#ubuntu-ru 2011-01-17
<Aselicon> ХЗ — сокращение, имеющее смысл «не знаю». В случае использования в приличном обществе можно расшифровывать как «Хочу знать».
<skrishi> Aselicon: успокойся, а то за споры получишь ещё один ))) или бан ))))
<Aselicon> хорошо я больше не буду)
<inkvizitor68sl> нуну)
<skrishi> Aselicon: и вообще.. если тебе нравиться сидеть на канале, выучи.. спорит с  опом не только бесмысленно но и вредно.. ты ничего не докажешь, даже если ты 100 раз прав
<Aselicon> и как теперь войс убрать)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну почему не докажешь
<inkvizitor68sl> докажешь)
<inkvizitor68sl> только не мне )
<Aselicon> ))))
<Aselicon> главный тот у кого пульт)
<inkvizitor68sl> тут не вглавный не главный дело
<inkvizitor68sl> а в никах хД
<Aselicon> а чем твой ник принципиально отличается от моего?)
<patron> У меня тоже пульт но хренов апач не запускается
<skrishi> Aselicon: да войс тебя не ограничивает, он просто ставиться что бы оп знал что ты типа можешь нахулиганить )))
<inkvizitor68sl> patron, чо говорит то?
<inkvizitor68sl>  <VirtualHost> was not closed.
<inkvizitor68sl> чонепонятного?
<inkvizitor68sl>   </VirtualHost> добавь
<artus> skrishi, не, что уже нахулеганил ) и типа чтоб проще было целитцо)
<patron> Все то же * Starting web server apache2                                                  apache2: Syntax error on line 230 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default:1: <VirtualHost> was not closed.
<patron> Action 'start' failed.
<patron> The Apache error log may have more information.
<patron>                                                                          [fail]
<skrishi> artus: ну мне ваших мелких хитростей не понять )))
<artus> !paste | patron
<ubuntuhelp> patron: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> patron, да чего тебе непонятного то ёшкин?
<inkvizitor68sl> дописывай конфиг иди
<inkvizitor68sl> закрывай теги
<skrishi> я славо богу не админ )
<inkvizitor68sl> иди ищи где тег не закрыл
<patron> Хорошо спасибо
<inkvizitor68sl> после 230й строки
<Aselicon> а где почитать про ирц?
<skrishi> Aselicon: http://google.ru - очень хороший источник =)
<Aselicon> мне там за тупые вопросы бан дали
<inkvizitor68sl> ы
<Aselicon> ))
<skrishi> :-D
<Aselicon> черт
<Aselicon> на вики все написали..
<Aselicon> +v user — даёт пользователю право говорить на модерируемых каналах
<Aselicon> хм
<Aselicon> вы тут чтото другое нажимаете
<artus> !v | Aselicon
<ubuntuhelp> Aselicon: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<artus> ключевая фраза +v на канале #ubuntu-ru  )
<Aselicon> да я же ничего не нарушаю
<artus> На канале запрещено Обсуждать действия операторов канала.  ))
<Aselicon> я про команды говорю а не про действия операторов)
<Aselicon> help
<Aselicon> #help
<artus> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<skrishi> Aselicon: ты путаешь каманды ирки и бота, это разные вещи
<artus> а тут ключевая фраза  Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ ))
<Aselicon> мне про Фдиск понравилось:-D
<Aselicon> чтобы путать нужно чтото знать а я тыкаю мышкой в нево)
<Aselicon> небо
<Aselicon> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Aselicon> ![ATI/nVidia/etc]
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ATI/nVidia/etc]'
<skrishi> Aselicon: иди в приват.. тебе же сказали
<Aselicon> yt ghjujyzqnt vtyz
<skrishi> Aselicon: все эти команды ты можешь попробовать там
<Aselicon> не прогоняйте меня
<Aselicon> хорошо
<Aselicon> просто уже почти 4..
<inkvizitor68sl> как запустить из скрипта прогу, чтобы скрипт дальше выполнялся? )
<Aselicon> WHOIS inkvizitor68sl
<skrishi> прогу повесить в ...блин.. 4 утра )))
<skrishi> &
<skrishi> как его зовут?
<Aselicon> join 0
<Aselicon> НА ВИКИ НЕРАБОТАЮЩИЕ КОМАНДЫ КАКИЕТО
<artus> ну капси
<Aselicon> он запал
<skrishi> нечего на него сарделькой давить )))
<Aselicon> эээ чтото я не понял
<Aselicon> еще раз доброй ночи всем=))
<Aselicon> !quit
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='quit'
<entrix> inkvizitor - useй fork
<inkvizitor68sl> объявляю мегаакцию
<inkvizitor68sl> только сегодня и только сейчас
<inkvizitor68sl> сделаю из ВАШЕГО dropbox аккаунта 10 гиговый аккаунт
<inkvizitor68sl> скрипт потестить надо )
<artus> и все спять)
<inkvizitor68sl> дураги)
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще с ума сошли
<Volkodav> жуть
<parfux1> а что круто так дропбокс?
<inkvizitor68sl> parfux1, удобно
<inkvizitor68sl> никто халявы не желает
<inkvizitor68sl> ужас!
<Ragnareg> всем доброе утро!
<iMikeR> Всем привет, кому не спиться
<iMikeR> Завсегдатаи не спящие есть?
<artus> неа)
<iMikeR> Не ври)
<artus> ))
<iMikeR> Вообще есть вопрос по iptables, то бишь firewall
<artus> что с ним ?
<iMikeR> Можно ли сделать так: закрываем все наглухо (все порты, службы, программы), то есть трафик у нас не входит и не выходит. Затем открываем только нужное: HTTP 80, 443 только для Firefox
<iMikeR> *?
<iMikeR> Ставил Firestarter, но покопавшись в нем, подобного не увидел (может не там смотрел, может что-то другое есть для лучшего контроля)
<artus> эм... можно )
<artus> iMikeR, на, http://paste.ubuntu.com/554963/ правь под себя
<iMikeR> Логичный вопрос - как?)
<iMikeR> Мысли читаешь?)
<artus> читаеш, выкидываеш то что тебе не надо, меняеш порты или интерфесы на свои, пользуеш )
<artus> ну это в принципе и так параноидальный по самые небалуй конфиг)
<iMikeR> Это мне нравится :-D
<iMikeR> Вопрос еще
<iMikeR> Выходит, что для фаера мы используем не имена программ, а их стандартные порты?
<iMikeR> (ну или не стандартные, если руками меняли)
<artus> ну как бе да )
<iMikeR> А если у нас по порту кто-то нехороший поломится (внутрь, извне)? Программа не запущена, порт не слушает. Какие варианты есть?
<artus> если бюудет ломитцо то обломитцо)
<artus> и без вариантов)
<iMikeR> После виндовских программных концепция несколько иная, так что за глупые вопросы извиняйте
<iMikeR> А если вдруг по HTTP просимся на ружу по 8080, то его тоже нужно добавить будет, по аналогии с 80 в скрипте?
<artus> угу
<iMikeR> А почему SSH отрыт? (насколько знаю - удаленный доступ)
<academ> Всем привет !!!
<iMikeR> Привет, раннему жавронку)
<academ> Кто знаком с mythbuntu, возможно ли сделать подобную без переустановки Ubunta ?
<artus> поставить myth )
<academ> Придется сносить Гнома ?
<artus> зачем ?
<academ> Не зная, поэтому и спрашиваю :-) myth - это приложение ?
<polatov_> парни, как в топе посмотреть все ядра?
<artus> htop
<inkvizitor68sl> или в top нажать 1
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, пиарь нас ;Р
<artus> дадада, кстате, каааму 10 гигоф на дропбоксе) прекрасное хранилище данных )
<parfux> ну мне давай
<parfux> посмотрим что там за дропбокс
<inkvizitor68sl> люди всё же наивные)
<parfux> мне просто тест лень проходить
<parfux> хотя я скептически отношусь к всяким дропбоксам, но вдрук оно настолько круто что изменит мое отношение
<iMikeR> Ну что-то серьезное там хранить - смысла нет точно
<artus> эть почему ?
<iMikeR> Ну из параноидальных мыслей, если
<artus> ну из параидальных туда можно уже шифрованое файло складывать)
<iMikeR> +1
<iMikeR> Балин
<iMikeR> Торможу
<iMikeR> Хороша идея)
<iMikeR> А я вот напрягаю мозг (неплохо бы сервис еще шифровал)
<artus> ну как бе это все можно автоматизировать) на лету )
<artus> iMikeR, http://www.zhart.ru/software/34-safe-use-dropbox-on-ubuntu-linux все просто )
<artus> хотя оно и так шифруетцо )
<iMikeR> Ну сделать так (шифровать хранимое на сервере) логично, благо сейчас много всяких способов)
<iMikeR> Хорошее решение по ссылке)))
<iMikeR> Спасибо, artus )
<artus> че,все спят чтоль? не верю )
<z13> не все
<Lynk> живые есть?
<gerard1> есть
<gerard1> ЗдароФ
<gerard1> Всем привет!
<Lynk> gerard1, о прива, слушай не подскажешь можно ли в конки вывести терминал, чтоб не просто лог а именно исполняемым был
<artus> в смысле лог исполняемым ?
<Lynk> artus, я ж написал не просто лог, чтобы им пользоваться можно было, прива кстати
<artus> а как можно логом то пользоватцо? O_o
<artus> дароф
<Lynk> да не логом, терминалом, я имел ввиду чтобы он не как обычный лог выводился
<artus> O_o а как что ?
<artus> ты того, с начала начни )
<Lynk> как полноценный рабочий терминал с возможностью выполнения на нем действий)
<Lynk> artus, в смысле с начала?)
<artus> ну как минимум " в конки вывести терминал, чтоб не просто лог а именно исполняемым был"  я ж написал не просто лог, чтобы им пользоваться можно было
<artus> чесно говоря какой то рандомно сгенерированый набор слов )
<Lynk> ну я же потом написал, вывести терминал как доп конфиг конки чтоб им можно было пользоваться, вот ты открываешь терминал, он перед тобой и ты можешь делать с ним все что пожелаешь, ну вот с конки сделать тоже самое кроме возможности перемещения
<artus> эм... а причем тут коньки? они вообщето предназначены для вывода инфы )
<artus> статической )
<artus> а тебе скорее всего надо тупо терминал на рабочем столе
<Lynk> ну вот я и спросил можно ли его так вывести, получается нет
<artus> Lynk, http://xand.net.ru/linux/faq-linux/terminal-na-rabochij-stol-gnome-terminal/
<artus> ты для начала правельно вопросы научись формулировать) проще будет ))
<artus> Lynk, то что надо ?
<Lynk> artus, ну что то подобное, просто я хотел именно с коньками такое сделать, ну попробую и с этим) посмотрим как процессор жрать будет, просто мне для удобства на нетбуке надо, а то с его10 дюймовым экраном постоянно по окнам ползать не удобно
<megaterminatorm> чтоб поменять в райде сдохший винт желательно такой же точь-в-точь вставлять?
<z13> желательно, что бы винты в райде не сдыхали. или меняй на аналогичные.
<megaterminatorm> z13: угу, спасибо
<Offoffoff> Lynk: а чем тебе unity не угодила
<Lynk> Offoffoff, всмысле?
<Offoffoff> Lynk: ну есть же Ubuntu для netbookов
<Lynk> Offoffoff, да ну я как поставил ее так сразу и снес, не понравилась короче
<Offoffoff> ооооооо... http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/open_source/111987/
<Offoffoff> О как!
<Lynk> Offoffoff, да прикольно, жаль только реально нет скринов)
<Lynk> artus, ты тут еще?
<z13_> .йгше
<Lynk> artus, кстати не можешь кинуть ссыль на большишство команд конки с их описанием?
<Offoffoff> Lynk: есть
<romansyroezhkin> Люди добрые помогите. Как в эволюшене зашифровать только часть письма (PGP).
<Miramoro> Сдраствуйте, подскажите пожалуйсто - я слышал что под убунтой можно подключить второй монитор+мышь+клаву и настроить второе полноценное независимое рабочее место. подскажите как это называется - непредставляю что спросить у гугла.
<NiCloAy> где найти доку по стилям в qt, хочу сделать список list чтоб шел не сверху вниз а слева на право. (float:left) не работает
<Offoffoff> Miramoro: это называется multiseat
<Miramoro> спасибо
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, тебе на дропбоксе 10 гб ненадо) ?
<Offoffoff> неа
<Offoffoff> у меня есть ubuntuone
<inkvizitor68sl> гг
<inkvizitor68sl> ну в убунтуване 2 гига вроде потолок халявы?
<Offoffoff> ну и что
<inkvizitor68sl> маловато )
<Offoffoff> зато кошерно..
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня в дропе уже 22
<Offoffoff> и благославлено Markом
<inkvizitor68sl> пф
<inkvizitor68sl> ничо
<inkvizitor68sl> скоро aerofs в паблик уйдет
<inkvizitor68sl> и пойдут все в попу)
<Offoffoff> а это чо
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, тот же дропбокс но p2p
<inkvizitor68sl> впилил на домашний сервер
<inkvizitor68sl> и радуешься)
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: Эээмм... это просто ужос для контроллирующих траффик.
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: да здравствует анонимное распространение информации?
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, чой та анонимное?
<Offoffoff> А кто сказал, что уйдет в GPL?
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, ты только со своими стораджами синхронизируешь
<inkvizitor68sl> ну или с их сервером за денюжку
<Lokomotiv> Всем привет, меня видно?
<Lokomotiv> Vsem privet
<inkvizitor68sl> Lokomotiv, видно
<Lokomotiv> ок
<Lokomotiv> такой вопрос
<Lokomotiv> сколько примерно весит 700метровый дистрибутив убунты после установки?
<Lokomotiv> (последний с офф.сайта)
<grizly> hi sll
<inkvizitor68sl> Lokomotiv, 3.5 гб
<Lokomotiv> ё
<inkvizitor68sl> Lokomotiv, со всеми обновками и полной русификацией
<Lokomotiv> ну, спасибо
<inkvizitor68sl> 10.04
<Lokomotiv> ок
<Lokomotiv> ок
<inkvizitor68sl> вчера ставил
<Lokomotiv> спасибо большое
<grizly> кто подскажет как с 10.04 кубунти на 10.10 обновиться?
<|rapidsp|> установи менеджер обновлений... так он вроде называется
<grizly> я через него пробовал он говорит неи новых версий
<grizly> нет*
<|rapidsp|> grizly: добавь ключ -d
<|rapidsp|> имхо
<|rapidsp|> щас посмотру
<grizly> эм я вот только на днях с винды слез =/ не догоняю чет
<inkvizitor68sl> grizly, update-manager -d
<inkvizitor68sl> в консоли
<grizly> сейчас попробую
<|rapidsp|> grizly: и будь готов к приключениям :)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну да
<grizly> почему?
<grizly> она не стабильная? или стоит пока на 10.04  посидеть?
<|rapidsp|> grizly: сам процесс обновления не у всех прокатывает
<|rapidsp|> стоит
<grizly> ну а она сама стоит этого? ну для начинающего юзера? я замечу разницу вообщще?
<grizly> ок
<v_v_vishnevskiy> вот в дебиане достаточно поменять название репы, например вместо lenny написть squeeze...
<v_v_vishnevskiy> grizly, у меня стоит kubuntu 10.10 и ubuntu 10.10 и все норм! на кубунте даже кеды 4.6 стоят..
<grizly> оу я вообще уже запутался вовсем =/
<grizly> как мнорго информации) за 3 дня)
<grizly> кстате  у меня проблема с wine  чет не получается ни скачать нормально ни  установить  тоже самое и с deamontool
<v_v_vishnevskiy> на лоре писали, что новечку ни в коем случае нельзя использовать убунту
<himik> да всё верно писали
<grizly> да я уже вроде немного адаптировался, и звук и все  работает
<himik> если хочешь понять что такое линукс ни в коем случае нельзя начинать с убунту
<v_v_vishnevskiy> во!
<v_v_vishnevskiy> точно
<himik> ну если просто посдитеть пальцы погнуть что крут и у тебя игитег... то сойдет
<grizly> провал =\
<v_v_vishnevskiy> начинай с дебиана
<grizly> ну скажем так лезть все переустанавливать достаточно проблематичн =\
<himik> есть путь проще, чем debian
<himik> этот путь зоветься linuxfromscratch
<himik> один раз изучил эту книжечку, покрутил... вникнул и всё
<v_v_vishnevskiy> но вообще конечно пофиг какой дистр, главное правильную книгу читать, а том уже будет понятно что такое убунта, когда пойдут несоответствия)
<v_v_vishnevskiy> himik, ага))
<grizly> так, кто может помочь разобраться с  wine?
<v_v_vishnevskiy> что у тебя?
<grizly> ну для начала какой дистрибутив какчать?
<v_v_vishnevskiy> apt-get install wine1.2
<grizly> просто нашел разные просто вайн, winehq и еще сторонних много
<v_v_vishnevskiy> кажеться так было
<|rapidsp|> в команде просто wine без версии
<|rapidsp|> оно само разберется
<grizly> это писать в adept instaler?
<|rapidsp|> в терминале
<v_v_vishnevskiy> капитан)
<grizly> =)
<|rapidsp|> просто я не знаю что такое adept instaler :)
<grizly> кстате в терминале как себя супер пользователь правозгласить)
<v_v_vishnevskiy> sudo passwd
<|rapidsp|> grizly: sudo пользуйся
<v_v_vishnevskiy> зачем введешь пароли, а потом просто su
<|rapidsp|> новичку лучче воздержаться от самопровозглашений
<himik> sudo -s
<grizly> E: Не удалось открыть файл блокировки /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Отказано в доступе)
<grizly> E: Не удалось выполнить блокировку управляющего каталога (/var/lib/dpkg/); у вас есть права суперпользователя?
<himik> но юзать аккуратно
<grizly> вот просто что говорит по этому и спросил
<|rapidsp|> sudo apt-get install wine
<v_v_vishnevskiy> а я вообще на винде сижу :)
<grizly> grizly@grizly-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install wine
<grizly> Чтение списков пакетов... Готово
<grizly> Построение дерева зависимостей
<grizly> Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово
<grizly> Некоторые пакеты невозможно установить. Возможно, вы просите невозможного,
<v_v_vishnevskiy> все дистры плохо себя ведунт на моем ноуте(
<grizly> или же используете нестабильную версию дистрибутива, где запрошенные вами
<grizly> пакеты ещё не созданы или были удалены из Incoming.
<grizly> Следующая информация, возможно, поможет вам:
<grizly> Пакеты, имеющие неудовлетворённые зависимости:
<grizly>   wine: Зависит: wine1.2
<grizly> E: Сломанные пакеты
<grizly> =\
<v_v_vishnevskiy> там должна быть подсказка как разрешить эти конфликты
<|rapidsp|> !paste| grizly
<ubuntuhelp> grizly: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<v_v_vishnevskiy> действительно
<|rapidsp|> grizly: sudo apt-get update для начала сделай
<v_v_vishnevskiy> вас не напрягает постоянно писать sudo?
<|rapidsp|> неа
<v_v_vishnevskiy> не проще ли su один раз?
<|rapidsp|> привыкаешь через нескока команд :)
<v_v_vishnevskiy> в макосе такая же беда(
<|rapidsp|> я вот не боюсь накосячить но по привычке таки пользуюсь sudo
<NiCloAy> можно алиас сделать на apt-get чтоб судо не вводить.
<|rapidsp|> NiCloAy: именно :)
<NiCloAy> из под su по умолчанию настройки bash другие и там автокомплит на параметры не пашет.
<grizly> ввел, вобщем чтение списков пакетов закончилось и много сылок)
<|rapidsp|> grizly: теперь wine ставь
<v_v_vishnevskiy> шрифты?
<|rapidsp|> sudo apt-get install wine
<grizly> та же ошибка что писал выше вылетает
<|rapidsp|> нда... значит уже успел поработать с системой...
<grizly> =)
<v_v_vishnevskiy> :-D
<grizly> ну я тут много ковырялся учился..
<grizly> х)
<v_v_vishnevskiy> grizly, запости что пишет
<grizly> через http://paste.ubuntu.com ? =)
<v_v_vishnevskiy> да
<|rapidsp|> grizly: на форуме поищи по тексту ошибки
<|rapidsp|> !forum| grizly
<ubuntuhelp> grizly: Форум находится тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru
<grizly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555009/
<v_v_vishnevskiy> grizly, ты че там потерялся чтоли?
<|rapidsp|> grizly: попробуй просто команду sudo apt-get install -f
<v_v_vishnevskiy> lf
<v_v_vishnevskiy> да
<v_v_vishnevskiy> только хотел написать
<grizly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555010/
<|rapidsp|> список ненужных пакетов как в альфа-версии :)
<v_v_vishnevskiy> после "sudo apt-get install -f" запускай установку вайна
<|rapidsp|> grizly: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<|rapidsp|> как то так короче :)
<grizly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555011/ b djn xnj lfkmit
<grizly> и вот что длальше
<v_v_vishnevskiy> синаптик вроде как по умолчанию установлен
<grizly> открою тайн я до 10.04  до обновлялся с версии 8.04
<grizly> может в этом дело=\
<v_v_vishnevskiy> омг
<grizly> jJ
<grizly> oO
<grizly> ?
<grizly> я безнадежный кривоюзверь? =)
<|rapidsp|> grizly: если обновился и оно у тебя все ещ запускается, то небезнадежен :)
<grizly> благодарю х))
<|rapidsp|> не многие такой квест проходили )))
<grizly> это точно квест)
<grizly> я вообще  более менее разобрался какбы и скапы и аси  и торенты все поднастроил и фаерфоксы и дрова сами нашлись и звук и видео всек робит
<grizly> вот токабы wine
<grizly> и сним разобраться
<parfux> ааххах
<grizly> а то  поиграть захочу и не смогу=)
<grizly> мне больше то толком мало что нужно
<parfux> может правда источники не те?
<SergeyIT> grizly, так ты всего лишь кривоигрок )
<parfux> wine то выкачать можно репа
<grizly> хД не я этим занимаюсь для  развития кругозора) ну на самом деле просто уже тошнит от постоянных болячех винды
<grizly> я качаю с wine  с winehq
<SergeyIT> grizly, здесь их не меньше, но они другие
<grizly> я точне не кочаю а тыкаю например на версию 1.2 он просит открыть их с помощью программы я какую ток не пробовал без результатно
<|rapidsp|> grizly: можно еще попробовать в источниках приложений выставить сервер "Основной"
<grizly> это где?
<grizly> =)
<|rapidsp|> в настройках :)
<grizly> а конкретнее если можн+)
<SergeyIT> grizly,  это задание квеста)
<parfux> =)
<|rapidsp|> ща скриншот попробую сделать... тока там по англицки
<grizly> ок ок КВЕСТ ТАК КВЕСТ)
<grizly> кстате вы многие проги через adept instaler качаете?
<parfux> что это?
<grizly> оО
<grizly> ну как я понел стандартная утилита
<|rapidsp|> grizly: http://itmages.ru/image/view/106800/a6dc27f4
<parfux> стандартного в пингвинах не бывает
<grizly> ну у меня то kubuntu
<parfux> я вот проги чинаптиком или apt-get качаю
<parfux> синаптиком*
<grizly> это я уже понел)
<grizly> кстате зашел вот я в управление компьютеров
<grizly> как в скрине
<|rapidsp|> у него ниче не устанавливается... репы убитые
<|rapidsp|> ну и?
<grizly> такс стоял российский сервер поставил основной чет обновляет щай
<grizly> ну чет обновил какието пакеты и все
<parfux> лучше репы почини, довольно тяжко вручную программы ставить
<|rapidsp|> grizly: ну пробуй ставить
<|rapidsp|> или в том же интерфейсе
<|rapidsp|> там поиском wine найди и ставь
<grizly> vlt
<grizly> ой я вернулся
<parfux> молодец
<grizly> вобщем че делать то с wine
<grizly> =)
<parfux> дак скачай пакет
<parfux> с ланчпада
<parfux> и поставь вручную
<|rapidsp|> grizly: тут еще посмотри http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=77994.0
<grizly> вобщем как я понел у меня на тачке нет начальной версии wine
<grizly> написано что вайн как цепочка рабоатет
<parfux> попробуй sudo apt-get remove wine*
<parfux> со звездочкой!
<Miramoro> сдраствуйте еще раз, я не являюсь "продвинутым" пользователем убунту - подскажите пожалуйсто какойнибуть максимально простой способ настроить Мультисит для работы с офисными приложениями на два монитора (имеется одна видеокарта Нвидиа с двумя  Ð
<parfux> всмысле чтобы по 2 мышки и  2 клавы и 2 моника подключить? и сдеалть из одного кампа 2?
<Miramoro> да
<parfux> статью недавно видле
<parfux> счас найду
<parfux> максимально простого не гарантирую
<AndreX> http://netpatia.blogspot.com/2009/06/multiseat-in-ubuntu-904.html
<dima> добрый день
<dima>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick dima
<grizly_> parfux
<parfux> у?
<grizly_> говорит что  не удалось найти пакет wine*
<parfux> сек
<parfux> хм
<parfux> у меня работает
<grizly_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555029/
<grizly_> чет ваще ппц тама
<SergeyIT> grizly_, тебе вроде remove команду дали
<grizly_> и что сними делать?
<parfux> стоп
<parfux> Заметьте, выбирается libswing-layout-java из-за регулярного выражения wine*
<parfux> каким раком оно соответсвует?
<dima> привет всем
<grizly_> а может  просто скинешь мне wine  файл
<parfux> дак на
<guland> Всем привет
<parfux> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/w/wine1.3/
<grizly_> какую из них качать чет аж глаза разбегаются
<parfux> у тебя i386?
<grizly_> вроде
<grizly_> как узнать? вроде командой можно какойто
<parfux> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/w/wine1.3/wine1.3_1.3.11-0ubuntu1~lucidppa1_i386.deb
<parfux> да непарься
<grizly_> кстате вопрос у меня по поводу daemontools
<grizly_> скачал я значит его установил и все куда он поставился?
<grizly_> просто не ярлыка как в винде)  ни в приложениях не нашел
<|rapidsp|> это то зачем?
<skrishi> а может установить конкретную версию вайна?
<parfux> демон тулз небудет работать
<grizly_> почему? я под ubuntu  скчал
<parfux> аналоги есть
<parfux> че под убунту есть демон тулз?
<parfux> нука нука?
<|rapidsp|> а зачем демонтулз в линуксе?
<grizly_> щас подождика попробую снова
<SergeyIT> grizly_, открываешь синаптик, находишь пакет и в его свойствах смотришь что куда ставится
<grizly_> ваще провал по wine  начел он его ставить и кричит ошибку щас покажу какую
<grizly_> http://itmages.ru/image/preview/106861/4c04e6c6
<AlbertR|alt> подскажите что сделать чтоб в mc русский текст в UTF8 читался нормально, а не как точки?
<parfux> попробуй для пораньше
<grizly_> можешь сылку дать?
<parfux> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/w/wine1.3/wine1.3_1.3.11-0ubuntu1~karmicppa1_i386.deb
<|rapidsp|> grizly_: ставь как sudo dpkg -i wine1.3_1.3.11-0ubuntu1~karmicppa1_i386.deb - так хоть ошибку будет видно
<grizly_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ru/lucid/i386/daemontools/download
<grizly_> опять ошибку выдал binfmt-support (.1.1.2)
<SergeyIT> AlbertR|alt, а в консоле русский нормально показывается?
<parfux> это не эмулятор СД
<parfux> это управлялка сервисами
<AlbertR|alt> да, нормально, и в mc нормально показывает за исключением просмотра файлов
<grizly_> упс)
<grizly_> а альтернатива какая демонтулсу?
<parfux> cdemu
<parfux> mountmanager
<parfux> вроде умеет iso и mdf
<csoxothuk1> rfvhfls
<csoxothuk1> камрады
<csoxothuk1> как заставить cron работать с периодичностью меньше минуты?
<SergeyIT> csoxothuk1, а с какой надо?
<csoxothuk1> раз секунд в двадцать
<jillsmitt> csoxothuk1: как костыль - сценарий с задержкой
<jillsmitt> внутри 3 команды с интервалом в 20 сек
<csoxothuk1> через слип?
<jillsmitt> csoxothuk1: почему бы и нет?
<csoxothuk1> сенкс)
<flintstone> Ragnareg: привет :)
<flintstone> Ragnareg: помнишь про тот глюк со "spin" о котором я говорил?
<flintstone> я понял в чем дело :)
<gerard1> sharikoff: Здорово! Ты тут?
<gerard1> artus: Привет! Нужна помощь!
<gerard1> jillsmitt: Здоров, нужна помощь с nginx...
<skrishi> а что нужно то?
<gerard1> при рестарте возвращает ошибку Restarting nginx: [warn]: conflicting server name "intecgr.com" on 0.0.0.0:80, ignored
<gerard1> Я знаю что это не фатальная ошибка и я её уже исправлял... но это было с годик назад, уже не помню((
<gerard1> Просто хочется чтобы она не мозолила глаза((
<gerard1> skrishi воооть
<dima> привет нужна помощь с модулем iwlwifi
<skrishi> а у тебя не стоит вророй сервак?
<gerard1> неа
<skrishi> ну полюбому ктото ещё претиндует
<skrishi> gerard1: http://forum.nginx.org/read.php?21,156735
<romansyroezhkin> Простите, вернусь к утреннему вопросу. А то отвлекли. Как в evolution зашифровать только часть сообщения (PGP) ???
<sharikoff> какую
<sharikoff> только верхнюю или только нижнюю
<sharikoff> или левую или правую?
<romansyroezhkin> Вопрос не понятен
<sharikoff> и мне
<sharikoff> какую часть сообщения зашифровать
<gerard1> skrishi всё победил... я 2 раза просто инклудил конфиги))
<skrishi> gerard1: ну вот )
<romansyroezhkin> Есть шапка сообщения
<romansyroezhkin> Здравствуйте ...
<romansyroezhkin> Затем часть сообщения с логин паролем
<romansyroezhkin> затем подвал
<romansyroezhkin> С уважением ...
<romansyroezhkin> так вот как логин пароль зашифровать
<sharikoff> @voice romansyroezhkin
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> romansyroezhkin: для этого есть paste.pro
<romansyroezhkin> извините пожалуйста
<sharikoff> romansyroezhkin: ты знаешь чо такое pgp?
<romansyroezhkin> в краце да
<sharikoff> ну расскажи мне принцип шифрования
<sharikoff> мож сам поймешь..
<sharikoff> всю глубину твоего вопроса
<romansyroezhkin> я с лаунчпада получал сообщения которые именно так и шифровали
<romansyroezhkin> так что это возможно сделать
<sharikoff> ну значит в настройках клиента есть
<sharikoff> заголовок
<sharikoff> и подпись
<sharikoff> а само тело шифруется
<romansyroezhkin> в настройках клиента есть возможность шифровать все письмо
<romansyroezhkin> А кстати похоже на правду
<romansyroezhkin> только вот не уверен сейчас попробую
<asker> ребят, как можно закрыть одноклассников и т.п. фигню?
<asker> включая маил ру агент?
<asker> есть squid есть cisco
<parfux> в бан ip и dns!
<sharikoff> asker: отслкди тисипидампом
<sharikoff> поставь прозрачный сквид
<sharikoff> внем сделай acl
<sharikoff> и замути туда все адреса
<gerard1> skrishi блин реально тупанул))
<sharikoff> a у cisco имхо другая задача
<gerard1> skrishi в папке sites-enabled 2 одинаковых конфига кинул... точнее одну ссылку на конфиг с другой папки и копию этого же конфига))
<skrishi> gerard1: ошибку в гугл.. он обычно находит чтонибудь.. если не может найти точную фразу убери чтонибудь не важное из ошибки... обычно что-нибудь находишь.. хотя бы наведут на мысли )))
<skrishi> хотя мне нравяться вопросы.. я хоть понимать начинаю где сам косячу ))))
<asker> sharikoff, прозрачный сквид поставил
<asker> сделал acl
<asker> а вот как теперь туда все адреса с цыски замутить?
<asker> есть же WCCP
<asker> шлюзом в сети является цыска с поддержкой wccp
<gerard1> skrishi я даже не старался в поиск лезть... потому что ошибка не фатальная и я её уже решал... поэтому решил быстренько спросить тут)) однако возможно на одни и те же грабли наступить дважды с промежутком в годик, другой))
<gerard1> sharikoff http://shurik-3.qipim.ru/phpinfo.html
<gerard1> sharikoff Снова поставил и вновь на ноут...
<gerard1> Так как нужна мобильность))
<gerard1> sharikoff кстати тут я тоже поставил eAccelerator
<inkvizitor68sl> gerard1, ну и дурак)
<inkvizitor68sl> apc ставь
<dima> народ вы меня слышите
<inkvizitor68sl> dima, нет
<z13> но видим.
<dima> так этог прекрасно а то начну долбать вопросами на которые могут ответить только разработчики
<inkvizitor68sl> ну видим то само собой
<inkvizitor68sl> dima, вот с последним можно поспорить
<dima> вхорошо можешь тогда помочь?
<dima> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=134870.0
<dima> вот в этом
<inkvizitor68sl> dima, ядро ставь последнее
<inkvizitor68sl> там пофикшено
<dima> а при чем тут ядро
<z13> при том, что оно напрямую к железу обрашяется
<dima> я любое ядро поставлю будет таже хрень
<z13> ставь последнее генерик.
<dima> ядро к железу как обращается
<dima> по вендор ид девайс ид правельно?
<dima> еще как то замешанно прерывание
<dima> так вот если у меня эти ид взяты от другой катрты то каким образом он подгрузит модуль?
<inkvizitor68sl> телепатически
<himik> Oo не понял! каким макаром у меня ачалось обновление дистрибутива... ааа караул!
<asker> ребят а как php5 для апача установить? mod только хватит? libapache2-mod-php5 - встраиваемый в HTML интерпретируемый язык на стороне сервера (модуль Apache 2)--- этого достаточно для того, чтобы на сайте php5 работал?
<SergeyIT> himik, барабашка ? )
<patron> Вчера я  спрашивал про apache2 он не запускался писал, что тег не закрыт. После закыл тег сейчас пишет  (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<patron> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<patron> Unable to open logs
<patron> Action 'start' failed.
<patron> The Apache error log may have more information.
<patron>                                                                          [fail
<inkvizitor68sl> patron, ещё что то занимает 80й порт
<asker> patron, покопай в направлении виртуальных хостов, а также глянь нетстатом что у тебя 80ый порт занимать может
<asker> )
<patron> Спасибо всем
<gerard1> inkvizitor68sl почему дурак?
<inkvizitor68sl> gerard1, потому что apc вскоре войдет в состав php. и не просто так
<Lynk> sharikoff, ты тут?
<gerard1> эммм... я просто не слышал про это!
<inkvizitor68sl> к тому же проблем с екакселем многовато
<inkvizitor68sl> apc нативно кеширует
<inkvizitor68sl> а аксель как захочет
<Lynk> всем прива, нужно с sharikoff-ым поговорить, никто не знает его аськи?
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk, нету у него её
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk, чего ты хотел то?
<Lynk> inkvizitor68sl, блин, а еще как нить с ним можно связаться? да мне на счет его просьбы с ним поговорить надо
<inkvizitor68sl> какой?
<gerard1> inkvizitor68sl понял, спасибо...
<gerard1> inkvizitor68sl буду имет ввиду))
<Lynk> inkvizitor68sl, его, че опять вопросами то достаешь?
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk, потому что если что то совсем важное - то я не поленюсь смску отправить
<sharikoff> Lynk: тут
<Lynk> sharikoff, давай в приват
<gerard1> inkvizitor68sl куды картинку скинуть можно?
<inkvizitor68sl> !itmages
<ubuntuhelp> ITmages — быстрый и удобный хостинг изображений. см: http://itmages.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> если картинка предназначается мне - то пошустрее)
<inkvizitor68sl> а то я зеваю уже
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: не зевай
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> привет
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, я последний раз спал вчера в 8 утра
<inkvizitor68sl> а сейчас 16 00
<inkvizitor68sl> следующего дня
<sharikoff> будешь как я лысым и больным
<inkvizitor68sl> хД
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: http://i038.radikal.ru/1101/ca/43342ce5cfd5.png видел?
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, видел  ииграл
<sharikoff> =))
<inkvizitor68sl> когда она ещё нормально называлась)
<sharikoff> а почему кастрат? проигрывать нельзя?
<inkvizitor68sl> переводчикам руки оторвать)
<himik> ))))
<Vseznaickin1> inkvizitor68sl: а какбы ты перевел?
<sharikoff> himik: играл?
<sharikoff> =)
<himik> нет, а стоит?
<sharikoff> прогиграл и с тех пор голосок стал тоненьким
<sharikoff> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> она всегда называлась "Орбитальный снайпер"
<inkvizitor68sl> и всё.
<dima> это урезанная версия
<himik> ой, аж до слез...
<sharikoff> =)
<Vseznaickin1> inkvizitor68sl : он че на орбите воюет?
<sharikoff> и чем
<dima> нет на орбите крутиться то что урезали
<inkvizitor68sl> Vseznaickin1, с орбиты лазером по террористам фигачить
<Vseznaickin1> inkvizitor68sl: ща я посмотрю че там такое
<sharikoff> dima: это бесполезно.. у него чувство юмора как у плинтуса..
<sharikoff> после вьетнама он
<sharikoff> =)
<dima> ааа это кто в армии служил в цирке не смеется?
<Vseznaickin1> inkvizitor68sl Orbital Eunuchs Sniper переведи
<sharikoff> dima: точно
<inkvizitor68sl> евнух чтоле
<dima> с вами тут весело
<inkvizitor68sl> дыыы
<inkvizitor68sl> особенно когда я выспавшийся
<dima> у всех домашняя система убунта? или кто то на винде сиидт
<xtreitd> Всем привет!
<Vseznaickin1> dima: а тебе это зачем знать?
<inkvizitor68sl> что такое винда?
<inkvizitor68sl> а ещё тут затесались маководы
<SergeyIT> и как это - сиидт
<dima> это ужас на который я слезу если не найду решения
<SergeyIT> решений нет - есть приближения
<Aceler> inkvizitor68sl: винда — это устаревшая операционная система микроядерной архитектуры, популярная в начале 2000-х годов и постепенно вытесняемая более удачными и современными системами.
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> не слышал о такой
<dima> не хочу ставить windows 7:'(:'(:'(
<inkvizitor68sl> аааа..
<SergeyIT> а что было в 90-х?
<Vseznaickin1> "винда — это устаревшая операционная система микроядерной архитектуры" я то думал оно моно
<inkvizitor68sl> это та запускалка для создавалки Java книг ?
<|rapidsp|> inkvizitor68sl: не.... то wine )))
<inkvizitor68sl> в wine не пашет _
<inkvizitor68sl>  )
<|rapidsp|> у меня пахало :)
<himik> dima: я дома на убунту сижу
<dima> я на ноут поставил
<dima> есть масса плюсов
<dima> но и минусы есть
<dima> но в основном они из-за того что я не знаю язык програмирования
<|rapidsp|> ого
<dima> вот к примеру в windows  у меня было так когда отключаю звук у меня индикатор стоновился желтым а под убунтой это не работает
 * skai *WALL*
<skai> убейте его, пока я не начал спасать человечество
<inkvizitor68sl> dima, так в чём проблема сделать такое же в бунте?
<Lokomotiv> himik, вот ты то мне и подскажешь, как сбросить пароль рута под убунтой
<Lokomotiv> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> dima, иконки где то в /usr/share
<|rapidsp|> Lokomotiv: grub - вторая строчка :)
<Lokomotiv> ага, спс, пошел ковырять
<Vseznaickin1> dima: а ты виндовс то покупал?:-S
<|rapidsp|> не ковырять, а при загрузке
<|rapidsp|> все бы вам поковырять
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<sharikoff> skai: q
<skai> sharikoff: 1 q-packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 1000ms
<himik> Lokomotiv: не, не подскажу, я конретно рутом не баловался
<sharikoff> Lokomotiv: грузишься с лайва или в сингл
<sharikoff> пишешь passwd
<sharikoff> и вводишь новый пасс
<dima> винду мне подарили
<sharikoff> незабыв зачрутиться в основную систему
<Lokomotiv> хмм, сейчас попробую
<Lokomotiv> спс
<dima> вот не как не пойму как вы ник выделяете
<skai> dima: руками
<skai> dima: нажимай капслок и нажав шифт пиши ник
<dima> ну это же не айс
<skai> dima: иначе не получится ничего
<dima> пойду побьюсь головой уж сильно она сукм раскалывается
<skrishi> чото я не понял прикола с капсом и шивтом )
<gerard1> блин как в коньках выставить высоту монитора отображения информации?
<gerard1> именно по высоте...
<gerard1> мне не хватает 20 пикселей... ((
<skai> gerard1: gap_y
<skai> не?
<gerard1> эт же отступ по горизонтали
<gerard1> ой... по вертикали
<gerard1> точнее
<skai> gerard1: а gap_x по какому?
<skrishi> dima: пишешь первые буквы и нажимаешь таб.. если несколько человек с похожими никами тебе скажет чат об этом.. и немного допишешь ))
<skrishi> покране мере у меня так ))
<dima> skrishi: арбайтен ихху ээээгеггей спасибо!
<gerard1> artus: дядя я снова к тебе с вопросом...
<skai> skrishi: мой вариант был бы веселей:)он бы понял, что убунта не для него и спас бы нас
<gerard1> artus: как ручками выставить именно высоту монитора коньков?
<skai> minimum_size 190 450
<skai> maximum_width
<skai> maximum_height
<gerard1> отвотов
<gerard1> ВАВЫАП
<skai> gerard1: и главное - осиль наконец man conky
<skrishi> skai, тебе бы только человека помучить ))))
<skai> skrishi: он заслуживает.ему нужно знать язык програмирования, потому что иконки в убунте видители не таки же как в венде
<dima> skai:злой ты и не справедливый
<skai> я тут самый добрый еще
<dima> какие иконки
<sonorus> Добрый день
<dima> меня это вообще не парит
<sonorus> подскажите чем конвертить в wma ?
<skrishi> skai: не знаю.. может вы и правы в том что отшиваете с идиотскими вопросами людей.. но помоему это не правильно.. мы все когдато как идиоты смотрели на строку в терменале, и никто не родился с врождённым знанием системы
<skrishi> sonorus: конвертатором )
<dima> язык мне нужен что бы разобраться где в iwlagn.c  задаются параметры ид оборудования
<skai> skrishi: ага.но некоторые догадались добыть книгу для чайников и узнать хотя бы основы
<sonorus> подскажите какой утилитой конвертировать аудио в фомат WMA (Windows media audio)
<skai> skrishi: и это еще тогда, когда интернетов не было
<skai> sonorus: те нафига?
<sonorus> у меня девайс заточен под етот формат
<sonorus> плеер
<skrishi> skai: ну.. не у всех так повернула голова.. я тоже гугл освоил.. а большенство не знаетт даже что в нём есть язык запросов )))
<skai> sonorus: какой такой?
<skai> skrishi: а у меня не было гугла.у меня интернета не было
<sonorus> старый плеер Mercury 2005 года выпуска
<sharikoff> http://ibash.org.ru/quote.php?id=12310
<sharikoff> гыы
<skrishi> гг
<skai> sharikoff: бойан:)
<skrishi> sonorus: у тебя что за система?
<gerard1> Ыть))
<sonorus> ubuntu maverik
<skrishi> с гномом?
<skai> sonorus: наутилус скрипт аудио конверт пробовал?
<skrishi> sonorus: xcfa пробовал? )
<sonorus> xfca с виду заинтриговал, щас поставлю попробую, спасибо
<sonorus> только в описании нет формата wma ((
<dima> всем пока
<SergeyIT> dima, за книжкой побежал?
<skai> SergeyIT: как жеж без нее:)
<skrishi> лан, я тоже до вечера пойду..
<skrishi> всем удачи, кого не увижу )
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> народ подскажите,а есть офф. компилятор делфи для линукса?
<sonorus> оказываеца ета древность еще и ogg поддерживает о_О
<sonorus> буду конвертить в огг всем спасибо
<skai> sonorus: soundconverter в руки и в бой
<sonorus> <jlewka> есть аналог делфи lazarus, самого делфи нету
<jlewka> черт(
<sonorus> а переводак XFCA есть в репах, хотябы на английский?
<skai> sonorus: я ж тебе дал годный конвертер.огг,мп3,флак
<sonorus> ты написал Наутилус Скрипт, я лично не понял как ето найти )
<SergeyIT> jlewka, чего ругаешься?
<uoincs> jlewka: зовется Kylix
<SergeyIT> киликс умер
<uoincs> я думаю его хватит
<SergeyIT> uoincs, для чего?
<uoincs> для целей jlewka
<Aceler> И какие же у него цели? :)
<SergeyIT> uoincs, а ты их знаешь?
<gerard1> блин не получается...
<gerard1> а в мане, а в мане всё на нерусском((
<grizly> как обновиться с 10.04 до 10.10
<sharikoff> емае.. поставил солярку на комп.. мужики с #solaris говорят что он ваще запуститься не должен был..
<grizly> если он сам не предлогает
<gerard1> http://itmages.ru/image/view/106967/2cd80bc3 как растянуть... чтобы внизу могбы я ещё добавить строчки?
<gerard1> sharikoff ыыыы....
<sharikoff> gerard1: прикинь.. а я еще на нем апач поднял мускул и пхп
<gerard1> sharikoff тип only for SUN??
<sharikoff> а вот nginx сказал что запускаться не будет
<NoOova> sharikoff: терь nginx ставь фронтендом =)
<NoOova> блин тормоху
<gerard1> sharikoff виде видел... ты же ссылочку показывал...
<NoOova> торможу =)
<sharikoff> sse говорит нету в проце
<sharikoff> дюрон 750
<sharikoff> там аж все офигели на канале
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> спрашивают как оно ваще встало то
<z13> где ж ты такой проц раскопал.
<NoOova> жесть) а чо если i386 потдерживается а инструкции нет то не заработает?
<NoOova> это же опционально должно использоваться!
<sharikoff> z13:  системник старый нашел
<sharikoff> =)
<z13> жесть.
<gerard1> http://itmages.ru/image/view/106967/2cd80bc3 как растянуть... чтобы внизу могбы я ещё добавить строчки?
<z13> я школу заканчивал, когда они в массы пошли.
 * z13 ностальгирует...
<sharikoff> ld.so.1: nginx: fatal: /opt/csw/sbin/pentium_pro/nginx: hardware capability (CA_SUNW_HW_1) unsupported: 0xc00 [ SSE FXSR ]
<sharikoff> вот такая примерно штука..
<skai> @voice gerard1
<NoOova> а пересобрать ез sse?
<gerard1> skai за что?
<sharikoff> NoOova: там пакетная система.. но варимант впринципе
<skai> gerard1: не флуди вопросами.ответ я тебе дал
<sharikoff> только не охота
<gerard1> то что ты мне дал ... это бабушкин бред
<NoOova> sharikoff: я пропустил ненмого а что за дистриб?
<Klio> Шариков зная пароль рут можно обойти сквида
<sharikoff> Klio: нет
<sharikoff> всмысле точнее
<sharikoff> ?
<skai> gerard1: man conky - это не бред.это ответ, который осилят лишь люди с минимальным количеством серого вещества.
<sharikoff> ты чо пароль рута всем раздаешь?
<sharikoff> NoOova: solaris 11
<gerard1> skai я не понимаю английского... точнее что там пишут((
<NoOova> sharikoff: преклоняюсь =)
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> gerard1: sudo apt-get install manpages-ru тоже сложно
<NoOova> sharikoff:  а можно узнать поподробнее? почему ?
<sharikoff> NoOova: попробовать хоцца..
<sharikoff> там виртуализация гут
<sharikoff> так называемые зоны
<sharikoff> в которые даже скорость можно ограничить
<sharikoff> NoOova: настройка сети там конечно.. нетривиальна
<NoOova> а это что вообще за зверь
<NoOova> оно платное?
<sharikoff> http://sharikoff.me/archives/150 как то вот так
<NoOova> это от сана?
<gerard1> skai как был man conky на английском, так и остался...
<sharikoff> NoOova: есть опенсоларис есть соларис
<sharikoff> опен -бесплатный
<sharikoff> NoOova: уже от оракла
<sharikoff> сана нету.. сдох
<NoOova> а платный сколько стоит
<Klio> Шариков нет конечно. есть доступ к некоторым сайтам но мне нужно в гугл а дальше я сам
<skai> gerard1: а в школе у тебя были французский или немецкий язык?
<sharikoff> я незнаю
<NoOova> ну =) да.. сжран сан
<gerard1> skai нет, был русский и туркменский
<sharikoff> Klio:  задачу опиши поподробнее
<NoOova> а что вообще представляет? что за ядро, что за оболочка вообще как всё:
<gerard1> skai есть предложения?
<sharikoff> NoOova: непривычно
<skai> gerard1: это что за богом забытая школа?
<gerard1> skai это Богом забытая страна...
<sharikoff> NoOova: например роутингом рулит routeadm .. присем всем роутингом
<sharikoff> *причем
<sharikoff> если ты поставил какую то например кваггу
<sharikoff> динамо мршрутизация
<gerard1> skai где интернет двух мегабитный стоит 2.5 тысячи долларов...
<sharikoff> то он и ей рулит
<skai> gerard1: ну тогда не буду тебя унижать за то, что ты не выучил английский в школе.попробуй в гугле ввести conky wiki ru
<skai> и поискать российские маны на коньки
<skai> или туркменские, но это сложнее
<gerard1> skai а ты пока прочитай про Туркменистан
<skai> gerard1: нафига?знаю я про такую страну
<gerard1> skai авось понравится... смотришь и переберёшься сюда...
<skai> не.максимум в бананистан
<skai> на родину предков
<sharikoff> gerard1: я б сьездил на недельку
<sharikoff> =))
<NoOova> sharikoff: понятно =) а для каких оно целей?
<gerard1> sharikoff зачем те эт надо?
<sharikoff> NoOova: ну.. для сетевых я думаю
<gerard1> Отогреться?
<sharikoff> gerard1: угу
<sharikoff> дыней похавать
<sharikoff> яблокоф разных
<skai> sharikoff: а казахские арбузы?:)
<skai> sharikoff: а уж кубанские яблочки....ммммм....
<sharikoff> skai: имхо абхазское вино
<sharikoff> псоу
<sharikoff> ваще отличное
<skai> sharikoff: испанское цитрусовое:)
<sharikoff> =))
<gerard1> sharikoff: вот пожалуйста +6 у нас...
<sharikoff> зашибись
<sharikoff> а у нас -26
<gerard1> sharikoff: днём +15 (на солнышке +20-25
<Klio> Шариков на работе есть доступ к некоторым сайтам. нужен доступ к гуглу. стоит сквид 2.6. могу ли я через рут  настроить обход.   пробовал туннель с ssh но форвардинг запрещен
<skai> gerard1: вот такие конеченьки нам нравятся http://itmages.com/image/view/106972/e68d6ec4
<gerard1> skai есть возможность поправить мою тупость, если я скину .conkyrc и скажу что у меня разрешение монитора 1280x800 ?
<sharikoff> Klio: зная пароль рута ты можешь все
<skai> gerard1: не.мне лень
<sharikoff> например не пользоваться сквидом
<sharikoff> а тупо себя занатить
<sharikoff> в инет
<sharikoff> себя лубимого
<sharikoff> =)
<Klio> Шариков и какой у меня примерный план действий
<sharikoff> очевидные плюсы: нет статистики по тебе(порнушка) нет ограничения по скорости
<sharikoff> и тд и тп
<sharikoff> Klio: чичтема там какая
<skai> gerard1: minimum_size
<sharikoff> *система
<gerard1> skai а что за док снизу?
<sharikoff> Klio:  uname -a
<Klio> И как это осуществить
<gerard1> skai красявишно кстать))
<sharikoff> Klio: ^^
<skai> gerard1: да нифига.надо убрать с панели индикатор проца, и поправить дропбоксовую иконку замес зеленого-оранжевый цвет сделать
<Klio> Шариков uname -a а дальше
<z13> sharikoff: cat /dev/proc тебе какие флаги кажет на соляре?
<skai> ну и сами конешеньки доправить до ума.
<gerard1> skai ну а что за док? cairo??
<skai> не.авант
<sharikoff> Klio: ну надо выяснить чо там стоит
<sharikoff> посмотреть правила файрвола
<sharikoff> прокинуть себя
<sharikoff> профит1
<Klio> Как просмотреть правила
<sharikoff> iptables -L -n -x
<sharikoff> z13: http://paste.pro/520676
<sharikoff> нету там инфо в проке
<sharikoff> =))
<gerard1> skai к примеру, сможешь скинуть свой конфик коньков?
<Klio> Шариков я прям радуюсь а дальше
<skai> gerard1: ты лучше свой допили.
<gerard1> допиливать и буду... просто у тебя порядком длиннее они... хочу позырить
<gerard1> я не буду юзать их...
<skai> gerard1: да не длинней.просто порты открытые много.
<ambal> привет всем)
<sharikoff> Klio: ну надо посмтореть
<ambal> как запустить ucp(античит) в виртуалБоксе?
<sharikoff> я ж не вижу
<gerard1> skai ну вот... а у меня там ещё строчки есть... но я их почему то невижу...
<NiCloAy1> интересно можно на этом канале найти админа на удаленную работу :)
<ambal> кто-нибудь играет в контру на виртуалке?
<skai> gerard1: я те уже даже прямо сказал какой параметр надо сделать
<z13> sharikoff: беда дело. чтоб соляра не ругалась на sse надо ядро пересобирать
<sharikoff> z13: имхо комп нужен по новее
<sharikoff> она не ругается
<sharikoff> она говорит что некторые пакеты запустить не могу
<z13> sharikoff: у тебя вместо sse есть amd_3dnow, sse - интелловский аналог амд-3днау
<sharikoff> дык а толку то
<z13> а так как у тебя ядро интелловское.... толку нет.
<gerard1> skai http://pastebin.com/z7TzMjqD
<z13> sharikoff: ищи проц на ядре Morgan (сейчас у тебя на ядре Splitfire)
<skai> minimum_size 180 0 и че это за хрень?
<skai> gerard1: у тя экран какой?
<z13> NiCloAy1: какого рода работа?
<gerard1> skai 1280x800
<sharikoff> z13: если б ты видел этот комп... ты б сказал тоже  что лучше новый
<skai> ну так и ставь minimum_size 180 800
<NiCloAy1> z13 backuppc,ldap,tomcat,kvm,mysql,oracle,cvs
<sharikoff> NiCloAy1: можно
<sharikoff> =)
<NiCloAy1> седня с босом своим поговорю. - если что могу потом отписаться.
<sharikoff> заметано =)
<z13> NiCloAy1: а виндовое что-нить есть? я линей админить настолько еще не умею. хотя могу попытаться.
<sharikoff> z13: иди.. я те подскажу если чо
<sharikoff> поделим
<NiCloAy1> винда - там минимум. - я сам там почти не открывал эти машины.
<sharikoff> =))
<z13> надо опыта
<sharikoff> z13: ну я все время дома
<gerard1> skai блин... вот я идиот...у меня двое коньков открыто было((
<NoOova> NiCloAy1: странный у вас набор пакетов
<NoOova> какойто старый проект?
<gerard1> поэтому нефига не слушался...
<NoOova> или по под заказ?
<Klio> Шариков вообщем выдает chain input forward output destination target prot opt source
<sharikoff> Klio: запости куда нть
<sharikoff> все что выдает
<NiCloAy1> NoOova: ну там да.. - :) cvs уже лет 15, остальное большей частью для поддрежания корпоративных сайтов типа багтрекера вики и т.п.
<sharikoff> NiCloAy1: а томкат для чего крутится?
<sharikoff> сервлеты какие то?
<gerard1> skai спасибо... ты мну натолкнул на то чтобы я присмотрелся к процессам))
<zl0y> Вы все умрете
<sharikoff> zl0y: угу
<sharikoff> но нескоро
<NoOova> zl0y: ты тоже
<NiCloAy1> sharikoff: teamcity, confluence, jira, crowd
<NoOova> =)
<zl0y> sharikoff: почему?
<zl0y> NoOova: я не отрицаю
<zl0y> sharikoff: ты не куришь и не пьешь?
<sharikoff> zl0y: пью и курю
<NoOova> zl0y: а чего тянуть ножик в руки голову вперёд =)
<sharikoff> но буду жить долго
<zl0y> sharikoff: значит, ты скоро
<ambal> почему ucp не пашет в виртуалБокс кто-нибудь знает?
<zl0y> NoOova: это ты мне предлогаешь?
<zl0y> sharikoff: еще и от импотенции будешь страдать
<NoOova> не ну ты же собрался умирать скоро чего тянуть
<Klio> Шариков может на почту тебе скинуть
<zl0y> NoOova: где я это написал?
<sharikoff> Klio: ненадо
<zl0y> NoOova: м?
<NoOova> zl0y ( 17:48:54 ): Вы все умретеzl0y ( 17:49:18 ): NoOova: я не отрицаю
<sharikoff> лучше на paste.pro
<sharikoff> а ссылку в приват
<zl0y> NoOova: где слово "скоро"?
<NoOova> хз)
<ambal> хелп ми плз
<zl0y> NoOova: у тебя проблемы со зрением, или восприятием?
<NoOova> нам щас варны дадут
<zl0y> NoOova: не, ну так не делается
<zl0y> NoOova: надо отвечать за слова
<zl0y> NoOova: че дадут?
<skai> @voice NoOova zl0y
 * z13 видит троля.
<gerard1> zl0y ты не злой... ты "зло***чий"
<zl0y> skai: за что?
<Klio> Шариков ок.
<zl0y> gerard1: та не, я добрый
<zl0y> skai: а за что мне инкремент?
<skai> gerard1: либо придумай что там было чото цензурное, илбо скажи "прощай" КАНАЛУ
<gerard1> zl0y заставил чела напрягаться...
<zl0y> gerard1: которого?
<NoOova> zl0y: ага я напряжон
<zl0y> кто ему дал опа?
<zl0y> это же ошибка
<skai> zl0y: за оффтоп
<skai> zl0y: хошь за обсуждение действий оператора?
<gerard1> skai эммм... я скрыл всё что там могло быть((
<zl0y> skai: я ж не обсуждал
<skai> @kban --user gerard1 86400 подумай о цензурности своего поведения
<jillsmitt> ping
<skai> zl0y: я те про сейчас говорю.хочешь продолжения?
<ubuntuhelp> jillsmitt, Понг.
<jillsmitt> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<zl0y> skai: а что сейчас?
<zl0y> skai: я противоречу правилам?
<NoOova> а герарда то зачто? O_o
<zl0y> ггг
 * z13 сваливает домой. кому нужен - звоните.
<zl0y> z13: дай номер
<zl0y> skai: ответишь?
<masashama> ребята привет!! нужна помощь по учебе, вы знаете какие нибудь СУБД российских разработчиков, или скиньте пожалуйста ссылку где можно прочитать. гугл помог но только оди сайт и то новостной
<zl0y> masashama: 1С
<zl0y> :D
<masashama> а кроме
<skai> zl0y: оффтоп - 2.6. обсуждение действий оператора - 2.5
<masashama> =)
<zl0y> 2C
<skai> zl0y: если мне не изменяет память
<masashama> :-D
<zl0y> skai: но я же не обсуждал
<NiCloAy1> masashama: думаю в mysql или что там теперь один да русский будет :). - можешь брать :)
<zl0y> skai: зачем такая предвзятость ко мне?
<masashama> ага пасиба
<skai> zl0y: давай по порядку.я те войс дал за оффтоп.и предупреждаю, что ты можешь отхватить по 2.6, если продолжишь нарушать 2.6
<zl0y> skai: это ок, а за 2.5?
<NiCloAy1> masashama: впрочем как и в postgresql
<NoOova> masashama: http://www.sql.ru/forum/actualthread.aspx?tid=6683
<NoOova> вот тут эту тему обсуждали
<masashama> вот за сцыль отдельное пасибо
<sharikoff> masashama: http://hytechdb.ru/index.php?s=press&art=34
<sharikoff> masashama: неправильно гуглом пользуешься
<skai> zl0y: тьфу ты.в цифрах путаюсь. за 2.6 войс.а 2.5 - это ты можешь отхватить дальше, если не успокоишься
<zl0y> skai: так 2.5 - это обсуждение действий?
<zl0y> skai: а где я обсуждал?
<NoOova> для того чтобы тут на канале помогли достаточно зайти с девичьим ником )))
<zl0y> skai: давай определим рамки какие-то
<skai> zl0y: да.ты сейчас обсуждаешь
<masashama> ну бывает, думаю мне хватит пасибо всем
<zl0y> skai: твои действия?
<skai> sharikoff: господи объясни ему, а то я не выдерживаю
<zl0y> skai: проблемы с восприятием?
<AndreX> )
<sharikoff> @mode +q zl0y
<zl0y> !
<skai> @devoice zl0y
<artus> гыы
<skai> sharikoff: дык:)голос то отобрать надо было:))
<artus> весело тут у вас )
<sharikoff> skai: дык =)
<skai> artus: шляпу одень
<artus> а че, на голову какають? )
<skai> artus: мозги клюють:)
<ambal> плз хелп ми
<SergeyIT> masashama, с такими вопросами лучше на sql.ru
<masashama> ну мне до завтра надо было
<masashama> а там форум долго могут неответить
<ambal> почему ucp(античит для countreStrike) не пашет в virtualbox?
<artus> ambal, при чем тут античиты контрстрайки и вбокс?
<skai> ambal:
<skai> ambal: потому, что батько не одобряэ
<Klio> Шариков ссылка в личке
<ambal> я пытаюсь запустить контрСтрайк с античитом в виртуалБокс)
<artus> ambal, ты каналом ошибсо
<ambal> в виртуалБоксе 7 винда) а он не даёт, пишет: sorry, this application cannot run under a Virtual Machine
<ambal> ну лан, мож кто знает, раньше вы не были такие злые)
<himik> ambal: здесь этим не балуются
<ambal> himik: а что ты за всех знаешь? мож кто и баловался)
<SergeyIT> это канал не для баловства, здесь серьезные люди
<artus> так, чую за вопросы касательно CS буду раздавать баны
<artus> без предупреждений
<SergeyIT> а CS - это сигнал chip select что ли?
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell artus about ubu
<ubuntuhelp> artus, please see my private message
<sharikoff> ubuntuhelp: tell sharikoff about ubu
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, please see my private message
<artus> skai, у, новая няшечка)
<ambal> хорошо, серьёзные люди, ответьте мне, чем отличается система на виртуальной машине и система стоящая норм на харде, т.е. как надо?
<artus> ничем
<ambal> а вот и не правда
<artus> кроме собственно железа )
<ambal> мм, значит программы каким-то образом могут определять стоит ли ОС на виртуалке или прально?
<artus> канешн)
<artus> если они умеють это)
<ambal> мм, а как например они это делать могут?
<|rapidsp|> список установленных программ
<|rapidsp|> список устройств
<himik> ambal: если разработчик ПО просто вставил функцию проверки железа
<ambal> ясно, как эту функцию обмануть, т.е. полностью эмулировать настоящую систему, а не которая на виртуалке?
<skai> artus: старая:)еще мва ее оставлял.там была еще какаято, но я не помню уже.а в логах не грепается
<|rapidsp|> ambal: иди к программерам, пусть они тебе кряк зделают :)
<ambal> тут тоже программеры есть :)
<|rapidsp|> нуну
<himik> ambal: напиши тогда сам кряк
<skai> artus: !na
<ambal> himik: так вот чтобы не делать велосипед, я уверен, что уже кто-то с этим столкнулся и как-то обошёл эту фигню)
<ambal> и ищу его)
<AndreX> гугли
<ambal> да пытаюсь, чот не находид неч...)
<artus> skai, воооо.. то что надо ) каакраз бы сене ночью пригодилась)
<|rapidsp|> значит нет :)
<skai> artus: давным давно мва нам оставил это в подарок:)
<artus> skai, вот списочек бы) всего этого )
<skai> artus: как говорится, были бы правила,а перегибы всегда найдутся
<skai> artus: а список - хз.надо у дмитрия спросить
<ambal> где храницо VMX файл от virtualbox'а ?
<artus> а в настройках посмотреть слабо? )
<ambal> там нет вроде ничего такого...(
<artus> а внимательнее ?
<artus>  файл/настройик/общае
<artus> *ие
<artus> и там папка для машин)
<ambal> /home/ambal/.VirtualBox/Machines ?
<ambal> там xml файл - это и есть VMX файл?
<holyMod> здравствуйте! это то место, где глумятся над новичками, а неопытных посылают ф гугл?
<ambal> holyMod: имено
<holyMod> значит я туда попал.
<holyMod> как ПОЛНОСТЬЮ локализовать убунту 10.04? систем\администрейшен\язык системы русифицировал, но только часть, хотелось бы больше)
<holyMod> и как посмотреть., какое железо у меня установленно?
<SergeyIT> holyMod, типа lspci, lsusb, hdinfo, hardinfo
<SergeyIT> hwinfo
<Sardus> Всем доброго вечера
<barabashka> прив я опять попытался зайти на канал , но не меня не пускали из-за того что мол имя используется (через хуиз определяется ИП украины ) я сделал гост и уже зарегился , вчера я сменил посс , но выходит не помогло . Почему это повторилось?
<holyMod> СергейАйТи спасибо. а с локализацией не подскажешь?
<Sardus> ребят подскажите, пожалуйста, как восстановить винду в загрузчике grub, после обновления убунты 10.10 исчезли 2 пункта загрузки с виндой
<SergeyIT> holyMod, не подскажу - юзаю только английкие ОС
<holyMod> все равно спасибо!
<SergeyIT> Sardus, sudo update-grub...
<Sardus> эту команду выполнить из системы, или из под консольки во время загрузчика? (сор за такие вопросы, я только начал юзать линукс, а убунту самый лучший вариант для новичка я так понял)
<Karlozzz> Привет
<artus> !grub2 | Sardus
<ubuntuhelp> Sardus: это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub также см !grub2-splash
<artus> Sardus, читай, там все написано
<SergeyIT> Sardus, alt+ctrl+T , введи команду и ответь паролем (он не показывается)
<Karlozzz> Подскажите, кто в курсе, поставил рядом с убунтой 7ку, сначало все норм было, восстановил груб2, но что то случилось, до их пор не понял, и при выборе убунту вижу no init found. Try passing init= bootorg, как то так, при этом с liveCd этот  раздел
<Karlozzz> в Gparted видится, но на все операции выдает ошибку, и не монтируется
<artus> ну дык 7ка же ) она загадочная)
<Sardus> ок, спасибо за инфу и линки
<SergeyIT> Karlozzz, другую ось надо ставить на другой диск
<Karlozzz> просто вин нужна была для некоторых программ, не хотел через виртуальную запускать, целый день на смарку, не знаю как восстановаить
<holyMod> карлоз, а в чем проблема?
<Karlozzz> Сергей, я на другой раздел ставил, думаю что то с таблицей разделов
<Karlozzz> Проблема в том что убунту не грузится
<Karlozzz> хотя после установки 7ки грузилась, а потом слетела
<Karlozzz> ничего понять не могу
<holyMod> глупый вопрос, но почему не грузиться?
<holyMod> что то же он должен писать
<Karlozzz> В грубе выбираю, а там busybox ругается, или кто то до него, no init found. Try passing init= bootorg
<Karlozzz> Ну и потом бузибокс приветствует в две строки
<Karlozzz> Да, когда fdisk -l  пишу, все норм определяет, но внизу строчка, partition tablr entities are not order disk как то так
<holyMod> хотел помочь, погуглить, но, думаю, не справлюсь с этим. ребят, я в шкафу комп нашел, недостающие детали купил (моник старый, и винт на 320) хотел бы его в качестве сервера воткнуть( дома еще 2 машины под 7кой и ХП, в скором будующеи еще ноут появиться) не подск
<holyMod> как сетку сдклать, интернет и фтпшник домашний, я нагуглю, но антивирь....
<Karlozzz> У кого нибудь есть идеи, что делать? Сейчас с другого комп-а зайду в чат, а с  этим готов любые команды выполнить
<Offoffoff> holyMod: чего подсказывать-то?
<holyMod> не подскажете какой нибудь антивирь, что бы траффик проверял?
<Offoffoff> holyMod: бери и делай. http://www.ubuntologia.ru
<Offoffoff> holyMod: clamav
<shki1866> Karlozzz , груб переустанавливал после установки семерки?
<artus> кламав ) его можно даже к сквиду прикрутить)
<artus> но имхо это изврат)
<Karlozzz> shki1866 да, и он одно время даже работал
<holyMod> на чипсет нужно драйвера ставить? или убунта сама подберет? на видео попросила и все.
<SergeyIT> holyMod, ставь роутер и соединяй
<holyMod> роутер покупать денег нет)
<holyMod> потом, бук появиться вай вай возьму
<Karlozzz> сейчас интернет переставлю и зайду
<SergeyIT> holyMod, так вайфай роутер 2 т.р. ( не ноут ведь) и гемора не будет
<holyMod> русская душа потомки) в ла2 шпилю, своим пати мемберам наврал что комп сломался, пока он "сломался" я покопаться хочу
<asker> ребят, кто может посоветовать хороший движок для сайта аля блог? поставил wordpress - осматриваюсь, щупаю, может ещё какие есть аналоги достойные или намного более лучшие чем wp?
<holyMod> потёмки*
<artus> @voice holyMod
<artus> asker, вордпрес самое то
<User216[web]> народ, подскажите, что делать - Сейчас в форс-мажоре пришлось переустановить на ноутбуке Ubuntu, но возникла проблема со входом в систему.
<asker> а drupal, joomla, modx?
<asker> User216[web], какая проблема?
<User216[web]> На этапе загрузки
<User216[web]> уже даже и > музычка поприветствовала, но... Не видно чтобы шла загрузка, т. е. нет > обращения к HDD, на экране загрузки под надписью, названием системы НЕ > бегает строка с ээээ.... (огоньком? если Вы понимаете о чём я
<User216[web]> при попытке нажатия на  кнопку вкл/выкл появилось окошко с предупреждением о том, что запущены  процессы (в количестве двух - File Manager и Panel). В поле описания оба  с пометкой "Не отвечает" и их прерывание, якобы может негативно  отразиться нÐ
<karlozzz> привет всем еще раз
<karlozzz> что делать? С liveCd грузиться? Проблема выше
<SergeyIT> User216[web], не так длинно... сообщение до 255 символов
<User216[web]> Я его разделил ведь, нечитаемо разве? Но в дальнейшем я прослежу, спасибо за напоминание
<shki1866> karlozzz, грузись, потом чрутнись на основной бунту раздел и обнови исчо раз груб, больше пока ничего посоветовать не могу
<artus> User216[web], ÑедÑпÑеждением о неа, не читаемо)
<artus> O_o
<artus> skai, это ты шляпу на меня одел? нигадяй )
<skai> artus: ты даж не заметил?:)сиди в шляпе:)
<User216[web]> Ещё раз попробую сейчас изложить покороче тогда
<artus> karlozzz, ты того, будеш в ливке сравни uuid с тем что в фстабе, на всякий так сказать пожарный)
<User216[web]> Итак, система после переустановки не загружается
<artus> User216[web], а вот если б ты сплеш вырубил и сказал на что она ругается)
<artus> вообще было б прекрасно)
<User216[web]> Сплеш вырубить где?..... Извините, я новичок здесь...
<artus> ну гипотетически , загрузится с ливки, зайти в /boot/grub/ винта и поправить немного grub.cfg
<User216[web]> Не видно чтобы шла загрузка, т. е. нет  обращения к HDD
<artus> о, ври запуске можна кажисть альт+контрл+f1 жмакнуть
<artus> ну и смотреть соответственно на вывод
<User216[web]> после некоторого ожидания, - с моей стороны, - при попытке нажатия на > кнопку вкл/выкл появилось окошко
<artus> @deop
<User216[web]> с предупреждением о том, что запущены > процессы (в количестве двух - File Manager и Panel)
<artus> ии
<User216[web]> В поле описания оба > с пометкой "Не отвечает"
<User216[web]> И всё, дальше дело не идёт....
<AndreX> )
<Lorgus> красотища на улице... жаль фотик эту красоту не передает http://tcp.ru/v.php?id=39b6e78a7bbf999ac4f85e048f31d919.jpg
<User216[web]> Как войти-то в систему, посоветуйте, подскажите...
<gerard1> Lorgus это что на фотке? О_о
<gerard1> Lorgus: метель?
<gerard1> Lorgus: снег? туман?
<AndreX> пустыня )
<shki1866> да море там вроде бы..
<gerard1> блин я в ни в прошлом ни в этом году ещё не видал снега((
<User216[web]> Пойду тему создавать. :-(
<gerard1> User216[web] стой не уходи, может artus что нибудь придумает... он голова!
<Lorgus> gerard1, это возле дома снег блестит от луны
<User216[web]> Я знал!!!! Спасибо, погожу ужжж
<Lorgus> gerard1, фонарей нет... тока луна
<SergeyIT> а вдалеке Lorgus воет одиноко...
<Lorgus> SergeyIT, хех...  соседская собака воет... достала уже
<SergeyIT> ))
<Lorgus> кому кавказец кстати нужен... ????
<Lorgus> щенок... не соседская
<gerard1> Lorgus мне бы... но я очень далеко нахожусь! :(
<SergeyIT> а если письмом?..
<sharikoff> жрет он отдуши
<sharikoff> мои коньки http://itmages.ru/image/view/107064/da0c500c
<gerard1> SergeyIT ну тады и на мыло можно, а уж тут как нибудь рампечатаю...
<gerard1> SergeyIT распечатаю*
<skai> sharikoff: скринлеты не тру:)
<gerard1> sharikoff Mac OS ... оболдеть -27 на улице...
<gerard1> Я тоже хочу мороз!
<sharikoff> skai: =))
<Lorgus> во плин.... грабли.... тока что обновился... перезагрузился и теперь 150 000 000 раз открывается file manager
<AndreX> User216[web]: у тебя система виснет чтоле после появления 2х этих окошек?
<barabashka> sharikoff: а что за долька лимона ?
<User216[web]> Нет, эти окна я вызываю сам
<sharikoff> LimeChat
<User216[web]> Когда мне надоедает смотреть на неподвижный загрузочный экран
<User216[web]> окна вызываю нажатием кнопки питания, у меня ноут
<Wolf> Ь
<AndreX> <User216[web]> ctrl alt f1 в консоль выводит?
<User216[web]> Нет
<skai> sharikoff: как мой выход был обозван?
<AndreX> <User216[web]> а в безопасном режиме пробовал грузить
<sharikoff> ?
<sharikoff> skai has left IRC (Ping timeout: 240 seconds)
<User216[web]> нет, побиваюсь туда лезть
<skai> sharikoff: сурово.чет инет повис
<User216[web]> Но могу попробовать
<User216[web]> Прямо сейчас
<gerard1> skai: можно узнать, размножить окна коньков? то есть я ещё хочу добавить погоду и терминал...
<skai> gerard1: дык добавляй.примеры на форуме есть
<gerard1> skai понял, спасибо
<User562[web]> Ничего не вышло в безопасном режиме, всё то же самое
<artus> gerard1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/555143/
<artus> User562[web], тебя в tty1 пускает вообще ?
<User562[web]> Простите, что такое tty1?
<artus> и поподробнее ка как ты ставил то , на скорую руку, так что ничего не работаеть)
<artus> и главное зачем )
<artus> то что ты увидеш по контрлальтф1
<gerard1> artus: клёво... это получается, коньки читают все конфиги поотдельности?
<artus> угу
<SergeyIT> gerard1, и тратят на это время...
<gerard1> artus: супер, человеческой спасибо...
<AndreX> не работает говорит у него контр альт ф1
<artus> gerard1, http://itmages.ru/image/view/106333/2d94b393 вот так получаетцо
<gerard1> человеческое*
<artus> SergeyIT, да не тратят они времени, сказки все это )
<User562[web]> Нет, ставил всё обстоятельно не торопясь
<gerard1> artus: эт я видел :) ... знал что возможно, поэтому спросил))
<User562[web]> А контрлальтф1 сейчас вернусь покажу.
<gerard1> artus: сейчас тоже погодку прилеплю... :)
<SergeyIT> artus, тратят - или у тебя телепортатор кода на экран? ;)
<artus> SergeyIT, вот жеш ты нудный какой )))
<SergeyIT> ага ))) - в htop смотрел
<artus> ubuntuhelp, здаетцо мне что проще будет переставить ) учитывая что ты кудато бегаеш посмотреть )
<artus> ррррррррррр
<VaNDaL> здраствуйте. кто пользуетса virtualbox? 10.04lts
<SergeyIT> VaNDaL, CS не работает?
<AndreX> полюбому
<VaNDaL> нет, вы не правы
<VaNDaL> AndreX: не знаете, не говорите!
<artus> !ask | VaNDaL
<ubuntuhelp> VaNDaL: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<himik> VaNDaL: я пользуюсь иногда, раньше даже на сервере стояло будь он не ладен
<Sanich007> Ничего необычного по трём клавишам не было
<Sanich007> Свойства системы со всякими деталями и ниже командная строка
<Sanich007> И всё...
<Lorgus> Учёные скрестили дятла и червяка бедное животное зодолбало себя досмерти.
<Ragnareg> ку
<misher> Привет народу. кто поможет с проблемкой разобраться. В обновлениях походу драйветр какойто залетел, не грузятся Х-ы.. Убунта только установлена. Короче хелп кто может..
<misher> а в ответ тишина...
<SergeyIT> Ученые скрестили линукс и бубен - теперь сисадмины не требуются...
<Ragnareg> :D
<AndreX> Sanich007: вот в этой коммандной строке и работай )
<artus> misher, а от кого залетел?
<alexandr> ку всем!!
<misher> спасибо добрый фей. дай скайп косольный.
<AndreX> ку
<Ragnareg> ку
<SergeyIT> misher, проприетарные драйвера ставил?
<Sanich007> Я не такой уж знаток в системе пока
<Sanich007> 2. Не понимаю, в прошлый раз при переустановке такого не было
<alexandr> подскажите мне плиз как прога называется чтоб на бланке штамп перенести с одного места на другое?
<Sanich007> Почему сейчас такое
<AndreX> бог любит троицу
<Ragnareg> alexandr, GIMP
<AndreX> <Sanich007> перставляй систему или бубни с гномом
<alexandr> я имею в виду сначало отсканировать печать,а потом перенести на другой бланк
<artus> !pm > misher
<ubuntuhelp> misher, please see my private message
<VaNDaL> Как я уже сказал ранее, VirtualBox это виртуальный компьютер, черный ящик, у которого свои виртуальные устройства, в том числе и жесткий диск. Давайте зайдем в меню "Файл - Менеджер виртуальных дисков".
<sid_old> alexandr: finereader))
<artus> VaNDaL, а давай не будем?
<Ragnareg> да, да))
<VaNDaL> artus: прости,не сюда скопипастил
<SergeyIT> Опы скрестил Lorgus'а и SergeyIT - только не поняли, что получилось...
<Lorgus> us
<Tenshigo_> -_-
<Lorgus> гы
<Sanich007> Понял, попробую переставить
<Sanich007> Спасибо большое за помощь!
<Lorgus> SergeyIT,  если бы не сказал  я бы и не заметил
<Ragnareg> alexandr, тебе нужна прога что бы отсканировать или что? у тебе сканер есть?
<artus> да по ходу для начала ему надо законодательство РФ почитать и до кучи правила канала
<alexandr> Ragnareg да сканер есть,мне надо сначало отсканировать штамп,а потом этот штамп напечатать на другом бланке
<artus> alexandr, вобщем так, еще раз от тебяуслышу про тсканировать штамп и на другой бланк напечатать получиш бан
<alexandr> мне просто по работе надо,так то
<Tenshigo_> -_-
<artus> запомни, печать ставитцо печатью, а не сканируетцо и переноситцо, все остальные варианты не на этом канале
<Ragnareg> он убежал)
<artus> эх)
<Tenshigo_> если он сам не понимают что творит это на всю жизнь.
<Ragnareg> artus, а ты спишь когда то, а то поятоянно, как не зайду, ты здесь? ))))
<artus> Ragnareg, я бот )
<skai> Ragnareg: тут замес опов посадили спецботов:)мы новое поколение АИ
<Ragnareg> )))
<SergeyIT> ОБОТы - отдел борьбы с организованным троллингом
<gerard1> Эммм.... Такой вопрос, диагностикой автомобилей никто не занимался на Убунту?
<Lorgus> чет холодно... даже связь рвется
<Tenshigo_> О_о
<Ragnareg> Lorgus, у тебя по трубам Инте)
<gotohell> gerard1 иы серьезно или все же шутишь?
<artus> ну гипотетически можно
<artus> был бы софт)
<artus> я вон станком с чпу бубунтой рулил)
<Ragnareg> круто))
<Ragnareg> artus,  а че за прошка была?
<skai> artus: в lxf статья была как написать драйвер под любое юсб устройство.на примере самодельной коробочки-конверта с кучей диодов цветных
<gotohell> а вообще если бы это было так необходимо то все давно бы уже реализовали. спрос рождает предложения.
<artus> Ragnareg, EMC2 кажись
<Ragnareg> ты по LAN или COM?
<artus> по LPT
<Ragnareg> о, нашел, мне даже пригодится))
<gerard1> gotohell вполне серьёзно!
<gotohell> gerard1 если честно все одно по одному...
<gerard1> а реально ли?
<Ragnareg> на Лине все реально))
<gotohell> как дети малые. "хочу что ыб на линуксе было", забывая ответить на вопрос "а нахрена все это нужно если есть провереные рабочие решения?"
<Ragnareg> да хоть заказать можно прогу
<gotohell> или нравиться велики изобретать?
<gotohell> тогда вопросов немае.
<gerard1> но я думаю что проги которые есть они под винду, и под вайном нормально работать откажутся...
<artus> gerard1, ну всегда же есть вбокс )
<Lorgus> ритмбокс - засада... жен попросила че нить совковое записать... записал этого... с сиськами... Андрейка... при случайном выборе тока его и гоняет... плин
<gerard1> а он не может нормально с портами работать...
<gotohell> gerard1 vmware player
<gotohell> гоняй на здоровье.
<gerard1> это важно потому как... диагностики авто производятся по ком порту а за неимением юзаю FTDI самодельный USB to COM
<gotohell> gerard1работает? не трогай то что и так работает или еще не доводилось это понять? все еще впереди.
<gotohell> это как парень на шиномантажке диски от ягуара "убил"... чет настраивал хотя и все так работало.
<gotohell> ясно дело попал в переплет не слабо.
<gerard1> в общем понял ))
<gotohell> молодец. не обязательно попадать в неприятности что бы понять. это можно назвать синдромом "шаловливых ручек", когда так и хочеться что то подкрутить, настроить и т.д.
<v_v_vishnevskiy> и это делает нас людьми...
<gotohell> скорее глупцами.
<gotohell> умный человек раз натсроил, отладил и забыл.
<gotohell> а тот кто все время что то крутит в итоге что нибудь сломает. можешь с этим спорить сколько угодно.
<gotohell> "лучшее враг хорошего"
<ArPi> êîäèðîâêà íîðì?
<ubuntuhelp> ArPi! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<ArPi> теперь кодировка норм?
<artus> угу
<ArPi> спасиб. не подскажете, если была попытка обновить убунту 10.04.1 до 10.10, которая прервалась незапланированным отключением питания и теперь она не грузится, то что-нить еще можно сделать? или только реинсталл?
<Ragnareg> лучше поставь заново
<artus> а смысл обновлять 10.04.1 которая lts до 10.10 ? какие то конкретные причины были или чисто от нечего делать?
<Galaxy2000>  чисто от нечего делать конечно же
<ArPi> artus, любопытно было поглядеть. что там нового-интересного))
<artus> ну вот и поглядел)
<ArPi> дык кто ж знал-то что свет вырубят! я ж не предполагал, что дистапгрейд убунты сродни прошивке телефона - отключили свет и хана(((((
<rodala> добрый день ! Принимаете новичка ? Только что перешол на ubuntu 10.10 и уже множество вопросов
<artus> rodala, forum.ubuntu.ru
<rodala> я не только там смотрел, но и в сети смотрю, а разобраться не могу
<skrishi> ArPi: а на каком этапе загрузка останавливается?
<Ragnareg> rodala, в чем разобратся?
<rodala> Не могу запустить ни вебку ни тюнер
<rodala> Хотя все просматриваеться в lspci  и lsusb
<ArPi> skrishi, намертво виснет на gdm  - http://s002.radikal.ru/i197/1101/76/408411770eb2.jpg
<v_v_vishnevskiy> rodala, mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:width=352:height=288:device=/dev/video0
<skrishi> ArPi: а ты хочешь всё таки поставить?
<Ragnareg> LibreOffice под убунту 11.04 ,будет классный
<ArPi> а в safe mode на http://s61.radikal.ru/i172/1101/8b/3ab52d7223a0.jpg
<ArPi> ну что-то же теперь надо ставить!
<ArPi> либо 10.04.1 либо 10.10. потому что по факту теперь ничего не работает
<ArPi> skrishi, есть какие-то варианты
<Ragnareg> ArPi, так а в чем проблема, 10 мин, и готово, потом софт и все)
<ArPi> Ragnareg, на установку?? О_о
<Ragnareg> у тебя что, старый комп?
<skrishi> ArPi: можно попробовать переставить иксы полностью...
<ArPi> Ragnareg, да
<ArPi> в возрасте 478 сокет
<Ragnareg> тогда понятно)))
<ArPi> skrishi, дык даж в консоль не попасть(
<skrishi> ArPi: как это не попасть?
<skrishi> ArPi: ты перезагружаешься в консоль и работаешь без иксов
<ArPi> как же?
<skrishi> тоесть он не грузиться в консоль?
<Ragnareg> а если через GRUB
<ArPi> хм..... надо будет попробовать.. есть линк  на мануал?
<skrishi> ArPi: ты утилитой apt-get работал?
<ArPi> да
<ArPi> извиняюс
<AndreX> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<VaNDaL> в VirtualBox, после установки виртуальной системы, нужно устанавливать сам iso образ с ОС, на неё ещё будут нужны все драйвера как при установке на обычный Windows???
<Sanich007> Ничего не вышло, переустановка не помогла, всё осталось как было
<skrishi> ArPi: короче, правильнее будет поставить за ново, наверное ))) но если есть желание экспериментировать и разобрать а как это сделать, то лучше покопаться в строке )) помчаться.. посмотреть что не до загрузилось и что не настроилось
<NiCloAy1> в консоль можно в grub прописать -vga моде или как то так. - выставить правильное разрешение
<AndreX> <Sanich007> дистр какой
<Sanich007> Ubunttu 10.4 LTS которая
<ArPi> skrishi а из grub разве можно apt-get запустить?
<skrishi> ArPi: нет.. из граб ты загрузишься в консоль... и из консоли уже будешь рулить
<ArPi> skrishi, и да, он именно не грузится в даже консоль . на вышеуказанных скринах запечатлены моменты полного зависания. т.е. ни мышь ни клавиатура не работают
<skrishi> ArPi: насколько я вообще понимаю, у тебя просто гном не настроился, а всё остальное должно фурычить.. потому что но гнома грузиться
<skrishi> штранно
<ArPi> skrishi но на гноме все виснет. ни мышь ни ctrl+alt+F1...2..... не работают
<ArPi> даж numlock и тот не загорается.
<AndreX> ArPi: пробуй через чрут
<ArPi> эм..... а подробней можно или ссылкой на мануал
<Sanich007> Так что же делать-тоооо?
<skrishi> я щас )
<skrishi> пойду сламаю себе комп )))
<AndreX> <ArPi> грузишся с live cd
<ArPi> и?
<ArPi> skrishi зачем?
<AndreX> монтируеш раздел с установленной системой например в /mnt
<ArPi> и чавой потом с ним делать?
<ArPi> как исправлять?
<AndreX> mount -t proc none /mnt/proc
<AndreX> mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<artus> AndreX, http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub изучай
<artus> AndreX, вы ж груб чините?
<ArPi> AndreX пока не вполне понимаю, что я этим получу в итоге...
<artus> аа )
<rodala> привет, помогите с вебкой разобраться. Как определить есть она и будет ли вообще работать
<AndreX> <ArPi>  chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<artus> AndreX, да я понял уже )
<ArPi> AndreX, и это будет когбэ моя система?
<ArPi> chroot же меняет / ?
<AndreX> угу
<ArPi> это на оба вопроса ответ?)
<AndreX> да
<ArPi> благодарю)
<Sanich007> Всёж-таки придётся тему создавать...
<ArPi> буду пробовать. огромное всем спасибо
<AndreX> правда не знаю получится у тебя её востановить или нет
<AndreX> фиг знает на чём утя обновление прервалось
<AndreX> убёг )
<AndreX> <Sanich007> а лучше репорт в бад фикс
<Sanich007> Как бы это сотворить, подскажите поподробнее, пожалуйста
<Sanich007> самое неприятное, что по той же схеме ставил, что и в последний раз
<zloy> Вы все умрете!
<AndreX> настрадамус сказал )?
<zloy> AndreX, ну очевидно же
<AndreX> <Sanich007> ты разделы пересоздал?
<AndreX> *диска
<Sergey_IT> а где мой войс?
<AndreX> украли
<Sanich007> Пересоздал, конечно
<Sanich007> На ЛОРе сейчас создаю тему, спрошу там
<zloy> Sanich007, в чем твоя проблема?
<Sanich007> После переустановки системы всё останавливается на приветственном экране
<ambal> привет всем, есть кто?)
<AndreX> кто есть
<Sanich007> Система стоИт на ноуте
<ambal> кто знает почему не запускается в виртуалБокс ucp античит для контры?
<Sanich007> При нажатии на кнопку питания выскакивает окно
<Sanich007> что запущены процессы - File Manager и Panel
<AndreX> ни кто
<AndreX> ambal: в бан захотел?
<zloy> Sanich007, зачем тебе ubuntu?
<ambal> AndreX: почему в бан?
<zloy> Sanich007, это же корявый дистр
<artus> @voice ambal
<Sanich007> В поле описания оба с пометкой "Не отвечает"
<artus> ambal, я предупреждал? предупреждал
<Sanich007> Но я с него ставил уже несколько раз
<zloy> Sanich007, так ты залогиниться можешь?
<ambal> artus: ч ты предупреждал?
<Sanich007> и не только себе
<Sanich007> Нет не могу
<zloy> Sanich007, так откуда тогда панели видны?
<AndreX> ambal: кс не обсуждать здесь
<Sanich007> См. выше - я нажимаю на кнопку вкл/выкл и вылезает окно
<zloy> Sanich007, и че за железо у тебя там такое?
<zloy> какое окно?
<artus> ambal, 17:14  artus | так, чую за вопросы касательно CS буду раздавать баны │17:14 artus | без предупреждений
<zloy> artus, ого
<zloy> artus, кто тебе дал полномочия такие?
<Sanich007> ноут Aser e Machines E510
<artus> zloy, ))
<AndreX> и действия опа тоже
<zloy> Sanich007, попробуй бутнись с systemrescuecd
<ambal> хорошо, зададим вопрос по другому, где находится VMX файл virtualbox'а ?
<zloy> Sanich007, или с gentoo-minimal
<Sanich007> Поподробнее о systemrescuecd, пожалуйста
<zloy> ambal, ~/.VirtualBox/?
<zloy> Sanich007, сейчас
<Sanich007> ага..
<ambal> zloy: нет... там ток xml файлы и не пойму нужны ли они мне...
<zloy> Sanich007, http://tinyurl.com/6dgr8ce
<zloy> ambal, не нужны
<Sanich007> Спасибо, сейчас гляну
<zloy> ambal, ты ж его не от рута пускаешь?
<zloy> Sanich007, ты грузись с него, а потом...
<ambal> zloy: кого пускаю не от рута?
<artus> ambal, а причем тут vmx к вбоксу? если на ошибаюсь это вмваревская запчасть
<zloy> Sanich007, какая у тебя архитектура?
<zloy> ambal, пасьянс косынку
<ambal> zloy: весь virtualbox? нет, не от рута... просто я нагуглил тут http://communities.vmware.com/message/593272;jsessionid=4790F29998539A13CA7871829729FA10 ... :-/
<zloy> artus, тихонько, пускай сам к этому придет
<zloy> :D
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<zloy> ambal, ты гонишь, дядя
<ambal> ну перестаньте, а, помогите уже, уже сутки к этому иду, чтож вы такие злые тут стали
<zloy> Sanich007, слышь
<zloy> ambal, потому что пришел я )
<artus> sharikoff, понг
<ambal> zloy: пчму гоню?
<artus> ambal, причем тут вмваря к вбоксу???????
<ambal> zloy: да ты тут не причом, тут весь день меня гонят...((
<zloy> ambal, потому что ты смотришь про vbox на сайте vmware
<zloy> ambal, а да, они злые
<zloy> я подтверждаю
<ambal> artus: ну не знаю я, потому что гугл так дал, я хз что за вмваря и что за вмбокс((
<sharikoff> вот он какой плохой..
<zloy> ambal, ты понимаешь, о чем говоришь?
<Sanich007> 86, если я понял вопрос...
<zloy> Sanich007, точно?
<ambal> zloy: да, мне надо понять почему не работает программа под virtualbox..
<Sanich007> да, 100%!!!
<daa73> Ïðèâà íàðîä! Ïîìîãèòå ñïðàâèòñÿ ñ ïðîáëåìîé âîçíèêøåé ïîñëå îáíîâëåíèÿ äî âåðñèè 10.04 http://saveimg.ru/show-image.php?id=4fedffeb7ee05799a634abd8a8a8eb2e
<ubuntuhelp> daa73! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> @kick ambal мат
<Sanich007> не 64, это точно!
<zloy> Sanich007, ок, смотри, грузишься с sysresccd и идешь сюда ---> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1 ну и дальше по инструкции
<daa73> ãäå ïîñòàâèòü ýòó êîäèðîâêó?
<ubuntuhelp> daa73! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Sanich007> Спасибище!
<zloy> artus, мат?
<Sanich007> Только канал слабый, качать буду долго
<sharikoff> фуфло
<artus> daa73, чини кодировку
<zloy> Sanich007, ну он тебе пригодится
<ambal> мат? Оо
<artus> да , мат
<sharikoff> я думал шах..
<zloy> Sanich007, перед тем как ядро собирать, советую загуглить "Ядерная физика для домохозяек 2.0"
<sharikoff> а оно вот оно че михалыч
<zloy> Sanich007, а потом уже собирай
<daa73_> Прива народ, помогите справится с проблемой возникшей после обновления до версии 10.04 http://saveimg.ru/show-image.php?id=76ac8fa2b7960a6b9aba35050e1f342e
<Sanich007> И ещё одна проблема
<ambal> )))) ок, пусть это будет на твоей совести) ты крут, у тебя кнопка "бан", терь власть в твоих руках
<zloy> daa73_, читай ALERT
<sharikoff> вслух причем
<zloy> Sanich007, какая?
<Sanich007> Я смутно понимаю, что этотакое и как и м пользоваться...
<daa73_> Что за алерт?
<zloy> Sanich007, ну так почитай
<sharikoff> daa73_: на твоей картинке
<zloy> Sanich007, перед тем как ставить генту, тебе надо будет много прочитать
<daa73_> аааа
<daa73_> ну прочитал, ничего не получается
<artus> @kban --user ambal 259200 учим правила
<zloy> Sanich007, зато потом будешь много знать
<Sanich007> Но я не очень хочу с убунты на генту
<sharikoff> не получается прочитать?
<zloy> daa73_, да? а что ты делал?
<Sanich007> Привык уже ведь
<zloy> Sanich007, почему?
<zloy> Sanich007, к чему?
<daa73_> uidd менял
<sharikoff> ну знач сменил
<zloy> daa73_, ну значит, неправильно поменял
<daa73_> хы
<Sanich007> К Убунте
<daa73_> все правильно
<zloy> sharikoff, тихонько, я веду беседу
<AndreX> зачем?!!!
<daa73_> просто при загрузке груба
<zloy> Sanich007, так они ничем не отличаются
<zloy> Sanich007, просто знаний приобретешь в разы больше
<daa73_> он вообще почему то dev/sda3 не видит
<zloy> Sanich007, самое главное не бояться
<zloy> daa73_, там написано почему
<daa73_> никак понять не могу почему и как это исправить
<zloy> daa73_, действуй
<sharikoff> daa73_: грузись с лайва
<Sanich007> Я не боюсь, я просто привык уже
<zloy> :D
<daa73_> грузился
<Sanich007> А кроме того
<sharikoff> чрутся вычисляй уид
<zloy> Sanich007, привыкай к хорошему
<sharikoff> и пиши его правильно
<sharikoff> в /etc/fstab
<Sanich007> Это ведь ещё и дистр генты нужно искать, качать...
<zloy> sharikoff, зачем ты так с ним?
<daa73_> я менял на идд после команды blkid
<zloy> Sanich007, не надо
<AndreX> <zloy> #gentoo-ru
<daa73_> не помогает
<zloy> Sanich007, тебе нужен только sysresccd
<sharikoff> Sanich007: неначинай.. все линуксы одинаковы
<Sanich007> Ой, а чем же она лучше Убунты?
<zloy> AndreX, указываеть будешь своим одноклассницам
<sharikoff> а различаюся только в мелочах
<zloy> Sanich007, знаниями
<zloy> Sanich007, ну там версионность еще
<zloy> Sanich007, сделаешь все как тебе нравится
<daa73_> Еще сть у когонить соображения?
<Sanich007> Я врядля смогу один с установкой справиться
<zloy> Sanich007, это же свобода, не к этому ли ты стремился, дядя?
<zloy> Sanich007, я помогу
<Sanich007> И к этому тоже!
<sharikoff> daa73_: на твоей картинке написано куда рыть
<Sanich007> Точно?
<Xload> Всем привет))
<daa73_> я честно говоря не пойму из картинки куда рыть
<zloy> Sanich007, ну или зайдешь на #gentoo-ru, там парни адекватные
<Sanich007> То есть я смогу в случае чего к Вам обратиться?
<zloy> daa73_, там написано
<daa73_> Может подскажеш =\
<sharikoff> =))
<zloy> daa73_, перевести?
<Xload> Явпервые сижуна убунту, посоветуйте прогу дляпросмотра видео)))
<Sanich007> А не здесь.... можно?
<zloy> Xload, mplayer
<Sanich007> в асе. например?
<zloy> Sanich007, можно
<zloy> Sanich007, но лучше на #gentoo-ru
<Sanich007> 163117513
<daa73_> не надо переводить, лучше скажите что  сделать?
<Sanich007> А дистр там можно взять?
<zloy> daa73_, ну как минимум загуглить, не?
<artus> @voice zloy
<zloy> Sanich007, где?
<Xload> zloy а где его скачать?
<sharikoff> daa73_: ну диска не нашел он ут тебя
<zloy> artus, м?
<artus> zloy, заканчивай агитацию)
<daa73_> я уже обгуглился, все приведенные примеры не помогают
<zloy> artus, я уже, он наш )
<artus> Sanich007, нет, не можно
<daa73_> да я понял
<zloy> daa73_, давай ссылку, где ты искал
<daa73_> что надо сделать что бы он его находил?
<zloy> daa73_, где ты нашел решение, которое тебе не помогло
<Sanich007> вот и я тоже не знаю где взять дистр генты
<sharikoff> ну так оп чем вопрос тогда?
<sharikoff> Sanich007: в интернетах
<zloy> Sanich007, на сайте
<Xload> Скажите а в какой проге лучше музыуку слушать??
<sharikoff> на гкнту ру те подскажет злой
<Sanich007> а где же?
<sharikoff> *генту
<daa73_> google.com
<zloy> Xload, mpd+mpc+ncmpcpp
<daa73_> там
<daa73_> вот те сылка
<daa73_> Вопрос что сделать что бы убунта грузилась собственно =\
<Xload> zloy не понимаю
<sharikoff> написать правильный уид
<zloy> daa73_, ты дурак?
<Sanich007> На каком сайте?
<zloy> Xload, что?
<daa73_> я набираю команду blkid
<zloy> daa73_, набери google.com в браузере
<Xload>  zloy что это mpd+mpc+ncmpcpp??
<sharikoff> @kick Sanich007 zloy на #gentoo-ru все расскажете друг другу
<daa73_> Ее результат вставляю в etc/fstab
<daa73_> xnj z yt ghfdbkmyj ltkf,..&
<daa73_> Что я не правильно делаю?
<zloy> sharikoff, о_О\
<sharikoff> @kick  zloy на #gentoo-ru подскажешь ему
<artus> sharikoff, дуплетом не получилось)
<zloy> sharikoff, но у него же убунта не грузится, ты чего?
<sharikoff> да мне как то паралельно
<zloy> sharikoff, лучше бы помог парню
<sharikoff> для других дистров есть другие каналы
<sharikoff> вот там и помогут
<zloy> я понимаю
<sharikoff> ну вот
<zloy> ты оправдываешься?
<daa73_> ну что сможет ктонить помоч?
<sharikoff> я?
<sharikoff> в чем?
<zloy> не знаю :D
<zloy> спрашиваю просто
<Xload> Посоветуйте плеер для музыки)))
<sharikoff> zloy: нет
<zloy> daa73_, тебе нет
<daa73_> хм
<zloy> Xload, mpd+mpc+ncmpcpp
<zloy> daa73_, ты не хочешь слушать
<Xload>  zloy и как это понимать???
<Xload> я первый день на убунту
<daa73_> Да я весь гугл перерыл
<sharikoff> Xload: идешь на гугл и пишеь то что те тут написали
<sharikoff> читаешь как поставить
<sharikoff> ставишь
<zloy> Xload, ну это значит что связка mpd, mpc и ncmpcpp
<Xload> sharikoff ок
<sharikoff> слушаешь
<daa73_> все советы не привели к загрузке убунты!
<zloy> daa73_, значит ты что-то делаешь не так
<daa73_> в итоге как мне шариков посоветовал я так и сделал
<daa73_> и все равно не грузится
<Xload> А вообще убунта часто ломается?
<sharikoff> ну значит не так сделал
<daa73_> може что то и не правильно, вот и спрашиваю....
<zloy> daa73_, все вопросы к шарикову
<daa73_> да что не так то....
<sharikoff> Xload: нет если руки прямые
<zloy> Xload, часто
<daa73_> набрать команду blkid
<daa73_> ее результат под админом в файл вбить
<zloy> Xload, зайди ко мне в приват, я тебе скажу, что никогда не ломается
<daa73_> тут даже при желании не промахнутся
<sharikoff> daa73_: в файл в установленной системе
<daa73_> да
<sharikoff> а не в той что с лайв сиди
<daa73_> ясен день не на лайв сд
<sharikoff> ну проверь все еще разок
<daa73_> ок
<sharikoff> сделай update-grub
<daa73_> сейчас проверю
<daa73_> ок
<sharikoff> он поновой конфиг пересоберет
<sharikoff> хотя это гон конечно...
<Xload> А правду же говорят что налинуху вирусов нет?
<zloy> Xload, неправду
<sharikoff> !q1
<ubuntuhelp> Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<Xload> zloy а антивирсу есть?
<zloy> Xload, да
<Xload> zloy какой???сильно систему тормозит?
<zloy> Xload, такой себе, все зависит от твоей конфигурации
<Xload> zloy ну амд атлон 64 , 1,5 оперативы и видюха радеон х1650
<Guest57860> ghbdtn dctv
<AndreX> атлон 64 гигагерца )
<zloy> Xload, норм
<Guest57860> привет всем
<Guest57860> можете помочь
<Xload> AndreX марка атлоновая такая
<AndreX> <Xload> знаю
<sharikoff> да ну?
<zloy> мда
<zloy> совсем спосился канал
<VaNDaL> Ищю пользователей VirtualBox'a для беседы.  Спасибо за внимание
<zloy> VaNDaL, :D
<Tenshigo_> http://citkit.ru/articles/660/
<Guest57860> ПОДСКАЖИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА У МЕНЯ СКОРОСТЬ ИНТЕРНЕТА 4МБ НО ТОРМОЗИТ УЖАСНО ИБУНТУ ТОЛЬКО ПОСТАВИЛ КАК ЕТО РЕШИТЬ Я НОВИЧЕК В ЕТОЙ ОС ПОМОГИТЕ
<Lorgus> Ищу любовницу, чтоб было где помолчать.
<tenshigo> вот и сдох котенок...
<artus> @kick Guest57860 вырви капс
<barabashka> капс О_о
<barabashka> Наверное он больше не вернется ) а проблем у него куча=)
<toxa> inkvizitor68sl: хотел про KVM почитать и по первой ссылке попал на твою заметку про virt-p2v
<sharikoff> одна всего
<toxa> всем превет! :)
<sharikoff> проблема
<artus> ну в первую очередь со знаками припинания)
<sharikoff> отсуцтвие мозга
<inkvizitor68sl> toxa, поиском по сайту KVM
<tenshigo> и то с головой
<barabashka> букет все же )
<toxa> нет в яндексе ввел "физический диск в kvm"
<darkmist> Алоха белые Братья!!!
<tenshigo> ты что расист?
<darkmist> где расисзм?? кто.. я?? пьяный чтоли??
<inkvizitor68sl> toxa, у меня, говорю, по сайту поищи по тегу kvm чтобы почитать про kvm)
<darkmist> шарикоф!? ты тут?
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff,
<darkmist> меня тут в скинхеды записали!
<darkmist> спасайте...
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: ?
<tenshigo> darkmist как где. с белыми поздоровался, а остальные...
<darkmist> Тенчиго - я поздаровался как краснокожий вождь !!
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, это тот чтоли?
<sharikoff> отсеиваем неадекватов
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: угу
<VaNDaL> artus: и где твои правила? за какуюто мелочь сразу правилами закидываеш а тут столько флуда и неодной заметки??? не красиво получаетса
<inkvizitor68sl> [s
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<tenshigo> VaNDaL не путай флуд с оффтопом.
<bggooo> мде, вырви капс - сильный аргумент)
<sharikoff> VaNDaL: я заметил
<VaNDaL> sharikoff: что именно?
<sharikoff> оффтоп
<tenshigo> VaNDaL и одно правило ты неусвоил. никогда не критикуй действия оператора.
<SmallPox> Здраствуйте еще раз) я тут думаю поднять на убунте впн-подключение, что проще настраивать Опен или пптп ??
<VaNDaL> tenshigo: а что я должен молчать когда он швиряет правила за какието мелочи а когда оффтопа полно то испарился?
<VaNDaL> tenshigo: тоже нужно иметь хоть каплю совести...
<sharikoff> @kick VaNDaL
<sharikoff> SmallPox: пптп
<SmallPox> кто юзает ВПН на убунте??
<sharikoff> через нетворк манагер элементарно настраивается
<SmallPox> уважаемый на форуме есть данная тема незнаете??
<SmallPox> вот я про него и хотел спросить
<sharikoff> SmallPox: http://wiki.ircn.ru/%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B0_vpn_%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%BA%D0%BB%D1%8E%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F_%D0%B2_ubuntu
<SmallPox> спс
<VaNDaL> sharikoff: и что это было? как я уже раньше говорил сила не в правах администратора
<sharikoff> спшал фор ю делал
<sharikoff> @kban VaNDaL
<SmallPox> красота ........спасибо о великий!!
<sharikoff> да немазашо
<sharikoff> ну  я для своих монтажников баранов делал
<sharikoff> надеюсь ты разберешься
<SmallPox> вы тожы из украины или так??
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> @unban VaNDaL
<artus> sharikoff, вобщет можно было и не снимать)
<SmallPox> кто подскажет есть ли  сервисы где тестовый доступ предоставляют по pptp ???
<sharikoff> SmallPox: home.sharikoff.me
<sharikoff> пасс user логин user
<sharikoff> спешал фор ю
<sharikoff> =))
<tenshigo> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=29291
<SmallPox> Вот спасибо о Щедрейший!!
<tenshigo> надеюсь будет полезно.
<sharikoff> tenshigo: надо вещества =)) чтоб смотреть такую карту
<NoOova> sharikoff: вот скажите мне.... стоит ли покупать домен со воим именем или фамилей
<tenshigo> sharikoff притом не мало. но все же интересно.
<sharikoff> NoOova: я доооолго очень дооолго думал над названием
<sharikoff> ничего не придумал умнее просто
<SmallPox> каой скин в вашем вордпресе??
<SmallPox> хочу себе такой))
<sharikoff> я не помню правда.. а внурь неохота лезть
<SmallPox> ладно может завтра
<SmallPox> посмотрите пожалуйста
<sharikoff> ок
<sharikoff> SmallPox: в ирке принято на ты
<sharikoff> ок?
<SmallPox> понял
<sharikoff> это не будет считаться неуважением
<SmallPox> надеюсь что это так..
<tenshigo> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=29158
<SmallPox> карта просто жесть!!!
<SmallPox> красота надо себе на блог ьакую повесить!!
<NoOova> =) карту НТ бы ещё посмотреть
<NoOova> )
<barabashka> а вот тут человечка забанили на время , это было по ИП бан? а если человек за натом , то много людей сразу забанится ?
<NoOova> barabashka:  получается так
<tenshigo> можно по ip, можно и подсеть
<NoOova> банить надо по маске 16 -)
<NoOova> чтобы не перезашёл
<sharikoff> barabashka: правду ищешь?
<artus> NoOova, ога) сраду странами)
<barabashka> как тут перзайдешь ведь за натом же ? ИП один на много людей ? не?
<barabashka> sharikoff: не
<sharikoff> или ты может робин гуд?
<artus> *сразу
<NoOova> всмысле в инет перезайдёш
<barabashka> я просто за натом вот и хотел уточнить
<NoOova> поф пон
<sharikoff> аа
<barabashka> sharikoff:  опыта мало во всем этом =)
<sharikoff> barabashka: опасаешься?
<sharikoff> праильно
<sharikoff> думай что говоришь
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> barabashka: опыта не надо.. не флюдь не тролли не офтопь и все буит тип топ
<sharikoff> =)
<[Green]> а чего это все в погонах? ))
<[Green]> приветы
<sharikoff> [Green]: q
<NoOova> ку
<artus> [Green], дароф
<sharikoff> [Green]: мы просто не прячемся за спину убунтухелпа
<[Green]> sharikoff: правильно) я так у него вообще в игноре
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> тут бы имхо обычного эгдропа хватило бы.. этот слишком навороченный
<Madagaskar>  Íàðîä ïîäñêàæèòå âîò ïîñòàâèë xubuntu à ñåòü è äèñêè íå âèäèò õîòÿ â âåðñèè îáû÷íîé âñå áûëî íîðì. Êàê çäåëàòü òàê ÷òîáû âèäåëî äèñêè è ñåò?
<ubuntuhelp> Madagaskar! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Madagaskar>  Íàðîä ïîäñêàæèòå âîò ïîñòàâèë xubuntu à ñåòü è äèñêè íå âèäèò õîòÿ â âåðñèè îáû÷íîé âñå áûëî íîðì. Êàê çäåëàòü òàê ÷òîáû âèäåëî äèñêè è ñåò?
<ubuntuhelp> Madagaskar! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<tenshigo> сидит кто на Natty?
<sharikoff> Madagaskar: use utf8
<tenshigo> ладно 11.04.
<tenshigo> :)
<sharikoff> =)
<Madagaskar>  Íàðîä ïîäñêàæèòå âîò ïîñòàâèë xubuntu à ñåòü è äèñêè íå âèäèò õîòÿ â âåðñèè îáû÷íîé âñå áûëî íîðì. Êàê çäåëàòü òàê ÷òîáû âèäåëî äèñêè è ñåò?
<ubuntuhelp> Madagaskar! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<sharikoff> походу никто
<artus> @kick Madagaskar use utf8!
<tenshigo> наверно. что интересно в 10.04 проведена синхронизация пакетной базы с Debian Unstable
<Sergey_IT> Madagaskar, а с лайва работало?
<Madagaskar> да
<Sergey_IT> Madagaskar, непонятно (
<Sergey_IT> Madagaskar, может на обычную вернуться?
<Madagaskar> если не получится, то придётся вернуться
<copyerfiled> здрасте
<tenshigo> еще немного интересной информации http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=28781
<tenshigo> copyerfiled привет
<copyerfiled> tenshigo 3gapoBa
<copyerfiled> B4epa cug9I HA Pa6oTE xoTEJIocb 3arpy3uTb JIIO6uMyIO y6yHTy, A HOyT6yku 3anpew,eHbI, 4TO geJIATb? MEH9ITb pa6oTy?
<artus> @kban copyerfiled 99999999999
<zloy> :D
<tenshigo> -_-
<artus> @unban copyerfiled
<artus> @mode +b *!*copyerfil@* 604800
<SmallPox> что за баны посыпались??
<bggooo> суров
<Sergey_IT> глаза беречь надо... это верно
<SmallPox> серый причем ту глаза?
<Sergey_IT> тяжело читать такое
<SmallPox> аа
<tenshigo> что тут не понятного. русский язык основной. никакого транслита.
<SmallPox> я уже привык глаза сами передекодируют
<artus> а я привыкать не собираюсь)
<tenshigo> да и глупо все это. разве так сложно раскладку сменить.
<SmallPox>  3anpew,eHbI, 4TO  - русским и не пахнет
<Sergey_IT> так ее и менять не надо, посмотри строчки выше
<sharikoff> artus: давай вику сделаем
<sharikoff> накатаем туда чо нть
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> sharikoff, давай)
<sharikoff> как жить дальше типа
<sharikoff> домен есть?
<tenshigo> только оффа не пускайте туда...
<sharikoff> млм мне из старых запасов вынуть...
<artus> sharikoff, можно фришный взять
<sharikoff> artus: да ну.. несолидно как то
<sharikoff> antiprov.ru у меня есть
<sharikoff> там щас унылый форум висит
<artus> давай сначала вику сделаем) а уж потом домен искат)
<SmallPox> я горячий
<sharikoff> artus: двиг какой?
<sharikoff> доку или медиа?
<SmallPox> нетуда извените))
<sharikoff> доку имхо проще
<artus> sharikoff, да я в виках как свинья в апельсинах)
<sharikoff> а медиа -круче
<tenshigo> SmallPox шалунишка :)
<[Green]> доменов море)
<artus> тобиш мне ортагонально )
<sharikoff> знач доку будем юзать
<sharikoff> [Green]: отсыпь =))
<SmallPox> так нечитать это личное))
<[Green]> sharikoff: подставляй ладошки)
<artus> ога)
<sharikoff> [Green]: дай днсом парулить =))
<sharikoff> я ща моментом на своем все эти дела припаркую
<valeriumidrigan> Привет всем
<[Green]> sharikoff: зайди на хостинг, там у меня есть пару имен без дела)
<[Green]> давно болтаются
<tenshigo> valeriumidrigan ну здасте.
<sharikoff> [Green]: а как бы мне на регистраторе делегировать на мой днс?
<sharikoff> на чуть чуть =)
<[Green]> а зачем? у нас ведь свои днс
<sharikoff> [Green]: ну они как бы слегка медленные
<[Green]> аа
<sharikoff> не будем инку об этом говорить
<artus> xD
<sharikoff> а то он нас всех зобанет там
<sharikoff> =))
<[Green]> и тут тоже
<sharikoff> угу.. он такой
<Sergey_IT> позвать инки что ли :P
<tenshigo> Sergey_IT побьють :)
<tenshigo> 3 на 1. больно будет.
<Sergey_IT> не боюсь )
<Galaxy2000> Испания нуждалась в этом сокровище больше всего.
<Galaxy2000> Но оно очень напугало Инквизитора.
<Galaxy2000> Когда я отказалась отдать ему то, что получила...
<Galaxy2000> ...он нанес сокрушительный удар, надеясь поставить Испанию на колени.
<tenshigo> Galaxy2000 сменила бы на более женственный что ли. все время путаю пол с потолком. -_-
<tenshigo> такую гадкую месагу почти написал и тут вспомнил что ты девушка и передумал...
<sharikoff> artus: буит wiki.bash.pro
<sharikoff>  =)
<artus> я уже понял)
<sharikoff> artus: ждем днсоф... и пошли нотисы об обновлении зон во все концы
<sharikoff> и рассказывали они всем встречающимся днсам о великой вики bash.pro
<sharikoff> и обновляли могучие днсы свои серийные номера
<tenshigo> имя конечно "мировое"
<sharikoff> и передавали это предание из уст в уста
<sharikoff> мде.. а корневые сервера между делом уже с ipv6..
<sharikoff> пора пора андрюша как бэ намекают они
<tenshigo> :)
<artus> а ты все сомневаешся и отмазываешся? )
<sharikoff> да я сделал емае
<sharikoff> профиту нема
<artus> ))
<sharikoff> пинганул гугл и пасмарел на черепашку говорю ж
<sharikoff> и все
<sharikoff> стер все нафик
<sharikoff> от греха..
<tenshigo> качая с зарубежа большая половина сидов имеют ipv6 адреса.
<sharikoff> я просто был в шоке от маршрутизации с такими супер адресами
<sharikoff> даже маску не смотг посчитать
<artus> гыыы
<sharikoff> prefixlen 128 и чо это.. это сколько? 32? или 24?
<artus> sharikoff, ога)) а прикинь как их всех банить потом? )
<sharikoff> artus: подсетями
<sharikoff> их много
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> зато если забанил -наглухо
<artus> sharikoff, сразу странами)
<sharikoff> ибо адрес от мака компа вроже ба
<sharikoff> тем более я не знаю прова в нашем районе с ипв6
<tenshigo> "для построения узловой части адреса используеться MAC"
<sharikoff> во во
<artus> sharikoff, http://www.potaroo.net/tools/ipv4/
<tenshigo> "зная ip адрес жертвы возможно получить его MAC"
<tenshigo> тоже здорово
<artus> а толку?
<sharikoff> здорово наоборот
<sharikoff> зная мак узнать ип
<tenshigo> не ип.
<artus> фигня все это , лутше б зная ip узнать паспортные данные )
<tenshigo> а только адрес узловой части
<artus> http://[2001:0db8:11a3:09d7:1f34:8a2e:07a0:765d]:8080/  сильно )))
<artus> отродясь никто не полезет роутеры настраивать)
<tenshigo> "перемешение устройства из одной сети в другую не приводит к полному изменению адреса, а оставляет неизменным идентификатор интерфейса"
<tenshigo> "Другими словами появляеться возможность идентифицировать устройство(пользователя) независимо от физичиского расположения и точки подключения"
<tenshigo> ну его нафиг.
<tenshigo> я против.
<sharikoff> =))
<UNIm95> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<tenshigo> sharikoff ты представляешь... дотстаточно раз спалить мас и ты попал в масштабах нашего голубого шарика.
<sharikoff> tenshigo: да я в курсе
<artus> tenshigo, у тя проблемы со сменой мака?  )
<sharikoff> artus: да просто выдавать будут подсетями
<sharikoff> а сменил мак уже в подсеть не входишь
<artus> ну и что ?
<sharikoff> =))
<artus> эм...
<tenshigo> а то что выход в инет ты потеряешь.
<artus> sharikoff, те дали подсеть , причем тебе, как конечному пользователю, а уж на сколько ты ее растянеш это уже твои проблемы )
<artus> так что проблем не вижу)
<UNIm95> Artus  ?
<artus> UNIm95, эм.. а че у тя с текстом? )
<UNIm95> Artus    ?
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> он тя пингует
<sharikoff> =))
<artus> вот гад)
<himik> всё в квадратиках
<sharikoff> кричи скорее а то айпишник не выдадут
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> UNIm95 | Artus о пр ?лем н
<UNIm95> u men9 ne viditc9 tekst?
<sharikoff> dhcprequest отправляй
<artus> как то частично
<sharikoff> =)
<tenshigo> где то счетчик видел сколько времени осталось до момента отдачи последнего ipv4 адреса.
<tenshigo> ну и сколько адресов.
<artus> tenshigo, я выше бросал
<UNIm95> Artus sigy ne s kompa a s mirggi
<sharikoff> UNIm95: поздравляю
<sharikoff> смени кодировку
<artus> ну дык чини кодировку) ибо за транслить накажем)
<tenshigo> artus даже не заметил :)... сплю на месте.
<artus> эм... а причем тут мак ?
<sharikoff> tenshigo: ты кстати чо не спишь то?
<artus>  В качестве идентификатора интерфейса часто используется 64-битный расширенный уникальный идентификатор EUI-64, часто ассоциируемый с MAC-адресом.
<sharikoff> tenshigo: дежуришь?
<UNIm95> Artus     ?
<tenshigo> sharikoff хочу убунту и все...
<tenshigo> буду добивать ее. мучать.
<tenshigo> ну ее 10.10.
<sharikoff> artus: опять пинг пошел
<sharikoff> =))))
<sharikoff> походу ты обжат фигово.. чо то пакеты теряются
<artus> ога, пора выбрасывать )
<tenshigo> мне кажется что в ближайшее время Mono загнyт или что еще хуже что то сотворят. а NET хоть и 4 как был игрушкой так и остался, хотя приятный ворк. а Java вечна
<artus> аминь
<sharikoff> bash всех спасет
<tenshigo> а с Java жить на винде как то не солидно.
<UNIm95> Sharikoff    ?
<sharikoff> опа.. терь меня
<sharikoff> UNIm95: ?
<UNIm95> Sharikoff vse takgeploho s kodirovkoi?
<artus> @kick UNIm95 иди меняй клиент
<tenshigo> он из под мака что ли?
<sharikoff> эх.. не успел ответить
<sharikoff> tenshigo: с телефона вроде бы
<artus> а смысл ему отвечать если он на каком то г сидит
<tenshigo> -_-
<sonorus> вечер добрый, подскажите пожалуйста что за формат такой видео MTV ?
<artus> "беспечит возможность использования более 300 млн IP-адресов на каждого жителя " вот жеш спамеры обрадуютцо
<artus> плохой формат)
<himik> ужос
<tenshigo> закроют.
<tenshigo> за #
<tenshigo> так как все теперь видно.
<sharikoff> у мя на работе застолбили около тысячи адресов
<sharikoff> v4
<sharikoff> и 2 автономки
<tenshigo> а значит нафиг им не нужен ipv6
<sharikoff> угу
<artus> ога, чую я пересмотрят цены на аренду для таких засталбунов)
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> засталбунов?
<artus> ато понимаеш позажимали у ся там , и народу не хватает)
<tenshigo> когда их пару десятков останеться... будет битва.
<artus> sharikoff, ну засталбильщиков)
<artus> сонорус понял что не туда попал )
<denis-net> привет, кто знает, как ограничить доступ к samba шаре?
<denis-net> т.е. для огран пользователей?
<tenshigo> а что сидиш в консоли и "отстреливаешь" ip вурчную :)
<sharikoff> denis-net: по логину и паролю
<artus> по маскам органов)
<tenshigo> "забавы сисадмина"
<tenshigo> раздают где шелы?
<artus> раздавали
<tenshigo> желательно на bsd
<artus> ну на бсд раздают
<artus> ссылки в гугле есть
<tenshigo> ну тогда хорошо... было пару в зар. универах. лет 8 назад были. забыл.
<denis-net> sharikoff: я знаю, как именно прописывать. man читал, не разобрал
<tenshigo> shell на ubuntu 9.04. смешно.
<User619[web]> доброй ничи всем. установил virtualbox. после перезагрузки компютера запускаетса виртуал бокс (черный фон с надписями) а не сама убунту. как запустить убунту?
<tenshigo> 11.04. при попытке обновления выскачило окно с предложением частичного обновления дистрибутива... отменил и обновляю систему обычным образом. правильно ли я поступил так как с альфами убунту дел не имел.
#ubuntu-ru 2011-01-18
<IchEsseDichAuf> использую twinview с двумя мониторами. некоторые игры при переключении в fullscreen считают, что полноэкранный режим состоит из двух экранов. как это вылечить?
<tenshigo> не играй.
<resurection> жесть. поставил tortoiseHG из их репозитория и наутилус повесился.
<IchEsseDichAuf> tenshigo ты охуенно смешной
<resurection> Что такое "локальная директория"?
<yurau> это значит не в инете а у тебя на компе
<resurection> yurau: ну вот читаю доку: "Install to the local directory: make local" - это чё за хрень и надо ли мне это?
<resurection> я не представляю, что будет если я установлю программу не в локальную директорию, а в интернет!!! :)
<yurau> есть еще системные директории
<resurection> а потом ещё запущу её от имени интернета :))))))))
<resurection> они не локальные?
<yurau> наверно имеется ввиду это
<yurau> они системные
<yurau> локальные это значит пользовательские
<resurection> ну после make local они предлагают отредактировать файл /etc/mercurial/hgrc
<yurau> ну значит так надо
<resurection> значит make local пропишит прогу в системную директорию. Или /etc/ это не системная директория, а директория пользователя?
<resurection> Юникс - это специально созданный квест. Сиди додумывайся что значит "установить в локальную директорию".
<yurau> нет пропишится в локальную папку. но видимо надо настроить чтоб работало
<yurau> resurection: ты просто наверно неправильно работаешь с убунту
<yurau> есть репозитарии ставишь галки и все
<resurection> Ну или убунту не правиль работает со мной :)
<resurection> Ага
<resurection> Уже сделал
<yurau> resurection: если нужны новые программы то ищешь здесь https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<resurection> Поставил mercurial. Потом поставил tortoiseHG (это ui для меркуриала). А он вылетает с ошибкой: "Требую меркуриал 1.7 или выше, а у Вас установлена 1.6.3"
<yurau> если нет пакетов на сайте производителя
<yurau> я меркуриал не ставил не знаю
<yurau> найди его по ссылке которую я дал. там все будет работать
<resurection> ЗАшёл на сайт производителя - у них нет ppa для Убунты. Есть для винды и для мака, а для всех остальных есть sources code
<resurection> щас попробую
<artus> @kban --user IchEsseDichAuf 86400 учим правила канала
<resurection> yurau: я оттуда добавил уже репо себе. Причем, там написано что есть mercurial-1.7.3, но мой синапсис показывает 1.6.3-1 :(
<resurection> Может быть, старый меркуриал есть в стандартных репо убунты и она цепляет его оттуда, вместо того что бы показать и установить 1.7.3 ?
<yurau> resurection: надо обновить кэшь репозитариев. закрой синаптик и..
<yurau> sudo apt-get update
<resurection> да я уже ребутаться пробовал
<resurection> дада. апдейт делал
<yurau> у тебя какая версия убунты?
<Alagos> Кто юзает доки, как убрать якорь? То что выдает гугл не помогло, ребут тоже
<Alagos> docky
<resurection> yurau: 10.10
<Alagos> nftool-2 --type Boolean --set /apps/docky-2/Docky/Items/DockyItem/ShowDockyItem Fa
<Alagos> Ой, ну короче это пробовал
<yurau> resurection: ты этот репозитарий добавлял? https://launchpad.net/~mercurial-ppa/+archive/releases
<yurau> Alagos: не юзаю, извени
<resurection> yurau: да, только не "release", а "stabel-snapshot"
<Alagos> подскажите, а к weechat можно как то icq прикрутить?
<yurau> resurection: надо релизы ставить.
<yurau> resurection: поэтому у тебя и неработает
<resurection> а я хотел стабильную версию, что б наверняка всё было.
<resurection> Если там вверху тыкнуть на ссылку "стейбл-снапшотс", то внизу будет список архивов и в этом списке есть 1.7.3
<resurection> на сколько я понял, список архивов - это то что в ППА хранится. Вот только мой синаптик этого почему-то не видит :(
<resurection> yurau: всё заработало. Хотя наутилус попрежнему вешается наглухо :(
<yurau> что было?
<resurection> Добавил релиз, вместо стейбл и обновился через синаптик нормально.
<yurau> снапшот означает ежедневное сохранение разработчика
<resurection> аааа. понятно. А меня "стейбл" сбил столку. Стейбл-значит стабильный - мне так казалось
<yurau> стайбл значит смог сохраниться :)
<resurection> а я думал это "сейвед-фуф"
<ozstr1ker> привет рум есть неспящие?
<dmay> чоктотут?
<ozstr1ker> эээ
<ozstr1ker> нужна помощь
<ozstr1ker> шаришт в скриптах?
<dmay> эх, а я то надеялся тупо срач устроить и сбежать >.<
<dmay> смотря в каких
<ozstr1ker> простой скрипт перепутал мне все карты
<Ghostface> какой flashplayer посоветуете для ubuntu?
<ozstr1ker> nonfree
<dmay> ozstr1ker: cat 'test...test...test...'итд? )
<dmay> ozstr1ker: тыб хоть сказал на чем скрипт то...
<Ghostface> какой торрент клиент посоветуете: transmission vs. qBitTorrent
<dmay> Ghostface: не угадал. rtorrent.
<dmay> причём на роутере
<ozstr1ker> так вот скрип конверта мз3 в вав запускал из наутилус-скрипт и теперь когда я что либо отрываю в панелях любую папку отрывается тотем и играет музыка и с ним в плейлите куча кодеков которые он хотел задействовать и так ничего не конвернул а по отдель
<ozstr1ker> ности в кансоли команда работала до переделки в конченый скрипт. как отменить действия наутилис-скриптс?
<Ghostface> dmay: чем он особенный?
<tenshigo> transmission
<dmay> Ghostface: он rtorrent. всё что не rtorrent или utorrent - гамно. следовательно rtorrent - не гамно, а остальное гамно. кроме utorrent. очевидно же.
<Ghostface> tenshigo: можеш в нескольких словах прокоментировать свой выбор?
<dmay> ozstr1ker: жжож )
<ozstr1ker> скрипт выглядел так mp3_wav.sh и что я задумал ffmpeg -i "$1.mp3" "$2.wav" понял что ошибка а как теперь отмениить действие?
<tenshigo> Ghostface, простой, стабильный, удобный.
<dmay> ozstr1ker: прогугли форум по поводу настроек нутилус-скриптов, мб у тебя скрипт прописался куда-то
<Ghostface> tenshigo: спасибо, заценил твой выбор. будем тестить
<dmay> ну или тупо сам наутилус рестартани
<ozstr1ker> dmay эээ
<Ghostface> tenshigo: мб. подскажеш какой flashplayer выбрать ?
<tenshigo> Ghostface, а их много?
<Ghostface> tenshigo: Adobe, Flash-плеер Swfdec
<tenshigo> ставь строго от adobe
<Ghostface> tenshigo: нашел в центре програм ubuntu
<Ghostface> tenshigo: были слухи что он для "Opera" плохой... проблемы с воспроизведением видео файлов
<dmay> хехе... для оперы любой флеш плохой :3
<tenshigo> линукс сам по себе большая сплошная проблема.
<Ghostface> tenshigo: верно, подметил) я всего пару часиков на нем а уже проблем по горло)
<artus> tenshigo, что за нотки тролизма в голосе? )
<Ghostface> artus: какой ты бы торрент-клиент посоветовал? transmission vs. qbittorrent ?
<tenshigo> artus, хочу что бы человек понял что в линуксе будет хорошо только когда сам все для этого сделаешь.
<artus> Ghostface, rtorrent + как вебморда rutorrent )
<dmay> Ghostface: ну так ета... http://soft.softline.ru/microsoft/microsoft-windows-7-home-premium/ - 5тр всё счастье :3
<tenshigo> -_-
<ozstr1ker> чего то я не могу найти быстро информацию
<artus> tenshigo, ты мне ослика иа напоминаеш, в тот момент как он стоял над лужай и жаловалсо как все плохо )
<dmay> artus: он не поверил в rtorrent ((
<dmay> tenshigo: так это везде так )
<Ghostface> artus: что правда тот rtorrent такой хорошо ?) хехе) уже 2 голоса за rtorrent
<Ghostface> хорош*
<artus> ozstr1ker, mp3_wav.sh и что я задумал ffmpeg -i "$1.mp3" "$2.wav" а что это за страшная конструкция такая?
<ozstr1ker> artus я сам не знаю
<artus> Ghostface, ну как бе , уторент видел? вот такой же ) ток с вебинтерфесом )
<ozstr1ker> artus сдел на авось
<artus> O_o
<ozstr1ker> и не прокатило и теперь как все вернуть хз
<tenshigo> artus, вобще  это правда. проблемы почти у всех и их нужно решать.
<Ghostface> artus: на windows всегда использовал uTorrent
<tenshigo> да и не жалуюсь я.
<artus> ozstr1ker, ээммм.... а пакажи ка на пасту скриптег, и описалово чего он делать то должен
<ozstr1ker> artus так это и есть такая песта
<Ghostface> а для аудио файлов какой плеер посоветуете?
<ozstr1ker> обычно в кансоли он делает так ffmpeg -i audio.mp3 audio.wav
<tenshigo> Ghostface, тот что стоит
<dmay> Ghostface: mpd конечно, уж коль ты rtorrent'ом заинтересовался ))
<tenshigo> dmay, вот отвадишь человека от убунты.
<tenshigo> -_-
<ozstr1ker> и все нормально на выходе получается
<dmay> tenshigo: а может он наоборот, будущий Ъ-красноглазик с прозрачной консолькой?
<Ghostface> dmay: не сильно впечатлил меня mpd , ещё варианты?
<ozstr1ker> потом я подумал что он так же только с привязкой константы к формату без подробностей будет работать у меня скриптом и запихнул его в наутилус-скрипт
<tenshigo> dmay, а ты мог и поберечь его будушее зрение :)
<dmay> Ghostface: ех... ну тогда винамп под вайном :Р
<ozstr1ker> artus что делать где лог наутилуса?
<tenshigo> не... зрение в будущем. во
<ozstr1ker> а то я спать хочу а оставлять эту муть мне не хочется
<Ghostface> tenshigo и artus: ваши мнения по поводу аудио-проигрывателя
<artus> ozstr1ker, эм... а зачем ?
<tenshigo> dmay, ритмбокс то чем не угадил... или банши
<artus> ozstr1ker,  а пакажи ка на пасту скриптег, и описалово чего он делать то должен
<tenshigo> Ghostface, Banshee
<tenshigo> ну или MiniTunes
<artus> Ghostface, дедбиф, mpd , moc
<dmay> tenshigo: или mpd или смерть!!11
<tenshigo> Ghostface, очки тебе обеспечены -_-
<artus> ozstr1ker, эм, а зачем изврат с конвертом мп3 в вав?
<tenshigo> Ghostface, они делают выбор исходя из большого опыта. тебе не подайдет.
<artus> Ghostface, эм, а когда это тебя мпд мог впечатлить если " я всего пару часиков на нем"
<ozstr1ker> http://pastehtml.com/view/1cu8fwm.html
<dmay> fffffuuuuuuu какая всё таки сволащ отдала регистраию в .ru в ру-центер неновесть неновесть неновесть
<Ghostface> ну я скрины в гугле посмотрел на интерфейс
<artus> ozstr1ker, а где скрипт?
<ozstr1ker> artus чтоб потом через терминал нарезать на диск концерт Вивальди
<Ghostface> мне бы чтото такое чтобы старый винампик или аимп заменило с хорошенькими скинами
<artus> ffmpeg -i "$1.mp3" "$2.wav" ибо <-----  не есть скрипт)
<ozstr1ker> artus это и есть скрипт))))))
<Ghostface> да и кстати moc меня тоже заинтересовал
<ozstr1ker> я уже понял но было поздно
<tenshigo> dmay, признавайся что ты на венде -_-
<tenshigo> за 7т рублей
<dmay> tenshigo: ня? :3
<tenshigo> Максимальная -_-
<ozstr1ker> так теперь из меню с клика на любую папку открывается тотем икрает музыка и плейлист полный фалов и кодеков
<dmay> за 15 по MSDN Essentials for single developer ^_^
<dmay> ^_^'''
<artus> ozstr1ker, http://www.patoche.org/LTT/sound/00000122.html
<tenshigo> dmay, ага. спалился. еще и разработчик и скорее всего на .NET
<tenshigo> попал?
<dmay> но! как только в rdesktop'е появится multi-head наконец, так на ноус сразу накачу последнюю бубунту! чесслово!
<ozstr1ker> artus да я и делал по одному так же только при помощи ffmpeg
<ozstr1ker> хорошая статья
<ozstr1ker> как наутилус поправить?
<Ghostface> как в empathy зделать чтобы когда смотриш верхние сообщение не слитало вниз на новые? а то не дает прочитать что выше пишет...
<dmay> tenshigo: вам бы в "битву екстрасенсов", батенька :D
<tenshigo> так не взяли сволочи... :)
<ozstr1ker> мдэ
<dmay> ну да тем не менее. предлагаю вернуться к теме глобальной неновисти к ру-центру.
<tenshigo> а с ним то что.
<artus> ozstr1ker, http://paste.pro/528268
<dmay> а из за этих дипарасов я не могу домен в зоне .ru к хостингу в штатах привязать. ибо тупят безбожно.
<dmay> правда пиндосы тоже тупят, ага...
<artus> !pm > Ghostface
<ubuntuhelp> Ghostface, please see my private message
<dmay> нигде нет жизни! нигдеее!!11111
<ozstr1ker> т.е. получается так что открывая любую папку из меню загружается тотем с плейлистом фалов что в папке
<artus> ozstr1ker, да выковыряй ты нафиг свой скрипт из наутилуса
<tenshigo> зона ру, а хостинг в штатах. ну круто :)
<Ghostface> artus: это что значит?
<artus> это значит что писать сюда
<tenshigo> dmay, это тебе месть такая :)
<ozstr1ker> artus так а с меню что делать?
<dmay> tenshigo: так хостинг уже какбэ есть под другие цели. а .рушный домен уже так нужен, жежешечку вести лол
<ozstr1ker> пацаны спать надо
<ozstr1ker> а тут такая колбаса
<Ghostface> artus: мне кажетса как такой вопрос, лучше писать лично человеку
<dmay> ozstr1ker: а я наоборот встал полтора часа назад только ^_^
<Ghostface> как установить moc плеер? http://moc.daper.net/download
<tenshigo> спать вредно.
<ozstr1ker> блин мне надо немно
<artus> дайте ему ссылку на убунтологию
<ozstr1ker> потому что день будет еще тот
<Ghostface> artus: я знаю где это , только не знаю какой именно способ мне нужен из той ссылки (http://moc.daper.net/download)
<tenshigo> как там говорят... спать нужно ложиться с спокойной совестью и законченными делами, иначе нормального сна не видать.
<artus> Ghostface, что ты знаеш? нафиг те вообще http://moc.daper.net/download ? sudo apt-get install mocp не ?
<ozstr1ker> это капец не сыпь мне соль
<ozstr1ker> moc
<dmay> ozstr1ker: ты наутилус то рестартавать пробовал? всю сессию?
<Ghostface> artus: простите что не все такие умные как ВЫ! некоторые только учатса
<ozstr1ker> naulilus -kill
<ozstr1ker> ?
<tenshigo> Ghostface, ты бы покрутил пару деньков то что есть... не спеши что либо ставить удалять.
<dmay> ozstr1ker: логофф-логон
<tenshigo> вот и учись.
<Ghostface> tenshigo: спасибо за совет
<tenshigo> а вдруг посидишь, подумаешь и устроит выбор разработчиков, а он не плох.
<ozstr1ker> не помогло
<artus> ozstr1ker, если починиш наутилус я те потом попобую наваять скриптег для оного чтоб конвертил
<ozstr1ker> artus хых ок
<tenshigo> эх. пойду 11.04 снесу. многооконные програмы и программы на моно, ява просто в панель юнити ну никак не интегрируються. только одно окно. работы непочатый край.
<artus> хотя, уже есть http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212079
<ozstr1ker> artus лучше бы наутилус починить)
<Ghostface> artus: в moc можно проигрывать музику не из /home и роб.стола? а из других разделов(отдельных HDD)
<artus> канечно можно
<artus> а хранить музыку на "раб. столе" это извращение
<Ghostface> не подскажеш как сменить раздел там?( чет роюсь роюсь а перейти в другие разделы немогу
<Ghostface> /home/login на /media/data
<artus> оригинально название учетки у тебя)
<Ghostface> =)
<artus> дык выходиш в корень и идеш в media
<Ghostface> оо да спс)
<Ghostface> прости нещасного нубко)
<Ghostface> ооо да , а кирилицу то он не видит
<artus> ну да ) а кирилица и не нужна как бе )
<Ghostface> и что всю музику переименовывать ?)
<Ghostface> http://itmages.ru/image/preview/107229/9207c753
<artus> easytag
<Ghostface> а не проще будет , установить шрифты от window'a ?
<artus> непроще
<ozstr1ker> исправил но подсмотрел
<ozstr1ker> впринципе понял что произошло
<ozstr1ker> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=936044
<ozstr1ker> только не понял где записано действие тотема что за файл наутилуса поправился и как это произошло я не использовал суперпользователя
<ozstr1ker> действие наутилуса*
<ozstr1ker> а все понял что за вайл
<parfux> скачал книгу "Регулярные выражения" Дж. Фридла. 465 страниц... даже читать расхотелось.
<parfux> когда-то давно у меня был справочник на 50 страниц, мне он казался очень подробным.
<xopek> не читай
<xopek> их надо знать а не читать
<xopek> и потом. есть пцре.ру например
<dmay> регееееееекспы :3
<supernick> тест
<ubuntuhelp> supernick, Ну понг, и что?
<parfux> а как в регулярках экранировать "["
<parfux> ???
<parfux> например \[.*\] не будет работать т.к. символ \ в классе...
<dmay> э?
<parfux> ага... надо \\[.*\\]
<parfux> спасибо, уже разобрался
<Offoffoff> Йохохохохохохохохоо
<parfux> у?
<Offoffoff> браццы!
<dmay> ubuntuhelp: а ты, я так посмотрю, уже и эмоции проявляешь? скоро зохват мира?
<parfux> че там?
<dmay> Offoffoff: кря!
<Offoffoff> dmay: не буди скайнет.
<Offoffoff> dmay: еще рано.
<Offoffoff> dmay: наши танки еще не вошли в Москву.
<parfux> а вы кто по национальности?
<dmay> Offoffoff: а зачем входить то? там и так ВЧей, в том числе и механических дофейхуа :3
<dmay> или прям на красной площади надо?
<dmay> parfux: жидомассоны естественно, планируем порабощение этих грязных и примитивных славян. как обычно
<Offoffoff> parfux: а таки ви?
<parfux> Das Ruslan!
<Offoffoff> parfux: http://vasya-lozhkin.ru/gallery/view/65/
<z13> ы
<sharikoff> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<sharikoff> !q1
<ubuntuhelp> Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<GruZ> Ïðèâåòñòâóþ! Êòî ìîæåò ïîìî÷ü ïî Ubuntu Server 10.04? =)
<ubuntuhelp> GruZ! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Offoffoff> До сих пор это поделие юзают... ужос.
<Offoffoff> GruZ: поставь Ubuntu же.
<GruZ> Ïðèâåò! Êòî ìîæåò ïîìî÷ü ñ Ubuntu 10.04 Server?
<ubuntuhelp> GruZ! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> sharikoff, ну чей, вику поднял? )
<sharikoff> artus: угу
<sharikoff> thelinux.ru
<artus> оо.. гуд
<GruZ> Êòî ñ gnome â Ubuntu 10.04 ñòàëêèâàëñÿ, ìîæåòå ïîìî÷ü?
<artus> @kick GruZ топай чини кодировку
<artus> Offoffoff, а че он там юзает?
<Offoffoff> зло mirc
<artus> гг
<Offoffoff> который ДО СИХ ПОР не умеет кодировки
<Offoffoff> http://ubuntu-repository.blogspot.com/2011/01/canonical.html Шаттлворт шутник однако... Ведь правда я таких писем штук 8 видел... А ведь могли бы быть реальные предложения...
<sharikoff> artus: нехочешь про операторов чо нть написать?
<sharikoff> а то я чет устал
<artus> да я вот думаю че б туда такого наваять)
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: очередная wiki про linux
<sharikoff> там про линукс ни слова
<Offoffoff> thelinux.ru
<artus> мы аполитичны)
<sharikoff> Offoffoff: домена больше нету у меня
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: на кортинках надо бы красным выделить, где писать ^_____^ Надо учитывать уровень вновь обращаемых.
<sharikoff> этот то так отдали
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: ыыыыы... вот ты оказывается какой, киберсквоттер.
<sharikoff> Offoffoff: =))
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: Можно я про себя напишу.
<sharikoff> угу
<Offoffoff> эммм... как.
<artus> sharikoff, а че ты вообще хотел про оперов писать? O_o типа бездушные машины и взяток не берут? )
<Offoffoff> а
<Offoffoff> вот.
<sharikoff> Offoffoff: запости текст я впилю его туда
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> artus: ну кто такие вообще
<sharikoff> как отличить
<sharikoff> и тд
<sharikoff> что могут
<artus> sharikoff, отличить оператора от рядового пользователя достаточно просто, нужно лиш нецензурно выразится на канале, и тот кто вас выкинет и является оператором )
<sharikoff> ну так и напиши =))
<GruZ> Êàê ñ êîäèðîâêîé?
<ubuntuhelp> GruZ! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> GruZ, у тебя еще 2 попытки угадать кодировку
<GruZ> äà åïò
<ubuntuhelp> GruZ! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> 1на)
<GruZ> quit
<artus> xD
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/555325/
<artus> sharikoff, как тама регатцо?
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: даже лучше так: http://paste.ubuntu.com/555326/
<Offoffoff> GruZ: ты поставил Ubuntu, неверный?
<sharikoff> Offoffoff: http://thelinux.ru/doku.php/wiki
<sharikoff> =))
<Offoffoff> вау
<Offoffoff> я личность
<GruZ> òàê, òðåòèé çàõîä, ÷å òàì ñ êîäèðîâêîé, íîðì?
<ubuntuhelp> GruZ! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
 * Offoffoff почувствовал, что его ЧСВ засияло... 
<Offoffoff> GruZ: Use UTF-8 or DIE же!
 * skai делает скриншот
<artus> GruZ, если ты таки не починил кодировку , пеняй на себя)
<GruZ> Äà ëàäíî, èñïóãàëè âçðîñëûå äÿäåíüêè ìåíÿ ìàëåíüêîãî :)
<ubuntuhelp> GruZ! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<z13> ы
<artus> @kban GruZ 3600 я предупреждал)
<Offoffoff> у неверных всё плохо, как я вижу.
<Offoffoff> как приятно знать, что на этом канале люди с IQ чуть выше, чем там - за бортом...
<artus> чесно говоря, за пол часа уже модно было бы напамять выучить тот нещасный мануал и научитцо настраивать все надцать описаных в нем клиентов)
<z13> наверное у Груза за час кончится информатика )))
<artus> sharikoff, чей то у мну желтая няшечка не работатеь (((
<artus> skai, ку!
<Offoffoff> "Касперски - не антивирус, а красивый имитатор звука резанного поросёнка". Интересно, под Ubuntu появился Касперски?
<sharikoff> всмысле
<skai> artus: ыпч
<artus> sharikoff, <note important> которое
<sharikoff> artus: запости без нее
<sharikoff> я гляну
<artus> ну ты и с ней глянуть можеш)
<artus> я ж вроде опубликовал
<artus> skai, ты куды бегаеш? )
<skai> на вафельку переключался с провода
<skai> sharikoff: я у тя нашалил в вики:)
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> всмысле
<artus> O_o
<artus> sharikoff, ты четь правил?
<sharikoff> artus: усе
<skai> sharikoff: http://thelinux.ru/doku.php/weechat
<sharikoff> skai: гут
<sharikoff> =))
<artus> sharikoff, а в чем фишка была?
<sharikoff> скрин помене..
<skai> ниче не напутал?раньше не гадил в википедияхъ
<sharikoff> щас сделаю или сам?
<skai> sharikoff: ша сделаю
<sharikoff> размеры
<sharikoff> ок
<skai> sharikoff: такой?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> секас
<skai> секас?настолько ужасно, что прям порнографи какая то?:)
<sharikoff> да не
<sharikoff> все отлично
<skai> sharikoff: а вики вообще по ирк,или по убунту-ру?
<sharikoff> по убунту
<artus> skai, вики вообще вики)
<skai> sharikoff: тада ладно:)
<ViruSkin> Приветы
<skai> http://thelinux.ru/doku.php/ubuntuhelp
<artus> skai, ога, сразу так, предупреждением )
<skai> artus: пущай знают своих героев
<skai> ^_^
<ViruSkin> Хочу помощь с переводом убунту, к кому или куда обратиться?
<sharikoff> =))
<skai> ViruSkin: на форум
<skai> ViruSkin: там есть темы для тех, кто хочет в чем то помочь
<ViruSkin> ок, спасибо
<ViruSkin> что то не могу зарегестрироваться на форуме, не могу ответить на проверочные вопросы
<ViruSkin> Фамилия действующего президента РФ? пишу "Медведев"
<ViruSkin> В каком году была Олимпиада-80? пишу "80"
<ViruSkin> вроде как прально
<ViruSkin> или Путин у нас президент? О_о
<skai> ViruSkin: в 80 году даже наверное древней руси не было
<skai> ViruSkin: учи историю древних веков, неуч
<ViruSkin> =)
<ViruSkin> я там зареган оказся
<artus> sharikoff, рррррррр
<sharikoff> у
<artus> да кааакой то совсем не адекватный редактор в вике (((
<artus> он мне квадратики не рисует ((
<sharikoff> ручками
<skai> artus: чччч...нормальный редактор:)
<ViruSkin> Кто нить использует убунту в организациях? если да то как лицензию оформили? или без лицензии?
<skai> artus: какие квадратики?
<artus> ViruSkin, зачем тебе лицензия?
<sharikoff> ViruSkin: gpl
<sharikoff> позволяет использование
<artus> skai, как в теме про задавать вопросы
<skai> artus: а старое <code> тебе уже незнакомый тег?
<ViruSkin> вобщем у мя такая проблема, школа сидела на винде, потом срок лицензии истекла, сказали переходите на линукс, но внятно так и не сказали на какой, дистр не дали
<artus> skai, нафиг мне коде, у меня список
<ViruSkin> вот я хочу убунту поставить, и если придут органы ВД как им обьяснить что убунту бесплатная?
<sharikoff> ViruSkin: в первой помощи альт
<sharikoff> artus: *
<artus> ViruSkin, дык щастье же ) что не указали что конкретно ставить)
<ViruSkin> там фряха помойму, но она старая
<chravn> Ку.
<sharikoff> отступы тоже роль играют
<artus> sharikoff, http://thelinux.ru/doku.php/%D0%BE%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%8B че не так?
<skai> artus: эммм...а кнопочка - элемент ненумерованного списка тебе ни о чем не говорит?
<ViruSkin> artus: щастье )
<SergeyIT> ViruSkin, пусть они доказывают, что она платная
<ViruSkin> =))))))
<ViruSkin> на форуме прочитал, что так и надо делать, чтоб органы доказали где я нарушаю закон
<sharikoff> artus:  смотри
<artus> ViruSkin, ну как бе президент сказал всех лесом слать и линукс можно, вот и не парся)
<SergeyIT> ViruSkin, пусть бумагу от каноникал принесут
<artus> sharikoff, да я понял что 1н пробел забыл)
<sharikoff> artus: .\\ вот это ненадо когда список
<SergeyIT> ViruSkin, где указано, какие права ты нарушил
<sharikoff> это перевод строки
<chravn> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<ViruSkin> =)
<Offoffoff> ViruSkin: все эти страшилки придумывают уродцы-продавцы проприетарного софта
<Offoffoff> ViruSkin: на самом деле - ничего сделать не могут органы ВД
<Offoffoff> ViruSkin: даже если у тебя контарфакт
<Offoffoff> ViruSkin: А если кому-то положили на лапу - то тебе не поможет и лицензионный софт.
<chravn> Может кто с .htaccess  помочь?
<ViruSkin> chravn: а что у тя там с .хтаккесс?
<chravn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555331/
<chravn> итуация такая есть Вордпрес. Мод реврайт работает нормально. Но проблема такая когда в настройках Вордпреса указывается локальный адрес (http://192.168.250.17/kir/) "чистые ссылки работают" как только переводишь в вид kri.sitename.ru   тутже всё перестаёт работ
<artus> chravn, на #linuxtalks офтопить
<ViruSkin> chravn: покажи код файла
<chravn> ViruSkin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/555331/
<skai> http://thelinux.ru/doku.php/%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%B0
<skai> artus: sharikoff редактируем, добавляем любимые правила и прочее:)
<ViruSkin> chravn: попробуй RewriteBase / вообще не писать
<chravn> ViruSkin: пробовал не помогает.
<skai> artus: добавь в свою страничку ссылку на правила:)
<csoxothuk> утра камрады
<csoxothuk> как сделать так, чтобы pptpd после  разрыва соединения пытался подключиться бесконечно долго?
<skai> sharikoff: кстати а в докувики можно добавить флеш игру в блекджек?:)
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> и девочек?
<skai> sharikoff: ну да:)мыж свою вики делаем:)
<sharikoff> ну иам как бэ инфа
<sharikoff> а не игры =)
<skai> sharikoff: дык:)а бридж и куртизанки?:)куда ж без них то в своем проекте:)
<sharikoff> =)))
<skai> или хотя бы нескучные скины на викидвижок:)
<sharikoff> ну тоже вариант
<artus> skai, поправь чуть , про ответственность) ато я слегка сломал)
<sharikoff> хотя мне по дефолту больше нравтся
<tenshigo> sharikoff: в роли обоев карта ядра линукса. по гиковски
<sharikoff> слишком информативна
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> можно клина поймать
<skai> sharikoff: дайте права редактировать не как простой пользователь.а то после вас редактировать не дает
<tenshigo> ну я в винде даже как обои поставил -_-
<sharikoff> ну так то уже нормальная такая вика получилась
<tenshigo> кинь ссылку
<skai> artus: пункт 1:)
<tenshigo> хоть гляну на "творчество"
<skai> sharikoff: artus давайте объявим конкурс на самую интересную статью-описание операторов как личностей:)победитель получит правно на статью про себя:)
<artus> skai, я конкретно указал же) чтоб потом не удивлялись )
<skai> artus: ты хз не трогай:)это мое любимое выражение:)
<skai> artus: а я дал формулировку, которая дает больше свободы трактовки и злоупотреблений:)
<skai> artus: по моей можно даж за ртфм кикнуть:)а можно и не кикать:)
<tenshigo> аутсорсинг. я то думал что то интересное.
<artus> skai, ну трогай не трогай но словосочитание то матерное ) и посему недопустимое )
<skai> artus: а если его понимать как "хочу знать" ?
<artus> skai, скай, давай без полемики, а ? )
<skai> artus: а то че?побанишь за пятый пункт?:))
<artus> skai, ибо в том контексте куда его ты суеш оно ну никак не "хочу знать) "
<artus> гг
<skai> artus: "хотел бы знать"
<skai> так лучше?:)
<skai> или "хто его знает"
<LogOut> Дяденьки, как у меня с кодировкой, а?
<artus> воооттт )))
<artus> можеш же когда хочеш)
<LogOut> утоптал я его всетаки ))
<LogOut> таак, теперь вопросы =)
<LogOut> Кто сталкивался с установкой gnome на Ubuntu Server 10.04?
<artus> ненене))) ненадо вопросов)
<skai> !ask | LogOut
<ubuntuhelp> LogOut: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<artus> LogOut, маааленький такой вопрос, а нафига? )
<tenshigo> LogOut: а смысл?
<LogOut> надоть было )
<skai> надо создать такой вопрос у бота.на кодовое слово !marazm
<artus> ))
<tenshigo> LogOut: ты наверно наивно считаешь что накатить  гном на серверную убунту будет лучше чем десктопная убунта.
<LogOut> так вот, суть вопроса как правильно отключить загрузку иксов, все облазил, нв всех уровнях все примерно подходящее отрубил, а все равно зараза грузится
<tenshigo> спешу тебя огорчить.
<LogOut> да знаю я что делаю =) вопрос то не в этом )
<Offoffoff> LogOut: есть netinstall.iso - создай свою Ubuntu с нуля же ж!
<artus> LogOut, а тебе именно гном нужен? ну опенбоккс я б еще как то воспринял)
<LogOut> да уже ставил, не понравился он мне чета )
<LogOut> десктопный вариант как то ближе
<tenshigo> LogOut: результат будет то же что и простая убунта. репы одни и те же. с зависимостями та же история.
<artus> LogOut, вобщеть на сервере те иксы вообще не должны нравитцо)
<skai> !marazm
<ubuntuhelp> Постарайтесь не задавать вопросы, несущие в себе оттенок неадекватности. Например "как поставить графическую оболочку на ubuntu-server". Если вы не понимаете отличие десктопа от сервера - может вам не надо сервер?
<tenshigo> даже  такой пункт есть -_-
<artus> skai, смени граф оболочку на gnome/kde
<LogOut> я не спрашиваю как ее поставить, я спрашиваю как отключить!
<sharikoff> skai: надо цитаты добавить
<sharikoff> выдающиеся
<artus> LogOut, выпили гдм ) и будеш ручками запускать)
<skai> sharikoff: куды?
<artus> на вику)
<artus> да в принципе все бы туда перенести)
<LogOut> так нафига такие сложности? если все стоит, надо только правильно отрубить концы чтобы не запускались иксы
<skai> залазам на убунтологию и тырим у оффоффофффа его коллекцию?
<tenshigo> тьфу ты. ты их сам себе создал.
<skai> sharikoff: а еще на айбаш и ищем цитаты от инки, которые туда выкладывали?
<artus> skai, а у него уже колекция? сцылку дай )
<LogOut> тьху, ну нужны они мне (иксы), просто не нужны они в автозагрузке
<skai> [17:17:30] <inkvizitor68sl> Однажды вы включили компьютер и запустили браузер. В следующий момент вас атаковали всплывающие баннеры непристойного содержания, которые не закрываются. Ваша реакция?
<skai> [17:17:42] <artus> проснутцо )
<skai> [17:17:43] <inkvizitor68sl> надо добавить ответ: проснуться
<tenshigo> удали gdm же сказали уже
<skai> newbie | vsem privet! Kakaya kodirovka doljna byt?
<skai> newbie | Viju odni koziabliki
<skai> newbie | Pojdu iskat drugoy klient, eto ne hochet
<skai> strannik | ютф8
<LogOut> грохнуть gdm,
<skai> inkvizitor68sl | "ютф8" отвечать на "Viju odni koziabliki" - верх солидарности к убогим!
<skai> sharikoff: пойдет?
<tenshigo> угу. будеш startx когда нужно вводить
<sharikoff> skai: мож отдельный двиг для этого...
<LogOut> это знаю ))
<skai> http://ibash.org.ru/quote.php?id=13795
<skai> sharikoff: типо лорквотеса?
<sharikoff> угу
<tenshigo> LogOut а для сервера есть более подходящие дистрибутивы если то.
<tenshigo> LogOut убунта славиться именно десктопом, а не сервером. какой нибудь центос или дебиан был бы не хуже. но выбор за тобой ясен перец.
<tenshigo> хотя уже модно на netbsd сидеть.
<skai> tenshigo: скажи это нашему форуму
<tenshigo> skai: на чем стоит?
<sharikoff> skai:  форум -это положение обязывает
<LogOut> ф курсах, думал дебиан воткнуть или центос, но решил на бунте попробовать
<artus> ога, всеравно в чем не разбиратцо)
<skai> tenshigo: на убунту сервер 10.04
<tenshigo> жесть.
<sharikoff> а то буит вот так http://itmages.ru/image/view/87390/eb3036d3
<skai> sharikoff: но ведь работает жеж
<skai> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/5UWBR а так же http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sharikoff> LogOut: а для чего сервер будет?
<sharikoff> или есть
<tenshigo> skai: зачем столько линков.
<artus> sharikoff, для гнома )
<skai> artus: полез проверять ссылку через хром?
<skai> tenshigo: первая - наша., остальные для порядка
<skai> sharikoff: а прикрутить скин и вики нашей убунту.рушной?
<sharikoff> skai:  ds,bhfq
<sharikoff> выбирай
<sharikoff> прикручу
<skai> sharikoff: смисли дать тебе ссыль на скин?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> ща
<skai> ну чуть позже,чем сейчас:)
<skai> так.кто посоветует годную серую гтк тему?
<skai> artus: о
<skai> artus: ты
<artus> я
<skai> artus: вот ты то мне и подскажешь:)
<artus> O_o
<skai> artus: ты ж дедбиф юзаешь:)
<artus> эм... щас нет) щас mpd )
<artus> но он у меня есть)
<skai> цволотш
<skai> мне плагин для вичата, чтоб дедбиф науплеинг постить
<skai> как в weempd
<artus> а, есть такой )
<artus> skai, http://paste.ubuntu.com/555337/
<skai> python: error in function "ddbinfo"
<artus> бывает)
<skai> чем победить?
<artus> эм, а /ddbi не работатеь?
<artus> skai, это дарк писал, понятия не имею )
<skai> его и пробовал
<skai> ff
<skai> gsdgs
<skai> ??????????
<skai> ??????
<HellTommy> Всем хай!
<skai> у мну в системе даж ru_RU.UTF-8 нема
<artus> O_o
<HellTommy> Аааа, и у меня проблемы с локалями :)
<HellTommy> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<HellTommy> ни у кого в вайне с кодировкой проблем не было?
<skai> HellTommy:
<skai> HellTommy: не
<HellTommy> а то у меня в вендовое приложение копипастить с браузера не хочет :(
<|rapidsp|> бывает
<HellTommy> а когда локаль выбираю ту, что нужно
<HellTommy> err:clipboard:X11DRV_CLIPBOARD_RenderFormat Failed to cache clipboard data owned by another process. Format=000d
<|rapidsp|> какнибудь в следующий раз скопипастит - сто пудов
<HellTommy> ну у меня либо такая ошибка
<HellTommy> либо копипастит крякозябрами
<tenshigo> не юзай вайн.
<artus> а ты не копипасти) и ошибок не будет) и вообще, более вразумительный ответ касательно корявости копипаста тебе дадут на www.winehq.org
<tenshigo> лучше и гибче vm юзануть.
<HellTommy> вайн не юзать не получится
<HellTommy> я сестре линукс поставил
<HellTommy> а она работает с вендовыми приложениями
<artus> садист)
<tenshigo> virtualbox
 * artus сам так издеваетцо
<HellTommy> да нет) наоборот возврадил компьютер
<HellTommy> 1100 селерон
<HellTommy> на лубунте бегает отлично
<tenshigo> бедная сестра...
<teem> привет всем
<HellTommy> чего бедня? на ХР еле двигался он, сейчас шустро бегает
<tenshigo> ты зачем линукс девушке поставил раз все что ей необходимо виндузовое? или это теперь модно так.
<HellTommy> дык, ей самой понравилось-компьютер теперь шустро работает. а из вендового ей мс офис только нужен
<HellTommy> на Ооо работает не захотела
<tenshigo> хех. с линуксом подружилась, а с  Ооо не хочет... превереда...
<tenshigo> HellTommy: если серьезно, virtualbox
<tenshigo> и забудь такое страшное слово как wine
<HellTommy> да комп не потянет
<HellTommy> мне вот только этот копипаст осталось сделать и все, рабочий комп
<tenshigo> блин. цирик же... чем смотрю...
<artus> HellTommy, добавь вендовые шрифты в вайн )
<artus> хотя всеравно не поможет )
<HellTommy> artus, это добавил, отображаются они нормально.
<tenshigo> ООО!
<tenshigo> -_-
<HellTommy> err:clipboard:X11DRV_CLIPBOARD_RenderFormat Failed to cache clipboard data owned by another process. Format=000 вот такая ошибка при попытке скопировать
<LogOut> дорогие друзя, вернемся к нашим дровам, гном я успешно уронил, потом снес. Пойдем другим путем какие иксы лычше взять и которые сразу будут отучены от автозагрузки? \
<LogOut> Думал ипользовать типа такого x-windows-system-core xterm gdm icewm menu synaptic но блин убого выглядит...
<tenshigo> ошибка кеширования бла бла принадлежащие другому процессу...
<tenshigo> сама ошибка ну ровным счетом не информативна.
<HellTommy> ну вот...это я запускаю с указанием локали
<artus> LogOut, http://itmages.ru/image/view/106335/912dadc5  коробку юзай )
<HellTommy> LC_ALL=uk_UA.CP1251 notepad вот так
<HellTommy> допустим
<HellTommy> а с утф-8 крякозябры
<artus> логично)
<tenshigo> -_-
<tenshigo> боюсь спросить версию офиса...
<HellTommy> 2003
<LogOut> и нахрена мне такие окна на сервере, я гном попилил как мне надо, а тут абзац =) мне всего то надо отучить окна от автозагрузки!
<tenshigo> в общем так. врядли кто тебе поможет. разве что ты сам методом проб и ошибок исправишь.
<tenshigo> LogOut: ты бы уже давно цент поднял.
<HellTommy> жаль :( вчера весь вечер мучался
<skai> HellTommy: ниче, что LC_ALL=ru_UA.UTF-8 надо?
<tenshigo> LogOut: ну как тебе такие забавы... угробил кучу времени, а чего достиг?....
<LogOut> да не, дело принцЫпа... ну кто нить отучивал gnome-desktop от автозагрузки? поделитесь опытом!
<tenshigo> из сервисов удали.
<artus> блин, ты издеваеся? тебе же сказали , выпили gdm из автозагрузки
<LogOut> да блин удалил, все почистил, а он сабака все равно грузится!
<artus> или вобще выпили его
<LogOut> вот и чудеса...
<tenshigo> :)
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<tenshigo> ну здарова
<tenshigo> что сломал?
<Offoffoff> LogOut: сейчас научу плохому
<artus> LogOut, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=77125.0 минута поиска, запрос проще не бывает http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&source=hp&biw=1249&bih=728&q=ubuntu+%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%BA%D0%BB%D1%8E%D1%87%D0%B8%D1%82%D1%8C+gdm&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<HellTommy> skai, с такой командой крякозябры копипастит
<Daxx> Всем привет
<Offoffoff> LogOut: sudo apt-get purge libgtk2.0-common
<Offoffoff> LogOut: и ты избавишься от GNOME
<Offoffoff> LogOut: но потом не проси его восстановить ^____^
<tenshigo> Offoffoff: ему просто нужно гдм из сервисов убрать и все. ему нужен гном но по требованию.
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: ааа
<tenshigo> только артус был прав, опенбокс, но не как не гнум.
<tenshigo> сервер да с гнумом. позор на всю жизнь.
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: ффффууу... сервер?
<tenshigo> ага
<Offoffoff> LogOut: сервер с иксами - не сервер
<skai> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0118/h_1295341037_941e10e91e.png
<skai> вот вам концепт
<Offoffoff> LogOut: а грязная поделка
<Offoffoff> LogOut: не гневи Ubuntu
<LogOut> ой да ладно, залашили, опозорили блин =)
<Offoffoff> LogOut: удали зло иксы с сервера
<artus> skai, во, я знаю, ты мен янаучиш луа коньки прикручивать)
<tenshigo> Offoffoff: ты еще не осознал... он взял серверный 10.04 и прукрутил к ним гном.
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: Убейте его кто-нибудь!
<tenshigo> -_-
<Offoffoff> LogOut: нельзя такое делать.
<Offoffoff> LogOut: ты же будешь гореть в аду.
<artus> skai, да и вообще менюшечку ....
<LogOut> а че можно? Поставить Вынь 2008?
<uvvtu_> всем привет
<skai> artus: теж не нравилась моя менюшечка?:)тыж сказал, что иконки - блажь:)
<Offoffoff> LogOut: не ставить GNOME
<uvvtu_> Offoffoff, так и не смог победить NM
<uvvtu_> ставит он сам мак всетаки
<LogOut> дык никто и не ставит...
<LogOut>  в автозагрузку =)
<uvvtu_> хотя и прописал там все
<skai> sharikoff: ты тут?
<sharikoff> да
<Offoffoff> uvvtu_: его надо тушить, прежде чем баловаться с сетями
<skai> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ru-web/ubuntu-ru-portal/dokuwiki-theme ня
<skai> sharikoff: лепи
<uvvtu_> пошел тушить его
<tenshigo> LogOut: опенбокс максимум ии минимум, ведь правда глупо. сколько винду хаяли за то что нельзя без графики загрузить систему. лишние ресурсы не бывают. а гном похлеще aero жрет
<sharikoff> skai: де скачать то?
<skai> Offoffoff: http://thelinux.ru/doku.php/offoffoff
<Offoffoff> skai: ага
<skai> sharikoff: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ru-web/ubuntu-ru-portal/dokuwiki-theme/files/head:/ubuntu-ru/ тут наверное
<skai> кнопка вьё бранч контент
<XuMuK> ку
<XuMuK> к каго нить ася пашет?
<Offoffoff> skai: я наравне с ubuntuhelp
<artus> XuMuK, в транспорте) замечательно пашет)
<Offoffoff> XuMuK: она не нужна... и не существует же ж
<skai> XuMuK: транспорт наше всьё
<XuMuK> artus: епта, опять 27...
<XuMuK> вы ето расскажите моим знакомым, которые о жабе и слышать не хотят ничо(...
<tenshigo> ребят а что за rpath?
<artus> XuMuK, а ты тут причем ?
<skai> найдите мне дарка
<artus> XuMuK, чем тя транспот не устраиваеть ?
<artus> skai, а он дрыхнет
<XuMuK> artus: а куда мне им песать, если ася уже не тру, а на жабер им видите ли влом
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, пашет...
<skai> sharikoff: тока не забудь ченджесы:)или лучше bzr'ом себе закачать
<XuMuK> SergeyIT: че за клиент? пиджин?
<sharikoff> skai: емае
<artus> XuMuK, дык пиши им на асю, из жабира)
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, пиджин
<sharikoff> а какой нть вшивый tar.gz там есть?
<uvvtu_> блин не могу вырубить NM
<XuMuK> artus: да надо)
<XuMuK> SergeyIT: странненько)
<uvvtu_> sharikoff, здравия желаю
<sharikoff> без cvs всяких
<sharikoff> uvvtu_: q
<skai> sharikoff: сча.
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, и никогда проблем не было...
<artus> uvvtu_, sudo aptitude purge network-manager ) и вырубиш раз и навсегда )
<XuMuK> SergeyIT: а у меня, с покупки ее майлом, раза два в неделю слетает...
<skai> sharikoff: зайди в локо конфу
<uvvtu_> неа
<uvvtu_> такой подход нам не нужен
<uvvtu_> мне надо просто заменить мас у карточки - в консоле меняю - при запуске NM его на свой меняет
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, на 3 компах - без проблем
<bggooo> Кто нибудь смотрит minitube? Помогите плиз, устанавливал с getdeb, запустил пишет - не может открыть файл, в терминале валится вот это http://paste.ubuntu.com/555346/ Поставил из родных реп версию пониже - та же борода
<skai> bggooo: кеды?
<skai> bggooo: фонон поставь
<bggooo> гном, сейчас уже ставлю)
<bggooo> мде Уже установлена самая новая версия phonon-backend-gstreamer.
<bggooo> ааа
<skai> bggooo: и осиль уже для себя фф с ютюбом
<skai> bggooo: ну или тотем
<skai> но фф лучше
<uvvtu> кто нить менял мак адрес у wifi
<bggooo> фф?
<bggooo> огнелис?
<skai> uvvtu: ага.но нафига?
<skai> bggooo: файрфокс
<bggooo> дык у мну Crome и бед не знаю)
<uvvtu> skai, подсоединился к точке и сижу в инете.
<skai> bggooo: ну так открой для себя хром с ютюбом
<uvvtu> думаю и когда по подьезду будут ходить в вышемлять людей
<skai> uvvtu: ну и че те еще надо то?раз сидишь-нафига менять то?
<uvvtu> притом точка та не моя
<skai> uvvtu: боися вычислят?али зобанят?
<uvvtu> забанят ерунда  -  а вот вычислят это уже другое дело
<skai> uvvtu: iwconfig ifconfig macchanger
<skai> uvvtu: выбирай
<uvvtu> да в консоле все проще ifconfig wlan0 hw ether 00:00:00:00:00:A6
<uvvtu> но стоит только NM установить соединение  - так все становиться на родной мас
<bggooo> skai, ладно, твоя взяла) кстати тотем валит тоже самое)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: добре утро
<D4rkMist> Утро доброе всем!!
<D4rkMist> шарикову отдельное здрасти!!
<inkvizitor68sl> enhj
<inkvizitor68sl> утроэ
<inkvizitor68sl> только у меня
<inkvizitor68sl> это уже глубокий день)
<Offoffoff> Revenge of Titans - жооосткая вещь
<artus> а у меня оооч глубокий вечер )
<skai> Offoffoff: она ваще тру:)хотя я там по тупому бабки завалил:(надо переигрывать наверное
<skai> artus: ты еще из прошлого?
<HellTommy> а что это за игра О_о?
<artus> ога)
<artus> skai, надо быстренько поспать чтоб утро  наступило )
<skai> @kick artus приятных снов
<skai> пардоньте:)
<HellTommy> ух ты, посмтрел видос с игрой-круто
<artus> skai, ты прекращай
<skai> artus: а ты че это не извинился?:)забыл про пункт что делать,если вас кикнули?:)
<artus> @kick skai извини)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: http://thelinux.ru/doku.php/%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%B0 замечания, дополнения, реквесты будут?
<skai> artus: шалун
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, так правила же вроде давно написаны?
<inkvizitor68sl> itpaste на paste.pro замени
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну так их сколько не правили.надо уточнять:)
<skai> окей:)
<D4rkMist> скай правила норм
<skai> sharikoff: мож попросить у агафонова дать нам irc.ubuntu.ru доменыш?:)
<sharikoff> да ненадо
<skai> и сделать это официальным вики для ирк сети канала:)
<skai> кто найдет мне dark_mx?
<skai> @op
<skai> artus: а то шляпы посбивали тут пинками:)
<D4rkMist> что за дарк мс??
<Offoffoff> skai: ну где-от треццо в интернетах
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, он у нас на канале тусит
<inkvizitor68sl> редко, но бывает
<skai> вот и жду его.чтобы отругать
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<skai> а неча писать плагины для вичата, которые не робят
<Offoffoff> ну тогда он точно не придёт
<skai> ну он же не знает, что его ждет:)
<Offoffoff> теперь знает
<Offoffoff> канал пишется
<SergeyIT> skai, он ? http://www.opennet.ru/~Dark_MX
<skai> Offoffoff: и че?он прежде чем войти узнает, а не ждут ли его тут?:)
<Offoffoff> skai: я так делаю...
<skai> Offoffoff: вдруг бить будут?:)
<Offoffoff> неее
<Offoffoff> чтобы быть в курсе
<SergeyIT> Offoffoff, можешь не проверять - тебя всегда ждут ;)
<D4rkMist> уважаемые
<SergeyIT> челом бьешь?
<D4rkMist> ага
<SergeyIT> народ трапезничает...
<NoOova> всем приятного =)
<Xload> Где скачать флэш плеер??
<NoOova> !google ubuntu flash
<Lorgus> Xload, в синаптике есть
<D4rkMist> народ? а я в настройках указал кодировку 1251
<Lorgus> Xload, естьв установке прог
<D4rkMist> и все работает
<Lorgus> D4rkMist,  и че ?
<Xload> Lorgus спс щас поищу
<Lorgus> не за что
<Lorgus> все... пойду посплю пока обед
<D4rkMist>  а нужно вроде ютф 8
<SergeyIT> D4rkMist, нет 1251, есть cp1251
<D4rkMist> я в курсе  я сократил просто  смысл в другом
<D4rkMist> кто х-чатом пользуетс??? как отключит  системные сообщения,??
<Offoffoff> D4rkMist: поставить pidgin
<D4rkMist> ок есть такое
<D4rkMist> щас проверим
<D4rkMist> офоф скажи пожалуйста могу такой ник сделать на канале   -=DarkMist=-
<[DarkMist]> проверка связи
<D4rkMist> норм
<[DarkMist]> офоф спасибо
<zloy> здравия желаю
<Offoffoff> [DarkMist]: ну кавычки же ты сделал?
<Offoffoff> [DarkMist]: пробуй...
<[DarkMist]> да а вот тире и равно незахотело принять
<[DarkMist]> я пробывал
<[DarkMist]> офоф я воттакое хотел выключить:  zloy [~v@74-79-132-95.pool.ukrtel.net] вошёл в комнату.
<[DarkMist]> и тут тоже есть(((
<[DarkMist]> злой привет
<[DarkMist]> злой ты тут??? ты из какого города???
<NoOova> злой розбанен??? =)))))))))))
<Offoffoff> [DarkMist]: плагин есть в pidgin
<Offoffoff> [DarkMist]: полистай плагины...
<NoOova> или в нике сменил 0 на о и норм?
<Offoffoff> [DarkMist]: у меня технические тексты не показываются. Только речь.
<[DarkMist]> спасиб
<Offoffoff> ну разбанен и чо?
<Offoffoff> чего сразу панику поднимать.
<Offoffoff> Он верует в Ubuntu. Вот и пришёл.
<zloy> тут
<NoOova> меня дак тогда 2 недели не разбанвивали хотя я тоже верую
<[DarkMist]> zloy  ты не харьков лучайно??
<zloy> нет )
<zloy> я из столицы
<[DarkMist]> кто испльзует сеть i2p ??
<NoOova> что это?
<[DarkMist]>  сеть типа тора
<NoOova> что это? )
<NoOova> типа хамачи?
<[DarkMist]> TOR I2P
<zloy> tor
<zloy> это разве сеть?
<zloy> таки да
<[DarkMist]> нова за хамачи спасибо
<[DarkMist]>   причем большое
<skai> NoOova: не:)он просто зарегал нового юзернейма
<[DarkMist]> по роду своей деятельностиприходится шифроваться в сети вот и использую всякого рода инструменты
<[DarkMist]> неважно спасибо тому кто сидит за ником нова!!
<NoOova> ))))) ураааа мне сказали спасибо
<inkvizitor68sl> [v
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> тор ?
<inkvizitor68sl> ужас какой
<[DarkMist]> зато надежно и айпи непалит
<[DarkMist]>  ася толькочерез тор
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: аще не говори.мне прокси свичера хватает для хрома(ласт.фм ради) и все
<[DarkMist]> зачем радио через проксю слушать?
<skai> [DarkMist]: потому, как нет у мну пайпалыча, чтобы им за подписку платить
<inkvizitor68sl> [DarkMist], нуну
<inkvizitor68sl> не палит
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё и асю через тор!!!!!!
<yandaxx> Всем привет
<inkvizitor68sl> омайгад))
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: не лезь к убогим:)им может страх черных ветралетов и анальных зондов спать не дает:)
<zloy> inkvizitor68sl, чего ужас?
<[DarkMist]> ниговори..
<inkvizitor68sl> zloy, ну учитывая, что асечка не работает через ssl последние пару месяцев
<[DarkMist]> инквизитор понятно что  впн-а нет круче..
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: о.а я знаю, как написать твиттер клиент на bash
<NoOova> ага тут ктото вчера давал пптп халявный
<NoOova> только хз насчколько он прослушиваемый был
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, каг?
<[DarkMist]> нет это был прикол
<skai> вернее авторизатор любого клиента
<zloy> inkvizitor68sl, и что?
<skai> чтобы те, которые оатх не поддерживают могли работать
<zloy> inkvizitor68sl, при чем тут тор?
<[DarkMist]> я просил у шарикофа а  он написал  непонятно чо..
<inkvizitor68sl> zloy, при том, что +3 рыла, через которых летит траф
<[DarkMist]> инквизитор хорошо!! что вы используете??
<zloy> inkvizitor68sl, я тебя не понимаю
<[DarkMist]> интересно узнать..
<NoOova> можно юзать VDS + Openvpn
<NoOova> самое тру решение
<NoOova> 50$ в мес
<NoOova> зато возможности...
<[DarkMist]> ух ничожсе.. а бабулки где брать на такое счастье??
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova, лол шТо?
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova, тебе vdsку за 550 р или за 300 дать) ?
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl: VDS + OpenVPN
<NoOova> я хз я не брил ниразу мне давали))))
<NoOova> я финансовыми вопросами не занимаюсь сразу шел или интерфейс какой вижу
<NoOova> )))))))))
<[DarkMist]> инквизитор кинь линк на вдс за 300 рябчиокв
<inkvizitor68sl> гы
<NoOova> NoOova ( 14:26:28 ): я хз я не брил ниразу мне давали))))
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: и мне заодно))
<inkvizitor68sl> [DarkMist], линк == приват
<NoOova> жесть....
<inkvizitor68sl> мой
<XuMuK> он 300 руб стоит чтоль?
<XuMuK> о)О
<zloy> как в убунте собирается ядро?
<NoOova> как девушка
<[DarkMist]> ))
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, в вашем случае не стоит )
<zloy> иходников же мало?
<zloy> там надо еще какие-то приблуды инсталлить?
<[DarkMist]> мне тоже про ядро интересно будет узнать
<NoOova> я там SELinux не поднял когда пересобирал (((
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: ааа, там поменьше, понел))...
<NoOova> kernel.ubuntu.org не там маны?
<zloy> NoOova, нахера тебе selinux?
<SergeyIT> zloy, там все есть
<zloy> SergeyIT, где там?
<NoOova> zloy: хз оно ругалось что селинукс не работает
<NoOova> так то я хз чем он повышает защиту системы
<zloy> NoOova, я не спрашиваю как оно ругалось, а спросил зачем тебе selinux?
<zloy> NoOova, ну если хз, то зачем юзаешь?
<NoOova> а его разве нету в убунтовом ядре?
<NoOova> вроде как есть
<zloy> мне все равно
<zloy> я не юзаю убунту :D
<NoOova> ты че такой деркий то иди потрахайся
<SergeyIT> zloy, там - это где ты собирать хочешь
<NoOova> в прошлый раз бычил сидел щас опять чёто ненравится
<zloy> SergeyIT, у меня только исходники
<zloy> SergeyIT, где там?
<SergeyIT> zloy, там - это где ты собирать хочешь
<zloy> в /usr/src?
<zloy> SergeyIT, та ничего кроме распакованных исходников нет )
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, там дело в том, что полведра - не есть гуд_
<inkvizitor68sl> )
<XuMuK> эээ
<[DarkMist]> псилоцыба ушла!!
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, пол ядра
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что сугубо в теории VDSка может падать в sleep на секунду)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ок, на полсекунды
<inkvizitor68sl> в полный sleep
<zloy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcDshWmhF4A&feature=player_embedded охуенно
<skai> @mode +q zloy
<skai> ничему не учатся
<skrishi> всем привет
<[DarkMist]> zloy видео жесть!!!!!
<[DarkMist]> комьютер издерева!!!!
 * skai знаете, что такое spa-geTTY? это не очередное испонское извращение над geTTY, а еда:)
<Ghostface> здраствуйте. вопрос к пользователям VirtualBox'a.После установки доп. ОС в боксе нужна не неё устанавливать все драйвера как на обычную ОС?
<inkvizitor68sl> Ghostface, ну бери и смотри - нужно или нет)
<inkvizitor68sl> гостевые утилиты поставь
<[DarkMist]> если невстали по умолчанию то ставь конечно
<Ghostface> inkvizitor68sl: обязательно поставлю, только нужна узнать что с драйверами. чтобы решить какую именно ОС поставить. чистую или готовою с дровами...
<inkvizitor68sl> Ghostface, чистую ставь.
<inkvizitor68sl> и не ставь никогда сборки.
<Ghostface> при покупке компютера небыло дисков с драйверами. каждый драйвер не сильно хочетса искать...
<logos>  Ghostface: http://alldrivers.ucoz.com/load/14-1-0-106
<[DarkMist]> чтож за железо такое что в виртулке невидно?
<skai> @voice logos
<[DarkMist]> скай за что голос дают??
<Ghostface> logos: спасибо
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell [DarkMist] about rules
<ubuntuhelp> [DarkMist], please see my private message
<Ghostface> inkvizitor68sl: что скажеш по поводу ссылки?
<inkvizitor68sl> какой?
<Ghostface> ogos 11:59
<Ghostface> Ghostface: http://alldrivers.ucoz.com/load/14-1-0-106	
<inkvizitor68sl> да машу вать
<|rapidsp|> ))
<inkvizitor68sl> дополнения гостевой ос == драйвера в том числе.
<Ghostface> inkvizitor68sl: хехе) спасибо)
<inkvizitor68sl> и не качайте вы всякую ересь
<Ghostface> inkvizitor68sl: спасибо за совет
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: дык потому и спамера зажал:)
<inkvizitor68sl> тем более с левых сайтов
<Ghostface> кстати народ. как зделать чтобы потом не запускался сразу виртуал бокс? а то после установки ВБ и доп. ОС на ней. При перезагрузке компа запускалась черная консоль а не основная ubuntu
<karlozzz> Добрый день, ребята, подскажите, в xubuntu (xfce) нет бага, как в gnome, когда невозможно использовать комбинацию горячих клавиш, если она содержит комбинацию переключени языка?
<Lorgus> все.. поспали... обед закончился... дальше пахать... эххх
<[DarkMist]> ))
<karlozzz> up
<[DarkMist]> крлос?? что вас заставило поставить хфсе???
<Ghostface> inkvizitor68sl: сможеш ответить на мой вопрос?
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<[DarkMist]> почему не кеда на крайняк??
<inkvizitor68sl> а я его не понял
<inkvizitor68sl> зачем спрашивать про несвязанные между собой вещи
<Ghostface> ну у меня вчера такое было. пришлось убунту заного ставить
<inkvizitor68sl> эм
<inkvizitor68sl> какая связь то) ?
<karlozzz> Дак мне вообще бер разницы, гном не нравится тем, что горячие клавиши блокирует в нетбинсе, а переучивать раскладку нехочется, а xfce вроде полегче будет, или kde посоветуете?
<Ghostface> установил VB,установил на него Windows. перезапустил Компютер. Вместо Ubuntu запускалась какаято Консоль
 * skai переключая расскладку по капсу и спокойно юзая его в других сочетаниях клавишб смотрит на karlozzz как на karlozzz
<inkvizitor68sl> Ghostface, ересь.
<karlozzz> Ну некогда мне привыкать, работать работать и работать)
<inkvizitor68sl> Ghostface, чем тебе консоль - не убунту?
<karlozzz> Вообще какие плюсы kde над xfce, какие минусы?
<karlozzz> как с переключением раскладки то?)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: менять годный гном, только изза того, что он не осилил горячие клавиши - это сурово
<Ghostface> перегрузил компютер и спустя несколько секунд черный екран с какимито там словами про virtual box , точно не помню что там писало, но сама ubuntu так и не запустилась
<inkvizitor68sl> Ghostface, запустилась.
<Ghostface> тогда как закрыть этот черный екран и вернуть нормальный вид)
<karlozzz> Ну не сталкивался я с другими, а что еще от оконного менеджера надо? Чтобы все работало, пох красиво, не красиво)))
<skai> Ghostface: прочесть что он пишет и сделать какие то действия
<Ghostface> нехочу перегружатса т.к. потом несмогу сюда больше зайти и с вами пообщатса)
<Ghostface> так что нужны предложения
<skai> Ghostface: значит бери газету.там в разделе объявлений ищещь всяких экстрасенсов.и спрашиваешь у них
<Ghostface> skai: тебя ктото чтото спрашивал? я в твоих тупых ответах не нуждаюсь. не умееш нормально помочь - не помогай вопше !
<skai> @voice
<skai> @voice Ghostface
<skai> @devoice
<skai> Ghostface: тебе тут каждый ответит, что мой совет - единственный, что поможет тебе.
<Ghostface> ты откуда знает что каждый ответит?
<|rapidsp|> не каждый... я так ваще не понял в чем проблема...
<Ghostface> ну и я о том же
<|rapidsp|> так об экстрасенсах же уже сказали
<skai> Ghostface: а ты спроси у людей, что они тебе могут посоветовать на "черный екран с какимито там словами про virtual box"
<Ghostface> |rapidsp|: проблема такая. поставил Virtualbox,поставил доп. ОС на него.Перегрузил компютер,появляетса черный екран вместо робочего стола ubuntu. есть идеи?
<skai> |rapidsp|: учти.ему там еще чтото пишет, но что - он рассказывать ен хочет.просит помочь так.
<Ghostface> skai: как я тебе потом роскажу что пишет если больше не смогу запустить компютер? че ты тупиш то...
<|rapidsp|> skai: ну это то как раз понятно :)
<skai> |rapidsp|: ага:)вот только почему то он от нас требует экстрасенсорных способностей и совсем не умеет понимать намеков
<skai> Ghostface: ты слышал про такое изобретение, как livecd?
<Ghostface> да
<skai> Ghostface: или я понял.ты не сможешь запустить, потому что мама скалкой по голове стукнет?
<Ghostface> еше 1 слово про мою маму...
<skai> может у тебя на кнопку power выведено 220 вольт?
<skai> Ghostface: что?начнешь буянить?твое право.
<Ghostface> !report skai
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='report skai'
<Ghostface> ты поосторожнее. а то договоришся
<skai> мощно.я аж проникся
<skai> Ghostface: до чего?вычислишь мой адрес по ip?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: тут?
<skai> @seen [Raiden]
<ubuntuhelp> [Raiden] was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 1 week, 1 day, 11 hours, 8 minutes, and 10 seconds ago: <[Raiden]> больше не подскажу, мне гуи хватает
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<dmay> skai: морду TCP-пакетами набъет ))
<skai> dmay: ох тыж ееееежиньки:))
<skai> dmay: тя когда помиловали?
<dmay> skai: да я хз )
<dmay> нашёл в загашнике квасель, запустил, а оно тута работает
<skai> dmay: магия:)
<dmay> да не, скорее всего тупо бан-лист опять переполнили :D
<skai> dmay: скорее всего:)бот тебя не разбанивал, если верить моим логам.хотя мож ктото и помиловал:)
<|rapidsp|> ключевое слово "квасель" ))
<skai> |rapidsp|: не.
<skai> (~dmay@92.255.206.239)
<skai> |rapidsp|: ка вишь квасель нее при чем
<|rapidsp|> а то банили же по ирк-клиенту )))
<skai> |rapidsp|: банили по юзернейму
<dmay> по иденту, ага
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: ну всё, я переехал) счет там готов?)
<skai> dmay: ну ты смотри:)тут суровые опы:)побанят снова:)
<dmay> skai: ^___^'
<yandaxx> LibreOffice реально быстрее Ooo?
<Aselicon> Привет
<dmay> вбросил и убёг )
<dmay> Aselicon: что сломал?
<Aselicon> Нет все в порядке=)
<dmay> Aselicon: а чего пришёл?
<Aselicon> Артус - ты уже ОП?
<Aselicon> Соскучился
<dmay> yandaxx: LibreOffice это почти дословно ООо. С чего он быстрее должен быть?
<yandaxx> Говорят быстрее запускается. Или там прелоад?
<Aselicon> Лично я заметил только что в LibreOffice  нет надписи - ОРАКЛ
<Aselicon> А так идентичны полностью
<Aselicon> У когонибудь тут есть точка доступа - dlink dwa-125?
<SergeyIT> dmay, чего сломал?
<SergeyIT> dmay, бан?
<dmay> SergeyIT: application server на домуя народу @_@
<dmay> SergeyIT: тихо, у нас тут паникапаникапаника
<SergeyIT> dmay, здесь опы страшные, не забалуешь (
<holyMod> ДОбрый вечер всем! ребят, кто может уделить мне полчаса времени, и помоч с настройкой сети между убунтой и вин 7
<SergeyIT> dmay, они, когда междусобойчики устраивают, лишних кикают
<Ghostface> какой torrent клиент посоветуете?
<SergeyIT> трансмишн
<Ghostface> SergeyIT: а что можете сказать про rTorrent?
<SergeyIT> ничего
<holyMod> сергей, вы заняты?
<SergeyIT> занят
<SergeyIT> holyMod, ставишь роутер и втыкаешь разъемы - всё
<holyMod> нету у меня роутера!
<holyMod> у меня есть свич! на крайний случай, просто провод из компа в комп!
<holyMod> (хз как его правильно назвать :)
<xopek> Ghostface: flush
<xopek> rtorrent местами противен мне показался. да и гуй типа мюторрента привычней
<skai> делюженька - наше всьё
<xopek> делюг памяти много жрет
<xopek> неоправданно много
<skai> да ну?
<skai> наверное моей копии ктото забыл это сказать
<Ghostface> есть у кого мышь Microsoft IntelliMouse 1.1a? кто знает как задействовать 4ю и 5ю клавиши?
<uvvtu> Offoffoff, ты сдесь?
<Aselicon> яб поспал
<uvvtu> иха
<Aselicon> У когонить при просмотре видео в контакте, при переходе в полноэкранный режим возникают проблемы с этим переходом?
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<skai-falkorr> нет.не смотрю в контакте и нет проблем
<skai-falkorr> ютюб работает и ладно
<Aselicon> привет инквизитор
<Aselicon> а чем лечить?
<skai-falkorr> http://sharikoff.me/archives/120
<skai-falkorr> вот вам
<skai-falkorr> неучи:)
<inkvizitor68sl> Aselicon, не смотреть вконтакте
<inkvizitor68sl> а не
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня не тормозит
<Aselicon> а где фильмы тогда смотреть чтоб удоьно
<uvvtu> на лицензии
<uvvtu> в блюрее
<inkvizitor68sl> Aselicon, скачай жеж
<Aselicon> этош качаааать надо...ждаааать
<inkvizitor68sl> Aselicon, а VLC тебе на что?
<Aselicon> skai-falkorr: сПасибо помогло вроде
<Aselicon> inkvizitor68sl: а правда, начто он мне??
<inkvizitor68sl> а он недокачанное видео показывает
<Aselicon> хорошо ему
<|cub|> эээ... здравствуйте дети))
<Aselicon> Как сделал то что написано по ссылке, стало хорошо, только если развернуть а потом свернуть - черный экран, рефрэш помогает
<Aselicon> |cub|: здравствуй капитан
<|cub|> о, даже ники знакомые есть)))
<inkvizitor68sl> Aselicon, не рефреш
<inkvizitor68sl> Aselicon, поскролль страницу
<inkvizitor68sl> так, что бы плеер уполз
<Aselicon> inkvizitor68sl: вообще помогло))
<Aselicon> отлично теперь)
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати такая ересь только с контактовскимм плеером
<Aselicon> контакт он такой..
<Aselicon> а я кстати джек запустил8-)
<iMikeR> Всем привет
<iMikeR> Вопрос есть
<iMikeR> Есть живые?)
<Ghostface> как в virtualbox использовать другие жесткие диски?
<yandaxx> Ghostface: Привет. http://www.opennet.ru/tips/2508_virtualbox_disk.shtml
<Ghostface> yandaxx: спасибо, щас почитаем..
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всем привет
<yandaxx> [v-8]_jupiter: Привет
<[v-8]_jupiter> ЧТо лучше для построения графиков с уадленных машин munin или cacti. munin использовал но почемуто не со всех машин собирает
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: привет.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Посоветуй cacti vs munin
<iMikeR> SergeyIT: Чтобы не перезагружать систему по 5 раз на дню
<iMikeR> SergeyIT: Появилось минут 20 - сделал одно, покопался там, поправил
<Xload> Скажите есть ли в юбунту автозагрузка программ??
<iMikeR> Видщетом, вроде
<SergeyIT> iMikeR, мне этого не понять - что за 20 минут можно сделать (
<yandaxx> Xload: Конечно есть
<Xload> подскажите а есть ли сайт с программами играми под юбунту?
<Xload> yandaxx а как её настроить?
<iMikeR> SergeyIT: Ну я к примеру, в ограниченных временных рамках по сути, чтобы работать можно было
<SergeyIT> Xload, меню startup applications
<yandaxx> Система-Параметры-Запускаемые приложения
<Xload> yandaxx спс
<yandaxx> да не за что
<Xload> yandaxx а где найти установленную прогу?
<iMikeR> Реторический вопрос) За сколько бы вы перенесли все необходимое вам с Линукса в Мак, например, или наоборот?
<SergeyIT> iMikeR, это что же за работа такая?
<yandaxx> Xload: Какую?
<Xload> yandaxx например скайп
<SergeyIT> iMikeR, а когда сдавать?
<iMikeR> SergeyIT: Это для себя задача больше, на все рук не хватает просто, а перейти хочется :)
<yandaxx> Xload: А зачем тебе ее искать?
<Xload> yandaxx ответь в личке
<Aselicon> а кто что вместо скайпа использует?
<iMikeR> А смысл?
<gerard1> И чем скайп плох?
<SergeyIT> Aselicon, и скайп не использую...
<Aselicon> треск когда мышь шевелишь и отсутствие обновлений
<masashama> Добрый вечер! У меня вопрос. Как сделать так, что бы при загрузке ОС жесткие диски формата NTFS автоматически монтировались?
<iMikeR> Обновлять драйверы или прошивку биос
<iMikeR> Aselicon: у тебя скорее в этом проблема + обновления уже 5.1
<SergeyIT> masashama, монтировать в fstab
<|rapidsp|> masashama: ищи "ntfs+fstab"
<masashama> ясно спасибо
<Aselicon> пожалуйста
<iMikeR> Ну так что скажете по виртуалбокс и убунту?
<Aselicon> читай на убунтологии. там есть статья
<SergeyIT>  iMikeR, ставь и пользуй
<iMikeR> SergeyIT: То есть реально так можно будет сделать? То есть в вирталбоксе соберу, а потом без него поставлю?
<SergeyIT> iMikeR, не баловался с *боксом, но если что - переставишь
<Aselicon> пробуй, потом расскажешь
<iMikeR> SergeyIT: Вопрос скорее технически/настроечный... По идеи, получиться должно. Поставлю чистый линукс, а потом в него перемещу home с бокса со всеми настройками и доставлю программы, чтобы эти настройки подхвачены были
<Aselicon> SergeyIT: =)
<SergeyIT> iMikeR, да вроде должно получиться...
<Aselicon> SergeyIT: Trollface =)
<iMikeR> Недавно убунту обновлял -- home отдельным разделом. Все остальные переформатировал, поставил все, а home привязал к новой системе, настройки, вроде, сохранились, кроме программ
<iMikeR> Без обзывательств) Все мы когда-то в колготках ходили
<SergeyIT> Aselicon, чего не нравиться?
<Aselicon> iMikeR: =)
<Aselicon> SergeyIT: Все отлично
<|rapidsp|> чет все так загадошно друг другу улыбаюца :)
<gerard1> кто нибуть доту играет?
<Aselicon> gerard1: нет
<gerard1> Aselicon вообще никто?
<gerard1> :)
<Aselicon> gerard1: вообще вообще
<|rapidsp|> совсем
<gerard1> Aselicon я один такой мутант что ли? :)
<iMikeR> Все играют в консоль)
<Aselicon> Консоль - тру
<Aselicon> Я создам, подключайтесь)
<gerard1> iMikeR не, ну в консоль и я играю... но нет нет отвлекаюсь доткой))
<SergeyIT> gerard1, а что это такое?
<gerard1> SergeyIT дотка?
<Aselicon> gerard1: Воткааа
<SergeyIT> gerard1, да
<gerard1> SergeyIT одна из карт ВарКрафта... в жанре РПГ
<SergeyIT> gerard1, это для меня сложно (
<gerard1> SergeyIT :)
<Aselicon> Куда лучше приятно провести время в квейк3)
<iMikeR> КС под линуксом тоже есть)
<Aselicon> кс под вайном
<gerard1> Aselicon блин, приятней с девушкой... Но когда нет возможности провести время с девушкой, и голова тупит на консоль, выручает дотка...
 * SergeyIT еще жекомпри не освоил (
<iMikeR> Слышал, что перенесли, вроде... может ошибаюсь про кс
<Aselicon> gerard1: но мы не оговаривали степень приятности
<gerard1> Aselicon
<gerard1> AseliconКуда лучше приятно провести время в квейк3)
<Aselicon> iMikeR: ОЧЕНЬ сомневаюсь, я его полд вайном пускаю
<|rapidsp|> а почему кеды не сделают дефолтным ДЕ в убунту?
<SergeyIT> а я его не пускаю )
<SergeyIT> |rapidsp|, потому что кубунту есть
<Aselicon> |rapidsp|: поставь кубунту, там по дефолту
<masashama> такс с fstab разобралса спасибо, а теперь кто подскажет как мне узнать на каком разделе жесткого какой находиться я имею ввиду sda1 или sda2 или sda3 вот что мне прописывать
<|rapidsp|> ну кубунту - какбе полигон :)
<iMikeR> |rapidsp|: Дада- опередили
<gerard1> Aselicon а под вайном идёт норм? Прост я как то пробовал он запустился, но дико лагал, потом на форуме вычитал, что нужно в настройках вайна поиграться со звуком... запустил, нормально, но звука нэма! ((
<|rapidsp|> кубунту и так стоит
<gerard1> masashama поставь GParted
<SergeyIT> masashama, прописывай по UUID
<|rapidsp|> я к чему - гном умер, юнити - для калькуляторов... а на десктоп то?
<SergeyIT> !UUID | masashama
<ubuntuhelp> masashama: Чтобы увидеть список устройств/разделов и соответствующие им UUID, выполните в терминале команду « sudo blkid ». По поводу рациональности перехода на UUID в монтировании разделов см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<Aselicon> gerard1: отлично идет но звук иногда выбивает...
<masashama> пасибо огромное
<gerard1> Aselicon да, вот это косяк... я помню, было дело))
<iMikeR> Гном не умер, а превратился в бабочку )
<Aselicon> gerard1: выключаешь-включаешь и все снова нормально
<Aselicon> Мертвый гном
<gerard1> Aselicon ну блин... когда счёт идет на фраги, выключать то не хочется))
<nexusreglog> подскажите, что это и куда копать? dmrsg вываливает при большой нагрузке по сети
<nexusreglog> http://itpaste.ru/535320
<Aselicon> gerard1: тогда озирайся без звука) обычно вырубается при смене карты
<gerard1> Не, у мну вырубался прямо среди игры... после гранаты, или рестарта((
<Aselicon> gerard1: бывает
<Aselicon> gerard1: рецепт незнаю
<gerard1> рестартроудна имею ввиду
<gerard1> Aselicon который в самом начале... и это не айс((
<skai-falkorr> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/ubuntu-izing-kubuntu-ambiance-style/
<Aselicon> У меня ошибка открытия кэша (srcpkgcach.bin ) сверху висит красная такая, че делать?
<|rapidsp|> skai-falkorr: гггг
<skai-falkorr> |rapidsp|: пущай кедеводы побалуют
<|rapidsp|> ну ничего святого
<SergeyIT> Aselicon, поменять цвет, не?
<Ghostface> есть люди которые играют через virtualbox??
<Aselicon> SergeyIT: ну ошибкааа
<Aselicon> SergeyIT: эррор
<|rapidsp|> Ghostface: через вбокс ниче путевого запустить ни разу не смог
<Ghostface> SergeyIT: поставил ВБ,поставил ХР,поставил дополнения ВБ, траблы с графой,поставил в ВБ 128мб, графа лагает жестко. знаеш в чем причина?
<|rapidsp|> !wine
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq
<Ghostface> |rapidsp|: видел на форуме скрины роб.столов у многих игры стоят и рядом ярлык VB так что както они норм настраивают
<Ghostface> |rapidsp|: вайн пробывал, мне не подходит этот выбор
<|rapidsp|> имхо wine легче настроить
<Ghostface> |rapidsp|: настроить - да. но для моего дела он мне не подходит
<|rapidsp|> на вбоксе максимум - diablo в 2d
<skai-falkorr> |rapidsp|: мне посмотреть на тебя как свиборг?я спокойно играл в дьяблу в в директ 3д
<skai-falkorr> |rapidsp|: ааа.сорри.не так прочел
<masashama> всем спасибо смог смонтировать с первого раза!!! Сергею ай ти мего спасибо
<SergeyIT> Ghostface, откуда? Я же ВБ не юзал...
<|rapidsp|> Ghostface: ну если для дела, тада да канечн....
<SergeyIT> masashama, не за что, это азы. Дальше будет хуже )
<masashama> =)
<masashama> если что я всегда могу расчитывать на этот чат
<Aselicon> :-)
<Aselicon> У меня ошибка открытия кэша (srcpkgcach.bin ) сверху висит красная такая, че делать? ПОМОГИТЕ
<Ghostface> |rapidsp|: меня бы и wine вполне устроил. если бы не одно НО
<Ghostface> |rapidsp|: cs1.6 когданибудь играл?)
<Ghostface> |rapidsp|: там нужно 99фпс для стабильной игры. в виндоусе для этого дела нужно было в видео настройках отключать "вертикальный синхроимпульс" а как это зделать в убунту. понятия не имею...
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: чем бы дитя не тешилось:)
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> а чо еще делать то
<sharikoff> не прет меня эта тема
<Aselicon> Ghostface: Задротничаешь?
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: замени оранжевый на зеленый:)
<sharikoff> да ну..
<Ghostface> Aselicon: было дело, щас поменьше,хочетса на линукс перейти. но и пострелять не помешает иногда. только нужно решить проблему с ФПС
<Aselicon> Ghostface: я сам гоняю в кс иногда, сколько фпс - незнаю. все без напрягов
<|rapidsp|> Ghostface: ты приколист. как ты на госте сделаешь больше фпс чем на хосте )
<Ghostface> |rapidsp|: думал в ВБоксе поставлю драйвера и отключу там этот "ВЕРТИКАЛЬНЫЙ СИНХРОИМПУЛЬС" и будет щастье...
<artus> @kban Ghostface 86400 еще раз услышу про кс и фпс получиш перманентный бан!
<|rapidsp|> Ghostface: не будет
<|rapidsp|> ы
<Aselicon> мне не интересно почему нельзя обсуждать эту тему.. я не лезу и тихо себя веду.
<UNIm95> artus: так что вчера с с отображением было? когда я с тобой разговаривал?
<artus> UNIm95, да от тебя через букву доходило) вобщем жесть была)
<UNIm95> artus: странно. в настройках вроде UTF-8 указана была
<artus> а что за клиент такой был? )
<skai-falkorr> artus: ты осторожней:)гостфей он крутой:)он вычислит твой адрес по айпи:))
<UNIm95> artus: не можешь посоветовать что-нибудь под симбиан вместо миррги?
<artus> skai-falkorr, ога, и синхроимпульсом забодает
<Aselicon> artus: :-D
<skai-falkorr> artus: он тут уже пыжился, возмущаясь на меня:))
<artus> UNIm95, эм... попробуй талкнаут
<UNIm95> artus: talknaut ? или как правильно?
<artus> skai-falkorr, он уже получал неделю бана за свой синхроимпульс
<artus> угу, вроде так
<skai-falkorr> artus: ну я как то не обращал внимание:)мне было не интересно:)
<Aselicon> Круто! К моему удивлению Хром реально работает быстрее чем огненная лиса... Даже ява скрипт не глючит так сильно
<artus> гг
<UNIm95> artus:  нифига он ирк не держит
<Aselicon> ЗЫ в век 8и ядерных машин, у меня старенький селерон 2.3
<artus> UNIm95, эм... держит)
<skai-falkorr> в век 1000процессорных 64 ядерных ферм серверных у меня 1.3ггц ulv проц:)и знаете - я на нем даж hd фильмы смотрю
<UNIm95> artus Talkonaut может быть использован с сетями Jabber, Google Talk, ICQ, AIM,  MSN, и Yahoo как для чата, так и для совершения голосовых звонков через  Интернет (VoIP).
<UNIm95> artus это с оф сайта
<artus> а .. точно
<Aselicon> skai-falkorr: как это ты так
<artus> UNIm95, даж не знаю ) а миргри я еще даж не тестил) оказываетцо даже не стоит )
<Lolex> привет а кто нибудь смог на убунте и радеоне 7500 запустить квайк 3 ? и вообще 3д
<UNIm95> artus: хз может мне с версией не повезло
<artus> а пробдема в чем ?
<SergeyIT> Aselicon, не у одного тебя такой комп
<Lolex> саленький фпс
<Lolex> малелький
<Aselicon> Lolex: на жфорс 5200 запускал
<UNIm95> Lolex а со старым ксоргом?
<Lolex> я только поставил убунту,он как бы только новый
<masashama> снова я=), с помощью программы ubuntu tweak я изменил пусть стандартного каталога музыка на смонтированный мною том, но при открытии этого каталога все равно используеться стандартный путь! В чём загвоздка?
<Aselicon> UNIm95: в свое время были несколько клиентов мирки у меня. качал с dimonvideo
<UNIm95> Aselicon так не миРК а миРГ
<Aselicon> UNIm95: сорр, невнимателен
<UNIm95> Aselicon а мирку мобильную не нашёл. и кип тоже
<Lolex> как проверить работает opengl или нет. если glxgears показывает фпс около 60  ??
<Lolex> я весь день мудозаюсь но на форточки возвращаться не хочу))
<UNIm95> поэтому возникает вопрос каким образом можно портировать pidgin на symbian?
<UNIm95> Lolex какая убунта?
<Lolex> 10 10
<UNIm95> Lolex версия?
<UNIm95> Lolex ставь 6,06
<skai-falkorr> UNIm95: открой для себя транспорт с жабры на ирк
<Lolex> и что квака пойдет без тормозов ?
<UNIm95> skai-falkorr надо-бы
<Aselicon> UNIm95: на симбиане мэил агент пользую. поддержка мэил, аська, жабер, Гтолк, ливжорнал,
<AndreX> ку
<UNIm95> Aselicon нужен irc
<Aselicon> UNIm95: есть клиенты
<Aselicon> посмотри на dimonvideo
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, может 8.04, она еще поддерживается
<UNIm95>  SergeyIT так серверная 6,06 ещё 5 месяцев поддерживают
<skai-falkorr> http://www.tux-planet.fr/wallpapers/?pxs=96
<Aselicon> skai-falkorr: суперски
<Lolex> ublm95  а почему именно 6.06  ??  у меня ноут ibm t42 как работать будет ?
<UNIm95> Lolex там вроде ещё работает проприетарный ати драйвер
<SergeyIT> Lolex, а если для игр - ставь вин
<UNIm95> skai-falkorr: красиво
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, он и в 8.04 работает
<Aselicon> почему от гнома рисуют только лапку а не гнома?
<UNIm95> SergeyIT думал в 8,04 уже не работает
<UNIm95> Lolex: ну тогда можешь 8,04
<SergeyIT> Aselicon, окорочков захотелось? )
<Lolex> да ну форточки,глючат и тормоза. мне только квака из игр.     на мою видеокарточку я не нашел пропиретарный драйвер,radeon 7500 разве есть?
<UNIm95> Aselicon блин спасибо за сайт
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, причем envyNG его нормально ставит
<UNIm95> Aselicon у же 3 клиента нашёл
<Aselicon> UNIm95: обращайся поможем чем сможем;)
<UNIm95> SergeyIT ты это о чём?
<Aselicon> Lolex: врядли
<User814[web]> Всем привет. Может кто помочь с vsftpd конфигом?
<Aselicon> Lolex: вместо АТИ9600 пришлось поставить Жфорс 5200, именно изза отсутствия поддержки
<User814[web]> никак не могу разобраться, как настроить пользователей в vsftpd
<Lolex> да жесть.ну ведь в инете пишут что удалось запустить 3д и все такое,только не пишут как.   Ладно спасибо за помощ,посмотрю что за 6.06 и 8.04
<Aselicon> Lolex: экспериментируй
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, об установке проприетарных дров в 8.04
<UNIm95> SergeyIT я думал что в 8,04 уже проприетарные для таких видюх уже не работают. только открытые
<UNIm95> кстати кому нужен исходник симбиана обращайтесь. у меня зеркало по lgpl
<Aselicon> UNIm95: еслиб я шарил я бы обрадовался))
<UNIm95> Aselicon я копаю потихоньку
<Aselicon> UNIm95: успешно?
<UNIm95> Aselicon нет. сессия и работа.
<UNIm95> artus: забань меня часов на 18 что бы не чатился а учил
<artus>  UNIm95 точно ?
<Aselicon> UNIm95: симбиан приходит к логическому концу, они только изза россии в основном держатся... андроид впереди
<UNIm95> artus: на 18 часов точно
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user UNIm95 86400 сам просил
<artus> ))
<Aselicon> ппц)
<Aselicon> а я всеравно не буду учиться, у меня есть еще аська и гугл.. они точно не дадут...
<SergeyIT> UNIm95 - решительный человек )).
<skai-falkorr> кто хочет проявить решительность?:)
<holyMod> товарисчи! помогите! целый вечер форулы лопачу!
<holyMod> форумы
<Aselicon> мы отдали в жертву UNIm95, не трогай нас, о Одмин
<holyMod> все сто нашел попробовал! должен быть простой способ раздать инет из под убунты
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, может боту команду какую для автобана сделаете - типа sleep?
<artus> !nat | holyMod
<ubuntuhelp> holyMod: Примеры настройки iptables можно посмотреть тут: http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770 и тут: http://easylinux.ru/node/117
<artus> holyMod, и в следущий раз не ври что ты чтото лопатиш челыми вечерами
<artus> *ц
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: введи @sleep
<holyMod> artus хе, эту ссылку бы нашел, если знал бы что искать!
<artus> гг
<holyMod> нужен мануал от и до, как раздать этот чертов инет
<holyMod> нашел несколько, не получается(
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, шутишь? А за нарушение правил в баню?
<Aselicon> holyMod: этому дала... этому дала...
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: какого?
<himik> holyMod: здесь одними мануалами не обойтись
<artus> holyMod, sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward="1" и  iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE от рута, и всееее !!! че тут не получаетцо?
<holyMod> artus ща попробую ;)
<artus> holyMod, ты б хоть для приличия на форум зашол
<holyMod> мм... на какой?)
<artus> эм,.. на официальный)
<skai-falkorr> !forum > holyMod
<ubuntuhelp> holyMod, please see my private message
<User814[web]> У меня не оплучается натсроить пользователей в vsftpd, может кто-нибудт помочь?
<artus> User814[web], man vsftpd
<holyMod> да да да, на этом пару мануалов видел
<holyMod> выполнял
<artus> иии
<Aselicon> holyMod: конкретизируй, ЧТО конкретно не получается
<Aselicon> holyMod: Сколько можно.. тут не телепаты
<holyMod> ребят, извините, запарился с запросами в гугл просто) сейчас конкретезирую
<artus> holyMod, гугли по словам ubuntu + nat
<User814[web]> Запустил и вроде настроил конфиг, ф конфиге указал путь к файлу с имена локальных пользоваталей, которым омжно логинется на фтп, перезагрузил все. Конфиг ошибок не выдает, вроде все врено, но притом залогинется на север я не могу вообще 
<User814[web]> в конфиге*
<artus> на paste.pro конфиг
<Aselicon> ктонибудь ел конфет - Волшебник Тоффи??
<User814[web]> jlcdtnre rfree.&
<User814[web]> Подсветку какю?
<artus> User814[web], http://debian.pro/72 ну, делай как тут
<artus> *на
<artus> User814[web], можеш не выкладывать, делай как по ссылке я дал
<skai-falkorr> @voice Aselicon
<Aselicon> skai-falkorr: за что?
<NoOova> Народ пропало разрешение 1280 на 1024 нвидия проприентаршина чё делать?
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: ищи
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: позвони на него
<artus> не пользоват ьпроприетарщину и ставить дрова из реп
<NoOova> как
<Aselicon> NoOova: ребут сделай
<skai-falkorr> !q | NoOova
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<NoOova> щас
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: главный пункт "Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>."
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: если услышу, что оно само - забаню на неделю
<NoOova> skai-falkorr: Я включил компьютер загрузил бубунту, поумолчанию сейчас стоит 1024 на 768 драйверы 260.19.06 нвидиа. разрешение 1280 на 1024 пропало из выбора опций. куда копать?
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: "Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>."
<skai-falkorr> намеаю последний раз
<NoOova> да ничего я не делл максимум обновление системы было
<artus> skai-falkorr, там ему дкмс мог попортить кровушку)
<SergeyIT> NoOova, с этого и надо начинать ))
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: вооот.ничего не делал.только систему обновлял.
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: а сразу сказать, что обновление системы такое вызвало низя было?
<artus> а мог и не попрортить...
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: что обновлял?
<artus> NoOova, а что в ксорге у тебя?
<NoOova> я не уверен что это после обновления системы. в 10.04 есть ксорг.конф? я его не ншёл
<NoOova>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf нгету
<SergeyIT> NoOova, а ядро обновлялось?
<artus> хех, а вот был бы он у тебя, небыло бы проблем )
<NoOova> SergeyIT: блин. я могу только сказть какое ядро щс
<NoOova> ну нвидиа драйвер то работет
<NoOova> но моник почемуто определяетися как CRT
<NoOova> хотя у меня lsd
<artus> ну если лсд то все понятно )
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: залезь в гномовую утилиту монитора(проигнорировав невидиевую)и там настрой
<NoOova> он не даёт её открыть
<NoOova> открывает нвидиевую. щс ещё рз попробую
<SergeyIT> NoOova, а ты не смотришь что обновляешь?:-/
<artus> а в nvidia-settings вобще что есть?
<NoOova> SergeyIT: я уже давно н домашнем компе просто ок тыкаю. если там обновлени1 по 200 мегабайт раз в недделю
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: введи в терминал nvidia и нажми таб
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: скажешь какие варианты дал
<Aselicon> SergeyIT: я никогда не смотрю в деталях, че обновляю..
<artus> и да, как это у тя нет ксорга , если б ты nvidia-settings юзал ксорг был бы
<NoOova> nvidia-bug-report.sh  nvidia-settings       nvidia-xconfig
<NoOova> nvidia-detector       nvidia-smi
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: невидиеую он открывает, потому что говорит мол есть от драйвера.открыть?и ты говоришь что да
<skai-falkorr> nvidia-xconfig сделай
<hiddenman_> hi all
<SergeyIT> NoOova, не придумывай. У меня 10.04 на нескольких компах. На одном месяца полтора не обновлял - 84 Мб висит
<NoOova> мдяя)))))))))
<NoOova> щ н паст скину смешно дже
<hiddenman_> народ, а никто ekiga не использует? пытаюсь для 10.10 найди для неё кодеки h.264. нашлись только для karmic и те не ставятся :(
<NoOova> SergeyIT: ну мб набор пакетов рзный
<NoOova> у меня частенько бывло что раз и метров 200
<User814[web]> Ip4 сокет эррор. Вооще там конфиг под дебиан а у меня ubuntu
<NoOova> http://paste.org.ru/?qvaq14
<Aselicon> SergeyIT: нужно учитывать кол-во подключенных репов..
<NoOova> =) спс я в ребот
<NoOova> хотя лучше просто иксы перезагружу
<artus> User814[web], и что?
<artus> User814[web], ты хоть гдето в конфиге видеш упоминание о Ip4 ? я вупор не вижу, причем тут оно тогда?
<NoOova> Вооо)))
<NoOova> а ещё такой вопрос
<NoOova> как у меня без xorg.conf графика работала?
<artus> NoOova, коряво
<NoOova> не, нормально
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: про monitors.xml ты не слышал никогда да?
<NoOova> было 1280 на 1024 даж квака в файрфоксе работл
<NoOova> skai-falkorr: нет впервые слышу  что это?
<gerard1> NoOova он вроде бы был... но находился в другой директории
<artus> skai-falkorr, я тож впервые слушу ^_^
<holyMod> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=107798.0
<User814[web]> Не суть важно, косяк исправил, логин все равно не происходит
<skai-falkorr> artus: у тя невидии нема
<holyMod> все сделал как там
<holyMod> интернета нет(
<holyMod> пинг идет
<artus> skai-falkorr, угу, а 8600 уже не невидия)
<NoOova> помоему у skai-falkorr предвзятое ко мне отношение. если перетереть чтото есть давай в привате пообщ0емся
<holyMod> до компа в смысле
<skai-falkorr> ubuntuhelp: tell NoOova about pm
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova, please see my private message
<artus> holyMod, а на 8.8.8.8 идеть? а инет ты вообще как раздаеш? как получаеш его? на какой интерфейс он у тя приходит
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: и не беспокойся:)я ко всем предвзято отношусь:)
<holyMod> с какого компа пинговать? с убунты или нет?  интернет ко мне приходит через етх0
<holyMod> получаю по впн
<artus> эмм....
<holyMod> 8.8.8.8 пингуется там и там
<artus> так по впн или по eth0 ?
<artus> ибо впн это скорее ppp0
<Aselicon> skai-falkorr: А войсы за что даешь?
<artus> ну дык
<NoOova> skai-falkorr: хорошо, нет проблем.
<holyMod> сек
<artus> днсы пропиши
<artus> holyMod,
<holyMod> сек сек
<holyMod> ррр0
<skai-falkorr> Aselicon: за нарушение правил
<skai-falkorr> ubuntuhelp: tell Aselicon about rules
<ubuntuhelp> Aselicon, please see my private message
<holyMod> сейчас пытаюсь понять что за ip  у меня на етх0
<artus> логальный вестимо
<User814[web]> @artus: сервер запустил под тамошним конфигом - все ранво зайти на него не могу
<holyMod> локальный*?
<artus> User814[web], ну значит листай логи
<artus> holyMod, у тя сколько интерфесов то на машинке что раздаеть инет?
<holyMod> значит, нужно все переделать под ррр0? и будет счастье?
<holyMod> артус, право слово, не удобно чувствовать себя идиотом
<holyMod> интерфейс? 2 сетевухи...
<artus> holyMod, дык тыж говориш что 8.8.8.8 пинги идут , если идут то инет у тя есть
<artus> во, значить iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0  -j MASQUERADE
<artus> если ppp0 это у тя поднятый vpn
<holyMod> угу/ 'тj я e;е gонял
<User814[web]> @artus: В логе все как и было: неверный логин/пароль
<holyMod> да чnо с язsкjм тj/./
<skai-falkorr> @artus
<skai-falkorr> комманда артус не найдена:))
<artus> ыыы
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: http://www.dokuwiki.org/template
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: мне пока бифорт тема приглянулась:)
<Aselicon> skai-falkorr: А скажешь, за что я получил войс? это не запрещено, как я понимаю. (чтоб впредь такого не повторялось)
<holyMod> 4to делать я3ык сам быстро vtняtnся
<holyMod> меняетcя
<skai-falkorr> Aselicon: флуд.а сейчас идет обсуждение действий оператора
<Aselicon> holyMod: У тебя 10.10?
<holyMod> lf
<holyMod> lа
<Aselicon> skai-falkorr: прошу извинить меня
<artus> Aselicon, он конфеты не любит)
<Aselicon> holyMod: погугли, я встречал такую проблему гдето
<Aselicon> artus: =)
<holyMod> gоvоги погуukbть
<holyMod> сfvjму cложно
<holyMod> сfмjму
<holyMod> самому
<artus> аплет раскладки выруби)
<artus> это он )
<holyMod> чnо nакоt апплет&
<Aselicon> holyMod: дада
<Aselicon> artus: http://paste.pro/536755
<holyMod> вcе равно меняет
<Aselicon> artus: в общем я молчу =)
<artus> Aselicon, это типа в вигу добавить? )
<skai-falkorr> @voice holyMod
<holyMod> фу... вроде все)
<holyMod> артус, давай продолжим плз
<holyMod> про инет)
<speciallights> Привет
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: ты тут?
<sharikoff> да
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: ссыль посмотрел?
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> фуфло
<sharikoff> узкое слишком
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: все все?
<sharikoff> все плывет
<sharikoff> да
<artus> holyMod, дык я ж сказал что делать то )
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: ну ладно:)а в этой ссылки можно ен синими а зелеными сделать?
<sharikoff> я желтым сейчас сделал
<sharikoff> ну щас попробую зеленым
<skai-falkorr> ужасно желтый получился
<skai-falkorr> режет глаза
<skai-falkorr> лучше темно зеленый
<artus> sharikoff, сделай кооричневым)
<artus> или розовым с желтыми буковками)
<Aselicon> что вы там красите?
<sharikoff> artus: http://www.stm.dp.ua/web-design/color-html.php
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr: ^^
<sharikoff> какой?
<skai-falkorr> artus: с сердечками:)как страничка 13 школьницы на майспейсе
<artus> holyMod, вобщем смотри, в iptables интерфейс с интернетом надо указать , его и расшарит
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: я за даркгрин
<skai-falkorr> #006400
<artus> sharikoff, #FF00FF
<artus> sharikoff, и текст   #00EEEE
<skai-falkorr> artus: пожалей наши глаза
<Aselicon> красивые полосочки
<artus> holyMod, как успехи? )
<holyMod> жену спать уложил...
<holyMod> могу спокойно доделать
<artus> ))
<artus> skai-falkorr, DeepPink1 же )
<skai-falkorr> artus: извращенец
<skai-falkorr> holyMod: лучше ляжь с женой и долг отдай супружеский.полезней для брака будет
<holyMod> для брака как раз инет полезней) целый день прочила
<holyMod> просила*
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: золотой решил попробовать?
<sharikoff> щас коричневый
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: а зялёёёненькой?
<holyMod> -A FORWARD -s 192.168.0.0/24 -i eth0 -o eth1 -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -j ACCEPT  тут вместо eth0 ррр0 поставить?
<artus> holyMod, это че такое?
<artus> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<holyMod> строчка из айпитаблрулез
<artus> вот, этого достаточно
<holyMod> ghjgbcfnm d rjycjkb&)
<holyMod> прописать в консолИ?)
<artus> ну можно маркером на двери )
<holyMod> на двери действенней было бы(
<holyMod> т.к . от консоли толку нет(
<holyMod> как небыло инета так и нет
<holyMod> хз, может быть я его как нибудь не правильно проверяю?
<godfather> доброго чего там
<sharikoff> holyMod: шлюзом покажи комп на котором инет
<sharikoff> и форвардинг пакетов вруби
<holyMod> все поставил
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> стопудово нет
<sharikoff> пингани 77.88.23.1
<ivan__> ст
<holyMod> пингуется
<holyMod> на 2м компе
<holyMod> b yf vjtv nj;t
<holyMod> и на моем тоже
<artus> дык проблема в чем ?
<artus> инет то есть )
<artus> я ж говорил, днсы пропиши ) и будеть те щастье )
<holyMod> это банально звучит... но инета нет)
<sharikoff> ты чо..
<sharikoff> holyMod: ты правда такой?
<holyMod> днс 192,168,0,1?
<holyMod> какой
<holyMod> ?)
<holyMod> тупой?)
<Lorgus> плин... как же всетаки красиво в деревне... жаль фотка зеркалки нет красотищу сфоткать... мой не берет.. =0(((
<sharikoff> echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" >/etc/resilv.conf
<sharikoff> echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" >/etc/resolv.conf
<sharikoff> второе верно
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: если от рута
<chelaxe> google dns
<holyMod> bash: /etc/resolv.conf: Отказано в доступе
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr: я всегда под рутом =)
<skai-falkorr> а так echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: дааа?скриптончик на перле не проверишь?:))
<sharikoff> =)
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: картинку посмотрел?
<sharikoff> не ведусь
<sharikoff> да
<holyMod> а так что то сделал)
<sharikoff> как называется?
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: шрифт?
<sharikoff> щас в теме той убунту посмотрю
<Aselicon> а вы что оформляете?
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: http://code.google.com/webfonts/family?family=Ubuntu&subset=latin
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: вот сюда гугель его выложил
<skai-falkorr> там и ман как добавить на свои сайты
<holyMod> заработало!!11!11!
<holyMod> раз вы знаете как это сделать, расказывайте, как взломать пентагон!
<Offoffoff> holyMod: идешь в Пентагон и ломаешь его.
<holyMod> блин, ребят, спасибо!
<Offoffoff> holyMod: проблема-то.
<artus> holyMod, sudo vzlomat pentagon --force
<holyMod> говорит недостаточно прав(
<Offoffoff> Пентагон не ломает только ленивый
<holyMod> да да)
<black_cat> помнится, пентагоном называлась архитектурная разновидность zx spectrum ;)
<Plavik> привет всем
<Offoffoff> black_cat: даааааааа
<Offoffoff> black_cat: новосибирский вариант же
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: у мну правда все сайты отображаются с убунтушрифтом:)
<black_cat> общеСНГ-вский :) где его только не клепали...
<holyMod> я сидел за спектрумом... только мне тогда года 2 было, а отец их на продажу паял
<skai-falkorr> https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/gmpnnplimbnbmdaigmnajmbdcinhpddj
<Aselicon> !q | Aselicon
<ubuntuhelp> Aselicon, please see my private message
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: http://font.ubuntu.com/web/ вот как делать
<Offoffoff> Кстати, на Убунту - прекрасные эмуляторы ZX
<black_cat> fuse хорош, да
<holyMod> такой, чисто железячный вопрос. наверняка прливали пиво на клаву. ее после этого реально воскресить?
<artus> постирай
<artus> если это конечно не ноут
<holyMod> ))
<skai-falkorr> holyMod: перестань пить пиво
<Aselicon> holyMod: а потом просуши хоррошо
<artus> holyMod, пиво фигня) сладкий ликер , вот это жесть )
<holyMod> пиво пленку залило. пленку в водке полчаса отмачивал
<Aselicon> artus: фу она ж линуть будет
<holyMod> выытер высушил
<holyMod> там куда оно попало- не работает
<[Green]> artus, skai-falkorr, sharikoff: я так и не пойму, чего вы все под опами? не принято это тут, не кошерно
<artus> Aselicon, ога , да и клава была еше с подсветкой)
<holyMod> угу
<holyMod> за 2,5к
<holyMod> 3.5к *
<skai-falkorr> [Green]: дык:)чет шляпу одели по привычке:)
<holyMod> теперь у меня есть ночник с 3ми цветами
<Aselicon> holyMod: промой спиртом и ваткой
<holyMod> аселикон... я в кастрюле с водкой отмачивал...
<artus> [Green], это к скаю) ему без шляпы скучно , а самому видно еще скучнее )
<holyMod> там эти дорожки потемнели, куда пролил
<[Green]> skai-falkorr: лучше не иметь таких привычек )
<Aselicon> holyMod: аккуратно зашкурь дорожки
<skai-falkorr> [Green]: ну это надо irc.conf отучать:)у мну автошляпничество настроено
<Aselicon> holyMod: только АККУРАТНО
<holyMod> оопа... а это идея, спасибо
<Aselicon> holyMod: нз сам электронщик)
<holyMod> а то в саппорте сказали нефиг нашу продукцию разбирать, у нас нет центров в россии
<Aselicon> :-D
<holyMod> логитек g110... спецом для ла2 брал
<Aselicon> holyMod: знаете вы толк в извращениях, батенька
<artus> @deop skai-falkorr sharikoff artus
<artus> ))
<Aselicon> @op Aselicon
<artus> @kick Aselicon
<Aselicon> :-[ черт
<holyMod> аселикон, а если не дай бог ПЕРЕшкурю эти дорожки, реально будет их перепаять как нибудь?)
<skai> @op
<skai> @kick skrishi
<skai> @kick skai
<artus> holyMod, зачем ее шкурить?
<Aselicon> простите извините
<artus> holyMod, мылом, под теплой водой промой просто и все
<holyMod> мм... видимо чтобы ржавчину снять. и тот слой который окислился
<holyMod> хорошо, завтра попробую
<Aselicon> holyMod: говорю окись сними и все
<holyMod> а сейчас пойду пробовать делать что то вроде общей папки...
<skrishi> блин, весельчаки )))
<Aselicon> holyMod: одним мылом ниче не сделаешь
<Aselicon> skrishi: обхохочешься)
<skai-falkorr> skrishi: ты это.сорри:)я себя хотел кикнуть для теста:)две буквы нажал,а дальше автодоплнение
<skrishi> skai-falkorr: да я понял что не созла.. иначебы бан поставил )))
<skai-falkorr> skrishi: ты бан поставил бы?О_о
<chelaxe> скай
<Aselicon> локалвар
<skrishi> skai-falkorr: ты бы бан поставил бы ))) я то как смогу его поставить? )))))))
<skai-falkorr> skrishi: не:)я могу и кикнуть...хотя кого я обманываю.ты сказал эту фразу и я чихнул.значит правла
<skrishi> skai-falkorr: будь здоров )
<Aselicon> skai-falkorr: почему ты настолько зол?)
<skai-falkorr> skrishi: я изза тебя ноут наслюнявил:)
<skrishi> :-D
<skrishi> бывает...
<skai-falkorr> Aselicon: ты хочешь поговорить об этом?:)
<Aselicon> skai-falkorr: к сожалению я не очень в этом уверен=)
<resurection> Как так, чё за хрень: тыкаю на index.php выбираю "Открыть в другой программе", в списке выбираю leafpad и жму галку "запомнить". А при следующей попытки открыть index.php ничего не происходит - видимо убунта его исполняет как исполняемый.
<godfather> а может лечге будет через nano
<resurection> Может быть. Но вопрос не в этом, а в том как сделать, что бы она запомнила?
<Aselicon> resurection: проверь исполняемость=( свойства-права
<resurection> Aselicon: rwxrwxr--
<resurection> У меня ещё не получается снять галку. Я снимаю, а она опять появляется
<resurection> Обана!
<holyMod> мне нужно создать на линуксе папку, что бы ее видели остальные компы сети. ну и имели права записи туда. это называется локальная папка?) мне по какому запросу гуглить?)
<resurection> Наверное, потому что файл на NTFS
<Aselicon> resurection: да
<Aselicon> resurection: и 10.10 стоит))
<artus> holyMod, nfs
<resurection> Aselicon: ну а как сделат что бы наутилус открывал все *.php файлы в leafpad независимо от ФС?
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr: мутанул
<resurection> Aselicon: или из-за особенностей ФС теперь убунта не может запомнить какойпогой открывать файл?
<Aselicon> resurection: поставь 10,04
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: че?
<resurection> Aselicon: у неё память лучше?
<sharikoff> убунту шрифты
<Aselicon> у тебя че щач?
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: :)
<resurection> Aselicon: 10.10
<skai-falkorr> artus: проверь как выглядит:)
<Aselicon> ставь 10,04
<resurection> Aselicon: ээээ... А если мне понадобится открывать файл mp3 плеером VNC, то мне придётся 8.04 ставить?
<Aselicon> :-D :-D
<Aselicon> нет
<artus> resurection, а vnc уже mp3 плеер? O_o
<Aselicon> я решил твою и множество других проблем откатом назад на 10,04
<sharikoff> artus: самый лучший
<sharikoff> Aselicon: ты еще наверное и перегружаешься если чо то не так?
<resurection> у 10.04 память что ли лучше? Или 10.10 н столько багунтая,что н может зпомни
<resurection> бл
<sharikoff> Aselicon: виновые привычки не отпускают?
<Aselicon> sharikoff: конечно
<resurection> йб. Есл я слшком бсро паю, б н появяютя.
<skai-falkorr> я за ремину:)
<resurection> печатаю!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<resurection> Убунта пожиает мои бквы которые я печатаю слшком бсто :)
<sharikoff> у тя у и р просто не пашет
<sharikoff> клаву выкини
<artus> resurection, что такое бл и йб ?
<sharikoff> купи простую за сто рублей
<resurection> sharikoff: Прикол в том, что у меня звук как у печатающей машинки и я чётко слшу что нажмаю каждую букву!
<sharikoff> аа
<resurection> sharikoff: я наноуте :) За 100 р. сложно будет купить ноут
<artus> resurection, я вопрос задал
<sharikoff> так у тебя еще и переключалка раскладки стоит?
 * skai-falkorr смотрит на отлично работающую 10.10 и думаю...ЧЯДНТ?
<holyMod> перезагрузил комп. интернет пропал. прописал sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<holyMod> он появился. что где нужно прописать что бы не лезть в консоль при каждом ребуте?)
<resurection> sharikoff: Ну конечно. Всё по убунтологии.
<sharikoff> holyMod: в /etc/rc.local
<artus> @voice resurection
<sharikoff> resurection: имхо переключалку не стоило...
<resurection> artus: у меня играет, а у Вас нет?
<holyMod> просто туда засунуть строчку эту?
<resurection> sharikoff: ну так даже не интересно с винды слезать. Хотя переключалка эта невероятно глючная. Но зато звук печатающей машинки для рус и енг расскладок разные - это тоже удобно.
<resurection> Но это пипец. Переключалка жрёт буквы и не даёт открывать меню окон с клавы!!!
<sharikoff> resurection: да выкини ее
<sharikoff> и не ругайся а то зобанют
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> линукс хорош своей чудо-консолью
<resurection> Клава не даёт. Сам же видел "бл".
<sharikoff> в которой все можно сделать
<artus> @kban --nick resurection 86400 учим правила, мат запрещен !
<sharikoff> ах как оно сексуальненько выглядит
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr: =))
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: ты нашел мои фотки с лета?
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr: артуса..
<artus> O_o
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: тык о чем ты говорил то?
<sharikoff> да так..
<skai-falkorr> и тишинааа....
<skrishi> приучили всех
<skai-falkorr> надрессировал:)
<skai-falkorr> если я щелкну хлыстом - на бочки все вспрагнут?
<skrishi> ну можно и так сказать
<skrishi> важно что теперь мало разговоров на отвлеченные темы.. если тишина на канале )
<skai-falkorr> Sergey_IT: нука выдай нам умную мысль
<skrishi> http://vkontakte.ru/video_ext.php?oid=3138673&id=158978811&hash=717c51d741515263
<XuMuK> skrishi: чо за мультег?)
<XuMuK> я давно думаю, чо дочке скачать))
<skrishi> Хортон
<skrishi> так себе мультик ))) этот момент самый самый в нём )
<skai-falkorr> skrishi: молодец:)а знаешь, что делают у нас за видео с недосоциалки?
<XuMuK> добрый?
<san4o> skrishi: какойто жесткий арт хаус .. =)))
<Sergey_IT> skai-falkorr, я еще не ужинал (
<skrishi> skai-falkorr: по-моему мультик рисовала другая компания =)
<holyMod> есть кто живой? нужен ответ на маленький вопрос!
<skai-falkorr> skrishi: тут не любят контакт
<skai-falkorr> !ask | holyMod
<ubuntuhelp> holyMod: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, маша и медведь скачай
<skai-falkorr> holyMod: читать до просветления
<holyMod> просвятилсо)
<holyMod> в ВПН подключении стоит галка подключаться автоматом
<skrishi> skai-falkorr: именно по этому я кинул код на видео а не на страницу )
<holyMod> но при загрузке все равно автоматом это не происходит)
<holyMod> что сделать?
<XuMuK> Sergey_IT: гг http://goo.gl/9i1PN
<XuMuK> а ещё че посоветуете?)
<skai-falkorr> XuMuK: чорд.я зеленый.ужас
<XuMuK> skai-falkorr: да, по мне так ет тоже самый ацтойный цвет
<artus> holyMod, так, вопервых стучи сюда, во вторых тебе же сказали, в /etc/rc.local пропиши
<XuMuK> Sergey_IT: она у меня его уже наизусть знает) заранее начинает танцевать, када песенко про следы)
<artus> ток сделай sleep 60
<artus> чтоб сначала впн поднялся а потом уже нат натился
<skrishi> а почему Ooelit на руском не соберут... он же вроде по лицензии ГНУ распространяется?
<skrishi> *Oolite
<sharikoff> skrishi: собери
<sharikoff> порадуй старика
<andreylosev> а в uqm кто-нибудь играл?
<sharikoff> я играл только в pf и ipfw
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, ну тогда старые советские посмотри - ну погоди, кота леопольда...
<sharikoff> еще в апач пару раундов
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, чебурашку
<sharikoff> XuMuK: http://www.youtube.com/user/getmovies
<skrishi> sharikoff: а если не сикрет, сколько тебе лет? ))
<sharikoff> skrishi: 33
<skai-falkorr> XuMuK: футураму ей покажи
<skrishi> sharikoff: круто.. почти ровесники ))
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: а разе не 32?
<sharikoff> XuMuK: я по приставке прям с нета смотрю
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr: не.. 19 октября 1977 года
<sharikoff> у пушкина даже стих такой есть
<skrishi> XuMuK: ты Маша и медведь ей показывал? )
<sharikoff> типа.. роняет лес багряный свой убор
<skai-falkorr> хмм...а с днюхой я тя поздравлял с 33хлетием или с 32хлтием?
<sharikoff> 33
<sharikoff> опс
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> так.. ты меня запутал
<sharikoff> ну да.. 33
<skai-falkorr> ну тогда ладно:)
<skrishi> да не суть.. после 30 всёравно 40-ой десяток ))
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr: http://itmages.ru/image/view/107584/9ee2d2d6 пруф
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: надеюсь половая жизнь не с 12 лет началась:)
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr: я девственник =) только с линуксом иногда..
<sharikoff> шалю
<skai-falkorr> а то совсем хреново будет звучать "я еще только родился,а ты уже пытался продолжить род" :))
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: ты изменяешь фряхе?
<skai-falkorr> как ты можешь?она для тебя сервером рулит:)не стыдно?
<sharikoff> к фряхе платоническая чистая любовь
<sharikoff> без секса
<skai-falkorr> а сиська для самоудовлетворения стоит в сети?:)
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> а это да.. что то типа вибратора
<skai-falkorr> платоническа любовь - я люблю, а жарит ее платон:)
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr: у меня теперь две в сети=)
<skai-falkorr> мой друган оч нервничал насичет этой шутки, которую я ему отправил:)а я и не задумался, что зовут меня платон и его бывшая в гости приехала:)
<sharikoff> один свич
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: а вторая то откуда?и нафига?
<sharikoff> да валялась..  а тут как раз говорю ж свич сдох
<sharikoff> вот я ее вместо свича.. вланчеги настроил и все пашет
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: ну вот у тя две сиськи есть:)комплектность соблюдаешь:))
<sharikoff> а третью самую большую я боюсь включать
<sharikoff> она шумит сильно
<skrishi> вот представляете что бы было если бы так себя вели обычные прихожани этого канала? )
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: а мог бы назвать сеть "вспомнить все" и главный сервак - шварцнегером:)
<sharikoff> ничо
<skai-falkorr> skrishi: ничо.я был обычным пользователем и вел себя точно так же
<skrishi> блин, есть оказывается Элита для палмОс =)
<skai-falkorr> skrishi: открою тебе секрет маленький
<skai-falkorr> !dmay
<ubuntuhelp> dmay, на самом деле, злобный и скрытный бот. Но никогда в этом не признается...
<skai-falkorr> skrishi: учись у него:)он научит тебя плохому:)
<dmay> чоааапилять???
<skai-falkorr> skrishi: ему никакие баны не страшны:)
<dmay> 11010101110101010100010101011010101010010101101010101010101110101
<dmay> !
<skai-falkorr> skrishi: видишь?
<skai-falkorr> skrishi: и это я его просто потыкал палочкой:)
<artus> @kick dmay error
<artus> )))
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: ты бы иконку на закладке у вики сменил бы:)
<dmay> :P
<black_cat> еггог
<dmay> так о чем раговор то?
<skai-falkorr> dmay: дык:)ты был примером для ответа
<skai-falkorr> dmay: skrishi | вот представляете что бы было если бы так себя вели обычные прихожани этого канала? )
<skai-falkorr> dmay: живейший пример:)небось со стула упал?:)
<dmay> я под виндовсом, я не падаю 8)
<skai-falkorr> dmay: сочувствую:)
<rapidsp> тормозишь? ))
<Galaxy2000> глючит )
<dmay> rapidsp: i7, 12GB чего тормозить то 8]
<skai-falkorr> dmay: su4200 1.3ghz 2GB
<dmay> Galaxy2000: зато всё оборудование нормально работает :Р
<skai-falkorr> dmay: а под убунтой даж hd видео пашет
<rapidsp> а я не знаю че у меня там в ящике, но пашет нормально :)
<dmay> skai-falkorr: HD и под 7кой на таком железе пашет. а  меня тупо стадо виртуалок и студий )
<skai-falkorr> dmay: на моем жалезе семерка задумчива была:)не для нее такое
<Sergey_IT> dmay, ты не падаешь.... зависаешь?
<AndreX> ему падать некуда (винь уже на полу)
<skai-falkorr> а вообще мне нравится семерка:)я с помощью ее пересадил мать на убунту:)
<skai-falkorr> AndreX: окна в полу?индусы делали ремонт?
<AndreX> skai-falkorr: ага
<dmay> хехе, завидуйте, завидуйте, грязные красноглазики :3
<rapidsp> гы
<Sergey_IT> skai-falkorr, когда посылаешь в магазин купить все легально - сразу охота пропадает
<skai-falkorr> dmay: :-Р мне на 10.10 даж настраивать ничего не надо было:)все пашет
<skai-falkorr> Sergey_IT: смисли?
<dmay> skai-falkorr: rdp c multi-head ма? а нема. /discuss
 * andreylosev is away: zzz
<skai-falkorr> dmay: че?
<rapidsp> многоголовый рдп???
<skai-falkorr> dmay: доволен?ты шарикова напугал
<dmay> много-мониторный
<skai-falkorr> dmay: типо тебе рдп крутой дать?
<dmay> даже общепринятую терминологию не знают... нистыдна? )
<rapidsp> кем принятая?
<dmay> skai-falkorr: мне рдп клиент который может нормально на двух мониторах работать
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ша.тока сегодня статейку читал
<dmay> это RDP v5 если что. МСы уже начинают думать что v6 уже устаревает.
<skai-falkorr> dmay: на двух мониторах - это на твоем растягиваться или два чужих отображать?
<dmay> skai-falkorr: это на мои два расширять сессию на сервере
<skai-falkorr> dmay: nomachinenx
<dmay> skai-falkorr: RDP. сервер мне перепилить никто не даст :D
<skai-falkorr> NoMachine NX Client и не­ о­ о­ ые дру­ ие под­ ер­ и­ а­ т RDP как
<skai-falkorr> dmay: короче поддерживает рдп
<dmay> хмхмхмхм
<dmay> нтереснантересна, погуглим, спс
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr:  а есть глобальный серв для устанвки убунту по сети?
<rapidsp> хм... девушка с драконом во втором фильме с еппла на венду чтоле перешла...
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: точно не уверен что убунту именно, но недавно читал, что есть
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: меня даж заинтересовало это
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: так что там либо убунта, либо федька была
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr: мы када в школы ставили убунту я свой собственный делал
<sharikoff> втыкаешь пачку в свич и всем загрузку с сети
<sharikoff> быстрее получается
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: вот в mit есть такой серв:)
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: еще есть паблик с разными пхе.но я читал это в lxf давно и не помню в каком номере
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr: у тя пдфок нет?
<sharikoff> я б тебе сисадмина расшарил все выпуски
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: есть с 2005 по 2010 год:)
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: сисадмин есть по 96 номер:)
<sharikoff> завтра обсудим как обменться
<artus> sharikoff, а у миня нима.. я тоже хацу!
<sharikoff> выложу
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: могу сча поставить в дропбокс синкать:)к утру засинкает наверное:)
<artus> sharikoff, ток лзмой пережми их , так чтоб покомпакнее было
<sharikoff> у мя места нету.. в дропбоксе..
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> ладно
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: че так?
<skai-falkorr> artus: ты че ему места не мог наделать?
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: завтра мы те места сделаем:)
<sharikoff> ну там всякое нужное
<artus> sharikoff, а сколько у тя на нем ?
<sharikoff> 2
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: всего?даж у мя 6.5
<sharikoff> стандарт
<artus> sharikoff, 11.2 )
<sharikoff> =))
<skai-falkorr> artus: ты мне когда сделаешь по максимуму?
<artus> skai-falkorr, ну на днях сделаю
<skai-falkorr> artus: завтра нам с андрюхой доделаем:)а я те линукс формат накидаю:)
<artus> skai-falkorr, угу
<skai-falkorr> вам как убобней?единым файлом-архивом или отдельные пдф?
<skai-falkorr> я бы предпочел отдельными фаилами:)
<skai-falkorr> чтобы потом дополнять хранилище 2011 годом
<skai-falkorr> понес лося
<artus> куда понес ? )
<skai-falkorr> на живодерню:)колбасы хочу
<masashama> ух я влетел, всо было нормально а ща постоянно выходит ошибка аутентификации, проблема жесткая я даже синаптик не магу запустить
<masashama> судо команда тоже не работает ща заплачу
<Yandaxx> Я однажды тож по пьяни парол рута сменил
<Yandaxx> И забыл
<Yandaxx> Пароль
<Yandaxx> И еще много чего в консоли плахово написал
<masashama> да рут не настроен в убунте как говорят его надо включать там через пару кнопок а я даже к ним доступ получить не магу
<masashama> вот тут есть косяк
<masashama> ща напишу что я писал ивы скажете чего я натворил
<staff_nowa> Всем привет. Кто может сказать как из под линукса можно писать приложения на symbian телефоны :?
<staff_nowa> какие существуют интерпретаторы :?
<masashama> chmod -R 0777 /usr/
<Sergey_IT> masashama, и что это значит?
<masashama> хз
<masashama> но после этого всо к чертикам
<Sergey_IT> masashama, man chmod
<artus> masashama, сам додумался или подсказал кто?
<artus> @voice masashama
<masashama> полсказал кто
<masashama> нехароший друг
<masashama> я его ненавижу
<masashama> спрасил как права сменинить
<masashama> на папку юзер
<masashama> а выдал мну
<Yandaxx> Цель-то была какая-то?
<Yandaxx> Просто интересно
<masashama> сменить права доступа на папку usr чтоб она была всием доступна
<Sergey_IT> masashama, а зачем права менять?
<masashama> а вот это ужо мои косяки я тоже сижу и думаю зачем
<Sergey_IT> masashama, иди книжки читать
<artus> masashama, эм... чегой? а зачем /usr должен быть всем доступен?
<hookah> всем ку
<masashama> ладненько попер книжки читать
<masashama> и права востанавливать
<AndreX> hookah: ку
<Sergey_IT> masashama, как думаешь, права это так просто придумали, от нечего делать?
<masashama> смело приняв удар вашей критики на грудь
<masashama> не не в этом суть может даже не из за этого проблема в том что у мну ща аутентификация не проходит
<masashama> хотя и тип учетной записи администратор
<masashama> но даже команда судо не робит
<masashama> тут де то подвох я чувствую
<Sergey_IT> masashama, это ты еще чего то делал....
<masashama> неа
<masashama> кино сматрел
<masashama> 3 часа
<masashama> никуда влево не нажимая
<hookah> ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2412MHz)
<artus> masashama, водвох в том что ты фигню натворил )
<hookah> кто скажет че за байда?
<User407[web]> здраствуйте.помогите решить поблему с web-камерой.вот даные: http://paste.ubuntu.com/555529/ , при запуска cheese - черный экран
<masashama> я утопал сам решать самому интереснее и опыта будит
<masashama> кто подскажет я забыл де храняться команды которые я вводил в консоль
<Klio> А где шариков
<AndreX> masashama:  в /user/bin sbin  )
<Klio> History
<masashama> всо ок я улетел
 * himik понял, что sudo это вирус, который потом лезет всюду...
<User407[web]> Здраствуйте. Помогите решить поблему с web-камерой.вот даные: http://paste.ubuntu.com/555529/ , при запуска cheese - черный экран
<Klio> help
 * AndreX rm -rf мозг
<himik> AndreX: точно!
<Klio> Ubuntu help
<artus> !ask | Klio
<ubuntuhelp> Klio: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Klio> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<artus> @kick Klio  прекращаем флудить
<User407[web]> artus: прочтите пожалусто мое последнее сообщение
<Klio> !help
<artus> User407[web], ну
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<AndreX> User407[web]: а подробнее никак?
<User407[web]> AndreX: что именно вас интересует?
<User407[web]> AndreX: уже вроде подробнее некуда
<artus> User407[web], что гугл говорит про эту камеру и убунту ?
<User407[web]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1032216 , последние 4 сообщения
<[DarkMist]> как вы тут без меня!?
<Klio> !search usb
<ubuntuhelp> Found: usb, liveusb, mount, lsusb, label, palm, udev rules
<User407[web]> Klio: вы кому?
<[DarkMist]> усем!))
<AndreX> флуду )
<Sergey_IT> User407[web], ядро какое?
<User407[web]> Sergey_IT:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/555529/
<User407[web]> есть идеи?
<Sergey_IT> User407[web], а что не работает? А в VLC?
<Sergey_IT> User407[web], что говорит dov4l ?
<Sergey_IT> User407[web], еще инфа https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/446699
<User407[web]> Sergey_IT: как проверить что говорит dov4l
<Sergey_IT> User407[web], в терминале dov4l -q
<User407[web]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555535/
<[DarkMist]> неспать росия!!!
<black_cat> спать-спать...
<dmay> [DarkMist]: правильно писать "Роисся" или "рашка"
<User407[web]> Sergey_IT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/555535/
<Sergey_IT> User407[web], вроде нормально, распознается, только палетте неизвестный (у меня другое)
<Sergey_IT> User407[web], а VLC пробовал?
<User407[web]> как пробывать?
<Sergey_IT> User407[web], у тебя VLC установлен
<User407[web]> Sergey_IT: да
<Sergey_IT> User407[web], из терминала запусти и выбери захват с устройства
<Sergey_IT> User407[web], в меню медиа
<User407[web]> Sergey_IT: прочитай пм пож.
<[DarkMist]> кто смотрел преступление и наказание ?
<AndreX> я )
<[DarkMist]> как вам понравилось?
<AndreX> не чёт не очень
<[DarkMist]> я тут меня ненадобнасс
<krespin>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<djigit> Всем привет!
<[DarkMist]> привет
<[DarkMist]> че не спим??
<[DarkMist]> ушел ? ?? вот и молодец)
<Ruskoff1> Доброй ночи
<Ruskoff1> Может кто сможет помочь... греется ноут HP Workstation 8530w, ubuntu 10.10...
<Ruskoff1> может кто знает причины и решения?)
<Ruskoff1> 60 градусов ожидании(
<artus> чисти
<Ruskoff1> чистил)
<Ruskoff1> с самого начала такая история)
<Ruskoff1> с 10.04 такая же история)
<Ruskoff1> CPU 60 градусов
<Ruskoff1> GFX 30
<Ruskoff1> два ядра в среднем загрузка 10 процентов
<XuMuK>  браузер открыт? флеш?
<Ruskoff1> нее все позакрывал... просто в ожидании
<XuMuK> хз тада
<Ruskoff1> debian тихо сидит...(
<flintstone> генту ставь, оптимизируй...
<Ruskoff1> с самого начала такая история раньше не беспокоило, а вот тут недавно уснул около компа, руку положил у воздуховода... ожог аж оставил
<Ruskoff1> до генту пока не дорос..(
<Ruskoff1> вот еще ... у меня траблы с GPU...драйвера ATI криво работают...
<Ruskoff1> проблемы с разверткой окон...
<Ruskoff1> да и 3D полосами идет...
<Sergey_IT> Ruskoff1, а что за АТИ?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и где скай?
<User397[web]> здрасте. помогите решить проблему с вебкой вот даньІе: http://paste.ubuntu.com/555575/
<User397[web]> тестил с лайвСД 10.10 в програме Cheese - показивает норм, лайв10.04лтс - черньІй екран
<san4o> User397[web]: http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/#devices
<User397[web]> san4o: ето че?
<san4o> User397[web]: посмотри, почитай, может есть какието особенности для твоей камеры в линукс
<User397[web]> не нашел похожую на свою... пойду на форум с етой проблемой
<User397[web]> а в какой раздел создавать тему? железо или мультимедиа?
<san4o> User397[web]: что нету в списке это плохо, хотя многие работающие не попали в список
<Yuretsz> Мужики, расскажите, почему постоянно включается управление мышой с клавиатуры?
<Yuretsz> Задолбало реально выключать его каждый раз
<tenshigo> эх...
<dmay> бу
#ubuntu-ru 2011-01-19
<xopek> artus: ты тут?
<Lorgus> страна не спит... хоть кто то но не спит
<XuMuK> ты про какую страну?)
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, не спим не спим
<Lorgus> холодно млин
<tenshigo> кто про что, один флуд... что за день такой...
<tenshigo> пардон, ночь.
<Lorgus> ващет вроде как ночь
<AndreX> бот обиделся )
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> не нравится мне
<inkvizitor68sl> это
<XuMuK> сервак на котором весит повис скорее...
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, да не
<AndreX> нет пропал
<XuMuK> ну судя по пинг т/а да...
<artus> ушол за пивом )
<inkvizitor68sl> --- s1.ubuntu.ru ping statistics ---
<inkvizitor68sl> 1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 0ms
<inkvizitor68sl> --- s2.ubuntu.ru ping statistics ---
<inkvizitor68sl> 1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 0ms
<inkvizitor68sl> 0 J_J
<inkvizitor68sl> О_О
<XuMuK> ну, странненько
<XuMuK> а вот и он
<artus> O_o
<artus> ubuntuhelp, пивом затарился? )
<XuMuK> ubuntuhelp: де был, рассказывай)
<XuMuK> да он наглухо, даже говорить разучилсо))
<Lorgus> какого хрена ритмбокс и pdf и txt сожрал когда директорию указал для сканирования ????
<holyMod> доброе утро! как настроить, что бы впн подключалась при запуске системы?
<parfux> в linux mint после перезагрузки сбрасывается /etc/resolv.conf на OpenDNS. в скриптах загрузки - не нашел... никто не знает, как сие отключается?
<Philipp2007> ÎÁÒÏÄ ÅÓÌÉ ÎÅ ÏÔ×ÌÅËÁÀ ÐÏÄÓËÁÖÉÔÅ Õ ÍÅÎÑ ×ÅÒÎÁÑ ËÏÄÉÒÏ×ËÁ ÓÔÏÉÔ?
<ubuntuhelp> Philipp2007! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Philipp2007> ÎÁÒÏÄ ÅÓÌÉ ÎÅ ÏÔ×ÌÅËÁÀ ÐÏÄÓËÁÖÉÔÅ Õ ÍÅÎÑ ×ÅÒÎÁÑ ËÏÄÉÒÏ×ËÁ ÓÔÏÉÔ?
<ubuntuhelp> Philipp2007! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Philipp2007> народ если не отвлекаю подскажите у меня верная кодировка стоит?
<Lorgus> Philipp2007,  хз
<Lorgus> Philipp2007,  читается
<Philipp2007> Ну это самое главное. Я просто первый раз сюда из винды выхожу, тем более пьяный
<Lorgus> Игра Bubble Ball, разработанная 14-летним американским школьником, возглавила список самых популярных бесплатных игр для портативных устройств Apple
<Philipp2007> ну огрызок это фуфло. ждем планшетов на ubuntu +tegra2 вот там вешь будет
<parfux> какието крутые эти американские дети
<AndreX> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<sharikoff> спите?
<sharikoff> ну спите спите
<black_out> ну спим спим
<z13> спим канеш...
<sharikoff> ну и праильно
<z13> чем заняться?
<z13> 1с ковырять неохота. яву+андроид тож.
<sharikoff> настрой чо нть
<tenshigo_> горе от ума...
<z13> дык все настроено и работает
<z13> ломать не буду
<z13> буду на циске пптп сервер подымать.
 * andreylosev is back (gone 10:16:34)
<dmay> чочоктотут
<dmay> надо завязывать с таким графиком работы >.<
<AndreX> http://depositfiles.com/files/omi2ecrww
<AndreX> не неохота )
<AndreX> !ping
<AndreX> чё сёжня такое творится 0_o
<dmay> бот спит
<AndreX> чё всех пачками выкидывает
<AndreX> боту пива не хватило вот и ушол опять
<NoOova> Доброе утро
<NoOova> а где все?
<Dimonichz> Dimanichz
<Dimonichz> ы
<sharikoff> вай вай
<sharikoff> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> на арче изучают
<|rapidsp|> куда все убежали?
<TheThing> хых. 21 юзер. пичалька.
<TheThing> сегодня "всемирный день бегства с убунту"
<NoOova> угу
<sharikoff> подскажите
<sharikoff> как в пидгине транспорты посмотреть?
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> я нуб
<|rapidsp|> sharikoff: второй день на бунте? :)
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> =))
<|rapidsp|> вгугль!
<sharikoff> =)))
<sharikoff> злые вы
<|rapidsp|> а на винфаке мне всегда помогали... )
<|rapidsp|> а такая наполненность канала надо думать irc.ubuntu.com лежит?
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<skai> AlbertR|alt: это ты каким колдунством сюда людей нагнал столько?
<AlbertR|alt> кто тут?
<AlbertR|alt> О_о
<GruZ> люди тут
<AlbertR|alt> :) странно, я думал боты :)
<chravn> Ку.
<chravn> чёт у меня php игнорирует увеличение размера загружаемого файла.
<|rapidsp|> где вы все шлялись?
<chravn> в php.ini  upload_max_filesize = 200M   в .htaccess  php_value upload_max_filesize 400M   в итоге могу загрузить только 8M
<GruZ> что за ошибки-то? мысли по мирке пока не передаются...
<z13> chravn: апач ребутал?
<chravn> z13:  конечно.
<GruZ> папка аплоада далеко закопана? или .htaccess один на всех?
<chravn> GruZ:  папка аплоада по одной на сайт.
<chravn> в /var/www   лежат папки сайтов типа ./site1  ./site2  итд.
<GruZ> а .htaccess по одному на каждый сайт?
<chravn> да.
<GruZ> хмм...
<GruZ> путь до папки аплоада напиши
<uvvtu> всем привет
<sharikoff> |rapidsp|: зацени http://wiki.thelinux.ru/doku.php/%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B0_jabber_xmpp_%D0%B2_pidgin
<uvvtu> sharikoff: здорово
<sharikoff> uvvtu: прив
<chravn> GruZ: /var/www/goblinz/wp-content/uploads
<uvvtu> sharikoff: куда мне прописать команду - чтобы она автоматом запускалась
<uvvtu> при начальной загрузке
<sharikoff>  /etc/rc.local
<GruZ> понятно, вордпресс
<uvvtu> точно
<uvvtu> спасибо
<sharikoff> незачто
<GruZ> а если .htaccess убрать, каков эффект?
<chravn> GruZ: проблема не только с фордпресом но и с phpmyadmin и  c phpbb3
<GruZ> может банальное ограничение по хостингу? или твое личное?
<GruZ> т.е. хостинг у тебя
<chravn> Это личный сервак под боком.
<AcidBurn1986> всем ку! я надеюсь я правельнуб кодирвку выбрал? понимаете меня?
<chravn> AcidBurn1986:  да
<GruZ> ????? ????
<AcidBurn1986> :) спс с кодировкой мучался
<GruZ> чорт, не успел
<GruZ> :)
<chravn> GruZ:  всё равно 8М откуда взялось ума не приложу.
<GruZ> по идее 8 МБ это ограничение на выоплнение скрипта у апача
<chravn> GruZ:  post_max_size  это что в пхп.ини?
<GruZ> но непонятно, как это ограничение на шару расползлось )
<GruZ> угу
<chravn> GruZ:  о чудо.
<GruZ> чо?
<chravn> поправил выше написанное и всё норм.
<GruZ> эт конечно хорошо что получилось, но с точки зрения защиты провал
<chravn> GruZ:  ну буду разпираться с какого хрена.
<chravn> GruZ:  правда я чёт не пойму почему так произошло.
<|rapidsp|> sharikoff: типа уже наваял фак? :)
<sharikoff> угумс
<UNIm96> artus:  разбань  UNIm95
<UNIm96> artus:  18 часов прошло
<Offoffoff> artus: а разве автоматики нет? все вручную? ужос!
<sharikoff> UNIm96: такие вопросы в приват
<sharikoff> Offoffoff: дарова.
<skai> UNIm96: мне лень было высчитывать ровно 18 часов, поэтому я вписал 24:)
<sharikoff> @op
<skai> UNIm96: еще 7 часов
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: !
<Offoffoff> skai: ыыы
<UNIm96> skai: ок тогда посижу с веб морды
<skai> @mode -b *!~ioann@*
<skai> да ладно уж
<skai> @kick UNIm96
<UNIm95> skai:  спасибо экзамен очень хорошо сдал
<skai> UNIm95: вот теперь благолепие?
<skai> UNIm95: следующий когда?
<UNIm95> skai всё на этой сессии
<skai> ну тогда живи
<UNIm95> skai =)
<pyxxx> кто знает какая альтернатива есть на юбунту  nokia pc suit
<GruZ> никакой
<pyxxx> а что скажете насчет wammu
<GruZ> максимум подложить драйвера для модема и флеша если модель тела старая
<skai> pyxxx: те че от нее надо?
<pyxxx> чтоб можно было  бээкапить телефон
<pyxxx> или по обновить
<pyxxx> да и флешку видить
<GruZ> флешку можно а для бэкапа ставь вынь )
<pyxxx> как флеху увидить?
<GruZ> модель тела какая?
<pyxxx> т70
<pyxxx> n70
<raptus> хай
<raptus> народ, помогите решить проблему с флэш)
<GruZ> должен на автомате подхватить если выбрать режим внешнего накопителя
<pyxxx> как выбрать режим накопителя?
<GruZ> при подключении кабеля он должен предложить сразу в каком режиме использовать телефон
<GruZ> или PC Suite, или накопителя
<pyxxx> странно у меня не придлогает
<GruZ> значит в настройках выставлен режим по умолчанию, лезь в настройки и выставляй спрашивать при подключении
<raptus>  народ, помогите решить проблему с флэш)
<pyxxx> попробую сейчас. спасибо
<raptus> народ, помогите решить проблему с флэш)
<raptus> народ, помогите решить проблему с флэш)
<GruZ> чего надо ть то?\
<AbaddonRaptus> хай
<z13> Тр"мвай+
<[Platon]> блинский.почистил рабочее место называется.чистящими салфетками прошелся даж по мыши-теперь непривычно быстро работает
<|rapidsp|> посыпь пряниками
<SergeyIT> [Platon], редко видать чистишь? ;)
<[Platon]> ыу
<AbaddonRaptus> хай
<[Platon]> SergeyIT: дык мышу редко вспоминаю эту.юзаю беспроводную.но батарэйко село
<AbaddonRaptus> народ, помогите решить проблему с флеш
<|rapidsp|> у мя на клаве четко видно, какими кнопками пользуюсь чаще :)
<SergeyIT> |rapidsp|, чебуреки за компом ешь?
<User000[web]> здраствуйте. скажите пожалусто, почему я немогу зайти на этот ИРК Канал с Emapthy?
<|rapidsp|> все ем
<User000[web]> ввел комнату - ничего не происходит...
<SergeyIT> емпати обладает ИИ - с плохими мыслями на ирку не пускает - очистись от скверны
<|rapidsp|> User000[web]: /join #ubuntu-ru
<|rapidsp|> ну или да, очистись :)
<User476[web]> не удаетса приконектитса в комнату
<|rapidsp|> так и пишет?
<User476[web]> да
<|rapidsp|> может забанен :)
<|rapidsp|> а к серверу то сединяется?
<User109[web]> хм. это интересно. просто ничего не происходит когда пишу название комнаты
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/107806/e15f60e2
<SergeyIT> User109[web], а настраивал по инструкции?
<User109[web]> О_О нет , а где её найти можно?
<User109[web]> sharikoff: именно на эту комнату захожу
<sharikoff> щас
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/107810/78e2624c
<SergeyIT> User109[web], http://ubuntu.ru/irc
<sharikoff> http://wiki.thelinux.ru/doku.php/pidgin
<User109[web]> Всем огромное спасибо. Зашел а.к.а РО_ман
<sharikoff> немазашо
<RO_man> sharikoff: а можно в empathy настроить так чтобы когда ктонибудь пишет новое сообщение окно не прыгало самостоятельно вниз? недает прочитать предидущие сообщения..
<supernick> тыц
<supernick> тыц
<supernick> проверка
<sharikoff> у меня не прыгает никуда..
<sharikoff> трам пам пам
<RO_man> прокрутите вверх чтобы не видеть последние сообщения. и я напишу чтото. должно сразу показивать мое сообщение а не то что читаете вверху
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, допрыгалось?
<RO_man> хватит издеватсо)
<sharikoff> пиши
<RO_man> пишу
<supernick> да нет
<supernick> все как бы нормально
<supernick> прокрутка пашет
<RO_man> хм. у меня empathy подскавной
<supernick> поставь вичат
<RO_man> хочу читать что было выше написано но как только ктото чтото в чате напишет сразу летит туда)
<supernick> и никаких проблем
<RO_man> supernick: щас ещё погуглю немножко , мож есть что подобное
<SergeyIT> RO_man, так может в емрати в установках есть (я не юзаю его)
<FunkyPunky> посоветуйте оффлайновый переводчик пажаласт,а
<sharikoff> stardict
<FunkyPunky> пасип
<[Platon]> sharikoff: сделай /whois supernick
<sharikoff> [Platon]: я уже вышел
<[Platon]> sharikoff: откуда?
<sharikoff> с убунты
<[Platon]> sharikoff: и че?ты в чате сделай:)
<sharikoff> ну сделал
<[Platon]> sharikoff: теперь обьясни, почему если это ты - у тя два разный айпишника?
<sharikoff> [Platon]: патаму это так,что тут я на за бнц
<sharikoff> а там напрямую
<[Platon]> аааа...хитрый план:)
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> ты вон артуса проверь
<sharikoff> и скажи еще что он у меня дома
<sharikoff> =))
<[Platon]> (~artus@unaffiliated/artus)
<[Platon]> чет не тянет на твой дом:)он у мну дома
<sharikoff> аа ну да..
<artus> sharikoff, че ? ))
<sharikoff> это так когда с гейта показывает?
<sharikoff> artus: q
<artus> qq)
<[Platon]> sharikoff: хошь также быть унафилатедом?:)
<sharikoff> интересно просто
<[Platon]> sharikoff: зайди на #freenode и скажи can i get cloak?
<artus> а потом будеш сочинение на англ. сдавать)
<[Platon]> artus: мне автоматом поставили:)
<artus> то тебе )
<[Platon]> я учусь лучше тебя:)
<ck80> раз уж все здесь, можно немножко офтопика? :) Подскажите браузер в котором можно давать имена закреплённым страницам на экспресс-панели?
<[Platon]> ck80: эммм.эти страницы называются "закладки".и ты моешь обозвать их как хочешь где годно
<RO_man> подскажите. как должен выгледить код гиперсылки с названием? тоесть "жми сюда" и открываетса ссылка. спасибо
<RO_man> [url]ссылка[/url]
<[Platon]> <a href=blabla.com>жми сюда</a> не?
<ck80> да, так
<ck80>  [url=ссылка]красивый текст[/url]
<[Platon]> а в твоем случае - [url=blabla.com]жми сюда[/url]
<ck80> вот так
<[Platon]> ух ты:)а blabla.com существует
<ck80> [Platon]: нет, не закладки. А именно экспресс-панель у оперы, у хрома, мозилы. Частопосещаемые страницы
<[Platon]> ck80: перестань юзать переводы от надмозгов и поймешь, что она называется bookmarks bar
<[Platon]> удивительно конечно, но название сильно намекае
<artus> ck80, Speed Dial
<[Platon]> artus: и де ты у мозиллы видел это?
<artus> дык это мозиловкая няшка) вроде
<[Platon]> artus: не.спид дайл - это оперы высер
<artus> ааа))
<artus> просто в хроме он есть)
<ck80> ну то есть нигде? по моему вопросу-то?
<pyxxx> народ кто нить  инрает в кс по двайном?
<artus> ck80, только расширениями
<artus> pyxxx, щас получиш бан
<[Platon]> speed dial не нужен:)вместе с оперой закопать
<pyxxx> обрыскал пол гугла не могу понять проблему
<SergeyIT> рускай вторую половину
<SergeyIT> рыскай
<pyxxx> да может кто сталкивался с этим
<pyxxx> кс поставил настроил пропатчил все тормоза убрал, когда на серв заходит   вешу будто в воздухе  и не могу не за одну команду зайти
<[Platon]> @kick pyxxx задротничество - зло.учи уроки
<artus> @voice pyxxx
<[Platon]> artus: :-Р
<[Platon]> artus: не успел:)
<artus> ))
<[Platon]> artus: и тишинаааа
<artus> да не говори )
<[Platon]> artus: давай статейку напишем в вики:)
<User147[web]> Здраствуйте. Попрошу всех заглянуть вот сюда: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=135178.0
<artus> User147[web], зачем ?
<Lynk> всем прива
<Xload> Подскажите почему у меня флэш-видео на сайте подвисаеТ???
<artus> потому что это флеш)
<Xload> т.е. исправить никак нельзя???точнее  у меня просто видео идет, например вконтакте
<Xload> и подвисает немного
<artus> это проблемы контакта
<Xload> да не только вконтакте
<Xload> везде
<Xload> оно не подвисает а идет заторможенно не главко
<artus> а браузер у тя какой?
<Xload> Опера 11
<artus> выброси каку
<Xload> а  в чем сидеть тогда?
<Lynk> Xload, точно, выброси каку))
<Lynk> Xload, точно, выброси каку))
<Lynk> хромиум, хром, огнелис
<artus> в хроме/хромиуме)
<[Platon]> Xload: http://sharikoff.me/archives/120 работает только в хроме и огнелисе:)
<ck80> операфобы!
<Xload> хорошо спс
<Xload> у мну убунту
<ck80> нормальный браузер чо вы его
<[Platon]> ck80: опера не нужна
<Xload> ну на винде она хорроша
<Lynk> ck80, опера кака на лине, тольк на винде она хороша да и то хром уже обогнал
<artus> Xload, а причем тут винда ?
<sharikoff> NiCloAy: тут?
<Xload>  artus я на линуху просто недавно перешел)))))два дня как
<NiCloAy> sharikoff: ага
<Lynk> artus, видимо человечек просто привык к опрере на винде вот и поставил на линь))
<ck80> Lynk не буду спорить. каждый выбирает своё. но говорить что опера плохая не аргументируя, тоже нельзя
<Xload> Lynk ты прав оч привык)))))))
<Lynk> sharikoff, прива, ну как у тя там с настройкой сайта?
<artus> фигня все это) главное чтоб удобно было )
<Xload> ну я поставлю хром посмотрю что да как
<Lynk> ck80, аргументы есть и много, один из них то что она тупит как не знаю что, плюс сами лаги и глки, тоже предостаточно, опера не для лины и это факт
<ck80> мда.. хорошие у вас доводы. Главное чёткие какие и ясные. не придерёшься даже
<Lynk> Xload, понимаю сам пока на винде был оперой пользовался а щас как на лину перешел только хромиум, даже на винде посатвил хром
<Lynk> ck80, хорошо не нравяться мои доводы посмотри в инете на счет оперы на линукс и поймешь
<Xload> короче я сюда отпишусь позже, насчет что лучше
<Xload> ведь яна опере как 3 года сижу
<artus> ck80, ну как для меня основное : хром шустрее оперы , под него таки стал официально пилитцо адблок, ну и в ней меньше ненужных рюшичек, + бекап на гуглоакаунт )
<Lynk> Xload, ну а я 6 сидел и ничего такого, быстро привык к хромиуму)) оч умный браузер особенно для медленных соединений)
<artus> это как говоритцо то что меня волнует)
<artus> ну и собственно в проигрыванием видео проблем вообще никаких)
<Lynk> artus, да вот бекап на акк гугла это супер, мало просто закладки так еще и сами расширения до кучи)
<Xload> всем спс)))
<Xload> мне ора уходить))0
<Xload> удачи всем
<artus> да и Scrapbook for SingleFile очень удобная весч )
<Lynk> artus, да хром с его доп возможностями просто неописуем
<sharikoff> NiCloAy: новостей нет?
<sharikoff> Lynk: все гут
<Lynk> sharikoff, все ок с разрешением и прозрачностью
<NiCloAy> sharikoff: да вроде нет, - сегодня напомню, может позвонит, если что я тебе скажу.
<sdsdsdsd> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> sdsdsdsd! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<sharikoff> NiCloAy: ок
<[Platon]> @kban sdsdsdsd
<artus> [Platon], суров)
<artus> че он хотел то ? )
<[Platon]> artus: с таким ником он наверняка пришел не надолго.хочет чтото спросить на раз-пущай вебиркой юзает
<maristo> привет усем
<maristo> давно не был в нашей канаве
<RobertUzhgorod> помогите вибрать торрент програму, ато стандартная не работает (не качает)
<RO_man> qbittorrent,rtorrent
<maristo> я пользуюсь transmission
<RobertUzhgorod> спс
<maristo> лучшая из гуёвых
<RobertUzhgorod> он у мну не работает(
<RO_man> maristo: четай внемательней...
<maristo> RO_man, qbittorrent - QT? редко пользуюсь кутэшным... просто не успел опробовать
<artus> с каких это пор трансмишн не качает? O_o
<[Platon]> deluge наше всьё
<XuMuK> re
<RobertUzhgorod> RO_man:  qbittorrent работает как зделать штоб стандартно им откривались торент файли или где искать установление програми?
<RO_man> RobertUzhgorod: пользуюсь transmission'om.
<RobertUzhgorod> а где устоновлени все програми?
<RobertUzhgorod> в каком каталоге?
<[Platon]> @kick RobertUzhgorod официальный язык канала - русский, а не твоя вариация пещерного диалекта
<[Platon]> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<holyMod> какой командой поднима\ется VPN?
<|rapidsp|> pon
<holyMod> пон, и имя моего впн соеденения?
<|rapidsp|> ага
<holyMod> спс, сейчас попробую
<|rapidsp|> с sudo
<holyMod> просит создать что то в  /etc/ppp/peers/ directory.
<|rapidsp|> логично
<holyMod> )) что мне погуглить?
<holyMod> по ккому запросу?)
<holyMod> или скажите что создать)
<|rapidsp|> holyMod: попробуй для начала ubuntu+<имя твоего прова>
<holyMod> я живу в такой заднице, что не думаю что гугл знает о моем прове)
<|rapidsp|> holyMod: попробуй для начала ubuntu+тип соединения
<Lynk> народ помогите плиз, какой реп отвечает за Translations?
<AcidBurn1986> есть такая проблема поставил Ubuntu  10,10 активировал дрова видео и все экран потух полсе перезагрузки говорит что не поддерживается выходом. как мне откатится?
<ck80> AcidBurn1986 нужно во время старта системы изменить параметры загрузки
<holyMod> я живу в такой заднице, что не думаю что гугл знает моего прова)
<AcidBurn1986> я конечно понимаю что перед загрузкой что то нужно нажать, но а что именно не знаю:)
<ck80> AcidBurn1986 перед стартом системы нужно умудриться остаться в grub и не дать ему автозапустить систему по умолчанию
<ck80> попробуйте при старте системы понажимать кнопочку вниз
<[Platon]> AcidBurn1986: ты не знаешь?ты взломала серваки корпорации эленгтон и не знаешь куда жать?позор!
<|rapidsp|> holyMod: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=50516.0 на кури
<ilya21> добрый всем вечер
<artus> не вниз а шифт )
<ck80> z dybp yf;bvf. ^)
<ck80> я вниз нажимаю
<ck80> :)
<markmx> приветствую, вот и я столкнулся с траблой perl: warning: Setting locale failed. как бы решить ее?
<AcidBurn1986> |rapidsp|: спс за напоминания про взлом, там проще было все:))))
<ilya21> я не могу войте в аску через Empathy
<|rapidsp|> мимо
<|rapidsp|> чета емпати зачастили :)
<Hronus> Äîáðûé äåíü.
<ubuntuhelp> Hronus! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<ilya21> да не как не заходит
<markmx> оппа, все спасибо, траблу решил =) эвристически )
<ilya21> ВОПЩЕ
<ilya21> ужас
<ck80> незачто
<ilya21> а вот ещё что  у кого-нибудь Lazarus нормально пашет
<AcidBurn1986> спс за помощь попробую:)
<ilya21> а то у меня не пашет я в дэлфи раньше программировал а в линуксе не могу
<Hronus> Добрый день.
<ilya21> у меня нет каталога искодного кода а он сложный а какой именно я не знаю
<ilya21> какой день? вечер!
<artus> @voice ilya21
<ilya21> что?
<ilya21> artus  я не понял
<SergeyIT> ilya21, пашет, поищи на freepascal.org
<artus> !v | ilya21
<ubuntuhelp> ilya21: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<ilya21> спасибо
<artus> ilya21, причем тут "а то у меня не пашет я в дэлфи раньше программировал а в линуксе не могу "
<[Platon]> artus: это попытка запугать нас размером его виртуального пинуса и выпендрится, типо он "илита и все умеет"
<SergeyIT> ilya21, еще может http://delphimaster.ru
<ilya21> ясно
<artus> и да, причем тут вообще лазарус который ide паскаля к делфи???????
<ilya21> но где мне найти архив с каталогом исходного кода?
<SergeyIT> artus, не понял чего ты сказал (
<SergeyIT> ilya21, в репах все есть - установить надо
<ilya21> он говорит что каталог  назначеный по умолчанию не правильный
<artus> SergeyIT, p   lazarus    - IDE for Free Pascal - Meta Package , причем тут делфи )
<SergeyIT> ilya21, а установлены исходники?
<ilya21> так я его из центра приложений нормально ставил
<ilya21> при том что язык тот же
<SergeyIT> ilya21, так найди где исходники и пропиши к ним путь
<[koshka]> ку
<ilya21> я нашёл но как пропишу сразу не правильно
<artus> [koshka], котяяяяя!!!!!!!!! ))))))))
<SergeyIT> ilya21, пакет fpc-source - в синаптике глянь куда чего поставилось
<[Platon]> [koshka]: ыпч:)
<SergeyIT> ilya21, у меня так /usr/share/fpcsrc/$(FPCVER)/
<ilya21> у меня воопще нет такой папки на диске
<SergeyIT> ilya21, или в кроликах - /usr/share/fpcsrc/2.4.0/
<SergeyIT> ilya21, FPCVER - это переменная окружения
<ilya21> ааа
<ilya21> такого тоже нету
<ilya21> это /usr/share/fpcsrc/
<ilya21> ой
<ilya21> каталог /usr/share/fpcsrc/ пуст
<artus> @kick ilya21 ошибся каналом
<[Platon]> artus: ты кого забанил?ты зачем ck80 кикнул?:)
<artus> его ранило рикошетом )
<z13> есть тут админы 1с?
<[koshka]> artus: мр =)
<[Platon]> z13: не.время вставлять ананас в задницу гитлеру и админам 1с.подожди полчасика:)
<skai> @kick [Platon] пошул вон отседова, нигадяй
<SergeyIT> artus, и зачем кикнули - это же установка софта из реп убунты
<artus> SergeyIT, это не установка софта , он сам не знает чего хочет
<artus> и да, причем тут делфи к паскалю?
<artus> sudo aptitude install lazarus и все, лазаоур стоит )
<artus> *с
<artus> и причем тут каталог исходного котода который такой сложный и которого нет )
<User110[web]> всем привет, у меня проблемка, сидел на нетбуке смотрел фильм, комп ушел в ребут, пищит динамик и выдает Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key, убунту 10.10
<User110[web]> с чем это связано?
<User110[web]> подскажите пожалуйста
<UNIm95>  User110[web]: винч не опредделяется
<User110[web]> залез в биос, думал там что случилось, винч аидит
<User110[web]> *видит
<z13> User110[web]: флешку вытащи и ребутнись
<z13> или компашку
<UNIm95> User110[web] мать чьей фирмы?
<User110[web]> флешки нет, сидюка тоже
<UNIm95> User110[web] проверь порядок загрузки
<nexusreglog> проблемка такая, интересная, мне значит нужна консоль wine, я ее запускаю, тексты и сообщения белыми буквами оно мне выдает, но вот то, что я ввожу не видно, куда копать
<User110[web]> мать незнаю чей фирмы) нетбук не мой, щас в соседнем подъезде)
<z13> заходи в биос - бут - бут девайс приорити
<nexusreglog> шрифты там, кодировки etc?
<z13> User110[web]: если жесткий диск не сдох канеш.
<UNIm95> User110[web] у нетбука есть возможность выбора загрузочного устройства. обычно во время пост"а отображается
<z13> с чего до этого грузился - то и выбирай
<User110[web]> ну в биосе я поставил загрузку с винча
<UNIm95> User110[web] клавиша выбора загрузочного устройства
<z13> второй комп или ноут есть?
<User110[web]> есть
<UNIm95> User110[web] загрузки по сети нет?
<z13> какая там ОС?
<User110[web]> вин7
<z13> образ убунты 10,10 есть?
<User110[web]> на нетбуке вайфай
<User110[web]> с винды7 идет
<User110[web]> есть
<User110[web]> а это неможет быть что дрова на видео слетели?
<graftrahula> шалом
<z13> 1. иди на http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ там качай утилитку. с помощью нее делай загрузочную флешку убунты. потом грузись с флешки и смотри что с жестким.
<UNIm95> User110[web]: нет при этом загрузка пошла б
<NooBasik> бодрого всем дня. такой вопросил (у гугла спрашивал): есть ли возможно без wine  подключатся к компам с Radmin 3+?
<User110[web]> z13 зачем
<graftrahula> господа помогите.как скачивать из браузера файлы в сетевую папку?пункта сеть нету и в закладках не видет расшареную папку
<z13> у тебя либо слетел загрузочный сектор, либо жесткий диск сдох
<User110[web]> z13 сори недочитал до конца)
<User110[web]> флешка есть уже с убунтой
<z13> User110[web]: тем более. грузись с нее и смотри что там не так с диском
<User110[web]> а как загрузочный сектор востановить
<User110[web]> если он слетел
<NiCloAy> ппц.. зацените новый девайс для 3д просмотра http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uef17zOCDb8&feature=player_embedded
<nexusreglog> graftrahula: папка по самбе расщарена?
<z13> !grub2 | User110[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User110[web]: это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub также см !grub2-splash
<graftrahula> nexusreglog: да
<z13> User110[web]: смотри или вики или в инете. статей много
<User110[web]> спс
<nexusreglog> graftrahula: тоесть ты хочешь, чтобы программы могли в нее сохранять?
<graftrahula> nexusreglog: именно! точнее хром
<nexusreglog> тогда надо монтировать ее не через пункт "сеть"
<nexusreglog> так не получится
<graftrahula> падаван слушает
<NooBasik> как я понял, указать путь для "сохранить как..." - самому стало интересно. в мозиле тож не вижу
<nexusreglog> щас скажу
<User110[web]> а как при загрузке компа вызвать груб?
<artus> а с чего бы это оно должно уметь в сетевую папку сохранять?
<artus> nsf язайте )
<artus> *юзайте
<User110[web]> а то он иногда выскакивает, а в большинстве случаев автоматом система грузится
<nexusreglog> через mount, как любую фс надо
<NooBasik> artus - второй день после винды... )
<artus> и что?
<nexusreglog> ну или нфс, да
<graftrahula> а почему собсна и не должен сохранять туда)
<NooBasik> тык винда могла. а тут не привычно
<graftrahula> тооочно
<nexusreglog> потомучто это гуевый костыль реализованый на gvfs
<NooBasik> что такое gvfs ?
<nexusreglog> виртульная файловая система
<nexusreglog> короче, sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.x.x/dir /путь/куда/монтировать
<nexusreglog> например sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.2/share /mnt/samba_share
<nexusreglog> и будет как на винде
<NooBasik> sps, это прописывается эдиноразово или каждый раз при включении компа ?
<nexusreglog> каждый раз
<nexusreglog> можно написать скрипт и добавить его в запускаемые приложения (если сеть через nm настроена)
<graftrahula> пробуемс
<NooBasik> проще поискать что реализовано для работы в сети, а лучше в домене)
<artus> вот извращенцы, говорю же - NFS !
<nexusreglog> если настройки сети в interfaces прописаны то прописываем в fstab в соответствии с его синтаксисом и все
<nexusreglog> короче я тоже дрочился
<nexusreglog> теперь юзаю nfs
<nexusreglog> )))
<skai> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=29311
<NooBasik> если честно, то с NFS у мну ток игровые ассоциации) что эт за зверек такой ?
<nexusreglog> network file system
<nexusreglog> сетевая файловая система
 * z13 ушол ставить серв джаббера.
<nexusreglog> кстате, насчет сетей, после выхода из ждущего режима скорость с ~30-60Мб/сек падает до 8-12
<nexusreglog> тоесть с гигабитной на сотню, куда копнуть?
<artus> в гугл копни )
<nexusreglog> не помогает
<artus> а потом раскажеш как лечил )
<graftrahula> чет ругается sudo mount
<nexusreglog> =_= бесполезный канал, все сам, все сам)))
<NooBasik> ну в винде похожие проблемы были с сетевухами из-за галочки типа разрешить эконом режим в свойствах. тут хз
<[koshka]> с вами хорошо..)
<artus> @voice NooBasik
<nexusreglog> отрубить acpi кстати попробовать, да
<[koshka]> skai: я может чего нибудь тоже напишу :)
<[koshka]> как настроение будет
<skai> [koshka]: пиши:)
<graftrahula> nexusreglog: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.1.2/lmc  атас
<UNIm95> [koshka]:  чешу за ушком что скажешь?
<[koshka]> skai: :)
<artus> graftrahula, ты б уже nfs настроил и забыл )
<[koshka]> UNIm95: мур :D
<artus> graftrahula, https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/ru/network-file-system.html
<graftrahula> я лечу зубы у проктолога)
<[koshka]> artus: спасибо за игрушку ) до 16 лв дошла
<artus> [koshka], я уже всю прошол) ниче так )
<nexusreglog> graftrahula: проверь пути, наличие папок, адрес сервера наконец
<graftrahula> nexusreglog: ладно щас nfs попробуем
<skai> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/01/19/vkontakte/
<artus> skai, ыы
<nexusreglog> >>число скачиваний которых другими пользователями составило свыше 200 тысяч
<Xload> Google chrome лучше Opera 11(для линухи))
<nexusreglog> ЩИТО?
<nexusreglog> вконтакте можно скачивать?
<[koshka]> skai: ахаха
<[koshka]> можно)
<artus> но ха это срок дадут)
<[koshka]> не буду больше добовлять туда ниче
<[koshka]> еще посадят :D
<nexusreglog> я имею ввиду на комп, не юзая всякие приложения сайта и допы в браузере
<UNIm95> skai: а поцан попал
<skai> начало положено:)наконец то
<[koshka]> nexusreglog: не,только вроде через сайты и плагины
<nexusreglog> там нет кнопки скачать, только прослушивание
<nexusreglog> ну вот и весь разговор)
<nexusreglog> сайт не предоставляет возможности скачивания
<[koshka]> че то я опять забыла пароль от фб ..
<nexusreglog> уже феил
<artus> @voice nexusreglog
<nexusreglog> нани?
<skai> nexusreglog: понимаешь...его все равно запыжат за загрузку и распространение без лицензии.
<[koshka]> поспать что ли
<Poshlykov> "Есть ли разница в размещении SWAP?"
<Poshlykov> Вариант 1 :
<Poshlykov> 1. /
<Poshlykov> 2. SWAP
<Poshlykov> 3. /home
<Poshlykov> Вариант 2 :
<Poshlykov> 1. SWAP
<Poshlykov> 2. /
<Poshlykov> 3. /home
<nexusreglog> у опа баттхерт?
<[koshka]> омг
<skai> @kban Poshlykov 86400
<nexusreglog> юзай пасту
<skai> дзен:)
<UNIm95>  skai: а ты не сильно его?
<[koshka]> нормально
<skai> UNIm95: нормально:)он тут давно.мог бы и выучить про пастю
<UNIm95>  skai: может сначала войс?
<[koshka]> нефиг флудить
<UNIm95>  skai: тогда ладно
<[koshka]> я в первый день выучила :D
<skai> [koshka]: в перый день своего присутствия или в первый день моего опства?
<artus> @kban nexusreglog 3600 учим правила
<[koshka]> первый день своего присутствия )
<SergeyIT> artus, по-поводу лазаруса - при установке не всегда почему-то исходный код фпк ставится или конфигурится, сам сталкивался...
<[koshka]> привет,Влад )
<skai> SergeyIT: да забудь уж эту тему то:)
<inkvizitor68sl> привет, кошко )
<XuMuK> ыы
<[koshka]> inkvizitor68sl: почему оно? .<
<[koshka]> ><
<himik> skai вооще добрый человек. спас бедолагу от муки, а то бы я его заставил чуток включить мозг
<inkvizitor68sl> привет, кошка)
<skai> [koshka]: тебе больше нравится "привет, товарищ"?:))
<[koshka]> skai: нееееее, не нравится )
<skai> [koshka]: а придется терпеть:)
<[koshka]> нет!
<skai> artus: nigga die
<SergeyIT> [koshka], привет! Поцарапай их - уж больно строги стали (
 * z13 забыл пароль от оракла...
<[koshka]> SergeyIT: привет:) Да скоро придется ) Со Ская начну )
<artus> skai, O_o
<skai> artus: грю нигадяй ты:)где мой дропбокс?как я те игрушки кину то?
<Nebulosa> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Nebulosa, Понг понг понг...
<NooBasik> хде мона найти справочник по командам  терминала ?) (желательно на русском)?
<artus> !toolbox | NooBasik
<ubuntuhelp> NooBasik: http://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolbox
<NooBasik> ubuntuhelp спс
<SergeyIT> NooBasik, не поверишь - man
<Poshlykov1> привет чего выгоняете?
 * z13 ушел домой
<[koshka]> потому что флудить не надо
<[koshka]> !paste | Poshlykov1
<ubuntuhelp> Poshlykov1: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<UNIm95> !rules|Poshlykov1:
<ubuntuhelp> Poshlykov1:: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/5UWBR а так же http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Poshlykov1> ну вот теперь единичка на конце висит....
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: сейчас на МКС за акуммулятор разговаривают
<UNIm95> Poshlykov1  закон суров но он закон
<artus> @unban Poshlykov
<Poshlykov1> а если я так буду часто делать потом весь сигмент за банят...
<artus> Poshlykov1, и в следуйший раз не флуди) ато еще и за обход бана схлопочеш на недельку)
<UNIm95>  Poshlykov1:  твою дивизию. так не нарушай правила!
<SergeyIT> Offoffoff, на телефоне сел акк.? Теперь в цуп не дозвониться?
<graftrahula> artus: когда монтирую с nfs  мне выдает mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.2:/lmc
<[koshka]> artus: дроооп! :)
<[koshka]> Offoffoff: няу)
<UNIm95> [koshka]:  не няу а просто ня!
<Poshlykov> ура я опять я...
<Poshlykov> спасибо...
<Poshlykov> за -b
<[koshka]> веди себя прилично)
<UNIm95> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uef17zOCDb8&feature=player_embedded ржу немагу
<Poshlykov> ну так все таки есть разница как разбить жоский..
<UNIm95> Poshlykov есть разница как разбить жёсткий. молотком с балкона ап стену
<UNIm95> блин запятые не поставил =(
<[koshka]> фу какой ужасный дядька
<[koshka]> бородатый ><
<UNIm95> [koshka]:  я?
<[koshka]> UNIm95: не) на видео
<UNIm95> [koshka]:  или видео?
<SergeyIT> Poshlykov, своей головой - кто ж знает чего тебе надо
<NooBasik> http://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolbox - посмотрел, поплакал. Явно мои знания переоценили :( ниче там так и не понял, как адаптировать под убунту (
<skai> @voice UNIm95
<UNIm95> [koshka]:  я уже подумал у меня скратая камера где стоит
 * skai казалось бы, причем здесь линукс
<UNIm95> skai: а драйвер для обеспечения синхронизации написать можешь?
 * [koshka] погладила skai
<UNIm95> [koshka] наждачкой?
<skai> UNIm95: вот напишешь - сниму войс
<[koshka]> UNIm95: не, нельзя, он же хороший
<UNIm95> skai боюсь у меня таких знаний нет
<SergeyIT> NooBasik, начни отсюда http://www.f-notes.info/linux:linux_command
<Poshlykov> ну вот 1. SWAP  2./  3. home  ну или как по другому... есть в этом разница и какая...
<NooBasik> SergeyIT, о! спс) *убег распечатывать*
<Poshlykov> SergeyIT: спасибо... за ссылочку уже добавил в закладки...
<NooBasik> и завершающий вопрос на сегодня: есть еще статьи для детского сада по написанию и запуску скриптов в командной строке ?)
<Poshlykov> NooBasik: на русском?
<NooBasik> Poshlykov желательно ) мона и на анг  - с переводчиком посижу )
<Poshlykov> NooBasik: давай если на русском...
<NooBasik> Poshlykov, не я сам ищу такое добро )
<Poshlykov> NooBasik: ну я думал у тебя есть уже хочешь поделится...
<Telobit> народ здорово
<Telobit> с сетями кто дружит?
<[koshka]> привет
<Poshlykov> а есть у кого что по питону?
<[koshka]> ты спрашивай что интересует )
<Poshlykov> тока на русском...
<[koshka]> а тот, кто знает возможно ответит )
<[koshka]> Poshlykov: а гугл не помогает ?
<Poshlykov> [koshka]: помогает но не всегда...
<Telobit> гугл это сложно
<[koshka]> блин, пытаюсь уже второй час поставить пиджин
<[koshka]> и ни как руки не доходят
<Telobit> как маршрутизацию прописать на локальную сеть через vpn?
<SergeyIT> NooBasik, вот валялась ссылка http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/bash_scripting_guide/ может подойдет
<SergeyIT> NooBasik, там же http://www.opennet.ru/man.shtml и много еще чего...
<UNIm95> [koshka] с пиджином помочь?
<NooBasik> SergeyIT и опять биг спс. На пару дней загрузну )
<[koshka]> не, я сама )
<[koshka]> просто форум читаю)
<UNIm95> [koshka] уговорила
<[koshka]> начинаю читать,и забываю что мне пиджин нужен
<UNIm95> [koshka] ща помогу
<UNIm95>  [koshka]  http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<NooBasik> а, еще: что я мог такое натворить с компом что:
<NooBasik> после устанвки убунту, фортачка не становится. хоть винт форматил всем чем мог?
<NooBasik> видюха не выдает сигнал на монитор, но! система подымаеццо (мона заходить удаленно) и видео видит и грит что сбоев нету ?)
<UNIm95> NooBasik кабель к монику подключил?
<SergeyIT> NooBasik, не учитайся! Практика - критерий истины
<NooBasik> UNIm95 аха. и аналог, и цифровой, и 4 вариации квм свича )
<UNIm95> NooBasik а монику питание дал?
<[koshka]> спс)
<NooBasik> SergeyIT надо хотя бы пробежать по страничкам, чтоб в случаи чего знать хде искать )
<NooBasik> UNIm95 аха. второй комп показывает норма)
<UNIm95> NooBasik кабель от второго компа ткни первому
<NooBasik> а, еще из ряда шаманства: если отключить сетевой кабель, то картинка появляется после 2-3 запуска компа )
<UNIm95> [koshka] мне спс?
<UNIm95> NooBasik тебя не любят боги =)
<[koshka]> UNIm95: ага )
<NooBasik> 	
<UNIm95> [koshka]: пожалуйста
<NooBasik> UNIm95 пробовал - тож самое (система изначальна :4-х портовый квм свич и один набор (моник, мышь клава))
<SergeyIT> NooBasik, это знак свыше - убей винду )
<UNIm95> NooBasik  SergeyIT:  прав
<Poshlykov> я предлагаю  слово "винда" включить в матершину и в отправлять в бан...
<Poshlykov> :-)
<NooBasik> SergeyIT это пока работу парализует мою ) но в планах есть, ток надо тут освоиццо немного )
<UNIm95>  Poshlykov:  да тебя отправим первым
<UNIm95> NooBasik попробуй винду в виртуалке держать
 * UNIm95 ругается. 9 серия хауса еще не переведена. ксо
<NooBasik> UNIm95 я до вчера еще даже не знал как приложения тут запускать, а ты так сразу виртуалку ставить и там настраивать )
<UNIm95>  NooBasik: virtualbox в помощь
<[koshka]> NooBasik: научишься
<[koshka]> это не трудно )
<NooBasik> да воть и пытаюсь )
<NooBasik> лан, всем спс и пока - погнал я додому )
 * [koshka] влияет на artus
<SergeyIT> [koshka] в тапок?
<UNIm95> [koshka] что-то мне подсказывает что ты влияешь на весь канал
<[koshka]> UNIm95: почему это?)
<[koshka]> SergeyIT: нее)) морально :D
<UNIm95> [koshka]: потому что [помехи] и [помехи] [помехи] [помехи] [помехи] а так же [помехи][помехи][помехи]
<[v-8]_jupiter> КТо знает какой у inkvizitor68sl ноут?
<UNIm95> [v-8]_jupiter спроси у инквизитора
<inkvizitor68sl> asus u35jc
<inkvizitor68sl> сорри, занят
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: ку . спс
<SergeyIT> [v-8]_jupiter, у него как у крутого самый большой в мире ноут
 * UNIm95 ждёт ThinkPad X220e
<[v-8]_jupiter> ))
<UNIm95> [v-8]_jupiter: чего улыбаешься? он с 6000 радеоном
<[v-8]_jupiter> там nvidia optimus
<UNIm95> [v-8]_jupiter e линейка же амдшная!
<[koshka]> брр..кто то холод включил
<[koshka]> skai: че то Артус ушел и потерялся
<[v-8]_jupiter> UNIm95: http://www.notebook-center.ru/overview_254.html
<[koshka]> не замерз ли он часом..
<UNIm95> [v-8]_jupiter я про синкпад
<bosyak> привет всем
<UNIm95> bosyak: хай
<[koshka]> привет
<bosyak> чем хандру снять, скажите... вот беспокойство на душе какое-то... и причину не могу понять. че сделать можно?
<UNIm95> bosyak: проверь ты сегодня экзамен не пропустил?
<bosyak> нет :) в марте только :)
<UNIm95> bosyak так уже март
<bosyak> :)
<UNIm95> bosyak испугался?
<bosyak> мгновение было :)
<bosyak> ну и как? убунта затопчит все остальные дистрибутивы?
<UNIm95> bosyak не дебиана оставит
<bosyak> а апргейды между релизами как проходят, плавно? или лучше сразу переустанавливать?
<|rapidsp|> плавно переустанавливать :)
<UNIm95>  bosyak:  от лтс до лтс всё нормально. с переустановкой
<bosyak> т.е. ставить лучше ЛТС... и жить полтора года спокойно?!
<UNIm95> bosyak не полтора а 3
 * |rapidsp| решил жить без переустановок. тестовая бунта до 11.04 обновилась и вроде живет себе там в уголочке...
<bosyak> я 10.10 поставил... в плане спокойной жизни хуже?
<UNIm95>  bosyak: я с *,10 имел много плохих встречь поэтому не использую
<bosyak> в общем в продашене - только ЛТС. пнятно.
<UNIm95> bosyak что значит в продашене?
<|rapidsp|> на боевых машинах
<bosyak> UNIm95, а чем бэкапить? я на винде софт всякий ставил... а потом - хрясь... и восстановил винду на раздел.
<|rapidsp|> мне нравится "хрясь" )))
<UNIm95> bosyak я бэк ап только на настройки делал
<UNIm95> bosyak в смысле /home на отдельном разделе
<bosyak> UNIm95, ну продакшен, это когда тебе нужно просто работать, а не настраивать\обновлять систему...
<UNIm95> bosyak ок понял. просто раньше это называлось
<UNIm95> bosyak не быть гентушником
<bosyak> :)
<[koshka]> ладно) ушла я
<[koshka]> удачного вечера ;)
<bosyak> тебе тоже
<UNIm95> [koshka] пока
<bosyak> Иркутские есть?
<|rapidsp|> http://gnome3.org/
<|rapidsp|> трепещите гномоводы :)
<UNIm95> |rapidsp|: уря!
<|rapidsp|> хоть бы ролик какой тиснули...
<[v-8]_jupiter> это офф сайт?
<|rapidsp|> ну какбы вроде да... на опеннете проанонсировали
<UNIm95> |rapidsp| придётся версию 11,10 тестить
<[v-8]_jupiter> мда чтото я седня розсеян
<|rapidsp|> бум надеяться, что синдром кде4 не повторится :)
<inkvizitor68sl> у кого фф под рукой?
<inkvizitor68sl> https://z-payment.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> гляньте
<inkvizitor68sl> признается ли сертификат валидным?
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl: у меня зашло без предупреждений. но я там не зареган
<inkvizitor68sl> ну так и должно быть
<inkvizitor68sl> просто с утра жаловалось
<sharikoff> bosyak: я иркутский
<sharikoff> чо хотел?
<bosyak> sharikoff, да просто... земляк! :) где работаешь?
<sharikoff> дома в основоном
<Xload> Почему у меня подвисает видео в браузере?
<bosyak> sharikoff, программируешь?
<sharikoff> bosyak: админю
<Xload> Кто знает почему онлайн-видео в браузереподвисает?
<sharikoff> Xload: никто не знает
<sharikoff> bosyak: сам где?
<Xload> sharikoff: и у всех подвисает?
<sharikoff> практически
<Xload> и что делать?
<sharikoff> ничего
<sharikoff> смириться
<johnwew> Люди кто хорошо разбирается в Pidgim?
<SergeyIT> а что это?
<NiCloAy> пиджым :)
<sharikoff> просто пи
<Xload> SergeyIT Irc для линукса
<UNIm95>  johnwew ну я
<sharikoff> johnwew: чо хотел?
<SergeyIT> Xload, где скачать?
<NiCloAy> чет apt про него не вкурсе :)
<bosyak> sharikoff, управление судебных приставов, безопасник \ программер (Java)
<artus> Xload, чегой???
<johnwew> Вообще проблема такая
<Xload> SergeyIT:  Центр приложений убунту
<sharikoff> bosyak: =)) неплохо
<UNIm95> johnwew ну?
<Xload> artus ты про что?
<SergeyIT> Xload, нету
<Xload> SergeyIT а у меня есть)))0
<artus> Xload, Xload | SergeyIT Irc для линукса <----
<bosyak> sharikoff, ничего сказачного :)
<Xload> artus ну ирка то в чем общаешся
<johnwew> получил бан )) и снять не могу
<Xload> artus  IRC
<|rapidsp|> )))
<UNIm95>  johnwew:  никто не поможет
<johnwew> pidgim палиться както ))
<artus> Xload, irc для линукса звучит сильно )
<bosyak> sharikoff, а учишься где?
<Xload> artus:  ))))
<UNIm95>  johnwew:  все вопросы к администрации канала
<artus> @voice johnwew
<artus> johnwew, нету такого pidgim ! есть pidgin !
<johnwew> причем другие клиенты не поляться ))
<artus> johnwew, а где тебя забанили?
<UNIm95> artus: кажись у нас
<johnwew> сдесь ))
<Xload> artus   а точно)))))ну я прото определил по первым буквам
<NiCloAy> artus: alias pidgim='pidgin'
<sharikoff> bosyak: я уж дано отучился
<sharikoff> *давно
<UNIm95> artus: я телепат о ужос!
<bosyak> sharikoff, я тоже давно... но вот еще раз "занесло" :)
 * UNIm95 нужен 2-ой моник 
<artus> johnwew, а давно? и какой ник?
<NiCloAy> а ктонибудь учится удаленно в каком нить буржуйском вузе, типа university of phoenix или universitet liverpool - я в послднем думаю поучится...
<skai> как узнать в консоли внешний ип?
<UNIm95> artus: сбежал =(
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, клонируй первый
<bosyak> sharikoff, а ты админишь винду или линухи?
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: их уже не производят
<artus> UNIm95, вернетцо забаню )
<artus> johnwew, а давно? и какой ник?
<UNIm95> artus:  ржу немогу )))))))
<johnwew> че ?
<artus> !kban --user johnwew нефиг обходить баны
<artus> @kban --user johnwew нефиг обходить баны
<NiCloAy> bosyak: а ты давно на java кодишь :) ?
<artus> так, кто это такой я уже понял
<sharikoff> bosyak: да все практически включая железки
<UNIm95> ксо http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/open_source/112155/
<UNIm95> кстати на хабрахабр инвайта нет?
<bosyak> NiCloAy, давно, но не слишком интенсивно.
<NiCloAy> bosyak: ясно.
<dfgdg> вы достали меня банитть бббббббббббббббббббббб
<bosyak> NiCloAy, могу только сказать, что в контору на собеседование ходил, был лучшим, чем все, кто приходил до меня.
<artus> @kban --host dfgdg
<UNIm95> artus:  по ip бей
<bosyak> NiCloAy, а ты единомышленников ищешь? или чего?
<NiCloAy> bosyak: ну конторы разные бывают :), было бы желание.. а ты rmi thread jdbc  и прочие ништяки уверенно знаешь ?
<NiCloAy> bosyak: нее.. я на java тоже как то пробовал, даже устроился, но работать стал вовсе не программистом :)
<bosyak> NiCloAy, rmi пробовал только, вместе с EJB-2, остальное так... пользовался. Я сейчас изучаю NoSQL
<StopAdmin> Admin мы взлослые люди давай договоримся бан это не решение
<UNIm95> artus:  по ip бань!
<StopAdmin> самый умныйчтоли
<bosyak> да забейте банить...
<dmay> о! у вас тут срач штоле? :3
<bosyak> дайте человеку шанс :)
<UNIm95> StopAdmin по крайней мере не тупой
<artus> @kban --host StopAdmin
<shki1866> за что баните то?
<UNIm95> shki1866  dmay: баны гад обходит
<dmay> UNIm95: ногами его! ногами!!!
<UNIm95> dmay чем только не пытались
<artus> на 213.87.*.* кто-кто сидит?
<artus> хех, много сидять (
<bosyak> artus, да не упирайся... нафиг время тратить.
<UNIm95> artus кажись у него статик
<UNIm95> artus вроде это заяц
<dmay> а bosyak тодже зобанить! за поддержку!
<UNIm95> artus !
<NuLadno> Привет всем
<shki1866> ) dmay а тебя за подстрекательство!)
<dmay> NuLadno: что сломал?
<artus> @kban NuLadno
<bosyak> :)
<NiCloAy> праздник банщика прям какойто :)
<UNIm95> его добъём!
<SergeyIT> здесь не березовый веник, а осиновый кол нужен
<artus> skai, доставай банилку ) буш развлекатцо)
<skai> artus: че такое?
<UNIm95> skai:  да появился обходящий баны
<artus> skai, да неупокоеный, все лезет и лезеть) я на него печати накладываю, закапыаю а он опять лезет)
<skai> это ктож такой?
<UNIm95>  skai: 213.87.74.66 его ip
<artus> вот, бубен )
<skai> artus: хммм...
<skai> @kban --user Buben
<UNIm95> artus: skai: кажись вы поспешили
<artus> UNIm95, не, 213.87.*
<UNIm95> artus: и что? я же говорил вроде это заяц а у него статика
<skai> я тор настроил себе:)
<UNIm95> skai: и как?
<skai> ааатлично:)
<UNIm95>  skai: какие плюсы? минусы?
<skai> минусы - некоторые прокси пингуются долго.плюсы - халявный ластфм и мой ип(который один на всю общагу и постоянный) наконец стал динамикой
<UNIm95> skai сижу дама с анлима. и тебя не понимаю =)
<artus> @unban Vseznaickin
<UNIm95> artus кого вернул к жизни?
<artus> @unban Vseznaickin
<artus> @mode -b *!*@213.87.76.24
<artus> @mode -b *!*@213.87.76.61
<sharikoff> шо та тут не на жизнь а на смерть
<uvvtu> ну всем типа привет и все такое
<sharikoff> artus: зазвлекаешься?=)
<artus> sharikoff, ))
<uvvtu> как любезно вы общаетесь
<uvvtu> Offoffoff1: здорово вантус корешок
<artus> @mode -b  *!~Buben@*
<uvvtu> чтото хило сегодня на канале
<uvvtu> sharikoff: дай хоть ты команду циркулярно - чтобы на плац выходили
<NiCloAy> ктонибудь знает в gnome3 можно все навороты отключить будет?, я так понимаю там gnome-shell по умолчанию будет, а у меня что то тормоза дикие когда (правда в 2м гноме) xbmc из под gnome-shell открывал
<sharikoff> uvvtu: http://www.mak.ru/russian/investigations/2010/files/tu154m_101/open_micr.pdf
<sharikoff> почитай 3 страницы последние
<sharikoff> что то мне это напоминает
<sharikoff> дежкрство в главном зале =) вот что =))
<artus> @mode -b *!~NuLadno@213.87.74.66
<artus> @mode -b  *!~johnwew@*
<death_> всем привет
<san4o> death_: со смертью както стремно здороватся ...
<Offoffoff1> death_: убейся
<shki1866> NiCloAy: нравится стандартный гном без наворотов - переходи на Xfce.
<NiCloAy> shki1866: не охота заново в гуях разбираться :)..
<NiCloAy> хотя с gnome3 наверно так и получится.
<artus> @voice Offoffoff1
<death_> подскажите кто знает как сделать что бы 3g модем zte mf 180 от билайн стабильно работал в ubuntu 10.10
<Offoffoff1> death_: прошить его... или исправить его конфигу
<skai> death_: сжечь его
<death_> прошивать не хочу
<death_> как исправить
<gerard1> death_ тогда сжигай))
<artus> death_, гуглить
<death_> гуглил не помогает там везде твердят что надо два файла из прошивки удалить которых у меня вообще нет
<artus> death_, значит все вопросы к производителю
<death_> мда
<san4o> death_: что это за модем где из прощивки можна определенные файлы удалять
<StealthVipera> Прет всем!
<sharikoff> re
<sharikoff> @devoice Offoffoff1
<shki1866> StealthVipera: прив.  рассказывай чегонить интересное
<StealthVipera> ))
<StealthVipera> нечиво(
<ydz> Добрый вечер!
<StealthVipera> привет!
<Lorgus> q
<AndreX> привет всем кого не видел
<himik> AndreX: привет
<skai> !зштп
<skai> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<sharikoff> skai: http://wiki.thelinux.ru/doku.php/%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B4%D1%8B_irc
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> сексуально?
<artus> кошерненько)
<skai> Ваще:)голубой вверх и розовый низ:)
<sharikoff> =))
 * NooBasik тестаю инфу по ссылке выше
<Lorgus> хех... ощибочка... голубой низ.....  =0)))
<sharikoff> нормальный низ
<NooBasik> а есть еще сайты, где топики описаны так же как и на http://thelinux.ru/ ?)
<skai> NooBasik: ага.thelinux.ru
<skai> NooBasik: ты просто следи.друзьям расскажи
<AndreX> NooBasik: http://irc.netall.ru/
<NooBasik> такс, а про убунту(линукс) на языке детского сайта ?)
<NooBasik> тьфу, вместо сайта - сада )
<NooBasik> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<zooleen> Привет всем. Не подскажите, каким пользователем сервер samba осуществляей доступ к файлам?
<NooBasik> !samba
<ubuntuhelp> программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<never> Всем добрый вечер.
<NooBasik> Доброго
<StealthVipera> Привет
<NooBasik> !radmin
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='radmin'
<]d]on[YwkAdrA[> !cowsay
<ubuntuhelp> Cowsay — программа, с помощью которой можно выводить в терминал забавных коров/пингвинов/etc.
 * NooBasik *думает, что бы такого умного ляпнуть
<]d]on[YwkAdrA[> !sl
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='sl'
<]d]on[YwkAdrA[> Хммм, почему нету паровоза?
<NooBasik> а что такое sl ? гугл как-то размыто отвечает
<]d]on[YwkAdrA[> это комманда которая выводит паровоз в терминал
<]d]on[YwkAdrA[> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/sl
<]d]on[YwkAdrA[> Sl is a program that can display animations aimed to correct you if you type 'sl' by mistake. SL stands for Steam Locomotive.
<never> Извините, у меня такой вопрос. Может быть кто-нибудь поможет, буду благодарен. Где нужно менять символическую ссылку на java, по default'у в Ubuntu 10.10 она на openjdk стоит, а мне нужно на sun'овская jdk?
<gerard1> чёйт все посыпались??
<rapidsp> отбой?
<gerard1> куда все массово ушли?
<artus> сплит)
<gerard1> И что это значит ? (quit: *.net *.split).
<gerard1> А почему меня не кинуло?
<gerard1> artus остальные почему остались?
<artus> ну с их точки зруния выкинуло тебя )
<artus> *зрения
<gerard1> artus ааа, даже тааак?
<never> Sun jdk поставил, netbeans тоже. VisualVM что-то не хочет работать.
<NooBasik> !VisualVM
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='VisualVM'
<never> Выдаёт ошибку, что-то в роде "use jdk"
<tenshigo> не знаю что ты там намудрил. я все нормально поставил.
<tenshigo> он автоматический подменяет собой openjdk
<tenshigo> java -version
<tenshigo> и кстати... visualvm прекрасно на openjdk запускается
<never> ok, сейчас покопаюсь
<Sergey_IT> привет войсованым и нет
<Galaxy2000> превед медвед
<[v-8]_jupiter> Фух дома наконецто
<parfux> а не подскажите какой нибудь канал по программированию?
<parfux> желательно русский...
<tenshigo> на rusnet'e #programming
<parfux> благодарю
<andreylosev>  английский есть http://stackoverflow.com/
<Sergey_IT> parfux, на чем программишь?
<parfux> да вот решил уровень С++ поднять
<parfux> есть пара вопросов
<Sergey_IT> parfux, а надо?
<parfux> тут мне вряд-ли ответят..
<parfux> наверное надо
<parfux> во всяком случае мне интересно...
<Sergey_IT> parfux, а чего программишь?
<parfux> в общем-то цель именно научится, в качестве обучалки решил попробовать написать клон LostVikings с Sega Genesis
<parfux> может помнит кто..
<Sergey_IT> parfux, даже не слышал (
<tenshigo> игры... сложнее не придумаешь задачку.
<Sergey_IT> это да!
<parfux> нуу..
<parfux> да вроде все уже написано
<NooBasik> есть одна задача, которая сложнее игр...
<tenshigo> раз 10 подумай хватит ли терпения довести все это безобразие до логического конца.
<parfux> я чисто учусь
<NooBasik> написать интуитивно понятный для бухгалтеров интерфейс любой программы...
<parfux> и первое место уделяю качеству кода
<parfux> эт чисто фан, чтобы научится
<tenshigo> что под жтим подразумеваешь?
<tenshigo> качество кода.
<sylion> народ помогите разобратся с dolphin. Я качаю service menus, а они не пашут, в чем траблы??
<parfux> ну я месяц пишу модуль для реализации сохранения в игре
<parfux> изучаю конструкторы..
<sylion> народ ау!
<parfux> уже три разанаписал
<parfux> но потом все переделываю ещепижже
<parfux> вобщем просто учусь
<sylion> Народ помогите кто нибудь!!!
<parfux> что за сервис меню?
<tenshigo> вот вот.
<tenshigo> херней не майся. сначала теорию, что бы от зубов отскакивало, а не на примере игры изучать конструкторы.
<tenshigo> ОО в С++ это тебе не java или C#
<artus> @kick tenshigo не матерись !
<sylion> Ну действия в настройках...
<Sergey_IT> NooBasik, такие проги только бухгалтер может написать
<dmay> ОО в ЦПП это треш и угар же! :3
<dmay> чего индусим то?
<Sergey_IT> dmay, да нормально там, если ерундой не заниматься
<dmay> Sergey_IT: даже жаба добрее к девелоперу... про Великий Светлый Добро И Процветание C# вообще молчу )
<Sergey_IT> dmay, извращенцы и на басике какое напишут, что волосы дыбом встанут
<Sergey_IT> такое
<dmay> Sergey_IT: на басике и у хороших девов получается только такое писать :D
<dmay> перечитал лог лол
<dmay> "обучаюсь, "фан" и "первое место качеству кода" ага ага ))
<artus> dmay, эт кито такой?
<parfux> я
<artus> ну-ну))
<dmay> artus: старницу наверх глянь )
<dmay> parfux: напиши лучше очередной сапёр, чесслово. хоть шанс будет что таки доделаешь ;)
 * andreylosev is away: zzz
<parfux> вот так всегда, назовеш поставленную цель... надо было сказать "просто учусь".
<NooBasik> parfux +1 =)
<tenshigo> dmay, а ты написал свой сапер -_-?
<dmay> parfux: ну а что ты хотел? ты-б ещё сказал мол "пишу свой линукс", ага
<parfux> чето на руснете молчат все...
<parfux> может тут кто ответит..
<dmay> tenshigo: ога. на делфе :3 и там всё поле из кнопочек было ^_^'
<parfux> в шаблоне функции нужно сделать преобразование строки в ТИП, соответсвенно вызвать разные функции atoi atol и тп...
<parfux> как реализовать выбор функции в зависимости от типа?
<dmay> эм... смотреть что за тип и разбирать?
<artus> parfux, а это все к чему ? )
<dmay> только не говорите мне что в цпп нет аналога рефлекшена
<parfux> хочу реализовать ассоциативный контейнер, из которого можно получить значение вот так: int i=data["parametr"]; double j=data["parametr2"], string k=data["parametr3"]
<artus> @voice parfux
<tenshigo> parfux, это не канал программирования. оффтоп возможен, но в меру.
<parfux> окей.
<parfux> сам же спросил, сам же забанил...
<artus> я спросил к чему это все тут, а не развернутые ответы )
<tenshigo> это всего то войс. бан другое -_-
<markmx> а кто нить маемой пользовался? ато мне тут мобилка приедет скоро с маемой, там де вроде на бае дебиана... то бишь деб будут инсталиться?
<Galaxy2000> не гарантия
<markmx> фигова... ну лан, вернемся к убунте - раз на раз очень тяжело выходит из суспенда, куда посмареть в чем может быть лапша?
<markmx> 10.10, под xfce, стоят апачики, мускулы и прочие прелести, но пробовал их вырубать и так же иногда ыбстро просыпается, иногда очень туго
<dima1> парни я прикрутил к бродкому модуль wl  ура товарищи
<dima1> 08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<dima1> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company BCM4312 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<dima1> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 44
<dima1> 	Memory at d1100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]
<dima1> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<dima1> 	Kernel driver in use: iwlagn
<dima1> 	Kernel modules: iwlagn, wl
<artus> @kick dima1 flood
<markmx> вот ведь чукча =) теперь мой вопрос ушел за край окна и на него не ответят...
<tenshigo> -_-
<ydz> Люди, скажите, мне кажется или после удаления кед гном медленнее работает?
<ilv> подскажите что произойдет с флешкой, если ее не размонтировать перед началом копирования на нее образа диска dd if=/dev/sda of=/path/someboot.iso
<ilv> и как
<tenshigo> то же что если задать вопрос человеку которому оторвали голову.
<ilv> очень неконкретно
<tenshigo> да ну -_-
<tenshigo> а вопрос конечно гениальный.
<ilv> не остри на счет гениальности
<artus> а что вообще делали гном и кде на 1й машине?
<parfux> вопрос и вопрос
<ilv> у меня процесс копирования уже идет
<tenshigo> и?
<artus> м причем здесь копирование )
<parfux> если не размонтировано, и вовремя копирования система туда чтонибудь запишет
<ilv> я не дышу
<parfux> то возможно повредятся данные
<parfux> размонтирование предотвращает запись
<artus> а это про дд а не гном
<ilv> меня сейчас более интересует сохранность работоспособности флешки
<tenshigo> нечего не будет.
<artus> ilv, не парся, ниче с ней не будет
<tenshigo> так что моя аналоги вполне сойдет.
<artus> если не сгорит )
<artus> или не сломаетцо)
<ilv> как примерно долго 4Г копируется через дд
<tenshigo> все зависит от размера блока и скорости флешки.
<ydz> час
<ilv> если смотреть как часто моргает флешка, вернее очень не часто
<artus> в 2 раза дольше чем 2г )
<ilv> не замерял на 2Г
<artus> а если не смотреть то копирует быстрее )
<tenshigo> вопросы конечно блеск, засекай время. будт тебе ответ на твою задачку.
<artus> ilv, ну в 4ре раза быстрее чем 1г )
<ilv> artus тебе сколько лет?
<artus> 7мь)
<ilv> рановато ты умножение осилил
<artus> ну дык )
<tenshigo> интересно чем это закончится
<artus> tenshigo, ^_^
<ilv> я вам не напишу
<ilv> или отвечу как нибудь бесполезно
<tenshigo> пока ты так и делаешь...
<tenshigo> в чем разница?
 * artus даже не знает что сказать
<tenshigo> -_-
<ydz> пиплы, что делать: я пишу на гтк+, но очень нравиться кде, а там криво отображаются гтк приложения...
<artus> смиритцо
<artus> или пилить гном до сомтояния пока понравится)
<rapidsp> писать на кути?
<sharikoff> мне очень нравится коньяк а пью я все время водку
<sharikoff> что делать?
<artus> sharikoff, запивать селедку молоком )
<ydz> ))))
<artus> чтоб думы тяжкие не мучали )
<ydz> вся фишка в том, что и gnome тоже очень нравиться
<artus> ydz, тебе кстати этот совет тоже подходит)
<ilv> детсад
<ydz> не говори
<artus> и не говори )
<sharikoff> мне нравится и коняк и водка а мешать нельзя.. что делать?
<ilv> чтож вас не гонял
<ilv> гонят*
<artus> @op
<artus> @deop
<artus> а кто ж нас прогонит то? )
<sharikoff>  мы месныя
<ydz> не, не так, мне нравится водка и коньяк, но коньяк пить не хочеца, потому что водку пить хочеца и наоборот
<ilv> спаянный коллектив
<sharikoff> ydz: не пей
<sharikoff> вообще
<ydz> да правда что. сделать sudo apt-get remove Xorg и фсё
<artus> ydz, ты того, на бумаге пиши) меньше проблем будет)
<ydz> а если серьезно?
<sharikoff> если серьезно то я лично против гуи так как теряется гибкость
<artus> а что тебе мешает для тестов держать кде в том же вбоксе? чисто для тестов
<sharikoff> в нем все решают за меня
<sharikoff> поэтому по существу ничего сказать не могу
<ydz> нетбук потому что
<ydz> так что либо гном, либо кде
<sharikoff> ydz: заведи вдску
<sharikoff> поставь туда иксы
<artus> ну так ты определяйсо)
<ydz> что завести?
<sharikoff> внц
<sharikoff> и тести скотлько влезет
<gerard1> sharikoff подскажи пожалуйста, откуда ты баш читаешь? ibash.org.ru?
<sharikoff> я баш не читаю
<tenshigo> ydz, а вот кде приложения отлично отображаются в гноме.
<artus> sharikoff, да ладно тебе, признавайсо)
<dmay_> так
<sharikoff> artus: спалил...
<artus> sharikoff, ))
<dmay_> как в пыхпыхе выглядит функция которая табличку с инфой возвращает?
<dmay_> php_info()?
<artus> dmay_, уверенно так выглядит, мужественно
<sharikoff> phpinfo()
<gerard1> :-D
<gerard1> artus jn;`u))
<dmay_> artus: не, с этой точки зрения она выглядит как привидение из 1991 года >.<
<dmay_> sharikoff: thnx
<gerard1> artus отжёг))
<|DEMON|> привет ребят
<dmay_> Configuration File (php.ini) Path	C:\Windows
<artus> @voice dmay_
<dmay_> и это, матьих, "один из самых известных хостингов в USA"
<dmay_> artus: не, это я пожаловаться показал )
<artus> dmay_, не ругайсо словами страшными )) я про (php.ini) PathC:\Windows  )))
<artus> @devoice )
<artus> @devoice dmay_
<black_cat> да уж, текст не для слабонервных :)
<artus> ))
<dmay_> artus: это не я, это хойстер ^_^'
<artus> dmay_, эм.... а зачем тебе такой ?
<dmay_> artus: ну он, какбэ, ASP, так что C:\ понятно. но что они его в каталоге ОС хранят...
<artus> xD
<dmay_> а вообще да, ASP хостинг с прикрученых пыхпыхом это да )
<sharikoff> на апач можно эту лабуду прикрутить
<sharikoff> точно знаю
<artus> sharikoff, ога, они и кинутцо апач на цшт ставить)
<black_cat> это более гигантский изврат
<black_cat> :)
<artus> *win
<dmay_> sharikoff: какой опач? там Ъ-ИИС7
<dmay_> она няшная и кавайная :3
<dmay_> и даже работает, да ))
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> dmay_: я такое не умею..
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: когда новые статьи ожидать в блоге?
<inkvizitor68sl> фз
<[v-8]_jupiter> А то уже времени прошло ни одной нет)
<inkvizitor68sl> когда домен выкуплю
<[v-8]_jupiter> а на когда планируется?
<inkvizitor68sl> на 4 дня назад
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<sharikoff> ты ему на мыло шли
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> сделай типа рассылку
<ozstr1ker> привет рум есть неспящие специалисты по вирусам, у меня большие неприятности!?
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<artus> наверно большие, мы то откуда знаем )
<sharikoff> ozstr1ker: шота ты не туда попал помоему
<[v-8]_jupiter> ))
<sharikoff> здесь мораторий на вирусы
<artus> sharikoff, да не, он попал а куда и на сколько еще не понял)
<ozstr1ker> капец троян переименовал фалы в .doc.exe и спрятал оригинал. переименовал назад в .doc а кодировка не совпадает и вообще не понятные кракозяябры мне не знакомые
<artus> ozstr1ker, а причем тут док, екзе, вирусы к убунте?
<inkvizitor68sl> ozstr1ker, вывод очевиден
<inkvizitor68sl> ozstr1ker, включи убунту, удали все экзешники  и пользуйся либрооффисом
<funt1k> wine?
<ozstr1ker> не в убунту я спросил про политику вирусов как поднимать такие файлы в винде или в убунту что делать если антивирус не помогает?
<artus> перед этим форматнув винду) ибо там вирусыыыы
<ozstr1ker> ребята по существу ...
<artus> ozstr1ker, я не понял, причем тут убунта к сасраными в венде машинами?
<artus> @voice ozstr1ker
<artus> могу еще существеннее
<artus> *dbhecfvb
<ozstr1ker> inkvizitor68sl когдая я их удалю бось что оригинал не увижу
<artus> *вирусами
<ozstr1ker> artus чего ты пыжишься?
<artus> несли мне память не изменяет ты уже неделю иг лечиш
<inkvizitor68sl> ozstr1ker, так не включай некошерный exokirer.exe
<inkvizitor68sl> и копии создай
<himik> ozstr1ker: крантец докам... сочувствую
<ozstr1ker> artus длин пытаю вникнуть как работать с такими фалами в убунту, а работаю второй день.
<tenshigo> artus, не обобщай :), эти виндовые недоюзеры просто...
<artus> ozstr1ker, ненадо мне сказки разказывать
<artus> или мне логи поднять?
<ozstr1ker> inkvizitor68sl попробую такой вариант но боюсь что не те ходы
<artus> ozstr1ker, никак с ними не работать , или лечить или удалять, а причем тут твои проблемы с вендой и вирусами я так и не пойму
<ozstr1ker> artus поднимай!
<funt1k> ozstr1ker:  если документы того стоят - обратись к спецам, нет - забудь о них
<ozstr1ker> artus не пойму что за базар?
<artus> @kban --user ozstr1ker 604800 иди учи правила
<FredyBackShash> Äîáðîãî âñåì.
<ubuntuhelp> FredyBackShash! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<tenshigo> -_-
<hookah> artus: свирепствуешь? )
<artus> да не
<Sergey_IT> FredyBackShash, ну доброго
<FredyBackShash> Доброго всем.
<FredyBackShash> Подскажите пожалуйста кто-нибудь как установить Линукс на synology DS710+
<FredyBackShash> там что-то ставится с коробки,но что-то совсем непонятное
<artus> эм.. а зачем туда что лиьр ставить?
<artus> *либо
<inkvizitor68sl> FredyBackShash, с флешки грузится?
<artus> он и так с настроеным всем что надо поставляется, весч сама в себе
<FredyBackShash> artus: Нужна контрольная панель для массового хостинга
<FredyBackShash> inkvizitor68sl: Может и загрузится только монитора у него нет
<inkvizitor68sl> FredyBackShash, контрольная панель для хостинга - ispmanager
<inkvizitor68sl> FredyBackShash, cxf
<inkvizitor68sl> сча
<inkvizitor68sl> про нет монитора
<artus> FredyBackShash, http://www.f1cd.ru/storage/reviews/synology_ds710_page_4/
<FredyBackShash> inkvizitor68sl: я знаю но не думаю что она поставится на то что ставится на него с коробки
<artus> хех, есть там VGA )
<inkvizitor68sl> FredyBackShash, короче гента тебе поможет
<inkvizitor68sl> там ssh из коробки на live cd
<artus> да не , вон по ссылке туда бубунту поставили )
<artus> поставляется сетевое хранилище Synology DS710+ с VGA-портом, закрытым черной пластиковой заглушкой. ))
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<hookah> не пойму, почему vlc заикается на некоторых видео
<FredyBackShash> artus: Спасибо за ссылку
<artus> FredyBackShash, да незачто )
<FredyBackShash> еще вопрос unetbootin сможет сделать загрузочную флешку если это USB винт на 80 гиг?
<artus> должен в принципе
<FredyBackShash> буду пробовать
 * himik осознал, что забыл логин... даже в офтопе такого не припомнит
<FredyBackShash> О, а есть ливСД без гнома, чтобы только  консоль грузилась с парой простых программ?
<FredyBackShash> Или может сделать такой можно?
<inkvizitor68sl> FredyBackShash, может, только там boot раздел создать надо
<artus> FredyBackShash, бери нетинсталл )
<FredyBackShash> artus: Сейчас нет возможности монитор подключить
<FredyBackShash> inkvizitor68sl: а бут раздел чем можно сделать?
<inkvizitor68sl> FredyBackShash, чем нить
<sharikoff> руками например
<sharikoff> рубанком или лобзиком
<inkvizitor68sl> ьлин
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня моск выключается периодически на 10 секунд
<inkvizitor68sl> напишу что нить - потом втыкаю что я написал
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: залипаешь?
<inkvizitor68sl> реально засыпаб с открытыми глазами оО
<sharikoff> у тя аутизм я знаю
<sharikoff> я видел такихмальчиков
<sharikoff> они дооолго втыкают в чо нть
<sharikoff> я те как врач врачу говорю
<sharikoff> ляг поспи
<sharikoff> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, да настроение паршивое
<inkvizitor68sl> в лом
<sharikoff> это потому что ты не спал
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, спал
<copyerfiled> Âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> copyerfiled! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: ку
<hookah> скажи мне, каким видео плеером ты пользуешься
<inkvizitor68sl> VLC
<Yanicus> VLC повесил хард на 20 мин
<hookah> вот и я тоже. но почему-то у меня он иногда (!) заикается а у других нет
<gerard1> hookah он залипает, не беспокой его!
<gerard1> inkvizitor68sl :))
<artus> он обдумывает смысл сюжета) не парся)
<gerard1> artus а, понятно...
<hookah> напомниите команду чтобы консоль выдала картинку коровы )
<hookah> забыл )))
<gerard1> а я уснуть не могу, у мну почки болят...
<gerard1> поэтому на работе сижу, уже который день, и не сплю...
<gerard1> мучаюсь...
<artus> pokazhi-korovy
<artus> gerard1, почки это пичально, особенно когда болять
<gerard1> artus на шкуре чувствую... и по роже видно... ещё и с синяками под глазами ...
<gerard1> hookah cowsay
<copyerfiled> товарищи, а где можно посмотреть список wi-fi адаптеров, поддерживаемых убунтой 10.10?
<gerard1> aptitude moo
<gerard1> aptitude -v moo
<gerard1> ну и прибавлять буковку v
<gerard1> ещё можно apt-get moo
<Yanicus> как бы закастомайзить покрасивше ...
<artus> покрась желтой краской
<gerard1> artus прикольный паровозик проезжает по команде sl
<gerard1> artus да же?
<artus> угу
<gerard1> artus блин, ну реально, кому то скучно было... сидел и придумывал))
<gerard1> Мне б и в голову не пришло))
<gerard1> или например cowsay -f head-in.cow ouch!
<copyerfiled> •¤%•¤•%¤•%¤•%
<copyerfiled> У меня убунтт десктоп на ноуте, где копать настройки, чтобы при закрытии крышки он неуходил в спячку, а продолжал выполнять поставленные ему задачи?
<Yanicus> ась?
<artus> ну как бе наверно в настройках паверманагера
<inkvizitor68sl> copyerfiled, электропитание
<copyerfiled> Хм, а он где?
<artus> в администрировании
<artus> ну или в консоль гномепавер-манагер
<copyerfiled> Спасибо
<artus> * гноме-павер-манагер
<copyerfiled> Спасибо
<copyerfiled> •¤%•¤•%¤•%¤•%
<tenshigo> попробовал кто 2.6.37?
<tenshigo> судя по changelog
<parfux> у меня стоит, и что?
<artus> иди в душ ) холодный)
<artus> чей то тихо на канале
<artus> hookah, ану не спать !
<tenshigo> parfux, ext4&xfs разделы?
<tenshigo> если нет то забей
<parfux> ext4 /
<tenshigo> ну как скорось ощутимо возрасла?
<parfux> да нет
<tenshigo> для xfs в это ядре вообще счастье.
<parfux> как то не заметил разницы
<tenshigo> странно. почитай changelog
#ubuntu-ru 2011-01-20
<tenshigo> накачу ка это ядро на федоку...
<tenshigo> федорку*
<User061[web]> Народдд помогите!!!! Как нумерацию страниц сместить в ОО
<artus> User061[web], поставить убунту, настроить на ней нат прокси и фтп
<parfux> если надо сместить вправо то перед номером страницы наставь пробелов
<parfux> если в лево то сотри
<Guest73042> Народ помогите плиз. Не могу изменить аватар пользователя в kDE 4.5. Пишет "Администратор запретил изменять картинку" как решить?
<artus> обратитцо к администратору за пистенным разрешением, отсканировать его и показать кде)
<artus> а вообще бред какой то
<Guest73042> :) просто за компом кроме меня никто не сидит, я систему как поставил то картинку изменил, а терь не могу.
<Guest73042> В настройках ничего лишнего не ставил
<Guest73042> Да и плазмоиды, и сервис меню  (для Дельфина) ставится не хотят на автомате, надо вручную скрипты в папку ложить...
<Guest73042> что за х..
<artus> @voice Guest73042
<artus> а кде зло )
<Guest73042> :) да есть немного
<Guest73042> так что, решение никто не подскажет?...
<artus> неа, поспрошай на канале кде
<Guest73042> а какой рус канал кде?
<jillsmitt> Guest73042: kdesu ksystemsettings
<artus> jillsmitt, какое изощеренное ругательство, надо запомнить)
<jillsmitt> Guest73042: а вообще у меня меняется и так
<jillsmitt> в кде 4.5.5
<jillsmitt> без кувырков с kdesu
<Guest73042> жесть, запустил настройки под рутом, пытаюсь изменить изображение пользователя - терь кора "Ваш администратор запретил изменять изображение" :):):):)
<artus> эм... а нафиг вообще надо аватарку ставить  в системе ? ))
<jillsmitt> ...если система одинока и не в корпоративной сети
<artus> ыыы... кде ваааще мегазло )
<Guest73042> а с Дельфином и плазмоидами что не так?? тоже самое и с Заставками и темама КДМ
<jillsmitt> кде - хорошо
<jillsmitt> Guest73042: у тебя руки из жопы растут
<artus> мда, всегда щитал что никсам с высокой колокольни на то в сети они или нет
<artus> @voice jillsmitt
<artus> jillsmitt, у него венда )
<Guest73042> Ну если у тя руки откуда надо то лутче решение подскажи...
<jillsmitt> Guest73042: системинфо в студию, включая версию кед
<Guest73042> kubuntu 10.10, KDE 4.5.5
<jillsmitt> фак
<jillsmitt> я думал я на другом канале =) ы
<artus> @kick jillsmitt не матерись
<Guest73042> народ скажите что у меня с кедами творится то??
<artus> да выброси их нафиг, и вообще, с такими вопросами на канал кдешников)
<Guest73042> и так каждый раз, поставлю систему всё работает круто но мелкие глюки заколебали, и появляются от того что я ничего не делаю :)
<Guest73042> так подскажи канал кде РУС??
<artus> в гугл
<username> t
<User996[web]> камрады, тут на русском общаются?
<artus> тут только на руском и общаютцо)
<User996[web]> ну, мало ли, я тут первый раз
<Guest73042> народ кто кде пользуется подскажите решение проблемы, ато буржуи с кде канала молчат...
<Lynk> Живые есть на канале?)
<Lynk> Живые есть на канале?)0 сам разобрался)
<Paramoshka> )
<Paramoshka> )
<Lynk> народ как установить терминал суперпользователя как в минте, чтоб каждый раз не вводить
<Lynk> ну или скажите мне команду под которой терминал будет запускаться сразу под рутом
<gerard1> gksu gnome-terminal
<gerard1> Lynk gksu /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator
<gerard1> Lynk ну или gksu gnome-terminal
<Lynk> gerard1, то бишь под второй командой можно кнопку запуска под рутом сделать?
<gerard1> под обеими командами можно сделать кнопочку))
<Lynk> ну проще под второй)) она короче
<gerard1> Lynk под второй почему то он просит пароль, а вот под первой он запускается сразу О_о
<gerard1> Lynk хотя бред, просто остались у меня повышенные привилегии))
<Lynk> забавно... не я лучше с паролем, надежней)
<gerard1> Lynk ну это на твоё усмотрение))
<Lynk> ну я уже сделала и ок)) просто вчера клаву новую купил а на ней одна из доп клавиш незадействована была, вот и решил так сделать, там как раз иконочка на терминал смахивает))
<Lynk> сделал* =D
<gerard1> Lynk ты можешь любую прогу запустить под рутом поставив спереди gksu
<Lynk> gerard1, ну я понял просто забыл эту команду, новичок еще дак что с меня взять)
<gerard1> Lynk то бишь gksu nautilus
<Lynk> gerard1, понял я уже)
<Lynk> спс
<Lynk> gerard1, слушай а как расшифровка идет, gk super user, а как gk расшифровывается?
<gerard1> !gksu
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы хотите запустить !GUI приложение от имени root, воспользуйтесь gksudo (в GNOME) или kdesu (в KDE). Почему для этого не стоит использовать sudo см. на http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<gerard1> !sudo
<ubuntuhelp> sudo — команда для запуска программ с привилегиями суперпользователя (root). Более подробную информацию Вы можете найти на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo . Sudo для !GUI приложений: !Gksu (Gnome, XFCE), !Kdesudo (KDE).
<Lynk> ясн, спс
<Lorgus> привет страна
<Yanicus> йо
<Lorgus> первый раз не вижу в это время сообщений от inkvizitor68sl
<copyerfiled> Утро доброе
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  тут ???
<Lorgus> страна просыпается потихоньку
<polatov_> угу
<polatov_> доброе утро
<Yuretsz> Подскажите, как сделать так, чтобы игры не воспринимали мои два монитора, как один, а то уже порядком надоела эта фигня
<Lorgus> поставить еще 2 монитора
<Yuretsz> Тогда четыре монитора будут как один? Супер
<gerard1> как избавиться от этого http://pastebin.com/UByd1yVK подскажите пожалуйста
<Infra_HDC> gerard1, man localegen ?
<jillsmitt> Yuretsz: разве панель управления драйвером не позволяет настраивать такие вещи?
<jillsmitt> и вообще игры это...
<gerard1> меня больше беспокоит это grep: /boot/config-2.6.37-agroup-amd-k8-300hz: Нет такого файла или каталога
<Infra_HDC> * locale-gen
<Infra_HDC> груб поковырять? )
<Yuretsz> jillsmitt: Нет, не позволяет. У меня Нвидия.
 * jillsmitt пошел читать коменты к ядру первой версии... олдскул
<gerard1> !initram
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='initram'
<gerard1> !initramfs
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='initramfs'
<jillsmitt> !init
<ubuntuhelp> Настройка вариантов загрузки: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions . Для добавления/удаления сервисов в автозагрузку используйте пакет bum или скрипт update-rc.d. Свои скрипты добавляются в автозагрузку в файле /etc/rc.local.
<ubuntuhelp> Как сделать загрузочную дискету см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy . См. также https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto , !grub и !dualboot.
<jillsmitt> Как сделать загрузочную дискету
<tenshigo> зачем? тебе что лайв-системы мало.
<z13> ку-ку. кто не спрятался - я не виноват
<tenshigo> знает кто как изменить стиль одного прогресс-бара?
<AcidBurn1986> Всем Ку!
<tenshigo> AcidBurn1986, привет
<Aselicon> Всех с добрым утром=)
<Aselicon> И тебе привет, Aselicon
<NooBasik> доброе =)
<GruZ> hello my darling people!
<Aselicon> NooBasik: Чето все сонные
<GruZ> вопрос =)
<Aselicon> GruZ: go
<GruZ> с конфигурированием PHP сталкивался кто нить?
<GruZ> связка Zend Optimizer 3.3.9 + xsl + gd + PHP 5.2.10
<NooBasik> GruZ давно и ток пару раз. А что именно там ?
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask | GruZ
<ubuntuhelp> GruZ: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Aselicon> inkvizitor68sl: на страже =)
<Aselicon> who want to talk about nothing???
<GruZ> проблема в чем, так как в репозитории убунты уже PHP 5.3.x а эта сволочь не работает с Zend Optimizer 3.3.9, поэтому отдельно выдернул 5,2,10 а apt-get install php5-gd и install php5-xsl тянет за собой обновление до PHP 5.3.x соответственно Zend Optimizer 3.3.9
<GruZ> отказывается работать. Нашел вариант что можно сконфигурировать PHP с ключами --with-xsl[=DIR] и --with-gd[=DIR] соответственно, но ничего путного не нарыл. Так вот, нужна помощь, как это дело сконфигурировать, либо подсказать, как
<GruZ> запретить убунте скачивать обновления для PHP.
<GruZ> уфф...
<NooBasik> GruZ http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=41214.0
<GruZ> проще всего наверное будет запретить apt-get проверять
<GruZ> о ))
<GruZ> толька как это сделать из кансоли? =)
<GruZ> все, нарыл все спасибо, NooBasik отдельное спасибо!
<NooBasik> GruZ, где нарыл ?) делись ссылкой )
<GruZ> сек, я отойду, минут через 10 скину, а что я за консоль убежал
<NooBasik> ок, курну пока =)
<Aselicon> who want to talk about nothing???
<Aselicon> NooBasik: smoke kills
<NooBasik> Aselicon, не поверишь, но умирают все...
<Aselicon> NooBasik: я 7 лет курил, уже больше 2х месяцев бросил
<GruZ> sudo aptitude hold `dpkg -l | grep php5| awk '{имя пакета}' |tr "\n" " "`
<GruZ> воть такая команда
<NooBasik> GruZ, спс
 * NooBasik * занес sudo aptitude hold `dpkg -l | grep php5| awk '{имя пакета}' |tr "\n" " "` в список полезных команд
<dima> здравствуйте
<NooBasik> и вам не хворать
<dima> что нового
<dima> кто знает как прикрутить сканер пальца к убунту
<dima> так что бы заместо пароля просто палец прикладывать
<sharikoff> женицца вам надо , батенька...
<sharikoff> а не палец к убунту прикладывать
<dima> я кстати вчера поборол проблему с вайфаем
<sharikoff> молодец
<dima> вот  затачиваю убунту напильником
<sharikoff> ты написал где нть как ты ее побеждал?
<dima> очень хорошая вещь получается
<dima> пока нет
<sharikoff> чтоб другие не вляпались
<sharikoff> зря
<sharikoff> напиши
<dima> да я думаю что таких как я 1 человек на 10 тысяч
<sharikoff> неважно
<sharikoff> хотя ты и не прав
<|rapidsp|> сегодня ты 1, а завтра вас легион...
<dima> да напишу я напишу
<sharikoff> по моим ошибкам гугл обычно выдает 1 результат всего =))
<|rapidsp|> твое хауту? )))
<dima> вот осталось научиться меня ид у оборудования и вообще зачет будет
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> не какую нибудь майл рассылку где задан этот вопрос и на него нет ответа
<|rapidsp|> но сказано много умных вещей...
<sharikoff> не.. просто задан вопрос
<sharikoff> и написано ени идеас?
<sharikoff> и все
<|rapidsp|> )
<NoOova> Народ! напомните в каком файле БД DPKG хранится?
<NoOova> установленные пакеты
<NoOova> !взлп
<NoOova> !dpkg
<ubuntuhelp> dpkg является Debian пакетным менеджером для обслуживания системы, которые вместе с APT, основные в Ubuntu для пакетно инструментальных средств управления.
<NoOova> !aptitude
<ubuntuhelp> Пакетный менеджер APT. Как и apt-get, aptitude может устанавливать/удалять пакеты и их зависимости. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<Aselicon> джаз не играется! что делать?
<|rapidsp|> попробуй ритм енд блюз...
<skai> уряяяяя:)в авокен иконках наконец то сделали нормальные иконки папок
<Aselicon> |rapidsp|: блюз играется а ждаз не хочет ни в какую
<Aselicon> |rapidsp|: Как обычно, это те же самые семь нот, только больше диезов с бемолями, ритмических сбивок, синкоп, утолщенных аккордов, триолей, квартолей, квинтолей и других олей, функции какие-то непростые, частая смена тональностей, гаммы, движущиеся по сосеÐ
<sharikoff> непонятно ниче
<sharikoff> кракозяблики какие то
<raba> народ, как посмотрет max resolution screen и не менее главное как увелить ее. xrandr показывает 1280x800 но она меня не устраивает
<skai> !256 | Aselicon
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='256'
<skai> !255 | Aselicon
<ubuntuhelp> Aselicon: На серверах Freenode существуют технические сложности с сообщениями более 255 символов. Уважайте своих собеседников и не пишите длинных сообщений.
<sharikoff> raba: ва в книжке на моник чо написано?
<raba> не смотрел ))
<sharikoff> а ты пасмари и узнаешь
<raba> ноут hp compag nx7300
<sharikoff> сколько он максимум держит
<raba> хорошо,допустим держить болше чего мне ставить или с какой инстр. ее изменять?
<raba> вчера только познакомился с ubuntu и пока ковыряюсь
<sharikoff> а гугл чо говорит?
<sharikoff> на вопрос изменить разрешение монитора в ubuntu
<sharikoff> ну "в" можно не писать
<Aselicon> http://paste.pro/561497
<raba> ладно прогуглив понял что для него это максимальная, а хакнут можно на больше
<sharikoff> Aselicon: попробуй модератто
<sharikoff> и учи сольфеджио
<sharikoff> @voice Aselicon
<Aselicon> sharikoff: И войс мне в догонку:-D
<sharikoff> Aselicon: ты хочешь поговорить об этом?
<sharikoff> raba: ну будет не кайф
<sharikoff> правда правда
<sharikoff> можно конечно
<Aselicon> sharikoff: Не буду и в этот раз оригинален- чтото не очень хочется об этом...
<sharikoff> Aselicon: и это правильно
<Aselicon> А в скайпе у всех если во время разговора мышью шевелить то собеседник слабым треском прерывается??
<sharikoff> конечно
<raba> sharikoff: а как?..pls
<sharikoff> ему становится щекотно
<sharikoff> raba: гугли gtf modeline
<Aselicon> sharikoff: кроме шуток
<raba> спасибо
<sharikoff> Aselicon: наводки какие то от мыши на микрофон
<Aselicon> Какие голосовые мессендежы работают в дуплексном режиме с минимальной задержкой по времени?
<sharikoff> скайп
<Aselicon> sharikoff: я бы сказал что он псевдо дуплекс... и задержка слишком большая
<sharikoff> я сильно не вникал в тонкости
<sharikoff> я знаю что можно одновременно говорить
<sharikoff> вот и все
<sharikoff> а вообще я использую свой сервак
<sharikoff> для переговоров
<sharikoff> =)
<dima1> я тут отходил что ни буть интересное было
<SergeyIT> было... тебя не было
<dima1> SergeyIT: и вот как на это велишь ответить
<SergeyIT> каков вопрос...
<shinobi_> shinobi
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> sharikoff
<skai> sharikoff: если бы он сказал shikaka - было бы круче:)
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> он сказал свое веское слово и ушел
<sharikoff> не попращавшись
<skai> sharikoff: он не ушел:)просто настоящего синоби простые люди не увидят.только почувствуют дуновение смерти:)
<|rapidsp|> вот так можно попасть в анналы истории... и даже в логи...
<sharikoff> доо..
<sharikoff> он сказал шиноби и махнул рукой
<sharikoff> песня такая про гагарина есть
<skai> sharikoff: он сказал синоби, махнул рукой и edgbla (~edgbla@109.169.175.50) has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<skai> sharikoff: если он захочет - он любого из нас может убить:)великие нинзя:))
<sharikoff> да.. они такие
<sharikoff> шиноби -промолвил он
<skai> о.один из пельмешков был спелый как арбуз:)он сразу всплыл:)
<sharikoff> skai: всплывает  не только арбуз
<skai> ага.еще трупы:)
<sharikoff> мух рядом нет?
<skai> не
<skai> всех съели
<sharikoff> емае.. они же в красную книгу записаны
<skai> ниче не знаю.у студентов они записаны в поваренную книгу
<raba> наверно банально, но ...в ubuntu xorg.conf  создается вручную или как?
<sharikoff> raba: раньше был.. когда то давно
<sharikoff> щас выпилили
<raba> ну мне куда прописывать строка из gtf.... ?
<sharikoff> я сурпризы не люблю.. поэтому предпочитаю ставить все без иксов
<skai> sharikoff: даж макось?
<raba> я уже насиделся без иксов и теперь сижу и радуюсь )))
<sharikoff> raba: xrandr -s 800x600 установит 800х600
<sharikoff> skai: эни бени..?
<skai> sharikoff: @sharikoff | я сурпризы не люблю.. поэтому предпочитаю ставить все без иксов
<sharikoff> ну мак я не ставил.. он уже стоял
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> даж диск с обновой не покупал?
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> они через тырнет
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, надо для некоторых линуксоидов выпускать телевизоры только с телетекстом, радио - с ASR, телефоны с TTS-ASR и будет им счастье )
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> там свобода
<sharikoff> не cansel ok
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, и все это со злым ботом-оператором )
<sharikoff> бот имхо должен информационную поддержку осуществлять и кикать за флуд максимум
<donattt> OSS4 юзает кто?
<inkvizitor68sl> чего тут про бота)?
<Lynk> всем живым и полудохлым прива)
<dima> sharikoff:  все написал
<sharikoff> молодец
<sharikoff> дай посмотреть?
<dima> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=134870.0
<dima> пока набрасал так что б было
<sharikoff> dima: емае.. второй файл инклуд линукс  это как найти?
<dima> в исходниках ядра есть папка
<sharikoff> оформляй праильно
<sharikoff> и люди те спасибо скажут
<sharikoff> еще сто раз
<aleksraz> Помогите metin2 настроить в wine? Уже 3 дня мучаюсь!
<sharikoff> dima: кнопочка <code> полные пути и только оригинальные названия
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> а так все гут
<sharikoff> а грамотное оформление документов тебе еще самому сто раз пригодится
<dima> все  пути нормально прописал
<dima> а ты не знаешь почему я не могу подключиться к рабочему столу фкдоры
<dima> федоры
<Lynk> народ слушайте я вот врубил плгин ритмбокса на радио, но названия песен на станции отображаются кирилицей, можно ли как то изменить вывод названия на utf-8?
<Lynk> или на windows-1251 потому что utf-8 это не то
<sharikoff> dima: второй файл инклуд линукс -это не путь
<sharikoff> путь  /include/linux
<sharikoff> как то так
<sharikoff> skai: quote.thelinux.ru
<sharikoff> подпилить чуток
<sharikoff> дизайн и всю фигню убрать
<dima> /include/linux /pci_ids.h
<sharikoff> dima: вот так и пиши
<sharikoff> а то люди то непоймут
<dima> так уже
<arku> Lynk, а какое радио если не секрет включил?
<sharikoff> будут тя материть потом
<sharikoff> =)
<arku> ответ на вопрос я не знаю но интересно покопаться)
<Lynk> arku, просто модуль FM-Радио
<arku> ясн(
<sharikoff> dima: куда нужно записать ид.. = куда нужно записать ID или id
<sharikoff> dima: <code>/include/linux /pci_ids.h</code>
<Lynk> sharikoff, не поможешь?
<sharikoff> Lynk: чо стряслось?
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> не .. незнаю
<Lynk> sharikoff, жаль..
<dima1> знаете программу которая может рукописный документ распознать
<arku> тут порой сам не можешь понять что написал)
<SergeyIT> dima1, глаза
<dima1> а можешь предаставить код этой программы
<neoascetic> kodirovka kakaya?
<arku> cat /dev/head
<arku> utf8
<neoascetic> òåñò
<ubuntuhelp> neoascetic! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<neoascetic> ок. приветствую всех
<neoascetic> есть вопрос. ноутбук msi wind u100. ubuntu 10.10. отправляю ноут в суспенд или в гибернацию - уходит отлично. вывожу из него - все ок в течении секунд пяти - потом все виснет, показывает только курсор и пустую консоль. кто может помочь?
<arku> как виснет то? совсем в ноль или мышка шевелится, кнопочки отзываются?
<arku> ctrl+alt+f1 работает?
<neoascetic> полностью. только ресет помогает. ни консоли, ничего не работает. нумлоки тоже не мигают
<neoascetic> гуглил - ничего толком не помогло
<arku> тогда хз, могу только предложить банальное - обновить\откатить ядро\дрова на видяху
<neoascetic> видяха интеловская, встроенная. ноут же ж.
<neoascetic> попробую ядро
<neoascetic> neo@netbook:/$ uname -r
<neoascetic> 2.6.35-24-generic
<neoascetic> система на ноуте одна. груб меню в начале не отображает. что сделать чтобы было? update grub2?
<arku> вот это я не знаю сам, со вторым грубом не разбирался.
<arku> ядро можешь взять отсюда http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<arku> просто деб пакеты ставишь и все
<arku> у меня тоже ноут кстати и видяха не встроенная так что это ничего не значит что ноут :)
<neoascetic> ))
<neoascetic> там что за ядра? может, ppa добавить?
<arku> и драйвера на видяху интеловские в отдельном пакете содержаться
<arku> не знаю, может и есть ppa, я оттуда ставил
<arku> смотри, там подписаны они
<arku> некоторые уже для 11.04, некоторые еще под 10.10
<inkvizitor68sl>  службу поиска и службу индексирования Windows нельзя установить на один и тот же сервер
<inkvizitor68sl> я уже обожаю эту логичную ОС !
<arku> xserver-xorg-video-intel пакет с драйверами на интел видяхи
<arku> не самое страшное ограничение винды :)
<dima1> inkvizitor68sl: подерживаю линукс зверь
<neoascetic> эх, не помогло (
<neoascetic> главное ведь и в логах ничего нету - не к чему приципиться
<arku> neoascetic, xserver-xorg-video-intel пакет с драйверами на интел видяхи
<NooBasik> а папку с файлами мона настроить на отображение таблицой, как, например, в СамиЗнаетеКакойСистеме ?
<inkvizitor68sl> можно
<NooBasik> а как ?)
<inkvizitor68sl> в pcmanfm, напимер
<NooBasik> спс, ща поищем
<Aselicon> А есть ли альтернатива, программе SprintLayout под линукс?
<inkvizitor68sl> Aselicon, ты думаешь тут кто то её использовал?
<inkvizitor68sl> рассказывай чоделает
<inkvizitor68sl> а там решщим
<Aselicon> inkvizitor68sl: программа для создания двухсторонних и многослойных печатных плат
<inkvizitor68sl> cam genesis
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/4475352
<inkvizitor68sl> читай в общем
<fed0r> Ïðèâåò. Åñòü ïðîáëåìà ñ wicd â lucid, íå ïîìîæåòå? Íå ïðèñîåäèíÿåò ïðîâîäíóþ ñåòü. ifup eth0 âûäàåò "eth0 not configured". Ïåðåìåùàëñÿ íà íåãî ñ network-manager.
<ubuntuhelp> fed0r! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<inkvizitor68sl> мда
<inkvizitor68sl> вбокс - глючное говно
<fed0r_> usb не работает?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ты это только понял?:)
<|rapidsp|> nfs наверн не запускается ))
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: хочешь простой виртуализации - плати за вмварю.хоешь хорошей виртуализации - совокупляйся с квм и хен
<inkvizitor68sl> да прям таки совокупляйся
<inkvizitor68sl> я с квм уже совокупился)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну вот:)зачем тебе интрижка на стороне с какойто вбокс?когда спадает гламур - начинаешь замечать глюки и говнистость:)
<|rapidsp|> прям этика и психология семейной жизни :)
<skai> |rapidsp|: а ты думал.этикой и психологией выбора виртуализации можно объяснить все семейные процессы:)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, надо погонять старые виртуалки
<inkvizitor68sl> конвертировать в лом
<skai> еу тады помним, любим, скорбим
<inkvizitor68sl> мды
<inkvizitor68sl> DB сервер на полтора гига - это сильно!
<skai> ну для маленькой конторы в 1 комп - сойдет:)
<inkvizitor68sl> вот и какую версию mssql мне ставить
<inkvizitor68sl> для того чтобы написать мануал по кластеризации
<skai> самую популярную
<skai> стаавь 4.0
<inkvizitor68sl> эм
<inkvizitor68sl> а это которая хД  ?
<inkvizitor68sl> я вот гига 4 на закачку вбросил )
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, разберусь вечером
<skai> это одна из самых старых:)года 2004
<inkvizitor68sl> ы
<MagicLover> Привет. Как мне проверить флэшку на наличие сбойных блоков? Можно там всё удалять.
<fed0r> Ïðèâåò. Åñòü ïðîáëåìà ñ wicd â lucid, íå ïîìîæåòå? Íå ïðèñîåäèíÿåò ïðîâîäíóþ ñåòü. ifup eth0 âûäàåò "eth0 not configured". Ïåðåìåùàëñÿ íà íåãî ñ network-manager.
<ubuntuhelp> fed0r! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<MagicLover> sudo dd if=/dev/sdg1 of=/dev/null покатит?
<adska> Ave. Смогла бы я получить здесь внятный ответ на вопрос "Что можно поставить вместо убунту?"?
<fed0r> Меня хоть видно?
<Daxa> zdorova
<|rapidsp|> adska: kubuntu
<adska> |rapidsp|: А так, чтобы просто, надежно и сурово? Убу меня разочаровала, опасаюсь, что кубу тоже недалеко пойдет
<adska> Просто думала на счет freebsd
<|rapidsp|> на десктоп?
<sharikoff> fed0r: видно
<sharikoff> adska: праильна думала
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> sharikoff: а я его не вижу.вижу только то, что он пишет
<|rapidsp|> фряха на сервак идеальна
<sharikoff> skai: у мя ж третий глаз есть емае
<sharikoff> не там где ты подумал
<skai> sharikoff: готов спорить - подумает о фряхе и вернется на хр :)
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> sharikoff: слушай что там за гордио шумит на канале?
<adska> Да это я знаю, в принципе мне она понравилась, вопрос только в том, есть ли что получше, того же уровня
<sharikoff> skai: я не знаю
<sharikoff> adska: опенбсд
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> поет как пьяный
<PINGwin4IK> tilda)
<adska> хр? О.о Неэротичные фантазии какие
<adska> опен не хочу
<adska> Бабский ответ, но мне название не нравится =))
<|rapidsp|> adska: генту
<skai> adska: ставь lfs
<adska> Генту было
<adska> Ну наф
<PINGwin4IK> ios
<adska>  lfs - ??
<|rapidsp|> ну тогда ничего
<skai> adska: а что?насовокупляешься так, что снова потянет на девок
<adska> Я би, меня постоянно на девок тянет =)
<skai> adska: даже если тебя тянет на девок - если тянет на парней - ты не би, а гомик
<adska> skai: Я девушка =)
<skai> adska: ага.а я президент.
<adska> :D
<adska> Рада познакомиться, господин президент
<sharikoff> замути тут гипертекстовый фидонет
<adska> О.о
<adska> Время фидо и его походных, опасаюсь, давно позади
<skai> sharikoff: фидонет не тру:)а вот скамейки у подъезда в формате веб2.0 было бы круто
<skai> sharikoff: слушай убей того музыкально спамера
<sharikoff> skai: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSrr3JR4L20
<skai> sharikoff: коментарии с лучшими оценками конечно характеризуют ЦА ЕдРа
<sharikoff> векторный =))
<neoascetic> попробовал все что мона. увы
<neoascetic> куда еще копать-то?
<sharikoff> ты про что?
<neoascetic> про суспенд и гибернейт в убунте. ну не работают, засранки!
<skai> neoascetic: умвр
<neoascetic> что? )
<skai> sharikoff: кикни инка.пусть поспит
<neoascetic> куда копать - никто не подскажет? дрова на видеокарту переустановил, ядра разные пробовал...
<ydz> Добрый день!
<adska> ребят.. а слака?
<skai> adska: патрег - бох
<sharikoff> adska: шляпа
<sharikoff> будь ты уже емае мужиком -поставь соляру
<sharikoff> =)
<adska> Мля, если это сделает из меня мужика - хоть прямо сейчас
<skai> sharikoff: не.нафиг.пусть ставит busybox
<sharikoff> ты ток  результаты экмперимента записывай
<adska> Я серьезно вас спрашиваю, что вы как дети вечно =)
<skai> @voice adska
<sharikoff> а то много ждут смены пола.. а тут раз и без операции
<ydz> Через сколько дней после выхода kde 4.6 они будут доступны для kubuntu?
<adska> Обязательно запишу, только вот опасаюсь, что сиськи и так будут мешать
<adska> Ахъ.. Ну все.. Роутер отключают, чтоб в сети не сидела, а училась =(
<sharikoff> adska: настроишь зоны ,попрыгаешь -сами отпадут
<MagicLover> adska: Если не нравится стандартный вид гнома - настрой под себя... :)
<MagicLover> Ща дам скрин .
<MagicLover> http://magiclover.ru/ubuntuscreen
<adska> При чем тут вид..?
<adska> ну я е...
<MagicLover> КДЕ может понравится. Там по-другому управление рабочим столом. :)
<adska> То, что я девушка, ен значит, что мешать в системе мне может лишь ее вид =(
<adska> на КДЕ аллергия
<adska> Только гном
<MagicLover> Ну я тоже им не пользуюсь. 5 раз открывал. :D
<MagicLover> И 5 раз закрывал. :D:D:D
<MagicLover> А что тебе не нравится? :)
<MagicLover> Может подсказать чего? :)
<|rapidsp|> ))
<adska> 1. слишком уж убогая по сравнению с суровым генту, бсд и иже с ними
<sharikoff> мде.. куда бежать..
<adska> 2. слетает быстрее, чем ставится
<MagicLover> Что, она гуру, да? |rapidsp|
<adska> 3. и вообще..
<sharikoff> adska: федору поставь
<sharikoff> там тоже гном
<fed0r> Овово, помогите с wicd.
<sharikoff> или дебиан
<adska> ты точно хочешь, чтоб я повесилась
 * |rapidsp| не умеет определять степень гурустости
<adska> Дебиан еще куда ни шло
<MagicLover> Ёхохо... У меня винда летала часто. Убунту уже года 2 стоит. Ничего не падало намертво. :)
<adska> у меня за последний месяц около 4 раз слетела
<adska> Или же она просто уже заколебалась..
<skai> adska: кривые руки - не вина системы
<MagicLover> Убери себе права админа. :D
<adska> Да права тут ни при чем
<adska> При удалении гифки слетела недавно =0
<MagicLover> Расскажи, что ты там делала с ней? Мне просто интересно. :)
<|rapidsp|> nt 4.0 sp6
<skai> MagicLover: ты не въехал:)это волшебное свойство людей - "оно само, я ничего не делал"
<adska> Ну не волшебное
<adska> Что-то надо, отпорное на глупость человеческую
<skai> adska: для таких как ты-волшебное
<|rapidsp|> просто контакты платиновые (С) )))
<MagicLover> Ну я 100% могу сказать, что перешёл на убунту после того, как виста обновилась...
<adska> =()
<MagicLover> И больше запустить её я не смог.
<Zigler> Есть такой вопрос, в менеджере звука ставлю переключалку на макс. знаечение (выше 100) но после перезагрузки опять падает на 100...это как то лечится и почему это может быть?
<adska> У меня проблемы с убу начались после того, как обновила ее до 10
<MagicLover> Ааа.. Может быть и так.
<MagicLover> У меня дома до 10 обновлена.
<MagicLover> На работе стоит предыдущая. Какая-то.
<MagicLover> А какая была то до этого?
<MagicLover> Дома да, глюки были, кстати.
<adska> Эээ.. Вообще-то если у тебя нет запоминания настроек (и октрытых окон и прочей мишуры, не знаю, как по-русски называется), то постоянно будет при перезагрузке на дефолт возвращаться
<adska> 10.04
<adska> 10 - малиновая мандаринка - уе...ная..
<Zigler> adska: как включить?
<skai> ааааа.я понял.артуса нет:)
<|rapidsp|> ))
<Zigler> adska: раньше такого не было
<MagicLover> А о каких настройках идёт речь?
<skai> @kban --user adska 86400 прочти правила и прекрати ругаться
<skai> я то думаю, почему еще не кикнули.а артус еще спит:)
<Zigler> MagicLover: о настройке звука) Хочу чтобы регулятор всегда стоял на макс значении
<MagicLover> ахха. :)
<skai> вот теперь дзен
<MagicLover> Ааа... Я к звуку отношения вообще не имел. Лучше расскажи как мне включить чтобы на колонках шёл звук с микрофона или Line-in
<Zigler> MagicLover: безпонятия:-D
<dima> sharikoff: не подскажешь нормальную экранную клавиатуру
<sharikoff> dima: нет.. не подскажу
<sharikoff> не знаю просто
<dima> жаль а то онборд вообще не очем
<Zigler> sharikoff: а не подскажешь как сделать чтобы при перезагрузке регулятор громкости к дефолтному значение не возвращался
<sharikoff> господа. я вам по гуи ниче не подскажу .. правда. По сетям там еще куда не шло. У меня просто нет гуи
<Zigler> аццкий линуксоид)
<Zigler> Может еще кто нибудь подскажет?
<Klio> Шариков привет огромный помнишь про сквид
<Klio> Шариков привет огромный помнишь про сквид
<sharikoff> емае
<sharikoff> а чо 2 раза то
<sharikoff> помню
<sharikoff> ты по ssh подключись а то с телефона как то не кайф читать
<Klio> Что же дальше то делать мне я админа задушу скоро если нет не сделаю
<Klio> Куда подключиться по саше
<sharikoff> на серв который инет раздает
<sharikoff> там нормально глянуть все конфиги
<sharikoff> выложить их
<sharikoff> дать мне ссылку
<sharikoff> набить то что я скажу
<Klio> Сейчас попробую
<neoascetic> нашел альтернативный метод гибернации/суспенда - ч/з пакет uswsusp. команды s2ram и s2disk работают быстро и замечательно. pm-utils снес. как теперь переназначить команды, когда при нажатии на кнопку выключения выбираешь гибернацию/суспенд?
<neoascetic> тест
<ubuntuhelp> neoascetic, Есть контакт.
<Zigler> Ребят, есть кто в гуи разбирается?
<shinobi_> всем привет
<shinobi_> Это ubuntu-ru?
<Zigler> Представь себе))
<shinobi_> Ну наконец то))))
<neoascetic> уф, разобрался. костыли, е-мое
<shinobi_> Че то не получается у меня с irssi....
<ixis> Всем ПРИВЕТ
<shinobi_> Не могу разобраться в управлении
<shinobi_> ixis: и тебе привет)))
<shinobi_> Zigler: Ты случайно не силен в irssi?
<mountt> всем привет
<shinobi_> здрово здорово...
<mountt> Пытаюсь обновиться с убунту 10.04 до 10.10и получаю вот такую ошибку - http://paste.org.ru/?vmf5a1
<mountt> что это может быть??
<Zigler> shinobi_: неа
<shinobi_> mountt: ты попробуй перейти по ссылке ... там все по русски написано
<mountt> по какой ссылке?
<shinobi_> http://paste.org.ru/?vmf5a1
<mountt> ты логи имеешь в виду?
<mountt> apt.log: Package xserver-xorg-video-nouveau has broken Зависит on xorg-video-abi-8.0 Considering xserver-xorg-core 45 as a solution to xserver-xorg-video-nouveau 0 ----  Holding Back xserver-xorg-video-nouveau rather than change xorg-video-abi-8.0
<artus> [koshka], мур
<[koshka]> artus: мр:)
<[koshka]> а пиджин ща норм работает?
<[koshka]> там ниче менять не нужно?
<[koshka]> а то либо я пасс не помню, либо че то не коннектится )
<goganchic> к чему не коннектится?
<artus> [koshka], нужно) поменять пиджин на что нить более мение адекватное )
<[koshka]> goganchic: icq )
<[koshka]> artus: на что?)
<goganchic> а какая версия pidgin-а?
<artus> [koshka], да хоть бы на кутим) а лутше на адекватный транспорт )
<razor96> у меня пиджин 2.7.9 норм работает
<goganchic> artus, а сейчас есть адекватные транспорты?
<[koshka]> та вот кутим как раз таки че то тупить стал
<[koshka]> показывает только 15 контактов )
<artus> goganchic, канешн )
<artus> [koshka], хех, мож другие отвалились? )
<[koshka]> эм... человек 60+ могло отвалиться ?
<[koshka]> )
<artus> ))
<[koshka]> я конечно понимаю, что в наше время все возможно )
<[koshka]> но не до такой степени :D
<|rapidsp|> ну вчера народ в канале еще и не так летал :)
<goganchic> ох уж эта аська, нужно давно уже перейти на православный жаббир или skype на худой конец и перестать мучаться :)
<[koshka]> artus: кстати) ты вчера Скаю там че то сделал?)
<artus> неа) ты ж недовлияла на меня)
<[koshka]> goganchic: ага.. конечно) расскажи лучше это нашим детям че и как )
<artus> вот сходю щас за инет заплачу и сделаю )
<[koshka]> о) опять
<[koshka]> только я значит собираюсь влиять
<[koshka]> он ноги делает
<goganchic> [koshka], у меня практически все контакты в последние 2 года пересели из аськи на skype и все довольны
<|rapidsp|> чем это скайп православнее аськи? :)
<[koshka]> goganchic: ну.. мне как то все равно чем клиенты пользуются) просто номер аськи висит в саппорте
<[koshka]> они все туда и ломятся
<[koshka]> правда уже сейчас не ломятся почти :D
<goganchic> ыы
<SergeyIT> [koshka], привет. Всех отвадила от аськи?
<[koshka]> привет,не, я отморозилась от работы
<[koshka]> )
<Guest32372> ребят кто нить из вас юзает irssi?
<[koshka]> artus: ты еще тут?)
<Klio> Шариков не хочет соединяться с серваком по ssh
<artus> [koshka], ога
<[koshka]> artus: щас влиять буду!
<artus> )))
<Zigler> Посоветуйте книжку по С++ :-[
<artus> гугл
<XuMuK>          #cpp
<Zigler> В гугле их много
<Zigler> Но не все полезные
<Zigler> Мне надо с начального уровня..доступно и просто
<artus> Zigler, а причем тут книжки по c++ ?
<goganchic> Zigler, Страуструп - доступно и просто =)
<Zigler> artus: потому что спросить больше не у кого. а тут знающие люди есть
<Aselicon> Запускаю Nvidia settings.  А мне пишут - запускай от рута. Запускаю от рута - тоже самое. При загрузке выскакивает сообщение что мол неудалось выбрать параметры. Чего делать?
<Klio> Обновить систему
<Aselicon> обновляю по первому требованию
<goganchic> Aselicon, что за система, что за видюха, что за версия драйвера?
<goganchic> Aselicon, содержимое xorg.conf, вывод dmesg
<goganchic> Aselicon, может у тебя модуль ядерный для nvidia не собран
<mountt> пытаюсь обновить убунту с 10.4 до 10.10, в /var/log/dist-upgratde/apt.log пишет Package xserver-xorg-video-intel has broken Зависит on xorg-video-abi-8.0  и ещё там куча пакетов... Из-за чего такое может быть и как это исправить, чтобы обновить дистрию?
<Aselicon> http://paste.pro/564427
 * [koshka] влияет на artus
 * artus сопротивляетцо влиянию
<artus> :)
 * Nebulosa за веником пошел.. тут какой-то движняк активный начинается..
<Aselicon> В etc/x11 есть 2 файла - xorg.conf.fallsafe и xorg.conf-backup
<Aselicon> а обычного почемуто нет
<[koshka]> artus: за инет заплатил?
<artus> не, ща пойду )
<[koshka]> ррр
 * [koshka] еще больше начинает влиять на artus
<artus> [koshka], а ты чтоль уже убегаеш?
<[koshka]> угу
<Aselicon> аааааааа
<ixis> Пожалуйста, подскажите! Имею принтер HP laserjet 1120 MFP, подключен через принт сервер d-link dpr-1020, не могу заставить его работать, может кто знает откуда копать?
<mountt> дрова поставь правильные
<ixis> дрова hp стоят
 * [koshka] ищет artus
<ixis> в винде работает через виртуальный usb порт
<babot> Привет народ
<babot> только вот поставил себе ubuntu
<babot> крутая штука
<young2> привет всем
<young2> подскажите редакоры( в которых можна рисовать мультиплекацию) для линукса
<Lorgus> не знаю редакторов где мона мультЕпликацию рисовать
<eliminyro> GIMP?
<young2> а мультипликацию?)
<young2> что-то типа макромедия флеш
<SergeyIT> tuxpain -для детей
<SergeyIT> tuxpaint
<eliminyro> ну, это пэйнт.
<young2> а мне нужен не пейнт
<[koshka]> Lorgus: ня
<Lorgus> [koshka], !!! hi!!!
<artus> [koshka], я уже тут)
<markmx> приветствую, ткните носом где в убунте мона настроить глобальные настройки проксей, хочу попробовать попроксифицироваться
<artus> markmx, в администрировании
<markmx> сидя при этом в xfce =) сорри зыбал упомянуть
<[koshka]> artus: :)
<[koshka]> artus: я уже устала влиять )
<artus> [koshka], ))) все норм)  у тебя хорошо получаетцо)
<[koshka]> ты уже сделал то важное дело?)
<markmx> артус, нету тут администрирования... либо я не там ищу
<artus> markmx, ну чтож, нету так нету) прийдетцо смиритцо)
<eliminyro> markmx, Третья менюшка сверху. если у тебя gnom
<eliminyro> *e
<artus> [koshka], вот делаю, щас, уже, почти)
<markmx> не гном
<artus> eliminyro, да не гном у него )
<eliminyro> xfce?
<markmx> да
<[koshka]> artus: ну хорошо ) тогда я могу спокойно идти заниматься своими делами
<[koshka]> skai: :P
<artus> [koshka], дафай) но возвращайся)
<[koshka]> завтра может быть=)
<eliminyro> один хрен, в 10.10 хубунту меню сверху :)
<markmx> уже спраава
<markmx> =) куда лезть в этом xfce
<[koshka]> ща пойду  кушать готовить, а потом кино смотреть )
<markmx> или мож через терминал как то?
<[koshka]> вечера! =)
<eliminyro> markmx, вот зачем жизнь себе усложнять? :D
<eliminyro> markmx, приложения - > Системные?
<markmx> ну надо же учиться пользоваться системой, и почему усложнять? наоборот развиваюсь...
<eliminyro> или как-то так.
<eliminyro> я скрины на английском смотрел
<artus> markmx, http://linuxforum.ru/viewtopic.php?id=246
<niknickolas> как сделать общий доступ в интернет на линуксе
<eliminyro> niknickolas, ftpd?
<artus> !nat | niknickolas
<ubuntuhelp> niknickolas: Примеры настройки iptables можно посмотреть тут: http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770 и тут: http://easylinux.ru/node/117
<artus> eliminyro, причем утт фтп?
<eliminyro> общий доступ файлов будет обеспечен.
<eliminyro> *к файлам.
<niknickolas> не спешите писать я второй день на линуксе
<eliminyro> а.. ну, тогда лучше ручками, стандартные средства настроить.
<artus> eliminyro, а теперь вдумчиво читаем что он хотел
<markmx> ну... если не вернусь, значит таки прокси заработали =))
<artus> eliminyro, и для общего доступа есть nfs !
<eliminyro> тьфу ты. мой косяк. :)
<niknickolas> у меня два компа один хр и юзб модем
<artus> sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward="1" и  iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<artus> на машинке с модемом, от рута
<artus> на второй машинке ручками днсы пропиши, и будет те щастье )
<niknickolas> хочу модем подключить к линукс чере юзб ,а хр через сетевую и дать выход в инет
<artus> niknickolas, читай выше
<sharikoff> NiCloAy: тут?
<NiCloAy> sharikoff: ага
<niknickolas> модем scientific atlanta
<gerard1> Ура! Я сделал это! Я прошил и отвязал от T-Mobile Американский Galaxy Tab!
<artus> O_o
<sharikoff> NiCloAy: седня ждать или не стОит?
<NiCloAy> sharikoff: думаю врядли, он же сказал в пятницу, - значит стопудово не раньше.
<sharikoff> дык седня вроде пятница =)
<skai> sharikoff: ты осторожней так
<NiCloAy> серьезно?
<sharikoff> =))
<skai> sharikoff: я уж проверил три календаря
<sharikoff> не
<sharikoff> четверг
<sharikoff> уф..
<NiCloAy> thursday ))
<skai> sharikoff: спугался,что прогулял экзамен, который в пятницу
<NiCloAy> sharikoff: да не переживай. :) - позвонит :).
<sharikoff> ок
<gerard1> кому нужен тут мануал... http://narod.ru/disk/3951209001/Galaxy-Tab_T-Mobile.pdf.html
<gerard1> Но только для американцев!
<artus> gerard1, это к чему было?
<alexzulu> wt is that?
<NiCloAy> мне тож интересно )
<NiCloAy> wtf?
<gerard1> artus я сегодня нервничал... принесли Галакси американский... нужно было прошит и отвязать...
<gerard1> Шариков помог мне)) Спасибо ему!
<artus> gerard1, ну и гуд)
<gerard1> artus вот и я так думаю... просто нервничал, потому что если бы я его запорол, мне бы пришлось его покупать((
<artus> gerard1, прежде чем шить пусть владелец отказ от притензий подписывать)
<NiCloAy> sharikoff: я вот думаю что у тебя уже субота будет когда у него пятница :)... из за того что сказал что с утра не любит звонить.
<sharikoff> ок
<gerard1> А так как у меня всё получилось, я очень раз... и в порывах радости, решил поделиться с вами, так как никого больше рядом нет!
<sharikoff> пусть так
<Xload> Скажите кто пользуется прогой CrossOver???
<artus> лана, хватит офтопа)
<artus> *еть
<artus> Xload, ты ее купил?
<Xload> artus нет скачал крякнутую
<artus> @voice Xload
<artus> Xload, пользуй вайн
<Xload> Там проги можно ставить на вайн?
<artus> Xload, http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc
<Xload> тогда другойвопрос как удалить кросс овер?
<some1> привет всем. создал ext4 раздел, примонтировал (в наутилусе) но не могу на него ничего записать (только root). помогите правильно примонтировать
<artus> во.. уже исправляешся) а как ставил его ?
<artus> если через деб то apt-get purge
<Xload> Почему не могу вводить пароль в терминале???
<artus> some1, sudo chowh user:user /media/раздул, юзер свой выбери
<artus> Xload, можеш, но он не отображаетцо
<alexzulu> Xload: чтобы враги не посчитали буковки.:)
<Xload> artus cпс)))
<some1> artus: заменять на свой user первый или второй?
<Xload> Как удалить кросс овер?
<some1> artus: тоесть должно быть user:some1?
<artus> some1, sudo chowh user:user -R  /media/раздел
<artus> аот так
<artus> some1, а юзер твой системный
<Xload> artus как удалить кросс овер?
<artus> не, somel1:somel1
<some1> artus: ясно спасибо
<artus> Xload, я ж сказал уже
<Xload> artus как удалить нет
<artus> Xload, 17:40          artus | если через деб то apt-get purge
<Xload> у меня ето не написано
<artus> Xload, sudo apt-get purge кросовер
<artus> Xload, ты ж дебку ставил?
<Xload> спс через терминал?
<Xload> у меня убунту
<some1> artus: работает. и еще вопрос. в fstab добавить с такими же парметрами как и /home?
<Xload> амд 64
<artus> угу
<artus> можно и через синаптик но я не умею им пользоватцо)
<artus> some1, не, у тя винт с какой фс ?
<some1> artus: тот раздел на отдельном от системе винте, он ext4 (sdd1) там еще есть ntfs (sdd2)
<Xload> artus:  НЕ удаляется
<artus> Xload, а что говорит?
<Xload> artus:типо не возможно найти
<sid_old> artus: ты им сейчас наудаляешь))
<artus> Xload, табом польщуйся для автодополнения
<Xload> artus всмысле?
<artus> Xload, в прямом
<Xload> нажать таб?
<artus> !tab | Xload
<ubuntuhelp> Xload: Вы можете использовать <TAB> для автозавершения ников в IRC, а также для завершения имен файлов и программ в командной строке.
<Xload> artus: а вот так толи?
<Xload> artus: не работает
<artus> some1, UUID=577efb2b-941a-4e05-9347-7e2d6db2a0ea /media/hdd      ext3    defaults        0       0  поменяй на ext4 ну и собственно uuid свой подставь
<artus> Xload, ну тогда ищи в синаптике
<artus> some1, sudo blkid де uuid выдаст
<Xload> artus: cпс буду пробывать)))
<some1> artus, да я знаю как дальше, спасибо
<artus> some1, ну ок )
<some1> artus, кстати /home с такимиже настройками  в fstab
<artus> some1, ога, сам только что в фстаб глянул)
<artus> я так , на всякий непредвиденный случай ) ато мало ли )
<gerard1> artus блин, честно шлак этот ТАБ... мну ваще не пропёрло... :(
<artus> gerard1, канешно ) автокомплит zsh круче )
<gerard1> artus не ну реально, зачем его придумали... мне япад больше нравится!
<artus> gerard1, cd /d/h/o/b/ так и ты в  /data/hdd/other/backup/ )))
<artus> *таб
<gerard1> artus эммм... я табом пользоваться умею :)
<artus> дык чем он те не нравитцо то ?)
<gerard1> artus да блин не знаю...
<gerard1> но что то в нём не то(((
<gerard1> Может потому что Самсунг...
<SergeyIT> а чем самсунг не нравится?
<gerard1> У мну к ним вообще отвращение! Я раньше работал в сервисе холодильного оборудования, оттуда и нахлебался этих самсунгов...
<gerard1> Они б остановились на чём нибудь одном, а то они делаю всё что можно делать...
<gerard1> Может быть тогда у них нормальное оборудование было бы....
<SergeyIT> gerard1, а у меня нетбук их - мне нравится )
<gerard1> Ну я не знаю... видимо тут на вкус и цвет...
<himik> у меня мой NAS с одними самсунгами
<artus> SergeyIT, последний самсунговский ноут который держал был тли r-40 толи p-40 практически рассыпался в руках, причем в прямом смысле, тупо раскрошилсо пластик в процесе закрывания открывания)
<gerard1> Ну в общем, как то так!
<SergeyIT> artus, у меня скоро год - выглядит как новый )
<gerard1> artus R-51 неделю назад, такой же диагноз...
<artus> SergeyIT, чесс слово, я сам офигел когда увидел
<armicron> что за диагноз?
<SergeyIT> artus, верю - если пластик плохо сделан, он сыплется. От поставщика зависит
<artus> зато , ленововский т41 и какая то тошиба, посде дтп , машину вразу в утиль, тошибовский вообще по салону разлетелся , а 41й только монитор треснул) ну и угол надкололся ) с внешним моником работал еще долго)
<artus> ито , матрица лопнула потому что нот лежал под задним стеклом и открытый) и посему летел через весь салон) был бы закрытый ниче б ему небыло )
<sid_old> toshiba крепкие ноуты делает, лучше самсунгов и леново
<artus> ога...
<sid_old> щас acer нетбук юзаю тоже крепенький такой
<SergeyIT> скоро в россии по космическим технологиям из гранита монолитные буки сделают - самые крепкие будут ))
<artus> SergeyIT, ну я б не сказал что гранит на столько крепкий)
<sid_old> http://retera.ru/reviews/acer-aspire-one-532h-2ds.html djn nfrjq
<artus> до ... мега ноутбук)
<sid_old> летает падает и пох))
<gerard1> блин, и почему я так нелюблю нетбуки...
<FunkyPunky> наверное потому что ты от них могого требуешь
<FunkyPunky> или используешь не по назначению
<gerard1> sid_old так не скажи... бяд на бяде и бядом погоняет наверное итак весь винт вдоль и поперёк!
<sid_old> gerard1: кнопочку таб не любишь самсунги не любишь ...
<gerard1> sid_old таб причём тут?
<gerard1> sid_old не путаешь ли ты меня с кем то?
<sid_old> с этого же начал показывать свою не любовь на канале
<gerard1> sid_old чё?
<sid_old> 20:59:08     gerard1 | artus эммм... я табом пользоваться умею :)
<gerard1> читай выше...
<sid_old> 20:56:20     gerard1 | artus блин, честно шлак этот ТАБ... мну ваще не пропёрло... :(
<gerard1> sid_old артус промахнулся и я вдруг ТАБ невзлюбил... шик просто! я балдею))
<gerard1> sid_old тебеб выспаться...
<sid_old> ладно
<Hikonomuro> Всем здравствуйте.
<gerard1> sid_old Под словом ТАБ если ты читал всю ветку моих сообщений... я подрозумевал Samsung Galaxy Tab  и на канале я появился с радостной новостью что у меня получилось прошить американца
<gerard1> sid_old так что дядя, извеняй!
<Hikonomuro> Есть ноутбук eMachines D440 с Ubuntu 10.04.1 на борту и есть PSP-3008. Кто-нибудь знает как расшарить Wi-Fi с ноута, чтобы к нему подцепилась PSP?
<gerard1> Hikonomuro здоров!
<gerard1> Hikonomuro у PSP очень криво работает Wi-Fi... точнее я вообще не понимаю как там вафля работает!
<Hikonomuro> Вроде вручную все проставил. Один фиг либо ошибка, либо вообще не видит =)
<Hikonomuro> А с захудалого рутера находит в раз.
<artus> gerard1, O_o а я клавишу таб имел в виду )
<gerard1> Hikonomuro я ж говорю, это косяки PSP ...у  мну на зузе вафля заработала только после проши через пандору... то есть после даунгрейда
<gerard1> artus бывает... я вообще подумал что ты ником промахнулся...
<gerard1> artus потому как до этого ты какому то парню обьяснял как клавишей таб пользоваться :)
<artus> ога_ и туту ты с ноутом влез ))
<Hikonomuro> Т.е. имея честнокупленную непрошиваемую модель мне можно просто забыть о возможностях сони нетворк? =)
<gerard1> artus с каким ноутом?
<gerard1> :)
<artus> гыыы
<gerard1> artus блин я прост сказал что недолюбливаю самсунг...
<gerard1> Ктот про ноут сказал ктот ещё чтот... и всё запуталось))\
<sid_old> gerard1: мы все паралельно общалися значит гыыы))
<gerard1> sid_old агаюю
<gerard1> ага...*
<gerard1> хочу openbox... но мне так лень))
<gerard1> десктоп расчищать вообше влом!
<artus> но коробка хорошааа)))
<Hikonomuro> Уу. Расчищать - всегда беда)
<sid_old> я давно коробку юзаю))
<Hikonomuro> Я гномовод, но коробку люблю и уважаю)
<sid_old> скоро, в апреле gnome3 должен появится...
<Hikonomuro> Угу, но ставить я его не буду ибо предвижу много веселья как с libreoffice (если еще и правильно написал)
<sid_old> Hikonomuro: а чего расчищать я когда убунтой пользовался ставил ее голую с нетинстала и и ставил опенбокс..
<Hikonomuro> Ну я то уже нажил на ней сколько всякого гогна за все время использования)))
<UrKo> Всем здравствуйте. Кто мне может с микрофоном помочь? Не могу в ubuntu c ним разобраться
<chelaxe> а что у тя с ним?
<Hikonomuro> Меня со встроенным alsamixer консольный спас.
<UrKo> skype и стд звукозапись не записывают звук со встроенного в ноут микрофона
<Hikonomuro> Не идеал, конечно, но для бесед хватает.
<UrKo> и в ubuntu плохо еще разбираюсь.
<UrKo> что я полагаю и есть основная моя проблема)))
<UrKo> Hikonomuro объясни подробней что ты имел ввиду?
<UrKo> потому что, что делать я не понял :-[
<UrKo>  :(
<Hikonomuro> UrKo, Открывай консоль и пиши alsamixer. Там поиграйся.
<sid_old> !alsamixer | UrKo
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='alsamixer'
<sid_old> !alsa | UrKo
<ubuntuhelp> UrKo: Установка, обновление, переконфигурирование системы вывода звука : http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa
<ubuntuhelp> Если это не удается, см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - для воспроизведения аудио файлов Смотрите !Players и !mp3
<chelaxe> у меня было что то подобное зашел кв настройки звука и во вкладке с микрофонами выбрал микрофон вместо какого то интерфейса и стал работать и еще галку убрал с выключть...
<Hikonomuro> Аа, что происходит?)
<UrKo> спасибо большое)))
<sid_old> !pulseaudio | UrKo
<ubuntuhelp> UrKo: PulseAudio (ранее PolypAudio) — мультиплатформенный звуковой сервер, созданный в качестве улучшенной замены таких серверов, как !ESD. см:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<sharikoff> @voice sid_old
<artus> sid_old, юзай > а не | )
<Hikonomuro> chelaxe, кстати у меня вообще ничего кроме микрофона нет. Даже если я три внешних подключу - все равно один виден.
<sid_old> !pulseaudio > UrKo
<ubuntuhelp> UrKo, please see my private message
<sid_old> гыы
<chelaxe> хм а у мя ересь какаято по умолчанию вылезла... причем в 10.04 из коробки все было норм а в 10.10 так почемуто...
<chelaxe> хотя... это мелочи...
<Hikonomuro> Не знаю как в 10.10, а в 10.04 есть вероятность, что со встроенным нотбучным микрофоном придется вот так пошаманить немного
<Hikonomuro> Хотя способов много - я выбрал самый простой, к тому же скайпом пользуюсь редко, так что можно и простить некоторую приглушенность микрофона.
<UrKo> у мя 10,10
<sharikoff> artus: http://wiki.thelinux.ru/doku.php/alsamixer
<sharikoff> =)
<san4o> UrKo: как же ты установку осилил ? )
<Hikonomuro> Да ладно вам. Установка в Убунте проще Виндовой)
<artus> sharikoff, ))
<Hikonomuro> Даже я ее осилил когда два года назад впервые ставилее)
<sharikoff> artus: прецедент.. ешкин кот
<AzurUb> Установка то простая но с в файловыми системами у новичков будут проблемы
<UrKo> установка вообще детская.
<UrKo> с файл системами у меня все нормально, в общих чертах понию их.
<UrKo> И проблем с этим у меня не было
<UrKo> понимаю*
<Hikonomuro> К слову, у меня тоже особых проблем не было в 8.04 когда начинал знакомиться. Только в "десяточке" с микрофоном пошаманить пришлось и все)
<alexzulu> кто по-человечески разбирался с пульсаудио?
<AndreX> привет всем
<Hikonomuro> Я нет
<Hikonomuro> Привет
<vova> а 11я версия еще не вышла?
<vova> нетбук ремикс
<UrKo> статья про alsa не помогла((((
<UrKo> микрофон теперь совсем не слышно((
<[koshka]> artus, :P
<artus> [koshka], котя! )))
<[koshka]> artus, влияние прошло успешно?)
<artus> эм.... )))
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/108671/a195b660
<inkvizitor68sl> хабр жжот
<[koshka]> ахахахах
<artus> ыы
 * [koshka] упала под стол
<edgbla> достали педики своими аватарами, всё время что-то закачивается, перекачивается...
<edgbla> надо поискать как отключить чтоль.
<skai> Студентики приехали и самоубиваются на свежем воздухе
<HouZZZ> всем привет! простите за невежество, но как wget скачать http://www.openspin.org/materials/courses/admin/index.html
<chelaxe> скай
<HouZZZ> каникулы у меня намечаются  наконец, появится время к прочтению..
<AndreX> wget -rL http://url вроде
<HouZZZ> а куда она мне сохранит всё? как путь задать?
<AndreX> в Текущий дир
<HouZZZ> попробую.спасибо
<HouZZZ> ну шикарнейше просто!!!!!
<HouZZZ> нудо учиться пользоваться wget
<AndreX> man wget
<zevs_> всем доброго
<HouZZZ> AndreX, да. и это тоже на каникулах почитаю)))) хватило бы каникул этих...
<HouZZZ> привет
<user_994> народ, подскажите, как свой IRС-канал поставить?
<artus> гуглить
<user_994> гуглил...как-то мало помогает...10 сайтов обошел...ноу резалт
<artus> user_994, а причем тут хелп канал убунты?
<artus> и что значит поставить свой канал?
<alexzulu> прикольно. а чел то не знал что тут и опы не знают правил разграничения прав пользователей.:)
<Denis-XUbuntu> Приветствую, кто знает, как поставить гном, без кучи ненужных программ, которые с ним потянуться
<Denis-XUbuntu> ?
<zevs_> помогите пожалуйста...  решил тут терминальный сервачек  под 1С (хочу под рутлес режим) поднять на убунте сервер 10.10
<zevs_> на альтах все нормально, делал, у людей уже как пол года работает - решил для разнообразия попробовать
<alexzulu> Denis-XUbuntu: у кед есть пакет кде-минимал. а вот что у гнома...
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет.
<zevs_> а в убунте не могу выставить лимиты на открытые файлы (для 1ски с вайном)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Мож кто подключал модем хайвей1550 и ubuntu 10.10 (можем от киевстар)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Уже перепробовал все что в инете было
<[v-8]_jupiter> не работет
<zevs_> ставлю как в альтах - не примненяется
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, а что с ним не так ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> НЕ хотит интернет давать
<[v-8]_jupiter> В network-manager появляется потом создаю подключение он сразу пропадает при попытке подключения
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, нехнаю, не пользую нм, но ручками все работатеь, MobilePartner тоже работатет)
<artus> *з
<[v-8]_jupiter> А у тебя тоже 1550
<[v-8]_jupiter> &
<artus> eue
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> А что делал?
<AndreX> [v-8]_jupiter: а утилитой от модема поробовал подключаться
<[v-8]_jupiter> ее нет
<artus> ничего) просто вырубил на нем вирт сдром )
<artus> теперь работатеь везде и без плясок )
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://ubuntu-repository.blogspot.com/2010/05/3g-huawei-e1550-ubuntu-1004.html
<[v-8]_jupiter> так вырубал
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<artus> не
<[v-8]_jupiter> А как?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот таким в лог плюет http://paste.pro/566973
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, http://rus-linux.net/nlib.php?name=/MyLDP/internet/modem-ru.html
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, AT^U2DIAG=0  ему сказал и все )
<[v-8]_jupiter> он просто в системе то появится то пропадет
<[v-8]_jupiter> всмысле в NM
<[v-8]_jupiter> А в lsusb есть
<alexzulu> если модем лоченный то может отваливаться сам.
<[v-8]_jupiter> НУ его только в магазине купили
<alexzulu> лоченный -- привязанный к одному оператору.
<alexzulu> а сейчас они зачастую так и идут.
<[v-8]_jupiter> угу я так понял что и есть
<[v-8]_jupiter> но карточка стоит то от оператора
<AndreX> может ваще модем кривой попался
<[v-8]_jupiter> хз и винды нигде нет проверить. ТАм вроде как все сразу должно быть
<alexzulu> дело в том что прога под форточко посылает с определённой периодичностью определённые команды модему. если нет то он отключается. вот такая система защиты типа.
<[v-8]_jupiter> alexzulu: та он только конектится и отваливает
<alexzulu> ну там период секунд 20 в отсылах.
<alexzulu> максисмум может до 3 минут держатиься коннект.
<[v-8]_jupiter> та и 3-х минут не проходит
<[v-8]_jupiter> ЩА вообщем старый винт найду туда форточки подключу
<[v-8]_jupiter> и в них проверю\
<alexzulu> кстати. у нас у мегафона есть клиент под линь на таком модеме.
<alexzulu> прям на встроенном диске.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та я уже читал об этом но здесь нет
<alexzulu> у меня самого zte mf626 но перешитый.
<alexzulu> пока не перешил, намучался.
<AndreX> да его скачать можно у производителя модема
<alexzulu> AndreX: ?
<alexzulu> что скачать?
<AndreX>  клиент под линь
<alexzulu> у нас вообще ща в продаже в связном идут не лоченные модемы. сожно даже не париться.
<alexzulu> *можно
<skrishi> всем привет )
<Sergey_IT> re
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Yandaxx> Всем ку!
<Ademaro> test
<ubuntuhelp> Ademaro, Ну понг, и что?
<Ademaro> Всем привет
<Ademaro> Всем привет
<Sergey_IT> чего прыгаешь?
<Ademaro> в смысле?
<Ademaro> Есть кто подскажет по дисковым операциям в убунту?
 * alexzulu listens Accept -- Primitive[Predator]
<Sergey_IT> входишь-выходишь
<Sergey_IT> Ademaro, это по каким?
<Ademaro> ...думал, что первый раз не вошел...
<Ademaro> у меня просто винч работает как бешеный, в основном на чтение, не могу понять какой процесс (демон) это делает
<artus> iotop
<Ademaro> вот интересует как это посмотреть
<Ademaro> а, сейчас гляну
<Ademaro> оказывается виртуалбокс с вин7...
<Sergey_IT> вин - не тру
<Ademaro> фотошоп cs5 в вайне не поставился чё-то, пришлось виртуалку замутить...
<alexzulu> жестоко.
<Ademaro> ещё у меня проблема: гном, встроенный звук. При переключении пользователя с первого на второй - пропадает звук в приложениях, приходится рестартовать иксы (не всегда помогает). Иногда пропадает рамки у окон (там где "развернуть", "свернуть").
<Aselicon> Кто сдесь guitarpro использует под линуксом???
<alexzulu> Ademaro: я вот тоже над пульсом думаю сижу.
 * alexzulu не гитарист.
 * Sergey_IT смотрит на пианино (
<Aselicon> ех
<Ademaro> * статус
<Ademaro> ...как статусы ставить? %)
<Ademaro> Aselicon, на хабре несколько статей было...
<alexzulu> Ademaro: какие статусы?
<SarMsk> Здрасте, подскажите пожалуйста - есть ли вариант изменить названия столов в гноме? Там по умолчанию стол 1, 2, 3... а где поменять?
<dmay> а чоета вы тут ломаете?
<Ademaro> [22:39]  * alexzulu не гитарист.
<Aselicon> Ademaro: тамс говорят про тукс гитар... но он такой ужасный..
<alexzulu> это не статус. это действие. /me текст
 * Aselicon чешет голову
<alexzulu> похоже придётся пульс снова нафик убивать. алса роднее.
<vit> привет всем. такой вопрос. как можно поменять контрастность экрана в гноме? видеокарта интел.compiz и monica не работают
 * Ademaro изучает ирку, спасиб
<andreylosev> vit- иногда на самом мониторе есть кнопочки
<andreylosev> посмотри Ч)
<vit> у меня нетбук
<alexzulu> а fn+f7...f8 не работает?
<vit> неа
<andreylosev> xgamma
<andreylosev> т.е. man xgamma
<Aselicon> Подскажите есть ли под линукс программа для работы с азбукой морзе?? очень нужно
<alexzulu> Aselicon: что именно надо?
<vit> xgamma работает. посмотрю что смогу сделать. спасибо
<SarMsk> где в compiz fusion изменить названия рабочих столов?
<Aselicon> alexzulu: генерация кодов морзе с задаваемой скважностью, для приема на слух
<Ademaro> может, у кого стоит PhotoshopCS5 в вайне?
<alexzulu> Aselicon: были помню тренажёры правда консольные. посмотри а менеджере пакетов в разделе любительское радио.
<alexzulu> мне самому нужны были только логи и psk31
<Aselicon> alexzulu: а с гуём?:'(
<alexzulu> с гуем не скажу. ща пакеты доставлю может что подберём.
<Aselicon> alexzulu: хорошо)
<Aselicon> в приват стукнеш?
<alexzulu> ога. протелеграфирую.:)
<Aselicon> alexzulu: --- -.-
<alexzulu> ..- .- -.... .... -.. .--
<Sergey_IT> Aselicon, а напиши сам ;)
<Sergey_IT> ...- ...- -...-
<Aselicon> Sergey_IT: я уже об этом думал
<Aselicon> только я не умею
<Aselicon> Sergey_IT: а так на qt можнобы)
<Sergey_IT> Aselicon, если бы занимался - давно бы написал. Там все просто
<Sergey_IT> Aselicon, рацию на ком порт и вперед - на вин проги такие есть...
<Aselicon> Sergey_IT: я на си умею прошивки для микроконтроллеров писать
<Sergey_IT> Aselicon, я этим не занимался...
<Sergey_IT> Aselicon, а с телефонией было....
<Aselicon> =)
 * Aselicon ушел мыть посуду
<artus> эм, а кто скажет что в убунте за смотрелка логов?
<Yandaxx> Artus, nano не?
<Sergey_IT> system - administration - log file viewer
<artus> да оно то и cat с грепом хватает) ток вот четь захотелось посмотреть )
<XuMuK> e46+6
<pyxxx> Здраствуйте. вопрс. есть ли под ubuntu appserv?
<inkvizitor68sl> pyxxx, мм?
<black_cat> называется lamp :)
<black_cat> апсерв это такая сборка апача и компании, если что
<pyxxx> т.е.  Mysql и apch  там  также
<pyxxx> ок
<pyxxx> все
<pyxxx> спасибо большое
<inkvizitor68sl> pyxxx, http://debian.pro -> поиск -> lamp
<inkvizitor68sl> и читать до дыр
<inkvizitor68sl> только снизу вверх
<pyxxx> х) спасибо  большое)
<XuMuK> то был превед вам от моей дочки))*
<black_cat> превед? где превед? :)
<XuMuK> 21:26:16
<XuMuK> привет)
 * Aselicon ушел искать превед
<black_cat> чёт у меня нестыкуха по timestamp'ам. ну да не суть :)
<XuMuK> спецально для black_cat 21:26:16          XuMuK | e46+6 ))
<black_cat> данке :)
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, числа в double изучаете? )
<XuMuK> Sergey_IT: гг)
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, мантису на место поставьте )
<inkvizitor68sl> какую нибудь)
<Aselicon> ..-.. .---
<Aselicon> нашел я прогу для счастья
<Aselicon> http://morse.ua4.ru/morse.php
<Sergey_IT> Aselicon, я  думал тебе софт для работы с радиостанцией нужен (. Ну там принимать, передавать, обрезать щелчки при записи голоса...
<Aselicon> Sergey_IT: нее. мне просто тренажерчик
<barabashka> хай подскажите консольный месседжер
<inkvizitor68sl> finch
<barabashka> inkvizitor68sl:  ща гляну спс
<Lorgus> ну как не ругаться матом... утром встал.. прогрел машину.... заглушил... зашел выпить коффе перед работой... стал заводить .... генератор заклинило... ремень порвался...
<Lorgus> привет страна
<Lorgus> снял щас генератор.... чуть ключом крутанул... хотел разобрать и эта зараза расклинилась...
<Aselicon> а на qt сложно например калькулятор сделать, если я пока вообще ничего не знаю?
<inkvizitor68sl> на qt калькулятор ты не сделаешь
<black_cat> ты знаешь страшное слово "калькулятор", это уже  не есть "вообще ничего" :)
<Aselicon> black_cat: про qt совсем ничего)
<Aselicon> А почему не сделаю то?
<rapidsp> поставь креатор, покрути....
<Sergey_IT> Lorgus, бубен хорошо... но не с машиной (
<Sergey_IT> Aselicon, где то пример калькулятора на qt есть вроде
<Aselicon> rapidsp: в репах есть?
<barabashka> финч это что пиджин ?
<Sergey_IT> Aselicon, qtcretor
<barabashka> не найти чет офф сайт
<rapidsp> Aselicon: должон
<Sergey_IT> Aselicon, qtcreator
<Lorgus> Sergey_IT,  антифриз жалко
<Aselicon> пошла загрузка. Спасибо за наводку
<rapidsp> Lorgus: дык корпус же у генератора разболтался вот и клинит
<Lorgus> rapidsp,  какой корпус разболтался ??? еле открутил
<rapidsp> ну или перекосило его
<Sergey_IT> Aselicon, посмотрел - там калькулятор без кнопок, простейший
<rapidsp> сенсорный? )))
<Aselicon> ))))))
<Aselicon> я не очень понимаю что мне даст кюти... но я думаю это то что нужно)
<Sergey_IT> rapidsp, отстали... телепатический, новые технологии ))
<Aselicon> он с++, я только с знаю немного...
<Sergey_IT> Aselicon, с++, заодно и изучишь )
<rapidsp> а со скриптами его никак нельзя женить?
<Sergey_IT> Aselicon, при первом запуске creator будет долго грузиться и выгружаться - не обращай внимания - свои базы настраивает
<Aselicon> ему еще качаться 18 минут)) интернет обошел наш город стороной..
<Sergey_IT> rapidsp, та питон сqt хорошо работает
<rapidsp> вроде джаву тоже может
<Sergey_IT> Aselicon, так там много качать - qt + часть kde
<rapidsp> 127М
<rapidsp> из кде если :)
<Aselicon> у меня просил чуть меняше 100
<Aselicon> гном)
<rapidsp> от так вот :)
<Sergey_IT> rapidsp, у тебя видно недоKDE )
<rapidsp> 94М - qt-doc))
<Aselicon> :-D
<rapidsp> типа щас большой пдф откроется - на, читай :)
<Sergey_IT> rapidsp, доки у qt хорошие
<Aselicon> а обучалки есть хорошие?))
<Aselicon> мне нравится
<Sergey_IT> Aselicon, чего обучалки?
<Aselicon> можно делать все красиво..
<Aselicon> Sergey_IT: даже незнаю.. что мне нужно знать чтоб программы писать))
<Aselicon> си++?
<Sergey_IT> Aselicon, конечно С++ (основы), книжку почитать (у меня Макс Шлее - профессиональное программирование в QT4.5 - пару раз открывал )
<artus> а вы не хотите в привате пофилосовствовать?
<Aselicon> Sergey_IT: мнебы новичковое программирование в кути для электрочайников..
<Sergey_IT> да можно или на #qt-ru
<Aselicon> artus: как вам будет угодно..
<Ademaro> какой самый удобный gtk клиент для irc?
<rapidsp> иксчат
<rapidsp> xchat
<Aselicon> а плагин для кутим не самый удобный???=-O
<Ademaro> да, у меня кутим стоит
<rapidsp> а вобще здесь нельзя говорить самый :)
<Ademaro> удобно?
<Ademaro> ну да, просто мнения спрашиваю )
<Aselicon> Ademaro: ну я им пользуюсь, другие не пробовал. устраивает что все протоколы в кучке
<Ademaro> Aselicon, 0.2 или 0.3?
<Aselicon> 0,2
<Sergey_IT> пиждина хватает
<Aselicon> черт.. только что был Краш...
<Ademaro> Aselicon, а как автовход сделать в кутиме?
<Aselicon> 2й краш подряд
<Aselicon> пытался зайти в еще одну комнату
<Sergey_IT> какой клиент?
<Aselicon> кутим
<Aselicon> 0,2
<Ademaro> Aselicon, а как автовход сделать в кутиме?
<Aselicon> Ademaro: настройки посмотри
<Sergey_IT> Aselicon а еще раз попробуй
<Aselicon> стоит вроде
<Ademaro> Aselicon, там не вижу где вбить пароль...
<Ademaro> блин, да что ж тебя выкидывает?.. )
<Sergey_IT> Aselicon, похоже при обращении к твоему нику тебя выкидывает
<Sergey_IT> когда ты на 2-х каналах
<Aselicon> Вывод - ставь нормальный (специализированный) клиент?
<Sergey_IT> а говорят что кутим тру
<Sergey_IT> Aselicon, пиджин - полет нормальный
<Aselicon> Sergey_IT: мне понравился mdc но в 10.04 он не работает почемуто=(
<Sergey_IT> Aselicon, я такого и не знаю, где брал?
<Aselicon> Sergey_IT: месяц назад написал баг репорт и тишина...
<Aselicon> http://mdc.ru/
<Sergey_IT> Aselicon, с бетой лучше не работать пока
<Aselicon> Sergey_IT: так она уже не бета вроде же
<Aselicon> а нет.. бета
<Aselicon> Sergey_IT: на 10.10 он у меня отлично летал!
<Ademaro> о, через кутим зашел
<Aselicon> Ademaro: =)
<Ademaro> как тут показать историю сообщений?..
<Aselicon> незнаю, я её не сохраняю
<Ademaro> типа когда заходишь в комнату,  что бы показывалось 5-10 предыдущих сообщений
<Ademaro> или такого нету?..
<Aselicon> я вообще незнаю...наверное у него должны быть настройки..
<inkvizitor68sl> никак
<Aselicon> Ademaro: не вникал.. если честно
<inkvizitor68sl> znc юзать
<Ademaro> ясно, значит перепутал...
<Ademaro> а znc - что такое?
<inkvizitor68sl> погугли
<Sergey_IT> Ademaro /join #qt-ru  интересно тебя будет вышибать )
<Aselicon> =))
<Ademaro> ...как я понимаю это команда на канале, znc её сам посылает просто?.. не
<Aselicon> Ademaro: подключись просто)
<Aselicon> Sergey_IT:  улетел)
<Sergey_IT> ну вот - бага кутима налицо )
<Aselicon> нада писать баг репорт)
<Sergey_IT> можно репорт писать
<Ademaro> угу )
<Aselicon> =)
<Aselicon> Sergey_IT: еще б функционала сюда
<Aselicon> ато он вообще нечего не умеет
<Sergey_IT> куда? В кутим? - Мне пиджина хватает...
<Aselicon> Sergey_IT: а что он умеет?
<Sergey_IT> то, что мне надо все делает... а свистелки не нужны
<Ademaro> пиджин стремный какой то... эмпати перспективно
<Sergey_IT> я его год назад пробовал - но он кривой был и не прижился
<himik> пидгин ничего не стремный
<Ademaro> )
<Sergey_IT> и с аськой работает
<Ademaro> раза 3-4 ставил вообще никак не приживался...
<Aselicon> Sergey_IT: пиджин стоял.. эмпати вообще не понравилось
<Ademaro> ...мне в кутиме только скайпа не хватает да стабильности иногда...
<Aselicon> Ademaro: во во
<Ademaro> эмпати в убунту хорошо встраивается + полностью модульный
<Sergey_IT> а зачем все мешать в кучу?
<Aselicon> удобно
<Ademaro> Sergey_IT: в смысле в кучу?
<Aselicon> в куче - то
<Sergey_IT> скайп в кутиме
<Aselicon> Sergey_IT: ну это может перебор небольшой)
<Ademaro> у меня 3 icq акк, пара скайпов, jabber, mra (что бы скайпы не переключать)
<Aselicon> а вот чем жабер принципиально лучше аськи?
<Ademaro> ничем, просто там контакты другие
<Sergey_IT> и не проприетарщина
<Ademaro> yandex, google
<Ademaro> ну да
<Ademaro> я всё жду когда протокол скайпа откроют )))
<artus> Aselicon, http://jabberworld.info/%D0%9F%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B8%D0%BC%D1%83%D1%89%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%B0_Jabber
<Aselicon> Ademaro: у меня скайп притупливает
<Ademaro> как?
<Ademaro> дома - 0.2, на работе 0.3 в кедах
<Aselicon> Ademaro: треск и прирывистость если чтото делать во время разговора
<Ademaro> у меня всё норм
<Aselicon> и друзья с винды в один голос говорят - у тебя клиент старый, обновись..
<himik> и у меня такой проблемы в скайпе нет
<himik> друзья с винды пусть советуют друзьям с виндой
<Aselicon> himik: ну скайп же перестали обновлять нам
<artus> ну и гуд, рекламы не будет )
<Aselicon> :-)
<artus> Aselicon, а насчет хрипов-скрипов, крути пульс, ибо клиенту на звук чесно говоря с большой колокольни )
<artus> что ему даш то он и будет выводить
<Aselicon> artus: да пытался.. непонятно в чем дело
<Sergey_IT> Aselicon, вот новенькое по QT http://qt.nokia.com/services-partners/qt-in-education/qt-in-education-course-material
<Sergey_IT> Aselicon, но я не читал...
<Aselicon> Sergey_IT: Спасибоньки
<Aselicon> Sergey_IT: класс это лекции по кюти для универов)
<Lorgus> енто ппц ставить генератор в мороз и ночью....
<Aselicon> бедорлага..
<Aselicon> Всем Спокойной Ночи!!!
<Sergey_IT> спок
<UNIm95> Привет меня видно?
<UNIm95> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<skrishi> чо это с ботиком? ((
<UNIm95> ping
<ubuntuhelp> UNIm95, Понг.
<skrishi> хм
<UNIm95> skrishi меня нормально видно?
<skrishi> UNIm95: да
<skrishi> UNIm95: хотя можешь немного свет поправить, а то лицо в тени как-то =)
<UNIm95> Skrishi буквы не выпадают?
<skrishi> UNIm95: куда?
<UNIm95> Неугода у меня сейчас день
<UNIm95> *неугодал
<UNIm95> Просто сижу на мобильном и прошлый раз были проблемы с выпадением букв
<skrishi> )
<artus> UNIm95, ну щас нормально ) поменял клиент?
<skrishi> штранно, по-моему нет разницы с чего сидеть
<UNIm95> Artus ты не поверишь. Вместо мирги 0.64 поставил :
<UNIm95> .60
<artus> ))
<UNIm95> верно сказано: чем моложе софт тем меньше глюков
<UNIm95> Блин осталось сделать клиент опенстритмапа с оффлайном для симбиана и андроида можно закапывать
<skrishi> а чо тебе андройд не нравиться.. молодая вроде система )))
<UNIm95> Я на лоре писал какого он мне не понравился
<UNIm95> Причём сильно не понравился
<UNIm95> Этот андроид стер отчества в телефонной книжке и посадил на бабки с инет роумингом. А еще с проксей работать не умеет
<skrishi> может его просто настроил не правильно?
<UNIm95> Ага только если нокиа перед любым первым запуском спрашивает что сделать то андроид делает не спрашивая
<UNIm95> И после всего еще напоминает на трату денег в 3г инете
<artus> UNIm95, у меня 3g безлимит )))
<UNIm95> Artus и за рубежом ?
<skrishi> блин, а у меня убунту глючит (((
<skrishi> постоянно даёт завершение сианса пользователя
<skrishi> ну не постоянно а переодически.. но задолбало уже если честно
<artus> UNIm95, юзать за рубежом 3g в роуминге??? я б сказал, но придетцо тогда себя забанить )
<UNIm95> Skrishi это не глюк а ошибка в настройке
#ubuntu-ru 2011-01-21
<artus> skrishi, ну это типа хватит в монитор пялитцо иди погуляй на свежем воздухе )
<Gystov> õàõà)
<ubuntuhelp> Gystov! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<skrishi> artus: я сегодня и так почти не сидел за ним
<UNIm95> Artus я от гугло карт такой подлянки не ожидал. Они без спроса в нет полезли
<skrishi> UNIm95: какие настройки не правильные?
<artus> ну дык гуглокарты ж) название само о чебе говорит)
<UNIm95> Skrishi неверю! Убунта так о тебе заботится что спать отправляет
<UNIm95> Artus а в оффлайне они не пашут?
<skrishi> я думаю прочто вайн 1.3 не понимает чегото.. и даёт ошибку
<skrishi> нужно поставить обратно 1.2
<artus> UNIm95, ну если ты в кеше дежиш месность на которую будеш смотреть то пашут)
<UNIm95> Нет вайн 1.3.11 вполне стабилен
<skrishi> 1.3.11 у меня и стоит.. но гном перезагружаеться только если работаю под вайном, значит ошибка в нём )
<UNIm95> Artus я как в своей нокии облетал Киев после чего думал что он и андроиде и в нокии запомнит. А фигушки
<artus> ))
<UNIm95> Скриши может косяк в гноме?
<skrishi> нувот я и думаю.. поставить 1.2 и посмотреть как себя вести будет
<UNIm95> Артус тебе смешно а мне 100 баксов ><
<artus> гы... а вот нефиг ) сам же виноват)
<Lorgus> все... сделал
<Lorgus> ппц... руки отморозил
<UNIm95> Я виноват? А какого андроид без спроса полез? Когда основной точкой доступазначится дамошняя?
<UNIm95> Lorgus нефиг руки в морозилку совать
<Lorgus> какая нафик морозилка... генератор в машину ставил....
<Lorgus> до работы 9 км пешком... седня в 2 конца 18 км накрутил
<UNIm95> Lorgus А сейчас же зима
<Lorgus> ну да...
<Lorgus> поэтому и делал машину
<Lorgus> летом то лафа пешочком
<skrishi> а ты где живёшь?
<Lorgus> в деревне под МСК
<UNIm95> Ладно я ушел
<Lorgus> валяй
<skrishi> Зеленограде чтоли? )))))
<skrishi> в деревне под деревней )))
<skrishi> сори
<skrishi> Я как питерец, имею религиозные убеждения по поводу москвы ))))
<skrishi> иногда могу быть не адекватным )))
<artus> а мне как хохлу вообще ортагонально )
<Lorgus> skrishi,  ну не ты один
<Lorgus> skrishi,  мАсквА эт ппц... счастлив что свалил оттуда... жаль в ЗП потерял
<Lorgus> коффе и спать... через 3 часа вставать
<skrishi> блин, сне тоже нужно коффе
<skrishi> и спать )))
<hookah> поздравьте меня, у меня ДР
<Lorgus> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='1'
<Lorgus> и богатую любовницу
<Lorgus> у бота в энциклопедии нет богатых любовниц
<artus> hookah, паздравлямс)
<neoascetic> здравствуйте!
<neoascetic> есть пакет, который не хотелось бы обновлять при apt-get upgrade. как занести его в исключение?
<artus> hold
<neoascetic> а поподробней?
<artus> а поподроднее в гугл с вопросом aptitude hold
<artus> не знаю я ) не пользовался пока , посему и не интересовался подробностями
<neoascetic> если бы был еще этот aptitude
<artus> дык поставь)
<artus> а вообще для apt-get все тоже самое )
<hookah> artus: спасибки ) я тут отмечаю, так что неадекватен ) и завтра буду тоже
<artus> hookah, завтра тож будеш неадекватен? )))
<hookah> дыа )
<neoascetic> хех. захолдил пакет аптитудом (в апт-гете такой опции не оказалось) если делаю apt-get upgrade, пакет хочет обновиться. если делаю aptitude upgrade, все норм.
<artus> ну вот) не пользуйсо аптгетом)
<artus> аптитуд вообще няшка )
<neoascetic> эм... ну вот еще.
<hookah> пипец почти 4 часа утра... надо спать )
<parfux> при подкючении по wifi и не включенном в розетку ноуте, ноут зависает
<parfux> если включить в розетку то норм
<parfux> никто не сталкивался?
<parfux> intel 5150
<academ> Всем привет!!!
<inkvizitor68sl> утра
<sharikoff> Q
<artus> йй
<sharikoff> Большая ку значит 2  раза ку
<artus> q^3 ))
<Offoffoff> Ǽ!
<Offoffoff> Йохоххохохохххохохохооооо!
<tenshigo> первый раз что было -_-?
<Offoffoff> звук такой.
<tenshigo> Offoffoff, и что за йохохо. под санту что ли косишь..
<Offoffoff> Он заставляет повиноваться.
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: неа... Хотя Рождество грядёт!!!!
<tenshigo> блин, отмазался...
<sharikoff> http://d30opm7hsgivgh.cloudfront.net/upload/3494993_PVIq7233_c.jpg
<sharikoff> =)
<tenshigo> sharikoff, ты часом на руснете не сидишь? -_-
<sharikoff> часом сижу
<tenshigo> где тебя только нет... -_-
<sharikoff> да.. я везде
<tenshigo> что то они меня пугают...
<tenshigo> sharikoff, не знаешь часом почему, если добавить в fstab опцию data=writeback, после перезагрузки система монтирует его только для чтения?
<sharikoff> не а
<sharikoff> если мне надо я и пишу - rw
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, отпишись тогда чего от слонега напишут
<sharikoff> ок
<inkvizitor68sl> счас php дособерется и спать поеду
<sharikoff> ты может пинганешь его
<inkvizitor68sl> а толку)
<inkvizitor68sl> спит ещё
<tenshigo> насоздавал разделов под все точки монтирования, /tmp,/var,/boot,/,/home думал создам безопасную осю по всем правилам и оптимизирую каждую фс...
<inkvizitor68sl> tenshigo, лоло
<inkvizitor68sl> tenshigo, на десктопе?
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: а смысл
<tenshigo> ну да. под параноика закосил -_-
<inkvizitor68sl> мда уж
<inkvizitor68sl> и нафига)
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: лучше сделай / и /home
<Offoffoff> и вс
<Offoffoff> е
<tenshigo> Offoffoff, да я так и делал раньше.
<Offoffoff> дешево и сердито
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: а что оттолкнуло от этого пути?
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: щас тока на канале базарил
<tenshigo> захотелось мне на /tmp,/var raiserfs ,на /boot ext2, / ext4 /home xfs
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, угу... и написал, что ушел)
<inkvizitor68sl> tenshigo, бред
<tenshigo> в чем же?
<tenshigo> для /tmp лучше raiserfs не придумаешь
<tenshigo> то же и для /var
<tenshigo> пропишу к этим точкам запрет на выполнение.
<tenshigo> да и вообще система грузиться заметно быстрее после этих шаманств.
<inkvizitor68sl> плацебо
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, поеду я всё же спать
<inkvizitor68sl> дома соберу пыхпых
<tenshigo> ну и к всему прочему swap вынес на другой винт...
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: swap вообще не нужен
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: лучше памяти доставь
<Offoffoff> swap придумали недокодеры...
<tenshigo> 6Gb
<Offoffoff> если нет в памяти места, то нефик запускать программу.
<Offoffoff> или открывать данные.
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: тебе не нужен swap
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: лучше создай ram диск
<tenshigo> еще как нужен... пример. запускаю shotwell импоритрую 20000 фоток. все это безобразие жрет всю рам +2gb swap
<tenshigo> такие вот дела.
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: это программерам надо руки править
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: так не должно быть.
<tenshigo> не сомневаюсь. самому не охото копать С++
<Offoffoff>       tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults 0 0
<Offoffoff>       tmpfs /var/tmp tmpfs defaults 0 0
<Offoffoff>       tmpfs /var/lock tmpfs defaults 0 0
<Offoffoff> вот так сделай
<Offoffoff> используй оперативу по полной
<Offoffoff> особенно классно распаковывать архивы
<tenshigo> нельзя /var мне так делать. пакеты часто ставлю и копирую в локальный репозитарий. для /tmp пожалуй можно.
<Offoffoff> зачем весь var
<Offoffoff> там же написано, что из var
<tenshigo> точно. между строк читаю -_-.
<Offoffoff> только локи, логи и временка
<Offoffoff> это нужно только в текущей сессии
<Offoffoff> а запись на диск и в память - две разные скорости
<tenshigo> в таких местах разницы большой не будет.
<Offoffoff> будет
<Offoffoff> попробуй
<Offoffoff> увидишь
<tenshigo> ок. сейчас и попробую.
<tenshigo> Offoffoff, 4K памяти на tmpfs отъело... даже не серьезно...
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: а ты архив открой
<tenshigo> ну архивы у меня гигов по 10 -_-
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: а ты открой
<tenshigo> чето даже боюсь, а не сожрет ли все это памяти и система уйдет в забой...
<tenshigo> а sync не забыть.
<tenshigo> Offoffoff, по быстрее внутри архива ходит.
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: вообще все проги, которые как-либо используют /tmp - заметно ускорятся.
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: например загрузка флеша
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: и проигрывание
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: firefox будет веселей
<Offoffoff> ну ты понел
<tenshigo> я бы сказал не скорость, а реактивность системы возросла...
<tenshigo> как бы отзывчивее стала
<tenshigo> блин. я ведь под tmp 10Gb места отрезал дурень.
<tenshigo> Offoffoff, знаешь как можно сделать что бы swap c 2-дисков работали бы сбалансированно? то есть если общая занятость свопа 1Гбайт то по половине на каждый диск.
<artus> tenshigo, вынеси свап в лвм )
<tenshigo> а то своп в линуксе какой то больно тормозной....
<tenshigo> artus, а точно будет по 50% на кажыдй винт?
<artus> ну +\-
<tenshigo> по моему будет так... что в младших блока будет забит. старшие что останеться... то есть если 2 раздела по 4GB каждый и система использует 400Мб то на второй диск нечего не попадет.
<tenshigo> там же линейно цепляются.
<artus> а памяти у тя сколько?
<tenshigo> 6GB
<tenshigo> было 8. одна планка сгорела.
<artus> ls
<tenshigo> Offoffoff, что то странное... после всех этих оптимизаций shotwell на 3-4 порядка быстрее фотки импортирует.
<tenshigo> добавляет в коллекцию правильней сказать...
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: что я тебе и говорил. А ты не верил.
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: да. И swap - не нужен.
<tenshigo> раньше эта процедура занимала не менее 25 мин. теперь за 3 управилась.
<Offoffoff> при 6 гигабайтах - точно не нужен.
<Offoffoff> у меня 8 - поэтому я удалил swap как класс.
<tenshigo> Offoffoff, еще есть страсть к java и виртуальным машинам -_-
<Offoffoff> swap - используют только трусы! ^___^
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: эээм?
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: и чо? им места хватит
<Offoffoff> у меня виртуалки только 2 гига забирают... Больше не хотят.
<tenshigo> наверно 7 нету...
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: чего нету7
<tenshigo> windows 7
<tenshigo> хотя последнее время меня любые винды ужасно раздражают... не знаю почему, хотя я вполне себе любитель продукции M$
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: это потому, что твой моск стал понимать, что ты более не в плену фантазий и выдуманных недоОС.
<tenshigo> это и к убунте 10.10 относиться. такую погань нельзя было выпускать. а вот 10.04.1 вполне себе прекрасно работает.
<tenshigo> Offoffoff, начал знакомсво с unix системами в году так 2000
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: вау.
<tenshigo> в то время это был ужас просто...
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: дааааааааааааааааааааааа
<Offoffoff> все надо было делать с нуля
<tenshigo> что называеться "создана программистами дял программистов"...
<tenshigo> хотя в то время на асме и С кодил по маленьку, но возиться с такими линуксам желанием не горел... зацепили меня unixы с 6-7 редхата и 4.3 bsd.
<tenshigo> bsd тогда было кру то что ли... бастион... а сейчас... все сломали олухи...
<tenshigo> что то я увлекся....
<tenshigo> Offoffoff, созрела идея. с таким же успехом же можно и быструю флешкую юзать...
<Offoffoff> А она точно быстрая?
<Offoffoff> быстрей оперативки?
<tenshigo> 30Мб в сек и 0.5мс доступ. не быстрее... я под /var имею ввиду
<tenshigo> хотя наверно мало.
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: что даст?
<tenshigo> ну там маленькие файлы обычно. для мелких запросов iops максимальный. ну допустим странички там у тебя.
<tenshigo> или еещ чего.
<tenshigo> еще*
<tenshigo> лучше попробую... тогда точно узнаю.
<Yuretsz> Кто-то в Netbeans программирует?
<Yuretsz> Как эту заразу заставить шевелиться
<Yuretsz> 4 ядра 4 гига
<Yuretsz> А оно тормозит шопипец
<tenshigo> до чего народ гнилой стал... таксисты на клиентах каратэ отрабатывают...
 * tenshigo чуток до них не успел добежать...
<MagicLover> А 32битная система до скольки памяти тянет?
<sharikoff>  tenshigo хотел поучавствовать?
<sharikoff> MagicLover: 3 винда
<MagicLover> O_o А почему 3, а не 4?
<MagicLover> Как-то не понимаю просто. :)
<artus> MagicLover, до 64х гигов
<sharikoff> 4 это уже 64
<sharikoff> =))
<tenshigo> sharikoff, вообще покалечить одного хотел. что бы такого больше не повторялось... около моего дома дело было.
<sharikoff> tenshigo: аа
<artus> sharikoff, ну если не 4ре гига на процес то пае пойдеть)
<MagicLover> А убунту 32битная тоже только до 3?
<sharikoff> меня кошка атакует
<MagicLover> Чего-то это какой-то.... ОБман. :)
<tenshigo> sharikoff, 2 таксиста-отморозка... бред.
<sharikoff> да ну..
<artus> MagicLover, читай выше что я писал
<MagicLover> Я сидел думал 2 дня, что у меня котам кушать нечего, но они как-то не орут и ладно. Оказывается они в шкафу целый пакет на 2.5кг корма нашли и вскрыли. :)
<MagicLover> А, всё понятно.
<artus> пакет чего они нашли? ))
<MagicLover> Тут просто мне сказали, что винда 32 только 3 гига потянет - я ТАК удивился!!!
<tenshigo> вообще 32 система максимум 3Gb на процесс и то если ядро правльно сконфигурированно, а так 2
<MagicLover> Пакет корма. :)
<Yuretsz> MagicLover: Ставишь pae ядро и тянет до скольки хош, это ж не винда
<tenshigo> PAE просто повышает плотность. то есть можно больше процессов запустить, но больше 3Гб на процесс никак.
<tenshigo> в этом и преемущество 64 битной системы.
<tenshigo> хотя для десктопа не актуально.
<artus> tenshigo, ну для дома и 3х на процем в принципе с головой )
<tenshigo> ну да
<artus> *процес
<Yuretsz> tenshigo: Так оно надо для одного процесса больше трех гигов?
<tenshigo> надо. если iServer
<tenshigo> -_-
<Yuretsz> Это что вообще такое?
<artus> tenshigo, а учитывая на каком канале спрашивають то только 32) ибо потом будут спрашивать как завести скайп и иже с ним )
<tenshigo> ага... вот только вроде 6GB, а 32 видит 3.5Gb, 6 видит только мак в 32 битном режиме.
<tenshigo> может я что то не так делал -_-
<tenshigo> мне как бы тоже больше 3Gb на процесс безнадобности.
<tenshigo> + экономия сесколько сот метров на всякого рода таблиц которые в 64 битной системе не мало весят.
<tenshigo> несколько*
<Yuretsz> Я уже хочу купить новую мамку под i7 и запихнуть туда 24 гига памяти
<tenshigo> Yuretsz, зачем?
<Yuretsz> Надеюсь хоть тогда оно тормозить не будет
<tenshigo> тогда уже мамку EVGA 2-х сокетную с 2 зеонами + 48Gb DDR3 2400 + 4 Geforce 480 SLI
<tenshigo> вопрос только в том что делать с этим всем?
<tenshigo> смотреть разве что.
<Yuretsz> Та я когда 4ядра покупал тоже так думал :)
<SergeyIT> в тетрис играть )))
<Yuretsz> А два года прошло и уже тупит все :)
<tenshigo> Yuretsz, у меня Phenom 2 X4 945 3.65GHz & 6Gb RAM DDR2 980 & ATI 3850 256M и все very well
<Yuretsz> tenshigo: Чем занимаешься?
<tenshigo> ну я написал реальные частоты так как разогнан.
<Yuretsz> Если все хорошо, то разгонять не надо ;)
<tenshigo> Yuretsz, учусь рисовать. гимп осваиваю.
<Yuretsz> Ну гимпец у меня тоже молодцом работает :)
<tenshigo> Yuretsz, разгон уже привычка. всегда выживаю все из железки.
<tenshigo> да у меня все нормально работает. у тебя 10.10?
<Yuretsz> Да, 10.10
<tenshigo> выкини ее.
<Yuretsz> IDE тупит жестоко
<tenshigo> 10.04
<Yuretsz> Это невозможно
<tenshigo> была куча проблем с стабильностью в 10.10
<Yuretsz> Как я даунгрейд сделаю?
<tenshigo> переустанови. все же лучше чем мучеться.
<Yuretsz> Если бы это была свежая система, то может быть
<Yuretsz> А так она у меня с 8.04
<Yuretsz> Кууча всего
<tenshigo> уууу.
<tenshigo> никогда не делаю апдейт дистрибутива. болезни ведь передаються -_-
<tenshigo> лучше скачать свеженький стабильный выпуск и переустановить все. благо в убунте это дело часа с быстрым инетом.
<Yuretsz> Согласен, но выбора нет. Система рабочая.
<Galaxy2000> home сохранить
<Galaxy2000> и dc
<Yuretsz> Урра, нетбинс взлетел!
<tenshigo> зачем делают /var, /, /home на разных разделах?
<tenshigo> нетбинс летал и так.
<Yuretsz> Прописал вмест sun-java-jre_1.6.0 sun-java-jre_1.6.22
<Yuretsz> Кто бы мог подумать?
<Yuretsz> tenshigo: Ну у тебя может быть
<tenshigo> eclipse наше все.
<Yuretsz> В Eclipse vim кривой
<Yuretsz> А без вима IDE нафиг не нужно
<tenshigo> вообще для java лучше intellij IDEA нет нечего.
<tenshigo> тем более есть community версия.
<tenshigo> для линукс в том числе.
<Yuretsz> А хз, мне не для явы надо
<tenshigo> а что надо то?
<tenshigo> artus, hddtemp от простого юзера не хочет показывать температуру. чем лечиться?
<Nebulosa> nc
<artus> tenshigo, незнаю)
<artus> я не меряю температуру винтов )
<Nebulosa> nc localhost 7634
<artus> tenshigo, ну можеш добавить исключение в судоерс и запускать sudo хддтемп, оно пароля не спросит
<tenshigo> то есть допуcтим hddtemp /dev/sda  ругаеться что нет разрешения для доступа к /dev/sda
<Nebulosa> я же уже всё сказал
<tenshigo> у меня в конки все просто. hddtemp /device. так работало в 10.10
<tenshigo> в 10.04 не хочет.
<Nebulosa> tenshigo: увидь меня
<Nebulosa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282353
<Yuretsz> nc localhost 7634 | cut -d"|" -f4
<Yuretsz> Покажет температуру
<Yuretsz> А вообще - первая строчка в гугле, имейте уважение
<tenshigo> Nebulosa, все прекрасно вижу. таким макаром не хочу. хочу как было.
<Nebulosa> а как было?
<z13> так сделай
<Nebulosa> версии разные коньков как бе
<tenshigo> было так hddtemp /dev/sda и показывала температуру моего сеагейта. от простого юзера
<tenshigo> так и хочу и не иначе.
<Yuretsz> sudo dpkg-reconfigure hddtemp настрой без рута
<Nebulosa> это реализация nc localhost 7634 средствами коньков..
<Yuretsz> Надо только Yes ответить, это все по ссылке, которую уже приводили
<Nebulosa> Yuretsz: дада, и пусть откроет /dev/sda для пользователя гулять так гулять
<Yuretsz> Nebulosa: Ну если человек хочет
<Nebulosa> ему видите ли красиво..
<Yuretsz> Nebulosa: вообще-то там на hddtemp suid рута ставится
<Yuretsz> А /dev/sda остается таким как был
<tenshigo> Yuretsz, работает. спасибо
<Nebulosa> понижаем привилегии, или делаем из убунты виндавс
<Nebulosa> только сегодня на канале!
<tenshigo> Nebulosa, сначало сам пойми что сказал. привилегии к устройства какими были такими и остались.
<tenshigo> а вреда от hddtemp никакого.
<tenshigo> умник.
<Nebulosa> тактично промолчу
<Yuretsz> Лучше расскажи в чём ты видишь проблему
<Galaxy2000> в зеркале
<Yuretsz> Объясните мне как одна версия явы (1.6.0) может нещадно тормозить, при том, что 1.6.22 летает. И никакого упоминания об этом досадном факте в интернетах нет
<tenshigo> гэлакси мне все больше и больше нравится -_-
<tenshigo> Yuretsz, java никогда не тормозила... ни в 1.4.2, 1.5.0, 1.6.0
<tenshigo> java sun всегда делала на совесть.
<bu1ka> Всем привет.  Подскажите как можно почистить корневой каталог?
<tenshigo> а вот openjdk полнейший кошмар.
<bu1ka> система пишет, что почему что кончилось место в корне хотя оно там должно быть
<sharikoff> df -h
<sharikoff> покажи
<tenshigo> только не весь -_-, а корня
<bu1ka> df -h выводит, что у /dev/sda2 исользовано 100%, а это как раз корень
<bu1ka> и больше всего места занимет /var
<sharikoff> bu1ka: мож ты все таки покажешь?
<artus> и не сюда bu1ka чисти кеш )
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> давай сюда =))
<sharikoff> не стесняйся
<sharikoff> =))
<artus> bu1ka, заходиш в вар, и командуеш туда du -ks * | sort -nr | sed -e 's/^\([0-9]\{1,\}\)[0-9]\{6\}[^0-9]/\1G\t/;t;s/^\([0-9]\{1,\}\)[0-9]\{3\}[^0-9]/\1M\t/;t;d')
<artus> после чего смотриш что у тебя больше всего сожрало места
<bu1ka> эээ просто комп на котором кончилось место стоит рядом и на нем с утра не запустился гном  а в irc из командной строки я не умею)
<Nebulosa> bu1ka: bleachbit
<tenshigo> artus, о ужас...
<artus> вернее du -ks * | sort -nr | sed -e 's/^\([0-9]\{1,\}\)[0-9]\{6\}[^0-9]/\1G\t/;t;s/^\([0-9]\{1,\}\)[0-9]\{3\}[^0-9]/\1M\t/;t;d'
<artus> tenshigo, че ужас, удобно же )
<sharikoff> artus: у меня левый глаз задергался..
<Yuretsz> tenshigo: Ты мне будешь рассказывать? Я себе уже места себе не могу найти от торомзов
<tenshigo> с такими командами нормальные люди будут держаться от линукса по дальше.
<Yuretsz> tenshigo: не мог
<Yuretsz> tenshigo: И тут резко раз — и тормоза пропали
<sharikoff> tenshigo: подаааааааальше
<artus> sharikoff, ))
<bu1ka> а как кеш почистить? clean не помоглпо
<artus> tenshigo, alias dud="(du -ks * | sort -nr | sed -e 's/^\([0-9]\{1,\}\)[0-9]\{6\}[^0-9]/\1G\t/;t;s/^\([0-9]\{1,\}\)[0-9]\{3\}[^0-9]/\1M\t/;t;d')" так лутше ? )
<tenshigo> Yuretsz, блин, сколько раз у меня игровые сервера на java крутились. просто проблемы у тебя, а не в jre, jdk
<tenshigo> artus, ненене. даже я такое проделывать с своей машиной не желаю -_-
<Yuretsz> tenshigo: Ага, я не вижу проблемы, значит ее нет
<bu1ka> это параметры сортировки вывода? или зачем пол таблицы аски в конце?
<artus> tenshigo, ты б попробовал сначала )
<tenshigo> Yuretsz, если ты ее не видишь- это не значит что ее нет. это значит что ты ее не видиш и не более того.
<Yuretsz> tenshigo: Ну в общем, то что у тебя игровые сервера без проблем крутились, мне не помогло разобраться в причинах такого странного поведения
<artus> bu1ka, она самая, удобная так сказать сортировка
<tenshigo> artus, просто знаю где и что у меня лежит и сколько жрет + есть baobab -_-
<Yuretsz> tenshigo: Может у тебя как раз та "быстрая" версия была.
<bu1ka> а что показывает вывод команды df -i?
<tenshigo> Yuretsz, нет быстрых версий.
<tenshigo> сама sun и только sun собирает эти пакеты.
<tenshigo> теперь oracle конечно.
<sharikoff> ее больше нет =)
<tenshigo> посмотрим что в итоге будет...
<Yuretsz> tenshigo: быстрых нет, но есть тормозные
<tenshigo> но в одном я уверен. будещее за открытыми продуктами. надеюсь до microsoft снизайдет озарение.
<Yuretsz> tenshigo: Невозможно, даже при большом желании от майкрософт. У них все бизнесс процессы завязаны на закрытый код
<tenshigo> Yuretsz, mono тебе тогда в зубы... если тебе java тормозное.
<tenshigo> зато mono жутко не стабильная вещь, но шустрая
<tenshigo> готовсь к тому что твое приложение будет на пустом месте переодически падать
<Yuretsz> tenshigo: Ты чего такой агрессивный? Я ж говорю, что а) проблема решена б) Меня интерисует только NetBeans
<tenshigo> Yuretsz, это я по дружески. обидеть или нагрубить цели не ставились -_-
<Yuretsz> Я думаю что это не моно сам по себе плохой, а программописатели такие
<artus> bu1ka, удаляй логи которые уже заархвированы
<tenshigo> Yuretsz, не важно. если платформа не стабильная это приговор.
<artus> типа sudo rm -f *.gz
<tenshigo> какая бы она удобная и производительная не была... тем более novell продают по частям.
<tenshigo> так что это скорее всего конец.
<bu1ka> подскажите, а можно  удалить всю папку log в var?
<Yuretsz> tenshigo: Да и хрен с ним
<artus> bu1ka, выше читай мои сообщения
<artus> @voice Yuretsz tenshigo
<artus> харош флудить
<Yuretsz> bu1ka: rm -rf /var/log/* ?
<tenshigo> логи врядли много места съели...
<Yuretsz> sudo du /var/log/ -sh
<Yuretsz> 118M    /var/log/
<Yuretsz> Это у меня
<bu1ka> а у меня стало доступно 45% диска)
<bu1ka> логи
<tenshigo> О_О
<bu1ka> это гигов 5
<tenshigo> bu1ka, девушка а на сколько у вас винт?
<bu1ka> ээ не девушка
<tenshigo> ладно парень -_-
<tenshigo> ник странный дял парня конечно.
<bu1ka> раздел под корень 10 гиг. мало?
<tenshigo> конечно.
<artus> с головой )
<tenshigo> у меня 48Gb на вырост
<artus> у меня еще 3 гига свободно ) при том что полтора кешем сквида занято )
<tenshigo> ну и под /var 20Gb /home 380Gb
<tenshigo> artus, это как так?
<tenshigo> и не разу не уперся?
<artus> не )
<bu1ka> блин, когда разбивал диск, читал вику
<bu1ka> расчитывал, что хватит. с учетом того, что кроме хрома и пары карточных игр для родителей больше ничего не ставил
<artus> просто не имею привычки хранить у себя по 2-3 гига кеша apt )
<tenshigo> artus, а музыка, фотки и всякая всячина куда?
<artus>  /data & /media/hdd
<tenshigo> bu1ka, поди еще только один раздел / и все
<bu1ka> всем спасибо большое! очень помогли
<artus> у меня и хомяк то 20 метров )
<tenshigo> artus, для человека придумали /home -_-
<sharikoff> bu1ka: да не за что
<sharikoff> только не перегружайся
<sharikoff> =))
<bu1ka> корень 10 Г, гиг свопа, отдельный 160Г хард под /home
<artus> tenshigo, мне как то проще сделать фул бекап системы вместе с хомяком который займет 4ре гига ) и в случае чего развернуть и не паритцо с профилями и настройками ) чем держать свалку на винте а потом разгребать )
<sharikoff> artus: http://unixadmins.su/index.php/topic,232.0.html
<sharikoff> вот так раз
<sharikoff> и все
<artus> а под посмотреть послушать отдельный раздел )
<tenshigo> bu1ka, монстр, вот только под /home ну ни как не меньше 20 нужно и то если он у тебя с /var  не совмещен
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> да нечего там в хомена 20ть гигоф хранить) совсем )
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<sharikoff> ку
<IRON4IK> ку
<tenshigo> artus, да вроде все просто... /home на отдельном разделе и благо конфиги от прошлой системы сносить легко. да вполне удобно
<tenshigo> меньше всего люблю что то менять в системе. если так придумали умные люди не мне это менять. лучше врядли что то придумаю.
<tenshigo> artus, кстати... вирусов все больше под линукс стало...
<artus> tenshigo, дык убунта ж ) двигатель прогреса)
<Yuretsz> че, вирусы теперь не надо конпелять, а уже есть ppa для них?
<tenshigo> лет через 10 будет и у нас холода...
<tenshigo> да что такое... будут*
<tenshigo> где то прочитал почему idSoftware отказываеться делать игры под линукс. причина проста: тормознутые видеодрайверы
<Yuretsz> tenshigo: Какой-то бред. А как же потом эти игры в wine идут?
<tenshigo> sharikoff, не знаешь нотариус по выходным работает? извиняюсь за оффтом.
<tenshigo> оффтоп*
<sharikoff> вроде бы да
<artus> tenshigo, ток по предварительному договору с оным
<sharikoff> tenshigo: на параходстве
<artus> sharikoff, кието неправельные у вас нотариусы )
<tenshigo> sharikoff, ясно... поездка в другой город тогды отменяеться. фух.
<tenshigo> кто то спрашивал как сделать что бы иконки в конки правильно отображались... ответ шрифты. ищем в гугле conky-color
<Savinskij> привет всем
<tenshigo> выдираем шрифты и копируем в .fonts
<Savinskij> Народ, вопрос такой: какой мессенджер кто юзает?
<tenshigo> Empathy
<barabashka> хай кто-нибудь использует terminal screenlets? Не получается сделать его прозрачным. В настройках фона делаю непразрачность в 0 . но и эффект тоже 0 .
<Savinskij> Появилась нужда в скайпе, т.е. нужна поддержка jabber,icq,irc,ылнзу
<Savinskij> scype
<tenshigo> его и юзай
<tenshigo> заменить нечем + клиент не плох
<Savinskij> Я юзаю pidgin, он всем хорош, но скайпа нет
<Savinskij> Вчера качнул плагин, но тоже не удовлетворён
<Savinskij> Для работы скайпа в pidgin нужна сама прога scype. Но ведь это бессмысленно :) А хочется чтобы всё в одном :)
<tenshigo> skype закрытый протокол. клиент только от них.
<Savinskij> Empathy держит скайп вроде, и я его раньше пользовал, но были проблемы с передачей файлов
<Savinskij> Поэтому перешёл на pidgin
<tenshigo> откуда в емпатии скайп?
<tenshigo> смотрю и в упор не вижу. быть его не могло так как он закрытый.
<Savinskij> Я не помню. У меня он давно был. Может возможность видео вызова меня смутила :)
<tenshigo> врядли компания будет для чужих клиентов плагины писать.
<SergeyIT> Savinskij, какие проблемы, у тебя же пиджин и скайп на одном компе?
<Savinskij> Просто хотелось бы всё в одном клиенте
<tenshigo> низзя -_-
<SergeyIT> Savinskij, напиши сам )
<tenshigo> SergeyIT, так протокол закрыт -_-
<SergeyIT> tenshigo, но у него же хотелки )
<tenshigo> SergeyIT, если нужно освоит реверсивный инженеринг -_-
<Savinskij> Ну если только сам :) Думал мот есть уже готовое :) Да и потом, у меня пока силы слабые :)
<tenshigo> реверсивный инженеринг не все могут освоить. тут такую думалку нужно иметь...
<Savinskij> Я не так давно на linux. Знаний пока недостаточно
<SergeyIT> Savinskij, так обучайся, а то только "хочу"
<Savinskij> Так я то обучаюсь :) Сейчас сессия :) Темпы обучения снизились :)
<tenshigo> SergeyIT, так "хочу" вперед человечества родилось...
<SergeyIT> tenshigo, лень - раньше )
<himik> SergeyIT: полностью согласен
 * himik сам такой ленивый...
<tenshigo> нееее. сначала хочу, потом осознание того что хотеть мало... вот тут человек поудмал что ему делать это лень.
<tenshigo> -__
<SergeyIT> tenshigo, сначал была лень переключаться между прогами )
<tenshigo> прог тогда еще не было )
<tenshigo> интересно в то время у человека какое было мышление, однозадачное или много задачное -_-
<SergeyIT> думаю - такое же. Все придумывалось чтобы меньше работать - двигатель погресса
<tenshigo> рабочему классу такое скажи и беги -_-
<SergeyIT> tenshigo, а ты о рационализаторах/изобретателях слышал?
<tenshigo> все это не важно в общем то. важно то что есть. кого интересуют чужие цели и мечты, достижения. есть только наш круг и нет больше никого. одних любим, других ненавидим в зависимости от того в какую "позу" жизнь нас поставила.
<Yuretsz> Ну вообще закрытость скайпа это не причина, на мобилку же выходят альтернативные клиенты
<Yuretsz> Потом выходит офф версия и альтернативные клиенты прикрывают
<tenshigo> есть такое понятие как транспорт.
<Kinder-Pingvi> здрасте, товарищи
<Kinder-Pingvi> помогите в деликатном вопросе)
<Kinder-Pingvi> как посмотреть в консоле время работы системы, которое она проработала от последнего выключения?)
<tenshigo> гзешьу
<tenshigo> uptime
<SergeyIT> Kinder-Pingvi, а она работала? Может и не включалась
<Kinder-Pingvi> точно.. не мог вспомнить, спасибо)
<Kinder-Pingvi> я вот еще не пойму одной тонкости.. у меня в users аж четыре моих профиля.. это получаецца другой софт логинится ?)
<SergeyIT> uptime - от включения, а не от выключения )
<Kinder-Pingvi> SergeyIT: ну там все то же, что я и хотел, просто забыл команду)))
<Kinder-Pingvi> в генту у меня была worktime))
<artus> мдя
<SergeyIT> (12:58:06 PM) Kinder-Pingvi: .....проработала от последнего выключения? (
<tenshigo> генту... они наверно круглочуточно проблемы решают и мир собирают.
<tenshigo> психи...
<Kinder-Pingvi> SergeyIT: ну я в смысле от.. . в смысле с момента, когда последний раз перевключали, выключали, перезапускали)
<artus> аптайм он и в африке аптайм, забыть сложно
<Kinder-Pingvi> генту - очень хооший дистр, но времени на него надо(
<artus> @voice Kinder-Pingvi
<Kinder-Pingvi> пасиба)
<tenshigo> -_-
<artus> да незачто )
<tenshigo> artus, я испугался и такую реплику удалил )
<Kinder-Pingvi> в убунте столько нового, ох пока раздуплюсь...
<Kinder-Pingvi> еще и шрифты ковырять, что-то кеды через анал чуть чуть работают %_%
<Kinder-Pingvi> и разрешение в консоле офигительное %_%
<tenshigo> кеды... вот напоминают винду и все тут... гном куда более презентабилен.
<Kinder-Pingvi> на ноуте у меня гном.. кеды на стационаре, ресурсов просто много, но по быстродействию мне нравится гном
<tenshigo> 3 кеды были очень даже нечего.
<Kinder-Pingvi> кеды у меня часто вылетают
<Kinder-Pingvi> да, третие мне нравились, но счас резона нет их ставить..
<tenshigo> с артуса бери пример... спартанский openbox
<Kinder-Pingvi> ыыы
<Kinder-Pingvi> мне в кедах нравится режим рабочего стола "Поиск и запуск"
<Kinder-Pingvi> очень классно сделали для десктопа - быстро удобно и красиво..
<Kinder-Pingvi> но это единственное позитивное, что я увидел в кедах)
<tenshigo> Kinder-Pingvi, за флуд нас с тобой могут и забанить, благо войс весит. так что все что не убунта тссс. -_-
<Kinder-Pingvi> а что тут не убунтовского? На стационаре у меня КУБУНТУ стоит)))
<tenshigo> это не убунта, это Kubunta
<tenshigo> намек ясен?
<Kinder-Pingvi> разницы то?) ядро другое что ли?)
<tenshigo> дистрибутивы разные.
<Kinder-Pingvi> не вижу фактически разницы))
<tenshigo> поверь она есть.
<tenshigo> что то я не видал LTS Kubuntu
<Kinder-Pingvi> не ну.. это ы)
<Kinder-Pingvi> вот вафлю никак в своей УБУНТЕ нормально не настрою)
<Kinder-Pingvi> купил китайский асус
<Kinder-Pingvi> под виндой через раз работает, тут вообще массаракш)
<tenshigo> Kinder-Pingvi, так что либо убунта, либо гори в адском огне еретик.
<Kinder-Pingvi> короче я придумал новый способ коннектить свой ноутбук) Значит на стационаре я расшариваю мостом ррр интерфейс на вафлю, а ноут ставлю в режим ад-хок, коннекчусь стационаром к ноуту и стацонар дает инет в вафлю как манагед)
<Kinder-Pingvi> ппц это разрыв вообще))
<artus> @kick Kinder-Pingvi заканчиваем влудить
<Kinder-Pingvi> простите, буду кратко выражать мысль:)
<artus> ты по делу их выражай
<tenshigo> Kinder-Pingvi, главное по теме.
<Kinder-Pingvi> пардон:)
<Sofia> Религия такая
<lsanina> Я представляю оргкомитет Московской открытой конференции Поиск-НИТ. Нам хотелось бы в этом году познакомить участников с возможностями свободного ПО, в том числе ОС Ubuntu. Хотелось бы безвозмездно получить фирменные установочные CD либо для призеров (ок
<hookah> все-таки плохая идея - мешать коньяк и шампанское )
<artus> lsanina, на форум
<lsanina> artus, в какую именно тему?
<SergeyIT> юмор, не?
<artus> lsanina, Linux в организациях
<Sofia> Кстати, сейчас они высылают дистрибутивы? Или халява закончилась?
<artus> да как то непонятно
<lsanina> artus, В организации или в распространение?
<artus> lsanina, на свой вкус )
<sharikoff> софочка
<sharikoff> емае
<artus> если что модераторы поправят
<Sofia> ? Какие вопросы?
<sharikoff> Sofia: никаких
<sharikoff> просто пинганул =)
<Sofia> Понятно:)
<Nergal> а никто случайно не сталкивался с таким, что в гноме по Alt+Влево/Вправо переключаются tty? Как вернуть нормальное поведение?
<Sofia> Ну тогда Понг
<sharikoff> !!!!! Sofia is alive?
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, sharikoff
<sharikoff> !
<sharikoff> !!
<sharikoff> !!!!!
<artus> гг
<Sofia> Хватит флудить
<tenshigo> золотые слова :)
<sharikoff> Sofia: ок больше не буду
<sharikoff> просто че то бот сломался..
<hookah> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> hookah, Fail!
<hookah> sharikoff: он наверное не в настроении
 * sharikoff ..
<artus> он по ходу с утра не в тему отвечаеть
<sharikoff> hookah: наерное
<skai> че за нак происходит?
<skai> !!!!!
<artus> @voice skai
<artus> не ругайсо
<skai> !forget !!!!
<ubuntuhelp> I know nothing about !!!! yet, skai
<skai> !forget Sofia
<ubuntuhelp> I know nothing about Sofia yet, skai
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> бот такой бот..
<tenshigo> а вечный войс бывает -_-
<artus> не) ток вечный бан)
<tenshigo> хаха
<Sofia> Лучше спроси кто я так. Не приставай ты к боту:) Вот люди пошли...
<tenshigo> ладно. раз такое хорошее настроение вам такого же желаю... стирка ждет -_-. пока
<hookah> Sofia: просто бот - полноправный участник канала, но сегодня че-то не в настроении, вот мы беспокоимся
<SergeyIT> странно... у человека стиральная машина без инета (
<Sofia> Ну может же и бот расслабится
<Sofia> А то и днем и ночью вы его юзаете
 * sharikoff никуда не годный
 * sharikoff днем и ночью юзает бота
<sharikoff> позор мне
<|rapidsp|> ботозависимость
<SergeyIT> ботолизм
<|rapidsp|> ботофилия я бы сказал :)
<Kinder-Pingvi> раскройте туман над моей облачной головой) Как в убунте из исходников софтину собирать? http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/programs_installation юзал мануал, не догнал bootstrap ?! В репах не нашел его..
<SergeyIT> Kinder-Pingvi "А если нет скриптов bootstrap или autogen.sh, то можно..." - не?
<Kinder-Pingvi> :-D
<Kinder-Pingvi> :-[
<artus> а зачем в убунте чтото собирать
<Kinder-Pingvi> дрова на вафлю от производителя)
<SergeyIT> у нас свобода!
<SergeyIT> Kinder-Pingvi, так и описание к сборке там должно быть
<Kinder-Pingvi> да вот пытаюсь найти хоть какой-то ридми
<Sofia> Вопрос: Кто какие переводчики пользует?
<skai> Sofia: мозг
<skai> советую тоже
<Sofia> Ну это понятно
<Sofia> Но у меня пока не выходит)
<Kinder-Pingvi> http://translate.google.com
<Sofia> Поэтому переводчик ой как нужен
<Kinder-Pingvi> лучшее, что есть на мой взгляд)
<skai> Sofia: тебе в шуоле преподавали немецкий или французский?
<Sofia> Это подойдет
<Sofia> Ой
<Sofia> Это не подойдет
<Sofia> Ночь не прошла даром)
<Sofia> Давай по теме. Какой выбрать?
<himik> Sofia: если пользовать мозг, то скоро всё быстро получится, ибо натренируится
<himik> иначе всё бестолку
<ZoLToR> Ïðåâåä. Ïîìîãèòå ïîæàëóéñòà, íå ãðóçèòñÿ óáóíòà Â÷åðà ïîñòàâèë 10.10, âñå íàñòðîèë, âñå áûëî õîðîøî. Ïîòîì ïåðåä ñíîì ïîñòàâèë êàêóþ-òî êèíîøêó, shutdown íà òàéìåð è ëåã ñïàòü. Ïðîñûïàþñü, âðóáàþ íîóò, à îí ìíå - conflicting fb hw usage inteldrmfb vs VESA VGA - removing genering (âðîæå òàê). Íàøåë íåñêîëüêî âàðèàíòîâ â èíåòå, íî îíè íå ïîìîãëè... Åäèíñòâåííîå ÷òî, åñëè â íàñòðîéêàõ ãðóáà (òûêíóòü 'e') ïðîïèñàòü i915.modeset=0, òî õîòü ñïëýøêà
<ZoLToR> ïîÿâëÿåòñÿ è íà íåé êðàñóåòñÿ òåêñò, ÷òî-òî âðîäå "Error /home/<user>/.gvfs". Çàëàçèë â ýòîò ôàéë (â êîíñîëè ÷åðåç íàíî) - òàì ïóñòî... Ñîáûòèÿ, ïðåäøåñòâóþùèå äàííîé áåäå: óñòàíîâêà 2óõ èãð - Lincity è Frets on fire... Ïîòîì åùå ïîìíþ, áûë òàêîé ãëþê: âåñü äåêîð ñèñòåìû ñáèëñÿ, ïàíåëüêà è îêíà ñòàëè ñ òàêèì îôîðìëåíèåì â ñòèëå "Windows êëàññè÷åñêèé". ÏÎòîì äåêîð ïàíåëüêè è çàãîëîâêîâ îêîí âåðíóëñÿ, íî ñàìè îêíà (êíîïêè, ÷åêáîêñû, ïðîãðåññáàð)
<ZoLToR> îñòàëèñü â òàêîì æå ôèã ïîéìè êàêîì ñòèëå... Æåëåçî: íåäîáóê Asus EeePC 1000H, îñ: Ubuntu desktop 10.10
<skai> @kick ZoLToR читай правила канала  до просветления
<Sofia> Эх у меня ни переводчика ни словаря. А инет у меня /как бы это вам сказать помягче/ его нет в общем практически всегда")
<Sofia> Ой
<Sofia> Ну вот как-то так
<Sofia> Поэтому полюбому
<Sofia> Лан сейчас оболочку скачаю потом словарь прибавлю и будет мне счастье
<hookah> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> hookah, Ну понг, и что?
<Kinder-Pingvi> товарищи, как узнать какие vga режимы поддерживает видяха? Разрешение в консоле меняю просто
<AndreX> прочитать руководство пользователя по видяхе )
<Kinder-Pingvi> там вроде есть команда framebuffer
<Kinder-Pingvi> но что-то не конает, хотя пакет и установлен
<Kinder-Pingvi> hwinfo, нашел)
<ydz> Добрый день!
<SergeyIT> Kinder-Pingvi, xrandr
<Kinder-Pingvi> SergeyIT: до попки) пробовал, ничего в консоле не меняет
<ydz> Народ, через сколько дней после релиза kde 4.6, появятся пакеты для kubuntu?
<AndreX> когда появятся тогда и узнаем
<SergeyIT> ydz, и смотря для какой версии - может никогда
<ydz> да ладно, никогда
<ydz> хорошая шутка
<|rapidsp|> ydz: на #kubuntu спрашивай
<ydz> ясно
<|rapidsp|> в 11.04 скорее всего будет
<UNIm951> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<UNIm95> вот теперь я стал собой
<ydz> чо, до апреля ждать?
 * UNIm95 потирает руки. ещё 12 минут и 9 серия хауса =)
<ydz> да не, выпустят раньше
<UNIm95> ydz выкинь 4-е кеды. лучше 3-их ещё не сделали
<ydz> у меня пока никакие кеды не стоят
<UNIm95> я вот 3-его гнома боятся начинаю
<UNIm95> ydz: это к лучшему
<ydz> а что там страшного?
<UNIm95> ydz: ты его видел?
<ydz> нет
<ydz> Знаю только, что там будет "глобальная перестройка"
<UNIm95> и не надо. гном-шелл вещь  конечно хорошая но остальное.....
<UNIm95> сайт вроде gnome3.org
<ydz> Какой то он страшный
<ydz> Панели вообще страх божий
<ydz> на манер кед
<UNIm95> как бы Линус не назвал нормальной DE щзутищч
<UNIm95> *openbox
<UNIm95> скорее всего реально на unity перейти придётся
<ydz> unity тоже какой то... не такой
<ydz> И лажный
<UNIm95> Марк допилит
<UNIm95> хотя к тому моменту как выйдет 7 дебиан поседеть можно
<ydz> Всегда, когда выпускают что то "специально для нетбука" - это как правило параша. Unity - лагает, plasma-netbook - не лагает, но не удобный и сжатый
<UNIm95> кде4 лагает
<UNIm95> а не  plasma netbook
<ydz> да один фиг
<UNIm95> юнайти просто еще не допилен
<ydz> блин, надо же так гном засрать было
<UNIm95> ydz по gnome3.org лазишь?
<ydz> да
<ydz> Какой извращенный вкус у разрабов
<UNIm95> вот по этому и боюсь 3-его гнома
<ydz> Меня эта картинка на фоне смущает
<ydz> на кедную похожа
<ydz> плагиат чтоли?
<UNIm95> ydz а хз что разрабы с ним сделали. скорее всего самой трушной gtk de станет xfce
<ydz> не надо его
<UNIm95> ydz b htkbp d vfhnt
<ydz> обрубок какой то
<UNIm95> и релиз в марте
<UNIm95> скорее всего после релиза xfce не будет больше обрубком
<UNIm95> *релиза гнома xfce
<ydz> что это - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tIJv3OHpjs
<ydz> Хотя, я очень надеюсь, что убунтовцы свою красивую темку для gnome3 накидают, и будет не так уныло
<UNIm95> ydz смашивает на гноме шелл с юнайти
<ydz> а вот чатик прямо во всплывающем окне - это прикольно
<ydz> Да ну, не для десктопа этот гном 3
<ydz> unity какой то
<ydz> с Жирными кнопками
<ydz> кто нибудь пользовался libreoffice? как оно? стоит сносить openoffice?
<SergeyIT> ydz, а что не устраивает в ОО?
<ydz> все устраивает, просто интересно
<SergeyIT> смысл тогда сносить ?:-/
<ydz> чтобы установить libreoffice
<ydz> он требует удаления
<example> qq
<AndreX> example, q
<example> is it true, to install ubuntu 10.10 на асус а42F из-за интегрированной карты интел надо качать другое ядро?
<example> потому что с диска "try ubuntu" грузится всё ок. Но плин как только устанавливаешь, иксы не поднимаются
<example> и xorg.conf файла даже нет
<example> если /etc/init.d/gdm start = чёрный экран и повисон. Нажимаешь клавишу выключения => точно не помню, но couldn't start вроде пишет
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<MAP4yK> Привет! В телефоне есть функция GPS можно ли его использовать как GPS сенсор для компьютера при подключении его через USB? Как модем или флешка этот телефон работат.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Кто уже пробовал kvm на debian 6 подымать? стоит ставить на сервер в качестве хост машины или лучше не спешить?
<RO_man> прив. какую прогу посоветуете для монтирования ИСО образов ?
<example> AndreX: мою русскую кодировку понять ибо испод венды
<example> ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> RO_man: mount
<AndreX> example: всё ствоей кодировкой норм
<SergeyIT> RO_man, "Монтирование iso" - в окошко поиска на форуме
<RO_man> SergeyIT: спасибо
<SergeyIT> example, а какая у тебя кодировка?
<example> раз видно, значит ютф-8
<PINGwin4IK> что такое emerge?
<example> PINGwin4IK: это apt-get для gentoo
<SergeyIT> example, а я и ср1251 нормально вижу
<example> если в кратце
<PINGwin4IK> ок, спасибо)
<PINGwin4IK> значит, под убунту и не надо)
<AndreX> SergeyIT: у тя чё за клиент такой?
<SergeyIT> AndreX, пиджин
<AndreX> аа )
<|rapidsp|> блин, хочу фичу, чтоб по первым буквам автодобавляла в браузере слово unfortunately...
<|rapidsp|> какоето оно длинное и неблагозвучное
<Nebulosa> а слово "неблагозвучное" не длинное и не <рекурсия>
<Nebulosa> ?
<hookah> пульсаудио у всех себя так уныло ведет, или только у меня? на пустом месте глючит
<Nebulosa> нет пульсаудио нет проблем
<FredyBackShash> ДОброго всем
<hookah> Nebulosa: угу, седня попозже убью нафик
<FredyBackShash> Такой вопрос RAID-1 Разьеденить можно?
<Nebulosa> пульсаудио конечно даёт некоторые профиты, но всё же часто не совсем нужен..
<hookah> какие профиты например? не вижу ничего, что умеет пульс и не умеет альса )
<logos>  FredyBackShash: Нет
<FredyBackShash> logos: софт рейд
<FredyBackShash> logos: Если я отключу запуск /etc/init.d/mdadm-raid и /etc/init.d/mdadm Система загрузится?
<AbiGeuS> всем привет
<marhosias> #ВОЛЧАРЫ
<marhosias> блин
<Nebulosa> hookah: перенаправление потока звука налету, avahi, усиление громкости...
<hookah> не замечал чтобы он давал больше громкости чем альса
<hookah> но по крайней мере альса не глючит
<hookah> а пульс, фиг знает, на 64 битной системе глючил страшно. поставил 32 бита - вроде нормально. а сейчас после обновления другие глюки
<logos> FredyBackShash: блин попутал с 0 рэдом (стрипом)
<FredyBackShash> logos:  mdadm --stop /dev/md1
<FredyBackShash> mdadm: fail to stop array /dev/md1: Device or resource busy
<death_> кто знает как сбросит все настройкки по умолчанию
<SergeyIT> death_, переустановить
<death_> круто
<death_> тут всегда ответы типа выбросить или переустановить?
<SergeyIT> death_, так сам спрашиваешь про ВСЕ установки
<death_> ну тогда графические именно compiz
<death_> спасибо сам справился
<Offoffoff> FredyBackShash: дык отмонтируй сначала
<FredyBackShash> Offoffoff: Єто я уже сам добрался
<Offoffoff> FredyBackShash: круто.
<Offoffoff> FredyBackSlash: ? Ты?
<FredyBackShash> У меня /dev/md0 и /dev/md1 в каждом sda1 sdb1 и во втором sda3 sdb3
<FredyBackShash> я отмонтировал /dev/md0
<FredyBackShash> остановил mdadm --stop /dev/md0
<Klio> закидываю бт4 на флешку грузиться и выдает initframs как исправить
<FredyBackShash> Зачистил mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sda1 и mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sdb1
<Offoffoff> Klio: как закидываешь.
<Klio> Через flashboot и unetbootin
<gerard1> Ребят проверьте пожалуйста откроется ли этот сайт у вас? www.tstb.gov.tm
<Guest13165> Общественная организация «Союз промышленников и предпринимателей Туркменистана»
<gerard1> Guest13165 огромное спасибо!
<Klio> Off есть идеи как исправить bt4 финал закидывал без проблем r2 не хочет
<Klio> Off есть идеи как исправить bt4 финал закидывал без проблем r2 не хочет
<antichet> Здраствуйте народ свободного ПО!
<AzurUb> подскажите какую нибудь хорошую книгу с задачами (практикой) по с/c++, что бы много заданий и разной сложности
<Nebulosa> AzurUb: напиши программу которая арабские цифры в римские переводит, делов то
<AzurUb> хм это ладно но задачник под рукой было бы лучше
<Guest13165> или буквы :-D
<Nebulosa> Guest13165: потом и буквы
<Nebulosa> gerard1: http://www.tstb.gov.tm/images/stories/shema.png артефакты jpg в png картинке?.. круто!
<antichet> ку народ? Помогите? Харда НТФС поврежден, он видится в гпартед. Но как восстановить его?
<gerard1> Nebulosa )) без понятий чувак))
<FredyBackShash> А Как мне размонтировать текущий раздел к которому я присоединен?
<AzurUb> кнопочкой
<AzurUb> рядом с хардом в проводнике
<antichet> ?
<Nebulosa> FredyBackShash: закрыть все проги которые юзают раздел, потом umount
<FredyBackShash> umount /dev/md1
<FredyBackShash> umount: /: device is busy
<FredyBackShash> umount: /: device is busy
<Klio> umount
<FredyBackShash> Klio: umount: /: device is busy
<Nebulosa> antichet: R-studio вроде есть
<antichet> поможет?
<Xload> Посоветуйте прога для редактирования ведео под линуху)))
<Nebulosa> antichet: who cares...
<Nebulosa> Xload: avidemux kdeline
<Xload> Nebulosa а кто из них сможет ускорить видео?
<Nebulosa> FredyBackShash: а ты активный раздел не сможешь отмонтировать никак
<Nebulosa> Xload: ускорить куда?
<FredyBackShash> Nebulosa: А сменить активный раздел могу?
<Nebulosa> меняй
<FredyBackShash> Nebulosa: как?
<Xload> Nebulosa видео скорость больше сделать т.е. допустим из 2 часов там сделать 30минут
<Xload> скорость воспроизведения
<Nebulosa> FredyBackShash: в tty1 логинишься под рутом например, остальные процеесы от юзера киляешь..
<Nebulosa> Xload: на хабре что-то было такое..
<Xload> Nebulosa: что такое хабр?
<adska1> аве
<Nebulosa> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/arbeit/111998/
<Xload> Nebulosa:  да нет ты не понял, прибавить скорости видео, чтобы оно шло например не 20 минут а 10 секунд
<Nebulosa> Xload: читай
<Nebulosa> audacity
<Xload> Nebulosa: да мне надо чтобы видео было таким, а не скорость воспроизведения в плеере
<Nebulosa> мда.. Ъ попался.. по ссулкам не ходит..
<Nebulosa> ы*
<Xload> Nebulosa: я прошел по ссылку
<Galaxy2000> мну тоже непротив пройти по ссылку
<Nebulosa> vlc походу и видео кодировать может.. не ковырял
<baltazor> кто подскажет как снимать данные с удаленного сервера при помощи nagios ?
<antichet> откуда скачать проприетарные драйвера для ATI
<darkzgreb> ва
<darkzgreb> куплю bkey e71
<antichet> ку?
<Klio> Анекдот что ли рассказать а то молчат все
<antichet> откуда скачать проприетарные драйвера для ATI?
<Klio> С сайта ati
<antichet> кхм..
<Klio> Угу
<darkzgreb> куплю bkey e71
<darkzgreb> куплю bkey e71
<darkzgreb> есть кто с СЦ?
<antichet> ?
<Klio> С сервисного центра
<SergeyIT> darkzgreb, покупай
<dzz> алоха
<joneblade> Приветствую абантавчане!!!
<joneblade> Кто то на ubuntu 10.10 сидит, может пробовал ставить или обновлятся с 10.04 . Поделитесь впечатлениями, нюансами...
<chelaxe> ))
<chelaxe> хм установил обратно 10.04
<joneblade> Отчего так?
<himik> наверно от впечатлений
<joneblade> А обновлялся или с нуля?
<chelaxe> ну началось с того что я не смог конектом пользоваться... фигня такая для универа мы по ней на лекциях сидим
<chelaxe> обновлял
<joneblade> Обновлятся то нормально сталовозможным?
<chelaxe> ну да галку поставил на то что обновлять дистр и все
<chelaxe> так в лтс стоит галка на обновление до следующей лтс
<joneblade> Ну обычно,в пред.дистрах без проблем это было за счастье.
<dzz> босоногие, кто-нить wifi-карточку вручную поднимал на бунте?
<chelaxe> ну и тут без проблем
<joneblade> а пофиксили много багов?
<chelaxe> что за карта
<chelaxe> чип
<chelaxe> и почему сам не поднимается?
<dzz> dwa-510, чип ralink 2561
<dzz> rt61
<joneblade> madwifi
<dzz> поднимается с горем пополам, но пинг между 2мя компами не идет
<dzz> madwifi разве не для atheros?
<joneblade> да,извини, не заметил что тынаписал чип
<joneblade> так кто про  10.10 что хорошее скажет?
<dzz> странно, компы соединяются, но пинг почему-то ни в одну сторону не идет
<raba> ребят, прописал static route в /etc/network/if-up.d/static-routes+chmod 755 и в /etc/network/interfaces, при перезагрузке автоматич.не применяется, не подскажете почему?
<joneblade> может кто знает комнатку в ирке по радиоэлектронике?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Подскажите реально ли сделать при обращении на определенный домен нужно заворачивать пакеты на внутренний айпишник
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<sharikoff> raba: пиши в rc.conf
<sharikoff> опс
<sharikoff> rc.local
<sharikoff> [v-8]_jupiter: да
<[v-8]_jupiter> ТОесть  я обращаюсь с интернет на определенный домен то меня перекинет на внутренний комп
<sharikoff> да
<UNIm95> парни железо узнаётся командой какой?
<UNIm95> lshw?
<lightdeath> Поставь софтинку HARDINFO
<lightdeath> Это типо евереста
<UNIm95> lightdeath а встроенными утилитами?
<lightdeath> lspci
<dzz> [v-8]_jupiter смотри в сторону iptables
<[v-8]_jupiter> dzz: та вот смотрю
<[v-8]_jupiter> sharikoff: я имелл виду обращатся с любого компьютера
<sharikoff> емае
<sharikoff> говорю ж
<sharikoff> жа
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> =))
<[v-8]_jupiter> неужели так все просто?
<lightdeath> UNIm95 lspci
<sharikoff> скажу те по секрету
<sharikoff> в линухе не знаю =) во фре просто
<sharikoff> =)
<UNIm95> lightdeath: не там только о шинах. а мне сокет нужон
<[v-8]_jupiter> я понимаю если в rc.local прописать и с етой машины выходить то да будет кидать куда надо)
<[v-8]_jupiter> а так щас будем пробовать
<sharikoff> но я думаю SNAT DNAT nтя спасут
<sharikoff> если прописывать туда не ипишнеки а имена хостов
<UNIm95>  lightdeath уже не надо разобрался
<[v-8]_jupiter> sharikoff: ну буду пробовать
<lightdeath> тогда sudo lshw
<Yuretsz> Зачем может понадобиться ibus ?
<sharikoff> тыдыц http://quote.thelinux.ru/
<lightdeath> UNIm95 sudo lshw -html > file.html
<UNIm95>  lightdeath уже разобрался спасибо не надо больше!
<skai> sharikoff: добавь в топик
<skai> sharikoff: и научи его угощаться печенками
<chelaxe> скай
<sharikoff> NiCloAy1: тыц
<skai> sharikoff: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=135492.0;topicseen
<sharikoff> skai: мде.. контингент..
<skai> sharikoff: вот ну нафига тратить деньги на мак, чтобы делать такое?там вся соль в совместимости макожелеза и макооси.хошь для убунты железку - купи ноут деловский
<sharikoff> skai: чукчи..
<kukman> не могу загрузить убунту инсталяшку с флешки
<kukman> на одном ноуте, на другом могу
<kukman> получаю mounting aufs on /root failed: invalid argument
<kukman> убунта 10.10
<gerard1> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru, можно найти на http://logs.ubuntu.ru либо на http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ Графики активности пользователей можно найти тут: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/graph/
<UNIm95> [Green]:  не отвлекаю?
<_d4vid> re ^^
<gavaets> hi all!
<gavaets> Кто-то из уважаемых присутствующих пользуется screenlet'ом NowPlaying?
<niknickolas> что может заменить download в линуксе, я недавно перешол на убунту
<niknickolas> download master
<The_MEk> wget?
<Scroll> живи
<Scroll> люли есть?
<Scroll> тьфу.люди есть?
<The_MEk> ))
<Scroll> )
<The_MEk> люлей хошь?
<Scroll> skype:
<Scroll>   Зависит: libasound2 (>1.0.16) но 1.0.13-1ubuntu5 установлен
<Scroll> что это значит?
<The_MEk> надо эту библиотеку обновить
<Scroll> а автоматом можно все обновить?
<Scroll> все зависимости чтоб
<The_MEk> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Scroll> лады.спасибо добрый человек за помощ нубам
<The_MEk> lf z cfv ytlfdyj gthtghsuyek
<The_MEk> да я сам недавно перепрыгнул
<rfdrew> Добрый вечер
<The_MEk> прив
<sharikoff> ping
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Fail!
<Lorgus> q
<baltazor> привет всем, кто подскажет простой способ разбить файл *.ape на части при помощи *.cue ?
<Lorgus> с тяпницей страна
<Holeech> как сделать чтобы xscreensaver не запускался когда работают определённые приложения?
<Scroll> как вариант вообще его отключить
<Lorgus> прикольный вопрос.... хз
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<NooBasik> сижу в кахфе в киеве на ахматовой. 9 литров за спиной. шо  сделать с компом, чтоб  каждую пятницу каждых 5 минут выскакивало сообщение в убунте типа : "ты непьющий челВеГ!"?
<Big_Aziz> водку смешай с пивом
<skai> @kick NooBasik если силы воли нет - комп тебя не спасет.а теперь вали трезветь.
<skai> @voice Big_Aziz
<fffars> привет всем
<Holeech> ку
<Holeech> вопрос прежний;) и очень запутанный, играю я например в hedgewars а у меня скринсейвер вылазит... А вот в vlc есть фича которая скринсейвер глушит
<fffars> кто разбирается в работе со строками в bash? очень нужна помощь
<skai> Holeech: отрубай скринсейвер.если он глючит и запускается во время активности пользователя - ты его ничем не спасешь
<fffars> ну или sed
<skai> !ask | fffars
<ubuntuhelp> fffars: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<skai> !q | fffars
<ubuntuhelp> fffars: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<Holeech> skai, не вариант каждый раз его отключать
<skai> Holeech: отключи его насовсем
<Holeech> Он мне нравицо
<skai> Holeech: тогда терпи
<Holeech> Т_ь
<Holeech> должен быть выход
<skai> Holeech: смени видяху
<Holeech> зачем?
<skai> Holeech: перепиши исходники xscreensaver
<Holeech> ок
<Holeech> xD
<skai> Holeech: купи мак
<skai> Holeech: выход всегда есть:)
<Holeech> Гыг
<Holeech> Спасибо повеселил
<fffars> У меня установлена 10.10. Я пытаюсь работать со строками в bash, но у меня не получается)
<skai> @voice fffars
<SergeyCA4ok> а что так тихо?
<Sofia> Гав
<SergeyCA4ok> или я чего то не понимаю и надо кудато не-сюда заходить?
<SergeyCA4ok> ураа
<skai> SergeyCA4ok: не сюда.хочешь шума - иди на #ubuntu-offtopic-ru
<SergeyCA4ok> итак, собственно,чего пришел: не соблагоизволит ли кто-нибудь пояснить мне как засунуть audacious в трей (а еще лучше - в панельку звука вместо rhythmbox)
<Holeech> никаг
<tenshigo> ого замахнулсо.
<skai> SergeyCA4ok: написать плагин для трея(если он не поддерживает.хотя наверное стоит осилить настройки) и переписать indicator-sound дл поддержки аудасиоса
<Holeech> skai в роли петросяна;)
<skai> Holeech: скажи где мой совет был неправильный?
<skai> Holeech: ты знаешь другие способы?или ты думаешь, что мой не поможет?
<tenshigo> SergeyCA4ok, да и зачем? это не проигрыватель вообще то.
<SergeyCA4ok> ээх жаль я и в лине нуб и программист никакой
<skai> tenshigo: 4.2. audaCITY - не проигрыватель
<Holeech> skai, ну почему же;) Твои советы для тех кто на чём нибудь пишет
<skai> tenshigo: audacious - винампообразный плеер
<Holeech> перепиши исходники скринсейвера и тд
<SergeyCA4ok> ритмбокс иногда ни с того ни с сего до 200 метров памяти кушает
<tenshigo> О_О с аудиоредактором спутал блин.
<skai> Holeech: если совет может помочь и у тебя нет других - не выпендривайся,пытаясь оскорбить или принизить чьи то личные качества
<SergeyCA4ok> >>SergeyCA4ok 21.01.2011 20:31:39
<skai> @voice Holeech
<SergeyCA4ok> ээх жаль я и в лине нуб и программист никакой
<Holeech> skai, ничё я не пытался
<tenshigo> SergeyCA4ok, Banchee? Exile
<Holeech> мне нужно было какое нибудь доступное решение
<Holeech> а не такое как переписать исходники
<Holeech> а если ты не знаешь, то вообще не советуй
<SergeyCA4ok> tenshigo, банши - пробовал.. не катит
<tenshigo> SergeyCA4ok, minitunes как бы красивее всех.
<skai> Holeech: я дал доступное решение.помимо молиться, чтобы переписали сами разработчики - самому переписать.других нет
<NooBasik> вопрос 1: на сколько банят? нубо эникейщик (типо я) решил освоить убунту. ща он понимает, что получит бан. поэтому просит дать "рид онли" для накопления полезных ссылок
<tenshigo> почти маковский itunes, почти -_-
<SergeyCA4ok> эксейл сча попробую
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell NooBasik about forum
<ubuntuhelp> NooBasik, please see my private message
<SergeyCA4ok> а из винампоподобных?
<Holeech> skai, проехали короче...
<skai> @kban --user NooBasik 3600 я ж казал - иди трезвей
<tenshigo> SergeyCA4ok, не стоят они того. тот что у тебя  он же страшный как атомная война.
<Holeech> skai, ты за косяки войсы раздаешь?
<SergeyCA4ok> tenshigo, после легкой настройки вполне нормальный
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell Holeech about v
<ubuntuhelp> Holeech, please see my private message
<Holeech> ок
<tenshigo> да вспомнил просто что это такое...
<skai> SergeyCA4ok: ставь deadbeef и не парься
<tenshigo> Holeech, никогда не спорь с оператором. тебе же хуже будет.
<Holeech> уже понял... я опов обычно по значку определяю
<skai> Holeech: на этом канале свои традиции:)
<Holeech> я не знал;)
<Holeech> больше не буду шалить
<gavaets> Подскажите, как изменить поведение окна по двойному щелчку? Сейчас сворачивается в полоску, а нужно, чтобы на весь экран
<skai> gavaets: gconf-editor кури.или ubuntu-tweak
<SergeyCA4ok> skai, deadbeef в репах нет
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell SergeyCA4ok about launchpad
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyCA4ok, please see my private message
<SergeyCA4ok> и minitunes тоже
<tenshigo> точно... нужно же ppa подключить.
<tenshigo> извиняй забыл -_-
<gavaets> skai спасибо, но видимо я не до конца объяснил. Я использую Emerald, а Ubuntu-tweak, видимо только с metacity работает :(
<skai> gavaets: кури настройки эмеральда:) зы. эмеральд не нужен
<SergeyCA4ok> minitunes, и с эмеральдом пашет
<SergeyCA4ok> у меня по крайней мере настройки твикера идут, хотя метасити не пользую
<gavaets> skai ага, как и все кроме консоли
<gavaets> :)
<skai> gavaets: нет.я не отрицаю gui.я говорю, что эмеральд не нужен.темы метасити - тоже самое.если конечно не пытаться сделать вырвиглазный закос пд семерку какую нить
<gavaets> Ну я и идиот. Вопрос снят. Всем спасибо!
<SergeyCA4ok> еще вопрос есть: как открывать сохраненный wget'ом сайт
<SergeyCA4ok> ?
<skai> SergeyCA4ok: запустить его
<tenshigo> -_-
<skai> SergeyCA4ok: можешь через gedit
<SergeyCA4ok> как запустить? wget -r -np -l1 -k -p http://pascal.proweb.kz/index.php?page=2/
<SergeyCA4ok> после этого папка появилась
<SergeyCA4ok> с текстами и картинками
<SergeyCA4ok> но файрфокс ее не берет
<skai> SergeyCA4ok: ну так ты тока ресурсы закачал.саму страницу нет
<SergeyCA4ok> а как страницу?
<SergeyCA4ok> сохранить просто страницу и совместить папки?
<Black1980> Всем привет
<skai> Black1980: что сломал?
<Black1980> Кого???
<Philipp2007> skai: может народ пообщаться зашел )))
<skai> ну пусть начинает тогда
<chelaxe> скай
<SergeyCA4ok> подскажите, пожлуста, как по-еловечески сохранить сайт с загрузкой картинок и флеш, с глубиной=1, и не скачивая верхних слоев сайта, над указанной частью?
<SergeyCA4ok> wget я по ходу не осилил
<skai> SergeyCA4ok: да нажми на странице сохранить как и выбери веб-страница полностью а не только текст
<sharikoff> wget -c -p -r -l0 -np -N -k -nv http://адрес сайта
<SergeyCA4ok> не, надо глубина не 0 а 1. т.е. с загрузкой всех страниц ссылки которых есть на этой странице и которые принадлежат данному сайту
<sharikoff> это полностью
<chelaxe> wget -rL url
<SergeyCA4ok> sharikoff спасибо попробую, только l заменять бу
<skai> sharikoff: чтот я строг седни
<sharikoff> при обрыве докачка только того что недокачалось
<sharikoff> skai: =)
<SergeyCA4ok> спасибо)
<skai> sharikoff: ты в правила загляни:)пункт 16
<sharikoff> у нас?
<skai> sharikoff: ага
<skai> sharikoff: нащи правила я давно объявил официальными:)
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell sharikoff about rules
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, please see my private message
<SergeyCA4ok> кстати, где правила искать на форуме чтоль?
<sharikoff> =)
<tenshigo> топик по ходу никто не читает...
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell SergeyCA4ok about rules
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyCA4ok, please see my private message
<skai> sharikoff: правил то в топике нема
<chelaxe> ммм разрешите тоже посмотреть
<skai> !кгдуы
<skai> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/5UWBR а так же http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sharikoff> так засуй
<skai> !topic
<ubuntuhelp> Пожалуйста читайте тему канала при каждом входе. Тема содержит необходимую и важную информацию. Для просмотра темы канала в любое время после подключения просто введите /topic
<skai> @topic "Ubuntu russian help - official IRC channel | http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Используйте торренты!  -  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt | Бот-помощник: /msg ubuntuhelp !help | Stable:Ubuntu 10.10" | Правила канала http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<ubuntuhelp> (topic [<channel>]) -- Returns the topic for <channel>. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent in the channel itself.
<skai> сча
<sharikoff> skai: да через  /topic сделай
<sharikoff> под опом
<chelaxe> ммм пьяным нельзя...
<skai> @op
<chelaxe> прикольно
* skai changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: "Ubuntu russian help - official IRC channel | http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Используйте торренты!  -  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt | Бот-помощник: /msg ubuntuhelp !help | Stable:Ubuntu 10.10" | Правила канала http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<skai> @deop
<Xload> Скажите как вернуть в панельку где часы пока раскладки клавиатуры и звук???
<chelaxe> щелкни и добавь
<tenshigo> Xload, Indicator-applet
<Xload> tenshigo: не пойму
<chelaxe> да его
<StealthVipera>  Xload: правая клавиша по панели, 1 строчка
<Xload> ну там нету звука и раскалдки клавиатуры
<Black1980> Xload: Апплет уведомлений добавь на панель
<chelaxe> индикатор-аплет
<Xload> Black1980:  спс)))
<Black1980> Пажалуста
<Black1980> :)
<Xload> Посовейтуйте перекодировщик видео))
<chelaxe> mencoder
<Xload> chelaxe размер выбирать можно?
<chelaxe> размер чего?
<skai> sharikoff: теперь дзен:)
<Xload> chelaxe: размер видео, ну всмысле там 320х240
<chelaxe> угу
<Xload> chelaxe спс)))а есть репозиторрий откуда скачать его моно?
<chelaxe> из офф качай там есть
<Xload> ок спс)))
<skai> sharikoff: ты дропоквест не проходил?:)
<Xload> chelaxe:  а с репозиторрия нельзя просто устанока муторная((((
<sharikoff> не
<skai> sharikoff: у меня заняло 15 минут:)
<skai> sharikoff: по инструкции:)
<skai> sharikoff: по инструкции для мака:)
<chelaxe> sudo apt-get install mencoder
<sharikoff> =)
<Xload> chelaxe: sudo apt-get install mencoder
<Xload> chelaxe: [sudo] password for xload:
<Xload> E: Не удалось получить доступ к файлу блокировки /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Ресурс временно недоступен)
<Xload> E: Не удалось выполнить блокировку управляющего каталога (/var/lib/dpkg/); он уже используется другим процессом?
<skai> Xload: и что тебе непонятно?
<bggooo> Xload, написано
<bggooo> все по русски даже)
<Xload> bggooo, дык чо делать то??))))
<toxa> превед всем :)
<bggooo> закрой синаптик может
<Black1980> Закрой синаптик и установи из консоли
<StealthVipera> привет
<toxa> подскажите как определить какой файлик относится к устройству которое можно увидеть по lsusb ?
<Black1980> Это тебе ошибка что запущен один синаптик и ты пытаешься запустить установку через другой режим, что не является возможным
<Xload> Black1980 cпс
<Xload> bggooo:   спс
<Black1980> ;)
<toxa> вот я воткнул usb-хрень, по lsusb вижу в одной из строк этот девайс, а как его в /dev можно найти?
<Black1980> А зачем в dev тебе если должно быть в media или mnt
<skai> toxa: ls /dev | grep хрень
<sharikoff> skai: http://www.google.ru/blank.html
<Xload> Люди подскажите я вот ставил оперу и не могу удалить не через синаптик никак и он везде пишет на нее ошибку даже щас
<skai> sharikoff: эммм....шутку понял:)смешно:)
<sharikoff> =)
<Xload> bggooo:
<skai> sharikoff: а шутка то в чем?
<toxa> skai: так яж не знаю как хрень в /dev будет называться.... она же там может быть хрень-как-знаешь.....
<Xload> dpkg: не удалось обработать параметр opera (--configure):
<Xload>  подпроцесс установлен сценарий post-installation возвратил код ошибки 1
<Xload> Настраивается пакет mencoder (2:1.0~rc4~try1.dsfg1-1ubuntu1) ...
<Xload> Обрабатываются триггеры для menu ...
<Xload> При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:
<Xload>  opera
<Xload> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sharikoff> skai: у меня в закладках оказалось
<artus> @kick Xload
<chelaxe> sudo apt-get remove opera
<skai> toxa: я тем более не знаю.и предположить не могу,ибо хрень - это неизвестно что
<Xload> за что кик то?
<skai> sharikoff: сурово
<sharikoff> toxa: смари
<Black1980> skai: :) +1
<artus> Xload, за флуд
<skai> !paste | Xload
<ubuntuhelp> Xload: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<artus> Xload, еще раз и получиш бан
<skai> @voice Xload
<Xload> artus, ок хорошо не знал
<artus> Xload, http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc
<toxa> sharikoff: я весь во вниманиииии :)
<artus> изучай, чтоб потом вопросов небыло
<bggooo> Xload, а ты откуда оперу вообще ставил?
<Xload> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556632/ вот моя ошибка
<sharikoff> toxa: ls-la  /dev>dev.txt потом после включения хрени ls -la /dev>devhren.txt ; diff dev.txt devhren.txt
<sharikoff> =)
<Xload> bggooo с синаптика помойму
<Black1980> В синаптике ее нету если ты не подлючал доп репозиторий
<skai> artus: че ты делаешь?
<Xload> Black1980: подключал
<sharikoff> toxa: зелено?
<skai> artus: вот единственные дозволенные правила
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> toxa: зеленей зеленого =)
<toxa> sharikoff: подход хороший... жалко только что хрень сейчас удаленная
<skai> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/5UWBR а так же http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<artus> skai, fcm&
<artus> *ась
<Xload> Black1980 так что делать то?
<skai> !no rules is <reply> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<skai> artus: ты ссылку на устаревшие правила даешь:)
<bggooo> Xload, какой репос подключал? дай мне в приват
<toxa> sharikoff: а есть варианты без вынимания хрени... удаленного манипулятора у меня нет, чтобы эту хрень выдернуть и снова вставить :)
<toxa> ?
<sharikoff> ну.. на что это похоже?
<Black1980> Xload: Убунту 10.10??? Какой реп использовал (такое ощущение что не для твоей системы)...
<sharikoff> на флешку?
<Xload> Black1980:, да 10.10, реп http://deb.opera.com/opera/
<skai> artus: мне особо нравится 16 пункт нарушений:)давно надо было сдет=лать так
<Black1980> С оф сайта я так понимаю...
<Xload> Black1980 да
<Black1980> Странно конечно, а ошибок при обновлении репов не выдает синаптик???
<Xload> Black1980 у меня ошибки выдает все и обычный клиентобновления, ссылаетсяна оперу, но все ставит
<skai> apt-get install -f сделай и все
<Xload> skai:  мне?
<Black1980> Он тебе
<skai> Xload: а что тут у когото еще проблемы есть с обновлениями?
<Xload> Black1980: ошибка
<skai> Xload: ну ты догадался запустить через судо конечно?
<Xload> skai: он ошибку пишет, но все ставит
<Black1980> Исправит ошибки эта команда, плюс можно попробовать грохнуть оперу совсем и удалить ее папку в домашнем каталоге, потом заново проделать эту команду
<Black1980> Ты задай sudo apt-get install -f
<Xload> Black1980: в терминале?
<Black1980> apt-get без прав рута не работает
<Black1980> Да
<StealthVipera> )
<Xload> такая ошибка http://paste.ubuntu.com/556633/
<skai> sudo apt-get purge opera
<Xload> теперь так http://paste.ubuntu.com/556634/
<Xload> но опера изчезла из программ
<Black1980> Папку настроек ее удалил из домашнего каталога???
<skai> не в опере дело.цп заглючил.изза этого дпкг нормально не удаляет.изза этого ошибка
<Xload> Black1980:  нет где онанаходится?
<artus> мдя....
<Xload> skai: так что делать-то теперь??он всегда так пишет
<Black1980> /home/имя пользователя
<Black1980> нажми ctrl+h
<Black1980> появятся скрытые папки, вот там и будет...
<Xload> Black1980: спс
<Black1980> Пробуй
<Xload> Black1980:  код ещё раз сможешьнаписать??код установки
<Xload> Black1980: ау
<Xload> ошибка осталась и опять ссылается на оперу
<Xload> Вы сильно не ругайте я на Линухе сижу меньше недели))))
<StealthVipera> Помогите, я создал комнату не могу сменить тему, как зделать себя главним в комнате? (ошибка: You're not channel operator)(тоже менше недели сижу)
<artus> @kick StealthVipera ошибся каналом
<SergeyIT> ку
<bggooo> Ого, жесть у Xload кто встречался с этим? http://paste.ubuntu.com/556651/
<bggooo> парнишка, тот который доставал всез с оперой
<dmay_> щщщикарный баг-репорт :3
<bggooo> dmay_, и я о том)
<Kinder-Pingvi> привет, товарищи)
<dmay_> Kinder-Pingvi: что сломал?
<djv> sg nickserv info djv
<djv> msg nickserv register 123 tanzwut76@gmail.com
<artus> djv, ога) молодца)
<djv> стараюсь
<skrishi> всем привет
<SergeyIT> artus, а этот кассель (djv) вроде уже был
<Kinder-Pingvi> а кто каким irc клиентом пользуется под убунтой?
<bggooo> xchat самое то
<SergeyIT> Kinder-Pingvi, глянь логи )
<Kinder-Pingvi> что-то меня kvirc разочаровал( Под виндой нормально работает, а в линуксе что-то через анал полный(
<SergeyIT> вчера здесь кутим разочаровал - багу нашли )
<Kinder-Pingvi> кстати, товарищи, проблемка, я установил (на свою голову) Screenlets 0.1.2
<Kinder-Pingvi> вообще не понравилось, прежде, чем удалить - хотел снести в процессах, но что-то я в процессах этого процесса не найду(
<Kinder-Pingvi> а в трее иконка висит..
<sharikoff> ps ax
<Nor8> Kinder-Pingvi: Иконка в автостарте
<artus> а зачем оно тебе в процесах если ты сносить собираешся?
<Nor8> Kinder-Pingvi:  Закрой её и удали из автостарта
<Kinder-Pingvi> так там нету кнопки ЗАКРЫТЬ))
<artus> просто удалить не ?
<Kinder-Pingvi> так я удалю, но иконка в трее останется)
<Kinder-Pingvi> не полностью удалится)
<artus> кто те такую чуш сказал?
<Kinder-Pingvi> или апт-гет ремув сам замочит процесс?
<Kinder-Pingvi> та просто привычка с винды))
<artus> мдя
<artus> а в винде с каких пор при удалении остаютцо иконки в трее ? ????
<Kinder-Pingvi> эм. ну как бы когда эксзешник висит в процессах, ты его никак и не удалишь))
<artus> да ты что???
<SergeyCA4ok> [#ubuntu-ru] Ubuntu Russian * Encoding: UTF-8 * Правила: http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc * Зарегистрируйте свой никнейм для того чтобы общаться на канале: /msg ubuntuhelp !nick * Бот-помошник: /msg ubuntuhelp !help * #ubuntu-ru: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?board=42.0
<artus> может у тебя венда какая то от попова ?
<SergeyCA4ok> как это понимать? где регистрироваться?
<Nor8> )))
<SergeyCA4ok> а тю..
<artus> SergeyCA4ok, не обращай внимания
<tenshigo> вообще нормальные гаджеты только в 4 кедах. кеды отстой, а вот гаджеты... ну или там суперкарамба.
<sharikoff> SergeyCA4ok: http://wiki.thelinux.ru/doku.php/irc
<tenshigo> для гнома же... ну не создан гном для этого -_-
<sharikoff> читай вникай спецом писал
<artus> tenshigo, нафиг карамба если есть конки?
<Nor8> tenshigo: У меня скриннлеты норм работают
<Nor8> tenshigo: Да и гном тоже
<sharikoff> да шляпа это все
<tenshigo> ну конки это прежде всего монитор. а гаджеты обладают более универсальным функционалом.
<sharikoff> pasx top htop iptraf
<artus> tenshigo, даааа ???
<sharikoff> вот что работает
<tenshigo> artus, ага -_-
<artus> tenshigo, а почта, погода, рсс, календарь и остальное этьо тоже монитор?
<tenshigo> artus, не спорю он гибок. а вот сделай что бы он новые твиты показывал...
<artus> + руление плеерами, часики и остальное всем тчо хочеш
<artus> tenshigo, ишем скрипт который грепает твиты и выводит их тебе )
<SergeyIT> кофе не варит только (
<artus> tenshigo, http://twitter.com/conkynews
<artus> не ,не то
<tenshigo> artus, все равно не то. не знаю как толком то обьяснить.
<artus> угу, хоть оно и все умеет но не то )
<artus> tenshigo, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1072797.html вот те твитер в коньки
<tenshigo> ааа. смерит моей хочешь...
<artus> хы, надо кстати прикрутить попробовать)
<tenshigo> artus, тебе хорошо. все на второй моник вынес -_-
<artus> tenshigo, ну дык коньки то на порядок конфигурабельнее чем скринлеты, тонкой строчкой понизу или поверку пустил то что надо и все )
<Nor8> Вопрос на засыпку. В убунте можно понизить чувствительность колеса мышки или нет?
<SergeyCA4ok> помогите пожалуиста: командой
<SergeyCA4ok> wget -c -p -r -l1 -np -N -k -nv http://pascal.proweb.kz/index.php?page=2/
<SergeyCA4ok> сохранил сайт. была создана папка с различным содержимым, но файрфоксом окрыть ничего в ней не могу. объясните пожалуста как открыавать сайты сохраненные wget'ом
<tenshigo> artus, мне как то справа привычней. из за винды наверно.
<SergeyCA4ok> никто wget'ом сайты не сохранял?
<skrishi> SergeyCA4ok: что значит не можешь открыть?
<SergeyCA4ok> skrishi, ну папка есть. там тексты, картинки с сайта. но нет т.сказать стрницы чтоб открыть файфоксом и там все было, можно только по частям открывать в самой папке
<skrishi> у тебя хтмл файл есть там?
<SergeyCA4ok> вот именно то нет..
<skrishi> щас гляну
<SergeyCA4ok> skrishi, спасибо что пытаешься помочь)
<SergeyIT> SergeyCA4ok,  не нужен он тебе - это же  некро-паскаль, который нигде не используется
<artus>  index.php?page=15 у тя в таком виде странички, переименовывай их )
<go8765> всем. добрый вечер. есть вопрос - что это за пользователь, зачем он нужен и можно ли без негативных последствий его удалить ? http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0122/h_1295644995_982fb28169.png
<SergeyCA4ok> во что переименовывать?
<artus> mv index.php\?page=15 index.html
<artus> SergeyCA4ok, прекрасно потом открывается)
<artus> ток оно тебе всеравно ненадо )
<skrishi> ну флаги нормально вроде раставленны ))
<SergeyCA4ok> кажись начинаю втягиваться...
<skrishi> короче проблемма явно в пхп ихнем )
<SergeyCA4ok> SergeyIT 1)мне не для себя нужно. 2) он то никому не нужен но в вузах его таки преподают
<skrishi> go8765: а это не тот пользователь которого создаёт рторент?
<SergeyIT> SergeyCA4ok, так читать надо что-то поновее - ожект-паскаль,  дельфи
<SergeyCA4ok> всем спасибо, я разобрался, все ок)
<skrishi> а я настроил свой ноут наконец.. теперь у меня ничего не глючит ))))
<go8765> skrishi: таки да. я совсем забыл. если я удалил рторрент - пользователь нужен или его можно тоже удалять ?
<skrishi> go8765: я удалил, вроде ничего страшного пока не происходит ))
<go8765> skrishi: :) ну он впринцыпе - тем более что выключен, не мешает ?
<skrishi> go8765: ненаю.. мне не нравиться когда у меня лишние пользователи седт
<skrishi> go8765: вдруг пинтагон при захвате ирана через этого ползователя мне комп отключит.. как я в игрушки буду играть? ))
<go8765> skrishi: в какие ты игрушки на линуксе играешь ?????? (или это была шутка7)
<skrishi> go8765: нет.. воообще много игрушек )
<go8765> skrishi: ты в какие ?
<skrishi> go8765: если про 3д говорить то конечно большенство под вайном запускается... ну из последнего что играл такого интересного ПВ
<skrishi> щас Оолиту гоняю )))
<skrishi> 1.74
<StealthVipera> а как на линуксе, например, запустить варкрафт? (ато не запускал ничо спод виндовса)
<go8765> skrishi: что такое пв ?
<skrishi> go8765:  Пёрфикт ворлд )))) онлан рпг
<skrishi> StealthVipera: из под вайна он идут
<skrishi> идёт*
<black_cat> warcraft 2 запускается под wine отлично. первый старкрафт аналогично.
<skrishi> есть скрипты специальные облегчающие playonlinux
<tenshigo> skrishi, играешь пв? ты монстр...
<StealthVipera> да если б знал я ищо как пользоватся вайн-ом
<skrishi> tenshigo: почему это?
<skrishi> ну.. под вайном не всё идёт..
<black_cat> StealthVipera: запускаешь EXEшник, и всё :)
<skrishi> есть вещи для которых приходиться выковыривать из винды длл-ки.. а это уже нарушение авторских прав.. к сожалению.. хотя и как установка нового директ икса и эксплоера
<StealthVipera>  black_cat: какой командой, ато я 0 в линуксе
<skrishi> black_cat: ну не всё так просто но примерно да ))
<black_cat> без всяких команд. я просто с примонтированного CD запускаю инсталлятор .exe
<artus> StealthVipera, ты на форуме был?
<black_cat> даже Сталкер так запустился.
<artus> StealthVipera, если нет топай на форум, и чтай до просветления
<black_cat> хотя действительно, можно в те еще грабли влезть....
<StealthVipera> ок
<skrishi> StealthVipera: правой клавишей жмёшь на него, даёшь ему права на исполнение, а потом как в винде двойным щелчком )
<StealthVipera> спс
<skrishi> StealthVipera: вирус себе только смотри не запусти ))))
<black_cat> :-)
<skrishi> встати оолита под вайном лучше идёт чем под виндой (((((
<skrishi> ой, блин
<skrishi> ))))
<skrishi> чем под родной пакет под линухой
<tenshigo> так как вайн не эмулятор а транслятор win32api в линуксовые системные вызовы, запуск вируса будет иметь такие же последствия что и на винде
<tenshigo> так что аккуратней товарищи.
<go8765> skrishi: ты ответил на мой вопрос - до того как я его успел задать :)
<skrishi> go8765: я шарады не люблю )))
<go8765> skrishi: так ты из под вайна играешь в оолиту или в линуксовскую версию
<go8765> skrishi: я хотел спросить - как ты ставил себе версию 1.74 ?
<skrishi> go8765: мне из репов не нра.. она старая.. охп не воткнуть.. а новая только тестовая, её в репы не хотят сувать
<go8765> skrishi: и что значит лучше ?
<go8765> skrishi: всмысле под вайном лучше?
<skrishi> go8765: я себе поставил виндовую под вайном 1.74 она без глюков работает.. если не сувать все подряд охп, а думать )))
<go8765> skrishi: что такое охп ?
<skrishi> go8765: ну мне больше понравилась )
<skrishi> go8765: расширения для игры.. новые мисии, новое оборудонание.. виды кораблей и тд
<go8765> skrishi: так а почемы линуксовский пакет хуже работает ?
<skrishi> go8765: а я что самый умный что ли? )))
<skrishi> go8765: будет время разберусь.. соберу из исходников.. но там помоему нужно писать мэйк и конф )))
<skrishi> http://roolite.org/
<StealthVipera> а если я на дельфи написал прогу которою можно ток через процес убить, то тут как выкл.?
<skrishi> справа смотри.. OXP там всё разжовано помоему )
<skrishi> StealthVipera: в процесах )
<go8765> skrishi: не - ты просто сказал - что хуже работает (а на самом деле - я так понял - что тебе .экзе версию легче просто было установить :)))
<StealthVipera> тут есть они?
<artus> StealthVipera, прчичем тут делфи?
<skrishi> go8765: у меня под линь она поставилась и при запуске картинки не было, только музон.. иногда мигала.. клавиши не работали ))
<artus> ты запусти сначала ее  )))
<StealthVipera> хз тут нипричом
<artus> @voice StealthVipera
<go8765> skrishi: ну это уже понятнее :))))
<StealthVipera> хд работает))
<StealthVipera> терь как выкл?
<skrishi> в процесах
<artus> killall zzz
<skrishi> угу.. ребут ))
<StealthVipera> мышка прыгает.......
<StealthVipera> )
<mnid> hi =)
<StealthVipera> привет)
<mnid> люди, можно ли как-то на VDS восстановить потёртый файл? хостер бэкапов не делает
<mnid> надо БД восстановить =(
<artus> никак
<StealthVipera> запустил я вирус) (через вайн) нашол диспечер задач што б снять его в процесах, вируси могут и линукс убить)
<skrishi> могут.. только его что бы запустить нужно приложить силёнки.. ибо опо умолчанию экзе можно только читать
<san4o> StealthVipera: оригинально... )  политика разграничения прав доступа не должна позволить творить нехороших действий с системой.
<san4o> прикольная графическая диаграма дистрибутивов линукса на глаза попалась http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8c/Gldt.svg
<Kinder-Pingvi> народ.. какая в убугнте переменная отвечает за батарею? Я себе тут conky настраиваю..
<yurij> qw
<himik> и сразу понятно какой дистрибутив Ъ, точнее 2
<artus> гг
<skrishi> чото я там 2 дистрибутивов на основе убу не наблюдаю )))
<artus> их не существует)
<skrishi> как это не существует )))
<skrishi> этот малульманУбунту ))
<artus> вот так )
<skrishi> и этот ВшлгосОс ))
<skrishi> билгос Ос )
<skrishi> а мандрайк же не предоставляется по гну лицензии
<skrishi> он не свободное по
<himik> пойду гляну что за ututo
<skrishi> =-O
<skrishi> а я сидел на Альте, Манрайке, Дебиане.. и вот уже как год почти на убунте.. Помоему она наиболее вменяемая ))
<skrishi> мне нра она больше всех =)
<inkvizitor68sl> болгенОС еси чо
<artus> один фиг не существует)
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ты диск под квмом разогнал? )
<inkvizitor68sl> ну так
<inkvizitor68sl> относительно
<inkvizitor68sl> в 2 раза
<artus> слабовато  )
<inkvizitor68sl> гг
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, пхп собралось? или еще собирается?
<inkvizitor68sl> я забил
<artus> гг
#ubuntu-ru 2011-01-22
<UNIm95> Кто еще не спит?
<inkvizitor68sl> z
<inkvizitor68sl> я
<inkvizitor68sl> UNIm95, чего хотел то?
<UNIm95> Да так интересно  кто проводит ночи в инет   а не за сном
<inkvizitor68sl> гг
<inkvizitor68sl> кто то за работой )
<UNIm95> А кто-то с девушкой =(
<UNIm95> Inkvizitor68sl инвайт на хабр есть?
<Demontager> Кто знает как в Chromium включить возрат на предыдущую страницу с помощью backspace ? В Firefox такое настраивалось в about:config, а в Chromium такого нет
<UNIm95> Вроде через настройки обыкновенные назначается
<Demontager> ок, сейчас посмотрю
<skrishi> а андройд тоже на базе линух делается?
<Demontager> UNIm95:  у вас есть такое ? Ничего похожего не нашёл
<inkvizitor68sl> UNIm95, нет
<inkvizitor68sl> я вообще там в бане
<Demontager> skrishi: на базе Linux
<skrishi> то есть везде где стоит андройд поставить другой дитрибутив линя? )) или его доделать до ума )
<UNIm95> Inkvisitor68sl o_O чего так?
<UNIm95> Demontager у меня вроде чистый хром
<UNIm95> Skrishi загрузчика нету вроде
<Demontager> UNIm95:  так у вас backspace делает возрат на предыдущую страницу ?
<skrishi> UNIm95: эм.. всмысли типа граб? или всмысле типа с чего загружать? )))
<UNIm95> Демону не настраивал но лазя по настройкам вроде видел горячие клавиши
<UNIm95> Skrishi угу гугл не открыла загрузчик и дрова к железу поэтому возможности пока нет
<artus> Demontager, http://www.intowindows.com/google-chrome-hotkeys-keyboard-shortcuts/ изучай
<artus> и причем здеть настройка хоткеев в браузере, блаж и ниразу ненужная фигня
<Demontager> artus: Благодарю!  всё в одном месте. Это мне и нужно было.
<Demontager> artus:  backspace я постоянно исрользуб в firefox, мне так удобнее
<UNIm95> Artus а разве туда не скидывают и реакции на простые нажатия клавиш?
<artus> Demontager, это было в ff, хром не ff
<Demontager> ну да, так поэтому и спрашивал как в chromium
<Demontager> нашёл - ALT+стрелка назад
<artus> хех, хоть гугл и империя зла, но сколько же у него няшичек всяких )
<Demontager> всмысле ?
<artus> да в прямом)
<artus> и тебе календари-блокноты-рссчиталки-урлосокращалки...
<Demontager> вы имеете ввиду плагины для браузеров чтоли ?
<artus> нет, я имею в виду профиль в гугле глобально
<Demontager> ну у меня чистый гугл, даже картинки отключены, экономлю лимитный трафик
<artus> прокси на локальной машинке тебе в помощ)
<artus> помогает оч хорошо сэкономить )
<Demontager> artus:  я как раз с этим вожусь, настраиваю SAMS. Не получается c php
<Demontager> у меня отображается код php, вместо GUI SAMSA
<UNIm95> Спокойной ночи всем я спать
<Demontager> artus:  Какой у вас прокси работает ?
<artus> сквид
<artus> трафик смотрю vnstat
<artus> на сквиде принудительное кеширование по самые небалуй )
<Demontager> да, я ещё до этого не дошёл,  у меня тут проблема с шарингом и пробросом
<Demontager> в IPTABLES цепочку FORWARD не зарулишь в локальный сервис
<Demontager> а мне надо трафик заруливать в SQUID, у меня 2 интерфейса
<artus> ну
<Demontager> ну там целое дело, мне нужны ещё и квоты
<artus> причем тут квоты к iptables? квоты пулом, трафик http://www.opennet.ru/base/net/iptables2squid.txt.html
<Demontager> как причём, а как вы ограничите пакеты другим способом ?
<artus> дык ты ж настраиваеш пулы в сквиде , хочеш по пользователям, хочеш по маскам файла, хочеш по ip
<Demontager> мне надо в день пропускать не более 80мб в клиентскую сеть и каждому ещё разделитьь эти 80 мб
<Demontager> пулы ограничивают скорость, а не пакеты
<artus> reply_body_max_size 10485760 allow all где 10485760 - это максимальный размер скачиваемого файла в байтах )
<artus> ставь пол метра и все пучком) сразу отучатцо качать всякую фигню )
<Demontager> artus:  так это макс размер файла, а квотинга тут нет
<Demontager> квотинг =то когда ограничиваетя количество скачаного за определённый промежуток времени
<artus> Demontager, http://stc.nixdev.org/index.php?page=4
<artus> хотя можно и самсом
<Demontager> вроде оно -  (выделение лимита трафика по каждому пользователю на месяц, автоматическое отключение пользователей привысивших лимит и т.д.)
<artus> хех, 80 метров в день это грусно)
<Demontager> да, в Анголе это нормально
<Demontager> даже жирно
<artus> есть еще squserlim  Программа для квотирования (ограничения) объема полученных данных для каждого пользователя, работающего через прокси-сервер Squid. Квоты могут устанавливаться на любой период. Данные о квотах хранятся в базе
<artus> данных MySQL.
<Demontager> знаете как я хочу сделать - nat делать в Iptables, а квоты в Netams
<Demontager> а проксирование в SAMS, ну по сути тот же squid
<artus> Demontager, http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/admin/4523813#comment-4527421
<Demontager> вот именно так у меня квоты и настроены
<Demontager> artus:  Вот так это выглядит http://pastebin.com/yiKU4Qby
<Demontager> там я закоментировал попытки зарулить трафик в squid, оно не работает так.
<Demontager> да, и проксирование нужно прозрачное, я не планирую какждому клиенту выставлять адресс прокси в браузере
<artus> Demontager, http://abills.net.ua/wiki/doku.php во
<artus> Demontager, к сквиду цепляется, квотами рулиш как хочеш)  http://abills.net.ua/wiki/doku.php/abills:docs:squid:ru
<Demontager> artus:  это по сути такой же билинг как и Netams. Он тоже квоты делает
<Demontager> сейчас гляну, может в портежах он есть
<artus> гг
<artus> оно те надо на джаве то ?
<artus> хотя надо будет пощупать _
<Demontager> artus:  не надо пока на Java. Он есть на C
<Demontager> на Java то другая история, он будет платный и стоить около 1к зелени, а 3.4.5 бесплатный
<artus> угу, вижу
<Demontager> да, и автор всегда готов помочь, и русский к тому же
<Demontager> я ему писал пару раз
<Demontager> в принципе я собрал netams с исходников, установил его, только не настраивал ещё. Потомучто хочу сначала разобраться с SAMS, и с кешированием в squid
<artus> Demontager, ну у меня как то так http://paste.ubuntu.com/556718/
<Demontager> artus:  у меня чего-то php не отрабатывает код, вместо gui, вижу это - http://i025.radikal.ru/1101/1f/1707c531aaf2.jpg
<artus> ibapache2-mod-php5 стоит?
<Demontager> artus:  если честно, с php и apache начал разбираться неделю назад, поэтому не знаю как и проверить что стоит
<artus> sudo aptitude install ibapache2-mod-php5
<Demontager> artus: сейчас скажу, у меня не так
<Demontager> artus:  вот http://pastebin.com/CThaucp3  , там видно где modules
<artus> хех, еще и на генте )
<Demontager> то что без минуса, то есть
<Demontager> artus: ну да gentoo, я бывший ubuntu'вец
<artus> ну у тя там php я вообще не вижу)
<Demontager> вот, и я тоже. Может это в пакете php, сейчас посмотрю
<Demontager> artus:  так php собрано  http://pastebin.com/vmL6G8F5
<artus> дык mod-php5 же модулем к апачу надо, посему скорее всего наодо в апач совать
<Demontager> но тоже такого не вижу. А, может он отдельно ставится
<Demontager> модулей же куча разных
<artus> ну в дебианоподобных отдельно ) в остальных не знаю )
<Demontager> да, тут тоже так скорее всего, сейчас поищу
<Demontager> www-apache/mod_suphp -  Description:         A PHP wrapper for Apache2
<Demontager>  Не оно ?
<artus> Demontager, давай на #linuxtalks, там и пофлудим и дарк есть который на генте сидит
<Demontager> artus:  ок, я перешёл
<Demontager> там кодировка на utf-8 чтоли
<Demontager> не utf
<Lynk> всем прива, кто поможет разобраться с загрузкой убунты, выдает ошибку при проверке разделов \ \home и так далее
<Lynk> приходится каждый раз нажимать ¨I¨
<arku> какую ошибку то выдает
<Lynk> ну вот идет проверка диска на ошибки и выскакивает что "Произошла ошибка при сканировании раздела \" и так далее со всеми разделами
<Lynk> когда сплеш грузится
<Lynk> по сути не мешает и на работу саамой ОС не влияет но все таки неудобно каждый раз сидеть перед экраном и нажимать "I" чтоб пропустить эту ошибку
<arku> а нажать f чтобы исправить нету варианта?
<Lynk> не дает
<Lynk> щас погоди я на нет переключусь и точно скажу что выдает и как реагирует
<Lynk> так я снова тут
<Lynk> пишет "Ошибки были обнаружены при сканировании диска /" при нажатии F выдает что типа раздел /tmp не был создан
<Lynk> о... вот теперь все норм, нжно было просто нажать F потом S чтобы пропустить, он отсканировал все что осталось, потом перезагрузился и загрузился нормально, щас проверю еще раз для убеждения
<Lynk> ок, теперь система грузится нормально, проблема сама собой решилась, но есть еще один вопросец, почему при обновлении груба у меня в список вылезает 4 обычных загрузки убунты и 4 загрузки в режиме восстановления, отредактировал как надо но после об
<Lynk> новления снова такая фигня
<Galaxy2000> в /etc/grub.d посмотри
<Lynk> Galaxy2000, и что там смотреть?
<Lynk> там 6 исполняемых файлом и отин ридми
<Lynk> файлов*
<|Lynk|> напомните команду для принудительного выхода с сервера
<|Lynk|> с канала извиняюсь
<gerard1> Айм хаер... :)
<gerard1> Хай ол!
<gerard1> !дщпы
<gerard1> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru, можно найти на http://logs.ubuntu.ru либо на http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ Графики активности пользователей можно найти тут: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/graph/
<gerard1> Offoffoff здорово!
<Offoffoff> Йохохохохоххохохоххоооо, браццы!
<Offoffoff> gerard1: !
<Offoffoff> Рождество грядёт!
<Offoffoff> И многия перемены.
<black_cat> мои соболезнования :)
<Anton2d> Можно ли в qutim отключить показ дополнительного статуса у юзеров. тоесть сделать так чтобы в списке остались только имена ?
<Anton2d> Ну в упор просто невижу где это отключить, всё облазил на 10 раз. Хелп.
<DVBogV> Всем доброго времени суток! Подскажите плиз в чем проблема! после обновления не устанавливаются программы через Цент приложении Ubuntu. пишет:"Требуется установка ненадёжных пакетов.Действие требует установки пакетов из недоверенных источников".
<troubadour> а где ваше "здрасте"?
<Anton2d> Ой, нашёл в qutime где эти статусы отключаются - искал плохо.
<troubadour> я вот хотел спросить, стиральный порошок Persil Gold для какой стирки?
<troubadour> какое белье? Белое, черное, цветное?
<troubadour> не золотое же :)
<gerard1> Offoffoff: ти тута?
<Offoffoff> ога
<gerard1> Offoffoff: вопрос есть
<gerard1> Offoffoff: можно в личку?
<gerard1> Offoffoff: потому что не в тему
<Offoffoff> ыыыы
<sharikoff> @voice troubadour
<sharikoff> @op
<troubadour> спросить нельзя что ли? :)
<sharikoff> можно конечно
<sharikoff> спроси еще раз
<Offoffoff> DVBogV: просто зайди в synaptic - и обнови индексы
<chelaxe> ку
<AzurUb> Привет ребята=) в чом проблема у меня на вайне допустим идет игра зума, еще пару других игр а остальные просто не запускаються и никаких ошибок даже рабочий стол не открываеться а хотя должен
<AzurUb> мини игры некоторые идут а вот уже рпг нивкакую
<skai> проблема в днк
<chelaxe> скай
<skai> chelaxe: у тя че скрипт на мой ник поставлен?
<chelaxe> неа...
<chelaxe> у меня кота скаем звать
<skai> в мою честь?
<chelaxe> гыыыы
<chelaxe> пусть будет в твою
<black_cat> ценителям зумы, кстати, категорически рекомендую Zaz. убойная весчь :)
<skai>  not considered stable, don’t blame the developers if it crashes your computer or eats your cat;
<black_cat> да, хромиум такой :)
<AzurUb> да я не люблю зуму у меня родители на ней помешаны требуют ставить =)
<StealthVipera> )
<AzurUb> я люблю старые сирпг и настолки
<AzurUb> балдурс гейт
<AzurUb> ваще опупеная вещ
<black_cat> такие вещи вполне сносно под виртуалкой бегать должны
<black_cat> а насчет "хотя должен" - тут Борис неправ. нифига не должен. может открываться, это да.
<AzurUb> в том то и косяк что не бегают а с настройками я пока не разобралса ща сижу гайды читаю с инглишом плохо приходится на руских форумах вычитывать
<black_cat> могу предложить покрутить настройки над Wine, тот же PlayOnLinux например.
<AzurUb> угу ужо поставил пытаюсь разобраться в нем
<AzurUb> зума ща пишет cant finde base.dll а раньше не писала
<Aselicon> Доброе утро!
<Aselicon> за что отвечает srcpkgcache.bin
<skai> Aselicon: за свои слова он отвечает
<skrishi> доброе утро =))
<Aselicon> skai: и что в его словах можно узреть?
<skai> Aselicon: великую истину
<Aselicon> skrishi: ;)
<bggooo> мде, шутники :)
<bggooo> Всем трям!
<Aselicon> skai: убунта ругается-ошибка открытия или ошибка парсера
<skai> Aselicon: видишь:)вот что в его словах можно узреть
<Aselicon> skai: я дал ему права
<Aselicon> skai: вроде пока заткнулся
<Aselicon> В нем информация о имеющихся пакетах?
<skai> а мы обычно не ведем переговоро с террористами и не даем им никаких прав
<skai> тип того
<Aselicon> skai: Не правда! он хороший!
<skai> то что узнал апт-гет апдейт
<skai> Aselicon: если он требует прав - он террорист
<Aselicon> skai: может он обиженная женщина=)
<skai> тем более смерть!
<Aselicon> там можно ведь угождать и все будет хорошо
<neoascetic> всем привет. с помощью update-rc.d disable можно запретить выполнение того или иного сервиса, верно? с dhcp3-server это работает как надо. но с установленным mysql из репозиториев - никак, при рестарте поднимается вновь. при этом в init.d все ссылки mysql с префик
<Aselicon> skai:  этот  файл подозрительно тяжелый
<Aselicon> skai: 14.4Мб
<neoascetic> проблема решена
<neoascetic> тест
<ubuntuhelp> neoascetic, Fail!
<Aselicon> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Aselicon, Fail!
<Aselicon> )
<black_cat> чаво тестим?
<Aselicon> black_cat: хз
<black_cat> а то знаем мы вас... чуть шо - тренируетесь на кошках :)
<neoascetic> тест
<ubuntuhelp> neoascetic, Ну понг, и что?
<UinstonS> день добрый
<UinstonS> или вечер, у кого как)
<UinstonS> Живые есть)
<Black1980> Всем привет
<UinstonS> Разобрал ноутбук, чтобы клаву промыть, собрал все, а он не включается =\
<Black1980> А собрал то правильно??? Может кнопка на место не встала???
<neoascetic> никто не углублялся в это? http://uptimebox.ru/2007/12/prelink-dtgnuhash.html
<UinstonS> как разбирал так и собирал, там всего 4 винта и один конектор)
<UinstonS> кнопка отдельно от клавы, она не снимается) ( кнопка включения)
<gerard2> UinstonS зарядку в разетку и ноут на зарядку))
<UinstonS> от скети даже не работает и на зарядке стоял
<gerard2> ничего не накапал там?
<UNIm95> UinstonS пищит или нет?
<UinstonS> нет
<UinstonS> кроме лампочки батарейки и питания ничего вообще
<UNIm95> UinstonS вентиляторы стартуют
<gerard2> Отключи зарядку, сними батарейку... подожди секунд 10 вставь батарейку и попробуй включить
<UNIm95> ?
<UinstonS> нет
<UinstonS> вообще 0 эмоций кроме индикаторов питания и батарейки
<UNIm95> UinstonS: что за нойт
<UNIm95> *ноут
<UinstonS> я второй раз счас заново пересобрал клаву без батарейки, всеравно 0
<gerard2> хммм...
<UinstonS> ноут древний отдали в починку (3 клавиши не работали) тошиба satelite a40-s161
<gerard2> Хотел бы я посмотреть как так можно снять и поставить клаву...
<UNIm95> UinstonS: кажись ты его добил
<UinstonS> gerard2: как у любого ноута открытил отключил снял ппромыл подключил прикрутил
<UinstonS> UNIm95: вот мне тож так кажется)
<UinstonS> вот такой ноут: http://rasmuscatalog.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?rasmus662/10571
<UNIm95> UinstonS: неси в сервис
<Black1980> Все же видать ноуту хана... Отработал он свое...
<UinstonS> я его выкину просто
<UinstonS> в окно
<UinstonS> в окноя за него ни рубля не платил
<Black1980> Зачем так сурово???
<UinstonS> года 3 назад со старой работу бонусовал к расчету
<Black1980> Продай его кому нить на запчасти, денежку за него хоть и копейки но получишь
<UinstonS> 1к руб =\
<UinstonS> мароки больше, хард на 20Гб
<UinstonS> оперативы гиг
<Black1980> Ну хард с переходником можно использовать на любом компе
<Black1980> Под архив софта сгодится
<UinstonS> ахаха 20Гб, меньше ТБ не интересует никого помойму сча
<Black1980> Были бы в одном городе, я бы у тя его забрал...
<Black1980> Ну почему, у меня 20 гигов под архив либо под тесты лежит...
<Black1980> Так что смотри сам, лучше отдельны винт, чем свой основной разбивать
<UNIm95> UinstonS может мне отправишь ?
<UinstonS> смотря где ты живешь)
<UNIm95> чБеларусь
<UinstonS> минск гродно или еще где?)_
<UNIm95> Минск
<UinstonS> ну я в Минск мож сам поеду через месяцок) а почтой с мск он идти долго будет)
<UNIm95> ))
<UinstonS> почта его добъет еще сильнее)
<UinstonS> я кстати помойму первый раз клаву снимал и батарейку забыл из него дернуть =\
<UNIm95> UinstonS попробуй биос обнулить
<UinstonS> я кстати не знаю как это на ноуте делается, где у него батарейка)
<UinstonS> сзади под крышами или на материнке?
<UNIm95> UinstonS поищи стандартный кругляш с надписью KTS
<UinstonS> ну там простая батарейка как на ПК или мелкая какая?
<UNIm95> вроде стандартная
<artus> так, барыги, заканчивайте флудить
<UNIm95>  artus туда потом убунта зальётся
<Xload> bggooo: в личку ответь))
<gerard2> !kvm
<ubuntuhelp> KVM явл. предпочтительным методом виртуализации в Ubuntu. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<[Raiden]> давно не заходил, привет.
<artus> [Raiden], ку
<skai> [Raiden]: ку
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> [Raiden]: http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/5807695
<skai> [Raiden]: на те
<[Raiden]> видел
<skai> [Raiden]: одобряешь?
<[Raiden]> ну в целом да. не фанат авн, а меню в стиле *боксов впринципе вешь неплохая.
<skai> авн удобней каиры:)
<[Raiden]> у меня правда всё по другому. Я ен стал отказываться от верхней гномовской панели.
<skai> а я отказался:)не люблю плодить сущности:)если все на доке - зачем панелько?
<[Raiden]> у меня док забит запускалками. Не люблю искать софт в меню.
<[Raiden]> в виндовсе так же было, только квикланч во всю длинну панели )
<[Raiden]> в своё время
<skai> [Raiden]: у мну меню простое.причем не весь софт там,а самый частый
<skai> остальное через синапс пускаю по мере надобности
<[Raiden]> ну , не будем о вкусах. Шот в целом понравился. Но я останусь при своём )
 * himik больше не дружит с ext4...
<UNIm95> himik  чего так?
<[Platon]> himik: оно съело твою кошку?
<Recoba> ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> Recoba! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<evanation> люди, помогите прогу в wine пустить через прокси
<evanation> а если конкретно нужно wow через globax запустить )
<black_cat> бедолага :)
<Recoba> ïðèâåò. íèêòî íå ñòàëêèâàëñÿ ñ unable cd /home/* . ïðíå ãðóçèòñÿ ubuntu
<ubuntuhelp> Recoba! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Recoba> áåäà
<sharikoff> @kick Recoba
<ubuntuhelp> Recoba! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<himik> она сбойнула, система перестала грузиться, и мне пришлось срочно на работу сходить
<himik> загрузился с флешки, сделал fsck, проблема решилась
<Recoba> привет
<sharikoff> привет
<sharikoff> вылечился?
<Recoba> ага)
<sharikoff> молоток
<sharikoff> жалуйся
<sharikoff> !pm > Recoba
<ubuntuhelp> Recoba, please see my private message
<Recoba> не грузится ubunta 10.04
<sharikoff> так
<Recoba> гуглил на форуме не нашел ничего
<himik> сегодня такой день может...
<sharikoff> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<Recoba> просто застывает на фоне логотипа и все
<himik> Recoba: с точечками?
<Recoba> да
<sharikoff> esc жал?
<himik> а если  Esc нажать
<sharikoff> вывод смарел?
<himik> можно глянуть че за ошибки
<Recoba> жму ctrl+alt+
<Recoba> F1
<sharikoff> и
<Recoba> курсор просто мигает
<himik> может сначала Esc?
<sharikoff> ну а F2
<Recoba> не помогает
<sharikoff> значит не загрузилась оно
<Recoba> через f2 не пускает
<himik> а когда началось?
<sharikoff> жми при загрузке эскейп
<sharikoff> вывод на пасту
<sharikoff> будем думать
<Recoba> щас
<Recoba> доскажу еще)
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> валяй
<Recoba> жму ctrl+alt+f2
<Recoba> регуюсь
<sharikoff> так
<AzurUb> ребята rm -rf и rm -R чем отличаються
<Recoba> пишет unable  cd /home/*
<sharikoff> Recoba: угу..
<Recoba> регусь не под рутом
<sharikoff> права менял?
<Recoba> сам нет
<sharikoff> на хому?
<sharikoff> а кто?
<[Raiden]> AzurUb: -f без запросов.
<Recoba> ничего не менял
<sharikoff> мамка?
<[Raiden]> от force
<AzurUb> благодарю
<Recoba> никто не менял ничего
<sharikoff> так
<sharikoff> удалял чо нть?
<Recoba> нет
<sharikoff> так
<Recoba> делал резервную копию
<sharikoff> поставь мс
<Recoba> до этого
<Recoba> на ночь оставлял
<sharikoff> aptitude install mc
<sharikoff> потом mc
<Recoba> захажу утром по ssh из дома
<sharikoff>  и глянь у тя ваще папка хоум то есть?
<Recoba> смарел есть
<Recoba> группу сменил и пользователя на родного
<Recoba> все равно так
<himik> сегодня у меня похожая хрень на работе на одном компе с ubuntu 10.04. помогло загрузится с флешки и сделать fsck на системном разделе
<sharikoff> Recoba: chown -R
<Recoba> делал чайном так
<Recoba> не помогает
<Recoba> эта хрень кстати после обновления вылезла
<sharikoff> ну хоть в систему заходит
<sharikoff> и то гут
<sharikoff> логи глядел?
<Recoba> какие именно смотреть логи?
<sharikoff> messages
<sharikoff> dmesg
<sharikoff> auth.log
<Recoba> это глядел
<himik> Recoba: а файловая система какая на разделах?
<Recoba> ext3
<evanation> Здравствуйте! У меня Ubuntu 10.10 amd64. Оформил подписку globax. Браузер работает через прокси globax. Но я хочу чтобы World of Warcraft тоже работал через этот прокси. В винде это реализуется с помощью поднятия TAP адаптера. Как быть в линуксе? Помогите
<[Raiden]> не в курсе. напиши на форум. Ещё вроде бы тема вов + вайн есть на офиц форуме.
<sharikoff> tap и в линуксе есть
<[Raiden]> ...вова
<sharikoff> и tun  nj;t tcnm
<evanation> sharikoff, я к сожалению в сетях не шарю )
<sharikoff> *тоже есть
<evanation> то что есть я знаю, я не могу понять как настроить всё это
<sharikoff> evanation: http://linsovet.com/howto-connect-with-globax
<evanation> sharikoff, там про TAP ничего нету
<evanation> эта часть у меня работает
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, тут?
<evanation> WoW вобще через прокси отказывается запускатся
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, ты как нибудь решал проблему с таймаутом отвалившихся jabber юзеров?
<sharikoff> evanation: я те скажу по секрету
<sharikoff> tun и tap это openvpn
<evanation> поставил )
<sharikoff> пашет?
<evanation> а как дальше быть?
<evanation> =)))
<sharikoff> тунель создается?
<evanation> всм я ж говорю я не могу понять как настроить
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: не решал
<sharikoff> а чо есть такое?
<evanation> нигде информации нету
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, если клиент у юзера упадет (ну или инет отвалится)
<inkvizitor68sl> то его 2 часа все онлайн видят
<inkvizitor68sl> и мессаги теряются
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: ты меня щас видишь?
<inkvizitor68sl> remote-server-not-found xD
<sharikoff> добавь sharikoff@ntes.org
<sharikoff> evanation: гугли настройка опенвпн
<sharikoff> проверяй тунель
<sharikoff> поднимай глобакс
<Recoba> блина чеж делать)
<inkvizitor68sl> [14:34:53] error while sending re ( remote-server-not-found )
<sharikoff> evanation: конкретные вопросы возникнут то логи+вопрос и милости просим
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: =))
<sharikoff> неможет быть
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: давай джид
<sharikoff> я тя сам добалю
<evanation> sharikoff, глобакс пашет на ура
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, inkvizitor68sl@zsh.su
<evanation> sharikoff, настройки openvpn для меня как cp1251 кодировка на этом канале =(
<evanation> я в сетях вобще не соображаю
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, терь норм
<sharikoff> evanation: щас погоди найду внятный ман
<evanation> локалку только настроить могу и всё )
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> а пиджин нормально вылетает оО
<sharikoff> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> странно
<sharikoff> у меня ваще адиум
<inkvizitor68sl> мб это только если сеть вырубить
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, потом как нить проверю
<inkvizitor68sl> спать пойду
<sharikoff> evanation: http://6uestsblog.blogspot.com/2008/07/openvpn-ubuntu.html
<sharikoff> первая ссыль
<evanation> sharikoff, спс за помощь
<sharikoff> evanation: немазашо
<sharikoff> ink_sleep: ах какой у меня модный сертификатик хе хе =))
<Galaxy2000> ты крут )
<Psiho> Блин ставлю бт4 на флешку. но граб не ставиться
<skai> sharikoff: вы че черти там делаете?
<skai> sharikoff: на 15 минут в душ ушел - а транспорт уже отвалился
<AzurUb> .
<gaga_rin> День
<skai> кто знает, кто такой дениель робинс?
<Nebulosa> Основатель Gentoo
<skai> Nebulosa: хочешь с ним поговорить?
<Nebulosa> зачем?
<skai> Nebulosa: сказать свое меткое фе или громкое грац:)в зависимости от твоего мнения в отношении генты
<Nebulosa> к генте не отношусь [х]
<skai> Nebulosa: лорчанин детектед:)
<Nebulosa> наглый 4.2!
<skai> Nebulosa: ви таки предпочитаете определение лороветс?
<Nebulosa> skai: а за што знаешь робинса?
<skai> Nebulosa: за генту его знаю:)
<Nebulosa> это больно. давайте лучше за шатлворта!
<skai> а что он с шатлвортом связан?
<Galaxy2000> за соллмана не слыхали :?
<skai> штольман не нужен
<Nebulosa> тоже основатель. только теперь убунты
<Encoder> skai: где б мы были если  Столман не подсуетился?
<Nebulosa> Encoder: на OS/2
<skai> а у мя была полуось:)убобно:)
<Nebulosa> теперь это haiku но тут тоже без столлмана не обошлось
<Encoder> Nebulosa: на МС бы мы были
<Nebulosa> нет
<Nebulosa> альтернативщину не вычеркнуть
<Nebulosa> я когда на винде сидел так астон поставил, а уж когда про линукс узнал...
<skai> Encoder: на эпплах бы сидели:)
<Encoder> Nebulosa: OS/2 жуткая вещь, в плане архитектуры. Не даром Билли отказался от ее разработки, а бравые ребята с ИБМ так и не довели ее до ума
<Nebulosa> Encoder: мм?.. за што знаешь про архитертуру?
<Encoder> почитай википедию чтоли
<Nebulosa> мысль
<Encoder> и почему Билли решил пилит свою систему
<Nebulosa> блин на вики ничего нет дельного.. вкратце опиши
<Encoder> я где то читал про создание винды и там были вставочки почему отказались мелкомягкие от сотрудничества с ИБМ
<Encoder> ща мб найду линк)
<Nebulosa> я читал что билли крепко натянул ибм и был таков
<kochevnik> Привет всем! Перешел с windows xp на ubuntu gnu/linux и очень доволен. И с консолью начинаю знакомиться... ничего в ней страшного нет. Но, информации по командам очень мало. Что посоветуете почитать?
<Encoder> Nebulosa: http://chernykh.net/content/view/936/1018/ тут чуток есть
<Nebulosa> Encoder: дякую, почитаем
<denis-xubuntu> привет. есть программисты? кто подскажет что почитать по програмиированию на C GUI интерфейса под Linux
<Encoder> kochevnik: глянь тут http://www.opennet.ru/man_1.shtml
<Encoder> denis-xubuntu: смотря что хочешь использовать Qt или GTK
<Encoder> denis-xubuntu: на Qt - C++ правда, или только чистый C интересует?
<denis-xubuntu> мне только на с надо
<denis-xubuntu> gtk и win. возможно?
<kochevnik> Encoder: спасибо) Обязательно гляну)
<Encoder> denis-xubuntu: построение в винде интерфейса на gtk возможно, но у Qt с этим дело получше. Да и если выбрал Gtk готовься к тому что инфа там разрознена. Книги есть но они староваты, статьи тоже новизной не блещут
<denis-xubuntu> а GTK на C
<[Raiden]> qt на винде получше смотрится
<denis-xubuntu> Просто QT на C++
<denis-xubuntu> А мне надо C
<Encoder> denis-xubuntu: а так отправной пункт gtk.org раздел documentation.
<Encoder> [Raiden] это точно
<denis-xubuntu> А альтернатива есть еще
<denis-xubuntu> ?
<denis-xubuntu> А под Windows интерфейс строиться на чем. В windows.h есть кажется функции?
<Encoder> denis-xubuntu: я сам програмлю немного под linux, начал с GTK так как под микроконтроллеры тож на Си прогаю. Решил не забивать голову Си++.
<[Raiden]> ды есть конечно. xlibs например )
<[Raiden]> или... опера и фф последние не юзают гтк и кути
<[Raiden]> как написаны сам нагуглиш
<Encoder> Qt кстати подружелюбнее к новичкам намного, курсы там всякие выходят. Документация подробная. С Gtk тяжелее.
<denis-xubuntu> Такой вопрос, если написал на GTK, необходимо, чтобы эти библиотеки должны были бы установлены на другом компе. Или как-то встраиваются в программу?
<denis-xubuntu> А русская инда есть к GTK
<Nebulosa> Encoder: ни единого слова про архитектуру не увидел в статье
<ampiryan> что ятжелого с  gtk? есть туториал. есть книга хорошая по нему. есть подробное APU
<ampiryan> API*
<Encoder> Nebulosa: не помню где, но видел...копать надо. Лень, извини если запутал)
<p1727> добрый вечер господа!
<p1727> вопрос - как патч скопировать в папку usr\src
<asker> Nebulosa, Дим привет!
<Nebulosa> привет
<[Raiden]> должны быть установлены. Конечно. Хотя может не во всех случаях, есть же статическая линковка, не только шаред.
<Encoder> ampiryan: что за книга?
<ampiryan> Encoder: Apress.Foundations.of.GTK.plus.Development.Apr.2007
<Encoder> [Raiden]: прога в статике жирновата будет)
<Encoder> ampiryan:  она даж у меня есть 0_о
<[Raiden]> за всё надо платить )
<[Raiden]> а что, нельзя на qt писать на си? Так важно на чем сам тулкит написан?
<ampiryan> Encoder: imho лучше ее нет, а она не устарела, но не охватывает gtk+3.0
<[Raiden]> есть же например сотф на питоне + qt
<p1727> Господа, неужто никто не знает?(
<Encoder> ampiryan: я ее скачал до сессии, вот и забыл. Сессия тока кончилась. Вернусь ща к изучению gtk)
<ampiryan> p1727: через sudo видимо
<[Raiden]> p1727: почитай про sudo или gksu
<[Raiden]> ну и ваще патчик не обязательно кидать туда где сорцы. sudo patch -i /path/to/file.patch -p1
<[Raiden]> в папке с сорцами
<Encoder> [Raiden]:  там насколько понимаю все это чз обертку, а это уже велосипед. Если C знаешь, то почему бы не подтянутся до С=+
<p1727> я нифига не понимаю что вы пишите(
<p1727> /patch/to/file.patch - это что?
<[Raiden]> p1727: Хм, тогда может тебе рано думать о патчах.
<p1727> у меня есть исходники на Си для модуля вай-фай под мой ноут
<p1727> мне надо тут запустить вай-фай
<[Raiden]> /путь/до/патча
<p1727> не запущу - инета нет - мне нафиг ноут без вай-фая
<p1727> но! нюанс - патч он как бы по идее и не патч
<p1727> makefile.c
<p1727>  открываешь там код на сях
<p1727> по идее надо его как-то превратить в патч
<[Raiden]> p1727: если надо на долго полные права, используй sudo -i , если в граффике , alt+f2 -> gksu nautilus
<[Raiden]> и копируй куда хочешь
<ampiryan> p1727: пожет почитать в архиве с драйверами фалы README INSTALL если есть
<p1727> install -нет такого
<ampiryan> p1727: а может драйвера уже есть. apt-cache search <имя драйвера>
<p1727> что значит в графике?
<p1727> как узнать есть ли драйвера?
<p1727> я в линуксе работал часа 2-3 всего. всё остальное за месяц. читал какие-то однообразные тексты про сей продукт
<p1727> я с виндой года с 94 общаюсь. но всё равно не могу понять вашу терминологию(
<p1727> чувствую себя слепым\глухим\безруким :'(
<p1727> apt-cache search  - это команда для терминала?
<Encoder> p1727: да
<ampiryan> p1727: какие драйвера на какую систему хочешь поставить?
<p1727> и в линуксе вроде ж нет понятия драйвер
<Encoder> p1727: да ну
<ampiryan> везде есть понятие драйвер
<p1727> fsam7440-0.4
<XuMuK> ку
<[Raiden]> не очень активно общаешсья видать,в граффике в смысле в графическом ифейсе, не в консоли (которая в виндовс тоже имеется) :)
<p1727> ну вот *ню какую-то я читал значит) там всё модулями почему-то называлось
<Encoder> кстати тут есть кто-нибудь кто сидит на debian, или сидел?
<[Raiden]> в линуксе драйверы - модули ядра.
<p1727> графический интерфейс - это я понимаю, а под "графикой" можно подумать что угодно. может какой-то продукт Grafik process engine, а в лексиконе у вас графикой называется)
<p1727> вот. модуль да. это я понимаю Ж)
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> что у тебя за ноут?
<p1727> fujitsu-siemens amilo m7440
<ampiryan> p1727: что-то у меня тоже не компилируется)
<[Raiden]> вот какое-то руководство http://linuxforums.org.uk/ubuntu/how-to-install-amilo-fsam7440-rf-kill-switchs-driver-in-ubuntu/
<p1727> я даж не знаю как это компилировать(
<p1727> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/61827 я тут глядел.
<ampiryan> погодит немного
<p1727> Unpack the fsam7440 code into a folder (usually you will do this into /usr/src/fsam7440-0.4)...
<[Raiden]> мой линк сохрани. Если ничего не поможет следуй ему.
<p1727> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic build-essential написал сие. что-то там жужжит. пойду попробую по этой инструкции что-либо сотоворить
<p1727> Райден, спасибо. пока по нему и начал следовать
<denis-xubuntu> парни, поставил gtk 2
<[Raiden]> да незачто.
<denis-xubuntu> компилирую
<denis-xubuntu> и пишет, что в gtk/gtk.h нет такой ерунды, как   gtkwidget
<ampiryan> p1727: так у меня с компилился
<ampiryan> p1727: заходи в папку с исходниками
<ampiryan> я в приват лутше
<[Raiden]> угу )
<[Raiden]> denis-xubuntu:  а ты чег особираешь?
<denis-xubuntu> http://www.crossplatform.ru/documentation/gtk2.0/c58.php
<denis-xubuntu> первый пример
<ampiryan> libgtk-dev поставь
<[Raiden]> libgtk2.0-dev в убунте
<denis-xubuntu> я собирал из исходников
<denis-xubuntu> стоит
<denis-xubuntu> почему не пашет?
<Encoder> denis-xubuntu: команду которой комплируешь напиши
<denis-xubuntu> я из codeblocks
<Encoder> опции линковщика прописал?
<denis-xubuntu> там проект выбрал gtk+
<denis-xubuntu> не
<denis-xubuntu> я думал, когда выбираешь gtk+ настроен link
<Encoder> Project -> Build Options -> Linker settings
<denis-xubuntu> так надо его настраивать
<Encoder> глянь что там
<denis-xubuntu> ничего
<denis-xubuntu> что прописать?
<Encoder> в other options `pkg-config gtk+-2.0 --libs`
<Encoder> скопируй с кавычками
<Encoder> глянь еще что в compiler settings
<denis-xubuntu> /home/denis/sources/Projecct/main.c||In function ‘main’:|
<denis-xubuntu> /home/denis/sources/Projecct/main.c|8|error: ‘gtkwidget’ undeclared (first use in this function)|
<denis-xubuntu> /home/denis/sources/Projecct/main.c|8|error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once|
<denis-xubuntu> /home/denis/sources/Projecct/main.c|8|error: for each function it appears in.)|
<denis-xubuntu> /home/denis/sources/Projecct/main.c|8|error: ‘window’ undeclared (first use in this function)|
<denis-xubuntu> /home/denis/sources/Projecct/main.c|9|error: ‘gtk_window_toplevel’ undeclared (first use in this function)|
<denis-xubuntu> ||=== Build finished: 5 errors, 0 warnings ===|
<Encoder> denis-xubuntu: pkg-сonfig установлен?
<ampiryan> там в pkg-config еще --cflags надо
<[Raiden]> перебирайтесь в приват или
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<Encoder> ampiryan: дак я его спросил он молчит
<denis-xubuntu> да
<Encoder> ampiryan: у меня прописаны в compiler settings `pkg-config gtk+-2.0 --cflags`, у товарища не знаю)
<ampiryan> denis-xubuntu: попробуй без этих кодэблоков из консоли набрать строку с gcc как в примере
<Encoder> denis-xubuntu:  gcc helloworld.c -o helloworld `pkg-config
<Encoder>     --cflags gtk+-2.0` `pkg-config --libs gtk+-2.0`, вот так, свое имя проги подставишь
<denis-xubuntu> кароче, в кодеблокс `pkg-config gtk+-2.0 --cflags`
<sov_> nickserv register 12345678 seljuk13@mail.ru
<Encoder> denis-xubuntu: все собирается?
<denis-xubuntu> нет
<ampiryan> а надо `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0`
<sov_> nickserv set hidemail on
<sov_> привет всем!
<antichet> привет!
<chelaxe> ку
<sov_> народ, подскажите можно ли удалять deb пакеты после их установки?
<[Raiden]> можно. Рекомендую доставить synaptic
<sov_> я имел ввиду исходники, скачанные вручную
<[Raiden]> njulf z yt gjybvf. djghjcf
<Encoder> denis-xubuntu: ну разобрался?
<[Raiden]> не понимаю вопроса, но удальять можно всё что угодно )
<denis-xubuntu> http://paste.org.ru/?fnbemy
<denis-xubuntu> не работает
<sov_> скачал архив с дровами, распаковал, установил, можно ли удалить папку в которую распаковывал?
<Encoder> denis-xubuntu:
<Encoder> http://itmages.ru/image/view/109731/3dd21056
<Encoder> http://itmages.ru/image/view/109732/b9d994cf
<Encoder> так у меня все работает
<[Raiden]> sov_: да
<[Raiden]> если страшна, переименй сначала
<[Raiden]> простите за опечатки )
<skai> ой страшные окоооошки
<denis-xubuntu> у меня не работает, почему-то пишет, что gtkwidget не описан в gtk.h
<sov_> Raiden: просто я думаю - при установке файлы копируются в систему или просто на них ссылки создаются?
<[Raiden]> копируются
<denis-xubuntu> все работает. Надо? GtkWidget
<[Raiden]> но ваще без папки с сорцами потом может быть проблематично удалять, то что ставилось не из пакета.
<ampiryan> denis-xubuntu: у тебя точно установлен -dev пакет gtk
<ampiryan> ?
<[Raiden]> или можно написать sudo make install >install.log , что бы помнить что куда сунулось.
<sov_> А как в aptitude отметить пакеты, чтобы они как сторонние к удалению не предлагались?
<denis-xubuntu> угу
<[Raiden]> конкретно в аптитуде не помню. Можно просто сделать этим пакетам инсталл
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install  все эти пакеты
<ampiryan> denis-xubuntu: ситуация однозначная либо не стоит -dev либо не правильная строка компиляции
<sov_> да всё так только потом пишет"сторонние" и предлагает удалить
<[Raiden]> или можно dpkg --get-selections >file , поменять всем этим пакетам флаг на install и потом sudo dpkg --set-selections <file
<[Raiden]> с аптитудой не знаком.
<Encoder> ampiryan: дак уже же разобрались, GtkWidget неправильно написал
<p1727> пойду разбираться с кодировкой в пиджине) а то аську можно только на транслите читать+)
<sov_> Raiden: спаибо!
<denis-xubuntu> нет, все равно не работает,
<denis-xubuntu> пример
<[Raiden]> в профиле есть поле для кодировки, впиши CP1251
<denis-xubuntu> уже нашолся GtkWidget
<Encoder> denis-xubuntu: выкладывай полностью пример на ресуосе каком-нибудь
<p1727> так если сп1251 - тогда ж ирка работать не будет
<p1727> ну как не будет. будет но тут вроде ж утф
<[Raiden]> для ирц там другой профиль , они раздельны
<denis-xubuntu> http://paste.org.ru/?w1mmsi
<[Raiden]> учетные записи т.е.
<p1727> точно-точно
<p1727> сейчас протестирую
<[Raiden]> а если вместо gtk/gtk.h , /usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtk.h ?
<ampiryan> denis-xubuntu: строка 5, 9
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> я правда не программер
<Encoder> denis-xubuntu: http://paste.org.ru/?2o5xor
<Encoder> denis-xubuntu:  а книгу которую советовал ampiryan скачай, это лучшее действительно что есть по гтк, английский правдо, но разобратся можно. А вообще английский полезно знать. Уж слишком много документации только на нем. Начиная от мануалов по программированию Ð
<p1727> как в pidgin'e убрать отображение групп?(
<Demontager> Почему после включения Compiz не работает ALT+F2 ? Там  где вводятся команды быстрого старта
<Demontager> если выключить Compiz,  опять работатет
<Anton2d> очевидно в компизе где то есть переназначение кнопки Ф2 ;)
<Anton2d> по дефолту нету такого
<sov_> подскажите ещё. Скачал пакет libgtkmm-2.4-doc Как можно прочитать документацию из него?
<Demontager> Anton2d: Да, а знаете где ? я не нашёл
<Anton2d> сбрось на дефол профиль компиза например для верности
<Anton2d> *дефолт
<Demontager> дело в том что, я ничего ему не назначал, значит там и так дефолт
<Anton2d> preferences - reset to default . ну для надёжности...
<Demontager> сбил, пропала декорация окон
<Demontager> Alt+F2 не работает по-прежнему
<Anton2d> вот блин нонсенс... тогды не знаю
<Demontager> Anton2d:  а вот в General-Settings есть Key Bindings, может там ?
<Demontager> Anton2d:  У вас в xorg.conf для компиза что-то активировано ??
<Anton2d> неа... и в кей биндингс - пусто
<Anton2d> зади в систем - преференцес - кейбоард шорткатс
<Anton2d> там должен быть прописан альт-ф2
<Anton2d> *зайди
<Demontager> зашёл
<Demontager> тут ALt+F2 нет
<Anton2d> есть у меня
<Demontager> как называется ?
<Anton2d> show the panel's "Run application"
<p1727> Парни, вопрос очередной: jboss+jbpm под 10.10 кто-нибудь ставил?
<Demontager> Anton2d: вот блин, у меня нет.
<Anton2d> да как же так...
<Anton2d> у меня 10.10 енг
<Anton2d> может как по другому называется
<Anton2d> закладка там - десктоп
<Demontager> у меня Gentoo, но не в этом суть, тот же gnome
<Anton2d> так может гномы разные
<Demontager> да, есть Desktop
<Demontager> не разные, gnome он и в Африке gnome
<Demontager> но тут можно самому назначить ещё - add
<Anton2d> да.. тока х.з что писать то
<Anton2d> какую команду я не знаю
<Anton2d> отредактировать же не даёт
<Anton2d> ищи в гугле что за приложение запускается по альт-ф2
<Demontager> а, ну да, логично
<Demontager> это окно запуска, тоже минипрограмка
<Demontager> Anton2d: Спасибо! буду искать с перламутровыми пуговицами
<fffars> привет всем
<fffars> подскажите как в ubuntu 10.10 написать обратные кавычки
<[Raiden]> ``
<[Raiden]> эти? )
<fffars> да
<[Raiden]> интересный вопрос
<[Raiden]> наверное так же как и везде, ткнув кнопку на клаве
<fffars> я не могу их найти
<[Raiden]> буква ё
<Demontager> Anton2d:  Нашёл!
<fffars> естьогооо
<fffars> спс
<fffars> ``````````
<Demontager> в настройках Compiz это включается
<[Raiden]> если ты для вызова команд, вместо `` можно $()
<Anton2d> Demontager, хде ?
<skai> мой провайдер не любит фильмы о бетмене
<Demontager> Anton2d: ставишь галку Gnome Compatability, а там Run Dialog и можешь любую клавишу назначитьт
<Anton2d> ааа... ууу вот закопали
<Demontager> Anton2d: всё так просто, а я мудохался
<Anton2d> вообще в этом компизе много нелогичностей
<Demontager> так не, сразу же, вверху оно. А у вас галка там стоит ?
<[Raiden]> гном компабилити не обязательно включать. там рядом ещё 2 модуля в цссм, в одном список команд, в другом хоткеи для них.
<[Raiden]> сами разберетесь
<Anton2d> стоит по дефоту
<Demontager> там нет Run comand
<Demontager> а, ну можно прописать своё, я понял, да, тогда можно
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0122/h_1295707501_148d859692.png
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> подскажите, а почему команда не работает... ?
<jlewka> ls -tr1 | tail -n 1 | sed 's/ /\\ /g' | xargs cd
<jlewka> вроде имя файла прально передается, но все равно пишит нет такого файла или каталога
<[Raiden]> лень думать , сделай так: cd $(ls -tr1 | tail -n 1 | sed 's/ /\\ /g')
<jlewka> asfas@asfas-desktop:~/anime$ cd $(ls -tr1 | tail -n 1 | sed 's/ /\\ /g')
<jlewka> bash: cd: IS\: Нет такого файла или каталога
<[Raiden]> папка с пробелом видать
<[Raiden]> седить тогда по другому надо
<[Raiden]> как-то посложней
<jlewka> почему по другому?
<jlewka> что еще экранировать?
<jlewka> точнее к какому ввиду приводить?
<jlewka> IS - Infinite Stratos , я привожу к  IS\ -\ Infinite\ Stratos
<jlewka> или двойное экранирование нужно?
<jlewka> asfas@asfas-desktop:~/anime$ ls -tr1 | tail -n 1 | sed 's/^/\"/g;s/$/\"/g' | xargs cd
<jlewka> xargs: cd: Нет такого файла или каталога
<jlewka> а почему на cd жалуется?
<[Raiden]> а тут вообще нужен sed?
<[Raiden]> cd "$(ls -tr1 | tail -n1)"
<jlewka> ну в моем способе нужен был)
<jlewka> надо бы про баш почитать)
<jlewka> спс, работает)
<[Raiden]> в теории можно было покопатся в опциях xags , что бы отдавал с кавычками.
<jlewka> ну так быстрее как бы для меня было)
<jlewka> но почему н работает все равно интересно
<[Raiden]> набери ls -tr1 | tail -n 1 | sed 's/^/\"/g;s/$/\"/g' |xargs echo , кавычки порезались
<[Raiden]> может поэтому
<jlewka> режит эх вроде уже echo
<[Raiden]> а ну тоже верно )
<jlewka> угу, не понятно)
<[Raiden]> а так не режутся ls -tr1 | tail -n 1 | sed 's/^/\"/g;s/$/\"/g' |xargs -0 echo
<[Raiden]> но с cd не пашет. :)
<jlewka> хм)
<jlewka> ну так, он их заэкранировал)
<jlewka> тогда так ls -tr1 | tail -n 1 | xargs -0 cd
<jlewka> работать должно
<jlewka> но у меня почему то на cd ругается
<[Raiden]> угу, надо ман шелла на cd читать, встроенная команда.
<[Raiden]> или не юзать такие конструкции )
<jlewka> или мучить тут вас)
<[Raiden]> сча на другой серв закину, пусть голову поломают
<jlewka> к кому?)
<[Raiden]> я ещё на irc.ircline.ru сижу. Сча правда там не очень, сеть когда-то развалилась на 2 части и в общем полуживая.
<Klio> Пипл хелло плиз хелп ми бт4 ставлю на усб но граб ставиться не хочет
<[Raiden]> бт4 это что?
<skai> @kick Klio каналом обшибся
<skai> [Raiden]: бак трак:)
<[Raiden]> )
<Anton2d> а что такое бак трак ?
<jlewka> Хацкер ОС )
<[Raiden]> дистр линукс в общем другой
<Anton2d> ясно ;)
<Klio> че это я ошибся бт основан на убунту
<skai> @kick Klio на генте он.
<[Raiden]> skai: по дистроватчу на убунте
<Klio> Товарищ знаток зайди на сайт бт и узнаешь что на убунту
<skai> [Raiden]: а трешка была на генте:)
<skai> !zver | Klio
<ubuntuhelp> Klio: По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы не отвечаем за них и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли. Пользуйтесь оригинальной Ubuntu и мы с радостью вам поможем.
<skai> @kick Klio каналом обшибся все равно
<[Raiden]> хихи
<skai> [Raiden]: он еще надеется меня переубедить:)
<Klio> Сдался ты мне переубеждать неадекватных невозможно
<skai> Klio: вот я тебя и не переубеждаю:)
<skai> @kban Klio 86400 а теперь иди читай правила канала:)
<AzurUb> ребята подскажите пожалуйста программу в которой можно сжимать место на хардах
<[Raiden]> jlewka: 1 умник говорит, связано с тем, что встроенная команда шелла + пайп создает сабшелл.
<skai> AzurUb: tar
<AzurUb> ок
<skai> а там уж xzip'ом докинешься и все сожмешь:)
<AzurUb> :-D
<[Raiden]> AzurUb: некоторые фс под линукс умеют сжатие.
<[Raiden]> reiser4 , возможно ещё какие-нить.
<AzurUb> ну серьезно мну надо сжать нтфс раздел и перикинуть его на линушный раздел а то память в минус ушла =)
<skai> [Raiden]: емуж не фс, а прогу:)
<[Raiden]> а..
<skai> AzurUb: ты стал должен пару гигов харду?
<AzurUb> =)
<AzurUb> я шучу же
<skai> это мой кабинет.и шучу здесь тоже я(С)
<Buben> Кто знает как на папку пароль поставить ?
<skai> Buben: архивируешь ее и ставиь пароль
<Buben> нет архив тормозит сильно
<skai> Buben: назови ее "алгебра 9 класс" и родители даже не подумают искать там прон:)
<AzurUb> блина
<Buben> ага по поиску то найдут:-S
<AzurUb> гугел не помогает!
<skai> Buben: ты и фаилы переименуй:)пособие по решению интегралов на немецком языке:)
<AzurUb> интеграл в позе 69
<skai> !q | AzurUb
<ubuntuhelp> AzurUb: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<AzurUb> я же говорю мне нужна программа которая может сжать место на жостком диске чтобы потом создать новый раздел
<[Raiden]> хехе
<Buben> ну че никто из знатаков убунту даже не знает как пароль на папку поставить :-(
<[Raiden]> gparted?
<himik> AzurUb: я всегда делал это с помощью gparted
<[Raiden]> Buben: никак
<skai> [Raiden]: сжать.и гадай - архивировать или уменьшить раздел:)
<[Raiden]> skai: угу )
<himik> ну да, учитывая, что можно и то и другое...
<[Raiden]> Buben: можно зашифровать под 1 аккаунтом, и другие если получат права на просмотр, без ключа, увидят белиберду.
<AzurUb> торможу! с кем небывает
<[Raiden]> AzurUb: paragon hard disk manager ещё последних версий вроде может с экст4 работать.
<AzurUb> а с нтфс они могут??
<[Raiden]> да
<jlewka> [Raiden], что такое сабшелл ?)
<[Raiden]> в лучае с gparted надо ещё ntfsprogs доставить. И в общем, будет медленно ресайзить.
<Lorgus> q
<[Raiden]> jlewka: ну с каждым пайпом вроде запускается ещё шелл.
<jlewka> м... не понимаю все равно, как то всегда пайпы стороной обходил)
<[Raiden]> короче фиг с ним.
<uburuntu> Народ, можно как-нибудь убрать верхнюю панель у Оперы? Та, на которой кнопочки "закрыть", "свернуть" ..
<[Raiden]> нет
<uburuntu> :(
<skai> uburuntu: опера не нужна
<[Raiden]> вообще можно, но таскать придется окно через альт+мыш и т.д.
<uburuntu> skai, мозила?)
<[Raiden]> в компизе можно сделать исключение для декоратора, что бы не рисовал оформление.
<skai> uburuntu: хромиум
<[Raiden]> на конкретном окне
<uburuntu> [Raiden], ок, ща полазию, если не понравится, все верну обратно
<[Raiden]> а хромиум имхо лажа. За счет того что нет заголовка, не работает част ьфункционала вм, типа свернут ьв заголовок или отресайзить только по вертикали.
<uburuntu> skai, еще один вопрос: чем хромиум от хрома отличается?
<skai> uburuntu: тем, что пользователи хромиума умеют лазить в википедию:)
<uburuntu> намек понял
<skai> [Raiden]: чем те хромиум не угодил?все работает
<[Raiden]> точнее был бы лажей, но всетаки заголовки там включит ьможно )
<[Raiden]> skai: у тебя какой вм?
<skai> цомпиз
<[Raiden]> skai: открой любое окно неотресайзенное и тыркни средней кнопкой мышки по кнопке ресайза
<[Raiden]> потом попробуй так же сделать в хроме с отключенным заголовком
<skai> эммм...а де кнопка ресайза?
<[Raiden]> Эм , между свернуть и закрыть?
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> [Raiden]: у мну нет там кнопок
<[Raiden]> хехе
<uburuntu> [Raiden], в хроме в настройках есть кнопка "Использовать системные рамки"
<skai> она у меня правее:)
<skai> [Raiden]: но вот что странно.ресайз только по вертикали все равно работает в хромиуме
<skai> и даже без системных рамок
<[Raiden]> Хм, починили чтоли
<[Raiden]> сча посмотрим
<[Raiden]> Хм, ещё вижу, повилось moonlight-plugin-chromium , раньше вроде небыло
<skai> [Raiden]: ты когда пробовал хромиум?в версии 4.0бета?
<[Raiden]> да уже не помню )
<[Raiden]> угу, работает ресайз, правда только в 1 сторону ), обратно нет
<[Raiden]> но уже хорошо
<Kinder-Pingvi> :)
<denis-xubuntu> приает, какой пакет поставить, чтобы поставить только gnome
<denis-xubuntu> ?
<[Raiden]> gnome-core возможно
<denis-xubuntu> Основные компоненты среды GNOME, интуитивно понятного и привлекательного
<denis-xubuntu> рабочего стола.
<denis-xubuntu> Это не то!
<[Raiden]> ну может поставить пакетом gnome , но уже будет с набором некоторого софта
<denis-xubuntu> После того, кода поставь libgtk интерфейс моего xfce поменялся
<denis-xubuntu> вот, лишний софт не надо
<[Raiden]> njulf nj
<[Raiden]> тогда то
<[Raiden]> только без тем он будет страшненький )
<denis-xubuntu> ага
<denis-xubuntu> а как применить рабочий стол
<[Raiden]> и кончится всё печально. Т.е. будешь наращивать и получится у тебя убунту десктоп.
<[Raiden]> )
<denis-xubuntu> т.е., чтобы загружался xfce
<denis-xubuntu> ой, чтобы не загружался xfce
<denis-xubuntu> а gnome
<[Raiden]> ну, если у тебя графический логин, то там выбор сессии есть
<[Raiden]> выбери гном
<denis-xubuntu> у меня автоматом заходит
<denis-xubuntu> т.е. пароль не ввожу
<[Raiden]> сделай логаут и выбери
<denis-xubuntu> не тру
<denis-xubuntu> как по настоящему сделать
<denis-xubuntu> где скрипт загрузки
<[Raiden]> denis-xubuntu: наверное так , по крайней мере в случае с гдм http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=384195
<[Raiden]> есть ещё 1 маленький косяк. кнопки управления в винде в хроме соотв теме. А в лине не так. Как ни крути без оформления вм криво :)
<bgeyts667> объясните нубу - если я скачиваю kde приложение на gnome, они не запустится вообще и по-любому?
<Aceler> Никогда. Не нужно качать приложения KDE для гном, их нужно из репозитария ставить.
<[Raiden]> запустится
<[Raiden]> я сча из квирка пишу, в гноме, и ещё окно смплейера рядом. Не вижу криминала.
<bgeyts667> Aceler приложение из репозитория
<bgeyts667> [Raiden] Спасибо за надежду, попробую :)
<Aceler> bgeyts667: тогда в чём проблема?
<numberto> как запустить .hta файлы в убунту 10.10
<bgeyts667> Aceler в описании сказано - KDE приложение. Вот я задумался
<Kinder-Pingvi> товарищи, банальнейший вопрос. Как с десктопа убунты убрать ярлыки монтируемых жестких дисков?)
<andreylosev> Kinder-Pingvi, ubuntu tweak
<Kinder-Pingvi> это пакет?)
<[Raiden]> gconftool-2 --set "/apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible" --type bool "false"
<victor0000> Kinder-Pingvi: /mnt, а не  /media
<numberto> Кто нибудь подскажет где про вим почитать
<skai> numberto: в ветхом завете
<numberto> А ток вроде погугил, куча слов про то какой он кротой, а меня не затенуло
<skai> @voice numberto
<denis-xubuntu> поставил gnome, не могу понять, почему не работает nautilus
<denis-xubuntu> просто не запускается
<Recoba> в livecd нада отмонтировать корневую файловую систему чтобы проверить ее с помощью fsck?
<XuMuK>  да
<Recoba> спасибо
<victor0000> denis-xubuntu: обновить ищо не хватает библиотека
<denis-xubuntu> так под xfce работает
<Kinder-Pingvi> andreylosev, что-то ничего в этом твикере не нашел на счет убрать ярлыки с рабочего стола жесктих дисков..
<andreylosev> не знаю, поищи получше
<Kinder-Pingvi> аа епт, сори.. в натуре затупил) тачпад скользнул)
<SoaD> go
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice Kinder-Pingvi
<p1727> И снова здравствуйте!
<skai> p1727: что сломал?
<p1727> Вопрос - как понять ...мм...почему в 10.10 всё какое-то...не быстрое)
<skai> p1727: потому, что ты поменял свои обычные вещества на чтото более слабое?
<skai> !q | p1727
<ubuntuhelp> p1727: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<p1727> ок. сейчас. исправлюсь.
<andreylosev> 4n';p9i0-
<skai> @voice andreylosev
<andreylosev> это была моя сестра
<skai> скажи ей спасибо
<Buben> Кто подключался к серверу jabber через empathy?
<p1727> Здравствуйте, у меня установленна Ubuntu 10.10 . Я пытаюсь получить непрерывистое прослушивание mp3 файлов расположенных на жётском диске , а также возможность того чтобы печатуемые символы в запущенном pidgin отображались практически сразу, а не пулом набранных
<chelaxe> извините забыл как называется прока подобная фотожобу в убунте
<p1727> сейчас имею в наличии - задержки при печатании текста, дёргающийся курсор, зависающую музыку.
<andreylosev> chelaxe: обычно пользуют gimp
<chelaxe> да он спасибо
<andreylosev> p1727, комп быстрый?
<p1727> центрино 1,6ггц. 512мб. 60гб жётский
<inkvizitor68sl> трололо
<p1727> ололо
<inkvizitor68sl> p1727, потребление оперативки меньше 100% устрой.
<inkvizitor68sl> и IDE диск выкинь
<andreylosev> УМВР
<andreylosev> оперативки маловато
<andreylosev> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<p1727> пфф.. чо серьёзно?(
<andreylosev> попробуй использовать lxde с openbox
<p1727> глупо, наверное, на канале убунты спрашивать про другие дистры, но что кроме убунты посоветуете? редхат?
<StealthVipera> ничего се требование не знал, но пункт с "Graphics card and monitor capable of 1024 by 768" у мну 1024х600 и норм работает)
<chelaxe> кранч?
<p1727> andrey, что такое lxde c openbox?
<andreylosev> p1727: хочешь быструю, ставь lubuntu или mint lxde
<inkvizitor68sl> StealthVipera, нифига
<andreylosev> хочешь очень быструю, ставь arch или gentoo
<inkvizitor68sl> попробуй мышкой прокрутить меню "Администрирование"
<andreylosev> правда последние два для меня терра инкогнита
<inkvizitor68sl> или параметры
<StealthVipera>  inkvizitor68sl: норм вс6
<inkvizitor68sl> только не из дефолтного апплета, а кнопочки такой
<inkvizitor68sl> короче при х600 это меню мышкой не скроллится )
<inkvizitor68sl> потому такое требование хД
<inkvizitor68sl> а в 10.04 это меню изначально длинеее х600 экрана
<StealthVipera> у меня прокрутка пашет
<p1727> Ubuntu Netbook Edition что скажите  на счёт неё?
<inkvizitor68sl> StealthVipera, у тебя она пашет из апплета с 3мя меню?
<inkvizitor68sl> или именно из кнопки?
<StealthVipera> из кнопки а как, так попобовать
<inkvizitor68sl> StealthVipera, пкм на панели - добавить апплет - кнопка меню
<StealthVipera> inkvizitor68sl:  ага)) не крутит
<Kinder-Pingvi> здрасте, товариСЧи :)
<StealthVipera> привет
<inkvizitor68sl> StealthVipera, ну вот. теперь ты знаешь, почему именно 102х768 хД
<StealthVipera> inkvizitor68sl:)
<StealthVipera>  inkvizitor68sl: могли исправить както...
<inkvizitor68sl> да я багрепорт им год назад написал)
<StealthVipera> они до сих пор головы ломают
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<Kinder-Pingvi> товариСЧи, как настроить "Двух-пальцевый скролинг"?
<Kinder-Pingvi> в настройках мыши он неактивен.. может какого-то пакета не хватает7 У меня Samsung r518
<Kinder-Pingvi> ноутбук)
<skai> Kinder-Pingvi: g-pointing-device пакет или как то так
<Kinder-Pingvi> skai, сча попробую, спасибо)
<skai> в синаптике ищется по запросу gsynaptic но gsynaptic ставить не надо - это старая версия.а вот второй - надо
<andreylosev> Kinder-Pingvi, пастебинай вывод из synclient -l
<skai> Kinder-Pingvi: кстати для гнусмаса есть гнусмас тулз
<Kinder-Pingvi> да вот пытаюсь что-то гуглить..
<skai> Kinder-Pingvi: форумли лучше
<chelaxe> скай а для асуса ежа тоже его ставить?
<skai> если тачпад синаптиковский.вродеможешь попробовать
<chelaxe> а его откуда брать в репах нет у меня
<skai> в репах есть
<Kinder-Pingvi> http://leolik.blogspot.com/2010/04/samsung-r528.html пробовал метод, описанный здесь.. не конает(ъ
<chelaxe> gsynaptics есть ставить его
<skai> нет
<skai> chelaxe: я ж казал
<skai> его не ставить
<skai> у него в описании написано каким пакетом его заменили
<chelaxe> все понял
<Kinder-Pingvi> так а что ставить то?)
<Kinder-Pingvi> я хочу мультитач)
<skai> chelaxe: скажи ему
<chelaxe> угу ща я все про гуглить не успеваю))
<chelaxe> Package to ease upgrading from gsynaptics to gpointing-device-settings. Reason for this is that gsynaptics is not compatible with recent Xservers and upstream now develops gpointing-device-settings instead.
<chelaxe> я так понял gpointing-device-settings
<skai> да
<skai> вот его
<chelaxe> мне медальку)))
<skai> потом запустить и настраивать
<chelaxe> угу
<bggooo> Братцы подскажите чем принципиально отличается PlayOnLinux от Wine?
<skai> вертикальный,горизонтальный двухпальцевый.круговой скролинг.тепинг и прочие плюшки
<skai> чувствительность.скорость перемещения и прочее
<skai> плюс настраивает не тока тачпады но и мыши
<skai> например эмуляция кнопок мыши недостающих.или колесика
<andreylosev> bggooo, ничем. playonlinux просто оболочка для вайна
<bggooo> andreylosev, ну вроде как заточена больше на игры, да?
<andreylosev> ну да
<andreylosev> вроде бы она облегчает установку, но у меня все без нее работало
<bggooo> а wine 1.2 от 1
<andreylosev> то есть?
<bggooo> принципиально отличается?
<andreylosev> нет, просто менее глюкованный
<andreylosev> ставь 1.2
<andreylosev> а лучше 1.3
<bggooo> ну ясно) а если я захочу в Warcraft пошплилить лучше вайн или playonlinux?
<andreylosev> как попробуй с pol
<skai> andreylosev: отличаются.ввиду закрытости и глючности самой реализации апи в винде(ибо ради совместимости определенные глюки гуляют неисправляясь,потмоу как хомячки будут бунтовать, если любимые симы не запустятся) - некоторые
<skai> игры стали зависеть от этих глюков.исправив чтото в реализации винапи в вайне - нет гарантий,что другая прога не сломается,бо зависит от глюка
<skai> поэтому в винце единственной проге после релиза спрашивают не "что исправили" а "что сломали"
<skai> искренне ваш К.О.
<andreylosev> понятно, спасибо
<andreylosev> кэп
<andreylosev> у меня старкрафт с 1.2 не хотел, а с 1.3 заработал
<bggooo> в ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa 1,3 вроде нет да?
<skai> для этого на аппдб указывают версию вайна рядом со статусом.в разных версиях - разный.я встречал те, которые были золотые в старых версиях, но стали мусором в новых
<bggooo> andreylosev, каюсь) есть там и 1,3 :)
<Kinder-Pingvi> хм.. на офф сайте вайна уже заапдейтили до 1.2.2 версии
<Kinder-Pingvi> у меня еще 1.2.1 стоит.. как мне апдейтнуть свою вайН?
<Kinder-Pingvi> я писал apt-get upgrade, но обновлений не было.. или просто еще на репозиторий убунтовский не залили?)
<[Raiden]> используй репозиторий с их сайта
<[Raiden]> и лучше наверное 1.3
<bggooo> Kinder-Pingvi, http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<Kinder-Pingvi> да я уже добавил)
<Kinder-Pingvi> [Raiden], а хз... надо будет полистать хоть в чем отличия между ними))
<bybyby> andreylosev: starcraft можно запустить без вайна
<skai> bybyby: в венде?
<bybyby> нет на линухе
<skai> поставив винду в вбокс?
<bybyby> старкрафт на джауе написан
<skai> bybyby: лолшто?
<[Raiden]> гг
<bggooo> мде)
<skai> bybyby: запусти мне старкрафт на лине без винца и сними видео.потом мдекай
<bybyby> сори опечатка
<bybyby> ОК
<bggooo> skai, http://www.loadding.ru/java-games/1141-star-craft-mobile-v1.5.0.html  тролол
<[Raiden]> бгг
<bybyby> опс.
<bybyby> я читал майнкрафт
<bybyby> лоля
<skai> и че?ты запусти старкрафт на лине и сними видео.а не мобильные игры давай:)
<StealthVipera> в этой комнате ток вопросы по убунте обсуждают или есть и анигдоти иногда?
<skai> ы.твой сайт захотел чето явовское запустить у меня:)
<skai> StealthVipera: ну шуткуй:)если понравится - ничего не будет.а коль не понравится - не серчай.мой меч - твоя голова с плеч:)
<chelaxe> ))
<StealthVipera> )
<skai> StealthVipera: одна скобка?это весь твой анекдот?
<StealthVipera> не), я думал мб а кого то слышу что смешное для поднятие настроение.
<Vasilichyurec> привет всем, народ флеш в браузере у всех ужасно тормозит?
<[Raiden]> ды вроде нет
<StealthVipera> мб бравзер?
<skai> Vasilichyurec: только у тебя
<Lorgus> всегда говорил что на русси левши не перевелись
<skai> Vasilichyurec: http://sharikoff.me/archives/120
<Lorgus> щас у соседа был... какую то хрень придумал.... вода до минус 20 не замерзает... правда пить не рискнул
<inkvizitor68sl> !gtalk-web
<ubuntuhelp> Меганяшная вебморда для gtalk - http://talkgadget.google.com/talkgadget/popout
<sharikoff> wget -O - -q http://www.gismeteo.ru/city/daily/4787/|grep '<div class="temp">'| sed -r 's/<div class="temp">(.[0-9]+).*/\1/g' | awk '{print $1}'|sed -ne '1 p'
<sharikoff> погода в иркутске
<sharikoff> =))
<Xload1> Скажите а в амплет сводка погоды можн добавить из гисметео например сой город?
<skai> и вот нафига?
<[Raiden]> а есть ещё 1 способ срезать теги. lynx -dump
<sharikoff> skai: делать нефиг совершенно =)
<sid_old> Xload1: да
<skai> wget -O - -q http://www.gismeteo.ru/city/daily/4721/|grep '<div class="temp">'| sed -r 's/<div class="temp">(.[0-9]+).*/\1/g' |awk '{print $1}'|sed -ne '1 p'
<skai> вот такая лучше:)
<Xload1> sid_old: а как7
<sharikoff> если последний сед убрать то выводит текущую и на 3 дня вперед
<sid_old> просто
<Xload1> sid_old: ну обьясни поподробней плиз)))
<skai> sharikoff: тебе точно нечего делать:)
<sid_old> Xload1: в убунту?
<skai> sharikoff: хошь найду занятие?:)
<Xload1>  sid_old: да в 10.10
<sharikoff> не
<[Raiden]> фиг знает, лень смотреть откуда берет апплет и как вбить с гисметео. посмотри на конки
<skai> sharikoff: чорд:)
<sharikoff> skai: мине еще и лень
<skai> ну это многое меняет:)
<sid_old> Xload1: в conky  просто
<Xload1> sid_old:  лан ясно)
<Xload1> sid_old: ответ никак
<skai> sharikoff: пообщайся с даниэлем робинсом:)
<sharikoff> skai: нихачу
<sharikoff> Lorgus: q
<sid_old> Xload1: да можно, только у меня openbox и не убунту..
<skai> sharikoff: ни-че-го-я-не-хо-чу:)
<sharikoff> Lorgus: ты построил губозакаточную машинку Тесла?
<Lorgus> sharikoff, !
<skai> sharikoff: такое-сякое сбежало из ларца:)такое-сякое терроризирует нас ца-ца:)
<sid_old> Xload1: >
<Lorgus> sharikoff, не... провода не нашел... куда то засунул... =0/
<sharikoff> skai: =)
<sharikoff> skai: http://gskinner.com/RegExr/
<Lorgus> sharikoff, а теперь и делать не надо.. катушка теслы у соседа есть
<sharikoff> Lorgus: ты еще и соседа напряг?
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> терь вместе самогонку гоните катушками теслы?
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  ну так.... а то жить не интересно
<Lorgus> sharikoff, самого тока на НГ гнал... больше не делал
<skai> sharikoff: ты седня просто кладезь интересных ссылок:)решил навести уборку в закладках?
<sharikoff> skai: =) угу
<skai> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы установить Flash-плеер, подключите репозиторий !medibuntu а затем, выполните команду sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  а то  приезжай.... поставлю к твоему приезду
<sharikoff> Lorgus: надеюсь скоро..
<[Raiden]> старая заметка. медибунта для этого не нужна...
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  за месяц предупреди... брагу поставить нада
<sharikoff> ок
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  нам с тобой на двоих 10 литров самогонки хватит ????
<skai> !no flash is <reply> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/ryxky
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<skai> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/ryxky
<skai> все запомнили?:)
<skai> !no flash is <reply> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - goo.gl/mtnmP
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<skai> !no flash is <reply> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<skai> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<skai> вот теперь годно:)
<skai> кстати только за вчерашний день правила канала прочли аж 8 человек:)
<skai> sharikoff: и один из них с quassel Safari
<skai> sharikoff: ты перечитывал?:)
<chelaxe> мне про пьяных понравилось
<sharikoff> не
<skai> sharikoff: ну тады у нас на канале уже второй маковод появился:)
<skai> о.кажись артус скоро появится
<Xload1>  skai а как установить этот не глючный флэшплеер?
<skai> Xload1: для 64бит?добавил ппа и установил flashplugin64-nonfree
<Xload1> skai: да 64 бит не пойму как скачать
<skrishi> ping
<ubuntuhelp> skrishi, Понг понг понг...
<skrishi> ура )
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> skai, а ты как узналь? ))
<skai> artus: а ты сначала в жабру вышел:)
<skai> Xload1: добавь ппа.там интрукция есть
<skai> !ppa
<ubuntuhelp> PPA (Personal Package Archives) позволяет Вам собирать и публиковать бинарные пакеты Ubuntu для разных процессорных архитектур, просто загрузив пакет с исходным кодом на Launchpad. См. https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<artus> skai, ))
<skai> !no ppa is <reply> PPA (Personal Package Archives) позволяет Вам собирать, публиковать и устанавливать бинарные пакеты Ubuntu. См. https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA и https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<skai> !ppa
<ubuntuhelp> PPA (Personal Package Archives) позволяет Вам собирать, публиковать и устанавливать бинарные пакеты Ubuntu. См. https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA и https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<skai> artus: ну как все игры синканул?
<sharikoff> https://gist.github.com/a919f5c0de263dab04d5
<artus> неа, я и журналов то смог стянуть всего пол гига, лана, потом вытяну
<sharikoff> окончательный вариант
<gerard1> Здрасте вам! :)
<jlewka> народ...
<gerard1> jlewka слухаю!
<sharikoff> skai: одной строкой  a=`wget -O - -q http://www.gismeteo.ru/city/daily/4787/|grep '<div class="temp">'| sed -r 's/<div class="temp">(.[0-9]+).*/\1/g' | awk '{print $1}'|sed -ne '1 p'`; echo "Погода в Иркутске $a C"
<jlewka> такой вопрос, а мождно, разделы немного передвинуть в лине?)
<sharikoff> чревато это
<skai> sharikoff: не.ты сделай так, чтобы введя название города (просто или задав переменной) - скрипт сам искал его и уже после этого выводил погоду в <%sityname>
<jlewka> тоесть свободное место было в начале а не в конце?)
<StealthVipera> jlewka: незя
<skai> jlewka: можно
<skai> если свободное место - это неразмеченное место на харде
<jlewka> хм...)
<skai> http://prostopleer.com/#/search?q=artist%3AFree+track%3AAll+Right+Now
<jlewka> skai, копать в fdisk ?
<Tenshigo_> jlewka лучше забей на эту идею. двругой рпз просто разметь как нужно.
<skai> jlewka: можешь конечно, если ты совсем извращенец
<[Raiden]> wget -O - -q http://www.gismeteo.ru/city/daily/4787/|grep '<div class="temp">'| sed -r 's/<div class="temp">(.[0-9]+).*/\1/g' | awk '{print $1"C"}'|sed -ne '1 p'
<sharikoff> skai: о! я ща в крон поставлю и на gsm шлюз
<skai> jlewka: проще в жпартед.но будь гтов к тому, что процесс оч долгий
<sharikoff> будет смсить мине
<skai> [Raiden]: консоль в другом окне
<skai> sharikoff: о как:)а не будет по ночам пугать погодой?:)
<[Raiden]> я поправил ) То что выше без переменной и эхо
<sharikoff> skai: ну надо с утреца
<sharikoff> или по команде
<sharikoff> во!
<sharikoff> точно
<skai> sharikoff: посылать смс и получать ответ?:)
<sharikoff> смс дорого
<sharikoff> как то надо придумать
<sharikoff> коннектиться на порт
<sharikoff> можеь быть...
<artus> sharikoff, монсиньер, а имели ли вы счастье щупать билинг имя которому abills ?
<sharikoff> или на порты в определенном порядке
<SergeyIT> привет
<sharikoff> artus: пров тот что кинул меня с бабками работает на нем.. я ставил
<StealthVipera> SergeyIT: привет!
<artus> sharikoff, хм, и как он тебе ?
<sharikoff> artus: ну .. зачетный
<sharikoff> artus: народу много будет?
<artus> sharikoff, воот, а ты его с ваятой не скрещивал?
<sharikoff> artus: не а
<artus> sharikoff, да я для себя сначала, понять что за зверь
<sharikoff> я стараюсь отходить от этого
<artus> sharikoff, а оно умеет
<artus> ))
<skai> http://prostopleer.com/#/search?q=Lynyrd+Skynyrd+-+Sweet+Home+Alabama
<sharikoff> да вроде бы
<sharikoff> я это..
<sharikoff> хочу к магистральщикам куда нть
<sharikoff> чтоб железки снимали
<sharikoff> стату
<sharikoff> artus: и тебе советую
<sharikoff> покупаешь свич дорогой один
<artus> sharikoff, да я ж дуб-дерово) ниче не знаю)
<sharikoff> на нем ip unnumbered
<sharikoff> и кадому клиенту по влану
<sharikoff> свич экспортит на коллектор
<sharikoff> коллектор показывает стату
<sharikoff> все рады
<sharikoff> все работает
<sharikoff> =)
<copyerfiled> Здравствуйте товарищи
<StealthVipera> copyerfiled: привет
<sharikoff> artus: можжно кстати такую технологию на линухе мутануть
<sharikoff> я читал де то
<sharikoff> влан на клиента
<sharikoff> это щас модно и правильно
<artus> хм
<skai> свииит хом аалабама
<SergeyIT> !enter | sharikoff
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<sharikoff> SergeyIT: ок
<copyerfiled> Товарищи а кто тут бан снять может?
<sharikoff> copyerfiled: никто
<StealthVipera> так строго тут?
<sharikoff> и стакими вопросами в приват тому кто этот бан поставил
<copyerfiled> :(
<SergeyIT> "товарищи" банов не снимают - сразу к стенке )
<Lorgus> +1
<artus> copyerfiled, баны сами снимаютцо, если бан не снимаетцо значит фсе )
<copyerfiled> Так а я непомню кто либо artus либо skai
<StealthVipera> )
<gotohell> наивный...
<skai> copyerfiled: вспоминай.мы тем более не помним, как тебя банили.тем более, что ты тут
<artus> copyerfiled, а бан кому?
<skai> artus: мой скрин уже набрал 100 коментов:)
<skai> из них только штук 5 отрицательных отзывов:)
<copyerfiled> Мне по ип 93.100.174.198
<skai> copyerfiled: и че ты думаешь что по ипу легко понять?думаешь его ктото запоминает?
<artus> copyerfiled, могу щас тебя по имени забанить) за обход ) хочеш? )
<sharikoff> опа
<gotohell> copyerfiled так вот что оличетворяет твой нынешний ник.
<sharikoff> у меня дропбокс клиент обновился
<skai> copyerfiled: врешь собака.я тя не банил:)
<skai> sharikoff: магия?
<gotohell> artus а смысл? прокси, новый ник, временное мыло.
<gotohell> кстати тоже в моду взять с проксей ходить... не плохая идея.
<copyerfiled> Хм, дак бан давненько был, да и подругому как анбан просить
<skai> gotohell:  у тя проксей менять надоест быстрее.тебе их искать.мыло добывать.а нам ввести несколько символов и ты снова начинаешь все сначала
<artus> copyerfiled, ну он сам проходит)
<skai> artus: а все таки мне интересно:)погрепай за что ты его:)
<artus> за "HA Pa6oTE xoTEJIocb 3arpy3uTb JIIO6uMyIO y6yHTy" ))
<gotohell> skai только дурак спалится дважды. немного про другое имел ввиду.
<copyerfiled> Я не с прокси, я с работы с телефона неудобно
<SergeyIT> copyerfiled, щас тебе еще лет 5 добавят, как за побег )
<artus> хм, но вобщет я бан с него снял )
<skai> gotohell: ну если исправится - пофиг:)это как с пунктом 16.пока не поймали - все нормально
<artus> больше не трогал)
<skai> artus: а за что ты его?:)
<gotohell> -_-
<copyerfiled> Да да мое сори
<artus> copyerfiled, ип какой был?
<gotohell> с другой стороны... банят ведь не просто так.
<copyerfiled> 93.100.174.198
<gotohell> значит человечек немного того.
<artus> copyerfiled, ну вобщеть ты разбанен, а тя не с пиджина случайно?
<skai> copyerfiled: кстати.как бы не решилось беседа - ты все равно получишь сутки бана за нарушение пункта 5 :)
<skai> copyerfiled: можешь получить всего 8 часов, если скажешь сколько это в секундах:)
<skai> обманешь - десять дней:)
<gotohell> перманент! -_-
<SergeyIT> copyerfiled, быстро умножай 3600 * 8 )))
<skai> итак.три
<skai> два
<skai> один
<skai> copyerfiled: ваш ответ?8 часов или сутки?
<copyerfiled> хорошо тоесть нехорошо пойду искать правила
<skai> ну ладно:)за это - всего лишь 8 часов:)вдругорядь не нарушай.а правила записаны в топике
<skai> @kban --user copyerfiled 28400 за нарушение пункта 5. 8 часов сна
<gotohell> skai вот чего от тебя не ожидал, так это доброты.
<SergeyIT> copyerfiled, они же добрые - я бы в пикосекндах спросил ...
<skai> artus: ааа.я понял.его старый юзернейм был побанен:)артусом наверное.раз мои логи чистые
<skai> ну он сам виноват:0
<skai> artus: так за что ты его?
<gotohell> SergeyIT репутация сурового опа skai подмочена. не такой он и суровый :)
<skai> gotohell: мне рассмотреть это как п.5?:)
<gotohell> ненене -_-
<artus> @mode -b *!*copyerfil@*
<artus> skai, я ж говорю, за "B4epa cug9I HA Pa6oTE xoTEJIocb 3arpy3uTb JIIO6uMyIO y6yHTy, A HOyT6yku 3anpew,eHbI"
<fffars> привет. как отправить сообщение пользователю? только не write
<skai> artus: ааа.а зачем помиловал?за такое насмерть закармливают капслоками
<artus> skai, да я сгоряча 99999999999 выписал )
<gotohell> fffars че?
<sharikoff> fffars: echo?
<sharikoff> =)
<fffars> gotohell: ну надо отправтиь допустим юзеру сообщение
<fffars> другому. не мне
<fffars> залогиненному в системе
<fffars> вот write user_name это включает режим отправки
<fffars> а надо одно сообщение отправить
<sharikoff> fffars: talk
<sharikoff> или echo"мессага">/dev/ttyN
<skai> artus: echo "alias chatlog='cat ~/.weechat/logs/irc.freenode.#ubuntu-ru.weechatlog | grep'" >> ~/.bashrc
<SergeyIT> skai, я помню про тот бан - я пожаловался - читать невозможно,  глаза жалко... (
<artus> skai, ога, спс
<skai> artus: грепать то убобней стало.теперь chatlog username и все
<fffars> sharikoff: а если по имени пользователя с >
<sharikoff> fffars: сначала глянь на какой он консоли
<sharikoff> типа w
<fffars> у меня информация users
<sharikoff>  чо?
<fffars> тоесть залогиненных юзеров
<fffars> ну команда users
<sharikoff> w
<skai> artus: робит?а то я не знаю башрц понимает ~/ путь или ему надо явно указать
<sharikoff> у тя чо за ось?
<fffars> sharikoff: ubuntu 1010
<fffars> sharikoff: мне нужно это в скрипте сделать. w не вариант
<skai> !q | fffars
<ubuntuhelp> fffars: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<skai> sharikoff: не забывай об основах:)
<skai> sharikoff: ты че анимешку школьные войны не смотрел?
<sharikoff> fffars: ты хочешь скриптом мессаги отправлять?
<skai> sharikoff: основы основы и еще раз основы:)
<sharikoff> skai: я аниме не люблю
<fffars> sharikoff: да
<artus> skai, фсе гуд
<gotohell> skai как ты это смотрел... безвкусная анимешка :)
<skai> gotohell: я ждал, что в конце все таки появится дракон и всех побъет:)
<gotohell> skai не того ты ждал... -_-
<skai> gotohell: ну не ждать же, что появится большой человекоподобный робот:)а ты чего ждал?
<SergeyIT> чего-то народу прибавилось - видать сессия кончилась
<skai> SergeyIT: ха
<gotohell> skai до конца все же досмотрел, но после решил что будут смотреть только отбороне аниме. мусором голову забивать не стоит, затупляет чувство ценителя что ли...
<fffars> у меня последний экз. по линуксу
<skai> SergeyIT: у мя еще 25 экзамен
<fffars> и у меня
<skai> gotohell: тригана посмотри:)
<SergeyIT> и чего вы тут сидите?
 * skai вспоминает времена, когда тут возникали крики ОНИМУ ТАЙМ и все обсуждали аниме, пока грин не начинал размахивать банхаммером.ала а4тек
<skai> artus: ты помнишь эти времена?
<gotohell> -_-
<artus> хех
<gotohell> уже столько пересмотрел что смотреть уже нечего. все топы точно смотрел.
<skai> gotohell: посмотри наруто и блич
<gotohell> видел.
<skai> это займет тебя на некоторео время и даст нам спокойно пообсуждать линукс
<skai> gotohell: посмотри триплексоголика.это уничтожит твой мозг.
<SergeyIT> gotohell, не забивай голову мусором
<skai> artus: кто нас тогда ругал за аниме?
<artus> все_
<skai> artus: а4 или грин строже были?
<SergeyIT> и правильно!
<gotohell> мне врядли уже что сможет навредить :)
<skai> gotohell: зря ты так думаешь:)
<SergeyIT> gotohell, что, всё уже так плохо? И сколько осталось? (
<skai> @kick gotohell аниму тайм закончился.именем грина и а4 заклемляю тебя, онимешник
<skai> надож уважать традиции канала:)
<skai> @kick skai надож уважать традиции канала^_^
<skai> вот теперь дзен^_^
<skai> gotohell: о.а ты раньше с другим ником на канале сидел
<gotohell> skai давно это было. уже и ника не помню. а вообще я люблю валекном прикидыватся.
<skai> gotohell (~Tenshigo@81.18.115.153)
<skai> тут как бе намекае твой старый ник:)
<gotohell> тьфу ты... это как раз новый.
<gotohell> был лет 5 назад еще 1
<skai> у мя пять лет назад инета не было:)и я сидел на генте а не на убунте:)
<gotohell> ого. я еще и старожил :)
<skai> ага.пять лет назад канала еще не было
<skai> ему всего 4 года и два месяца
<gotohell> ну может 4. но грин точно тогда был.
<gotohell> это ник я врядли забуду.
<gotohell> суровый мужик.
<skai> грин всего менее 2х лет оп.
<[Green]> верно
<artus> грин дарова
<[Green]> artus: привет
<gotohell> О_О. ну значит к меня болезнь, хроночтототам.
<gotohell> сколько я в иркутсе, столько и тут был.
<StealthVipera1> у мну огромная проблема.... на ноуте акумулятор 97% заряжен витаскиваю шнур пишет осталось 2 мин и в сон идет, когда вкл то пишет 1:50(час)
<skai> грин стал опом 1 год, 47 недель, 6 дней, 02:34 назад
<gotohell> а а4тех?
<skai> StealthVipera1: форум там -->forum.ubuntu.ru
<skai> StealthVipera1: все это тыщу раз обсуждалось
<StealthVipera1> skai: спс
<Lorgus> Женщины умирают позже мужчин, потому что вечно опаздывают. (с)
<jlewka> skai, http://itpaste.ru/596567 если еще нужен скриптик, который погоду цепляет)
<jlewka> ток смотри что бы город совподал
<jlewka> регистр всмысле
<skai> jlewka: ты сам то пробовал?не работает
<skai> на грепе стопорится
<jlewka> у меня работает
<jlewka> asfas@asfas-desktop:~/site/gismeteo$ ./sc Москва
<jlewka> Москва
<jlewka> -8C
<skai> о.сорри.про город забыл:)
<jlewka> )))
<skai> регистрозависимо
<jlewka> угу, и еще проверка на город нужно доабвить)
<jlewka> проверку*
<skai> jlewka: а слабо чтобы по данным геоайпи или с 2ip.ru он сам город узнавал?
<jlewka> не... тут программить уже надо уметь)
<jlewka> а хотя...
<jlewka> не слоэно в принципе)
<jlewka> сек)
<skai> надо тока айписервер найти такой, чтобы удобно грепать было город.отдельно от страны
<jlewka> ну, там тоже можно
<skai> http://www.testip.ru/ тут вроде
<jlewka> не... у них жесть в коде)
<skai> ну.лукай сам.потом напиши как заметку на http://thelinux.ru/doku.php/wiki
<jlewka> skai, http://itpaste.ru/596721
<jlewka> проверь, мой город он подхватил)
<jlewka> не... мне стыдно будет этот код постить))
<skai> мой тоже:)
<skai> jlewka: сделай вывод еще названия города.
<jlewka> http://itpaste.ru/596741
<jlewka> работает у тебя?)
<jlewka> правда если в имени будет пробел, то не сработает уже)
<skai> во:)теперь можно пихать в коньки
<skai> а обработку пробела добавить низя?переменную ip загнать в кавычки?
<jlewka> не...
<jlewka> там надо регулярку полностью переписать будет)
<jlewka> awk 9 заменить надо
<jlewka> у меня прост, ленивый поиск, не заробил=\
<skai> лан. спать
<tlife> hi
<sel> 123
<Lorgus> 321
<sharikoff> artus: тут?
<artus> угу
<sharikoff> artus: у тя  сотик есть?
<artus> в смысле?
<sharikoff> ну телефон
<sharikoff> который вап понимает
<artus> дет валяетцо, ток на нем ниче нима из денег
<sharikoff> ппц
<artus> ие протестить страничку?
<sharikoff> угу
<artus> ?т
<sharikoff> home.sharikoff.me
<artus> дык того, опера-мобайл
<sel> а почему именно вап?
<sharikoff> дый айфон
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> *дык
<sharikoff> sel: а что?
<sharikoff> xhtml?
<sel> просто интересно
<sel> я вообще не в теме
<artus> вернее опера мини
<sel> у меня мобила с окнами
<artus> sharikoff, у ят ж виртуалка с офтопиком есть? если есть то стяни оперумини под офтоп, и затести
<sharikoff> да ниахота запускать..
<sharikoff> ладно.. буим щитать что работает
<artus> ))
<sharikoff> ну зайдите кто нть
<sharikoff> емае
<sharikoff> гляньте косяков нет?
<sel> К сожалению, Google Chrome не может найти страницу home.sharikoff.me.
<sel> ы
<sel> точка
<sharikoff> такс..
<sel> не, всё четка
<sel> такой нету
<sharikoff> sel: а shar.dyndns.info?
<artus> sharikoff, слушай, а как в сквиде отключить кеширование конкретной странички?
<sel> файл какой то начинает качать
<sharikoff> artus: а фик ее знает..
<sharikoff> sel: так там емае для телефона
<sel> :D
<sel> ну первая если с компа не открылась то с мобилы тоже врятли
<sel> ибо не видит её
<sharikoff> да это одно и тожн
<sel> в опере мини открылась
<sel> у вас сейчас минус 33
<sel>  О______о
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> а можешь сфотать или как нть..
<sel> у нас хорошо, -8
<sel> сфоткать никак, нет цифровика
<sharikoff> ладно..
<sharikoff> ну там ошибок не вылазит?
<sel> нет
<sharikoff> ну гут
<sel> серый фон, черный бэкграунд у слова "Погода" и внизу черным Погода в Иркутске: -33 C
<sel> xD и вешает оперу мини
<Recoba> спокойной ночи
<sel> u2
<[koshka]> artus, :P
<artus> [koshka], котя)))
<SergeyIT> кошка в чате - мышки в пляс ))
<[koshka]> )
<Lorgus> [koshka], hi
<[koshka]> Lorgus, привет )
<baltazor> кто то извращался установкой ОСи через IPMI и iso образом?)
<Guest29215> IPMI это что?
<baltazor> а уже не надо, расчехлился где был не прав и все сделал
<baltazor> сервер у которого есть IPMI это круто
<baltazor> загугли шо ле)
<baltazor> грубо говоря ипми дает возможность управлять сервером как будто ты стоишь возле него при этом еще показывает температуру всех устройств и может вставлять исо образы в вирт. сд-ром
<Guest29215> с такой хер...й не встречался...
<baltazor> это не х..... это крутая штука
<artus> @voice Guest29215
<baltazor> почитай на википедии что это такое :)
<artus> @voice baltazor
<baltazor> artus: дядя вы ником не ошиблись , с какого потолка мне войс?
<Guest29215> уже читаю
<artus> baltazor, почтенный, меня впечетлили ваши многоточия после буквы ха )
<baltazor> artus: я пытался ответить на языке "гостя" как можно скромнее
<baltazor> artus: что бы человек понял о чем речь и к чему я веду
<Guest29215> комп выключен, а в biosе кто-то лазит нах.
<baltazor> Guest29215: скоро тебе бан дадут :(
<baltazor> Guest29215: ну так поставь норм пароль + там ип другой идет )
<Guest29215> преимущества гостя - забанят я под другим ником войду?
<baltazor> artus: и вообще на букву х много слов , так что прошу снять без основательный минус
<baltazor> Guest29215: забанят по ип и долго ходить будешь :D
<artus> @kban --user Guest29215 86400 сутки на чтение правил
<artus> baltazor, еще вопросы есть? могу за обсуждение выписать )
<baltazor> artus: да меня уже столько раз пытались забанить .....
<baltazor> artus: и это не обсуждение а доказание моей точки зрения
<artus> !cry | baltazor
<ubuntuhelp> baltazor: Все жалобы и претензии по модерированию канала #ubuntu-ru направлять сюда - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=44379.0 | В IRC (на канале и в приватах у операторов) жалобы не принимаются | Обсуждения действий op'ов на канале наказуемо
<baltazor> artus: да мне что больше нечем занятся как писать где то что то и ждать чего то
<baltazor> artus: и все равно я считаю что вы не правый, окончание в слове не было , а на букву х много слов , почитайте словарь для разнообразия
<chelaxe> мда...
<baltazor> вот и я о том же .... мда ....
<baltazor> :D
<[koshka]> :)
 * baltazor ждем бана или девойса что ли ...
<chelaxe> ку
<baltazor> ждет*
<baltazor> приветствую
<[koshka]> ку
<[koshka]> artus: :P чем занят?
<chelaxe> baltazor: да вы батенька революционер!
<artus> [koshka], фильму смотрю
<chelaxe> что за фильм?
<[koshka]> artus: я тож) что смотришь?
<baltazor> chelaxe: не я пофигист :) че я буду парится если забанят .... но я все равно выскажу свою точку зрения
<artus> [koshka], хроники нарнии
<baltazor> [koshka]: artus: классно вам, а я работу (
<[koshka]> artus:  :) ясно
<chelaxe> baltazor: ребятничество....
<baltazor> artus: дядя ответь что ли
<artus> baltazor, на что ?
<[koshka]> baltazor: эм.. так поздно ? ) или такая разница во времени ?
<baltazor> chelaxe: ну да , работать скучно было )
<chelaxe> )
<baltazor> [koshka]: 12 ночи уже как)
<[koshka]> а.. ну у меня тоже )
<chelaxe> у меня 3 ночи
<baltazor> artus: на мое красноречие :)
<artus> )
<baltazor> chelaxe: где то на востоке России живешь?
<[koshka]> artus: а я крепкого орешка пялюсь )
<artus> [koshka], ))
<baltazor> [koshka]: омг старый фильм как моя жизнь (
<[koshka]> ага
<[koshka]> и как моя тоже
<[koshka]> та просто по телеку вчера видела, а там показывали по хохляцки ниче не понятно было
<baltazor> [koshka]: укр язык да же не которые украинци не знают и не понимают
<[koshka]> ну я вот в крыму живу ) но не шарю вообще
<[koshka]> поэтому я испугалась ужасного перевода ) и скачала в сети
<baltazor> [koshka]: хотя то и украинским то назвать сложно
<baltazor> [koshka]: там половина слов зарубежных которые написаны на укр языке (
<chelaxe> хотя наверное забавно смотреть на укр...
<baltazor> chelaxe: ага поржать с переводчиков можно
<[koshka]> chelaxe: че забавного? сидишь и нифига не понимаешь )
<[koshka]> только так.. если по мыслу происходящего, но не более..
<chelaxe> ну укр более менее понятный
<baltazor> chelaxe: смотря кому
<chelaxe> только смешной)
<[koshka]> да нифига он не понятный ) какой то странный, невнятный язык )
<baltazor> chelaxe: да же мне чистому украинцу который живет в центре Украине , не которые слова не понятны
<[koshka]> такие слова, что без литра водки не разберешь :D
<baltazor> chelaxe: да же смысл понять сложно
<[koshka]> писюнковый злодий :D :D :D
<chelaxe> )))
<baltazor> [koshka]: истинный ИТ-шник(ца): "то без литра водки не разберешь " :D
<[koshka]> baltazor: ца )
<baltazor> *(ая)
<chelaxe> ) ьочно
<[koshka]> :D
<chelaxe> *т
<[koshka]> только я не пью )
<chelaxe> куришь?
<[koshka]> нет
<chelaxe> женюсь
<[koshka]> поздно ;)
<baltazor> :D :D
<baltazor> блин(
<baltazor> опередил кто то
<chelaxe> вот опять...
<FunkyPunky> подскажите как из консоли регулировать яркость экрана?
<chelaxe> хм... не пробывал
<[koshka]> я тоже )
<[koshka]> не страдала таким
<FunkyPunky> у меня просто гуевская не работает, а советы какие находил в нете не помогают(
<chelaxe> [koshka]: муж айтишник?
<[koshka]> chelaxe: слава богу нет ))
<chelaxe> FunkyPunky: бук?
<FunkyPunky> нетбук
<[koshka]> но тоже шарит ))
<chelaxe> а клавишами?
<FunkyPunky> а лавиш на нем ваааще нет)) отдельно клава подключена обычная юизбишная
<chelaxe> [koshka]: продвинутый юзер хуже ламера)
<[koshka]> chelaxe: кстати да ) иногда и такое бывает )
<chelaxe> FunkyPunky: неттоп?
<FunkyPunky> просто нет бук, просто клава залитая, и не работает
<[koshka]> mva: няуу :)
<chelaxe> ааа
<Lorgus> вот склероз плин... в винде прога H2O   а в бубунте как она называется ???
<Lorgus> для создания музыки
<chelaxe> FunkyPunky: модель и производитель
<FunkyPunky> lenovo s10-2
 * chelaxe ушел гуглить
<[koshka]> chelaxe: я не удивлюсь, если ты нагуглишь ответ ;)
<chelaxe> )
<[koshka]> artus: хваааатит смотреть :)
<artus> [koshka], совсем ? )
<[koshka]> artus: ну не совсем )  на половину
<[koshka]> поговори со мной )
<artus> хех)
 * baltazor требуе девойска
<artus> [koshka], говорю )
<artus> baltazor, кончились девойсы)
<[koshka]> baltazor: та ладно ) не плохо выглядишь :D
<baltazor> [koshka]: та ну канешна
<baltazor> artus: мне тут сказали что не кончились )
<chelaxe> FunkyPunky: http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/SL-Series-ThinkPad-Laptops/How-to-turn-up-brightness-in-ubuntu-of-Thinkpad-sl500/m-p/83988 посмотри вот это
<artus> это все грязные инсинуации)
<[koshka]> :D
<FunkyPunky> спасибо попробую
<[koshka]> ping
<ubuntuhelp> [koshka], Ну понг, и что?
<[koshka]> artus: ну как прошло мое влияние ? )
<artus> [koshka], отлично прошло)
<[koshka]> Скай доволен был? :D
<artus> ога)
<[koshka]> ну и замечательно:)))
<[koshka]> кого бы похайлатить :)
<chelaxe> вот могли ведь в ежа фонарь встроить
 * chelaxe лампу прикручивает к кровати
<CruelC> linux - operacionka dla servaka, a ne dla doma
<chelaxe> 0_о
<[koshka]> чего это?
<CruelC> tsli ne s4itat' vsakih spasatelnih diskov
<[koshka]> и для дома нормально
<artus> @kick CruelC транслит на канале запрещен
<chelaxe> ярак какой то и шаблон...
<chelaxe> *ярлык
<baltazor> я уже 4 год как юзаю линукс на десктопе и все норм)
<chelaxe> +1
<chelaxe> хотя без фанатизма
<CruelC> "/mnt/sda1/documents and settings/yura/my documents/oblom.txt"
<[koshka]> а я .. )
<CruelC> Вся эта конструкция начиная с mnt в Windows выглядела бы так: c:\docume~1\yura\mydocu~1\oblom.txt
<baltazor> бг
<chelaxe> ))
<baltazor> великая трагедия
<baltazor> о горе :D
<chelaxe> ))) tab в помощь...
<baltazor> а положить документ в /home/user/ религия знач не позволяет?)
<chelaxe> что Вы братец разве так можно!?
<[koshka]> ))
<CruelC> А если это изначально файл созданный из-под полуфорточки?
<chelaxe> и что?
<CruelC> То добраться до него в линуксе может быть сложно. Особенно без сократителя ~1 и с /mnt/sda1 вместо c:
<CruelC> =(
<artus> причем тут ~ и с: ?
<CruelC> Адреса длинные, команды скользкие, интерфейс из унитазов слеплен...
<chelaxe> товарищ не высасываете проблему из пальца... это не проблема... даже не неудобство
<artus> CruelC, к чему это все вообще ?
<baltazor> CruelC: эээ cd /mn[tab]/sda1/doc[tab]/yu[tab]/my\ do[tab]/ превеД файлег)
<[koshka]> черт..уже час ночи
<CruelC> Завершение работы:
<baltazor> так рано :)
<CruelC> Win - alt+f4? з <enter>
<CruelC> UB - alt+f1, <left> <up> <right> p <enter>
<chelaxe> так же стоит отметить что cli интерфейс лучше чем в unix системах нет
 * [koshka] незаметно помацала artus
<baltazor> CruelC: эм а кнопкочку нажать так сложно?)
<baltazor> при помощи мышки
<artus> @kban --user CruelC 86400  хватит тролить , учим правила
<gotohell> CruelC признавая собственное безсилие сам же признаешь свое ничтожество. задумайся прежде чем деалть выводы. ты делаешь это сам, а не кто то другой.
 * artus помацал [koshka]
<gotohell> artus ну блин... :)
<artus> gotohell, )))
<chelaxe> gotohell: в ежедневник
<gotohell> сам себе удивляюсь. в кое то веки что то необычное в мою голову пришло. но оно не достигло адресата. :)
<chelaxe> ладно товарищи я спать завтра экзамен)
<gotohell> тогда удачи.
<[koshka]> chelaxe: успехов
<[koshka]> будь умничкой )))
 * chelaxe погладил [koshka] и фыркнул
<[koshka]> а чего фыркать то?
<[koshka]> ))
 * chelaxe ушел
<baltazor> в воскресенье экзамен .... жесть
<baltazor> преподы изверги
<[koshka]> та да )мы на этой сессии даже в субботу не учились )
<gotohell> пройдет лет 10 будешь с ностальгией вспоминать эти моменты. возможно даже раньше.
<[koshka]> ну мне еще 2 года учиться
<[koshka]> а может 3 ) еще не определилась :D
<gotohell> [koshka] вся жизнь пройдет в одно мгновение. даже не заметишь.
 * gotohell понесло куда то не туда...
<[koshka]> gotohell: :)
<skrishi> всем спокойно ночи )
<[koshka]> споки
<skrishi> я вернулся =)
<FunkyPunky> споки
<skrishi> никто себе не устанавливал редактор библии?
<artus> O_o
<skrishi> 4.0-1 (bibledit)
<[koshka]> черт.. посмотрю еще 3 часть и спать
<Lorgus> все... спать
<Lorgus> на ютуб зайдешь хрен оторвешься
<Lorgus> всем всего
<gotohell> artus куда по твоему новые пакеты попадают в первую очередь? арч или генту?
<artus> в ад)
<artus> не, сначала в чистилище )
<[koshka]> artus: :P
<gotohell> к черту за подписью -_-
 * artus првесил прищепку [koshka] на язык )
<[koshka]> аййй
<artus> агай)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-01-23
<kot_4eshirskiy> привет всем
<[koshka]> привет
<kot_4eshirskiy> что-то как-то пусто тут
<[koshka]> ну просто как то все спят
<kot_4eshirskiy> а я вот только закончил установку убунту...
<[koshka]> поздновато что то )
<kot_4eshirskiy> как-то пока не совсем все понятно=)
<kot_4eshirskiy> да времени не было
<[koshka]> нуу.. это всегда бывает так
<[koshka]> в первый раз )
<kot_4eshirskiy> у меня прост валялся старый хард на 150 Гб) буду его добивать переустановкой разных ОСей)
<[koshka]> )
<kot_4eshirskiy> а ты чего не спишь кстати?
<[koshka]> кино смотрю
<gotohell> чето подозрительно все это как то... :)
<kot_4eshirskiy> какое кино?
<[koshka]> думаю главное не начать смотреть 4 часть
<[koshka]> крепкий орешек
<kot_4eshirskiy> вайблаааа..
<kot_4eshirskiy> а из нового что посоветуешь?
<[koshka]> нууу.. на древние фильмы потянуло )
<san4o> kot_4eshirskiy: старый хард на 150 г. у нас очень разные представления о старых железяках =)
<[koshka]> у меня старый на 4гига есть
<[koshka]> :D
<kot_4eshirskiy> san4o, он валялся без дела года 2)
<gotohell> у меня на 2 сеагейт
<kot_4eshirskiy> потому считаю старым)
<[koshka]> на 40 соседке подогнала
<kot_4eshirskiy> весь более древний хлам отдавал либо в школы, либо просто на помойку
<san4o> [koshka]: 4 старенький немного, но применение тоже можно найти )
<[koshka]> та я даже не помню где он уже лежит )
<kot_4eshirskiy> можно намутить из него точилку для карандашей, чо)
<[koshka]> я себе прикупила пока на 500 гб
<kot_4eshirskiy> а есть тут кто из нижнего новгорода?
<[koshka]> может быть
<[koshka]> все) я спать
<[koshka]> спокойной ночи
<kot_4eshirskiy> спокойной
<kot_4eshirskiy> тоже пойду
<kot_4eshirskiy> досведос
<gotohell> спокойная ночь... что может быть хуже...
<NoOova> Народ доброй ночи
<NoOova> скажите а как пробросить рельный йпишник? ткое возможно? я имею ввиду чтобы за моим же роутером у моего компа был не локальный типа 192.168.х.х а реальный внешний айпишник роутера
<NoOova> какбэ херкалирование
<NoOova> сори, зеркалирование
<jham> http://bash.org.ru/quote/38571
<freedoom> эм....
<freedoom> во
<freedoom> или нет
<freedoom> да что за жизнь
<freedoom> где все?
<parfux> решил попробовать скомпилировать wine с помощью Intel C Compiler. Установил его. А как сделать чтобы make для компиляции использовала ICC?
<Lynk> всем кто не спит прива
<freedoom> привет
<herscheugh111> проверка
<herscheugh111> работает?
<zevs> да
<herscheugh111> здрасьте:)
<herscheugh111> помогите плиз
<herscheugh111> у меня драйвер аудиоустройства не устанавливается
<herscheugh111> пользуюсь на нетбуке. realtek
<zevs> реалтек из короби обычно цепляется
<zevs> или что то особенное?
<herscheugh111> раньше работали только колонки, микрофон нет. скачал на сайте риалтек драйвер, сделал по инструкции, теперь ни инпут, ни аутпут...
<herscheugh111> устройство теперь не видно нигде
<herscheugh111> что делать - идей нет... я новичек в линуксе
<herscheugh111> помогите пожалуйста вернуть звук :)
<zevs> если работали колонки - значит с дровами все нормально
<zevs> скорее всего набдо было включить в микшере микрофон или сделать его погромче
<zevs> какое имя файла ты скачал?
<herscheugh1111> я пробовал в микшере, ничего не помогало
<herscheugh1111> realtek-linux-audiopack-5.15
<herscheugh1111> на сайте производителя нетбука написано, что вот такой кодек: Audio Driver (ALC272)
<herscheugh1111> распаковал в папку, дал ./install (там скрипт в этом файле, который всю установку сам делает)
<sharikoff> а ./uninstall в это йпапке работает?
<herscheugh1111> запускается, но на каком0то этапе дает какие-то ошибки
<sharikoff> помогите со звуком.. у меня КАКИЕ-ТО ошибки
 * sharikoff включает свой третий глаз.. настраивает ясновидение
 * sharikoff пытается подключиться к компу herscheugh111 и пасмареть логи
<herscheugh111> что мне нужно сделать?
<parfux> пытается залезть в мозг  и посмотреть логи
<sharikoff> поискать  в гугле по ошибкам которые тебе выдает
<herscheugh111> '
<herscheugh111> mkdir -p /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/kernel/sound/acore
<herscheugh111> cp snd-hwdep.ko snd-page-alloc.ko snd-pcm.ko snd-timer.ko snd.ko /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/kernel/sound/acore
<herscheugh111> cp: cannot stat `snd-hwdep.ko': No such file or directory
<herscheugh111> cp: cannot stat `snd-page-alloc.ko': No such file or directory
<parfux> это при установке?
<herscheugh111> сорри за флуд
<herscheugh111> да. это в конце установки
<parfux> значит недоустанавливается
<sharikoff> herscheugh111: есть http://paste.pro
<sharikoff> для таких вещей
<parfux> и скорее всео потому что неможет собрать эи файлы
<parfux> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<parfux> и попробуй переустановить...
<herscheugh111> спс за пэйст.про буду знать
<herscheugh111> устанавливаю билд-эссеншал)
<herscheugh111> а что такое build-essential? :)
<sharikoff> в убунте по умолчанию собрать прогу из исходников не получится
<sharikoff> это пакет чтоб получилось
<herscheugh111> понял
<herscheugh111> у меня до этого стояло gcc
<sharikoff> ну тебе повезло
<herscheugh111> запускаю тот скрипт
<sharikoff> так?
<sharikoff> и он запускается?
<herscheugh111> да
<herscheugh111> мин
<parfux> а ты его через sudo запускаеш?
<herscheugh111> да
<parfux> ок
<herscheugh111> http://paste.pro/603386 вот в конце что было
<herscheugh111> щас сам скрипт покажу
<parfux> ну короче не работает он, да и не стоило искать проблему в драйверах
<sharikoff> мде...
<sharikoff> алсу собирай имхо руками
<herscheugh111> http://paste.pro/603414
<herscheugh111> это скрипт
<sharikoff> и не качай больше всякое гавно
<sharikoff> в виде таких скриптов
<sharikoff> все уже решено и допилено
<herscheugh111> это на сайте было риалтека)
<herscheugh111> в архиве прямо
<sharikoff> если не допилено то ответы есть на форумах
<herscheugh111> так вот искал же
<sharikoff> herscheugh111: не все то золото что блестит
<herscheugh111> tar jxvpf alsa-driver-1.0.23-$ver.tar.bz2 > /dev/null 2>&1
<herscheugh111> /dev/null 2>&1 - это как?
<sharikoff> herscheugh111: скачивай исходники алсы и ставь руками  это имхо
<sharikoff> это значит вывод не показывать
<sharikoff> вывод на консоль
<herscheugh111> а
<herscheugh111> буду пробовать алса
<herscheugh111> спасибо
<parfux> ну надо модули ядра заного поставить
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> кстати
<herscheugh111> перед установкой алса?
<sharikoff> каждый драйвер в убунту или встроен в ядро
<sharikoff> или в виде модуля
<herscheugh111> (и вопрос. качать только драйвер или Python bindings for ALSA lib и OSS compatibility library тоже? )
<sharikoff> своим супер скриптом ты модули звука похерил
<herscheugh111> это не мой скрипт
<sharikoff> ну неважно
<herscheugh111> :)
<herscheugh111> ну да
<sharikoff> вот надо дефолтные модули к ядру
<parfux> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)
<sharikoff> есть вариант что колонки снова заработают
<parfux> заработают, куда денутся
<sharikoff> потом просто включишь микрофон и успокоишься
<herscheugh111> елси бы я был школьником или шизофреником, этого было бы достаточно))
<herscheugh111> но микрофон, к сожалению, не работал таки
<parfux> поставь ядро заного
<sharikoff> alsamixer смарел?
<parfux> а потом напиши, настроим микрофон
<sharikoff> он включен был?
<herscheugh111> устройство было обозначено как что-то типа "standard duplex блаблабла"
<herscheugh111> и вроде как у микрофона регулировалась громкость, но он не работал
<herscheugh111> если я правильно понимаю, должно было быть написано alcxxx?
<herscheugh111> ok я сделаю sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)
<herscheugh111> это длительная штука?
<parfux> нет
<sharikoff> ты одолжение чтоль делаешь? =)
<herscheugh111> неееееееее
<herscheugh111> сорри
<herscheugh111> я не это имел в виду
<herscheugh111> (
<herscheugh111> (
<herscheugh111> )
<herscheugh111> блин
<sharikoff> @voice herscheugh111
<herscheugh111> я имел в виду "не буду вас задалбывать
<sharikoff> не флуди
<sharikoff> забаню
<herscheugh111> можно вопрос?
<sharikoff> мачи
<herscheugh111> почему в учебниках в качестве примеров каких-либо названий пишут слово "foo"?
<sharikoff> короткое и емкое
<herscheugh111> спс
<sharikoff> и может быть есть в гостах
<sharikoff> example.com точно есть
<parfux> вроде где-то я видел обоснование...
<herscheugh111> done
<herscheugh111> перезагружаться?
<sharikoff> дада
<sharikoff> есть рфц
<sharikoff> herscheugh111: угу
<parfux> http://searchcio-midmarket.techtarget.com/sDefinition/0,,sid183_gci212139,00.html
<herscheugh111> звук появился . большое спасибо!
<parfux>  а микрофон?
<herscheugh111> и микрофон
<herscheugh111> спасибо огромное
<herscheugh111> (но он не работал. клянусь :) )
<sharikoff> магия
<herscheugh111> может, я до того что-то напортил ... еще задолго :)
<parfux> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foo
<herscheugh111> нормальный ход.. а я гуглил два дня это foo...
<herscheugh111> спасибо
<skai> sharikoff: сколько сисадмина номеров?
<sharikoff> of ukzye
<sharikoff> ща гляну
<sharikoff> 95
<sharikoff> и 3 приложения
<skai> эммм...у мя 96.а в нете 97
<skai> и три приложения
<parfux> интересный журнал?
<ink_sleep> если задаешь такой вопрос - то нет
<ink_sleep> впрочем и так там статей мало
<ink_sleep> интересных\
<sharikoff> http://www.youtube.com/user/TheMisunderstoods
<skai> вернее и у мя сча будет 97
<sharikoff> там надо как бы это.. выбирать
<ink_sleep> нада цай попить
<sharikoff> есть отличные штуки а есть откровенное фуфло
<Madagaskar> подскажите может кто сталкивался с таким, у меня многие приложения мигают в окне wine как с это можно исправить?
<sharikoff> skai: хочешь сделать человеку приятное отбери то что есть а потом верни как было
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> Madagaskar: потому что это не винда
<hal-f-back> хочешь сделать человеку приятное- просто не трогай его
<sharikoff> а приложения заточены под винду
<sharikoff> =)
<Madagaskar>  так пнял ето проблемма потомучто у меня карта ати
<ink_sleep> ооо
<ink_sleep> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<ink_sleep> хм
<ink_sleep> а кужа ?
<Madagaskar> спасибо почитаем
<hal-f-back> тут есть пользователи aspire 5720g ?
<skai> sharikoff: 97 номер за декабрь 2010 был:)вот теперь гармония
<sharikoff> skai: у тя сотик есть который вап понимает?
<Galaxy2000> народ есть способ отправлять халявные смс из  nagios ?
<skai> sharikoff: нуууу...вроде моя нокла 5228 понимала вап
<skai> sharikoff: но зачем?
<sharikoff> skai: зайти в инет сможешь с нее?
<sharikoff> на shar.dyndns.info?
<skai> в едж.или в жпрс.он у мну нахаляву.а вот на вап-сложнее.денег столько на счету нема
<sharikoff> ну какая разница через чо
<sharikoff> главное чтоб вап странички понимало
<skai> sharikoff: ааа.ну это то опнимает.
<skai> sharikoff: я думал надо, чтобы через вап точку доступа в обяз:)
<sharikoff> да не =)
<skai> у тя -24?слабак.у нас -26:)
<skai> sharikoff: тады спрашивал есть ли инет на мобиле:)
<skai> sharikoff: а лучше бы вспомнил, как я до обычного инета мучился с мобильным:)
<sharikoff> я придумал как выводить инфу =))
<sharikoff> не посылая команд на сервак
<sharikoff> через вап емае =)
<skai> sharikoff: а пинги-это мои или твои?
<skai> через жпрс
<sharikoff> мои
<skai> через вап - тебе дешевле будет смс послать
<skai> ибо на вапе 1мб стоит 256 рублей в среднем
<skai> а на жпрс - 7рублей
<sharikoff> так.. всетаки надо мутить рассылку
<skai> sharikoff: яку?
<sharikoff> смс
<skai> нафига?
<sharikoff> а как?
<skai> 70 копеек зайти на страничку с мобилы - нормально же:)
<sharikoff> я иду по улице пью пиво
<sharikoff> хочу узнать скока щас градусов ниже нуля
<sharikoff> прямо вот щас не когда нибудь
<sharikoff> и как мне быть?
<skai> sharikoff: тебе с пивом будет пофиг:)
<skai> лезешь на мобилку и запускаешь закладку тырнета
<ink_sleep> sharikoff, билайн, простая логика + андроид + безлимтный инет = )
<ink_sleep> sharikoff, я с вашими трындю постоянно и ничо, не обеднел)
<sharikoff> ink_sleep: да емае.. так мона и на кисметео слазить
<sharikoff> гисметео*
<sharikoff> кайф то какой
<ink_sleep> ну проще на андроиде держать градусник)
<sharikoff> да андроид тормозное фуфло недоделанное =)
<sharikoff> и код полуворованый
<ink_sleep> дада
<sharikoff> =))
<ink_sleep> sharikoff, мы ещё ваш код не видели
<ink_sleep> тоже небось ворованный
<sharikoff> а мы вам и не покажем =)
<sharikoff> а то мало ли
<ink_sleep> одно из преимуществ закрытого ПО  в том, что можно наворовать кода и этого никто не узнает, да.
<sharikoff> =)
<ink_sleep> ничо
<ink_sleep> kfreebsd всех уничтожит
<sharikoff> таже если воровали из одного места то наш ворованый работает быстрее вашего ворованого
<sharikoff> =)
<Galaxy2000> надеюсь кипирастов первыми
<ink_sleep> sharikoff, кто тебе такую глупость сказал?
<ink_sleep> на йафоне андроид быстрее айоса пашет)
<skai> ink_sleep: я понял.поминать того опсоса, которого нельзя называть - к беде.у мну аж инет отвалился
<ink_sleep> skai, ыы? )
<ink_sleep> ты о быдлайне) ?
<skai> тсссс
<skai> не произноси:)
<skai> ink_sleep: ты хочешь не один мучится с пчилайном?:)
<skai> irc: disconnected from server
<ink_sleep> лоло
<skai> вот что было в прошлый раз:)
<ink_sleep> skai, ну они провайдер говно.
<ink_sleep> а как опсос ничо так
<Potz777> Скоро за инет статья будет,как за наркотики,сажать недобросовестных барыг интернетом
<skai> Potz777: пруфлинк или защитаю тролем
<ink_sleep> пора пора
<Potz777> пруфлинк это что?а троль это что?
<Galaxy2000> шрек
<skai> Potz777: пруф на твое высказывание.а тролль - это причина наказания будет:)
<skai> sharikoff: те цисадмин не нужон?
<ink_sleep> пойду поем
<ink_sleep> skai, нам нужон!
<Xload> Скажите есть ли в убунту типо Восстановление сис-мы?
<skai> ink_sleep: расшарить тя?
<ink_sleep> skai, в москве ()
<ink_sleep> а тьфу
<ink_sleep> ты про жунал
<skai> ink_sleep: ну скачаешь - будет:)
<Potz777> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/infosecurity/103580/
<skai> в москве знакомых таких у мну маловато
<sharikoff> skai: я себя не знаю куда деть..
<skai> Potz777: ты это сейчас к чему вбросил?
<skai> sharikoff: нуу есть идея поехать на станцию восток:)
<sharikoff> я бы с радостью
<Potz777> мозг твой занять на время
<skai> там хорошо...тишинаааа....
<skai> sharikoff: я бы так на три годика бы согласился поехать туда наблюдать за какими нить приборами:)
<sharikoff> угу..
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> админ - это царь, бог и заботливая бабушка, которая готовит тошнотворные блинчики,а тебе приходится улыбаться и есть:)
<ink_sleep> когда ж уже спутником покроют весь мир
<ink_sleep> канадцы
<ink_sleep> чтобы я мог жить в сибири в избушке
<Potz777> Студент Дмитрий Мальцев (19 лет) получил 15 суток в следственном изоляторе в соответствии со статьей 173 Административного кодекса Украины за мелкое хулиганство, которое выражалось в использовании ненормативной лексики в чате.
<skai> ink_sleep: канадское происхождение спутника обязательно?нормвежский можно?
<skai> @kick Potz777 каналом ошибся
<Potz777> какая разница о чём болтать
<ink_sleep> skai, ну они уже начали
<skai> ink_sleep: а как же глонасс?они сделали больше:)они состыковались со станцией мир:)
<ink_sleep> по глонассу в инет не вылезешь)
<skai> я знал, что чтото не так.правая колонка подохла:(
<ink_sleep> http://www.technovelty.org/web/docbook-javascript-tracker.html сурово
<chelaxe> ку
<tenshigo> привет
<ink_sleep> ку
<Aselicon> Всем привет
<Aselicon> Ктонибудь создавал англифные 3Д изображения?
<ink_sleep> Aselicon, а чего их создавать?
<ink_sleep> http://graphicssoft.about.com/od/gimp/ht/3danaglyph.-UkA.htm
<gotohell> попробовал кто gallium?
<edgbla> с анаглифами отвратное качество.
<Aselicon> edgbla: а что ты предлагаешь?
<edgbla> ну смотря тебе зачем вообще))
<edgbla> есть же телик и очёчки.
<edgbla> если просто побаловаться то можно параллельный или перекрёстный просмотр.
<Aselicon> edgbla: побаловаться..
<Aselicon> edgbla: это как
<edgbla> ну просто посоздавать и поглазеть фифект.
<edgbla> или ты уже про паралельные и кросс?
<edgbla> а ты как вообще картинку получаешь?
<Aselicon> edgbla: фотиком
<edgbla> ну ты фоткаешь раз, потом передвигаешь фотик и делаешь вторую картинку, так?
<edgbla> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BE%D0%B8%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B1%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B6%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5
<edgbla> у тебя должно получаться примерно как на картинке где бабе карсет стягивают))
<edgbla> прям там и можно посмотреть, смотри мимо монитора, вдаль.
<Aselicon> да я так и фотаю
<edgbla> ну уменьш до приемлимого размера, поставь рядом и гляди.
<edgbla> Aselicon: самый простой способ это сунуть парную картинку в плеер, он тебе в любом виде выведет.
<edgbla> http://www.sview.ru/
<edgbla> под винду правда ессно.
<Aselicon> ех
<edgbla> да легко ж.
<Aselicon> я ща гимп мучаю пока
<edgbla> ну и зря.
<Aselicon> ну пробую же
<StealthVipera> привет всем!
<skrishi> привет
<StealthVipera> а что убунту (гном 10.10) стал долго включатся, давно было 3 сек(с оранж точками) а терь дет 10(с булим курсором) или то иза обновления может кто то сказать?
<Xload> Скажите как установить флэш-плеер для 64-битной убунту?
<chelaxe> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<Aselicon> а у меня перед тем как рабочий стол должен появиться весь экран просто залит чуть чуть сероватым цветом. это увеличило время загрузки
<sharikoff> тест
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Ну понг, и что?
<Xload> Он пишет что конфликуте у установленным флэшем, что делать??
<chelaxe> удалить установленный!?
<chelaxe> спасибо КЭП
<Xload> chelaxe: ок)))))
<Xload> чот я тупанул))
<Xload> mkdir /etc/adobe вот пи этом коде пишет невозможно создать, что делать7
<black_cat> sudo ?
<Xload> black_cat:  спс))
<StealthVipera> )
<patron> StealthVipera- убунту это единственная ось на твоем рс?
<Xload> а этот код тоже не пашет echo "OverrideGPUValidation=true" > mms.cfg
<StealthVipera> да
<sharikoff> з
 * sharikoff голубой
<sharikoff> емае.. вот клиент..
<npocto4ek> всем привет
<sharikoff> дароф
<npocto4ek> помогите плиз, почему перестала работать клава в иксах
 * Aselicon немножко зеленоватистый
<npocto4ek> dmesq гоорит что composite sync not supported
<jlewka> хм... и даже пароля не спрашивает
<jlewka> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<jlewka> !test
<jlewka> меня не видно или просто игнорят?)
<jlewka> меня не видно или просто игнорят?)
<jlewka> помогите плиз, почему перестала работать клава в иксах
<jlewka> dmesq гоорит что composite sync not supported
<jlewka> в гугл не посылать праблы с нетом
<jlewka> 1test
<jlewka> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<jlewka> !test jkewka
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='test jkewka'
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/110139/159c1ddb
<jlewka> чего то я ваших сообщений не вижу
<jlewka> или все молчат?)
<jlewka> или у меня проблемы с вичатом)
<sharikoff> да все говорят
<jlewka> =\
<jlewka> sharikoff: посоветуешь что нить насчет моей проблемы?
<sharikoff> на счет какой?
<jlewka> помогите плиз, почему перестала работать клава в иксах
<jlewka> dmesq гоорит что composite sync not supported
<jlewka> в гугл не посылать трудности с нетом
<sharikoff> sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd restart
<jlewka> ща попробую
<jlewka> нет такого
<jlewka> и в репах такого не вижу
<sharikoff> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22812/what-does-the-dmesg-error-composite-sync-not-supported-mean
<jlewka> м... как ссылку в вичате передать на открытие в lynks ?)
<sharikoff> выдели
<sharikoff> и напиши links ссылка
<jlewka> нет курсора
<sharikoff> как нет
<sharikoff> курсор даже в консоли есть
<jlewka> а вот у менянету его в консоли
<jlewka> какой там пакет его ставит?
<sharikoff> курсор?
<jlewka> ага
<sharikoff> =)
<jlewka> или пришли ссылку файлом?
<jlewka> хм... или вичат лог введет?
<dmitrix> хмм я чисто интуитивно ввел #ubuntu-ru
<dmitrix> это русобщество официальное?
<jlewka> щас от туда сгрепю)))
<sharikoff> dmitrix: да
<jlewka> а что значит официальное рус сообщество?
<dmitrix> незнаю
<jlewka> и чем оно отличается от неофициального?
<sharikoff> значит другие неофициальные
<dmitrix> это тоже интуитовно сказал
<sharikoff> щас я кого то интуитивно... за офтоп
<Xload> bash: mms.cfg: Отказано в доступе
<Xload> вот такая проблема при установки хака на флеш
<Anton2d> Люди, можно ли както посмотреть инфу о модулях памяти? Производитель, тип, модель.
<jillsmitt> графисты есть? как называется модуль гимп для image mapping?
<ink_sleep> Anton2d, sudo lshw
<Anton2d> спасибо, большой список выдало ;) шаз найдём
<Anton2d> Эх, не совсем то
<npocto4ek> какой днс у гугла?)
<Anton2d> description: DIMM 800 MHz (1.2 ns)  product: None vendor: None
<Anton2d> продукта и вендора не видит.
<Anton2d> 8.8.8.8
<Anton2d> 8.8.4.4
<npocto4ek> 8 не подхватил
<Anton2d> у меня прямо сейчас на нем и работает
<npocto4ek> а 4.4. норм)
<npocto4ek> спс)
<Anton2d> ink_sleep, тоесть не получится у меня узнать, надо лезть внутр корпуса ? А как нехотелось, там фиг доберешся до памяти
<ink_sleep> product: None vendor: None - значит не нужно покупать китайскую память
<ink_sleep> и наклейка на плашке ничего не значит
<Anton2d> ну блин... нормальная память была какя то ;)
<ink_sleep> product: AD73I1B1672EG
<ink_sleep> вот тебе для примеру
<XuMuK> ink_sleep: а вот и ты) есть два вапроса)
<npocto4ek> млин линкс чег не открывает страницу, подскажите консольный браузер)
<XuMuK> ку
<ink_sleep> XuMuK, ?
<ink_sleep> npocto4ek, w3m
<ink_sleep> XuMuK, ку
<XuMuK> ink_sleep: счёт готов? и второй, ты бы че взял, HTC Desire HD или HTC Desire Z?)
<ink_sleep> z13, само собой
<ink_sleep> z13, само собой
<XuMuK> гг
<ink_sleep> да что за оО
<ink_sleep>                          Z !
<XuMuK> автотаб)
<ink_sleep> тупой х-чат
<ink_sleep> счет готов, но надо данные посмотреть зД
<npocto4ek> черт w3m не отоброжает содержимое <code></code>
<ink_sleep> я не поленюсь и сегодня даже гляну ! хД
<npocto4ek> а нет путаю
<ink_sleep> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/telecom/112363/ нянянняня
<ink_sleep> я смогу жить в сибири!
<npocto4ek> ink_sleep: может ты мне поможешь?) у меня в гноме не работает клава dmesg говорит composite sync not supported
<Nebulosa> ink_sleep: зачем нам канадские спутники.. тут какбе давно 10 мб безлимит..
<ink_sleep> npocto4ek, не помогу
<ink_sleep> Nebulosa, особенно в тайге, ага
<XuMuK> ink_sleep: сёня же воскресенье)
<Nebulosa> да ты в тайгу и не поедешь
<npocto4ek> =(
<ink_sleep> XuMuK, и? )
<Nebulosa> это вы там смелые, а как в тайгу приедете так взвоете от гнуса
<Nebulosa> ходилизнаем..
<ink_sleep> Nebulosa, я бункер там себе строить герметичный буду
<ink_sleep> чтобы ни одна с*а не могла мне ничего сделать
<Nebulosa> тогда зчем вообще тайга?
<ink_sleep> и не могла меня найти
<Nebulosa> там себе строй где есть, разницы никакой
<XuMuK> ink_sleep: а про телефон - мне тоже z нравицо, тем что там есть хард клава, но у HD екран самый большой и камера 8 мгпкс...
<ink_sleep> или в степь ку данить
<XuMuK> вопщем хз
<ink_sleep> XuMuK, а оно тебе надо ?
<ink_sleep> XuMuK, я вот на телефоне камеру ни разу не заюзал)
<ink_sleep> и HD экран как то не очень понадобился)
<XuMuK> ink_sleep: а мне надо, ибо постоянно с собой камеру таскать, када с дочкой гуляю не вариант...
<ink_sleep> цифровик мелкий купи
<ink_sleep> и вообще
<ink_sleep> уж если брать муоьтимедийник, то пока, простите меня за ересь, йафон 4г тут выигрывает
<ink_sleep> если брать телефон, то до зюзи всем ох как далеко
<ink_sleep> тьфу
<XuMuK> ink_sleep: а вот ето как раз и есть вариант номер 3))
<ink_sleep> йафон 4 просто
<ink_sleep> он же не г
<ink_sleep> хотя он г
<ink_sleep> но не 4г
<XuMuK> ну
<XuMuK> меня в нем смущщает нестандартная симка и косяк с антенной...
<ink_sleep> XuMuK, ты телефон юзаешь как ссерфилку и так далее?
<ink_sleep> как irc/jabber клиент
<ink_sleep> как ssh клиент
<ink_sleep> ?
<XuMuK> да, када комп занят, или жду каго нить де нить
<XuMuK> как сш пока нет, но если всё таки возьму Зет, то обязательно буду)
<ink_sleep> ну тогда выбор очевиден\
<ink_sleep> ....
<ink_sleep> nokia N900!
<ink_sleep> хД
<XuMuK> ыы
<ink_sleep> но таки если на телефоне печатать собираешься хотя бы 1000 символов в ень - то можешь не думать
<XuMuK> жаль на N8 низзя айОС или Андрошу поставить... железо у него жоское
<ink_sleep> я первый телефон с хардклавой купил лет 6 назад (сименс SK65)
<ink_sleep> с тех пор они у меня все с хк
 * sharikoff великодушно прощает ink_sleep за ересь и отпускает ему все грехи
<XuMuK> гг
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<XuMuK> ку
<ink_sleep> sharikoff, гигабитом полью!
<[v-8]_jupiter> как в python закинуть в переменную вывод команды df -h что бы потом ее розобрать?
<XuMuK> 86+3
<XuMuK> привед вам от маей дочки)
<sharikoff> 89   привет от канала
<FredyBackShash> Доброго всем.
<FredyBackShash> помогите мне пожалуйста я сломал passwd и не могу восстановить
<FredyBackShash> dpkg --configure passwd  dpkg --configure passwd
<FredyBackShash> Setting up passwd (1:4.1.1-6+lenny1) ...
<FredyBackShash> Please correct the error and rerun `/sbin/shadowconfig on'
<FredyBackShash> dpkg: error processing passwd (--configure):
<FredyBackShash>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<FredyBackShash> Errors were encountered while processing:
<FredyBackShash>  passwd
<ink_sleep> как ж ты его поломал то?
<FredyBackShash> ink_sleep: Удалял пакеты и что=-то лишнее зацепил
<ink_sleep> кхм
<chelaxe> 0_о
<ink_sleep> chelaxe, слушай... для тебя надо отдельную страницу завести, на которой надо писать - в бане ты или амнистировали
<chelaxe> так я в бане один раз был, а ты меня все вспоминаешь)
<chelaxe> в августе вроде
<chelaxe> а все остальное это из-за прокси... френод банил
<ink_sleep> ах
<sharikoff> chelaxe: ну ты это.. почаще мойся то..
<sharikoff> =)
<chelaxe> )) гыы
<markmx> приветствую, по тару подскажете?
<skai> @op
* skai changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: "Ubuntu russian help - official IRC channel | http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Используйте торренты!  -  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt | Бот-помощник: /msg ubuntuhelp !help | Stable:Ubuntu 10.10" | Правила канала http://goo.gl/5UWBR" | Цитатник http://quote.thelinux.ru
<skai> @deop
<chelaxe> скай
<ink_sleep> skai, ноно
<ink_sleep> цитатник на башпро будет же
<skai> @op
<ink_sleep> надо какой нить примитивнейший шаб для вордпресса придумать
* skai changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: "Ubuntu russian help - official IRC channel | http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Используйте торренты!  -  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt | Бот-помощник: /msg ubuntuhelp !help | Stable:Ubuntu 10.10" | Правила канала http://goo.gl/5UWBR" | Цитатник http://скоро.будет
<skai> ink_sleep: так лучше?:)анонс
<ink_sleep> ыгы)
<ink_sleep> о да бля
<ink_sleep> ой
<ink_sleep> @voice ink_sleep
<ink_sleep> не сюда
<chelaxe> настоящий судья - тот кто может вынести беспристрастный приговор самому себе...
<chelaxe> skai: кривовато с рейтингом (+/-) там бы на аяксе чтобы не переходило...
<skai> chelaxe: напиши
<chelaxe> если сбросишь это добро то напишу завтра к обеду солью
<skai> chelaxe: шарикову пиши
<chelaxe> ))
<sharikoff> chelaxe: проще другой двиг накатать
<skai> chelaxe: шарикову пиши
<sharikoff> а цитаты мы перезальем
<chelaxe> )) двиг на чем?
<sharikoff> пэхапэ
<sharikoff> чуть чуть
<chelaxe> уфф ересь...
<chelaxe> не люблю его...
<skai> похапщина
<sharikoff> рассмотрю все варианты
<chelaxe> угу))))
<chelaxe> сги перл?
<sharikoff> сложнее.. но пойдет
<sharikoff> хотя я нилублу
<chelaxe> )) вкусы
<skai> chelaxe: на яве напиши.пусть нас ненавидят
<chelaxe> гыы на c#))
<skai> chelaxe: о.добавь кучу активиксового гумна
<chelaxe> угу))
<tyoma__> привет людям!
<chelaxe> ку
<skai> tyoma__: нет таких
<tyoma__> =))
<tyoma__> боты?
<chelaxe> ай бот
 * chelaxe пшел экзамен сдавать
<AzurUb> Привет всем. У меня проблема с мышкой. Первый раз такое. Через несколько минут после загрузки ОС перестает работать левая кнопка мышки
<AzurUb> правая работает нормально
<AzurUb> подскажите решение этой проблемы
<AzurUb> при том если поменять значение кнопок в настройках то есть под левую руку мышь заделать то правая перестает работать а левая функционирует нормально
<Encoder> AzurUb: лампа NumLock горит? e,eynf 10.10? Мышь какая?
<AzurUb> решение уже нашел спасибо
<AzurUb> не надо
<Encoder> AzurUb: :)
<AzurUb> грят это глюк убунты 10 10
<Encoder> AzurUb: ага
<Encoder> у меня А4tech моя также глючит, другие мыши норм
<AzurUb> у мну майкрософт wireless optical mous чо то как то через раз нормально работает в прошлый раз ставил систему всо норма было
<AzurUb> видать линукс не любит все где написанной майкрософт
<AzurUb> вот и брыкаеться
<Encoder> AzurUb: да, поспешил я с переездом на 10.10, завтра жесткий принесут перееду на первоисточник.
<AzurUb> =)
<AzurUb> подскажите где можно обложки нормальные скачать что бы диск красивый заделать обложни dvd короба желательно а то искал  и там на старые версии а на 10 10 ненадыбал
<AzurUb> Сакред второй кто ставил под Wine
<skai> только не это!!!!!!!!!!
<skai> теорию большого взрыва показывать по стс будут.в отвратительном переводе
<AzurUb> в=)
<AzurUb> с нета качай
<skai> итак с нета.мне просто не нравится идея переводов отличного сериала всякими надмозгами с стс
<AzurUb> =)
<kochevnik> Всем привет. У меня Ubuntu 10.10. Установил себе AbiWord 2.8.6. Но у него нет русской локализации. Как ее установить?
<AzurUb> да кстати можно как ибудь темы из power point 2010 перекинуть в опен офис презентации или найти такие же
<san4o> skai: кураж бомбея перевод самый нормальный для теории большого взрыва - имхо
<AzurUb> кто подскажет что творит команда sudo apt-get -y
<san4o> AzurUb: сакред 2 - есть нативный под линь. нечего ВАЙН мачать ))
<san4o> мучать
<AzurUb> нащет второго не знаю но первый есть
<AzurUb> а второй написанно что нету
<AzurUb> я много где сматрел
<san4o> AzurUb: а я пишу что есть
<AzurUb> хм
<san4o> у меня на винте )
<AzurUb> точно не андерворлд
<AzurUb> сцыль в студию на пиратку с кряком под линь =)
<sharikoff> мде.. это там где куча дибилов ездит на лошадях на 17 квадратных километрах?
<skai> san4o: самый тру - это оригинал:)а кураж - чуть менее тру, но тру:)а надмозги - в биореактор
<AzurUb> мне нравиться только размах этой игры
<san4o> AzurUb:  а не сори. это сакред голд. он мне больше 2го нравится
<AzurUb> много место где побегать
<AzurUb> во
<AzurUb> я же грил нету второго
<Encoder> AzurUb:  на счет apt-get -y, осиль команду man. А команда отвечает да на все вопросы
<AzurUb> а на первый сакред сцыль можешь дать
<AzurUb> у мну очень плохо с инглишом мне надо лишь примерно что она творит
<AzurUb> сказали с мышкой поможет но зараза долго уже идет
<Encoder> AzurUb: отвечает "Да" на все возникающие вопросы
<san4o> skai: оригинал это конечно тру. но инглиш не все хорошо знают. вчера смотрел спатрат - боги арены гдето 1/3 не понимал диалогов вообще
<skai> san4o: инглиш не знать простительно только тем, у кого преподавали французский или немецкий.остальные - неудачники, не осилившие школьную программу
<AzurUb> я неудачник
<kochevnik> Народ, как установить русский в AbiWord?
<AzurUb> так как сильно прогуливал школу
<kamyshovyy> народ, подскажите, во что поиграть? (стратегия или бродилка-стрелялка)
<AzurUb> в кодекс войны
<AzurUb> норма гама русская мне нравиться
<san4o> AzurUb: http://www.ex.ua/view/1687342?r=39323,23779
<AzurUb> пошаговая стратегия типа героев но там строить ничего не надо чисто стратегическая игра
<kamyshovyy> AzurUb: ok сенкс!
<AzurUb> блин мышь то не робит и сцыль не суопируешь =)
<AzurUb1> можно пажалуйста еще раз сылочку кто мне кидал
<san4o> AzurUb1: http://www.ex.ua/view/1687342?r=39323,23779
<AzurUb1> пасиба
<AzurUb1> хм эта сцылочка мне выбрасывает на главную страницу
<san4o> AzurUb1: ну тогда - игры -unix  там найди
<AzurUb1> ок пасиб
<FunkyPunky> ниче не помогает, хелп парни, как включить регулировку ркости экрана, на Lenovo S10-2 Ideapad ubuntu 10.10
<FunkyPunky> ?
<FunkyPunky> *яркости
<FunkyPunky> полузнок аплета двигаю , ниче не меняется, из консоли , выставляю значение, тоже ниче не меняется
<skai> !acpi
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='acpi'
<FunkyPunky> это ее поставить нада?
<skai> http://www.penguspy.com/#/All/free_and_commercial/sort=1/view=1/limit=0
<AzurUb> кто может добавить меня в группу на ex.ua
<FunkyPunky> skai: всеравно не работает
<skai> !q | FunkyPunky
<ubuntuhelp> FunkyPunky: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<FunkyPunky> так я так и написал, убунту 10.10, леново S10-2 idea pad не работает регулятор  яркости , ни в гноме, ни через консоль
<FunkyPunky> пробовал "setpci -s 00:02 F4.B=30" до и после установки acpi
<FunkyPunky> ?
<User090[web]> помогите решить проблему, зависает загрузка убунту,  *лайвСД* тоже
<User090[web]> ink , в чем может быть проблема. пытаюсь установить убунту зависает на загруске там где "точки ...." грузятса
<User090[web]> лайвСД тоже не загружаетса
<FunkyPunky> что же делать?!
<FunkyPunky> но помогите....
<san4o> FunkyPunky: вообще лутший вариант погуглить. твоя проблема наверняка не единственная
<FunkyPunky> да вот все что нагуглил пробовал, не помогло
<san4o> а вообще желательно б убрать сплеш скрин при загрузке. чтобы хоть понять причину в каком месте проблема
<san4o> загружается полностью ?
<FunkyPunky> да загружается полностью, и все работает замечательно кроме этого регулятора
<san4o> FunkyPunky: а сори не тебе, перепутал  я +User090[web]> прочитал
<FunkyPunky> я правда не знаю работает у меня кнопочки Fn , так как клавиатура залита, и она отключена, использую обычную юизбишную клавиатуру
<san4o> насчет проблемы с загрузкой
<FunkyPunky> в параметры управления питанием, ползунок яркости, двигай не двигай, результата тоже не дает
<FunkyPunky>  xbacklight -set 80 пробовал тоже не помогает
<FunkyPunky> поставил acpi , ничего не изменилось
<FunkyPunky> в /proc/acpi/video/OVGA/LCD/brightness значения меняются , но на яркость не влияет
<san4o> FunkyPunky: на форуме пробуй тему открыть если нет подобных
<Lorgus> холодно плин
<Lorgus> привет страна
<FunkyPunky> хорошо попробую
<FunkyPunky> вообще подобные темы встречал, ирешения в них  камуто помогли камута нет
<FunkyPunky> но попробую именно со своей моделью нетбука)
<san4o> FunkyPunky: я раньше как было. или это первый линукс у тебя ?
<FunkyPunky> это первый линукс, да и раньше я не задумывался о существовании об управлении яркости, пока не понадобилось экономно использовать аккумулятор))
<SUFLEX_> FunkyPunky поставь Windows 7. и не парся за батарейку
<san4o> SUFLEX_: и что будет ? свершится чудо и акамуляторы будут держать сутками ?
<san4o> в плане енергосбережения в новых версиях ядра возможностей кучу добавили более экономно использовать енергорусурс батареи и мануалов по этому поводу полно.
<SUFLEX_> а зачем сутка. сутки за компом не сидишь обычно. самого себя не хватит. а так долго будет держать
<san4o> SUFLEX_: может поделишся револючионными разработками майкрософта позволяющими повысить економию батарею ? или хоть скажи ПОЧЕМУ именно 7 ?
<SUFLEX_> ну все исходит из "ЧИСТА НАРМАЛЬНОГО " планировщика .
<SUFLEX_> на равных Windows просто разорвет LInux на самом деле
<SUFLEX_> просто в Linux нету очень многих вещей  - вот и экономия на лицо
<FunkyPunky> SUFLEX_ ну что за глупости
<SUFLEX_> FunkyPunky  я те за слова отвечаю )
<SUFLEX_> в linux нету UAC, нету индексации нету всяких там Superfetch. вообще непоянятно зачем ей вообще батарейка тогда
<SUFLEX_> разве что в качестве серва
<FunkyPunky> SUFLEX_ да мне так линь нравится((
<SUFLEX_> и то в качестве серва только потому что нету опять таки лишних вещей ))
<SUFLEX_> ну и так заведено что ли
<SUFLEX_> winda не хуже
<sharikoff> это как лошадь на свадьбе
<sharikoff> голова в UAC а жопа в мыле
<san4o> SUFLEX_: непонятно каким ветром ты на канал попал. советую кстати, ознакомится хоть с некоторыми фичами линукса направлеными на повышение енергосбережения  http://sites.google.com/site/linuxoptimization/home/energosberezenie
<SUFLEX_> тем более грядет время Singularity как тогда время NT. Linux нечем на это ответить. пока что
<SUFLEX_> san4o щас посмотрю
<skai> @kban SUFLEX_ сначала прочитай, потом доказывай свои глупости
<sharikoff> skai: по децки как то
<sharikoff> имхо не гут так..
<skai> sharikoff: если оставлять таких неадыкватов - он быстро разведет флейм и затроллит полканала
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> sharikoff: а нам потом банить эту половину канала придется.
<sharikoff> доказал бы аргуметировано
<skai> sharikoff: превентивные меры всяко лучше:)
<Encoder> Таким ребятам аргументы не аргументы
<skai> sharikoff: ты когда последний раз встречал троллей, на которых бы действовали аргументы?:)
<skai> @seen Dark_MX
<ubuntuhelp> Dark_MX was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 2 weeks, 4 days, 5 hours, 57 minutes, and 47 seconds ago: <Dark_MX> 220 если быть точнее
<skai> хад он
<sov_> привет всем!
<StealthVipera> привет
<sov_> подскажите менеджер типа ShotWell для упорядочивания видеофайлов
<edvardos> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<sov_> среда - Gnome
<FunkyPunky> все пральна , когда приходят холиварщики с виндо темами, папкам не до помощи нубам сразу становится))
<entrix> !ls
<ubuntuhelp> ls (dir, vdir) — команда Unix-подобной операционной системы, которое выводит (обычно на консоль) содержимое каталога (по умолчанию текущего).
<FunkyPunky> ну и что это за совет решить проблему установкой винды
<Master_Bo> кедеешники есть?
<skai> Master_Bo: ты че.у нас приличный канал:)
<Master_Bo> Собственно вопрос простой: хочу мигрировать с гнома, однакож "бабушка" сказала что мол в убунту кеды 4 как-то не очень (мол гном оринтирована)
<Master_Bo> И советовали скажем сусю... есть ли смысл в этом?
<sharikoff> Master_Bo: пока сам не попробуешь
<skai> есть.ты будешь разрушать мозг не нам а сусеводам
<sharikoff> никакие советы не помогут
<sharikoff> надо каждый дистр попробовать
<sharikoff> и тогда ты скажешь да.. мое
<Master_Bo> =))) я знаю что вопрос дурацкий...
<skai> ага:)потом вернутся в любимую венду:)так все делают:)
<sharikoff> да ну.. так делают нубы
<mva> "моё можно сказать толкьо про генту, слаку и LFS"
<sharikoff> и школьники
<mva> остальное всё - чужое
<sharikoff> mva: =)
<mva> *"мое" *
<Master_Bo> в принципе меня родимая устраивает, но много ли подводных камней (оговорюсь ставил кубунту но тогда кеды были.. в общем плазма падала)
<sharikoff> мне вот арч например очень нравится
<mva> Master_Bo: лузер
<sharikoff> ил линуксов
<mva> >6 лет на кедах
<skai> mva: про слаку нельзя сказать "мое". про нее можно сказать только "патрег-бох!"
<mva> ниразу ничего не падало
<mva> ни на 3, ни на 4
<skai> mva: кеды зло и не нужны:)
<Master_Bo> mva: могу поздравить
<skai> Master_Bo: поздраляй
<Master_Bo> хорош флеймить))\
<skai> Master_Bo: окей:)
<skai> @voice skai
<skai> главное - вовремя наказать^_^
<Master_Bo> mva: официально поздравляю с тем, что за 6 лет кристально честной и неустанной работы KDE  не падало
 * skai хлопает в ладоши и кричит "браво"
 * sharikoff is using: Finder, Skype, iTunes, Adium, iTerm, Linkinus, Google Chrome
<sharikoff>  опа
<skai> sharikoff: да работает скрипт, работает:)
<mva> хм
<Master_Bo> что за скрипт?
<gaga_rin> вечер
<sharikoff> да работаетто он работает.. но не там
<mva> а можно мне? :)
<skai> mva: хошь скрипт погоды, который определяет погоду по геоайпи?
<sharikoff> http://conceited.net/wiki/available_scripts
<Master_Bo> хочу скрипт погоды "тепло и умеренно солнечно"
<mva> skai: а он ipv6 не умеет? :)
<skai> хз.не пробовали:)
<mva> и да, это у вас для вичата скрипты? :)
<skai> mva: не.у нас просто башскрипт:)
<sharikoff> несовсем...
<mva> а
<mva> ну, не долго присобачить
<_Ice_> кто знает, сколько весит зеркало убунты?
<mva> 100500
<_Ice_> миллионов?)
<Lorgus> эххх
<Master_Bo> сортировать музыку мучительный труд
<skai> 75 гб на обе архитектуры
<black_cat> иную музыку и слушать-то тяжело...
<_Ice_> ммм..круто
<Master_Bo> black_cat: это да
<skai> http://rghost.ru/4048859
<Master_Bo> вот сижу и думаю что удалить а что оставить?!))
<razor96> Master_Bo: всё оставить, но то, что хочешь удалить, в отдельную папку засунь
<razor96> а то удалишь, а потом захочешь послушать
<_Ice_> +1
<skai> razor96: а потом захочешь послушать - заюзаешь простоплеер или ластфм:)
<_Ice_> а вообще музыку бэкапитьполезно)
<Master_Bo> razor96: тут ещё проблема я хочу коллекцию мп3 320 и вхреначиваю картинки в теги
<Master_Bo> это весьма усложняет дело
<mva> Master_Bo: ты извращенец
<mva> mp3 - говно
<mva> при чем, проприетарное
<Master_Bo> mva: но к сожалению распространенное, а качать lossless и кодить, я такое только для Doors  позволил
<mva> а зачем кодить?
<skai> mva: огг круто, но мой мобильник понимает тока мепезэ
<Lorgus> кто помнит..  у какого нетбука поворотный экран ????
<mva> твой плеер не осилил лосслесс?
<Lorgus> HP ???
<Master_Bo> Lenovo были модельки
<mva> Lorgus: HP Pavilion tx2520er ;)
<skai> Lorgus: у многих
<Master_Bo> mva: мне не нужен lossless
<Lorgus> cgc
<Lorgus> спс
<mva> Master_Bo: потому, что ты уже настолько испортил уши mp3, что не замечаешь разницы? :)
<skai> mva: а у мну сломлась правая колонка.отдельно не работает.а вместе с левой - только половина силы
<Lorgus> плин..... ATI карточка
<skai> mva: теперь даж смысла качать флаки не вижу:)
<mva> купи нормальную стереосистему
<mva> и нормальную звуковуху
<skai> mva: бо ноутбучные колонкисы не бодряк
<mva> и, гарантирую, увидишь
<Master_Bo> mva: я тогда дисков напокупаю... чтоб ещё и эффект тактильный ощутить
<mva> одно другому не мешает
<mva> более того, кто сказал, что флаки нужно непременно качать
<skai> mva: а так быстрее,чем самому грабить:)
<mva> берешь, покупаешь диск, скармливаешь его скриптику, скриптик из него нарезает флаки и кладет в коллекцию
<mva> профит!
<Master_Bo> mva: скажу просто - мне удобней
<mva> skai: не всегда
<mva> Master_Bo: тебе удобней портить уши?
<skai> mva: всегда:)ибо диск купить для поддержки исполнителя и его жалко будет распаковать:)
<mva> это кому как
<mva> мне до музыкального магазина - пара шагов
<mva> пошел, купил, сграбил, ..., профит!
<skai> а я музыку тока в нете покупаю.ибо в городе нифига не добыть
<Master_Bo> mva: я ничего не теряю))) если уши не испорчены я буду переживать когда слышу сжатую музыку, а так я всегда буду рад
<mva> ээ
<mva> чему ты рад?
<mva> тому, что слышишь обрезанную по верхним и нижним часостам музыку?
<mva> *частотам
<mva> потмоу. что MAN MP3
<Master_Bo> mva: каждый выбирает то, что ему удобней, а не аудиофил, и мне плевать на качество пока я сам не чуствую разницы, тем более слушаю в основном популярную музыку, без всяких там симфонизмов
<mva> ссзб
<antik> Привет всем
<antik> что, опять холивар по качеству музыки которая мастби? =)
<mva> и да, то, что ты называешь популярной музыкой - на самом деле не музыка, ага
<FunkyPunky> ая вообще не особо слушаю музыку, поэтому когда у меня тусня, народ слушает из инета, через грувишарк тот же
<Master_Bo> ну тут зеленый сидит и пытается
<FunkyPunky> на компе нет музла, и дисков нет с музлом)
<Master_Bo> mva: для удобство ЭТО тоже называют музыкой...
<mva> для удобство говно можно называть сгущёнкой
<mva> но есть его мало кто станет :)
<Master_Bo> mva: толстовато же... не находишь
<mva> орфография автора сохранена
<mva> :)
<antik> есть ли люди пользующиеся ircII, не могу найти нормальной инструкции по пользованию. Горячие клавиши и т.д
<mva> Master_Bo: отнюдь, в самый раз :)
<mva> antik: вряд ли ты тут таких найдёшь
<mva> они уже вымерли давно
<Master_Bo> mva: слишком очевидно и честно говоря... ну как-то явно оффтопик.
<antik> хочешь сказать wechat лучше?
<mva> он не wechat
<mva> он weechat ;)
<antik> сорри =)
<antik> а есть подобные инструкции по этой гадости, а то я как-то пытался им пользоваться, но что-то у меня не особо получилось =(
<antik> что-то типа how-to для начинающих
<Master_Bo> кстати к моему удивлению клементин не видит картинки в ogg  файлах
<[Raiden]> я тут темку для квирка замутил цветовую, возможно не везде прямо.. ftp://lennier.homelinux.net/pub/R4mc256-kvirc.kvt , http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0123/h_1295794776_e0c4264ed2.png
<[Raiden]> мб понравится кому-нить
<mva> .kvt?
<mva> у тебя 3 квирк штоле?
<[Raiden]> 4
<[Raiden]> 4.0.2
<[Raiden]> Master_Bo: багрепортни.
<Zverushka> драсти, народ чё то мня не пойму, pidgin открыват сцилки в epiphany , хотя в gconf-editor стоит iceweasel , где ешо чё переключить ?
<Master_Bo> [Raiden]: увы и ах не в курсе как делать баг-репорты
<StealthVipera> вы тут говорили про качество музыки, от куда можно по проще скачать музыку (как ви сказали в формате флас)?
<[Raiden]> Master_Bo: Ну наверное надо порегаться, посмотреть нет ли уже такой темы у них, и создать, там типа как вики
<[Raiden]> )
<Master_Bo> StealthVipera: торренты я так думаю
<[Raiden]> качай в любом лосслесс формате, сконвертить во флак не большая проблема.
<[Raiden]> если надо
<StealthVipera> флак ет сам норм формат?
<Master_Bo> [Raiden]: а не дашь сылку на руководство по составлению баг-репортов?
<[Raiden]> клементин например wv вполне играет, с куе
<[Raiden]> Master_Bo: наверное нет )
<[Raiden]> Master_Bo: но если воспринял мою идею серьезно, то тебе сюда http://code.google.com/p/clementine-player/issues/list
<Geracl> Ïðèâåò
<Geracl> âñåì
<ubuntuhelp> Geracl! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<ubuntuhelp> Geracl! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Geracl> Привет
<Geracl> видно?
<bgeyts667> видно
<mva> Geracl: нет
<mva> :)
<Geracl> =)
<[Raiden]> как всегда )
<Master_Bo> [Raiden]: эххх.. почемуж я не выучил английский)))
<Geracl> Как можно передать файл с убунту сервер?
<mva> @kick StealthVipera намеренное искажение русского языка. читаем правила.
<[Raiden]> всегда можно запрячь знающего соседа или поковыряться со словарем
<mva> Geracl: по любому из 500000 протоколов для передачи файлов
<Geracl> а самый быстрый?
<mva> любой
<Geracl> просто непонимаю
<Geracl> каким образом
<Geracl> отправится
<Geracl> мне нужно так чтоб не настраивать фтп сервер итд
<[Raiden]> Geracl: передать куда?
<Geracl> на другую машину
<mva> Geracl: а что тогда настраивать?
<Geracl> но там эта
<Geracl> винда
<mva> и да, если с вендомашины есть доступ на убунту по SSH можно на худой конец воспользоваться каким-нибудь прошаренным ssh-клиентом для венды, который умеет передавать файлы
<[Raiden]> вбей в гугл : настройка самбы ubuntu , если не подходит фтп, или почитай как передавать файлы по ссш, и заюзай какое-нить putty в винде.
<mva> putty файлы не передает вроде
<mva> :)
<Geracl> не доступ не через пути
<Geracl> рядом машина убунту сервер
<[Raiden]> мб
<Geracl> моник и клава на ней
<Geracl> сижу гляжу на файл через мс
<Geracl> непонимаю как передать
<[Raiden]> фтп вообще настраивать не обязательно. достаточно поставить  и  положить нужный файл в папку определенную в дефолтном конфиге.
<[Raiden]> или симлинк \ mount --bind
<san4o> Geracl: через putty вроде не получится. самбу поставить придется
<Geracl> ладн попробую фтп,но у меня сеть настроена автоматически
<[Raiden]> или опять же гугл и копипасть конфига
<Geracl> как узнать айпи сервера?
<mva> да в самом деле скрипт на баше в три строчки
<mva> пастит люой файл
<mva> потом его так же можно скачать
<san4o> [Raiden]: можно полюбопытствовать что на сервере стоит из приложений ?
<[Raiden]> san4o: Эм, на каком?
<Geracl> как узнать айпи своей машины?
<mva> руками
<mva> и глазами
<mva> ip a s
<Geracl> если при установке тыркнул сделать сетиь по автомату
<san4o> [Raiden]: ой ошибся  Geracl:  писал
<[Raiden]> ifconfig не пойдет?
<mva> ifconfig deprecated
<Geracl> там пусто
<mva> ты лжёшь
<Geracl> вот через ip a s
<Geracl> вывел
<Geracl> интерфейсы
<san4o> Geracl: sodo ifconfig
<[Raiden]> mva: куда катится мир...
<san4o> sudo
<Geracl> а да я врал =)
<mva> san4o: учитывая, что у него сработал ip, он и так под рутом
<Geracl> так айпи я узнал
<Geracl> как настроить по бырому фтп?
<Geracl> чтоб папку хом видно было
<bgeyts667> google?
<Geracl> в гугле я нашел вас
<Geracl> так что не куда не дется
<Geracl> помогаем ребята
<san4o> Geracl: debian.pro
<Geracl> ?
<Geracl> Блог для пользователей и администраторов Debian?
<san4o> Geracl: инквизитора блог вроде. он любит fast way описывать
<[Raiden]> Geracl: если proftpd , то по умолчанию вроде видно, на фтп только надо ломиться с локальным акком
<san4o> Geracl: про установку vsftp есть материал это и есть   ftp
<[Raiden]> но могу врать, давно не видел что там по умолч
<bgeyts667> http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=%D0%B1%D1%8B%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%8F+%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B0+ftp+ubuntu
<mva> proftpd не нуже
<san4o> [Raiden]: правильно. используется база локальных пользователей по умолчанию
<mva> vsftpd из коробки разрешает под юзером логиниться
<Geracl> да там ссылки ну уж точно не на быструю установку
<bgeyts667> первая сцыкла?
<[Raiden]> холивар по версиям фтп сервера , хехе
<bgeyts667> сцылка
<[Raiden]> кому-то не нужен, кому-то нужен...
<san4o> mva: proftp тоже из коробки разрешает пользователям системы логинится
<Xload> sharikoff[away]: слушай вот ты писал про флэш статью чтобы работало у 64 битных
<Geracl> а как порт для фтп открыть?
<Geracl> чтоб он не закрывался сам собой
<Geracl> а то после реса у меня почему то нужные порты блочатся
<[Raiden]> я не силен в фаерах.
<mva> @kick Geracl говори по-русски. А то тебя через слово не понятно
<Xload> Кто подскажет по ошибку при хаке флэш проигрывателя на 64 битной линухе?
<mva> кто такая линуха, как она стала 64битной и зачем хакать флеш?
<mva> :)
<skai> @kick Xload говори по-русски. А то тебя через слово не понятно
<skai> mva: ну не быть же избирательным:)все равны:)
<mva> :)
<Geracl> как открыть 21 порт?
<mva> поднять он не закрыт
<Xload> http://sharikoff.me/archives/120  вот статья, у меня не последний пункт ошибку пишит, что делать?
<mva> *он не закрыт. поднять демон, который будет его слушать
<Xload> Т.е. последний пункт***
<[Raiden]> mva: может он сам правил насоздавал...
<Geracl> как поднять демон который будет его слушать?
<mva> тогда он ссзб
<Geracl> напрмиер фтп vsftpd:
<Geracl> ?
<mva> Geracl: он уже поднят сразу после установки. скажи спасибо убунте
<Geracl> спасибо убунте
<mva> а вообще — service ИМЯ_ДЕМОНА start
<mva> если команды service нету (старый дистрибутв), то invoke-rc.d
<mva> синтаксис тот же
<Xload> Люди что делать вот статья http://sharikoff.me/archives/120  у меня поледний пункт ошибку пишет..
<[Raiden]> Xload: sudo надо если ты юзер
<Xload> [Raiden]: я ставлювсе рано ошибка
<mva> @voice Xload
<skai> !q | Xload
<ubuntuhelp> Xload: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<[Raiden]> набери sudo -i  , потом echo "OverrideGPUValidation=true" > /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<[Raiden]> только, реально незнаю, поможет ли от затыков
<skai> [Raiden]: помогает.проверено
<[Raiden]> я их по другому решаю - собрав ядро с ck
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> [Raiden]: спокойно смотрю флешролики на 720р в браузере на фуллскрин.хотя раньше обычный ролик с трудом игрался
<skai> [Raiden]: и вообще нефиг выражать сомнения по поводу моих заметок
<Xload> skai: у меня глючит(((((ошибка осталась
<[Raiden]> ))
<skai> !q | Xload
<ubuntuhelp> Xload: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<skai> Xload: если ты и сейчас не поймешь - забаню на неделю
<Xload> Здравствуйте, у меня установлена версия Ubuntu 10.10. Я пытаюсь получить результатт того, чтобы флэш-ролики не подвисали, я сделал все описанные действия в статье http://sharikoff.me/archives/120, результат этой статьине получен(((
<Geracl> ребят еще вопрос проблема такая ubuntu server 10.10 порт Putty после рестарта машины сам закрывается,приходится вручную открытьвать
<Geracl> как лечится?
<skai> Xload:
<skai> Xload: ты не понял.приятных каникуд
<Xload> skai: за то что я задал вопрос?
<Xload> skai: сказали бы что не знаете, нет сразу банить(((((((
<skai> @kban --user Xload 86400
<skai> а ведь ему оставалось только догадаться, и показать нам, что за ошибка
<skai> но нет.все ищут экстрасенсов
<Master_Bo> а то)
<Geracl> [20:33:27] <Geracl> ребят еще вопрос проблема такая ubuntu server 10.10 порт Putty после рестарта машины сам закрывается,приходится вручную открытьвать [20:33:30] <Geracl> как лечится?
<Geracl> ребят ответте пожалуйста
<skai> !ask | Geracl
<ubuntuhelp> Geracl: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<skai> !q | Geracl
<ubuntuhelp> Geracl: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<skai> Geracl: сыграем в русскую рулетку?:)
<Geracl> сыграем
<skai> Geracl: у тебя один шанс не получить отдых:)понять две фразы, что тебе сказал бот:)
<Geracl> если думать логично,чтоб порт окткрылся его должно слушать приложения,тоесть сам сервер ssh не встает
<Geracl> это брак ?
<skai> Geracl: неизвестно.логи смотрел?
<Geracl> а где их смотреть?
<skai> /var/log
<milante> k
<san4o> Geracl: перевожу то что ты сказал. после ребута машини. виндовый терминальный клиент putty на котором подключен через ssh розрывает соединение. как сделать чтобы не розрывалось соединение ?
<Geracl> После перезагрузки машины с ubuntu server невозможно подключится к ней по средствам putty
<Geracl> лог не нашел
<san4o> Geracl: значит ssh демон почемуто не стартует
<Geracl> он по стандарту должен автоматически стартовать?
<Geracl> или это уже надо настроить чтоб он стартовал всегда
<Geracl> ?
<san4o> Geracl: да. если ты ничего не намудрил
<kochevnik> Добрый вечер. У меня Ubuntu 10.10. Установил AbiWord 2.8.6. Как установить полную русскую локализацию?
<kochevnik> Полную русскую локализацию на AbiWord
<skai> Geracl: sudo update-rc.d add sshd default
<skai> вроде так
<[Raiden]> kochevnik: он у тебя не русский? Если пак локализации гнома стоит, то должен быть русский. Кокнретно в убунте , локализация отдельными файлами сразу на кучу всего.
<[Raiden]> *пакетами
<[Raiden]> что кстати не совсем гуд )
<kochevnik> [Raiden]: Да, полная локализация системы была произведена. Но AbiWord полностью на английском (кроме нескольких кнопок). В самой программе пробовал выставить язык с помощью tools>set language
<kochevnik> Но оказалось, что это относиться только к набираемому тексту по умолчанию.
<skai> [Raiden]: одобряешь?
<[Raiden]> kochevnik: тогда я незнаю, спроси на форуме. Как вариант, найти сорцы и вытащить оттуда файлы локализации, если они лучше )
<[Raiden]> skai: 1 пакет локализации на почти всё?
<[Raiden]> нет, не одобряю
<[Raiden]> или ты про что?
<skai> [Raiden]: не.я не проэто.я просто думаю.посмотреть кино,или поставить с минимала и собрать коробку себе:)
<kochevnik> [Raiden]:Спасибо. Попробую разобраться.
<skai> вот и решил узнать голоса народа:)
<[Raiden]> skai: всё по очереди )
<[Raiden]> - горчится, кетчуп, майонез?
<[Raiden]> -Всего!
<[Raiden]> (с)
<[Raiden]> ца*
<skai> [Raiden]: я склоняюсь к ваианту коробки:)вот и спросил - одобряешь?:)
<[Raiden]> ну, одобряю )
<[Raiden]> мне без разницы.
<skai> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=135825.0;topicseen
<skai> [Raiden]: цук.не.тогда твой голос нерепрезентативен:)
<milante> Добрый вечер!Помогите скайп поставить...
<sid_old> milante: ))
<skai> сча появится артус:)
<milante> только что убунту поставила,пытаюсь разобраться:-[
<sid_old> skai: заработал таки плюсик
<bgeyts667> milante: приятно видеть нового юзера в наших рядах
<skai> sid_old: самобичеванием:)
<skai> milante: и как мы те поможем?придем и введем с клавиатуры sudo apt-get install skype?
<sid_old> milante: http://myubuntu.ru/programmy/skype-dlya-linux-ubuntu/
<bgeyts667> skai: зачем так грубо с новичком
<milante> пробовала так,не получилось все равно(
<milante> ой
<skai> sid_old: какие репы?нафиг.в 10.10 таже версия, что и в оффе.на нее все равно забили
<sid_old> skai: для начинающего юзера так-то проще
<skai> sid_old: для начинающего юзера проще sudo apt-get install skype чем добавлять реп с той же версией
<milante> о,вроде пошло..а в текстовом файле открывшемся строчку в конце дописывать?
<skai> milante: закрой фаил.
<milante> закрыла
<skai> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa
<skai> в консоленьку введи
<milante> ага
<skai> дождись кучи пугающих букв и затем покажется слово окей
<sid_old> skai: ну я просто убунтой не пользуюся , уже и в официальном репе появился скайп? радует, хотя версия наверное 2.1
<skai> или не покажется.я уже не помню
<skai> sid_old: таже, что и в основном.
<milante> не,ок нету, а вот куча пугающих букв есть)
<skai> ну значит все нормально
<skai> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<skai> тоже в консоленьку.спросит у тебя уверен ли ты - скажи да
<milante> а он не спрашивает
<skai> ты подожди немного:)
<skai> как он закончит - скажешь
<milante> жду:)
<milante> 99%[Обработка]^C
<milante> это последняя строчка
<milante> и теперь он хочет,чтоб я что-то ввела:-[
<skai> я ж сказал - српосит продолжать - скажи да
<sid_old> пароль наверное
<bgeyts667> т.е. напиши y
<skai> sid_old: не.подтверждение
<bgeyts667> англискую
<milante> написала
<milante> ниче
<skai> sid_old: пароль он давно уже спрашивал:)
<bgeyts667> а может через удаленный доступ? так быстрее
<milante> Игн cdrom://Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release amd64 (20101007)/ maverick/main Translation-ru
<milante> 99% [Обработка]^C
<milante> вот что-то такое
<milante> а букву Y он не воспринимает
 * skai кажется, что ктото чтото раскривил у себя в сурцлисте
<skai> milante: жди.
<milante> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<milante> и курсор моргает
<skai> milante: теперь нажми alt+f2
<milante> ага
<skai> ubuntu-tweak введи туда
<milante> галочку ставить?
<skai> не
<milante> Could not open location 'file:///home/ubuntu/ubuntu-tweak'
<skai> ясно.в консоленьку введи sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<milante> так
<skai> artus: я ж казал, что ты скоро появишься:)
<artus> skai, ))
<milante> я минут на 20 отойду..а потом опять приду вас мучать:-[
<skai> artus: ты им займешься по возвращении
<sid_old> skai: ей а не им..
<skai> sid_old: there is no girls in the internet
<Master_Bo> Really? Oh, shi......
<sid_old> по телеку опять про гибель птиц
<Master_Bo> хорошо что не про гибель людей
<sid_old> Master_Bo: судя по предсказаниям, скоро и про это будет))
<skai> sid_old: предсказали анонсом очередной боевик?:))
<Master_Bo> sid_old: ох уж мне эти предсказатели
<Crave> Всем привет! Ищу модераторов и просто опытных пользователей на форум www.linux4me.org. Кого заинтересовало - обращайтесь.
<skai> @kick Crave изыди, спамер
 * skai дзен
<skai> artus: вот где ты был раньше:)
<artus> ))
<Master_Bo> ухх
<artus> ща погодь )
<sid_old> здеся как в беларуси? зачистка?))
<skai> sid_old: здеся как в раю:)
<skai> в аду демократия, а в раю - цартсво:)
 * skai смотрит ватмана:)фильм - мой ровесник
<[Raiden]> в моей колекции есть несколько 50х
<[Raiden]> forbidden planet например
<Master_Bo> докачал King Crimson. мощь
<sid_old> начал смотреть сериал калифорникейш
<rapidsp> поел курицу
<sid_old> ))
<skai> sid_old: молодец:)
<Master_Bo> спасибо! нужно второй сезон скачать
<Master_Bo> а давайте обьединимся
<Master_Bo> скажем посмотрим сериальчик с курочкой а потом затусим под кримсонов?
<bgeyts667> не подскажите как изменить закладки в меню "переход"?
<TheThing> По пхпмайадмину подскажет кто? На тематическом канале тишина... Восстановил убунту из бекапа, возможно, косяки с правами. Переустановка не помогает. При переходе в браузере по адресу ..../phpmyadmin/ выдается "При cookie-аутентификации, в конфигурационном
<TheThing> файле необходимо задать парольную фразу установив значение директивы $cfg['blowfish_secret']."
<AzurUb> кто еще не видел хочу поделиться опупеный рисунок пингвина в аски коде http://www.100mb.nl/
<artus> TheThing, ето повод флудить здесь?
<skai> AzurUb: боян.уже обсудили в толксах
<AzurUb> =)
<AzurUb> а я недавно надыбал прикольно сделано =)
<jah-man> всем приветы)
<bgeyts667> не подскажите как изменить закладки в меню "перезод"
<bgeyts667> "переход"
<AzurUb> а да чего то я не нашел как сделать чтобы при закрузке цифровая клавиатура сама врубалась
<TheThing> artus: это повод спросить здесь, раз все равно на убунте сабж стоит. а тебя лично это сильно напрягает и свербит где?
<jah-man> а как записать звук воспроизводимый на компе?
<artus> !na
<ubuntuhelp> как вы уже надоели со своим аргументом «${SOFTNAME} у меня запущена на убунте поэтому это не оффтоп.»! Читаем правила, пункты 2.5, 2.6 и 2.13 и !ubu
<TheThing> одноврменно с популярностью канала у некоторых ЧСВ зашкаливает
<antik1> TheThing: попробуй сделать dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin
<TheThing> о спасибо
<TheThing> именно как переконфигурировать пакеты, я и забыл.
<TheThing> antik1: хех. увы. не помогает.
<[Raiden]> bgeyts667: в наутилусе, в левую панельку мышой папки кидай или удаляй, они будут в меню переход.
<bgeyts667> [Raiden]: спс!
<jah-man> помогите...пожалуйста. как можно записать звук воспроизводимый на компьютере?...
<skai> jah-man: подставив микрофон к колонкам?
<jah-man> skai, не. не вариант.
<skai> jah-man: а если серьезно - куча софтин, вклбючая влц можно применить:)на форуме подробности были
<jah-man> skai, vlc?
<Geracl> можно еще легче сделать провод
<Geracl> воткнуть в разьем колонок
<Geracl> и микрафона
<Geracl> такая замкнутая цепочка тебе даст записать все что угодно =)
<jah-man> Geracl, нет пардон это уже извращенство...
<jah-man> если можно решить программно? зачем такие костыли?О_о
<skai> Geracl: не.там проще.в качестве капчур девайса указать ХХХХ и все:)я просто не помню какое указать.на форуме было указано
<jah-man> skai, качаю влк.. ну блин...копать тонны топиков форума нет никакого желания..
<Geracl> а эт установить в настройках звука указать разьем микрафона разьемом выхода звука
<skai> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:osmoma/rec-applet
<skai> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install rec-applet
<skai> и добавить ан панель
<jah-man> skai, спасибо тебе добрый человек))))
<jah-man> skai, медальку тебе бы дать)
<skai> jah-man: еще раз начнешь спрашивать то, что выдает форум по запросу запись звука - кастрирую:)
<jah-man> skai, :) понял, товарищ капитан! золотое правило: прежде чем спросить на канале, поищи на форуме)
<Geracl> а Торвальдс тут бывает?
 * chelaxe уфф... вытирает пот со лба
<chelaxe> сдал все...
<TheThing> Geracl: я за него
<Geracl> ={
<chelaxe> да сам заходил и назначил TheThing быть вместо него тут)
<antik> TheThing: сообщение которые ты говорил по пхпмайадмину - этот что-то типа варнинга. Он нормально работает и с ним. Только это дополнительная дыра в безопасности
<TheThing> antik: он никак не работает.
<antik> если это н продакшн, можешь не париться
<TheThing> ибо мне некуда ввести пароль
<TheThing> на странице, кроме этого сообщения, больше ничего нет.
<antik> хм, у меня такое же сообщение весит и все ок
<TheThing> и у меня оно никогда не висело
<TheThing> апач работает, мускуль работае, майадмин стоит... а как через него добраться до баз - хз.. ервый раз с таким сталкиваюсь
<antik> это могут быть проблемы с правами, надо что бы пользователь под которым запущен apache  имел доступ к файлам phpmyadmina
<artus> @voice TheThing
<antik> TheThing: пиши в личку, обсудим
<TheThing> artus: спасибо, дорогой! а то мой автовойс куда-то делся
<AzurUb> Ребята кто пользуеться обменником Ex.ua
<san4o> AzurUb: ты все мучаешся с ех. если есть рейтинг то можна и отсюда http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1892343
<Master_Bo> если нет рейтинга то оттуда тоже можно=)
<AzurUb> да не я понял ща суть
<AzurUb> там нужен украинский ай пишник и пдруб токо через прокси можно
<AzurUb> все разобралса пасыба
<jlewka> хелп ми,  проблема с клавой на нетбуке... убунту ни как не реагирует не на какие нажатия клавишь..
<jlewka> причем в иксах все норм, и в арче тоже
<AzurUb> а есть какой нибудь хороший русский торрент для линукс или конкретно для убунту впринцепи можно и инглишь
<jlewka> репозиторий подойдет?)
<TheThing> AzurUb: в чем смысл вопроса? торрент - это раздача на торрент-трекере, либо торрент-файл. причем тут убунта?
<Master_Bo> AzurUb: я пользуюсь deluge
<jlewka> и до авторизации в системе тоже все хорошо, пароль ввести можно, проблемы начинаются потом, dmesg говорит "composite sync not suported"
<AzurUb> ну трекер
<Master_Bo> тьфу
<TheThing> убунту тем более никакой связи торрент-трекером не имеет
<Master_Bo> rutracker.org
<jlewka> AzurUb, а чем тебе репа убунтовская не нравится? под твое описание лучше и не придумаешь
<Geracl> ссылку на репозиторий Болгенос не подкините?
<sel> он только для избарнных
<san4o> Geracl: =) старая шутка
<Master_Bo> хммм
<jah-man> skai, можешь меня кастрировать...я черт побери не знаю че делать, оно неработает..
<skai> !q | jah-man
<ubuntuhelp> jah-man: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<jah-man> skai, ты посоветовал поставить rec-applet, поставил последнюю версию из репозитория программы, я попробовал записать звук воспроизводящийся у меня на компьютере в отдельный файл,перепробовал все что значилось в графе устройства в апплете, в резу
<jah-man> льтате ни... ничего не получилось. ЧЯДНТ?
<sel> что за ЧЯДНТ?
<skai> jah-man: ты на форум заглянул почитать тему, где про него говорилось?
<jah-man> sel, что я делаю не так.
<sel> я уже погуглил))
<jah-man> skai, готовить половой орган к кастрации? нееет..(
<milante> Я снова с вамиO:-)
<skai> artus: это к тебе
<skai> @devoice
<jah-man> skai, вопрос отменен...
<skai> jah-man: за хозяйство испугался?:))
<artus> jah-man, http://lj.rossia.org/users/featar/242163.html
<jah-man> skai, и это тоже) новое то не отрастишь а старое не пришьешь, покопал форум...
<milante> кто мне там советовал tweak поставить?оно нашлось:-[
<skai> jah-man: ты не читл истории про одного актера, у которого жена отрезала в ревности ночью орган,а врачи пришили:)уже и ребенка от любовницы настрелял вроде
<skai> milante: он ушел
<artus> да и gnome-sound-recorder умеет
<jah-man> skai, действительно не читал...ну да есть же хорошие нейро хирурги...но только не в моей тьмутаракани..
<milante> ну тогда кто-нибудь уж доведите до ума)
<skai> artus: помоги парню с проблемами самоопределения:)
<milante> я девушка,если эт про меня;-)
<skai> milante: there is no girls in the internet
<skai> milante: tits or GTFO
<skai> milante: выбирай аргумент
<TheThing> ыы
<milante> :-Dок,ве
<milante> время подумать есть?)
<skai> milante: ага.14 секунд
<korvin> !нг
<skai> korvin: че ты от бота хочешь?
<korvin> не туда
<milante> не,давайте так:вы мне скайп,я вам аргумент)
<skai> milante: ты не понимаешь.ты не можешь торговаться
<Master_Bo> skai: господи, все три мощнейших аргумента
<skai> Master_Bo: три?О_о
<milante> а я и не торгуюсь;-)
<Master_Bo> skai:  *без комментариев*
<Master_Bo> чёрт
<Master_Bo> как говорилось в одном ролике: «чтобы сварить пельмени, надо сначала купить пельмени»
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell inkvizitor68sl about q
<ubuntuhelp> inkvizitor68sl, please see my private message
<inkvizitor68sl> а?
<Master_Bo> Интересный факт, VLC вроде как начал «из коробки» vdpau однакож, у меня тормозит
<[Raiden]> и галку поставил?
<Master_Bo> [Raiden]: ага
<[Raiden]> вообще не уверен что оно юзает вдпау, мплейер - да
<skai> влц юзает ваапи
<[Raiden]> а про влц когда читал, там упоминалось vaapi
<Master_Bo> там написано "экспериментально"
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> есть правда пакетик vdpau-vaapi или как-то так, но незнаю работает или нет
<Master_Bo> серьезно?
<baltazor> всем привет, вопрос: поставил на виртуальную машину Убунту десктоп 10.10 (сеть работает, качает обновление все ок) , в удаленном рабочем столе включил там все, но при попытке с обычного компа туда законектится обрывает связь
<baltazor> возможно нужно использовать какой то порт для подключения?
<[Raiden]> vdpau-va-driver                           - VDPAU-based backend for VA API   - работу не гарантирую, советую мплейер.
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> а у меня, кстати, в VLC ускорение графики прекрасно работает
<inkvizitor68sl> вива ля интел!
<skai> вива ля интел
<[Raiden]> а у мну в смплейер )
<Master_Bo> ну smplayer я имею
<Master_Bo> но хотелось бы VLC ибо не люблю зоопарк плееров
<skai> грязное животное
<baltazor> какой порт слушает ВЛЦ?
<baltazor> ВНЦ*
<Master_Bo> skai: окстись
<[Raiden]> Master_Bo: Ну тогда жди когда будет не эксперементал и багрепорти :)
<baltazor> какой порт слушает ВНЦ?
<Master_Bo> [Raiden]: ага... к тому времени думаю научусь)
<inkvizitor68sl> baltazor, 5190
<[Raiden]> )
<baltazor> inkvizitor68sl: спс
<inkvizitor68sl> по дефолту
<[Raiden]> When we can espect a supporting of hardware decoding of video using Nvidia's vdpau in vlc?
<[Raiden]> Yes, two students are working on it.
<[Raiden]> с форума влц )
<skai> ыыы
<rapidsp> 5190 разве не AOL? :)
<Master_Bo> я верю в них)
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<_Ice_> lftp mirror.yandex.ru:/ubuntu> du -sh
<_Ice_> 412G
<inkvizitor68sl> и? )
<_Ice_> а то думал, что ж так долго
<inkvizitor68sl> гыг
<_Ice_> тогда возникает вопрос. как скачать все пакеты только из выбранных ревизий? а то видать они там в куче
<_Ice_> вроде знаю ответ)
<_Ice_> отбой)
<skai> _Ice_: apt-mirror dsrehb hfpjr
<AndreX> q
 * [Raiden] o0(возможно skai имел ввиду: _Ice_^ фзе-ьшккщк выкури разок)
<[Raiden]> кривоватый скрипт...
<_Ice_> невариант. его ведь ставить надо)
<skai> [Raiden]: в моем варианте оть чтото понятно
<_Ice_> а в репе вроде как md5-файл ревизии видел. оттуда имена стравить rsync'у)
<Lorgus> и все таки они падают.....  (березы) и на провода
<skai-falkorr> skai меня стесняется:)
<Master_Bo> пойду готовить, всем кто в чате - чмоки!
<skai-falkorr> @kick Master_Bo
<skai-falkorr> не успел:)
<sel> xD
<jah-man> skai тут?
<skai-falkorr> нет
<skai-falkorr> он вылутул
<AndreX> угадай
<jah-man> ммм..
<jah-man> skai-falkorr, а когда вернется? :D
<rapidsp> ритмбокс у кого нить есть под рукой? дайте ссылку на трансляцию Absolute Classic Rock
<[Raiden]> улетел, но обещал вернутся
 * Di культурна чафкает
<[Raiden]> мульт вспомнился
<jah-man> черт, ну кто-нибудь мне поможет? как мне записать выход со звуковой карты? вариант с проводом не предлагать..
<AndreX> <rapidsp>  тебе какой?
<AndreX> из 2х
<[Raiden]> ритмбокса нема, могу такое подкинуть http://216.155.137.148:8014
<rapidsp> [Raiden]: пасиб
<rapidsp> AndreX: верхний :)
<rapidsp> да вроде нашел :)
 * Di ик
<jah-man> ау? так кто-нибудь поможет?
<AndreX> на диктофон ))
<chelaxe> записать выход со звуковой карты...
<jah-man> chelaxe, да-да...
<AzurUb> ребят а физикс (nvidia) в wine фурычит
<chelaxe> вставь провод с выхода на линейный вход и записывай
<jah-man> chelaxe, я когда формулировал вопрос, указал невозможность такого решения.
<chelaxe> почему?
<chelaxe> звук где, в чем записать надо?
<jah-man> потому что нет ни паяльника ни мини джека.
<chelaxe> (... без паяльника жить нельзя))
<jah-man> chelaxe, нужно записать то что выводит хром в файл.
<chelaxe> флеш?
<jah-man> chelaxe, не совсем....выводит в alsa
<chelaxe> дай ссылку на эту страничку соображу
<jah-man> chelaxe, http://music.yandex.ru/
<gotohell> AzurUb, конечно нет. вайн же не содержит в себе драйвера с поддержкой physx'а, фича именно в драйверах и при желании ее бы давно реализовали в ATI картах.
<sel> фича в том что физикс этот нафиг не упал
<sel> графу не слишком улучшает а нагрузка на карту ппц
<gotohell> sel, еще как упал.
<AzurUb> да я бы не сказал
<jah-man> sel, но вот в метро 2033 без физикса не поиграешь..
<AzurUb> сравни сакред 2 с физиксом и без
<AzurUb> довольно много красивых эффектов
<sel> да тут в вайне сакред 2 без физикса на высоких тормозит
<jah-man> chelaxe, ну что там?
<sel> даже на gtx 250
<chelaxe> jah-man: копай в сторону как слить музыку и видео... должно получится... посмотри на userscript.com для фф и грейсмонкей
<[Raiden]> если рассмотреть вариант с 2 видеокартами ли больше и одна под физику...
<gotohell> фича отличная... поднимает качество самой игры на другйо уровень.
<gotohell> [Raiden], в этом нет необходимости.
<gotohell> физикс не сильно напрягает карту.
<chelaxe> jah-man: так и качество лучше будет
<jah-man> chelaxe, спасибо.
<gotohell> а вот проц фатально жрет.
<AzurUb> а я вроде де то читал что радеон свою фишку крутит под физикс то есть свою разработку
<[Raiden]> Ну, у меня есть сомнения. Хотя в случае вайна не важно ибо и так не быстро.
<chelaxe> ))
<gotohell> [Raiden], под вайном харварный физикс не будет работать.
<gotohell> хардварный*.
<gotohell> все ляжет на cpu
<AzurUb> ну и ладно суть не в красоте а геймплее так что и без физикса отлично загамаю
<AzurUb> только вот что за фигня при закрытии игр вайн зависает
<AzurUb> или если свернуть игру и потом вернуться то тоже виснет
<sel> тут смотря какая игра
<gotohell> тогда не вижу смысл в нвидиа картах. ведь именно в этих фишках ее прелесть.
<sel> в некоторые можно поиграть только ради графики
<sel> а некоторые как сетлерс 2 и графика не важна сам процесс важен
<AzurUb> крайзис чисто из за графы играл
<gotohell> ради графики никто не играет... ну может дети.
<AzurUb> не ну охото на инновации посмотреть
<gotohell> толку от них если все это гармонично не собрать в достойный продукт.
<AzurUb> ага вот диабла старая дрянь ничего сверх прикольного а почему то затягивает
<gotohell> будь то звук, графика, а вот игру с достостойным геймплеем я готов играть с отвратительной графикой и звуком.
<sel> потому что можно сделать миллион денег на 1ом лвле не отходя от торгоша аукциониста :D
<gotohell> тот же 1 диабло
<[Raiden]> в своё время там была отличная графика. Ну в смысле, не хуже или даже лучше других игр.
<AzurUb> не всегда готику третью не играл когда вышла  а игрха вещ
<gotohell> AzurUb, 4 попробуй.
<AzurUb> как мильон сделать
<AzurUb> 4 шляпа
<[Raiden]> дьябло 3 я бы глянул...
<AzurUb> пять минут поиграл и понял это не готика
<gotohell> отличная. просто короткая.
<sel> дьябло 3 делают под вов
<AzurUb> да с нетерпением ждем дяблу 3
<sel> дротскую игру
<[Raiden]> А видели новй трейлер  дюк нукем форевер?
<[Raiden]> )
<sel> оо
<gotohell> -_-
<AzurUb> дюк нукем это классика которую стоит играть в оригинале
<AzurUb> и мачить свинок из пикселей
<[Raiden]> детям не смотреть :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1-b78TKZIyw
<skai-falkorr> @voice sel [Raiden]
<skai-falkorr> @vocie AzurUb
<sel> оо голос вроде и не отбирали
<skai-falkorr> ubuntuhelp: tell sel about v
<ubuntuhelp> sel, please see my private message
<sel> ужс какой
<gotohell> skai-falkorr, ну и меня до кучи -_-
<skai-falkorr> ubuntuhelp: please tell sel about rules
<ubuntuhelp> sel, please see my private message
<sel> скай, бот откзывается со мной разговаривать 111
<AzurUb> опа токо ща заметил что разрабатываеться сакред 3
<AzurUb> а вроде как компания обонкротилась
<gotohell> AzurUb, оффтоп хорош в меру. можешь и бан поймать.
<AzurUb> все ухажу из чата чтоб бан не поймать всем приятных сновидений =)
<[Raiden]> бб
<sel> парни пользуется кто Emerald'ом?
<tenshigo> sel а зачем? функционала компиза вполне достаточно да и темы можно любые установить и так.
<tenshigo> а прозрачные бары врядли кому нужны.
<sel> ну а мне нравится темы для эмеральда, у меня просто с ним проблемка
<sel> запускается почему то только от рута
<tenshigo> многим охото нормального удобного рабочего окружения, а не черт знает что. ты же наверно не любишь девушек с тонной штукатурки -_-
<umren> yo
<[Raiden]> sel: ну бывает пользуюсь
<lightdeath> Помогите с xorg.conf
<[Raiden]> tenshigo: не все темы эмеральда цветастые и прозрачные.
<tenshigo> [Raiden], да пробовал. там много разных движков, но все это лишнее.
<tenshigo> дублирует функционал движка тем гнома.
<tenshigo> путь и гибче.
<tenshigo> пусть*
<umren> use kde luke?
<[Raiden]> Ну, не всегда копируют и если скажем углы темы закругленные, то на гтк декораторе с зазубринами )
<[Raiden]> я кстати поэтмоу с квадратными предпочитаю
<umren> как убрать разницу в цвете панели уведомлений и общей панели? http://i.imgur.com/2uFPH.png
<umren> она чуть более темная
<umren> и это мне ужастно мазолит глаза )
<tenshigo> по мне стандартные темы и так красивые. разве что я предпочитаю светлую тему.
<[Raiden]> подобрать фон\цвет панели в настройках, либо править тему
<tenshigo> темная на любителя.
<umren> да, тема кривая в mint 10 ;/
<lightdeath> Помогите с xorg.conf
<lightdeath> я пытаюсь в нем исправлять но он как буд то не работает
<sel> что ты в нём пытаешься исправить?
<lightdeath> у меня проблема с частотой
<lightdeath> больше 60 нету
<sel> карта какая
<inkvizitor68sl> lightdeath, убунта? версия?
<umren> там кая то команда, надо добавлять
<lightdeath> GF  8600
<[Raiden]> lightdeath: может не так испрвляешь\ошибка в конфиге. смотри /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<umren> не помню уже %)
<lightdeath> nvidia
<inkvizitor68sl> йасно, тогда я тоже не помню - работает там xorg.conf или нет.
<[Raiden]> или не ошибка загрузки конфига, а просто игнор твоих опций. Т.к. неверно вписал
<sel> через утилиту от нвидиа не ставит?
<[Raiden]> работает в любом случае.
<umren> sel: нет
<lightdeath> я дрова не ставил
<umren> :D
<umren> стоит начать
<umren> там у тя справа горела кнопка проприатных дроф
<umren> советую поставить
<sel> советую поставить из репозитория
<lightdeath> мне ненужны не эфекты, ни игрушки мне просто с текстами работать
<sel> а не эти
<[Raiden]> Ну может ему не надо закрытые
<umren> лучше закрытые
<umren> они качественные :)
<sel> они старые
<[Raiden]> lightdeath: покажи лог и конфиг
<antik> надо в локальной сети поднять чат, на чем лучше основывать? на irc или jabber?
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<lightdeath> нет про дрова ничего не было
<umren> antik: без разницы :)
<umren> lightdeath: ок нажми система > администрирование > дополнительные дрова
<skai-falkorr> ладно.вы не шалите.я спать
<antik> а какие серверные решения подскажите для irc-сервера? в гугл проьба не отправлять, а посоветовать по собственному опыту?
<lightdeath> вот xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/557324/
<umren> Driver      "vboxvideo"
<umren> virtualbox?
<umren> o_O
<lightdeath> ну да на виртуалке стоит
<umren> забудь про дрова и ксорг тогда
<sel> ыы
<sel> какой толк от линя на виртуалке
<lightdeath> а как частоту тогда поднять
<[Raiden]> umren: он и не спрашивал про закрытые дрова
<umren> никак, она такая же как на твоей машине
<umren> или ты думаешь в виртуалке отдельно рендерица другая частота?
<lightdeath> на машине у меня 100 сейчас и все четко, в лине все мылит
<umren> и видеокарта отслеживает ее положение?)
<umren> скриншот кинь)
<sel> посмотри в настройках виртуалбокса пункт видео
<sel> там есть что то про 3-D и 2-D ускорение
<sel> и про частоту
<sel> я вб давно уже удалил правда
<umren> ага, забудь про линукс, все видео через виртуалбокс
<antik> что насчет irc серверов? кто-нибудь подскажет какой софт использовать для поднятия собственного?
<sel> hybrid
<antik> sel: сам исползовал?
<sel> я использовал ircd
<sel> на винде
<antik> ну мастдайные меня не интересуют =)
<lightdeath> пробовал я в настройках вирт- машины менять 3Д-2Д, а про частоты там нету
<sel> ну они есть и для unix
<sel> наверное даже в репозитории найдёшь
<sel> ircd-hybrid
<sel> воот такой я ставил
<sel> не плохой сервер
<sel> кстати есть в репах
<antik> sel: спс
<[Raiden]> lightdeath: сдаюсь, незнаю, возможно выше верно сказали, и рефреш должен быт ьтакой же как у реально ос.
<[Raiden]> предлогаю править тексты в реальной ос, гонять ради это виртуалку как-то...
<[Raiden]> )
<umren> [Raiden]: да ладно, норм вполне) для чего то виртуалка же нужна?)
<sel> что б поставить туда окна и запускать в них вирусы
<[Raiden]> пусть гоняет в окне...
<[Raiden]> по идее тогда пофиг рефреш
<umren> сморя че он делает
<[Raiden]> могу только послать пробовать другие виртуалки
<[Raiden]> от вмвари или от мс.
<umren> да не, в вбоксе все ок должно быть
<[Raiden]> фиг знает, у меня тфт, тут всегда 60гц
<umren> я юзал на монике где было 75, вбокс и двух ос было все ок, хотя в настройках ос там может показывать другие цифры
<umren> а так частота одинаковая
<umren> не знаю, я так и не понял в чем проблема у lightdeath
<umren> видео бы посмотреть или скриншот хотя бы
<umren> видно должно быть
<[Raiden]> да ладно, не важно. Всеравно это не серьезно. :) Пощупает в виртуалке линукс и забьет.
<[Raiden]> в общем пошутил
<umren> ну виртуалка это как безопасный секс
<umren> не для реальных пацанов конечно, но хоть что то ))
<sel> я вот не понимаю чего люди так боятся линукса
<sel> пол часа работы и он уже круче любой винды во всех планах
<umren> я тоже в детсве боялся, что комп сгорит
<sel> у меня в детстве было 3 денди и все 3 я разобрал (((
<antik> ты это раскажи дизайнерам, которым в гимпе нечего делать
<umren> у меня была nes и snes.. вторая где то еще валяется и работает )
<umren> antik: согласен
<antik> пока adobe на лине нечему заменить
<[Raiden]> дизайнеры бывают разные.
<umren> ну adobe не очень к линуксу стремится
<sel> дизайнеры все давно на макке
<antik> ну и с видеомонтажем не все так просто
<umren> вон flex вроде перестали builder выпускать тоже
<umren> с плагином их хреновенько тоже досихпор )
<[koshka]> artus: :P
<artus> [koshka], котя)
<umren> так что под линукс наврядли будет creative suite в ближайшие 20 лет )
<antik> с флексом проще, берешь eclipse и прикручиваешь sdk
<[koshka]> :))
<umren> antik: ну так их сдк там outdated на сайте
<umren> начиная с 4ки вроде она уже не выходило на линуксе)
<[Raiden]> возможно вообще не будет креатив сюит, никогда. А вот дизайнеры использующие линукс скорее всего будут. По крайней мере из моих знакомых 1 есть.
<umren> и написано, что мол поддерживатся не будет
<umren> мерзкая фирмочка вобщем)
<antik> [Raiden]: в чем рисует?
<[Raiden]> гимп\инскейп\3дмакс
<umren> [Raiden]: везде учат продуктам адобе, везде требования на работе - adobe. Типаграфия про другие форматы тоже не в курсе особо )
<parfux> 3dmax есть?
<[Raiden]> ой, не макс, а этот, забыл
<umren> вроде нет)
<umren> maya
<[Raiden]> склероз в общем
<parfux> блендер?
<umren> блендер ага)
<[Raiden]> да, юлендер
<sel> не ну это если брать узкие специализации, а вот рядового десктоп юзера
<sel> та же убунта, в ней есть всё что надо
<umren> секретаршу?
<sel> да хотя бы её
<sel> OoO. аська, скайп, карты
<sel> что ещё надо :D
<umren> ну в офисе там макросы могут быть не поддерживаемые из старых документов )
<umren> и иногда он криво все открывает
<parfux> а что за макросы?
<umren> vba
<parfux> все кричат, что не работает, а я ниразу их невидел
<umren> я видел, много раз
<sel> сейчас говорят появилось ответвление от ОоО какой то либрейт оффис
<parfux> vba и секретаршы?
<sel> пробовал кто?
<umren> parfux: могут быть в документах которые секретарше присылают
<umren> где они выполняют некие интерактивные функции
<parfux> рассылают письма, форматируют диски...
<umren> оффтоп: офис единственный продукт который мне нравится у империи зла
<parfux> как тебе 2007?
<umren> отлично
<umren> очень удобный
<[Raiden]> исует всякие хрени типа таких http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0123/h_1295812504_d36198aca7.png или типа таких http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0123/h_1295812567_a34202da0a.png
<antik> мне нравится у них Powerpoin
<antik> а опенофис пока отстает в этом плане
<umren> мс офис бы я под линуксом бы не против иметь )
<artus> @voice parfux umren
<antik> кстати, а он в вайне не запускается?
<umren> там криво все работает
<umren> и вроде с макросами проблемы
<umren> надо почитать
<[Raiden]> ваще согласен линукс нишевая штука, многого нет. Если по задачам укладываетесь, можно юзать.
<parfux> просто к хорошему привыкли=)
<[Raiden]> а если не укладываетесь, то ради моды его юзать нет смысла, в виртуалках под виндой. Тот же нотпед быстрее запустить - чел выше сказал что текст надо править.
<umren> хорошая платформа для девелоперов, жаль что всякие жирные проприатщики ждут набора критической массы, а ей взятся неоткуда пока не будет эти проприатщиков там )
<sel> ms office можно запустить в никсах через какую то альтернативу вайну коммерческую
<sel> с кряком на торрентах есть
<lightdeath> я вот нифига не линуксоид, но вообще без проблем перешел на убунту
<artus> @kban sel 3600 учим правила
<lightdeath> сначала на бук поставил потом на рабочий комп, теперь вот на домашний, правда на виртбокс
<[Raiden]> вин юзеры ещё привыкли к топовым программам. Из-завареза. Про дизайнер - фотошоп , кроппинг сделать или красные глаза убрать - опять фотошоп.
<umren> ага, и надо что бы везде было написано "ultimate" версия
<antik> у меня на ноуте стоит уже года 3-4 и как-то нет желания возвращаться на мастдай, хоть и есть лицензия
<[Raiden]> максимализм в общем )
<antik> в dpkg директива instdir указывает откуда или куда ставить?
<parfux> не уверен, но по моему логичнее "куда"
<lightdeath> не, теперь не не ультимейт, а максимум-эдишен
<[Raiden]> насчет дизайнеров ещё, если речь не про печать, где надо cmyk , а для веба, то гимп более чем подходит.
<parfux> красил на даче окно, на банке с эмалью написано "супер нитро эмаль люкс" а на обороте написано что расстворяется только "ультра нитро расстворителем" данной фирмы
<[Raiden]> и модулей\скриптов к нему туева хуча
<parfux> развел бензином и покрасил
<parfux> так и с вашим #7
<[Raiden]> про видеомонтаж думаю тоже могу удивить...
<antik> дело в том, что нужно новое покаление дизайнеров, которое иначально учится работать в гимпе, а не в адобе
<antik> переучиваться всегда тяжело
<umren> индустрия нужна
<[Raiden]> Ну силком не тащит никто. Всё очень просто. нужен креатив сюит, ставишь винду и всё.
<[Raiden]> )
<parfux> друг устроился в дизайн студию, где все на СПО
<umren> artlebedev?
<parfux> гимп так ему и не понравился, прятал виртуалку от начальства
<umren> ))
<[Raiden]> отвлекся... Видео править тут можно вполне нормально, для дома или для ютуба например, как минимум ест ьштуки 3 сносных видеоредакторов
<[Raiden]> но есть ещё и вот такие http://asvlabs.at.ua/publ/5
<antik> за рубежом в дизайнерских студиях не жадничают на покупку софта, а у нас легче работать на пиратском, но известном все софте, чем искать дизайнеров знающих опенсорс
<antik> а за счет фирмы вести переобучение тем более никто не хочет
<parfux> хах да что там за переобучение?
<parfux> хотя
<parfux> крутому дизайнеру мб и нужно
<[Raiden]> Ну можете забрасывать адобе просьбами о портировании. Хотя я думаю про дизайнеру реально ос не важна, и цена за винду в 200-300$ не важна тоже.
<parfux> а верстальщику хоть паинтом
<[Raiden]> может быть, дизайнеру ваще не важно, тратиться будет фирма )
<[Raiden]> походу я винплатформу рекламить начал.
<umren> ща много фрилансеров дизайнеров
 * [Raiden] спрятался
<umren> зачем им фирма
<[Raiden]> согласен, много
<tenshigo> гимп даже продвинутей фотошопа.
<umren> когда будут отслеживать лицензионный софт и сажать на лет 5, либо забирать квартиру
<antik> ок, а как дело у линя с планшетами?
<umren> тогда оффтопа не станет ))
<tenshigo> просто нужно себя заставить привыкнуть.
<[Raiden]> насчет продвинутей я наверное не соглашусь, но во многом он неплох. Я не дизайнер, иногда рисую валлпапер какой-нит ьпростенький и фотки бывает правлю не совсем удачные - мне нормально.
<[Raiden]> )
<antik> он немного не понятен. если до этого работал с фотошопом.
<antik> я кроп найти в нем дооолго не мог
<parfux> вырезать семью на глазах, а самого на каторгу...
<tenshigo> [Raiden], продвинутей. фотошопу многое не снилось. просто фотошоп стандарт. а привыкать к гимпу после шопа очень сложно. поэтому многи забили на него.
<tenshigo> как и говорил ранее дело в привычке.
<umren> tenshigo: вначале надо сделать интерфейс юзерфрендли и подефульту все запихать в одно окно
<umren> функционально gimp хорош, интерфейс ужасен
<[Raiden]> угу. Да в общем и не должно быть легко, это не копия фотошопа, другой инструмент. надо учить\привыкать.
<parfux> у гимпа в производительность хуже...
<tenshigo> umren, кому надо, а кому не очень. не плохая идея если у тебя моник ну очень дизингерский.
<tenshigo> дюймов так 30
<antik> у нас в универе на рабочем месте по два моника по 22"
<tenshigo> :)
<antik> =)
<parfux> а вот у gcc есть опции -O1 -O2 -O3, и есть -Os чем она отличается?
<Sergey_IT> важно, что в голове, а не на рабочем месте
<umren> tenshigo: не совсем понял о чем ты :) типа ФШ хорош тока на больших мониторах, а раздельный интерфейс гимпа себя лучше проявляет на <30" ?
<[Raiden]> всё я нафлудился. Напоследок http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0123/h_1295814340_f42986e068.jpeg
<tenshigo> раздельный интерфейс хорошо на больших мониторах или если у тебя он не 1
<tenshigo> во вторых: ты готов платить?
<tenshigo> ты реально из своего кармана готов выложить за фотошоп, оценивая именно с своей точки зрения...
<tenshigo> а не папа,мама,друг нашептал...
<parfux> причем каждые 3 года
<[koshka]> vir0id: ;)
<vir0id> :q
<umren> на самом деле здесь больше вопрос форматов.. чем софта, один разработчик занял рынок своим проприатным форматов и его очень сложно подвинуть, это должно регулировать государство
<tenshigo> parfux, 0s оптимизация по размеру.
<vir0id> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<vir0id> exit
<umren> должны быть открытые гос стандарты документооборота, графики и прочего
<artus> umren, завязывай флудить
<parfux> благодарю
<umren> artus: где? я тут об опен соурс)
<artus> umren, причем тут опенсорс?
<umren> тут? на канале? :)
<parfux> это больше холивар чем опенсурс
<vir0id> [koshka] привет кыся
<[koshka]> привет)
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0123/h_1295814993_dcbad79199.png
<[Raiden]> )
<umren> креативный раш?)
<[Raiden]> угу
<umren> про спо смшено
<umren> *е
<Aceler> Ну если СПО говно, зачем в нём учиться.
<Aceler> Иди в армию…
<umren> =))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> это картинка из 1 холивара
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0123/h_1295815743_62161f5b1b.jpeg
<tenshigo> наконец то прикрутил gallium к своей системе.
<parfux> и че там?
<gotohell> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gallium3D
<gotohell> вроде быстрее и главное плавнее стало.
<gotohell> OpenGL vendor string: X.Org
<gotohell> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV670
<gotohell> OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.11-devel
<gotohell> надеюсь стало яснее. но не вздумайте прикручивать к пропиетарному драйверу.
<Recoba> надабна поспать
<antik> начал ставить ut. Из отдельных deb пакетов. В папку /home/games/UT2004. Видимо где-то ошибся в порядке установки.
<antik> теперь при попытке что-то утановить выдает ошибку
<antik> E: Пакет ut2004-res-audio нуждается в переустановке, но найти архив для него не удалось.
<antik> как мне это исправить?
<antik> кто подскажет?
<[Green]> skyrider: привет. какие люди и без охраны..
<skyrider> [Green]: привет
<antik> ну как всегда, как пофлудить, так народу полно, а как помочь, так никто не подскажет =(
<parfux> просто вопрос странный и довольно специфичный
<antik> пробовал apt-get -f install
<antik> не пашет
<antik> пробовал удалить пакет как через apt-get так и через dpkg
<antik> пишет что не установлен
<antik> а установить не дает
<parfux> ну так у тебя есть этот пакет отдельным фалом?
<lightdeath> я не спец конечно, но может попробовать через синаптик все удалить попробовать
<antik> синаптик вообще не запускается, вылетает с ошибкой
<lightdeath> и снова поставить
<antik> E: Пакет ut2004-res-audio нуждается в переустановке, но найти архив для него не удалось.
<parfux> sudo apt-get remove ut2004*
<antik> E: Внутренняя ошибка при открытии кэша (1). Пожалуйста, сообщите об этом разработчикам.
<antik> не пашет, говорит что есть ошибка в установленных пакетах
<parfux> кэш почистить? sudo apt-get clean?
<antik> почистил, не помогает
<parfux> теоретически можно вручную убрать из базы всю информацию о ut
<antik> воот, скажите как это сделать
<antik> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<parfux> счас погуглю гдето гайд был
<antik> полный текст ошибки при установке выдает http://paste.ubuntu.com/557379/
<antik> где-то есть файлик со списком установленных пакетов
<antik> кто подскажет где он,
<antik> ?
<parfux> да вот ищу, никак немогу найти
<parfux> /var/lib/apt/lists/extended_states
<parfux> вероятно это он
<parfux> не не он
<antik> щас гляну
<antik> файлик нашелся чуть выше, но не то
<Nor8> Кто-нибудь поставил уже драйвера для нвидиа версии 270.18?
<parfux> нет, а что там?
<parfux> cuda+flash допилили?
<antik> удалил упоминание о поврежденном пакете в /var/lib/dpkg/status
<parfux> оо
<parfux> круто
<Nor8> Это бета из X-swat репа
<Nor8> Хотел спросить, как работают, если кто-нибудь ставил
<antik> apt-get потом еще немного поругался, но согласился что такого пакета нет и не надо ему
<skrishi> artus, ты тут?
<artus> skrishi, не
<skrishi> artus, вот блин, в у меня к тебе вопрос был ((((
<artus> говори
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask | skrishi
<ubuntuhelp> skrishi: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<inkvizitor68sl> я же тут
<[koshka]> artus: ;p
 * artus прикнопил [koshka] к стене за язык)
<skrishi> inkvizitor68sl: тут както недели две назад было обсуждение движков для сайта.. Артус тогда называл какой-то мне не знакомый, говорил хороший.. вот я и хотел узнать )))
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, ?
<artus> врдпрес же
<inkvizitor68sl> f
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<skrishi> ну вроде да )
<inkvizitor68sl> ну это ожидаемо
<skrishi> почему ожидаемо?
<inkvizitor68sl> skrishi, http://ketekoks.ru/ сегодня на вордпрессе сделал
<skrishi> inkvizitor68sl: спасибо.. попробую
<[koshka]> artus: ты фто такое делаешь?
<artus> [koshka], завтракаю)
<Nor8> artus: Ты на другом континенте чтоле?
<artus> не) 15 мин до полуночи)
<Nor8> Ну тогда ужинаешь, наверное или нет?))))
<artus> не) именно завтракаю)
<Nor8> То есть, проснулся и решил позавтракать ))))
<artus> тип того)
<Nor8> ubuntu-sso-login процесс нужен вообще?
<artus> по обстоятельствам) мне например нет)
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, название процесса зависит от внутренноего состояния )
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Не слишком ли глубоко копаешь?)))
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, я про завтрак )
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Ну а как докторская колбаса с чаем связаны с процессом в Убунту?))))
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, она связана с процессом поедания )
<artus> единения)
<Nor8> Ага, ясно, мол два процесса, каламбур, все охвицеры с собрании поражены остротой ума, порутчик))))))
<Nor8> Продолжайте, а может на рояле сбацаете!? 8-)
<Sergey_IT> запросто - Бах подойдет?
<Nor8> Вполне)))
<gotohell> Soldat под вайнов. попробуйте кто мечтал червей в реальном времени -_-
<Sergey_IT> gotohell, мечтал червей на рыбалке, в засуху...
<artus> вот это поток сознания ..
<Nor8> Зачем мне червяки, если контра летает на 5 с + под вайном!)))
<gotohell> ухаха
<gotohell> просто забавная игрушка созданная одним человеком и весьма динамичная.
<Nor8> О да, достойно Кэрролла с его "пырялись по наве"
<Sergey_IT> игры - зло
<fffars> при установке mailutils прошла конфигурация postfix. как запустить её заново? подскажите пожалуйста
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Это смотря как подходить к вопросу
<artus> gotohell, тиворлдс попробуй ) там денамики поболее)
<artus> *b
<Nor8>  fffars:  Удалить конфиг
<artus> *которое и
<fffars> Nor8: а где он?
<gotohell> artus, еклипс даставлю да попробую. в репах есть?
<Nor8>  fffars: В папке конфиг видимо
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, вопрос и в африке вопрос, как ни подходи
<lightdeath> Зачем мне червяки, если БизнесПак летает на 5 с + под вайном!)))
<Nor8> lightdeath: Что за БизнесПак?
<inkvizitor68sl> утилита для бухов
<inkvizitor68sl> забавная кстати
<lightdeath> :) программка виндовая для работы с бугалтерскими документами
<inkvizitor68sl> lightdeath, MSMONEY еси чо тоже отлично пашетэ
<inkvizitor68sl> только шрефты mscore поставить нада
<Sergey_IT> Это новая версия бизнес-пука
<Nor8> Да, с бухгалтерией вечный секас, если верить форумам
<lightdeath> научити письма отправлять из консоли
<Sergey_IT> страшнее бухгалтерии игр нет
<lightdeath> Sergey_IT точно :)
<Nor8> За то как развивает
<lightdeath> Жанр Хорор квест
<gotohell> Sergey_IT, а говорил что не играешь :)
<Nor8> Никакие инда игры не сравнятся с настройкой бухгалтерии под линуксом
<Nor8> инди*
<lightdeath> научити письма отправлять из консоли
<artus> echo "zzz" | mutt -s "zzzz" zzz@gmail.com
<inkvizitor68sl> lightdeath, echo "я не умею читать мануалы, помогите мне, зачитайте мне их с выражеем" | mail -s "ААААААА" vlad@debian.pro
<artus> xD
<AndreX> да я ему уже в приват отправил
<inkvizitor68sl> с выражением*
<inkvizitor68sl> ах да
<inkvizitor68sl> mailutils поставить надо
<artus> и настроить )
<inkvizitor68sl> не
<inkvizitor68sl> настраивать как раз ненадо
<skrishi> vlad@debian.pro а это чей мэйл? ))
<inkvizitor68sl> skrishi, мой
<skrishi> =))
<artus> хм, у меня чей то ниразу машлутилс не отправляет письма
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, 25й порт закрыт
<skrishi> inkvizitor68sl: если артус будет всех незнающих учить писать письма на примере писем к тебе.. ты замучаешься вычищать спам =))
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, счего бы это? я низакрывал ничего
<inkvizitor68sl> skrishi, мне то зачем вычищать?
<inkvizitor68sl> фильтры разберутся
<artus> skrishi, адрес инка дал он сам
<skrishi> ну вам веднее ))
<inkvizitor68sl> ну а чо
<Guest87221> Здравствуйте) Я с Патагонии, поставил минт, случайно зашел
<Guest87221> посижу чуть
<inkvizitor68sl> сначала письмо ловит почтовик на debian.pro
<artus> ну посмди)
<inkvizitor68sl> чистит от спама
<inkvizitor68sl> потом gmail заходит в гости на debian.pro
<Nor8> http://ubuntual.com/ppa-%D0%B4%D0%BB%D1%8F-gnome-3-%D0%B2-ubuntu-10-10/   Пробовал кто-нибудь?
<inkvizitor68sl> хмуро смотрит на качество спам фильтра на дебиан.про и добивает остальной спам
<inkvizitor68sl> потом gmail вспоминает, что у меня создано около 200 фильтров
<inkvizitor68sl> собственных
<lightdeath> Чето не отправляет
<inkvizitor68sl> и.. и... и спама нет)
<inkvizitor68sl> lightdeath, чо грит?
<lightdeath> ничего
<lightdeath> в пустоту уходит без комментариев
<inkvizitor68sl> бугога
<skrishi> круто.. а я просто не даю кому попала свой ящик )) и спама нет )...
<skrishi> а не.. есть один фильтр
<inkvizitor68sl> mail -s "ААААААА" vlad@debian.pro < file
<inkvizitor68sl> попробуй
<inkvizitor68sl> skrishi, свой я тоже никому не даю
<skrishi> на майл.ру настроен.. а то они хадолбали спамить
<inkvizitor68sl> который я для переписок использую
<lightdeath> inkvizitor68sl так тоже ничего
<inkvizitor68sl> lightdeath, ты куда шлешь то?
<lightdeath> себе на gmail
<skrishi> =)
<skrishi> он знает твой адрес? ))
<inkvizitor68sl> lightdeath, спам проверь
<lightdeath> спам тоже проверял
<inkvizitor68sl> знач не судьба)
<inkvizitor68sl> но вообще оно отправилось
<inkvizitor68sl> вопрос только в том, куда придет
<skrishi> штранно у меня тоже не
<[koshka]> ох
<[koshka]> игра пол часа закрывается
<[koshka]> через вайн )
<lightdeath> Нашел свои отправленные письма они мне падали  в /var/mail//var/mail/lightdeath
<[koshka]> artus: споки)
<artus> [koshka], и теб снофф))
<skrishi> блин, тишина такая
<skrishi> дёрнуть что ли всех? )))
<skrishi> не.. забанят ещё ))
#ubuntu-ru 2012-01-16
<scogra> ребята, приветствую. оффтоп: телефоны сименс кто прошивал?
<scogra> оффтоп: телефоны сименс кто прошивал?
<Anton2d> В гноме 2.32 стоит кастомный (увеличенный) курсор мыши. Всё бы хорошо, но при наведении курсора на qt-шные или вайновские приложения, он меняется на другой (свой) мелкий, как возможно победить ?
<skai-falkorr> поставить движок кутеевый нормальный?
<Anton2d> это какой такой нормальный ? ставил qt configuration - там нет настройки мышки.
<Anton2d> qt 4.7 стоит
<SAPetrovich> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Ну понг, и что?
<brestows> Usage: ping [-LRUbdfnqrvVaA] [-c count] [-i interval] [-w deadline] [-p pattern] [-s packetsize] [-t ttl] [-I interface or address] [-M mtu discovery hint] [-S sndbuf] [ -T timestamp option ] [ -Q tos ][hop1 ...] destination
<Ilang> привет
<oxothuk> камрады
<oxothuk> ай нид сом хелп
<oxothuk> баловался с апачем на серваке, так же запиливал на него мумблу
<oxothuk> после чего апач начал вести себя странно и яего попытался переустановить.
<oxothuk> теперь когда пытаюсь стартануть вебсервер в error.log апача сыпет следующее
<oxothuk> /usr/share/slice/Murmur.ice:9: error: Can't open include file "Ice/SliceChecksumDict.ice"
<oxothuk>     #include <Ice/SliceChecksumDict.ice>
<oxothuk> 1 error in preprocessor.
<oxothuk> PHP Fatal error:  Unable to start ice module in Unknown on line 0
<dmay> oxothuk: http://translate.google.com
<oxothuk> да я понимаю что там написано
<oxothuk> мне не совсем ясно как именно на эту информацию реагировать
<SergeyIT> oxothuk: после чего апач начал вести себя странно? )
<SergeyIT> Это цитата ))
<|rapidsp|> после прибытия колонистов из Старого света
<NoOova> Народ я могу налету поменять данные в некоторых сетевых пакетах?
<dmay> мдэ. а слабо кому нить объяснить мне, вантузятнику, разницу между Library GPL 2 and Lesser GPL 2.1?
<dmay> развели тут юриспруденции...
<NoOova> dmay: ну из названия следует что lgpl более разрешающая
<dmay> внезапно это одно и то же, просто версии разные...
<NoOova> мне кажется (не гугля) что лгпл - можно модифицировать, и продовать уже закрытой, а гпл - только модифицировать и распространять
<NoOova> возможно и продовать, но не закрытой
<dmay> лгпл нельзя закрывать, её можно только линковать с закрытым кодом
<NoOova> мб продовать тогда можно?
<NoOova> а гпл нельзя
<SergeyIT> вы о чем?
<dmay> меня именно разница двух версий интересует
<NoOova> SergeyIT: lgpl  и gpl
<NoOova> dmay: помоему это не версии а разные лицензии
<NoOova> версии это gpl v2/3
<dmay> lgpl 2 vs lgpl 2.1 tckb xnj $)
<dmay> если что )
<NoOova> ой извините
<NoOova> неправильно прочитал
 * NoOova ушел в тень и прикрылся картонкой
<SergeyIT> dmay, сходи к юристам
<dmay> т.к. чужая библиотечка под lgpl 2.1, а codeplex весрию, котрую "поддерживает" не указывает
<dmay> а на гитхабе вообще ничего не указывают :/
<SergeyIT> хотя - бес толку. Они все равно скажут - ставь виндоуз )
<dmay> вот оно мне надо? я тут решил сделать хорошее дело, а они мне - лицензии... -_-
<dmay> )
<SergeyIT> хорошее дело всегда наказуемо
<oxothuk> SergeyIT: извиняюсь, отходил. Апач перестал запускаться после установки mumble сервера на ту же машину
<SergeyIT> oxothuk, ну вот с этого и начни разбираться, а я в этом нуб )
<oxothuk> ^_^
<gdane> а в логах что?
<oxothuk> ура, разобрался)
<oxothuk> спасибо за "пинок в нужную сторону" =)
<SergeyIT> заходи еще )
<mva> казалось бы где связь между апачем и мамблом
<SergeyIT> в одной файловой системе живут, хотя бы...
<User126[web]> Hello!
<Escsun> World!!!
<User126[web]> people, i have such a question. i've tried for some times to install the Ubuntu, Linux Mint, Kubuntu, and other versions, but the trouble remains. i tried to install it on the notebook, and after installing, when i connected the LAN cable everything went ok, but when i connected via WiFi - the youtube and the flash player refused to work correctly. can anyone help me?
<User126[web]> или может быть лучше по-русски объяснить проблему?
<artus> User126[web], а со срением настолько все плохо ? топик читать не ?
<User126[web]> сорь)
<User126[web]> привычка
<User126[web]> просто не в первую дверь стучусь
<User126[web]> таки вот.
<gPaKoH4uK> та ну ви-фи не пашет судя по описанию :)
<User126[web]> пытался установить несколько раз уже юбунту и различные его модификации. та ви-фи пашет. но проблема другая
<User126[web]> после установки юбунты если я подключаюсь к интернету через сетевой кабель (ЛАН) - все пашет круто, флэш работает, ютуб тоже. как только переключаюсь на ви-фи - йок. ютуб будто в текстовом редакторе отображается и флэш ооооочень тупо рабо
<artus> и ?
<mva> 1) ограничение длины строки - 255 символов
<mva> 2) убунту, а не юбунту
<User126[web]> и не нормально. нет возможности всегда юзать кабель, а элементарный ютуб - не работает
<User126[web]> опсь
<mva> 3) "тупо работает" и "как быдто в текстовом редакторе" — нифига не информативно
<User126[web]> переделать строку?
<User126[web]> ок.
<User126[web]> попытаюсь выразиться яснее
<gPaKoH4uK> ну так и грят же что фи-фи не пашет ;)
<gPaKoH4uK> ви-фи*
<User126[web]> да он пашет, на сайты заходит. флэш не пашет)
<artus> да вроде ж пашет) только меееедленнооо )))
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: ну я это и имел ввиду
<User126[web]> youtube отображается без видео и без анимации. только текст
<User126[web]> что делать?
<gPaKoH4uK> что за карта-то?
<mva> менять роутер?
<mva> :)
<User126[web]> а то шарил по форумам - у многих на этих ноутах траблы, хотя эти ноуты изначально шли с линькой
<artus> User126[web], убунта не настолько интелектуальна , чтоб по вайвай резать флеш )
<User126[web]> с линуксом шли изначально
<User126[web]> рутер не при чем
<User126[web]> менял пробовал
<artus> а может модельку ноута озвучиш ?
<User126[web]> Acer Extensa 4420-5239 и плашка wifi: Broadcom
<gPaKoH4uK> лучше карты, а то бывает что в подмоделях разные карты
<User126[web]> написал выше
<gPaKoH4uK> User126[web]: лучше вывод lspci -k | grep -i net -A2
<gPaKoH4uK> ну и uname -r не помешает
<User126[web]> дак я сейчас из под виндовса
<User126[web]> снес линукс, т.к. невозможно было работать
<artus> да там сам ноут какой то мутный)
<User126[web]> артус, согласен, но изначально на нем стоял линукс(
<User126[web]> вот мутотень с америкосами
<artus> User126[web], ну наличие оного не подразумевает работу с флешом )
<artus> ему тупо может ресурсов не хватать пытаясь по вайфай получать пакетики
<artus> вот и тупит , вобщем девайс загадочный
<artus> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
 * SergeyIT живет без ютуба и анимации...
<artus> User126[web], п оссылкам глянь
<User126[web]> гляжу, спасибо!
<gPaKoH4uK> там скорее всего надо было с бродкомовскими дровами поиграться - на форуме полно тем про них было
<skai-falkorr> чекаковски?
<skrishi> а по чему когда устанавливаешь систему с alternate по умолчанию устанавливается гном?
<skrishi> вернее Юнити =D
<dmay> а ты что ожидал? кеды?
<skrishi> командную строку
<skrishi> вообще думал иксов не будет
<skrishi> интересно, что теперь считается у разработчиков слабым компьютером?
<andrex> 16 gb ddr3 1 tb hdd i7-2700k quadro 6000)
<skrishi> =)
<SergeyIT> 8086
<skrishi> незаметно
<skrishi> помоему у них процесоры начинаются с пентиума 3
<skrishi> и память от гига
<SergeyIT> Linux camscan3 3.2.0-8-generic #15-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 11 13:55:57 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<SergeyIT> 386, однако )
<skrishi> лучше говорить не об архитектуре а о частоте )) 486 проц старше 386 )
<dmay> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements же
<dmay> от гигагерца, от гига, от 15 на диске
<skrishi> тоесть у меня очень мощный бук получается )))
<SergeyIT> skrishi, разве старше? у меня  первая PC было 386-ая, в 1989 году
<andrex> 386 раньше 486 появился, такшто не гнать)
<andrex> потом 386 стали использовать как сопроцессор к 486
<skrishi> SergeyIT: ну насколько я помню историю да.. покрайне мере так в институте на экзамене нужно было отвечать )))
<skrishi> andrex: не спорю.. не доказывал )так учили в инстетуте
<SergeyIT> skrishi, по какому предмету?
<andrex> 16 и 50 мгц)
<andrex> мощ
<skrishi> SergeyIT: Вычислительные системы
<gdane> привет, чем можно нетбиоснейм посмотреть в смешенной сети из убунты?
<gdane> netstat с ключиками?
<SergeyIT> skrishi, вики говорит 386 - 85 год, 486 - 89 год
<skrishi> SergeyIT: ну я уже не только вики почитал.. даже не удивлён
<skrishi> ещё одно доказательство что институх хреновый ))))
<SergeyIT> skrishi, не институт, а препод )
<skrishi> SergeyIT:  незнаю, слишком много косяков
<SergeyIT> skrishi, а что за институт?
<Civilian> andrex: вот честно говоря не помню, чтобы 386-ой использовался как сопроцессор. В 486-ом был свой FPU в общем-то, а для 486SX так они вроде ничего и не выпустили
<bosyi> привет. кто юзает docky - как в нем настроить задержку появления?
<andrex> Civilian:использовались, там даже сокет был спец под него, потом вроде дх с сосвоим появился
<Civilian> andrex: для 386-ых был
<Civilian> и для 286-ых
<Civilian> а на 486-ых как раз таки сначала был DX, и уже потом выпустили SX. Отдельного сопроцессора к нему так и не сделали специального. Мб что-то уже производители ставили, но популярностью не пользовалось оно как-то
<andrex> у dx был матем сопроц а у sx его отрубили
<andrex> типа как современный celeron
<PapaNT> Всем доброго времени суток!
<PapaNT> Есть ли кто-нибудь шарящий в Network Manager?
<gdane> а что надо от нетворка?
<PapaNT> Сынишка что-то нажал на буке и отвалилася вайфая... Нажимаю по символу сети на панели задач правой кн мыши - беспроводная сеть не доступна (серая). Если нажать левой, то "Беспроводные сети запрещены".
<bosyi> PapaNT, возможно есть hotkey на вайфай? fn + ?
<PapaNT> lspci выдает: 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02) - девайс есть. sudo ifconfig wlan0 up => "Неизвестная ошибка 132"
<andrex> sudo service network-manager restart
<bosyi> rfkill list
<PapaNT> bosyiб хоткеи пробовал...
<bosyi> посмотрите в биосе еще
<PapaNT> andrex, и даже ребут не помог...
<baronos> хола хола)
<andrex> нм вабще глючен сам по себе связь потеряется и бывае что потом фиг включиш
<andrex> baronos: ку
<andrex> PapaNT: а в etc/network/interfaces что?
<SergeyIT> andrex, нормально работает, глюков не замечал
<gdane> нм вообще рулит, сижу через него в сети уже несколько лет и все работает
<andrex> SergeyIT: ну у кого как)
<gdane> PapaNT, вот уж на вскидку не скажу - надо смотреть
<SergeyIT> andrex, про руки говорить не будем? )
<andrex> да тут не вруках дело, у меня дефолтный стоял, тупо провод из сетевухи выпал и перестал подключаться к сети, пока неперезагрузил его
<PapaNT> andrex, 2 строки: auth lo  и interface lo inet loopback
<bosyi> если не знаешь хоткеев в биосе включи
<andrex> ну и что он тогда не фурычит...
<bosyi> PapaNT, что говорит rfkill list?
<PapaNT> 0: hci0: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 1: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: yes 	Hard blocked: yes
<SergeyIT> andrex, не знал таких проблем, что по проводу, что по вайфаю, всегда подключался автоматом
<skrishi> SergeyIT: Инжекон
<bosyi> PapaNT, на корпусе ноута может есть выключатель wifi? если нет - иди в биос и там включай
<PapaNT> bosy! Ёоу! Про рубильник забыл (больше года не пользовал)! Спасибо!
<SergeyIT> PapaNT, дети - они шустрые ))
<bosyi> незнаю дело ли в NM, но на 11.10 у меня через время дропаеться скорость по wifi до < 100 кб/с
<baronos> ритмбокс 2,95 пришел)
<bosyi> может кто знает решение?  откатился до 10.10 пока
<PapaNT> SergeyIT, мой сынишка в годик успел на залоченной убунте: 1. Повесить ее (отрубить клаву), выключить звук.
<SergeyIT> bosyi, на форуме вроде темы такие видел
<gdane> ой а что былоб с виндой после него... :)
<gPaKoH4uK> PapaNT: видели бы Вы что моя кошка с убунтой вытворяет...
<bosyi> SergeyIT, спс. пойду искать
<SergeyIT> это мелочи, помню коллега своего сына на работу привел, не успели отвернуться как он молотком по клаве уже стучал
<andrex> )
<andrex> откуда там молоток взялся)
<SergeyIT> так инструмент всякий у нас умеется )
<andrex> а чё за контора такая
<SergeyIT> andrex, вседелательная околонаучная
<gPaKoH4uK> хых, опять мс пытается гайки закрутить :(
<SergeyIT> gPaKoH4uK, брось бяку и волноваться не будешь )
<andrex> gPaKoH4uK: это про сертифицированные компы и UEFI)
<gPaKoH4uK> SergeyIT: та я бы бросил, так она вон бяка пытается под себя arm подмять, нехорошими методами
<andrex> на войне все средства хороши)
<SergeyIT> да не получится у них
<andrex> они просто скоро сами, физически не смогут на мобиьных плотформах жить, со своими быдло кодерами то
<skrishi> это вы про кого? )
<andrex> про масяню
<skrishi> о_О
<andrex> МС вобщем
<skrishi> блин.. гдето я нитку разговора упустил..
<andrex> skrishi: связь временно прервалась наверно пару тысяч строк текста пропустил)
<SergeyIT> skrishi, так начинай новую нитку
<skrishi> SergeyIT: как в иксах потереть Юнити если нет доступа к терминалу? )
<SergeyIT> skrishi, это как нет?
<skrishi> так, нет.. не нахожу я его.. а снтр+алт-ф1 выкидывает основную систему а не гостивую )
<SergeyIT> baronos: что то я обновляться боюсь, льют в репы недоделанные пакеты
<SergeyIT> skrishi, не знаю, я с виртуалками не работал (
<baronos> SergeyIT: хехе)) нормуль, если они влепили недоделку, то на след. день исправляют (ну почти всегда))
<baronos> в виртуалке хост кей правый ctrl , чтобы выйти в консоль в виртуалке правый ктрл+ф1
<SergeyIT> baronos: это да, но боязно - слишком много новых пакетов не готовых к обновлению
<skrishi> SergeyIT: ничего, разберусь.. жалко что так много времени ухот.. думал она буз иксов встанет
<Ilang> ставил кто уже 12.04?
<baronos> SergeyIT: согласен, так как сейчас ближется альфа 2, изменения будут более заметны, и пихать недоделки будут чаще, и чтоб их тут же исправлять)
<SergeyIT> Ilang, я давно в ней
<andrex> skrishi: надобыло нетинстал дефолтный ставить)
<Ilang> гном там как себя показывает?
<baronos> Ilang: ни как, только тестинг 3,3,3
<SergeyIT> Ilang, я в юнити2д
<Ilang> SergeyIT:  к релизу его до ума доведут , как думаешь?
 * andrex убёг в ребут
<SergeyIT> Ilang, не знаю, особых изменений не наблюдаю. А так, уже привык, вроде работает
<baronos> гном 3,4 выйдет раньше чем убунту 12,04
<skrishi> andrex: кто же знал, что у них альтернативная загрузка для слабых систем напичкана хрен знает чем
<baronos> skrishi: че ты там мутишь в виртуалке?)
<andrex> skrishi: ну я знал)
<skrishi> baronos: экспериментами занимаюсь )))
<skrishi> памяти 256 метров, вот пытаюсь систему запустить..
<skrishi> уже день )
<andrex> skrishi: ставь нетинстал можеш памяти до 128 уменьшить
<skrishi> andrex: сейчас попробую
<andrex> и init минимальный ставь, на виртуалке он полный нафиг ненужен
<skrishi> так.. что я не понимаю?
<skrishi> где взять нетинстал? )
<andrex> ставить начнёш в прцессе поймёш
<andrex> в нете
<andrex> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<andrex> там выбираеш систему архитектуру и качаеш mini.iso
<skrishi> andrex: спасибо, сейчас буду пробовать
<Elwyn> всем привет
<skrishi> трям
<SergeyIT> ку
<andrex> Elwyn: сознаваяйся, чё сломал?
<gdane> а что уверен что он что то сломал?
<Elwyn> хочу Ubuntu на ноут, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/ubuntu-11.10-dvd-i386.iso.torrent это для Intel я так понимаю?
<Elwyn> я не сломал есче не чего)
<gdane> или типа если пришел на канал значит что то случилось? :)
<andrex> агась
<gdane> ааа :)
<SergeyIT> а что за ноут - его ттх
<gdane> ну я например не за этим пришел
<gdane> :)
<andrex> Elwyn: а чё есть для амд отдельно??
<Elwyn> ubuntu-11.10-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<Elwyn> это не для амд?
<gPaKoH4uK> Elwyn: это для 32 битных систем, а amd64 для 64 битных
<SergeyIT> Elwyn, так чего за ноут?
<andrex> просто у интел эмуляция 64 битности emt64 а у амд 64 битность
<Elwyn> http://www.sony.ru/product/vn-e-series/vpceb4m1r
<dmay> еда - друг человека!
<dmay> что ломаете?
<SergeyIT> Elwyn, когда линукс на ноут, то начинают с этого http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=144916.0
<dmay> Elwyn: линукс на сонях == геморрой
<dmay> сонивские ноуты сами по себе геморрой :/
<SergeyIT> Elwyn, http://www.google.ru/search?q=sony+vaio&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<SergeyIT> dmay, щас запугаем клиента )
<dmay> SergeyIT: это не запугивание, у меня под столом уже полгода вайя лежит, доставать противно :/
<go8765> подскажите  пожалуйста -  это стоит а убунте по дефолту или его надо качать отсюда и собирать? https://launchpad.net/glibc/+download
<SergeyIT> dmay, :)
<dmay> у сони очень странный подход к железу - например, за каким-то лядом на моем ноуте оказалась на уровне биоса залочена виртуализация в процессоре (
<skai-falkorr> !amd64 | Elwyn
<ubuntuhelp> Elwyn: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64 читать срочно. amd64 - не указание на производителя процессора!
<skai-falkorr> go8765: нет блин. не стоит нифига.она вообще работает на мане.ну ты вечно че спросишь
<dmay> go8765: glibc это почти как win32k.sys, только glibc
<SergeyIT> go8765, без глибц линукс не работает
<go8765> просто я пакета не нашёл с таким именем в системе - вот и решил спросить. спасибо за ответы)
<SergeyIT> go8765, ты часов не в вин искал?
<andrex> ещёб спросил linux в убунте стоит
<baronos> go8765: http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/glib/2.31/
<go8765> SergeyIT: нет
<go8765> baronos: так говорят-оно стоит уже и так
<baronos> go8765: угу, а тебе зачем вообще?
<go8765> baronos: тем более, что glibc
<dmay> ту так глибц пересорбрать это не менее круто, чем всё ядро XD
<SergeyIT> go8765, даже *-dev должна стоять
<baronos> не дев не стоит
<go8765> baronos: я проверял http://getsatisfaction.com/songbird/topics/what_are_songbirds_system_requirements
<SergeyIT> а как же на С програмить?
<go8765> SergeyIT: пакет так и называется - glibc ?
<bosyi> если поставить на 11.04 пакет ядро 3.2.1 собраное для preciece шо будет?
<dmay> bosyi: лотерея :3
<bosyi> dmay, а без лотереи как?
<SergeyIT> go8765, libc
<dmay> bosyi: без лотереи это, разве что, мак купить )
<skrishi> а когда Убу на питон 3 перейдёт?
<dmay> skrishi: а чего именно тебе в 2.7 не хватает?
<skrishi> мне всё хватает ) это был вопрос, а не притензия )
<gdane> народ напомните склерознику как по айпишке получить имя компа
<gdane> ?
<andrex> go8765: build-essential и не парься
<SergeyIT> skrishi, глянул в 12.04 - Python 3.2.2+
<skrishi> ы
<baronos> go8765: ща скачаю сорцы для линя и попробую скомпилить, че то заманчивая сонгбёрд))
<SergeyIT> skrishi, и такой есть Python 2.7.2+
<skrishi> а чо соскриптами под 2.7 теперь делать? в третьм же вроде даже синтаксис немного изменился
<go8765> baronos: в гетдебе есть почти что свежая
<SergeyIT> skrishi, так у меня 3 версии стоит
<SergeyIT> хотя по барабану, предпочитаю С++
<skrishi> жесть.. это пол системы у тебя занимают компиляторы? ))))
<SergeyIT> skrishi, это дефолт
<skrishi> SergeyIT: по дефолту вроде только перл, си и питон 2.7 ставяться
<go8765> baronos: но оно не читает куе( и плагин для удаления будликатов из библиотеки, вроде то же только под вин(
<SergeyIT> skrishi, я питон не ставил
<skrishi> хм... чую, скоро нужно на чистку системы тратить времени больше чем на её установку
<SergeyIT> skrishi, зачем?
<skrishi> ну а зачем лишнее в ней? чем меньше связей, тем быстрее работает система )
<SergeyIT> skrishi, что ты под этим понимаешь?
<skrishi> SergeyIT: ну видно, что чем больше прог стоит на компе, тем медленнее он работает, при этом места на винте достаточно
<skrishi> у меня старенький комп - это реально чувствуется
<SergeyIT> skrishi, с чего ты взял? чтобы тормозить, прога должна не просто стоять, а и работать
<dmay> так может комп обновить? о_о
<skrishi> пока не могу комп обновить..
<SergeyIT> у меня 6-ти летние компы
<skrishi> ну у меня бук аспире 4315
<SergeyIT> буки не в счет, там своих тараканов хватает
<skrishi> достаточно поудалять лишние проги и начинает легче работать
<skrishi> =)
<SergeyIT> skrishi, похоже, ты компиляторы лишними считаешь )
<skrishi> ну, я бы так не сказал.. но если будут их грузить пачками, то стану...
<andrex> skrishi: проги которые просто стоят и не работают в фоне, то удалять их равносильно удалению к примеру фильма с хомяка
<SergeyIT> skrishi, ну так удали... но потом не жалуйся
<skrishi> последнее стабильное ядро 3.0.0.14?
<SergeyIT> 3.2.0-9
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: срочно покинь криокамеру
<skrishi> о_О чот, а я 14 ставлю
<artus> Linux pc 2.6.38-13-generic / привет вам из мезозоя )
<skai-falkorr> artus: ну тыж не утверждаешь, что это последнее стабильное
<artus> skai-falkorr, да я как то не дергаю конечности на циферки ) работает и хорошо )
<skai-falkorr> artus: ну так тут не про то, что работает, а что нет.вопрос был какое последнее стабильное:)
<skai-falkorr> так что твое высказывание вообще бессмысленное
<artus> skai-falkorr, ну вопрос про то нафига искать ядра ) если надо - само приедет) а смысл спрашивать про последнее стабильное не зная чего в нем вкусного и надо ли тебе оно )
<skai-falkorr> ну так мож он потом спросил бы вторым вопросом а что в нем нового
<artus> человеку которому надо конкретные плюшки сам прочтет ченжлоги  ) а гнатцо за цифрами нонсенс )
<skai-falkorr> или мож он ждет определенное ядро и ждет када оно выйдет
<artus> не выйдеть) тут жить то осталось 10ть месяцев )
<skai-falkorr> всего полгода
<skrishi> у меня просило выбрать между 12,13 и 14
<skrishi> вот я и спросил )
<artus> skrishi, 2.6.38-13 или  3.0.0.13 ? циферки то раазные )
<skai-falkorr> 2.6.12 и 2.6.14
<skai-falkorr> ясно же
<skrishi> 3.0.0-14 ))) я вообще уточнял )
<SergeyIT> skrishi, это видимо для  11.10 последние
<artus> skrishi, вобшем бери какое нравится) смысла то не особо много) а если вдруг появится чей то совсем прям нердинарное то про это будут кричать на каждом углу )
<skrishi> угу.. контакт =)))
<skai-falkorr> artus: дак об этом и кричат каждый выпуск на опеннете
<artus> skai-falkorr, да там по любому поводу кричат)
<skai-falkorr> и вообще.12 серия теории вышла
<artus> даже если обновок на бубунту небыло 2 недели)
<skai-falkorr> artus: ты се такое представить могешь? у мну влц каждый день приходит
<skai-falkorr> правда это 1.3.nightly
<artus> ну если без ночных сборок то бывало
<artus> у меня ток блендер каждый день обновляется )
<baronos> в 11,10 с пропосед вроде 3,0,0-19 последнее
<SergeyIT> сутки были, когда на 12.04 ни одного обновления не было
<skai-falkorr> artus: по любому поводу на лоре кричат
<skrishi> что значит "по лицензии его (ПО) запрещено использовать"?
<skai-falkorr> а то и значит, что писали дл парижской палаты мер и весов в качестве эталона быдлокода,а не для хомюза
<skrishi> =( ляпов куча
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Fail!
<polat> привет ,
<polat> У меня Убунту 10.10, как раздавать интернет , internet yota
<polat> ???
<polat> через локальный сеть ???
<skai-falkorr> раздавать, смирившись с проклятиями того, кто его принимать будет
<polat> принимать будет  компютер windows XP
<andrex> если по провода то, пкм на нм изменить соединения -> Изменить -> параметры ipv4 вместо дхцп общий с другими пк ок и усё
<andrex> на клиентах автоматом
<polat> как можна точнее???
<baronos> точнее можно с мышью попасть на инет соединение ПКМ и там по описанию выше
<skai-falkorr> baronos: эт недостаточно точно:)ты должен усиилем мысли сделат ьвсее за него, пока он не лопнул от нервов
<skai-falkorr> baronos: *оно
<baronos> skai-falkorr: :D
<skrishi> :)
<gdane> ххх:
<gdane> Когда был Ленин маленьким
<gdane> С кудрявой головой...
<gdane> ууу:
<gdane> Он баловался линуксом
<gdane> И вырос с бородой!!!
<skai-falkorr> @voice gdane
<skrishi> о_О
<baronos> я понимаю до настроек НМ в гном3 добратся, но во втором там всё перед глазами)
<skai-falkorr> чет я давно не перезагружался
<skai-falkorr> хотя не так и давно
<SergeyIT> страшно? )
<polat> не работает
<skrishi> ему не страшно, ему лениво )
<andrex> на той недели вродь
<skai-falkorr> лярды часов видео на тытрубе, а смотреть неча
<skai-falkorr> andrex: я просто забыл, что после установки юнити5 я перезагружался
<skrishi> мы вчера мультик с женой смотрели )
<andrex> polat: а провода воткнул правильно, или вабще воткнул куданить?
<skai-falkorr> andrex: готов спорить он не в том подключении нажал шарить
<andrex> и клиентам указал по dhcp получать
<polat> бля это воткнул туда куда надо
<skai-falkorr> @kick polat
<andrex> нервный какойто...
<skai-falkorr> ить сразу было понятно, что тупое школото. еще по постоянным ??? в сообщениях.
<skai-falkorr> но ведь дали шанс
<skai-falkorr> все равно внутренности вылил
<skai-falkorr> что за люди
<skai-falkorr> неужто ему родители не могут мобильник крутой купить, чтобы было чем понтоваться перед потсонами?зачем убунтой то понтоваться?
<andrex> потому что в его школе никто ей не пользуется)
<skrishi> чото я туп )
<skai-falkorr> ктоб спорил
<skrishi> andrex: установил.. но блин диск фатал пишет мне )
<skai-falkorr> но причем тут это?
<andrex> skrishi: ошибок небыло?
<skrishi> ну, потому что я что-то сделал не так.. наверное граб не поставил
<skai-falkorr> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<skrishi> andrex: нет
<skai-falkorr> смотри
<skai-falkorr> skrishi: или про грабрестор в моем блоге почитай
<skrishi> а если он вообще не установился? )
<skai-falkorr> skrishi: тада смотри в блог
<andrex> ну дык поставь)
<skrishi> щас попробую
<andrex> чёто go# плодиться
<skai-falkorr> размножается почкованием
<baronos> пучкование активировал наверно
<Lex_S> кто у вас тут уже размножается?)
<skai-falkorr> я в ребут.не теряйте
<skai-falkorr> скучали?
<Lex_S> ещё как
<andrex> да
<Lex_S> странно
<Lex_S> с вичата мне тут пишет +b
<andrex> глюки, может идент забанен
<skai-falkorr> или не авторизовался
<Lex_S> да авторизовался вроде
<Lex_S> правда со второго раза только зашло)
<Lex_S> наверно ростелекомовский интернет как обычно не доставляет
<skai-falkorr> а ип не менял между попытками?
<Lex_S> неа
<Lex_S> а он сам частенько меняется автоматом
<Lex_S> лан, потом разберусь, всё равно я там всё доломал уже)
<andrex> *!~skai@ip-83-149-3-129.nwgsm.ru
<andrex> skai-falkorr: эт кто тобой претварялся
<skai-falkorr> ага.пытался сделать так, чтобы мя забанили:)дурак.мою то хостмаску знают:)
<skai-falkorr> да и мое поведение не сымитировать
<skai-falkorr> @op
<andrex> да и не забанят тебя, покрайней мери через бота), да и опы могут сквось бан зайти
<skai-falkorr> @mode -b *!~skai@ip-83-149-3-129.nwgsm.ru
<skai-falkorr> @deop
<skai-falkorr> ну так откуда этим детям было знать?
<andrex> да уж
<skai-falkorr> что да уж?
<andrex> незнали конечно
<skai-falkorr>  у мну был свой фанклуб. тех, кто пытался меня достать:)нервные дети же:)
<skai-falkorr> потом каникулы закончились и фанклуб как то распался
<enriko_fermi> в банлисте есть даж один идиот, который три амнистии пропух:)
<andrex> )
<enriko_fermi> о.а кто ua1000 забанил?за что?
<enriko_fermi> artus: нук ответствуй, ниграсмерт
<skrishi> enriko_fermi: сколько у тебя уходит на написание статей? ))
<enriko_fermi> самая долгая была про аппиндикаторы.4 часа их ставил, искал,тестил все.набор
<enriko_fermi> пара часов ушла на жизнь в юнити.эт от самой идеи, плана и до окончательной верстки
<skrishi> о_О быстро
<enriko_fermi> дык скорость то печати не тормозит
<enriko_fermi> ниграсмерт опять в кино какое втыкает
<skrishi> а ядро 3.1 собрал пока запятые раставлял в тексте? )
<enriko_fermi> кто смотрел 4400?
<enriko_fermi> skrishi: его собирал перед статьей
<enriko_fermi> потом с башхистори перекопировал
<enriko_fermi> притом смотрел кино и болтал в чьятике
<skrishi> а почему твоего блога нет в сети?
<baronos> enriko_fermi: иди погляди Однажды в ирландии в переводе гоблина я от начала уже восторге))
<skrishi> блин я jdk помню ставил.. пол гугла перерыл )
<enriko_fermi> skrishi: в смысле нет в сети?Оо
<enriko_fermi> у мну основной трафик с поисковиков
<skrishi> ну я както тебя не нашёл
<baronos> skrishi: gnome-shell в гугле вбей он  на седьиои месте будет))
<skrishi> я тогда ставил по какому-то мануалу с блога помоему на жж или что-то в этом духе
<enriko_fermi> http://itmages.com/image/preview/392398/fd8ef09d
<enriko_fermi> эт топ10 источников за последнюю неделю
<baronos> О_о а был на седьмом)
<baronos> а теперь 3 и 4 ссылка по запросу gnome-shell темы )))
<enriko_fermi> http://storage9.static.itmages.com/i/12/0116/h_1326731797_5645496_aa3a77cc87.png
<enriko_fermi> эт топ10 источников перехода а все время
<skrishi> чото я на первых 4 страницах не нашёл
<enriko_fermi> skrishi: смотри, сколько нашли
<skrishi> ну.. я уже не раз говорил, что гугл за мной следит и портит мне поиск )
<enriko_fermi> по запросу настройка убунту 11.10 и вариантах на меня ежедневно с поисковиков пара сотен приходит
<skrishi> ураааааааааа.. нашёл ))) Убунту твик 6 )
<aleksei`> добрый вечер
<enriko_fermi> уверен?
<enriko_fermi> яндекс, гугл, мейлру, рамблер, бинг, нигма, догма и еще какие то поисковики доморощенные были
<skrishi> да нашёл нашёл )
<skrishi> вообще я себе в гугл+ добавил его, так что больше не потеряю )
<Konstantin18ko[w> Есть кто?
<Konstantin18ko[w> Narod!
<Konstantin18ko[w> Help/
<andrex> Konstantin18ko[w: да чё те надо
<enriko_fermi> хммм
<enriko_fermi> UA1000: а ведь ты забанен
<dmay> !ask | Konstantin18ko[w
<ubuntuhelp> Konstantin18ko[w: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Konstantin18ko[w> Проблемма с установкой видео карты...
<Konstantin18ko[w> АТI
<dmay> enriko_fermi: поставь уже автореплай в боте на реплики типа "Народ!!1111!!1адин"
<enriko_fermi> Konstantin18ko[w: переверни.мож ты не тем концом ее в слот устанавливаешь
<andrex> чё в pci порт воткнуть руки не позволяют)
<enriko_fermi> dmay: дык у мну бот есть
<enriko_fermi> !dmay
<ubuntuhelp> dmay, на самом деле, злобный и скрытный бот. Но никогда в этом не признается...
<Konstantin18ko[w> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?PHPSESSID=6cvinuismhj040j8267ulga3h3&topic=47329.0 делаю по этому мануалу
<Konstantin18ko[w> ответ #4
<Konstantin18ko[w> Пункт 6
<dmay> enriko_fermi: подъе^w^wколол, подколол XD
<enriko_fermi> параграф 17
<enriko_fermi> строка 411
<enriko_fermi> подпараграфа 962
<Konstantin18ko[w> При выборе моего дистрибютива
<dmay> Konstantin18ko[w: http://market.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=nvidia вот тут лучшее решение твоей проблемы
<enriko_fermi> мелким шрифтом по сноске
<enriko_fermi> !enter | Konstantin18ko[w
<ubuntuhelp> Konstantin18ko[w: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<dmay> ох ты-ж ё
<enriko_fermi> @voice dmay
<enriko_fermi> второй раз не смешно
<dmay> PNY Quadro FX 4800 602Mhz PCI-E 2.0 1536Mb 1600Mhz 384 bit DVI от 62 753 до 74 188 руб.
<Konstantin18ko[w> У меня AGP
<Konstantin18ko[w> Куда я вам PCIе воткну
<andrex> Konstantin18ko[w: юзай открытые
<dmay> enriko_fermi: ок, в следующий раз зашорчу ^_^
<enriko_fermi> Konstantin18ko[w: если у тя найдется баблинское на такую карточку - купить комп под нее - копейки
<enriko_fermi> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<enriko_fermi> антубузиротук пришел и ушел
<Konstantin18ko[w> Народ, у меня проблема с драйверами на принтер! Помогите... Напечаю денег побольше и куплю себе материнку с PCIе слотом...
<baronos> а если через sgfxi установить дрова?
<andrex> agp не поддерживаються уже вроде как, чоть через чё ставь
<enriko_fermi> да даж pcie не поддерживаются уже некоторые
<dmay> AGP? стоп, а это когда было то?
<enriko_fermi> dmay: году так в 2004
<enriko_fermi> в 2003
<andrex> 01:48:04 +Konstantin18ko[w | У меня AGP
<Konstantin18ko[w> Status: *UNVERIFIED* Ubuntu Packages: 	Ubuntu/7.10 	Ubuntu/8.04 	Ubuntu/8.10 	Ubuntu/9.04 	Ubuntu/gutsy 	Ubuntu/hardy 	Ubuntu/intrepid 	Ubuntu/jaunty 	Ubuntu/source
<Konstantin18ko[w> Какую версию выберать если у меня 11.10
<dmay> я чего-т совсем маленький-глупый был когда его начали раскручивать как супермегановинку
<enriko_fermi> о боже.
<enriko_fermi> Konstantin18ko[w: во первых выучи правило "бира-бер"
<dmay> enriko_fermi: AGP (от англ. Accelerated Graphics Port, ускоренный графический порт) — разработанная в 1997 году компанией Intel,
<enriko_fermi> иначе укушу
<enriko_fermi> dmay: я говорю када оно умерло
<dmay> а, логично
<Konstantin18ko[w> Народ, хватит меня троллить...
<Konstantin18ko[w> Я понимаю что над новенькими стебутся, но не до такой степени.
<dmay> Konstantin18ko[w: в общем. тебе на такое древнее железо надо такую-же древнюю убунту
<enriko_fermi> а раньше говорили: "извините за глупость, я исправлюсь". а сейчас "хватит меня троллить". куда катится мир.
<dmay> иначе тупо плолвина не опознается
<dmay> *половина
<garry-78> Всем привет.
<dmay> Konstantin18ko[w: как моделька карточки то называется?
<dmay> garry-78: что сломал?
<baronos> а если поставить старые дрова для этой видюхи, через sgfxi указать версию?
<garry-78> Ни кто не имел опыта общения с современными плеерами iriver? Интересует альтернатива родной проги iriver plus
<enriko_fermi> baronos: и что?иксы то уже слишком круты
<Konstantin18ko[w> ATI Radeon x1950 Pro
<enriko_fermi> их даунгрейдить надо
<enriko_fermi> garry-78: ритмбокс
<garry-78> dmay: да я редко уже что ломаю=)
<garry-78> enriko_fermi: копировать файлы я так могу, меня интересует составления плейлистов в формате pla
<enriko_fermi> garry-78: ритмбокс
<garry-78> enriko_fermi: как?
<enriko_fermi> или еще какой плеер
<enriko_fermi> мертвая говядина
<enriko_fermi> но ты с ритма синкай плейлистами
<enriko_fermi> должно помочь
<garry-78> enriko_fermi: не ритм не дед не смогли создать плейлист, который плеер смог понять
<Anton2d> "Порадовала" меня 7-ка сегодня, ёптыть. Калибровал монитор месяц назад, построил профиль монитора и lut для видеокарты. Всё было хорошо, всё работало. Звонят.. жалобы, монитор всё неправильно показывает. Приезжаю разбираться...
<enriko_fermi> Anton2d: а мы разве филиал итхеппенса?
<skrishi> http://itmages.com/image/view/392438/1c0407de
<Anton2d> я рассказываю историю еслиф чё.
<skrishi> это почему происходит?
<Anton2d> Смотрю, что то не то... действительно. Пытаюсь понять в чем дело.
<enriko_fermi> skrishi: инет не поднялся
<skrishi> enriko_fermi: штранно (
<Anton2d> Оказывается, в автозагрузке лют в видюху загружается нормално, а уже после него, драйвер видюхи берет и рубит лют, сбрасывает под ноль.
<andrex> может не нет а ру опять ру хнул
<dmay> Anton2d: внезапно АТИ? )
<Anton2d> Единственное решение что я нашёл, сделал загрузку люта, спустя 10 секунд после загрузки винды.
<Anton2d> Внезапно АТИ - да.
<dmay> ати они такие...
<skrishi> а если с другого зеркала кочать будет руская локаль?
<Anton2d> Но это был немыслимый кошмар, пока я догадался что происходит, перерыл всё.
<dmay> не зря их амд купило и сдулось...
<andrex> skrishi: да
<skrishi> ща попробую
<enriko_fermi> @kick skrishi кОчай там, где разрешено каверкать русский язык.а у нас правила есть
<dmay> enriko_fermi: что за обострение граммарнаци?
<enriko_fermi> dmay: ну я долго терпел:)
<enriko_fermi> но такое...
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<enriko_fermi> попячса
<baronos> тыщ
<enriko_fermi> чектотут?
<andrex> 1 сервис 2 бота 77 человек)
<shenmue> а ху из ту бот?
<andrex> ubuntulog:
<shenmue> а логи ... =)
<enriko_fermi> !dmay
<ubuntuhelp> dmay, на самом деле, злобный и скрытный бот. Но никогда в этом не признается...
<enriko_fermi> же
<shenmue> у меня этот канал нагугливался по паре вопросов но как то все это читать мне ббыло влом
<enriko_fermi> !pm > Anton2d
<ubuntuhelp> Anton2d, please see my private message
<enriko_fermi> на будущее
<andrex> ну как бе, если так то
<andrex> !skai
<ubuntuhelp> С.К.А.Й.: Синтетический Клон для Автоматического убиЙства
<andrex> ктороый замаскировался
<dmay> кто хайлайтел меня в суе?
<enriko_fermi> вот так будет лучше:)
<enriko_fermi> Anton2d: вот попробуй еще раз:)
<andrex>  mode nick +g? или ещё чего натворил)
<enriko_fermi> оно
<enriko_fermi> када знц отваливается - мод теряется
<dmay> так, умные кулхацкеры, чем geforce gtx 460 лучше 9600 gt ?
<enriko_fermi> забываю восстанавливать
<andrex> в команду в вичат забей
<enriko_fermi> dmay: зимой греет лучше
<dmay> ок, один + есть, но на 7тр пока не тянет
<andrex>  /mode $nick +g както так
<shenmue> baronos  ты у нас любитель всяких обрядов
<shenmue> опера мобайл можна запустить на лине
<enriko_fermi> shenmue: те зафиг?
<baronos> shenmue: а вот как то не задавался таким вопросом О_о
<baronos> на дройде проблем нет с запуском, то и тут при правильном подходе я думаю можно запустить
<andrex> shenmue: http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/3163994
<shenmue> опера мобайл а не мини
<shenmue> мини на ява эмулях идет
<shenmue> baronos ну ты сам жаловался что у тебя гпрс всего 100 гигабит
<andrex> shenmue: ставиш arm бубунту качаеш пакет с оперой и запускаеш, думаю так
<baronos> shenmue: что то не припомню
<baronos> я даже на дройде оперу не юзаю ибо она там УГ
<shenmue> на дройде встроенный браузер какой?
<andrex> ну гуглоось гугло браузер наверно
<shenmue> про мобильную версию хрома не слыхивал
<baronos> типа хрома но не хром, но работает лучше любого браузера мобильного
<andrex> иногда производители трубок ставят своё чудо. поэтому ваббше непонятно чё там по дефолту
<dmay> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/android/7265278 Microsoft - крупнейший игрок на рынке Android-смартфонов охлол
<useall> скобка '(' каким символом перекрывается в консоли?
<dmay> и всего 500 коментариев. в новости про выборы - 1000. политота во все поля (
<dmay> useall: все спецсимволы экранируются \
<enriko_fermi>  \ экранирует символы
<enriko_fermi> можно еще в кавычки брать
<useall> dmay: enriko_fermi: спасибо джентельмены!
<enriko_fermi> dmay: секи сюда, пузан. мы джэнтльмэээны :)
<dmay> enriko_fermi: фигня жентельмены. мне спасибо сказали! и пусть ещё хоть одна зараза заикнётся что я тут только срачики устраиваю 8]
<enriko_fermi> artus: эт он тебе
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-9.png =)
<shenmue> запустил
<andrex> shenmue: каким путём)
<shenmue> легко
<shenmue> на сайте деб пакет =))))))))))))))
<andrex> хе
<shenmue> блин прикольно
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-10.png вообщем работает. щас флеш проверим
<artus> четут?
<Sergey_IT> гордый дмей осторожно поднял голову
<joke_> как можна раздават интернет через локалный сеть ubuntu 10.10 ???
<Anton2d> А ведь понедельник, явно не тот день когда хорошо пить пиво, да ведь. А почему когда его пьёшь, так совершенно не кажется. Нонсенс. Риторика.
<Guest60077> как можна раздават интернет через локалный сеть ubuntu 10.10 ???
<skrishi> о_О
<shenmue> baronos а у тебя флеш на андройде как?
<Guest60077> люди помогите пожалуста
<shenmue> на форуме "раздача интернета"
<baronos> shenmue: нормально, с ютьюба в отдельной проге открывается. А сайты со флешем нормально работают, там встроенный флеш
<shenmue> в поиске.
<andrex> Guest60077: если по проводам то, пкм на нм изменить соединения(какое менять сам думай) -> Изменить -> параметры ipv4 вместо дхцп общий с другими пк ок и усё, помоему уже говорили
<andrex> а есть тернистый способ
<Guest60077> да не получается
<Guest60077> всё пробовал
<boris_t> !iptables | Guest60077
<ubuntuhelp> Guest60077: Ubuntu, как и любой другой дистрибутив Линукс, имеет межсетевой экран. Брандмауэр управляется с помощью команды iptables (см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo ), или GUI приложений, таких как Firestarter (Gnome) или Guarddog (KDE).
<andrex> Guest60077: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=107492.0 ковыряйся)
<go8765> подскажите плиз как посмотреть из убунты этот сайт http://all-firms.kiev.ua/
<Guest60077> ок спасибо
<gPaKoH4uK> go8765: и у чем проблема?
<baronos> go8765: а кодировку поменять не?
<andrex> Guest60077: 1251 поставить см настройки браузера
<go8765> baronos: менял, на коир, но всё-так же
<Guest60077> это я знаю спасиба
<baronos> go8765: cp1251
<andrex> go8765: ^^
<Guest60077> я испортил файл /etc/network/interfaces стандарту что там должно быт ???
<baronos> погляди там скрытый файл interfaces~
<go8765> baronos: попробуй  себя прил поменять - проверит. у меня не помогает
<go8765> *приз
<andrex> Guest60077: гугл там ---> google.ru
<go8765> как, кстати, сонгбёрд?
<baronos> go8765: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqgXCOwl7A4&feature=youtu.be
<go8765> baronos: у меня диалап. я это не увижу
<andrex> go8765: чаво?
<go8765> andrex: что чаво?
<andrex> 03:08:06            go8765 | как, кстати, сонгбёрд?
<go8765> andrex: * baronos как, кстати, сонгбёрд?
<andrex> !gnazi | go8765
<ubuntuhelp> go8765: Не показывайте нам низкий уровень культурного развития, коверкая названия программ и сервисов. Уважайте своих собеседников.
<skrishi> )
<baronos> go8765: до  http://i.minus.com/ibtRaOgHVsdJ8j.png после http://i.minus.com/ifpgAUUe9snGK.png
<baronos> go8765: я не стал заморачиваться с сонгбёрд, я скачивал фильм и сейчас смотрю его)
<User919[web]> Народ, помгите ламеру (sh: Can't open /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh)
<idarkside> hi im having an issue with the mysql gem
<User919[web]> Как сделать так, что бы процесс пошел.
<baronos> гыы гуглохалат http://i.minus.com/iIq51TYsNpUyp.png
<shenmue> sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<idarkside> no such file to load -- mysql (LoadError)
<shenmue> а вообще sudo -i
<go8765> baronos: спс. а я как-то не там менял и с перезаауском. налету-помогло)
<andrex> Irvingel: #mysql #ubuntu
<shenmue> cd /usr/share/ati/  && sh fglrx-uninstall.sh
<andrex> idarkside: #mysql #ubuntu
<idarkside> ty
<andrex> !ru | idarkside
<ubuntuhelp> idarkside: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<User919[web]> Помогите еще раз (E: Для пакета ia32-libs не найден кандидат на установку)
<User919[web]> Хотя упомянул в списке
<shenmue> нет таково пакета в репах
<User919[web]> И чего делать?
<User919[web]> Беру все отсюда http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?PHPSESSID=6cvinuismhj040j8267ulga3h3&topic=47329.0
<shenmue> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/видеоаппаратура
<shenmue> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<andrex> User919[web]: эт у тебя агп?
<andrex> сносить бинарный драйвер и больше ничего не делать
<User919[web]> Ага
<User919[web]> АГП
<User919[web]> Как сносить? Че сносить?
<User919[web]> Есть определенная инструкция?
<artus> @enter | User919[web]
<andrex> sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh тебе же вроде сказали уже)
<artus> !enter | User919[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User919[web]: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<artus> dвоть
<User919[web]> sh: Can't open
<andrex> ls /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh оно там есть?
<User919[web]> Андрекс, мляяя... Сорри нет.
<User919[web]> Он там отсутствует.
<artus> @kick "User919[web]" нефиг тут ругатцо
<shenmue> ыхы
<User234[web]> Ладно, ругаться не буду.
<User234[web]> Я малясь не догоняю, как пользоваться этой инструкцией (http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_ati)
<User234[web]> При использовании первой комманды выдает сообщение об отсуттвии файла, а вторую смысла вводить нет т.к. такого файла нет.
<andrex> User234[web]: glxinfo | grep -i opengl чё пишет
<UNIm95> Всем привет. вопрос как на директорию навсегда повесить флаг g+w? Директория принадлежит www-data. туда ещё льет файлы по ссш человек
<UNIm95> идея с умаск для всех мне не нравиться
<UNIm95> пока решил кроном =( . но это совсем костыль костыльный
<artus> UNIm95, файлы то туда не www льет, там еше и владелец то будет совсем другой , а как без крона я даже не скажу тебе
<Sergey_IT> 12.04 - 86 пакетов на апгрейд, 66 - еще не готово.
<Sergey_IT> за 2 дня
<mmaksimov> Господа и дамы, кто-нибудь с zentyal работал? на их канале 20 человек и тишина, может, здесь кто подскажет?
<Sergey_IT> а это что такое?
<mmaksimov> Sergey_IT, интегрированное samba-ldap-(куча других сервисов, которые я не использую) с веб-мордой. на базе 10.04. В общем, на тестовом стенде все работает, а как развернул на боевом -- самба с лдапом не хочет общаться :(
<artus> mmaksimov, а на форуме трудно глянуть? ))  да и зентила или работае или нет, лечить ее бесполезно )
<artus> mmaksimov, а учитывая загадочность скриптовой обвязки которая там наворочана, то только на профильный форум, ибо там черт ногу сломит )
<mmaksimov> artus, на форуме именно такого случая не нашел, а по поводу бесполезно -- блин, на тестовом-то всё поднялось! вроде одни и те же кнопки нажимал :(
<artus> mmaksimov, ну дык если не на наваяеш тему и не найдеш
<grad> зентьяль рулит
 * mmaksimov матерится сквозь зубы
<artus> grad, если максимум который от нее надо это впнка и по мелочи ))) на боевой ее совать, нафиг )
<UNIm95> кто там юзера кикал за ругань?
<artus> UNIm95, он не сквозь зубы матерился)
<andrex> UNIm95: а чё он пожаловался уже7)
<UNIm95> artus ок. пусть живёт. вернусь к www-data да льёт другой юзер но он в группе www-data
<mmaksimov> artus, работал домен на 20 юзверей почти год, пока шаловливыми ручонками не завалил :(
<UNIm95> позже апач сам правит все на себя. но стандартная системна я umask 0022
<artus> mmaksimov, ну она загадочна, вобщем если работает то отрубаем обновления и забываем доступ к ней) чтоб не поломать
<UNIm95> mmaksimov вот и постиг 2 правила админа: 1 делай бэкапы; 2 работает не трожь!
<Sergey_IT> почему только админа?
 * mmaksimov прикидывает, что за полтора часа можно еще пару раз пройти по кругу восстановления из бэкапа.... эх, опять кофе вместо подушки...
<andrex> Sergey_IT: нормальный юзер линь не поставит))
<UNIm95> andrex: жжошь!
<UNIm95> пойдёт на баш
<Sergey_IT> andrex, спасибо (
<User573[web]> кто нибудь может помочь? У меня случайно убунту обновилась до Trisquel GNU/Linux 5.0 STS, codename Dagda можно ли как нибудь обратно вернуть убунту ? ((((
<Sergey_IT> andrex, хотя... в чем то ты прав )
<iBolit> привет всем
<dmay> o_o
<UNIm95> User573[web]: ты спалился. это не убунты
<dmay> User573[web]: чочочочочо?
<iBolit> я такой убунты тоже не знаю
<andrex> iBolit: откуда качал первичную?)
<Sergey_IT> он поймал вирус... и она от него ушла
<andrex> просто интересно...
<User573[web]> http://trisquel.info
<iBolit> я?!
<go8765> про то что скайп может плохо работать я не верил и узнал об этом только в линуксе...
<andrex> iBolit: извини промазал)
<iBolit> да бывает
<iBolit> а вот вопрос... у кого х86-64?
<andrex> у меня
<iBolit> О!
<andrex> User573[web]: эт не бубунта)
<User573[web]> andrex  а что же?
<andrex> User573[web]: ну судя по тексту trisquel какойто
<iBolit> на стром компе под линуксом использовал Lotos Symphony, но там было 32бит
<User573[web]> мне в принипе все равно что это я просто хочу вернуть свою бывшую убунту 11.10 что была до случайного обновления ((((
<andrex> да небыло там никакой убунты, та сам сказал)
<iBolit> а тут ... чего то я с зависимостями запутался может кто пробовал его ставить на лубунту 64битную, поделитесь опытом
<iBolit> просто эта симфония 386 онли
<andrex> User573[web]: вобщем иди к ним и разбирайся
<andrex> !zver | User573[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User573[web]: По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы не отвечаем за них и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли. Пользуйтесь оригинальной Ubuntu и мы с радостью вам поможем.
<bosyi> как в файл записать test через консоль?
<iBolit> echo test>test.txt
<bosyi> спс
<UNIm95> iBolit кажись тебе надо ia32-libs точное название не помню
<iBolit> если бы только он...
<User573[web]> так я и пользовался оригинальной 11.10 потом захотел посмотреть для того чтобы попробовать другую оболочку а именно Sugar (desktop environment) пришлось вписать в репозиторий trisqel все было нормально пока ночью не произошло очередного обновления и Ð
<UNIm95> iBolit можешь у ибм уточнить
<andrex> !255 | User573[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User573[web]: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<UNIm95> andrex меняй клиента
<UNIm95> andrexя вижу все нормально
<andrex> неа
<UNIm95> andrex это правило надо менять
<iBolit> хех... тогда надо аглицкий подучить сначала :)
<User573[web]> я через веб сижу http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat и не знаю что нажать чтобы по имени отправить сообщение
<UNIm95> andrex на: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной принятием сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<andrex> некатит в конце косяк)
<UNIm95> andrex на: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной принятием сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или ставьте pidgin
<andrex> weechat Ъ
<UNIm95> andrex pidgin Ъ
<UNIm95> все что есть поддерживает
<andrex> UNIm95: лучше багрепот накатать чтоб мой клиент нормально распознавал обрывы utf8 кода
<User573[web]> ладно сейчас попробую pidgin поставить
<UNIm95> andrex накатывай =)
<UNIm95> или сам пиши :)
<iBolit> так что? симфонией никто не пользовался?
<andrex> походу найн
<iBolit> жаль
<UNIm95>  iBolit на работе виндовая.
<User573[web]> поставил pidgin и как через него в этот чат попасть?
<UNIm95> User573[web] про пиджин не тебе говорилось
<andrex> UNIm95: вот теперь учи человека
<UNIm95> кого?
<User573[web]> как  же не мне когда мой ник был
<andrex> веба
<User573[web]> <@ubuntuhelp> User573[web]: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<UNIm95> iBolit на сайте ибм вроде очень хорошо все расписано
<UNIm95> User573[web]: ты читал что я позже написал?
<UNIm95> User573[web]: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной принятием сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или ставьте pidgin
<UNIm95> User573[web]: здесь вопросы к другим клиентам
<andrex> User573[web]: неслушай его, просто пиши короче, а то я ща артуса позову и сразу станет ясно какой клиент лучше)
<iBolit> да видел я у них мануал в ЧаВо про установку на 64битны нарвал... сделал все по нему, нифигане работает
<iBolit> синаптик говорит что пакетов с ошибками установки нет
<UNIm95> iBolit: пробуй запустить из терминала в консоли будет выхлоп с ошибкой
<Sergey_IT> iBolit, так вроде 64 бита сейчас не требует 32 битных либ
<iBolit> едиственное что я там понял, это то что он ругается на то что соглашение не принято
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT все зависит от приложения
<UNIm95> iBolit: вот и нашлась проблема=)
<iBolit> и километр эклипсовского старотовго лога
<iBolit> а куда он это соглашение выводит... вот загадка
<andrex> ну поидее в тодже терминал должен)
<iBolit> нету :(
<mmaksimov> iBolit, а симфони нормально поддерживает docx с изменениями\аннотациями и со злыми картинками из визио? давно слышал, но руками ни разу не дотянулся попробовать...
<andrex> может баг в пакете
<iBolit> нормально подднрживает
<iBolit> по крайней мере у меня проблем не было не разу
<iBolit> спокойно клепаю docx доки и получаю их пачками
<iBolit> но больше всего я ее за интерфейс люблю
<iBolit> по сравнению с опенофисом и либрой просто земля и небо
<mmaksimov> блин, за такую радость и 32-битный chroot не лень поднять...
<mmaksimov> мне-то на интерфейс большой частью положить, но вот с совместимостью...
<iBolit> имхо, самы допиленный из офисных пакетов
<mmaksimov> кстати, а как его голубой гигант отлицензировал?
<iBolit> раньше был нонфри но бесплатный
<iBolit> теперь все под апач передали
<iBolit> хз что дальше будет
<iBolit> ладно, пойду дальше ковырять
<mmaksimov> едрёны пассатижи, ещё и открыли... интересно, что либровцы теперь скажут
<iBolit> а что они могут сказать?
<iBolit> они же выше всех на стену писают
<iBolit> типа мы самые свободные, мы самые умные, вААще!
<mmaksimov> о как, ибм пишет, что based on OOorg 3 code stream... это ж выходит gpl должен быть, а не апач?
<mmaksimov> или я чего-то, как обычно, не понимаю?
<iBolit> хз, я тоже не столман в этих делах
<User536[web]> hello!
<iBolit> вот их лицензия http://www14.software.ibm.com/cgi-bin/weblap/lap.pl
<User536[web]> приветтттттттттт!
<User536[web]> Русские кто есть?
<andrex> User536[web]: ну привет, есть вроде
<andrex> o0
<artus> еще один слепой забегал
<iBolit> 536 сам то как думаешь?
<Sergey_IT> азиопа тут
<Guest62118> люди, Failed to fetch http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pptpd/bcrelay_1.3.4-2.1ubuntu1.9.04.2_i386.deb  404  Not Found  у вас тоже такое ошибку показывает
<baronos> нет, качает
<Guest62118> почему у меня так получается ??
<andrex> Guest62118: сервер смени, навсякий
<Guest62118> думаю получается
<mmaksimov> хаха, всётаки зентиал заработал
<User446[web]> доброго времени суток
<User446[web]> есть на связи добрые люди или спят уже в столь позний час
<Sergey_IT> ask |  User446[web]
<Sergey_IT> !ask |  User446[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User446[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User446[web]> кто бы подсказал почему может зависать система в режиме live-cd ... ознакомится не дает
<User446[web]> причом как я понял и mint подвис и xubuntu
<User446[web]> использую я ноутбук toshiba
<User446[web]> мож какие противопоказания есть
<UNIm95> User446[web] пробуй грузить в безопасном режиме ядро
<User446[web]> ого не позубам мне такое наверное
<User446[web]> ссылку на мануал не подкините
<UNIm95> User446[web]: там пункт при загрузке выбрать сложно?
<User446[web]> ааа не заметил прошу прощения за невнимательность
<User446[web]> попробую конечно
<User446[web]> я даже не подозревал что туда (в ядро ) чтото может внедрится при записке...атасс)
<Sergey_IT> User446[web], может диск плохо записался...
<User446[web]> а я проверял в том самом меню при старте ошибок невыявленно
<Sergey_IT> User446[web], а на флешку не пробовал?
<Ember_> подскажите пож-та как удалить убунту если она на одном диске с вин 7?
<Sergey_IT> Ember_, Если это не вуби. Зачем ее удалять? Восстановить загрузчик вин и все.
<skrishi> Sergey_IT: можно вопрос? )
<Sergey_IT> давай, может кто и ответит
<skrishi> в линухе есть две оболочки dash и bash. Нафига?
<skrishi> это ведь почти одно и тоже
<Sergey_IT> все течет все изменяется
<artus> там еще и zsh есть. который покруче баша )
<skrishi> а зачем?
<artus> skrishi, оно тебе не надо, не заморачивайся)
<Sergey_IT> это развитие ЧСВ разрабов
<artus> Sergey_IT, да ладно, удобства ради же )
<Sergey_IT> а вообще sh и вперед
<Sergey_IT> artus, так и я о том же - развивается )
<skrishi> не, ну просто написано, что типа баш более навороченый, но даш более надёжный и поэтому используеться при обновах
<artus> skrishi, вот надо тебе сделать килл какому то определеному процесу, ты чего в баше делать будеш? искать pid и киля ть по нему , а я пишу kill wee[TAB] (например вичат надо убить) и  http://itmages.ru/image/view/392693/f0dcd57b
<artus> автоподстановка няшка )
<Sergey_IT> skrishi, да не бери в голову.
<artus> skrishi, баш по сравнению с зсш пролетает над сталицей франции как изделие деревообрабатывающего комбината )
<artus> *столицей
<skrishi> а нафига тогда баш устанавливать?
<artus> а его не устанавливают, он по дефотту идет
<artus> вернее как , идет даш, с симлинком на баш )
<artus> и когда ты запускаеш баш , ты на саамом деле запускаеш даш )
<skrishi> ну, так его разработчики пихают.. и ещё 22 компилятора и скриптовых оболочки
<artus> skrishi, скажи спасибо что не sh по дефолту , так что не плакай ) работаеть - не трож )
<Sergey_IT> skrishi, ну так можешь почистить... только потом не жалуйся
<skrishi> не работает )) уже сутки ставлю систему на виртуалку.. задалбало
<skrishi> название пакетов скоро буду наизусть знать )
<artus> чего там может не работать то? Oo
<skrishi> ну вот, почемуто она то граб незаписывает, то вообще не форматирут раздел
<skrishi> почему? фиг знает.
<skrishi> ставлю с альтернате или с нетинстал
<artus> минт ставиш чтоль?
<artus> я только у него видел такое
<skrishi> угу
<skrishi> хочу систему без иксов что бы под рукой была
<artus> skrishi, нетинстал дебиана с базовой системой) установки на 3 минуты)
<skrishi> ну на моём компе, наверное всё таки часа на полтора ) но если сейчас не встанет, я попробую деб
<artus> у тя нет хоть мегабит 5ть есть? там всего то 100 метров слить) вот и считай по ширине канала сколько займет)
<dmay> йуххуууу
<artus> dmay, чей ? ))
<dmay> берн алл зе плантейшенс!
 * dmay упал в кучу тростника в изнеможении
<dmay> а у вас тут чего хорошего?
<skrishi> ну канал у меня широкий, а вот комп тормозит жутко.. и не открываю я обычно его на всю ширину.. иначе работать не возможно, из-за записи на диск проги тормозят
<dmay> а комп обновить?
<skrishi> весной буду покупать
<tower> skrishi: чудеса чудесатые ты рассказываешь, ибо даж на пне 90 сетевуха пашет, и не отжирает ресурсов проца
<tower> канал манал...
<dmay> tower: а когда эта сетевуха принимает 100500МБ и это всё надо на диск записать?
<tower> посмотри какие процессы/задачи отжирают ресурсы сначала
<dmay> умным решил показаться? :3
<artus>  не, ну если у него винт мертвый то да , не в ширине канала уже дело)
<gPaKoH4uK> dmay: не, оно в вакуум сразу отправляется :D
<skrishi> =) не знаю.. нужно руки переткнуть в плечи значит
<tower> dmay: я прав или неочень?
<skrishi> что-то не так настраиваю
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, ну как то качать чего нить в /dev/null бессмысленно и беспощадно )
<dmay> ксати, если проц/память слабые, то даже drop в ipdables может всё подтормаживать на хороших скоростях )
<dmay> но это больше про всякие недожелезки типа роутеров
<Sergey_IT> в нул - это самое эффективное качание
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: та лан, а прову-то какая радость - админы быстренько новое железо взамен аммартизированного стребуют
<tower> dmay: мнеж просто неверится, что чел сидит на целероне 333 ем
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, хее))) сливать терабайты с пустоту для накрутки счетчика )
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: а чем не кликерство :D
<dmay> !math 60*18
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='math 60*18'
<skrishi> не, ну я не на 333 пне
<dmay> ай, тьфу
<artus> пусть заходит забирает celeron D 2.8 ))) валяетцо без дела )
<skrishi> аспир 4315
<NoOova> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22723736/%3D%29.JPG
<NoOova> Доброй ночи господа
<tower> skrishi: тогда просто посмотри по загрузкам процессора, что-то же отжирает ресурсы
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, все это уже изучил? )
<artus> skrishi, и вааще, у меня dell d400 +\- такой конфиг, только виде интел 945 , маашинка летаала , пока я ее пивом не залил нафиг ) так что пересаживай руки)
<tower> во-во, в руках было все дело
<skrishi> вот.. я же говорю дело в руках... они должны быть либо золотые либо от плеч )
<Sergey_IT> а золотые от куда?
<artus> skrishi, нетинстал , иксы и коробка , и будет те счастье )
<tower> Sergey_IT: от золота ведомо
<skrishi> если руки золотые, то не важно откуда они растут
<Sergey_IT> skrishi, а если золотые из зада - это как?
<dmay> то это 3я группа инвалидности минимум
<NoOova> аааашшшшшш он какает баааааааабочками
<Sergey_IT> во во ))
<skrishi> ещё один мультиков обсмотрелсяя )
<dmay> во что лучше на сон грядущий порезаться? portal prelude or bioshock?
<dmay> или во что нить потише?
<NoOova> в салат
<NoOova> или в капусту
<NoOova> =)
<skrishi> блин.. пошёл качать нет инстал..
<NoOova> первая подсказка по вопросу что тоже очень весела
<Sergey_IT> skrishi, тебе не надоело? Который день уже?
<skrishi> нет.. я овен )
<skrishi> кстати нет инстал 16 мегов всего весит )
<Alagos> Это только у меня Ubuntu One перестал работать?
<Sergey_IT> skrishi, я тоже овен )
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: и я тоже
<NoOova> бодаться будете? -)
<Sergey_IT> щас отару соберем )
<Alagos> Бееееееееекать)
<Alagos> Так Ubuntu One работает у всех?
<Alagos> у меня что то не запускается...
<Sergey_IT> Ве - это другая ость
<skrishi> у него часто такое бывает
<NoOova> Alagos: не удалял нетворк менеджер?
<NoOova> без него убунтуван не работает
<Alagos> NoOova: Не-а
<Alagos> Можно как то пофиксить?
<Alagos> Переустановить?
<NoOova> запусти клиента из консоли погляди
<NoOova> что пишет
<Alagos> У меня сначала оно не работало, потому что создалась какая то папка странная...
<skrishi> убунта ван вообче тормозная.. у меня като обновление сутки делала
<NoOova> мне дропбокс нравится
<skrishi> мне тоже
<NoOova> особенно своей рефераьной системой
<Alagos> Ничего не написало...
<artus> ага, а если дать кучку мелких файлов вообще помираеть
<NoOova> за приглашение дают 250 мегабайт
<NoOova> и так до 8 можно разогнать на халяву
<skrishi> пока 10 гигов не накопишь )
<artus> а дропбокса да , 11ть гигов на дропбоксе с головой на все )
<NoOova> не реклама, просто удобно
<NoOova> 8
<skrishi> не важно.. важно что она сразу обновляет
<artus> NoOova, 11.9 :D
<Alagos> Но разве прикол убунтувана не в том, что она в систему впилена?
<NoOova> бб
<skrishi> Убунтаван использует распределённый какойто там поток, который призван снять нагрузку с сервера
<artus> Alagos, да оно даром не надо, ссылки прямые не отдает, папки посмотреть тоже как то , вобщем непонятно нафига оно вообще надо
<skrishi> установи дроббокс и он тоже будет впилен
<artus> skrishi, ага, заливать на скорости 10ть килобит)
<Alagos> ппц
<Alagos> Тогда я забиваю на его запиливание, и удаляю его к чертям, чтобы глаза не мозолил)
<skrishi> не знаю на какой скорости, не приглядывался.. знаю что работает стабильно, и обновление проходит достатосно быстро
<Alagos> Я вот не могу понять, вы убунтуоне хвалите или херите?
<skrishi> попробуй dropbox потом сам поймёшь
<baronos> я сразу purge ubuntuone-installer делаю, чтоб не видеть еёю
<baronos> а потом минус.ком юзаю))
<baronos> лучший вариант юзать скайп google-chrome --app='https://plus.im' + еще поставить расширение для сворачивания в трей (если надо) и усё)
<artus> baronos, отдавать свои пароли неизвесным сайтам ? а не нафиг ли? ))
<artus> хм, няшный твитероклиент кто нить посткажет? )
<baronos> artus: хехе, ну скайп и так фбр анб цру слушает)) не пофиг ли)
<artus> хочу попытатцо поигратцо с ним )
<baronos> gwibber
<artus> я же няшный прошу ) он точно такой?
<baronos> хз но в убунту по дефолту он)
<artus> кстати, точно, надо ж чем то этот бесполезный кусок апплета занять)
<baronos> но вроде не такой уж и страшный, я даже скажу что не плохой))
<baronos> 7 мин федора с лайфа ставится, я даже не успел покурить, налить кофе, и покормить кота)
<baronos> вот бы бубна так ставилась (эх мечты мечты)
<artus> хм, ну вроде ниче так
<skrishi> деб ставиться быстрее чем убу
<skrishi> я уже почти закончил )
<skrishi> хотя по покетам вроде тоже самое устанавливает
<artus> во , это, а в твитере есть чего вообще интереного читать? хоть иногда ))) я ж просто дремуч в этих всех заманухах)
<skrishi> нет
<artus> skrishi, ды систему сначала поставь) а потом уже будеш говорить :D
<baronos> я от туда удалился, ибо там вообще фигня полная.
<skrishi> artus: там ядро собирается )
<artus> skrishi, чего OO ?
<baronos> skrishi: всмысле?
<skrishi> в гугл+ есть интересные подписки..
<artus> skrishi, например?
<skrishi> ну ядро он устанавливает
<skrishi> 2.6.32-5-686
<baronos> гыы G+ у меня как блокнот онлайн + читалка для гнома и убунту))
<skrishi> например? ну я подписан на Нешнл Географик и Убунту )
<artus> да не бы на русише  )))
<artus> *мне
<baronos> игры прикольные на Г+ ))
<skrishi> игры везде одни и теже.. их портируют с фейсдука на все доступные социалки
<artus> baronos, где там прикольные? сплошная унылая замануха для доната жесткого)
<skrishi> согласен
<skrishi> соцсети зло.. только время убиваешь
<baronos> artus: я не в одну игру не донатил и тут не буду, я просто играю в покер))
<skrishi> лучше джека лондона перечитать
<baronos> уахахаха драка офигительная на Г+)))
<artus> пакажи
<artus> baronos, я ж тебя крестиком помечал ? мелом по кругу обводил?
<baronos> artus: крестики я боюсь они к бану видут))
<artus> baronos, кто тебе такую чуш сказал) к бану ведут тормоза в мыслительном процесе помноженые на активную деятельность без оного процеса разведенную )
<baronos> artus: ща зальётся на тьюб покажу что это)
<baronos> artus: я тебя в круг убунту запихал)
<baronos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpTG3HnH9u4&feature=youtu.be
<artus> кууульь ))
<artus> baronos, ролик с обзором тойоты глянь :D
<baronos> artus: уже гляжу ;D
<artus> я из под стола поглядываю ))
 * artus тихо бьетцо в конфульсиях на полу
<baronos> видел я такие камри у нас на авторынке русской сборки, после неё в японку праворульную садишься небо и земля))
<artus> а кито такой Alexey Seredkin ?
<baronos> artus: я
<artus> гуд )
<skrishi> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-QDdQRXd2yls/TxP942BlpfI/AAAAAAAAgfU/kWDnnvpHqv8/h301/63686_1600x1200.jpg
<skrishi> мечта идиота .. эх
<artus> baronos, тойоту надо смотреть с первой части)))) убило просто )
<baronos> artus: я ща на тьюбе их смотрю, чума просто))
<artus> baronos, да я думаю щас стянуть и склеить в 1н все ))) паатаму что просто убило)
<dmay> artus: щито щито?
<dmay> давай делись
<artus> dmay, а вот в плючике надо жить))
<artus> dmay, http://www.youtube.com/user/Opirus3500 обзор тойоты смотри )
<dmay> artus: ехал быдло через реку, смотрит быдло в реке быдло, сунул быдло в быдло быдло, быдло быдло быдло быдло
<dmay> видел эту каку уже. у парня шикарный голос, как раз для таких обзоров. но после трех минут уши же вянут...
<skrishi> а в дебе 2.6 питон стоит до сих пор )
<skrishi> странно
<artus> пусть лучше 2.6 в дебе чем поломаный 2.7 в бубунте )
<skrishi> )
<dmay> дебиан Ъ и для Ъ. а бубунта для домохозяек и побаловацца.
<dmay> очевидно же
<skrishi> ты я вижу бубу не долюбливаешь ))))
<baronos> д7 труЪ а не д6)
<artus> baronos, вопрос, ты с питиви работал?
<artus> выходной файл ему как указывать? в плане имеет смысл чего либо дописывать в виде расширения то ? ато собирает вроде и так, и играет, но не знаю как оно будет не на лине определятцо
<baronos> artus: он у меня на убунту 11,04 зависал, я юзал вместо него openShot
<artus> ага, он по дефолту в ogg собирает
<baronos> опенШот нормуль, там указал цель, профиль, формат, качество и усё нажал экспорт
<baronos> для HD-youtube формата он в mp4 сохранит
 * go8765 ночи
<baronos> artus: откатился я на дройде назад, ибо проша была ужас, качество отвратительное)
<Alagos> кто мне напомнит, а у команды aplay есть регулировка громкости?
<baronos> гуру альсы спят))
<Alagos> чем в терминале проиграть wav файл?
<Alagos> sound?
<artus> чем тебе мплеер не угодил ?
<skrishi> не кошерно )
<skrishi> консоль круче )
<Alagos> оно должно быть консольным
<artus> эммм, вы че, веников обкурились?
<Alagos> Чтобы ничего не запускалось, просто проигрывался звук, на громкости 25-50%
<artus> еще раз говорю, мплеер
<Alagos> )
<artus> я кажись про морды к нему гуевые не упоминал )
<paulsomebody> !samba
<ubuntuhelp> программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<paulsomebody> Ок, теперь меня видно.
<artus> неа
<paulsomebody> artus: А мне видно. :)
<skrishi> ладно.. блин, завтра работать
<artus> paulsomebody, в зеркало смотришся? )
<skrishi> и консоль вспоминать
<Alagos> Ну и как проиграть аудио через мплеер на громкости 25%?
<skrishi> всем пока
<artus> Alagos, 25% чего ? системной громкости или чего? ты тама вообще чем занимаешся то ? )
<Alagos> 25% от громкости системы, допустим
<Alagos> Та это я на работе сделал звук вичату и забыл как :)
<artus> а системную попустить до 25% не проканает?
<baronos> http://i.minus.com/ibtqxn2pf4SYbI.png http://paste.ubuntu.com/806834/ О_о
<artus> Alagos, какой звук?
<artus> есть же плагины , а ты костыли выдумываеш )
<Alagos> Хм
<Alagos> Та плагин мне чем-то не понравился :)
<artus> ну тогда развлекайся)
<baronos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/806835/ вот так точнее будет, что в ядре я не включил?
<dmay> тэк. а мунлайта тут так ни у кого установленного и нет?
<Alagos> Ну вот
<Alagos> play -v 0.25 - 25% от громкости системы )
<baronos> dmay: это чтоб сильверлайт виндовский воспринимало?)
<dmay> аг
<baronos> не, не стоит))
<dmay> мне интересно как вот это вот там отображается http://www.silverlight.net/content/samples/sl4/themes/cosmopolitan.html#/Home
<dmay> а виртуалку расчехлять лень...
<baronos> http://i.minus.com/iw27AytEDwkq7.png
<dmay> логично )
<baronos> dmay: ща установится через минуту погляжу)
<dmay> вот те не живется спокойно )
#ubuntu-ru 2012-01-17
<baronos> а чего делать, пока прошивка для трубы в 200 метров качается)
<baronos> dmay: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B74H3hnqfSg&feature=youtu.be
<dmay> ух ты-ж ё...
<useall> извиняюсь что прерываю Вашу беседу,но не могли бы вы удилить мне часть своего трафика и подсказать,как: подробно посмотреть информацию о производителе/бренде флеш памяти в usb плеере(примонтирован) (?)
<useall> уделить*
<dmay> baronos: на вот те ещё на потыкать тогда ) http://m.microsoft.com/windowsphone/en-us/demo/index.html
<artus> useall, топать гуглить )
<useall> ну вот опять =( :)
<artus> ну а чего ты с такими то вопросами хотел)
<useall> ну да..тоже верно.
<dmay> хотя не, это демка всё же, из неё много не выжать...
<baronos> dmay: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HExwsIy4-lc&feature=youtu.be
<dmay> ага, то есть хтмл5 всё ж таки более Ъ
<baronos> а то)
 * baronos с понтом выдал "а то" хотя сам не хтмльщик ;D
<baronos> на iceweasel не ставится мунлайт
 * baronos уполз спать
<toper> Всем ку) кто знает где взять инфы о том как поставить на хард где уже стоит убунту 11.10 и вин7 ещё DOS 6.22?
<toper> а да, это нетбук, соответственно есть только усб
<toper> эхх
<toper> есть жывые?
<scogra> да
<toper> а кто знает где взять инфы о том как поставить на хард где уже стоит убунту 11.10 и вин7 ещё DOS 6.22? , это нетбук, соответственно есть только усб
<User123[web]> привет всем
<toper> ку
<User123[web]> есть вопрос
<User123[web]> ubuntu 64 bit только для МД
<User123[web]> АМД
<Lex_Sh> какие нетерпеливые...
<toper> хто
<Lex_Sh> да народ
<Lex_Sh> если в течение минуты им не ответили - уходят
<toper> хых
<toper> мне вот 2 часа немогут ответить )))
<Lex_Sh> ээ
<toper> мм?
<Lex_Sh> зачем тебе дос?))
<toper> нужон для учёбы и тестов )
<Lex_Sh> а с виндой - просто выделить ей основной раздел, а после установки восстановить grub
<toper> да уже всё настроено с виндой)) груб рулит загрузкой
<Lex_Sh> ага
<toper> а вот как дос поставить без флопа и цд
<Lex_Sh> а дос наверно проще с эмулятора
<toper> потом то после установки доса тоже груб восстановить и апдейтнуть
<User876[web]> Мужики, помогите с решением проблемы. Установил Убунту 11.10 х64, при загрузке оси у меня появляется цветной фон с рябью и все. больше никаких признаков жизни
<User876[web]> Отзовитесь знатоки Убунту
<toper> ну хз папробуй в рековери мод загрузится и там поковырятся
<toper> а)
<useall> и никто не помог,и никто не ответил. он надеждой довлел,когда шел на канал,а ушел ..,без ответа. (в память ушедшим с канала..)
<toper> паходу придётся дос в эмуляторе запускать >_<
<useall> проще спать пойти сразу.
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут?
<scogra> вопрос по птичке: как рассылать письмо на несколько адресов?
<sharikoff> cc
<toper> через запятую или точку с запятой адреса пиши, обычно так
<scogra> а "по-автоматее" никак? чисто для ленивых или не знающих наизусть?
<sharikoff> в клиенте можно добавить
<sharikoff> отсылать копию и туда тоже
<scogra> выборку надо бы... ну да ладно. списки рассылки создам
<sharikoff> алиасы
<sharikoff> в почтовике
<sharikoff> типа uristi: uris1@domen.ru ,uris2@domen.ru
<sharikoff> в /etc/aliases
<sharikoff> почтовик какой?
<scogra> а можно ли при установке птицы через консоль ставить еще дополнения для нее (тоже через консоль)
<scogra> thunderbird
<sharikoff> вроде да..
<sharikoff> ад справится
<scogra> как? команда интересует
<scogra> ад? что это
<sharikoff> active directory
<sharikoff> =)
<scogra> а, нет, ад не использую
<sharikoff> зря
<sharikoff> удобнейшая вещь
<scogra> почтовик на зимбре, есть глобальная адресная книга. вот хочу чтоб адреса клиентам автоматом грузились
<sharikoff> зимбра это постфикс
<sharikoff> так?
<sharikoff> внутри имеется ввиду
<scogra> ад для винды серверной 2003. не катит
<sharikoff> почему?
<scogra> не используем его и все
<scogra> нет необходимости
<sharikoff> да я не заставляю
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> я просто говорю удобнее
<sharikoff> а лдап используете?
<scogra> да
<sharikoff> домен можно сделать и на самбе
<sharikoff> вот
<sharikoff> адресная книга на лдапе?
<scogra> sharikoff<-:да
<sharikoff> в птицу подключена?
<scogra> как будет выглядеть команда установки дополнения для ТБ?
<scogra> sharikoff<-:нет. книгу через надстройку zindus поключил
<sharikoff> с консоли незнаю
<sharikoff> у нас подключена напрямую в клиента
<sharikoff> и еще есть вот такая
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/392873/f621202c
<scogra> хочу автоматизировать процесс
<sharikoff> для внутреннего веба
<sharikoff> есть файлик в тандере
<sharikoff> называется user.js
<sharikoff> там правишь потом юзерам распихиваешь
<sharikoff> так вот
<sharikoff> в лдапе заводишь листы рассылки
<sharikoff> и они становятся доступны через адресную книгу
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/392878/987f637b
<scogra> а где смотрится эта книга?
<sharikoff> вот так без всяких расширений подключается лдап
<sharikoff> щас
<scogra> не, я цеплял так. че-то не понравилось
<sharikoff> щас погоди
<sharikoff> в привате
<SergeyIT> жуть, сколько обновлений в 12.04
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: тут до следующего майлстоуна всего две недели
<skai-falkorr> а там и до фриза недалеко
<SergeyIT> поэтому и заливают )
<skai-falkorr> месяц до фичафриа
<skai-falkorr> *фриза
<SergeyIT> ну скажем, фич особо пока не видно (
<skai-falkorr> дык лтс же.
<skai-falkorr> ты хочшеь кучу новинок или стабильности?
<SergeyIT> хочу чуть-чуть конфигурационных тулзов
<skai-falkorr> вах.в падении фобоса виноваты не российские попилы и черезжопные инжинегры, а американские радары
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: man ubuntu tweak
<SergeyIT> а то вот вчера заметил, в установках юзер интерфейса, переместили слева-направо картинки бекграунда - очень нужное изменение ))
<SergeyIT> а твик пока не ставлю, хочу посмотреть как будет в оригинале, да и твик еще пилить надо под 12.04
<skai-falkorr> юзабилити складывается не в тулзах для администрирвоания.а в маленьких мелочах внешнего вида и воркфлоу
<SergeyIT> неее, и в том и в том
<skai-falkorr> тем более, что да ui фриза далеко.а в твоем положении заетить изменения в пакетах невозможно.правда я думал в твоем возрасте умеют думать шире, но...
<SergeyIT> не, в моем возрасте умеют не шагать широко )
<skai-falkorr> ну так думать можно и не шагая
<skai-falkorr> ;)
<skai-falkorr> мозг работает без применения ног же:)
<SergeyIT> а почему, когда ученые думают, они ходят - в кино видел?
<SergeyIT> движение - все!
<skai-falkorr> потому что это кино.там статичные сцены - потерянные посетители
<SergeyIT> я тебя огорчу - и в жизни также
<skai-falkorr> я тебя огорчу - шило в жопе не у всех:)
<chapt> а я наивно винил в падении фобосов криворуких программеров
<SergeyIT> я тебя огорчу - лучше шило, чем геморой
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: я тя огорчу.не все спокойные люди ловят геморрой
<skai-falkorr> chapt: ну а ты думал.чтобы наши были виноваты?неее.эт американский заговор
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, слава богу, что я не знаю как пишется это слово ;)
<chapt> skai-falkorr: уточню, виноваты наши криворукие программеры )
<SergeyIT> и система образования, которая их подготовила
<skai-falkorr> плохо, что твое образование недостаточно высокое для человека эрудированного:)
<chapt> а чего плохого в советской системе образования то?
<skai-falkorr> chapt: хау ду ю ду? алл райт знаешь?так вот эт ведь правда
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, я никогда не был эрудированным (
<skai-falkorr> а зря
<skai-falkorr> тебе мозг дан зачем?чтобы ты обезьяной жил, или чтобы человеком разумным?
<SergeyIT> согласен
<chapt> skai-falkorr: сильно сомневаюсь, что в других станах система образования намного лучше
<SergeyIT> chapt, а где она - советская система?
<skai-falkorr> ChanServ: в америке лучше.там не тянут из курса в курс тупых доумков, которые незнамо зачем пришли в универ. если там не сдал - т вылетаешь.
<|rapidsp|> вы б еще царские школы вспомнили :)
<skai-falkorr> а у нас детский сад
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, в советское время и у нас вылетали
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: напомню, что советское время 20 лет как закончилось.а у них хоть и капитализм как у нас - у них выгоняют
<|rapidsp|> людей с советским образованием ото всюду выперли, чтоб не мешали спутники запускать :)
<chapt> SergeyIT: по крайней мере до начала 2000 именно она и сохранялась
<skai-falkorr> люди с совковым образованием как раз и остались.это те, кто на деревянных счетах за компом пересчитывают и округляют на калькуляторе.а потом спутники падают
<Fox_Black> День добрый. Есть люди которые рабираются в настройке postfix+dovecot? Очень помощь нужна...
<chapt> да да да, конечно, тупой совок, который запустил первый спутник, управляемый процессором, в несколько раз слабее чем у современных калькуляторов
<skai-falkorr> chapt: дык если бы запускали на том же оборудовании - тут был бы толк.но сейчас уже не камень в небо пускают.тут точнее работать надо
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: тут?
<Fox_Black> Неужели ни кто сервак не поднимал на postfix+dovecot? Не поверю....
<chapt> skai-falkorr: ну, да, ведь просто спутник запустить этоже ерунда, все равно что камень в небо кинуть
<skai-falkorr> Fox_Black: нук быстро исправил ошибку
<skai-falkorr> chapt: учитывая, что первый спутник пролетал немного и все, а фобос должен был до марса долететь - да.все равно что камень в небо
<SergeyIT> chapt, так сейчас уже 2012 г.
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr:
<skai-falkorr> chapt: и кстати ты упускаешь фактор появления маразма в старости.если в совке учились не останавливаяь, то сейчас выпускники совка думаюьт, что они все знают, но нифига не учаться, а мир меняется быстрее, чем тогда
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: успокой паренька.а то он со своим довекотом уже второй день лезет
<skai-falkorr> а то если он еще раз напишет "никто" через пробел - он отправится не довекот ставить,а учебник листать
<chapt> а американское образование, да оно же замечательное, только почитайте про их F35, смешно становится
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, у америкосов 2 старых спутника за пределы солнечной системы вышли, их по дороге еще и перепрограммировали
<sharikoff> Fox_Black: ?
<skai-falkorr> chapt: ага.смешно, что они не допускают к вооружению недоработанные продукты.а вот у нас бы выпустили и приняли бы к вооружению.ведь хоть как то работает и ладно
<sharikoff> Fox_Black: чо не так у тя?
<chapt> skai-falkorr вы вообще к ВПК отношение какое то имеете?
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, страшно, что студенты не учатся, считают, что предметы, что им дают, в жизни не нужны
<skai-falkorr> chapt: это закрытая информация
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: эт ты про нашу образовательную программу говоришь:)
<chapt> SergeyIT замечательно что такие студенты стоят потом на рынках или в лучшем случае толкают мобильники в салоне
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: но страшно то, что студенты правы. ты знаешь, что сейчас преподают специалистам?
<skai-falkorr> 70% общеобразовательных предметов, не имеющих отношение к области труда
<chapt> skai-falkorr простой ответ да или нет, я же не прошу вас выдавать какие либо тайны
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, это какие?
<chapt> skai-falkorr откуда такая статистика?
<skai-falkorr> а те, что профильные - преподают по брошюрам 30летней давности преподаватели, которые уже давно пенсию должны получать
<skai-falkorr> chapt: а ты почитай программы учебные
<skai-falkorr> chapt: почитай.потом скажи каким боком  социсследования, православная культура, библиотечные знания, ксе, основы здоровья и прочее нужны в области, где работа с числами?
<chapt> skai-falkorr и читал и учился по ним, общеобразовательных предметов процентов 20 максимум от обшего курса
<skai-falkorr> chapt: ты очень давно учился
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, для эрудиции
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: ага.только выпускают вроде специалистов
<chapt> skai-falkorr 6 лет назад это не так давно плюс обшался с практикантом, заканчивает в этом году, у них все практически тоже самое
<chapt> skai-falkorr а данные предметы безсусловно нужны, нельзя воспитывать сферического инженера в вакууме, самим потом от такого тошно будет
<skai-falkorr> большая часть университетов держит на профильных предметах тех, кто неспособен преподавать современные аспекты.но держат, потому что есть квота на профессорский состав.и нанять молодых реподавателей, которые знают
<skai-falkorr> предмет и могут его преподавать нельзя.ониж не профессора
<chapt> к тому же очень часто общеобразовательные предметы очень даже и помогают после в работе
<skai-falkorr> университет - не есто получения знаний, а определенная квота профессорского состава
<skai-falkorr> chapt: ага.чем история о том, как ктото поднимал запсиб,а потом синячил в первом баре, или как ктото приварил ось состава к рельсам, чтобы не работать - поможет в жизни?
<skai-falkorr> а это профессора.доценты. кандидаты ито умнее.
<chapt> skai-falkorr простите, вы путаете предметы и студенчесике байки
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, ну, скажем у нас университетов, по пальца можно пересчитать, а те что стали "университетами" зачастую и до техникумов не дотягивают
<skai-falkorr> chapt: не я. это путают преподаватели. если они вместо предмета рассказывают байки
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: вово
<skai-falkorr> университеты они только изза количества удерживаемых 70+ летних профессоров
<|rapidsp|> а пойдет ли хороший специалист на универскую з/п?
<skai-falkorr> |rapidsp|: у нас некоторые профессора получают около 50к
<skai-falkorr> это в регионе
<skai-falkorr> где средняя зп 15к
<skai-falkorr> |rapidsp|: так что не в зп дело
<|rapidsp|> skai-falkorr: тарифная сетка же - у молодого нет шансов на такую з/п
<|rapidsp|> это ж элементарно
<skai-falkorr> |rapidsp|: а вот фиг. бюджетные учреждения по новой системе оплаты труда.еще с прошлого года трудятся.
<skai-falkorr> вернее обязаны трудится
<skai-falkorr> *ь
<SergeyIT> кому обязаны?
<skai-falkorr> ujcelfhcnde
<|rapidsp|> ну вопервых одного года для привлечения спецов очень мало, тем более в условиях инертной системы образования
<skai-falkorr> государству.они подчинены ему
<scogra> как выглядит команда вывода какая ОС стоит на компе?
<skai-falkorr> |rapidsp|: поэтому десятками лет ничего и не делают.потому что спланировать чтото больше чем на год - эт невозможно
<skai-falkorr> scogra: lsb-release
<SergeyIT> scogra, lsb_release
<SergeyIT> -a
<skai-falkorr> да
<skai-falkorr> с шифтом
<skai-falkorr> чет шифт и капс у мну западать стали на ноуте
<chapt> за последние 5 лет, на кафедре, на которой я учился, преподавательский состав обновился на 30% что за такой короткий срок, считаю очень даже неплохим показателем
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, отремонтируй, чай с высшим образованием ;)
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: не.вот еще полгода - буду с высшим:)
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: и специалист от чернорабочего общего профился сильно отличается:)хотя для меня починить не составит проблем.кроме одной.это ноубучная клава.эт плоская пластинка с мелкими пластиковыми детальками.
<skai-falkorr> у мну нет таких запастей,  чтобы заменить то, что уже ущелкано
<chapt> http://infodefence.livejournal.com/1046.html
<skai-falkorr> chapt: а версия для Ъ?
<chapt> как раз статья для тех кто считает что у нас все так плохо
<skai-falkorr> я не считаю, что все так плохо.я это знаю.на опыте и наблюдениях
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, а вот мне иногда приходится чинить подобное (
<skai-falkorr> так что жежешечки можешь оставить себе:)
<scogra> SergeyIT<-:skai-falkorr<-: lsb_release ? не знает машина такой команды
<SergeyIT> надо установить
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: мне обычно достаются стационарники, а не ноуты
<skai-falkorr> scogra: нажми win+r введи cmd и в верхней строчке будет версия ОС
<scogra> skai-falkorr<-:убунта стоит
<skai-falkorr> [285][falkorr.Drakia: /home/falkorr]$ lsb_release -a
<skai-falkorr> No LSB modules are available.
<skai-falkorr> Distributor ID:Ubuntu
<skai-falkorr> Description:Ubuntu 11.10
<skai-falkorr> Release:11.10
<skai-falkorr> Codename:oneiric
<skai-falkorr> scogra: нажми win+r введи cmd и в верхней строчке будет версия ОС
<skai-falkorr> и хватит врать:)
<scogra> skai-falkorr<-:okay
<Fox_Black> sharikoff живой?
<skai-falkorr> Fox_Black: вот ты считаешь нормально просить помощи и уходить?человек готов был помочь,а ты там какаушко распивал?
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: вот я не понимаю таких людей
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, обычное потребительство
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/01/17/laughingoutpoud/
<scogra> skai-falkorr<-: извиняйте, если не понял, но win+r и потом cmd - это же форточковая!
<scogra> или не?
<skai-falkorr> вау:)как же ты догадался?:)
<scogra> ну... запустил виртуалку))) мне надо в убунте команду
<skai-falkorr> в убунте тебе уже дали
<scogra> лсб_релиз не пошел
<SergeyIT> scogra, lsb_release -a
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: я ж ему кидал цитату из моего терминала?ведь кидал же
<Lex_S> [12:06:35] <skai-falkorr> chapt: хау ду ю ду? алл райт знаешь?так вот эт ведь правда
<Lex_S> как ты это делаешь? ссегда правой! :D
<SergeyIT> у жирафа шея длинная
<Lex_S> в*
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: с добрым утром
<Lex_S> утро добрым не бывает
<Lex_S> хотя
<Lex_S> если утро в час дня
<skai-falkorr> тут всего то 40 минут думал))
<Lex_S> да это первое что в окне отрисовалось)
<SergeyIT> Lex_S,.. то это раннее утро
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: опоздание меньше часа считается приличным:)
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, у меня - опоздание 5 минут - уже криминал
<Lex_S> утро у меня началось 6 часов назад
<skai-falkorr> у меня почти 9
<skai-falkorr> чет огурчики оказались несвежими и разбудили меня
<Lex_S> гг
<Lex_S> экзотический часовой пояс или встал в 4 утра?)
<SergeyIT> огурчики надо с антидотом есть
<skai-falkorr> а приятно просыпаться рано:)ну если забыть об обстоятельствах проуждения и первых 30 минут после
<Lex_S> приятно это когда никуда не надо идти
<skai-falkorr> встал в 7
<grey__> дядьки, подскажите программу для создания локального прокси сервера?
<grey__> типо proxomitron На виндах
<skai-falkorr> squid
<skai-falkorr> !squid
<ubuntuhelp> Squid — кэширующий прокси для Web. Минимальные настройки тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=15246.0 , больше настроек: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard и ещё http://www.squid-cache.org
<dmay> http://gitvsmercurial.com/
<dmay> re all
<skai-falkorr> dmay: и что это за спамосцылко?
<dmay> skai-falkorr: ничо ты нипанимаешь
<skai-falkorr> на те уже войс
<skai-falkorr> что тут непонимать?
<dmay> он старый
<skai-falkorr> у нас не бывает старых войсов
<dmay> и вообще, что за наезды с утра пораньше?
<UNIm95> !exim
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='exim'
<grey__> спс
<grey__> а есть какая-нить программа типо radmin чтоб с винды можно было залазить на убунту?
<skai-falkorr> хочу более мощный ноут...и знаете зачем?чтобы играть в майнкрафт
<skai-falkorr> игры с такой графикой 13 лет назад игрались на компе слабее моего телефона.куда катиться мир
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, к свистелкам катится
<dmay> skai-falkorr: полазить чтоль по логу, тыкнуть тебе твои мессаги про "майнкрафт фуфло, я его перерос, и вообще для быдла"? XD
<dmay> grey__: google vnc
<skai-falkorr> dmay: дык это про бета версии:)
<skai-falkorr> dmay: пока не допилили нормальные фишки.эт ж больше не песочница
<skai-falkorr> эт уже рпг
<dmay> skai-falkorr: какие беты? оно релизнулось сто лет назад
<skai-falkorr> с магическим оружием, покачкой левелов
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ну так я говорил до релиза
<skai-falkorr> а тут уже и экспа есть:)теперь эт рпг:)а рпг я всегда люблю:-Р
<dmay> мдэ...
<skai-falkorr> экспа, монстры-драконы, пещерки с мобами, деревни...эт скайрим прям:)
<skai-falkorr> зачарованное оружие:)
<dmay> кто там интересовался, куда катится мир? глубокая аналитическая статья о основах ООП. 7 абзацев по три предложения.
<dmay> ок.
<skai-falkorr> мдааааа
<skai-falkorr> не ну если тым сцылошки на толмуды в 700+ страничек - эт нормально
<skai-falkorr> dmay: а почму ты решил, что это глубокая аналитическая статья? потому что автор именитый глубокий аналист?
<dmay> потому что на неё так ссылаются
<grey__> скажите пожалуйста, какая программа подойдет для удаленного доступа с вин на убунту? что-то типа р админа
<dmay> grey__: попытка два: google VNC
<User487[web]> русские отзовитесь
<User487[web]> как заменить драйвер на сетевой карте?
<dmay> who is 'русские'?
<User487[web]> ау!
<User487[web]> люди, отзовитесь!
<chapt> User487[web] а зачем тебе драйвер нужно менять то?
<User487[web]> пишет неуправляемый драйвер в системе
<User487[web]> вернее устройство
<chapt> то есть система сетевую не видит?
<User487[web]> видит, нет выхода в инет
<chapt> а ifconfig  что выводит?
<User487[web]> ифконфиг говорит версия сетевой 2.0
<chapt> для того чтобы "сменить" драйвер, насколько мне известно, нужно ядро пересобрать
<User487[web]> а нет
<User487[web]> от роутера должно быть .......1-101 а пишет 0ю254
<chapt> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<chapt> воспользуйся одним из этих сервисов и покажи что у тебя ifconfig  полностью выводит
<User487[web]> в общем ип назначается 192.168.0.254 а должен быть 192.168.1.101
<chapt> ну вот идишь
<chapt> DHCP в сети есть?
<chapt> или просто внаглую поставь нужный ip
<User487[web]> да, настраивал и вручную тоже, не хочет принимать
<User487[web]> вот и думаю что в драйвере дело
<chapt> как вручную настраивал?
<chapt> с помощью чего?
<chapt> так если у тебя айпи не тот причем тут драйвер?
<User487[web]> у меня тоже вопрос тогда:почему ип не тот, который роутер выдает, мож в нем дело?
<chapt> набери sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<User487[web]> я в виндосе ((
<chapt> у тебя там должно быть что то наподобии этого http://paste.org.ru/?jkhr1d
<User487[web]> убунта на другом винте живет
<chapt> ну дык ставь ext2fs  и смотри конфиг с помощью блокнота
<chapt> а вообще первая ссылка в яндексе http://goo.gl/9zkiB
<BPOH> как засунуть скрипт запуска нескольких conky конфигов в автозагрузку убунта 11.10
<User487[web]> sudo lshw -C network выдавало ошибку
<User487[web]> эх семен семеныч...
<skai-falkorr> pf-kernel для версии ядра 3.2
<baronos> хола хола)
<andrex> hi
<NoOova> народ как ссделать принудительный умаунт для дбаса
<skai-falkorr> -o force
<skai-falkorr> ?
<Snowdrift> подскижите прогу родительский контроль под Ubuntu и winXP
<andrex> Dansguardian и Privoxy под ха не кнам
<SergeyIT> наконец апдейт манагер в 12.04 адекватным стал )
<himik> SergeyIT: в чем именно он стал адекватен?
<SergeyIT> himik, не зависает, непонятно чем занятый
<himik> SergeyIT: а по впечатлениям, он уже годен для домашнего исользования. стоит с 10.04 перелезать на него?
<SergeyIT> himik, я пользую, пока без проблем (но основная 10.04 есть)
<no_NICK> в консольном byobu не работает shift, в терминальном все ОК, это нормально, так и должно быть?
<Raxi> всем привет
<Lex_Sh> а у вас kde-4.7.97 тоже без +qt3support не собирается?
<Lex_Sh> тьфу ты
<Lex_Sh> опять канал попутал
<NoOova> Народ что такое Udev и Hal?
<NoOova> прослойка между ядром и ПО?
<dmay> неторт катится в полное неторт... http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/programming/136369 и за сотню коментариев ведь...
<baronos> !help | baronos
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, please see my private message
<iBolit> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<baronos> ура, нашел всё таки нормальный плагин нотифи для вичата))
<artus> я ж давал тебе плагин нормальный )
<baronos> проблема была в нем, то что он не группировал сообщения в одно, а то после запуска вичата с знц у меня сотни соообщений в трее получалось))
<baronos> щас все перепробовал, и простой notify.py оказалось группирует, и выводит нормально сообщения)
<jk7> hi
<Gakonis> hello
<skai-falkorr> dmay: негросмерт
<dmay> skai-falkorr: чонада, мерзкий линупсоед?
<skai-falkorr> го в майнкрафт играть:)
<dmay> а вот Я его уже перерос XD
<dmay> так что разве что в портал второй ^_^
<dmay> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4VtNLl6Ca4
<skai-falkorr> нууу портал второй я тут не запущу
<artus> четакое? твоя унылая интелина не тянет чтоль? )
<skai-falkorr> моя унылая 3жилина не вытянет
<skai-falkorr> чтобы накачать
<skai-falkorr> да и вайн ставить настраивать лень
<skai-falkorr> dmay: шо.твое хваленое метро обосралось?
<skai-falkorr> а вы знали, что опера мобайл страдает утечками памяти?
<baronos> нет, не юзаю её.
<skai-falkorr> https://plus.google.com/photos/111606399573067763570/albums/5698533080584582161/5698533084271360226
<dmay> skai-falkorr: обычноне опера страдает, а её пользователи :3
<dmay> эм. а я один прикола с зюном не понимаю?
<dmay> или это как у лебедева в идиотеке, клуб любителей искать везде фаллические символы?
<iBolit> не ну арлингтонский педиатрический центр там... такой педиатрический
<skai-falkorr> а как вам locum?
<skai-falkorr> шведская компания.где o превратили в сердечко
<skai-falkorr> а танцевальный центр с сиськами на лого?
<iBolit> но kid sex change это выше всяких похвал
<iBolit> дизанеру 5+
<iBolit> а маркетологам вбить в голову гвоздь
<iBolit> сотку
<iBolit> прямо в темечко
<skai-falkorr> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-y7WTLakSS9M/TxUK6rDNrsI/AAAAAAAACDM/VwWuCkxiQEg/h301/rm-rf.png.png
<iBolit> хотя да вы правы, танцевальный центр - изысканно и утонченно :)
<shenmue> всем пыщ пыщ оле оле пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<dmay> skai-falkorr: кекеке
<dmay> https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee/commit/a047be85247755cdbe0acce6f1dafc8beb84f2ac
<dmay> сначала отключить inline notes, и осознать эпичность
<skai-falkorr> хДДДДД
<skai-falkorr> суровый комит
<skai-falkorr> убрали пробел и сменили версию))
<skai-falkorr> а ведь какой эпичный пробел
<shenmue> чот я не догнал
<shenmue> это дрова на оптимус вроде?
<dmay> ага. и в инсталлере была замечательная строчка rm -rf /usr /чотатам
<shenmue> надо верить тока лаунчпаду и гетвебу
<shenmue> хотя не надо. все они из одной секты
<shenmue> jack control какой командой запускается?
<dmay> ухте, атлант расправил плечи таки первый фильм выкатили
<dmay> скачать чтоль, поплеваться?
<shenmue> ты о чем?
<dmay> мде, камменты на рутрекере соответствуют...
<dmay> shenmue: http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3850443 на, просвящайся
<dmay> хотя лучше книжку прочитать, но это... кхм... тяжеловато
<shenmue> да и обязательно бабу в постер вклеить либо в миниюбке либо задним приводом .
<skai-falkorr> кто тут есть с москвы?
<shenmue> я
<shenmue> денег не дам
<skai-falkorr> у тя есть личный АМ?
<gPaKoH4uK> тогда по фейсу тейблом полчуишь :D
<shenmue> хм... наверное нет раз не знаю что такое АМ
<baronos> АвтоМобиль?
<skai-falkorr> он самый
<shenmue> нет
<skai-falkorr> тааак.кто еще с москвы?
<shenmue> мне до работы 15 минут на элетричке. а станция рядом
<gPaKoH4uK> сразу грю, ам нет, да и я не таксист
<shenmue> те для каких целей? а то могу у знакомых спросить
<skai-falkorr> я ж не для себя.есть девушка с большой грудью и необходимостью съездить немного за мкад
<shenmue> чорт. почем авто нныче?
<gPaKoH4uK> большая грудь не показатель
<gPaKoH4uK> да и чем такси не устраивает?
<skai-falkorr> gPaKoH4uK: дык если грудь не упомянуть - и не пошевелятся:)
<shenmue> =)
<baronos> за мкад обычно закапывать ездят, что то подозрительная девушка, в 22:45 за мкад ехать)
<dmay> и сразу фильм мамно ( могли бы и по честному в индастриал-панке сделать, а не "внезапно кончилась нефть, по этому никто не летает"...
<skai-falkorr> baronos: не ну не сразу сейчас
<mva> !voice | baronos
<ubuntuhelp> baronos: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<mva> !voice | skai-falkorr
<ubuntuhelp> skai-falkorr: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<mva> !voice | gPaKoH4uK
<ubuntuhelp> gPaKoH4uK: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<mva> !voice | shenmue
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<mva> (это на правах предупреждения)
<skai-falkorr> mva: проснулся?а ты видел чинушу из минсвязи на встрече вашей пиратской партии?
<dmay> пришёл лесник, и всех разогнал
<shenmue> не удается флеш прикрутить ... хм
<UnnnameD> есть кто?
<mva> нет
<UnnnameD> отлично :)
<UnnnameD> я тогда сам с собой пообщаюсь, ок?
<mva> ок
<UnnnameD> вообщем на новом рабочем месте столкнулся с убунтой. вот сначала поставил 11.10, сейчас перебил на 10.04 т.к. нашёл http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/введение . если чесно, больше испугало отсутствие кнопки система в 11.10 . так вот хотел спросить, может посоветует
<polat> привет всем
<polat> помогите пожалуста
<polat> как можно потключит yota usb modem jingle model wu217 на ubuntu 10.10
<shenmue> а вот им самим видно что  у них сообщение не все влезло?
<polat> ???
<UnnnameD> 2 shenmue ты про мое сообщение?
<artus> polat, никак, если ты поиск не осилил, за тебя никто ничего искать не будет
<baronos> polat: http://www.nicagamerz.com/foro/archive/index.php/t-68190.html?s=ada7621d52dd1e44d5538648f2b7319f
<shenmue> UnnnameD да. кстати можно без пред истории . больше влезет  полезного
<baronos> гыы))
<shenmue> хы
<UnnnameD> вот сначала поставил 11.10, сейчас перебил на 10.04
<UnnnameD> сейчас перебил на 10.04 т.к. нашёл
<UnnnameD> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/введение . если чесно,
<UnnnameD>  больше испугало отсутствие кнопки система в 11.10
<shenmue> о боже....
<UnnnameD> так вот хотел спросить, может посоветуете толковую литературу по 11 версии
<UnnnameD> чтобы потом не переучиваться, или все-таки стоит начинать с 10.04 .
<baronos> Тебе просто нужно освоить Юнити.
<UnnnameD> сорри если это дибильный вопрос :(
<shenmue> UnnnameD 10.04 прям няшка. вопрос грамотный. начинай с нее и сайт http://ubuntologia.ru/
<shenmue> в 11.10 другая оболочка которая будет во всех след версиях. на том же сайте инструкция к ней
<shenmue> UnnnameD http://ubuntologia.ru/unity а это инструкция к тому что ты не понял
<UnnnameD> благодарю, и последний вопрос:
<UnnnameD> есть ли сборки для веб разработчиков
<UnnnameD> если есть то ссылку где поискать их
<gPaKoH4uK> UnnnameD: lamp xamp и тп?)
<UnnnameD> да, ну и ide для работы с графикой и т.п.
<gPaKoH4uK> UnnnameD: давайте тогда определяться, вам ide или сборку сервера из коробки под веб
<UnnnameD> сборку сервера из коробки
<artus> UnnnameD, иди lfs собирай )
<gPaKoH4uK> UnnnameD: тогда ubuntu server выбирайте и при установке насколько помнится будет выбор lamp
<artus> там какраз из коробки все хотелки )
<artus> если собереш :D
<UnnnameD> я вдимо неправильно вопрос сформулировал
<gPaKoH4uK> UnnnameD: видимо :)
<UnnnameD> вообщем софт на борту под веб разработку установливаемый вместе с системой
<artus> тяжело 2 кнопки ткнуть чтоб поставить то что надо из реп ? )
<shenmue> если сборку то врядли. проще самому поставить.
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: там больше 2х придется тыкать, надо же знать что еще хочется
<dmay> artus: выбор - самое сложное для человека же
<artus> хотя если мегаразработчик даже не интересуется какой софт там а главное чтоб было то и гедита хватет
<UnnnameD> понял, спасибо
<gPaKoH4uK> UnnnameD: для php действительно gedit хватит, если знания в php есть
<UnnnameD> ога, гигаразработчик :)
<UnnnameD> 2<gPaKoH4uK> я работал с NetBeans там удобно работать с проектами, особенно поиск нравиться по проекту
<Sergey_IT> так и для С  гедита хватит
<UnnnameD> вообщем всем спасибо, просто хотел убедиться что не зря многабкаф осиливаю :)
<Sergey_IT> UnnnameD, где ты много нашел?
<UnnnameD> в руководстве не много?
<Sergey_IT> нет
<artus> там вообще для чтния по диагонали на полторы минуты ))
<UnnnameD> я строитель по образованию, мне по диагонали не канает :)
<Sergey_IT> UnnnameD, вот книжку купи, почитай...
<artus> синюю
<artus> :D
<UnnnameD> :) и букварь
<Sergey_IT> бумажную (
<UnnnameD> название у неё есть?
<artus> Sergey_IT, ой да лааадно, и в пдф или дежавью впоолне пойдеть
<UnnnameD> а то меня врядли поймут с вопросом "У вас есть бумажная книжка?"
<Sergey_IT> artus, я в метро читаю
<Sergey_IT> UnnnameD, а  я помню, прочитал и ... забыл
<artus> Sergey_IT, тогда допиши , что читаьт только в метро
<artus> Sergey_IT, или ты так ненавязчиво пытаешся продать книжки которые ужепрочел? :)
<Vladislaw> Всем привет
<Vladislaw> как можно сделать что б при нажатии на 1 на клаве нажималось 2 и наоборот, глобально, тоесть во всей системе?
<Sergey_IT> artus, нее, но юниксу и лунуксу кому-то подарил, а по системному программированию самому пригодятся )
<Sergey_IT> по QT, Страуструп, Керниган и ... для студентов держу
<Vladislaw> sudo showkey -s ...  0x81
<Vladislaw> 0x1d
<Vladislaw> ^Zпоймал сигнал 20, убираю за собой...
<Vladislaw> хД
<polat> почему update на ubuntu.ru выдаёт ошибку Ign http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-security/restricted Translation-ru
<baronos> поменяй сервер обновления и попробуй еще раз
<polat> Игн http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu/ maverick-security/main Translation-ru  тоже самое
<artus> ну так ничего нового там нет
<artus> polat, гдее??? где ты там ошибку увидел?
<polat> игн ??? Игнор
<artus> и что?
<polat> это не ошибка
<polat> ???
<artus> нет
<polat> ок
<artus> ошибка это когда (Е) айайай у вас все поломалось
<Sergey_IT> и черный экран )
<baronos> не не не, самое прикольное когда Ой, что то странное произошло.... :D
<artus> какие то паникеры залетные )
<go8765> у меня такое кстати сегодня было)
<go8765> просто остался один недвижимый курсор, даже без tty
<go8765> первый раз за очень долгое время
<Sergey_IT> очень - это как ?
<go8765> ну, нечасто. даже не вспомню было когда-то такое или нет
<artus> так нечасто или не можеш вспомнить? для диагноза это важно )
<artus> ато долгое время, не часто, не помню вообще
<UNIm95> народ кто конфигурировал dovecot? в связке с exim?
<artus> go8765, подсудимый, вы почему в показаниях путаетесь? )
<mva> UNIm95: R!
<Sergey_IT> он вспоминает, до того как мамонтов не стало или после это было
<UNIm95> mva это значит Я!
<UNIm95> ?
<artus> ря :)
<UNIm95> mva если настраивал подскажи как перевески exim4 в режим прослушки всего?
<go8765> вы менязапутали. яздаюсь)
<UNIm95> mva при dpkg-reconfigure exim4 на шаге выбора прослушиваемых адресов надо набрать 127.0.0.1:*.*.*.* ?
<mva> UNIm95: я гентушник :)
<mva> UNIm95: поэтому конфиг руками писал
<mva> и "прослушивать всё" — если честно не понял
<mva> все 65к портов?
<mva> или "все адреса"?
<UNIm95> mva все адреса
<mva> UNIm95: local_interfaces = <; 0.0.0.0 ; [::0]
<UNIm95> mva ок а как дальше dovecot к нему прикрутить?
<UNIm95> =)
<gPaKoH4uK> mva: у вас случайно манчика по привязке шифрования к эксиму не завалялось? :)
<UNIm95> gPaKoH4uK раздракониваем аккуратно =)
<gPaKoH4uK> UNIm95: кого и зачем?
<UNIm95>  gPaKoH4uK mva. он неплохо знает
<go8765> клемнтина cp1251.есть варианты?(кроме перекодировки)
<gPaKoH4uK> UNIm95: ток пропал что-то, может ман ищет *местательно так*
<go8765> sh -c "LC_ALL=ru_RU.CP1251 clementine" спасает наполовину
<artus> go8765, вернись на виндовс) тебе ж тяжело в убунте то, ничего не работаеть, глаза разбегаются чего выбрать , там де проще )
<artus> go8765, нафига 1251 в тегах ?
<go8765> artus: я и так на винде. это по выходным только убунту включаю.
<go8765> artus: я их не пихал туда.
<mva> go8765: перекодируй в юникод
<mva> в спецификации ID3v2 чёрным по белому написано
<useall> а по выходным..,секс с убунтой )
<mva> что нет кодировки кроме юникода
<mva> нет же — пихают свои кривые лапки в ср1251
<mva> и вообще, MP3 маздай
<artus> mva, он знает, и может, ему не интересно, ему интересно развести камасутру и героически ее преодолевать
<go8765> хотя, может так и сделаю. думал может плагин есть какой-то
<go8765> дидбиф то додумались(хоть кто-то) с поддержкий 1251 сделать.
<Sergey_IT> go8765, 1251 - это же подели МС и здесь его обсуждать не Ъ
<UNIm95> mva так не подскажешь как у тебя dovecot прикручен к exim?
<mva> UNIm95: error: undefined condition: `прикручен'
<mva> UNIm95: они отдельно друг от друга
<mva> один принимает почту и раскладывает, второй отдаёт юзерам по IMAP и POP3
<mva> ;)
<mva> друг о друге они не знают
<gPaKoH4uK> о как все сложно
<UNIm95> mva расскажи подробнее об последнем пункте. как ты это делал?
<mva> давкот даже вообще не трогался когда я с постфикса на exim переезжал
<mva> т.е.он вообще не в курсе, кто там принимает почту и что с ней делает, он просто авторизует юзеров и отдает им почту
<mva> и да, что рассказать-то? :)
<gPaKoH4uK> mva: есть ли ман какой о exim и шифровании :)
<UNIm95> mva расскажи как идет настройка dovecot для того что бы юзеры могли через почтовый клиент забирать письма
<mva> UNIm95: просто настраиваешь метод аутентификации (userdb+passdb) и листенеры. И всего делов.
<mva> gPaKoH4uK: тысячи их. В том числе и на сайте экзима. Хотя я и не полностью понял, что ты вкладываешь в "шифрование" в данном контексте.
<UNIm95> mva предлагаешь  через бд? а можно тот ман по которому настраивал ты?
<UNIm95> и можно ли привязать уже существующих в системе юзеров?
<gPaKoH4uK> mva: авторизацию tls, хотя я что-то задумался, что эт не к эксиму вопрос
<mva> gPaKoH4uK: авторизация по tls там делается одной строчкой в конфиге :)
<gPaKoH4uK> mva: плин, тыкнете носом
<mva> UNIm95: нельзя. Потому что я настраивал по чтению комментариев в дефолтном конфиге + воровством опций из конфигов у знакомых :)
<UNIm95> mva можно твой конфиг получить?
<mva> давкота?
<mva> он раздроблен намногомелких
<mva> надо собирать их
<mva> но теоретически можно
<mva> gPaKoH4uK: тебе надо просто возможность tls или tls-only+tls-on-connect (ssl-порт)? :)
<gPaKoH4uK> mva: второе
<mva> http://q.zash.se/8d931920.txt
<mva> как-то так
<gPaKoH4uK> mva: аха пасиб
<mva> UNIm95: http://ompldr.org/vY2JueQ
<mva> если "в сумме"
<mva> для использования не годится, ибо это просто склеены подряд все куски
<mva> хотя там структура должна быть
<UNIm95> mva тоесть надо сделать 3 вещи: 1 exim запустить на прослушку всех адресов для того что бы принимать входящую почту. 2 в mysql создать бд с юзерами и паролями. 3 настроить dovecot на фильтрацию всего что приходит в var/mail/ и при обращении юзера через клиент доставания
<mva> но для ознакомления — вполне
<mva> ну вместо 3 пункта можно экзим на это натравить
<mva> например, запускать из него spamassassin и clamav
<mva> хотя лично у меня руки не доходят
<UNIm95> mva в бд пароли должны быть зашифрованы или открытым текстом?
<mva> смотря как ты хочешь юзеров авторизовать
<mva> если cram, то открытым
<mva> если plain и login, то можно и зашифрованно
<mva> а вообще, что jabber-клиента, что почтовым (и серверам, естественно) уже давно пора научиться RSA-4096 применять для этих целей :)
<dmay> так, линуксоидики, хотите по настоящему интересную задачку на ночь глядя?
<UNIm95> mva юзеров я хочу авторизовывать через почтовый клиент) то есть для конечного юзера это должно выглядеть так: запустил thunderbird и получил письма
<mva> сервер передаёт клиенту при коннекте свой публичный ключ (с возможностью запомнить, чтобы не качать в следующий раз). Клиент шифрует пароль этим ключом, отправляет на сервер. Сервер расшифровывает своим закрытым ключом.
<mva> PROFIT.
<Sergey_IT> !ask | dmay
<UNIm95> mva знаю про рса
<ubuntuhelp> dmay: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<dmay> удаленная машина с подключенным по COM аппратом. локальная машина девелопера. как на лоркальную машину "пробросить" COM?
<dmay> Sergey_IT: обе мессаги должны были одна з адругой идти, я просто набирал долго :3
<mva> UNIm95: так не получится. Юзеру всё равно придётся выбрать метод авторизации. Другое дело, что kmail и thunderbird умеют "автоматически выбирать лучший из доступных". Но тебе таки как админу придётся решить, что ты хочешь
<UNIm95>  mva imaps
<mva> нет
<mva> речь не об этом
<mva> речь о методах аутентификации
<mva> и да, кстати, IMAP+TLS таки нынче предпочтительнее IMAPS ;)
<mva> а касательно методов аутентификации я тебе уже сказал
<mva> если ты используешь CRAM-MD5 метод, когда клиент тебе передаёт уже шифрованный пароль, то в базе у тебя должен лежать открытый
<mva> иначе почтовик не сможет проверить его
<shenmue> мат.плата - 10C'   проц  - 120C'
<mva> если ты используешь PLAIN и LOGIN, которые не особо безопасны, если нет шифрования, то в базе можно хранить и зашифрованный пароль.
<mva> так что тее надо выбрать какая "опасность" менее важна: опасность перехвата при отсутствии шифрования (решается запретом не-tls- сессий) или же опасность взлома базы и уогна всех акков
<Sergey_IT> dmay, мда, как то не задумывался над таким... на С писал проги для такой связи, но через отдельную аппликуху
<dmay> угу, свое писать крайне влом. вариант с RDP ещё есть, но он тоже того... сомнительный
<mva> dmay: socat? netcat?
<mva> ну и плюс я в ядре (в 3.2 особенно) были какие-то костыли для подобного
<dmay> mva: хмхмхм... можно поковырять, спс
<Sergey_IT> так там возможно полное управление  сом-ом может потребуется
<dmay> читать-писать
<mva> dmay: на худой конец можно sshfs ;)
<mva> ;)
<mva> это если совсем захочется упороться
<dmay> mva: а его то каким боком? оно маунт девайсов поддерживает разве?
<mva> но зато почти безотказно и быстро
<mva> а зачем маунт девайсов? :)
<mva> примонтировать корень машины с ком-портом к себе в диру
<dmay> я твою мысль не понял?
<dmay> ну да. а оно точно девайсы тоже прокинет?
<mva> и до com-порта добираться по типу ~/dirsshfs/dev/ttyS0 ;)
<mva> а чего бы не прокинуть
<mva> sshfs просто костыль поверх ssh
<mva> это если бы оно именно монтировало удалённый корень, тогда да, /dev бы пролетал
<mva> а так — оно просто поверх ssh все операции передаёт :)
<dmay> э... уловил
<Sergey_IT> dmay, а чего за аппарат?
<mva> dmay: хотя....
<dmay> весы-Ъ
<mva> у меня тут отчасти возникли сомнения
<dmay> только маленькие, на 3 кило всего, наркоту вешать
<mva> в теории-то, да, должно работать
<dmay> *и прочие медицинские препараты в аптеке )
<mva> но, боюсь, локальное ядро ноды из удалённого /dev будет воспринимать как свои
<mva> это ж псевдофайлы
<mva> так что ты таки попробуй
<mva> это будет лучшим ответом будет
<mva> если с sshfs не покатит, то таки придётся баловаться с netcat/socat'ами или с ядром :)
<Sergey_IT> интересно, а настроить параметры СОМа так удастся?
<gPaKoH4uK> dmay: как вариант, подключить в usb сом-порт, и воспользоваться usbip
<dmay> мусье знает толк )
<gPaKoH4uK> dmay: просто так у меня знакомый ридер на vps пропихивал
<Sergey_IT> dmay, напиши прогу и не мучайся...
<dmay> правильный подход позволяет решать самые сложные технические задачи простым их избеганием
<dmay> слегка изменили сценарий тестирования и вуаля, никаких пробросов COM'ов 8]
<UNIm95> mva ещё не спишь?
<gPaKoH4uK> UNIm95: видимо спит :)
<UNIm95>  gPaKoH4uK с эксимом нормально дружишь?
<gPaKoH4uK> UNIm95: настроить ума хватило
<UNIm95> ты ubuntu как сервак юзал?
<gPaKoH4uK> дебиан
#ubuntu-ru 2012-01-18
<go8765> почему я никак не могу найти нормальны проигрыватель для убунты...
<skrishi> go8765: что ты называешь нормальным проигрователем?
<go8765> skrishi: что -то на подобе дидбифа, но с библиотекой и рейтингами)
<go8765> помогите плиз собрать http://code.google.com/p/cuberok/downloads/list / может это оно)
<skrishi> так можно попробовать из под вайна )
<go8765> куброк, что-ли?
<only_you> go8765: м.б. clemanine?
<go8765> хотелось бы дэю собрать всё-таки
<skrishi> из под вина ))
<skrishi> эмулятор виндуса
<skrishi> там экзешник стоит
<skrishi> блин.. есть.. самый верхний
<go8765> руки не поднимаются такое делать)
<skrishi> http://lifehacker.ru/2009/09/09/cuberok-interesnyiy-audio-pleer/
<skrishi> описание его
<go8765> мне б так его посмотреть)
<go8765> но всё-равно спасибо!
<skrishi> go8765: а чем тебе banshee не нрава?
<go8765> количеством используемых ресурсов)
<skrishi> помему он вообще их не забирает.. покрайне мере у меня не тормозит ни чего
<go8765> skrishi: ну у тебя не 1 гиг оперативки, я думаю)
<go8765> он со своим моно у меня метров по 150 кушает.
<go8765> для меня-это много
<skrishi> 1,8 Ггц и 1 Гб оперативки
<skrishi> у меня бук 6 летней давности... аспире 4315
<go8765> skrishi: хм... может ты и прав)
<go8765> спасибо, щяс гляну повнимательнее)
<skrishi> покрайне мере мне больше всего банша нравиться из того что в репах есть
<go8765> skrishi: а что у него с интерфейсом?
<skrishi> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banshee_(%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B8%D0%B0%D0%BF%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%B5%D1%80)
<go8765> skrishi: они походу блокируют пока википедию) щя посмотрю в архиве)
<go8765> !banshee
<ubuntuhelp> Аудио (Ogg, MP3...) плееры: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Видео плееры: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - Смотрите так же: !codecs
<skrishi> go8765: скобка не клезла
<skrishi> Banshee_(медиаплеер)
<skrishi> go8765: сейчас
<skrishi> go8765: http://itmages.com/image/preview/393585/e13751a5
<go8765> что сейчас?
<skrishi> и это в стерео
<skrishi> ну примерно так оно и есть.. и ногда загрузка проца увеличивается до 11%
<go8765> skrishi: http://storage5.static.itmages.com/i/12/0118/h_1326848103_8923703_4dc13c0183.png
<skrishi> о_О ты чего с ним делаешь такое?
<go8765> может плагины...
<go8765> щя попробую поотключать
<go8765> может тут кто-то виноват - http://paste.ubuntu.com/808071/
<go8765> щяс вроде успокоился немного)
<skrishi> [Warn  02:58:18.088] Caught an exception - System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object (in `Banshee.Services')   at Banshee.Collection.TrackSyncPipelineElement.ProcessItem (System.String file_path) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0
<skrishi> ну вот это что-то не нормальное ))
<skrishi> он этим и забивает память скорее всего )
<skrishi> нужно курить
<go8765> вот с памятью вроде прощё после отключения пары плаинов
<go8765> http://storage6.static.itmages.com/i/12/0118/h_1326848772_9573554_8ca4db1893.png
<go8765> а цп кушает нехило
<go8765> и интерфейс у него топорный...
<go8765> skrishi: почему ник лера?)
<skrishi> эм.. зовут меня так )
<go8765> может обновить его что-ли...
<go8765> skrishi: прикольно. я думал тут из ж только кошка иногда)
 * go8765 разбился образ бородатых админов)
<skrishi> из ж? я вообщето из Питера )
<go8765> я имел ввиду мэ и жо )
<go8765> полы всмысле)
<skrishi> а ) ну так мэ )
<go8765> эх... ещё бы куьрок собрать, посмотреть..
<skrishi> go8765: там в принципе с редми всё написано.. единственное, скорее всего нужно будет доставить библиотеки от q4
<skrishi> *qt4
<go8765> skrishi: библиотеки стоят вроде вот вывод /808085
<go8765> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808085/
<go8765> такс... там дальше надо делать оказывается)
<go8765> хотя вот и всё что дальше получается.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/808087/
<go8765> похоже дело в какой-то No package 'taglib' found
<go8765> skrishi:это не  ты недавно спрашивала про опенбокс и нетинстал?
<skrishi> угу, я )
<go8765> skrishi: и как успехи - поставила?
<skrishi> я бородатый дядько )
 * go8765 оно начало собираться)
<skrishi> да.. помтавил
<go8765> а чё на скрине метасити?)
<skrishi> посижу чуть в консоли, потом буду с опенбоксом возиться
<skrishi> я на виртуалку ставил
<go8765> а ник лера-чё?)
<skrishi> https://plus.google.com/u/0/117986073065899301244/posts
<skrishi> зовут меня так )))
<go8765> skrishi: я кстати на таком же железе на опенбоксе. самое адекватное, как  по мне решение)
<go8765> skrishi: у парней есть имя лера? о_О
<skrishi> ну.. мне как основную систему опенбокс не очень хочеться
<skrishi> не очень удобно будет..
<skrishi> проги которыми приходиться пользоваться всёравно натянут гнома и кедов, смысла нет
<go8765> skrishi: что именно не удобно?
<skrishi> да.. Лера - нормальное мужское имя
<go8765> первый раз услышал, прикольно :)
<skrishi> ты на каком движке собираешь?
<go8765> гнома натянут, но по моим ощущениям всё-равно openbox --replace делает всё быстрее. да и ещё и если основную панельку тинт2 поставить,  к примеру
<go8765> skrishi: что значит - "движке"
<skrishi> In order to compile Cuberok from sources you need Qt4 >= 4.4.0, TagLib and one of the engines (Audiere, GStreamer 0.10, ...). Then run following commands:
<skrishi> Audiere, GStreamer 0.10
<go8765> я кстати тоже люблю в горы ездить) правда редко получается опка.(думаю - это вообще все любят)
<go8765> гстример-есть
<go8765> а второе- в синаптике ничё такого не вижу(
<skrishi> да тоже сейчас глянул, он только в исходниках
<skrishi> собралось у тебя?
<go8765> ух ты! таки да оно собралось!)
<go8765> только печатал)
<go8765> *эту фразу
<skrishi> странно.. а у меня чегото вылетает.. не хочет находить файл .. странно
<go8765> только он чё-то не играет ничё) а так прикольно)
<go8765> щя посмотрю в консольку..
<go8765> мдя.. оно неадекватное, к сожалению..
<skrishi> вообще оно и должно быть не одыкватным )) и ресурсов жрать по верхней планке )
<go8765> плохо , что у меня банши иногдо по 50цп ест(
<go8765> попробую обновить его немножко
<skrishi> надо посмотреть чего он ищет
<go8765> похоже на какие-то заскоки. он временами как-то. сначала попробую обновить. всё-равно это первое, что рекомендуют сделать)
<skrishi> ну попробуй..
<skrishi> go8765: санату пробовал?
<go8765> skrishi mpd понимает оценки и куи?
<go8765> мдя... банши пока ещё и падает иногда сама по себе...
<skrishi> go8765: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_Player_Daemon
<sharikoff> трам пам пам
<User971[web]> Доброе утро...
<User971[web]> Есть такое вопрос, если я поставлю прокси сервер на Ubuntu сервере, поставлю squid, клиенты Win-ws, смогут через него выходить в интернет ( дополнительно ничего ставить не нужно будет к примеру Samba)?
<User882[web]>  Есть такой вопрос, если я поставлю прокси сервер на Ubuntu сервере, поставлю squid, клиенты Win-ws, смогут через него выходить в интернет ( дополнительно ничего ставить не нужно будет к примеру Samba)?
<SAPetrovich> User882[web], нет
<User882[web]> мне останется лишь sqid-ом закрыть порты, ну организовать доступ )?
<User882[web]> <SAPetrovich> спасибо)
<kobzar> всем утра доброго
<kobzar> чо за глобальное перелогинивание?
<gdane> всем привет
<kobzar> дарова
<sharikoff> тыц
<baronos> хола хола)
<kobzar> а никто часом на юзает awesome ?
<SergeyIT> кто то может и юзает
<User014[web]> как здесь задать вопрос?
<gPaKoH4uK> User014[web]: просто тупо написать его сюда
<User014[web]> понял
<User014[web]> всем привет
<User014[web]> я только что установил ubuntu 11.04
<User014[web]> но проблема, в том, что не установился драйвер на сетевуху, короче инет не работает, щас сижу с винды, ноут samsung r523
<skai-falkorr> !forum | User014[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User014[web]: Форум находится тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru
<gPaKoH4uK> User014[web]: на форуме есть темы по доп пакетам для самсунгов
<SergeyIT> User014[web], вайфай или езернет?
<SergeyIT> уже ушел (
<skrishi> SergeyIT: ушёл ругаться на нас )
<ilshat> интересно , Денис (балбенОС) сюда не заходил, перед тем как "выпустил свою ОС" )
<SergeyIT> ilshat, а разве здесь уже открыли  обсуждение этой проблемы?
<ilshat> SergeyIT: где ты видишь проблему? )
<SergeyIT> в том, что возникают такие вопросы
<ilshat> да как то возник задумался при серфинге всякого такого. явно где то торчал и мучал людей
<ilshat> возник вопрос
<gdane> народ подскажите тупому - есть сетка гетерогенная намешаны вин хр, вин 7, мак, убунту и даже фря - как можно узнать по их ip названия машин?
<skai-falkorr> @voice ilshat
<gdane> я знаю что есть что то типа арпа
<gdane> только арп выдает таблицу маков и айпишек а нужны нетбиоснеймы
<ilshat> skai на сколько?
<skai-falkorr> пока не осознаешь, о чем можно говорить в приличном обществе, а о чем нельзя. все таки у нас приличный канал:)
<gdane> частично выциганил данные из логов фринаса
<gdane> но остались еще айпишки по которым данных нет
<gdane> так, на всякий случай, гуглил уже...
<gdane> кстати сетка одноранговая
<skai-falkorr> nmap не?
<gdane> nmblookup - это походу
<gdane> нмап уже юзал
<gdane> безрезультатно - точнее гдето есть имена гдето нет
<ilshat> ntbscan?
<kobzar> что за сложности с установкой сановской жабы ?
<ilshat> аналогичный вопрос задам тебе. в чем сложность?
<kobzar> не могу найти реп на котором есть пакет.
<kobzar> ставить openjdk не хочу
<gPaKoH4uK> kobzar: надо партнерские репы включить
<kobzar> этот мануал пойдет ? http://www.duinsoft.nl/packages.php?t=en
<gPaKoH4uK> kobzar: а чем галочка в Источниках обновлений не устраивает?
<kobzar> в отсутствии галочки по причине использования awesome  как рабочей среды.
<skai-falkorr> kobzar: зайди в мой блог и сделай поиск по тегу java.увидишь и про 6 и про 7 java
<dmay> kobzar: сановская^W оракловская жаба всё. из коробки её больше не будет.
<baronos> kobzar: вуаля http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2012/01/howto-oracle-java-jdk-7-ppa.html
<kobzar> собственно вопрос решен. спасибо. Я кстати пока 6 жабу поюзаю.
<kobzar> еще бы подобрать консольный клиент себе почтовый и жизнь удалась. mutt в этом плане очень хорош, но у него нет фильтров для имапа
<dmay> мнеее.... ну какие добрые люди в свн складывают архивы по 50 мегабайт, а?
<dmay> kobzar: решил в Ъ податься?
<gPaKoH4uK> kobzar: собственно 2 репа
<gPaKoH4uK> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<gPaKoH4uK> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<gPaKoH4uK> под свою убунту естесвенно
<kobzar> да я уже разобрался!
<kobzar> я просто только второй день убунту юзаю. все еще новое и не понятное
<kobzar> но осоваиваюсь быстро
<dmay> ну тогда самое время для самого главного вопроса ;)
<dmay> а ты вообще уверен, что оно тебе надо?
<skrishi> Убунту уже на телики ставят о_О
<dmay> да особо упоротые даже на телефоны ставят... только зачем
<kobzar> dmay: почему я должен быть не уверен ?:
<dmay> kobzar: а почему должен быть уверен?
<dmay> какие плюсы? ну кроме того сомнительного про бесплатность
<skrishi> упоротый в данном случае канотикал
<skrishi> цитата: И вот теперь еще компания Canonical продемонстрировала на CES 2012 нечто свое – а именно телевизор на базе операционной системы Ubuntu.
<dmay> ...захотел тут я очередной футбольчик посмотреть, а там опять пульс отвалился ((
<skrishi> что есть пульс?
<ilshat> skrishi: переволнавался
<dmay> пульсаудио же
<kobzar> dmay: уверненость на мой взгляд, вызывает желание работать в нормальной, бесплатной системе. С удобным менеджером софта и так далее.
<baronos> dmay: и тем временем пульс тихо-мирно портировался на андройд)
<dmay> так в нормальной или бесплатной? что важнее?
<TNH>  для linux есть tv  как для винды ip-tv ?
<ilshat> dmay, нормальный не может быть бесплатным?
<dmay> baronos: решил я, значит жене позвонить, а там пульс... XD
<skai-falkorr> gPaKoH4uK: и чем ему помогут партнерские репы, если ему нужен оракловский ява, а неопенждк?
<dmay> ilshat: может, но далеко не всегда. меня именно очередность по важности  интересует
<gPaKoH4uK> skai-falkorr: там вообще-то sun-java
<ilshat> я лично не нашел в партнерской сановской явы, когда-то
<skai-falkorr> gPaKoH4uK: там вообще то нет ее больше
<ilshat> в партнерском репе*
<baronos> gPaKoH4uK: нет жабы оракловской больше в убунту, и репы вырезаны.
<kobzar> dmay: вы какойто не спокойный. Какая вам вобще разница нужно оно мне или нет ?
<gPaKoH4uK> та, а че у меня-то работает?
<skai-falkorr> gPaKoH4uK: али вы не слышали, батенька, что яву убрали после отзыва лицензии?а текущую заменили пустыми пакетами?
<skai-falkorr> gPaKoH4uK: потому что ты ставил до того, как ее отозвали из старых релизов
<gPaKoH4uK> вот про пустые пакеты не слышал
<dmay> kobzar: эм? просто интересно. а что?
<skai-falkorr> а они появятся.ибо лицензия - эт вам не в тапки срать
<dmay> неужели пара простых вопросов уже поселила неуверенность? если так, то это дурной признак...
<dmay> а лицензия это да... мне вот из-за двух классов под гпл теперь придется их аналоги с нуля писать
<baronos> Epiphany превратился в хром, даже вид меню настроек))
<kobzar> dmay: что ж. Прйдеться удовлетворить ваше любопытство. "Оно" мне нужно, потому что я испытываю жуткие напряги от глюков винды и ее скотского лицензирования и т.д. Мне нужна стабильная, гибкая система удовлетворяющая моим запросам. Аесли она к тому же и 
<gPaKoH4uK> skai-falkorr: сейчас специально залез и посмотрел пакеты - целые и невридимые
<dmay> а почему? а потому что девелопер был лентяй и не выделил их в отдельную библиотеку под лгпл :/
<skrishi> а с сайта оракл не поставить?
<dmay> kobzar: и сразу расстрою - если в чьих то руках винда глючит, то и линуксы тоже будут. + в силу нескольких причин они и работать будут криво...
<skai-falkorr> gPaKoH4uK: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2011-December/001528.html
<skai-falkorr> gPaKoH4uK: понятно.слово "уберут" оказалось сложным. времена мы не учим
<skai-falkorr> skrishi: поставить
<dmay> а с лицензированием то что? для консюмеров разовая покупка, для ентерпрайза подписки, при чем не такие дорогие
<skai-falkorr> skrishi: отозвана тока лицензия для дистрибов. нельзя бинарники распространять.а с оффсайта качать и ставить вручную никто не запрещал
<kobzar> dmay: я на убунте второй день - а на линуксе пару лет. до этого фря. плюс серваре под фрей. какие проблемы ? Сложности с убнтой в основном в мелких тличиях от других дистров
<skrishi> я изначально вроде с сайта ставил
<dmay> э? тогда откуда "жуткие напряги от глюков винды", если "на линуксе пару лет"?
<gPaKoH4uK> skai-falkorr: там вообще-то написано, что новые версии дистриба жабы не будут растпространятся, но факт что то что есть - оно на месте
<ilshat> врятли будут оставлять неактуальные версии в репе.
<skai-falkorr> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2011-December/001528.html
<skai-falkorr> gPaKoH4uK: ну сам посмотреть дальше неспособен?
<skai-falkorr> все тебе разжевать надо
<dmay> вопрос к сообществу: что сделать с индусом, залившим в svn бинарный архив > 130 мегабайт?
<skai-falkorr> бери переводчик и читай
<skrishi> gPaKoH4uK: там написано, что файлы будут заменены на пустые )
<gPaKoH4uK> skai-falkorr: я что на китайском изъясняюсь - зайди в реп и посмотри что есть, а чего нет
<skai-falkorr> In the near future (exact date TBD), Canonical will remove all Sun JDK
<dmay> (при том что сервер ещё и достаточно медленный)
<skai-falkorr> packages from the Partner archive. This will be accomplished by pushing
<skai-falkorr> empty packages to the archive, so that the Sun JDK will be removed from all
<skai-falkorr> users machines when they do a software update. Users of these packages who
<skai-falkorr> have not migrated to an alternative solution will experience failures after
<skai-falkorr> the package updates have removed Oracle Java from the system.
<ilshat> ууууу
<skai-falkorr> gPaKoH4uK: ты понимаешь язык?или знаешь адрес гуглпереводчика?
<dmay> skai-falkorr: одевай войс же )
<ilshat> во-во
<skai-falkorr> dmay: да дам шанс проявить наличие хоть пары извилинок
<skai-falkorr> а то прочел первую строчку и думает, что это все, что написано
<gPaKoH4uK> skai-falkorr: там вообще-то написано что в ближайшем будующем, а не уже заменены, и когда это будующее настанет еще не известно
<skai-falkorr>  skai-falkorr | gPaKoH4uK: понятно.слово "уберут" оказалось сложным. времена мы не учим
<skai-falkorr> я ж сказал, что ты так и не понял слово
<skai-falkorr> skai-falkorr | а они появятся.ибо лицензия - эт вам не в тапки срать
<skai-falkorr> будущее время - эт так сложно в нашем мире
<dmay> skai-falkorr: да это тут при чем? напастил кучу текста - получай предупреждение. у нас же честное общество? ;)
<skai-falkorr> @mode +q dmay
<dmay> skai-falkorr: ну фу же :/
<skai-falkorr> dmay: расскажи при чем тут свн, индусы и убунта?
<gPaKoH4uK> skai-falkorr: ваша фраза <skai-falkorr> gPaKoH4uK: али вы не слышали, батенька, что яву убрали после отзыва лицензии?а текущую заменили пустыми пакетами?
<dmay> skai-falkorr: эх ты... вот ведь проявляешь иногда признаки адекватного человека...
<gPaKoH4uK> так что не надо мне сказки рассказывать
<skai-falkorr> gPaKoH4uK: а у нас единственный текущий релиз?10.04? а про остальные ты не слышал?
<skai-falkorr> gPaKoH4uK: в 11.10 ведь была ява.потом убрали
<gPaKoH4uK> тупой спор
<skai-falkorr> gPaKoH4uK: хотя понимаю.ты наверное москвич.москвичи не знают про существование мира за мкадом и про существование чегото, что они не используют
<skai-falkorr> dmay: так вернемся к теме.индусы, свн и 130 метров.эт пакет из реп ктото упаковал?
 * gPaKoH4uK старается не пользоваться не LTS версиями
<dmay> skai-falkorr: подожди с этим, давай сначала с нарушениями операторов разберемся, за которые те не хотят нести ответственности?
<gPaKoH4uK> поскольку не в lts пожизни чего-то нехватает, зачатую и того что там обязанно быть
<dmay> прикрываясь административным ресурсом, между прочим
<skai-falkorr> !rules > dmay
<ubuntuhelp> dmay, please see my private message
<skai-falkorr> @devoice dmay
<skai-falkorr> вот вам пункт 2.5
<skai-falkorr> dmay: сам просил
<gPaKoH4uK> dmay: пишите на форум, есть вероятность, что там народ все-таки проявит "честность"
<skai-falkorr> @voice dmay
<skai-falkorr> gPaKoH4uK: ага.и забанит его снова окончательно.он тут жив то только потому что я его ищ банлиста вытаскиваю
<dmay> skai-falkorr: самому то не стыдно?
<skai-falkorr> @devoice dmay
<skai-falkorr> случайно войснул:)
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ты сам просил соблюсти правила
<skai-falkorr> @voice skrishi
<skai-falkorr> @devoice skrishi
<skai-falkorr> @voice skai-falkorr
<skai-falkorr> dmay: счастлив?
<ilshat> ))
<skrishi> я с вебсайт сижу у меня и должен быть войс )
<User231[web]> Подскажите пожалуйста что лучше поставить на это: —   нетбук c экраном 10.1"   —   вес 1.24 кг  —   процессор Atom 1500 МГц  —   память 2048 Мб DDR2  —   встроенная графика  —   жесткий диск 250 Гб  —   без оптического привода, UBUNTU или XUBUNTU?
<skai-falkorr> User231[web]: атом двухядерный?
<User231[web]> вроде нет, 1.5 Суть вопроса в том, что если я поставлю UBUNTU, она будет нормально на нем работать?
<skai-falkorr> по идее да.смотря какое видео.в любом случае unity 2d будет летать. и кстати xubuntu - это таже убунта, просто сначала поставлен xfce, а не unity
<skai-falkorr> User231[web]: ставь 10.04. он будет летать
<ilshat> skai-falkorr: у тебя какая версия убунты стоит?
<skai-falkorr> ilshat: 11.10
<User231[web]> стоит  семерка, друг принес, попросил переставить операционку, комп использует для нета и все...
<skai-falkorr> штеуд, проц на 1.3Ггц.и летает.
<skrishi> User231[web]: у тебя самсунг что ли?
<User231[web]> да
<skai-falkorr> User231[web]: ставь 10.04 Kubuntu и все.ему хоть привычно будет
<skai-falkorr> User231[web]: и погугли по запросу samsung tools ppa
<User231[web]> ок! спасибо!
<ilshat> для нетбука, наверно, винда лучше. в плане энергопотребления
<skai-falkorr> ilshat: ну эт бабушка надвое сказала.мой ноут живет от батарейки 3.5 часа.эт с учетом деградации батарейки.новый с встроенной вендой он еле еле 2.5 доживал
<ilshat> я не имею ввиду что винда сама по себе экономнее. просто нетбуки и ноуты идут с софтом от производителя для экономии. у меня с виндой держит до 3.5 часов. а с убунту макс тянул 1.5ч.
<ilshat> основная бяда из-за технологии нвидиа оптимус (2 видеокарты)
<skai-falkorr> ilshat: дык ставить софт можно и на убунту.и профили эергосбережения.
<gdane> хорошая подпись :) kernel panic, core dumped, system halted, please reboot this world
<skai-falkorr> ilshat: ну бамблбии уже работает.и даж на ссях переписали
<ilshat> skai-falkorr: бамблбии стоит. но толку особо нет
<skai-falkorr> ilshat: свежий?на лоре дет были конфиги для автопереключения и прочего
<User231[web]> Ребят еще вопросик: как мне ее с флешки поставить?
<skai-falkorr> User231[web]: unetbootin
<ilshat> ну не знаю. на сколько новый. месяц другой назад ставил
<skai-falkorr> ilshat: в хардварах на лоре создай тему.те накидают конфиги.подскажут
<ilshat> skai-falkorr: ok
<baronos> !usb
<ubuntuhelp> для установки Ubuntu на Flash тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/fullcircle/21/ubuntu_usb_%D0%B8_usb_%D1%84%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%88%D0%BA%D0%B0 на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick и live USB тут: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ilshat> насчет бабушеk: Забыв что балкона в квартире нет, бабка успела повесить только майку и носок.
<skai-falkorr> ilshat: а бабушка была убунтологом?
<baronos> обновить бы !юсб для унетбутин. а то частенько бывают спрашивают.
<User384[web]> инет отвалился... извиняюсь за тупеж, подскажите, как поставить ее с флешки?
<ilshat> skai-falkorr: да ладно. не большой юмор в одну строчку, не повредит )
<fshp> ку убунтоводы
<ilshat> скорость установки с usb выше чем с диска?
<fshp> смотря какая флеха
<User384[web]> 4 gb
<fshp> есть шустрые
<fshp> а есть как дискеты
<fshp> я в пране скорости
<fshp> *плане
<ilshat> fshp: ну возьмем средние значения скорости для диска и для юсб
<kobzar> и смотря какой порт УСБ
<kobzar> и какой сидюк
<skai-falkorr> юсб в среднем 30 метров в секунду.максимальная скорость usb2 - 450 мегабит.эт около 60 метров
<ilshat> skai-falkorr: чет мне не удавалось считывать с флехи со скоростью больше 10мб
<skai-falkorr> dvd 1x - 1350 килобит.умножь на 16 (скорость чтения аксимальная сча)
<skai-falkorr> ilshat: у мну флешки в 30 в среднем работают
<ilshat> значит у меня флеха такая
<skai-falkorr> у мну кингстоны из дт серий
<skai-falkorr> они у мну дольше всех выживают
<ilshat> у мну транскенд, как помню
<skai-falkorr> трасценды мрут как мухи
<skai-falkorr> не выдерживают нагрузок.столько переформатов и прочего...как груши тухнут
<skai-falkorr> из бюджетных dt кингстоновские лучше терпят издевательства
<ilshat> мне пойдет. редко пользуюсь
<fshp> ilshat: для диска 52X150кб\сек, усб 4мбит
<skai-falkorr> ну сам же говоришь про скорость
<skai-falkorr> 4гб стоит 300р.ну полгода назад стоило
<skai-falkorr> fshp: usb2.0 450 мегабит.
<fshp> 30 метров это дорогие флехи
<ilshat> skai-falkorr: ну если делать установщик на юсб. то переформаты то не нужны. а скорость важна. и не часто юзаешь
<skai-falkorr> fshp: ага.300р за 4гб. 600р за 8гб
<skai-falkorr> эт ооочень неподъемная сумма
<fshp> skai-falkorr: это пропусканя способность, не путай. Реальная скорость ниже будет. Не видел full-speed флешку
<skai-falkorr> ilshat: а я установщик, потом флешка нужна для другого, потом для третьего, потом в нтфс, ибо зовут венду поставить
<ilshat> гемморно на одной флешке собрать установщик убунты и винды?
<fshp> почему чан мне воис дал? Оо
<skai-falkorr> fshp: ага.в среднем 240.
<skai-falkorr> !faq ? fshp
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='faq ? fshp'
<skai-falkorr> !faq > fshp
<ubuntuhelp> fshp, please see my private message
<skai-falkorr> ilshat: 3гб на венду+2гб на софт послеустановочный (опенсурц)+700м убунты.хммм...
<skai-falkorr> ilshat: боюсь я это на 4гб флешку не запихаю
<fshp> 19,8 MB/c только что протестил. Да, согласен
<ilshat> для постустановок можно и отдельную завести
<baronos> протестил на федоре 17 гном 3,3,3 http://i.minus.com/ibflcRlHwGVVnM.png , и оказалось очень удобно для навигации по даш меню на клаве))
<fshp> baronos: вчера снёс генту с гномом 3, поставил убунту. Нодоело.
<fshp> *На
<skrishi> кто-нибудь может подсказать литературу по Асемблеру в Linux
<skrishi> &
 * baronos на юнити не подсядет.
<kobzar> fshp: аналогично
<skrishi> это был вопрос )
<fshp> kobzar: хотя портаж в среднем один мелкий пакет собирает быстрее чем apt ставит.
<fshp> skrishi: wasm.ru
<fshp> skrishi: там раздел есть
<kobzar> мелкий да крупный нет
<skai-falkorr> дурацкий модем опять отвалился
<skai-falkorr> baronos: сиркл оф френдс на федоре эпичен
<fshp> вопрос. Броузер через alsa-plugin>pulse выводит звук. В других иксах звука нет, в консоли тоже нет. в группу audio добавлен. ЧД?
<skrishi> fshp: спасибо.. правда там всего 2 статьи и одна книжка
<skai-falkorr> !pulse
<ubuntuhelp> PulseAudio (ранее PolypAudio) — мультиплатформенный звуковой сервер, созданный в качестве улучшенной замены таких серверов, как ESD см: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<skai-falkorr> !alsa
<ubuntuhelp> Установка, обновление, переконфигурирование системы вывода звука : http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa
<ubuntuhelp> Если это не удается, см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - для воспроизведения аудио файлов Смотрите !Players и !mp3
<kobzar> никто не занет легковесный меил клиент? мутт альпину тандерберд еволюшон клавс и сульфид не предлагать
<fshp> skrishi: в линуксе ассемблер ничем не отличается. юзай fasm и будет тебе счастье. В сети был где-то ресурс с описанием системных вызовов, порядок параметров в fastcall и проч.
<skai-falkorr> kobzar: mail.google.com
<fshp> +1
<fshp> skrishi: http://asm.sourceforge.net/
<skrishi> fshp: то что сам ассемблер почти не отличается это понятно, просто хотелось это почитать именно применительно к Линухе.. лан, спасибо
<fshp> skai-falkorr: не помогло
<skai-falkorr> fshp: что конкретно?
<fshp> skrishi: ну что там применять? Поставь задачу, составь алгоритм. Абстрагируй от ОС, потом системные вызовы нужные прикрути. Всё в них упирается. Можно libc прилинковать и обёртки использовать, но тогда смысл теряется.
<fshp> skai-falkorr: проблема не со сборкой альсы, а с правами на пульс.
<skai-falkorr> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/09/howto-mpd-is-music-player-daemon.html
<skai-falkorr> fshp: там внизу про проблемы с доступом в пульсе
<skai-falkorr> попробуй пропарсить их для себя
<skrishi> fshp: да это всё понятно..  немного не понятно с прерываниями, но думаю разберусь в асм и с, остальное наковыряю
<fshp> skrishi: прерывания? Зачем тебе? Они ядром обрабатываются, драйверами. МБ сигналы?
<skrishi> fshp: я думаю мне нужно покурить его, перед тем как грамотно общаться на эту тему... к сессии нужно выучит ассемблер под мсдос, думаю после этого будет проще общаться )
<fshp> skrishi: под дос Калашникова почитай, интересно и познавательно.
<fshp> skrishi: с разморозкой. сессия заканчивается
<skrishi> fshp: у меня она уже давно закончилась ) следующая начнется в июне )
<fshp> skrishi: грац. )) А меня сегодня со шпорой спалили. Соседка дала 1 формулу списать. Обидно( Так сдал бы.(
<skrishi> fshp: а я всё зубрю и шпорами не пользуюсь никогда )
<skrishi> я Зубкова сейчас читаю.. он даёт ссылки иногда на Линуху
<fshp> skrishi: так и у меня не было с собой. )) Я не зубрю, не учу. Ночку посидел и норм. Без этой формулы на 4 бы легко сдал. Жадность, она такая.
<skrishi> Зубков С.Assembler для DOS,Windows и UNIX.3 изд. издательство Питер
<fshp> skrishi: Зубков слишком заумно, нудно и код у него корявый какой-то. Советую Калашникова.
<fshp> skrishi: читал
<skrishi> fshp: щас пороюсь, может отыщу Калашникова
<fshp> skrishi: http://kalashnikoff.ru/
<fshp> релог
<skrishi> fshp: да.. нашёл уже, спасибо
<fshp_> nt
<fshp> проблема с пульсом решена
<fshp> всем спасибо
<User749[web]> есть кто живой?
<User749[web]> ау
<User749[web]> народ
<User749[web]> hi
<artus> !ask | User749[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User749[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<artus> User749[web], че, резко перехотелось кричать?
<kobzar> йа бизсмертный
<kobzar> kturj
<kobzar> Как то скучновато - есть другие каналы русскояхзыячные по убунте ?
<andrex> нет, тока если в другой сети
<andrex> kobzar: зачем тебе убунту канал, зайди на генту и веселись там
<kobzar> на генте я уже навеселился - щас вт убунту мучаю.
<skai-falkorr> чекак
<UNIm95> народ есть вопрос по эксиму. он не принимает соединения от MUA по смтп
<UNIm95> куда копать?
<grad> проверь что порт слушает там где нужно
<grad> и вообще ставь постфикс :-P
<UNIm95> grad: постфикс не буду. вопрос больше к другому. когда по телнет пишешь получаешь rcpt to:UNIm95@ip_servera в ответ получаешь 550 Unrouteable address
<grad> "не принимает соединения от MUA по смтп"...
<UNIm95> grad и это тоже. куда копать?
<UNIm95> больше смущает что не принимаются письма по smtp
<skai-falkorr> кто нить знает годные io мониторы по типу htop
<skai-falkorr> ?
<artus> iotop
<skai-falkorr> чет я о таком простом не подумал
<skai-falkorr> хорошо.а работающий?
<skai-falkorr> а не.работает.сегфолт у них вместо требований рутовых привилегий
<artus> skai-falkorr, это по ходу питон поломаный , ибо сегфолтитцо на половину утилит
<skai-falkorr> но с судой то работает
<artus> skai-falkorr, а трасировка у тебя работаеть? ))
<skai-falkorr> мне еще и ее ставить?Оо
<skai-falkorr> :(
<skai-falkorr> у мну тут примерно 80% io
<kobzar> кто нить юзает mutt а то инетресно темы какие есть
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/01/18/gmail/
<artus> skai-falkorr, зачем садитцо в кафе , если гугл есть на смарте ? ))
<artus> судя по их логике то )
<skai-falkorr> artus: а мож там чтото, что на смарте не сделать надо.накачать аттачментов на флешку тока, что смарт лопнет
<baronos> хех, ну вроде даже и приятный стал Epiphany 3.3.4 http://i.minus.com/iXNRJi8kRRB3Q.png , плагинов пока нет, и на минус.ком не заливает. И как то в левом верхнем углу напригает "Приложение" ))
<baronos> ну вообщем тот же "хром" только в другой руке :D
<User551[web]> кто нибдь играл в zork
<kobzar> yuraut
<kobzar> нет
<kobzar> я пошел играть в штангу на сервер "спортазал"...
<User551[web]> её надо как то запустить
<User551[web]> а там не инструкции
<artus> бери и запускай, мы тут причем ?
<User551[web]> ничего
<User551[web]> ну дак помощь нужна
<artus> ну так на форум иди пиши, гугли , причем тут запуски каких то игрушек к этому каналу ?
<User551[web]> игрушка древняя
<User551[web]> ничего нет
<andrex> она вабще помоему под мак была
<kobzar> чем бы его монитор лочить когда я от компа отхожу?
<andrex> alt + f1 )
<andrex> ть контрл забыл
<artus> а че, ctrl+alt+l уже не работает?
<andrex> работает, потому я так и написал
<artus> я не про tty )) а про лок
<andrex> я тоже, просто проtty написал может догадается
<andrex> если знает(
<kobzar> ээээ  у меня нету гномо - толка чксорг
<andrex> у мну тож
<andrex> kobzar: чё так всё печально, или ничего не осилил коме X?
<gdane> В области суперкомпьютеров например. top500.org - 95% суперкомпьютеров работают на линуксе.
<gdane> В области хостинга, в том числе облачного. 60% вебсерверов на линуксе, 90% облачного хостинга - на линуксе. Т.е большая часть веба - на линуксе работает. В том числе и лента.ру.
<gdane> В финансах и критических приложениях. Большинство бирж работают на линуксе. Лондонская и Нью-Йоркская надавно перешли на линукс с windows.
<gdane> В наиболее критически важных моментах банкинга - обработке платежей. Альфа Банк, например, использует линукс на серверах c процессорами Power7, венда там даже не запустится.
<gdane> Центры управления полётами тоже используют мейнфреймы от IBM на линуксе.Короче везде, где требуется надёжность, максимальная производительность, предсказуемость - везде линукс. Это стандарт де факто во множестве действительно серьёзных компаний, где рÐ
<andrex> z; bcgeufkcj
<skai-falkorr> @kick gdane мы знаем
<artus> @kick gdane изыди флудер
<andrex> яж испугалсо
<artus> ))
<gdane> а вдруг не знаете?
<skai-falkorr> @kban gdane 84600
<skai-falkorr> он наверное думал, что мы так: вааааау. как ты круууут. да как же мы жили, не зная?все.делаем тебя главой каноникал
<andrex> не незделали б, в любом случае, он не догадался что можно просто ссылку кинуть на то откуда оно это взял
<UNIm95> mva тут?
<skrishi> интересно, а откуда он это взял?
<andrex> из интернетов перепечатывал
<eXeC001er> Привет
<skrishi> andrex: вот чего я найти этой статьи не могу )
<andrex> skrishi: он из разных, по предложению с сайта
<andrex> и своими словами
<skrishi> а..
<skrishi> просто интересно стало.. если куча бирж и банков под линухой, то почему нет даже платных и не свободных программ для технического анализа, может в его источниках есть ответ
<andrex> skrishi: как правило такие организации сами пишит софт для себя
<brestows> так как биржи в состоянии нанять кого нить кто напишет под них ПО
<eXeC001er> Скажите что испоьзуется для packages.ubuntu.com ? что за движок ?
<andrex> WordPress
<skai-falkorr> eXeC001er: ну и на будущее. man 2ip
<eXeC001er> skai-falkorr: не совсем понял
<skai-falkorr> 2ip.ru
<skai-falkorr> http://2ip.ru/cms/
<eXeC001er> skai-falkorr: так понятнее. я хочу повторить функциональность для своего локального репозитория вот ищу как это сделано
<skai-falkorr> поищи на ланчпаде.если двиг и наработки открытые - они там будут
<skrishi> 2ip не точно говорит
<admin-skif-biz> народ, помогите пожалуйста.. раньше инет шел через РРР напрямую кабелем, а тут купил роутер ДИР-300. Нетворк менегер пропал, сеть роутер не видит, настроить ничего не могу. ((
<skrishi> я на своих проверил, он их все в вордпрес приписал, хотя я себе даже не представляю как к нему подступиться )
<skrishi> admin-skif-biz: так у тебя роутер не видит сеть?
<admin-skif-biz> у меня убунта не видит роутер
<admin-skif-biz> типа интерфес недоступен
<admin-skif-biz> после настройки по старому sudo pppoeconf что-то автоматом настроилось и нетворк манагер отвалился.
<admin-skif-biz> а чтоб теперь сеть напрямую настроить он нужен.
<artus> зачем на роутер ходичть через pppoe ?
<skrishi> admin-skif-biz: почитай инструкцию к роуту
<artus> навига вообще бридж на недороутерах нужен?
<admin-skif-biz> я ходил через рррр до того, как купил роутер.
<admin-skif-biz> Теперь надо ходить через роутер
<admin-skif-biz> а прямое соединение роутер не видит
<admin-skif-biz> сам роутер работает, инет раздает.
<artus> admin-skif-biz, ну, воткнул шнурочек, получил по дхцп ip и ходи на роутер
<artus> что значит в твоем понимании прямое соединение ?
<artus> темболее каакие проблемы то с 300м могут быть?
<admin-skif-biz> проводное соединение
<admin-skif-biz> проблемы не с 300, а с нетворкменджером
<artus>  он прямой как дверной косяк, шнур воткнул и все работает
<admin-skif-biz> после старых настроек РРР - НМ отвалился
<artus> да нафига тебе вообще ppp?
<admin-skif-biz> мне больше не нужен ррр
<admin-skif-biz> мне нужно проводное соединение с роутером
<artus> как все запущено
<admin-skif-biz> понимаю, процесс сложен для понимания
<artus> да не, просто походу надо у го отобрать кубок и тебе вручить :D
<admin-skif-biz> полезный совет.
<skrishi> нормально, го сегодня скомпилировал ночью программку )
<User597[web]> привет ребята, простите за глупый вопрос, но можно при установке минта я сделаю только / точку монтирования, а точки монтирования /home не будет, то все ок будет?
<artus> User597[web], причем тут минт?
<artus> я понимаю что у минта чатик еще унылее чем сам дистрибутив, сюда то зачем лезть?
<User597[web]> разницы особой между минтом и убунтой нету
<User597[web]> между установкой как минимум
<skrishi> User597[web]: тогда чего вопросы задаёшь?
<artus> User597[web], ты правила читал? ну так вот, вопросы по другим дистрибутивам задавать на их оффканалах
<artus> и есть разница, или нет, это дело десятое
<User597[web]> ой, извините пожалуйста, удаляюсь)
<skrishi> интересно, я таким же был когда-то или всё таки нет?
<Me1ram> Привет всем!
<Me1ram> проблема следующего характера
<Me1ram> захожу от рута, хочу поменять пароль пользователю а шел ругается passwd: Ошибка при операциях с маркером проверки подлинности passwd: пароль не изменён
<Me1ram> Ну ребя, кто блеснет умом и опытом?
<artus> sudo apt-get install libpam-cracklib && sudo pam-auth-update
<skrishi> кряклиб? =)
<Me1ram> установил
<Me1ram> не канает
<Me1ram> снова ругается
<artus> че, пытаешся пустой пароль задать?
<Me1ram> нет
<Me1ram> реально вбиваю новый пароль
<Me1ram> я в шоке
<Me1ram> в чем может быть дело?
<Me1ram> может попробовать пургануть slapd?
<artus> пробуй через sudo
<Me1ram> я его ставил может какие то настройки остались?
<artus> от пользователя своего
<Me1ram> артус, я же от рута делаю причем тут sudo?
<artus> ну или любого который в судерах прописан
<Me1ram> щас попробую
<artus> да потому что мало ли чего они поломали
<Me1ram> грит что мой юзер не в судоерах
<artus> ну впиши
<artus> и вообще , каким макаром твою юзер может быть не в судерах и ты имееш доступ к руту в бубунте ?
<skai-falkorr> тэээкс.юзер был создан при установке или после?
<Me1ram> у меня просто два терминала
<skai-falkorr> artus: а мож у него демьяныч
<Me1ram> один юзерский
<Me1ram> другой для рута
<artus> Me1ram, да хоть три, на вопрос ответь
<artus> skai-falkorr, да в дебе нет таких тараканов вроде как
<skai-falkorr> Me1ram: вопрос в другом.дистр какой?
<Me1ram> дебиан
<andrex> он в безопасном под рутом
<Me1ram> старший брат убунты
<skai-falkorr> artus: я знал:)эт в нем судо не настроен.там же su
<artus> @kick Me1ram ну так вот с вопросами такими на канал дебиана
<skai-falkorr> Me1ram: тада у них странная семья
<artus> ато ходють тут, мозг парят
<skai-falkorr> artus: если бы он повинился и сразу сказал, не мороча голову - мож и помогли б.но но так - идет лесом
<artus> ну если у него дебиан это старший брато то без вопросов лесом )
<skai-falkorr> ага.прям семья инцестов
<skai-falkorr> брат поимел мамзельку, чтобы сделать сына-брата
<Sergey_IT> ку
<skrishi> ку
<andrex> re
<amarovita> ю
<assk> какую версию установить? 11 или 10? 10-я мне больше нравится, Гном и.т.д. А как с обновлениями будет?
<andrex> пришол, задал-ответил на свой вопрос и ушол))
<artus> andrex, это еще что, вон юзер висящий как в обед заскочил с криком люююди где вы, так с тех пор нислова не говорит
<skrishi> )
<andrex> ну тык артус его аском испугал
<andrex> может у него паралич, а мы тут ржом
<kobzar_zerg> народ. раздуплите с дровами на вафлю для ацера 110..
<artus> @kick kobzar_zerg не надо злоупотреблять жаргоном , п. 2.6
<baronos> а я только начал писать !q )))
<baronos> !q | kobzar_zerg
<ubuntuhelp> kobzar_zerg: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<kobzar_zerg> прошу прощения за жаргон
<kobzar_zerg> имеется нет-бук acer aspire one 110 - установил на него ubuntu 11.10 .установка с мини инстала. натсроил иксы,вм и прочее. на данный момент iwconfig показывает wlan0 но при попытке просканировать сети - говорит интерфейс в дауне. вопрос - ядро поддерждивает мÐ
<artus> kobzar_zerg, пополам пореж мессагу, ато не влезает и коробитцо
<kobzar_zerg> имеется нет-бук acer aspire one 110 - установил на него ubuntu 11.10 .установка с мини инстала. натсроил иксы,вм и прочее.
<artus> а вообще на форуме же должно быть , там и поиск удобный
<kobzar_zerg> на данный момент iwconfig показывает wlan0 но при попытке просканировать сети - говорит интерфейс в дауне
<kobzar_zerg> вопрос - ядро поддерждивает мою сетевуху или нужно ставить madwifi ?
<kobzar_zerg> так ?
<artus> ну подними интерфейс то )
<artus> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up && iwlist scan не работает?
<kobzar_zerg> прошу прощения за глупый вопрос. разобрался. все работает из коробки ! выключатель был физически выключен - а я грешил на убунту.
<andrex> а я тока хотел сказать чтоб на нетбуке включил)
<kobzar_zerg> а он на етой модели бука всегда  вожном положении и не поймешь включен или нет
<artus> kobzar_zerg, бывает )
<artus> 60% не работает - проглядел , недосмотрел или очепятка )
<kobzar_zerg> вопрос по irc можно?*
<artus> попробуй)
<kobzar_zerg> у меня на работе комп - на нем щас запущен ирк и я залогинен. как мне подключиться со своим ником повторно? но с домашнего пк *? при попытке - говорит что такой пользователь уже подключен
<artus> kobzar_zerg, ставь znc на роботе
<kobzar_zerg> у меня на работе screen+finch просто я забл ссш поднять
<kobzar_zerg> тока проинсталился
<andrex> kobzar_zerg: /ns ghost user pas
<artus> kobzar_zerg, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZNC
<kobzar_zerg> спасибо
<andrex>  /ns release user pas
<andrex>  /ns help
<andrex> ns = msg nickserv
<andrex> kobzar_zerg: потом меняеш ник и идентишся
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<andrex> это вы ща на каком языке говорите?)
<shenmue> пыщпыщлянский
<User626[web]> Есть кто по русски говорит
<artus> User626[web], а у тебя со зрением плохо?
<artus> или шапка канала такая незаметная ?
<User626[web]> заметная молодец
<andrex> artus: просто его смутило слово которое shenmue с генерил
<artus> ))
<Anton2d> <andrex> это вы ща на каком языке говорите?) -  <shenmue> пыщпыщлянский
<User626[web]> меня интересует вопрос стоит ли переходить полностью на Ubuntu ваше мнение?
<Anton2d> Какой тут русский, вы о чём ;)
<artus> User626[web], нет, оставайся на окнах
<andrex> +
<Sergey_IT> ну, совсем озверели (
<User626[web]>  меня интересует вопрос стоит ли переходить полностью на Ubuntu ваше мнение?
<artus> User626[web], еще раз повтори
<andrex> !win | User626[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User626[web]: Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<shenmue> User626[web] дуалбут а потом сам решишь
<Sergey_IT> User626[web], переходи и не спрашивай
<andrex> User626[web]: прочитаеш и думаю сам расхочеш
<shenmue> это от твоих потребностей зависит а не от нашего мнения
<artus> я бы даже сказал от способностей к чтению )
<User626[web]> вы долго работаете под ubuntu- кто для чего её используете вкратце
<Sergey_IT> User626[web], другой ОС у меня нет
<skrishi_> а я уже забыл всё кроме линя
<shenmue> взлом систем безопасности, кража паролей, брутфорс, пишу трояны и ну и так. в контактике посидеть
<artus> :D
<artus> shenmue, забыл добавить что однокласникам хвастатся)
<shenmue> а ну да. и обои ут класнные.
<skrishi_> на английском мтолько литературы по убунте о_О
<User816[web]> Ребят поскажите в чем может быть проблема. Тестирую на виртуальных убунту 10.0.4.3 LTS, 11.04 скачиваю с репозитория firebird и apache2, запускаю, настраиваю, перегружаю и все работает))) Но пошел в подшефное учреждение проделываю все там и аппач пишет 5
<shenmue> зачем там всё проделывать если у тебя есть виртуальный диск с готовой ос настроенной?
<Lex_Sh> мы не ищем лёгких путей)
<artus> да и зачем проделывать все тоже самое если можно развернуть бекап и все )
<artus> вобщем про пути оно самое )
<User816[web]> Там оси устанавливает другая организация, и нас не дают переустановку)))) Мы ставим свою программу которая требует firebird и апач))
<artus> ну так пусть они их и ставвят, нафига такие заморочки? )
<artus> если они ставят, то пусть отвечают за то что не работаеть чегой то )
<User816[web]> а программу то покупают у нас, и мы должны ее ставить
<artus> ну так в тз оговаривайте что и как должно быть настроено )
<artus> а вообще смотри логи ) там много чего интересного )
<User816[web]> ну это уже другая песня))) о а это идея)))
<shenmue> оО
<User594[web]> как зарегистрировать ник в чате?
<andrex>  /nick free-nick
<andrex>  /ns register mail pass
<kobraz> re
<kobraz> ну вот! єто же другое дело!!!
<User852[web]> Подскажите пожалуйста, чем отличается 10.04.3-alternate-i386 от10.04.3-desktop-i386?
<kobraz> Я кстати, очень долго скептически смотрел на убунту - пока не попался в руку миниинстал.
<Lex_Sh> типом установки
<andrex> !alternate
<ubuntuhelp> Alternate CD — установочный диск с текстовым инсталлятором. Он может использоваться в тех случаях, когда не возможен запуск графической программы установки. См. http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate . См. также !minimal.
<kobraz> теперь сотрю на нее по другому.
<Lex_Sh> если мне не изменяет память, то там псевдографика, как в арче и фряхе
<artus> Lex_Sh, прсевдографика она и в африке псевдографика )
<User852[web]> Я столкнулся сегодня с проблемой: при установке 10.04.3-desktop-i386 на нетбук, после выбора языка клавиатуры установка останавливаеться. Стоит попробовать скачать 10.04.3-alternate-i386?
<artus> User852[web], бери нетинстал
<artus> в альтернейте смысла нету
<User852[web]> Просто ubuntu-11.10-dvd-i386 установилась легко, но не слишком она шустрая на нетбуке...
<artus> а двд воообще нафиг ненужная весч
<shenmue> нужная
<artus> учитывая что всеравно на ней старые пакеты
<artus> shenmue, нужная это срез репозитория
<shenmue> это не нужно когда их многа
<Lex_Sh> а чего туда пихают-то, на этот dvd?
<Lex_Sh> все de и wm?
<shenmue> все переводы и 2 установщика
<Lex_Sh> мне всегда про расширенную поддержку юзыков писали
<Lex_Sh> значит таки ненужная вещь
<Lex_Sh> а что за второй установщик?)
<artus> shenmue, ну и смысл? переводов там 20ть метров, зачем для этого тянуть пару гигов ?
<artus> shenmue, а юзать линукс без подключения или без среза реп смысла никаакого
<Lex_Sh> угу
<shenmue> собстна как и любую другую ос
<artus> в принципе да )
<Lex_Sh> для этого есть лайвы и сборки
<andrex> гг
<iBolit> для ноута lubuntu самое то
<andrex> !nick > free-nick
<ubuntuhelp> free-nick, please see my private message
<andrex> netinstall для всего самото
<iBolit> ну... если знаешь что делаешь тогда да
<Lex_Sh> ну...а если не знаешь - так и сидишь на винде и не выделываешься
<iBolit> а если опыт установки ограничивается тремя кликами в убунтовском инсталлере для дестктопа, то net install это тот еще ребус
<andrex> )
<iBolit> какой Вы злой Lex
<artus> iBolit, там что, уже перестали буковки писать? или как ?
<iBolit> о! вот о том и реч
<andrex> iBolit: читаеш вникаеш ставиш
<iBolit> буковки
<iBolit> вникаешь
<iBolit> читаешь
<Lex_Sh> iBolit: просто, как показывает практика, многие не умеют читать
<artus> iBolit, проблемы с буковками? )
<Lex_Sh> и почти всех забанили в гугле
<iBolit> 8-O
<iBolit> вы ребята так говорите как будто у нас в каждой дюжине по 12 айтишников
<artus> судя по твоим словам читать умеет только айтишники чтоль?
<Lex_Sh> я не об этом говорил
<artus> iBolit, или фраза вам автоматом настроить или сами полезете вводит с когнитивный диссонанс ?
<iBolit> ну вот тогда почему вы себе сами зубы не пломбируете, литературы то медицинской полно
<Lex_Sh> бгг
<Lex_Sh> вот и я о чём
<Lex_Sh> если все смогут без проблем просто и быстро настроить комп - айтишники и не нужны будут совсем)
<artus> iBolit, а я чего то как то не видел криков на предмет "купил класную бормашинку но как то фигово она зубы дырявит, чего я делаю не так ?"
<andrex> iBolit: ну а почему вы самалёты не водите, кто мешает
<artus> iBolit, зачем пользоватс системой если ты ее поставить не можеш? зачем в нее вообще лезть тогда , еслси нет желания разобратся ?
<iBolit> ой не передергивайте
<artus> я не передергиваю, я говорю как есть
<iBolit> лично мне читать не лень и учится чему то новому тоже не лень
<iBolit> но
<iBolit> я врач
<artus> iBolit, или стоматологи аль техники зубные методом тыка учатся на пациентах? а потом кричат что при попытке вырвать зуб сломал челюсть
<iBolit> и для меня например много непонятного
<iBolit> в линуксе
<iBolit> да и вообще в компьютерах
<kobraz> в виду того что w3m не открівает некотроіе сайті нужно вібрать другой легкий браузер пока что смотрю в сторону мидори и арора
<kobraz> что посоетуете?
<artus> iBolit, ну так спрашивай про непонятное ) было бы желание информацию получать ) подскажем ) главное чтоб это небыло на уровне - у меня не работает - ану быстренько за меня загуглите и дайте готовое решение )
<iBolit> Elinks
<kobraz> елинкс картинки не поддерживает
<iBolit> зато легкий
<artus> kobraz, они все поддерживают ) если попросить ) а смысл то ? )
<iBolit> artus, я тут спросил давеча
<iBolit> про сканер отпечатков пальцев
<kobraz> так а смісл с w3m на елинкс переходить?
<artus> iBolit, помню )))
<iBolit> так народ вмето помощи начал меня спрашивать а нафига он мне нужен
<artus> ну сканировать отпечаток для логина в терминал это дествительно изврат)
<andrex> kobraz: а смысл картинки в текстовых браузерах смотреть
<iBolit> вот об этом я и говорю
<iBolit> да никакой не изврат
<artus> iBolit, ну а не пробовал сделать поправку что второго такого же любознательного который пытается так изратится здесь по определению быть не может, ну или же вероятность нахождения его тут не выше 1.7% ))
<iBolit> вместо того что бы колотить пароль состоящий из знаков пунктации цифр и букв разного регистра можно просто пальчик приложить
<Lex_S> сраный интернет от ростелекома
<iBolit> да там и настраивать то... пару пакетов поствить и один конфиг поправит
<andrex> iBolit: ага вопрос тока чей)
<iBolit> ну так я сам и разобрался в итоге
<artus> iBolit, добавь в вики решение, авось кому нить пригодится еще )
<iBolit> а ведь я не готовый конфиг просил мне дать а просто книжку посоветовать где про это почитать можно
<artus> iBolit, и вообще, нефиг с такими заразными приколами приходить, я вот тоже захотел попробовать )))
<Lex_S> вы о чём?
<iBolit> да я тут дня три назад сканер отпечатков настраивал
<artus> iBolit, у тяебя auth       sufficient   pam_fprint.so не работал?
<iBolit> работало
<iBolit> весь прикол в том что работало
<Lex_S> ааа
<artus> а чего ж было то? \
<iBolit> но поскольку у меня лубунта то при старте она по любому сначала опрашивала пароль
<iBolit> а только потом просила откатать палец
<artus> iBolit, так это, лубунта немного костыльная , по причине того что это надстройка над openbox
<iBolit> ну это я терь уже знаю :)
<iBolit> а всего то нужно было lxdm поставит
<artus> он же там вроде как должен стоять то
<free-nick> .
<iBolit> в репозитарии ага есть а вот только по дефолту не стаивится
<User594[web]> REGISTER Mikail
<artus> User594[web], кастуеш заклинание ?
<Lex_S> гг
<drhouse123> Привет. Кто кеды юзает?
<Lex_S> таких мало)
<iBolit> ладно, всем спасибо за компанию и спокойной ночи
<artus> iBolit, кстати, поврос, как сканер на порезы на опознаваемом пальце реагирует?
<iBolit> пока не резался :)
<iBolit> если порежусь обязательно поделюсь опытом
<artus> ;)
<Lex_S> )))
<drhouse123> баг с виджетом просмотр папки исправили?
<drhouse123> в кедах?
<artus> drhouse123, зайди на канал кед и там спроси, поправили они баг или нет
<Lex_S> а что с ним было?)
<shenmue> бы баг
<Lex_S> завтра дособеру 4.8е кеды да посмотрю как оно, вроде пишут что вполне стейбле
<drhouse123> Lex_S: ренейм эни файл в этом виджете и краш кед.
<Lex_S> эм
<Lex_S> вроде не зпамечал такого
<drhouse123> artus: молчат...
<go8765|off> кажется я нашёл неплохой плеер на убунту...
<Lex_S> это какой?
<artus> go8765|off, что будет следуйшим ? будеш перебирать емуляторы терминалов? )
<go8765> artus: эмоляторы я уже перебирал..) остановился на терминаторе. а плеер не собершенсво, а так-неплохой, так что это не конец.
<go8765> *б=в
<Lex_S> go8765:  что за плеер то?)
<go8765> Lex_S: мне вроде подошел более-менее gmusicbrowser
<Lex_S> а, гномовское
<go8765> Lex_S: амарок тоже не плох. но уж сильно прожорлив для моего слабенокого компа, да и от его минимализма ничего не осталось с выпуском новой версии(
<Lex_S> а я се чёнить компактное под кеды хочу
<shenmue> есть mock
<artus> ужс, где он это все выкапывает то
<shenmue> точнее moc*
<Lex_S> аля qmmp, но с более нормальными шкурками нежели от winamp3
<go8765> shenmue: это консольное создание?
<Lex_S> угу
<shenmue> Lex_S а зачем тебе шкурки?
<Lex_S> да то что мне из них тока одна понравилась
<shenmue> вот не втыкаю постоянно. запустил плеер. включил музыку. я лично его сворачиваю. он играет. а вы на шкурки пялитесь?
<Lex_S> и та надоела давно
<Lex_S> ну по такой логике можно и консольным обойтись)
<Lex_S> и тем не менее их целая куча
<andrex> артус знцу мучает
<shenmue> artus  знцу мучаешь?
<artus> shenmue, да не) виртуалку положил :D
<andrex> эх а я думал что баронос потерялся гдето
<Lex_Sh> да что с интернетами творится...
<Mikail> .
<andrex> Lex_Sh: всё что угодно, но не то что нужно
<Lex_Sh> Mikail: так и будете точки ставить?)
<Mikail> неа не буду, проверял получилась ли регистрация
<Sergey_IT> О_О, нашел себя в вики )
<andrex> Sergey_IT: зацени)
<Sergey_IT> andrex, не понял (
<andrex> Sergey_IT: где ты там себя нашол покажи) или ты чтото другое имел ввиду
<Sergey_IT> да себя нашел, но не покажу... ошибки молодости )
<andrex> стыдно стало?)
<go8765> не.. всё-таки дидбиф-это пока самое оно(
<Sergey_IT> andrex, почему же, просто прикольно
<andrex> Sergey_IT: ну ладно тогда.
<User284[web]> Устанавливаю xubuntu, просит выбрать точку монтирования для раздела. 3 раздела
<User284[web]> Что выбирать?
<Lex_Sh> эм
<Lex_Sh> всмысле что выбрать?
<andrex> а чё есть?
<Sergey_IT> бросить монетку
<Lex_Sh> "/" для основной системы
<User284[web]> "/" для всех трех?
<Lex_Sh> "/home" для файлопомойки и конфигов твоего юзера
<Lex_Sh> корень всего один раз выбирается)
<Lex_Sh> который /
<artus> User284[web], http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D0%B2%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5 читай
<Sergey_IT> User284[web], ты бы сказал, какие у тебя разделы
<User284[web]> У меня 3 раздела: 50 100 100 гб, на 50 хочу поставить систему, остальные для хранения файлов
<Lex_Sh> ну на 50ке ставь /
<User284[web]> а на остальных?
<Lex_Sh> если хочешь отдельно конфиги твоего гнома\гуевого софта - то выноси /home на второй\третий раздел
<Lex_Sh> а оставшийся можешь и не трогать
<Lex_Sh> он также будет доступен и после установки
<Lex_Sh> как обычный раздел
<User284[web]> может всем поставить "/"?
<Lex_Sh> НЕ НАДО
<Sergey_IT> User284[web], ты разберись, что такое файловая система, а потом ставь линукс
<Lex_Sh> если по аналогии с виндой то точка монтирования / - это папки Windows и Program Files в винде
<Lex_Sh> то есть по сути там будет основная система
<Lex_Sh> для неё впрочем и гигов 15 вполне хватит
<drhouse123> о господи... лол.
<andrex> тогдауж диск с а не папки
<Sergey_IT> не надо аналогий, совсем запутаете
<User284[web]> для остальных есть такие варианты:"/boot" "/home" "/tmp" "/usr" "/var" "/srv" "/opt" "/usr/local", что из них выбрать? На этих двух разделах будут храниться медиа файлы, типа муз вид карт
<Lex_Sh> не, ну на С можно и всякого хлама хранить дохрена
<Lex_Sh> User284[web]: обычному хомяку это всё не нужно
<andrex> Lex_Sh: ну дык так его мождно хранить и в папке виндовс тоже))
<Lex_Sh> отдельный раздел для /boot удобен если систем на компе несколько
<Sergey_IT> щас совсем крышу снесете человеку
<artus> User284[web], у тебя проблемы с чтением или как ?
<Lex_Sh> а что за /srv? впрервые слышу о таком
<artus> User284[web], http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0 тебе тяжело пролистать инструкцию по установке ?
<User284[web]> извините ребят, что потратил ваше время
<skrishi> что значит has left [01:52]
<skrishi> [01:52] == lera [~lera@188.134.48.5] has left #ubuntu-ru []
<Lex_Sh> это где
<Lex_Sh> покинул канал
<skrishi> вопрос: почему он может не говорить? )
<Lex_Sh> [01:52:46] lera [~lera@188.134.48.5] покинул #ubuntu-ru
<Lex_Sh> кто может не говорить?)
<andrex> skrishi: всмысле причину чтоле, не написали просто
<Lex_Sh> кроме стандартного сообщения есть ещё выход с сервера, закрытие irc-клиента, обрыв интернета и тд
<Lex_Sh> спать чтоле пойти
<andrex> а мене уже рано спать
<Lex_Sh> выпиливали-выпиливали из kde4.8 qt3support, а оно так без него полностью и не собирается....
<skrishi> блин .. сори
<Lex_Sh> м?
<skrishi> rjhjxt djghjc d cktle.otv
<skrishi> вопрос
<Lex_Sh> в чём
<andrex> вы про што кого?
<skrishi> Захожу через weechat захожу на канал, читаю всё а ответить не могу
<Lex_Sh> гг
<andrex> !faq
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<Lex_Sh> у кого-то такое было
<artus> skrishi, ну так зарегайся на фриноде то
<skrishi> да вроде да
<Lex_Sh> а авторизрвался?
<skrishi> ну.. вроде да )
<skrishi> покране мере команды набираю
<artus> skrishi, а если без вроде :?
<skrishi> а типа я могу тут на канале висеть без мойсов и пт и быть не зарегеным?
<Lex_Sh> без вроде через минуту сменит твой ник
<Lex_Sh> пфф
<Lex_Sh> nickserv register делал?
<skrishi> lf
<Lex_Sh> nackserv identify пароль делал?
<skrishi> да
<Lex_Sh> i*
<skrishi> да
<Lex_Sh> мистика
<Lex_Sh> у меня в вичате никаких проблем нету
<Lex_Sh> тока иногда пишет что у меня +b
<skrishi> e vtyz d ghjiksq hfp nj;t
<Lex_Sh> но это было из-за идента root
<skrishi> у меня в прошлый раз тоже
<andrex> skrishi: а тебе эфект дмея никто не прописал случайно?
<skrishi> вот что пишет: #ubuntu-ru: Cannot send to channel
<skrishi> что за эффект?
<andrex> +q
<skrishi> lera на нём вроде ничего не висит
<Sergey_IT>  skrishi, Last seen  : Apr 11 09:19:39 2011 (40 weeks, 2 days, 12:49:09 ago)
<skrishi> тоесть я забанен? О_О
<Lex_Sh> гг
<Lex_Sh> а что после nickserv identify пишет?
<artus> как все пячально)
<Lex_Sh> [22:54:15] NickServ [NickServ@services.]: You are now identified for Lex_S.
<Lex_Sh> например
<Lex_Sh> skrishi: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=167493.0
<skrishi> блин, я чайник
<Lex_Sh> это лечится
<Sergey_IT> не всегда
<Lex_Sh> чтением инструкций, например
<skrishi> lera is already registered.  - это типа меня зарегили?
<Lex_Sh> ну это типа ник уже зарегистрирован
<Lex_Sh> кем-то
<Lex_Sh> ранее
<artus> 29 weeks, 4 days, 07:01:41 ago
<Lex_Sh> не удивительно
<Lex_Sh> придумай другой)
<skrishi> а как ник сменить?
<Lex_Sh> пиши /nick новый_ник
<skrishi> спасибо
<User284[web]> Я перешел по вышеуказанной ссылке и ксожалению ясно для себя не осознал все хитрости разметки ж.д. Если кому нибудь будет не сложно, помогите мне пожалуйста с разметкой разделов. У меня имеется винт. на 250 гб. 1: 50гб. "/dev/sda1 ext4" у него точкÐ
<artus> !255 | User284[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User284[web]: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<skrishi> помоему Сергей прав )
<Lex_Sh> ujccgflb
 * Lex_Sh хотел сказать: "госспади"
<Lex_Sh> тебе же уже сказали
<User284[web]> "Я перешел по вышеуказанной ссылке и ксожалению ясно для себя не осознал все хитрости разметки ж.д. Если кому нибудь будет не сложно, помогите мне пожалуйста с разметкой разделов. У меня имеется винт. на 250 гб. 1: 50гб. "/dev/sda1 ext4" у него точк
<Lex_Sh> для большинства случаев хватает точки / для основного раздела где будет стоять сама система и весь её софт, и отдельный раздел для файлопомойки - /home
<artus> ну если ты в 3х строчках запутался, то может таки нафиг оно тебе не надо ?
<Lex_Sh> хотел спросить вывод fdisk -l но потом до меня дошло)
<Lex_Sh> для основной системы можно выбрать тип фс - ext4
<Lex_Sh> должно хватить в большинстве случаев
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<artus> User284[web],  / на твое 50g и все, дальше
<artus> забудь про отдельные /home и тд, оно тебе итак мозг взрывает по ходу
<tagezi> Lex_Sh: спасибо
<Lex_Sh> artus: это только начало)
<artus> да на этом видать все и закончится)
<User284[web]> Если ничего не выбирать для остальных разделов, появляеться сообщение, что этих разделов не будет видно после установки операционки
<Lex_Sh> это не ему netinstall посоветовали?)
<Lex_Sh> Оо
<artus> учитывая что дальше только хуже )
<Lex_Sh> а чего это их е будет видно
<Lex_Sh> разве бубунта ещё не перешла на udev?
<artus> давно
<Lex_Sh> так в чём тогда проблема
<Lex_Sh> автомонтирование в гноме я так понимаю есть
<artus> в восприятии потока информации )
<artus> Lex_Sh, ну вобщето для автомонтирования и гном то нафиг не нужен)
<Lex_Sh> ну я хз
<Lex_Sh> не вникал
<tagezi> нет инстал советовали позавчера мне )
<Lex_Sh> я на кеда сижу и о таких вещах как-то не задумываюсь)
<Lex_Sh> х*
<User284[web]> Цитирую "Если вы не вернетесь в меню разметки и не назначите для этого раздела точку монтирования, раздел использоваться не будет."
<artus> ну назначь же
<User284[web]> так вот в чем вопрос. какую из "/boot" "/home" "/tmp" "/usr" "/var" "/srv" "/opt" "/usr/local"?:)
<Lex_Sh> а
<Lex_Sh> использоваться не будет - это не значит что его потом не будет видно
<artus> User284[web], я еще раз спрашиваю, у тебя со зрением туго ? или чукча писатель и ниразу не читатель ?
<Lex_Sh> вот в чём ответ - никакую
<artus> 00:22          artus | User284[web],  / на твое 50g и все  <---- для кого ?????
<Lex_Sh> оставь для раздела на 50гиг точку / и ext4
<Lex_Sh> всё
<Lex_Sh> жми далее
<Lex_Sh> мож всё-таки обратно на windows?)
<Lex_Sh> нада чёнить качнуть на ночь посмареть и спать
<go8765> итересно.. сколько времени я это буду качать..? git clone http://github.com/squentin/gmusicbrowser.git
<andrex> go8765: размер глань и посчитай скока лет ты это качать будеш
<go8765_> andrex, так оно уже начало качаться.. как я могу размер глянуть уже?
<Lex_Sh> у тебя диалап?)
<andrex> да унего он самый))
<Lex_Sh> я как перешём с 128к на 14мегабит, так вообще перестал задумываться, что и скока времени будет качаться
<andrex> Lex_Sh: я как перешол на 50 мгбитку так стал задумываться хватит ли места на винте)
 * artus вообще молчит :D
<go8765> чё-то мне так везёт с плеерами.. отвалился звук у влц..
<go8765> andrex: одни проблемы заменяют другие)
<go8765> вот я на счёт места ввобще не парюсь)
<go8765> скачалос!
<andrex> не ну почему, ща куплю ещё один винт на 3тб и проблема отвалица
<artus> go8765, когда места нет и интернета тоже то чего парится то ?
<Lex_Sh> andrex: это где такое?)
<Lex_Sh> винты щас дорогие
<andrex> Lex_Sh: ну я какбе не жалуюсь покашто
<Lex_Sh> wd на два тера щас стоит ровно столько же сколько стоил на момент их появления
<Lex_Sh> а 3тб вообще по цене как 2х2тб
<go8765_> artus, да... и все в лес - ловить диких зверей) и кушать их потом)
<Lex_Sh> ну если не коллекционировать кино в HD качестве, то можно и не засирать винты)
<artus> Lex_Sh, не если без колекционировать то гдето тер забит
<artus> так, виртуалочки, бекапы и по мелочи )
<Lex_Sh> хехе
<User516[web]> Доброй ночи
<Lex_Sh> ну щас тер у многих есть
<User516[web]> помогите с проблемой пожалуйста!!
<artus> User516[web], непоможем!!!!!!
<Lex_Sh> !ask >User516[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User516[web], please see my private message
<User516[web]> error: no such partition,  Ошибка появилась после установки убунту, раннее стояла винда 7 зверь.
<Lex_Sh> ыы
<artus> ну и, ошибка ровным счетом ни о чем не говорит, окромя того что нет какой то партиции
<User516[web]> Кто может помочь?
<artus> телепаты, но они спят уже
<Lex_Sh> grub ставил?
<User516[web]> артур, я в этом новичек
<artus> еще один слепой
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<artus> User516[web], по буквам ник прочти :D
<User516[web]> чем то помочь можещь7
<artus> User516[web], для начала давай в подробностях
<Lex_Sh> где это пишет?
<artus> что за ошибка, на каком этапе выскакивает , что до этого делал
<Lex_Sh> убунта хоть нормально установилась?
<User516[web]> error: no such partition.
<andrex> диск в какой фс,
<andrex> был)
<User516[web]> Стояла Виндовс 7, я установил Убунту
<User516[web]> нтфс
<artus> чегой ??
<artus> User516[web], какой нтфс, зачем нтфс ?
<User516[web]> файловая система
<Lex_Sh> раздел форматнул в ext4? в инсталлере это всмысле выбрал?*
<Lex_Sh> эм
<User516[web]> да
<Lex_Sh> а  что, её реально поставить на нтфс?)
<artus> User516[web], ну значит береш ливку и ставиш по новому , забывая про нтфс
<artus> User516[web], чем тебе по дефолту ext4 не понравился?
<User516[web]> я про нтфс про винду))
<artus> винда тут причем ? )
<artus> мы не ее лечим )
<Lex_Sh> раз венду снёс - забудь про ней
<Lex_Sh> ё*
<artus> так, стоп
<artus> User516[web], бубунта после установки это пишет?
<User516[web]> так, всё ))сначала
<Lex_Sh> ты поставил вместо винды?
<artus> Lex_Sh, не мешай
<Lex_Sh> ))
<User516[web]> бубунта после перезагрузки ошибку эту пишет
<User516[web]> error: no such partition
<artus> User516[web], после своей первой перезагрузки? или как ? или что ? сколько она у тебя стояла то?
<artus> и стала ли ? или перезагрузка после установки?
<User516[web]> после установки , перезагрузка понадобилась и вот..
<artus> ясно, не стал груб
<User516[web]> да, груб и пишет
<Lex_Sh> с этоого и надо было начинать
<artus> User516[web], систему как ставил, в плане разбивки винта , какие фс
<User516[web]> я не всё запомнил за ошибку
<artus> !grub2 | User516[web]
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='grub2'
<artus> !grub | User516[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User516[web]: GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<artus> во, по ссылке как востановть груб
<User516[web]> спасибо сейчас просмотрю
<artus> User516[web], есть проще вариант http://ubuntunews.ru/apps/simple-tool-to-repair-frequent-boot-problems.html
<artus> грузишся с ливки, ставиш эту тулзу и востанавливаеш груб
<artus> надо бы запись поправить
<Lex_Sh> фигасе, и такое уже есть)
<tagezi> да )
<tagezi> в первом мануале востановление груба одной командой ))) и думать то особо не нужно даже ))
<artus> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO
<artus> воть
<artus> если что есть исошка с этой тулзой , 300 метров весит кажись, или 362
<Lex_Sh> многовато для такой утилиты)
<artus> не, ну там по ходу ливка с иксами и каким то еще набором чего то
<artus> ща стяну гляну )))
<Lex_Sh> такое должно быть в любом из вариантов установки бубунты)
<artus> о, оно сразу обновку если что из ппа тянет)
<artus> Lex_Sh, http://itmages.ru/image/view/394539/21c40951  http://itmages.ru/image/view/394544/7e800dcf
<Lex_Sh> тогда понятно откуда такой вес
<artus> а так ливка с lxde  на 340 метров
<Lex_Sh> в стартовом меню надо было один пункт всего - угадать мою разрядность и запустить
<Lex_Sh> иначе тоже вопросы будут)
<artus> Lex_Sh, ну там оно вообще по дефолту дает 2 кнопки) http://itmages.ru/image/view/394547/96925ede
<Lex_Sh> о как
<User516[web]> одним из способов вышла вот такая ерунда - sh:grub
<User516[web]> Блин
<artus> User516[web], зачем тебе ерунда ? я ж дал последнюю ссылку на софтинку которая сама все лечит )
<User516[web]> Помогите  без ссылок(( я в этом новичек, блин
<artus> User516[web], там загрузитцо с ливки , поставить софинку и нажать кнопочку "сделать мне хорошо"
<Lex_Sh> в такое-то время делать хорошо должна не софтинка....
<User516[web]> аа, да  это на ноуте который без доступа к интернету
<artus> Lex_Sh, не, ну если прикрутить к нему sqashfs или как оно там , то будет ваааще красота )
<artus> User516[web], тогда пересетапь) тебе явно проще будет )
<Lex_Sh> это точно
<User516[web]> как?
<Lex_Sh> эм
<artus> User516[web], поставь по новому просто
<artus> всеравно у тебя там нифига нет
<User516[web]> дак она нечставится
<tagezi> там же образ можно кинуть на флешку
<Lex_Sh> а она граб автоматом ставит?
<Lex_Sh> или в инсталлере выбирать надо
<User516[web]> никакая ос неустанавливается
<Lex_Sh> ставить его или нет
<Lex_Sh> никакая? Оо
<User516[web]> с диска убунту запускается лишь
<Lex_Sh> отсюда поподробнее
<artus> User516[web], формать винт нафиг , весь )
<User516[web]> вооот, была такая мысль
<artus> сие из за поганой 7ки
<User516[web]> как отфарматировать?
<User516[web]> 7 поганая, зверь установили (((
<Lex_Sh> :D
<artus> User516[web], при утановке бубунты скажи ей весь диск использовать
<artus> она сама разберетцо что к чему
<go8765> ээ.. обновлять гит нужно из папки гита командой - git pull . да?
<User516[web]> вставил диск
<User516[web]> на рабочем столе значек - "Установить убунту"
<User516[web]> установить убунту 9.10
<Lex_Sh> ого
<artus> выбрось каку
<User516[web]> да)) 9 порбная версия
<Lex_Sh> ты её без секса не обновишь до последней)
<User516[web]> какие дальнейшие действия?
<Lex_Sh> такиеже как и всегда
<artus> User516[web], нарезать на болванку 11.04 и получить счастье )
<Lex_Sh> тока в выборе куда ставить -  использовать весь диск
<User516[web]> а форматировать только приустановке?
<Lex_Sh> можно и до ней
<Lex_Sh> ё*
<Lex_Sh> не имеет значения
<artus> смысла только нет)
<Lex_Sh> главное чтобы не после установки :D
<User516[web]> ну это то всё прохожу но ..
<User516[web]> подскажите о разметке диска? 320 GB
<Lex_Sh> выбери автоматом и не парься
<Lex_Sh> либо выдели один раздел гиг так на 30 под убунту
<Lex_Sh> но судя по предыдущему человеку с проблемами с точками монтирования - выбери автоматом)
<artus> нет, пусть ставит на весь винт ) дабы соблазна небыло )
<artus> или все, или ничего )
<User516[web]> как лучше?
<Lex_Sh> если некайф читать инструкции - лучше автоматом - "использовать весь диск"
<go8765> вот это я понимаю помощь... не запускался муз проигрыватель - зашёл на его канал, мэйнтейнер советует поставить гит, ставлю гит - ошибка остаётся. пастю дэбаг, за 15 минут он исправляет баг. прикольно)
<go8765> *обновляю гит - всё работает)
<User516[web]> пошло, ждем
<User516[web]> установка системы
<Lex_Sh> go8765: ты наверно канаом ошибся)))))
<artus> go8765, ну вообщето с проблемами плееров и остальной похабщины таки да, к разрабам )
<Lex_Sh> тут у людей не те проблемы :D
<artus> угу, тут винт разбить не могут)
<User516[web]> новичек))
<User516[web]> чесно говоря это для младшего брата))))
<Lex_Sh> оу
<User516[web]> у меня все в норме))
<go8765> ** ещё и спасибо за багрепорт потом сказал)
<User516[web]> у него ноут, меня неподпускал к нему, сам чтото натворил))
<Lex_Sh> значит завтра в чятике ещё у кого-то будет много вопросов)
<artus> User516[web], вот жеш ты садист то ))
<User516[web]> Ыы
<Lex_Sh> он сильно удивится новому интерфейсу зверя win7
<User516[web]> говорит что вот после установке тоже самое будет
<User516[web]> упертый блин
<Lex_Sh> что тоже самое?
<User516[web]> ну ошибка та же
<Lex_Sh> он заранее говорит что grub снова сломается чтоле?)
<User516[web]> ага
<Lex_Sh> конкретнее
<Lex_Sh> если можно - цитатами
<User516[web]> ошибка была error: no such partition.
<User516[web]> Для Лекса))
<Lex_Sh> эм
<Lex_Sh> а кто говорит что после установки будет то же самое?
<User516[web]> говорит, что так пробывал
<Lex_Sh> меню выбора при загрузки просто ноута есть?
<Lex_Sh> перед no such partition.
<Lex_Sh> типа там убунту чтото там, Memory test и тд
<User516[web]> после установки появляется много много текста(цыфры буквы))) а сама ос незапускается
<Lex_Sh> или же ошибка появляется сразу после включения ноута без появления каких-либо меню?
<User516[web]> Сразу появляется текст
<sharikoff> сфотографируй
<Lex_Sh> ))))))))
<sharikoff> и выложи куда нть
<Lex_Sh> ну это у него grub криво поставился
<sharikoff> щас так модно
<User516[web]> сфотографировать смогу после установки если тоже самое будет
<User516[web]> ждем покачто
<sharikoff> не модно щас англицкий со словариком разбирать
<sharikoff> чтоп ошибку иправить
<sharikoff> *исправить
<Lex_Sh> ага, а читать и думать скоро тоже из моды выйдет совсем
<User516[web]> англицкий неизучал практически)) в селах это проблематично
<Lex_Sh> аа
<Lex_Sh> так вот почему 9.10
<User516[web]> это вопрос?)
<sharikoff> translate.google.ru?
<Lex_Sh> это умозаключение
<User516[web]> 9.10 - пробная версия))транслетом пользуюсь именно
<Lex_Sh> что значит пробная версия?
<User516[web]> ну для ознакомления
<Lex_Sh> что мешает для этих же целей использовать более новую?
<kukman> Lex_Sh, демо версия на 30 дней
<artus> # ping -f sharikoff
<kukman> ваш КО
<User516[web]> не демо
<Lex_Sh> kukman: лол
<kukman> просто диск дошел
<kukman> видимо.
<kukman> у меня тоже был такой, когда инета не было быстрого
<Lex_Sh> на 9ке проблем со свежим софтом будет же жохрена...
<Lex_Sh> д*
<kukman> ога. это даже не LTS
<User516[web]> снесу, установлю более новую
<User516[web]> позже
<kukman> и поддержки нет
<sharikoff> artus: понг
<kukman> там походу репозитории отдадут 404 ошибку
<User516[web]> я вкурсе насчет репозиториев
<User516[web]> с ноутом 9ка была просто в комплекте
<sharikoff> предпродажная подготовка?
<sharikoff> пацаны помогите убунту поставить а то я нут продать нимагу
<sharikoff> *ноут
<kukman> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu#.D0.A0.D0.B5.D0.BB.D0.B8.D0.B7.D1.8B
<Lex_Sh> ))))
<artus> sharikoff, не, там еще мышко плюшевый и кактус в комплекте был )
<User516[web]> ноут купили а там иск с 9кой
<User516[web]> )))
<kukman> судя по вики, поддержка прекратилась 29 апреля
<User516[web]> давненько
<kukman> боже, а я еще с 8.04 начинал
<Lex_Sh> 9.04 это последняя бубунта которую я юзал
<User516[web]> 90%
<artus> о, 10ку до 15го года продлили )
<Lex_Sh> даже на альфе была на удивление стабильна
<Lex_Sh> потом я её сломал
<User516[web]> Ыы
<kukman> серверную
<sharikoff> а я в виртуалке поставил
<User516[web]> 96%
<sharikoff> и забыл пароль
<kukman> востанови с груба
<Lex_Sh> а с лайва chroot и сменить, не прокатит?)
<kukman> init=/bin/bash
<kukman> а там подмонтируй разделы и сделай passwd
<sharikoff> artus: прикинь в меня стоячего автобус вьехал. "лево" у тачки нету вапще. обидно ужасно
<artus> sharikoff, O_O
<artus> фигасе пичалька
<sharikoff> щас  мотаюсь по страховым..
<kukman> sharikoff, в меня летом в левый бок шкода въехала. только виноват был я =(
<kukman> тоже гадость
<kukman> кстати, права через месяц можно будет пересдать
<sharikoff> kukman: меня даже за рулем не было уже часа 4. тачка припаркована была
<kukman> sharikoff, а водитель автобуса не скрылся?
<sharikoff> не смог =)
<sharikoff> автобус длинный
<kukman> он типа в поворот не вписался
<kukman> и зацепил
<sharikoff> его поперек улицы развернуло
<kukman> гололед?
<sharikoff> снег выпал -снесло на обочину
<kukman> а кто виноват в таких случаях? или если б не было каско, то каждый себя ремонтирует?
<User516[web]>  У нас сегодня зима пришла))
<sharikoff> kukman: пункт 10.1
<sharikoff> а я ваще стоял
<sharikoff> и меня в машине не было
<sharikoff> =))
<User516[web]> yf 98 ghjwtynf[ ecnfyjdrf pfnzubdftncz
<User516[web]> на 98 процентах установка затягивается
<kukman> Перед началом движения, перестраиванием и любым изменением направления движения водитель должен убедиться. что это будет безопасно и не создаст препятствий другим участникам движения?
<kukman> это 7
<User516[web]> ссори)))
<kukman> sharikoff, это из украинского ППД
<sharikoff> http://www.gazu.ru/pdd/?page=10
<kukman> User516[web], тут весь канал застыл
<Lex_Sh> User516[web]: жди
<User516[web]> тут это где?
<kukman> sharikoff, т.е. если влетел по погодным условиям - сам виноват
<User516[web]> ждем
<Lex_Sh> тут это здесь
<User516[web]> а здесь это где?
<sharikoff> угу.. не учел дорожных условий
<User516[web]> ))
<Lex_Sh> блин, 4 утра
<Lex_Sh> надо спать валить
<User516[web]> 2)))
<Lex_Sh> везёт
<User516[web]> неет неуходите)
<Lex_Sh> хотя ещё час посидеть и можно вообще не ложиться
<User516[web]> щас установим и пойдете тогда
<User516[web]> пока устанавливается , у меня другой вопрос - аська нехочет работать
<Lex_Sh> аська понятие растяжимое
<User516[web]> неподключается и всё, изза оператора?
<Lex_Sh> "не хочпт работать" - тоже
<User516[web]> всмысле провайдера
<Lex_Sh> что пишет?
<User516[web]> аккаунт ICQ
<Lex_Sh> я понимаю
<User516[web]> bcgjkmpe. gbyudby
<Lex_Sh> какая прога и что пишет
<User516[web]> использую пингвин
<Lex_Sh> а
<Lex_Sh> должен написать чтонить
<User516[web]> минуту , сейчас снова попытаюсь
<kukman> кстит, если приглядется. то пидгин а не пингвин
<Lex_Sh> =)
<Lex_Sh> да его многие так называют
<User516[web]> Lost connection with server: Connection reset by peer
<Lex_Sh> пичаль
<User516[web]> gbxfkm f xnj pyfxbn&
<User516[web]> пичаль а что значит?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-01-19
<Lex_Sh> либо интернет либо кривой сервер
<User516[web]> мобильный))
<Lex_Sh> варианты - попробовать позже\сменить в настройках сервер
<User516[web]> попробывать позже  не придает успеха
<Lex_Sh> ну тут ничем помочь не могу
<User516[web]> ecnfyjdrf pfdthityf
<User516[web]> установка завершена
<Lex_Sh> кстате надо проверить форум кутима
<Lex_Sh> ну перезагружайся
<User516[web]> выбирать перезагрузку?
<Lex_Sh> ошибок никаких небыло?
<User516[web]> пока нет
<User516[web]> на екране логотип
<User516[web]> диск достал
<User516[web]> а теперь еруна какаято
<User516[web]> ((
<Lex_Sh> конкретнее
<Lex_Sh> мы не видим то что видишь ты
<Lex_Sh> и мы не телепаты
<User516[web]> 00 е0 ff f7 40
<Lex_Sh> лол
<User516[web]> щас сфотаю
<Lex_Sh> rthytk gfybr xnjkt
 * Lex_Sh хотел сказать: "кернел паник чтоле"
<User516[web]> почту дай, скину
<Lex_Sh> с кутимом всё печально
<go8765|off> я нашёл, вроде, неплохой проигрыватель. я доволен как слон. пора ставить дзен-линукс)
<Lex_Sh> на форуме все вымерли
<Lex_Sh> Lex_Sh: залей на хостинг
<Lex_Sh> тьфу ты
<User516[web]> подождите блин, пока невымирайте
<go8765> Lex_Sh: зачем кутим?
<Lex_Sh> User516[web]: залей на itmages.ru например
<Lex_Sh> go8765: для асечки, видимо
<go8765> Lex_Sh: прикольно ты сам с собой разговариваешь)
<User516[web]> хорошо, только неисчезай
<go8765> Lex_Sh:  пиджин, не ?
<Lex_Sh> kde
<Lex_Sh> зачем мне там пиджин
<Lex_Sh> да, знаю, там есть kopete
<User516[web]> через 5 мин появился логотип  и снова то что я щас тебе отправлю))
<go8765> Lex_Sh: instandbird. но  он вроде тоже гтк.. не уверен..
<Lex_Sh> мне гтк в системе не надо)
<go8765> он гтк?
<go8765> я прогсто не уверен
<Lex_Sh> я его не юзал
<Lex_Sh> не знаю
<go8765> он щяс из тарбола скриптом запускается..
<Lex_Sh> да и слишком привык к кутиму
<go8765> без установок
<go8765> ну эт. другое дело
<go8765> я наоборот , поставил, пару минут выдержал и снёс)
<Lex_Sh> просто их 0.3 версия незарелизенная ещё с оверлеев собираться не хочет ни в какую
<Lex_Sh> хотя с гита вручную всё норм
<go8765> Lex_Sh: а что с гитом?
<Lex_Sh> правда там и гит другой
<go8765> вот и оно)
<Lex_Sh> в отличие от того который в оверлее прописан
<Lex_Sh> они там тормозят походу
<go8765> ну... удачных мучений)
<User567[web]> Только запустилась
<User567[web]> жесть((((
<Lex_Sh> установленная?
<User567[web]> да
<Lex_Sh> жоска
<Lex_Sh> что за ноут то?
<User567[web]> сто проц изза винды
<User567[web]> ноут нормальный
<User567[web]> Dell
<Lex_Sh> винды уже нет на нём
<Lex_Sh> про неё забудь
<User567[web]> Dell Inspirion N 5010
<User567[web]> просто ощущение такое что там забито
<Lex_Sh> хехе
<Lex_Sh> чуть слабее моего
<Lex_Sh> по сути железки те же
<User567[web]> ну ноут норм
<User567[web]> жесть какаято((
<User567[web]> материнка может полететь?
<Lex_Sh> ээ
<Lex_Sh> в каком месте оно долго грузится?
<User567[web]> с самого начала
<Lex_Sh> до появления логотипа а потом норм?
<Lex_Sh> мб это kms в ядре радеоновый
<User567[web]>  появляется логотип, потом какая то ерунда из цыфр, потом снова логотип, потом ерунда, а потом черный екран,
<Lex_Sh> жесть
<Lex_Sh> завтра днём напиши а этом канале
<User567[web]> после уже начинает входить в систему
<Lex_Sh> точнее уже сёдня
<Lex_Sh> как вариант, попробовать блее новый дистрибутив
<User567[web]> а с компа могу записать ?
<User567[web]> у меня 11
<Lex_Sh> 11.10 например
<Lex_Sh> всмысле с компа записать?
<Lex_Sh> установочный образ тебе нужен
<User567[web]> загрузочный диск могу записать?
<Lex_Sh> его на диск\флешку и вперёд
<Lex_Sh> а почему нет?
<User567[web]> жесть
<Lex_Sh> что жесть?
<User567[web]> пробывал с флешки, но ошибку выявило(11.10)
<Lex_Sh> значит так записал
<User567[web]> а на комп ту же самую устанавливал с ди ска
<Lex_Sh> на диск - тот же brasero запишет
<User567[web]> как это лучше сделать?
<User567[web]> нужна только прога и диск?
<User567[web]> пустой))
<Lex_Sh> unetbootin
<Lex_Sh> прога
<Lex_Sh> нужен образ диска
<Lex_Sh> образ с расширением .iso которы
<Lex_Sh> й
<User567[web]> образ с осью?
<Lex_Sh> да
<User567[web]> это проблемно))
<Lex_Sh> http://ubuntu.ru/get
<User567[web]> скачать неполучится
<Lex_Sh> ну, обновлять ядро на твоей системе тоже будет проблемно
<Lex_Sh> потом дрова ещё переставлять скорее всего
<Lex_Sh> зотя хз как там в убунте
<User567[web]> нее всмысле если малый объем то можно
<Lex_Sh> ну это я как вариант - обновление ядра
<User567[web]> сейчас скину фото
<User567[web]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/394572/35f526f5
<User567[web]> при включении вот что
<User567[web]> ушел?
<User567[web]> блин
<Lex_Sh> ну это просто оборудование определяется
<Lex_Sh> как вариант - обнови ядро
<Lex_Sh> на форуме убунты были темы об этом
<Lex_Sh> а я спать
<Ilang> Ночи
<FantomNotaBene> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<FantomNotaBene> ls
<FantomNotaBene> !
<FantomNotaBene> !ls
<ubuntuhelp> ls (dir, vdir) — команда Unix-подобной операционной системы, которое выводит (обычно на консоль) содержимое каталога (по умолчанию текущего).
<FantomNotaBene> what?
<FantomNotaBene> !cat
<ubuntuhelp> cat — утилита UNIX, выводящая последовательно указанные файлы, таким образом, объединяя их в единый поток. Если вместо имени файла указывается «-», то читается стандартный ввод. Пример: cat a.txt - b.txt > abc.txt
<FantomNotaBene> !sed
<ubuntuhelp> sed (от англ. Stream EDitor) — потоковый текстовый редактор (а также язык программирования), применяющий различные предопределённые текстовые преобразования к последовательному потоку текстовых данных.
<ubuntuhelp> Синтаксис: sed -e 's/oldstuff/newstuff/g' inputFileName > outputFileName
<FantomNotaBene> !chntpw
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='chntpw'
<FantomNotaBene> !chmod
<ubuntuhelp> chmod — изменение прав доступа к файлам. Название происходит от программы ОС Unix chmod, которая, собственно, изменяет права доступа к файлам, каталогам и символическим ссылкам. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<FantomNotaBene> !tree
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='tree'
<FantomNotaBene> fuck
<FantomNotaBene> !who
<FantomNotaBene> !whois
<FantomNotaBene> !user
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы хотите добавить новых пользователей в Ubuntu, см. инструкции на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto . Чтобы дать пользователям административные привилегии, Вам следует добавить их в группу admin. См. также !sudo.
<FantomNotaBene> !sudo
<ubuntuhelp> sudo — команда для запуска программ с привилегиями суперпользователя (root). Более подробную информацию Вы можете найти на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo . Sudo для !GUI приложений: !Gksu (Gnome, XFCE), !Kdesudo (KDE).
<Ilang> FantomNotaBene:  у тебя что команда $man не работает?)
<Ilang> !commands
<ubuntuhelp> командная строка является очень мощным инструментом. Гид: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B0 а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sharikoff> аднапалка два струна я хазяин вся страна
<User633[web]> Здравствуйте, есть вопрос... sudo mc Sorry, try again. Sorry, try again. Sorry, try again. sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts  как исправить? пароль вообще не дает вводить, после команды sudo сразу ошибка о неправильном пароле. Спасибо.
<ilshat> User633[web]: как так не дает водить
<ilshat> вводить*
<Anton2d> И при этом ты под обычным юзером это делаешь ?
<User633[web]> да под своим юзером
<Anton2d> Может что то с эмулятором терминала, попробуй в текстовой консоле тоже самое
<Anton2d> или gksu mc попробуй
<Anton2d> что будет
<User633[web]> если б Я знал почему не дает вводить =) на самом деле... стояла ubuntu сервер поставил на неё  оболочку, начались проблемы... в консоль например по alt+F2 заходит без пароля даже под root...
<User633[web]> gksu mc  (process:25705): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library. 	Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<Anton2d> ух... блин, я пас
<User633[web]> ну и перестал работать ssh... пароль не принимает, но дает вводить=)
<Anton2d> трындец какой-то, а что ставил то gnome-desktop ?
<User633[web]> xubuntu-desktop потом kubuntu-desktop =)
<User633[web]> но проблемы еще с первой оболочки начались
<User633[web]> кстати не запускался автоматом gdm =) пришлось его поменять на lxdm
<User633[web]> что кстати интересно авторизация имен
<User633[web]> но при выборе пользователя lxdm
<User633[web]> hf,jnftn
<User633[web]> работает
<User633[web]> а в gdm без ввода пароля входил
<Anton2d> мда, всё поперемешалось в кучу. Ни чего не понятно куда копать.
<Anton2d> кстати в kdm ведь другой гуишный судо не gksu ?
<User633[web]> ну я думаю какая то печаль с пакетами, что то типа policykit
<User633[web]> ну и visudo как бы мне должен был помочь... насчет gksu Я увы не в курсе...
<Anton2d> да тут уже не важно, при таком обилии непонятных вещей, сносить все оболочки надо. или из бекапа вертать систему взад.
<User633[web]> kdesu mc                  kdesu: �������������� ���� ��������������
<Anton2d> о... кнопка залипшаяя ? ;)
<User633[web]> =) скорее проблемы с кирилицей в эмуляторе термингала
<User633[web]> но это не страшно
<Anton2d>  Locale not supported by C library.
<Anton2d> вот намёк был да
<Anton2d> хотя нет, причём здесь локаль, непонятно ничего
<User633[web]> ну можно и apt-get install --reinstall glibc сделать конечно...
<Anton2d> нефакт, Using the fallback 'C' locale.  про локаль речь именно
<Anton2d> а sudo visudo не пашет тоже ?
<User633[web]> sudo visudo Sorry, try again. Sorry, try again. Sorry, try again. sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts
<Anton2d> ;) охренеть
<User633[web]> щас кину содержимое sudoers
<User633[web]> default env_reset
<User633[web]> root ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<User633[web]> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<User633[web]> %sudo ALL=(ALL) ALL
<User633[web]> судо смущает
<Anton2d> почему
<User633[web]> ну я добавлял перед строкой %
<User633[web]> когда пытался решить проблему
<User633[web]> правда я не перезагружался
<Anton2d> %sudo ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Anton2d> Кстати, у меняч то именно так
<Anton2d> такчто ребут
<Anton2d> Оп погоди ка!
<Anton2d> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<User633[web]> %sudo ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL даже так у меня... не знаю как копировать из терминала без gui
<Anton2d> ашто за двоеточие.
<Anton2d> Из термирала ctrl-ins
<User633[web]> спасибо
<Anton2d> а не
<Anton2d> Без гуи я тоже не знаю ;)
<User633[web]> =) да то сочетание "вставляет" =)
<User633[web]> ну ас попробуем
<User633[web]> перезагрузиться
<Anton2d> угу
<User633[web]> если все будет плохо удалим двоеточия
<Anton2d> угу
<User633[web]> это снова проблема с sudo... ни просто перезагрузка, ни удаление двоеточий и еще одна перезагрузка не помогли...
<Anton2d> Вот блин, непонятно.
<Anton2d> Врятли поможет, но http://paste.ubuntu.com/809358/
<User633[web]> вот все так и написано у меня
<Anton2d> Значит копаем нитуда.
<User633[web]> надо попробовать создать нового пользователя включить его в группу админ и попробовать...
<Anton2d> вариант
<User633[web]> с новым пользователем тоже не работает.
<Anton2d> А если не грузить графику вообще, просто в терминале тоже самое ?
<User633[web]> lf nj;t cfvjt
<User633[web]> да тоже самое
<User633[web]> я думаю основной симптом это то что для входа под каким либо пользователем без загрузки графики не нужно вводить пароль... просто имя пользователя и ты вошел...
<User633[web]> даже под рут
<Anton2d> Да да что то около.
<Anton2d> А passwd пробовал новый задавать ?
<User633[web]> пробовал
<User633[web]> на пользователя сначала...
<Anton2d> Юзерам другим из под рута ?
<User633[web]> и так и пользователем
<Anton2d> Ну блин ну труба. Это новый ВИРУС!!! ;)
<User633[web]> и руту даже задавал потом отключал
<Anton2d> Если серьёзно тебе нужен более опытный линуксоид, у меня нехватает знаний.
<User633[web]> впринципе меня не напрягает что sudo не работает проблема в ssh
<Anton2d> Нифигасе не напрягает, нет уж надо разбираться.
<User633[web]> =) я думаю что это проблема одного источника=)
<User633[web]> кстати авторизация в kdm как и в gdm не работает... работает только через lxdm =)
<User633[web]> на форум пойти отписаться что ли...
<Anton2d> Попробуй еще здесь народ помучать, из нашего обсуждения должно быть все понятно.
<Anton2d> Если с начала начать читать конечно ;)
<User605[web]> Всем привет)
<User633[web]> ghbdt
<User633[web]> привет
<User633[web]> =) поможешь мне?
<User605[web]> !sombra
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='sombra'
<User605[web]> z yjdbxtr
<User605[web]> я новичек
<sharikoff> тебе что друг не нужен?
<User605[web]> что необходимо?
<User605[web]> да друзей непомешалоб))
<User605[web]> Вчера так и нерешил свою проблему
<User633[web]> что за проблема?
<User605[web]> установил убунту, а она минут 10 запускается
<kobzar> с утром всех
<User605[web]> и вас также)
<User633[web]> ты когда грузиться будет нажми backspace почитай что пишут =)
<kobzar> кто нить подсоветуйте чем лочить экран когда я отхожу от Пк. (я под авесоме так что гномо менюшек у меня нет а xscreensaver тяжолый)
<User605[web]> там ерунда сначало какаято вылазиет, цыфры цыфры
<User633[web]> отключи лок скрин;)
<sharikoff> сфотай
<sharikoff> =)
<User633[web]> о черт=)
<User605[web]> сфотал
<sharikoff> молодец
<User605[web]> скину сейчас
<User605[web]> еще вчера))
<sharikoff> повесь на стенку как память о несбывшейся мечте
<User605[web]> неуспел просто показать уже 4 утра было сбежали все
<User633[web]> кобзар ты хочешь что б ты когда отходишь при твоем возвращении пароль спрашивал?
<sharikoff> xlock
<User605[web]> где лучше выложить?
<sharikoff> & vlock лочит консоль
<kobzar> так я про xlock вкурсе только грит что нет его у меня в портах
<sharikoff> порты во фряхе
<sharikoff> =)
<User633[web]> ну добавь репу или собери сам
<User633[web]> http://www.tux.org/~bagleyd/xlockmore.html то что тебе надо =)
<User633[web]> sudo apt-get install xlockmore вообще должно работать
<sharikoff> User605[web]: де фотка то?
<sharikoff> буду в сервант ставить чтоб дети конфеты не воровали
<User633[web]> лучше б мне помог =) чем детей лишать радости похода к стоматологу...
<Anton2d> Вот дела, наблюдаю место кончается на хоуме, стал разбираться, оказывается /home/a3d/.wine/dosdevices/c:/users/a3d/Local Settings/Temporary Internet Files
<sharikoff> User633[web]: а у тя чо сряслось?
<Anton2d> 800 метров никаких браузеров под вайн вообще не пользую, вообще сетевого софта в вайне нету.
<User633[web]> sudo не работает
<User633[web]> без гуи заходит без пароля
<User633[web]> даже под рут
<sharikoff> круто че..
<sharikoff> shadow passwd на месте файлы?
<User633[web]> lxdm автоизаует
<User633[web]> *авторизует
<User633[web]> в отличии от kdm и gdm
<sharikoff> я нипанимаю что эта
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> ты про гуи
<User633[web]> гуи
<User633[web]> ssh не принимает
<sharikoff> auth.log смарел?
<User633[web]> webmin авторизует только если на root есть пароль
<User633[web]> не смотрел
<sharikoff> посмотри
<sharikoff> и messages заодно
 * sharikoff - доктор хаус
<sharikoff> =)
<User633[web]>  PAM no modules loaded for `sudo' service
<User633[web]> =)
<sharikoff> ну в консоли пасс спрашивает?
<User633[web]>  нет
<Anton2d> Ключевые моменты были такие :    sudo mc Sorry, try again. Sorry, try again. Sorry, try again. sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts
<Anton2d> gksu mc  (process:25705): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.  Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<sharikoff> export LANG=C
<Anton2d> <User633[web]> sudo visudo Sorry, try again. Sorry, try again. Sorry, try again. sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts
<Anton2d> причём там локаль я вообще не понял.
<sharikoff> нету интерфейса англицкого наверное
<sharikoff> или русского
<User633[web]> русского
<sharikoff> вот и ругается
<User633[web]> ubuntu server все таки
<Hariec> chroot ?
<User633[web]> советуют переставить broken-package-name
<User633[web]> но такого пакета у меня нет
<User633[web]> и в репах тоже...
<Hariec> ))
<Hariec> User633[web]: Я так понял ты не можешь получить права рута?
<User633[web]> рут я получаю если в консоли логином написать root
<User633[web]> пароль не требует как и на любого другого пользователя
<User633[web]> если входить без гуи
<User633[web]> но не работает авторизация в gdm kdm только в lxdm
<User633[web]> ну и не работает sudo и ssh
<Hariec> группы все в норме?
<Hariec> Пересоздаю юзвея
<User633[web]> да все нормально с ними
<User633[web]> пробовал нового юзера
<Hariec> У меня был бок подобный
<sharikoff> права на shadow и passwd
<User633[web]> создал добавил в группу админ
<User633[web]> таже беда
<Hariec> Все вроде нормально но войти не мог
<Hariec> пока не пересоздал
<Hariec> User633[web]: Проверь еще от рута /etc/sudoers
<Hariec> Мало ли
<User633[web]> уже проверяли
<User633[web]> там тоже все норм=)
<Hariec> Короче я все повторяю пройденное =)
<User633[web]> не странно =)
<Hariec> Чего же тут странного, это основные критерии )
<sharikoff> записи то есть в /etc/passwd /etc/shadow
<sharikoff> ?
<Hariec> grep user /etc/passwd
<Hariec> grep user /etc/shadow
<User633[web]> там есть
<User633[web]> и там и там
<User633[web]> есть )
<sharikoff> пароль есть?
<User633[web]> есть
<sharikoff> хеш
<User633[web]> зашифрованный
<User633[web]> угу
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> шел валидный?
<kobzar> ляпота.....
<User633[web]> это vipw?
<sharikoff> это  /bin/bash напротив юзера в пассвд
<User633[web]> написано
<sharikoff> ls -la /etc |grep pass
<sharikoff> ls -la /etc |grep sha
<sharikoff> права
<User633[web]> ls -la /etc | grep pass -rw-r--r--   1 root root   12288 Jan 19 10:56 .passwd.edit.swp -rw-r--r--   1 root root    1917 Jan 19 09:32 passwd -rw-------   1 root root    1956 Jan 19 09:30 passwd- -rw-r--r--   1 root root    1917 Jan 19 09:32 passwd.edit -rw-------   1 root root       5 Jan 19 10:56 passwd.lock the1st@server:~$ ls -la /etc | grep sha  -rw-r-----   1 root shadow   844 Jan 19 09:43 gshadow -rw-------   1 root root
<sharikoff> не сюда
<sharikoff> на paste.pro
<User633[web]> $)
<sharikoff> здесь косячит вывод
<User633[web]> http://paste.pro/?dl=5140602
<sharikoff> http://paste.pro/5140603
<sharikoff> вот мое
<sharikoff> сравни
<User633[web]> права теже
<User633[web]> только у меня строк побольше
<sharikoff> http://paste.pro/5140604
<User633[web]> точно такое же
<User633[web]> sudoers
<User633[web]> было, потом удалил :ALL
<User633[web]> не помогло
<sharikoff> sudo su пасс просит?
<User633[web]> sudo su Sorry, try again. Sorry, try again. Sorry, try again. sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts
<User633[web]> не просит
<User633[web]> как и любое другое sudo =)
<User633[web]> секунду... перезагружусь...
<sharikoff> чо за сервак такой на котором "секнду перегружусь" и "lxde"
<sharikoff> наверное очень нужный и полезный..
<User633web]> переустановка sudo не помогла =)
<User633web]> так на чем мы там остановились
<User633web]> ?
<sharikoff> я аодозреваю что у тя там настраивался какой нть лдап
<sharikoff> и покоцались модули pam
<sharikoff> вот надо как то их переставить
<sharikoff> или вон на форме пишут что лез в /etc/hosts и там переименовал комп
<sharikoff> тока я че то сомневаюсь
<sharikoff> хотя это же убунта -мать всех косяков
<User633web]> http://paste.pro/5140606
<User633web]> по поводу пам
<User633web]> http://paste.pro/5140607
<kobzar> не согласен
<kobzar> единственный косяк в убунте - это юзер...
<chapt> черт, в pidgin -е пароли в открытом фиде хранятся
<User633web]> хехе =) ларчик открывался просто...
<User633web]> помогло apt-get install --reinstall libpam-runtime
<User633web]> всем спасибо
<sharikoff> я ж говорил
<sharikoff> что с памом косяки
<ilshat> как запустить программу через screen? к примеру с крона
<BesTime> почему на веб сервере не работает ajax?
<User769[web]> почему у меня на сайте не работают ajax окна
<grad> потому что трава зеленая
<grad> суши её прежде чем курить!
<ilshat> ))
<User838[web]> 1
<Lex_S> 2
<User838[web]> 3
<User838[web]> Всем привет вообщем=)
<Lex_S> утра
<andrex> приветы)
<User668[web]> С помощью GParted я создал раздел с файловой сиситемой ext4. Он отображается как примонтированый, на нём появилась папка lost+found, но на него я ничего не могу скопировать, создать папку или какой-либо файл. Подскажите, что нужно сделать, чтобы нÐ
<artus> !255 | User668[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User668[web]: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<User668[web]> Создал раздел с файл сис ext4. Он отображается как примонтированый, на нём появилась папка lost+found, но на него я ничего не могу скопировать, создать папку или какой-либо файл. Что нужно сделать, чтобы на этот раздел можно было копировать и сÐ
<kobzar> нужно права дать
<artus> User668[web], с первого раза не дошло?
<kobzar> chown <username> /<путь>
<ilshat> User668[web]: раздели сообщение
<User668[web]> Извиняюсь! Как мне поменять права через терминал? Машина, на которой линукс не в сети
<kobzar> как пересобрать систему всю ? а то понаудалял лишнего - хочу что бы заново все собрало с зависимостами?
<kobzar> User668[web]: ты вобще читаешь ячто тебе пишут или нет *? chown <имя твоего пользователя> <путь к каталогу>
<ilshat> User668[web]: узнать бы еще какие права
<artus> по ходу тупо писатель
<artus> ilshat, да любые
<ilshat> artus: к примеру права рута. ты не получишь с командой chown )
<Lex_S> да с правами рута потом проблемы будут
<kobzar> не путайте его
<artus> ilshat, права или пользователя? да лехко если что , вы ток определитесь chmod или chown таки
<kobzar> User668[web]: сделай то что я теб писал
<ilshat> да я каг бе клонил к тому, что вопрос может вовсе не про chown и chmod.
<ilshat> просто вопроса полного не вижу. крякозябрики. понял только то, что нужны права. а на что, непонятно было ))
<Lex_S> он хочет писать на диск
<ilshat> Lex_S: уже догадался )
<Lex_S> )
<User668[web]> С помощью GParted я создал раздел с файловой сиситемой ext4. Он отображается как примонтированый, на нём появилась папка lost+found,
<User668[web]> но на него я ничего не могу скопировать, создать папку или какой-либо файл. Подскажите,
<User668[web]> что нужно сделать, чтобы на этот раздел можно было копировать и создавать в нём какие-либо файлы??
<User668[web]> Во!:)
<ilshat> User668[web]: так тебе же уже ответили
<User668[web]> Появляется сис сообщение в терминале, что команда не может быть выполнена
<artus> sudo chown user:user -R /media/disk
<artus> или куды там оно у тебя примаунчено
<kobzar> artus: как пересобрать систему всю ?
<User668[web]> ща пробую
<Lex_S> пересобрать))))))
<ilshat> kobzar: "вернуть в заводским настройкам" )
<andrex> kobzar: чёто ты путаеш
<ilshat> к*
<Lex_S> с пересборками тебе на канал гентушников)
<Lex_S> тут можнол тупо обновить все пакеты системы
<artus> kobzar, а ты бубунту с гентой не путаеш?
<kobzar> извините - не совсем точно задал вопрос. сделайте скидку на то чтоя новичек. как обновить все пакеты ?
<andrex>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a
<andrex> ну или переставь виртуальный пакет соответствующий твоей системе
<Lex_S> aptitude update и aptitude uprgade
<Lex_S> а чё это за параметр -phigh?)
<andrex> мля да он определиться когданить, что ему надо))
<ilshat> вот создал я сетку к примеру 192.168.1.1/25 (192.168.1.1 - 192.168.1.127). остальную часть адресов (1.127-1.255) невозможно использовать (к примеру для отдельной сети)?
<artus> @kick andrex бубубу!!!
<Lex_S> за что это вы его
<artus> andrex, глуубже дишим )))
<artus> *ы
<andrex> artus: злой какой))
<andrex> Lex_S: ну рагутся я начал, чёто вот меня и остудили)
<Lex_S> тю
<artus> andrex, ой да лаадно)
<Lex_S> если вы это называете ругаться....
<andrex> ага
<Lex_S> то скоро и за "привет" кикать начнут
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: если так хочешь пострадать - могу привлечь за 2.5
<Lex_S> )))
<Lex_S> да ты меня уже банил пару раз
<skai-falkorr> я знаю:) и банил за дело:)
<Lex_S> с год назад гдето
<kobzar> нельяз так строго банить всех и вся и кикать и так народу мало
<Lex_S> тут - не мало)
<ilshat> все мы не без грешны
<skai-falkorr> kobzar: так соблюда правила.просто так тут никого не гонят
<Lex_S> в отличие от остальных каналов. просто там заходят не с такими проблемами как поставить убунту и какие точки монтирования выбрать
<ilshat> кстати, недавно видел Инка в просторах хабры
<ilshat> или "на просторах"
<Lex_S> в каментах его частенько вижу
<andrex> kobzar: тут всё по справедливости даже скай с войсой сидит)
<User668[web]> Спасибо всем! все получилось
<User668[web]> Подскажите, как переименовать том?
<kobzar> если ты имеешь в виду просто папку как в винде - то mv name new_name ну а если это системный раздел что через редактирование fstab
<User668[web]> Да, это системный раздел с именем что то типа "jhgds87yf43ihfsi873yrho8"...
<artus> потому что надо задавать метку, или руками монтировать в куда-нить  , аль фстабом
<User668[web]> Подскажите подробней, что сделать
<Lex_S> !e2label
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='e2label'
<Lex_S> e2label  /dev/sda2 метка_раздела
<Lex_S> пример
<kobzar> ребята, подскажите на счет флеша. ставить пакетом или качать с сайта и руками ? если пакетом то каким ?
<artus> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<ilshat> kobzar: вообще , лучше всё ставить пакетами. по возможности. либо компилить и собрать в deb пакет
<artus> kobzar, вобще в репах есть , можно и дебку у адоба взять
<artus> ilshat, компилить флеш? извращенец
<ilshat> artus: я конкретно о флеш ниче не говорил. это крайний случай
<artus> ну и с поправко на компилить то только с checkinstall ))
<artus> kobzar, sudo aptitude install flashplugin-installer
<kobzar> cgfcb,j
<kobzar> спасибо
<User668[web]> не получаеться сменить метку раздела с помощью команды e2label  /dev/sda5 метка_раздела
<artus> hfpltk jnvjynbheq cyfxfkf
<artus> раздел отмонтируй сначала
<User668[web]> ок! пробую
<User668[web]> Все получилось! Спасибо сенсей!
<kobzar> ну вот. звук уже тоже работает! :)
<kobzar> поддержка оборудования у убунты конечно вобще на высоте...
<baronos> хола хола)
<Lex_S> утра
<Lex_S> kobzar: а разве поддержка оборудования не в ядре запилена?
<kobzar> Я еще не в курсе
<kobzar> где сдесь и что запиленно
<kobzar> третий день под убунтой в консоли
<kobzar> так что пока только настраиваюсь
<Lex_S> у меня hda realtek'овский так и не заработал
<Lex_S> на 3.2 ведре
<Lex_S> впрочем, и год нахзад таке было
<Lex_S> тока тогда я драйвер с реалтековского сайта тянул
<Lex_S> также*
<artus> риалтек он разный вобщето )
<artus> а так сносиш пульс, обновляеш альсу и все гуд )
<Lex_S> хм
<Lex_S> пульс, как вариант
<Lex_S> я чтото всё время про него забываю
<destroyer492> Всем доброго вечера. Народ подскажите, я обновил убунту до 11.10, после обновления перестали работать некоторые приложения, попросту не запускаются. ни клиент, что бы подключить интернет через впн ни текстовый редактор и еще ряд програмÐ
<artus> еще один
<artus> !255 | destroyer492
<ubuntuhelp> destroyer492: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<andrex> надо какнибудь расшифровать что они там пишут
<artus> ненадо) это им же надо)
<destroyer492> Всем доброго вечера. Народ подскажите, я обновил убунту до 11.10,
<destroyer492> после обновления перестали работать некоторые приложения, попросту не запускаются. ни клиент
<destroyer492> что бы подключить интернет через впн ни текстовый редактор и еще ряд программ. Что за напасть и как вылечить?
<artus> бывает, ненадо быол обнослять до 11.10 , попробовать еще раз апдейт и апгрейд, авось поможет
<andrex> dpkg--reconfigure program или aptitude reinstall programm может и так сделать
<andrex> я когда баловался с обновлениями, всё тип топ было....
<Guest25407> parni kak 11.10 na netbuke?
<Lex_S> artus: да тем кто сидит с браузера вообще нет смысла объяснять)
<andrex> Guest25407: чё кнопки русские вырвал?
<artus> @kick Guest25407 с транслитом - не к нам
<andrex> Lex_S: ну почему же, попадаются и понятливые
<Lex_S> надо прямо там, откуда они про веб-irc узнают, и написать жирным шрифтом чтоб не писали длинные сообщения
<andrex> Lex_S: проше написать стаферам чтоб исравили его, правда %60 что забьют на это
<Lex_S> ))
<kobzar> я понимаю что рискую быть кикнутым, новсе же... вам не кажется что вы через чур резкие с людьми которым нужна помощь ? Ведь на сайте написанно что это канал помощи...
<artus> kobzar, правила в шапке ) после прочтения все вопросы должны отпасть сами по себе )
<artus> а те кто не могут осилить пробежатся глазами по листочку берут всю ответственность на себя )
<andrex> kobzar: здесь все добровольно, хотят помогают хотят нет, может просто не знают ответа, или вопрос задан не верно, или просто гугловский вопрос
<umren> yo
<umren> [Necris]Akasha is logged in as ICumOnYourFace жоско )
<Destroyer492> не понимаю я
<baronos> Destroyer492: Переустанови ОС. И больше не апгрейди с версии на версию.
<Lex_S> что-то с глобальными обновлениями мало кому везёт)
<UNIm95> речь идёт о обновах от 11.04 на 11.10?
<UNIm95> и подобных?
<Lex_S> мб где-то библиотека обновилась а весь имеющийся софт юзает старую версию которой нет
<Lex_S> с терминала пустить и посмотреть что пишет
<Lex_S> у меня так в арчике периодически отваливалось что-то после полного обновления)
<andrex> Destroyer492: если с сд обновлял то это скореевсего и должно было произойти
<Destroyer492> <andrex>  обновлял с инета
<andrex> ну значит не повезло
<Destroyer492> я вообще расстроился, еще юнити-убожество это
<Lex_S> некоторые из-за этого слезли на дебиан
<destroyer492_> т.е. я правильно понял, сейчас самое верное это 11.10 скачать и установить начисто?
<baronos> ла
<baronos> да
<Lex_S> тут вчера некоторые 9.10 ставили
<destroyer492_> а при установке 11.10 можно как то отказаться от б-гмерзкого юнити
<destroyer492_> ?
<SergeyIT> не богохульствуй
<kyshtynbai> Нет
<baronos> после установки, установи Gnome 3, или сразу качай kubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu на выбор
<destroyer492_> ну про кубунту и зубунту я знаю, а лубунту, гоголь говорит, что бета. работает нормально?
<Lex_S> что ж там такое уродливое что никому не нравится
<Lex_S> лубунта - с lxde
<Lex_S> вроде как
<Lex_S> xubuntu c xfce соотв
<skai-falkorr> destroyer492_: а можно перестать быть псевдо илитой и разобраться в настрйокке юнити. ибо по воркфлоу она  не отличается от гнома2,а в чем то превосходит. новедь так илитно обсирать все незнакомое.
<destroyer492_> <+skai-falkorr> мне не нравится юнити, ок?
<chapt> skai-falkorr: 11.04 гном 2 просто летает, а юниту просто тормозит
<Lex_S> да ладно тебе, пусть юзают что нравится
<Lex_S> главное, что выбор есть
<chapt> так что иногда это просто необходимость использовать не юнити
<skai-falkorr> destroyer492_: спорим ты даж не пытался настроить.посмотрел и давай писать, что все плохо.старое доброе не читал, но осуждают
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: мне за державу обидно. ладно бы чтото объективное было.но ведь все плачущие - не пробовали, а просто незнакомо - значит плохо
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: согласись эт тупо
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: я могу назвать множество минусов каждого де. и минусов объективных, а не в стиле "я не пробовал, но мне не понравилось"
<Lex_S> я уже смирился
<destroyer492_> <+skai-falkorr> ты там выпивший, что ли? Я тебе говорю, что мне не нравится юнити и с настройкой его я не хочу заморачиваться.
<baronos> Ко всему не привычному, можно привыкнуть.
<Lex_S> можно
<Lex_S> если есть желание
<skai-falkorr> destroyer492_: а ты прочти что я тебе говорю. ты говоришь, что оно убожество и ьогомерзкое.это твое мнение.и оставь его при себе. или гоори, что это имхо
<baronos> destroyer492_: тебе тогда и гном 3 не понравился, качай xubuntu или lubuntu
<Lex_S> мне например кеды нравятся
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: да хватит трех извилин, чтобы прочесть пункты настроек
<Lex_S> но их многие обсирают и плюются при одном тока упоминании)
<destroyer492_> <+skai-falkorr> хватит агрить, включи мозг. я не сказал, что убожество. я сказал что мне не нравится.
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: тож плохо.будь у них объективные замечания к кедам. например кривой кнетворк менеджер
<skai-falkorr> 20:10:34  +Destroyer492 | я вообще расстроился, еще юнити-убожество это
<skai-falkorr> destroyer492_: ты сказал.
<Lex_S> я им не пользуюсь даже
<destroyer492_> <+skai-falkorr> на мой взгляд же.
<Lex_S> в арче всё скриптами поднималось, а щас вообще мопед тупо роутером - вообще ничего делать не надо
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: при нескольких вафлях и 3жи+проводному инету, меняющимися постоянно
<skai-falkorr> destroyer492_: а вот этого ты не сказал.ты сделал вброс.неаргументированный.тебе привести пункт правил против вбросов?
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: ну роутр с собой не потаскаешь по городу с ноутом:)
<destroyer492_> отстань
<Lex_S> skai-falkorr: я в таких случаях всегда вспоминаю первый камент к каждому релизу кед на opennet.ru - "плазма всё ещё падает?"
<Lex_S> да у нас такой город что и таскать то некуда)
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: кстати падает редко. сегфолт идет изза квина и открытых дров.как минимум.
<Lex_S> у меня оно не падало вообще
<Lex_S> в ранних 4х кедах разве что
<skai-falkorr> хз что ему не нравится.странно, что квин неспособен опознать опенгл в штеудах
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr: artus andrex q
<Lex_S> открытые дрова чтото у меня дико моросят
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: чекак
<artus> sharikoff, q
<andrex> sharikoff: привед
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: а вот у меня они работа.ют как асы.правда для штеудов закрытых и не существует
<Lex_S> skai-falkorr: http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0119/h_1326979734_7583823_0ab1cf70f6.jpeg примерно так)
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: даже не смотря скрин попробую угадать.ати?
<Lex_S> на лайве генты с фреймбуффером радеоновским с эффектами какоето дикое размытие
<Lex_S> ага, оно самое
<Lex_S> hd5470
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: эт было ожидаемо. https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/graphics-drivers
<skai-falkorr> держи
<Lex_S> та у меня гента)
<Lex_S> от открытых давно ещё отказался
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: эт кстать могут спасти.протестировал бы:)хоть на ливцд:)
<skai-falkorr> открытые из этого ппа добавили майнкрафту фпс до терпимого уровня на больших дистанциях
<Lex_S> )))
<Lex_S> для игр у меня оффтопик
<skai-falkorr> не вижу смысла тратить десятки гб на то, что работает и тут. тем более майн и там бы тормозил.ява же.а проц у мну маааааломощный
<User861[web]> Всем привет, это снова я
<User861[web]> ))
<User861[web]> ошибку ядра высвечивает
<Lex_S> ошибку в студию
<artus> очередной неизвесный в поисках телепатов
<User861[web]> сейчас на калякаю
<skai-falkorr> каляка - эт он типо новое название пасты придумал?
<Lex_S> skai-falkorr: угу, если оно BF3 потянет с приемлемым фпс на 11м директе на моём ноуте - я буду очень рад
<User861[web]> она появляется на рабочем столе после включения
<andrex> так сразу б калякал, а то лишние вопросы провоцируеш только
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: а ты попробуй
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: поставь кроссовер геймс
<Lex_S> шутишь?) оно итак еле тянет)
<Lex_S> без эмуляции
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: ну тада на что расчитываешь?купи себе уже крестокоробку наконец
<skai-falkorr> или алиенвар
<skai-falkorr> они недавно игровые компы выпустили линеечку.размером чуть крупнее крестокоробки.
<Lex_S> да ни на что и не рассчитываю, просто для игр юзаю censored, для всего остального можно линем обойтись
<Lex_S> на Е3 грядущем собираются показать новые консольки
<skai-falkorr> скоро зимаство
<Lex_S> эм, что?)
<Lex_S> User861[web]: раз на рабочем столе - так заскринь
<Lex_S> что там в гноме гуевое есть
<skai-falkorr> gnome screenshot
<Lex_S> ну вот
<Lex_S> хай делает
<User861[web]> ошибка в студию - problem in linux - image - 2.6.31-14-
<Lex_S> бгг
<Lex_S> а чё так подробно?
<User861[web]> совсем плохо дело?))
<Lex_S> ещё и 2.6.31...старые убунты чтоле?
<Lex_S> не совсем плохо. просто совсем не описана суть проблемы
<User861[web]> 9ка
<Lex_S> а
<Lex_S> это ты вчера чтоле брату ставил в 4 часа утра?
<Lex_S> точнее сёдня
<User861[web]> при включении вылезла эта ошибка. на раб столе
<User861[web]> да
<artus> 9ка не котируется вообще ни под каким соусом , выкинь каку, ее уже не поддерживают
<Lex_S> на раб столе - надо полагать, что гном успешно загрузился?
<User861[web]> и грузит долго очень
<skai-falkorr> User861[web]: сделай action with linux image и решишь problem
<Lex_S> бгг
<Lex_S> как минимум - обновить ведро
<User861[web]> как это сделать? сделай action with linux image и решишь problem
<Lex_S> какой там у них пакет? linux-image-%ver%?
<skai-falkorr> User861[web]: ну как.ьерешь и делаешь действие.чтобы решить проблему
<Lex_S> я ещё вчера пиал - как минимум обновить ядро, а рекомендуется вообще 11.10 стянуть и поставить
<Lex_S> тем более, железка не старая
<skai-falkorr> !extrasensoric | User861[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User861[web]: Если у вас "какая-то ошибка" или "какие-то надписи" - сделайте "какие-то действия" и все будет в порядке. Или зайдите на #extrasensoric и там спросите. Тут вам помогут только если вы дадите конкретную информацию.
<Lex_S> у меня долго грузилось разве что самосборное ведро с включенным radeon_kms
<Lex_S> в 3.2 версии оно вообще паникует с ним
<User861[web]> Лекс, я в этом новичек, чтото самому нехочется делать без незнания, ибо машина хорошая портачить нехочется
<skai-falkorr> !faq | User861[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User861[web]: Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<Lex_S> я уже писал
<Lex_S> напишите ему команду для обновления чисто ядра и дров на ати
<Lex_S> а то я не знаю уже что там в убунте актуально щас
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: и откуда он обновлять будет?
<User861[web]> ))
<Lex_S> последний раз юзал 9.04 и ту давно
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: релиз не поддерживается же
<Lex_S> аа
<Lex_S> так и репы уже всё
<Lex_S> печально
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: полтора года для обычных релизов
<skai-falkorr> тут больше двух
<User861[web]> Как тогда снести с ноута ?
<Lex_S> User861[web]: придётся тебе таки качать .iso 11й бубунты)
<User861[web]> чтоб чистым был?
<skai-falkorr> User861[web]: все в мануале
<Lex_S> как как - rm -rf /
<User861[web]> 1,5 гига неподъемная
<Lex_S> 1,5? Оо
<User861[web]> вот партизаны ведь вы))) знаете но сказать трудно вам
<skai-falkorr> @voice Lex_S
<Lex_S> skai-falkorr: а я что?
<Lex_S> ftp://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<Lex_S> 700M
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: еще раз увижу такую команду в совете новичку - познаешь метод димея
<Lex_S> )))))
<Lex_S> он всё равно форматировать собирается
<User861[web]> так никакого ответа я и неполучил))
<Lex_S> ссылка выше на 700 метровый образ
<Lex_S> в принципе тебе можно и 32 битку
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: а может перенеся любимую коллекцию порно сначала.а не снося хомяк
<UNIm95> Lex_S: я бы тебя забанил нафиг. ибо вдруг у него что-нибудь подмонтировалось
<Lex_S> он вчера тока всё там форматнул)
<skai-falkorr> User861[web]: тебе дали ссылку и точный ответ на заданный вопрос. либо ты не умеешь читать, либо неспособен понять.в любом случае это решать должны в детском саду и наальной школе,а не у нас
<User861[web]> нинадо никого банить
<Lex_S> 9.10 неактуальна
<User861[web]> а ты слишком умен)))
<User861[web]> лекс это не тебе)))
<Lex_S> гг
<User861[web]> знаю что неактуальна
<Lex_S> тебе посоветовали как проще
<Lex_S> и без лишнего геморроя
<Lex_S> на 9.10 разве что вручную пакеты ставить
<Lex_S> и то их найти ещё нужно
<User861[web]> я то несобираюсь устанавливать программы и т д.. просто из за этой проблемы неставится другая
<User861[web]> работает мягко говоря ужасно
<baronos> а 10,04 чем не подходит?
<Lex_S> неставится другая - это какая?
<User861[web]> на данный момент только 9ка есть..
<Lex_S> а почему ты уверен что не ставится больше ничего если у тебя больше ничего и нет?
<kobzar> лекс Очень сильно прав...
<User861[web]> в люьрм случае если и поставится то тормозит страх божий
<Lex_S> госспади
<Lex_S> у тебя безлимит?
<Lex_S> инет
<User861[web]> ))))неет
<Lex_S> уу
<Lex_S> плохо
<User861[web]> я б вам голову бы тогда неморочил))
<kobzar> я акжись все понял
<Lex_S> у друзец\знакомых не вариант скачать?
<artus> тогда нетинсталл ) вся система метров на 460 затянет трафика )
<Lex_S> artus: главное чтоб там сурового интерфейса инсталлера не было, не потяет же
<User861[web]> друзей знакомых далековато. завтра поеду
<kobzar> User861[web]: ты на нетбук ставишь...? если да то какая модель ?
<Lex_S> ну вот дай ссылку, пусть тянут
<baronos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GRdp_E4qNM кстати вот, работает на ура. Щас в д7 сделал. В бубне не пробовал.
<Lex_S> kobzar: http://www.notebook-center.ru/catalog_dell_7839.html он про этот вчера писал
<User861[web]> ноутбук Dell Inspirion N5010
<Lex_S> у меня почти тоже самое только от самвсунга
<Lex_S> хотя, их там комплектаций целая куча)
<Lex_S> уж лучше конкретнее модель писать
<User861[web]> при покупке установили там же винду семерку зверя
<Lex_S> это ниочём не говорит
<User861[web]> убунту 9.10 был с ноутом
<Lex_S> после модели N5010 ещё буквы\цифры есть?)
<User861[web]> 7 как то странно себя вела
<Lex_S> а не надо всякие говносборки юзать
<User861[web]> да вот, сразу взяли там установили без спроса
<User861[web]> я то непросил
<User861[web]> вот че творят))
<Lex_S> серьёзная контора....
<User861[web]> Дом техники
<User861[web]> Украина
<User861[web]> украина всмысле страна)) а маг Дом техники
<Lex_S> да я догадался
<Lex_S> в общем напрягай знакомых тащить с инета 11.10, пиши, ставь, а потом если есть вопросы - задавай
<User861[web]> все проблемы начались сразу после первой установки Убунту
<User861[web]> Хотя я на комп ставил ту же девятку без порблем
<Lex_S> разное железо - разные глюки
<User861[web]> завтра поедет брат к знакомому
<User861[web]> у него и возьмет
<umren> убунту еще выпускают?
<User861[web]> )))
<Lex_S> куда ж без неё хомячкам
<User861[web]> Лекс, вопрос конечно не по теме))) при включении системник гудит- причина в кулере?
<Lex_S> просто во избежание кучи вопросов и проблем надо бы реализовать возможность выбора окружения
<Lex_S> при включении он и бдет гудеть
<Lex_S> винты, кулера
<User861[web]> нет, гудит сильно
<User796[web]> Как настроить pppoe соединение в 11.10, если в настройках нету вкладки ADSL как было раньше??
<Lex_S> ну а дальше? как система запустилась?
<baronos> открой сетевое соединение
<User796[web]> ну
<baronos> из меню даш
<User861[web]> некоторое время гудит сильно потом притихает
<Lex_S> чистить комп от пыли, смазывать вениляторы, не?
<User796[web]> а дальше то что? где пароль и логин от инета вводить?
<baronos> А добавить сетевое соединение дсл не судьба?
<User796[web]> у меня сейчас гном шелл стоит и там вообще такого нету =(
<kobzar> да на твоем наоуте можно 3 убунты одновременно запустить и ничо тормозить не будет... хотя я вот целый день читаю что ты пищещьи никак не пойму в чем вобще проблема ?
<Lex_S> что-то хотел сделать, и забыл что именно...
<User861[web]> еще неприходилось
<User861[web]> ))))))))))))))
<baronos> User796[web]: http://i.min.us/iYYOL5cyKK017.png
<User796[web]> есть только проводные, беспроводные и сетевая прокси служба
<User861[web]> я уже не об убунте
<skai-falkorr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ntDYjS0Y3w
<User796[web]> барос нету такого у меня
<User796[web]> вообще нету
<User861[web]> подождем завтрашнего дня))
<baronos> User796[web]: тебе видео записать как открыть из меню Обзор Сетевые соединения?
<User796[web]> минутку
<User861[web]> Лекс спасибо, и всем остальным
<User861[web]> а пингвин то подключился, вау
<Lex_S> значит, печальный там у вас интернет
<Lex_S> что подключается когда ему захочется
<User861[web]> так мобильный
<User861[web]> в качестве модема мобилка
<Lex_S> мне пока таким пользоваться не приходилось
<User861[web]> ыы
<Lex_S> от 14мегабитного будет очень сложно отвыкнуть
<User861[web]> ага.. а 5 килобитный не хочешь?))))0
<Lex_S> не очень
<Lex_S> насиделся в своё время
<User861[web]> ошибся килобайтный
<User861[web]> сейчас проводят
<User861[web]> ставят антенну на улице и модем -флешка
<Lex_S> я мечтаю о том дне когда у нас появится gpon
<User861[web]> но дороговато
<User861[web]> ого эт что такое?
<Lex_S> гигабитная пассивная оптика
<User861[web]> Оо
<User861[web]> неслыхал, работал на оптоволокне
<Lex_S> это оптоволокно в хату
<Lex_S> а не как обычно - etth
<Lex_S> до хаты по оптике а дальше по квартирамм по изернету
<User861[web]> что такое еттх?
<Lex_S> + она не требует серьёзной громозащиты
<Lex_S> ethernet-to-the-home
<User861[web]> аа, это наверно я с етим и работал
<User861[web]> оптоволокно на дом а оттуда по квартирам
<Lex_S> User861[web]: собсно, про него http://www.genon.ru/GetAnswer.aspx?qid=5fcc2e10-6aa2-4275-8c64-a087ff92516c
<User861[web]> от свича
<artus> Lex_S, и че ? 31$ в месяц  и мне включают гигабитку )) только смысл ? )) щит с оборудованием в 5ти метрах от двери квартиры :D
<Lex_S> )))
<User861[web]> хотя мы необязательно оптику вели, витую пару по улицам и свичи ставили на улице, жесть))
<Lex_S> ну у нас и etth\fttb не везде-то есть
<Lex_S> я так на adsl и сижу
<artus> а так fttb , и никаких гемороев с адслами и прочими впнами)
 * baronos и с адсл без гемороя :D
<Lex_S> baronos: а у меня оно падает оч часто
<artus> baronos, дада, кто давече возмущался что скорость ниже кафеля ? )
<baronos> artus: хехе)) ну да, было пару раз))
<Lex_S> чёто мелкомягкие с UEFI недоброе хотят замутить...несколько раз статьи уже попадались
<Lex_S> типа что без каких то там сертификатов не прокатит линь поставить
<Lex_S> какой-то бред
<andrex> Lex_S: не боись, его отключать можно
<Lex_S> а, то на ARM
<Lex_S> andrex: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32797
<andrex> Lex_S: не один нормальный производитель железа, не согласиться на таую монополию))
<Lex_S> хз мб
<Lex_S> поживём - увидим. чего гадать то
<skai-falkorr> andrex: нук найди ощибку у себя
<andrex> такую
<skai-falkorr> *ш
<skai-falkorr> хочу нормального размера клаву:(
<skai-falkorr> andrex: нашел?
<andrex> согласится бе ь
<skai-falkorr> andrex: давай третью
<skai-falkorr> хотя скорее вторую.ибо очепятки не в счет
<andrex> skai-falkorr: более ненашол, казни(
<skai-falkorr> хосспаде. еще две.в одном слове.ты в ударе
<skai-falkorr> andrex: дам подсказку. если не один, то сколько согласятся?двое?трое?
<andrex> skai-falkorr: ты чё ещё смысловые и пунктуационные ошибки смотриш)
<skai-falkorr> andrex: слушай, я начинаю подозревать, что ты не закончил 6 класс
<andrex> я закончил, но что то не пойму где ещё я накосячил)
<avas> Всем Здравствовать !!   :-D
<andrex> забываю всё потихоньку
<skai-falkorr> andrex: ты совсем не смотришЬ на свою писанину
<umren> новая убунта будет круче 11.10 ?
<Lex_S> главное совсем язык не забыть
<skai-falkorr> umren: ага.наступит полный вендекапец
<avas> Если кто знает подскажите - если при выполнении команды "top" нажать "с" то можно увидеть путь до загруженных модулей а как посмотреть родительский процес ?
<umren> не ну, 11 10 вроде многих отпугнула
<umren> меня в том числе
<skai-falkorr> avas: вроде man ps
<umren> радикальная больно)
<skai-falkorr> umren: чем?ниче такого радикального.кроме перехода на гтк3 и гномо3 базу
<umren> ээ ну спроси всех тех кто убежал ставить минт/дебиан/еще что то
<skai-falkorr> umren: ага.убежали десятки.пользуются миллионы.и зачем мне спрашиваь незначительную часть пользовательской базы?
<skai-falkorr> всех не удовлетворить
<avas> skai-falkorr - спасибо. пошёл читать мануал по ps   :-)
<Lex_S> большинство убежали именно из-за частых поломок от обновблений)
<umren> postscript? photoshop? powershell?
<umren> ;d
<umren> а, процесс статус наверное
<skai-falkorr> ps - process snapshot
<umren> не, статус)
<umren> тока что ман набирал))
<skai-falkorr> umren: man ps
<umren> ps -- process status
<skai-falkorr> report a snapshot of the current processes
<skai-falkorr> нет там такого
<umren> а, у нас наверное разные версии
<umren> PS(1)                     BSD General Commands Manual                    PS(1)
<umren> NAME
<umren>      ps -- process status
<umren> бсд
<umren> а у тя гну
<skai-falkorr> аааа.ну так и у тя гну
<umren> поэтому и названия немного разные)
<skai-falkorr> гнутые утилиты гнутые независимо от места пользования
<skai-falkorr> просто ман в бсд другой версии
<umren> ну у мя не бсд конечно, я не такой больной)
<skai-falkorr> я б не стал так категорично заявлять
<umren> тем не менее) рабочую станцию делать из бзди это уже группа риска
<skai-falkorr> не менее риска, чем гентушнеги
<skai-falkorr> и менее школовато, чем арч
<umren> арч это скорее из серии "смотрите какой я крутой"
<umren> хотя генту из стейдж3 собрать это чуть посложней..
<skai-falkorr> umren: ну так.основное занятие школоты.признаки: пишут слово выигрывают и проигрывают, как выигруют и проигруют
<Lex_S> арч это из серии "я сам поставлю то что мне надо"
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: неее.арч - эт понты
<Lex_S> переходной вариант между гентой и убунтой
<umren> в других дистрах те запрещяют ставить?
<umren> там большой такой банер с коперайтом выскакивает наверное
<Lex_S> ну я  юзал всего три
<Lex_S> убунту, генту и арч
<Lex_S> последнее остаётся наиболее предпочтительным
<amigo> смотрите какой толстый skai-falkorr
<skai-falkorr> эт школо дистр.мож идея и хорошая, но учитывая то, что основной аулиторией арча становится все больше школоты - эт стало школодистр
<skai-falkorr> amigo: а ты почитай высказывания арчеводов.сразу понятно, что это за контингент
<Lex_S> да мне плевать на основную аудиторию
<skai-falkorr> amigo: так что пока ты лишь в лужу функнул.
<umren> ага, видел я одного такого крутого на старой работе
<umren> после 3х месяцев он сделал пакмак -Syu (вроде, точно не помню)
<umren> ну и арч сдох
<Lex_S> ага
<Lex_S> бывает
<Lex_S> новые либы
<skai-falkorr> три месяца не обновлять?эт он зряяяя
<umren> ну до этого он 3 месяца не обновлялся
<Lex_S> но лечится
<skai-falkorr> цеж арч.если не обновлял неделю - не обновляй вообще
<Lex_S> в убунте бы тоже чтонить да отвалилось
<amigo> skai-falkorr: где почитать?
<Snowdrift> включил пк не Icq не почта не включинна, вдруг  сообщение там где часы что такой то такой то пользователь хочет видеть когда я в сети самое интерестное что немогу найти это сообщение больше
<skai-falkorr> amigo: на любом форуме, связанном с линуксом.можешь в любимой социалочке побывать в страничках арча
<artus> Snowdrift, ипробелытожеможешнеставить
<umren> ну очевидно у арча мейнтейнеры школьники
<umren> поэтому и такая фигня происходит
<Lex_S> хватит уже холиварить на тему дистров, щас сами же всех и поперебаните)
<artus> @voice umren
<artus> umren, ты опять пофлудить зашол?
<skai-falkorr> Snowdrift: е буквы е е и можишь мистами минять. разришаим
<umren> artus скучный ты)
<amigo> skai-falkorr: у меня любимая социалочка archlinux.org.ru
<artus> umren, могу быть веселым )
<Lex_S> я не считаю объективным доводом к недостаткам дистрибутива то, что "его юзают преимущественно школоло"
<Lex_S> не надо обобщать
<umren> amigo форум на пэхапэ с каких пор стал социалочкой?
<umren> модное слово видимо)
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: эт объективный недостаток к пользователям.а ведь именно пользователи пилят основную массу аура.
<Lex_S> skai-falkorr: а кто заставляет им пользоваться? не нравится напиши pkgbuild сам.
<skai-falkorr> а зачем?есть обширный реп+ппа.нафига мне ауры?
<artus> skai-falkorr, завязывай срачик разводить , всеравно смысла нет
<Lex_S> вот именно, зачем весь этот разговор ниочём?)
<umren> artus в жизни говорят тоже смысла не особо много
<go8765> оо.. гугл обновил интерфейс поисва новостей...
<Lex_S> хехе
<go8765> а нет.. это я его просто судя по всему раньше не видел..
<artus> http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_os.asp кто там про 1% linux'а говорит ))
<umren> мс говорит
<artus> ну воть ) а верить мс нельзя ) кстати про 1% это скорее про оперу )
<umren> ща тебя опера фанатики атакуют
<artus> umren, все полтора человека? )))
<umren> 2 тут точно были
<artus> ну хром уверенно наберает обороты
<Lex_S> ну, у меня опера, и что?
<skai-falkorr> хром торт
<umren> мне кажется уже набрал
<artus> Browser Statistics ткни, он видать с огнелиса переманивает )
<umren> файрфокс со своими релиз циклами сам себя решил убить
<umren> до их появления так народ с него резво не бежал
<skai-falkorr> дык ониб починили зависимость обновлений от версий браузера
<umren> это фича!))
<Lex_S> хорошо что он ещё сам себя не пересобирает
 * UNIm95 готов убить заказчика, который мешает спать
<go8765> artus: т.е. тебя радует 5% , а не 1% линукса?) как по мне - это в пределах погрешности)
<umren> на разных сайтах разная статистика
<artus> go8765, а с тобой вообще разговаривать бесполезно) иди выбирай очередной проигрыватель )
<Lex_S> лучше выигрыватель
<go8765> artus: позно . я уже выбрал)
<umren> в3скулс восновном посещают те кто верстает или еще че делает, вебдев короче, а среди них весьма линукс распространен
<artus> umren, ага, давай тогда по вконтактикам ориентироватся )
<Lex_S> и найдёте самый школоло браузер?
<umren> и так понятно какой
<Lex_S> у яндекса кстате тоже свой хром есть
<umren> че его искать)
<Lex_S> только это имя было занято и они придумали своё - "интернет"
<umren> веб агент всеравно хрома там
<umren> вебкита точнее
<go8765> самое прикольное, что до сих пор xp почти на равне с 7ой..
<Lex_S> пральна
<umren> ну эт слабые компы)
<Lex_S> машины старые
<Lex_S> и традиции
<umren> которые еще не вышли из строя
<artus> http://www.renewablepcs.com/about-linux/kde-gnome-or-xfce а сюда глянуть, так сразу видно что юнити нафиг
<go8765> *скорее компы... хотя без интерфеса - 7ка вроде не так уж и прожорлива...
<umren> не смешы, намного прожорливей чем хп
<Lex_S> традиции те же что и у линуксойдов
<artus> go8765, машинка без двигателя вообще топлива то не кушает , че
<Lex_S> то кому то аэро не нравится то просто название системы
<Lex_S> как тут юнити, гном3
<Lex_S> просто не нравится и всё, гавно
<artus> go8765, дай на посмеятся посмотреть на форточки без интерфейса
<andrex> чёт юнини совсем заелось
<go8765> artus: я имею ввиду баз эффектов
<go8765> что гном 3 ест меньеш в 2 раза цп чем гном2 О_о ?
<artus> andrex, http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/04/26/gnome-vs-unity-vs-kde/ ну видно же что не светит ему )
<andrex> вий без графики это всёравно что без ядра)
<go8765> artus: 7ка без эффекто на вид почти как хр
<go8765> *в
<artus> go8765, да мне начхать на чемерки что с эфектами что без , тебе то чего паритцо? оно у тебя всерано не работает то)
<go8765> artus: чего не работает?
<artus> go8765, натянуть чтоб было не значит что оно будет работать
<artus> я сталкера первого ради интереза заводил на 64м видео бортового интела и 384 рама, и даже извратившись запускал)  со слайдшой в 5ть скринов в минуту ) так тчо запустил не знаит работает )
<go8765> artus: я не совсем понимаю по каким критерия ты оцениваешь. я пол года в дуалбуте семёркой пользовался и ниче.. уввполне нормально. работа синаптика или центра приложений зачастую более прожорливая, чем работа 7ки..
<artus> go8765, на каком ты железе им пользовался нормально ?
<go8765> artus: на своём..
<go8765> я кажу даже больше
<artus> то что у тебя все ресурсы уходят на работу операционки это крууто )
<go8765> моё поломанное хр иногда работало хуже 7ки
<go8765> artus: ошибаешься. нормально всё работало и с браузером и с медиапроигрывателем
<artus> аххахаа
<artus> go8765, браузер и медиапроигрыватель у меня телефон умеет, дальше аргументы
<go8765> хотя многие задачи и вправду лучше было бы не использовать одновременно. например браузер, ворд и фильм
<artus> вай, неужто помирало все ?
<go8765> artus: ладн. я не намеренн тебя особо развлекать. есть другие дела)
<go8765> *просто памяти не хватало
<go8765> и начинались глюки
<artus> конечно, потому что вся уходила на 7ку, и нафига оно такое надо?
<artus> хотя тебе можно
<himik> в опу офтоп
<go8765> artus: в том числе по этому, я не ей сейчас пользуюсь)
<artus> go8765, ну тогда нефиг сказки расказывать
<artus> кстати, удобная тулза на предмет смотреть где чего место сьело http://itmages.ru/image/view/395207/817b92bc запускать ncdu -x /куда_смотреть
<Anton2d> Слишком ли неправльно делать так:  заблокировать обновление ядра 2 месяца назад, и выключить вообще упдате менеджер.
<Anton2d> А сейчас обновить всё кроме ведра
<Anton2d> Не приведет ли к файлу, а то много системных вещей обновиться хотят, а ведро староу будет
<Anton2d> *фэйлу
<kobraz> сохрани старое и обновляйся
<artus> чем тебе ядро то новое не нравится? )
<Anton2d> да
<Anton2d> не работает видюха.
<artus> причем тут ядро?
<Anton2d> уже наимелся, и решил оставить до лучших времен
<kobraz> как ето не работает,
<kobraz> ?
<Anton2d> Дрова из репозитория стоят закрытые. Модули создаются новые, но потом получается
<Anton2d>  ничё хорошего.
<boris_t> ati?
<Anton2d> нвидиа, и мой вопрос уже здесь обсасывали, кидал логи, разбирались долго, решили оставить до лучших времен
<artus> Anton2d, sgfxi спасет отца русской демократии )
<kobraz> да не може такого біть
<baronos> artus: +1
<kobraz> ето ж серевер! тебе же там не нужна поддержка 3д и так далее.. веса даже прокатит
<artus> натягивать дрова на видео на сервер это вообще мощно )
<kobraz> кстати забіл спросить...зачем тебе вобще на серваке видяха ?
<boris_t> о а тут еще на сервак gui ставите oO
<kobraz> ну у меня напрример на серваках вобще фря. есть даже один с гентой.. но убунту как сервер я не вижу.
<Anton2d> Какой нафиг сервер вы очём ;) Вопрос то был задан совсем не про видеодрова + ведро. Ладно понятно, вопрос не понят или проигнорирован.
<artus> дело в том что ядро к невидии вообще не присчем, морозить его смысла никакого
<kobraz> не надо ляля ті сам сказал что на сервере
<artus> а отвалитцо или нет это как повезет) бекап сделай и обновляйся )
<kobraz> в любом случае я поддерживаю коллег и неуверен что версия ядра влияет на работу видяхи. ті дрова какие используешь ?
<boris_t> на сате nv о поддерживаемых ядрах и xorge полюбому написанно
<boris_t> *сайте
<kobraz> разговор ни о чем - нужно сделать бекап и обновиться ! и тогда смотреть и думать
<baronos> artus: случай на ф17, при установки дров нвидиа произходит кернель паник, но это при особом виде обновления:D
<boris_t> http://ru.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/290.10/README/minimumrequirements.html
<Anton2d> <kobraz> не надо ляля ті сам сказал что на сервере
<Anton2d> От куда ты это выдумал какой сервер, не путай меня не с кем.
<go8765> artus: как ты узнал про
<go8765> *ncdu -x ?
<Anton2d> artus, вот смотри, когда обновляется ядро, к нему в папочку складываются модули от видеокарты в т.ч. Я прав ?
<Anton2d> И они у меня действительно справно туда складываются, но не стартуют.
<Anton2d> Причем все остальные модули, типа vbox и lirc нормально стартурют.  Впрочем ладно, логи не сохранились, потом как снова попробую обновиться покажу что там происходит.
<artus> Anton2d, я понял про что ты , ты про кмс
<artus> Anton2d, дык sgfxi тянет свежие дрова с сайта невидии. вырубает ноувеао или как оно там, собирает модули и все работает , если приехало новое ядро то при загрузке просто иксы не стартанут, скомандовал опять sgfxi, оно быстро собрало
<artus> модуль и все, а учитывая что ядро презжает раз в 2-3 месяца то ниразу не напряжно , зато глядиш свежие дрова приедут
<Anton2d> А чем плох/хуже вариант с провереными репами дров нвидии из нелпа на сайте ?
<artus> Anton2d, производительность офф дров от невидии выше, по крайней мере у меня ) и проблем воообще отродясь никаких небыло)
<artus> Anton2d, я за 2.5 года с 8600 вообще проблем отродясь не наблюдал )
<Anton2d> Тоесть после прилетания нового ядра, оно же должно автматом собираться и в моём случае ? Вроде раньше обновлялось ведро и модули, пок ане затсрял я с какойто версии.
<artus> это если у тебя из реп приходит
<Anton2d> Именно из реп. NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library 290.10
<Anton2d> Отктрыты с моей видюхой вообще не взлетают, раньше была 8600 пока не сдохла, я вообще проблем незнал, сидел на открытых.
<Anton2d> Хотя вот тут все так однозначно. Модулюк в новом ведре от нвидии не появился однако, который есть в старом с которым я и гружусь.
<Anton2d> Я про вот это. -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 12382064 2011-11-26 12:22 nvidia-current.ko
<Anton2d> Короче что то я недопонимаю видимо как это работает до конца.
<Anton2d> /lib/modules/2.6.35-30-generic-pae/updates/dkms
<Anton2d> Обясни от куда в теории берётся этот файл, когда одновляется ведро, плиз ?
<artus> дкмс собирает автоматом
<Anton2d> Репозиторий я из хелпа брал для дровв ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<Anton2d> Что значит собирает ?
<Anton2d> Из исходников компиляет ?
<Anton2d> От куда исходники если дрова закрытые ?
<artus> ну то и значит, если пришло ядро, оно смотрит какие мудоли надо собрать и собирает
<Anton2d> Что такое "собрать" ? Ну не понимаю я.
<Anton2d> dkms - это я так понимаю, пакет, который следит как раз за модулями к ядру.
<Anton2d> А вот как он это делает я несовсем понимаю какраз.
<artus> Anton2d, а почитать про dkms не ?
<Anton2d> Да читал я ман.
<artus> Anton2d, зачем ман ? http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_Kernel_Module_Support
<artus> Anton2d, http://www.opennet.ru/tips/info/1826.shtml
<Anton2d> на вики тема не раскрыта ;( щаз опеннет почитаем
<artus> Anton2d, а ссылочки в вике для кого ?
<Anton2d> Да ссылочку на линуксжурнал открыл, уже лучше
<Anton2d> Ну кое что понял, то что совсем не понимал, оказывается есть какието куски исходников от дров. Есть у меня они /usr/src/nvidia-current-290.10. Видимо от туда он их и должен компилять.
<Anton2d> Надо попробовать вручную его заставить собрать для свежего ядра.
<tagezi> всем привет
<kobraz>  re
<Anton2d> Нет нифига не выходит ;(
<Anton2d> http://paste.ubuntu.com/809893/
<Anton2d> Чё ему надо то.
<Anton2d> Ядро это есть, и другие модули для этого ядра создались и лежат и грузятся.
<baronos> поставь ядро 3,2,1 установи дрова 295,09 )
<kobraz> хм. вопрос по теме как скопировать и вставить из терминала в браузе учитівая что мішки нет ?
<umren>  ctrl+shift+c вроде
<umren> или ктрл альт си) не помню
<Anton2d> baronos, да зачем мне какоето 3,2,1 и 295.09 нету у мен яего в репах, у меня 10.10
<Anton2d> Короче ладно фтопку, останусь пока на 2.6.35-30 и 290.10, вроде всё более менее терпимо работает, не буду обновлятся никуда.
<kobraz> зря
<Sergey_IT> ку
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<Sergey_IT> здорово
<Sergey_IT> чего так тихо, или у всех убунта упала?
<himik> такое бывает чтоб убунта упала?
<himik> у меня к счастью ни разу на ноуте не падала
<Sergey_IT> а вместе с ноутом ?
<himik> вместе падала
<himik> я вспомнил, однажды когда в гневе на жену я вдарил кулачищем по ноуту по слева от тачпада, проломил до харда, убунта упала...
<Sergey_IT> ну ты зверь!
<himik> не знаю почему
<himik> да, зато купил нормальный быстрый хард
<himik> всё что делается - это к лучшему
<Sergey_IT> согласен, будет еще хуже
<himik> эээ, не догнал
<himik> лучше!
<Anton2d> Ежли делать нечего проблемку глянте лучше: http://paste.ubuntu.com/809893/
<Anton2d> DKMS: build Completed. И нифига нету модуля.
<shenmue> ребутинг был?
<shenmue> хотя чот вообще не понял. так же в дебиане вроде ставят
<Anton2d> ну саом не ставиться, вот я и попробовал я искал модуль и там и там. нигде нету
<Anton2d> *само
<shenmue> просто не понял в чем причина выбора способа установки
<shenmue> дкмс с дебиан вики вообще
<Anton2d> Посли обновления ведра, этот модуль не создаётся, все остальные создаются.
<shenmue> ес-но
<shenmue> потому что ставится вручную
<Anton2d> да всегда сам ставился он.
<shenmue> ты чот путаешь наверное. ручная установка дров влияет только на текущии ядра. на новые нужно снова вручную ставить.
<Anton2d> Эх, ладно, твоямоя не понимать ;) Потом... более детально выдам информацию если и с более новыми ядрами такая фигня случится.
<Anton2d> Глюк там какойто африканский, для обычного ядра модуль создался оказывается, а для PAE - нифига.
<artus> Anton2d, тебе ж говорилось sgfxi и будет те счастье
<artus> но тебя по ходу прет )
<Anton2d> А какже это утверждение? "Драйверы из этого репозитория ничем не отличаются от таковых с официального сайта, т.к. являются ими же, но только уже в понятном для системы формате .deb"
<artus> Anton2d, а они у тебя работают в понятном для системы дебе ? )
<Anton2d> Так то работают... э.. работали ;)
<Anton2d> про sgfxi погуглил, спасибо, возму на заметку. Но там опять разбираться с новыми костылями, я пока не готов это пробовать.
<artus> Anton2d,  эммм, чего разбиратся то ? скачал, запустил и все, оно само все сделает , зачем там в чем то разбиратцо то?
<shenmue> вот чем не угодно реп с лаунчпада с новыми дровишками?
<artus> shenmue, дровишки с ланчпада не всегда адекватно работают
<Anton2d> artus,  само, как правило оно нефига волшебным образом у меня не делает, постоянно приходится пробиваться через тонны гуглей и манов, вот не везёт мне. устал я от этого, пока поработаю на древнем ядре и дровах 290.10
<artus> Anton2d, блин, ты проверил ? или так и будеш рассуждать? уже который час
<shenmue> ноль 18
<Anton2d> Нет, фсё я пока забил. работу как сдам так буду ломать дальше.
<artus> test
<ubuntuhelp> artus, Есть контакт.
<artus> гуд
<umren> и лишь мертвые с косами)
<artus> @kick Guest92408
<Lex_S> чёт сёдня тихо)
<artus> да вообще )
<Lex_S> в лине по дефолту управление питанием сетевой карты включено? а то что-то периодически отваливается всё
<Lex_S> в винде такую проблему решал отключением управления питанием
<Lex_S> а то оно батарейку на ноуте экономило отключая мне интернет
<go8765> ping
<go8765> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> go8765, Есть контакт.
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Lex_S> 100500)
<go8765> чё смешного?
<go8765_> как узнать с какой скоростью гном-ппп подключился?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-01-20
<scogra> test
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Понг понг понг...
<scogra> it's work!
<SAPetrovich> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Ну понг, и что?
<skai-falkorr> @devoice
<scogra> как можно переделать нумерацию дисков с sda1 на sdc1?
<skai-falkorr> я знал как сбросить и переназначить.а те зачем?
<scogra> ставлю open media vault. так он не спрашивает куда ставить, сам все делает. и не на тот физический жд. теперь перенести бы
<scogra> нужный жд подключен к матплате, а два других через писиай контроллер. вот они двигают тот, что на маме
<skai-falkorr> так.тебе надо перенести раздел или что?
<scogra> как бы переименовать. чтоб система видела жд, который на маме как сда1 а не как сдб1
<skai-falkorr> ты его монтировал как?
<skai-falkorr> или open media vault не работает с системой, а со своими конфигами?
<scogra> не монтировал. руками втыкал кабели и устанавливал ОС
<scogra> хм... никто не пробо
<scogra> *вал?
<scogra> +ко всему из ливсиди видит все нормально.
<Anton2d> Шизовариант: а в биосе порядок устройств изменить можно ?
<scogra> Anton2d<-:ты насчет дисков? не не подходит такое. в биосе все правильно
<kobzar>  с утром всех
<Anton2d> с обедом уже некоторых ;)
<Evilkiss> Народ, здарова!!!
<Evilkiss> Есть тут люди, которые разбираются в андройд програмирование?
<kobzar> на канале убунту ?
<kobzar> это вам скорее всего нужен канал по ОнимЭ
<Evilkiss> kobzar: Ну, я думаю на любом канале найдётся народ, кто владеет этим умением...
<umren> Evilkiss в гугл пробовал заходить? или ты идешь тех кто сделает все за тебя?
<umren> ищешь
<Evilkiss> umren: нет, ты чё? Конечно, нет...я сам хочу делать, но я просто не очень понимаю, как создать новый класс к Activity....Просто сама Eclipse мне не выдаёт ни каких ошибок, когда переношу аппл. на android emulator, то происходит ошибка...и как тут быть
<umren> Evilkiss -> #android ? :D
<umren> лучшебы intellij idea поставил вместо эклипса)
<Evilkiss> umren: чем он хороший?
<umren> http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/download/index.html
<umren> не попробуешь не узнаешь)
<umren> всем лучше эклипса, рефакторинг покруче, нету помойки с плагинами
<umren> короче это как хром и файрфокс)
<umren> работает тупо быстрей)
<umren> интерфейс более няшный
<umren> коммунити едишн те хватит с головой
<Evilkiss> umren: попробую... у меня проблем и так не было с Eclipse, всё работает в среде Ubuntu и Windows, а также выводит на телефон Galaxy S
<umren> староват девайс, пора обновится уже
<Evilkiss> umren: хе хе
<Evilkiss> umren: пока ещё хватает
<umren> андроид 4 не будет там
<umren> он кстати намного лучше второго, пару месяцев юзаю уже)
<Evilkiss> umren: вот intellij сообщает, где ошибка, если всё отлично компилировалось, но когда выводишь на телефон, выдаёт ошибку
<Evilkiss> umren: знаю, что и лучше и что не будет на моём телефоне...
<Evilkiss> umren: А то я удивляюсь, вот нету ошибок, нету предпреждений...думаешь, что всё ок. Выводишь на телефон, и бац не работает, и как тут искать ошибку?
<umren> хз, с явой не дружу, но там должен быть дебаг
<bratmarat> Всем привет! У меня вопрос: возможно ли в убунте прописать на одну сетевушку 2 айпишника из разных подсеток?
<bratmarat> Всем привет! У меня вопрос: возможно ли в убунте прописать 2 айпишника из разных подсеток на одну сетевушку?
<bratmarat> аууу...есть кто живой?
<SergeyIT> bratmarat, а на форуме(ах)? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=73585.0
<scogra> bratmarat<-:попеременно только
<bratmarat> scogra: всмысле "попеременно"? тоесть одновременно так работать не будет? в винде вроде можно, так почему же тогда в убунте нельзя?
<bratmarat> SergeyIT: читал, но как понял-не получится из разных подсеток.
<SergeyIT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=170802.0
<bratmarat> потому и переспрашиваю.
<bratmarat> спасибо
<scogra> bratmarat<-: попробуй тогда так: пкм на значке сети - изменить соединения - открой свою - параметры IP V4 - и там "добавить" еще один адрес
<scogra> может и сработает
<skai-falkorr> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<SergeyIT> чего молчим
<ilshat> можно сделать форвардинг с одного ip на другой так. чтобы не указывать ip источника (ибо динамический и впаривать iptables'у в лом)?
<ilshat> надеюсь понятно написал
<skai-falkorr> http://img.lenta.ru/photo/2011/07/05/bikini/pic019.jpg
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, забань себя за такие ужасы!
<skai-falkorr> эт женщина.чьято мать даж наверное.у чаки же была мать?
<bosyi> *wave*
<bosyi> есть /home/bogdan/utorrent-server-v3_0/utserver . как его правильно запускать при старте системы? спс
<bosyi> от юзера
<bosyi> если засутуть в rc.local то будет же от рута запускатся?
<ilshat> bosyi: ну запускай с помощью sudo -u user CMD
<ilshat> тогд будет не от рута
<bosyi> ilshat, спасибо. sudo -u bogdan ./home/bogdan/utorrent-server-v3_0/utserver будет знать что его настройки находятся в /home/bogdan/utorrent-server-v3_0/ ?
<ilshat> bosyi: sudo -U -u bogdan должен помочь
<ilshat> ой не то
<ilshat> sudo -E -u
<bosyi> ilshat, я так понимаю -u = user, а -E = ?
<ilshat> bosyi: запускает с окружением пользователя
<ilshat> но возможно в виде команды не поможет. я обычнo -E использую только пр получение прав рута. а так не пробовал
<bosyi> ilshat, спасибо, попробую. еще возможен такой вариант или нет: создаем скрипт . первая строчка cd /home/bogdan/utorrent-server-v3_0/ . вторая ./utserver .  и уже скрипт запускать?
<ilshat> bosyi: можно. если прога берет конфиги как ./путь
<bosyi> ilshat, спасибо
<scogra> команда mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1 не удаляет данные с диска (старую ОС) есть ее аналог?
<scogra> ajhvfnbhjdfnm [jxe
<scogra> форматировать хочу
<Demar> с
<go8765_> добрый день. подскажите пожалуйста, как узнать - что ест трафик
<go8765_> nethogs пишет что apt
<go8765_> но ничего не обновляется и не скачивается
<go8765_> автоматические обновления тоже вроди бы отключены..
<baronos> хола хола)
<zaxel> Привет Всем!
<zaxel> Есть много машинок с ubuntu 10.04 ssh по ключу необходимо сделать сделать однотипные действия на каждой из них с виндовой машинки, чем можно такое сделать?
<kobzar> win ->ssh ubuntu -> all mashines
<artus> zaxel, dsh
<zaxel> скорее так win-> all ubuntu много действий
<kobzar> ну я это и имел в виду
<zaxel> спасибо огромное буду дальше думать :)
<kobzar> кто нить использует в качестве дм awesome ?
<go8765> http://goo.gl/ATUZA
<tagezi> go8765: с утра это мурыжат
<go8765> млин... у меня это появилось откуда-то https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=125433
<tagezi> go8765: а это ты видел? ) https://plus.google.com/u/0/112795724355745109011/posts/AvVYsPjiEZh
<umren> go8765 arch такой arch
<go8765> umren: это в убунте у меня. бага не арчеспкая, а плагина фф вроде..
<umren> тогда ясно, фф зло
<go8765> интерсная логика
<go8765> можно как-то запустить фф с 2мя профилями одновременно?
<umren> да не, логика простая, обе штуки неперевариваю )
<go8765> разобрался с профилями сам уже
<go8765> как удалить плагин либреофиса в ффаерфоксе?
<go8765> никак не могу его найти(
<tagezi> кого?
<go8765> tagezi: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=125433 https://bugs.launchpad.net/midori/+bug/824770
<Chrome5162> кто нить с windrop дружит?
<umren> дропает венду на харде? )
<Chrome5162> чего
<Chrome5162> :-| ни кто
<Chrome5162> значит я пошёл рубиться в контру
<tagezi> )
<kobzar> красота http://imglink.ru/pictures/20-0Oc1-12/cc0a7306a4394e77c1d8842cf4ee245c.jpg осталось тока прикрутить раскладку и коньки..
<tagezi> go8765: у тебя что тоже при работе в браузере открывается LibreOffice?
<tagezi> kobzar: ошибка 404 )
<go8765> tagezi: да. но только с мидори и dooble
<go8765> знаешь как побороть?
<tagezi> они советуют удалить плагины фф для либрофиса
<kobzar> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=169073.msg1341245#msg1341245 последня страница
<kobzar> я лично не вижу смысла перехода с хрома на мидори или дабл...
<go8765> kobzar: поставь седе один гиг оперативки и одноядерный процессорт - целерон 1.8 и увидишь)
<kobzar> дома нетбук с такими же параметрами - не поверишь....
<artus> go8765, и че ? у меня на 700м и фф и хром летаеть
<artus> go8765, может таки руки пересадить? повыше ))
<go8765> artus: а процессор? + ты про виртуалку наверное
<tagezi> кстати да.. и тот и другой летает и в юнити причем
<go8765> artus: + плагинов наверное нет у тебя никаких
<artus> go8765, нет, целерончик, у жинки стоит посерфить\фильмы посмотреть
<kobzar> кстати ради прикола - с коллегами собирал из старого железа мега комп. проц еще слотовый пень третий на 500 .. и все нормально работает. единственное что тормозит систему так ето винт 10-ка..
<umren> artus 700м? ща даже такие смартфоны не выпускают ))
<artus> umren, памяти
<artus> go8765, стандартные наборы резалок флеша и банеров, зачем там еще что то :?
<umren> ну я хром юзал на 256мб с кде4 ))
<umren> было время )
<umren> и неповерите работало)
<go8765> в моём случае вопрос заключается в том как удалить плагин ЛО. больше мне не особо, что-то интересно
<umren> правда федора стояла)
<kobzar> ну у меня флукс стоит на стене этом так что серфить можно.. думаю если бы поставил гном то было бы печалько
<tagezi> go8765: ну так зайди в плагины и удали
<artus> umren, p2 128м , толи бубунта, толи дебиан ) с коробкой ) до 10ти вкладок в браузере не особо и помирая)
<umren> можно было даже видео на йутубе смотреть в 720п
<baronos> а в папке .config/firefox удалял этот плагин?
<baronos> .mozilla/extension точнее
<go8765> tagezi: я там один с названием openoffice выключил, но найти что-то с подобным названием в  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ я не смог http://goo.gl/C2vJV http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/ihusnb0y/_186.png
<tagezi> в фф плагины же удаляются через настройки фф, причем они физически труться с диска
<kobzar> незнаю... я хром запускаю только когданадо флеш посмотреть или по форуму полазить, а так в основном w3m - хотя и сам подумываю перелезь на midori или arora
<artus> kobzar, айкий хацкер или просто извращенец? ))
<go8765> kobzar: у меня тоже опенбокс. с фаерфоксом вроде - полёт нормальный, опера и гуглохром - печалько
<go8765> tagezi: т.е. то что я написал выше - привело к удалению плагина, да ?
<tagezi> go8765: зачем тебе вообще плагин ОО в фф?
<go8765> tagezi: я его не ставил 1.
<go8765> 2. сам пыталсятолько что нагуглить что он делает)
<go8765> пока не нашёл
<go8765> он мне таки не нужен
<tagezi> go8765: плагины помоему храняться не в /usr/ а в ~/.mozila/
<artus> go8765, гогда ты уже со своими дурацкими вопросами сразу в гугл будеш идти, а ?
<go8765> tagezi: я там один с названием openoffice выключил, но найти что-то с подобным названием в  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ я не смог http://goo.gl/C2vJV  названием в  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ я не смог http://goo.gl/C2vJV
<kobzar> go8765: незнаю я с лисы слез еще год назад! она жрет больше чем вся система с окнами а кроме того корявая и конченная стала. Кроме того политика дурная у них. выпускают обновления по времени а не поготовности. когдато лис был хорош - щас лис юзают только Ð
<go8765> kobzar: много букофф
<kobzar> надо попросить что бы конфиг поправили - на других ирк вставляет нормально
<go8765> artus: когда мир станет лучше и у меня будет много денег на мак
<kobzar> шас раскидаю.
<artus> @voice go8765
<kobzar> незнаю я с лисы слез еще год назад! она жрет больше чем вся система с окнами а кроме того корявая и конченная стала.
<artus> go8765, а если серьезно ? может хорош тут офтоп разводить
<kobzar> │Кроме того политика дурная у них. выпускают обновления по времени а не поготовности. когдато лис был хорош -
<kobzar> щас лис юзают только по
<kobzar> привычке. ну и конечно плагинов к нему море = хоят я ими не поьлзуюсь кроме как флешблока
<go8765> artus: я задаю вопросы, имеющие отношение к системе. и паралельно общаюсь. это не офтоп.
<go8765> kobzar: я у себя проверял - меньше всего лиса ест. у меня по крайней мере
<umren> kobzar - группа риска?
<artus> go8765, да? ты можеш мне сейчас в 2х словах выдать железный аргумент как твои извращения с плагинами фф к бубунте относятцо?
<go8765> kobzar: причём и цп и памяти
<baronos> go8765: file:///home/debian/.mozilla/firefox/azrpc5we.default/extensions вот по такому пути я удалил все расширения которые были у меня стороние, и при запуске фф их нет в наличии.
<kobzar> арбайтен всем ! Хороших выходных. я как обычно пошел обновлять apt-get install Штанга_60кг_4 потхода
<tagezi> go8765: блин, с чего это плагины будут в /usr/? у меня они в домашней папке все... /home/lera/.mozilla/plugin/
<umren> по мойму пользоваться w3m сейчас в вебе это всеравно что себе ноги ампутировать добровольно
<go8765> tagezi: ls  /home/go8765432/.mozilla/plugins
<go8765> libnpjp2.so
<kobzar> если веб юзать для чтения инфы - достаточно ! если для просмотра утубов - то конечно фиг
<umren> мы ща живем в век веб20
<umren> везде веб приложения
<umren> в в3м работает яваскрипт?
<go8765> tagezi:  и всё
<umren> ну я не говорю про всякие хтмл5 канвас свг и прочее
<umren> ксс3
<shamil> русские есть ?
<artus> еще один незрячий
<shamil> ))))
<shamil> надо очки одеть
<umren> нет, мы на/в украине
<sharikoff> я я натюрлих
<umren> русских нет
<umren> иди отсюда)
<shamil> не важно я не русский ))
<umren> басаев то )
<umren> явно нет)
<artus> @voice umren
<artus> umren, по делу сказать нечего ?
<shamil> подскажите подключаться к виндовому терминалу возможно и на сколько сложно ?
<umren> по делу, Шамиль Басаев погиб в ночь на 10 июля 2006 года в районе с. Экажево
<artus> @kban umren 86400 не по делу
<artus> shamil, телнет чтоль ?
<tagezi> artus: напугал ты его )
<go8765> если поотключать плагины - фф бустрее бедет работать или они "начина кушать"только  когда появляестя их контент?
<go8765> tagezi: я так и смог чё-то удалить этот плагин. может он идёт отдельным пакетом при установке OO?
<go8765> хух. вроде нашёл. щя снесу. всё-равно он нормально не работает
<tagezi> go8765: у меня все плагины в одном месте храняться.. как у тебя я не знаю
<go8765> tagezi: mozilla-libreoffice пакет называется думаю
<tagezi> наверное
<tagezi> artus: вопрос есть. Может странный. Если xorg-server обновить не из репов ubuntu а из репов дебиана, он работать не перестанет? )
<artus> эмм, а смысл?
<tagezi> ну Локо сегодня сообщила что есть критическая ошибка в xorg-server, а дебиан сообщил что всё испавленно )
<artus> tagezi, там полторы команды в терминал , и все исправлено
<artus> а критическая, она таакая критическая что спасу нет)
<Lex_Sh> что за ошибка то?)
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/u/0/112795724355745109011/posts/AvVYsPjiEZh
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/u/0/111711190057359692089/posts/easP7xG6syY
<sharikoff> если иметь доступ к компу физически то всякие локи не помогут
<sharikoff> берешь загрузочник вытираешь пароль юзера и усе
<baronos> у меня еще в обед это пофиксилось))
<tagezi> не, ну тут вопрос стоял, что кто-то мог подойти разблокировать и потом опять заблокировать
<tagezi> дома то мне всёравно, у меня от жены тайн нет )
<tagezi> а на вопрос так и не ответили)
<artus> tagezi, я отвветил на твой вопрос, он у тебя просто некоректен
<tagezi> artus: да ладно.. я потом на виртуалке всё сам попробую )
<skai-falkorr> @mode +q *!*@unaffiliated/go8765
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Escsun> Привет всем
<jlewka> народ, а вам не пишут иногда иностранци?
<jlewka> чего то хотят а что не понятно
<openvoid> asl? :)
<jlewka> ага
<jlewka> че это?
<jlewka> а то уже игнорить устал)
<mva> age-sex-location
<openvoid> игнорь
<mva> возраст-пол-местонахождение
<jlewka> а нафик им это?)
<mva> клеются
<mva> :)
<mva> обычно в подростковых чатах такое часто спрашивают
<mva> когда хотят познакомиться
<markmx> посаны-посанчики, у меня параноя, мона ли поставить паралельно с хромиумом гуглахромчик так, чтобы безопасно? ато я тут узнал что у меня сайтк в нем внезапно не так пашет
<mva> markmx: разница между хромиумом и хромом стремится к нулю и содержится в WebGL (и то в хромиуме он тоже включается)
<mva> так что скорее всего "не так" пашет в вендосборке
<mva> что более возможно
<mva> ну и как поставить - очевижно
<mva> *д
<markmx> вот тогда обисни почему в хромиуме у меня сайтик прекрасно отрабатывает свой айакс, а в хроме черти что
<mva> плагины? настройки? венда?
<markmx> ну... сек счас потестим
<markmx> линукс минт :)
<markmx> плагинов в хромиуме туча, они же в гуглорроме
<markmx> ладно... счас запилим посморим чо не так
<markmx> хм.. .в минте чтоли нет хрома? руками ставить?
<mva> dpkg -i bla.deb
<mva> от убунты
<markmx> кстати, все полпробовали уязвимость скринлока с хабра?
<markmx> в минте не сработала, хотя я и не обновлялся вроде как
<markmx> текс... линуксовые версии хромиума и хрома отрабатывают прекрасно
<tagezi> а когда убунту перейдёт на Wayland?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а надо?
<markmx> так, я дурак неучел :) всем спасибо :)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: так обещают
<mva> tagezi: ещё не скоро
<mva> и да,лучше б убунту с dpkg а портаж перешла
<SergeyIT> tagezi, в 12.04 нет, а это на 5 лет
<mva> и с systemd//upstart//прочей гадости на OpenRC
<mva> было б полезнее :)
<artus> mva, а смысл то? что на выходе было б? ))
<artus> mva, проще сказать наверно чтоб шатлворд сменил курс и ушол курировать генту ) так чтоль ? :D
<SergeyIT> и будет новая - опенгента
<tagezi> генту в массы? превратим всех домохозяек в красноглазиков? )
<Anton2d> о! можно пофлудить ? ;)
<artus> нельзя
 * baronos и вроде бы, ни что не предвещало беды...
<Anton2d> ууу. :( ну почему нельзя то.
<Lex_Sh> хехе
<baronos> ядро лучше 3,3 поставь))
<Lex_Sh> о, уже есть?
<Anton2d> я еще не сдал работу.
<baronos> угу, уже компилится)
<Anton2d> ядры фтопку!
<Lex_Sh> о как
<SergeyIT> baronos, а если ружья под такой калибр нет?
<Lex_Sh> интересно, kms_radeon почионили
<Anton2d> ну может хоть чуть чуть флуданоть можно, а ?
<Anton2d> *флудануть
<SergeyIT> !ask > Anton2d
<ubuntuhelp> Anton2d, please see my private message
<Anton2d> Не.. так неинтересно. А вдруг чево...
<SergeyIT> Anton2d, кто не рискует, тот СЗЧ
<Anton2d> Щаз тогда флудану. Хочу шампуня, ибо пиво кончилось ;)
<Anton2d> флу... флу...
<artus> @voice Anton2d
<Anton2d> Ладно всем Спокойной ночи. СН
<Sonmeleon> f
<Sonmeleon> проверка
<Sonmeleon> проверка
<Lex_Sh> Sonmeleon: да нормально всё
<Sonmeleon> =)
<Sonmeleon> спасиб
<Sonmeleon> Ребят, проблема такая. Захожу в nvidia-settings на вкладку изменения разрешения, но там выдаёт: Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:
<Sonmeleon> Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<Sonmeleon> на ubuntu 10.10 было всё нормально, сейчас 11.10. версия драйвера и там, и там 173
<baronos> Lex_Sh: это в конфиге прописанно название ядра, а то собрал с именем 3,2,0-10 хотя 3,3 собирал.
<artus> Sonmeleon, 173 для музейных видеокарт
<artus> Sonmeleon, драйвера поставь нормальные
<Lex_Sh> baronos: м?
<Sonmeleon> у меня она как раз музейная fx5500
<artus> аа
<Sonmeleon> artus, нет никаких догадок из-за чего такое может быть?
<Sonmeleon> заходил в "Сведения о системе" там в поле "Графика" пишет, что вообще "Нет"
<artus> Sonmeleon, http://www.pc-freak.net/blog/how-to-install-nvidia-geforce-fx-5500-on-ubuntu-11-04/
<baronos> Lex_Sh: собирал ядро 3,3 собрал деб с номером 3,2,0.
<Sonmeleon> artus, благодарю, сейчас буду пробовать
<Sonmeleon> =)
<Lex_Sh> ))
<Lex_Sh> а я подожду пока с патчами появится
<Lex_Sh> торопиться некуда в принципе
<baronos> ну я и патч впихал в него)
<Lex_Sh> я про гентушные)
<SergeyIT> baronos, а зачем? Что то не работает?
<baronos> SergeyIT: нее, это просто зависимость какая то, на унстабле запихать унстабле. это я про д7. на ф16 стабильнинько всё отлично))
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<tagezi> глупый вопрос. А где на панели клавиша Calculator&
<VMV> всем привет!
<VMV> не получается запустить расширение 3го гнома gnome-shell-extensions-mediaplayer, кто-нибудь сталкивался с такой проблемой?
<baronos> VMV: с сайта ставил расширение?
<baronos> VMV: https://extensions.gnome.org/#page=5 от сюда ставил?
<VMV> и из ппа и с сайта пробовал
<SergeyIT> tagezi, считай на логарифмической линейке
<baronos> VMV: гном 3,2,1 на убунту?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: http://itmages.ru/image/view/396279/3672ce0d
<VMV> baronos, чтоб с сайта поставить нужно просто выключатель нажать?)
<baronos> VMV: да, через фаерфокс.
<baronos> VMV: хмм, ща погоди. тоже не ставится оно.
<baronos> VMV: не работает оно. попробуй другое расширение.
<VMV> baronos, например?
<VMV> baronos, остальные установленные работают
<iBolit> hi all
<baronos> VMV: у меня только интеграция в звук работает. остальные не пашут два.
<VMV> baronos, а на интеграцию скинешь ссылку?
<baronos> VMV: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/30/music-integration/
<VMV> baronos, спасибо
<shenmue> а у меня все работает =)
<baronos> VMV: а вообще я ими не пользуюсь, поставил плагин для ритмбокса трей. теперь он там всегда внизу висит.
<VMV> baronos, да я пользуюсь дедбифом, думал с ним будет работать, а интеграция его не видит
<VMV> shenmue, а откуда ставил?
<Sonmeleon> http://www.pc-freak.net/blog/how-to-install-nvidia-geforce-fx-5500-on-ubuntu-11-04/ - кто знает, как сделать это на ubuntu 11.10?
<artus> точно так же )
<Sonmeleon> пишет, что не удалось найти пакет nvidia-173-kernel-source
<Sonmeleon> на самом первом шагу..
<boris_t> подключи сырцовые репы
<artus> [/tmp]% aptsearch nvidia-173-kernel-source
<artus> p   nvidia-173-kernel-source
<Sonmeleon> это в терминал вбивать? [/tmp]% aptsearch nvidia-173-kernel-source
<artus> нет, это я показыаю что оно есть
<Sonmeleon> как подключить сырцовые репы?
<Sonmeleon> artus, где есть?
<Sonmeleon> как сделать так, чтоб и у меня было?
<artus> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list и раскоментить deb-src
<Sonmeleon> раскоментить - это что?
<boris_t> чуваг хоть напрягись погугли чтоли
<shenmue> VMV у меня gnome 2
<Sonmeleon> раскоментить - это скопировать сюда, что выдала команда? sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<tagezi> )
<VMV> shenmue, ясно:)
<Sonmeleon> пожааалуйста, помогите, очень надо..
<shenmue> хм...
<shenmue> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<shenmue> вот
<boris_t> !sources.list | Sonmeleon
<ubuntuhelp> Sonmeleon: Пакеты в Ubuntu разделены на несколько секций. Подробнее см. тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories и http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components . См. также https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources
<tagezi> shenmue: у него не работает по дефолту )
<artus> shenmue, тут проблема глобальнее) раскоментить репы с сорцами )
<shenmue> чего не работает именно?
<shenmue> 173 дрова качаем с сайта и ставим
<shenmue> либо через приблуду дров.
<tagezi> не пашет унего этот драйвер ) читай лог.. артус ему специально искал в гугле решение )
<artus> shenmue, ты это кому говориш ? "раскоментить - это скопировать сюда," не смущает ?
<artus> Sonmeleon, # перед записью убрать, это раскоменьтить, снять коментарий
<Sonmeleon> artus, вот так? "deb-src http://kz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-backports main restricted"
<artus> угу
<Sonmeleon> что с этим делать?
<Sonmeleon> вот такая ещё строка есть
<Sonmeleon> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu oneiric-security main restricted
<artus> Sonmeleon, http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D0%B2%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5  иди читай
<Sonmeleon> я читааал)))
<Sonmeleon> правда)
<Sonmeleon> Мне нужно установить драйвер, чтобы поставить 100 гц на мониторе
<tagezi> не зли артуса ) иди читай
<artus> Sonmeleon, зачем тебе 100 гц если ты понятия не имееш что ты делаеш )
<Sonmeleon> чтобы глаза не уставали так сильно. 75 гц вырубает. я не понимаю почему на 10.10 карта определялась нормально, с установленными проприетарными драйверами, и можно было поменять частоту обновления, а на 11.10 с драйверами, ни карта не определяется, ни измен
<UNIm95> Sonmeleon моник жк?
<Sonmeleon> ект
<Sonmeleon> SyncMaster 757mb 17 дюймов
<UNIm95> елт?
<artus> угу
<tagezi> блин.. они ещё живут?
<UNIm95> *элт
<UNIm95> Sonmeleon видиокарта какая?
<Sonmeleon> Geforce FX5500
<Sonmeleon> tagezi, живут)) ещё как
<tagezi> сейчас он после 15 раза повторения этого вопроса пойдёт читать что советуют )
<UNIm95> Sonmeleon сейчас ты созрел для дебиана
<UNIm95> Sonmeleon бери 6.0.3 и радуйся
<Sonmeleon> UNIm95, т.е.? ubuntu 6.0.3? или debian 6.0.3?
<UNIm95> Sonmeleon деб
<artus> Sonmeleon, sudo gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list  раскоментить deb-src , сохранить, потом в терминал sudo apt-get update  и потом по ману
<artus> ато чую ты в нано вообще потеряешся
<UNIm95> artus ты часом не путаешь нано с вимом?
<artus> UNIm95, ты вверх пролистай
<Sonmeleon> artus, сохранить в текстовом редакторе?
<tagezi> просто нажми сохранить
<tagezi> и закрой
<tagezi> только раскоментируй строчку перед этим
<UNIm95> народ вы гады
<tagezi> о_О
<UNIm95> аргументация: а источники приложений отменены?
<UNIm95> там просто галочку поставить и все
<artus> UNIm95, а они в бубунте работают адекватно?  да и не знаю я где там и что, там ногу сломать можно в тех кнопочках
<UNIm95> artus: очень дажею один раз разрешил сырцы и хрен их потом отключишь =)
<UNIm95> *очень даже
<Guest90653> господа операторы канала, я Cannot send to channel. что делать? (с http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=167493.0 ознакомился. вроде всё из вышеперечисленного применил)
<artus> смирится и жить дальше , с молчанкой то )
<Guest90653> я надеялся на ответ по существу, как-то
<tagezi> f jy xnj yt dblbn cnfnecf  что значит
<Guest90653> как мне жить, я разберусь. с чем смиряться, а с чем - нет - тоже) если, что спрошу совета, но это пока не тот случай.
<tagezi> а он что не видит статуса?
<artus> @kick Guest90653 тут не устраивают разборки
<SergeyIT> игра в го?
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<User844[web]> привет всем
<User844[web]> есть кто живой
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User844[web]> бот поршивый
<Lex_S> бгг
<SergeyIT> бот, он крутой, может и вмазать )
<User844[web]> если тут так тихо то подскажите мо же кто знает как как мост настроить wlanX br0
 * tagezi думал тут проблемма а тут мост
<User844[web]> не поверишь мост и есть проблема )
<User844[web]> с ча скину вводную
<User844[web]> Linux  2.6.38-13-generic #54-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 3 13:38:12 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<User844[web]> 09:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<User844[web]> inet addr:192.168.10.7  Bcast:192.168.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0 Gateway 192.168.10.254
<User844[web]> ну как бы все дальше глухо
<User844[web]> пробовл
<User844[web]> iface wlanX inet manual   wireless-essid MY_ESSID   wireless-key **********   wireless-mode master  # The local network bridge iface br0 inet static   bridge_ports wlanX   address 192.168.10.2   netmask 255.255.255.0
<artus> а чем мост wlanX br0 отличаетцо от eth0 br0 ? )
<User844[web]> лудше так http://paste.org.ru/?fy9x6t
<User844[web]> в том то и дело на wlanX не как поднять не могу
<User844[web]> есть идейки что прочекать ?
<artus> а где у тебя там второй ифейс с которым ты бридж строиш?
<User844[web]> в смысле второй ?
<artus> bridge_ports eth0 wlanX который
<artus> User844[web], ты к чему бридж то строиш?
<User844[web]> а при чем тут eth0 он у меня не живой ?
<User844[web]> весь трафик идет с wlanX
<artus> User844[web], http://wiki.debian.org/BridgeNetworkConnections
<User844[web]> а мост нужен на br0
<artus> User844[web], куда он у тебя идет?
<artus> я понимаю что мост, мост завязывает 2 интерфейса
<artus> а у тебя из одного входит и все, дальше что?
<artus> User844[web], или ты хитро решил построить мост на 1м интерфейсе ?
<User844[web]> это все переизбыток мана
<andrex> br наверное виртуальный интерфейс)
<andrex> закрученый на локалхост
<artus> andrex, ну так то оно так , только у него нет второго интерфеса )
<tagezi> а зачем пробрасывать мост на локалхост?
<User844[web]> с интерфесами проблем нет http://paste.org.ru/?3fqq34
<User844[web]> вобше мне мост для vpn && kvm нужен
<artus> эмммм
<User844[web]> какой будет диагносз
<User844[web]> какой будет диагноз ?
<artus> User844[web], http://paste.ubuntu.com/811122/ как то так наверно
<User844[web]> a kak понимать
<User844[web]>  # with TAP interface(s) above.
<User844[web]> eth="eth0"
<Intrpt> привет всем. немного страная проблема, может и не совсем с убунту, но.. из-за чего видео ютуб могло потерять красный фильтр?
<User844[web]> двова ?
<artus> User844[web], ты ж виртуалку отдаеш какой то интерфейс
<Intrpt> т.е. даже стопники на авто в видео синие =) обычное видео работает без нареканий
<Intrpt> 11.10, юнити
<User844[web]> какой проигрователь что за карта ?
<tagezi> а в чем сотришь ютуб?
<Intrpt> в хроме, было всё ок до вчерашнего дня
<Intrpt> через минитуб всё ок
<tagezi> в хроме или хромиуме?
<Intrpt> хром, дев ветка
<tagezi> странно, хром вроде не обнавлялся сегодня
<Intrpt> позавчера обновился дев вроде
<Intrpt> вчера только на ютуб зашёл и заметил.. значит в хроме проблема, просто довольно странная проблема, впервые такое
<tagezi> было такое как-то
<artus> Intrpt,  в деве всегда проблемы у хрома
<User844[web]> <Intrpt> a что если dpkg-reconfigure adobe-flash
<artus> User844[web],  смысл?
<Sonmeleon> Кто знает, как можно сделать эти грёбаные 100 гц?? =))) я уже с ума сойду сейчас. до этого получалось как-то через xrandr
<User844[web]> может выровнитца
<User844[web]> если браузер не фурычет с видео
<User844[web]> я правильно понял ?
<tagezi> Sonmeleon: тебе же ссылку давали
<Sonmeleon> да не могу я сделать через неё
<Sonmeleon> на первом же шагу ошибка
<artus> Sonmeleon, ну так делай через ксандр , проблема в чем ?
<Sonmeleon> я не помню как это делать.. перелопатил форум, не могу найти, что куда. в xorg у меня две строчки только, секции монитор нет..
<Intrpt> ок, всем спасибо =) буду минитуб пользовать.. а дев хром у меня более менее стабильно обычно работает, такой жёсткий баг впервые
<Sonmeleon> пытаюсь создать новый xorg, c помощью Xorg -configure выдаёт ошибку
<Sonmeleon> _XSERVTransSocketUNIXCreateListener: ...SocketCreateListener() failed
<Sonmeleon> _XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: server already running
<Sonmeleon> Fatal server error:
<Sonmeleon> Cannot establish any listening sockets - Make sure an X server isn't already running
<Sonmeleon> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
<Sonmeleon> 	 at http://wiki.x.org
<Sonmeleon>  for help.
<Sonmeleon> Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
<Sonmeleon>  ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<User844[web]> <Sonmeleon> может пора занятся гентой
<Sonmeleon> не хочу других дистрибутивов... =(
<artus> @kick Sonmeleon изыди флудер
<User844[web]> <artus> за что ? выкинул @kick Sonmeleon изыди флудер
<User844[web]> ?
<User844[web]> в чем прикол
<artus> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<andrex> он про пасту не знает
<artus> User844[web], зачем флудить сюда ?
<artus> люди обычно спрашиваю куда кинуть большой кусок текста
<tagezi> User844[web]: он весь вечер со своими дровами тут.. атрус ему даже объяснял что значит "раскоменть" )
<shenmue> еще можно прямую трансляцию дмеседж устроить
<User844[web]> <artus> да ладно не будь злым, ногии не знают, для этого и есть подобные касты
<andrex> Для текстов более 4-х строк - http://paste.pro" и читать оно не умеет
<artus> User844[web], в правилах все расписано, правила в шапке
<artus> незнание правил не освобождает )
<User844[web]> <artus> запустил скрипт ошимки
<User844[web]> ./bridGe: line 4: Requires:: command not found ./bridGe: line 21: openvpn: command not found
<User844[web]> ругается на  Requires: bridge-utils
<artus> User844[web], я тебе его дал на рассмотреть , как пример, а не как решение твоего вопроса , учитывая что ты даже тз не сформулировал адекватно
<User844[web]> так вот я и рассматриваю на ошибках
<User844[web]> я пробовал запускать этиим скриптом но тоже, где то что  пропускаю
<User844[web]> http://paste.org.ru/?b4zvdk
<User844[web]> есть у кого пример уже настроеного подобного моста ?
<andrex> прям все кинулись тебе кидать готовое решение, в гугле поищи
<User844[web]> гугл перерыл поэтому к вам пришел
<User844[web]> и готовое решение это не сикрет ведь так <andrex>
<artus> а главное, причем тут вайвайный влан, впн и квм
<User844[web]> трафик только через wlan а цель моста vpn
<nAgoHaK> добрый вечер
<User844[web]> разве это так сложно
<User844[web]> ?
<artus> nAgoHaK, ку
<artus> User844[web], ну а где ты обединяеш в своем мосте впн с вланом ?
<User844[web]> не понял, в смысле где ?
<artus> в прямом
<User844[web]> мост мостом лан наном
<artus> покажи конкретно
<artus> я только  bridge_ports wlanX и все вижу
<User844[web]> <artus> не поверишь но это я нагуглил
<User844[web]> на хабре http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/virtualization/71709/
<artus> @voice go8765
<Igor__> здрасте, подскажите плиз как решить проблему с драйвером, если ни на одном релизе бубна он не хочет норм рабоать?
<Igor__> здрасте, подскажите плиз как решить проблему с драйвером, если ни на одном релизе бубна он не хочет норм рабоать?
<baronos> !q | Igor__
<ubuntuhelp> Igor__: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<baronos> !repeat
<ubuntuhelp> Не думайте, что Вас игнорируют, и не повторяйте часто свой вопрос. Если никто не знает ответа, никто Вам и не ответит. Во время ожидания ответа Вы можете поискать помощь на https://help.ubuntu.com или http://wiki.ubuntu.com . См. также !patience.
<shenmue> !patience
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Igor__> извините за повтор))
<Igor__> драйвер на видеокарту новый, видеокарта старая...(Geforce 4 MX4000)
<Igor__> ставил разные дистрибутивы, от 8 до 11... драйвер ставится нормально, но не работает...не определяет монитора
<Lex_S> и драйвер тоже нужен старый
<baronos> legacy какой нить надо 173 попробовать
<Igor__> так он не подходит
<Igor__> ругается
<andrex|off> открыто дрова надо, а вабще менять железки пора agp умер
<shenmue> как понять не определяет моника?
<Igor__> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_nvidia  по этой статье ставил, из оф сайта качал для свое видео "Драйвер версии 96.XX.XX"
<Igor__> открываю "xorg"  не определен  моник
<Igor__> вобщем, уже множество релизов переустан. и ничего не помагае
<shenmue> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Igor__> не катит
<shenmue> что это значит?
<Igor__> пробовал, но как бы стандартная утилита не работает... хотя моник все же нашла
<shenmue> ну постави дрова. изображения нет или чего?
<shenmue> л*
<Igor__> если после установки дров, расширение стоит не правильно, хотя сталю 1024х768
<Igor__> *после
<Igor__> моник стандартной утилитой не определен
<Igor__> и толку с этих дров, не вижу и не знаю как исправить
<shenmue> что за стандартная утилита?
<Lex_S> я всегда думал что это nvidia-xconfig
<Igor__> http://imglink.ru/pictures/19-11-11/e8a24d2699b48d349b7a459a0a4168ad.jpg
<Lex_S> тю
<Igor__> nvidia-xconfig   это только для видеокарты Нвидиа
<Lex_S> ну
<Lex_S> а у тебя их там две чтоле?
<Igor__> да
<Lex_S> Оо
<Igor__> а как же?
<Igor__> одна в комплекте с бубном
<shenmue> я вообще не понял в чем проблема
<Igor__> вторая при установке дрова
<Igor__> после установки дров на мою видяху, вижу вот эту картину...  http://imglink.ru/pictures/19-11-11/e8a24d2699b48d349b7a459a0a4168ad.jpg
<Igor__> правил "xorg" не работает
<shenmue> ну а в нвидия сеттинг лазил?
<Igor__> расширение 1024х786   не работает, стоит иное
<tagezi> Igor__: у тебя сколько железных видеокарт стоит?
<Igor__> как бы в сетинге не лазил ... не  видел подобного на форумах и гугле
<Igor__> 2 видяхи
<Igor__> одна интегр, ну Нвидиа я юзаю с веником
<tagezi> а какую настраиваешь?
<Igor__> та что интегр, без дела
<Igor__> ясно что Нвидиа строю
<tagezi> 02:05:13       +Igor__ | nvidia-xconfig   это только для видеокарты Нвидиа
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-12.png вот нвидиа сеттингс
<tagezi> ладно.. наверное я не въезжаю
<tagezi> всем бай
<Igor__> кста, вот про эту утилиту я и говорил.. пробовал менять там конфиги, не катит.. хотя монитор определил..
<shenmue> так ты не можешь выстваить разрешение экрана?
<shenmue> выставить*
<Igor__> с этим бубном всегда какие-то танцы))) вот бы сесть и поехать как с веником...
<Igor__> не могу поставить норм расш
<shenmue> ну наверное танцы у тех кто кота за яши тянет. и не может сразу написать суть проблемы
<go8765|off> Igor__, я где-то видел про проблемы, возникающие при наличии 2ув видеокарт
<shenmue> у него декстоп
<go8765|off> shenmue, и что?
<shenmue> тут одна в материнке и одна обычная
<go8765> я ж говрю, что видел что-то подобное
<artus> go8765, интегрированая отключенаЮ, она не влияет
<shenmue> это на ноутах с 2 картами проблема
<go8765> shenmue, может быть.
<artus> Igor__, xrandr тебе в руки
<shenmue> потому что там слабая для экономоии энергии юзается
 * go8765 слышит звон и не знает гдеон...
<shenmue> и нужно переключатся между слабой и мощной
<Igor__> я не думаю, что это проблема в этом... бубны ставятся, минт тоже ставится, альт тоже ставится, симпл тоже, но все танцуют с видяхой...
<shenmue> это не танцы с видяхой
<go8765> Igor__, может твой ответ где-то сдесь http://goo.gl/eOHuU
<shenmue> а обычной запрос в гугле "ubuntu разрешение экрана nvidia"
<shenmue> увсё
<Igor__> просто не могу понять в чем проблема...  на одном с форумов писали что видяха той же серии, но в них все норм
<artus> go8765, причем тут интегрирована на десктопе ? если она физически отключаетцо?
<shenmue> лана я спать. всем бай
<artus> Igor__, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1437584
<andrex|off> бывало, на старых некоторых мамках глючило видео при использовании дискретной графики, при наличии интегрированной, толи не выключалась встроенная корректно толи ещё чего, правда на вин
<Igor__> возможно и в этом проблема, редкая гадость((
<artus> еще один писатель?
<artus> Igor__, по ссылочке тему nvidia driver 96 doesn't work with Geforce4 MX-4000 видиш?
<Igor__> угу, ща почитаю
<Igor__> mx-4000 is still being manufactured and sold in the U.S. and other countries. NVIDIA at least is trying to support Linux. Ubuntu used to support this card and now it doesn't, which means ubuntu has lost functionality--plain and simple.  This card is going to be used for a television broadcast, so i need a stable and reliable nvidia 96xx driver (ideally with compiz support). if i can't get this card working in 10.04 then it's lookin
<artus> Igor__, как вариант nouveau и http://open-life.org/blog/ubuntu/1684.html
<artus> Igor__, принудительно разрешение и частоту ты задаш
<Igor__> правил xorg, принудительно задав параметры, не катит....
<artus> Igor__, через xrandr ты ксорг вообще не трогаеш
<artus> Igor__, я так на строеной древней интелине растягивал  , работаеть
<Igor__> я раньше, на своей интегр видяхе ставил 100ГЦ через правку ксорга
<Igor__> artus    спасибо за статейку, буду пробовать
<artus> Igor__, это канает с коректно стоящим драйвером на видео
<artus> у меня к сожалению оно нифига коректно не становитцо
<artus> ибо не видео а издевательство )
<Asker> привет, есть русскоговорящие?
<Asker> нужна помощь
<Igor__> artus  попробую, дальше будет видно... дрова то стоят
<go8765> !help | Asker
<ubuntuhelp> Asker: Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Igor__> +Asker что у тебя?
<artus> Asker, │Ubuntu Russian как бы  намекает, чтоль
<go8765> !ask | Asker
<ubuntuhelp> Asker: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Asker> я никак не могу войти в ubuntu one
<Igor__> =))
<Asker> зарегистрировался через клиент в windows
<Asker> потому, что иначе никак не получалось
<artus> Asker, https://one.ubuntu.com/ здесь логинишся?
<Asker> сча попробую
<Asker> неа, говорит мол пароль не совподает
<artus> ну и что ты тогда хочеш?
<Asker> так в windows не возникает проблем, почему тут так? и как это исправить?
<artus> Asker, ну так иди в виндовс  если тебя фраза "мол пароль не совподает " не наводит ни на какие мысли
<artus> Asker, причем тут виндовс вообше ?
<artus> если тебя не пускает с твоей учеткой на оффсайт
<artus> она же для клиента юзается
<Asker> ты предлагаешь отдельную учетку для ubuntu клиента завести?
<artus> рукалицо
<go8765> Asker, он тонко намекает, что ты ошибаешься с паролем
<baronos> Asker: а востановить через убунту пароль, не?
<artus> Asker, учетка на https://one.ubuntu.com/  является логином для клиента
<artus> или вспоминай чего ты там регал или регай по новому
<Asker> пароль ввожу идентичный тому , что в винде
<Asker> буду по новому
<baronos> востанови пароль
<Igor__> +Asker   ты правильно пароль вводишь?  может раскладку не перекл либо капслок
<Asker> не не, все правильно
<artus> Asker, все правильно не котируется если тебя не пускает на сайте )
<Asker> все, понял))) не тот лог, фак)))
<go8765> Asker, нга всякий случай, рекомендую временно создать текстовый файлик с паролем на флешке и копипастить его, тем самым проверив.
<artus> @kick Asker нефиг тут ругатся
<Igor__> а проблемс то в елементарном))
<artus> да нет там вообще никакой проблемы
<andrex|off> кроме рук
<artus> некоторым просто дальше виндовса и выходить не стоит :D
<Igor__> руки это и есть проблема))
<Igor__> artus  про веник ты прав
<go8765> в такие цынничные моменты я вспоминаю перевод слова убунта и содрогаюсь...
<Igor__> генту и содрогаюсь это супер фраза))
#ubuntu-ru 2012-01-21
<scogra> Ну да... суббота. нет никого
<sharikoff> а я щас женился съездил
<scogra> sharikoff<-:привет
<scogra> дело есть
<sharikoff> й
<scogra> sharikoff<-:кста, поздравляю
<sharikoff> спасип
<Tresh777> всем здаров, живые есть?
<Snowdrift> -
<skai-falkorr> не.нет
<Tresh777> =) тут для новичков есть отдельный чат или все в одном?
<Snowdrift> Tresh777, что хотел спросить то?
<Tresh777> на главной странице предложено куча версий и вариантов. какую посоветуете, для чувака с хорошим железом и водянкой...
<Tresh777> нужна для прог с графикой и для игрушек.
<Tresh777> Я давно присматриваюсь к подобной оси, на одной днюхе разговарил с админом который рубит  в люнексе, говорил можно что то запихнуть в убунуту и заставить пахать виндовские проги
<Snowdrift> можно
<skai-falkorr> Tresh777: ставь любимую шindows 7 максималочка зверь и не парь мозги
<Snowdrift> со встроенным радмином )
<Snowdrift> Tresh777, http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<skai-falkorr> со встроенным сглаживателем межушного нервного узла, судя по всему
<skai-falkorr> Snowdrift: а ты добрый, я посмотрю.человека, которому комп родители для игр купили предлагать альтернет?ну ты суров
<Tresh777> чувак сори но я уе взрослый..)
<Snowdrift> там вроде все понятно
<Tresh777> комп сам себе собрал и воду на него тоже сам себе крутил.. д
<Tresh777> и на самом деле хочется заморочится..
<skai-falkorr> нюню.пьянки с "админами в люнексе", знающие что в убунте есть чтото, чтобы пахать вендовые проги - эт тебя ооочень характеризует как взрослого
<skai-falkorr> небось собрался сразу нерошку, кип, винамп поставить в убунту?
<Tresh777> да не я не осуждаю, чтоб все точки над и расставить))) сори если обидел... насколько я понимаю..  градаций в ней нет на 64 и 32 бита
<Tresh777> как ни странно нет хочу кад, кредо  и мапинфо... и еще пару прог по геодезии
<skai-falkorr> Snowdrift: он совсем суров.
<skai-falkorr> Tresh777: если у тебя есть деньги купить кад, почему ты не можешь купить венду? 3к против 100к за кад - мелочи же
<Tresh777> у меня валяется гдето 32 бита проф..
<skai-falkorr> ну вот ставь туда и там в каде работай
<Snowdrift> Tresh777, http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Tresh777> тоесть смысла нет менять одну ось на другую.
<Snowdrift> Tresh777, реши сам для себя, почитай.................
<Tresh777> я не противник винды,  винда не так уж плохо, она писалась для офисных людей... и работает она нормально если лицуха,
<skai-falkorr> смысла нет
<skai-falkorr> если все работает - найди девушку и трать время на нее, а не на копание там, где не надо
<himik> и да, пойми одну вещь, пока сам не попробуешь не поймешь и это касается всего на этом свете
<Tresh777> спасиб за совет, довльно актуальный, но на грузка на мозг тоже нужна..
<Snowdrift> это про девушку?
<Tresh777> да))  ( недавно разбежались)
<himik> девушки это еще та нагрузка на мозг
<Tresh777>  и не только на мозг
<Tresh777> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent <--- вот мне эту штуку кинули, я так понял тут есть то что мне нужно, всмысле  тут могу поставить видосовские проги..
<Snowdrift> Tresh777, скачай для начала desktop\
<Tresh777> вот блин похоже придется заморочится не слабо
<Tresh777> он один или есть варианты загрузок?
<Tresh777> по той ссылке что ты мне кинул я уе все загрузил
<Snowdrift> скачай вот это http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Gakonis> Всем привет...
<Tresh777> здаров
<Gakonis> Видно что я пишу?
<Gakonis> видно)
<Tresh777> Snowdrif все скачалосьь
<Tresh777> значит если я правильно тебя понял сначало я ставлю desktop а потом уже когда все поставлю ставлю тот пакет настроек
<skai-falkorr> Snowdrift: ты все еще думаешь, что стоит его грузить?
<Tresh777> =)
<Snowdrift> Tresh777, ставь пока
<Tresh777> попробывать думаю стоит) если не пойдет.. то спасиб за старания вам.. но как говарится не сраслось..
<skai-falkorr> Snowdrift: ему еще школу заканчивать.а ты что ему советуешь.пусть сидит на шинде и играет в игрушки там
<Snowdrift> )
<Tresh777> )
<Tresh777> а вы сами давно сидите на этой оси?
<skai-falkorr> 8 год как
<Snowdrift> примерно столько же
<Snowdrift> дистры разные были
<Tresh777> а вот теперь вспомни как  ты на нее подсел)..
<skai-falkorr> поэтому и говорю.иди на шинду.тут ты ничего не найдешь себе.понтоваться перед одноклассниками можешь и телефоном, который у родителей попросишь.
<Tresh777> забавное замечание но, я стобой не согласен. у меня просто обычный, интерес к новому.
<skai-falkorr> у таких как ты не бывает просто интереса.не тот возраст
<Tresh777> ты знаеш  сколько мне? всего лишь предпологать можешь, или думаешь я тут по тролить сел..
<Tresh777> ладно кадый останется при своем мнении и больше не будем тут флудить.
<Tresh777> каждый*
<skai-falkorr> знаеш, предпологать, сначало, попробывать, говарится (сразу две ошибки), сраслось, заморочится (несколько раз. мягкий знак вобще твоя слабость), на грузка,
<skai-falkorr> это так.навскидку
<skai-falkorr> а к запятым у тебя ток подведен на клавиатуре, судя по всему
<Tresh777> чувак у меня дисликсия я в принципе если не напригаюсь пишу без грамотно(
<Tresh777> с русским у меня была проблема что в школе что в универе, славо богу есть ворд) который моет ошибки проверять.
<skai-falkorr> чувак у тебя гладкий мозг.ты не напрягаешься вообще никак.иди в венду.играй в игрушки.родители тебя лет до 50 прокормят дома
 * Snowdrift ушол играть в StarCraft2
<Tresh777> Snowdrift смотри если видна использует набор библиотек (Dll)  ты они в этом  есть "://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent"  или их отдельно качать надо..
<Tresh777> вот блин слился..
<boris_t> !wine | Tresh777
<ubuntuhelp> Tresh777: Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
<Tresh777> спасиб
<Tresh777> не большое уточнение, это пашет как виртуальная машина или позволяет просто запускать видосовские проги через набор инструкций
<Tresh777> ?
<Gakonis> Позволяет запускать приложения.
<Gakonis> Просто...
<Tresh777> тоесть без всяких виртуальных машин. спасибо. пойду разбираться
<Snowdrift> эмулирует среду
<Gakonis> Во, правильно.
<Tresh777> ну что, пойду пробывать, вроде все скачал. всем спасибо кто отозвался.
<DaNaG_> Всем привет подскажите как вывести список каналов
<skai-falkorr>  /list
<andrex>  /list
<DaNaG_> спс
<DaNaG_> !list
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Вы можете найти мой моск тут http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi Как меня использовать? просто напишите: ![утилита_linux] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так.
<DaNaG_>  /list
<aleksei`> всем привет
<iamdevice> test
<ubuntuhelp> iamdevice, Failed!
<iamdevice> наконец-то ))
<iamdevice> help
<iamdevice> хм... какие комманды у бота?
<skai-falkorr> злые.ты не захочешь этого узнавать:)
<iamdevice> опасно опасно )))
<andrex> !help > iamdevice
<ubuntuhelp> iamdevice, please see my private message
<iamdevice> а как-нибудь можно сделать образ системы, чтобы потом его устанавливать как новую? что-то вроде сборки, но на основе уже установленной
<iamdevice> везде отсылают на образы хардов через клонзиллу, но у меня система шифруется cryptsetup'ом весь диск (бут-раздел на другом харде)
<skai-falkorr> румастерсис
<skai-falkorr> *ре
<iamdevice> ставил, как-то он у меня криво работал... возможно дело в моей криворукости )))
<iamdevice> а можно влить затаренный корневой раздел в поставляемый образ убунты?
<boris_t> зачем, восстановить корень? тагда проще на флеху его скинуть и загрузить лайв сиди
<iamdevice> ну я просто хочу чтобы можно было делать развертку образа, для скорости установки на другие компы
<skai-falkorr> ремастерсис в руки и все
<yurau> кто-н с jailkit работал?
<yurau> у меня sudo apt-get upgrade не работает
<skai-falkorr> почини
<yurau> как?
<skai-falkorr> нам то откуда знать.ты даже не сказал в чем ошибка
<yurau> сейчас загружу картинки. мне кажется что какая-то прога блокирует. например jailkit
<yurau> сначала предложение обновить http://itmages.ru/image/view/396955/490bee03
<yurau> потом все виснет http://itmages.ru/image/view/396956/00a6d4a4
<andrex> блин а чё текст на пасту просто скопировать не судьба, да?
<yurau> сервер нагружен программами. apt-cache-ng, fail2ban, и jailkit я вродек отключил. ошибка не исчезла
<skai-falkorr> какая ошибка?
<andrex> я вабще чёт никакой ошибки не вижу
<yurau> зависание apt-get upgrade
<yurau> он дальше висит и ничего не делает
<yurau> могу на пасту дать если надор
<yurau> виснет через ssh и в консоли режима 3
<skai-falkorr> виснет на каком моменте?
<boris_t>  с зеркалами все нормально с которых тянеш? обычным wget можешь затянуть пакеты с этого зеркала?
<yurau> на второй картинке показано.
<skai-falkorr> yurau: а для Ъ? которые экономят интернет, чтобы скорость не упала с торрента?
<yurau> boris_t: думаю что с инетом все нормельно
<yurau> skai-falkorr: не понял
<skai-falkorr> andrex: а ты понял, что я сказал?
<andrex> skai-falkorr: да, не в картинке нужно)
<skai-falkorr> yurau: видишь?люди понимают.и ты можешь:)
<yurau> пожалуйста в пасте http://paste.ubuntu.com/811752/
<skai-falkorr> эт какая команда?
<yurau> мне кажется что jailkit банит каталог tmp. я только не понимаю как он это делает. и получается что руут блокирует тоже.
<andrex> ага и ещё земля квадратная
<gPaKoH4uK> а q не пробовали нажать? )
<yurau> skai-falkorr: вот начало http://paste.ubuntu.com/811762/ , sudo apt-get upgrade
<skai-falkorr> ага.апдейты.ну во первый жейл тут не виноват, бо пакеты качаются в var/cahce/apt/archives
<skai-falkorr> попробуй через апдейт менеджер обновить.если тож самое - бум думать дальше
<yurau> gPaKoH4uK: сначала думал что смеетесь. решил попробовать - СРАБОТАЛО! )
<yurau> gPaKoH4uK: что это за команда (клавиша )  такая странная?
<gPaKoH4uK> yurau: ну так надо думать, что вам предоставили инфу для ознакомления
<gPaKoH4uK> yurau: выход
<yurau> skai-falkorr: обновлял не раз. теперь все впорядке
<yurau> в первый раз сталкиваюсь с этим
<skai-falkorr> gPaKoH4uK: апт-гет апгрейд не предоставляет инфу для ознакомления.просто не написано так.либо он чегот не договаривает, либо врет
<gPaKoH4uK> skai-falkorr: не апт гет, а пакет который ставился вывалил инфу
<yurau> все происходило в прямом эфире
<skai-falkorr> он говорит что только апт-гет запустил
<gPaKoH4uK> yurau: все бывает в первый раз, я на первый раз тоже тупил
<skai-falkorr> пакеты,устанавливаемые в апт-гет не дают таку инфу
<skai-falkorr> обновления лангпаков по крайней мереъ
<gPaKoH4uK> skai-falkorr: а на пасте он для кого выложил?)
<skai-falkorr> дык там аптгет
<skai-falkorr> а он не делает так
<gPaKoH4uK> тогда советую глазки разуть :)
<skai-falkorr> gPaKoH4uK: а тебе советую мозг включить.
<skai-falkorr> он дал только выхлопы.и обрезки
<skai-falkorr> апт-гет так не делает
<skai-falkorr> пакеты, которые обновляет - не дают инфу
<skai-falkorr> следовательно - он чегот не договаривает
<gPaKoH4uK> skai-falkorr: моему выключенному мозгу хватило и обрезков ;)
<skai-falkorr> gPaKoH4uK: а включил бы - смог бы подумать.или у ты из тех, у кого страусы летают, раз в кино так было?
<gPaKoH4uK> skai-falkorr: не стоит свою недалекость за грубостью прятать
<skai-falkorr> gPaKoH4uK: эт ты себе скажи:)
<skai-falkorr> а я пока не грубил:)и думал больше тебя:)
<gPaKoH4uK> ну пока у нас тут только Вы ведете себя как хамло
<skai-falkorr> gPaKoH4uK: не.ты.я только даю советы:)если тебе они кажутся хамством - сочувству. твоему уровню развития:)
<astap> упс
<gPaKoH4uK> пока что Вы неприкрыто хамили, и пытались доказать что умнее остальных
<gPaKoH4uK> при том что проблема была решена
<skai-falkorr> gPaKoH4uK: не.неприкрыто хамил ты.а я дал совет велючить мозг.ты в следующей фразе подтвердил, что он у тебя выключен:)ну и где хамство?
<skai-falkorr> все таки сильно сочувствую твоему уровню развития
<skai-falkorr> хотя в 95% ты попадаешь
 * gPaKoH4uK не нуждается в сочуствии
<yurau> давайте следующее состязание :) кто из вас ответит на другой вопрос. не мой. у меня сейчас все ок.
<UA1000> мммм, обьясните  как эти коментарии вы создаёте со звёздочкой фиолетовым шрифтом, какой клиент и т.п. ??
<gPaKoH4uK> UA1000: сообщение с /me начинайте
<yurau> оо gPaKoH4uK опять победил :)
<gPaKoH4uK> yurau: не стоит, а то шума сейчас будет пустого
 * UA1000 УА1000 медленно опустошает 0.5 кедровица
<skai-falkorr> yurau: и получает приз:)ничего:)
<skai-falkorr> yurau: ну а я медальку за второе место в виде бутербродика с копченностями :)
<UA1000> ну это примерно как комменнарии в Java /*........**/
<Nagliy> Привет всем)
 * UA1000 УА починил электрошокер и шуруповёрт, повесил кусок салам синицам а те его жрать не хотят )))
<andrex> UA1000: по моему ты кедровища своего перепил)
<SergeyIT> убери подальше инструменты, которые починил - синицы нынче грамотные
<UA1000> гмм, интереснокогда появится первый планшет под управлением ОС
<UA1000> Precise Pangolin
<skai-falkorr> электрошокер, чтобы вырубить. и шуруповерт, чтобы шурупоертным криптоанализом выяснить, где остальное сало
<skai-falkorr> когда ты возьмешь андроидопланшет и поставишь туда убунту
<UA1000> а ещё кое-кто (некто) обещал нам смартфоны под управлением ОС
<UA1000> Ubuntu
<UA1000> представляю радость появления первого смарта в розничной сети ))
<SergeyIT> ОС значения не имеет
<liveadmin> дак есть таковые
<UA1000> ну их ведь за язык никто не тянул
<liveadmin> в принципе под линуксами много телефонов...
<liveadmin> андроид тот же убунту
<liveadmin> ядро убунтовское
<UA1000> вообще мы здесь не про ядро рассуждаем
<skai-falkorr> ядро линуксовое
<skai-falkorr> вообще то
<skai-falkorr> и убунтовского там ниче нет
<skai-falkorr> патчи там свои
<liveadmin> там ядро взято убунтовское
<liveadmin> модифицрованное
<liveadmin> ну не важно
<liveadmin> в любой случае линуксовое
<iamdevice> сорри что влажу в беседу... а где "там"?
<liveadmin> любом*
<liveadmin> в андроиде
<iamdevice> понятно... но вроде же разрабатывается некое Ubuntu Phone?
<liveadmin> по крайней мере это уже шаг вперед. а как вы представляете убунту интересно на телефоне? то что там гном стоять что ли будет? :D
<iamdevice> гном на мобиле - это круто ))))
<Sonmeleon> извините, за вчерашний косяк с флудом. эт нечайно получилось, хотел скопировать только ошибку, а получилось, что весь текст
<iamdevice> ну я себе представляю что-то наподобие того, как это реализовано в MeeGo на Nokia N9
<Sonmeleon> стыжусь и прошу прощения:-[
<liveadmin> да всем п**
<SergeyIT> liveadmin, щас забанят ))
<liveadmin> мечтайте
<liveadmin> какие основания для бана?) я вот их не вижу.
<SergeyIT> **
<liveadmin> типо флуд?)
<andrex> замаскированый мат
<liveadmin> это у вас он по фрейду замаскированый, у меня это пофиг
<liveadmin> проблема решена? каждый думает в меру своей испорчености)
<Sonmeleon> Кто знает, можно установить драйвер nvidia, который предлагает ubuntu 10.10 на 11.10? Скачал deb пакет, установил его с помощью менеджера приложений, но после перезагрузки не грузится убунту.
<liveadmin> Nokia продажная тварь
<SergeyIT> Sonmeleon, а зачем?
<iamdevice> а на офсайте нет дров чтоли?
<liveadmin> у тебя одна видеокарта?
<Sonmeleon> одна видеокарта
<liveadmin> у меня с нвидиа проблема была - там во первых сам ксорг писал, во вторых было две видяхи одна в проце, другая дискретка на ноуте.)
<liveadmin> ксорг конфиг*
<Sonmeleon> SergeyIT, думаю, что проблема моя в драйвере. потому что на 10.10 всё было нормально
<skai-falkorr> наглая ложь, флуд, скрытые маты, флейм.диагноз ясен.нужно лечение
<skai-falkorr> @voice liveadmin
<liveadmin> skai-falkorr, действительно, вы столько смогли нафлудить в одном сообщении. Меня научите?)
<skai-falkorr> @mode +q liveadmin
<skai-falkorr> liveadmin: ага
<andrex> )
<skai-falkorr> liveadmin: сча возьму лопату и начну учить
<liveadmin> да ты остряк я посмортю)
<liveadmin> умеешь теги писать. молодец)
<tagezi> блин.. сил у народа много...
<liveadmin> так о нвидиа, у тебя xorg.conf то создан, там драйвер указан?
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: кикни его и дело с концом... пол дня бардак тут устраивают
<Sonmeleon> liveadmin, нет, я сейчас полностью снёс nvidia
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: да дай ты ему шанс.авось эволюционирует хотяб до человека прямоходящего
<SergeyIT> хотя бы до прямосидящего )
<Sonmeleon> по мануалу для новичков (на ubuntu.ru) драйвер версии 173.хх.хх установить не получается. пишет, что nvidia-173-modalises не найден и nvidia-glx-173 тоже не найден
<andrex> Sonmeleon: а чё бубунта не предложила драйвер, зачем дебку качал? попробуй nvidia-xconfig может заработает или /etc/X11/xorg.conf удали или пересоздай в ручную
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: не.прямоходящего.и утопает куда подальше
<liveadmin> Sonmeleon с сайта не пробовал скачать ? там в run файле. черт, я помню что много очень модулей выгружал через modprobe что бы нормально встала, но не помню каких...
<liveadmin> ребят на сайте nvidia есть драйвера ведь. Там установщик сам xorg конфигурирует.
<skai-falkorr> andrex: он старый хотел,а поставить старый не смог.решил со старого выпуска скачать.хотя в каждом три поколения дров представлены
<Sonmeleon> Убунта драйвер предложила. Устанавливал его. Но толку нет, система не определяет видео. До этого стояла Ubuntu 10.10, там всё было хорошо с видяхой. Вот и думаю, что проблема с драйвером. Поэтому хочу установить версию драйвера, который был на 10.10
<liveadmin> ясно всё. дак попробуй вариант - с сайта. если всё таки не получится ничего...
<andrex> Sonmeleon: да вы батенька, виртуоз, а не подумал что пакеты делаются для каждой версии персонально)
<tagezi> Sonmeleon: бесмысленно ставить дрова для старой версии ОС. там изменилось ядро и дрова не будут работать.. либо, их как минимум нужно пересобрать
<skai-falkorr> andrex: и что версия иксов сииииильно отличается
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: модуль собирается под любое ядро.а вот поддержка иксов - эт опасность
<Sonmeleon> вооон оно что.. понятно, спасибо за ответ. а то ещё б весь день парился в поисках ответа что да как, чтоб потом заново всё ставить...
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: понятно.. но в итоге всёравно пересобирать
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: в каком итоге?
<andrex> tagezi: ага, БИНАРНЫЕ дрова пересобирать))
<tagezi> а нвидиа только в бинарнике поставляется?
<andrex> tagezi: ну он то закрытые ставит
<Sonmeleon> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ru/oneiric/nvidia-173 - если отсюда скачиваю deb-пакет, потом устанавливаю. Не грузится система... Вроде начинается boot-экран, но потом белым по чёрному пишет, что всякие вещи стартуют. Например: "Starting bluetooth           [Ok]" и другие строки, но система сама не 
<andrex> Sonmeleon: читай выше чё я писал, может поможет
<artus> Sonmeleon,  ти мне логику обясни, нафига на твой музейный експонат натягивать 11.10 ?
<Sonmeleon> Да я не знаю, спрашивал какую версию ставить. Сказали, ставь либо последнюю 11.10, либо с lts предыдущую
<Sonmeleon> решил поставить 11.10
<artus> мдя
<Sonmeleon> А что посоветуешь поставить?
<Sonmeleon> или вернуться на winxp?
<skai-falkorr> я за последний вариант
<tagezi> )
<iamdevice> )))
<artus> второе ) и игратца в линукс на виртуалке )
<artus> пока не поймеш что в состоянии беспроблемно хотя б поставить без подсказок
<tagezi> к стати с вириуалкой это идея.. потихоньку, читая мануалы учиться
<iamdevice> я на виртуалке учился генту ставить
<iamdevice> от это было нечто )))
<andrex> tagezi: можно и не потихоньку, убивая раз за разом систему пока не надоест
<iamdevice> кстати, народ... кто-нибудь выводил информацию о проигрываемых треках в conky из rhythmbox?
<skai-falkorr> andrex: ну с системо он и наши мозги пытается убить
<iamdevice> я видел вариант с rhythmbox-client, но его нет в репах
<skai-falkorr> iamdevice: man conky-hardcore
<tagezi> andrex: мой вариант )))) но не надоело )) а сейчас для экспериментов поставил виртуалку )
<artus> iamdevice, на форуме, тема на 150 страница, там уже пообвыводились всем чем угодно, полистай
<tagezi> Sonmeleon: nтут копал? http://www.nvidia.ru/Download/index.aspx?lang=ru
<Sonmeleon> копаю сейчас
<Sonmeleon> http://www.nvidia.ru/object/linux-display-ia32-173.14.28-driver-ru.html - вроде этот нужен?
<Sonmeleon> Качал вот это: nvidia-173_173.14.28-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Sonmeleon> Теперь по мануалу (ubuntu.ru) по установке драйвера вручную?
<Sonmeleon> стооооп, только не кикайте, пожааалуйста
<artus> флуданеш - забаню
<andrex> Sonmeleon: arch покажи
<artus> !paste | Sonmeleon
<ubuntuhelp> Sonmeleon: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<User088[web]> Здравствуйте. Скажите, пожалуйста, установка убунты 11.10 и 10.04 различаются?
<andrex> нет
<tagezi> как нет? )
<Sonmeleon> andrex, что значит arch? как его показать?
<Sonmeleon> artus, спасибо =)
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: так.не различаются
<skai-falkorr> далее далее далее готово
<andrex> Sonmeleon: введи и покажи чё напишет
<User088[web]> Для первой установки какую версию лучше поставить? =)
<User088[web]> Для ознакомления)
<artus> User088[web], а не всели равно в чем не разбиратся? )
<Sonmeleon> andrex, i686
<andrex> Sonmeleon: ладно колупайся дальше)
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: а.. в этом смысле )) ну тогда да - нет )
<Sonmeleon> andrex, должно было быть больше информации? или не сталкивался с таким динозавром?))
<tagezi> нормальный проц )
<tagezi> ли правильнее архитектура?
<andrex> Sonmeleon: да не, нормально усё
<andrex> tagezi: да архитектура
<Sonmeleon> Так понимаю, что нельзя установить на 11.10 старый драйвер, чтобы он нормально встал?
<andrex> Sonmeleon: можно наверно, тока зачем ты дебки качаешь когда оно в репах есть
<andrex> !xorg > Sonmeleon
<ubuntuhelp> Sonmeleon, please see my private message
<Sonmeleon> andrex, как установить из репов старый драйвер на новую ос и где их найти не знаю. поэтому нашёл деб и думал, что он встанет нормально, как приложения
<Sonmeleon> sudo: /etc/init.d/gdm: command not found - как ещё можно остановить? пробовал service gdm stop, тоже не получается..
<andrex> ligtdm
<andrex> service lightdm stop
<tagezi> andrex: а в чем разница между arch и uname -m
<andrex> буковки разные
<andrex> короче так
<andrex> ping
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Failed!
<tagezi> andrex: что страшно стало? )
<andrex> нет, просто чёт тихо
<ghabit> Привет.
<ghabit> Я установил minidlna сервер. И запустил. (sudo /etc/init.d/minidlna start)
<ghabit> Как добавить демон в автозагрузку?
<ghabit> ubuntu 11.10
<tagezi> ghabit: http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BA+%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%82%D1%8C+%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BD+%D0%B2+%D0%B0%D0%B2%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%B3%D1%80%D1%83%D0%B7%D0%BA%D1%83+Ubuntu
<andrex> http://goo.gl/hrFxx - так лучше, а то не котоые искать не хотят
<andrex> некоторые *
<tagezi> andrex: как пользоваться короткими ссылками? а то я вечно немереные длинной кидаю
<ghabit> tagezi, везде разные варианты.
<ghabit> Я хочу правильный.
<tagezi> ghabit: правильный тот который тебе понравиться
<ghabit> tagezi, раньше было rc-update add daemon defaults
<ghabit> А теперь чо?
<tagezi> если тебе нравиться как это работает - значит, для тебя это правильно
<ghabit> ГДЕ МОЙ tc-update?
<ghabit> *rc-update
<ghabit> )
<tagezi> ghabit: ты это прочел? 17:43:57        andrex
<ghabit> Есть юзер-френдли вариант и все?
<ghabit> Понятно что можно выучить язык программирования какой-нибудь и зашить это в модуль для ядра.
<ghabit> Просто команда
<ghabit> Или все комьюнити из зеленых троллей состоят типо tagezi ?
<ghabit> )
<artus> чем тебя rc.local не устраивает?
<ghabit> У которых два варианта - 1. Гугл. 2. Ты это прочел.
<artus> @voice ghabit
<ghabit> artus, я просто не знаю что это такое. Только что установил ubuntu, поставил minidlna.
<ghabit> Просто хочу в автозапуск :)
<ghabit> А звучит rc.local классно.
<Lex_S> ghabit:  nano /etc/rc.local
<ghabit> tagezi, "понравится" без мягкого знака.
<baronos> хола хола)
<Userubuntu234> enna не потянул HD. какой ещё проигрыватель можно попробовать?
<baronos> vlc
<Userubuntu234> HD 720p
<ghabit> Userubuntu234, я использую smplayer
<Userubuntu234> vlc ещё хуже. настраивать надо?
<baronos> нафига, запускаешь и смотришь. Можно собрать тотем 3,3,4 его попробовать.
<andrex> Userubuntu234: может проблема не в плеере а в железках
<VEvgeniyV> 1
<Userubuntu234> наверно в железках. спасибо всем)
<skai-falkorr> пытался одеть на улицу зеленые трусы.холодно.посоветуйте другие цвета, в которых будет теплее?
<andrex> желтые не?)
<skai-falkorr> andrex: в желтых еще холоднее. стирать надо?
<andrex> обязательно, в грязных холод больше пристаёт)
<VlAleVas_> Помогите, перестала запускаться Unity. Ошибка segmentation fault
<skai-falkorr> andrex: вот и посоветовал бы ему настроить.чеж ты сразу то ему посоветовал сменить трусы на штаны?
<andrex> skai-falkorr: а так правильней как то)
<andrex> VlAleVas_: подробностей ты не рассказал поэтому держи http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1766545
<VlAleVas_> Гуглить я и сам умею, нашел вариант отключить проперитарные драйвера, но до этого всё работало
<artus> VlAleVas_, вай, ты гуглить умееш? а свормулировать вопрос адекватно умееш? или тебя сразу на поиски телепатов отправить ?
<VlAleVas_> http://pastebin.com/7NY2id5x
<VlAleVas_> Вот весь лог
<VlAleVas_> Извиняюсь что не сразу выложил
<artus> попытка натянуть 5й юнити методом добавления реп от 12й бубунты ?
<VlAleVas_> И ручное удаление
<VlAleVas_> После этого
<artus> ну так может сразу надо было сказать?
 * artus прокачал модуль телепатии
<skai-falkorr> VlAleVas_: ну так откатывай каждый пакет, что с реп обновил до текущей версии
<skai-falkorr> VlAleVas_: а потом го в инет читать как правильно ставить юнити5
<VlAleVas_> Вроде бы откинул. Ставить пятёрку пока не собираюсь.
<VlAleVas_> *откатил
<VlAleVas_> я все зависимости решил при удалении unity 5 (выбрал Откатить до старой версии)
<iBolit> bonum vesperum
<andrex> это ещё чё за латынь тут)
 * baronos veritas
<Linuxuser> Здарова народ!
<Guest51229> есть вопрос по линуксам кто в курсах здесь?
<andrex> !ask | Guest51229
<ubuntuhelp> Guest51229: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<artus> нет вопросов по линуксам
<Guest51229> никто не знает?
<Guest51229> Где скачать кряк к Kubuntu?
<boris_t> )))
<Guest51229> Ато активацию просит.
<artus> @kick Guest51229  изыди мелкий троль
<andrex> не успел(
<Alina> Hi all!
<andrex> а это ты троль
<Alina> Кто знает программу для Linux для эмуляции hardware?
<artus> @kick Alina туда же
<artus> @op
<Alina> что за дела!?!?!?
<skai-falkorr> Alina: чел.ip разные же
<skai-falkorr> artus: чел.ип разные же
<Alina> Кто знает программу для Linux для эмуляции hardware?
<artus> skai-falkorr, нет
<skai-falkorr> artus: ааа.не на того веба посмотрел
<skai-falkorr> @kick Alina тролл го хом
<artus> зачем программа для эмуляции hardware на не крякнутом кде который просит активации :D
<Snowdrift> кто нибудь тут пользуется гаджетом погоды? если да посмотрите есть ли там Тюмень и скажите что за прога
<knz_> Привет всем.
<knz_> Почему в терминале ubuntu server неправильно отображаются некоторые символы? - http://www.kurah.net/ubuntu/12345.png
<andrex> apt-get install console-setup && dpkg-reconfigure consolesetup и настраеваем русскую локаль както так
<andrex> consolesetup=console-setup
<tagezi|off> о, клёво ) а то я телепатию прокачал до +14 )
<Iorik> я щаз
<tagezi> artus: спасибо.. правда всёравно пришлось погуглить
<kobraz> re
<kobraz> коллеги, а среди вас случайно нет счастливчика с бортовой видяхой intel hd ?
<tagezi> у меня интел
<tagezi> а что там может быть то?
<kobraz> убунта 11.10 х64 свежая установка все апдейты. в диспетчере грит что неопознанна видеокарта
<kobraz> попрбовал add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa и обновить систему не помогло
<kobraz> что кстати еще интересно щас пишет при попытке обновиться
<kobraz> Пакеты, которые будут оставлены в неизменном виде: libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libglapi-mesa libglapi-mesa:i386
<kobraz> странно как то
<baronos> dist-upgrade
<kobraz> хм
<kobraz> ofc gjghj,etv
<tagezi> на форуме есть помоему описание установок дров
<kobraz> щас попробуем
<kobraz> я на форуме и смотрел
<User770[web]> ребят помогите не могу зарегаться на forum.ubuntu.ru там тупой вопрос уже все перебрал ничегго не подходит!!!!!! вот вопрос "Что в реках течет? (одно слово, с маленькой буквы):"
<baronos> вода
<User770[web]> нет
<User770[web]> не подходит!
<artus> нефть )
<User770[web]> ага точнак нефть!)))
<openvoid> молочная река кисельные берега
<andrex> нефтяная река мусорные берега
 * baronos косо поглядел на реку за окном
<User770[web]> ни че не подходит!
<baronos> обнови страницу, пусть сменится вопрос, или загугли вопрос
<andrex> спроси у Агафонова ответ)
<User770[web]> уже загуглил а вопрос не меняется!
<kobraz> всеравно карточка не подтянулась
<User770[web]> Агафонов эт кто???
<skai-falkorr> наверняка он просто с ошибкой печатает ответ
<andrex> User770[web]: не зачёт, значит у тебя, ждём в следующем году)
<openvoid> у меня вода подходит
<openvoid> кодировки не того чтоли
<baronos> вада видеть писал он)
<artus> ну так очевидно же) кривость рук и никакого мошенства )
<User770[web]> да ну нахер вода подходит???????
<User770[web]> я много раз вода вбивал!
<artus> @kick "User770[web]" пшол вон отсель
<skai-falkorr> baronos: * пейсал же
<kobraz> грустно конечно что интел автоматом не тянет - может перейти на 11.04 ?
<baronos> какой пакет за add-apt-repository отвечает?
<Guest58536> кто из многоуважаемых операторов готов поговорить в привате по-поводу войса?
<baronos> а то что то мне ручками добавлять в сорс лист реп и ключик лень)
<andrex> baronos: поставь apt-file и посмотри
<andrex> baronos: apt-file update && apt-file search add-apt-repository
<go87> nAgoHaK: опять лишили меня войса ни за что )
<artus> @kian go87 изыди попрошайка
<artus> @kick go87 изыди попрошайка
<nAgoHaK> :D
<baronos> andrex: ок, спс.
<andrex> baronos: дебиан не для ленивых)
<artus> @mode +b *!*@unaffiliated/go8765
<artus> @kick go87654
<nAgoHaK> :D
<nAgoHaK> что он опять сделал?
<artus> nAgoHaK, все продолжает )
<nAgoHaK> :D
<nAgoHaK> ну вы злюки)))
<skai-falkorr> artus: а зачем?он все равно был в рид онли
<baronos> andrex: не, я щас убунту 11,10 в гнобунту превращать буду, а при установки без гуя адд-фпт не пашет)) а на дебиан я скрипт использовал адд-апт)
<skai-falkorr> artus: а веб ты этим баном не остановишь
<artus> skai-falkorr, кикаю я быстрее чем ему переподключатся )
<nAgoHaK> baronos: что за извращения?
<skai-falkorr> ну так бан зачем?уж лучше ридонли.это страшнее.видеть и не иметь возможности ответить
<baronos> nAgoHaK: это прихоть) я очень сильно люблю убунту и гном3)) приходится скрещивать)
<artus> skai-falkorr, с ридонли начинается нытье , ну и если соображалка не срабатывает таки у человека то видать не судьба ему )
<nAgoHaK> baronos: а что значит превратить убунту в гнобунту?
<skai-falkorr> нытье будет и без ридонли
<artus> да пусть ноет )
<baronos> nAgoHaK: установить без гуя через альтернейт и потом поставить гном
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<nAgoHaK> baronos: ооо дааа))) слушай ставь генту)
<skai-falkorr> nAgoHaK: неее.ты не понял.у него особая магия. Ubuntu BDSM Edition делает
<skai-falkorr> тренируется
<nAgoHaK> я понял
<nAgoHaK> он хочет потрахаться
<nAgoHaK> но
<baronos> nAgoHaK: не не не, я тут видел эти маниакальные извращения))) я лучше apt-get install gnome и фулл гном поставится)
<nAgoHaK> то чтоон собирается делать
<nAgoHaK> это так
<nAgoHaK> это его не удовлетворит
<skai-falkorr> ну тыж знаешь этих извращенцев
<shenmue> помогли вчера парню с драйверами неработающими?
<artus> вроде не заходил больше
<andrex> вообще сломался наверно)
<kobraz> я вот все никак не определюсь какую версию использовать на буке х64 или х86
<kobraz> кстати видео поднял..
<artus> памяти сколько?
<kobraz> 2Г
<artus> 32
<kobraz> но проц то поддерживает 64 бита - бук lenovo b560
<artus> и что?
<shenmue> ну ставь 64 если хочется. без разницы
<artus> только потом не спрашивать куда вся память ушла )
<shenmue> пни поддерживают 64 архитектуру начиная с 4 серии
<shenmue> память ушла на дело.
<kobraz> ладно пока система чистая.. прееставимс
<shenmue> не переставляй. это просто
<shenmue> лучше посложней. заменяй каждый файл на другой нужный
<artus> kobraz, тебе на нем видео каждый день кодировать в промышленных масштабах, что тебе надо выигрых в 10% на сем действе ?
<artus> если памяти меньше 4х то смысла 64 как то не много
<kobraz> лана пашол переставляться - через 15 минут буду
<kobraz> 64 на работе поставлю.
<kobraz> у меня там и памяти и винтов и вядяха на гиг
<kobraz> кстати не заню чо так быкуют на радеоны? у меня 6670 заводится и работалет с пол пинка
<gPaKoH4uK> та и у меня пара радеонов, встроенный и платой пашут без проблем
<kobraz> у меня единственное что было ето ксорг рукаи надо было запилит на два монитора и все.
<gPaKoH4uK> kobraz: xinerama в настройках этим занимается
<kobraz> не кашерно
<kobraz> кстати, пока не начал установку. во фре и других линухах я руками разбиваю винт и создаю
<gPaKoH4uK> а тут что мешает?
<kobraz> диретокрии /var /usr / /tmp /home  имеет ли смысл такое в убунте или делать как я щас своп корень и мой юзер
<gPaKoH4uK> это каждый для себя сам решает
<kobraz> лажно я вребут
<shenmue> baronos мозговой ступор хошь?
<bggooo> Привет народ! Подскажите какими утилитами можно управлять бипером?
<shenmue> энто что такое?
<bggooo> все уже разобрался))
<shenmue> да незачто
<SJ_> Всем привет. Кто-нибудь может помочь разобраться с долгой загрузкой ядра?
<shenmue> 3.2?
<SJ_> в выводе dmesg подряд идет
<SJ_> [    2.518582] usb 1-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd
<SJ_> [   11.800850] Adding 4194300k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4194300k
<SJ_> на чем затык в 9 секунд понять не могу =(
<shenmue> а что в юсб?
<SJ_> снаружи - ничего. это ноут. на внутренних - тачпад, камера, блутуз
<SJ_> udtate. hwinfo говорит что только вэбкамера и блутуз
<baronos> shenmue: тыщ, что там за мозгоштурм?))
<baronos> ступор точнее*
<SergeyIT> где?
<shenmue> щас в пм
<SJ_> 21,47 =)
<SergeyIT> с SingleJob?
<kobraz> порядок
<baronos> как отключить системные звуки (лай, капелька и т.д.) или вообще их убить намертво?
<shenmue> в настройках
<SergeyIT>  baronos, у меня нет таких
<baronos> в настройках они не отключаются, ибо я бы не писал об этом))
<baronos> SergeyIT: а я и не заметил, что в 12,04 их убрали.
<tagezi> никто не помнит ЛибрОфис обновлялся в последнюю неделю?
<SergeyIT> вчера
<tagezi> достал глючить ( фиснит через действие
<SergeyIT> работает нормально
<tagezi> Write?
<tagezi> у меня грузит цп на 60% и так и замирает..
<SergeyIT> а какая версия?
<SergeyIT> вот, важные документы писал 2 дня - без проблем
<tagezi> я вчера перелопатил 100 страниц, вообще без задоринки всё прошло
<SergeyIT> а чего жалуешься?
<tagezi> так сейчас виснет безбожно
<SergeyIT> tagezi, чего менял?
<tagezi> LibreOffice 3.4.4
<tagezi> OOO340m1 (Build:402)
<SergeyIT> у меня 3.5.0 бета
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да ничего.. даже макросы теже.. только другой текс лопачу )
<SergeyIT> тогда это мистика
<tagezi> лан, попробую перезагрузиться, а там посмотрим
<artus> LibreOffice 3.3.4 ничего не вылетает, наверно по тому что я им не пользуюсь :D
<tagezi> artus:  ))
<tagezi> лан.. щас вернусь
<Ilang> нескучной ночи
<SergeyIT> где?
<artus> и тебе чеселого времяприпровождения )
<artus> *в
<Ilang> !fsck
<ubuntuhelp> fsck — команда UNIX, которая проверяет и устраняет ошибки в файловой системе. Синтаксис: fsck [ -sAVRTNP ] [ -C [ fd ] ] [ -t fstype ] [filesys … ] [--] [ fs-specific-options ]
<shenmue> baronos:  а ты сделал куб?
<baronos> shenmue: сделал) долго делал, потому что флаеры закончились, чтоб для жесткости)
<SergeyIT> Ilang, в man'е больше
<Ilang> отрезал от логического раздела место, с него можно сделать какнибудь первичный том?
<artus> неа
<Ilang> пля
<artus> двигай логический раздел
<artus> @kick Ilang и не говори
<Ilang> artus:  чем и каким образом его двигать, для смены раздела в первичный? стремно инфу потерять
<artus> Ilang, ну в принципе гпартед вроде как ресайзит
<Ilang> artus:  это типо указать в полях чтото , свободное место до раздела и после?
<artus> Ilang, но я по старинке paragon partition manager с ливки
<artus> Ilang, ну там схватил раздел и потянул
<artus> соответственно отмонтировать
<Ilang> воти не понятно что значит тянуть...
<artus> Ilang, я про гуй
<artus> тебе cli решение ?
<Ilang> да мне пофиг, в gparted былоб проще наверн
<Ilang> сделал раздел, fdisk показывает его как внутри разширенного
<Ilang> где и что двигать теперь?
<artus> Ilang, я хватаю границы разделов в гуе и двигаю право-лево , тебе надо двигать собственно границу логического
<artus> оно отдельно там отсвечивает
<Ilang> а если без мышки?
 * artus зарекся делать на логических томах разделы
<Ilang> та да.. понимаю
<artus> незнаю, вот чесно , оно мутно и геморно
<artus> я последний раз год назад плевался на это
<Ilang> под убунтой угробилась батарейка на ноуте. думаю виндовую утилиту для калибровки от вендора попробывать... приходиться винду установить (
<artus> с мышой и в парагоне проблем не будет , это я точно знаю, а пытатся родить ежика из консоли, каак то оно стремно, для фанатов
<artus> Ilang, на флешку
<artus> Ilang, в принципе тебе и лифки со сборкой какой нить хватит на флешке
<Ilang> всеровно стало интересно первичный раздел заиметь, пригодиться
<artus> последний раз когда я задумывался , пришол к выводу тупо сделать бекап, форматнуть и развернуть на новый раздел
<artus> благо с таром это не проблема , и все будет работать
<Ilang> да, так сделать разумней.. но бекапить некуда
<tagezi> о_О
<artus> Ilang, бекапить много ?
<tagezi> artus: тоесть если заорхивировать таром / а потом разорхивировать и поставить граб то всё пойдёт как и было?
<artus> tagezi, sudo tar cvpzf /backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found  --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys --exclude=/dev /
<Ilang> нужной мультимедии только 40 гигов. ее не заархивируешь
<artus> ставиш минималку с нетинстала, оно там метров 50 займет, разворачиваеш и правиш uuid
<artus> и все )
<Ilang> кстати о парагоне.. на свою голову разбивал именно им. после чего раздел от которого место брал перестал монтироваться
<tagezi> спасибо
<artus> Ilang, ну я за лет 7ть ресайзов винтов  если не больше проблем не имел ниразу
<artus> хотя может везло )
<artus> не ресайзил только системный раздел линукса, по причине что таки лень было потом править uuid , да и всеравно хотел винт переразбивать да и на дебиан сьежал
<tagezi> лан, все бай
<Cash> всем привет
<Cash> кто знает Делфи , ???
<artus> Cash, ты каналом не ошибся?
<Cash> не ошибся вес интернет перевернул не чата для пограммистов и вот решил зайти суда
<Cash> 4 ден мучаюс с программой
<artus> @kick Cash таки ошибся
<ponchik> web.archive.org лежит
<shenmue> это ни я
<shenmue> artus а где терь хаутушки на сайте?
<artus> панятия не имею
<artus> там же наверно
<shenmue> для новичков вообще где то внизу сайта. ага
<shenmue> да да. им там самое место
#ubuntu-ru 2012-01-22
<baronos> как узнать пришла хана видюхе или нет? :D
<baronos> точнее, как узнать приходит ли по-тихоньку трендец видеокарте?)))
<artus> волосатый бублик запусти в качестве теста
<shenmue> потестить
<artus> только за температурой следи)
<shenmue> на предмет битой памяти.
<shenmue> а что еще в ней может сломатся хз
<artus> там у тебя сразу все артефакты повылезають )
<shenmue> так и запишем "baronos доигрался с гном шелл"
<artus> :D
<shenmue> гном шелл вин. флаверс виктори
<baronos> гыыы
<baronos> на самом деле, не могут три ОС одинакого сдохнуть
<artus> карма ? ))
<shenmue> могут
<artus> baronos, бублик запускай ))) он класный )
<baronos> да жуть кака то, бубен и дебиан дальше сплеша не грузятся, даже в tty попасть не могу. ))
<baronos> федора давай ругатся на модуль видеокарты какой то,  удалил дрова, сейчас галлиум сижу, ну как бы загрузил иксы. ща попробую показать логи бубна)
<baronos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/812524/
<artus>  Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module  ну
<artus> а нефиг ядра собирать и совать )
<baronos> дык ядро то 3,0,0-15
<baronos> вс бубна по дефолту стоит, поставил дрова на видео, ребут и три ОС подохли... как так то О_о
<artus> вот она, бубунта видео сжигающая _
<artus> ))
<baronos> аа, и еще, при загрузке компа до биоса картинка материнской платы съезжает сантиметров на 5))
<artus> и пытаетцо уползти за пределы экрана )
<artus> baronos, а того, крыльчатка на кулере видео точно целая?
<artus> ато были прецеденты )))
<artus> куллер жужит , без крыльев , а толку ноль )
<baronos> нормально жужит как обычно)) правда  заметил что она не греется совсем, вообще холодна была, либо кулер ядерное топливо поглощает, либо что то всё таки сдохло))
<artus> грелка поломалась :D
<artus> ну холодное это совсем подозрительно
<baronos> вооо, надо переставить в другой слот двб карту,  помню на винде у меня косяки были из-за последнего слота когда стола)
<artus> я б таки вырубил кулер и пощупал, мож таки дествительно померло
<artus> а может и карточка мешает
<artus> с питанием там чего то , вот и тупит
<baronos> я в ребут, проверить надо))
<shenmue> у меня иксы не запускаются пока видюха не нагреется
<shenmue> буквальноо минуту надо ждать
<baronos> фиг знает, и так и сяк непашет. Надо попроьовать на другой матери.
<baronos> хотя ща если дрова встанут на ф16, то придется переставлять д7 ибо они с у11,10 вообще не грузятся)
<Gakonis> Всем привет. Может кто-нибудь пользовался программой NeoRouter?
<skai-falkorr> еще дней десять
<skai-falkorr> и перейду на панголин
<User459[web]> приветсвую всех! Где мне нацти драва на свою видео карту?
<User459[web]> карта ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470
<User459[web]> Ксть кто живой?
<User459[web]> приветсвую всех! Где мне нацти драва на свою видео карту?
<User459[web]> карта ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470
<User459[web]> Ксть кто живой?
<boris_t> sudo apt-get install fglrx
<boris_t> или sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates
<User459[web]> boris_t это твой ответ на мой вопрос?
<boris_t> да
<User459[web]> Спасибо!
<User459[web]> Стоит ли меня убу с 10.04 на 11.10???????
<iBolit> пока нет
<iBolit> bonum mane!
<User459[web]> Какие прблеммы в ней?
<boris_t> unity (
<iBolit> 1-она не lts
<iBolit> 2-ага да вон првильно из зала подсказывают
<iBolit> 3 - да и стабильностью она честно говоря не отличается
<skai-falkorr> 11.10 слишком сложна для интеллектуального большинства.люди боятся всего, что не похоже на старое.
<skai-falkorr> а по третьему пункту - наглое 4.2.
<iBolit> ой да ладно
<iBolit> это смотря с чем сравнивать
<User459[web]> значит всетаки лкчше оставить 10.04.3???
<iBolit> ну если на юнити невтерпеж поработать тогда можно и перейти
<iBolit> а так лучше дождаться 12.04
<iBolit> тут осталось то
<boris_t> юнити непонятно куда-то окна постоянно девает, вылетает периобически, и прочее поэтому я на кубунту переехал
<User459[web]> да я както наплывами! у меня на буке 3 оси стоит! =) Дак еще и четвертую хочу проверить=))))
<boris_t> кде уже давно пилят
<boris_t> такчто уже нормальной стала
<iBolit> ну по поводу кед ничего сказать не могу... пробовал - не понравилось
<iBolit> хотя я то ретроград - lxde наше все
<User459[web]> у меня сейчас gnom вылетел! Вот думаю ставить или мучит его!
<iBolit> а я вот сейчас паралельно opensuse на пробу поставил - сижу тыкаюсь
<iBolit> пока нравится
<iBolit> а в обзорах про нее такие страсти пишут... а на деле то вся критика полное гонево
<iBolit> репозитарий бедненький конечно по сравнению с той же убунтой, но в отличии от тоже убунты напильником оптачивать почти ничего не пришлось
<User476[web]> народ, подскажите подалуйста: если поймал бан по ip на определенном сайте, то как туда можно зайти. Ip не динамичный
<Gakonis> через прокси
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<User150[web]> пыщ
<shenmue> !ffmpeg
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ffmpeg'
<shenmue> !mencoder
<ubuntuhelp> HOWTO: Mencoder & Mplayer. Инфо тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=20222.0 Так же смотри множество команд по конвертированию http://www.script-coding.info/Dzen_1_7.html#2. http://www.opennet.ru/base/X/mencoder_video.txt.html
<shenmue> http://www.script-coding.info/Dzen_1_7.html#2 левый адресс вообще
<User150[web]> нужна помощь с warzone2100, на нетбуке запускается и все норм, а если подключить монитор то убунту разлогиневается, как быть?
<boris_t> настроить 2ой монитор
<User150[web]> второй монитор всегда подключен и работает нормально, только при запуске warzone проблема
<User150[web]> переустановка игры не помогла
<boris_t> d
<boris_t> DISPLAY=:0 в начеле скрипта запуска попробуй поставь
<boris_t> или спроси на #wine
<Vit2G> доброе время суток!
<DenSpirit> кто-нибудь с xneur работает?
<DenSpirit> как ему исключения на ввод русских слов типа "я", "в", "у" и прочее?
<kashel_> всем привет
<DenSpirit> добавляю в сочетания клавиш
<kashel_> народ на каком сервере наш канал
<DenSpirit> kashel_: на фриноде
<DenSpirit> и ничего!
<kashel_> freenode.net
<kashel_> ???
<Ilshat> привет всем. чет у меня звук начал пропадать. перезапускаю пульс. после вообще пропадает устройство вывода в настройках звука
<DenSpirit> Ilshat: как ты перезапустил пульс?
<DenSpirit> в рот я ебал
<DenSpirit> упс
<DenSpirit> гомен, тестил конфиг
<kashel_> зашел на фринод там ubuntu-ru канал поддержки Андроид устройств
<Ilshat> DenSpirit: пробовал pulseaudio -k && pulseaudio --start, пробовал sudo killall pulseaudio
<DenSpirit> Ilshat: в убунту пульсаудио неубиваем. чтобы ее перезапустить, нужно перелогиниться или даже ребутнуться
<baronos> да ладно
<Ilshat> вполне убиваем
<Ilshat> только не помогает
<DenSpirit> когда пытаешься остановить как сервис пишет Pulseaudio configured for per-user sessions
<DenSpirit> прикол в том, что пульс стартует только в иксовой сессии
<DenSpirit> звуком в консольке управлять получается только альзой
<DenSpirit> Ilshat:  пробовал настраивать звук через alsamixer?
<andrex> kashel_: канала нет в списке, по этому его и не видно, если быть  точнее канал лежит на adams.freenode.net, но это не важно.
<Ilshat> DenSpirit: нет
<DenSpirit> Ilshat: в консоли alsamixer. мне помогло в свое время, когда пульс глючил, а звук был на маленьком уровне.
<Ilshat> DenSpirit: там все норм выставлено
<DenSpirit> Ilshat: бывало такое,что звуковая не цеплялась, помогал только перезагруз
<Ilshat> ребут помогает. но это как бы не выход
<DenSpirit> Ilshat: в курсе
<DenSpirit> Ilshat:  но у меня не получалось перезапустить пульс
<DenSpirit> в пульсе много чего наворотили, на деле это прослойка между входом альзы и выходом альзы
<DenSpirit> из практического применения для усера там лишь разный уровень звука для разных приложений, как в седьмых окнах
<Ilshat> т.е. по сути его вообще можно выпилить
<DenSpirit> Ilshat: я бы побоялся.
<DenSpirit> Ilshat: а ну как не настрою потом звук
<DenSpirit> Ilshat: по мне, так можно попробовать рядом с убунтой накатить арч или генту, и там уже экспериментировать
<DenSpirit> убунту слишком цельная
<shenmue> пыф
<DenSpirit> что-нибудь лишнее уберешь, а ну как утянет за собой половину остального
<shenmue> чо ты бред несешь
<DenSpirit> было дело
<kashel> всем привет
<shenmue> наверное руки и мозг помешал
<kashel> народ что нвого сейчас в Убунту
<kashel> у меня последняя кармык коала стояла
<shenmue> обои
<DenSpirit> kashel: юнити
<Lex_Sh> это скорее всего мета-пакеты
<baronos> shenmue: я вообщем поговорил с видюхой, она сказала что еще поработает, так что вроде сейчас без проблем))
<Lex_Sh> типа ubuntu-desktop
<shenmue> я знал что ты странный
<shenmue> мета пакеты сами по себе удаляются без зависимостей
<Lex_Sh> )
<Lex_Sh> поставить рядом генту - отличный совет юзеру убунты :D
<DenSpirit> Lex_Sh: сам собираюсь. думаю, вдруг потом вместе разбираться будем
<Lex_Sh> ))))
<UNIm95> народ traceroute у линуксе это команда tracepath ?
<DenSpirit> кто-нибудь проприетарную оперу пользует?
<kashel> и как он ?
<DenSpirit> UNIm95: traceroute
<Lex_Sh> а что, она есть непроприетарная?)
<shenmue> у меня опера
<DenSpirit> UNIm95: так и будет
<UNIm95>  DenSpirit юзал фигня(про оперу)
<DenSpirit> shenmue: проблемы с долгим запуском есть/были?
<DenSpirit> UNIm95: у меня к ней теплые чувства еще с диалапа
<shenmue> нет
<Lex_Sh> были проблемы разве что с кривыми шрифтами by default
<shenmue> секунд 10 запускается из за вкладок , юнайт и ирц
<Lex_Sh> DenSpirit: да да, такая же фигня)
<kashel> народ как лутше всего розметить диск под совметную жызнь Убунту и винды
<DenSpirit> у меня десятые версии на лине висли,когда вкладку с флешем, типа вк, закрывал
<shenmue> kashel своп хоме рут  и шняга
<shenmue> так и дели
<shenmue> один хард?
<UNIm95> DenSpirit я фигею traceroute в базовой  поставке отсутствует
<DenSpirit> UNIm95: у меня есть
<shenmue> traceroute есть в сетевых инструментах
<shenmue> baronos ленту мёбиуса сделал?
<baronos> shenmue: нет еще, я вчера с видюхой парился. А сегодня еще в магазин не ходил, надо же скотч купить двусторонний))
<shenmue> да можно из бумаги сделать
<baronos> shenmue: гыы, я на тьюбе поглядел, ленту если разрезать по длинне то получится две ленты как кольца одна в другой)
<Lex_Sh> кеды чтоле вышли
<UNIm95> у сеня одного в сетевых инструментах трассировка маршрута не работает?
<boris_t> traceroute ?
<UNIm95> boris_t система--администрирование--сетевые инструменты
<UNIm95> вкладка трассировка
<boris_t> ааа вон оно даже как ) , ничего сказать не могу у меня кде
<boris_t> ставь traceroute и не парься
<boris_t> или сразу nmap
<UNIm95> boris_t: поставил. просто ее отчет смахивает на команду tracepath в консоли
<boris_t> tracepath у меня робит в консоле
<UNIm95> у меня нет
<boris_t> че грит?
<UNIm95> хотя эти проги для разного
<UNIm95> применения
<UNIm95> говорит  3:  no reply
<UNIm95> дальше N: no reply
<andrex> у меня работает трасировка в сетевых инструментах и в консольке, наверно ты чёто сломал
<UNIm95> andrex хз эти команды всегда не работали
<UNIm95> что в 8.04 9.04 10.04 10.10
<andrex> попробуй переставить или дпкг
<UNIm95> может наш пров режет  проверку MTU
<kobraz> поставил 10.4 все подтянулось.. но как то ж хочется на последней ветке торчать
<kobraz> fe
<kobraz> ау то есть
<shenmue> ?
<kobraz> подскажите по дистрам 10.4 или таки 11.10 никак не могу решить. юзать буду дома на буке
<shenmue> что подсказать то?
<kobraz> что выбрать
<shenmue> по желанию. что хошь то и ставь
<andrex> kobraz: ливку запусти того и того, чё понравится то и ставь.
<himik> 10.04
<himik> вот вот должна выйти 10.04.4
<kobraz> мне обе нравяться - просто 11.10 имеет ряд глюков. не подтягтвает вавтоматом видяху и так далее
<kobraz> вобщем буду на 10.4 вот тока надо 3 гном натянуть..
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> народ подскажите как сделать бекап mbr записи? Точнее о разметке диска
<sig_wall> sfdisk -d /dev/xda
<sig_wall> если нужно восстановить, скармливаешь этот бэкап sfdisk'у без параметра -d обратно.
<sig_wall> осторожно при восстановлении - sfdisk без параметров гарантированно затерёт старую таблицу новой, а если ничего не ввести, то просто очистит :)
<jlewka> спасибо)
<jlewka> sig_wall, такой вопрос, а как примерно таблица разделов дожна выгледить у диска входящий в RAID 0 ?)
<jlewka> походу на одном диске она испортилась каким то образом... восстановил с помощью testdisk , но почему то теперь на диске 2 раздела...
<sig_wall> у отдельного диска - никак, только сигнатура raid-массива. при восстановлении таблицы разделов надо всегда рассматривать массив как единое целое.
<kobraz> как то не получается у меня 3 гном поставить
<jlewka> sig_wall, тоесть, грубо говоря, объеденить эти два диска в одно устройства, а потом уже на нем восстонавливать таблицу разделов?
<jlewka> проблем в том что когда пытался их объедение, мне писало что про badbloks хотя, проверка на них нечего не нашла...
<sig_wall> да, только после объединения!
<sig_wall> таблица разделов на отдельном диске raid0 - бред
<sig_wall> если testdisk и найдёт чего, то как минимум в два раза ошибётся :)
<jlewka> а как тогда их восстонавливать?)
<jlewka> таблицу разделов и что делать с уже существующей?)
<jlewka> хотя некая таблица разделов у меня есть на двух дисках, на одном 1, а на втором две ) я честно говоря терь запутался уже, какой диск вначале вылетел из рейда...(
<sig_wall> восстанавливать на уже собранном массиве!
<sig_wall> если массив не собирается - другой вопрос
<sig_wall> это уже сигнатура raid повреждена значит
<sig_wall> к таблице разделов отношение не имеющая
<sig_wall> jlewka:
<jlewka> и что тогда делать?
<baronos> kobraz: и не поставишь гном3 на 10,04
<baronos> репы гнома 2,9 вроде есть, но это совсем ппц
<jlewka> sig_wall, куда копать?
<openvoid> когда уже люди наконец поймут - что рейд0 это могила для данных, и чем больше рейд0 - тем больше могила
<jlewka> после того как он у них полетит? ^_^
<openvoid> сам два раза имел рейд0 - два раза хоронил :)
<sig_wall> нафиг raid0, купи ссдшку :)
<openvoid> рамдиск без упс
<jlewka> но хотелось бы попробывать вытащить от туда хотя бы почту)
<User567[web]> здраствуйте, недели 2 как установил 10.04 на ноутбук, все вроде работало нормально, до сегоднящнего утра, утром попытался включить, черный экран на англ. duilt comand, это что?
<User567[web]> не подскажите с чего это вдруг ubuntu  не запусается
<User567[web]> извините *built command
<SergeyIT> User567[web], а вин запускается?
<sig_wall> jlewka: основная задача - собрать массив, в общем. погугли, как это сделать ручками, если автоматом не взлетает. надеюсь ты помнишь chunk size твоего массива?
<jlewka> ^_^
<sig_wall> и какого он типа, md или fakeraid ?
<jlewka> хз... железный реид, если так можно выразиться...
<kobraz> ребята есть таки вопрос - кто на каком релизе сидит ?
<Gakonis> 10.4
<only_you> 11.10
<Gakonis> к чему вопрос то?
<yurau> kkobraz: 11.04 гном 2
<kobraz> к тому что и я себе поставлю 10.4 ибо стабильно! тока йадро обновлю до последнего
<kobraz> а с гномом.. ну что ж, поработем руцями что бы привести его к юзабельному виду
<himik> 10.04
<kobraz> спасибо за ответы
<himik> но когда выйдет 12.04 сразу перелезу
<kobraz> а чо так ?
<himik> пакеты в 10.04 старенькие
<Gakonis> Работает и ладно)
<himik> ну в принципе да
<kobraz> буду через 10 минут - переустановка оси
<jlewka> млин, я походу создал таблицу разделов на "хорошем" диске, но к счастью контроллер его все еще видит как члена raid  :)
<kashel> всем привет
<jlewka> sig_wall, а такой программкой не пользовался?
<NoOova> добрый вечер господа
<kobzar> отак
<kobzar> uname -a
<kobzar> Linux Hahol 3.0.0-15-generic #25~lucid1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 4 19:47:20 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<baronos> и это всё ради того чтоб гном3 поставить?
<baronos> ой люсид, жуть то какая.
<kobzar> не я на 3 гном забил
<baronos> правильно, на убунту это гном-щель.
<kobzar> как бы мне вафлю поднять.. ядро 3 ее поддерживает - где список модулей храниться ? блеклист
<baronos> поставил бубну 11,10 поставил гнома при первом рестарте гнома он упал. я на д7 его как ни мучал он ни разу там не упал, не завис и так далее. то де и на ф16.
<hrebik> привет
<hrebik> не включаються визуальные ефекти в Убунту 10,04
<hrebik> видяха больше чем мощная
<hrebik> у меня впервые такое на Убунту
<kashel> а ответа так и нету
<kashel> всем привет
<kashel> народ есть жывые люди здеся
<Lex_Sh> !patience
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<baronos> жЫвых нет, жИвые есть!
<kobzar> гдето упускаю момент. на 11.10 вафля работает с ядром 3.15 на 10.4 с тем же ядром нет
<kobzar> в блеклисте зщакоментил запись про броадком
<kashel> народ подскажите почему не запускаються визуальные ефекти
<kashel> у меня такое первый раз на Убунту
<kashel> видяха больше чем мощная
<kashel> установил пропиетраный драйвер не помагает
<kashel> на открытом тоже работать нехотели
<baronos> !q | kashel
<ubuntuhelp> kashel: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<andrex> kashel: больше чам мощьная, это квадра за 100 к чтоле)
<baronos> что то я не припоню такого производителя видеокарт " больше чем мощная "
<Lex_Sh> )))
<kashel> у меня установлена версия 10,04 при попытке включть визуальные ефекти система выдает отказ "Визуальные ефекти не удалось включиьт "
<Lex_Sh> compiz\kwin?
<Lex_Sh> а, убунту
<baronos> Lex_Sh: скил телепата решил качать?))
<artus> kashel, что текое ефекти ? видео какое ? ропиетраный  - это какой ?
<Lex_Sh> гг
<artus> *п
<kashel> artus: привет дружище
 * baronos :D
<SergeyIT> скажи, кто твой друг и .......
<kashel> artus: видяха Nvidia ENGT 430
<andrex> SergeyIT: он сказал)
<artus> чето я таких не знаю
<kashel> artus: видяха игровая 1Гб ДДР3
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user kashel 846000 сначала учим русский язык. потом спрашиваем.
<Lex_Sh> сурово ты его)
<baronos> тогда hrebik он же получается?
<artus> какой такой хребик?
<simmi> а такие engt есть у Бахуса http://www.gelezki.info/content-layouts/293-review-asus-engt430.html?start=1
<baronos> а вон выше написал он тоже самое, я думал этот скопипастил у него)
<baronos> 17,46 мск время.
<artus> baronos, а ты не помниш случаем как оформление у гномотерминала отключается
<skai-falkorr> artus: какой оформление?
<baronos> artus: имеешь ввиду прозрачность и всё такое?
<User174[web]> привет есть ноутбук probook 4330s, разрешение после уcтановки ubuntu 10.4 LTS 1024 на 768 видеокарта intel hd graphic 3000 на сайте http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareIndex.jsp?lang=ru&cc=ru&prodNameId=5045446&prodTypeId=321957&prodSeriesId=5045444&swLang=33&taskId=135&swEnvOID=2020 есть драйвера только для suse как егÐ
<artus> не, я имею в виду http://itmages.ru/image/view/398180/5bfdd5f2
<Lex_S> !255 |User174[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User174[web]: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<skai-falkorr> artus: заголовки
<skai-falkorr> artus: те в муттере или в компизе?
<baronos> artus: метасити в твоём случаи будет меня её
<artus> да не, там ключик к терминалу вроде есть
<skai-falkorr> artus: глянь в моем блоге
<jlewka> такой вопрос
<skai-falkorr> там де встраивал в рабочий стол
<Lex_S> спугнул)
<skai-falkorr> там был ключик
<artus> вово, я в подобном мане видел
<Irvingel> Добрый вечер всем
<jlewka> пересоздал raid 0, raid железный, но почему то в системе он все равно отоброжается как два диска...
<skai-falkorr> а не.там же с помощью компиза
<Irvingel> посоветуйте плиз, убунта 11.04 на компе селерон 1.7ггц 512 рам и встроеном видео норм пойдет?
<Irvingel> или что другое лучше поставить?
<artus> я знаю просто что оно само умееет, только вот клочек бумашки с данным знанием кудато ветром унесло
<skai-falkorr> artus: ман говорит, что не умеет
<skai-falkorr> заголовки - это вм
<artus> Irvingel, ну в принципе 10.04 местами шевелится )
<skai-falkorr> он за них отвечает
<skai-falkorr> artus: у тя муттер или компиз?
<artus> компиз
<skai-falkorr> зайди в настройки и выставь, чтобы терминал был без заголовка
<artus> понял
<SergeyIT> Irvingel, глянь на форуме - линукс на слабый комп
<Irvingel> а что бы вы посоветовали? поставить на это железо?
<skai-falkorr> (any) & !(title=Terminal)
<skai-falkorr> в виндов декорашен секции
<skai-falkorr> потом терминалу в профиле выставь заголовок в терминал и аппенд инишиал тайтл
<simmi> Irvingel: debian 5 с lxde идеально пойдет.
<skai-falkorr> и все.терминал всегда будет содержать слово терминал в заголовке.и все окна с таким словом в заголовке будут без заголовка
<skai-falkorr> artus: если хош - поищу где у мну было как настроить только полноэкранный терминал без заголовка
<artus> не, полноэкранный не надо
<skai-falkorr> ye yt gjlyj'rhfyysq
<skai-falkorr> ну не полноэкранный.а када растянул на весь экран - без заголовка.када окошком - с заголовком
<artus> skai-falkorr, --skip-taskbar )))
<skai-falkorr> !state=maxvert | !title=Teminal
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='state=maxvert'
<skai-falkorr> artus: ага.и каждый раз так запускать
<skai-falkorr> artus: а через компиз кашерней
<artus> skai-falkorr, да мне то просто чатик бы , а с компизом оно както слишком громоздко, лана, ща попробуемс
<skai-falkorr> artus: дык у тя компиз уже
<skai-falkorr> можешь сделать title=weechat
<skai-falkorr> и он без заголовка будет только када вичат запущен
<artus> воо
<skai-falkorr> (any) & !(title=weechat)
<skai-falkorr> и все.применяется в реалтайме помоему
<artus> выкл\вкл )) все гуд
<skai-falkorr> да.в реалтайме.
<skai-falkorr> компиз сила.надо написать ман по его языку
<skai-falkorr> а то я сам иногда путаюсь де ! де без !
<dazzgt> народ а кто подскажет как сменить разрешение экрана в убнте на виртуал бокс поставленную из под виндов
<artus> дополнения гостевеой поставь
<skai-falkorr> dazzgt: зайти в настройки разрешения и поменять
<artus> skai-falkorr, дополнения ставиш , и тупо ресайзиш окно мышой
<skai-falkorr> artus: думаешь он так глуп, что уже не поставил?
<artus> да )
<artus> потому что вопросов бы небыло таких )
<skai-falkorr> artus: а можно и выбирать.чтобы было стандартное
<skai-falkorr> artus: а я вот решил не думать о них, что они тупее. чисто ради политкорректности
<artus> а не всегда оно понимает без дополнений виртуалную видео
<simmi> утилитой grandr. А интересно есть wm где можно задавать точные размеры в цифрах? В qemu с ресайзом проблемы...
<skai-falkorr> artus: вообще то всегда.просто это как открытые вбокс дрова и закрытые через дополнение
<Irvingel> дебиан что-ли на 40 дисках идет? О_о или я что-то не так понял?
<dazzgt> нет такого варианта у меня там максимум 1024х768 а у меня 1600х900. хочу ставить фулл скрин и комфортно работать из под виндов
<skai-falkorr> Irvingel: это весь архив реп.если у тя нет инета и хочешь все пакеты иметь возможность поставить - 6 двд
<skai-falkorr> если тока установить - хватит нетиснталла или 1 сд
<dazzgt> читал что то про guest additionals
<dazzgt> но так и не смог понять что и как
<Irvingel> а для установки с наличием инета какой качать стоит?
<skai-falkorr> Irvingel: нетинсталл
<skai-falkorr> Irvingel: 150 метров и все.остальное ставится сразу по сети.
<artus> Irvingel, причем тут дебиан ?
<Irvingel> debian-6.0.3-i386-xfce+lxde-CD-1.iso ?
<skai-falkorr> Irvingel: тебе дважды ответил.какую букву ты не знаешь?
<artus> @kick Irvingel /join #debian-russian туда все вопросы
<skai-falkorr> artus: эй.я тока хотел доказать ему, что он идиот
<skai-falkorr> ты отнял у меня игрушку:(
<dazzgt> вычитал что делается через vboxmanage но при вводе команды ничего не происходит и все остается как было
<artus> dazzgt, менюшка в вбоксе , жамкнуть установть дополнения и все, какие нафиг манагеры
<dazzgt> команда вида vboxmanage controlvm "ubuntu" setvideomodelhint  1600 900 32
<simmi> памяти на видео там сколько выделено?
<dazzgt> simmi, 64 метра
<artus> dazzgt, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeW0M5ugj9o просвещайся
<simmi> там же winxp гостевая...
<artus> да пофиг на хост и гостевую
<artus> принцип один и тот же , если у него бубунта в госте, то дополнения станут, если то то другое то лесом доставать другие каналы , потому что ни на минте ни на остальном изврате не сработает )
<dazzgt> ну у меня пока обновления ставятся так что чую он пока решил никак не реагировать на нажатие
<kobzar> гадство. никак не заведу вайфай
<jlewka> пересоздал raid 0, raid железный, но почему то в системе он все равно отоброжается как два диска...
<shenmue> пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
 * baronos думает изнасиловать мозг тут. а то свой уже сломал))
<Lex_Sh> )))
<Lex_Sh> шо, модули так и не нашлись?)
<baronos> не, обрзал пока заливается. Думаю тут может кто skynet запускал под убунту, для рыбалки. а то что-то bash: ./xskynetR32_1.21: Нет такого файла или каталога меня уже достал.
<Lex_Sh> так, может его и правда нет?
<baronos> а через sudo вообще ноль эмоций. Весь гугл на уши поднял, всё что мог уже делал, и ппц
<Lex_Sh> полное обновление системы случаем не делал?
<baronos> неа
<baronos> может из-за 64бит?
<Lex_Sh> а оно что, не поддерживается?
<baronos> да вроде не слышал про это, на ф16 ругался на либу одну, в убунту я линки тоже сделал по ману, но всё ровно не хочет. Ща 32 поставлю погляжу че как)
<baronos> телевизор работает каналы ловит, только они гады кодированные))
<baronos> нтв+ бы ломануть
<Lex_Sh> ну это к тем кто юзал
<Lex_Sh> xskynetR32_1.21 исполняемый?
<Lex_Sh> chmod +x
<kobzar> вот оно счастье
<kobzar> убунту 12.4
<kobzar> Linux hahol 3.2.0-10-generic #17-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 19 19:04:20 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Lex_Sh> бета-тестером заделался?)
<kobzar> не. просто смысл ставить 10.4 а весной всеравно переъодить на 12.4
<baronos> kobzar: а чего сразу не поставил 3,3 ядро?
<baronos> и запихал бы дрова на видео если нвидиа 295,09)
<Lex_Sh> оно ещё rc
<baronos> Lex_Sh: да я ему чмод a+x делал и всё ровно не хочет(
<skai-falkorr> "все равно переходить"...
<skai-falkorr> его силой заставляют
<skai-falkorr> бьют током
<Lex_Sh> ))))
<Lex_Sh> baronos: тогда я хз, не юзал скайнет
<Lex_Sh> если на либу ругается - сделать симлинк
<baronos> лад, разберусь, баронос не баронос если не запущу :D
<Lex_Sh> :)
<Lex_Sh> как это я fuse в ядре забыл
<andrex> интересный чел kobzar, rc ядро ему не нравится, а бубунта которая не rc вполне сойдёт)
<Lex_Sh> :D
<mivulf> здравствуйте. :) А где-нибудь есть список русских каналов на freenode?
<andrex> ща допишу, а то чё то не успеваю)
<Lex_Sh> mivulf: набери list в окне фринода, и смотри сам какие русские а какие нет
<andrex> mivulf: /list и догадывайся какой из них русский, и есть ли нужный канал в списке или нет.
<mivulf> Lex_sh, andrex, спасибо.
<dsgh> Как вылечить низкую громкость? В алсамиксере всё поверхам.
<dsgh> Одно нубьё в чате?
<shenmue> оО
<shenmue> ты тоже в этом "чате"
<shenmue> нубьё
<dsgh> и что?
<dsgh> так я и спрашиваю ламерский вопрос
<dsgh> У тебя ник женский.
<shenmue> мда.... каникулы еще идут да?
<dsgh> ?
<dsgh> shemale
<dsgh> самка
<dsgh> с громкостью что делать?
<shenmue> ушки почисти самец
<dsgh> а ты самка значит да?
<andrex> !rules | dsgh
<ubuntuhelp> dsgh: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dsgh> андрех ты о чём?
<dsgh> громкость плиз?
<shenmue> andrex не помогло
<andrex> dsgh: о твоём поведении, думаю ты ответа уже не получиш
<dsgh> она мне не ответит?
<dsgh> что плохо в слове самка?
<dsgh> o_O
<dsgh> получишЬ есле что
<dsgh> так она ответи и не знает
<shenmue> !pm
<ubuntuhelp> Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<dsgh> !pm
<ubuntuhelp> Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<dsgh> так я и хочу лично познакомится
<dsgh> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dsgh> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<dsgh> !register
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<markmx> хола линуксы :) подскажите как в шелле поудобнее костыликами получить длину видеофайлика в секундах? ну или как нить так
<dsgh> ff codecs
<dsgh> shenmue: ты мне помочь обещала.
<shenmue> оО
<andrex> shenmue: он само удалился)
<jazzok> markmx: тебе надо вроде как mediainfo или что-то вроде этого чтоб метаданные о длине вытащить и дальше преобразовать в секунды. я вот только знаю команду file, но я вот глянул она длину не дает...
<markmx> ffprobe справляется, но столько мусора в поток выдает
<markmx> что я хз как выдернуть строго длительность
<markmx> echo `ffprobe -show_streams Ae69.wmv` | egrep -o "duration=(.*)"
<markmx> стока барахла там лезет :)
<jazzok> извини, ставить лень да и завтра на работу :)
<markmx> ща, костыль уже пишу :)
<markmx> ffprobe -show_format Ae69.wmv | egrep -o "duration=([0-9]*)" | sed 's/duration=//' - во, мож кому пригодится, тока тут отбрасывается дробная часть
<jlewka> sig_wall, слух, смонитровал я реид, пришлось его пересоздавать... И вообщем, пропустил через testdisk на поиск старых разделов и вот что он нашел http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782696/077.png , вопрос такой, это нормально что первый раз это FREEDOS9RC5 ?
<sig_wall> не знаю,возможно
<jlewka> эх... ну тогда скресчу пальцы и проверю)
<jlewka> нетс... при загрузке получаю
<jlewka> 1234F:
<markmx> итак
<markmx> div=`expr 756.4300 / 31`; echo ${div} - есть такая штука., как победить ее?
<Sergey_IT> ку
<KOPEIII> Всем привет! Поставил себе убунту 10 и столкнуся с проблемой драйвера nVidia, при запуске nvidia-settings выдаёт "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server." Кто нибудь знает в чём косяк?
<markmx> оптимус?
<andrex|off> just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root делал?
<KOPEIII> ndrex|off: нет, а где и как?
<andrex> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<andrex> и ребут
<andrex> перезапуск иксов для тебя похоже будет очень сложным процессом)
<KOPEIII> andrex: Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<KOPEIII> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<KOPEIII> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<KOPEIII> вот такое пишет
<andrex> KOPEIII: в гугл переводить шагом маарш!!
<tagezi> интересно, какую видюху лучше покупать?
<andrex> tagezi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<tagezi> andrex: спасибо.. буду собирать комп вспомню о ссылке
<gPaKoH4uK> tagezi: вообще её как бы под задачи берут, как и остальное железо
<markmx> нвидиа и тока нвидиа... ати для виндов, для нас - нвидиа
<markmx> кстати все попробовали тот баг с ctrl+alt+* на нубпаде?
<gPaKoH4uK> markmx: с чего бы?
<markmx> а потому что атишные дрова под линуксами - ацтойные
<markmx> вроде пашут, но с такими артефактами, хотя триде работает на ура
<shenmue> markmx на убунту бага нет
<gPaKoH4uK> markmx: ты это моим видяхам расскажи
<markmx> но вот интерфейс весь в артефактах
<gPaKoH4uK> а то они не в курсе
<markmx> у меня на старом ноуте с HD2600 при движении окна мышой вылезали артефактики неприятные
<markmx> хотя.. .может неоптимизированность компиза, но все же, под нвидие все изкаробки красивое прозрачное
<gPaKoH4uK> ноуты отдельная песня, раньше ати для ноутов отдельные дрова выпускала
 * Sergey_IT пользует отркрытые дрова и не мучается
<andrex> да и нет её в поддерживаемых
<andrex> 2300HD из коробки пахает, без закрыто дров, возможно и эта также
<tagezi> gPaKoH4uK: всёравно видюху придёться ставить.. хотя мне особо сильная и не нужна.. я в игрушки не режусь
<gPaKoH4uK> tagezi: тогда любая не топовая, можно даже на пассивном охлаждении взять
<gPaKoH4uK> чтоб поменьше шума
<Sergey_IT> +100
<tagezi> gPaKoH4uK: мне главное чтоб драва встали.. а то я тут смотрю с ведюхой вечно траблы
<DenSpirit> êîäèðîâêà íîðìàëüíàÿ?
<ubuntuhelp> DenSpirit! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<tagezi> даже с моей интелом пришлось повозякаться
<gPaKoH4uK> при правильном подборе охлаждения и "горячих" компонентов, можно собрать и практически бесшумную систему
<gPaKoH4uK> tagezi: у меня с видяхами проблем не было
<tagezi> сомневаюсь что на i7 можно будет бесшумный блок сделать ))
 * gPaKoH4uK поплевал через левое плечо
<gPaKoH4uK> tagezi: легко
<andrex> житкуху
<gPaKoH4uK> неа)
<gPaKoH4uK> просто на проц кулер покрупней, чтоб вентилятор 120 был
<gPaKoH4uK> и в корпус тоже 120 не меньше, но не более 1200 оборотов
<tagezi> =) и большой вентель будет бесшумно болтаться? )))
<tagezi> я думаю нужно брать такое, что бы охлаждение было нормальное.. а то нагрузка на него будет приличная
<gPaKoH4uK> 120 вентили на оборотах меьше 900 не слыно
<gPaKoH4uK> слышно*
<Sergey_IT> и hdd с резиновыми головками, чтобы не слышно было как стучат
<gPaKoH4uK> не нуна, мона корпус с пластиковыми салазками для дисков
<tagezi> а из моделек что лучше?
<tagezi> GlacialTech?
<gPaKoH4uK> моделек чего?
<tagezi> кулеров
<andrex> системник вытащить за окно и не парицо, зимой можно без охлажденияxD
<gPaKoH4uK> мне scycle нравятся
<tagezi> =D
<tagezi> у меня солнечная сторона, летом придёться в маразилку запихивать )
<gPaKoH4uK> andrex: хы, сегодня пару раз балкон открывал, а то видяха от задач по млечному пути хорошо разогревалась
<Sergey_IT> andrex, подогрев нужен будет
<tagezi> gPaKoH4uK: а чего видяха разогрелась? она что по изображениям считает?
<gPaKoH4uK> нет, задачи рассчитаны на обсчет в gpu, а не cpu
<andrex> Sergey_IT: эт точно, и изоляция от конденсата)
<tagezi> gPaKoH4uK: странно.. я думал что это проще делается без видео режима.. чисто процесор и память ..
<gPaKoH4uK> tagezi: gpu рассчитывает в сотни раз быстрее чем cpu
<tagezi> мне тоже графики общитывать, я буду их все в циферках считать, а выводить только результаты
<tagezi> хм..
 * tagezi призадумался
<gPaKoH4uK> в данном случае видяха как сопроцессор используется
<gPaKoH4uK> и основная нагрузка на ней
<tagezi> а зачем тогда на компы с базой данных ставят мощные процы, если эфективнее поставить пару видях? )
<gPaKoH4uK> tagezi: собственно у nvidia это технология cuda, у ati - opencl
<gPaKoH4uK> tagezi: в базах идет выборка, там даже больше память важна, а не рассчет уравнений
<gPaKoH4uK> tagezi: под сервера у nvidia есть карты tesla(если не ошибаюсь), там нет вывода видео, но зато по несколько gpu на плату
<tagezi> блин.. вот небыло печали.. теперь опять думай
<gPaKoH4uK> tagezi: о чем?))
<tagezi> насколько я понимаю у неё приемущества в целочисленных вычисдениях и побитных
<tagezi> об том какой комп собирать
<gPaKoH4uK> под задачи)
<tagezi> задачи общитывать большие мачивы данных
<tagezi> масивы*
<gPaKoH4uK> если сам не сможешь для себя писать софт использующий gpu и не будешь использовать какой либо сторонний софт, умеющий это делать, то видео самое простое
<tagezi> ну.. мне уже приходиться писать )
<gPaKoH4uK> ну тогда видео можно и среднее :)
<gPaKoH4uK> или вообще купить для этих целей серв с теслами :)
<tagezi> угу, и програмное обеспечение заказать )))
<tagezi> я пока не рокффелер )
<gPaKoH4uK> ну та :D
<gPaKoH4uK> тогда не выпендриваться
<gPaKoH4uK> а что за массивы данных?
<tagezi> как тебе это объяснить покороче, пока админы не попросили заткнуться )
<tagezi> короче - это экономические модели
<artus> просим, просим
<tagezi> )
<artus> :D
<gPaKoH4uK> когда попросят тогда заткнемся или в приват свалим
<tagezi> у нас хорошие админы )) нечего их злить
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, к чему зжесь то офтопить ?
<artus> *д
<gPaKoH4uK> та пока тихо было и никому не мешали
<artus> ну если не слосно и не фанатично ))
<artus> а я пока чайку сделаю )
<gPaKoH4uK> та мы белые и пушистые (с)
<gPaKoH4uK> tagezi: для какой-то организации или что-то общественно-полезное?
<tagezi> gPaKoH4uK: чисто для себя пока делаю
<artus> зачем тесла если cuda можно с 8600 уже пользовать, если не заморачиватся с расчетом траэкторий для каждого атома в эпицентре ядерного взрыва о можно собрать не сильно вкладывась )
<gPaKoH4uK> tagezi: тогда ток самому и ручками
<tagezi> пока матрица 8х156000 , чисто притересться
<gPaKoH4uK> для этого и простенькой видяхи хватит
<artus> хотя для майнинга биткоинов, или как оно там в принципе на 4 и более витяхах системы собирають
<tagezi> да.. это и мой бук делает в паскале.. там хитрить даже не нужно.. но это тестовое.. потом будет намного тяжелее
<artus> но там брутить хеши
<artus> некоторые даже умудрялись в короткий срок отбить железо и хорошо в плюс уйти
<tagezi> ну мне об этом рано бумать.. просто не охото по неделе ждать результатов ))
<artus> ну если мат расчеты то куда
<artus> 100+ процов лучше чем 1-4 )))
<gPaKoH4uK> ы
<gPaKoH4uK> ток стоят...
<gPaKoH4uK> потому gpu
<tagezi> так, вы меня запутаете сейчас )
<artus> tagezi, http://www.ixbt.com/video3/cuda-1.shtml
<gPaKoH4uK> tagezi: для твоих задач, тем более если софт сам пишешь, то лучше использовать gpu
<artus> tagezi, там про вычисления на гпу
<tagezi> спасибо, щас покурю
<artus> там же график производительности вычислений есть
<UNIm95> как назначить на каталог чтение и запись для нескольких групп. при этом  остальные не должны это читать
<artus> ммм, дай группу отдельную, остальным дай эту же группу
<gPaKoH4uK> UNIm95: создать группу для этих групп
<artus> кому надо
<UNIm95> gPaKoH4uK рекурсия однако)
<artus> такс, вопросик, aerofs окромя меня ктото еще пользуеть?
<UNIm95> а как. разве в группу можно добавить не юзера а группу
 * gPaKoH4uK не юзал
<tagezi> даже не слышал )
<gPaKoH4uK> UNIm95: я обобщенно имел ввиду
<Sergey_IT> artus, сходи на #aerofs )
<UNIm95> просто однапапка принадлежит shadow
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: )
<artus> Sergey_IT, да я так, узнать ) оно то работает )
<tagezi> а можно создать фиктивную группу и переназначить с неё права другим группам?
<gPaKoH4uK> почему фиктивную?)
<artus> зачем изврат?
<artus> сойзай группу и дай пользователям которым надо
<artus> что за извращения ))) можно подумать у вас лимит на 10ть групп )
<tagezi> а один пользователь можт быть сразу в нескольких группах? )
<artus> tagezi, id введи в терминал )
<gPaKoH4uK> tagezi: может :)
<tagezi> а в чем тогда проблемма у UNIm95 ?
<artus> скучно ему )
<tagezi> )
<UNIm95>  tagezi: черт спать больше надо.
<UNIm95>  tagezi: спс
<sdfgsdg> Привет, лошары россиянские, всё сосёте ))) Помогите, пожалуйста, с вопросом про Ubuntu. Сейчас найду только...
<artus> @kick sdfgsdg пшол вон
<artus> @op
<g123> Привет друзья!
<andrex|off> в акик его)
<artus> andrex|off, да мне всяко проще чем ему )
<shenmue> о чо тут
<shenmue> ааа... как обычно
<Guest1575> Доброго дня в мене така ситуалція поставив ubuntu шо я вже непробував неможу зробити так щоб він роздавав інтернет
<artus> !ru | Guest1575
<ubuntuhelp> Guest1575: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<artus> Guest1575, читай форум, там расписано, так же как и в хелпе на вики
<tagezi> вiн - по украински wifi? )
<Lex_S> он
<artus> нет, это он )
<tagezi> забавный язык (с) =)
<User311[web]> Доброго всем времени суток. Подскажите пожалуйста адрес irc  русскоязычного сообщества Mint.
<artus> @kick :на вики                                                          │ AirwolfUser311[web]"
<artus> @kick "User311[web]" здесь не гугл
<KOPEIII> всем доброй ночи! Посоветуйте пожалуйста конфигуратор grub?
<selean> всем привет
<andrex|off> nano
<tagezi> +1
<Lex_S> ну это для первого
<shenmue> startupmanager
<Lex_S> у второго там половина действий скриптами делается
<shenmue> им лечу косяк с плимутом после установки проприетарных дров
<KOPEIII> shenmue: а в нём разве можно менять параметры ядра при запуске?
<Lex_S> их можно менять и при запуске)
<KOPEIII> Lex_S: в каком файле через нано можно редактировать? не подскажете?
<Lex_S> что менять?
<Lex_S> я имел в виду на ходу менять
<shenmue> нет
<KOPEIII> Lex_S: при запуске не удобно, где то год назад мне тут отличный конфигуратор посоветовали)
<shenmue> startupmanager кстати в мяте нормально работает. в убунту нефига.
<shenmue> из похожего только pysdm на ум приходит но это вообще для фстаб
<tagezi> вообще нужно вот это читать http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B3%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F
<tagezi> и вот это http://ru.wikibooks.org/wiki/Grub_2_%D0%BE%D1%82_%D0%90_%D0%B4%D0%BE_%D0%AF
<shenmue> http://ru.wikibooks.org/wiki/Grub_2_от_А_до_Я когда же у вас починят кирилицу то?
<artus> это в настройки браузера лезть надо )
<shenmue> baronos
<baronos> shenmue: я тут)
<shenmue> на какой версии щас?
<baronos> shenmue: федора 16)
<shenmue> вон отсюда
<shenmue> изменник
<tagezi> shenmue: прости, я как-нибудь разберусь с ккирилецей, но не сегодня )
<shenmue> baronos глянь если есть saidar
<shenmue> мониторинг за ос. вместоконьков тоже няшка вкупе с byobu-launcher
<baronos> shenmue: угу нашел такой)
<shenmue> правда у меня она цветастая была а щас чот показывает инфу одним цветом
<baronos> shenmue: покажи скрин её, а то у меня кодеки ставятся
<shenmue> http://cs11018.vk.com/u73074407/132267460/x_6d89554f.jpg тогда когда фотал в окне byobu запущенна
<baronos> честно, она как то по-приятней чем коньки)
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-14.png а это щас
<baronos> Сервер не найден
<shenmue> не знаю почему цветастее тогда
<shenmue> еще раз тыкни
<userubuntu234> здраствуйте. сменой рабочей среды можно ускорить компьютер?
<shenmue> если хром то он не особо дружит с оперой
<baronos> фф тоже не открывает
<shenmue> userubuntu234 нет
<shenmue> baronos короче тоже самое тока вывод не цветной. не столь важно вообщем
<userubuntu234> shenmue, они одинаково жрут память?
<shenmue> нет
<shenmue> если сменить де на более легкую то буде ос отзывчее но никак комп быстрее
<userubuntu234> shenmue, как в 11.04 сменить?
<shenmue> поставить например lubuntu-desktop
<shenmue> и на экране выбора логина выбрать сесан lxde либо lubuntu
<shenmue> сеанс*
<AngelEvil> Äîáðîãî âðåìåíè ñóòîê, ÷òî ëó÷øå äëÿ îñâîåíèÿ: ubuntu, kubuntu èëè xubuntu?Ãäå áîëåå ïîíÿòíûé èíòåðôåéñ, èëè âåçäå ïðèìåðíî îäèíàêîâî ïî ñëîæíîñòè?
<ubuntuhelp> AngelEvil! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<baronos> !255 | AngelEvil
<ubuntuhelp> AngelEvil: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<artus> baronos, кодировка
<baronos> artus: машинально уже, привычка))
<AngelEvil> так лучше?Оо
<baronos> угу
<artus> да
<userubuntu234> lubuntu-desktop загрузить надо? почему стандартную среду какую-нибудь не использовать?
<artus> ну так тебе же гном не нравится )
<Sergey_IT> AngelEvil, с любого линукса
<artus> userubuntu234, кстати, ты в класическом гноме или в юнити?
<tagezi> лхде же вошла в стандартные декстопы с 11.04 версии
<artus> угу
<AngelEvil> Доброго всем времени суток)так вот, спросить хотел, что проще для освоения: ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu или какой другой GUI?
<artus> да оно всеравно как то) все пилить надо ) или юзать в стоке и не заморачиватся)
<tagezi> AngelEvil: начинай с консоли
<artus> знания особые для пользования де в принципе то и не важны)
<tagezi> сэкономишь кучу времени
<artus> ибо знать надо на порядок больше того что не относится к иксам )
<userubuntu234> я в gnome, но не в классическом наверно
<shenmue> пчелайн даже хаб локальный закрыл оО
<AngelEvil> tagezi, а почему "сэкономлю кучу времени"?
<shenmue> от славной корбины остался только интернет
<tagezi> AngelEvil: потому что всёравно будешь лазить в терминал и делать там кучу вещей
<AngelEvil> artus, так мне не для пользования, хотелось бы более глубокого изучения(если мозгов хватит)
<userubuntu234> короче, lubuntu самая быстрая? как поставить?
<artus> userubuntu234, http://itmages.ru/image/view/398657/80d3eef1 что то такое 7
<artus> userubuntu234, не факт что она самая быстрая )))
<Sergey_IT> AngelEvil, потому, что если все можно сделать из консоли, а не в ГУИ
<baronos> начинай с того ГУЯ который будет в будущем, или гном3, кде, юнити.
<artus> скажем так, чуть меньше кушает ресурсов, и профит от нее только если ставить с нетинстала ) без лишнего мусора от остальных де )
<Sergey_IT> черт, сам запутался (
<artus> AngelEvil, так для пользования или нет?
<userubuntu234> artus, на картинке моя среда
<artus> baronos, по принципу - пофиг в чем не разбиратся ? ))
<artus> userubuntu234, ну так пойдет, нормально оно себя чуствует )
<AngelEvil> artus, скорее для изучения Unix систем
<Sergey_IT> AngelEvil, начинай с чтения информации о файловой системе
<artus> userubuntu234, а пробовать всякие де, начни с игр в виртуалках
<baronos> artus: угу)) потому что так оно и есть, будет прыгать месяца два смотреть гуи, на гном пихать от кде софт и так далее)
<artus> AngelEvil, изучать не пользуясь, всеравно что практику вождения на табуретке ))
<userubuntu234> artus, это классика? вроде, что-то полегче есть либо я с тему видел
<artus> baronos, набьет шишки, поймет, пару раз переставит) без этого всеравно ничему не научится )
<artus> userubuntu234, я могу тебе вообще суперлегкое посоветовать) только ты ж офигееш от путей его настройки )
<AngelEvil> artus, так чтобы грамотно пользоватся нужно хоть что-то знать, например как из репозиториев устанавливать)
<Sergey_IT> это как раз не главное
<baronos> при установки дров и так далее научишься, главно установи)
<artus> AngelEvil, ну так ставиш и пробуеш) накатываеш в виртуалку и пробуеш ее обжить за вечер 2 , как поймеш что не сломаеш в первые же 2 часа, то ставиш на винт и понеслась  )
<baronos> если видеокарта ати то почитай побольше на forum.ubuntu.ru про АТИ))
<Sergey_IT> AngelEvil, главное, для начала, правильно диск разбить
<artus> Sergey_IT, автоматом, и не парится )
<AngelEvil> Acronis'ом разобью)
<Sergey_IT> AngelEvil, это первая твоя ошибка
<AngelEvil> baronos, у меня к счастью не ATI)
<artus> смысла страдать фигней с выдилением отдельных разделов для изер вар и тд уже давно нет)
<artus> *е
<AngelEvil> Sergey_IT, почему?
<Sergey_IT> AngelEvil: используй средства той оси, которую ставишь
<AngelEvil> Sergey_IT, поэтому я пришел спросить что мне ставить то завтра :D
<artus> AngelEvil, могу сразу сказать одно, не пользуй логические тома при разбивке ) это зло )
<yurau> вопрос на засыпку - как включить mysql?
<Sergey_IT> artus, про разделы, я про /, /home и своп
<artus> sudo service mysql start
<tagezi> засыпка - всмысле поспать?
<yurau> artus: не работает
<artus> ну и не вздумай на ntfs корень засунуть) были умники ))
<artus> yurau, ну тогда /etc/init.d/mysql start
<artus> yurau, если не канает то таки поставить мускль )
<tagezi> может сначала стоп?
<yurau> artus: ответ на первую команду : start: Unknown job: mysql
<artus> yurau, ну так поставь )
<artus> мне кажется его просто нет )
<yurau> дело в том что я его отключил ранее в файле mysql.conf
<artus> ну теперь там же и включай
<yurau> для этого надо файл править и систему рестартовать
<yurau> это не работа
<artus> а работа вырубать мускль через конфиг ?
<artus> правь конфиг и /etc/init.d/mysql start
<yurau> artus: да. потомучто иначе он никик не вырубается
<yurau> он через upstart стартует
<artus> yurau, sudo update-rc.d mysql disable не???
<artus> или ломаем конфиг чтоб оно при попытке стартануть падало )
<yurau> artus: после правки конфига стартанул.
<artus> ну воть
<yurau> сейчас попробую  отключить через disable
<artus> yurau, а чего ты тама коментил? start on (net-device-up..... <--- и иже с ним ?
<yurau> только sttart on
<yurau> disable не работает
<artus> а  and local-filesystems  and runlevel [2345]) не ?
<yurau> не понял
<artus> там оно так коментом видать идет
<artus> хотя , вобщем я не вижу логики тушить мускль и врубать его ручками , посему с такими извращениями не заморачивался
<tagezi> лан, всем пока
<yurau> artus: нужно чтоб он не стартовал по умолчанию
<artus> yurau, мне проще в /etc/rc.conf внести /etc/init.d/mysql stop и ничего не ломать )
<artus> * /etc/rc.local
<artus> можно даже задержку сек 2-5 дать, чтоб наверняка уж  )
<yurau> artus: это мысль. но это тормозит старт
<artus> да ниразу
<artus> комп я вкючаю утром, выключаю вечером , на заставки не пялюсь, с секундомером не сижу
<yurau> это недоработка упстарта
<yurau> могли-бы все по человечески сделать через команду service
<baronos> artus: ихааа, рыбалка поперла))
<AngelEvil> А Ubuntu с USB запустить можно, или только с LiveCD?
<artus> можно
<AngelEvil> т.е если я правильно понял Sergey_IT мне сначала нужно запустить с USB/LiveCD Ubuntu, разбить диск, а потом уже устанавливать?)
<AngelEvil> и тишина...
<Lex_S> все спят)
<shenmue> я тоже спу
<shenmue> ой палюсь
<Lex_S> чё его там разбивать то
<AngelEvil> с высоты опыта всё легко ;)
<Lex_S> ну если ставить на чистый винт, можно вообще автоматическую разбивку во время установки выбрать
<AngelEvil> к сожалению чистых у меня нет))
<Lex_S> или заранее в том же gparted выделить под систему раздел
<AngelEvil> вот я о чем и говорю, т.е чтобы работало стабильнее нужно запустить Ubuntu с LiveCD/USB и из неё разбивать?
<Lex_S> не имеет значения в чём разбивать
<baronos> AngelEvil: Совет: Создай в виртуалке аналогичную своей ну или диск просто и разбей погляди что да как.
<Lex_S> при установке просто выберешь файловую систему, например ext4 и точку монтирования
<AngelEvil> Lex_S, а мне тут же и сказали что например Acronis'ом разбивать не стоит :\ baronos, я на сайте нашел описание как разбивать, осталось узнать чем лучше это делать)
<artus> зачем тебе левые разбивалки если есть штатная?
<artus> акронисом место отрезать, максимум
<Lex_S> мне это никогда не мешало
<baronos> не ну может мне еще и видео по инсталлу десктоп образа записать...
<Lex_S> да ладно тебе)
<baronos> artus: гпартед отлично отрезает)))
<Lex_S> пусть уже разбивает чем ему удобнее
<AngelEvil> в общем объясню свою ситуацию, у меня 2 харда, на первом 2 логических раздела, на втором один, надо отрезать место от 2 и выделить его под убунту)вот.
<artus> baronos, ну если надо отресайзить, я б не рескнул )
<artus> *и
<artus> AngelEvil, http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D0%B2%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5 иди изучай
<artus> логические разделы в топку
<baronos> artus: я только им уже год отрезаю склеиваю))
<Lex_S> gparted плохо ресайзит?
<Lex_S> я прост не пробовал им
<artus> может и хорошо, но нафиг )
<baronos> хехе)) воооот нашлось то чему не доверяешь в лине)))
<artus> baronos, да как то експерементировать лень, а резать жизненно важные данные непровереным инструментом стремно )
<baronos> :D
<baronos> artus: рыбалка прёт, поймал какой то торрент с фильмом. + торрент с трекера качаю)) красотища))
<Lex_S> с появлением безлимитного интернета я забыл это слово)
<baronos> правда на триколоре скорость УГ, придется кабель от ямала протягивать, там то рыбка сочная)
<Lex_S> я бы забил на это дело быстро)
<Lex_S> тут свою музыку уже полгода перебрать не могу, на ноуте место кончается
<artus> Lex_S, закидывай все в гугломузик )
<Lex_S> хехе
<Lex_S> да там не сколько хранить
<Lex_S> тупо перебрать)
<artus> угу, как у меня, лежит гигов 40 какой то музыки, половину названия я и не знаю, но покаместь вроде не мешаеть, пусть лежит)
<Lex_S> :D
<Lex_S> artus: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0123/h_1327274630_9109983_5a077b29ef.jpeg да я как представлю, сколько времени это всё займёт переслушать да грохнуть ненужне, как сразу забиваю на это дело....
<artus> ужс
<artus> я бы грохал все не задумываясь
<Lex_S> ))
<artus> всеравно мп3шечки нафиг не нужны
<Lex_S> м?
<baronos> ogg ))
<Lex_S> хехе
<baronos> artus: кстати, спросить хотел про знц, где там вписать имя к примеру baronos[x] а вот при в ходе в онлайн это я в настройках должен прописать /nick и т.д.
<artus> эмммм
<artus> baronos, задаеш на знце ники, задаеш у себя , в конфиге , желательно чтоб было пару в группе , дабы небыло драки у никсерва за единственный извесный ему ник, и будет тебе счастье )
<artus> даже если знца отвалилась , она потом сможет коректно авторезироватцо если ты онлайн
<artus> baronos, а ник в альтернативном можеш вбить
<artus> baronos, или тебе надо чтоб при выходе тебя с знцы у тебя ник менялся ?
<artus> baronos[x],
<baronos> в баню это дело в 4 утра) мозг не стоит логическую цепочку)
<artus> baronos, или тебе надо чтоб при выходе тебя с знцы у тебя ник менялся ?
<artus> если да то галочку на Change your nick while you are away и туда ник на какой менять
<artus> awaynick который
<baronos> я вроде сделал там это)
<mivulf> есть кто живой?
<mivulf> почему с USB-съемного винта и с USB-съемной флешки на жесткий диск ноута скорость копирования 1 мегабайт/сек?
<mivulf> (ubuntu 11.10)
#ubuntu-ru 2013-01-14
<jlewka> всем привет
<Hanno4ka> всем утра доброго и не очень)))
<jlewka> а зачем нам не очень доброе утро?)
<ei-grad> затем что выходные надо отмечать уметь :-P
<jlewka> )))))
<ei-grad> выходные вообще, и старый новый год в частности
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<shenmue> http://cs406317.userapi.com/v406317358/4e7b/PhDsw4YewMI.jpg =)
<shenmue> еще и борланд был.
<shenmue> кстати не запустилсь майнкрафта  в лине... хотя говорят шустрее пашет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот в чем сакральный смысл майнкрафта?
<shenmue> хы... не знаю ибо я застрял щас. не знаю что делать дальше.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну я один раз зашел, побегал немного. полазил. смысла не понял :)
<lightdiver> shenmue: 1) игра должна располагаться в каталоге ~/.minecraft
<lightdiver> 2) _JAVA_OPTIONS='' java -Xms512M -Xmx512M -classpath jinput.jar:lwjgl.jar:lwjgl_util.jar:minecraft.jar -Djava.library.path=natives  net.minecraft.client.Minecraft Vladgobelen
<lightdiver> из каталога бин
<lightdiver> shenmue: JohnDoe_71Rus: Даю смысл. Убейте дракона.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lightdiver: кирпичами его закидать что ли?
<lightdiver> лук сделай.. меч
<lightdiver> броню
<lightdiver> зачаруй
<shenmue> lightdiver уже нагуглился
<lightdiver> JohnDoe_71Rus: shenmue: Дракон, если что, живет в раю.. А вот компоненты для призыва главного Вампира - в аду.. его тоже можно убить..
<shenmue> зачем вампиров убивать? они хорошие
<lightdiver> это два главных босса игры
<lightdiver> если ты его не убьешь, то он тебя)
<Kyshtynbai> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Fail!
<Kyshtynbai> Здорово, братья по убунте.
<Hanno4ka> Kyshtynbai а как же сестры?
<Kyshtynbai> Сестры в линукс это миф).
<Hanno4ka> Kyshtynbai хммм...... докажи)
<Kyshtynbai> Лень). Я, в общем, не встречал :) .
<lightdiver> Kyshtynbai: у меня сестра на линуксе и жена.. правда не на убунту конечно. Я не садист
<Hanno4ka>  lightdiver ну да, зачем им убунту? это же по садиски совсем, им нужно только генту)
<lightdiver> извиняюсь, слово перепутал
<lightdiver> я не мазохист
<shenmue> JohnDoe_71Rus в золотоискателя играл на деньди? или в бомбермена?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> shenmue: в бомбера
<shenmue> и в чем смысл?
<lightdiver> Kyshtynbai: причем сестра уже 4 года на линуксе..  с 3 лет
<lightdiver> тьфу
<lightdiver> с 13 лет*
<shenmue> вот у арконойда хотя бы сценарий есть
<lightdiver> Hanno4ka: ну, я пока не смог найти убунту, которая у меня прожила бы с активными обновлениями больше года. Видимо руки кривые
<lightdiver> Hanno4ka: а так вон сестре линукс поставил 4 года назад на старый комп.. перенес его на новый уже, а все работает, да работает. И обновляется отлично. Что еще нужно?
<shenmue> укоз тоже браузер выпустили
<shenmue> ураниус называеться
<lightdiver> кто?
<shenmue> ну беспалтный хостинг для сайтов но с ихней рекламой
<lightdiver> ага.. нагуглил уже
<shenmue> школьники юзают там одни шаблоны что бы "сваи сирвера откравыть"
<lightdiver> shenmue: и опять на хромиуме небось?
<shenmue> ну да
<lightdiver> дело попова множится и растет
<shenmue> какое то фиговое будущее из одних римейков и форков ждёт
<lightdiver> да ну.. поумирают и все
<lightdiver> у них будущего нет, ибо нет развития
<Davinchi_> добрый день
<Hanno4ka> Davinchi_ lj,hsq)
<Davinchi_> может мне кто нибудь подсказать по sendmail?
<Kyshtynbai> My name is Linus Torvalds and I pronounce sendmail as postfix
<Kyshtynbai> :) имхо. а вообще на канал сендмелйа :) .
<Davinchi_> 123
<baronos> 321
<Davinchi_> подскажите пожалуйста канал сендмейла
<artus> google.com
<Scrimmer> утрчеко всем
<Scrimmer> artus, 1
<Davinchi_> боюсь на англоязычном канале я проблему не опишу (
<artus> старайся и все получится
<aleksei`> всем ку
<baronos> skai-falkorr вообщем решился на 13.04 :)
<baronos> не, балалайка.
<jlewka> а что там за DM по умолчанию используется?
<_d4vid> unity
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ставь давай
<only_you> kubuntu 13.04 годнота
<lightdiver> _d4vid: юнити это вм
<lightdiver> или я что-то упустил?
<lightdiver> точнее плагин к вм
<skai-falkorr> lightdiver: да он то вообще то прав
<skai-falkorr> юнити переросло вм. но недоросло к ДЕ. и остается ДМ
<lightdiver> skai-falkorr: они свой дм написаи?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: че то заморачиваться с отрезанием куска диска)
<skai-falkorr> не среда рабочего стола, но и не оконный менеджер. а скорее менеджер рабочего стола
<lightdiver> )
<baronos> не охото*
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а ты вместо старой
<baronos> вроде откусил 40гигов, :)
<skai-falkorr> МВД запустило мультимедийный сайт
<skai-falkorr> то, что они поставили флешевый порнобаннер - не делает сайт мультимедийным
<baronos> хмм, обновлю наверно гном3 до 3,7)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> shenmue: у бомбера был смысл, проходить комнаты и в конце чего то там найти. как марио
<baronos>  skai-falkorr балалайка, установка не работает :)
<shenmue> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ky3sZsFO1yI&list=SP1131EC93F2132A39 =)) хы.. прикольно придумал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: "МВД запустило мультимедийный сайт" там можно бесплатно просмотреть кино про милицию и скачать рингтон на телефон?
<Davinchi_> 1
<Davinchi_> 1
<Davinchi_> 1
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Есть контакт.
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0114/h_1358166254_4593955_bf5b59d3df.png
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> райден превед
<[Raiden]> привет
<Davinchi_> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/d/b/5/0/b/79bb496a2ab99b517410c367722.jpg
<lightdiver> http://cs6253.userapi.com/u132035115/docs/50736c48b567/ill-1.jpg внимание вопрос! Какую ОС использует каждый из дизайнеров?
<[Raiden]> у третьего ещё и монитор на TN за 3к рублей.
<Scrimmer> райден о_0
<tagezi> lightdiver: все троя винду ))
<lightdiver> неправильно
<lightdiver> там же подсказки даны на картинке
<tagezi> ну, тот у которого яблоко, использует винду, потому что не осисл МакОс, сейчас часто люди покупают апл и ставят туда виндовс
<lightdiver> нет, мак это мак
<tagezi> по середине, ну слишком прилизан, тоесть скорее всего винду
<lightdiver> и опять неправильно
<lightdiver> не прилизан, а потому что китаец.. кто основные разработчики майкрософт? китайцы и индусы
<tagezi> а крайний правый слишком красноглаз, тоесть тыриную винду на китайском железе )
<lightdiver> прекрасное отсутствие логического мышления)
<tagezi> ну просто я не шаблонно думаю )
<Scrimmer> каков будет ответ?
<Scrimmer> по середине китаец?
<tagezi> шаблонно: МакОс, Винда, Линукс
<lightdiver> tagezi: нет, ты просто не смог обосновать
<lightdiver> Scrimmer: А ты на глаза посмотри)
<artus> ну как минимум 2 пялятцо в неподключенные мониторы
<lightdiver> ))
<lightdiver> может это моноблоки?)
<tagezi> ))
<artus> lightdiver, ну если у тебя монитор стоит на уровне носа и упирается в него, то глаза еше не такие будут
<tagezi> lightdiver: поповоду обоснования, я сегодня экзамен сдавал, на обосновывался )
<artus> а у левого вообше 2 дырки во лбу, кто сказал что он дизайнер?
<artus> lightdiver, вобщем прекращай веники курить :D
<tagezi> )
<lightdiver> http://cs6253.userapi.com/u132035115/docs/7adbd79803cc/ill-2.jpg мне это еще понравилось
<lightdiver> artus: это внизу написано)
<artus> @kick lightdiver раз внизу :)
<Scrimmer> artus, :DD
<tagezi> строг, но справедлив )
<avas> Всем hi!
<andrex> ih
<avas> Никто не пробовал управлять vlc на другом компе через консоль?
<baronos> уж проще через дройдофон управлять наверно)
<andrex> у него вебка еть зачем попоболь создовать то
<avas> а как к ней подключится ?
<avas> А то задачу поставили - вот в думках весь
<avas> просто по ssh  подключаюсь вижу в списке процессов vlc  а как управлять им ненайду никак
<[Raiden]> гланды через зад
<andrex> ещё он может по телнету управлятсо
<avas> Это факт
<andrex> а на счет вебки её нужно сначала настроить и включить)))
<avas> andrex Понял попробую покопать в эту сторону
<andrex> лопату побольше возьми
<avas> andrex Ну кое что уже нашёл :-)
<Scrimmer> ребятки, сорь за офтоп, есть кто шарит modx?
<andrex> нея
<avas> и не я :-(
<[Raiden]> Артус сказал бы: пройди на канал по  modx
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> не сказал
<andrex>  /msg alis list #*modx*
<andrex> #modx-fi
<andrex> хм оно медленное какоето. жумла и то быстрее хотя она ппц какая тяжелая
<Scrimmer> с чего ты взял, что оно медленное ?
<Scrimmer> http://scrimmer.ru/
<Scrimmer> вроде шустро
<andrex> а ты кортинок побольше накидай) и скиптиков всяких, чего пару строчек то текста)
<Scrimmer> ну допустим накидаю картинок, и что изменится то ? загрузка страницы будет зависеть от скорости инета
<andrex> не всерано медленная
<artus>  andrex скриптика всякие тупят сами по себе , как и кортинки
<artus> :)
<andrex> угу
<[Raiden]> Федоркин канал http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0114/h_1358186145_2043606_dccdf934f3.png
<Scrimmer> artus, он прав по поводу модикса?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> xD
<orudie> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<[Raiden]> У меня скайп бывает хрюкает. Подсказали линк с решением
<[Raiden]> http://community.skype.com/t5/Skype-для-Linux/Треск/td-p/261858
<andrex> а у меня трещал 1 канал микрафонный убавил и норм стало
<andrex> ну это было давно
<Scrimmer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXqMfKHqrqo
<andrex> а я над коментами поржал, видео уже не охота
<[Raiden]> нет, у меня трещит нотификация его, с микрофоном всё ок
<[Raiden]> то что по линку помогло
<andrex> про бета тестеров похоу прав чувак)
<andrex> тока это бета альфы)
<Scrimmer> ааа, ребята, напомните слово, синоним подгонять под движок, перенос шаблона с 1 движка на другой
<Scrimmer> как этот процесс называется в техническом плане
<Scrimmer> адаптация
<Scrimmer> спасибо
<shenmue> незачто
<Scrimmer> психанул?
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: впихнуть невпихуемое (с)
<andrex> это называется крос на костылях
<Denver79> кто то сидит в инете через роутер tp-link по PPPoE?
<Scrimmer> pppoe ет обычное соединение ? )
<_d4vid> ppp over ethernet
<andrex> кто то сидит наверно
<Denver79> просто у друга купили этот роутер - и постоянно периодически отваливается интернет ( вот хотел бы узнать откуда ноги
<andrex> все дружно телепатим
<Scrimmer> у меня tp-link wr741
<Scrimmer> у меня раз в сутки обычно отваливается инет, непонятно почему
<Scrimmer> в 1 и тоже время, почти
<andrex> у меня тоже есть тплинк тока он фаляется просто так
<andrex> это пров сбрасывает скорее всего
<andrex> Denver79, модель и логи снего
<andrex> и вобще на сайт производителя надо тебе а не сюды
<Denver79> TL-WDR4300
<Scrimmer> artus, ты жив ?
<Scrimmer> или дрыхнешь ?
<artus> vthnd
<artus> мертв
<Scrimmer> как насчет модикса?
<kostanakis> а что это?
<kostanakis> я любознательный чайник
<baronos> !google
<Scrimmer> знаешь что такое дрюпал?
<ubuntuhelp> Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<kostanakis> Знаю
<Scrimmer> дак вот, ваще не похожи
<kostanakis> все, вспомнил
<Scrimmer> гугл рулед ?
<artus> ыыыы, оказываетцо кошерные с куллеры оторвал жменюку http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sanyo-Denki-San-Ace-80-Fan-0074-w-9G0812P1F03-Fan-Mate-2-TESTED-/150895743077
<Scrimmer> а откуда такая цена то ?
<artus> но дуют они ацки
 * kostanakis капает слюнкой в клаву
<tagezi> artus: а для чего он такой нужен?
<artus> tagezi, да эть из одноюнитовых наковырял , их коробка валяется, а мне надо вытяжку запилить временно )))
<artus> но жужжит правда гад ниче так, ощутимо))
<kostanakis> раз уж зашел разговор про охлаждение - вопрос: процы на FM2 сильно греются?
<andrex> а у меня обычный 2хвинтовый нищебродский CoolerMaster Hyper TX 3 EVO :D
<[Raiden]> http://theimmortalphoenix.deviantart.com/art/KDE-Reflections-282522323
<aleksei`> прикольно выглядит
<[Raiden]> http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/n/a/nale12.gif?2
<Scrimmer> жесть, сижу курю новый cms
<Scrimmer> включил чпу, создал страницы, но была проблема в шаблонах, перерыл весь гугл, переставил пару раз двигло, запустил на разных машинах
<Scrimmer> уже вопросов позадавал на форума/каналах/везде
<Scrimmer> а оказалось просто - на серваке nginx и .htacess не работает, и все время шла ссылка на 1ую страницу, а я паниковал
#ubuntu-ru 2013-01-15
<shenmue> хм... а как сокет определить?
<shenmue> "Число гнёзд для ЦП	1 LGA775  " у меня процик без ножек. а в гугле 775 с ножками
<[Raiden]> определить по чему?
<[Raiden]> на маме написано, а на процессоре по модели
<[Raiden]> 775 без ног
<[Raiden]> точнее процессор без ног
<azzick> Здравствуйте. Tahoe-LAFS позволяет на халяву хранить терабайты данных на чужих хардах даже незнакомых людей? Или я не так понял?
<[Raiden]> у них спроси, я хз что это
<azzick> Ну и ладно. Мне нужно иметь бесплатное место в 12 терабайт. Интересно, есть ли такое бесплатное распределенное хранилище?
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> купи 4 диска по 3 тера
<shenmue> [Raiden] прога aida64
<[Raiden]> это самый дешевый вариант
<[Raiden]> shenmue: ну ей можно верить )
<shenmue> ну а на картинках чота ножки на проциках
<[Raiden]> у процессора не ножки, а бугорки, а в сокете ножки
<[Raiden]> или ямки
<shenmue> ну вот у меня проц без ножек... это все такие 775?
<[Raiden]> да
<shenmue> процессор присматриваю
<shenmue> думаю чо взять
<[Raiden]> ничего не бери, если только за пиво.
<shenmue> почему?
<azzick> Raiden, дело же не только в покупке. Нужна еще безопасность, хотя бы бэкапы. Нужно жечь электроэнергию. Вроде, FreeNet по такому принципу работает.
<[Raiden]> или пусть живет что есть, в этом году выйдет лга 1150
<azzick> Просто думал, что кто-нибудь знает
<[Raiden]> Я не знаю бесплатных хранилищ больше 25гб
<azzick> Эх, не был тут года два, а всё те же люди сидят.
<shenmue> бесплатное безопасное и 12 террабайт =)
<azzick> shenmue, дада
<shenmue> аппетиты у народа растут =)
<[Raiden]> сотри всё видео нахрен и твоих важных данных останется на 1 флэшку.
<[Raiden]> можно записать на две
<shenmue> а если он с видео работает7
<[Raiden]> и будет надежно
<[Raiden]> тогда надо покупать хдд )
<shenmue> [Raiden] кстати тебе будет интерсно я думаю
<shenmue> щас найду ссыль
<azzick> [Raiden], нет, не то. У меня была идея залить себе всю библиотеку Genesis и организовать на ней сервис
<[Raiden]> Я кстати собираюсь порегаться  в майкрасофт скайдрайв. там 25 гигов, туда как раз влезит бекап моих фоток
<[Raiden]> И можно монтировать по вебдав
<shenmue> http://htwins.net/scale2/index.html размеры известных тел от квантовой пены до размеров вселленой
<shenmue> там кстати и майнкрафт есть. по площади в 10 раз больше земли игровой мир =)
<[Raiden]> люди столько тратят на игры )
<shenmue> ты про деньги?
<shenmue> или про время?
<[Raiden]> azzick: построй тогда сервис забирающий инфу прям из этой библиотеки )
<[Raiden]> про ресурсы скорее
<[Raiden]> и время
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/640155
<shenmue> блиг опять какая деграадация в технолгиях... это как две видюхи в ноутах
<azzick> [Raiden], там торренты, это плохо. Торренты разные, не все работают. Искать надо куски в разных местах. Не интересно
<azzick> [Raiden], в разных местах == на разных трекерах
<azzick> Но я понял. Идея провальна, да. Либо раскошеливаться, либо забыть
<Kyshtynbai> Какой-то бред. В гш вайфай работает, в юнити - нет. Ну такого же не может быть...
<[Raiden]> в юнити наверное свой апплет для нм. Либо я не знаю причину.
<[Raiden]> этот нм вообще крайне йо*нутая штука. Хотя у меня вифи пашет, в к...
<Kyshtynbai> да уш. А определение доступных вайфай сетей это тоже нм занимается, интересно.
<[Raiden]> ну не знаю, может сам ,может через либу какую которая обращается к драйверу
<[Raiden]> може только не отображается на апплете )
<[Raiden]> Пиши на форум в раздел какой-нить про юнинити или про железо.
<Hanno4ka> привет
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Hanno4ka> ку-ку
<jlewka> глупый вопрос...
<jlewka> а хотя...
<Hanno4ka> самый глупый вопрос тот, который вы не задали)))
<jlewka> да я думаю как его написать)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> буквами кирилическими
<Hanno4ka> тоже вариант, хотя можешь поробоывать египетскими иероглифами)
<jlewka> вообщем,  есть ubuntu-server 10.04 lts, на нем установлен squid... Есть виндовая машины включенная в домен и имеющая имя user1...  Вот проблема в следующим, снифю трафик через tcpdump(в условиях фильтра поставил ip машины), так, почему то в tcpdump отоброжает  имя компьютера user2
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: не выйдет. если китайские иероглифы в шрифтах еще есть, то египетских нету
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus ascii-art
<Hanno4ka> он может все (ну или почти все)
<jlewka> dns проверил, там все ок вроде как
<JohnDoe_71Rus> dhcp есть? на винде или лине?
<jlewka> на АД dhcp
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а днс тоже на винде? посмотри там в зоне прямого просмотра может запись есть, ип от юзер1 а записан юзер2
<jlewka> причем если запускаю ping сервера, user2 то определяется совершенно другой адрес
<jlewka> хм... nslookup и dig показывают разное...
<jlewka> ага... виндузятники сознались)
<Hanno4ka> jlewka а чем ты их, пояльником?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> jlewka: гетерогенные сети
<Hanno4ka> и в чем они там сознались?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: это они Кеннеди в Далласе....
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus эээ, ну зачем же так... я всю жизнь мечтала взломать базу пентагона и узнать это,.... а вы тут так.... облом (((
<jlewka> ага.. злодей...)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: зря надеялась. в базе пентагона этих сведений нет и небыло
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus хзм... ну надеюсь. есть там что интересного, ради чего можно туда влезть?
<Hanno4ka> мальчики, просвятите немного в cron expression, пжалста))))
<jlewka> а в чем конкретно?
<Hanno4ka> как задается периодичность запучка задачи
<Hanno4ka> я конечно, могу и погуглить, но он меня не пошлет гуглить)))
<Hanno4ka> а задача такая, есть некоторая дата (время последнего запуска задачи), есть крон-выражение, нужно из этого составить дату следующего запуска задачи
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: а в логах нету записи когда был -1 запуск задания?
<Hanno4ka> ну, логов нету, ибо это в джаве все работает))) мне нужно именно вникнуть в то, как пишутся эти периоды запуска и сформировать новую дату
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: http://www.codenet.ru/webmast/php/cron.php
<Hanno4ka> ууу.. спс, немного понятнее стало))) но вот такой вопрос, админы ведь должны уметь работать с кроном, так?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> наверно )
<Hanno4ka> тогда пойду к админам за консультацией, благо конфетки есть)))
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, лучше бы мяса принесла бы... если бы мне бы сейчасмяса принесли бы. я бы на все готов был бы сразу)
<Hanno4ka> jlewka а у меня есть)) такая большааааая отбивная)) и апельсинка к ней бонусом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> jlewka: на все? и в загс :)
<Hanno4ka> jlewka но уточни, "на все" - это точно на все, а то бывает....
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: как говорили древние "путь к сердцу мужчины лежит через желудок" может и действительно на все..
<Hanno4ka> ой, а я очень вкусно катлетки готовлю, мой ьрат уплетает их только так, по 5 штук з арз может (ему 8 лет еще), а вот мамины не очень)))
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: а я за отбивную и плов - даже на загс готов:)
<Hanno4ka> хм....
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr надо обдумать ваше предложение
<jlewka> о... давно на свадьбе погулять хотел)
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, "на все", уже зависит от вкуса отбивно
<jlewka> пойду обедать )
<Hanno4ka> jlewka приятно подавиться)))
<Civil|2> Hanno4ka: а что сложного в cron'е? У него формат довольно простой
<Hanno4ka> Civil|2 а что сложного в ооп? там вообще как два пальца об асфальт...
<Civil|2> Hanno4ka: крон легче ооп )
<Hanno4ka> Civil|2 неа)))
<Civil|2> легче, у крона количество особенностей перечислимо по пальцам двух рук
<Civil|2> а у ооп - нет
<Civil|2> Hanno4ka: в кроне же у тебя есть переменные выше крона, которые можно внутри использовать. Формирование даты (просто числа в нужных местах), пользователь и команда. Из особенностей команды - некоторые символы нужно экранировать, т.к. они кроном бу
<Civil|2> дут иначе интерпретироваться
<zuker> skai-falkorr: выражаю благодарочку за howto http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/11/howto-31-pf-kernel.html правда еще не загружал - собирается пока
<Hanno4ka> Civil|2 пф, в ооп только 3 принципа)))
<Hanno4ka> а в кроне целых 2 руки нужно
<Civil|2> Hanno4ka: зато особенностей к этим принципам много
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, а зачем тебе кстати постоянно менять дату в кроне?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ей не надо менять, ей надо узнать, когда по календарю Cron'a конец света будет)
<jlewka> кстати, по поводу крона)
<jlewka> а у кого нить задания из cron.d нормально работают?
<Civil|2> jlewka: а что ненормального в их работе?
<jlewka> не могу понять как это работает... вроде добавляешь туда скрипт, он отрабатывает нормально и в нужно время
<jlewka> а иногда добовляешь и 0 реакции
<JohnDoe_71Rus> права на скрипт. ошибок в скрипте нет?
<jlewka> да не... не было, с одним и тем же скриптом баловался
<jlewka> делал два одинаковых скрипта, для создания надписи hello в /tmp/ddd
<jlewka> вот, так один скрипт писал, а другой нет
<jlewka> правда давно эт было, мб и действительно что то не так делал
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<Scrimmer> пыщь
<Scrimmer> artus, прием
<[Raiden]> в рф начали продавать белые нексусы4, по 19990
<[Raiden]> заказать из сша будет примерно 14к
<baronos> skai-falkorr: в даш меню размер шрифта меняется?
<skai-falkorr> ахз. я его не открывал
<[Raiden]> И это при том что телефон выпущен в капстране, т.е. на нем все кто хотел уже наварились.
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: Я на днях начал эксперементировать с кедами и до меня дошло что не так с твоими кедами. Вроде и тема красивая, а не удобно. Я нашел в чем баг
<[Raiden]> в общем ужасно.
<[Raiden]> Ну, я и не обещал что моя тема будет кому-то удобна ) Тем кто переходит нужен дефолт.
<Scrimmer> неправда
<Scrimmer> я хотел темную
<[Raiden]> У меня только иногда темные. Я от них тоже устаю.
<lightdiver> http://ompldr.org/vaDMwNA и вот http://ompldr.org/vaDMwNQ
<[Raiden]> Я их меняю время от времени. Тут это легче чем в гноме3 или где-то ещё. Даже не темы меняю, а расцветки - ут они отдельно
<lightdiver> суть в том, что у убунту гениальные дизайнеры.. чего не скажешь конечно о программистах
<lightdiver> у тебя панель отжирает место, которого и там мало
<lightdiver> а вот по горизонтали места дофига
<[Raiden]> Мало для чего? :)
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: это же гениально.. я не мог понять зачем сжимать софт на панели в иконку, если удобнее полностью видеть. Только панель слева может это оправдать
<[Raiden]> Я бывает два окна горизонтально рядом ставлю. А твоя боковая панель мне бы сделала эти 2 окна уже.
<lightdiver> для широкоформатного экрана - идеаьное расположение
<[Raiden]> так что я считаю что панель внизу это оптимально
<lightdiver> убираем оформление окна средствами квин и получаем все то же управление, но без лишнего занятого места. Квин позволяет тягать окно за любое свободное место программы
<[Raiden]> И ещё. Когда места мало, можно использовать перекрытие, автоскрытие либо просто делать любое окно в фуллскрин. Но мне в 99.9% случаев на моем мониторе места хватает.
<lightdiver> внизу она не удобна по нескольким причинам. Твой взгляд в основном сконцентрирован в середине снизу. Если там и панель - она мешается. она статична и информации особой не дает
<lightdiver> вниз тянуть мышку труднее руке, чем влево вверх
<[Raiden]> а вверху в правом углу я сую часто видеоплейер
<[Raiden]> Мне там вверху панель не нужна
<lightdiver> автоскрытие не удобно тем, что убирает от тебя часть информации..
<[Raiden]> тут согласен, поэтому я перекрытие юзаю )
<[Raiden]> т.е. информацию не видно только тогда когда надо сэкономить
<[Raiden]> место
<lightdiver> а я вот год за годом ищу физиологический идеа интерфейса для правши..
<lightdiver> идеал*
<[Raiden]> Нет
<[Raiden]> Ты ищешь его для себя.
<lightdiver> нет.. для меня удобно было как у тебя больше 15 лет
<lightdiver> просто я когда-то вдруг понял что "привычки" навязывают себя и не дают понять что на самом деле удобно
<[Raiden]> Я не прошу никого делать как у меня. Тему можно закрывать. На то оно и кде что бы сделать как хочется. )
<lightdiver> да я не говорю что ты должен что-то менять.. просто мыслями поделился
<lightdiver> я теперь даже на десктопе квин верну вместо опенбокса)
<[Raiden]> но боковые панели на мой взгляд имеют недостатки. И приемлемы только как вторые, т.е. одна внизу и если нехватило места, то ещё 1 или две по бокам.
<[Raiden]> Суть в том что на вайде, на панели сбоку, место заканчивается раньше.
<lightdiver> а зачем внизу?
<lightdiver> три года назад у меня было целых две панели.. как в гноме - одна снизу и одна сверху)
<lightdiver> дело в том, что с иконками место на панели врядли когда-либо кончится даже сбоку
<[Raiden]> а я люблю вверху иметь от что мне часто нужно )
<lightdiver> не говоря уже о том, чтобы на длинной стороне экрана
<[Raiden]> и видеоплейер привык держать вверху и справа
<lightdiver> я на своих 14" сейчас сбоку смогу запустить около 15 приложений на панели, если не больше
<lightdiver> вот и у меня видеоплеер сверху-справа.. и у меня он ничего не перекрывает))
<lightdiver> ну, точнее статичную информацию никакую
<[Raiden]> Ну, а я тут причем? Мой первый комп в 1998 году был с 15 дюймами, сча 22. И я пока ничего не хочу менять, разьве что иногда хочется 24.
<[Raiden]> И если мне не хватит эти два дюйма - я их куплю. Вместо коверканья ифейса.
<lightdiver> это не коверканье.. хех
<lightdiver> это стремление к совершенству.. нужно гуманно относиться к глазам и рукам
<lightdiver> это главное что у тебя есть после мозга
<lightdiver> всем остальным можно пожертвовать
<[Raiden]> ну и стремись ) блог создай и описывай. А тут не надо
<lightdiver> кстати, заметь - Марк со мной согласен)
<[Raiden]> с тобой не только марк согласен, сча покажу.
<lightdiver> хотя врядли он выбирает интерфейсы.. разрабатываются дизайнеры
<[Raiden]> lightdiver: вот, типичный винмобайл 6.1 http://images01.olx.ru/ui/9/79/27/1288007768_131987227_2--Samsung-B7300-Omnia-LITE-Windows-Mobile-65-Professional---1288007768.jpg
<lightdiver> а ты сам то винмобайл юзал?)
<[Raiden]> Но есть 2 ньюанса: 1. там 3-5 дюймов ,а у меня 22.   , 2. там панель проходит по длинной стороне экрана, а у меня длинная горизонтальная.
<[Raiden]> чуешь в чем соль? :)
<lightdiver> там ересь неимоверная
<lightdiver> я юзал эту систему
<lightdiver> и врагу не пожелаю такое юзать
<[Raiden]> для меня и юнити ересь )
<lightdiver> юнити пока не юзал.. она требует устаревших версий пакетов, а мне даунгрейдиться лениво
<skai-falkorr> РЖД через суд потребовали с Apple 2 миллиона рублей
<skai-falkorr> причин не объясняют. наверное просто денег не хватает
<[Raiden]> Ну там компиз из недоделанной ветки и посредсвтенный док исключительно слева (со скроллингом, т.к. он короткий и не влезает нешиша),  глобал меню которое я тоже не люблю и не хочу и набор софта от гном3.
<[Raiden]> Если хотел посмотреть , то можешь не делать, я всё рассказал :)
<[Raiden]> и ещё линзы в даже котоыре не нужны но ресурсы жрут
<lightdiver> а что за линзы то?
<lightdiver> про компиз я знаю
<lightdiver> про то что короткий - а зачем на него пихать все приложения? избранные самые запихал и все.. остальное в основном меню держать
<[Raiden]> ну поиск пакетов, поиск музыки и т.д. У меня например плейер с базой и поиском. Причем в базе ещё и cue\image встречаются.
<[Raiden]> )
<lightdiver> понятно.. непомук запилили
<[Raiden]> Ну в целом да, та же идея. Только ищене всё, а определеныне вещи.
<[Raiden]> ищет
<Scrimmer> исчед
<[Raiden]> lightdiver: На твоем скринншоте ещё на панели 1 значек квирка. А я так компутер крайне редко использую. У меня сча кутим, квирк, фф открыт и кторрент. И к концу дня открытых приложений будет больше. И я хочу что бы они все умещались на панели помимо др
<[Raiden]> угих элементов и без скроллинга как в юнити :)
<[Raiden]> И самый простой способ это сделать - разместить панель на самой длиннйо стороне
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: просто я только только настраивать начал все там. Не перенес еще софт на панель
<[Raiden]> ясно )
<vladgobelen> плюс окна декарировать насильно нужно - от заголовков избавлять
<[Raiden]> кстати можешь ещё поискать takeoff menu , это такая хрень со значками во весь стол, немного будет напоминать даш или превью из гном3.
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: lightdiver:  - одно лицо? :)
<vladgobelen> а это было непонятно?! О_О
<[Raiden]> Ну малоли ) в чатах ещё не такое бывает
<vladgobelen> не.. рабочий стол у меня юзабелен по другой части.. Значки там распологать мне бесполезно. Я на него заглядываю в лучшем случае раз в год. Но я недавно придумал для него использование
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: я туда липкие записки с подсказками по итальянскому языку налепил) Красота теперь. Сворачиваешься и все видишь
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0115/h_1358255396_7645391_a217784e73.png
<[Raiden]> ой, опечатался даже там )
<Hanno4ka> а что за манелька такая? я тоже ее хочу, она вкусная?
<skai-falkorr> добавь панельку и манелька с панелькой дадут детюлбку
<skai-falkorr> так и получилась юнити:)
<[Raiden]> Это не юнити, хотя бы потому что в лнити 2 панели, а у меня 1 несёт всё что в юнити несут две. ну кроме глобаз меню
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr а ты после загса уже и про детьлек думаешь? хД
<[Raiden]> и ещё таскбар значками придумали до юнити!
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: я еще не увидел плов и отбивные
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr ну извини, я еще на работе - могилку себе копаю
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: копай быстрее, женщина. я голоден
<[Raiden]> я сча про мобильники писал в жабере. наверное поэтому панелька получилась манелька.
<[Raiden]> )
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr исторически доказан факт, что мужчины - лучшие повара, так что.... где мой борщ?
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: я его съел вчера. где мои отбивные и плов?
<[Raiden]> каноникал думаю решила уже пару лет назад, что их юнити будет построено так что бы работать на нескольких девайсах. Даже если не само оно, то идея.
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr вот разберусь с композитными компонентами, и наварю целую катрюлю)
<[Raiden]> может поэтому они именно так его строят. Например в андройде у меня всё фуллскрин на телефоне без заголовков и панели меню типа файл вид.
<jlewka> [Raiden], у тебя часы спешат...
<Hanno4ka> а может из вас кто знает ответ? вот на этот вопрос http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14337972/el-in-composite-component-on-mojarra
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, вот накормит тебя.. и съест
<[Raiden]> там это логично )
<[Raiden]> jlewka: А у вас регион другой
<jlewka> минуты у всех одинаковые то)
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT ууу... точно съем
<[Raiden]> тогда это у вас проблема )
<Hanno4ka> у меня вообще пошлые мысли появились)))
<jlewka> не... скок там минут у тебя сейчас?
<Hanno4ka> у меня 21
<Hanno4ka> очко!!
<jlewka> какое?)
<baronos> не спорю
<[Raiden]> jlewka: Смотри. Это окно жабера, там парень с чукотки проверил время и в моем чате те же минуты http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0115/h_1358256159_1099619_a91906694a.png
<[Raiden]> получается уже у двоих часы неправильно идут :)
<[Raiden]> минуты т.е.
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, неужели мысль поработать  появилась?
<jlewka> http://time100.ru/  минуты показывают 24 ^_^
<jlewka> а не фру
<jlewka> да эт у меня xchat врет
<jlewka> прошу у всех прощения)))
<andrex> хчат берйт системное время. значит ц тебя весь комп врет)
<andrex> кстати прива всем
<jlewka> ну и это тоже)
<[Raiden]> [17:24:38] [jlewka]http://time100.ru/  минуты показывают 24 ^_^
<baronos> [17:27]
<andrex> 22:27
<Hanno4ka> !е
<[Raiden]> jlewka: а ты по скреншоту чтоли смотрел\а?
<Hanno4ka> !t
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='t'
<jlewka> [Raiden], ага... время на скриншоте сравнил с временем публикации
<andrex> !time
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='time'
<skai-falkorr> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6333419_460s.jpg
<[Raiden]> ну тык это плохая идея.
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT угу, это моя работа - сношаться по 12 часов в сутки с компом, мухаха!!!!
<jlewka> бедный комп...(
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr а внизу - это кто?
<skai-falkorr> это джоффри баратеон.
<jlewka> ему же нежность нужна... а ты сношаться...(
<Hanno4ka> эмм... не слышала о таком
<Hanno4ka> jlewka только бдсм, только хардкор)))
<jlewka> )))))
<baronos> who is not ready to fight?
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, комп холить и лелеить надо - а ты его так угробишь
<jlewka> http://time100.ru/fun.html хы, прикольные часики
<Scrimmer> да, придумано неплохо
<Scrimmer> но и давно)
<jlewka> черт, а я ток увидел( отстаю от жизни, ток на баяны дни натыкаюсь
<Kyshtynbai> Нельзя просто так взять и отравить джофрм баратеноа.
<Kyshtynbai> Кто его отравил, я так кстати и не понял :( .
<|rapidsp|> да какая теперь разница :)
<baronos> у крепкого орешка жена проблемная, постоянно там где не нужно :)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Давно их не смотрел. Раньше были крутые фильмы.
<skai-falkorr> Kyshtynbai: как кто.старушка тиррелов
<skai-falkorr> или как их там. розочники
<[Raiden]> харрисон форд и брюс виллис пожалуй мои любимые актеры
<SergeyIT> Папанов круче
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> михалков - б-г
<skai-falkorr> ну вы поняли. большая г....нехорошка:)
<|rapidsp|> кончаловский? :)
<[Raiden]> Вы когда-нибудь пробовали скрыть значек в трее в юнити или гном3?
<[Raiden]> посмотрите как тут http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0115/h_1358258342_1692168_dba0ab026b.png
<skai-falkorr> виндовастенько
<[Raiden]> да. Но есть 1 ньюанс. Кто знает историю, тот вам скажет что идея трея взята из винды. Только в гноме она взята из вин 95, а в кде из вин виста.
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden] это первое, что я настраиваю в кедах)) да и в винде тоже
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], подобие трея еще в досовских и до-досовских прогах были
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> может быть. в нортон коммандере были часики помню. Да и только
<[Raiden]> котоыре кстати вне трея.
<SergeyIT> все новое - это хорошо забытое старое
<[Raiden]> Суть не меняется от того что был трей и раньше. Суть в том что в гном2 и 3 и в юнити - трей от вин95 дполненный иконками с выпадающими списками.
<[Raiden]> точнее каноникал дополняла ещё в гном2, а проект гном скопировал мыслю ) Это был шаг вперед. Но не не сильно лучше чем в вин7 )
<[Raiden]> а то что не попадает в индикаторы висит в нем постоянно и настраивается через зад как и в вин95
<[Raiden]> ну в общем я думаю так понятно
<Hanno4ka> а я, а я. а я вчера зарегестрировалась в стим))) вот)))
<SergeyIT> сочувствую (
<Kyshtynbai> skai-falkorr: там не все так просто. в этом как-то мезиниц замешен, как я понял. Только не поняно как. Вообщеего роль не понятна имхо.
<|rapidsp|> боюсь сам Мартин не знает что там к чему :)
<Kyshtynbai> ой да. я даже пятую книгу пока не дочитываю, потому как шестую фз сколько ждать).
<Kyshtynbai> взялся ща Гаррисорна, про викингов. ТОже неплохо.
<Scrimmer> ого!
<Scrimmer> у меня скорость с юсб стала 6.58 мбайт!
<Scrimmer> вместо 3.4
<Scrimmer> почти в 2 раза прирост, фигасе
<|rapidsp|> где-то ошибка  значит
<skai-falkorr> Kyshtynbai: ессесно замешан. он свою выгоду не упустит. всегда запихает свой зык в любую властную жопу
<Kyshtynbai> свлч!
<Kyshtynbai> :) .
<Kyshtynbai> ребутнусь в венду, в кингс баунти погоняю...
<Scrimmer> че
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer по правилам русского языка нужно говорить не "че", а "что", например, "пугаЧТОва", куклаЧТОв"
<Scrimmer> лолшто сказала ?
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer хД жутко старый баян с квн
<Hanno4ka> уральские пельмени (с)
<Onkeltem> Ку
<Onkeltem> Народ, а как пускать deja-dup из-под рута то?
<Onkeltem> Мне /etc надо, /var/lib/mysql бекапировать и всякое другое
<Hanno4ka> sudo deja-dup
<Hanno4ka> не?
<[Raiden]> федору 18 релизнуло. Мате затолкали в офиц репы, помимо прочего.
<Hanno4ka> как сказано то, "релизнуло" )))
<[Raiden]> летом папалась на мыльницу http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0115/h_1358262822_4719886_54f3359e9b.jpeg
<Hanno4ka> мухаха, с кроном разобралась - спихнула на другого))
<[Raiden]> )
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden] ой какая лапочка))) так и хочется пожмякать
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: крон если из /etc пускать, а не из кронтаба юзера и так будет от рута.
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: хехе
<Hanno4ka> Оо снайперская винтовка с линухом на борту
<Hanno4ka> Шведская школа вводит обязательные уроки Minecraft xD
<[Raiden]> Я за варкрафт2
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden] я его не осилила - слишком тормажу и как следствие проигрываю, а вот герои - да)))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> герои тоже ок
<Hanno4ka> я в свое время весь инет перерыла, чтобы найти портированые под линух, 3 которые
<Hanno4ka> а еще в DOOM бывает ностальгирую)
<lightdiver> Hanno4ka: достаточно было в репо поискать, вместо перерывания всего инета
 * artus починил ноут при помощи шуруповерта и гравера
<Hanno4ka> artus  топор лучше)
<skai-falkorr> пригрозил ноуту и он испугался экзекуции?
<rapidsp> выгравировал галаграмму вин7 :)
<artus> skai-falkorr, да не, один обкуреный хацкер вкрутил не те болты для крепления клавиатуры и в ноль шлицы стер, пришлось отрезным кругом нарезать
<Hanno4ka> что стер? Оо
<artus> Hanno4ka, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Шлиц
<tagezi> всем привет )
<Hanno4ka> ну что же вы сразу на википедию посылаете то? так я и сама погуглить могу
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: точно, и чего они тебя в википедию посылают? )
<Hanno4ka> tagezi ну хоть один добрый человек нашелся))) хочешь плов с отбивными?
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: спасибо, но у меня курица тушоная с овощами )
<tagezi> е*
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: а чо у тебя за вопрос то был?
<Hanno4ka> шлицы - что это такое)))
<Hanno4ka> хех, меня директор печеньками покрмил)))
<tagezi> и им было влом ответить что это город в германии? ))
<Hanno4ka> tagezi угу, вот такие они бяки
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: наверное в игрульки играют )) не сердись на них ))
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: от ты как. мой плов раздаешь
<skai-falkorr> вероломная блудница
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr а кто сказал, что он твой? я его приготовила и он моя личная собственность, раздаю кому хочу :Р
<Onkeltem> Народ, кто может меня проконсультировать по фотоаппаратам-мыльницам? Мне маме подарок нужно сделать. Я просто в теме - вообще не рублю. Можно в личку.
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: бери самсунг на андроиде
<skai-falkorr> мама будет рада. ты тоже
<Hanno4ka> Onkeltem ненене, айфон лучше)))
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: а чего, такой бывает?
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: а, ирония?
<tagezi> Onkeltem: да они ржут над тобой
<tagezi> Onkeltem: покупай Canon EOS 5D Mark II
 * Onkeltem feels like Шелдон стайл
<tagezi> маму порадуешь, и у тебя фотоаппарат будет )
<Onkeltem> tagezi: условие - мыльница. Ей надо, чтобы фотик легко носить было.
<Onkeltem> tagezi: я просто искал на я.маркете среди Sony, выбрал TX20. Эта штука 10к стоит. По-мему - слишком для мыльницы. Но он такой няшный!
<tagezi> тогда самсунг на андройде )
<Onkeltem> фак
<Onkeltem> )))
<artus> @kban Onkeltem 300 спать
<tagezi> Onkeltem: ну тебе же правильно сказали, там такаяже оптика как на недорогих мыльницах, но места не занимает вообще
<tagezi> artus: эх
<skai-falkorr> а ему и невдомек, что такие есть:)
<artus> в каестве мыльницы finepix ax500 заглаза
<Scrimmer> оло
<Scrimmer> появился артус и уже забанил кого то
<artus> Scrimmer, тебе показалось
<Scrimmer>  приват откроешь ?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: как то можно scale всех окон включить в 12.04?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: там ошибка в плагине. ее исправили ток к 12.10
<baronos> эх, печалько
<[Raiden]> значит можно включить поставив компиз\юнити с ппа
<[Raiden]> или сбэкпортив с 12.10
<baronos> да это геморой, и scale не критично)
<[Raiden]> ну или сунуть просто мышку влево, если к
<UNIm95> Народ из-за чего лисица не запускается? удаление профиля не помогло
<artus> в терминалку смотри
<UNIm95> о_О
<UNIm95> Все  норм
<UNIm95> что за локальный глюк?
<artus> вот что терминал животворящий делаеть :D
<UNIm95> =)
<UNIm95> есть ли у лисицы что-то вроде отладочного запуска?
<artus> -jsconsole
<artus> firefox -h и вообще -h к запускаемому софту делает жизнь легче )) в качестве вариаций --help
<Kyshtynbai> Я чото вообще перестаю что либо понимать. Поменял хард - стало тормозить hd видео...
<Kyshtynbai> А дрова поставил, вроде ничего...
<[Raiden]> валлпапер понравился, от форка кубнунты под названием netrunner http://goo.gl/l1G1v
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fq7IJLIIs2c
<[Raiden]> http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=76428&st=0&start=0
<Scrimmer> а почему kde3..
<tagezi> доча линух сломала )
<Scrimmer> уу
<tagezi> поставила какойто троян видимо... я в шоке
<_d4vid> =)
<[Raiden]> да ну, ты чего. Троян это врятли.
<tagezi> ну, короче было так.. заходит она на какой-то сайт, и там окно появляется, типа у вас старый гугл-хром... обновить, отмена, она нажала обновить
<tagezi> потом испугалась, перезагрузила комп
<tagezi> после перезагрузки высвятилось окошко, типа установка прошла успешно
<_d4vid> )))
<tagezi> после этого у неё слетела учетка скайпа, ну и теперь вылезают бяки типа найден вирус нужно чистить систему
<Scrimmer> о_0
<tagezi> антивирусник не стоит )))
<tagezi> коро я в шоке...
<Scrimmer> а еще говорит, что я обкурилсо
<[Raiden]> Я не сталкивался ещё с таким в лине и никого из таких не знал до сего момента
<tagezi> ну вот, теперь знаешь
<_d4vid> tagezi, dai link
<[Raiden]> скажи её что обновлять не надо когда всё работает
<tagezi> на
<[Raiden]> ей
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да, я уже провёл беседу, я и до этого ей говорил.. она потому по серёдке обновления и испугалась, что вспомнила
<_d4vid> я тоже хочу такой вирус)
<tagezi> _d4vid: гугл в помощь
<tagezi> странно что после перезагрузки это заработало как-то.. хотя это примочки кде может быть, он же запоминает то что работало и грузит это при старте сеанса
<tagezi> короче я кеш вычестил ей, переставим завтра проги, посмотрим как будет себя чувствовать это всё дальше
<Vladgobelen> *фейспалм*
<_d4vid> не легче удалить все подпапки в хоум?
<_d4vid> если она при обновления хрома не вводила пароль то боятся нечего)
<Vladgobelen> да флэш это банальный или ява на одной из страниц
<tagezi> да скорее всего
<Vladgobelen> при старте браузер стартует и открывает страницу
<Vladgobelen> просто нужно не восстанавливать сессию или восстановить без той страницы
<tagezi> после чистки кеша должно всё пропасть.. я просто на всякий случай хочу переставить хром и скайп
<[Raiden]> да их-то переставлять смысла нет
<tagezi> Vladgobelen: да, вроде так настройки и стоят.. завтра буду смотреть всё это
<[Raiden]> если только твоя дочка не от рута работает
<Vladgobelen> для начала сам себе ответь как флэш с сайта мог переписать защищенное рутом
<Vladgobelen> а потом уже переставляй
<[Raiden]> если читстьить то хомпапку
<tagezi> Vladgobelen: гугл в помощь, даже скриптик есть, как из джава получить пароль рута
<Vladgobelen> да оно и в хоуме ничего не могло задеть..только в каталоге хромиума
<Vladgobelen> и то в своей области по сути
<[Raiden]> да вполне могло ) Юзер ок нажал, а при этом может на это стороне выполнится что-либо и не обязательно в папке профиля как в корне )
<[Raiden]> имхо
<aceler> Всем привет
<tagezi> ку
<Vladgobelen> нуу.. попробуй выполни
<Vladgobelen> это веселая задача)
<aceler> Господа и дамы, давайте начистоту. Вот я обновился до 12.10. Почему у меня такое лютое ШГ?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: лан, сегодня уже спит, завтра скайп настрою посмотрю что у неё там твориться
<tagezi> aceler: ШГ?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: шрифты говно )
<aceler> Ой, простите. У меня ужасный шрифты.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я серый не образованый ))
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: за такое премии дают неслабые от гугла, если я не ошибаюсь
<aceler> [Raiden]: фи как грубо :)
<[Raiden]> попробуй грохни .fonts и .fonts.conf в хомпапке и релогин.
<aceler> Ну ладно, падающий наутилус я заменил марлином. Но шрифты меня беспокоят
<tagezi> Vladgobelen: это когда ему об этом расказывают ))) а когда не расказываю, так деньги срубают )
<aceler> [Raiden]: я на чистом профиле смотрю
<[Raiden]> А скриншот замути. Вместе посмеёмся
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Кстати, хотите попробовать робото от андройд 4.2 для ифейса? Могу выложить
<tagezi> робото?
<tagezi> математика пожрала мой мозг
<[Raiden]> ну шрифт так зовется
<tagezi> а
<tagezi> выложи
<Vladgobelen> tagezi: линукс чертовски живучая скотина..три года назад меня тут забанили как раз за написание шутливого блокера под убунту.. Ну нет чуства юмора у местного населения. Зато во время попыток написания подобного я много понял про линукс..
<[Raiden]> http://yadi.sk/d/FrTmy5tw1Rw-R
<tagezi> Vladgobelen: ты недооцениваешь детей, они у меня на глазах ломати за пять минут то что здоровые мужики сломать не могли годами, у них дар разрушения, а если учесть что я ей побанил первые 100 страниц сайтов на которых можно наткнуться на такую фигню, то вообще
<tagezi> странно
<Vladgobelen> tagezi: в итоге у того блокера выяснились некоторые полезные качества и я его переписал в плеер..а на блокер забил - гиблое это дело и неблагодарное
<Vladgobelen> можно и молотком в монитор ударить, это же ты не назовешь взломом? Не давай пароль рута юзерам и будет тебе счастье
<Vladgobelen> и прав рута
<tagezi> дело не встом что дети спеуиально ломают, они это делают потому что не знают как пользоваться правильно
<tagezi> ии.. если очень нужно, то доступ получить можно... другое дело что нам это долго да и не нужно... а кому-то просто и очень нужно
<Vladgobelen> ну и как ты сломаешь без рута?
<Vladgobelen> rm -rf /home/* && /etc/init.d/xdm restart
<Vladgobelen> и система как новая...ну, команда конечно с поправкой на убунту
<[Raiden]> или не думают просто о том что потом чинить возможно придется.
<[Raiden]> + сломать может быть интересно
<[Raiden]> )
<Vladgobelen> ну и с поправкой на мультимедийные каталоги
<tagezi> лан, я свою точку зрения сказал... вопрос в том что делать, а не то что вы считаете что линух это просто супер защещённая система которую никто никогда ни за что не взломает
<Vladgobelen> ее можно сломать
<Vladgobelen> просто ты не понимаешь как можно, а как нельзя
<Vladgobelen> это как если тебя попытались ограбить, ты бы заменил всю мебель в доме
<Vladgobelen> ну, чтобы снова не пытались
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я потом пороюсь куда их ставить )))
<[Raiden]> tagezi: если кубунта распкуй и тыркай на шрифты. Тебя спросят как ставить
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а ничего шрифтики ))
<[Raiden]> мне в общем тоже понравились, аккуратные.
<[Raiden]> именно для ифейса ок, а для чатов не знаю.  Конкретно в квирке у меня dejavu sans , выбрал когда-то раньше.
<tagezi> незнаю.. я вообще не привеледлевый, главное что бы глаза не ломали
<Kyshtynbai> Не, пацаны, это не смешно.Та же самая 12.04 х 32 стояла на том же самом железе. Заменил хард, накатил убунту - эйчди тормозит. Ну как это так?...
<tagezi> хард плохой )
<Kyshtynbai> причем тут...
<[Raiden]> Ну я в общем тоже ) Хотя бывают случаи кокнретного ШГ. В убунте это сложно увидеть. А в других дистрах народ страдает и часто подключает репы с либами или с отрисовкой как в убунте или как в винде.
<[Raiden]> В опенсусе когда грузился сразу в глаза бросалось и пришлось пошаманить )
<[Raiden]> что бы был опохоже.
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: http://thales-img.deviantart.com/art/Icons-Pack-0-6-up-23-dec-10-160752139 как подобное в кеды запихнуть?
<[Raiden]> Я не знаю. Это не готовая тема. надо как-то отресайзить до разных размеров или типа того
<[Raiden]> ну или выбери где иконки выбераются и посмотри что выйдет
<Vladgobelen> ууу
<Vladgobelen> печалька
<_d4vid> я попробивал иконки, не пашут они
<_d4vid> *ы
<tagezi> чо значит не пашут?
<_d4vid> юнити даш не отобразил их
<[Raiden]> ну не офрмлены в виде темы. папка там должна быт ьс подпапками разных рамеров
<tagezi> ну, значит не туда загрузил или не в том размере
<_d4vid> :)
<tagezi> ну как это картинка пахать не будет?
<Scrimmer> а я вот плавленные сырки люблю
<Scrimmer> вот так
<[Raiden]> дружба?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: смотрел люди-Х Расомаха?
<Scrimmer> да
<Scrimmer> веселая коровка
<tagezi> помнишь там был такой гелой который кулаком пушку заткнул?
<Scrimmer> не
<tagezi> щас найду тебе
<Scrimmer> звучит как угроза
<tagezi> Scrimmer: http://igira.ru/uploads/posts/2012-07/1342772401_kinopoisk.ru-x-men-origins_3a-wolverine-1159397.jpg
<Scrimmer> ты на что намекаешь? :D
<Vladgobelen> _d4vid: значит будем назначать вручную или тему делать.. я то думал это у меня проблема
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ну, они просто очень каллорийные )
<Scrimmer> 1 чтучка в день (
<Scrimmer> надо кубунту завести
<[Raiden]> Vladgobelen:  Федрщики дали такой линк http://www.softicons.com/icon-tools/icon-converter
<[Raiden]> хотя там по 1 иконке. Самое быстрое решение видимо будет создание скрипта из imagemagick
<Kyshtynbai> Хм... при выборе "вывод через gl" картинка становится как конетка, пропадают тормаза, лаги и рассинхрон но появляется противное моргание :( .
<[Raiden]> радеон?
<Kyshtynbai> jy
<Kyshtynbai> он
<Kyshtynbai> дравер проприетарный.
<[Raiden]> попробуй погуглить, там опция есть насчет вывода видео для ксорг конф и выбери в плейере gl2
<[Raiden]> sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv ,  sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=gl  - можно так, саму опцию в конфиге не помню. И так и так попробуй с рестартом иксов.
<[Raiden]> Я когда-то был владельцем и faq по ним писал )
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси! Попробую.
<[Raiden]> Потом подвернулся случай прейти на нвидию. тут жизнь более безоблачная.
<Kyshtynbai> о_0 пропало мигание. само.
<Kyshtynbai> После перезапуска плеера.
<Kyshtynbai> Походу я поня в чем дело. Раньше до переустановки убунты вывод через gl выбирался сам, аутоматично. А щас, на новой системе почему-то встал по-умолчанию вывод через что-то другое. В общем, кажецца, всё ясно.
<[Raiden]> сам врятли.
<Kyshtynbai> ну по-другому я не объясню...
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию всегда xv выберается. Для радеонов самый быстрый gl2 , по крайней мере так писали когда уменя был радеон.
<[Raiden]> и декодинга тогда ещё небыло, сча можно пошаманить и заюзать
<Kyshtynbai> Ну вот по ощущениям через гл летает, Через хв - несмотрибельно).
<[Raiden]> объяснение простое. xv то номально пашет то нет, в зависимости от версии драйвера и иксов и фазы луны. У меня был о время когда радеон вообще идеально работал
<[Raiden]> на из версий драйвера
<Kyshtynbai> А вот кстати может быть. У меня было совершенно прекрасное. Тормозила одна запись, я уж её перекодить собрался в пофиговее качество, а с утра обновления пришли, как бы не иксов, причём - и вуаля. Тормаза как сдуло.
<[Raiden]> 1 картинка осталась. http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0116/h_1358284793_5158098_16a89c2a4e.png
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> тип шины: агп)
<tagezi> это ещё третьи кде?
<Kyshtynbai> давненько не видал.
<[Raiden]> да, что-то из 3.х
<tagezi> оно как-то чисто по ощущениям чуется
<[Raiden]> ну понятно. юнити тоже от гнома 2 отличить не проблема ) или гном3.
<Kyshtynbai> А я так уже к гш привык).
<tagezi> гш... шг... привыкнуть можно ко всему
<[Raiden]> ну оно наверное сча лучше, чем когда гном был 3.0. но ели коротко то не моё ) Хотя к превью быстро действительно привыкаешь ибо там таскбара нет и нет выхода
<[Raiden]> ну по умолчанию т.е.
<Kyshtynbai> ну это да. таскбар я таки прикрутил, долго работал на каиро-доке, а щас с доки.
<tagezi> мне кайро-док нравиться
<tagezi> правда в кде загрузка системы из-за неё в 2 раза долше ))
<Kyshtynbai> да лан. в гноме вообще не тормазила.
<Kyshtynbai> и падала за период месяцев в 9 раза два, не больше.
<[Raiden]> в гноме уже гтк в памяти.
<Kyshtynbai> Логично.
<[Raiden]> я кайро не смог использовать, когда был гном2, он слишком перегружен для меня всякой ненужной фигней ) Я искал просто лаунчер-таскбар
<[Raiden]> авн и доки ближе оказались
<Kyshtynbai> авн ничо, да. только он миортвый к сожалению(.
<Kyshtynbai> доки рулит. единственное что меня напрягает в нём - это моно.
<[Raiden]> да, есть такое, но работает ок )
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере работал
<[Raiden]> год не видел
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: сам он систему не тормозит, и не падает, загрузка просто увеличилась раза в два после того как поставил
<tagezi> но доче вроде нравиться, красивый такой ))
<[Raiden]> в кде я перестал доки использовать. Т.к.  все что я хотел это лаунчер-таскбар и в кде достаточно правильно это сделано.
<[Raiden]> какой-то сериал http://www.youtube.com/show/serial2?feature=plcp
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  ты-таки кедераст
<UNIm95> не оскорбление
<UNIm95> Кстати. как вам стим под линем?
<[Raiden]> угу, есть немного
<Scrimmer> хм
<Scrimmer> так же, как и под виндой, не ?
<[Raiden]> Я  не смотрел ещё.
<tagezi> стим -это игрулька?
<UNIm95> Кажись в вайне он бегает шустрее
<Scrimmer> разве?
<UNIm95> Угу
<[Raiden]> tagezi:  у тебя криокамера какой системы?
<Scrimmer> стим  сервис цифрового распространения компьютерных игр и программ
<UNIm95> стартует дольше
<UNIm95> памяти жрет тоже больше
<UNIm95> хотя тут адо еще вайн прослойку учесть
<UNIm95> *надо
<[Raiden]> tagezi: это программа для покупки игр или типа того. как гуглплей.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: эм.. ну я откуда знаю.. я игрульками не интерисуюсь
<tagezi> от вальве?
<[Raiden]> ну да
<UNIm95> tagezi:  да
<tagezi> а, ну слыхал чото, в новостях проскакивало
<UNIm95> tagezi:  они консоль на линухе делать собираются
<tagezi> в играх?
<tagezi> прикольно будет ))))
<UNIm95> и если еще HL3 эксклюзивом для линя %)
<tagezi> pifpaf --имя патрона -- имя пушки --координата x на мониторе --координата н на мониторе -- количество залпов
<tagezi> )))
<Scrimmer> а вообще валвы молодцы
<UNIm95> tagezi: не не столь хардкорно. как Xbox
<Scrimmer> вон как другие компании подсуетились, начали адаптировать игры под линькой
<tagezi> ну, потому что давно пора.. Каноникал за это респект, за игрульками потянуться и другие
<UNIm95> Если канноникал прикрепит к unity настройку через ldapю у винды звиздец какой конкурент появится
<tagezi> настройку через что?
<UNIm95>  tagezi: ldap
<UNIm95> У мелкософта зовется Active directory
<tagezi> азачем он нужен?
<UNIm95> tagezi: Полная настройка системы вплоть до показа/скрытия определённых пунктов в менюшках
<tagezi> так это и так вроде можно сделать
<tagezi> вплоть до определённых пунктов в определённых минюшках
<UNIm95> tagezi: Ты можешь скрыть в клике правой мышки пункты копировать вставить?
<tagezi> а ввинде это можно сделать?
<UNIm95> причем юзер не может этого восстановить. да в домене можно
<[Raiden]> да в винде меню редактируется. Не знаю как системные пункты, а свои добавлять можно.
<tagezi> ну не знаю.. я никогда в жизни этой фичей не пользовался.. так что не представляю зачем это нужно
<UNIm95>  tagezi: слишком много рукастых юзеров.
<tagezi> а меню в лине можно настроить одной командой,.. правда очень длинной и нужены исходники )
<[Raiden]> всё начинается с того что такое линукс. В кде вроде меню редактируется. По крайнйе мере расширения его изменяют.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: автоматически с сервера в зависимости от принадлежности юзера к группе? с переносом домашней папки между машинами и их синхронизацией?
<[Raiden]> под линукс есть несколько реализаций лдап
<[Raiden]> актив директори тоже 1 из реализаций лдап
<[Raiden]> но сам я не настраивал
<Scrimmer> покед всем
<[Raiden]> скорее всего это будет не просто как и всё остальное )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  да под линем можно запилить юзеров. через лдап. но редактирование менюшек и прочего не видел
<[Raiden]> можно запилить файлы котоыре настраивают меню )  Хотя опять же в плане удаления пунктов я не в курсе, а добавить можно.
<[Raiden]> копипаст удалять кстати смысла нет, с клавы всё можно копировать и вставить, в винде
<[Raiden]> и тут естественно тоже
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]:  ты не поверишь но и клавиатура настраиваема
<[Raiden]> Не, ну поверю )
<UNIm95> с AD можно настроить все виндовое
<UNIm95> но пока ни одно DE Этого не поддерживает
<[Raiden]> хорошо когда есть развитое гуи и развитые настройки.
<[Raiden]> но сча в лине можно прикрываться перегруженностью и жкономией места, оптимизацией и т.д.
<[Raiden]> вместо того что бы писть то что должно быть
<[Raiden]> :)
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]:  при этом идет разбухание пакета и увеличение потребления ресурсов
<UNIm95> что-то тут не так
<[Raiden]> в итоге даже функциональыне регрессии пошли.
<UNIm95> +1 пример гном3
<UNIm95> ладно я спать
<UNIm95> завтра на учебу
<[Raiden]> бб
<tagezi> посмотрел свою контрольную работу по операционным системам и ужаснулся =(
<tagezi> ни слова про линуху, только винда
<tagezi> лан.. завра лекции.. всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2013-01-16
<orudie> Привет ребята. Только что установил squid в первый раз. Нужна помощь в настройке. Может кто-нить помочь ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> утро
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто нибудь кроме dell выпускает компы с убунту?
<_d4vid> asus
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<shenmue> компы?
<shenmue> я думал только ноуты
<Hanno4ka> утра доброго
<Hanno4ka> кто знает, чем в винде можно открыть tar.gz?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 7zip? TUGZip?
<aleksei`> всем ку
<shenmue> Hanno4ka 7zip
<Hanno4ka> вот блин, это искать и ставить
<Hanno4ka> убунту развращает - хочу чтобы работло все из коробки
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, а как же секс с компом?
<Hanno4ka> jlewka для секса все-таки мужик лучше будет, другая девушка тоже пойдет... а вот комп... совсем не те ощущения)))
<shenmue> jlewka понятно? мужик лучше
<jlewka> shenmue, ты тоже согласен что секс с мужиком лучше?
<shenmue> нет
<shenmue> откуда мне знать?
<Hanno4ka> вот блин, писать хак с рефлексией ну совсем не хочется
<Hanno4ka> и переписывать часть работы фреймворка впридачу (
<Hanno4ka> ))))
<Scrimmer> утречко
<artus> не спитцо? )
<Scrimmer> что значит не спитцо, время делать дела :D
<artus> а я пальчик обжог :'(
<artus> додумался потыкать им в подогреватель кофеварки с недосыпу , пичалька
<Scrimmer> у м ну так друг потыкал
<Scrimmer> пол руки расфигачило
<artus> модель кофеварки в студию, хочу такую :D
<Scrimmer> :D
<Hanno4ka> artus беедненький
 * Hanno4ka нежно погладила артуса
<artus> а еще обломали в паспортном столе, не захотели фотку вклеивать , зря не спал, тут понимаеш вспомнил через 4 года что надо обновить прошивку в паспорте, и такой облом
<Hanno4ka> прошивку в паспорте - сильно сказано
<Scrimmer> хм, гугл хром падает от 25 вкладок
<Scrimmer> печально
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<Scrimmer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_Ix9ko_EhDg хороооош
<Scrimmer> даже коробка реализована :D
<artus> Scrimmer, тебя рейден укусил?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: есть ли модифицированный апплет звука, чтоб бы там было переключение между динамиками и наушниками, а то каждый раз лезть в настройки звука напрягает.
<artus> он рссит с опеннета, ты тож глыжу поддался бацыле флуда на почве рссесинья с тытуба
<artus> чет меня на Ы прорвало, к чему бы это :)
<baronos> это палец все)
<Scrimmer> райден укусил мну еще месяца 2 назад, но то было кде
<Scrimmer> мутирую шоле
<artus> Scrimmer, оно с кед начинается, а потом допингом грибы пойдут
<baronos> ух ты круто, еще один билд android jb-x86 скоро будет, надеюсь вафля заработает и тогда уйду на нетбуке на андройд :)
<SergeyIT> сильнее кед допинга нет
<Hanno4ka> хочу такую машинку, подарите кто. а?
<artus> набор гентовода же
<Scrimmer> а наборчик у него нехилый
<artus> реальные пацаны берут на двс и жгут
<baronos> artus: стим обновился на 50метров у тебя?
<artus> baronos, ненаю, ты ж со мной играть не хочеш
<Hanno4ka> да я как только освоилась с отсутсвием "мой компьютер", так сразу захотела генту ставить, но пока не осилила(
<Scrimmer> пмню хотел тоже поставить. по гайду
<Scrimmer> дошел до разметки диска и завис :D
<Scrimmer> http://www.yaplakal.com/forum2/topic527232.html про машинки
<Scrimmer> а вообще, лего щас стал просто ужасным брендом
<artus> Scrimmer, завязывай :)
<Scrimmer> звезда смерти, высота 30 см и ширина та же, стоит 6000 гривен
<artus> даеш 30 метров
<Scrimmer> хочу машинку на ду, на бензине которая
<Scrimmer> у нас 3  чувака есть, они зимой када никого нет, гоняют по пляжу, забавно
<Scrimmer> на пиво играют
<artus> Scrimmer, 12к гривнов, семерка :D
<artus> мона и по пляжу, и за пивом
<SergeyIT> нанимаешь шофера и можно голосом управлять
<Scrimmer> ну, они сначала за 3к покупали, сами собирали, по гайду все толковому
<Scrimmer> ага, в путина поиграть, купить 1 машинку аля путин, и еще чтук 10 аля зосчита
<artus> за 3к ты семеру не купиш, а уж по гайду ее вовек не собереш :D
<Scrimmer> и гонять по улицам
<Scrimmer> главный минус винды - отсутствие нескольких рабочих столов
<Hanno4ka> кстати, по поводу рабочих столов, можно ли сделать так, чтобы в юнити на панельке отображались только закрепленные лончеры и программы, висящие на текущем рабочем столе?
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, глубокомысленно )
<jlewka> :( почему ssh нельзя пароль таким образом переделать... ssh user@host < <(echo pass)
<artus> потому что юзай ключи и не страдай фигней
<jlewka> да я хотел всего лишь проверить как сприпт отработает, на обьноружение брута...
<jlewka> п-ц, в каждом слове ошибка))
<Scrimmer> вафельки
<Scrimmer> а зачем в кде компиз ?
<artus> косит под юнити
<artus> jlewka, через expect пароль отдавай, но это извращения
<jlewka> artus, хм.. спасибо, пойдет, да мне надо всего лишь имитировать маленький брутфорс
<artus> зачем? денихост аль фаилтубан и не страдай фигней
<shenmue> artus видишь как? воспользовались твой добротой в корыстных целях
<shenmue> строже надо быть.
<artus> ходить по ключам, первая же неудачная попытка залогинитцо - бан на месяц
<artus> кстати, кто бы подсказал как ipстолами выпилить весь остальной земной шарик окромя страны присутствия?
<shenmue> видимо белый список из айпи какойто если он есть для иптаблеса
<artus> да я вот тоже только что подумал
<artus> ато дофига подсетей которые резать прейдется
<jlewka> эх... что же будет после перехода на ipv6... )
<shenmue> неразбериха
<artus> раслабся, ipv6 не будет
<artus> вон конец света тоже обещали :'(
<jlewka> млин, а я так хотел стиралку со своим ip... (
<skai-falkorr> artus: а зачем резать? ты все дроп и только определенные аллоу
<artus> skai-falkorr, ну дык принцип по большому счеету один то
<skai-falkorr> разный. у одной страны не так много подсетей.
<artus> да пофиг, там список всеравно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.securitylab.ru/news/436266.php бугага
<artus> дык индусы ж ее писали, чего удивительного то
<Kyshtynbai> новая ОС является настолько легкой в обращении, что с этим справится даже ребенок.
<Kyshtynbai> а то старые были сложные...
<artus> а за 8ку уже сертификати инженеров выдают? или токлько с сертификатами инженера ее осилить можно?
<shenmue> вообще винда сложна тем что её собтсвенные средства для присмотра за осубогие
<shenmue> ос убогие*
<shenmue> нужно постонняно искать какие то программы а это лень делать а с ленью тяжело бороться
<SergeyIT> shenmue, лучше писать свои проги - лень - движитель прогресса
<shenmue> http://cs6206.userapi.com/u21274179/docs/9ec76ce20e30/minecraft-overkill_o_GIFSoup_com.gif не плохо замутил кто то =)
<Scrimmer> ололо
<shenmue> напомнило мне когда впервые увидел оружие армагеддон в вормс
<Scrimmer> у мну у одного кде лук лагает ?
<Scrimmer> упс :)
<Scrimmer> artus, пыщь
<Scrimmer> ребятки, помогите с темой
<Scrimmer> скачать файлики и кинуть мне, а то у меня kde-looks лагает
<shenmue> сыль
<Scrimmer> а все уже, скачалось, :D
<Scrimmer> а как поставить тему из файла в кде ? )
<vladgobelen> где тут кубунтоиды прячутся?
<shenmue> тему собирать надо
<vladgobelen> Scrimmer: скинь ее куда нужно и активируй
<vladgobelen> Scrimmer: у тебя кеды какие?
<shenmue> темы в кедах это не набор рамочек с кнопками как в гноме
<Scrimmer> :D такие, какие стоят в последней кубунте :D
<vladgobelen> а версия?
<Scrimmer> да знаю, раньше качал через встроенный лоадер
<vladgobelen> кажись был такой путь /usr/share/themes
<vladgobelen> посмотри туда
<Scrimmer> не
<Scrimmer> не работает (
<vladgobelen> значит не то скинул
<vladgobelen> смотри по примеру как там лежит
<Scrimmer> убогий кде-лук
<vladgobelen> )
<vladgobelen> тем очень очень много
<vladgobelen> но это не относится к хорошим темам
<vladgobelen> Scrimmer: в линуксе дизайнеров нет.. прими за факт. Единственные приличные дизайнеры, что я видел за последние лет 7 - в убунту интерфейсы клепали.
<vladgobelen> хотя в последние годы и кеды начали цвета и линии нормально подбирать.. но в целом не очень, если пользоваться "как есть"
<Scrimmer> я не могу понять, к чему была мессага про дизайнеров о_
<Hanno4ka> не знаю, кому как, но мне из всех тем, что я видела  больше всего нравится дефолтная убунтовская, может я просто обожаю коричневые цвета...
<Scrimmer> мы ж про кде
<vladgobelen> а вот кде у них без единого изменения всегда были
<Hanno4ka> в кедах я тоже нашла для себя набор темок. которые очень нравятся, я даже цветовую схему не меняла, правда, не помню, что за темка
<Scrimmer> ну хз, мне нравится prodku + цветовая схема produkt
<Scrimmer> и иконки Faenza
<vladgobelen> темные темы задолбали уже
<Scrimmer> а вообще, мне нравится дефолтная тема ubuntu
<vladgobelen> всем она нравится.. ибо хорошая
<Scrimmer> 1 раз менял, когда делал себе тему аля мак
<vladgobelen> http://ompldr.org/vaDNobA зато я нашел идеальный интерфейс для kopete)
<vladgobelen> еще бы стандартную подсветку окна добавить.. да и вообще доработок много
<Scrimmer> мне дефолт не
<vladgobelen> а ты найди там хоть один дефолт
 * jlewka максимум что менял в темах ОС это обои
<user___> не могу запустить gparted . http://paste.ubuntu.com/1537386/
<jlewka> читай 19 строчку и ниже
<jlewka> а вижу..
<shenmue> =)
<jlewka> обновления у тебя сейчас ни какие не ставятся?
<user___> нет
<jlewka> ps -A | grep apt
<jlewka> выдает что нить?
<user___>  4426 ?        00:00:02 aptd
<user___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1537402/
<jlewka> а что за система у тебя?
<jlewka> вообщем, у тебя пакетный менеджер сейчас запущен
<jlewka> поэтому нечего поставить не дает
<baronos> apt-cache policy gparted
<user___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1537418/
<baronos> sudo parted запускает?
<baronos> пзфкеув
<baronos> gparted
<user___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1537424/
<user___> система xubuntu Выпуск 12.04 (precise) 32-бит
<baronos> переустанови попробуй sudo apt-get install --reinstall gparted
<user___> уже лучше, спасибо http://paste.ubuntu.com/1537435/
<SergeyIT> gksu gparted надо
<|rapidsp|> а в скайпе можно не отображать офлайн контакты?
<user___> SergeyIT: непомогает
<SergeyIT> и не поможет ). Попробуй переустановить
<|rapidsp|> ухты! 1.86 эвро в скайпе лежит!
<|rapidsp|> а дома выпить нечего
<user___> переустановка библиотеки вылечила, спасибо
<SergeyIT> user___, для гуи прог надо использовать gksu
<baronos> необязательно
<SergeyIT> желательно
<baronos> эт да ;)
<|rapidsp|> почти никогда гуишным судо не пользуюсь :)
<user___> ухты... а с этим что делать? http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0116/h_1358337039_8303562_d04b45ccff.png
<|rapidsp|> лечить
<user___> тестдиском?
<|rapidsp|> как вариант
<SergeyIT> |rapidsp|, все выпил? Пьяница ))
<|rapidsp|> )
<baronos> хмм, а линза видео мне удобна :)
<|rapidsp|> нинай, я тока ххх пробовал :)
<baronos> линза музыка бесполезна. имхо :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> |rapidsp|: линза xxx отличает локальное видео от локального xxx?
<_d4vid> http://ubuntunews.ru/apps/unity-lens-scope.html
<|rapidsp|> JohnDoe_71Rus: я так тщательно не тестировал :)
<user___> если кому не в лом, подскажите пожалуйста что потом с этим делать в тестдиске? http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0116/h_1358338567_7561878_e4293fe9ff.png
<Civil|2> user___: в fdisk'е создать это )
<Civil|2> точнее выбрать то что правдобподобнее выглядит
<user___> пока некуда забэкапить то что особоважно. а то не хочется потом стать виноватым во вс|м
<|rapidsp|> я бы не трогал
<vamadir> Народ вопрос немного холиварный. Но хотелось бы узнать стоит ли добавлять в резюме кроме Debian,Ubuntu, ещe  redhat? Просто я сидел на нем ооочень давно. А потом перешел на ubuntu 5 c дебианом. Т.е. посути я его уже не помню. А если не писать то обидно, так как это первый м
<vamadir> ой линь.
<baronos> пиши
<baronos> главно не пиши, что ты "сидел" :D
<vamadir> baronos: :)
<baronos> такс, скрипт кто нить юзал для скайпа, чтоб нотифи приходили на libnotify?
<user___> |rapidsp|: что не трогал?
<|rapidsp|> вообще ниче до быкапа
<user___> я тоже так и думаю поступить. впринцыпе, даже копия теперешней таблицы разделов в итоге может не помочь,особенно если есть бэды,да?
<vladgobelen> vamadir: посмотри скрины остальных дистрибутивов и их еще добавь
<_d4vid> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35848
<vamadir> vladgobelen: нее... я человек честный. не люблю врать. Что знаю то знаю. А кое что знаю, но забываю :) особенно в линях
<|rapidsp|> vladgobelen: +1 )))
<|rapidsp|> c генту и слакой тока осторожнее, там реально знать надо :)
<vamadir> |rapidsp|: ну у меня 2 сервака на убунту и на центосе. Привыкнуть не могу, что в центосе полные команды вводить надо :(
<vamadir> |rapidsp|: ладно перечислю все :)
<tagezi> всем привет
<vamadir> tagezi: ку
<jlewka> хм.. а в баше можно выделить время на выполнение команды?
<jlewka> ток про sleep не говорите ))
<jlewka> (command1 && command2 ) & какую из команд он в фоне запустит?
<baronos> все, нотифайки скайпа прикрутились неплохо :)
<jlewka> command & ; sleep 60 ; ps -A | awk '/command/{print $1}' | xargs kill -9
<jlewka> я извращенец?
<tagezi> jlewka: да
<jlewka> а как по другому можно то?
<tagezi> jlewka: да я не по код, я про то что ты развовариваешь сам с собой )
<jlewka> )))))))
<jlewka> ну что я могу сделать если все молчат...
<skai-falkorr> timeout 5 /path/to/slow/command with options
<skai-falkorr> вот первые же ссылки говорят о баше и таймауте
<skai-falkorr> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/687948/timeout-a-command-in-bash-without-unnecessary-delay
<skai-falkorr> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/526782/how-do-i-limit-the-running-time-of-a-bash-script
<baronos> skai-falkorr: играл Crusader Kings II?
<skai-falkorr> новая?
<baronos> наверно
<baronos> появилась в магазине стиме, а зарплата не скоро :(
<baronos> Release Date: 14 Feb 2012 ну не особо новая
<Civil|2> skai-falkorr: угу, там есть еще особенность - в lucid был timeout внешний, а в precise уже в coreutils он есть. И там поведение слегка отличается
<Hanno4ka> baronos расскажи, что ты там соскайпом сделал?
<Civil|2> в coreutils он шлет SIGTERM по-умолчанию, а внешний слал SIGKILL и нельзя было переопределить
<baronos> Hanno4ka: нотифи http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0116/h_1358343818_2441931_942097d71a.png
<skai-falkorr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWhZvSt2u5c
<skai-falkorr> they are adorable^_^
<Hanno4ka> baronos поделишься секретом?
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/01/16/kite/
<Hanno4ka> я никому не скажу)))
<baronos> Hanno4ka: http://myubuntu.ru/rukovodstvo/opoveschenija-gnome3-dlja-skype
<Hanno4ka> baronos сильно извращался для юнити?
<baronos> Hanno4ka: зачем? тупо скрипт скачай, дай права на запуск, запихай в скайп его и все :)
<SergeyIT> !pm > REiN
<ubuntuhelp> REiN, please see my private message
<Hanno4ka> !pm > Hanno4ka
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, please see my private message
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, любопытная?
<Scrimmer> хм
<Scrimmer> мне тоже интересно
<andrex> ubuntuhelp, приватный трольxD
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='xD'
<Scrimmer> !pm > Scrimmer
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, please see my private message
<Scrimmer> андрех вечерка тебе
<Hanno4ka> andrex а че он послал гуглить только смайлик?
<Hanno4ka> !ubuntuhelp
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35843
<andrex> Scrimmer, дарофф
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: в кедах с иконками не плохо.. в кедах с ними все просто ужасно.. они размазаны по всей системе
<[Raiden]> А я тут причем? :)
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden] просто ты кедовод
<[Raiden]> как кедовод я не согласен
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], прива
<[Raiden]> Привет
<Scrimmer> слухай, как в кде поставить тему, которую скачал?
<[Raiden]> Пустозвонство очередное
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: тему чего?
<Scrimmer> окон
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: попробуй поменять иконки на панели для дельфина, фф и квирка.. к примеру
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: я не знаю в какой папке, сам поищи , либо качай через встроенный диалог\ставь из пакетов.
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: Я открою папку с текущей темой и поменяю.
<vladgobelen> Неа
<[Raiden]> темы лежат в 1 папке, точнее в двух
<vladgobelen> В какой?
<[Raiden]> системная и пользовательская
<vladgobelen> Путь скажи
<vladgobelen> ~/icons и /usr/share/icons это не то
<SergeyIT> щас от тебя пошлет
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: это как раз то.
<vladgobelen> Нет.. фф ты так уже не поменяешь, к примеру
<vladgobelen> квирк тоже
<vladgobelen> дельфин возможно и там.. ищу
<[Raiden]> конечно нет.
<[Raiden]> фф и квирк не часть кде. Это сторонние программы со своими ресурсами.
<[Raiden]> Но есть некотоыре ньюансы
<vladgobelen> да идут они со своими нюансами
<[Raiden]> ок, и ты тоже иди )
<vladgobelen> раскидали блин по всей системе
<[Raiden]> раскидал кто?
<vladgobelen> ведь есть же общие пути, почему не юзать?
<vladgobelen> создатели софта
<[Raiden]> ну а кде тут причем
<[Raiden]> и больше прошу мой ник такими глупостями не подсвечивать
<[Raiden]> http://oxygenkde.altervista.org/
<[Raiden]> это для фф
<[Raiden]> и ещё на фф может влиять тема иконок выбранная для гтк.
<[Raiden]> т.к. он написан на гтк.
<vladgobelen> ну вот тебе и "стандартные пути". Дельфин уже хрен знает где хранит иконку
<[Raiden]> Для начала я пользователь убунты. И что там у тебя не так в твоем дистер я не в курсе. У нас кде практиески ванильное и дельфин берет значки из текущей темы.
<vladgobelen> дада.. я уже понял что ты на своей волне
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0116/h_1358348200_3317176_88f34a8e74.png
<[Raiden]> Да, я говорю и отвечаю за свои слова только в пределах убунты. Линукс != линукс.
<Scrimmer> ухты
<Scrimmer> что за новый дельфин?
<baronos> волна 103.3 KDE-FM
<vladgobelen> а нового то в нем что? Иконки на каталоги не со стандартной темы и все по сути
<vladgobelen> или это новые стандарты?
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: Это обычный. ПРосто я перенес панел ьуправления вбок и тема иконок kfaenza
<[Raiden]> и на панели управления тоже иконки из текущей темы
<[Raiden]> и вообще как бы не по адресу. Если что-то не нарвится в кде - либо багрепорт разработчикам, либо не юзай. Я могу только ответить на то что я использую исключительно в пределах убунты.
<vladgobelen> А учитывая что в пределах убунту кде нет, то ответить ты можешь очень многое.. угу
<[Raiden]> в репах посмотри или прекрати чушь нести. Пока не забанил за ... Придумаю за что )
<vladgobelen> Репо тут не при чем. В пределах убунту есть система инициализации, есть пакетные менеджеры итд.
<vladgobelen> А что ты через них будешь ставить, уже относится к другому уровню.
<|rapidsp|> vladgobelen: apt-get install kde-full
<skai-falkorr> @voice vladgobelen
<vladgobelen> |rapidsp|: это относится к любому дистрибутиву.. разница лишь в команде. За командой одно и то же
<[Raiden]> один смеётся, другой дразнится (с)
<SergeyIT> команда как раз одна - voice, а за ней разные имена
<[Raiden]> @kban vladgobelen нет смысла говорить с тем кто уже составил своё окончательное мнение обо всём :)
<[Raiden]> Он же не пришел спросить как поменять иконку. Он пришел права качать что сделано не так как он хочет.
<baronos> Raiden wins Fatality Ban :)
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> да гобелену не привыкать:) он на втором месте по банам на канале:)
<baronos> на первом кто?
<skai-falkorr> димей же
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/5/e/3/b/a/a358995998e86ead9c1adbd17e7.jpg
<[Raiden]> NVIDIA released the 313.18 Linux graphics driver this morning as the first official/certified (non-beta) driver in their 313.xx driver series.
<[Raiden]> - Support for the GLX_EXT_buffer_age extension, which can lead to better compositing window manager performance.
<|rapidsp|> а толку. верт. синхронизацию все равно не починят
<skai-falkorr> хех. испытание: сто шотов пива за сто минут. сто шотов - это 10 литров. суровое испытание для вступления в братство
<skai-falkorr> вообще это 4.4 литра, но там слишком больше рюмахи были
<[Raiden]> в пиве гармоны женские и ваще 1 бутылка мало , а много дорого. Лучше сухого вина взять или сладкого если надо сильней ужраться.
<[Raiden]> ))
<baronos> лучше не пить и не курить :)
<vamadir> народ, если я документацию cisco и выучу, реально работу найти?
<[Raiden]> Ну спору нет. Кстати с 1 января 2014 штраф за курение в общественном месте - 3т.р.
<[Raiden]> закон уже принят
<andrex> если я пдд выучу я машину водить смогу?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: закон еще в том году приняли
<skai-falkorr> к 15 или 16 вообще закрутят курительные гайки
<[Raiden]> Я сегодня по тв слышал
<vamadir> andrex: намек понял
<skai-falkorr> ну правительственные каналы без приказа не выдают общедоступную информацию
<andrex> vamadir, ну сможешь ходячим маном по циске
<skai-falkorr> а то вдруг госдеп, педофилы и детопродавцы используют это в своей пропаганде, чтобы развалить страну великого царя
<Scrimmer> artus, жив ?
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Подскажите, как установить все обновления, кроме обновлений ядра? Пробовал dist-upgrade - предлагает устанавливать новые ядра.
<artus> Alagos, ну и пусть ставит, снесеш потом
<Alagos> Возможно есть какой-то синтаксис чтобы запретить устанавливать что-то типа kernel-*
<Alagos> ?
<Scrimmer> artus, открой приват
<[Raiden]> запретить кому? или вообще запретить?
<[Raiden]> именно запретить наверное никак. А сделать что бы не обновлялось само можно.
<Alagos> Я себе алиас сделал alias upgrade='sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y'
<Alagos> Вот было бы удобно, если бы оно ставило все кроме нового ядра, так как с новым ядром система работает не стабильно.
<[Raiden]> самое простое, в синаптике найти эти пакеты и повесить там флаг hold
<artus> Alagos, в чем проблема выбрать нужное ядро для загрузки?
<[Raiden]> у меня 1 раз правда не сработало через синаптик. Пришлось повторить с консоли.
<artus> аж правка одной цифры и одна команда на перечитывание
<[Raiden]> artus: он пишет про обновление.
<Alagos> А разве в ubuntu 12.04 есть синаптик?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> с консоли можно так:
<[Raiden]> sudo -i
<[Raiden]> dpkg --get-selections >file
<[Raiden]> ищешь пакеты с ядром, меняеш ьслово install на hold и потом
<[Raiden]> dpkg --get-selections <file
<[Raiden]> dpkg --set-selections <file
<[Raiden]> второй вариант
<Alagos> То что надо, сейчас попробую. А sudo dpkg --get-selections >file от той же команды после sudo -i отличаются по выводу?
<FunkyPunky> здрасте подскажите плиз как посмотреть почему перестал выключаться комп под Гигтег 10.04.4 ?
<FunkyPunky> *ubuntu
<Alagos> Возможно поможет dmesg | tail
<Alagos> А что говорит система если в терминале выполнить sudo poweroff   ?
<Alagos> [Raiden]: я правильно понимаю что мне нужные следующие строчки:
<Alagos> linux-image-3.2.0-29-genericinstall
<Alagos> linux-image-genericinstall
<FunkyPunky> ща гляну
<FunkyPunky> когда выключаю все замирает на http://s019.radikal.ru/i624/1301/ec/627684e8d658.jpg
<[Raiden]> Alagos: ну да, и headers ещё
<[Raiden]> и перед инсталл пробел по идее
<Alagos> [Raiden]: спасибо.
<Alagos> [Raiden]: пробел оно съело при копировании в weechat почему-то
<[Raiden]> ок
<Alagos> FunkyPunky: и как долго ты пробовал ждать пока комп выключиться?
<[Raiden]> я не знаю как посмотреть почему. Хороший повод обновиться на другую версию
<[Raiden]> )
<FunkyPunky> через поверофф тоже не выключается
<Alagos> FunkyPunky: а что пишет? Просто висит в том же положении?
<[Raiden]> это обычно симлинки делающие тоже самое. Перепбирать команды выключения смысла нет
<FunkyPunky> да просто висит и все
<[Raiden]> это может быть что-то с acpi связано , либо почему-то сигнал килл в конце вешает.
<[Raiden]> на скриншоте вообще не выключение а ребут
<[Raiden]> тогда наверное не ацпи.
<FunkyPunky> появилось летом, помню тогда игрался с коньками и метасплойтом
<FunkyPunky>  а там без разницы что ребут, что выключение, просто виснет на этом моменте и все
<[Raiden]> иди в общем на фоурм, мы похоже не в курсе )
<FunkyPunky> спасат контрл альт дел, тогда ребутиться и выключается
<_d4vid> поудаляй ненужные пакеты как апаче винбайнд и тому подобные
<[Raiden]> винбинд и всё что выше вроде как нормально остановилось
<[Raiden]> иначебы статус был не ок
<[Raiden]> можно попробовать погуглить по последней строке про rc main process
<_d4vid> Фанки а ядро последнее?
<FunkyPunky> 2.6.32-45
<artus> обновлятся уже не в моде? ))
<FunkyPunky> я  запускаю менеджер обновлений , переодически
<artus> там же 3е уже ьрльше года как
<[Raiden]> artus:  версии ядер в убунте не меняются в пределаз дистра. Только иногда на минорные, что не всегда в названии отражен опакета.
<FunkyPunky> а сейчас после ребута пропала  верхняя панелька у урон, где кнопки закрытия окна, подскажите как перезапустить?
<FunkyPunky> *у окон
<_d4vid> метасити тебе надо перезапустить
<_d4vid> Фанки metacity --replace &
<[Raiden]> )
<_d4vid> помоему)
<[Raiden]> Ну да, всё верно. Я просто вспомнил эти пропадания заголовков.
<[Raiden]> декораторы компиза бывало отваливались
<[Raiden]> чаще из-за дров правда.
<[Raiden]> но углублятьяс не будем, это уже в прошлом )  Кто там хочет жить - пусть сам разбирается.
<FunkyPunky> <_d4vid> спасибо
<FunkyPunky> кстати, апчаь же должен быть выключен, а что-то его запускает, может  из-за этого не выключается
<artus> FunkyPunky, ты на свою картинку внимательно посмотри
<FunkyPunky> я извиняюсь, я просто пол года прожил в лесу, и очень сильно отвык от компов, причем все так чудесно работает
<[Raiden]> FunkyPunky: что значит должен быть выключен? ты выключал?
<[Raiden]> на твоей картинке он во время ребута выключается
<[Raiden]> дело врятли в апаче.
<[Raiden]> или останови его руками, проверь процессы а потом выключи комп ) если есть  какие-то сомнения.
<FunkyPunky> ну изначально lamp выключен, а запускаю  скриптиком по мере надобности /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<FunkyPunky> и /etc/init.d/mysql start
<[Raiden]> после установки ламп обычн овключен.
<[Raiden]> т.е. добавляется скрипт загрузки в текущий ранлевел и стартует при загрузке
<[Raiden]> выключить конечно можно
<FunkyPunky> ща попробую спасибо
<[Raiden]> а может вру ) Да и не важно в общем. К вопросу выключения компа это не относится.
<artus> эт с каког оперепугу то апач с мусклем то выключен по дефолту?
<[Raiden]> Зря приехал из леса к компу. Сплошной геморой.
<[Raiden]> )
<FunkyPunky> vlt? yt jnyjcbncz(
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TJMWkdTZW-U
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<Kyshtynbai> КТо писад менеджер сессий в табмикс плюс - чмо и упырь.
<Kyshtynbai> Идиотская до боли фича.
<Scrimmer> вы
<Scrimmer> зачем тут высераться на разрабов? пиши им
<[Raiden]> Тем более разрабов плагина к фф. Причем тут убунта
<[Raiden]> там кстати можно юзать и встроенный менеджер.
<artus> Kyshtynbai, кто такой табмикс? зачем ты его пользуеш? и кому кроме как тебе здались твои пичальки с ним ? ))
<artus> http://find.unixpin.com/ru/ надо запилить боту
<[Raiden]> Я пользуюсь. без него фф более уныл.
<Kyshtynbai> artus: ну как бе файрфокс идет по дефолту в бубунте. Без табмикса с вкладками работа так себе. А с табмиксм лучше. Но менеджыр сессий тупой).
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0116/h_1358363503_7025210_1caea71751.png
<artus> Kyshtynbai, эмм, это тот табмикс который 100500 вкладок прячет?
<artus> а чем те втроеная групировалка вкладок не нравитцо?
<Kyshtynbai> када много вкладок открыто,  он... размер вкладки не уменьшает. фз как объяснить. Короче скролировать вкладки приходицца без него.
<[Raiden]> я ещё использую несколько рядов.
<[Raiden]> и нвоые всегда в конце ряда.
<artus> Kyshtynbai, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-01-16_shot.png
<artus> и втопку всякие миксы))
<[Raiden]> привык в опере. Она самая удобная по умолчанию, без донастройки. Фф мне интересен только с учетом плагинов.
<Kyshtynbai> я не об том).
<[Raiden]> там как рат так как умеет табмикс.
<Kyshtynbai> в ряд если.
<Kyshtynbai> именно. как в ёпере.
<Kyshtynbai> тут кстати грузился с дебиана флешки диск разбить. Ну, первое что по лапу попало. Так так гноме 2 как де. В лайв-версии. Чо у них там щас? Гномешелл?
<[Raiden]> Артус должен знать
<[Raiden]> мне больше нравится подход слаквари, там гнома в офиц репах ваще нет.
<[Raiden]> для интела тоже драйвер обновился http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35851
<Alagos> [Raiden]: спасибо тебе за инструкцию. Все пашет. Достаточно было поставить статус hold для linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<[Raiden]> ок
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: в лайф деба будет крыса вроде.
<baronos> artus: тут? го в тф
<andrex> го работать
<baronos> в субботу на работу :)
<shenmue> http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/8899/titleeb.png не сразу вериться что это майнкрафт
<[Raiden]> маньяки
<[Raiden]> логин скрин в дистре Роса http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0117/h_1358371885_6966109_98567ede64.png
<UNIm95> shenmue:  Текстурка травы смахивает на текстуру из wot
<[Raiden]> в  куче игр старых такого квадратизма навалом. Разрешение только поменьше
<andrex> угу типа дума
<[Raiden]> http://i.imgur.com/URHNQ.jpg
<shenmue> это чо такое?
<[Raiden]> попалось. Вулкан )
<shenmue> ухты. а в проводнике закладки есть
<shenmue> хм майкрософт сторе записан как рынок
#ubuntu-ru 2013-01-17
<[Raiden]> проснулся )
<[Raiden]> там есть все элементы какие были в наутилусе от гном2 , кроме 2 панельности и табов. Табы можно сделать расширением.
<[Raiden]> и индексный поиск как в кде или получше
<[Raiden]> иконка для квирка http://th00.deviantart.net/fs71/200H/i/2012/354/4/3/kvirc_icon_by_marucru-d5olk50.png
<shenmue> http://newimages.ru/wallpapers/27_5980_besplatnye_kartinki_zdanie_v_forme_bukvy_w_2560x2048.jpg интересно про лифт спросить
<andrex> блин наверно страшно в таком доме жить, да даже рядом стоять...
<shenmue> а я говорил василию что бы он прямые балки подовал ...
<andrex> да прсто василий напился огненой воды. и ему все балки ровными казались
<andrex> или он пробыл долго в космосе)
<[Raiden]> если перевернуть, получится русская буква M и 3 опоры вместо двух.
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> ну да устойчивее тогда)
<vamadir> народ а не подскажите где найти работу сис.админом ubuntu начального уровня. Готов работать чисто ради опыта.
<shenmue> за тебя работу поискать по месу твоего проживания?
<shenmue> месту*
<vamadir> я имел ввиду адаленку
<vamadir> может есть места? а то в гугле только постоянка
<vamadir> т.е. полный раб день, а не удаленка
<shenmue> мм... а тебе что нужно?
<shenmue> запутал совсем
<vamadir> ну работу системным администратором, можно за даром. Лишь бы опыт набрать. Но удаленно
<shenmue> эээ.... "т.е. полный раб день, а не удаленка"
<shenmue> "а не удаленка"
<shenmue> вообще запутал
<shenmue> не удивительно что ты ничего не нашел. сам не знаешь чего хочешь
<vamadir> а это в гугле наисано, что только полный рабдень. Удаленки нету
<shenmue> а как ты себе это представляешь? значит нубы в оффисе настроять сеть, всё подымут, настроят тебе удаленный доступ... и тогда вопрос. нафига ты им нужен собстна говоря?
<shenmue> для опыта для начала забуть о удаленке. по любому в оффисе торчат.
<andrex> хм прикоьно, случись чего, он из какого то там города в какуюто степь за 1000 км попрется чтобы какойто физический недуг устранить
<shenmue> ну да... раз админ то умеешь ремонтировать всё что работает на электричестве
<shenmue> а если еще и мужик то должен уметь всё вообще
<andrex> дюпеля тапкой заколачивать
<jlewka> а блин, нечего не понимаю... то winbind начинает глючить от каждого чиха, то убиваешь его вручную, а все продолжает работать...
<rapidsp> а он видимо при авторизации все мапит и дальше по сути не нужен
<shenmue> мда... г+ здорово конечно но панапихали туда всяких не знаю на чем он там на яве или хтмл5... еле пашет
<nicloay> здоврова всем.. подскажите пожалуйста.. вобщем настроил я доступ к терминалу ttyS0 для quest-a  в kvm, virsh console guest_name работает как надо, но вопрос как правильно работать с этим из скрипта (процедура утентификации, ждать пока закончится аутпут и т.п.)
<aleksei`> всем  ку
<nicloay> здороф
<shenmue> хм... как инь и янь в 3д сделать то...
<shenmue> чота не могу в уме шар на две капли поделить
<nicloay> тебе что нужно? - саму кривую по точкам построить ?
<shenmue> просто воображение тренирую
<nicloay> ты хочешь в 3д 2 шара вписать в один шар ? :)
<nicloay> может тебе лучше уж тогда в 4х мерном пространстве потренировать :)
<shenmue> хм.. сделаем проще. в гимпе натянем тектсутрку на шар и глянем что будет
<nicloay> а... ты текстурируешь шар :) ?
<shenmue> там в фильтрах есть анимация на шаре
<shenmue> вот шесть штук вооббразить из которых сложить куб а затем скруглить его это могу. ну это легко предствить шар с каждой "стороны" кторого по рисунку
<aleksei`> опаньки, стим по линух вышел )))
<shenmue> да.. так долго обещали что когда вышел то всем уже на*рать было
<aleksei`> да пока они ещё игрушки нормальные портанут, всем точно пофиг будет, но прогресс всё же есть )))
<aleksei`> и это не может не радовать душу
<sharikoff> цискари есть?
<shenmue> ну мне нра рпг и жрпг. остальное всё для меня фуфло. ну стим тоже
<aleksei`> ну иногда и в тф и в цс помеситься чочется тоже )))
<aleksei`> sharikoff, когда-то с эмулем развлекался
<sharikoff> есть аса. включаешь на ней интерфейс и он в сети какого то становится дефолтом
<sharikoff> может там протокол хитрый какой
<aleksei`> хмм
<sharikoff> динамики нету
<sharikoff> оспф рип там..
<aleksei`> а что за моделька?
<sharikoff> 5510
<aleksei`> где-то у меня был мануал хороший как разтаки по настройке этой линии моделей
<sharikoff> хвались =)
<aleksei`> найти не могу ))))
<shenmue> только что увидел пример ленточной памяти в майнкрафте. неплохо. аналог перфокарты такой .
<shenmue> Google доказывает, что не убивала ослика в Ботсване =)
<shenmue> а ятак переживал
<Hanno4ka> а гугл женского пола? Оо
<shenmue> компания гугол
<shenmue> фирма
<shenmue> корпорация и так далее
<shenmue> шарашкина контора
<Hanno4ka> я всегда думала, что гугл - это он
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: это же google (гуглЕ). французкое имя.
<skai-falkorr> мадам гугле
<shenmue> есть еще не определенный пол
<shenmue> к примеру "врач"  она он не важно
<Hanno4ka> shenmue тоже звучит как-то неопределенно...
<Hanno4ka> так что ты неопределенного пола )
<Hanno4ka> а скай - вообще небо с английского, поэто му skai-falkorr среднего пола)))
<shenmue> да . были проблемы . чаще за девушку прнимали
<Hanno4ka> shenmue а разве ты не девушка? Оо
<shenmue> привычка была обращться не используя пола при обращении. ибо в сети не понятно хто перед тобой
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: а небо с английского - sky
<sharikoff> тест
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Fail!
<aceler> Ку
<aceler> Я нашёл решение проблемы со своими шрифтами в 12.10. Проблема проявлятся только при определённом масштабировании. Поменял масштаб и размер шрифтов, всё ОК,
<aceler> Шо бы я без вас делал…
<andrex> а может там надобыло сглаживание подкрутить
<Hanno4ka> aceler может ты и мне решиш проблему
 * andrex доставая СВД Какую проблему?
<aceler> andrex: а я крутил
<kostanakis> Товарищи, друзья, прекрасен наш союз! А чем в Xubuntu можно DVD-RW сделать кристально чистой?
<Hanno4ka> короче так, проект сделан на JSF 2.0 (Mojarra) и PrimeFaces, все это крутится на Tomcat 7, позарез нужно из бинов во вьюшку динамически добавлять композитные компоненты
<aceler> kostanakis: там же есть волшебный brasero?
<Hanno4ka> дальше продолжать?
 * kostanakis заглянул в самые труднодоступные места системы
<kostanakis> не-а
<kostanakis> Xfburn разве что
<Hanno4ka> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/СВД_(значения) andrex что ты там доставал?
<aceler> kostanakis: а. Ну xfburn :)
<aceler> Ну или cdrecord из командной строки — уж она-то точно есть
<kostanakis> данкешонствую
<andrex> Hanno4ka, иди в армию :D
 * aceler уже мечтает собрать собственное DE на базе форка unity2D и muffin…
<Hanno4ka> andrex а что я там забыла?
<kostanakis> СВД - Ствол Высокого Дерева
<andrex> снайперка драгунова это
<andrex> Снайперская Винтовка Драгунова
<kostanakis> хто-нибудь уже опробовал процы на FM2?
<andrex> хы а я даже не хочу их пробовать. они слабее моего фенома
<kostanakis> какой-такой фенома?
<andrex> Phenom'а
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/8728700
<_d4vid> http://hitech.newsru.com/article/16jan2013/pravav
<Hanno4ka> _d4vid баян))) уже вчера все об этом знали
<_d4vid> надо было малчику линуксом занятса)
<andrex> да бред это. комуто славы захотелось, эт мое мнение
<baronos> пиар акция мелкомягких)
<andrex> да и на http://www.securitylab.ru/ убрали это чудо
<andrex> baronos, это они с 1вым апреля поторопились
<[Raiden]> В азии всегда юыло повышанное количество мутаций...
<andrex> гг
<[Raiden]> Лучше бы он изучил си и дописал gnu/hurd
<[Raiden]> ))
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: да такие люди периодически встречаются
<andrex> rm -rf /home/andrex/.gvfs
<andrex> rm: невозможно удалить «/home/andrex/.gvfs»: Это каталог
<andrex> 0_0
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> страныне у вас ошибки...
<[Raiden]> нные
<andrex> тукс грибочков поел
<tagezi> всем привет
<andrex> ку
<Hanno4ka> привет-привет)))
<[Raiden]> красота http://img11.nnm.ru/6/f/4/b/1/35201619f20fd27fe7d3effb0f4.jpg
<tagezi> [Raiden]: это где?
<Hanno4ka> угу
<andrex> dr-x------  2 andrex andrex          0 янв.  15 22:08 .gvfs от меня d?????????  ? ?      ?               ?              ? .gvfs от рута) ща буду вспоминать как я такое удалял...
<[Raiden]> Не знаю где. Попалась среди кучи картинок.
<jlewka> 0 января?)  НГ отмечал?)
<jlewka> а эт размер( черт, выспаться мне надо бы уже...
<aceler> Кстати. Кто ковырял уже Ubuntu Phone, Ubuntu TV и другие производные? Есть вопрос технического плана — если Unity написана как плагин к Compiz, то как она будет работать на телефонах и телевизорах?
<aceler> Туда тоже в срочном порядке звезли полный OpenGL и Compiz?
<aceler> Или Compiz научился OpenGL ES?
<aceler> Такие второе. Какой кошмар. Какой ужас…
<[Raiden]> aceler: Там андройд и  программа похожая визуально на юнити
<[Raiden]> нету там никакого компиза
<[Raiden]> андройд с шеллом
<[Raiden]> только вроде они ещё jvm хотят выпилить
<aceler> [Raiden]: есть ubuntu for android и ubuntu for phone. Во втором проекте андроида нет
<SergeyIT> andrex, там прав на запись нет
<aceler> [Raiden]: я уже нагуглил, там будет X сервер, OpenGL ES и Compiz…
<[Raiden]> aceler: в обоих есть
<[Raiden]> точнее как раз в первом варианте нет, там дуалбут или типа.
<[Raiden]> а  ubuntu for phone основана на андройде
<aceler> Вот как раз в первом варианте там никакого дуалбута, убунтушные программы просто выполняются в чруте в том же ядре, что и андроид, они работают параллельно
<aceler> А во втором случае ОС ставится на телефон целиком
<[Raiden]> Ну чрут , согласен ) значит ядро от андройда, а софт десктопный.
<aceler> Ага
<[Raiden]> а во втором случае десктопног ософта нет и оболочка не юнити
<[Raiden]> и ядро тоже андройд
<andrex> SergeyIT, да дело то в том что они и не меняются, даже от рута, и не удаляется
<[Raiden]> кто знаком с андройдом и смотрел видео вообще увидит знакомые значки.
<[Raiden]> Я например увидел Адреса, это такая добавка к гуглкартам на андройде
<[Raiden]> отсюда у меня и вывод такой что это просто шелл , каких много, только с декорацией под убунту
<[Raiden]> Я например holo launcher использую )
<_d4vid> подождём увидем .. что за зверь убунтуфон)
<andrex> это будет мини печка карманная
<SergeyIT> andrex, посмотри /etc/mtab - оно смонтировано
<andrex> SergeyIT, неа я его отмаунтил
<SergeyIT> andrex, тогда, вроде, права должны меняться (
<andrex> я ж не дурак удалять каталог с приманироваными ресурсами, чтоб и на них все слетело
<andrex> SergeyIT, у меня такое уже было, осталось вспомнить как поборол)
<SergeyIT> andrex, иногда помогает переименовать
<andrex> о точно)
<andrex> а всеравно не сносится и не меняются права, ну ладно хоть так покачто, а потом вспомню
<Hanno4ka> а никто вдруг не знает, как можно сделать, чтобы вин7 имела такие же панельки, как и юнити? я таск бар перетащила влево, но вот хочу, чтобы трей и часики висели на какой верхней панельке
<SergeyIT> andrex, загрузиться из другого юзера может?
<andrex> да без проблем)
<andrex> а уже все поменялось.. три раза ткнул чмод
<andrex> ужс какойто
<rapidsp> Hanno4ka: говорят можно кеды на винду поставить :)
<andrex> можно
<andrex> тока глючит
<Hanno4ka> кеды то можно, я знаю
<Hanno4ka> а я хочу юнити
<Hanno4ka> на вине %)
<andrex> ну собери под cugwin или y там вместо u
<rapidsp> а лучче винду снести :)
<andrex> она сама сносится с каждым днем по чутьчуть
<rapidsp> у меня на работе винда в виртуалку перекочевала :)
<andrex> даже когда комп отключен)
<rapidsp> в резервацию :)
<[Raiden]> Онлайн читалка книг попалась http://www.bookmate.com/r#d=S0C1HXHM
<[Raiden]> Я правда всеравн опредпочитаю айс бук ридер под вайном. Мне так удобней.
<andrex> уу прям мое людимое произведение сразу открылось)
<andrex> [Raiden], ты телепат походу)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> только учусь
<artus> уруру
<Scrimmer>  ололо
<Scrimmer> психанули
<artus> бывает :) сильно?
<Scrimmer> artus, открой приват
<SergeyIT> лучше амбразуру
<skai-falkorr> ну что, мутанты, пойдем спасать профессора Х?
<artus> skai-falkorr, ты уже ? ))
<skai-falkorr> artus: уже что?
<artus> skai-falkorr, и без меня? догнался веществами
<skai-falkorr> ну так ты сам гдет потерялся
<artus> угу, непорядок-с
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35858 - даже не смешно уже.
<andrex> да уж 1000 и 1 морда
<Scrimmer> воцап
<[Raiden]> тема под убунту http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UaQTuPJ0-A
<Rasdvatri> всем привет
<Rasdvatri> есть кто живой
<andrex> !ask | Rasdvatri
<ubuntuhelp> Rasdvatri: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Rasdvatri> ок. Впервые ставлю линукс, по картинкам все понятно, инсталл по-идее автоматический, расчитан на домохозяек. Ставлю с флешки, после бута появляется заставка с клавиатурой внизу, после нее бегунок загрузки пару минут. Затем появляется Лог
<Rasdvatri> строка как в досе, на запрос help  выдает список команд
<Rasdvatri> в скринах установки такого нет. Ставил ксубунту 12.10
<artus> лет 15ть уже как досов нет. так нет же , строка как в досе, ужс
<Rasdvatri> машинка Целерон 2000, может в этом проблема?
<artus> Rasdvatri, 10.04 предел твоих местаний на сим конфиге
<artus> *ч, да и сначала в ливку загрузись, а потом уже инсталь
<Rasdvatri> значит 12.04 не спасет...
<artus> оно то можно поставить, а, хотя у тя на крысе, перенареш флешу
<andrex> сказанул так сказанул
<Rasdvatri> тут минт стоял и неплохо шевелился но глючил с видяхой и она висла
<swine> как сташно жить
 * swine развидеть
<Rasdvatri> и я тут решил эцсамое, обновить его на более нажористый линукс
<andrex> у меня лубунта на intel 2.8 с nv2 работала, и ничего) крысу не пробовал и темболее убунту
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<Rasdvatri> а что такое крыса
<Rasdvatri> я читал про лубунту, но решил попробовать с ксубунты
<Osleg> xfce == мышь/крыса
<Rasdvatri> это хорошо?
<Osleg> это декстопное окружение.... хорошо или нет зависит от твоих потребностей, мощности железа и желания свистелок
<baronos> кде гуд, легка и симпатичная
<Rasdvatri> а образы нарезаю pendrive, но на новой машине они не запускаются, только на старой, может быть дело в неправильно нарезаном образе?
<Osleg> baronos: насчёт легка ты переборщил :)))
<andrex> baronos, скажи это моим 128 мб рам)
<Osleg> ^ вот вот :)
<baronos> ну не до такой степени же ущербной памяти :)
<Rasdvatri> про кде и гном пишут что тяжеловаты
<Osleg> не ну понятно на 8ГБ + кеды будут легенькими :)
<Osleg> но на нетбуке.... :))
<Osleg> Rasdvatri: какое у тебя железо?
<baronos> если бы кеды были дружелюбны, то я бы нетбук ими завешал :)
<Rasdvatri> цел 2ггц интел 945 вроде 512 опы
<Osleg> baronos:  ээээээ
<artus> Osleg, целерошка там на 2к , ниочем вообще
<Rasdvatri> хр там и 1с стояла и было норм
<Osleg> Rasdvatri: ставь крысу :))
<baronos> вот и ставь то что там было норм и работало :) имхо
<baronos> artus: а тавай в тф, ща стим обновится и го?)
<Rasdvatri> ну от хр ушли по причинам лицензии
<artus> Rasdvatri, 1с сервер и обслуживал 100500 человек ? твой конфиг вообще ниочем , такшта смысла ставить все сааамое последнее и саамое жрущее - только мышам кактусы подбрасывать)
<artus> baronos, давай
<Rasdvatri> нет это клиент
<Rasdvatri> теперь стоит минт и терминал на 1с
<Rasdvatri> но минт  выбивает видяху
<Osleg> baronos: http://itmages.ru/image/view/50399/57693602
<Rasdvatri> программер не вернулся с праздников
<Osleg> как же давно это было.. :)
<Rasdvatri> вот решил пока своими силами поставить чтонибудь другое
<Osleg> eeepc 1000ha если что
<baronos> ставь андройд-х86, летать будет
<artus> baronos, я уюе обновился ))
<baronos> artus: easy easy dude :D
<baronos> artus: мне еще 20мб :(
<baronos> почему при открытии Dash, top панель закрашивает в монохромный цвет иконки?
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUbNEQfeU8w баянчик
<Scrimmer> artus, бяка
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHtXh3KGfJ4
<[Raiden]> косяк нашел  nvidia-settings --load-config-only yt djccnfyfdkbdftn yfcnhqjrb
<[Raiden]> не восстанавливает настройки
<baronos> я думал нормальный косяк нашел :(
<[Raiden]> это довольно серьезный косяк. ) Если верить опросу на лоре, у большинства нвидии с блобом
<baltazor> Всем привет
<baltazor> появился баг в системной трее стали пропадать значки: skype , pidgin , может кто знает решение?
<[Raiden]> LiveCD-сборки на базе KDE (637 Мб) и GNOME (634 Мб) - вес лайвов опенсусе. разница 3мб ) При функциональной пропасти.
<baronos> уа-уа-уа
<[Raiden]> Можно ли наскриптить что бы скажем все свернутые приложения автоматом получали меньший приоритет?
<[Raiden]> )
<Denver79> help
<tagezi> o_O
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
#ubuntu-ru 2013-01-18
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты калькулятор пользуешь в кде?
<[Raiden]> крайне редко
<tagezi> KCalc?
<tagezi> блин, в гноме был такой клёвый калькулятор.. ккалк мутный какой-то
<[Raiden]> твоё утверждение тоже мутное.
<[Raiden]> что конкретно не так?
<tagezi> ну например, часто проще забить пример руками или скапипастить его туда, а он как обычный дешовый калькулятор работает
<[Raiden]> он работает примерно как виндвой. Нужно что-то лучше - ставь другой
<tagezi> нужно.. в лом по квартире носиться искать где я опять положил свой нормальный калькулятор )
<[Raiden]> некоторые вещи считает краннер
<[Raiden]> дави alt+f2 и напиши например =2+8/3+5
<tagezi> хм.. попробуем
<[Raiden]> такие штуки умеет считать http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0118/h_1358471648_9633510_aec0da98bb.png
<shenmue> http://cs7004.userapi.com/c7001/v7001075/2a2b/txTASB0cyVA.jpg =)
<[Raiden]> наш винни класный
<shenmue> http://cs419631.userapi.com/v419631717/16b3/LzjgALqGfBA.jpg ыыыы
<[Raiden]> Плагиатор! Это моя книга!
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ага, спасибо, вроде получается )
<[Raiden]> ну или поставь любой калькулятор , на кути их много должно быть , на  худой конец от гнома )
<tagezi> чотоя не нашул нормального на кути..
<tagezi> хотя может это утро и высшая математика виноваты
<[Raiden]> http://kde-apps.org/ , http://qt-apps.org/ , поиск там по слову calculator  попробуй.
<tagezi> завтра ещё пороюсь.. gcalctool не очень охото, он криво выглядит, какихто иконок не хватает, да и вообще 14 пакетов только для него, както-то черезчур
<[Raiden]> http://goo.gl/ePLdR
<[Raiden]> какой-то фм нашел
<[Raiden]> по ходу он круче всех 1-панельников на гтк )  Только ему 2 года всего
<[Raiden]> tagezi: посмотри qalculate , я не пользовался, но он есть в репах
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну его я видел, он тоже на гтк+
<[Raiden]> не
<tagezi> наш1л вроде не плохой калькулятор... только нужно с винды на линь перевести его, разрабы быдлокодеры, не знают чем большие буковки от маленьких отличаются )
<[Raiden]> а может и да
<[Raiden]> http://goo.gl/aOqRS
<[Raiden]> сорцы на qt
<tagezi> угу, спасибо
<tagezi> лан, чото уже позно савсем, пойду я
<tagezi> всем утра
<[Raiden]> bb
<[Raiden]> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/UMQOeWyK6VM/gnome-shell-38-redesigned-search.html
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Hanno4ka> всем утра доброго
<Scrimmer> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, Есть контакт.
<Scrimmer> красавчик
<Hanno4ka> http://www.tottipeople.com/blogs/world-freaks/393/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://de.trinixy.ru/pics5/20130118/podb_05.jpg
<_d4vid> у меня вопрос можно ли кернел от 12.04 считать стабильной веткой?
<Scrimmer> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, Failed!
<tagezi> всем привет
<Hanno4ka> пятницо, все готовятся ее праздновать)))
<Scrimmer> tagezi, превед
<Scrimmer> а че ее праздновать то ?
<Scrimmer> день как день
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: да, я уже вчера начал празновать, в воскресенье экзамен по математике ))
<tagezi> Scrimmer: привет )
<rapidsp> а у нас седня НГ :)
<Hanno4ka> tagezi, бедненький, я, благо, нучусь ни в каком универе и никаких экзаменов у меня нету)))
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: ну вот, а у меня ещё 2 экзамена и зачет, спасает только то что по Операционным системам всётаке будет линукс, а не винда )
<tagezi> кстати, мож кто знает, книга по прокси есть какая-нибудь? желательно приличная
<Hanno4ka> tagezi ну это хорошо, что по осям линух проходите
<Hanno4ka> а тут вообще сидят универовские, даже не знают, что такое указатель, а про асм они вообще ни разу и не слышали, ужас
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: ну, мне то как-то только проще, я лабы посмотрел, там убунту 10.04, есдинственное что стоит повторно разобрать, это настройка сети между виндой и убунтой
<Hanno4ka> tagezi а где это ты учишся, что убунту проходите?
<maristo> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> maristo, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: в инжэконе
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: там вообще винду проходят, просто инициотива препода
<Hanno4ka> я так полагаю, что если по лабам настраиваете сети, то не на программиста, а на сисадмина учишься
<Hanno4ka> tagezi а это где?
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: по контрольной у нас винда
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: не, я информатик-экономист.. это типа недопраграмист-бугалтер )))
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: у нас и асм был и с++ в этом семестре...
<Hanno4ka> эээ.... а что, бухгалтера уже и сети настраивают? Оо
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: на асме я единственный сдал програмку )))) правда, все остальные не осилили (((
<Hanno4ka> а как же "у меня тут что-то монитор не включается"
 * tagezi гордится )
 * Hanno4ka пожимает руку tagezi
<Hanno4ka> грац, чо, я вот асм сдала на высший бал без шпор и вообще без подготовки
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: не, просто по нашей професии почти нет предложений.. обычно мы, на сегодняшний день, либо по ставим для бугалтеров, либо бугалтерами работаем, либо базы данных поддерживаем
<Hanno4ka> вспомним ка, что такое mov ax, bx
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: а факультет "Прикладная информатика в экономике и управлении" ну совсеми вытекающими
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: ))) в данном контексте просто присвоение регистру ax значения bx
<tagezi> не?
<SergeyIT> а почему не наоборот... все не как у людей (
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты меня не путай )
 * tagezi сам запутается
<SergeyIT> я не путаю... а разных асмах по разному
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, я только масм разбирал
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а в каком наоборот?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> наоборот в двоичных кодах
<SergeyIT>  tagezi, в DEC-овском
<Hanno4ka> tagezi молодец, вечером тебя ждет награда))))
<Hanno4ka> а вообще в масме это первая команда в любой программе))
<Hanno4ka> а потом всегда xor ax, ax
<Hanno4ka> не, или bx очищается, уже не помню (
<tagezi> SergeyIT: чото я его найти не могу, как dec пасшифровывается?
<SergeyIT>  tagezi, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/DEC
<SergeyIT> стюдент ))
<tagezi> SergeyIT: дедуля ))
<SergeyIT> :)
<Hanno4ka> не дедула. а папко))) так правильнее
<SergeyIT> дедуля или нет, а вот текстовый редактор на асме написал )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: спасибо.. буду знать.. хотя до ассемблера уже не скоро доберусь
<baronos> Hanno4ka: сделала skype notify?
<Hanno4ka> baronos не знаю
<baronos> О_о
<baronos> видать Вася знает
<Hanno4ka> PROJECT_STAGE = onTesting
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: а ты разве не на винде сидишь?
<Hanno4ka> вообще то я на кресле сижу
<Hanno4ka> с колесами)
<tagezi> повезло )
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: просто ты вчера говорила что хочешь настроить винду под вид юнити
<Hanno4ka> tagezi да, говорила, не спорю
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: ну вот.. райден как-то кеды настраивал "аля юнити", есть пакет для установки кед на винду
<Hanno4ka> это я уже не первый год знаю)
<tagezi> ну так.. делаешь из даша и лаунчера плазмойд для кед и ставишь )) и будет тебе счастье.. ты же прогер )
<Hanno4ka> tagezi знаешь такое выражение "сапожник без сапог"?
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: хм.. это ты на что намекаешь? что я русского не знаю?
<Hanno4ka> tagezi ))) продолжи логический ряд: "спожник без сапог"; "программист .........."
<Hanno4ka> детская задачка жеж
<artus> без мозга?
<tagezi> программси без программ?
<Hanno4ka> кстати, на счет детских задачек. есть тут у меня одна))
<artus> Hanno4ka, детские задачи на то и детские что их надо решать детям, а ты взрослым дядям моск морочиш :D
<Scrimmer> воцап ребятульки
<Hanno4ka> artus не ну реально, слабо тебе решить задаячку по математике за 2 класс?
<artus> Hanno4ka, зависит от состояния организьма :D
<Hanno4ka> вообще, задачка сама по себе легкая, просто при ее решении нужно учитывать некоторое НО
<artus> да вещай уже, юне томи ))
<Hanno4ka> так вот, условие: один бобр весит столько же, сколько один заяц и поюс 1 кг, а 2 бобра весят столько же, сколько 5 зайцев
<Hanno4ka> вопрос: сколько весит бобр и сколько весит заяц
<artus> бобр весит как дин заяц и поюс 1 кг а заяц как бобр -1 кг
<Hanno4ka> а тепрь внимание НО: дети во втором классе еще не знают, что такое умножение и деление, не говоря уже о том, чтобы решать уровнения
<Hanno4ka> решите только через сложение / вычитание
<Hanno4ka> я вот решила)
<artus> бобр весит как дин заяц и поюс 1 кг, а заяц как бобр -1 кг
<artus> Hanno4ka, как я понял на зайцев делить нельзя? :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зайца не существует, поэтому бобр весит 1 кг )
<SergeyIT> дели на морковки
<baronos> утканос вести 1.3 кг
<artus> ну зайка кило 4ре по идее, +\- 300 грамм, зайцы то не эталонные , если в бобра влезает 2.5 зайца за вычетом требухи
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, а как дети сосчитают, если 3 зайца весят 2 кг - они же дробей не знают (
<artus> Hanno4ka, у тебя бобры бракованые, ибо если в бобра лезет 1 заяс плюс кило, то в 2 лезет 2 зайца, а не 5
<artus> ибо заяц или лезет целиком, или не лезет :D
<Hanno4ka> прошу меня извинить, я ошиблась - один бобр весит как один заяц и еще 3 кг
<artus> ну вот так, уже на бобрах обвешивают
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, вот так баги и появляются
<jlewka> ужас, развернул xchat прочитал пару строк и долго пытался понять, где я вообще и как сюда попал...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как вообще можно складывать/вычетать зайцев и килограммы?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> jlewka: велком на канал убунты.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мы тут старый релиз вспоминаем
<Hanno4ka> draper drake (или как он там точно)
<jlewka> эм... и сколько старый релиз весил в зайцах?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: дрейк это утка
<artus> jlewka, грубо говоря треть бобра
<SergeyIT> следующий релиз будет - бобро-заяц называться
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus а был же бородавочник еще
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: Jaunty Jackalope
<Hanno4ka> бобр -> beaver
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: бородавочник это к кабанам
 * Hanno4ka совсем не знает биологию....
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu#.D0.A0.D0.B5.D0.BB.D0.B8.D0.B7.D1.8B бобров еще небыло
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: нифига ты ошиблась.. ))
<jlewka> а что было до 4.10 ?
<artus> jlewka, первичный бульен
<artus> Hanno4ka, так чем все с зайцами закончилось?
<Hanno4ka> так вы решили задачку?
<artus> Hanno4ka, кароче бобр 5 заясь 2
<Hanno4ka> да, а ты уравнением решал? и еще делил?
<Hanno4ka> а вот только сложением / вычитанием...
<artus> я, гуглом решал :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: не. логически. разложив 6 кг по килограмму )
<Hanno4ka> ивообще, мне работать надо(
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ку, тут?
<[Raiden]> всем привет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: без понятия "уравнение" это невозможно решить в принципе
<tagezi> [Raiden]: привет, да тут
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Мы как-то говорили про плазмойды для перевода. Теперь ещё есть такая возможность если Rekonq 2.0
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0118/h_1358512294_1482265_3188b962f9.png
<artus> Hanno4ka, наташа тяжелее школьницы 2-го класса на 57 кг, а мозг легче на 230 г, сколько весит 54 бобра, если зайцы не решали задачи с иксом?
<artus> ну оно в принципе просто , на 3 кг сверх меры бобра полтора зайца весит , такшто одна тушка на 2 кг тянет. но чето я в упор таких задач не помню в детсве, поиском неизвесных и дробными зайцами
<tagezi> [Raiden]: эм.. тоесть ты вбиваешь запрос по альт+ф2 и он открывает страничку в переводчике ?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: В реконке открываешь страницы, и в меню выбераеш ьсоздать приложение. И просто на рабочем столе или в меню на выбор появляется ярлык. В данном случае на гугл )
<[Raiden]> только открывается не в основном окне браузера, а как самостоятельное окно
<tagezi> [Raiden]: сейчас попробую
<[Raiden]> только нужен 2.0 )
<SergeyIT> artus, сейчас и не такие задачи в школе встречаются - ужас (
<baronos> [Raiden]: а реконг случаем не вебкит?
<[Raiden]> baronos: вебкит
<baronos> америку открыли)))
<[Raiden]> конкретно в этом браузере только появилось. Движка мало )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: эм.. у меня пока что 1.1 стоит
<tagezi> второй наверное ещё в бете
<[Raiden]> Не , релизнуло. Но в 12.10 его не будет ,если только с ппа отдельно или в составе следущей версии кде.
<[Raiden]> либо самому - такой метод никто не отменял )
<Unitfree> привет! Скажите пожалуйста, меня видно? (настраиваю учётную запись)
<SergeyIT> нет
<skai-falkorr> не. не видно
<Unitfree> Вот же засада!
<Unitfree> Спасибо ребяты за отклик!
<Hanno4ka> кого это тут не видно7 у на что, призраки завелись? Оо
<baronos> artus: надо в стиме создать linuxtalks :)
<skai-falkorr> от блин.я рабочий ноут тиснуть домой забыл
<baronos> ну ты блин даёшь(
<tagezi> http://www.vesti.ru/videos?vid=479646&cid=160
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я чото не нахожу ппа для него, только исходники
<[Raiden]> он есть в kubuntu-ppa/backports , но сча там rc2 версия кде.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: нашёл на лаучпаде
<[Raiden]> косяк 1 правда есть иконки очень мелкие у ярлыков , некрасивые )
<[Raiden]> мб потом пофиксят либо можно руками заменить по пкм.
<Unitfree> Наверняка сталкивались - xNeural дописывает латинские символы в конце слов, причем бессистемно, непредсказуемо. Есть ли решение? (на форумах такая проблема не поднималась)
<SergeyIT> не используй его - и не будет проблем
<Unitfree> да знаю, но меня интересует решение проблем, а не уход от них ))
<Unitfree> в принципе, в остальном работает без нареканий, и не всегда эти глюки встречаются.
<SergeyIT> судя по форуму - вечно у него что то вылазит (
<Unitfree> раньше было вообще кошмар! Но в последних релизах всё потихоньку устаканивается.
<[Raiden]> Unitfree: переключение вручную - решение проблемы, xNeural - уход от них.
<Unitfree> Переключение у меня вручную и стоит.
<Unitfree> дописывает символы не при переключении, а просто при наборе текста.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35869
<Anton2d> test
<ubuntuhelp> Anton2d, Failed!
<insectus> Всем привет!
<Hanno4ka> test
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг.
<insectus> Прошу помощи у тех кто имеет опыт в сборке и установке программ из tar.gz. Ситуация следующая, впервые пробую установить прогу не из репозиториев, ставлю Steel Storm: Burning Retribution с закрытым исходным кодом, скачан он был по ссылке http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3663801.
<andrex> !build
<ubuntuhelp> Как компилировать? Инфа сдесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/programs_installation и на анг. тут https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware ps: !compile
<andrex> хотя нет
<insectus> tar-ом распаковал, а вот ни readme, ни configure.in, ни SConstruct или CMakeLists.txt в корне нет, зато есть бинарники
<andrex> ну ls на пасту кинь, я непомню пароль от рутрекера
<Anton2d> > с закрытым исходным | так а что компилировать если код закрыт ?
<andrex> может там сразу пускать надо и все
<Anton2d> вот вот
<Anton2d> бинарникам дать права на запуск chmod +x file и запускать
<insectus> ээ, сорри, я чайник) что значит ls?
<andrex> омг
<andrex> !ls
<ubuntuhelp> ls (dir, vdir) — команда Unix-подобной операционной системы, которое выводит (обычно на консоль) содержимое каталога (по умолчанию текущего).
<Anton2d> ;)
<insectus> andrex: может там сразу пускать надо и все - бинарники помечены для исполнения, пробую запускать через наутилус, не хочет запускаться(
<insectus> Точно, сейчас сделаю)
<Anton2d> в консоли позапускай, может хоть увидишь ошибки какие
<andrex> а может оно не для никса
<insectus> engine_source.zip  icons       license.txt   steelstorm64-dedicated
<insectus> gamedata           key_0.d0pk  steelstorm    steelstorm-dedicated
<insectus> gpl-2.txt          key_1.d0pk  steelstorm64
<andrex> ./steelstorm
<andrex> что пишет?
<Anton2d> Люди, кто сталкивался с проблемой показа рабочего стола в скайпе 4.1. 12.04, GNOME Shell 3.4.1.
<Anton2d> Запускайшь показ десктопа - интерфейс системы виснет либо колом, либо отклик секунд под 30
<insectus> если юзаю ./steelstorm в корне, то пишет, что нет такого каталого
<insectus> *каталога
<andrex> в папке с этой фигней
<andrex> надо
<Anton2d> Раньше в 10.10 и в 12.04 с unity работало, а вот с GNOME Shell  - такая беда.
<insectus> сорри, я имею в виду, в корне этой фигни)
<andrex> chmod +x steelstorm
<insectus> sudo sh steelstorm
<andrex> нафига
<insectus> steelstorm: 1: steelstorm: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<Kyshtynbai> Мужики, а где лежат логи загрузок? Щас мне убунту пыталась выдать что на / содержацца ошибки, когда я ребутнулся из винды. Ребутнулся ещё раз - всё ок. Но как-то напрягся я.
<andrex> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<andrex> dmesg bootlog
<insectus> !log: event not found
<andrex> insectus, ты сделал что я сказал?
<andrex> !paste > insectus
<ubuntuhelp> insectus, please see my private message
<Kyshtynbai> !hdd
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='hdd'
<Kyshtynbai> а какие у нас есть дисковые утилиты, на ошыбки почекать?
<Hanno4ka> fsck
<Hanno4ka> не?
<Hanno4ka> кто помнит, как оно там обзывается?
<Hanno4ka> а еще badblock
<andrex> e2fsck
<orudie> привет. Я использую Phonetic Russian keyboard. Хотелось бы по другому расставить/назначить некоторые клавиши. Кто-нить поможет ?
<andrex> !pm > insectus
<ubuntuhelp> insectus, please see my private message
<andrex> insectus, я тебе уже дал все чтоб ты выслал что оно пишет, !log было не тебе
<[Raiden]> ошЫбки диска может показать gnome-disks , там есть показания смарт , сделанные дофольно френдово. Наверное потому что раньше это называлось palimpsest и написано не проектом гном.
<[Raiden]> а всё остальное уже назвали.
<andrex> а я все не мог вспомнить как дисковая утилита зовется
<Kyshtynbai> Всем мерси.
<Anton2d> Про скайп, ни кто не сталкивался с проблемой, которую я описал выше
<andrex> ща проверим
<Anton2d> главное на гном-шелле проверить
<Anton2d> на юнити оно пашет но...
<andrex> фз у мвр
<Anton2d> gnome-shell --version
<andrex> 342
<Anton2d> У меня тоже, а nvidia-settings --version ?
<baronos> это косяк mutter, в том что не кажет раб стол.
<andrex> а у меня не нвидиа)))
<Anton2d> Так вот у человека - то работает
<Anton2d> значит косяк нвидии ?
<baronos> видеокарта какая? дрова какие?
<Anton2d> 310
<Anton2d> gts450
<baronos> у меня нвидиа и не рваботает на гш
<Anton2d> вот вот, а на юнити пахало оно
<Anton2d> и на 10.10 убунте с гном 2 - пахало
<Anton2d> andrex,  о! А у меня оказывается GNOME Shell 3.4.1
<Anton2d> Может в 342 исправили
<andrex> ну если у бароноса выше то наврятле
<Anton2d> baronos, gnome-shell --version
<andrex> правда одно но у меня не бубунта)
<baronos> Anton2d: и на 3,4 и в федора 3,6
<baronos> правда у меня 3,4 на дебиан :)
<andrex> надо логи смотреть. чего оно там затыкается
<Anton2d> похоже связка нвидия+гномошелл+муттер глючит, раз у тебя на ати всё работает.
<andrex> Anton2d, а ты кусок рабочего стола пробовал?
<Anton2d> Кстати идея, забыл попробовать, раньше когдато давно это спасало, спасибо, за идею, ща затестим!
<andrex> у меня чет полный экран втупляет а кусок нет
<Anton2d> Да - так работает!
<andrex> и да у меня интел а не ати)
<Anton2d> тоесть косяк как бы тоже самый
<andrex> ну да получается. прочто я сразу проверял кусок а не весь)
<andrex> с*
 * aceler ушёл ставить 12.04
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/_imgdata/img/2013/01/18/640431/63.jpg
<Kyshtynbai> Я придумал офигенную штуку. На один хард винду, а на другой бубну. Хочю поигратцо - вставил хард с виндой! Ну разве я не офигенен?
<Kyshtynbai> Оптические диски, я где-то читал, деградирут даже без механического воздействия вроде бы.
<Kyshtynbai> Так что он не вечный :( .
<baronos> мне дуалбута хватает
<Kyshtynbai> Оно конечно так, но раз уж есть лишний хард на 300 гб. Чтобы его не приспособить... к тому же я не сказать чтобы часто играл.
<Kyshtynbai> играю в смысле.
<baronos> я выбрал стим фор линукс, а ты?
<[Raiden]> штамповка практически вечная если не царапать. А записываемые да, регистрирующий слой расплывается, особенн опод ультрафиолетом. Там есть некая защита,  Некий код Рида-Соломана для корекции ошибок в каждом блоке.  Но со временем всеравн ппц.
<[Raiden]> Соломона
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: я его поставил, поюзал. Игр мало :(. Нет, не так. МАЛО!
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: ну да, я записывающиеся имел ввиду.
<[Raiden]> начни читать, делать коллажи в гимпе, кодить. Или просто флудить в чатах какое де лучше. И на игры не останется времени.
<[Raiden]> :)
<baronos> дак вот чем ты занимаешься?)))
<Kyshtynbai> Хехе) Это ж не опиаты и не алкоголь. Здоровью вреда от них нет. А удовольствие определённое могут доставить.
<[Raiden]> Ну почти. Тольк ов гимпом редко пользуюсь и не кодер )
<Kyshtynbai> Короче, все хорошо в меру.
<Kyshtynbai> Тут качаю я 12.10 по ссылке с офсайта убунты.
<baronos> она зло не качай :D
<Kyshtynbai> Скачал, смотрю - обарз от 12.04 и 32х битный
<Kyshtynbai> думаю што за нафиг. Видимо, что-то напутали они. Щас уже пофиксили).
<Kyshtynbai> А что не понравилось? Я хотел наооборот поставить попробовать вдумчиво. Или демьяна. Вот думаю).
<baronos> тебе для гш платформу?))
<Kyshtynbai> угу
<baronos> если от 3.6 не восторге то дебиан с 3.4. а если юзать 3.6 то федора 18.. спрашиваешь где убунту? то она с гш вообще не юзерфрендли имхо :)
<[Raiden]> В дебиане есть некотоырй недостаток который меня оставил в убунте. Даже если тестинг \ анстейбл , не факт что получишь последний релиз программы  без рукоприкладсва. А  в убунте шанс на это больше за счет ппа.
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: хм. мне казасо в дебе 3.6
<Kyshtynbai> *казалось
<baronos> с экспериментал можно обновить
<Kyshtynbai> Федору точно нихачу, с рпм-бейзед никогда не сталкивался.
<baronos> после релиза виззи, стейси будет носить 3.6
<baronos> то есть он перекочует с экспериментал в унстабл
<Kyshtynbai> А бубнта и гном шелл... ну фиг знает, умвр, как говориццо), по крайней мере в 12.04).
<Kyshtynbai> А что в дебиан нету ппа?
<baronos> репозитории есть сторонние
<[Raiden]> Я бы советовал попробовать. Ради интереса. Рпм новее штука и имеет некотоыре плюсы. Создавать их точно попроще.
<Kyshtynbai> http://itmages.ru/image/view/852863/ebe85979 блин. как я ржал. инересно, мужик сознательно такой причесон себе сделал?..
<[Raiden]> Хотя может и не надо )
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: не создавал даже и деб пакеты) как -то не приходилось.
<[Raiden]> Ну тогда фиг с ним )
<[Raiden]> А федору я тоже не люблю. По той же причине озвученной выше. Сча кстати встречал в жабере федорщика котоырй хочет гном 3.7
<[Raiden]> а нету
<[Raiden]> Хотя не только по этой, но это не важно ) Есть те кто любит
<Kyshtynbai> а скоко обычные, не лонг терм саппорт версии поддерживаюцца? Год?
<Kyshtynbai> Support
<Kyshtynbai>     18 months.
<Kyshtynbai> В сааамом конце написано. Фиг найдешь.
<andrex> чет гном по версиям ускакал а толку нуль почти
<kashel> dc
<kashel> всем привет
<kashel> есть жывые
<[Raiden]> Да есть там толк и изменения. Направление только забавное.
<kashel> у меня проблема с установкой убунту на нетбук асус
<[Raiden]> привет
<kashel> после утановки винд.а не грузиться х4отя прописана в грубе
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<kashel> похожей информацыи валом но симптомы не те
<[Raiden]> Попробуй почитать, может сам чего поправишь.
<[Raiden]> или на форум подробно. какие носители, разделы, как именно не грузится.
<kashel> при выборе винды возвращает к выбору оси
<kashel> я еще никогда с таким  траблом не сталкивался
<kashel> они на од.ном харде стоят
<kashel> виндовс7 активирована под.меной загрузчика
<[Raiden]> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda покажи
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<kashel> hastebin.com/poxecuboxe.avrasm
<kashel> http://hastebin.com/poxecuboxe.avrasm
<tagezi> странно как-то расчерчен диск
<[Raiden]> На вид нормально. Н ов винде у тебя анверное 2 диска ц и д?
<[Raiden]> и третий раздел наверное загрузочный 100мб
<kashel> да именно так
<[Raiden]> Тогда фиг знает. Может это причина. У мня есть вин7 , но без бут раздела отдельного и всё ок.
<[Raiden]> К сожалению больше нечего добавить иди гугли\на фрум :)
<[Raiden]> И линки выше запомни - они про груб грамотыне.
<kashel> я читал что асус ставит защиту бут сектора
<kashel> но в биосе ничего не нашел похожего
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто нибудь пользует bluetooth гарнитуру?
<tagezi> у меня асус всё работает
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: что бы звонить с декстопа? ))
<[Raiden]> защита врятли, тогда бы у тебя и убунта не прописалась бы.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> интерисует вопрос, в blueman есть модуль, headset по описанию что бы выполнять команду при нажатии кнопки на гарнитуре.
<[Raiden]> причина в другом. А попробуй набери sudo update-grub , может на этот раз нормально получится.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: типа того. но я кино смотрю с ушами)
<[Raiden]> kashel: --^
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus:  я тоже хочу кино с цшами =(
<tagezi> ц=у
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хочется на кнопку повесить команду пауза из плеера
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: уши 19 бакинских от китайцев, модуль синезуб за бакс и все удовольствие )
<kashel> набирал нету такой комнды
<[Raiden]> kashel: в убунте есть
<[Raiden]> kashel: какой дистр?
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> засланец
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как эта команда работать должна? написал там gedit, что бы запускать редактор. но никакой реакции нету
<kashel> попробовал не помогло
<kashel> винду до меня ставили
<tagezi> всем винду до нас ставили, если не пиратка
<kashel> пиратка
<Kyshtynbai> пошел я 12.10 ставить.
 * aceler только что снёс 12.10 и поставил 12.04.
<Anton2d> Классный доклет нашёл для гномашелла https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/105/panel-docklet/
<Anton2d> поставил его поверх верхней панели, неплохо настраивается и вообще удобно вроде
<[Raiden]> да многие приходят к запускалкам-трею иконками.
<Anton2d> так как в шеле по дефолту - издевательство ;) проще уж тогда по альт+ф2 запускать
<baronos> кто там издевательство?
<[Raiden]> ))
<Anton2d> это всё он -> дефолт - издевательство, я не причем.
<[Raiden]> Я на стороне Anton2d, выход только другой нашел.
<baronos> по мне так дефолт там нравится, единственно, что мелочи небольшие расширениями исправляю.восновном связанно с треем. это я про гном3.4. а вот 3.6 раздражает ппц своим треем, остальное вроде все гуд.
<baronos> чертов даш, на каждый чих забиндин :D
<baronos> даже клавиша контекстного меню открывает даш меню
<Sergey_IT> baronos, чего ругаешься... пора уже работать начать, а не играться
<baronos> Sergey_IT: завтра на работу
<baronos> хотел без мыши открыть контестное меню :D
<baronos> и еще скай ругает за мышевозность гш :)
<Kyshtynbai> Ужос этот ваш юнити).
<baronos> дада :)
<[Raiden]> тот редкий случай когда я опять согласен , хихи
<Anton2d> я вот еще не набаловался расширениями шелла, т.к. вчера только с юнити слез. месяца два посидел на юнити - понял не оно, до этого 2 года на гноме2
<baronos> жаль что с муттер притормаживает тф2 у меня, а на компизе гуд
<[Raiden]> 1 дня маловато, спору нет
<Kyshtynbai> серьёзно? я думал оно не имеет значения, какой вм для приложений.
<Kyshtynbai> разве что конфликт кокой.
<[Raiden]> baronos: я видел  инфу как сделать логин сессию конкретно в стим. Если надо поищу.
<Sergey_IT> Anton2d, а что не то?
<Anton2d> у меня наоборот многое на комизе-юнити тормозило и глючело, а на шеле приятно удивился хорошей отзывчевостью интерфейса.
<baronos> [Raiden]: найди пожалуйста, а то я не понял о чем это :)
<[Raiden]> а в наших краях композит можно выключить ничего не меняя, только тсс.
<[Raiden]> сча поищу
<Kyshtynbai> Щас попробуем 3.6 вдумчиво).
<baronos> нееееет
<baronos> тогда уж обновись до 3.7
<[Raiden]> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/x-9joYRmAj8/better-steam-for-linux-performance-with.html
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, изобрази мыслителя )
<Kyshtynbai>  /me разбелся догола, сел на табуретку и подпёр подбородок кулаком.
<Kyshtynbai> блин.
<baronos> [Raiden]: спс, погляжу завтра ~:)
<Kyshtynbai> тому
<Kyshtynbai> да что ж такое-то.
<Kyshtynbai> тому, кто пишет сайты-представители фильма, хочется в голову гвоздь забить. ohotnikinavedm.ru какой-т ужас.
<andrex> надо было картинку ещё 60000*60000 туда, или кто помнит снимок космический большей такой, вот его)
<baronos> от наш хутор ативизировался, все на родник поперли, воды набирать
<Kyshtynbai> щас купацца полезут)
<Kyshtynbai> сколько у вас градусов ниже нуля?
<baronos> это на другом роднике у нас купаются, там бочка стоит и в него вода из родника наполняется
<baronos> точнее в него
<baronos> блин запутался
<Kyshtynbai> ребутнусь.
<[Raiden]> !amd
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 12.10 quantal(eng):http://goo.gl/F95yy
<zuker> ребята, вопрос из категории платиновых. Драйвера ati: на дискретном gpu все хорошо, на встроенном - нету 3д, никто не сталкивался?
<artus> да наверно все владельцы ати)
<[Raiden]> встроенное тоже ати или интел?
<zuker> интел, вроде нашел решение, рестартнусь - посмотрю
<[Raiden]> молодец...
<baronos> зачем две видеокарты?
<Kyshtynbai> baronos:  ты 3.6 юзаешь:
<Kyshtynbai> ?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: нет, он меня бесит :D
<baronos> жду 3.8
<orudie> !intel
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='intel'
<Kyshtynbai> Ва што они привратили трей 0_о
<Kyshtynbai> половина экстеншнов не працюуе)
<Kyshtynbai> нафик. дайте 12.04 :)) .
<baronos> вот вот, трей это ппц.
<baronos> ну и по мелочи там тоже раздражителей хватает, особенно в новом наутилусе на бекспейс назад не уходит(
<Kyshtynbai> хм. токо што попробовал - уходит).
<baronos> а ну там 3.4
<baronos> ты же 12.10 поставил
<Kyshtynbai> где там?
<Kyshtynbai> там три шесть
<baronos> в 12.10 наутилус 3.4
<Kyshtynbai> аа
<zuker> не помогло :(
<[Raiden]> zuker: на форуме были темы переключения.
<zuker> куча :)
<Kyshtynbai> Пошел восстанавливать справедливость в лице 12.04.
<baronos> вообще не радостно "@cosimoc | baronos, you can't change it to backspace, the keybinding for Up is alt+up now"
<baronos> неудобно альт+ап юзать, когда за столько времени уже привык к бэкспейсу.
<Sergey_IT> baronos, человек ко всему привыкает
<zuker> радует что ati'шные дрова на этот раз хотябы работают... На встроенном gpu можно сидеть в unity 2d или gnome classic.
<[Raiden]> А в кде можно профили мутить с композитом и без, в зависимости от от розетки или батарейки )
<[Raiden]> без всяких съездов на другое\непривычное
<zuker> ура! Заработало! Всего лишь надо было немного посмотреть на то что бездумно копипастишь с форума/askubuntu . Как всегда вобщемто :)
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> zuker, копи/пасте баг - пиши репорт )
<zuker> разбираюсь, возможно это из-за того что у меня quantal не свежий, а обновленный
<Sergey_IT> это как?
<zuker> в копипасте фигурирует /usr/lib32, у меня ее нету, но все что нужно лежит в /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu
<zuker> http://askubuntu.com/questions/205112/ubuntu-12-10-amd-intel-hybrid-graphics-not-working
<zuker> ну хотя там и про ati драйвера более ранние речь..
<Sergey_IT> так надо команды анализировать, что они делают
<rekcuFniarB> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0119/h_1358543105_8655215_c6eecc094a.png
<Scrimmer> artus, жив ?
<zuker> Sergey_IT, ну дык :)
<Sergey_IT> дык ну ;)
<zuker> ну разобрался что к чему, сделал правильно и заработало :)
<Sergey_IT> дорогу осилит идущий
<Kyshtynbai> СПять штоль все? Бубунтовский инсталятор сошел с ума и записал граб на флешку. Я минут 10 пытался понять, какова хрена оно не грузиццо.
<[Raiden]> у тебя она наверное была сда
<Kyshtynbai> Угу, похоже.
<[Raiden]> если бы оно ещё типы носителя проверяло , а так оно предельно тупо ) Хорошо что хоть оставили запрос куда вписывать. А то сча модно упрощать ниже плинтуса.
<Kyshtynbai> Факт.
<[Raiden]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=205820.0 Юнити победило
<Kyshtynbai> Надо же, нашелся кто-то, кто юзает флаксбокс.
<Kyshtynbai> Его к бубне прикрутить имхо нетривиальная задача. Хотя не пробовал. На флаксбоксе работал одно время, когда дженту юзал).
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZIt20emgLY
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/latest-nemo-file-manager-from-git-gets.html У гтк сред появилась надежда на реально развиваемый вм.
<[Raiden]> фм
<Kyshtynbai> Эх, никак я себе фотосмотрелку не найду нормальную.
<[Raiden]> для чего?
<[Raiden]> а.. фото.
<[Raiden]> в убунте поставляетяс какой-то каталог-смотрелка.
<[Raiden]> забыл.
<Kyshtynbai> Шотвелл
<[Raiden]> а я каталоги почему-то не люблю, использую просто смотрелку - gwenview
<Kyshtynbai> или типа того.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: якстати когда голосовал ещё на юнити сидел )
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0119/h_1358549218_7265256_3a3a3892a1.png
<[Raiden]> tagezi: )
<Kyshtynbai> Какие есть хорошие фильмы про викингов? Я чото проникся этой темой. После Гарри Гаррисона "Молот и крест".
<tagezi> 13 воин
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: но исторически фильм полныйбред )))
<[Raiden]> я только 1 знаю. И он наш. И на камнях растут деревья.
<[Raiden]> Хотя был ещё 1 , странынй. там они доплывают до америки
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/h5Mln
<[Raiden]> Outlander ещё , но он больше про инопланетянина чем вро викингов.
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/Br1se
<tagezi>  =)
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/BUQju
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси!
<[Raiden]> с другого канала http://cs418418.userapi.com/v418418398/369a/6JOwxVMN8OU.jpg
#ubuntu-ru 2013-01-19
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<Rasdvatri> всем привет, с праздничком. Поставил Лубунту скачал драйвера на canon lbp 6000 там есть рпм и деб файлы, деб пытаюсь установить через менеджер но пишет конфликт зависимостей. Пытаюсь конвертить рпм в деб через Алиен, чет не хочет тоже, хотя манÑ
<Scrimmer> какой сеня праздник то ?
<skai-falkorr> Scrimmer: церковный какой то
<Scrimmer> крещение
<skai-falkorr> Scrimmer: ну вот. сам знаешь. зачем спрашивал?
<Scrimmer> зогуглел
<Rasdvatri> igor@igor-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg -i /tmp/1.deb Выбор ранее не выбранного пакета cndrvcups-capt. (Чтение базы данных ... на данный момент установлено 114106 файлов и каталогов.) Распаковывается пакет cndrvcups-capt (из файла /tmp/1.deb)... dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of cndrvcups-capt:  cndrvcups-capt 
<Rasdvatri> bpdbyz.cm? djn nfrjt gbitn c rjvfylyjq cnhjrb
<Rasdvatri> извиняюсь, вот такое пишет с командной строки
<Rasdvatri> тоже самое пишет примерно с gdeb
<Rasdvatri> а можно распаковать в линуксе пакеты и расставить по папкам файлы, так чтоб принтер подом подхватился из утилиты настройки принтеров
<Kyshtynbai> http://www.opennet.ru/tips/1409_deb_dpkg_debian_packet.shtml
<Rasdvatri> Установка одного пакета:    dpkg -i <.deb file name>    Пример: dpkg -i avg71flm_r28-1_i386.deb
<Rasdvatri> я так и сделал
<Rasdvatri> ошибка та что сверху описана
<Kyshtynbai> ты про распаковку спрашивал. там есть ключ.
<Rasdvatri> драйвер с оффсайта кенона
<mva> товарищи, а до quantal обновлялся кто-нибудь?
<mva> интересует схема с использованием cups-1.6.1 в качестве принтсервера.
<mva> а точнее, родственный вот этому баг: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/1060092
<mva> только вот у меня он не только не показывает расшаренные, но и не шарит их..
<Anton2d> Люди а кто-нибуть может попробовать воспроизвести мою проблему, не могу понять при каких условиях она не проявляется
<Anton2d> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=211729.0
<Anton2d> Правда вот на какое событие скрипт повесить для проверки... если нету лирка и пульта...
<Anton2d> А вот банально в гномовском терминале xdotool key Ctrl+Shift+t
<Anton2d> При английской раскладке новая вкладка терминала открывается, при русской - фиг вам.
<Anton2d> на 10.04 - всё работает, на 12.04 - шиш
<[Raiden]> Пример интеграции софтин http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35877
<skai-falkorr> и где же пример интеграции?
<skai-falkorr> в чем он заключается?
<_d4vid> клементине наше всё)
<[Raiden]> общая система индекса на фм и плейера. Общий рейтинг соотв треков и т.д. Это всё возможно благодаря де  и интеграции.
<[Raiden]> Это и есть интеграция
<skai-falkorr> а причем тут ДЕ? это возможно благодаря индексатору.
<skai-falkorr> вставь непомук в гном и будет тебе в гнмое такое
<skai-falkorr> прчием тут ДЕ? или ты про величие гнмоа нам рассказать хотел?
<[Raiden]> что бы софт начал интегрироваться - нужны  общие цели и т.д. Что бы этого достич нужно строить де, а не отдельыне компоненты )
<skai-falkorr> и? в чем пример интеграции? если интеграция в пределах одного ДЕ - это пример как не надо ее делать. только возможность использовать любой софт в любом ДЕ - правильный пример.а то что ты говоришь - это пример следования галимой
<skai-falkorr> проприетарщине. когда софтина работает на полную только в одном ДЕ. это навязывание
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: штольман тебя покарае
<[Raiden]> Отдельные компоненты должны  быть самодостаточными. Это устаревший хреновый подход.
<skai-falkorr> навязывание кучи ненужного барахла, только потому что не смогли написать самодостаточную софтину - говеный подход
<[Raiden]> ненужного - не верно
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а ты будешь утверждать, что все в кедах - нужно абсолютно всем?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: путин, перелогиньтесь
<[Raiden]> то что делают кедоводы это не ненужное, это как раз то что линукс нехватало все эти последние лет 15., что бы стать конкурентным десктопом.
<skai-falkorr> дада. набор всего подряд. комбайны в стиле неро - это нужно прям таки всем.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: производители ноутов молятся на твои идеи и пихают кучу крапвари по той же причине
<skai-falkorr> ведб все это нужно всем
<[Raiden]> Неро самая популярная в мире программа для записи дисков. А брасеро говно
<skai-falkorr> и только они могут решать это,а не сам пользователь
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: да ну?самая популярная?где статистика?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: или популярность в мире измеряется тем, что ее пихали на диски стопицот прог с кряками за 100р?
<[Raiden]> Я просто знаю. Сам ставил на кучу компов, раздавал по локалке и т.д.
<skai-falkorr> аааа. ну простите, ваше величество. выж весь мир
<[Raiden]> Люди просили именно неро.
<skai-falkorr> то, что вы знаете - это истина и распространяется на всех
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а еще мейлру в качестве поиска по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> На всех нет. Самое популярное != у всех.
<[Raiden]> У большинства значит
<skai-falkorr> ну да не буду тебя утомлять. тыж устал, после того, как поставил неро 7 миллиардам лудей
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: или сколько там ты успел обойти. 10?20?
<[Raiden]> Побольше )
<skai-falkorr> огроменная и так статистически достоверная выборка людей только твоего окружения
<skai-falkorr> это говорит обо всем мире
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: хоть за пределы города то выбирался с массовыми установками нерошки?
<[Raiden]> У меня был самый крупный фтп в локалке одно время и я знаю что люди качали и для чего )
<skai-falkorr> чтобы говорить о мировых тенденциях?
<[Raiden]> А локалка была на половину округа в Мск
<skai-falkorr> ууу.пол округа. ну как раз. полмира. за мкадом жизни нет.
<skai-falkorr> в дпугих странах вообще компани не польуются
<[Raiden]> И ещё я сам ставил линукс версию неро и мне она больше нравилась чем брасеро )
<[Raiden]> [14:54:56] Mamluk: rtsnik@jabber.ru: А у тебя КДЕ?
<[Raiden]> [14:55:11] rtsnik@jabber.ru: Mamluk , да. 2 дня уже сижу на федоре=)
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> молодец. конфетку возьми. но это опять таки ни разу не подтверждает, что во всем мире неро - самое популярное
<skai-falkorr> у меня в локалке в барнауле лежали образы дебиана и убунты. и их качали. локалка на весь край. в сибири самые популярные - деб дистры. венда так вообще не качалась
<skai-falkorr> по твоим правилам статистики - сибирь не пользуется вендой
<skai-falkorr> а раз сибирь не опльзуется - убунта - самый популярный дистр в мире
<skai-falkorr> хмм. а мне нравятся твои правила статистики. ими так легко доказать всякую ересь
<_d4vid> skai-falkorr, http://lifehacker.com/5100069/five-best-cd-and-dvd-burning-tools
<_d4vid> он прав)
<[Raiden]> Ну тык не хочешь мне верить и не надо иди просто в гугл и спроси что популярно. И там тебе скажут тоже самое
<skai-falkorr> _d4vid: там есть статистика, что неро стоит на >51% проценте компов?
<skai-falkorr> _d4vid: если нет - он занимается дрочерством софистики
<_d4vid> 23% выбрали неро
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: гугл не говорит, что неро стоит на большей половине компов в мире
<[Raiden]> то что ты обозвал говном - самая популярная прога в своей нише. И кстати она не только отдельная , но и хорошо интегрируется в винду, становится частью де фактически.
<skai-falkorr> _d4vid: 23% читателей лайфхакера
<[Raiden]> и за счет этого ещё популярна.
<skai-falkorr> я и забыл, что его читают в нескольких параллельных вселенных, раз уж 23% заменяют большую часть планеты
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: И я не говорю что стоит. Но когда запись оптических дисков была более актуальной - стояла )
<_d4vid> сейчас с покупкой компа-ноута поставляется неро в комплекте софта .. так было у меня)
<skai-falkorr>    [Raiden] | Неро самая популярная в мире программа для записи дисков.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: если она самая популярная - это значит, что она стоит на большей половине компов в мире
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: правда никто кроме тебя не подтверждает такие данные. это особо скрытая статистика массонов?
<[Raiden]> если считать те компы на которых требовалось писать диски. То скорее всего так и было
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну и сколько их было?
<skai-falkorr> давай.приблизительное число. наберется так, чтобы покрыть 3.5 миллиарда людей?
<[Raiden]> почти каждый домашний деск :)
<skai-falkorr> числа
<skai-falkorr> давай числа
<skai-falkorr> надо набрать на 3.5 миллиарда
<[Raiden]> Я не считал. Я просто знаю что популярней этой программы небыло.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну а ты посчитай.ты утверждаешь, и у тебя нет доказательств, кроме установки только в твоем окружении. а ты замахиваешься на весь мир
<skai-falkorr> или признай, что ты тупо не смог сказать, что неро популярно было в твоем окружении, потому как это был слабый аргумент, либо давай точную мировую статистику
<[Raiden]> http://soft.mydiv.net/win/top100.html
<[Raiden]> вот например какой-то топ, там есть неро
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а где на этом сайте указано, что они собирали статистику опросом по всем странам, а не только по рейтингу сайта, который никто не знает?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: с тем же успехом ты можешь найти рейтинги того, что бибер является умнее эйнштейна
<[Raiden]> В общем тема я считаю закрыта )
<[Raiden]> и раскрыта.
<_d4vid> :)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну да. тема раскрыта. ты не способен признать то, что ты говорил чушь для красивого слова и не способен подтвердить свою чушь хоть чем то крепким. ну как всегда в общем то
<[Raiden]> хорошо, я согласен, пусть будет так. У меня нету времени и желания тебя в чем-то убеждать
<[Raiden]> http://soft-teleport.ru/2008/02/09/nero-8.1.1.4-rus.html - а тут видимо я их заставил написать что она самая популярная
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а я говорю, что xfburn самая популярная. и чем их слово подтверждается?
<skai-falkorr> ничем. точно такие же пустопорожние разговоры, как и у тебя
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а еще у нас говорят, что путин - самый популярный
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: тоже верить будешь?
<[Raiden]> Я не видел никого кто использовал бы хфберн. И статистика использования линукс на десктопе говорит что таких 1-2%.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а еще, что люди поддерживают его полностью во всех начинаниях
<_d4vid> жирик популярней ^^
<[Raiden]> поэтому твое утверждение - фуфло
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: да ладно. где эта статистика?
<skai-falkorr> покажи мне
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: или твое утверждение снова фуфло?
<[Raiden]> я не обязан. Хочешь увидеть - иди и смотри.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: где?
<skai-falkorr> ты покажи
<[Raiden]> в инете )
<skai-falkorr> или прекращай говорить хрень, притворяясь, что за этим стоят хоть какие то данные, кроме тех, что ты берешь из головы
<[Raiden]> конечно )
<[Raiden]> и те два линка что я кинул я сам нарисовал
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а что они доказывают?пользователей двух сайтов?статистика покрытия пользовательской базой этих двух сайтов на весь мир где?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: я могу те рубордовую ссылку скинуть.там имжбёрн самый популярный
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: они в другом мире живут?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: или они покрывают только пользователей руборда?
<skai-falkorr> а уж на 1.2% хфбёрна ты вообще ничего не дал
<skai-falkorr> *1-2
<[Raiden]> Не, 1-2% линукс десктопов. А хфберна ещё меньше, вразы меньше
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а данные снова взяты из головы?
<skai-falkorr> даже 6 тысяч проголосовавших на лайфхакере были надежней в качестве аргументы. такие же смешные и бесполезные, но хоть цифры.
<[Raiden]> нет, не из головы )  Но источники не дам. Я плохой и жадный.
<skai-falkorr> но ты хоть масштабы уменьшил. раньше ты утверждал за весь мир. теперь ты утверждаешь только за пользователей линукса
<skai-falkorr> такими темпами мы придем к более точным данным вида "только окружение [Raiden] и те, кого он знает"
<skai-falkorr> этому уже можно будет верить:)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: слушай, а ты с чуровым в одной школе не учился?:)
<skai-falkorr> это многое бы объяснило
<[Raiden]> клементин вот как раз хороший плейер, но написан оторванным от де. Т.е. не использует непомук, а напрямую гстример, не сможет использовать непомук, использует свою базу и рейтинг.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: тобиш он не сможет прочесть теги и рейтинги из амарока?
<[Raiden]> Соотв в фм и клементине рейтинг будет не совпадать и это печально. Дезинтеграция - это плохо :)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: тогда вернемся к тому, что ты так хвалишь интеграцию?
<skai-falkorr> тыже сказал, что рейтинги везде одинаковые
<skai-falkorr> везде - это внутри амарока?
<skai-falkorr> ну так и в клементине рейтинги одинаковые внутри клементина
<[Raiden]> в амароке  и программах использующих непомук.
<skai-falkorr> аааа.
<skai-falkorr> ну ясно. я ж забыл, что непомук использвуется везде.
<[Raiden]> в дельфине например, в поиске и т.д.
<skai-falkorr> просто один кедовдохновленный плеер не использует
<skai-falkorr> а даж дедбиф использует рейтинги непомука.
<[Raiden]> Т.е. я смогу в поиске искать по рейтингу выставленному в плейере
<[Raiden]> в случае с амарок. Но не в случае клементин.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: нашел чем гордиться. в винде это в винмедиа плеере давно было. и самое интересное - рейтинги меняются в файле и все плееры их могут считать. не только те, которые интегрированы с оболочкой
<skai-falkorr> тобиш даже венда тухлой давности уже умела больше с рейтингами, чем новый амарок
<[Raiden]> тут как раз и ест ьчем гордится. Функционал приближается к лучшему на рынке.
<[Raiden]> А вот остальынм средам гордится нечем.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ВИНМЕДИАПЛЕЕР - лучший на рынке?Оо
<[Raiden]> Нет, виндовс лучший на рынке, а винмедиа хорошо интегрированный компонент )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: юнити читает рейтинги из ритмбокса
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: оооочень давно
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: опять обогнали амарок
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: интеграция винмедия не самая лучшая. он просто считывает теги из файла. как и все плееры могут. так что там файловый менеджер хорошо интегрирован:)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: винмедиа даже отстатет, ибо поддержка тегов у него не самая здравая
<[Raiden]> Ну это хорошо. ТОлько юнити с дашем всетаки костыль какойто для гнома и всё остальное от гнома, а это означает 1. плохую интеграцию других компонентов , 2. просто никакие диалоги настройки, 3. остсутсвующий функционал даже по сравнению с тем же г
<[Raiden]> номом прошлой версии. не гворя уже о винде или кде или макос.
<[Raiden]> так что всеравно не зачет и не нужно
<skai-falkorr> как и кеды
<skai-falkorr> полный незачет и не нужно
<skai-falkorr> снова вернулись к субъективным мнениям
<skai-falkorr> у. всего две с половиной серии спартака остались
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/8737724?lastmod=1358595253606#comment-8740094
<[Raiden]> уже в обновка на ппа. С тех пор как кубунта сменила спонсора, своевременность обновления репов на ппа ускорилась.
<[Raiden]> качаю амарок спустя час как нвоость прочел )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: да дело не в спонсорах
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: мейнтейнеры у них наконец нормальные
<skai-falkorr> а это не от денег зависит.а от желания этих мейнтейнеров:)
<[Raiden]> мое бы было больше от денег
<skai-falkorr> меркантильный ты:) линус вообще не изза денег начал свою деятельность:)
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> А Космонавт тоже за деньгой не гоницца. Наооборо, весь каноникал на его деньги живёт.
<[Raiden]> 600млн на счету пожалуй смогли бы меня исправить
<[Raiden]> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/
<Ayct> Всем привет!
 * Ayct тащится. 
<Ayct> В тотеме звук пропадает. Что это может быть?
<[Raiden]> либо что-то с пульсом, либо с гстример.
<[Raiden]> хз
<andrex> libxine глючить, тормозить и ломаться
<[Raiden]> andrex: тотем не использует xine, поэтмоу и глючит )
<skai-falkorr> а причем тут гстример? дело в либлеймах, которыми заменяют нормальный ффмпег
<[Raiden]> Форк тотема раньше был, назывался DireFury
<[Raiden]> Вот он юзал xine
<[Raiden]> njntv yt hf,jnftn c aavgtu yfghzve.
<[Raiden]> тотем не работает с ффмпег напрямую
<[Raiden]> через гстример
<[Raiden]> поэтому может косячить и он.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: тотем не работает с ффмпег. потому как его там нет
<skai-falkorr> в гстримере
<[Raiden]> в 12.10 например всё чт оиспользует гстример перестало корректно играть ape
<skai-falkorr> давние перессуды, но в бунте не делают ффмпег. меняют на  либлейм
<[Raiden]> в убунте по умолчанию ставится fluendo если для mp3, а вот если заменить на ффмпег, тогда будет liblame использоваться.
<[Raiden]> но у товарища в видео может быть и другйо формат звука )
<[Raiden]> Ayct: именно пропадает или вообще нету?
<skai-falkorr> сча мп3 в видео встретить редко
<skai-falkorr> чаще аас
<[Raiden]> а.. aac да тоже может быть проблемой ) В убунте. Может решаться подключением репы medibuntu , там ффмпег и мплейер собранные с libfaac или как-то так.
<[Raiden]> или\и
<[Raiden]> libavcodec-extra-53 libavdevice-extra-53 libavformat-extra-53
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию ставятся такие же пакеты, но без слов экстра
<[Raiden]> Но к вопросу возможно это не относится )
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/01/19/bubble/
<andrex> параноики)
<skai-falkorr> После получасовой беседы было решено, что девочка представляет "террористическую угрозу", должна быть на десять дней отстранена от занятий и направлена на освидетельствование к психологу.
<skai-falkorr> nthhjhbcnrf 5 ktn jn hjle
<skai-falkorr> террористка пяти лет от роду
<skai-falkorr> ну да школьный совет себя поставил в очень уязвимую для адвоката позицию. когда допрашивали ее без родителей. это запрещено
<andrex> они скоро будут младенцев отстранять от памперсов из за террористического плача)
<skai-falkorr> а у нас сажать за косой взгляд в сторону церкви и отсутствие почтения в поклонах перед депутатами
<skai-falkorr> мы ничем не лучше
<andrex> ну да, у каждой страны свои скелеты
<[Raiden]> в шкафу
<andrex> под нефтяными вышками
<andrex> если они есть конечно)
 * artus мыльный терорист, me готов забросать америку мыльными бомбами по пару мегатонн каждая
<skai-falkorr> artus: а слабо посчитать объем мыльной воды, которую нужно сбросить с высоты в километр, чтобы сила удара была сравнима с парой мегатонн в тротилловом эквиваленте?:)ну так. чисто для интереса
<artus> skai-falkorr, да мне ж не жалко :D
<artus> да и обем один к одному получитцо
<skai-falkorr> 1 мегатонна (Мт) ТНТ = 4,184·10(15) Дж;
<skai-falkorr> неплохо.
<skai-falkorr> интересно, а сколько это в бутербродах:)
<artus> полтора зайца :D
<skai-falkorr> 1у=38п
<Hanno4ka> ку всем)))
<artus> http://habrahabr.ru/post/166257/ вот таки это правильно
<artus> только ценник не гуманный ((
<Scrimmer> 1
<Scrimmer> артус, подскажи, ты же любитель звука
<artus> Scrimmer, да ниразу не любитель
<Scrimmer> пчему, када я возле колонок сижу, басс слабенький, а када на 3 метра отхожу
<Scrimmer> басс просто радует душу
<artus> потому что нефиг в полуметре от себя колонки ставить) я ж говорил уже - на стенку дальнюю прибивай их
<Scrimmer> а ниче, шо в спину звучать будут ?
<andrex> звук не успевает разогнатся. чтоб расфигачится об барабанные перепонки
<artus> Scrimmer, пофигу , там мощи хватит прокачать всю комнату , под потолок и направляй в центр
<Scrimmer> да не, просто как, допустим, в играх будет звучание
<Scrimmer> если со спины
<artus> Scrimmer, пофиг откуда, главное симетрично чтоб каналы были ))
<Scrimmer> хех
<Scrimmer> де ж я такой длинный minijack возьму
<Scrimmer> на 4 метра о_0
<andrex> купи
<andrex> либо купи провод и спаяй
<andrex> 1 вое легче
<artus> Scrimmer, зачем тебе такой миниджек? 2 шнурка потолще, и переходник с миниджека на 2 тюльпана
<artus> andrex, да и паять там ненадо)) зачистить и скрутка
<Scrimmer> ну у меня есть 1 миниджек лишний
<Scrimmer> с 2мя тюльпанами, тупо разрезать и присобачить к нему проводки? :D?
<andrex> пайка покпепче скрутки)
<andrex> если зацепится то не провод порвет а колонку на голову уронит)
<artus> andrex, смысл? провода чтоль будут по центу комнаты валятцо? ))) по плинтусу провести и не парить себе моск еще паянием)) можно развести вообще на разетки с зажимами
<andrex> ну да, чет не подумал) не играть мне в шахматы...
<Scrimmer> у мну ковер :DD
<andrex> да ты крут!
<Scrimmer> хош фоту скину ?
<andrex> персидский?
<artus> andrex, пыльный :D
<andrex> и дырявый, в штукатурке и с гвоздями
<artus> прибитый к полу? сильно :D
<andrex> Scrimmer, мы затролили твой ковер :p
<andrex> а у меня тоже есть ковер, серый такой, тока я забыл. он серый был или это от грязи)
<Scrimmer> 1
<Scrimmer> и всеравно я паникую по поводу колонк сзади
<andrex> купи еще таких и поставь с переди на потолке и в пол в мантируй) для равновесия
<tagezi> всем привет
<artus> наушники запили с 12 дюймовыми головами :D
<andrex> 0_0
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/2/8/0/b/a/f1de5dfe19a075b38ee495ef843.jpg
<andrex> да здравствует цивилизация.
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/9/d/e/8/7/2844d576af48eb88b99d6da99b2.jpg
<andrex> это из Руслан и Людьмила чтоль, летающий бородатый дедун
<[Raiden]> Да обычный индус отшельник
<[Raiden]> их там много таких
<[Raiden]> Будда таким же был, пока не осенило что крайний аскетизм не тру.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты посмотрел фильм "Маленький Будда" ? ))
<[Raiden]> Может и так назывался, я нескольк осмотрел
<[Raiden]> я кстати не туда кинул. не на тот канал )
<aleksei`> всем ку
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35879
<Denver79> arecord -F 5 -D hw:0,0 -t wav -f dat -c 1 | lame - > listening.mp3
<Denver79> Запись WAVE 'stdin' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Частота 48000 Гц, Моно
<Denver79> arecord: set_params:1087: Недоступно количество каналов
<Denver79> Warning: unsupported audio format
<Denver79> чево ему не нравится?
<artus> там написано же
<Denver79> что значит по человечески? :)
<Denver79> занят микрофон?
<artus> унсупортед аудиоформат
<Denver79> waw?
<[Raiden]> wave 2 канала
<Denver79>  [Raiden]: знаешь как правильно эту написать команду?
<artus> да и нафига тебе mp3 то в линухе?
<[Raiden]> неа, я только в аудасити писал и давно
<Denver79> artus: прописать.. ogg ?
<[Raiden]> да пиши в чем хочешь
<artus> Denver79, тебе с микрофона писать или с чего?
<Denver79>  [Raiden]: :-) arecord -F 5 -D hw:0,0 -t wav -f dat -c 2 | lame - > listening.mp3 пишет!!! )))))))))))
<[Raiden]> поздр
<[Raiden]> http://goo.gl/RwZEB
<Scrimmer> пыщь
<artus> аххахаа, помните мегановость о индейсе 9ти летнем который типа стл самым молодым спецом по версии MCTS мелкософта, хоть кто то смотрел за что там эти сертификаты дают? )) аля насетапил венду, настроил сеть и ты сертифицированый
<artus> спец :D только индейсам хватила ума на этот бред сертифицироватся
<andrex> ахха
<andrex> я моложе тогда, только я забыл сертификат получить)
<andrex> лет так много назад
<artus> в качестве ачивок получить все сертификаты мелкософта :)
<andrex> я даже ключ 98 винды помню досих пор, ужас то какой
<_d4vid> andrex, nuka
<_d4vid> проверим твою память)
<andrex> _d4vid, j3qq4-h7h2v-2hch4-m3hk8-6m8vw
<artus> _d4vid, ты тут дружно взметнулись вверх линейки и посыпались ключи к форточкам ))
<_d4vid> гг
<_d4vid> гугл наше всё)
<artus> а я даже свой номер телефонки навскидку не помню, вот заморачивались то люди на всякую фигню
<andrex> а я помню
<andrex> я вундеркинд!!
<artus> andrex, а че это ты помниш мой номер телефонки а я нет?
<artus> хакир?
<andrex> угу вломал твою симку методом телепатии
<Kyshtynbai> andrex: ухахахахахаха я тоже помню куски этого ключа!
<snql> Нужен аналог плагина в Windows в текстовом редакторе. Суть следующая, происходит соединение с FTP, я выбираю файл, он загружается ко мне на машину и я могу его править. После сохранения он автоматически загружается на сервер
<snql> Как можно реализовать подобное в linux?
<snql> Поковырял sublime, там этот плагин стоит $$
<artus> юзать адекватный фтп клиент , файлозилу например
<artus> вписал редактор который надо - и хоть отбрався
<artus> или маунтиш фтп в систему и играеся уже на месте ))
<snql> А можно как-нибудь подключить сетевую папку и вносить изменения, а остальное сослать на синхронизацию
<snql> ?
<artus> можно, в том же наутилусе
<artus> я просто по sshfs цеплял на попробовать, но оказалось не критичным и в принципе заглаза файлозилы , если лень по ссх лезть
<snql> подключил как сетевую папку, сойдет
<Anton2d> Сорри, но я еще раз запосчю ссылку на мою проблему http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=211729.0
<Anton2d> Может вдруг кто-то что-то...
<rekcuFniarB> Anton2d: попробуй откатить xdotool на старую версию, которая была в 10.04
<rekcuFniarB> Либо поищи альтернативу, вроде были.
<Anton2d> вариант конечно, но └──▶ xdotool version
<Anton2d> xdotool version 2.20110530.1
<Anton2d> тоесть версия xdotools не менялась
<Anton2d> , убунта скурвилась.
<Anton2d> А вот аналогов незнаю я, хотя искал.
<rekcuFniarB> Ну дело не в убунте, скорей всего, а в компонентах. Что там отвечает за клавиатурные события, там что нибудь изменилось и эта программа стала работать не так как раньше.
<artus> Anton2d, ты ж сам привел линк на баг )) жди пока запилят)
<Anton2d> artus, уже более года прошло
<Anton2d> Я хочу сейчас, межет альтернативно-костыльное решение есть.
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: каким де пользуешся?
<Anton2d> └──▶ gnome-shell --version
<Anton2d> GNOME Shell 3.4.1
<[Raiden]> ясно
<rekcuFniarB> artus: долго ждать приходится, раз программа несколько лет не обновлялась, то разработчик на неё забил скорей всего.
<Anton2d> дело не в програме на 10.04 - все работало.
<artus> rekcuFniarB, раз программа несколько лет не обновлялась - значит или жуем кактус или ижем чего обновлялось))
<artus> хотя вроде когда с инком писали скрипт для накрутки дропбокса то под убунтой оно вроде работало
<artus> Anton2d, да и перестал нормально работать - это нифига ниразу не адекватное описание болячки)
<rekcuFniarB> Вот в багтрекере этой утилиты этот баг у них http://code.google.com/p/semicomplete/issues/detail?id=13
<Anton2d> artus, ты считаешь моё объяснение на форуме "это нифига ниразу не адекватное описание болячки"
<Anton2d> Я там старался всё объяснить
<Anton2d> на мой взгляд, куда уж понятней ТА
<artus> Anton2d, а сооори, совсем затупил) после перехода на бактрекер инфа о том что прочел предыдущий абзац стерлась :D
<Anton2d> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=211729.0
<artus> Anton2d, ну я ж там и был
<Anton2d> да понятно, короче тупик ;(
<[Raiden]> Если на 1 раскладке работает. То это может быть и баз программы
<[Raiden]> баг
<[Raiden]> а не xdottool
<artus> Anton2d, там затык в том что они видать совсем сломали gtk3 , и по этой причине в кирилице таже хоткеи не всегда работают
<Anton2d> неа, тотже xdotool работает под 10.04 на любой раскладке
<artus> ток если врубить инглиш раскладку
<[Raiden]> Да , я склоняюсь что это проблема гнма3\гтк
<artus> ды кна 10ке второй гтк то )
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: в 10.04 ты видел гном3?
<Anton2d> тьфу
<[Raiden]> пиши кастыль. пусть переключает раскладку на  енг, а потом жмёт.
<Anton2d> там был любимый компиз и фсё работало
<[Raiden]> я знаю где будет работать, но придется пострадать месяц-два что бы перепривыкнуть
<Anton2d> [Raiden], я пробовал уже, но раскладку он не переключает
<[Raiden]> ну пусть переключет не он )
<Anton2d> тьфу етить вашу перемашу
<[Raiden]> и вас туда же.
<Anton2d> Короче ладно решения никто незнает, и на том спасибо.
<[Raiden]> решение я подсказал уже
<[Raiden]> сменить раскладку
<[Raiden]> не обязательно же этой программой её менять
<Anton2d> отрицательный результат - тоже результат.
<[Raiden]> а.. ну ок, пусть будет отрицательный
<Anton2d> Ага я щаз буду её проверять при каждом нажатии кнопки на пульте, и менять
<[Raiden]> другое решение - смена де
<Anton2d> Ну так я как раз и сменил уже де
<Anton2d> на гном-шелл
<[Raiden]> юнити(гном3) на гном3? )
<Anton2d> да-да
<Anton2d> не забываем о компиз->муттер
<Scrimmer> а пирожки с картошкой уже не актуальны
<[Raiden]> а зачем тебе проверять раскладку, пусть просто выполняется всегда переключение на английский, до выполнеия хдоттул
<[Raiden]> и телемаркет (с)
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], ты любишь пирожки?
<[Raiden]> Я к сожалению знаю только как в кде её с консоли переключить, но уверен что есть варианты
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: вкусные - да
<Anton2d> [Raiden], напиши мне команду короя бкдет переключать на инглишь грамотно
<Anton2d> *будет
<[Raiden]> Ну если найду - крикну.
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: можешь попробовать qdbus org.kde.keyboard /Layouts setLayout us
<[Raiden]> )
<Anton2d> ой
<[Raiden]> Это я скримеру, он кедовод
<Anton2d> └──▶ qdbus org.kde.keyboard /Layouts setLayout us
<Anton2d> Cannot find '.setLayout' in object /Layouts at org.kde.keyboard
<Anton2d> и xdotool key ISO_Next_Group - тоже не работает
<Anton2d> сламали
<[Raiden]> федорщики пишут что можно менять раскладку с помощью гсеттингс , прям в дконф
<[Raiden]> проверить не могу, уменя этого нет
<artus> Anton2d, а xdotool key click 1 работает? ))
<Anton2d> "гсеттингс , прям в дконф" - это как по рксски
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: по русски это будет, в гном3 есть реестр dconf , gsettings - консольный редактор\парсер, аналог виндовой команды reg
<Anton2d> Спасибо вам всем, я понял одну важную, мне нужнойти спать. СН!
<artus> :D
<[Raiden]> сн
<[Raiden]> я если увижу как меняется, потом крикну. )
<[Raiden]> The layout are stored in gconf, under key /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd/layouts
<[Raiden]> путь до ключей известен , осталось имена клочей получить и менять
<[Raiden]> такс, релогин надо бы
<[Raiden]> надо будет себе виртуалку с гном3 заиметь у меня они сча все с кедами, винда и одна с гном2 )
<[Raiden]> поставил. Я уж и забыл какой это геморой. Сразу проблема с добавлением языков )
<[Raiden]> кажется теперь это в твикере
<Scrimmer> в гноме?
<andrex> умвр
<Scrimmer> мргл мргл
<andrex> идвб идвб
<[Raiden]> ну да. доставил на юнити версию, гномовскую сессию. переключалки языков вообще нема
<[Raiden]> нашел )
<andrex> вот вот вот
<[Raiden]> запускаешь гном-твикер , куча варнингов каких-то
<[Raiden]> в прочем вы еси пользовались то сами в курсе, не буду коментить
<[Raiden]> Выяснилось что в гсеттингс меня федорщики мимо послали. А другой  предложил забить на гном3
<[Raiden]> Зато теперь есть виртуалка с ним для игр когда не лень
<tagezi> я сегодня разворачивал ubuntu 10.04 на виртуалке.. блин, как я вней жил, не пойму
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты Marble юзал?
<[Raiden]> только видел раз-два.
<[Raiden]> Есть много удивительных программ котоыре мне не пригодились :)
<tagezi> до гугл плнета земля ей ещё далеко, но зато она не тормазит так, географию изучать пойдёт )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-01-20
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, а где можно посмотреть лог кёрнел паника? Щас просыпаюсь, а на экране -он. я с перепугу ребутнулся, а надо же выяснить.
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, а где можно посмотреть лог кёрнел паника? Щас просыпаюсь, а на экране -он. я с перепугу ребутнулся, а надо же выяснить.
<brahner> xubuntu 11.04 после настройки wi-fi долго загружается пк, действовал по инструкции(настройка wifi точки доступа). как сбросить настройки wifi или как убрать из автостарта. пытался сделать в братном порядке, не помогло.
<brahner> привет всем. как отменить автозапуск hostapd, тоесть сделал что бы запускался DAEMON. как теперь отключить это. в linux не понимаю, ос xubuntu 12.04
<brahner> подскажите
<brahner> живые здесь имеются
<snql> слишком сложно
<brahner> хотябы намек где ковырять, погуглить
<skai-falkorr> а че вы ему не сказали, чтобы он хостапд сервис из ранлевела убрал?
<artus> skai-falkorr, ну че, логика ж не сработала вспомнить как он совал то в автозапуск и точно также чтолько с отрицательной полярностью - выпилить
<skai-falkorr> artus: хостапд по умолчанию не стоит. а после установки он сам в автозапуск встает
<skai-falkorr> artus: так что тут обратно не выпилить:)кроме удаления
<skai-falkorr> artus: а вдруг он ему нужен:)
<artus> skai-falkorr, тоесть сделал что бы запускался DAEMON подразумевает что он руками его делал)) я ж не пользую ваши бесовские вайваи и посему ненаю ))
<skai-falkorr> artus: установил. и зачем то его в демона переделал:)ну нашел кривую инструкцию хз от кого
<artus> skai-falkorr, там в мане ясно ж написано RUN_DAEMON="yes" :) вобщем слепый копипастеры сами пусть мучаютцо, если головой думать не хотять
<artus> skai-falkorr, по дефолту он по ходу сам не стартует, пока не заведеш
<skai-falkorr> он стартует по зависимостям от чего угодно, что работает от него
<artus> skai-falkorr,  ну не зря ж -- Теперь, когда мы настроили hostapd самое время установить его на автоматический запуск при загрузке системы
<artus>  хотя пофиг) у мну вайвай нема ))
<skai-falkorr> ooooh you sick bastard^_^
<skai-falkorr> как же ты без вайфайки то?
<artus> skai-falkorr, роутеры же )) нафига страдать фигней ? ))
<skai-falkorr> так всетаки есть вайфайка:)
<artus> дык она не интересная ж, хардварнобеспроблемная))
<skai-falkorr> а ты ее перепрошей на ддврт
<artus> зачем? итак шитая на спецпрошивку, я просто модемки в нее уже не сую, а строить насы - извращение ))
<[Raiden]> 4.10 доросло до rc3
<[Raiden]> скрипт для conky на qml
<[Raiden]> http://soliverez.com.ar/home/2013/01/a-clock-in-qml/
<aceler> OH HAI!
<Scrimmer> artus, ubuntu-server или debian сквизи ?
<artus> Scrimmer, я за дебьян, а ты как хош
<skai-falkorr> а я, пожалуй, проголосую за фрибздю:)
<skai-falkorr> artus: во. ты. ниггадяй:) я все забываю тя помучить в жабе
<artus> skai-falkorr, ммм, зачем мну мучать? ))
<skai-falkorr> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6378323_460s.jpg
<skai-falkorr> чеб такого посмотреть то
<vamadir> народ не вкурсе какие лицензии нужны для создания сайта с онлайн музыкой? Не для продажи а только для прослушивания
<[Raiden]> тут не справочное бюро по всему что связан ос веб
<[Raiden]> выкладывай только треки под креатив комонс )
<vamadir> ну это понятно. просто думал может кто нить даст ссылку. А то ничего не могу найти дельного в гугле
<vamadir> просто сюда я пишу только когда все остальное непомогает
<Anton2d> А я еще иногда пишу сюда когда поговорить нескем ;)
<artus> vamadir, разрешиловка от всех музконтор кто писал эту музыку)
<vamadir> artus: просто хотелось бы официально как нибудь сделать.
<artus> vamadir, официально - денег 3 вагона надо ))
<vamadir> artus: жаль, а то у меня мега идея была.
<artus> ну на мега идею еще тачанку с баблом добавь ))
<Anton2d> нашёл как менять из консоли раскладку, но проблема, после этого раскрадка обычной назначеной кнопкой больше не меняется, и из панели пропадает аплет.
<Anton2d> вот такая команда, setxkbmap -layout 'us' но увы опять не решение
<skai-falkorr> ессесно
<skai-falkorr> тыж устанавливаешь одну единственную ус расскладку
<skai-falkorr> ты не пробовал менять не количество раскладок, а клавишу для смены раскладок?
<Anton2d> хм... не совсем понял
<skai-falkorr> и какие слова оказались для тебя незнакомыми?
<Anton2d> да я фразу не могу интерпретировать твою "ты не пробовал менять не количество раскладок, а клавишу для смены раскладок?"
<Anton2d> зачем менять клавишу, и каким образом я меняю количество ?
<skai-falkorr> ну и?ты меняешь количество раскладок на одну единственную и удивляешься, что их больше не переключает
<skai-falkorr> а я тебе советую менять клавишу смены раскладок
<Anton2d> зачем клавишу то менять ?
<Anton2d> Мне нужно всего лишь сменить раскладку на us перед запуском xdotool
<skai-falkorr> ну ты и меняешь. просто удаляя все, кроме англицкой
<Anton2d> Начинаю понимать, щаз ман читаю про setxkbmap может что понятней станет
<[Raiden]> ах да, федорщики меня вчера мимо послали. В гсеттингс не сменить.
<skai-falkorr> там ж есть гном сеттингс менеджер
<Anton2d> ну есть, а что от него толку
<Anton2d> походу надо копать xkbcomp, но немогу разобраться с ним
<Anton2d> ты не пробовал менять не количество раскладок, а клавишу для смены раскладок?
<Anton2d> ой ;)
<Anton2d>  -layout name
<Anton2d>                Specifies the name of the layout used to determine the components which make up the keyboard
<Anton2d>                description.  Only one layout may be specified on the command line.
<Anton2d> не то это всё похоже.
<skai-falkorr> а ты xkb-switch попробуй
<Anton2d> а это кто такой? что-то в репах его не вижу
<skai-falkorr> а эт скрипт с гитхаба
<Anton2d> вижу..
<Anton2d> вообщето не скрипт а программа на cpp
<skai-falkorr> адынфиг
<skai-falkorr> оно те проще будет
<skai-falkorr> правда еще более просто будет указать setxkbmap -layout "us,ru"
<skai-falkorr> для включения английцокй
<skai-falkorr> и setxkbmap -layout "ru,us" для включения русской
<skai-falkorr> но ты ставь cpp
<Anton2d> да... setxkbmap -layout "ru,us" - вариант однако, спасибо сам не допер тем более что "Only one layout may be specified on the command line."
<Anton2d> я и поверил ману
<skai-falkorr> ну да.один набор
<skai-falkorr> us,ru,ua или jp,ch,it
<skai-falkorr> но не оба сразу
<Anton2d> ааа... Повешу-ка я просто тогда setxkbmap -layout "us,ru" на последнюю свободную кнопку на пульте ДУ и дело с концом.
<skai-falkorr> лучше setxkbmap -layout "us"; setxkbmap -layout "us,ru"
<skai-falkorr> а то если была английцкая - он переключит на русску.
<skai-falkorr> хотяяяя
<skai-falkorr> тебе пофиг.ты нажимать буш только когда надо
<Anton2d> эх... setxkbmap -layout "ru,us" не работает с руской на инглиш не уходит, наоборот работает.
<[Raiden]> это не меняет раскладку , а задаёт доступные и очередность
<skai-falkorr> ты выставляешь первой русскую?
<[Raiden]> не совсем то
<skai-falkorr> тобиш с русской на инглиш не уходит в этом случае?
<skai-falkorr> как странно
<skai-falkorr> очень странно.
<[Raiden]> эта команда настройщик в общем, не перключатель
<Anton2d> не не, я наоборот, не так написал. setxkbmap -layout "us,ru"  - не работает
<skai-falkorr> хммм... я только что понял. вода мокрая. это тоже странно
<Anton2d> setxkbmap -layout "ru,us" - работает
<skai-falkorr> setxkbmap -layout "us"; setxkbmap -layout "us,ru"
<skai-falkorr> так сделай тада
<artus> хм, дык вроде ж lircrc через свои приблуды кнопки тапает , или ты черрез что то хитрое реализовываеш?
<skai-falkorr> ну смили сначала выставить первое, затем второе
<Anton2d> setxkbmap -layout "us"; setxkbmap -layout "us,ru" - не работает тоже.
<Anton2d> Да у меня через лирк и шорткаты универсальное управление всем, от броузера и книгочиталки до xbmc
<Anton2d> и мышкой даже рулю
<artus> ну так там же вроде как икстолс ненужен был
<[Raiden]> есть ещё вариант, попробовать через dbus ,  почитать что в гноме им может управляться.
<[Raiden]> В кде раскладка как раз им меняется
<skai-falkorr> а вообще поставил бы setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:somebutton_toggle
<artus> вот чем люди не заморачиваютцо чтоб не брать миниклаву синезубую с таачем ))
<artus> *только
<Anton2d> да да ;)  не хочу её брать, хотя видел, с пульта все таки приятней кином, музыкой, книгами и тд на телевизоре рулить
<[Raiden]> ...и что бы оставаться в гноме3
<artus> дык по размерам с пуль то , вернее пульт с полноценной клавой и тачем
<artus> Anton2d, прикручивай голос, будет круче
<Anton2d> нее.... пульт от этого же телека, удобный и лёгкий.
<Anton2d> Голос ;) а орать придётся что бы переорать колонки .. весело
<artus> побольше микрофонок натыкать, и в диван можно
<Anton2d> "пауза, я сказал  $%^$! ПАУЗА! $%^&"
<artus> Anton2d, а не фиг порнушку с выкрученым звуком смотреть ))
<Anton2d> а чё... всегда люблю со звуком ;)
<stasdizzi__> ping
<ubuntuhelp> stasdizzi__, Понг.
<stasdizzi__> всем хай!! по поводу синезуба, в обычном дешёвом донгле правда одно соединение поддерживается, или у меня что-то не так?
<stasdizzi__> у меня  или клава или мышь, вместе никак))
<artus> а дешевый эть какой?
<andrex> это после сц за 20 р
<artus> у еня длинк 120й валяется, стоит копейки, но сколько держит не знаю)) мыша со своей пипкой
<stasdizzi__> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<stasdizzi__> какой то такой))
<Anton2d> Ура, проблеме РЕШЕНА, решение - "setxkbmap us && setxkbmap us,ru"
<Anton2d> *ма
<skai-falkorr> я ж тебе говорил
<Anton2d> только надо два раза подряд запускать... %[] -  с певого не переключает...
<stasdizzi__> у меня мыша magikmouse и клава apple
<Anton2d> щаз повешаем на пульт посмотрим что будет.
<stasdizzi__> всё синезубое
<artus> ага, и донгл нашол на мусорке ))
<stasdizzi__> да, просто не знал, что бывают и такие)))
<[Raiden]> а может кто-то сказать как включить в гном3 переключение по аль+шифт и значек в трее?
<[Raiden]> Я так вчера и не понял
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: через гном сеттингс менеджер же
<[Raiden]> имеется в виду без setxkbmap
<stasdizzi__> в общем это нормально? тогда хорошо, куплю другой, я просто грешил на систему
<[Raiden]> njxyj bvz rjvfyls
<[Raiden]> точное имя команды?
<[Raiden]> а всё, дошло, в параметрах раскладок ещё кнопка параметры.
<[Raiden]> инопланетный ифейс
<Anton2d> ;)
<artus> stasdizzi__, ну интернеты говорят что на свистке они спариваются, но функциональные клавиши могут и отвалитцо)
<Anton2d> Кстати setxkbmap us && setxkbmap us,ru - всё таки пашет только иногда, то работет, то нет, зависимости не вижу ;(
<stasdizzi__> вот спариваются, но работает что то одно, но я подозреваю донгл левый
<artus> бери правый ))
<Anton2d> stasdizzi__, а на винде есть возможность проверить ?
<stasdizzi__> поискать надо, у нас в продаже только такое г...
<stasdizzi__> есть, то же самое
<stasdizzi__> и на маке ( без встроеннного) то же
<Anton2d> Офигеть, вот как надо: setxkbmap us && sleep 0.5 && setxkbmap us,ru
<skai-falkorr> Anton2d: ну.а ты думал?я ж сказал выше, что не успевает и нужен слип. правда хз дошло ли или нет. интернет штормит
<Anton2d> не не дошло, но сам допёр;)  только со слипом работает конструкция правильно... глюкодром
<skai-falkorr> Anton2d: ну не успевает он выставить
<Anton2d> иногда успевает ;) вот в чем загадка
<Anton2d> да фиг с ним, и так пойдёт, главное проблема решена, но как всегда через костыль.
<[Raiden]> setxkbmap us && sleep 0.5 && setxkbmap us,ru - так можно вполне. Хотя это костыль для костыля )
<Anton2d> тьфу ты блин, а вот фиг вам, через лирк и кнопку на пульте не пашет оно вообще
<Anton2d> а просто в терминале переключает
<Anton2d> короче надо еще костыль костыля костыля придумывать
<Anton2d> это уже будет кресло инвалидное наверное
<[Raiden]> не, надо просто другое решение юзать
<[Raiden]> [19:03:50] [[Raiden]]эта команда настройщик в общем, не перключатель
<Anton2d> угу, но через dbus я не умею, давно что такое делал через дбус exile у меня песни щёлкал.
<Osleg> кто здесь
<Anton2d> qdbus | grep Set
<Anton2d>  org.gnome.SettingsDaemon  - оно ?
<Anton2d> ох ёпрст глянь что здесь есть qdbus org.gnome.SettingsDaemon /org/ayatana/NotificationItem/keyboard/Menu
<Anton2d> не для средних умов утилитка ;)
<Anton2d> ага всё понятно почему не работет с пульта конструкция setxkbmap us && sleep 0.5 && setxkbmap us,ru
<Anton2d> в настройках гнома же стоит помнить раскладку в каждом конкретном окне, он возращается после скрипта в это окно и видит что раскладочку та сменили, и возвращает обратно н арусскую ;)
<Guest16413> Здравствуйте. были у кого проблемы с установкой nvidia 304 в убунту 12.10?
<andrex> фз кому надо 310 поставили а кому нет у того сток
<[Raiden]> последняя версия 313.18
<Osleg> 313.18 - полёт нормальный
<Guest16413> дрова 7 серию не поддерживают
<andrex> выкинь её либо юзай из коробки
<skai-falkorr> это плохо, что при 313.18 я начал думать, что это какой то не стандартный счет и я не знаю, с кем его корреспондировать
<Osleg> andrex: +1
<andrex> ибо больше ты ничего не поделаеш
<andrex> да и наврятле твоя видяха буте работать лучше
<Guest16413> может кто знает как 304 в 13.04?
<andrex> т*
<andrex> 0_0
<Osleg> Guest16413: ставь открытые дрова
<Osleg> не ошибешся
<Guest16413> свободные не катят не как. а 295 нормально дружат с 12.10 или нет?
<Anton2d> всё, я  победил с помошью  xkb-switch -s us
<Anton2d> пойду на форум отпишусь о решении, вдруг еще кому надо.
<lexxx> как нистранно но на убунте тоже дрова не завелись, мигрировал на хубунту) не победил) но понравилось)
<Guest16413> у меня проблема с 304 в том что. они ставятся без проблем, а вот не загружаются не фига
<andrex> чет меня напрягать стало не фига не как etc откогото зарозился походу
<andrex> Guest16413, что пишет на пасту, телепаты с НГ не вернулись
<artus> а я знаю как, ток всерано вам же проще жевать кактус и вы не последуете совету
<Anton2d> Guest16413, у меня была таже ситуация с 304, а вот 310 - завелись
<andrex> я тоже знаю
<andrex> только незнаю заработает ли
<Guest16413> andrex, по проще в словочетании можно? некоторые слова не понятны
<andrex> !log > Guest16413
<ubuntuhelp> Guest16413, please see my private message
<andrex> !paste > Guest16413
<artus> Guest16413, http://wiki.debian.org/ru/sgfxi
<[Raiden]> Я советую ставить установщиком нвидии , а не скриптом. Установщик стал умнее , с поддержкой дкмс и драйвер не отвалится если придет новое ядро
<[Raiden]> либо так, либ опакетами
<[Raiden]> Но это не значит что нелья )
<Guest16413> ставил пакетами, ставил установщиком. не работает драйвер и все
<Osleg> Guest16413: ребут делал?
<Guest16413> да
<Osleg> nuoveu (или как он там) удалял?
<Osleg> или хотя бы блэклистил?
<Anton2d> и оно вываливается в консоль ? А потом удаляешь их ставиш 294 там и перегружаешся ?
<Guest16413> вот с ним не чего не делал
<Osleg> дмесг посмотри
<Osleg> какой модуль у тебя грузится?
<Anton2d> У меня такая же песня говорю же была с 304, но чудесным образом 310 - встали нормально.
<Osleg> и вообще dmes, Xorg.0.log и .Xsession-errors глянь
<[Raiden]> Guest16413: не работает какой драйвер?
<[Raiden]> совет у установке относится к 313.18
<Osleg> и что я тут делаю... давал же себе слово сюда только троллить заходить :(
<Guest16413> ставишь драйвер. загружается все норм. только вот как в glxgears было 80 фпс так и остается. пробывал на другой машине эту же карточку только на 10.04 все ок с 295. не работает 304
<[Raiden]> а с 304ю06 у меня были некотоыре проблемы , правда он ставился нормально
<andrex> [Raiden], 7 гф не поддержывает 313 сослов веба сам не проверял)
<Osleg> вариант 1 - 304 не поддерживает твою железку
<[Raiden]> а была названа видеокарта? :)
<[Raiden]> я не видел
<Anton2d> Guest16413, glxger - может давать низких фпс когда в opengl включена синхронизация
<Osleg> вариант 2 - может он таки работает... glxinfo | grep direct
<Guest16413> 7900gs
<Osleg> Anton2d: vsync 60fps
<Osleg> а не 80
<Osleg> хотя если моник дизайнерский то должно быть 120
<[Raiden]> Guest16413: есть мысль , что драйвер у тебя не ставится т.к. нету компилятора и хидеров ядра
<andrex> из деба то пофиг если с реп
<Anton2d> Если crt - то вплоне может быть 80
<[Raiden]> т.е. sudo apt-get install build-essential kernel-headers-$(uname -r)
<[Raiden]> а  потом ещё раз ставь
<andrex> может и 120 и 60 и ниже быть)))
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<Guest16413> в 10.04 фпс под 10000 на этой карточке под crt
<artus> причем тут фпс к монитору?
<artus> настоятельно рекомендуем ставить дрова из гогнореп, ахха
<andrex> значит у тебя ограничение снято ыло
<Osleg> artus: притом что vsync, выдыхай бобёр
<[Raiden]> Osleg: всинк не относится к монитору. Это опция драйвера
<[Raiden]> какой монитор - пофиг
<Osleg> O_O
<Osleg> ДА НУ?!
<[Raiden]> ну да!
<[Raiden]> )
<Osleg> тоесть насрать если у меня моник 60гц
<[Raiden]> конечно
<Osleg> всинк может работать и на 80 фпс
<Osleg> ?
<Osleg> так типа?
<[Raiden]> всинк может быть отключен
<artus> env __GL_SYNC_TO_VBLANK=0 glxgears тогда
<[Raiden]> в драйвере
<[Raiden]> и фпс будет любой
<Osleg> йоооожииик.... а я  то дурак думал что vsync синхронизирует кол-во фпс и частоту экрана
<Osleg> пойду застрелюсь
<andrex> могу помоч
<[Raiden]> Osleg: да, но это не функция монитора
<andrex> застрелицо
<Osleg> гг
<[Raiden]> это функция драйвера
<[Raiden]> так что утверждение [20:52:47] [+Guest16413]в 10.04 фпс под 10000 на этой карточке под crt
<Osleg> блин, конечно опция драйвера
<[Raiden]> странное
<Osleg> но драйвер не даст 80фпс на монике 60гц с включенным vsync
<[Raiden]> и на крт не даст  10000 с включенным всинк
<Osleg> [Raiden]: так может у него в 10 просто отключен всине быд
<Osleg> был
<Guest16413> б*я vsync включен 85 фпс. выключен 25390 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5077.899 FPS. моник 85гц
<Osleg> о чём тут и говорят выше
<[Raiden]> Osleg: естественно
<Guest16413> как я пронего про этот vsync
<Osleg> Guest16413: -_-
<Guest16413> забыл*
<Guest16413> я целый день с ним оказывается боролся. ааа жесть (((
<Osleg> а просто посмотреть какой модуль подгружен не судьба была?
<Osleg> на будуещее - lsmod | grep nvidia
<[Raiden]> ох
<[Raiden]> пойду я от вас. МОжно подумать что загрузка модуля гарантирует что всё ок.
<Guest16413> не знал про модуль
<artus> нафига боротцо вообще если видявка не тупит и адекватно отрисовывает? а с другой стороны запустить невидиясеттингс и в него поглядуть не судьба ?
<artus> и модули грепать никакиие ненадо
<Osleg> все пути хороши, главное надо было проверить а не твердить что не ставиться
<Guest16413> система себя вела не адекватно при запуске glxgears
<Anton2d> вообще как бы первым делом надо nvidia-settings глядеть там все написано
<artus> теперь оказывается левые циферки в гликсе это признак нестоящих дров, дожились
<[Raiden]> у меня с 304.06 были конкретные проблемы со стабильностью
<Anton2d> а у меня с ними вообще иксы не грузятся
<[Raiden]> в прочем я уже повторяюсь.
<Anton2d> с 310.14 -  всё ок пока что
<Anton2d> кроме флэша глюкотормознутого
<Osleg> intel - флэш не тормозит и не глючт
<artus> если не включать его )))
<Osleg> nvidia 313.18 - bumblebee - флэш не тормозит и не глючит
<Osleg> ЧЯДНТ?
<Anton2d> да да... и апартная акселерация работает и не глючит ?
<Osleg> Anton2d: HoN работает на 40FPS на максимум граффике
<Osleg> на интеле
<artus> Osleg, 1080 ? или банерочки флешовые?
<Osleg> nvidia bumblebee - 60fps (vsync on) в том же фоне
<Osleg> Anton2d: так что всё равботает
<Osleg> artus: 1080
<Anton2d> 1080p c аксерерацией работает ?
<Osleg> да... я опять что то сломал? не должно?
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<Anton2d> не должно ;)
<artus> Osleg, видявка какая ? бубунта какая ?
<Osleg> Anton2d: линк на флэш тормозной, может я думаю что флэш а на самом деле это вэбм?
<[Raiden]> на гф 8ххх и выше акселерация во флэше реально работает. Могу подвердить
<artus> мож оно дествительно не глючит
<Osleg> artus: видяха 1 - intel 4000
<Osleg> artus: видяха 2 - nvidia 530m
<Osleg> обе летают без тормозов
<Osleg> а
<artus> Osleg, аа, ток у народа в основной массе 950
<Osleg> убунта - арчлинух
<Anton2d> щаз я покажу как оно не работает....
<Osleg> давай, я пока что за сигаретами сбегаю
<artus> типа хотите чтоб влеш не тупил покупайте i7 )))
<artus> вобщем понт незащитан)
<Anton2d> последнее моё сообщение
<Anton2d> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=129035.msg1567538#msg1567538
<andrex> ну с i5 тоже не тупит)
<[Raiden]> у меня е4600
<artus> andrex, ну если б оно с i5 тупило - то нафиг тот i5 ненужен))
<Anton2d> и предпоследнее
<Osleg> i5 это и есть intel4000
<Osleg> хотя смотря какого поколения
<Osleg> может быть и 3000
<Osleg> но тупить всё равно не должно
<Anton2d> Osleg, ты уверен, что ускорение вклчено, глянь мои посты, проверь у себя
<artus> Anton2d, на 8600 без всяких апаратных 1080 летаеть аж шуба заворачивается
<Osleg> вот только хотел спросить как проверить :)
<Anton2d> у меня проц не тянет уже 720р без ускорения видюхой
<Osleg> а насчёт синего оттенка есть фикс
<Anton2d> юзаю xbmc - там 1080р тянет через vdpau
<Osleg> там в конфигах что-то поменять надо, что не помню :)
<Anton2d> да знаю я про конфиги, акселерацию включал, но с флешем она глючит страшно
<andrex> синилица вырубаются отключением ускарения
<Anton2d> угу
<Osleg> Anton2d: так как проверить ускорение?
<Anton2d> ты пост - читаешь - нет ?
<Anton2d> Картинку там видишь ?
<andrex> синилица есть значит работает)
<Osleg> вижу
<Anton2d> нет  с сними рожами там сложнее их может не быть даже с ускорением.
<Osleg> тока что это за картинка? :))
<Anton2d> Osleg, ну так хоть на ютубе вызови меню
<Anton2d> там будет show info или типо того
<Osleg> а всё понял
<Osleg> щас видео загрузится
<Osleg> инет медленный
<Osleg> потестю
<[Raiden]> Синие лица это в прошлом. ставьте 313.хх
<[Raiden]> у меня в 310 уже пропали
<Osleg> в sw ничего не лагает
<Osleg> на интеле
<Osleg> щас на нвидии запущу
<Anton2d> Osleg, ускорение - On ?
<Osleg> нене
<Osleg> я же сказал
<Osleg> software
<Osleg> но это на интеле
<Anton2d> ну так вот.. а теперь включи и насладись глюками ;)
<Anton2d> [Raiden], у тебя как дела с аппаратным ускорением, проверял ?
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], а че, концовка более-менее
<Scrimmer> у 4400
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: ну я не люблю без концовок )
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: Я как раз об этом писал выше
<Osleg> а хрен там
<[Raiden]> проверял ) тыркал галку, смотрел планировщик процессов
<Osleg> не включается дискретная карта для фф
<Osleg> что за глюк....
<Osleg> мм.м..... попробую игру запустить
<Anton2d> И при этом флешь не глючит не падает сам плугин на разных видео типо хдсериалс.киноговносайтайтах ?
<[Raiden]> э.. диспетчер т.е.
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], ну, я тоже, но тут в стиле "вы сами придумаете концовку сериала"
<Osleg> а для игры включается
<[Raiden]> Anton2d:  иногда бывает падает. Но не часто.
<Osleg> хмммм
<[Raiden]> но синих рож нету
<Anton2d> Вот ясно... а у меня пользоваться при включенном ускорении почти не реально, глюки частые, а синих рож - нету на 310 это да
<Anton2d> а 313 - где брал ?
<Denver79> gnome-power-manager как его из строки запускать?
<skai-falkorr> gnome-control-center power
<[Raiden]> на сайте нвидии
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0120/h_1358703071_5179673_5490185ea8.png - коричневая морда )
<Anton2d> [Raiden], так не честно, сделай скрин как у меня в посте
<Anton2d> Это не считается
<jlewka> всем привет
<[Raiden]> в каком посте?
<Anton2d> <Anton2d> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=129035.msg1567538#msg1567538
<Anton2d> там внизу
<Osleg> ничерта не понимаю
<Anton2d> Ну или не скрин сделай, а просто инфо включи - покажи
<Osleg> фф включился на дискретке
<Anton2d> *посмотри - скажи
<Denver79> skai-falkorr:  а Статистика энергопотребления?
<Osleg> нвидия включилась - всё ок
<Osleg> в mms.cfg
<Osleg> EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1
<Anton2d> mms.cfg - уже не нужен, галкой переключается вроде
<Osleg> а оно всё равно на sw decoding
<[Raiden]> а что это за инфо на видео?
<Osleg> да и галка на hardware стоит
<jlewka> вопрос... а что за файло обменник такой mega и почему он вызвал такой ажиотаж?
<[Raiden]> Osleg: если нвидия, то нужны 8ххх+
<Osleg> 8хххх что?
<Osleg> железо?
<Osleg> 540м
<Osleg> 530*
<Anton2d> [Raiden], правой кнопкой на видио - шоу инфо
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0120/h_1358703453_4838916_c18f6b424b.png
<Anton2d> угу, и в таком режими у тебя флэш падает редко ?
<Osleg> http://itmages.ru/image/view/856395/6637fd0f
<Osleg> :-/
<Osleg> [Raiden]: покажи /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<[Raiden]> да, редко. Правдо только видео рендеринг написано ускоряется
<[Raiden]> Osleg: по умолчанию
<Anton2d> Osleg, а галкой то чего не включается ?
<Anton2d> в свойствах флэша
<[Raiden]> сча попробую в ммс добавить строку
<Osleg> [Raiden]: я хз что в убунте по умолчанию :)
<Osleg> Anton2d: я же показал скрин, галка стоит
<Anton2d> А... блин.. странно. / сча попробую в ммс добавить строку - без толку это
<[Raiden]> Osleg: по умолчанию файла вообще нет
<Anton2d> сча попробую в ммс добавить строку
<Anton2d> ой
<Anton2d> └──▶ cat /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<Anton2d> #Hardware video decoding
<Anton2d> EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1
<Anton2d> OverrideGPUValidation=true
<Anton2d> А ускорение у меня сейчас выключенно галкой, галка - главнее ;)
<Osleg> чего бы я не делал у меня остаётся sw
<Osleg> я вообще хз теперь
<Osleg> но на sw на 1080р не лагает
<Osleg> так что... зачем? :)
<Osleg> ммм
<Osleg> а может я вебМ кручу? О_О
<Osleg> дайте видео которое 100% флэш
<[Raiden]> а без опции и правда не работает. У меня только отрисовка работала с акселерацией сча ,а декодинг нет. Сча  работает и то и то хардваре
<Anton2d> ;) если есть по правой кнопке менб флэш плугина - то 100% флэш
<Osleg> логично
<Osleg> тогда хз :(
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0120/h_1358703861_7408772_b2631920f2.png
<[Raiden]> в диспетчере 8% , реально прыгает 2-8.
<Anton2d> круто, что тут скажешь.
<[Raiden]> с другой стороны, если у вас и5, то вам это не надо
<Osleg> хммм а может потому что я вчера ядро и дрова обновил а ребутиться лень было... не должно конечно но....
 * Osleg ушёл в ребут
<Anton2d> У меня при включеном ускорении глюки и громе этого еще и лаги, кадры пропущенные есть.
<Osleg> systemctl reboot
<Anton2d> А при выключенном проц - бедный тужится но 1080 не тянет, а 720 с трудом еле еле
<[Raiden]> дропнутые кадры непонятно откуда ) На вид ок.
<Osleg> время загрузки системы < 3 секунд
<Osleg> время подключения к инету > 5 минут
<Osleg> ненависть
<Anton2d> Несколько дропнутых кадров это нормально, это вначале происходит, а у меня лаги картинки заметные постоянно заедает
<[Raiden]> обновляйся раз в месяц и ребутайся пореже и всё будет ок )
<[Raiden]> правда уменя так не получается. Минимум раз внедели , а бывает ощутимо чаще. Смотяр что жду от обновок.
<Osleg> и ничего не изменилось
<Osleg> всё равно софт
<[Raiden]> так у тебя интел или что там?
<Osleg> у меня ноут с 2 картами
<Anton2d> Osleg, не ломай то что не сломано. Работает, плавно - не трож.
<[Raiden]> ) +1
<Osleg> Anton2d: ну надо фор зе сэйк оф тестинг :)))
<Osleg> интересно ведь
<markmx> приветствую, можно ли как-нить отправить Notify-send конкретному пользователю? например из скрина оно шлется куда попало, а как нить указать что вот такому то юзеру на экран
<[Raiden]> ну а включить пытаешся на какой из двух?
<Osleg> на нвидии
<Osleg> markmx: ssh -X user@host 'DISPLAY=:0 notify-send "TEST MESSAGE."'
<[Raiden]> 7900? или это не ты писал? я не помню
<Osleg> не я
<Osleg> у меня 530ая
<[Raiden]> тогда должно работать и падать время от времени , если включено ))
<markmx> хм :)))) работает спасибо :)
<Osleg> markmx: всегда пожалуйста :)
<Osleg> [Raiden]: падает если скриншот делаю
<Osleg> но всё равно софт...
<Osleg> а кроме скриншотов никогда не падает
<Osleg> и vdpau 32 бита есть
<[Raiden]> оно похоже любит падать когда есть какая либо активность с окнами.
<Osleg> чтож ему не нравится
<Anton2d> долбокарпорации адоби - линукс не нравиться
<[Raiden]> Я вписал 2 строчки выше в mms и браузер рестартанул
<Osleg> hardwareaccel и overridegpu?
<[Raiden]> да
<Osleg> обе вписаны
<Osleg> ээх
<Osleg> не судьба видать мне флэш сломать :)
<[Raiden]> значит на и5 не положено. ))
<[Raiden]> с overridegpu можно попробовать на интеле, только наверное всякие либва должны стоять и я не знаю реализовано во флэше или нет
<Anton2d> должны стаять да
<Osleg> хехе
<Osleg> люблю генту
<Anton2d> В той теме что я давал вроде написано чего ставить
<Osleg> # Lets you override GPU validation checks to force hardware acceleration
<Osleg> # Warning: This may make your player (more) unstable!
<Osleg> Anton2d: дай ещё раз тему
<Osleg> а то у меня во
<Anton2d> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=129035.msg1567538#msg1567538
<Osleg> http://itmages.ru/image/view/856443/617339a8
<Anton2d> Там сначала читай
<Osleg> всё стоит но ничего не ломается
<Anton2d> htop скока кажет при 1080р ?
<Osleg> доуя
<Osleg> 40+% на каждом ядре
<Anton2d> хе хе у меня 150% флэш жрёт и при этом лагает
<[Raiden]> Ну и нормально. Ещё ядро можно компилять потоков в 5. ))
<Osleg> таак
<Osleg> http://itmages.ru/image/view/856454/3a8f5661
<[Raiden]> кстати, декодинг видюхой не факт что лучше в плане жора батарейки.
<Osleg> это 100% хуже :)
<[Raiden]> )
<Anton2d> 98% + 98% на ядрах
<Osleg> с включенной нвидией, даже без нагрузки на неё (просто был глюк и она не отключалась) батарейка держала 1.5 часа
<Osleg> я был очень грустный (тока тока купил лапоть)
<Osleg> а потом узнал что видяха не отключается.. .теперь батарейка 5 часов живет :)
<Anton2d> ух здоровское видео в 1080 на фул скрин http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUZ-e2SkeMI
<Anton2d> в конце соседий залило нафиг ;)
<Osleg> ага... на фулскрин красиво, 25фпс, нету дропов и всё равно софт
<Osleg> Я ХОЧУ СЛОМАТЬ ФЛЭШ!! ПОМОГИТЕ!
<Osleg> или может пойти порабоать.... а то 2 часа ломаю никак не сломается
<Anton2d> Osleg, guake пользуешь тоже ?
<Anton2d> А как ты его сделал уже чем экран ?
<Anton2d> или это другой какой терминал
<Osleg> Anton2d: yakuake
<Osleg> это кеды
<Anton2d> а блин
<Osleg> а гуяк я тоже делал уже чем экран
<Osleg> только там ручками патчил и пересобирал :)
<Anton2d> вот нету у него такой настройки
<Anton2d> ааа... ёп..
<Anton2d> нафиг нафиг
<Osleg> да ладно
<Osleg> гуяк на питоне + гтк
<Osleg> там править нефик делать
<Anton2d> он на питоне... хе не знал
<Osleg> щас гляну, может патч в гите где-то остался
<Anton2d> давай!
<Osleg> не в гите нету
<Osleg> но
<Osleg> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Guake#Window_width
<Osleg> вот так можно :)
<[Raiden]> гвак
<Anton2d> о как!
<Osleg> когда я патчил такой опции не было :)
<Osleg> видимо услышали разрабы мой реквест на трекере :)))
<Osleg> так... флэш не хочет ломаться... а кто-то мне говорил что в арче всё всегда сломано
<Osleg> видимо пора работать :)
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Понг понг понг...
<Anton2d> Osleg, спасибо, помогло, заодно обновил версию guake
<Osleg> всегда пожалста :)
<Osleg> на арчвике кстате ооочень много полезной инфы
<Anton2d> жалко что развилось куча этих вики, и все разрозненные, одно там другое там.
<Osleg> #15494 - использую жену для этих целей :)))
<Osleg> не
<Osleg> вики не куча
<Osleg> вики раньше было 2
<Osleg> гентушная и арчевская
<Osleg> остальное шлак
<Osleg> теперь осталась одна
<Osleg> арчевская
<Osleg> :)
<Anton2d> ага, убунтушных вигей... 100500 наверное, не меньше
<Osleg> само собой что для убунты надо самому находить правильное название пакетов, но остальная инфа не меняется
<Osleg> юзай арчевскую и aptitude search - не ошибешся :)
<Anton2d> ;) и кстати на родной wiki.ubuntu зачастую мало инфы
<Anton2d> бывает на сторонних гораздо полезнее
<Osleg> 2 совета
<Osleg> абсолютно бесплатно
<Osleg> 1. уже говорил - вся инфа и даже больше чем ты ожидаешь есть на archwiki
<Osleg> 2. use archwiki Luke :D
<Osleg> err
<Osleg> 2. use ArchLinux* Luke :D
<Anton2d> это я уже понял, вики там хорошо да..
<Osleg> http://ibash.org.ru/quote.php?id=15494
<Osleg> и сам дистр хорош ;)
<Osleg> если руки не кривые и если есть 1 свободный день на работу напильником :)
<Anton2d> да, я пробовал но только в виртуалке, а к убунтя я прирос уже года 3+ на ней
<Osleg> ну да, на вкус и цвет :)
<Osleg> а я вот сколько раз ни пробовал бунту ставить начиная с версии 4 всё время рвотный рефлекс появляется
<Osleg> хз почему
<Anton2d> особено тошнить меня начало с версий 11+ ;)
<Anton2d> Но пока терплю, слишком долко пилил
<Osleg> помоему с убунтой правильней говорить "слишком долго ненужную хрень ВЫпилиВАЛ"
<Osleg> не? :)
<Anton2d> в 12.04 - да именно так
<Anton2d> но и впливал много своего
<Osleg> хех, не ожидал такого от убунты :D
<Anton2d> вместо того что бы исправлять свои древние глюки, повышать стабильность  они пилят этот юнити, который всем не нравиться
<Anton2d> *мнрогим не нравится
<Anton2d> *многим
<Osleg> они как и разрабы гнома не с этой планеты :))
<Anton2d> идея то понятна, откусить рынок планшетов, вот и тренируются с интерфейсам на кошках, на нас тобишь
<Osleg> гг
<Osleg> имхо поздновато
<Osleg> что они
<Osleg> что гномеры
<Osleg> и мозилла сейчас туда-же
<Osleg> конечно компетишн это хорошо но ведроид уж слишком сильно набрал обороты
<Anton2d> да ясен пень с гуглем тягаться  - смешно
<Sergey_IT> это вы о чем
<Anton2d> это мы оффтом жёстко
<Anton2d> *оффтопим
<Osleg> это мы начали с флэша...
<Osleg> а теперь что-то про гугл пошло :)
<Anton2d> ;) гыы да да
<artus> @voice Anton2d Osleg
<artus> а на вам за жесткий офтоп :)
<Scrimmer> гы лол
<Osleg> канал убунты
<Osleg> единственный канал где VOICE дают как предупреждение :)
<artus> Osleg, могу бан недельный как предупрежденение, но плакать же начинаете потом )))
<[Raiden]> пока из линей на планшетах есть только планшет от проекта plasma active
<[Raiden]> если андройд не считать
<Anton2d> А вообще voice как даётся по чесному, как ? как ридонли, на сколько ?
<Osleg> artus: гы :) ну мне бан не страшен, я сюда второй раз за .... года 2 зашёл :)
<Osleg> (только не надо доказывать что можешь! мы тут приятно общаемся! ) :)
<artus> Osleg, смысл доказывать?))
<Osleg> [Raiden]: помоему у мозиллы есть тоже, не? а плазму актив я даже пробовать боюсь :)))
<Sergey_IT> Osleg, далек ты от убунту
<Osleg> Sergey_IT: ты не представляешь на сколько :)
<[Raiden]> Osleg: я не видел.
<[Raiden]> МОжет и есть концепт )
<[Raiden]> всё на основе браузера это уныло
<[Raiden]> Это будет актуальным когда за инет будут платить рекламодатели и т.д.
<[Raiden]> а не юзер
<Osleg> [Raiden]: а какже хромбук?
<Osleg> а насчёт мозилла ос перепутал, нету такого девайса, её просто можно поставить на определенные
<Osleg> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firefox_OS#Demonstrations
<Osleg> вот так
<[Raiden]> а что хрм бук. Его кто-то хочет?  Я слышал впаривают детям в школах даром.
<[Raiden]> андройдобук если сделают и то веселее будет
<Osleg> [Raiden]: хз хз, я видел девелоперов с хромбуком и им он нравится
<Osleg> в конечном итоге хром заменяет ДМ
<Osleg> а так - тотже линукс
<[Raiden]> ну тык мазилы ос  нету нигде. Прошивка для 5 топовых телефонов ) но кто будет это ставить вместо андройда? :)
<[Raiden]> это так, возня на будущее.
<[Raiden]> которая себя возможно ещё и не оправдает
<Osleg> вот именно
<Osleg> скорее всего не оправдает
<[Raiden]> Ну, кто-то конечно поведется. )  Практика показывает ,чт если насильно впихивать .то оно вприхивается. Можно взять отт же юнити - это самый популярный стол на убунте. Просто потому что он по умолчанию.
<[Raiden]> Будут пропихавать девайсы  только браузерные - придется кому-то юзать, а может и всем )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: посмотрим на 13.04, обещали допилить всё что недопилино
<tagezi> [Raiden]: юнити реально приятная штука, просто ненастраиваемая и глючная
<[Raiden]> Ну поммотрим конечно.
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, допилить все невозможно
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, Макс обещал купить пару лесопилок
<tagezi> =)
<Osleg> мнде
<Osleg> браузерные оси
<Osleg> юнити
<Osleg> третьегном
<Osleg> http://www.yaplakal.com/uploads/post-2-12035890365497.jpg
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: гдето его призык в сети лежит, типа "Пилите, Шура, она золотая!" ))
<[Raiden]> Лучший гном это кде ) http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0120/h_1358709888_9156672_b8104f5f25.png
<tagezi> Osleg: ты бы ещё на сайт стоплинукс кинул ссылку ))
<[Raiden]> линукс дома в общем-то не так нужен. Как и компьютер в общем-то. Можно иметь приставку к тв и планшет на андройде для соцсетей. И всё счастье.
<Osleg> [Raiden]: боги какое убожество -_-
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], лучший кде это юнити
<Osleg> [Raiden]: скажи это фрилансерам :)
<tagezi> =) а вот и не подерётесь ))
<Osleg> http://itmages.ru/image/view/856263/acdae64c
<Osleg> http://itmages.ru/image/view/856257/00a6b2a8
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0120/h_1358710045_9166144_a3802993b6.png
<Osleg> не подеремся :-Р
<tagezi> матерь божья
<Osleg> но пилить кеды чтоб сделать аля юнити/убунту...
<Osleg> мсье знает толк в извращениях
<tagezi> не, мне нравиться как у меня замутино ))
<tagezi> Osleg: да там не пилить, 15 минут настраивать.. и то лениво так
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: именно, что лениво )
<Osleg> да знаю, вон выше 2 ссылки на мои кеды
<Osleg> чессно копировал третьегномы, даже таскбар автопрячется в правом нижнем углу
<Osleg> правда вертикальный :)
<[Raiden]> На самом деле я ничего не делал, доставил пак с панелями готовыми с кде-лука
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0120/h_1358710266_6361801_3f6ce70a07.png
<[Raiden]> конечно это не 100% юнити будет. Но типа того
<Osleg> в такие моменты я рад что у меня хард всего 40гб и некуда ставить весь этот мусор -_-
<[Raiden]> в 40гб влезит раза 3 )
<Osleg> мне лишний кб жалко :)))
<tagezi> 40 гб это немерено места, раз 5 систему поставить целиком можно )
<Sergey_IT> жадина
<Osleg> rootfs          9.8G  5.1G  4.3G  55% /
<Osleg> куда её 5 раз ставить? О_О
<Anton2d> что мне понравилось у юнити и чего нету в гноме, так это список последних запускавшихся приложений при входе в менб даш
<Anton2d> хачу такое в гноме3 и будет счастье
<Osleg> мндааа
<Osleg> полезная фича
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0120/h_1358710682_6380584_b5442341c4.png
<tagezi> в кде есть )
<Osleg>  /sarcasm off
<Osleg> tagezi: +1
<[Raiden]> на картинке
<Osleg> только не в даше а по альт+ф2
<Osleg> а даша в кде нету :)
<[Raiden]> только с таскбаром как у  меня это крайне редко надо. В от в гном3, без таскбара и ваще по моему без всего что есть в нормальном де, там надо :)
<Osleg> а ну и в апп лаунчере :) тока я им не пользуюсь :)
<Anton2d> не... мне такая меню не нравитья
<Osleg> хехе
<[Raiden]> Osleg: Есть запуск и поиск прям на столе
<[Raiden]> Osleg: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0120/h_1358710816_1657717_5aa1103f07.png
<[Raiden]> как-то так
<[Raiden]> это значки категории  +  избранное
<kostanakis> Is there anybody there?
<Osleg> ну это нетбук вью если не ошибаюсь
<Osleg> kostanakis: никого нет
<tagezi> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0120/h_1358710856_1615749_93cd58c37d.png
<kostanakis> damn...
<tagezi> есть ещё такая штука )
<Osleg> а есть вот так
<Osleg> http://itmages.ru/image/view/856568/1d82fe41
<kostanakis> GRUB не может прочитать путь «/boot/grub» при загрузке. Установка невозможна. Выполнение остановлено. WTF?
<[Raiden]> Да, это чат, ниодного тела тут нет :)
<Osleg> kostanakis: бут отдельным разделом?
<kostanakis> no
<Osleg> точную ошибку в студию
<andrex> !ru > kostanakis
<ubuntuhelp> kostanakis, please see my private message
<andrex> а иначе в лес
<[Raiden]> kostanakis: отдельный раздел делал бля /boot?
<Osleg> короче финальный вердикт - кде рулят :)
<[Raiden]> для*
<Osleg> он же уже сказал что нет
<[Raiden]> Не увидел
<Osleg> бывает :)
<[Raiden]> kostanakis: не знаем тогда. МОжет какие-то проблемы с фс\носителем.
<Osleg> Anton2d:  http://itmages.ru/image/view/856568/1d82fe41
<Osleg> такая тоже не нравится? :)
<Osleg> пусть точную ошибку даст... а то все телепаты в отпуске :)
<Anton2d> Ну да типа такого что то
<Osleg> так что
<Osleg> короче финальный вердикт - кде рулят :)
<Osleg> чёт меня итмагес не запоминают
<Osleg> логинится приходится каждый раз
<Anton2d> было раньше приложение для гнома2 замеяющее альтф2, как называлось кто помнит
<Anton2d> типа панельки запуска
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0120/h_1358711161_8590374_76dce4f778.png
<kostanakis> a translitom hot' mojno pisat'?
<[Raiden]> kostanakis: неа.
<artus> нельзя
<Osleg> kostanakis: а почему не писать на русском?
<Osleg> ну или на англ на крайняк?
<Osleg> или на англ тоже нельзя? :)
<Anton2d> [Raiden], вот типо такого хочу.... как оно называлось не тильда а другое какоето
<artus> Osleg, с англ тем же лесом что и с транслитом
<Osleg> Anton2d: в кедах это стандартный альтф2
<Anton2d> я и говорю для гнома было подобное... ну все его пользовали.
<Osleg> artus: это вы жосско тут... ну да ладно, как говорится в чужой монастырь... :)
<Osleg> Anton2d: хз...
<Osleg> gnome DO?
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: в гноме чего-то не помню уже. Хотя какая-то запускалка мощная помню была. А на шоте стандартная для кде запускалка по alt+f2 (krunner)
<andrex> Osleg, ты ещё жестко не видел наверно, я в одной ирц сети был там так вообще ничего нельзя)
<artus> это вы еще на форуме бубунты небыли :D
<Anton2d> Синапсе! вспомнил
<Osleg> так и тут мы в принципе сейчас жосские флудерасты :)
<Osleg> аа
<Osleg> синапс фу
<Anton2d> Synapse
<[Raiden]> Да, синапс, ещё был gnome do
<artus> Osleg, точно, пора вас разгонять :D
<Osleg> он использует зитгейст если я правильно помню
<Osleg> а зитгейст очень уж прожорливый
<Osleg> .... или это гном ду его использует? .... нипомню :((
<artus> чето синапс не очень айс
<Anton2d> Скажите, что есть по принципу синапса, но лучше для гнома3
<andrex> синапс чуть чуть фигня полная
<Osleg> ага
<artus> Anton2d, там свой авторан гуд
<Osleg> они оба зитгейст используют
<Osleg> в баню
<Anton2d> неа.. свой не айс
<Osleg> Anton2d: kde4-жешь!
<[Raiden]> краннер лучшая пускалка какую я видел. А в гноме2 я использовал gmrun , но она просто пускает софт с удобной допиской, а краннер дделает кучу всяких фигней. Часть которых я стал юзать.
<[Raiden]> Кто-то орёт что функционал какой-либо кроме того который нужен - лишний. Это ерунда. Со временем меняется всё и задачи и уровень юзера.
<Osleg> ^ this
<Anton2d> gmrun - смотрю какойто он простой, на обычный altf2 похож
<Anton2d> я хочу с рецент-листом запускалку
<andrex> ну какбы если этот функционал либо расширяется либо переключается то норм а то когда куча наворотов перед глазами то както ... синапс вобщем
<artus> ога, поэтому синапс с его кучей г есть г
<artus> максимум от запускалки - помнить чего было и табом комплитить
<Osleg> ну он просто недопиленный
<artus> вот поэтому в гш она гуд
<Osleg> я с тобой не согласен, но не кедоводам этого не понять
<Anton2d> тьфу блин любимую утилиту окакали ;) а я ей долго пользовался на чиная с 9.04 вроде
<artus> Osleg, мммм, я просто обычно знаю чего я хочу ))
 * andrex пошел за запятыми
<Osleg> я тоже... например я хочу посчитать что-то... или открыть новое окно новому контакту в мессенжере... или запустить поиск в гугле... или быстро переключится на окно закопанное под овер9000 уже открытых окон.... или гуглотранслейт что-то.... или.........
<Osleg> короче я пока что не нашёл что я НЕ могу сделать через krunner
<Osleg> andrex: мне прихвати парочку пожалуйста
<artus> Osleg, для посчитать у меня zcalc, вер9000 уже открытых окон = у каждого свои тараканы )) да и браузер у меня всегда под рукой и ищет прям из строки ввода адреса
<artus> а ради комбайна поисковика иметь кеды - нафиг нафиг ))
<artus> а месенжер и гш умеет открывать)
<Osleg> artus: для того чтоб посчитать ты открываешь zcalc, для того чтоб вбить в адрессной строке браузера поиск ты открываешь/переключаешся на браузер, овер9000 окон включает в себя табы в фф, а чтоб посмотреть логи переписки с юзером тебе надо открыть
<Osleg> мессенжер
<Osleg> а для того чтоб не делать эти действия я нажимаю альт+ф2
<Osleg> профит :-P
<artus> Osleg, ммм, у меня терминалка открыта на всех столах, такшта что альт+ф2 , что zcTAb , как и браузерка под рукой , а логи переписок обычно нужны когда открыто окно переписки )
<artus> да и грепаю я их и гаджима, такшто проблем никаких вообще )
<Osleg> ну а терминал фообще по ф12 :)
<Osleg> но я повторюсь
<Osleg> я с тобой не согласен, но не кедоводам этого не понять
<artus> и я ничего не настраиваю, я даже поняития не имею что есть в мегавиках, ибо для того чтоб утверждать что есть хорошая вики - это надо иметь замороченую систему в которой чтоб что нить настроить надо по фикам шаритцо ))
<artus> *в
<Osleg> хы, а ты попробуй запустит дискретную нвидию искаропки ;)
<Osleg> ну а так, имхо, тебе бы мак ;)
<artus> Osleg, у меня все невидии заводятцо стандартно. sgfxi запускаю и пью чай пока оно все сделает
<Osleg> и дискретные?
<Osleg> честно честно*
<Osleg> ?
<Osleg> да ты шаман!
<artus> да,  и дисккретная
<Osleg> круть
<Osleg> ты первый кто так смог <3
<artus> не, оно само сказало что есть вот такое для твоего видево - ставить? я сказал ставить и на этом мы разошлись)
<Anton2d> вообщем синапс поставил - есть минус, выпадающее окно с рецентами - маленькое, и не настраивается.
<Osleg> artus: я не буду спорить о чем не знаю но что-то мне подсказывает что тебя <смотри приват>
<artus> а он выпилен)
<Osleg> ну тогда догадайся по смыслу :)
<artus> да толку мне догадыватцо )) оно работает и я не парюсь )
<Osleg> блин
<Osleg> дискретная нвидия на ноуте
<Osleg> работает
<Osleg> без бамблби
<Osleg> КАК?!
<Osleg> покажи мне аутпут optirun glxspheres пожалуйста
<artus> хде я тебе ща эту железяку найду под рукой?
<Osleg> или primusrun glxspheres если уж оно всё правильно стоит
<Osleg> ааа
<Osleg> вот и отмазки пошли :)
<Osleg> чессна даже гугл не находит возможности запустить дискретку через sgfxi
<Osleg> тоесть установить дрова
<Osleg> тоесть оно то конечно поставит
<Osleg> только не то
<Osleg> и работать будет не так :)
<Osleg> но всё всё
<Osleg> не спорю ибо не пробовал :)
<artus> Osleg, GT 520M перестала быть дискретной? в драйверах с офф сайта она подерживается еще с 270 версии, сфигли ей не работать?
<artus> Osleg, ты разницу между работает и а запилите мне 100500 хотелок помимоэтого ощущаеш? ))
<artus> Osleg, а если уж сильно бамбл приспичит - apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia ;) и потом adduser $USER bumblebee , фсе, на этом все тараканы иссякли, ну ток репу добавить
<artus> но это по ходу единственное отступление в котором надо делать лишние телодвижения, в остальном оно само все сделается
<Osleg> дык
<artus> что дык
<Osleg> это отступление делать надо?
<Osleg> так что не надо ляля что всё само
<artus> в 1% случаев при наличии ванатов оптимуса, в остальном случае с невидиями и ати - пьем чай а делается все само
<Osleg>  бааалин
<artus> даже в этом 1м случае оно тупо поставит, ну не будет переключения, но работать то дискретка будет)) такшта ненадо ляля ))
<Osleg> ну вот объясни мне нубу как ты будешь запускать игру на дискретной видяхе под линуксом БЕЗ optirun/primusrun????
<[Raiden]> andrex: Функционал и отключается и наращивается через модули.
<Osleg> artus: дискретка работать НЕ будет пока ты не запустишь ЧТО-ЛИБО с её помощью
<Osleg> например игру
<Osleg> тоесть дрова то ты поставишь
<Osleg> но просто  запустив игру ты НЕ будешь использовать НВИДИЮ
<[Raiden]> Вот кстати собираюсь попробовать поставить http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/krunner-googletranslator?content=156498
<Osleg> так что РАБОТАТЬ она может и будет... постоянно включенная... и жрать батарейку
<Osleg> но АКСЕЛЕРАЦИИ у тебя НЕ будет
<Osleg> помоему все ключевые слова выделил
<artus> понакупают гогноноутов для игрушек, и извращааютцо в линуксах, ну фиг с ним , я ж сказал, решаетцо тогда установкой из реп если уж такой фиговый ноут попался с заморочками)) всяко телодвижений аж на целых 2 клика
<Osleg> [Raiden]: а чё пробовать, работает и отлично :)
<Osleg> ололо
<Osleg> artus: прости но ты смешон
<Osleg> второй раз подряд ты говоришь бред
<Osleg> первый раз был вчера, на случай коль не помнишь
<artus> Osleg, сфигли? если я хочу поиграть  - я подрубаю винт с форточками и играю )
<Osleg> аааа
<[Raiden]> 2 видеокарты не самое лучшее решение. Но видимо вынужденное. не получается по ходу создать внешнюю что бы была экономичней.
<artus> хотя я ж забыл, ты же киберспортмен, тебе гамать надо ))
<Osleg> тоесть ты не заморачиваешся с подключением винта
<Osleg> бутом в форточки
<[Raiden]> А может всё проще. Создать можно ,но интел впаривает свои процессоры уже с видюхами
<Osleg> так-же как и ФФ у тебя всегда под рукой
<Osleg> эээх....
<artus> Osleg, я не играю )) а раз в месяц просто не гружусь в линуху ))
<Osleg> [Raiden]: да нет, вариант номер 1 более правильный :)
<artus> если че надо с нее достать - ext4 читается на ура ) так что проблем никаких не вижу )
<[Raiden]> )
<Osleg> с включенной видяхой но без нагрузки на неё комп живет 1:30 на батарее
<Osleg> с выключенной - 5 часов
<Osleg> так что если artus включает дискретку без bbswitch и она просто так греет ему комп - он просто теряет не хилый процент заряда.... но ему этого не понять, ведь это свистелки которые не нужны
<[Raiden]> возможно даш в юнити такой же класный как краннер. Т.е. позволяет пускать, искать и расширяться за счет линз котоыре может кто угодно писать.
<[Raiden]> или не такой же, но очень близко своей идеей.
<artus> Osleg, я не являюсь владельцем сих апаратов, так что мне пофигу если че ))
<[Raiden]> а то что в гном3 по альт+ф2 это курам насмех
<Osleg> [Raiden]: я думаю его ещё допилять
<artus> а процент заряда у меня в упсе ) пол часа живет - чего еще надо )
<Osleg> а альтФ2 в третьегноме нужен для девелоперов третьегнома, для юзеров он бесполезен
<[Raiden]> Osleg: наверное. Но я думаю и краннер тоже, к тому же тут и другие компоненты тру, а там от гном3 :)
<Osleg> artus: тоесть ты кому то сделал бяку и рад? о да! вики не нужны!
<Osleg> [Raiden]: куда ещё krunner пилить то... он и так уже запилен по самое нихачу :)
<[Raiden]> Ну не знаю ) пусть ищет допустим лучшее кино на рутрекере
<[Raiden]> :)
<artus> Osleg, если надо запустить здесь и сейчас - оно запускается здесь и сейчас, остальное уже нюансы,  аты завязывай тролить
<Osleg> так это не кранер пилить надо
<Osleg> а плагин к нему :)
<[Raiden]> ну в общем да
<Osleg> artus: повторяю для тех кто в танке
<Osleg> здесь и сейчас без бамблы не запуститься
<Osleg> точка
<Osleg> на этом прекращаю "троллить"
<Osleg> только надеюсь ты никому не посоветуешь ставить так дрова и оставлять ненужную видяху включенной всё время
<artus> Osleg, 22:22:46|       artus | Osleg, а если уж сильно бамбл приспичит - apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia
<Osleg> [Raiden]: есть плагин музыку искать в вк :)
<artus> Osleg, еще вопросы? ))
<[Raiden]> Osleg: )
<[Raiden]> учту )
<Osleg> artus: и таки apt-get добавит сразу пользователя в bumblebee группу?
<artus> Osleg, и про бамбловодов и 1% тоже было , и это не аудитория
<artus> и потом adduser $USER bumblebee
<Anton2d> Ну вы блин и наофтопили, больше чем мы про андроид.
<Osleg> ааа и что нвидия дрова из реп станут рядом с интель дровами?
<artus> Osleg, станут ))
<Anton2d> ладно я сн, всем сн.
<Osleg> тоесть GLX от нвидии не будет в конфликте с GLX от нвидии?
<Osleg> хммм.... а форумы убунты говорят другое
<[Raiden]> в убунте нет
<artus> вобщем закрыли тему ) уже все сказано ) то форумы убунты , там много чего говорят
<[Raiden]> конфликты с глх либой в прошлом
<Osleg> artus: ошибаешся, это аудитория, все новые лапти с двумя картами
<Osleg> ну те все которые с двумя конечно
<Osleg> Anton2d: ночи
<Osleg> [Raiden]: ну это убунтоводы молодцы :) не ожидал :)
<Osleg> хотя форумы.... закрыли тему :)
<[Raiden]> кстати по тексту You'll need the qjson-dev packages , видно что модуль писал дебианщик или убунтойд. В рпмбазед пакеты чаще *-devel
<Osleg> это ты про плагин вк или транслейт? :)
<[Raiden]> хотя может арчевод какой-нить
<[Raiden]> транслейт
<Osleg> в арче вообще нету пакетов devel/dev
<[Raiden]> хехе
<[Raiden]> звери (с)
<Osleg> дык... тут всё дев... арч-жеш :)
<Osleg> ненавижу клиентов
<Osleg> тикет на багтреккере - "Сделать чтоб работало"
<Osleg> в теле тикета ничерта нету
<Osleg> статус Urgent
<Osleg> ну не ппц ли
<[Raiden]> У меня не собралось )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: не попробуешь собрать?  http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/krunner-googletranslator?content=156498
<Osleg> ашипка какая?
<tagezi> сейчас посмотрим
<Osleg> хотя не не буду помогать
<Osleg> мне надо пофиксить чтобы "всё работало"
<Osleg> -_-
<[Raiden]> http://paste.org.ru/?cq3p24
<Osleg> у меня собралось
<Osleg> м
<Osleg> я вот так собрал
<Osleg> http://paste.org.ru/?bqpx87
<Osleg> у меня ему нужны
<Osleg> depends=('kdebase-workspace' 'qjson')
<Osleg> ну и cmake и automoc4
<aleksei`> доброй  ночи )))
<Osleg> [Raiden]: дай весь лог сборки
<Osleg> aleksei`: утра тебе тоже :)
<[Raiden]> это всё стоит. Сча
<aleksei`> ))
<Osleg> qjason-devel и qjason ?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не у меня тоже не собирается.. сото он не находит
<aleksei`> веселуха блин, последние дрова от нвидии тупо делят экран на 6 частей )))
<Osleg> tagezi: [Raiden] вы это качаете http://kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/156498-krunner-translator.zip
<Osleg> ?
<[Raiden]> да
<Osleg> и оба qjason?
<Osleg> если да то весь лог в студию
<Osleg> и попробуй собрать как я собирал
<Osleg> с  -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Release
<[Raiden]> вот смейк и мейк http://paste.org.ru/?c23dzx
<[Raiden]>   -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Release это не важно, с ней так же
<tagezi> KDE4Workspace
<[Raiden]> подожду след версию )  есть масса вариантов как переводить )
<tagezi> у меня его не находит
<Osleg> [Raiden]: эээ... а у тебя openssl стоит?
<[Raiden]> не знаю , может нет ) сек
<[Raiden]> tagezi: kdebase-workspace-dev
<Osleg> kde 4.10
<Osleg> ? O_O
<[Raiden]> у меня да )
<[Raiden]> libssl-dev стоит
<Osleg> единственные 3 разницы между билдами
<Osleg> у тебя нету ни слова про openssl
<Osleg> -- Found OpenSSL: /usr/lib/libssl.so
<Osleg> у меня qt4.8.4 у тебя 3
<[Raiden]> ну тык он и не ищет вроде )
<Osleg> и у тебя кеды 4.10
<Osleg> если бы не искал то не находил бы
<Osleg> :)
<tagezi> сейчас доставлю, попробую ещё раз
<[Raiden]> libqjson-dev ещё надо
<[Raiden]> Osleg: сча посмотрим. Если тагези соберет, значит кеды. Придется ждать другйо версии )
<Osleg> эээ
<Osleg> слюшай дарагой
<Osleg> а мы точно одну версию скачали?
<Osleg> ибо у меня то чего он не находит в сурцах на других строках лежит
<[Raiden]> не знаю 0.2.1
<Osleg> [Raiden]: http://paste.org.ru/?ktkxgx
<Osleg> diff его
<Osleg> у меня 0.2.2
<[Raiden]> выложи тогда )
<Osleg> дык вот же сверху ссылка
<Osleg> или тебе весь архив? :)
<[Raiden]> весь
<Osleg> момент
<Osleg> ээ
<Osleg> а куда
<Osleg> :)
<[Raiden]> да куда можешь. rghost.ru
<Osleg> а
<[Raiden]> или заведи себе яндекс диск
<Osleg> ты дифф сделал?
<Osleg> есть отличия?
<[Raiden]> у тебя наверное  0.2-2
<[Raiden]> неа не делал.
<tagezi> у меня ошибки в самом коде
<Osleg> дай свой мэил
<tagezi> фиг знает чо такое... там нет декларации переменных и всё такое
<[Raiden]> да не , не надо ничег ослать, вот твоя версия  https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/kdeplasma-runners-googletranslator/
<Osleg> дык я и выше линк давал :)))
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ок , автор значи начудил ) там Updated:  10min ago
<tagezi> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0121/h_1358717403_4051587_e14b864481.png
<tagezi> я помозгую... но врятли что сделаю
<[Raiden]> да не делай. можно взят ьверсию из арча или подождать
<Osleg> да там мозговать нечего
<Osleg> сотри set
<Osleg> на строке 38
<Osleg> и всё
<tagezi> ну да.. можно тогда вообще всё потереть и написать "Хело Ворд!" =))
<Osleg> ээ
<Osleg> да я серьезно
<Osleg> этот сет лишний
<tagezi> это он чото установить типа пытался
<tagezi> может лишний, а может и нет.. ког копать нужно
<Osleg> я думаю он случайно его оставил
<Osleg> я уже прокопал лол :)
<Osleg> говорю тебе сотри и собирай
<[Raiden]> Да, всё верно, там строка с просто set , мне лень было посмотреть.
<Osleg> и будет счастье :)
<[Raiden]> чувак опечатался
<[Raiden]> собралось )
<Osleg> tagezi: http://paste.org.ru/?ktkxgx
<Osleg> вот тебе для дифа :)
<tagezi> ну, если закоментить его то да собирается )
<[Raiden]> CMake Error at cmake_install.cmake:68 (FILE):
<[Raiden]>   file INSTALL cannot find
<[Raiden]> make install теперь ругается )
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> собери дебку, может через неё будет нормально
<[Raiden]> в имени файла ошибка. сча всё сделается
<[Raiden]> plasma-runner-googletranslate.desktop~ вместо plasma-runner-googletranslate.desktop
<[Raiden]> в папке
<Osleg> да смысла нету новый собирать
<Osleg> раз он сломан
<Osleg> всё что он изменил это
<Osleg> 1. проверка на валидность
<Osleg> 2. надпись хелпа 										i18n("Translates the word(s) :q: into the target language"));
<Osleg> 3. верхнюю строчку копирайта
<Osleg> про спид импрувмент он наврал :)
<Osleg> так что собирайте предыдущую версию
<Osleg> и почему я опять не работаю а читаю чужой код... >_<
<tagezi> Osleg: ну наверное потому же почему и я )))
<tagezi> во вторник экзамен и зачет, я у тут с Qt развлекаюсь )
<Osleg> во во
<Osleg> у меня дедлайн 2 недели назад а я по турнирам ХоНа разьезжаю и с Qt балуюсь :)
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0121/h_1358718279_9378373_988acdebd1.png
<[Raiden]> всем спасибо )
<tagezi> кались что сделал? )
<_d4vid> pishi doku..
<[Raiden]> ну сет удалил и  в имени файла plasma-runner-googletranslate.desktop~ убрал последний символ.
<[Raiden]> kquitapp krunner
<[Raiden]> krunner
<[Raiden]> рестарт кранера и всё пашет
<tagezi> понятно, сесию завершу поставлю попробую
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0121/h_1358718840_3953916_502f02b39e.png
<[Raiden]> надо будет что-нить такое на лор засунуть
<tagezi> а ктонить в авторском праве у нас разбирается? )
<[Raiden]> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/VBox+Runner?content=107926
<[Raiden]> не я
<Osleg> я вбокс раннером тоже давно пользуюсь :)
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> а кампозиции можно грузить в плей лист через кранер?
<[Raiden]> интересная мысля
<tagezi> а то умные плейлисты это круто, но иногда хочеться конкретную вещь послушать )
<[Raiden]> в краннере нет. Если только настроит ьплейер что бы не очищало плейлист, а добавляло. Или выбрать такой плейер
<tagezi> ну у меня клементина
<tagezi> амарок мне как-то не понравился
<tagezi> а пилить его мне было влом
<[Raiden]> амарок как раз добавляет в  активный плейлист
<[Raiden]> клементин т.е.
<tagezi> К объектам авторских прав также относятся программы для ЭВМ, которые охраняются как литературные произведения. (с)
<[Raiden]> Программа это просто кухонный рецепт для  процессора
<tagezi> это значит если там есть каканить картинка, то она тоже считается частью программы и художник соответственно соавтором программы?
<[Raiden]> чего её охранять
<[Raiden]> соавтором не обязательно )
<tagezi> блин, наш ГК читать может только юрист, причем жестко сепециализированый
<[Raiden]> в рф вообще хз как
<[Raiden]> с правами на софт
<tagezi> об ЭВМ это выдержка из Статьи 1259. Объекты авторских прав
<[Raiden]> гтпл только недавно юридическую силу получила и то не факт
<[Raiden]> гпл
<tagezi> в россии?
<[Raiden]> ну да
<tagezi> как это? по закону я имею право распрострянять и передавать кому угодно плоды своего труда
<[Raiden]> в распечатанном виде по краней мре и если нотариус заверит, то работает
<[Raiden]> своего - да. но гпл не только свой )
<tagezi> странно.. в ГК сказано что мне нет нужны регистрировать своё произведение, если у меня нет такого желания
<tagezi> тоесть и код я м огу не регить нигде
<[Raiden]> это верно.
<tagezi> Для возникновения, осуществления и защиты авторских прав не требуется регистрация произведения или соблюдение каких-либо иных формальностей. (С)
<tagezi> В отношении программ для ЭВМ и баз данных возможна регистрация, осуществляемая по желанию правообладателя в соответствии с правилами статьи 1262 настоящего Кодекса. (С)
<[Raiden]> а это странно ) Для какой защиты если нету инфы о том что это твоё. А если два человека будут говорить что это ихнее? :)
<[Raiden]> как без какой-либо регистрации узнать чей продукт
<[Raiden]> в прочем не будем голову ломать )
<tagezi> а мне придёться )))
<tagezi> после завтра зачет по ПОПИ
<tagezi> вернее уже завтра
<[Raiden]> Желаю удачи )
<[Raiden]> и хорошо подготовиться. Для этого наверное надо вылезти из чатов :)
<[Raiden]> амарок так же добавляет , а дэдбиф играет сразу подставленный трек, хотя могут быть ключи...
<tagezi> да, чат не мешает сейчас..
<tagezi> вот к математике когда готовился, там проблемма была, так я тут и не появлялся )))
<tagezi> [Raiden]: Статья 1280. Свободное воспроизведение программ для ЭВМ и баз данных. Декомпилирование программ для ЭВМ
<tagezi> почитай, интересно )))
<[Raiden]> сча точно нет
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<Denver79> кто нибудь знает где в пиджине в каком текстовом файле хранятся настройки по сохронять-не сохранять историю?
<[Raiden]> неа, галку тыркай , а потомсмотри время правки файлов
<[Raiden]> или типа того
<[Raiden]> Хехе, нашел у себя каких-то толи казахов толи даже незнаю http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0121/h_1358725857_1980007_6995e68b52.png
<[Raiden]> до кучи амарок 2.7.0
<[Raiden]> хотя алтай это наверное не казахи )
<tagezi> блин, конечно это не казахи )
<tagezi> маскаль )))) я понимаю что алтай рядом с казахстаном, но алтай пока россия )
<[Raiden]> да, северный какой-то народец
<tagezi> северный? =D
<[Raiden]> хз )
<tagezi> карту глянь ))))
<[Raiden]> страна не показатель. Я знаю чувака из казахстана который по бабке немец )
<[Raiden]> Так что если территория рф, ещё не значит что не казах ))
<[Raiden]> Кай — горловое пение, распространённое среди коренных жителей Алтая (в частности, народа теленгитов).
<[Raiden]> вот вики выдало
<tagezi> алтайКай это одна из лучших групп того региона, играют там алтайци, считается что уних очень не плох алтайский стиль горлового пения, хотя я так не считаю )
<tagezi> хотя я вообще не очень люблю алтайский стиль ))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Вики ещё выдало что там 93% населения русские
<tagezi> да, после захвата русскими сибири месные народы были практически истреблены
<[Raiden]> да, похоже на то. Попадалась иногда инфа...
<tagezi> из-за этого у них сейчас разветы нациналистические движения против русских
#ubuntu-ru 2014-01-13
<ArtemZ> http://std3.ru/ad/21/1389480874-ad2183b2b609fd2e9b48132f4f36a8f1.gif
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто нибудь пробовал завести на убунту http://www.ebay.com/itm/121209380391
<royek> ку чатлане
<aleksei`> утра
<Anton2d> royek, у меня самопальный приёмник на ком порте
<Anton2d> под любой пульт подходит, работает на убунтах 32, 64 - вроде проблемы
<Anton2d> но компорты то теперь поди редкость... ;(
<Anton2d> типа - так http://slydiman.narod.ru/scr/plugins/dcd.htm , lirc это дело кушает
<ArtemZ> пришло время пить антибиотики
<royek> ку
<ArtemZ> ?
<OnkelTem> Привет
<OnkelTem> Народ, мне нужно неск дней 24 часа в сутки помониторить доступность роутера через WiFi. Чем это можно сделать кроме nagios?
<OnkelTem> Точнее, лучший ответ - как это можно сделать с помощью nagios. Но я так и не добился от его check_imcp, чтобы он выбрал маршрут через WiFi
<OnkelTem> То есть в компе 2 лановских ифейса: eth3 и wlan0. Первый - дефолтный. Второй нужно протестировать.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38838
<ArtemZ> >Великобритании
<ArtemZ> ага, так я им и поверил
<[Raiden]> ArtemZ: )
<andrex> а ваще баян
<oles> в самом отчете одним из пунктов проверки идет application sandbox, что за сэндбокс такой в бубунте интрсно
<oles> чрут чтоли
<andrex> песочница
<oles> ну перводить я умею а что это конкртно
<oles> Malicious Code Detection and Prevention
<[Raiden]> ну, изолированная среда , можно так перевести. Под винду такой тип программ тоже есть.
<andrex> да чето типа эмуля, как гостевой пользователь, при выходе все сносится
<oles> [Raiden], под винду то я знаю а вот в убунте это что
<[Raiden]> Я в своё время играл в линейку на 1 хитром сервере, с проверкой сколько клиентов запущено. И программа-песочница позволяла это обойти.
<[Raiden]> :)
<oles> если это сторонний софт то причем тут убунта вобщ
<andrex> да просто они идиоты
<oles> про вредоносный код тоже непонятно
<[Raiden]> oles: http://linux.irk.ru/2010/12/15/igry-v-pesochnice-sandbox-v-ubuntu/
<[Raiden]> сторонний софт понятие растяжимое. Если софт входит в дистр убунту, он сторонний или нет?
<[Raiden]> или кто сказал что обязательно разрабатывать самому? В опенсорсе это вообще глупо, если есть готовые решения подходящие под задачу )
<[Raiden]> на то он и опенсорс, что бы брать готовые удачне идеи.
<oles> ну тогда почему сравнивают именно убунту а не вобще линукс
<[Raiden]> а что такое линукс?
<royek> расисты
<oles> ну дистрибутивы основанные на ядре линукса
<royek> убунту генту
<andrex> линукс это ведро
<royek> все линукс есть линукс
<[Raiden]> ну может в генте этого нет или там есть другие проблемы с безопасностью
<oles> я так понимаю что в статье сравнивалось только то что шло из коробки
<[Raiden]> проанализированы возможные угрозы и уровень безопасности в 12 различных категориях
<oles> ибо если было бы иначе то с диск энкрипшном проблем бы не было отмечено у всех
<andrex> а я подумал что сравнивали что подруку попало
<[Raiden]> возможно , иногда надо читать, перед тем как коментировать )
<andrex> тогда уж бсд какоенить или ваще линь замороченый на параноиков
<oles> andrex, там говорится что типа для конечных ольхзоватлй гос контор а не параноиков
<[Raiden]> способы шифрования опять же разные есть.
<[Raiden]> и софт разный и алгоритмы
<[Raiden]> и может быть реализованный в убунте метод не самый плохой. По умолчанию
<oles> ну степень защиты алгоритма тоже можно сравнить но мне кажется у стороннего софта под виндой проблм с этим быть н должно
<oles> вобщем что такое этот сандбокс я так и не понял
<[Raiden]> это частности. Если исследование проводилось по нескольким критериям, тогда что?  Мс иногда оновляет свою ос без предупреждений , например ) И масса стороннего софта для криптографии является закрытым.
<[Raiden]> и без аудита исходников тут безопасность может быть только относительной
<oles> тем неменее винду вполне себе сертифицируют по многим пунктам безопасности
<[Raiden]> может быть и определенный софт тоже, но не любой )
<oles> это к вопросу о сертификации закрытого софта
<[Raiden]> Для правительсвенных структур, обычн опроводится аудит кода виндовс. Перед тем как принять.
<[Raiden]> И опять же, что делать с закрытыми обновлениями? )
<andrex> закрыть
<oles> ))
<oles> не знаю
<oles> кстати интересно как фсб с этим борется
<andrex> ну спец сервак где эти обновы тестятсо и потом с него идут клиенту
<andrex> а этим не фсб занимаецо
<oles> а кто
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем. Я считаю что убунта безопасней. Это просто личное мнение. Хотя бы потому, что 99.9% вредоносного для виндовс софта автоматом отваливается.
<oles> [Raiden], ничего щас валв подтянет с собой эти 99.9
<oles> вместе с варезом
<[Raiden]> А в сравнении с другими дистрами линукс -  фиг знает. В теории, убунта лтс, поддерживается долго, обновляется на предмет уязвимостей.
<[Raiden]> И значит , как минимум безопасней федоры например или себя же не лтс.
<[Raiden]> лтс уже можно сравнивать с рхел, центос, слес. А остальные поделки просто отсеять
<[Raiden]> ну и с дебиан стабле наверное
<oles> да баги везде есть, смотря от кого пытаться защититься
<oles> от всех врядли получится
<[Raiden]> ну наверное )
<oles> вспомить хотябы недавний баг в иксах
<[Raiden]> самый простой способ защитить инфу - положить в сейф и никому не давать :) Не говоря уже о компьютерах подключенных к сети.
<oles> с сейфом украдут)
<[Raiden]> )
<oles> хуже всего что всякие облачные ос наступают
<[Raiden]> Я помню 1 из продуктов valve утек через дыру в почтовом клиенте котоырй стоял на том же компе ) Ну, исходники какой-то игры. И это в прессе обсуждалось.
<royek> а чем плохи облачные?
<[Raiden]> шифрование фс от этого не поможет, например )
<oles> интересно почитать что за дары такая? уж не криворукий ли пользователь
<royek> облачные без интернета существовать не могут
<royek> а интернет не везде сносный
<oles> royek, ну так вот все данные и хранаятся не у тебя уже
<[Raiden]> может от задачи зависеть. мОжно иметь внутренее облако на предприятии, изолированное от инета.
<royek> интенет хороший только в крупных городах
<royek> а крупных городов мало ))
<oles> все еще будет
<royek> плохо что операционные системы разрабатываются в америке
<oles> под тем или иным видом подпихнут
<oles> почему реактос наш например))
<oles> ну или по большей части наш
<royek> там кода нашего сколько?
<royek> только локализация наша и все
<oles> я так понимаю там почти с нуля писалось иначе бы проблемы с линцензией возникли
<[Raiden]> плохо что государства неактивно пддерживают опенсорс. Российское вообще хз чем занимается )
<[Raiden]> а может и хорошо. А то спецслужбы напихают туда )
<[Raiden]> всякого
<[Raiden]> большая часть людей не сможет проверить
<oles> так были же уже истории про сетевой стек фри бсд
<royek> дак спец службы другого государства пихают. лучше уж пусть бы наши пихали чем пиндосы
<oles> баги туда и так пихают со страшной силой все кому не лень
<royek> а так получается что наши спец службы работают на ос которые сделаны в другом государстве. и что там понапихано никто не знает
<[Raiden]> можно было бы создать комитет из разных спецслужб. Что бы была гарантия чистоты кода за счет паранойи входящи в этот орган спецслужб ))
<royek> ))
<[Raiden]> Так, ладно, хватит фантазировать. Я частично ушел.
<royek> просто хоть какую нибудь ос наши разрабатывали
<royek> а то ведь ничего абсолютно
<[Raiden]> Я думаю, нам не нужна своя ос. нужно сделать две вещи. 1. признать что в софтостроении мы отстали 2. использовать гну\линукс.
<[Raiden]> и всё
<oles> ну так и електронной промышленности нет почти
<[Raiden]> в целом , мы и используем частично. мсвс можно вспомнить  )
<royek> ну да есть и такой вариант как в китае государсво дало заказ в институт зделать ос линукс для государственных учреждений. и они таки сделали и перевели все гос учреждения на эту ос
<[Raiden]> но крайне мало.
<[Raiden]> редко*
<royek> мсвс это разве не редхад?
<[Raiden]> ну, да. Я и предлагаю использовать линукс )
<[Raiden]> только возможно лучше что-то более свободное чем редхет. И трарить деньги не на нацос, а на поддержку спо.
<[Raiden]> на поддержку дебиана например или убунты лтс
<royek> ну не просто линукс а на гос обеспечении чем милиарды тратить на лицензии виндовс поделок. эти деньги вкладывали в свою ос линукс
<royek> не тут не согласен
<royek> нужна своя собственая ос
<[Raiden]> для чего?
<royek> неужели у нас нет грамотных людей
<[Raiden]> опенсорс может служить всем.
<royek> что бы была своя ос для всех учреждений и школ и дум и
<royek> так далее
<[Raiden]> зачем разделять людей и программистов ещё 1 забором )
<royek> что бы маны все были изначально русскими
<oles> чем линукс не годится
<artus> тыдыщ
<andrex> artus, бу
<artus> четут кактут?
<royek> о ос линукс говорим
<andrex> edthtyj vhtv
<royek> нужна ли как в китае в России ос линукс государственная
<andrex> уверенно мрем
<artus> оппа, наконечто тут про линь говорят :D
<[Raiden]> если будет своя ос, она будет постоянно отставать в развитии. И потратится много денег до кучи. Линукс достаточно интернационален и проверяем по поводу безопасности. Что не принимается в проекты, можно иметь в виде своих патчей.
<[Raiden]> и всё
<royek> можно и так конечено
<royek> но если будет заниматься это целая группа институтов
<royek> то уверен что уровень безопасности будет выше
<artus> так, фанаты коии еще страдают щупаньем всего нового, кто уже щупал SoftEther VPN?
<artus> royek, небудет)
<[Raiden]> угу. А если будут заниматся институты всей планеты... И будут обеспечены средствами от государства...
<[Raiden]> то мы вообще может быть шагнем на 100 лет вперед )
<royek> планеты не пойдет. потому как государства каждое о своем печется и печется как другое захватить
<royek> ))
<artus> [Raiden], ну эт при условии если уберутцо такие сдерживающие факторы как границы и государства как суть
<royek> во
<artus> нооо, это возможно лиж при условии угрозы гибели всего и вся :)
<artus> жаль что такой угрозы нету :(
<[Raiden]> это конечно проблема. Значит нужна глобализация не тольк ов разработке по
<[Raiden]> пора отмести страны как когда-то отмелась племенная система.
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> она не отмелась, она осталась :) только масштабы немного увиличились
<[Raiden]> в прочем это ещё боеле фантастично. Человеки будут ещё 1000 лет тупить до этого, если вообще не передерутся.
<oles> ну кому охота так власть просто отдавать
<[Raiden]> угу
<artus> вот потому убить всех человеков и взорвать этот глиняный шарик, авось от баласта биомусора избавятцо  :)
<andrex> мне, забирай всю полностью)
<oles> уже начинаю чувствовать себя властелином вселенной
<andrex> а я пока пойду человекавубивакать
<[Raiden]> надо не воевать, а насаждать определенную идеологию )
<artus> насаживатели идеологиии первые в биореактор
<[Raiden]> например если говорит о глобализации, то надо вернуть идею интернационализма в массы.
<artus> какая нафиг идея интернацинализма? ты о чем?
<[Raiden]> сейчас же мы имеем обратное. Квказ и восточная европа делится на мелкие лагеря радикальных националистов
<artus> только единое государство, только диктатура
<artus> а все эти доморощеные демократии - хуже строя просто не существует
<andrex> тихо
<andrex> !!!
<artus> andrex, :P
<artus> ну мы так, о высоком же)
<[Raiden]> ну, диктатура тоже 1 и звариантов построить глобальное человечество ) Спору нет. Но не хотелось бы. Или что бы она была умеренной.
<andrex> artus, :p
<[Raiden]> так, сча нас покарают ) Я убег )
<artus> andrex, :P
<artus> ну давайте тады чето проблемное обсуждать в плане бубунт )))
<[Raiden]> кто хочет нацоси - поддерживайте альт или росу )
<artus> о альт ешо не помер чтоль?
<[Raiden]> роса кстати более прогрессивная мне кажется. Хотя все те изменения котоыре они сделали в кде, мне кажутся лишними.
<[Raiden]> в теории нет
<royek> роса даже локализация лучше в убунте чем в росе
<andrex> да вроде жив, весь сайт облеплен, типа фстек фсб итд)
<royek> позорники
<royek> вот еще странно что российские любят рэдхад
<artus> и да, причем тут альты и росы... линуксь он и в африке линуксь, посему выделять чето конкретное, безполезно, всеравно будут ставить то что обслуживать в данном конкретнос случае удобно
<royek> почему? мено рпм
<royek> почему именно рпм?
<royek> что там такого?
<artus> http://softhelp.org.ua/?p=976 вот самый правильный расклад и никаких срачей :D
<[Raiden]> Ну, рпм на самом деле очень хорошая пакетная система и по сравнению с деб-пакетами более прогрессивная я считаю.
<artus> royek, да ничего такого, привычка после работы с теми же шапками например)
<[Raiden]> и к тому же описана в LSB как пакетаня система для линукс.
<[Raiden]> Мне например понимать спеки рпм гораздо проще чем кучу хлама в папке debian в пакете.
<artus> мне например деб привычней просто по причине того что удобнее, а так суть не меняется, пофигу ромашки чего там в релизе за буквы написаны )
<[Raiden]> кто бытался делать дебы тот поймёт )
<[Raiden]> п*
<artus> ну я делал, чекинстал и никаких проблем :)
<royek> то есть рпм сделать проще по сравнению с дэб
<royek> ?
<[Raiden]> может быть деб пакетаня система где-то гибче и всяких утилит больше. Но многие из них повтаряются фукнционально и всё это похоже на костыли к устаревшему формату.
<[Raiden]> royek: для меня лично да.
<artus> не, я конечно помнь попытки собрать их в нулевых годах, нооо, последнее время я даже не читаю выхлоп, просто на автомате все собирается
<royek> хм
<royek> дак в арче вроде удобнее пакет собрать
<royek> или ошибаюсь
<royek> или арч слишком молод?
<artus> втопку арч, слишком непредсказуем скажем так
<royek> ну непредсказуем из за того что молод
<royek> а в плане сборки бин пакета проще же
<artus> не спорю что комуто вауу какое все быстролегкособираемое, ноо сидеть и вечно его реанимировать - нафиг
<[Raiden]> описание пакета в арче примерно похоже на спек из рпм. Только ещё проще , меньше всяких макросов и т.д.
<artus> royek, какое молод? если я на него забил лет 6 тому?
<royek> ну среди остальных лунуксов арч молод
<artus> royek, с 2го года, да ладно молод
<royek> да не стабилен
<[Raiden]> вполне возможно что глобализация и не возможно вовсе. Если только нами роботы будут управлять в ежовых рукавицах.
<artus> уже 11 лет как нестабилен :D
<royek> ))
<[Raiden]> Мы даже не может договориться о формате пакета для линукс )
<royek> вот
<royek> зато свобода выбора
<royek> это как бы свобода сам смысл и дух
<royek> дух свободы
<artus> договариватцо о пакетах проблема того кто их будет строить, а не того кто на лавочке под домом семки щелкая рассуждает о бытие :D
<royek> ))
<artus> а роботы ня, надо строить
<royek> вкалывают роботы, а не человек (с)
<[Raiden]> свобода должна иметь некоторый контроль. особенн окогда ты в сообществе. Иначе твоя свобода будет притеснять других или кто-то притеснит тебя. Т.е. будет неуправляемая анархия.
<artus> ну я и говорю, жесткая диктатура :)
<[Raiden]> полная свобода получается - крайность
<royek> ну мораль должна быть это безусловно
<artus> причем диктатура которая гарантирует круг твоих свобод :)
<[Raiden]> ))
<royek> то положение дел которое сейчас называют свобода - это не есть хорошо.
<[Raiden]> можно было бы ещё удучшить гну\линукс, путем поправки лицензии. Что любое отклонение от эталона  или несоответсвие лсб  и ты не имееш ьправа использовать  линукс и гну тм.
<royek> особенно в плане государсвеных стратегических морально этических аспектов
<artus> кстати, вот на глаза попалась старое выражение - представляет собой конструктор, из которого можно собрать как аскетичную систему для слабых машин... кааакие нафиг слабые машины в наше время, сейчас самой слабой машиной
<artus> можно кр2дуо считать , наафига эти непонятные пляски с непонятным минимализьмом-с :D
<[Raiden]> тогда была бы свобода выбора, но линукс был бы 1.
<artus> [Raiden], небыл бы :)
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> каак клепали - так и клепали бы ) и послали бы нафиг того кто попытался так изменить лицензию )
<royek> +artus у меня слабая машина
<royek> и не совсем понимаю зачем ос раздувать до 1г если может вместится в 200М
<artus> royek, дык таж фигня , но это не мешает даже последнего ассасина запустить :D праавда на минималке, но всеже :)
<[Raiden]> старое\слабое железо должно использовать старый софт и не выпрыгивать далеко за рамки старых задач. Тогда оно будет летать по прежнему.
<artus> royek, ну дык свистелки просят кушать, да и надо же комуто парить железо
<[Raiden]> А для новых задач надо обновлять.
<royek> ассасина - не знаю а вот сталкера первого могу
<artus> старое слабое железо которое не тянет линь последних 5 лет - на стенку или перепрофилировать в аквариум
<[Raiden]> Если скажем, 2-3 картинке в гимпе  с много мп , занимают 2гб рам. А в машине 512, то никакое легкое де не поможет.
<royek> ну у меня убунту 12.04 это последнее что могу установить из убунт
<artus> ибо за 30$ робеспери какое нить уже мощнее
<royek> потому что есть юнтит2д
<artus> ну если нравитцо юнитя то тогда только смеритцо :)
<andrex> ну а кромя юнити как будто вобще ничего нет
<royek> мне нравится юнити2д
<royek> и вообще нравится то что делают  с убунтой
<royek> красиво и удобно
<artus> главное чтоб тебе удобно было, остальное все мелочи
<royek> но иногда wmii прям наслаждение
<royek> ))
<artus> я конечно с тобой кардинально не согласен, но у меня запросы другие и другой круг задач :)
<artus> @seen Akira
<ubuntuhelp> I have not seen Akira.
<andrex> это еще кто такая
<artus> @seen akirich
<ubuntuhelp> akirich was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 2 years, 21 weeks, 1 day, 3 hours, 23 minutes, and 22 seconds ago: <akirich> аа понял...
<artus> Oo
<royek> что?
<artus> вобщем не помню какой у нег осча ник :)
<[Raiden]> а мне не очень нравится юнити. если убрать боковую панель, даш с линзами и глоба меню и вернуть обычные гном-панели, то  мне бы сразу было бы удобней. Или лучше панели  какие-то более универсальные.
<royek> не даш это самое удобное и глобала меню сколько места свободного
<artus> нафига тебе юнити если ты или в кедах или в форточках? :) смысл распылятся
<Vaxxabait> Eine Volk, eine Reich, eine Fuhr....Linux !
<[Raiden]> я не сильно жалуюсь на недостаток места. А оторванное от окна меню иногда способствует лишним телодвижениям. Я за реорганизаю меню во что-то  типа меню с табами, как в офисе. Но не за отрывание.
<[Raiden]> Хотя если приспичит, я конечн омогу и глобал меню поюзать.
<Vaxxabait> то же относится и к одному формату пакетов
<[Raiden]> а самый идеал я считаю - это табанутое меню с опцией скрытия. Кому не нужно могут скрыть - что может быть проще? :)
<royek> а боковую панель на автоскрытие
<royek> меню кнопку нажал + цифра и приложение какое надо запустил
<[Raiden]> про боковой док могу сказать, что даже если уменьшить иконки, то всеравн орано или поздно понадобится скроллинг. горизонтальная панель тупо длиннее, а на4к мониторе будет ещё длиннее.
<[Raiden]> + горизонтальные доки\панели тоде умеют и перекрываться и скрываться.
<royek> ну поставить xbindkeys переназначить все на гор. клавиши и не думать про панель ))
<royek> хотя ))
<royek> панель мне нравится
<[Raiden]> ну, обсуждать ифейсы это в общем на долго. Хоткеи я считаю должны быть обязательно и ещё должны меняться по вкусу. Н окак вспомогательынй способ запуска. Т.к. частые запомнишь, а все - нет.
<royek> хотя дополнительно стоит и avn док
<royek> и все вмещается
<artus> ммм, если учесть что для работы больше десятка иконок и ненадо, то нафига пол метра меню делать то
<royek> +artus ++
<royek> держи чатл
<[Raiden]> royek: вот 1 из проблем. если говорить про юнити, то мне могло бы хватить сторонней панели авн. Н оя физически не могу отключить родную. А во всех остальных де могу.
<royek> физически на автоскрытие поставить. это прям в настройках есть не недо ни какой софт дополнительный ставить
<royek> это вообще не проблема
<artus> ой, делаеш размером с пиксель и нет проблем :D
<royek> у меня сейчас так и сделано
<[Raiden]> ну, хоть раз , да и всплывёт скрытая панелька ) и по сути получится 2 таскбара одновременно. Это как бы не красиво.
<royek> и ни чего она появлятся на секунду когда нажимаешь на клавишу вин+цифра
<artus> некрасиво писать в вазу на столе, а остальное - условности
<[Raiden]> Если бы панель юнити хотя бы чуть больше была функционально похожа на авн, например меняла бы своё место и количество панелей.
<[Raiden]> тогда бы вопрос об авн или чем-то подобном вообще не стоял бы
<royek> у нее отличная возможность первые десять приложений автоматически присваиваются на гор клавиши. и запоминать не надо нажал на вин , панель всплыла, и показала какую цифру надо нажать что бы приложение запустить. это
<royek> прекрасно )))
<[Raiden]> всё это могло бы не иметь значения, если бы был 1 диктатор в лице каноникал. Но по факту мы имеем кучу других де, в которых всё что я назвал работает.
<artus> диктатор в лице каноникл ваааще кеды в ссылку сослал, так что нечего еретикам возмущатцо :D
<[Raiden]> в общем мало построить что-то, когда вокруг ест ьконкуренция. Это что-то ещё должно быть чем-то лучше.
<royek> есть же мате
<royek> там все как в старом добром гном2.32
<royek> почти ))
<artus> royek, вот нафига это унылие усопшее дергать? :)пусть покоитцо уже
<[Raiden]> в общем да, правда они решили копировать некотоыре части из гном3.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> но пока, очень похоже на гном2.
<royek> не гном2.3 по мне, это лучшее де что пробовал )))
<artus> как все запущено :D
<[Raiden]> тут я ничего не скажу. И так все знают что я на кде перешел )
<royek> не даром оно практически во всех ос типа центос солярис
<royek> ))
<artus> royek, да там просто аскетичная аскетичность
<artus> помноженая на вековые традиции
<royek> и это хорошо потому что они за лучшее
<artus> да нифига
<royek> проверенное временем
<artus> они просто за стабильность и чхать на свистелки, не более
<artus> там задача стоит не в десктопе для девочкек и их мам, а в работать негры - солнце высоко
<royek> связь оборвалась
<royek> ку
<artus> :)
<royek> порты юсб разбились со временем и теперь отваливается 3g usb модем ))) физически при встряске
<royek> подумываю кабель с мамой юсб припаять, да лень ))
<[artus]> шдудочек приклей
<royek> шдудочек? это что? или как?
<royek> ааа вини
<royek> пух
<royek> ))))
<andrex> артуса седня колбасит чет)
<royek> принял может что?
<[artus]> а чето полка недоступна, видать интернеты там потухли, а это я вылетал по причине перетыка питания роутера в пилоте, зарядник планшета не влезал )
<andrex> кофеина если тока
<SergeyIT> а тут все по-прежнему (
<artus> не, кофей давн оне пил , какавы да чаи все больше
<artus> SergeyIT, сеереежкаааа
<SergeyIT> с СНГ вас
<royek> и вас так же с новым годом
<andrex> привет индусы
<andrex> а у меня дройд в вбоксе всего 15 тыщ набраль(
<artus> а тебе мало чтоль? ))
<andrex> да я хочу 36
<[Raiden]> http://hi-tech.mail.ru/news/misc/samsung-foldable-display.html
<artus> ненужно
<royek> да зачем?
<royek> что за дроид и вбокс?
<artus> нуу, дроид в вбоксе
<royek> аа понятно ))
<andrex> круто объяснил)
<[Raiden]> если не будет долго портиться гибкий экран, то это будет неплохо. В носимых устройствах 2 основные проблемы.  Время работы и габариты.
<artus> если учесть что даже чехлы не выдерживают, то какое там про долго не портитцо
<artus> так, понтанутцо на выставке прототипом, не более
<Anton2d> Вот блин ну не знал я таких приколов у огнелиса ;) http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0113/h_1389627481_4904007_0c184b0721.jpeg
<Anton2d> chrome://browser/content/browser.xul
<SergeyIT> у британских ученых, если втулка должна вставляться через отверстие, то отверстие делается равным диаметру втулки + несколько микрон (
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: думаешь исключительно в британии? Почти любой кто связан с производством знает что такое микрометр )
<[Raiden]> Я делал прессформы для литья пластика. и там мног очего должно иметь микронные допуски и зеркальную поверхность.
<[Raiden]> А ты говоришь великобритания...
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> Или я опять не понят твой тонкий неюмор.
<SergeyIT> не юмор - жизнь. Разбирал одну штуку, еле вытащил втулку. А потом собирал...
<[Raiden]> )
<viktorminator> народ подскажите. рабочий стол - Cinnamon. При наведении курсора мыши в крайнее правое положение - переезжает на второй рабочий стол. Как это отключить?
<viktorminator> или что гуглить?
<[Raiden]> cinnamon края экрана
<[Raiden]> гуглить
<[Raiden]> Я его к сожалению ещё не видел.
<[Raiden]> никак руки не дойдут.
<[Raiden]> может быть завтра найду время вечерком.
<[Raiden]> viktorminator: нашел?
<viktorminator> seku
<[Raiden]> там первый линк на лор с ответом
<viktorminator> !history 100
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='history 100'
<viktorminator> в общем я понял где искать, но не вышло, как обычно - спасибо за подсказки
<[Raiden]> чег оен вышло-то?
<[Raiden]> Cinnamon Settings -> Windows -> Enable Edge Flip
<[Raiden]> Не вышло галку поставить\снять?
<viktorminator> о, спасибо
<viktorminator> =))) вот я тупак амару младший
<[Raiden]> это написано в первой ссылке в гугле, с поискмо по :[22:27:14] [[Raiden]]cinnamon края экрана
<viktorminator> вроде ж снимал и ставил
<viktorminator> хз может нужно было пару сек подождать, а не полсеки :)
<[Raiden]> а.. ну может это там глючит. Если учесть что это форк гнома3 и кто разработчик.
<[Raiden]> сам-то гном3 ещё довольно косячен.
<viktorminator> та это я глючу по ходу, даже с прямыми подсказками куда-то не в ту степь загуглил вначале...
<viktorminator> но cinnamon мне больше всего нравится, из всего что я видел, в кде правда не работал, может там что-то они более удобное предлагают.
<[Raiden]> я бы сказал, что многие вещи котоыре может предложить цинамон, в кде давно реализованы. Правда многие иначе и более расширенно.
<[Raiden]> А из современных копий гнома, циннамон наверное самый хороший. По крайней мере описание ничего )
<artus> спать зло
<OnkelTem> Я открыватель. Я открыл способ как упрядочить мониторы "на системном" уровне
<OnkelTem> Чертовски просто. Но фиг догадаешься
<OnkelTem> Хахаха
<OnkelTem> Гении!
<OnkelTem> В 13.10 по ходу нет больше настройки клавиатуры для локалей
<OnkelTem> Че делать то?
<OnkelTem> Мозги... А давайте уберем настройку принтеров? Один фиг никто ими не пользуется.
<OnkelTem> А давайте уберем вообще пользователей? Зачем нам лишняя иконка? Только путает людей
<teddyp1cker> потому я на кде
<teddyp1cker> ибо такое деградировавшее де хуже openbox + панелек
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: есть там настройки клавы
<[Raiden]> только очень нефрендовые диалоги.
<[Raiden]> их дизайнили через жопу
<[Raiden]> можно добавить языки какие переключать
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: Я не нашел. Полностью исчезла возможность настраивать как-либо клавиатуру.
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: остался идиотский способ через Super+Space
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: виртуалку лень грузить, но могу )
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: Вообще не могу найти
<OnkelTem> http://i.stack.imgur.com/KAynS.png - vot etot диалог где?
<[Raiden]> сча гляну, нужно время на загрузку. Не туда ты зашел.
<[Raiden]> в предыдущем окне 2 хоткея
<OnkelTem> Мне нужно кстати именно как на скриншоте, последний пункт - Caps для первой раскладки, Shift-Caps для последней
<[Raiden]> 1 из них измени на alt+hift
<[Raiden]> или на любой другой
<OnkelTem> Сорри, я не понял. Я самого диалога не вижу. Нет больше кнопки Options
<[Raiden]> так тебе что надо то?
<OnkelTem> Окно настройки как на скриншоте
<OnkelTem> Мне нужно настроиь переключение языков
<[Raiden]> есть оно, 5 мин
<OnkelTem> та не вопрос, спасибо.
<[Raiden]> у меня правда 14.04 в виртуалке, но оно подойдёт
<OnkelTem> http://askubuntu.com/questions/360378/how-to-access-the-keyboard-layout-options-in-13-10
<[Raiden]> тебе надо именн отакой диалог или сменить хоткей на смену?
<OnkelTem> да мне всё равно какой диалог, мне нужно Капс на английский и Шифт-Капс - на русский
<OnkelTem> Я запусил гном-твик-тулс, там есть это, как и обещают в посте. Но ни фига не работае
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0113/h_1389653476_5430057_961f5d0824.png
<[Raiden]> клавиатура - надпись внизу Параметры раскладки
<[Raiden]> и прям тут меняеш ьхоткей или оба
<[Raiden]> Сам я тоже на кде, поэтому пришлось грузить виртуалку...
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: как ты скрины делаешь?
<OnkelTem> чтобы они размещались
<[Raiden]> Я делаю программой из кде ksnapshot + к моему фм стоит расширение для itmages
<OnkelTem> аа
<OnkelTem> В общем, у меня там ввести ничего нельзя. Там нет полей ввода.
<[Raiden]> Хм, ну может перелопатили опят ьв 1404. 1310 у меня нету )
<[Raiden]> по линку котоырй дал есть http://i.stack.imgur.com/0ZRou.png
<[Raiden]> In 13.10 the Options button is missing as seen in the following image
<OnkelTem> И ещё. При русской локале не работают шорткаты
<OnkelTem> Вообще какой-то ад
<[Raiden]> а.. это да. Это какой-то баг в гтк3. Может его и починили уже , я не следил )
<OnkelTem> Эти товарищи постоянно ломают на хрен всё самое важное
<OnkelTem> руки оторвать
<[Raiden]> конкретно хоткеи - это проблема гтк\гнома. тут каноникал не виноват.
<OnkelTem> балалакают на своём дефолтном ascii, и ничего по ходу не тестируют
<[Raiden]> и параметр клавиатуры тоже от гнома. Возможно лучше настраивать глобально через иксы, как в старых учебниках )
<OnkelTem> Да, только вот я не помню среди xkb options модальных переключалок
<OnkelTem> прочем, может и есть действительно
<[Raiden]> В кде это всё очень просто. У меня правда берётся раскладка глобально, а в кде указано только отображать значек.
<[Raiden]> я старый вин-юзер поэтому везде использую alt+shift )
<[Raiden]> Глобально раскладка и локал ьнастраивается примерно так:
<[Raiden]> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<[Raiden]> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<[Raiden]> sudo update-locale LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8
<[Raiden]> но я не знаю умеет ли современный гном\юнити читать эти настройки.
<[Raiden]> возможно и нет
<OnkelTem> Первая команда в том числе Иксы настраивает
<[Raiden]> ну да.
<OnkelTem> а гном - иксовая прилада. Должен уметь
<OnkelTem> по крайней мере не лезть )
<[Raiden]> я бы не был так уверен, без проверки. В гноме многое изменилось
<[Raiden]> и я даже не знаю что там изменилось в лучшую сторону ) Ещё не видел такого.
<[Raiden]> а юнити вообще , выглядит забавно  внешне, мне даже понравилось. Особенно качесвенно сделаны иконки и ээфект показа даша.
<[Raiden]> гном твик тул  по иде теперь считается расширенными настройками. И видимо со временем настроек будет ещё меньше, часть перекачует туда.
<[Raiden]> на сколько я знаю, каноникал собралась форкать гномовский системсеттингс.
<OnkelTem> Пусть только в одном месте будут.
<[Raiden]> но что они добавят никто не знает
<[Raiden]> десктопный юнити будет долго и сильно зависеть от технологий гнома. Я бы рекомендовал не ожидать ощутим положительных изменений.
<[Raiden]> ощутимых
<[Raiden]> http://img12.nnm.me/f/c/2/e/3/3d1d5d5f4b3053b9832b2d67783.jpg
<OnkelTem> По ходу пришло время валить с гнома
<OnkelTem> Я тоже не вижу ничего что бы улучшалось
<OnkelTem> Надо выбрать прилично выглядящий манагер, чтобы компиз работал
<[Raiden]> Если железо старое\переносное. Могу рекомендовать хфце или мате ) Первое всё ещё юзабельно, а второе пока ещё юзабельно - т.к. у них планы брать код из гном3.
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: посоветуешь что?
<OnkelTem> Железо отличное
<OnkelTem> 16Гб оперативы, Коре и7, неплохая видяха, 3 монитора
<[Raiden]> кде тогда , наверное. У меня коре2 е4600 урезанный по кэшу и 4гб рам. Не могу сказат ьчто лагов совсем не бывает, но в целом нормально.
<OnkelTem> Надо попробовать...
<OnkelTem> че там, apt-get install kde? :)
<[Raiden]> лучше наверное kubuntu-desktop
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: a etot kak snesti? )))
<OnkelTem> apt-get purge gnome-desktop?)
<[Raiden]> там сложнее, погугли ) В гугле есть строчки как удалить весь гном и т.д.
<[Raiden]> или пусть пока валяется
<[Raiden]> у меня в виртулке 14.04 как раз юнити + кде )
<[Raiden]> и ничего
<OnkelTem> Обалдеть. Не могу поставит кубунту-десктоп, - unmet dependencies
<OnkelTem> http://pastebin.com/phy22g1i - вот такая вот шляпа
<OnkelTem> ой, там левая команда сверху
<[Raiden]> u have held broken packages - сначала надо это исправить.
<[Raiden]> как - не ко мне
<andrex> проверь репы и сделай както так cd /var/lib/apt && sudo mv lists lists.old && sudo mkdir -p lists/partial && sudo apt-get update
#ubuntu-ru 2014-01-14
<snql> панки хой
<snql> может кто сконвертить файл в либре? csv -> xls
<[Raiden]> специально для snql http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yoABwIlX3s
<andrex> xD
<snql> специально для [Raiden]: Пользователь, добавивший видео, не сделал его доступным в вашей стране.
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> faith no more epic
<andrex> http://search.cpan.org/~hmbrand/Text-CSV_XS/MANIFEST Script to onvert CSV files to M$Excel
<snql> перл, ты серьезно?
<andrex> а тебе не всеравно?
<snql> мне что интерпретатор ставить с веб-сервером?
<andrex> ну можеш просто переименовать :D
<snql> просто возьми этот чертов файл, сконвертируй и пришли его мне обратно
<snql> я тебе за это носок подарю
<[Raiden]> а он откроется в либре?
<[Raiden]> я могу в общем-то
<[Raiden]> кидай файл куда-нить
<andrex> а мне лень ;D
<andrex> и вобще я на работе, нада поспать)
<snql> сек залью, там 900 мб файл просто
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> предупреждать надо сразу.
<[Raiden]> хотя можно попробовать
<andrex> проще ему либру поставить
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> snql: стой, ставь офис
<snql> да шучу я, уже конвертер нашел 0
<snql> :)
<[Raiden]> ienrf elfkfcm
<[Raiden]> шутка удалась
<andrex> накол его
<andrex> нефиг с царем шутить)
<snql> я же не наркоман гигабайт аплоадить со скоростью полмегабита
<andrex> ну, кто тебя знает)
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> всем привет
<tagezi> кто у нас в винде хорошо шарит? )
<SergeyIT> райден
<JohnDoe_71Rus> смотря что называется "хорошо"
<SergeyIT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<tagezi> ну.. моя родня отдала одному рукожопу бук, он туда накотил винду пиратскую
<tagezi> я вот думаю.. если он в скрытом разделе родную испоганил, можноли что бы я им сво отдал, со своего бука, и как это сделать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> лучшеб тебе дали, поставил бы линух
<tagezi> ну, я боюсь они с линухом не справяться.. они вообще нули в этом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можно попробовать найти образ винды для ноута на сайте производителя
<tagezi> о, кстати, да
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: спасибо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а потом подсунуть ключ с наклейки. так по крайней мере с XP было. как с последующими плохо знаю
<tagezi> ну нужно попробовать.. 5 тысяч жалко отдавать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> рукожопу за пиратку 5 рублей???
<tagezi> не, винда новая 5 к рублей будет стоить
<tagezi> а рукожопу нужно срок дать.. пусть лес идёт валит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а в принципе, если пиратка с корпоративным ключиком и нормально обновляется, то пофиг. никто не будет сличать
<tagezi> нет, она глючная и постоянно говорит что она пиратка
<tagezi> как в линухе глянуть скрытый раздел где винда седьмая стоит?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> gparted
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вроде все показывает
<tagezi> не.. мне нужно файлы посмотреть, что там, а не место что он занимает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> livecd и примаунтить правильно.  наверное
<andrex> убрать с него пометку скрытый
<tagezi> где? )
<andrex> в гпартед
<andrex> или партишенмаджик
<andrex> или еще в какой тама тулзе
<tagezi> спасибо
<tagezi> а примаунтить скрытый раздел можно?
<tagezi> ну и залесть туда
<andrex> а фз
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а попробуй копи/пасте на флешку его
<tagezi> =)
<SergeyIT> я не шучу же (
<tagezi> знаю, поэтому это ещё ржачнее )
<SergeyIT> чем?
<tagezi> ну а смысл его копипастить?
<SergeyIT> и делай с ним что хошь
<tagezi> ну скопипастил я его, и что дальше? с диска он не запускается.. это я помню, пробовал когдато
<tagezi> поставить его на другой комп, где гарантия что он запустится?
<tagezi> у самсунка в разделе скачиваний я не нашёл систему (
<SergeyIT> а товарищь точно снес скрытый раздел?
<OnkelTem> Привет! Я апгрейдился до 13.10 и сейчас у меня куча unmet dependencies. Не могу поставить например kubuntu-desktop. Кто-нить умеет разгребать такое?
<tagezi> это всё из-за мака )
<SergeyIT> не... из-за макака
<OnkelTem> И вообще это нормально если apt-cache unmet выдает на 100500 экранов список?
<tagezi> зачем люди обгредятся до 13.10 раскройте мне тайну?
<OnkelTem> tagezi: чтобы пожалеть об этом
<tagezi> нафига им система которой осталось 3 месяца жить?
<OnkelTem> блин
<OnkelTem> Зато тут сломанный гном. В котором не работают шотркаты, если выбрана русская локаль
<tagezi> чото он не маунтиться по человечески
<tagezi> говорит что нет такого каталога о_О
<tagezi> не, сам козявка )
<OnkelTem> По ходу придется систему с нуля ставить....
<andrex> да он сам туанул точку маунта указал неверно)
<SergeyIT> tagezi, http://nnm-club.me/forum/viewtopic.php?t=601897
<tagezi> SergeyIT: интерзет длочит этот ресурс
<tagezi> блочит
<tagezi> я в Питере сейчас ))
<SergeyIT> там много http://nnm-club.me/forum/viewforum.php?f=763
<SergeyIT> с телефона не закочать конечно (
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/1YbX9
<SergeyIT> а у меня показывает.. какой бук? и какая ОС?
<tagezi> надо поесть... потом ещё подумать )
<SergeyIT> имя скажит, может закачаю
<tagezi> samsung NP-RF710, Windows 7 Home Prem
<SergeyIT> tagezi, Recovery Partition for Samsung RC720 / Windows 7 Home Premium (х64) без SP1 - качать?
<tagezi> дай мне ссылку на источник
<tagezi> тебе то она зачем нужна )
<tagezi> и я ещё надуюсь что он просто бут испоганил, а сам раздел есть
<SergeyIT> tagezi, тебя же не пускают... http://nnm-club.me/forum/viewtopic.php?t=563137
<andrex> можно же вроде с диска винды грузанутся и востановление запустит а тама выбрать раздел где образ
<andrex> SergeyIT, ты ему ссылку дай на файл или торрент че тама, меня тож не пущает)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: http://answers.us.samsung.com/answers/7463/product/NP-RF710E/samsung-np-rf710e-questions-answers/questions.htm пишут что написаит им в емайл и они пришлют
<tagezi> ага, спасибо
<SergeyIT> andrex, ой.. регистрация требуется
<aleksei`> добрый день ))
<OnkelTem> Сейчас буду систему с нуля переустанавливать
<OnkelTem> Что ставиь то? 13 04?
<andrex> 12.4
<OnkelTem> Гспади, ну вот насколько же у них тупорылый сайт
<OnkelTem> Судя по всему действуют как в гноме
<OnkelTem> всё нужное - убирают
<OnkelTem> andrex: Почему не 13 04?
<andrex> а потому что она промежуточная и кривая
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что бы небыло соблазну на 1310 обновить )
<andrex> !lts
<ubuntuhelp> LTS — долгосрочная поддержка. LTS релизы операционной системы Ubuntu поддерживаются с момента выпуска 3 года для desktop редакции и 5 лет для серверной редакции.
<OnkelTem> JohnDoe_71Rus: я уже. Вчера днем стояла 12 04. Достали глюки. Решил обновиться... сначала до 12 10, потом 13 04, потом 13 10
<OnkelTem> и вот, теперь сношу систему
<tagezi> виндовс ему нужно ставить..
<OnkelTem> вот вот
<tagezi> что бы не спрашивал номер убунты )
<only_you> 14.04 нужно ставить)
<OnkelTem> only_you: а где хоть она лежит?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: следующей весной обещают девяточку
<OnkelTem> небось еще хуже, чем 13 10
<tagezi> 14.04 примерно такая же как и 13.10
<tagezi> только обновления глюков приходят почаще )
<only_you> OnkelTem: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<only_you> сижу на 14 и глюков не вижу)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> подожди немного ;)
<only_you> окда
<tagezi> может к окулисту сходить?
<OnkelTem> А, ну на фик. Пойду на 12 04
<only_you> ну сходи)
<tagezi> аа.. ты её не включаешь просто )
<OnkelTem> гыгы
<OnkelTem> only_you: ты на кедах там?
<only_you> юнити
<OnkelTem> ууу
<only_you> стоит и кубунта 14.04 дома
<OnkelTem> Меня всегда удивляло, как они придумывают названия для релизов? Что Дебиан, что Убубнта
<only_you> зачем они вообще нужні
<only_you> цифр хватает
<OnkelTem> вот вот
<OnkelTem> 14.04 трусы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> таз 21018
<tagezi> OnkelTem: ну, для убунту скорее всего космонавт просто листает детский справочник с животными и находя знакомые картинки на следующую букву в алфавите объявлякет название дистра
<tagezi> с дебианом проще.. там по названиям героев в мультике
<SergeyIT> tagezi, почитай... может интересно http://www.oszone.net/15743/selfmade_hiden_recovery_partition
<JohnDoe_71Rus> странный у него справочник
<tagezi> да спасибо
<tagezi> а винда имеет кучу предустановленных языков или только 1?
<andrex> 2
<andrex> либо 1 если английская
<tagezi> а что бы новый загрузить нужно новую винду покупать?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> нужно скачать пакет локалей
<tagezi> andrex: а чем отличаються образы x17 и x16, или это прихоть мс для авторизированых дистрибьютеров?
 * tagezi перстал офтопить
<user152> Короче, как я понял из топика, сайту убунту.ру можно доверять )
<OnkelTem> Оффтопик. Есть ручное производство, а есть - какое, когда станки используются?
<OnkelTem> Слово вылетело
<OnkelTem> Автоматизированное? Вроде не то
<user152> vfyeafrnehf
<user152> мануфакт..
<Anton2d> САПР - системы автоматизированного производства.
<user152> механизированное
<Anton2d> Подразумевается использование станков с ЧПУ
<[Raiden]> ЗАбавная новость http://lenta.ru/news/2014/01/14/nano/
<tagezi> сапр -это автоматизация документооборота
<[Raiden]> их товары на столько нано, что их не видно
<tagezi> [Raiden]: о, ты то мне и нужен.. ты же почти виндузатник )))
<[Raiden]> Ну, в общем да.
<[Raiden]> Мой стаж в различных виндах ощутимо больше.
<tagezi> можно в приват к тебе? а то я тут всех уже достал наверное )
<[Raiden]> если только быстро , я ухожу через 15 мин
<Anton2d> Система автоматизированного проектирования (САПР) - я на эту специальность учился когда то.
<Anton2d> Именно все это относится к ЧПУ и т.п.
<[Raiden]> проект и производство не совсем одно
<Anton2d> ТАП - технологии автоматизированного производства.
<Anton2d> Все это очень рядом ляежит ....
<OnkelTem> Ясно. Спасибо
 * JohnDoe_71Rus думал что ручное производство это зубилом и молотком. а автоматизированое это такарный станок
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вы уже ЧПУ придумали )
<Anton2d> а тогда станок с ЧПУ - это какое ? роботизированное ;) ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почти
<Anton2d> а вот и нет ;)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> высокотехнологичное
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с привлечением наукоемких кадров
<Anton2d> японское это ;)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> немецкое тоже бывает
<tagezi> кто помнит канал поодержки мелкомяхких на фриноде? )
<tagezi> в списках нет ( помер наверное
<andrex> ##windows чтоли
<andrex> ##windows-ru
<andrex> tagezi, ^
<OnkelTem> Хочу чип в мозг. Чтобы программировать оттуда
<OnkelTem> Вчера посмотрел первую серию "Интеллекта", новый сериал, с чуваком из Лоста в гл. роли. Обзавидовался.
<OnkelTem> tagezi: да просто windows
<OnkelTem> tagezi: надери им задницу!
<andrex> я бы вирусы писал под такой чип, и было бы у меня много рабов :D
<OnkelTem> andrex: Девид Блэйн, ты?
<andrex> да конечно, еще шерлок холмс
<OnkelTem> Было бы круто. Только подумал, а строка кода уже готова. Или например нужные программы запустились.
<tagezi> ох.. плохой я информатик.. самой распространёный вирус не согу установить на комп ))
<OnkelTem> tagezi: тебя покинул Билл Гейтс за твои POSIX-грехи
<tagezi> OnkelTem: прошла девушка в момент содания мысле о коде.. и понеслись проблеммы )
<OnkelTem> tagezi: фи! А ты подключился к ней, взломал, сделал дело, вернулся к работе
<tagezi> угу.. случаной создал цикл и превратился в кролика )
<tagezi> ты наверное не програмер и не представляешь какие иногда бывают люпы )
<tagezi> я позовчера сдавал численные метода "поиск корней в уравнении" забол что я могу угадать сразу корень, в итоге у меня искало на 1 корень меньше чем положено )
<tagezi> а в другой примере находило 2 одинаковых )
<OnkelTem> tagezi: куда нам до вас
<OnkelTem> thorough
<OnkelTem> oops
<royek> ку чатлане
<royek> кто нибудь знаком с vim? или другими редакторами? нужно из текстового файла удалить все точки ))) это возможно?
<royek> кто нибудь знает как это сделать?
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> сед пользуй
<tagezi> ну или writer
<tagezi> если со строкой не дружешь
<royek> в смысле?
<tagezi> что именно в смысле?
<royek> нужно все точки удалить из документа. не вручную а автоматически. вручную то понятно х нажимай да удалять будет. но это долго и не оправдано
<tagezi> текст?
<tagezi> LibreOffice стоит?
<royek> текст да и там слова типа пошел... то есть после слов сразу по три точки вместо пробелов может быть
<royek> либре конечно стоит
<OnkelTem> royek: cat file | tr -d .
<tagezi> открой в нём документ, нажси ctr+h
<OnkelTem> royek: cat file | tr -d "."
<royek> OnkelTem пробоую
<tagezi> в первой строке . в следубщей оставь так заменить всё
<tagezi> сохрани во что хочешь
<tagezi> плюс в том что откатить можно сразу если что )))
<OnkelTem> royek: cat file | sed 's/\.//'
<royek> cat ~/01.txt | tr -d "."
<royek> не помогло
<OnkelTem> royek: cat file | sed 's/\.$//' - чтобы точки только в конце удалять
<tagezi> кат то зачем?
<tagezi> sed может принимать файл как поток
<OnkelTem> ну я и сделал поток
<OnkelTem> stdin
<tagezi> так нафига делать поток, когда можно просто файл в конце поставить?
<royek> либре тоже эфекта ноль
<OnkelTem> tagezi: я не считаю, что это проще. Это частный случай
<OnkelTem> Более общий случай - как раз stdin
<tagezi> вот так тебе чит и вшивай в мозг, а потом постядерную зиму перезимовать придуться )
<OnkelTem> )
<OnkelTem> tagezi: tr не умеет наример файлы читать
<tagezi> сед умеет
<royek> по всей видимости слово "слово..." воспринимается как одно слово
<OnkelTem> tagezi: и что?
<tagezi> а ему вообще лучше врайт пользовать, ибо нефиг лазить в троку коль не понимаешь что там происходит
<OnkelTem> royek: может у тебя три точки - это 1 символ?
<OnkelTem> tagezi: похоже на то
<tagezi> а может у него вообще не текст )
<OnkelTem> tagezi: да, может у него жепег!
<tagezi> нет, архив со вложеним xml
<royek> точно три точки один символ тока теперь надо заменить на пробел а то некоторые слова сольются
<royek> cat file | sed 's/\.$//'
<royek> сюда что добавить?
<snql> что быстрей, делать поиск в файле перебором или делать это через where в sql?
<tagezi> пробел )
<OnkelTem> royek: cat file | sed 's/\.$/ /'
<OnkelTem> ага
<OnkelTem> только надо смотреть какой код у трех точек
<snql> в sql данные получается отсортированными хранить нужно, чтобы получить прирост?
<OnkelTem> и как передавать эти коды седу тому же
<tagezi> в тексте нет троиточия, насколько я помню
<tagezi> или это очень странный текстовый формат )
<OnkelTem> tagezi: в Юникоде есть, а в тексте значит нет. Нюню
<tagezi> пример )
<tagezi> вот прямо с клавы и сюда )
<tagezi> без копипастов )
<OnkelTem> да легко́
<tagezi> квадратик? )
<OnkelTem> 2²
<tagezi> троиточие )
<OnkelTem> 3 × 3 = 9
<tagezi> а не фиг знает что )
<OnkelTem> да есть где-то... просто я не пользуюсь
<OnkelTem> ща вот попробую
<tagezi> угу, и никто не пользуеться
<OnkelTem> …
<OnkelTem> вот
<tagezi> ибо нет на клаве такой буковки )
<OnkelTem> РАльт-слеш
<OnkelTem> -10°
<OnkelTem> tagezi: Welcome to the Unicode world!
<tagezi> snql: пользуй sql что тебе велосипед пользовать то?
<royek> ага в либре получилось
<royek> просто скопировал это троеточие и в "найти" скопировал
<royek> в заменить пробел поставил
<OnkelTem> так и надо было
<OnkelTem> прально
<royek> благодарю всех
<snql> tagezi: вот все вопросы отпали ) http://experimentalis.ru/svoj-poisk-fajly-ili-baza-danny-h-sobstvenno-e-ksperiment/
<snql> детям покажу
<royek> со старым новым годом! всем всех благ!
<royek> и всем здоровья
<tagezi> royek: ты если в строке не понимаешь, пользуй либру, там всё видно.. если нужно переносы ставить, просто ставь галочку что это выражение
<OnkelTem> и тебе не болеть!
<OnkelTem> Ох уж этот богомерзкий жопенофис
<OnkelTem> tagezi: в общем, если тебе спецсимволы будут нужны, у меня их есть, спрашивай, не стесняйся! :)
<oles> Расходы Canonical в основном обусловлены выплатой зарплаты сотрудникам, поэтому довольно очевиден один из путей выхода на безубыточность — сокращение неприбыльного персонала (разработчики дистрибутива Linux).
<royek> что это последние релизы убунты?
<OnkelTem> Правильно, оставить лойеров и дизайнеров. Остальных уволить. А, ну ещё директора.
<royek> потом если это все платное станет? то если создастся сообщество продолжающе убунту. нужно что код переписывать как из мандривы мадегею сделали? или убунта это в принципе дебиан. и практически "своего" в убунте нет?
<oles> платным оно врядли станет
<oles> своего мало
<OnkelTem> Зато есть свой крипто-сайт
<oles> а вобще я думал раньше что каноникл не в убыток работает а вот оно че оказывается
<royek> дак каноникл изначально же на субсидии было
<oles> так они актично в бизнес последние годы шли
<oles> активно
<royek> ну шли потому что им сказали что как хотите так и выживайте. вливаний больше не будет
<oles> а кто их спонсировал?
<oles> и почему перестали
<royek> ну этот как его
<royek> милиардер
<royek> который первый космонафт турист
<oles> так он вроде никуда не делся
<royek> просто он не хоче больше вливаться
<royek> ))
<royek> походу на туризме бабло просадил ))
<royek> луны кусок купил
<royek> и тому прочеее
<royek> ))
<oles> или убыточный дистрибутив спонсировал
<royek> не что ни говорить дист классный
<royek> ну еще есть минт дебиан
<royek> тот тоже ни че так
<royek> еще бы от салькуляты отделилась ветка чисто бинарная было бы вообще хорошо
<royek> ))
<royek> калькуляты*
<antoroid1d> тэст
<antoroid1d> ping
<ubuntuhelp> antoroid1d, Ну понг, и что?
<oles> ping
<ubuntuhelp> oles, Fail!
<[Raiden]> Да уж, Марк на убунте просадил не мало денег. Ведь всех этих разработчиков и менеджеров надо кормить.
<[Raiden]> Может быть кружки с лого убунты немного окупают, но не значительно )
<royek> дак было время что и диск бесплатно с убунтой можно было выписать по почте
<royek> ну факт что убунта одна из самых популярных осей линукс на декстопах
<royek> так что Марку можно памятник ставить )))
<[Raiden]> Это да. Пропиарить у него получилось.
<[Raiden]> Есть масса факторов которые ему неподвластны. Например Юнити использует технологии гном3.
<[Raiden]> И мне кажется это не лучшие технологии за всю историю линукс )
<SergeyIT>  лучше бы на qt сделали
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0114/h_1389710163_1642024_4dbb7874e7.png airdroid
<[Raiden]> http://yadi.sk/d/UkOH2BbNFz8nj - рингтон от jolla
<alekcei> привет
<oles> alekcei, привет
<user152> Получится ли установить из под винды убунту, не имея физического дисковода?
<alekcei> через usb
<[Raiden]> есть ещё способы установки по сети
<[Raiden]> и даже устанвоки в чрут  или с виртуалки на реальынй разел - но тут потребуются ощутимые знания. Что бы исправить фстаб и загрузчик как минимум.
<user152> Я скачал образ. Хочу установить пока на одну из флешек, т.к. на компе только один дисковый том. Если устанавливать "через usb" какие нужно сделать махинации теперь?
<[Raiden]> если ты хочешь поставить на флэшку, то тебе наверное на вторую флешку, что бы загрузить установщик. Либо виртуалку и там подключить флэшку и поставить на неё.
<[Raiden]> наверное надо*
<user152> Ну вот у меня образ, я его монитрую...
<user152> запускаю инсталлятор?
<user152> и указываю флешечный том
<[Raiden]> да, если ты говоришь про загрузку с имиджа в виртуалке.
<[Raiden]> в самой винде ты ничего не запустишь
<user152> после перезагрузки продолжится ли инсталляция системы, или не найдя диск с которого она ставится система откажет дальше что-либо делать
<user152> А...
<[Raiden]> установка проходит в 1 этап, без ребутов.
<aleksei`> [Raiden], если с wubi ставить, то вродь он ребутит комп ))
<user152> А почему спод винды не запустить?
<[Raiden]> может быть , если места достаточно, лучше отрезать место под убунту. На хдд и флэшку использовать для записи туда установщика )
<[Raiden]> aleksei`: а вуби всё ещё существует? я слышал что ег оуже нет.
<[Raiden]> user152: потому, что у виндовс другой формат бинарников.
<aleksei`> [Raiden], передо мной на столе лежит загрузочная флеха с бубунтой 13.10 и в корне валяется файл wubi.exe
<[Raiden]> в общем требуется загрузка. Либ ос флэша, либо в виртуалке. Либ очтение как ставить по сети )
<[Raiden]> Ну тогда, если хочешь, попробуй рассказать. Я не в курсе про вуби )
<user153> последнее что услышал: [19:21] <[Raiden]> user152: потому, что у виндовс другой формат бинарников.
<aleksei`> [Raiden], ну эт почитать мне сначало надо, чтоб расскаазть ))
<user153> Да у меня нетбук суперский: вместо харда 7 гиговая SSD
<user153> Смотрел ролик "16 бит тому назад" на ютубе, там он с винды ставил, какбы.
<SergeyIT> user153, а у меня нетбук старенький... с ssd на 256 Гб (
<user153> суперский в кавычках*
<SergeyIT> так и пиши - у кавычках
<user153> Забыл их
<user153> и дефис
<SergeyIT> а ssd  поменять, не?
<aleksei`> [Raiden], а ты прав, вуби умер, при запуске тупо перезагрузиться провит и включить загрузку с флехи
<aleksei`> user153, да, была раньше утилита, которая позволяла из мастдая установить бубунту и даже стянуть образ нужного дистра из сети
<user153> SergeyIT , мне и с ним хорошо.
<SergeyIT> user153, значит не очень, если хочешь поизвращаться
<[Raiden]> За ролики на ютубе мы не в ответе. Несколько версий назад была возможность установки из винды в вайл и загрузка оттуда.
<[Raiden]> можешь взять программу типа unetbootin записать имидж убунты на флэшку и потыркать в режиме лайва. )
<SergeyIT> и кто пробовал вуби?
<aleksei`> SergeyIT, я пробовал, правдо давно, ещё при 10.04 наверное
<user153> aleksei` а он (ведущий) вроде показывал, что мол, вон оно как все просто, забегаем на убунту.ру , устанавливаем. Видео не старше года.
<aleksei`> user153, за ролики мы не в ответе, тебе же сказали ))
<user153> Да, я счас виртуалку поставлю, всё норм.
<user153> Подскажите компактную)
<user153> метров 100 хотябы
<[Raiden]> Хм, меньше 100 если только virtualbox.
<[Raiden]> В твоем случае ещё можно найти другана с ещё 1 флэшкой или внешним двд приводом.
<user153> Выбрал версию пораньше vmware
<user153> 40
<user153> Спс.
<user153> У меня флешек хватает
<user153> И даже комп есть еще один
<user153> как минимум
<[Raiden]> тогда всё просто )
<[Raiden]> я бы всеравн осоветывал бы ставить на раздел на хдд. Это как бы более всем привычный вариант...
<[Raiden]> и перед этим лучше почитать, что принято делать раздел подкачки, корень и хомпапку раздельно
<user153> Купил 2-терабайтник и внешний корпус, но не донес и уронил. Запускался на внешнем один раз через три. На большом компе не пробовал еще.
<[Raiden]> какая жуткая история )
<[Raiden]> никогда не ронял хдд
<user153> Спешил.
<[Raiden]> я бы сдал по гарантии по причине не работает.
<user153> Т.е. однажды я поставляю на хдд, но счас мне интересен минимализм
<[Raiden]> каждый сам себе ссзб )
<user153> Просто интересно использовать комп не только "прямому" назначению, а действительно по прямому, чтобы не ждать заругзки гигантской ОС, чтобы посмотреть фильм или номер телефона
<user153> Есть 0,99 линукс, но мне не хватает знаний и упорства чтобы его поставить.
<user153> целеустремленности
<[Raiden]> вин 8.1 грузится феноменально быстро. там частичный хибернейт по умолчанию включен.
<user153> Но зато та машина на которой он работает жрет в 10 раз больше энергии
<[Raiden]> )
<user153> Ну я чисто теоретически
<[Raiden]> Каноникал кажись не в убытке http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38849
<[Raiden]> а.. не прочитал сразу, всё тратят )
<user153> Вспомнил для чего еще нужен минимализм -- для сервера.
<[Raiden]> Я домашний пользователь и считаю чт минимализм необходим только когда есть какие-то реальные причины для экономии )
<user153> Я скупердяй
<user153> И у меня есть идеи.
<user153> )
<user153> Нужно дома сервер замутить...
<user153> Т.к. платить за хостинг не вижу причин.
<user153> Идеи, конечно же, околобредовые, но все же...
<[Raiden]> да не, нормально. У меня был 1 знакомый держащий дома хостинг и продающий.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> и вроде бы у него там хостились. Сколько-то денег капало. Так что, сервер дома вполне реально, если хочется.
<[Raiden]> но возможно не очень надежно в плане аптайма.
<user152> [20:55] <+user153> Идеи, конечно же, околобредовые, но все же...
<user152> Зато не скучно. )
<user152> (как чекать MD5 checksums and SHA1 checksums. ? )
<user152> (ладно это счас вообще не важно)
<[Raiden]> для виндовс есть программа fsum , умеет чекать с консоли разные суммы.
<[Raiden]> а так, и гуи есть.
<[Raiden]> если поискать.
<[Raiden]> а в лине md5sum , shasum
<user152> Спс.
<user152> Убунту =/= линукс? )
<[Raiden]> ну, линукс вообще слово более чем резиновое.
<[Raiden]> и убунту линукс, и федора линукс и в роутерах линукс и андройд - тоже линукс.
<[Raiden]> и даже в моём телевихоре от лж - линукс.
<[Raiden]> но все эти линуксы ощутимо разные.
<[Raiden]> Если говорить про ядро то безусловно , а если про ос, то линукс не имеет четких очертаний ) Поэтому убунту - линукс, но со вкусом убунты и дебиана.
<teddyp1cker> gnu/linux - ядро, ядро != ОС
<teddyp1cker> поэтому ос линукс неправильно говорить
<teddyp1cker> а ос *bsd - вполне
<[Raiden]> Но люди говорят
<user152> А я думал ядро -- это Линкус, а обочка - ГНУ. или это оболочка ядра ) А сама ОС это еще более обволакивающая оболочка?
<user152> сама ОС без гну и линукса
<user152> С виртуалкой всё норм, настраиваю. А то когда-то пытался ставить, писало что мой процессор не пригоден...
<teddyp1cker> user152: ос если очень грубо = ядро + драйверы + основные библиотеки + прикладной софт
<[Raiden]> гну проект по созданию свободной реализации юникс. Ну по крайней мере так был оизначально. Реально же ос - это конкретынй дистрибутив. Т.к. у них разный состав и назначение бывает и  никакой готовой гну\линукс нет.
<teddyp1cker> вот gnu/linux это лишь ядро
<teddyp1cker> есть основная либа еще  libc elibc
<[Raiden]> меня бы тут поколотили наверное, за такое объяснение. Так что я скрываюсь.
<teddyp1cker> bionic( которая у андроида )
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: ядро без приставки гну/  )
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: хм, а как же столлман?)
<teddyp1cker> user152: под прикладным софтом обычно понимают то что работает на уровне пользователя ( не в ядре )
<[Raiden]> а что столлман? с толлман к ядру линукс никак не относится, он лидер проекта ГНУ ) , который это ядро использует.
<[Raiden]> у проекта кстати есть и своё, только не работает нихрена - hurd
<teddyp1cker> работает)
<teddyp1cker> недавно релиз был)
<[Raiden]> )
<teddyp1cker> там же вроде как линусу компилятор был нужен в тч и для ядра
<[Raiden]> ну что-то конечно работает. Только что-то никому не надо )
<teddyp1cker> а тут столлман у которого все есть кроме ядра
<user152> лубунту сколько озу нужно (попробую на виртуалку поставить сначала) ?
<user152> lubuntu
<[Raiden]> ядро линукс конечно написано для того что бы собираться gcc  ,но в целом можно было бы и без этого обойтись.
<teddyp1cker> только вот линукс только к 3.12 в clang собираться начал)
<[Raiden]> Я 1 раз собирал компилятором от Intel , но требовались патчи в общем.
<[Raiden]> это гуглится если надо
<teddyp1cker> user152: зависит от того что ты хочешь запускать
<teddyp1cker> user152: но вообще 512 метров чисто для ДЕ и легкого браузера будет достаточно
<user152> Ну вот я скачал с глагна Лубунту образ и хочу протестировать его на виртуалке. В настройках виртуалки можно выбрать кол-во ОЗУ...
<user152> teddyp1cker , спс.
<[Raiden]> user152: если верить из странице то от 128мб. Может таки есть если использовать сотф который из коробки. Н оесли скажем поставить гимп и попробовать на таком объёме открыть  картинку 20-40мп и ещё обработать
<[Raiden]> то врятли получится
<teddyp1cker> user152: если ты там хром запускаешь - то конечно lxde не спавет
<teddyp1cker> он так разжирел что я на маке на сафари свалил
<user152> Хром не перевариваю )
<[Raiden]> если нужен современный комфортынй десктоп, то с любым де лучше иметь минимум 4гб рам ) Просто потому, что такой сча софт и задачи. Включая тот же браузер.
<teddyp1cker> ну до 20 примерно версии я нарадоваться не мог - все шустро на моем старом ноуте с селероном и 2г памяти
<teddyp1cker> но во что сейчас он превратился
<user152> хром это такой же вирус, как виндоуз
<teddyp1cker> там свой clang компилятор уже есть
<[Raiden]> ну, если использовать хром с кучей вкладок + 1-2 чата и особо напрягаться с многозадачностью. То и 2 гб хватит, спору нет.
<[Raiden]> не напрягаться*
<teddyp1cker> в браузере. Компилятор. Не javascript а нативный код в clang-представлении
<teddyp1cker> скоро свою vfs воткнут
<[Raiden]> в общем. далеко не зря в телефоны суют уже до 2гб рам, а десктопы разрешают в себя впихнуть до 36-48 гб. )
<[Raiden]> короче от задачи зависит. Если под задачу надо 2-3гб, то экономия 200-300мб за счёт де не сущесвенна.
<user152> Смартфоны же можно не Андроидом прошить?
<[Raiden]> ну, можно наверное ) но те же винмобайлы тоже стремятся к 2гб рам.
<teddyp1cker> ой не хочу я начинать холивар про рядом лежащий айпад которому  на все про все 1 гига хвтает (с учетом ретины)
<user152> А ДЕ это что?
<[Raiden]> user152: лхде в данном случае.
<[Raiden]> окружение раб. стола.
<user152> Пусть стремятся, чем больше -- тем лучше, цены же постепенно уменьшаются
<teddyp1cker> user152: Desktop Environment
<[Raiden]> угу, а задачи не становятся легче. В той же люмии 41мп камера. И ещё ещё надо быстро обработать )
<[Raiden]> её ещё*
<teddyp1cker> user152: набор панелек виджетов и сопуствующих приложений
<teddyp1cker> user152: которые хоть как целостны и интегрированы с друг другом
<user152> Я думаю можно настроить ось так, чтобы всё летало, повыключать гигабайтные графоны и прочее...
<user152> Ну с 41мпкс , конечно, ничего не сделаешь.
<teddyp1cker> user152: см Gnome 3 c идиотской идеей неотключаемого композитинга (тени анимации) где шейдеры на ЦПУ гоняются
<user152> Спс
<teddyp1cker> а правосланый kwin умеет как минимум 3 режима работы ;)
<user152>  teddyp1cker ну они же все с опенсурсом, можно поковырять (теоретически)
<user152> Я ,конечно, не прогер.
<user152> но интерес есть )
<teddyp1cker> user152: ну можно, только в опенсорс как везде - если ты один нуждаешься в фиче то либо пили либо соси лапу
<user152> Да, я и не надеюсь на кого-то)
<[Raiden]> иногда можно пописать разработчикам , послать багрепорты. )
<teddyp1cker> user152: или же если есть чувак у которого есть время и нервы мейнтейнить в свободное время проектик
<user152> Raiden "+1"
<[Raiden]> Я в своё время писал разрабам клементина что хочу cue и дэдбифа , что хочу базу.
<[Raiden]> в первом случае свершилось
<teddyp1cker> просто ты не один писал  - куе многим нужно
<teddyp1cker> а вот с плагином для вк всем влом возиться)
<user152> А в Убунту бывают такие окошки с которых текст хрен скопируешь?)
<[Raiden]> если да, то не часто. Я не помню.
<[Raiden]> Есть окошки где не сработает пкм
<[Raiden]> но ту тесть ещё буфер выделения.
<user152> В роликие (16 бит тому назад) показывался в Убунту чудо-каталог где находятся все программы которые можно установить, мол, не надо рыскать по всему интернету, все подготовлено.
<[Raiden]> ну это на очень примитивном уровне рассказано. В большинсве дистров есть репозитории, без них бы софт пришлось всем собирать самостоятельно
<[Raiden]> и то что доступно в чудо-каталоге - это то что ест ьв репозиториях убунты
<[Raiden]> но там не всё.
<teddyp1cker> user152: ubuntu для приложений  использует библиотеку gtk. Она позволяет для виджетов (надписей кнопок и тд) отключить выделение и контекстное меню
<teddyp1cker> user152: поэтому отключаемости копирования текста зависит от того как написано конкретное приложение
<[Raiden]> Тут так давн оникто ничего не спрашивал , что я увлёкся ))
<user152> Просто в винде иногда хочется скопировать текст с диалогового окна, а не тут-то было.
<user152> Кубунту он ставил себе, этот тип из ролика.
<[Raiden]> в кубунте есть тоже свой аналог центра приложений.
<teddyp1cker> стремный если честно
<[Raiden]> muon-discover зовётся
<user152> The keyboard hook timeout value is not set to the value recommended by VMware Workstation. This can cause keystrokes to be lost when the host is under stress. We recommend that you allow this application to update the value.  Once this value is updated, you must log out and log in again in order to have the value take effect. Click "OK" to update the value, "Cancel" to leave it unchanged.
<user152> Всё таки скопировалось )
<user152> Что такое кистроукс и киборд hook timeout
<user152> In normal circumstances, keystrokes is describing the act of typing something using a keyboard
<user152> Видимо что-то связанное с набором текста, который может пропадать когда система выполняет слишком много работы.
<[Raiden]> кубунта самая антиминималистичная редакция
<[Raiden]> ой какие длинные слова )
<user152> Гружусь
<[Raiden]> Недвно читал про 1 американку, которой было тяжело произнести город Железнодорожный
<user152> Ну у нас полстраны не может длинный слова выговаривать)
<user152> длинные*
<user152> особенно в школьном возрасте
<[Raiden]> типа приехала учить русский и афигела от длинны некоторых слов.
<[Raiden]> я правда слышал что у немцев есть ощутимо длинннее.
<teddyp1cker> user152: здесь про то что есть индикаторы которые показывают когда ты что-то на клавиатуре набиваешь
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0114/h_1389726540_5471193_ad1746ed09.png - выбиралки софта в кубунте.
<snql> что обсуждаем? у кого длинеее? у меня самый длинный
<teddyp1cker> user152: в виртуалбоксе есть такая иконка внизу окна
<snql> можете поверить
<teddyp1cker> snql: пруф
<[Raiden]> Siebenhundertsiebenundsiebzigtausendsiebenhundertsiebenundsiebzigster - 777 777-й по-немецки.
<user152> Спс.
<user152> Raiden по сути тоже что у всех других, только без пробелов
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: это не спортивно - так и по-русски писать много
<teddyp1cker> причем длинее будет
<[Raiden]> user152: в общем да.
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: так это не прикол, это правильное слово. А у нас без пробелов будет ошибкой.
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: это незначительные грамматические различия. У них и существительные с заглавной буквы пишутся
<[Raiden]> Ну, согласен. Хотя. речь шла про длинное слово )
<andrex> утра!
 * andrex злой, невыспавшыйся и голодный
<andrex> Sergey_IT, бу
<[Raiden]> начни с еды.
<andrex> угу, ща тока найду кого съесть
<Sergey_IT> я не вкусный (
 * snql проспал весь день
 * snql потыкал злого andrex палочкой
<snql> teddyp1cker: парень я свои достоинства направо и налево первому желающему демонстрировать не буду
 * andrex побил палочкой snql
<snql> andrex: а чего невыспавшийся то, с охраны?
<andrex> уснул поздно
<snql> andrex: а сколько у тебя время сейчас?
<andrex> 4 утра
<snql> оО
<[Raiden]> переживёте немного оффтопа?
<[Raiden]> На встречу с главой российского МИДа госсекретарь США Джон Керри прибыл с двумя картофелинами. В ответ россияне преподнесли госсекретарю США розовую шапку-ушанку.
<user152> Бабе подарили
<user152> Там какая-то баба была американская
<[Raiden]> да, он передал потом
 * andrex помер, не пережив оффтопа
<[Raiden]> оказывается баян )
<user152> Фото показывали, она лучезарно улыбалась в ней.
<user152> Вчера новость была же.
<user152> Какие-то потепления в отношениях. Сегодня показывали сюжет про Сталонне, учил журналистку боксировать.
<user152> (временные)
<snql> есть какой-нибудь онлайновый сервис, который строит таблицы и связи по sql-запросам?
<snql> нужно большой кусок запроса увидеть, чтобы наглядней
<teddyp1cker> не понял
<teddyp1cker> а картинку
<snql> ну представление в виде таблиц и связей
<snql> как в студиях всяких современных
<teddyp1cker> типа ERd диаграмм?
<snql> ага
<teddyp1cker> онлайн не видел
<teddyp1cker> устанавливаемые штуки есть
<snql> например?
<teddyp1cker> sqlfairy
<teddyp1cker> оракловая балалайка
<teddyp1cker> sqldeveloper
<teddyp1cker> umbrella должна уметь
<teddyp1cker> недавно нужно было по большой базе для документации картинок нагенерить - юзал toad + sqldeveloper
<snql> http://habrastorage.org/storage2/195/454/5dc/1954545dce7063070538124eee64ef86.png
<[Raiden]> http://www.adme.ru/fotograf/makrofotografii-snezhinok-585505/
<OnkelTem> Не спим?
<OnkelTem> Вопрос. У меня в десктопе используется hdd и ssh. На ssd стояла система, на hdd - /var, /home
<OnkelTem> Но фактически из 100Гб ssd использовалось около 12Гб
<OnkelTem> Сейчас я решил всё переделать. Собираюсь на ssd насоздавать разделов чтобы маунтить туда части, требующие ускорения
<[Raiden]> в хом попадают кэши и конфиги.
<[Raiden]> я бы держал на ссд
<OnkelTem> Там теперь будет /, /home, /var/www (это мои проектики),
<[Raiden]> а мусор всякий типа видео, звука на хдд
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: согласный, поэму вот там и будут теперь хомы
<OnkelTem> Я вот думаю, что из /var ещё на ssd пихнуть?
<OnkelTem> То есть выбор - либо весь /var, либо только отдельные штуки, типа /var/www, /var/lib/mysql скажем
<[Raiden]> обычн о5 лет дают примерно на жизнь ссд. Это довольно много, что бы не морочиться особо
<[Raiden]> а что лучше там разместить я не знаю
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: да я параноик в этом смысле....
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: я даже ссд купил серверный, переплатив в 2 раза
<[Raiden]> ))
<OnkelTem> и всё равно вот, как-то стремновато
<OnkelTem> А, пихну весь /var! Будет повод хоть раз в жизни настроить бэкапирование правильно
<[Raiden]> ну либо сдохнет, либо нет. чего тут бояться. Быстро сдохнет - не будеш ьбольше покупать
<OnkelTem> Вот вот )
<[Raiden]> в варе мусора в общем-то хватает. /var/cache/apt например
<[Raiden]> погугли как другие делают )
<OnkelTem> У меня за полтора года /var занимает 45Гб. Из них 30 - мои проекты из которых 15 - архив, который можно конечно держать отдельно. В общем 30-40Гб для /var - за глаза. Короче - встанет на ССД как родной )
<[Raiden]> если что-то сдохнет - я не виноват )
<OnkelTem> Ок )
<OnkelTem> Меня бесит ситуация с S.M.A.R.T. Какая-то бестолковая вакханалия
<OnkelTem> Кто во что горазд! Никаких стандартов.
<OnkelTem> Сегодня спецом читал про это. Пришел к выводу, что проще вообще забить и не смотреть на СМАРТ
<[Raiden]> ну в общем да. Как накороется , тогда и посмотришь ) Или есть какой-то демон который может сигналить если что не так
<[Raiden]> а может вру
<OnkelTem> Всё. Пора во все тяжкие. Да поможет мне партия!
<snql> у кого ispmanager? как пакет с этим долбанным pecl-intl называется
<andrex> sudo pecl install intl
<andrex> ребут апача
<snql> да уже из портов поставил
<snql> спасибо
#ubuntu-ru 2014-01-15
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<aleksei`> утра )
<royek> ку чатлане
<royek> кто нибудь пользовался синтезатором речи festival?
<royek> там можно doc docx файлы читать
<royek> ?
<SergeyIT> royek, сходи к ним и почитай, не?
<royek> ))
<SergeyIT> я espeak пользую, хватает
<royek> SergeyIT а что espeak лучше?
<SergeyIT> раньше по дефолту устанавливался, его и пользовал... а лучше/хуже - от задач зависит
<[Raiden]> royek: только обычный текст
<[Raiden]> местыне читалки находятся на довольно зачаточном уровне, в том числе и по качеству. Старый добрый дигало, многим известный ещё с вин9х времен, местами получше
<[Raiden]> со всем известным голосом николай
<[Raiden]> Это моё личное впечатление. Которое может быть неверным )
<[Raiden]> Сча попробую найти ... я когда-то записал пару фраз сказанных фестивалем.
<royek> ))
<[Raiden]> не нахожу. Если случайн опопадётся , т потом )
<royek> не простой текст кое как воспроизвел. похож на попгая из мультика про Алису. "Птица говорун отличается умом и сообразительностью"
<royek> *попугая
<royek> там где Алиса по разным планетам летала. в детсве очень нравился этот мультик
<[Raiden]> тайна третьей планеты.
<[Raiden]> у меня хранится в виде двд. лучшего качества не смог найти )
<[Raiden]> Согласно подсчету IDC, в период с октября по декабрь 2013 года было выпущено 82,2 млн десктопов и ноутбуков под управлением различных ОС, что на 5,6% меньше, чем год назад.
<royek> а куда стока ноутов?
<aleksei`> как куда? людям ))
<[Raiden]> Маркетинг многих заставил носить компьютеры типа ноутбука , даже тех кому не надо.
<[Raiden]> В спорах о нужности ноута не редко пишут: зато я могу сходить с ним в туалет.
<royek> не нужен то нужен но по идеи на планете 6 милиардов
<royek> 82.2 млн в год
<royek> на такое население
<[Raiden]> Мне например не нужен.
<[Raiden]> Я иногда задумываюсь о покупке читалки на электронных чернилах. Но останавливает то, что я не хочу носить второе устройство помимо смартфона )  Мне наверное подошел бы yotaPhone  , если бы был дешевле и получше.
<snql> кто с symfony2 знаком?
<OnkelTem> Первый день на КДЕ )
<OnkelTem> Полёт нормальный!
<OnkelTem> И чего я раньше его не пробовал
<only_you> плазма не падает?
<OnkelTem> Глючит. А есть варианты?
<only_you> ето біл сарказм. ну да ладно)
<OnkelTem> Например, не работает Logout или любой другой способ закончить сеанс
<OnkelTem> Это вообще позор я считаю
<OnkelTem> Уж такие-то вещи чтобы не работали - пфф
<only_you> дистр?
<OnkelTem> Стабильный. Вчера поставил. 12.04
<only_you> УМВР в 13.10 и 14.04
<OnkelTem> Чего?
<only_you> у меня все работает
<only_you> извини, лора обчитался
<[Raiden]> если ставить как kubuntu-desktop или заменить лайтдм с настройками от юнити на kdm , то логаую, смена сеансов и т.д. всё работать будет.
<OnkelTem> А у меня нет. На свежей системе. Прям вот вообще - нулёвая
<[Raiden]> или на лайтдм с презетами для кде.
<only_you> есть смісл ставить кеді посвежее
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: именно это я и сделал
<only_you> они все вкуснее становятся
<[Raiden]> У меня в общем всё работает.
<OnkelTem> Куда оно хоть логи пишет, чтобы разобраться почему Logout не пашет?
<[Raiden]> не знаю, может в .xseesion-erros что-то есть.
<[Raiden]> sess*
<OnkelTem> да, заглядывал, там ооочень много чего
<OnkelTem> Нет, конкретно при выборе Logout - в .xsession-errors ничего не пишется вообще
<OnkelTem> Просто... ничего не происходит
<[Raiden]> мне нечего добавить. попробуй обновиться если ещё нет )
<OnkelTem> И ещё после начала сессии, если через меню запустить System Settings, то оно не запускается: раскрытое меню виснет секунд на 10, потом просто закрывается. Со второго раза System Settings запускаются
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: конечно обновился
<[Raiden]> вот это уже , наверное можно проверить
<[Raiden]> запусти с консоли, может пишет чего
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0115/h_1389793871_4991409_bc035fa076.png - диалог смены сессии\начала новой.
<OnkelTem> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<OnkelTem> Вот что пишет. Но запускается (это уже после начала сеанса по крайеней мере)
<[Raiden]> Вот теперь можно подумать. Если будет идея - крикну )
<OnkelTem> Вцелом KDE лучше Гнома на порядок. Ну просто ни в какое сравнение. Да, слишком много всего наворочено, но я догадываются как что-то поменять практически без чтения документации или гугления
<OnkelTem> Лушче - для меня имею ввиду
<OnkelTem> То есть ифейс очевидный, понятный, быстрый
<OnkelTem> Хочу книжку прочитать по KDE :)
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: не посоветуешь?
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: попробуй набери qdbus  без параметров. Есть какие-то сообщения?
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: кстати, смена сеанса как у тебя на скрине  у меня тоже работает. По крайней мере это окошко сразу вылазит
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: не, просто печатает списко сервисов
<[Raiden]> тогда пока больше нет идей )
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: слушай, а вот ktorrent норм штука? Просто transmission уж слишком простой, так что я им не пользовался, а vuze меня делает несчастным
<OnkelTem> Самый лучший - это, конечно, utorrent. Но вроде как гуёвой версии под Linux пока не было
<OnkelTem> А с серверной возиться сейчас лень
<[Raiden]> Ну, мне хватает. Есть ещё transmission-qt и qbittorent
<[Raiden]> я использую ktorrent, но уменя нету каких-то предпочтений, я просто качаю торренты
<OnkelTem> Я мне надо теперь профессионально качать )
<OnkelTem> Я же теперь счастливый обладатель Raspberri
<OnkelTem> И дети требуют )
<[Raiden]> тогда тебе лучше иметь что-то в виде службы\демона наверное с управлением по вебморде. Может подойти и трансмишен.
<OnkelTem> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=297020
<OnkelTem> Нашел свою проблему
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: у тебя по ходу кеды новее
<[Raiden]> у меня были ве версии начиная с 4.7 и везде работал логаут
<[Raiden]> думаю сообщение про QDBusConnection с этим не связано, оно уменя тоже есть
<[Raiden]> какая-то другая причина
<[Raiden]> на форум напиши, если надо , я не в курсе.
<[Raiden]> у меня в 13.10 была проблема с qdbus , оно вообще не работало. Установкой 1 пакета вылечилось.
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: Книги не знаю, онлайн достаточно инфы по кде.
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере по юзабилити, по глюкам может и нет )
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0115/h_1389795508_2808410_d04d435dee.png диалог логаута. Значек там странный - у меня тема плазмы из дистра chakra
<[Raiden]> Когда в рамках 1 ос , 1 де, даже когда мног одистрибутивов. Можно легко брать оформление например. И вообще масса плюсов. Например легче обучать людей чему-то одному.
<[Raiden]> Но что касается линукс, то тут рост кличества де только ускоряется.
<superorc> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<[Raiden]> графа рам юсадж улыбнула http://mylinuxexplore.blogspot.ru/2013/05/ubuntu-1304-vs-kubuntu-1304-vs-xubuntu_16.html
<[Raiden]> и видимо они потестили 32бит версии.
<aleksei`> ну да, у меня 12.04 бубунту х64, по дефолту из коробки кушает 500+ метров, кеды так же примерно
<[Raiden]> Хм, в виртуалке хотел посмотреть gnome-photos , 14.04. Но пакета нет. СТранно
<[Raiden]> похоже на ппа только, не стали включать весь гном в офиц репы.
<denis21> Какое щас там ядро в 14.14?
<denis21> Тьфу, 14.04
<[Raiden]> 3.13
<denis21> Ммм... Блин, а я вот с ним на 12.4 вынужден сидеть.
<[Raiden]> нет ппа под 14.04. Судьба не даёт мне привязаться к гном-технологиям.
<[Raiden]> Могу рассказать своё впечатление от запуска программ в юнити даше. Набираешь допустим фото, ждеш ьсписок софта, а тебе вылезают какие-то онлайн ссылки, какая-то музыка
<[Raiden]> и потом в этом надо смотреть
<[Raiden]> в общем даже как-то не смешно
<denis21> Наверно про юнити стоит забыть?
<[Raiden]> это вариант )
<[Raiden]> если учесть что это в виртуалке, то ещё просто приходится ждать пока даш прорисуется.
<denis21> Я первый раз лично пощупал юнити месяц назад, взяв ноут шефа на вечер домой. До этого только по разным статьям в инете видел... Как-то ещё большее отвращение появилось...
<denis21> Ммм. Кстати. А что для виртуалок юзаешь?
<[Raiden]> вмваре плейер последнее время.
<[Raiden]> 8.1 хотел посмотреть. На моем железе в вбоксе его невозможно запустить. Так и прелез.
<NoOova> Всем привет
<NoOova> как включить перетакскивание с зажатой alt в гноме?
<NoOova> C super вот таскается
<denis21> А есть тут кстати кто с qemu-kvm+virt-manager знаком?
<NoOova> кто-то знаком
<NoOova> тут один чел - владелец debian.pro
<NoOova> вспомнить бы кто
<NoOova> inkvizitor86sl чтоли ник
<denis21> Интересует возможность прокидывания на лету оборудования, памяти, дисков, видокарт и т.п..
<denis21> Ммм. Да, о debian.pro наслышан.
<denis21> virt-manager всегда просит ребутнуть виртуалку.
<denis21> Только если там какой-нить охринительный (для меня хотя-бы) продакшн - ой как не хотелось-бы.
<denis21> Бытуют слухи, virsh выручает + sudo service udev restart в нутри виртуалки... Как-то интересно более тестов и опыта от опытных людей на эту тему.
<OnkelTem> Вот в КДЕ какое-то всё прям аккуратненькое. Иконки на десктопе - тоже.
<OnkelTem> В Гноме - оглобли
<[Raiden]> NoOova: я толи в гимпе, толи ещё где-то сталкивался с комбинацией альт+мышка. Уже и не помню. Но в общем из-за этог овсегда переключал на вин+мышка.
<denis21> О кде - http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38687 стоит-ли? (20 компов, с кедами с репов 12.4 + калькулейт линукс)
<NoOova> OnkelTem: что скажешь? http://www.phpdbg.com/docs/getting-started
<[Raiden]> Каждый сам решает. В 1 стороны мы все должны поддерживать труды каноникал , т.е. Юнити. )
<NoOova> Ну юнити да
<denis21> 20-компов - ноуты, неттопы, обычные десктопы с мамонтовым железом )
<NoOova> жнити единственное чем можно пользоваться
<OnkelTem> NoOova: хм...  первый вопрос сразу - это чем-то лучше xdebug'а&
<OnkelTem> ?
<[Raiden]> ))
<denis21> Мы тут только чат-два (?) назад говорили, о юнити возможно надо забыть. :)
<NoOova> OnkelTem: ты почитай что это
<NoOova> xdebug умеет разве работать как gdb?
<OnkelTem> NoOova: да, ок
<NoOova> Интерактивно т.е.
<NoOova> прямо в консоли
<OnkelTem> NoOova: не уверен. У него свой протокол
<NoOova> ага
<NoOova> он на xml-транспорте работает
<NoOova> А это интерактивно дебажит, хоть опкоды смотри
<NoOova> О юнити не надо забывать
<NoOova> когда запилят гтк4 (конечно же это будет форк qt4), и будут делать Gnome 4 то все будут пользоваться Unity
<denis21> Кошмар!
<[Raiden]> Мы все помним. Только кто-то помнит и радуется, а кто-то помнит и скорбит )
<OnkelTem> NoOova: бугага ))) (насчет форка qt4)
<OnkelTem> NoOova: тогда на фиг не нужен Гном будет
<OnkelTem> с его Gobject'ом, в общем=то очень здравым
<NoOova> ну dconf, и т.п. плюшки
<OnkelTem> и js в UI - это крутота
<NoOova> Ну почему бы нет
<OnkelTem> впрочем, ничего не мешает всё тоже самое сделать для КДЕ. Если уже не сделали
<NoOova> зато проще "верстать" клиентский UI
<NoOova> это уже как XAML и WPF по смыслу)
<NoOova> всмысле просто делать красивые вещи
<OnkelTem> NoOova: в теории проще. Как это сделано в Гноме сейчас - тихий ужас. Я честно пробовал пару экстеншенов написать. Проще повеситься сразу
<[Raiden]> Ну, у них свой путь. Каноникал не будет улучшать или дополнять кде. Им надо написать своё + оно должно быть похожим теперь хотя бы частично на убунтуфон.
<[Raiden]> а форка кути не будет, я думаю ) Вот гтк4 будет обязательно - у ред хет много денег.
<NoOova> Ну при текущем состоянии гтк - будет однозначно
<[Raiden]> Что бы долго развивать куда хочется.
<OnkelTem> Да, выпускать систему, в которой смена локали отрубает все шорткаты - это непростительно
<OnkelTem> В КДЕ я смотрю гораздо более сложные вещи на удивление прогнозируемо работают
<NoOova> Проблем много конечно
 * OnkelTem последний раз ставил KDE в 2001
<NoOova> Кстати зоткеи починили уже?
<NoOova> У меня не работают на русской раскладк
<OnkelTem> NoOova: это было последней каплей, после чего я поставил KDE
<OnkelTem> NoOova: в 13.10 по крайней мерене работают
<OnkelTem> в 13.04 работают
<OnkelTem> NoOova: уже спросил Derick'а по поводу че он думает про phpdbg
<NoOova> А кто это? Я не знаю
<OnkelTem> Автор xdebug
<OnkelTem> #xdebug
<OnkelTem> Ну или один из девов
<NoOova> В твиторе?
<NoOova> а
<NoOova> прошу прощения :)
 * OnkelTem внимательно смотрит
<OnkelTem> ничего ничего, бывает )
<OnkelTem> да, автор xdebug, собсной персоной
<OnkelTem> (глянул на xdebug.org)
<OnkelTem> толковый вообще чел надо сказать )
<NoOova> Ну так конечно
<NoOova> Ну и сказал он то, что итак понятно :)
<artus> вечер
<Sergey_IT> поздний
<artus> факт
<artus> скуууукаааа скучная
<NoOova> Жесть) Я думал ты материшься
<artus> я же не умею :)
<artus> NoOova, расказывай чегой у тебя интересного
<NoOova> Хотя да. это было бы литературно
<NoOova> artus: работу ищу, задание тестовое делаю, новый фреймворп изучаю, думаюю о двух сертификатах
<artus> безысходность прям какаято :)
<Sergey_IT> ужыс (
<NoOova> Ещё думаю как бы прочитать книжку одну
<NoOova> в которой ооочень много непонятно
<artus> чето непорядок, плющит и колбачит, чаю чтоль попить , вобщем непривык с работы раньше 10 приезжать :(
<NoOova> Конечно я знаю способ с тремя прочтениями, но это таак долго
<NoOova> А ещё, вчера поставил доту2 в стиме под дебом. Блин красота то какая
<artus> нууу, нечитай :) проблема чтоль :)
<Sergey_IT> есть способ - не читать
<NoOova> так проблема
<artus> фу таким быть
<NoOova> нельзя так
<artus> дотка же чисто задротская фигня
<NoOova> дак я поставил чтобы проверить запустится она на моей системе или нет
<NoOova> так то я кроме контры ни во что не играю, да и в контру раз в полгода
<artus> эммм, вопрос, а с какого перепугу ей не запуститцо? :)
<NoOova> Debian unstable)
<artus> нафига тебе унстабля, тестинг же есть
<NoOova> Нафиг мне тестинг на десктопе)
<NoOova> он старый что ппц
<artus> че???
<NoOova> Года на 2 остает от убунты
<artus> так, я вот даже ругатцо не хочу с тобой :) но тестинг как бе адын в адын бунта :)
<artus> и вот ненадо мне расказывать ))
<NoOova> Ну тогда это был просто "вброс!
<NoOova>  - чтобы не ругаться :)
<artus> так, я чаю ща запилю и раскажи чего нить интересненького
<NoOova> Да у меня у самого все тише воды ниже травы
<NoOova> Как новый год?
<artus> ну так строй роботов, бум захватывать мир :)
<artus> норм, как то спокойно и трезво прошол
<artus> и так же спокойно и трезво идет дальше :)
<NoOova> Миньенов)
<artus> juf
<artus> ога
<NoOova> А мы тут игрушек купили сходили... http://cs314323.vk.me/v314323939/5f08/wBU9I9BX4gQ.jpg
<artus> ооо, я тоже бы в настолку поиграл
<artus> лет 15 не играл, ужс
<NoOova> Способ расслабиться и не думать че сказать о чем поговорить
<artus> да поговорить то на самом деле проблем никаких, всеравно словесные потоки ниочем , а вот зарубитцо в настолку годную я бы зарубился
<NoOova> ну тут не настолки, тоесть настолки но не рпг например. просто игры для компании
<NoOova> А есть всякие хитрые, цивилизация например, или вархаммер
<artus> да по мне хоть тупо дайсы побросать и фишечки подвигать :)
<artus> слууушай, а не попадалась под руку чего нить настольное по нету? :D
<[Raiden]> шахматы
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> нафиг :D
<NoOova> Видел монополию онлайн
<NoOova> гдето
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: а есть ли в КДЕ аналог gnome-open, чтобы из консоли открывать файлы как если бы они из dolphin открывались?
<OnkelTem> ты не поверишь, нашел
<OnkelTem> kde-open
<[Raiden]> удивительно )
<OnkelTem> Главное успеть задать вопрос перед тем, как сам найдешь на него ответ
<artus> зачем искать, это все тлен и суета
<[Raiden]> xdg есть ещё
<[Raiden]> но я как-то без них обхожусь
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGaF1BUF-BE#t=87  шагают смешно
<[Raiden]> http://blogs.gnome.org/nacho/files/2014/01/gedit3.png
<NoOova> [Raiden]: Ужасный шрифт
<NoOova> просто ужасный
<NoOova> Поставь патч infinality
<[Raiden]> этож не мой скриншот.  официальный с ресурса гнома
<NoOova> Это новый "проводник"?
<[Raiden]> это текстовый редактор gedit
<[Raiden]> Я сразу тоже не угадал )
<NoOova> )
<NoOova> Бжкграунд как из виндовс 95
<[Raiden]> в кде кстати есть орнамент. Не такой правда как в 95.
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0115/h_1389823501_4250019_f9410f1275.png
<NoOova> Круто у тебя рейнджеры HD
<NoOova> тож купил бы если бы на них скидку сделали в стиме
<NoOova> У меня вторые на дисках, со старфорсом ещё как только вышли купил
<[Raiden]> Я не купил. Поэтому кстати не стал проходить. Там начинаются некотоыре изменения типа кучи астеройдов. Н оудалить руки не дошли.
<NoOova> Да все эти "революция" и прочее - говнище
<NoOova> Оригинальные вторые - самые интересные
<[Raiden]> ну, я бы не сказал
<[Raiden]> поднадоело правда уже.
<NoOova> загадки в них не осталось :)
#ubuntu-ru 2014-01-16
<tagezi> всем привет
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> andrex: тут
<tagezi> ?
<tagezi> так всегда, оратишься и сразу найдешь ман )
<tagezi> б*
<tagezi> не, всёравно куча глупых вопросов )
<tagezi> кто с бэдблоки ремантировал на ext4?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на fat и ntfs запускал mhdd с ремапом а там оно само все делало
<tagezi> мне интересно время за которое он это сделает
<tagezi> как я нашёл
<tagezi> ещё интересно, а не потрет он мне систему при этом.. понятно что инфа в бэдблоках потеряна, но остальное вроде пока работает.. просто виснет система когда читать начинает от туда..
<tagezi> но в масе своей всё равботает нормально вроде
<tagezi> в линухе можно e2fsck пользовать для пометки блоков..
<tagezi> мне к завтраму нужно курсач доделать по БД, и если это всё сейчас начнёт занимать отвратительно много времени, то может дешевле будет купить новый винт нафиг.. этот всёравно умирает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> через mhdd все будет делать электроника винта. и определит бед и перенесет в резервную облать и пометит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> система пото проверит файловую систему на целостность и все.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> винда после такого поднимается после чекдиска
<tagezi> эм.. и где я возьму дос? )
<tagezi> из под дос-бокс можно запускать? ))))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачемдос? загрузочный диск. там все есть
<tagezi> и сколько по времени она проверяет?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> от размера диска зависит если полную проверку делать. если долго ждать, я после первых ремапов, когла пошла хорошая поверхность прерываю и гружу в систему
<tagezi> и чем она от badblock отличается?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.ihdd.ru/mhdd-documentation-ru
<tagezi> чото я не уверен что она осилит ext4
<tagezi> я конечно не ас в винчестерах, но насколько я помню, бед блоки нужно внесни в таблицу раздела, поставив флаг бедблока
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ей без разницы на файловую систему. она работает с диском
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: http://www.ihdd.ru/mhdd-documentation-ru#scanning с remap
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: на пальцах.. как линух узнает что туда нельзя писать инфу?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> винчестер сам пометит блок как бед и сделает перенос (ремап) оставшихся данных в резервную область
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://wiki.autosys.tk/Linux%20FAQ.%D0%A0%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BF-remap-%D1%81%D0%B1%D0%BE%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%8B%D1%85-%D1%81%D0%B5%D0%BA%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2-%D0%B4%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B0-bad-blocks-%D0%B2-Linux.ashx во чего нашел но непонятно )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.ihdd.ru/forum/kak-pravilno-sdelat-mhdd-remap-t9005.html
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: тоесть если потом отформатировать винчестер, то бэд блоки будут всёравно исключены?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> они уже самим винчестером отбракованы
<tagezi> круто.. наверное мои 50 мегобайт будет проверять месяца 2
<tagezi> я только не помню в структуре винчестера запоминающее устройство
<JohnDoe_71Rus> полтера часов 4 -5 наверно проверяет. а 50 метров в лет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хотя тоже от интерфейса зависит
<tagezi> ладно.. пойду чинить
<tagezi> спасибо
<aleksei`> утра
<tagezi> e2fsck 1,5 часа будет проверять
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: mhdd уже отработал?
<tagezi> я использую e2fsck
<tagezi> я и так карму се е попортил видать использованием винды =)
<tagezi> блин, язиковых пакетов не хватает ( транслит бесит
<tagezi> наверное, пол часа еще мучаться
<Leagnus> общение 2 программ: лончера и ФМ (файлового менеджера)	http://clubs.ya.ru/ubuntulinux/replies.xml?item_no=10436
<ctrlok> пипл, кто чем деплоит на прод?
<tagezi> тут вроде рускоязычный канал )
<ctrlok> )))
<ctrlok> да это я так, для поддержания разговора
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: ты понял что он хотел?
<tagezi> нет
<tagezi> наверное какоето извращение
<tagezi> типа запустить иксы в писидос )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как пропатчить кеды
<tagezi> вроде кеды нормально работают
<tagezi> после пометки плохих секторов... странно.. он в начале был
<ctrlok> ладно, другой вопрос, мож есть гуры баша - как адекватно, не седом, удалить символ переноса в одной строке?
<tagezi> в nano получаеться офигенно )
<tagezi> хотя можешь большее извращение попробовать.. ed
<tagezi> ctrlok: если религия не позволяет сед пользовать, но нужно автоматизировать, тогда либо любой скриптовый язык подойдёт.. пхп, перл.. ну или если только строкой, то ман авк, вим
<ctrlok> та ну, я могу сделать ruby -pe ".chomp", но это скучновато
<tagezi> тогда на си пиши )
<tagezi> или на ассме )) весело будет неделю примерно )
<ctrlok> только без точки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> че мелочиться, сразу в машинных кодах бинарник набить
<tagezi> бинарник не интересно, его за пол дня можно стряпать капипастом )
<tagezi> кусочками порузарь и соединить )
<tagezi> е*
<artus> ку
<andrex> artus, бу
<tagezi> andrex: ку
<artus> андрююююшкаааа энд тагезяяяяя
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: эм. ты точно artus?
<tagezi> да, андрей и лера приветствуют вас )
<tagezi> господин =)
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, нед, я не я :D
<tagezi> блин, как люди в росии живут? потовина сайтов забанена провайдером, по дорогам страшно ходить, все говорят только по русски
<JohnDoe_71Rus> больше похоже на кого то с 2 X хромосомами
<artus> абижаиш, полторы, мне чужого приписывать ненадо :D
<andrex> мы выживаем
<tagezi> да я вот неделю на родине.. ваще офигеть..
<tagezi> я не выживу ещё неделю наверное
<artus> tagezi, эт каким тебя занесло то?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: ты прав, но не во всем потовина сайтов забанена провайдером, по дорогам страшно ходить, все говорят по-молдавски, по-туркменски, по-...
<tagezi> да  сесию приехал сдавать
<artus> и как успехи двоешник?
<tagezi> три 5
<JohnDoe_71Rus> три по 0,5 это хорошо сдал :)
<tagezi> чмсленные методы, дскретная математика, теория систем и системный анализ
<artus> не ругайся :D
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> короче ещё 3 экзамена и диф зачет остался
<[Raiden]> ctrlok: а почему не седом?
<[Raiden]> я иногда использую tr
<artus> tagezi, учеба зло, лучше к 3й мировой готовился бы, учился бы полезному ремеслу которое пригодитцо после тотального армагедца :D
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: да на самом деле на ноль.. когда сдавал числ методы опозорился по полной.. не додумался что я могу сразу корень угадать, а препод хитрый дал именно так
<tagezi> видать много на этом ловит людей )
<tagezi> програму пришлось при нём переписывать )
<[Raiden]> ctrlok: echo -e "1\n2" |tr -d '\n'
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: почему то сейчас придумал "зачетку Шредингера" ))
<tagezi> это когда не понятно поставил препод оценгу или нет? "квантовая теория зачеток"? )
<tagezi> к*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не откроешь, не узнаешь что поставил
<artus> меньше знаеш - крепче спиш :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: до команды "Рота подъем!"
<artus> лесом командиров :)
<tagezi> а операторов это касаеться? )
<artus> ну каак начнут орпать про роту так и их тудаже :)
<ctrlok> [Raiden]: круто
<OnkelTem> КДЕшники! Скажите пожалуйста, есть ли хороший докер для КДЕ? По типу Docky, по типу маковского
<OnkelTem> И можно ли убратьпанель снизу вверх тогда?
<[Raiden]> 1. фиг знает 2. но можно уграничть размер панели по краям и взять таскбар иконками. И будет док из стандратной панели.
<[Raiden]> огр*
<[Raiden]> ну и docky ты можешь использовать в кде если хочется.
<OnkelTem> Насчет таскбара и иконок не совсем понял
<ctrlok> [Raiden]: ну я ж говорю, можно и седом, можно и перлом, можно и рубями, можно вообще awk '{printf $0 }'  сделать
<ctrlok> но с tr - то что надо.
<tagezi> OnkelTem: а кайро не подходит?
<tagezi> я доче настраивал как в макоси
<tagezi> а родной кдешный на верх перемещал как в гноме
<tagezi> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0120/h_1358710856_1615749_93cd58c37d.png
<tagezi> как-то так было
<OnkelTem> tagezi: крутота! Как ты это сделал?
<OnkelTem> что за каиро? это же вроде как библиотека какая-то графическая
<tagezi> кайро-док
<OnkelTem> это Widget KDE или ,
<OnkelTem> ?
<tagezi> cairo-dock
<tagezi> не, это не их виджет
<OnkelTem> понял, ставлю
<tagezi> но его можно настроить, и у него есть опенджил
<tagezi> там столько настроек что ты можешь развлекаться в сласть.. это единственное что можно настроить как в макоси
<ctrlok> я себе тоже как в osx сделал https://www.evernote.com/shard/s9/sh/4ad27afc-914d-4b08-bf9b-295b3fc0fa6b/6318766f8b8ebf9620bf66f65f87f5b2
<[Raiden]> Классические панели можно менять в достаточном объеме ) http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0116/h_1389871369_1810758_1b0455e320.jpeg , http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0116/h_1389871436_3846662_2b9b35c3c6.png
<OnkelTem> tagezi: поставил, класс1
<[Raiden]> на втором шоте в виртуалке юнити. Это я кому-то показывал деградацию конфигуратора пользователей. Там нельзя например выбрать\добавить группу.
<[Raiden]> диалоги настроек из гном3 напоминают порой склеротика, котоырй каждую версию забывает пл паре опций )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не, ты не понял.. у человека огрызок, на который он поставил убунту, и теперь пытаеться из неё сделать обгрызОС
<tagezi> =)
<[Raiden]> Я всёравно рекомендую стандартную панель.
<tagezi> нут что бы купить нормальную железку, и не пытаться подражать
<tagezi> я тоже )
<[Raiden]> а вот идея  таскбара \запускалки в 1 флаконе я считаю гениальная. И наверное можно сказать что такой таскбар изобрела эпл, хоть и обозвали доком.
<[Raiden]> Когда такое появилось в вин7 и в кде - я был практически счастлив ))
<tagezi> мало тебе нужно для счастья)
<[Raiden]> ну, это местчковое минисчастье )) У меня ещё глобальное есть.
<ctrlok> я, кстати, помню как в win7 это внедрили и было пару плагинов, которые делали аналогично для кед
<[Raiden]> для гнома2 кстати тоже был плагин, назывался dockbarx , для стандартной панели.
<[Raiden]> у меня тут шоты на все случаи жизни )) Я их не удаляю когда есть место http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0116/h_1389871436_3846662_2b9b35c3c6.png
<tagezi> у тебя теперь есть майлру с терабайнов, так что може их туда спихнуть когда место кончиться )
<tagezi> пусть майлрушники посмотрят на нормальные системы )
<[Raiden]> забить таким хламом - это вариант )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://top.rbc.ru/society/13/01/2014/898902.shtml немного социальной политики. прощайте учителя
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: да давно уже прощай росия
<tagezi> вчера экзамен сдавал по Терии систем, чуть от позора не умер, какой бред приходилось выдавать за знания
<tagezi> ничего общего с ТС не имеет вообще.. и этому в универе учат..
<[Raiden]> В кде в целом можно использовать любые прогарммы-панели. Т.к. свои не являются обязательными, как в Юнити. И вообще идея модульности  ощутимо лучше реализована.
<[Raiden]> а кде5 будет ещё более модульным. Особенн ов плане всяких библиотек и компонентов.
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0116/h_1389873932_9343358_13b39adb9a.png - 2 рара разной битности.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: у нас сессию сдали 87% при этом показав уровень знаний 24%. ну как так можно
<tagezi> уровень знаний в 24% - это отсутствие знаний
<artus> это называетцо узкая специализация :)
<tagezi> 5% или 25% не имеет значения..
<tagezi> это называеться узкий интерект
<[Raiden]> смотря какой объём ещё
<[Raiden]> проценты дело тонкое, как и статистика )
<artus> статистика вааще самая бесполезная вещ
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: я вот только не запомнил, это результаты первого курса. или по всему заведению
<tagezi> не важно какой объём.. если ты по дисцеплине, после лекцый знаешь 25% от начитаного и того что должен был осилить самостоятельно, это ваще не очем, это значит ты не знаешь того что нужно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> продажная дефка, ваша статистика
<[Raiden]> tagezi: в общем согласен )
<[Raiden]> про объём я мимо пожалуй.
<SergeyIT> объем дефки?
<tagezi> измеряеться в количестве съеденых булочек )
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> блин, phpmyadmin накрутили.. скоро станет как ассес от мс
<tagezi> уже половину вещей можно делать не знаю sql
<tagezi> куда мир катиться? (
 * OnkelTem отлипает от настроек cairo-dock, озирается, пытается понять где находится
<OnkelTem> tagezi: ну наворотили! мама родная!
<tagezi> зато настоить можно реально как хочешь.. и не тяжолый при этом
<tagezi> там ещё есть 2 их )) обычный и с опенжл
<OnkelTem> tagezi: интересно, какой я поставил с apt-get
<tagezi> они оба ставяться.. там в меню смотри какой запускать
<tagezi> и если нужно в запуске посмотри какой у тебя сейчас грузится
<[Raiden]> вот та же фигня. Там не только много настроек, но и сам настройщик создаёт эффект хаоса.
<[Raiden]> поэтмоу я больше любил доки и авн )
<tagezi> всмысле в запуск и завершение
<tagezi> ну их не настроить так как хочеться иногда
<tagezi> и под мак вообще не настроить.. а кайро-док можно один в один настроить
<tagezi> человек хотел плясать и петь, ну вот путь и развлекается )
<[Raiden]> в маке док можно перемещать , менят ьразмер и скрывать. Этог овполне достаточно
<OnkelTem> Да почему-то так получается с этими доками, что вот ставишь, вроде отличный, всё умеет, а простейшие вещи - опс, и у не умеет
<OnkelTem> так что приходится ставить монстра, ради одной волшебной галочки
<[Raiden]> например?
<OnkelTem> Например, помню был каой-то док под Гном, сделанный в виде экстеншена
<OnkelTem> Всё умел, вообще супер. Жаль только группировал окна по десктопам! Такой дебилизм
<OnkelTem> по воркспейсам
<OnkelTem> то есть если запущено 3 хрома на разных воркспейсах (у меня - до 4-х хромов бывает), будет 3 иконки
<OnkelTem> То ес надо еще думать, по какой кликнуть
<[Raiden]> ясно. Я просто думал услышу что-то, что не умеет панель в кде, ну кроме тог очто на не доком зовётся.
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: у нее вид не православный, не доковский
<[Raiden]> на самом деле мне в ней 1 опции нехватает. Есть такое умное автоскрытие, когда панель скрывается, только когда перекрывается окном.
<[Raiden]> )
<OnkelTem> Window dodge, в docky
<[Raiden]> угу
<OnkelTem> Intellectual в avn кажется
<OnkelTem> За что я люблю правильные доки - видны как иконки запуска, так и иконки запущенных
<OnkelTem> и колесо мыши переключает окна, ваще удобно
<OnkelTem> (если запущено несколько экземпляров)
<[Raiden]> в кде иконки незапущенных можно видеть и на классическом и на иконистом таскбаре
<[Raiden]> по пкм есть соотв опция.
<OnkelTem> tagezi: эм... я чет ток пока не понял, как оставить иконку на доке
<OnkelTem> а, всё, нашёль
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты работаешь менеджером по продажам, и у тебя процент )
<OnkelTem> LOL. Иконка music player. Кликаю, предлагает выбрать плеер, который запускать и дает на выбор плееров 15. Но... не угадала. Надо было в список audacious поместить!
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: а что, KDE тоже теперь через Пульсу пашет?
<[Raiden]> Ну как бы, сложно не говорить о кде, когда тема про кде )
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: если пульс есть - да.
<OnkelTem> Это хорошо.
<OnkelTem> Я люблю пульсу
<OnkelTem> Было время, ненавидел люто, выдирал с корнями. Потом научился заворачивать ALSA через Пульс и проблемы практически кончились
<OnkelTem> а потом и это стало не нужно, так как практически все нужные прилады стали поддерживать пульсу
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: а каким плеером пользуешься? Амарок?
<[Raiden]> да разными, в основном клементин
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: помню пробовал, но почему-то на нём не остался. Чем он тебе нра?
<OnkelTem> Как же всё быстро в KDE! Только нажал, уже запустилось
<[Raiden]> тем что наиболее покрывает мои потребности и наверное тем что у меня раньше был фубар настроенный примерно так же.
<OnkelTem> Ха, я тоже фубаровец )
<[Raiden]> единсвенное что немног осмущает. Амарок умеет интегрироваться с непомук и рейтин гвыставленных в амароке может быть увидел в файловом менеджере
<[Raiden]> а клементин такой интеграции с кде не имеет
<[Raiden]> увиден*
<[Raiden]> Я вид ег оплейлиста немного перенастроил, под вид клементина. Сча покажу. Но чаще всетаки пользую клементин
<OnkelTem> Я поставил Клементин. Вспомнил. Он реально крутой, ваще нравится. Я посто тогда помню искал плеер с поддержкой тэгов CP1251
<OnkelTem> Потому что отечественные мудрецы, наиздававшие кучу MP3 дисков умудрились именно в CP1251 тэги прописать
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0116/h_1389877570_2503068_df5e2c60a0.png
<[Raiden]> амарок кстати научили рекодить теги, ещё умеет qmmp
<[Raiden]> но я сразу конверчу в утф
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: крутота
<[Raiden]> в клементине ест ьгенератор случайног оплейлиста на указаннео количество треков, а в амароке динамический плейлист постепенно добавляющий указанное количество треков
<[Raiden]> такое вот ещё отличие. ну и амарок не умеет cue - надо разрезать.
<tagezi> на буках в кде только амарок.. ибо всё остально не подхватывает Fn
<tagezi> они не придумали пока настройку нормальную для Fn
<tagezi> мне пришлось с климентины слезать из-за этого
 * tagezi кинул ложку каки и ушёл дальше делать контрольные )
<[Raiden]> там ест ьручная донастройка хоткеев.
<tagezi> нифига она не пашет
<[Raiden]> у меня сразу подхватывается  мультимедиа кнопки на десктопе.
<tagezi> незнаю.. я умучал и плюнут.. что угодно ставиться, кроме Fn
<[Raiden]> ну, мои соболезнования )
<[Raiden]> ноуты вообще отдельаня тема. Не редко требующая допила в плане клавы и тача.
<[Raiden]> надо был олет 10 назад начать сертифицировать ) Как делает мс. А так берешь и если не погуглил, фактически не знаеш ькак будет работать.
<[Raiden]> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BeDgcJaCMAAdIDD.jpg
<[koshka]> Здрасте
<[koshka]> Где Скай делся?
<SergeyIT> Скааай!
<[koshka]> Вы явно что-то с ним сделали!
<[koshka]> Признавайтесь
<tagezi> мы со скаем?
<tagezi> он нас бросил.. и даже развода не дал
<tagezi> =(
<[Raiden]> Скай наверное оринтацию сменил. Судя по тому что все линки у бота на его блог не пашут.
<[Raiden]> или женился. Обычно это не редкая причина пропажи из чатов.
<[Raiden]> )
<[koshka]> Не. Он не мог жениться. Не мог меня кинуть так
<[Raiden]> Сегодня как раз кино смотрел по тв. Там жених ускакал прямо из загса к другой.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0116/h_1389884472_3735833_2b1b6548af.png - мои текущие расширения для фф. Фоткал для другого чата, сюда до кучи.
<[koshka]> Он не мооооог
<[Raiden]> очень может быть
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не обежай её.. знаешь как тапки тяжело стирать? )
<tagezi> может он просто в армию ушёл, надоели мы ему
<[Raiden]> а.. тоже случается.
<[koshka]> Тапки да....
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0116/h_1389883864_9545295_c4c163cf4c.png арчик с кедами и аппером. Аппер можно использовать и тут, как альтернатива muon. Картинка для людей с кде.
<baronos> [koshka]: заходит в ханг линукстолксы там скаюшко ;)
<baronos> Заходи*
<[koshka]> Та он афкает же))
<baronos> ping
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<baronos> Он только вот ссыль кидал
<[koshka]> Дождь запарил. Сильный такой..ужс
<[Raiden]> это где?
<[koshka]> В Феодосии)
<baronos> У нас +10 сейчач
<[koshka]> Ну у нас так же наверное
<baronos> Завтра ваш дождь у нас будет
<[Raiden]> а.. Вспомнил, да.
<[Raiden]> А у нас в мск началась зима. Где-то -6-8 и снека см 5. До этого практически была осень
<ctrlok> а в Киеве осень :(
<ctrlok> примерно ноябрь
<OnkelTem> Я вот всегда когда достаю гаджет с холода почему-то ожидаю, что он будет быстрее работать )
<OnkelTem> Сказывается то, что дедушка был физиком-экспериментатором, занимался низкими температурами и являением сверхпроводимости
<OnkelTem> Ксати, он изобрел метод получения низких температур, которым пользуются сейчас во всем мире
<OnkelTem> В свое время он получил самую низкую температуру в мире
<OnkelTem> Но это всё оффтопик, сорри
<tagezi> OnkelTem: да тебя никто не читает уже )
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: обычн ов инструкции написан очто после холода включать через 2 часа )
<matrixd> tegezi: я еще тут
<andrex> а я уже тут
<[Raiden]> Корпорация Microsoft заявила о готовности предоставлять российскому правительству конфиденциальную информацию о пользователях коммуникационной службы Skype, которая ей принадлежит, сообщает InSerbia
<[Raiden]> антитеррор в общем
<andrex> и ща комуто будет рекорд по холодной температуре
<andrex> [Raiden], а это уже и так всем известно)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> мне понравилость слово принадлежат.
<[Raiden]> Всё что мы пишем и вводим по ходу кому-то принадлежит.
<andrex> ну кто больше запдптит тому и разболтаем)
<[Raiden]> это очевидно, просто обычн оне задумываешся
<andrex> типа "конфиденциальная" информация
<[Raiden]> угу )
<matrixd> посоны, а кто-нибудь тут понимает в sql базах? в частности в sqlite?
<tagezi> да.. я какраз контрольную дописываю )
<tagezi> офигеть, я её дописал )
<matrixd> tagezi: поясни плс. Вот смотри. На поля с текстом есть такая штука как макс. кол-во символов. Так вот. Если я поставлю значение допустим в 100 тысачь символов, будет ли каждый раз при создании 1 записи заниматься ~0.8 мегабайт или нет?
<matrixd> тоесть если я создам 10 записей, отожреться ли у меня 8 мегабайт, несмотря на то, что в поле отведенном под эти самые символы у меня их будет 0<=x<=100 допустим
<tagezi> будит )
<matrixd> ясно
<matrixd> спасибо, это я и хотел узнать
<tagezi> ставь столько скоько нужно
<matrixd> всмысле?
<[Raiden]> пустое место забивается чем-то чтоли?
<tagezi> там есть оптимизация базы данных, но ты каждый раз не будешь его делать, это ещё геморнее будет
<tagezi> нулями
<[Raiden]> красотень
<matrixd> мне 1 раз нужно 100, другой раз 100 тысач знаков
<matrixd> грубо говря
<tagezi> не, может за последние 2 года что-то изменили, но раньше за это руки отрывали
<matrixd> так что думаю поставлю максимальное, больше которого точно не наберу=)
<tagezi> там же есть поля под большой текст..
<matrixd> и сколько под них выделяеться?
<tagezi> 65000
<tagezi> вроде, не помнб точно
<matrixd> ну вот столько и поставлю
<matrixd> еще раз спасибо
<tagezi> не.. если ты поставишь чар то у тебя оно будет добиваться до полного
<matrixd> поясни
<tagezi> там есть спец поле под больие тексты
<matrixd> да
<matrixd> есть
<matrixd> в чем его преимущество?
<matrixd> заюзаю конечно же, но всеравно интересно
<[Raiden]> На коробке, в которую упакован герой обзора, написано, что Turbopad 500 – это сверхкомпактный планшет/смартфон 5”
<[Raiden]> 5 дюймов , просто крошка
<[Raiden]> )
<matrixd> ладно, споке убунтучат
<tagezi> ладно, не успел
<tagezi> блин, на создают баз, а ты думай потом почему у тебя база растёт так как будто там биомасса сверх быстрого развития на квантово-карпускулярном корме живёт
#ubuntu-ru 2014-01-17
<andrex> !hi
<ubuntuhelp> Привет! Добро пожаловать на канал #ubuntu-ru
<tarokinoe> как удалять символы одновременно на нескольких строках в VIM?
<svetlana> перед s после воеточия перечислите строчки через запятую
<tarokinoe> Извините, как это будет выглядеть на таком примере. Вот такая строка к примеру, как удалить пробелы одновременно на первой и второй строке:
<tarokinoe> 1     11
<tarokinoe> 2     22
<svetlana> :1,2s/ //g
<tarokinoe> Спасибо, а что означает g?
<tarokinoe> еще, я обнаружил, можно через визуальный режим
<tarokinoe> а можно указать так: 1-2s/ //g
<tarokinoe> ?
<andrex> :h
<tarokinoe> а если нужно не удалить, а вставить, как сделать?
<tarokinoe> вставить дополнительные пробелы
<svetlana> tarokinoe, вставить где, после чего?
<svetlana> в начале? :1,2s/^/ /g
<boris_t> tarokinoe, выделяеш текст и двигаеш  <  >
<boris_t> tarokinoe, ctrl + v (или просто v) и shift + < или shift + >
<boris_t> tarokinoe, http://goo.gl/xcZpdU
<tarokinoe> boris_t, я нажал ctrl + v, выдел один столбец из пробелов и жму shift + >, чтобы добавить дополнительные пробелы справа от  выделенного столбца, но чето не работает
<boris_t> это чтоб двигать текст и/или фолды
<boris_t> как заменять текст в стоках тебе уже показали
<boris_t> с права он пробелы не добавит
<boris_t> он выделенный кусов подвитен в право если намёш shift+>
<tarokinoe> а, понятно, да двигает табами. А чтобы пробелы добавлял или даже не пробелы, а просто дублировал текст на несколько строк сразу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tarokinoe: посадить девочку и научить редактить копипастом :)
<boris_t> v ,выделил, y, 100, p
<boris_t> он те вставит выделенны фрагмент 100 раз
<tarokinoe> вау! круто) то что надо! Спасибо! И за ссылку спс!
<svetlana> какое-то у меня непрактическое восприятие, я не догадалась что вопрос непосредственно с отступами блоков кода связан
<tarokinoe> ваши советы тоже помогли, спасибо!
<Appicryst_> !nick Appicryst
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick Appicryst'
<ArtemZ> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<ArtemZ> !ATI
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<ArtemZ> >Для 11.10
<andrex> !askthebot > ArtemZ
<ubuntuhelp> ArtemZ, please see my private message
<svetlana> !askthebot > svetlana
<ubuntuhelp> svetlana, please see my private message
<svetlana> !askthebot > svetlana
<svetlana> нет ответа.
<andrex> svetlana, 18:09:33   @ubuntuhelp | svetlana, please see my private message
<svetlana> я не могу от него добиться ничего в личном сообщении
<svetlana> сейчас получается, он не очень щедро повторяет
<ctrlok> хай2ол
<OnkelTem> У меня в КДЕ часы показываются с AM/PM. Все настройки облазил, не нашел как сделать 24-часовой формат. Есть идеи?
<OnkelTem> Как в dolphin вбить IP адрес SMB шары? Я не понимаю вообще ничего
<OnkelTem> Какой-то он странный
<OnkelTem> Location bar вывел. Ввожу туда IP - делает в ответ не пойми что
<svetlana> OnkelTem: у него в левом нижнем углу «Сеть» или «Network» даёт руками попасть куда надо через список компьютеров на сети
<SergeyIT> http://rnd.cnews.ru/tech/news/top/index_science.shtml?2014/01/17/556708
<[Raiden]> Видео дня: захватывающий time-lapse подготовки к запуску космического телескопа Гайя http://www.3dnews.ru/795282
<Alagos> Привет. Я наконец-то подружил ubuntu и свой ноут ^_^
<Alagos> Что здесь нового?
<svetlana> я новенькая, наверное. так вообще мир идёт своим чередом
<svetlana> вы какую убунту поставили?  ubuntu? xubuntu? kubuntu?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> убунта она одна с большой буквы U
<[Raiden]> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> svetlana: еще забыла L и Ed бунту
<Alagos> svetlana: ubuntu - это и есть название дистрибутива который я установил, как ниже ребята уже подсказали ^_^
<Alagos> Новые лица, да и новые девушки-линуксоиды - это не может не радовать!
<svetlana> так и запомню, Вы этой гномой пользуетесь
<Alagos> svetlana: гномой?
<svetlana> Gnome 3
<Alagos> Нет, unity
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://greenevolution.ru/workshop/zhitel-krasnodara-sekonomil-bolee-milliona-rublej-postroiv-avtonomnuyu-teploelektrostanciyu/
<svetlana> аа, понятно.  я думала unity это просто панель слева, а всё остальное гнома
<[Raiden]> заморочили её голову. Сказали бы убунут и всё.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бубунту
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да мы зануды
<Alagos> svetlana: нет. Unity - это среда рабочего стола. И если менять unity на gnome3, но будет заменено все полностью ^_^ И не будет куска unity и куска gnome3 ^_^
<Alagos> !unity
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='unity'
<JohnDoe_71Rus> даже бот не знает кто такая, твоя юнитя
<Alagos> Хнык :-(
<Alagos> Не моя, но я её люблю ^_^
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скай вернулся?
<SergeyIT> он невозвращенец
<artus> утра
<Alagos> artus: и тебе
<Alagos> SergeyIT: а чего он ушел? И откуда? Из канала или еще откуда?
<Alagos> Признавайтесь, кто спугнул свету?
<Alagos> Свету*
<artus> электричество кончилось )
<SergeyIT> а не помню, он чего то говорил (
 * andrex пугает всех свет
<andrex> [Raiden] artus SergeyIT: бу
<artus> andrex, дароф андрюшка
<SergeyIT> andrex, ку )
<gaga_rin> SergeyIT: q
<[Raiden]> andrex: привет
<OnkelTem> Кто умеет шарить "Папки" на долбанном Windows 8?
<OnkelTem> Я ща монитор разобью уже
<OnkelTem> Идиотизм высшей пробы. Это ж надо, столько лет разрабатывать систему, чтобы сделать такое непотребство
<OnkelTem> Казлось бы, даешь общий доступ к "папке", и всё должно рабоать. Но нет, ещё нужно 100500 галочек проставить. Но я проставил, ок. Что дальше то?
<OnkelTem> Вот что выдает smbclient -L:
<OnkelTem> http://pastebin.com/q5NfFRE5
<OnkelTem> (Уже задал вопрос на #windows и на #samba, но там все спят как обычно)
<OnkelTem> Ах, наверное я забыл сделать скриншоты! Иначе как еще на виндоуз пользователь А может объяснить пользователю Б, какая у него конфигурация? Станартный метод - обмен джепегами.
<OnkelTem> Кстати, вы в курсе, что Windows до сих пор не умеет делать даже iso-шки, простите. И кажется не умеет их монтировать :)
<OnkelTem> Лан, сорри за оффтопик. Молчу. Но если у кого возникнет мысль как зашарить "папку" (блин, ну и название!), пм-ните мне плз :)
<andrex> умеет
<[Raiden]> а 2.5 хдд внешние юсб 3.0 , им хватит питалова от юсб 2.0?
<Sergey_IT> а инет что говорит?
<[Raiden]> пойду спрошу )
<snql> добрый вечер всем джедаям
<[Raiden]> вроде как должно работать. Особой ругани не замечено.
<[Raiden]> snql: привет
<Sergey_IT> проверь, расскажешь )
<tagezi> всем привет
<Sergey_IT> и тебе
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFN9jHyd0qw
<[Raiden]> http://phoboslab.org/ztype/
#ubuntu-ru 2014-01-18
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0118/h_1390011434_5189661_714097915e.png
<Scrimmer> andrex: :3
<Alagos> Йо-йо )
<OnkelTem> У меня перестал работать Bluetooth, ла ла ла
<OnkelTem> Просто взял и перестал. Вот так вот просто.
<OnkelTem> Перезагрузки не помогают. Адаптер есть, но он Down и ничего с этим не сделаешь
<OnkelTem> Причем ведь хоть как-то, но работало
<NoOova> OnkelTem: http://simpsonsclub.ucoz.ua/_ph/1/2/659031180.jpg
<[Raiden]> Перезагрузки не всегда меняют услвоия того что изменилось
<[Raiden]> Кажется я наконец определился с аудиоплейером, как освоил эту функцию
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0118/h_1390045442_5879162_0182cebd9b.png
<Alagos> [Raiden]: амарок хорош, но он тяжелый такой
<snql> амарок - создан извращенцами для извращенцев
<snql> для всего остального есть vlc
<[Raiden]> интерфейс влц никоим образом не приспособлен для аудиоплейера , особенн оесли у людей большая коллекция.
<[Raiden]> Довольно тяжелый. Но так вышло что у меня не переносное устройство, где он используется, а десктоп.
<[Raiden]> И хватает.
<OnkelTem> VLC на Андроиде кстати работает отвратительно
<OnkelTem> MAX Player — наш выбор
<OnkelTem> ой
<OnkelTem> MX Player
<[Raiden]> У меня тоже там mx. А на десктопе влц держу как запосной всеядный видеоплейер, но не слишком удобный.
<OnkelTem> а основной на десктопе какой?
<OnkelTem> у меня vlc
<[Raiden]> smplayer
<OnkelTem> потому что... сейчас скажу страшное... там громкость можно деалть 200%
<neoromantique> Привет
<neoromantique> Ребят, звука нет :C
<neoromantique> *в mpd, 13.10
<neoromantique> По шагам в вики прошелся, не помогло
<OnkelTem> neoromantique: speaker-test -c 2 работает?
<neoromantique> да
<neoromantique> вообще звук есть
<neoromantique> только в mpd нет
<neoromantique> в конфиге убрал альсу, поставил как аутпут pulse(localhost)
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0118/h_1390051960_6521546_c5afbf347f.png
<neoromantique> в papref выставил нужные галки
<neoromantique> юзера mpd добавил в нужные группы
<OnkelTem> neoromantique: пробовал запускать padsp mpd например?
<neoromantique> ncmpcpp обновляет медиатеку, но музыку не играет
<[Raiden]> найди другое руководство или на форум напиши.
<[Raiden]> padsp тут не нужен точно
<[Raiden]> но почему нет звука я не знаю
<neoromantique> padsp помог
<[Raiden]> это тольк подтверждает что неверно настроено )
<neoromantique> А нет, не padsp
<neoromantique> что-то из прошлых шагов помогло
<[Raiden]> гг
<OnkelTem> neoromantique: удали все конфиги mpd. Неужто он по-дефолту не может пусль подцепить
<neoromantique> по дефолту не цеплял
<[Raiden]> копию сделай, что бы второй раз не мучиться.
<OnkelTem> 13.10, одно ругательство только
<neoromantique> В общем, теперь работает
<neoromantique> Спасибо:)
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: крутота, значи не толоко vlc так умеет )
<OnkelTem> Кстати, поставив MX Player, я испытал нечто вроде usability orgasm, когда оказалось, что можно перематывать пальцем по экрану.
<OnkelTem> Особенно потому, что нашел я это не случайно, а намеренно, с первой попытки
<OnkelTem> Просто подумал, что было бы круто перематывать вот так
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> У меня было нечто похожее вчера, кога я допёр как в амароке работают фильтры по жанрам. Я даж скриншоты раскидал везде куда попало и даже на лор )
<[Raiden]> В неподвержденных валяется
<neoromantique> А мне лень настроить нормально жанры :(
<neoromantique> и вообще теги
<[Raiden]> Я часть сам забил, часть перекачал )
<[Raiden]> на это приличн овремени ушло и всё ещё ест ьпробелы. Н очто бы по стилю сгенерить плейлист - достаточно
<neoromantique>  neoromantique@InTreat:~/Music$ ls -laR | grep .mp3 | wc -l
<neoromantique> 1738
<neoromantique> Лень заморачиваться
<neoromantique> Адекватно выглядит в mpd, и на том спасибо :)
<neoromantique> в *browse по папкам))
<neoromantique> Райден, о ненужности кед -- Попробуй юнити, в 13.10 уже вкусно
<neoromantique> еще бы Dash выпилить)
<[Raiden]> Ну, я рад если кому-то нравится. Я же отношусь к Юнити как и к гному3. Берем например диалог добавления пользователя или настройки раскладки клавиатуры и видим  ужасную деградацию по сравнению даже с гном2, где настройки и так были слабо развит
<[Raiden]> ы.
<[Raiden]> док в стиле юнити и даш тоже могут вызывать споры, но писать не буду, много текста. Единсвенное что радует - очень качественные иконки.
<neoromantique> расскладку испортили в 13.10, да.
<neoromantique> я его прячу всегда
<neoromantique> запускаю по alt + f2
<[Raiden]> А я могу и прятать и просто убрать или добавить любое количество панелей. Исключительно мышкой без хавту.
<neoromantique> Я на кеды раз 5 слазил
<neoromantique> но больше месяца ни разу не протянул
<neoromantique> всегда находил НЁХ с которой жить не мог
<neoromantique> и уходил
<[Raiden]> ну, я о них часто говорю, но не настаиваю что бы все их использовали )
<neoromantique> больше всего люблю wmfs2
<neoromantique> но мне сейчас его лень отстраивать
<neoromantique> ибо Just Works™
<[Raiden]> в общем для меня юнити и гном3 почти одно и тоже. Может быть потом, юнити некст будет развиваться более самостоятельно и более для людей
<[Raiden]> Но на это надо время. А я хочу комфорт уже сейчас.
<neoromantique> Я бы не назвал это одним и тем же
<neoromantique> мб во время 11.04 оно и вызывало такие вопросы
<neoromantique> то сейчас, не вижу сходства
<[Raiden]> имеешь право )
<neoromantique> Я вообще, последние 5 месяцев(с Сентября) юзал 8-ку и 8.1 )
<neoromantique> Так что мне любая линь система с норм эмулятором терминала -- манна небесная
<[Raiden]> я не нашел какого-ибо смысла или удобства в метро на десктопе, да и вообще не нравится. Но все остальные изменения в 8.1 я считаю крайне положительными. Особенно радует нвоый проводник и диспетчер задач.
<neoromantique> Новый проводник жутко не удобен, если не пользоваться библиотеками
<neoromantique> Дисетчер задач не плохой, да. Но я без process explorer жить не мог
<neoromantique> ибо utorrent забивал i/o диска
<neoromantique> нужно было ему занижать приоритет
<[Raiden]> И опять же я часто смотрю на линукс как нечто , что может конкурировать с этим и с осх тоже. И на мой взгляд несмотря на жирность и пробелмы кде самая конкуретноспособная среда.
<[Raiden]> а гном я рассматриваю исключительно как 15-летний фейл.
<neoromantique> гном 2-ой был вкусным
<neoromantique> Но они пошли не тем путем
<neoromantique> У меня был core 2 duo t5750 и  nvidia 9300M
<neoromantique> Кеды были жирными и подлагивали местами
<neoromantique> (4гига рама ддр2)
<neoromantique> Ну думал, железу уже 5-ый год + ноут
<neoromantique> чего хотеть
<[Raiden]> он может и был вкусным, но он был старым и много недоработанным так и осталось. Каноникал поставляла ег осо своим оформлением, компизом, индикаторами ,  другим набором софта.
<[Raiden]> Это всё делало некоторое ощущение прогресса, да и только.
<neoromantique> только вот, у меня сейчас i7, HD4000, 8gb DDR3(1800mhz), а они по прежнему неповоротливы
<[Raiden]> ещё перед самой смертю гном2 пошли функциональыне изменения в сторону юзера, например табы появились в наутилусе.
<[Raiden]> Но это реально, из всей жизни гнома, год активной деятельности в сторону юзабилити.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> и теперь в гном фаелс том же это всё отпилили
<[Raiden]> каноникал успела его вовремя форкнуть.
<[Raiden]> в юнити табы есть
<neoromantique> Я бы не сказал что это слишком удобно, но ИМХО же
<[Raiden]> я часто пользуюсь, только в дельфине
<[Raiden]> это так же ка ки в браузере  делает количество окон меньше и как в терминале.
<[Raiden]> Кстати в konsole вкладку можно отсоединить от окна и прилепить обратно, а в гном-терминале только отцепить.
<neoromantique> Я часто использовал режим когда наутилус имел 2 окна в 1
<neoromantique> как бы
<neoromantique> как MC или Total Commander
<neoromantique> но выпилили ;(
<[Raiden]> 2-панельность мне не пригодилась, но у моём де есть )
<[Raiden]> даже на самом деле 3-х , можно ещё терминал имет ьв том же окне
<[Raiden]> ушел на час +-
<neoromantique> я терминал в основном вот так использую
<neoromantique> http://i.imgur.com/LAUa1yu.png
<neoromantique> 1 полноэкранное окно
<neoromantique> и когда надо
<neoromantique> создаю и закрываю еще 1-2
<Alagos> Ух
<Alagos> SMplayer наше все
<Alagos> Он у меня и на линуксе и на окнах стоит. Сказка.
<[Raiden]> neoromantique: В кде любое окно может быть фуллскрин, вообще без элементов стола, включая терминал. + ест ьправила для окон. Можно стелать что бы например терминал сразу запускался фуллскрин и всегда на 5 столе.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]>  иконечно исключительно мышкой
<Alagos> [Raiden]: можно )
<Alagos> [Raiden]: а что ты используешь для запуска на определённом столе?
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> ничего специально. Это функционал квина и есть соотв диалог настроек.
<[Raiden]> у меня личн оправил мало. Есть стол где муз. плеййеры запускаются, есть где гимп. И есть правило для видео плейера запускаться на всех\всегда на текущем.
<[Raiden]> 1 время был обольше но сильно не надо было и я не стал возвращать.
<[Raiden]> вот это да. Прошу заметить что сегодня не 1 апреля: http://www.3dnews.ru/795965
<Alagos> [Raiden]: у тебя разве не кеды?
<[Raiden]> Alagos: Я чего-то потерял нить твоих вопросов.
<[Raiden]> у меня кеды, квин стандартный менеджер окон в них
<Alagos> [Raiden]: Хм... Странно. У меня федора с кедами. Но я не помню там возможности настроить запуск на определенном окне.
<[Raiden]> Alagos: Я думаю ты просто ничего не знаешь о кде.
<[Raiden]> вход в эти настройки есть из систем сеттингс , а так же из контекстного меню каждого окна , если кликнуть по заголовку
<Alagos> [Raiden]: спасибо, на работе гляну ^_^
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0118/h_1390060692_6282703_8d04ed64ca.png
<Alagos> [Raiden]: круто. А для unity я тоже что-то находил, но оно как-то криво работало)
<[Raiden]> юнити на компизе, для него есть модули с частью таких правил, можно включить в ccsm. Во ткак работает и развивается ли - сказать не могу.
<[Raiden]> Дело в том, что компиз в своём первоначальном виде умер на версии 0.8.6 пару лет назад. И что кокнретно в нём развивает каноникал, взяв 0.9 ветку для разработчиков , мне неизвестно.
<Alagos> Ничего особо не развивает ))
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/ubuntu/10066471 - не читали?
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38882
<Anton2d> етить!
<Sergey_IT> за весь вечер одна мысль озвучена )
<snql> e=mc^2
<Sergey_IT> плагиат
<[Raiden]> e=mc^3
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> ну ты 3D эйнштейн теперь, меняй ник
<[Raiden]> хаха, Энштейн 3д
<snql> эйнштейн из гроба вылез и прет на всех порах править к вам коэффициент
<Sergey_IT>  а то! Не то что антон2д - кроме "етить" ничего не может
<artus> спите-с ?
<Sergey_IT> храпим и бредим
<artus> тоже вариант
#ubuntu-ru 2014-01-19
<ELvsUniSoft> ребят, а может кто проверить, через тор работает сайт или нет? а то у меня не открывается, хочу узнать, только у меня так или дело в сайте
<ELvsUniSoft> нет неспящих помочь? :(
<[Raiden]> тора нету
<[Raiden]> и спать пора, так что пока. Днём по мск заходи
<ELvsUniSoft> нет неспящих помочь? :(
<denis21> Надо ребутнуть сервер с дохлым хардом. reboot/shutdown/halt/sudo/su вываливаются с ошибкой ввода-вывода. В /proc/sysrq-trigger тоже не записать ничего. Идеи, кроме как валить цод? (По ssh доступен)
<useall> denis21:  REISUB (?)
<useall> Recovery - Type the phrase “REISUB” while holding down Alt and SysRq (PrintScrn) with about 1 second between each letter. Your system will reboot
<denis21> Без физ. доступа?
<denis21> Как-бы у нас только ssh
<useall> denis21: echo 1 > /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq echo b > /proc/sysrq-trigger
<useall> а так если?
<denis21> Я-же сказал, что /proc/sysrq-trigger не доступен, в виду отстуствия прав рута, и sudo/su не пашут
<useall> хз тады...
<snql> панки хой джедаи, готс андед!
<OnkelTem> Пацаны, как Яву поставить на 12.04 по-бырому?
 * OnkelTem не знаед
 * OnkelTem очень торопится
<Sergey_IT> OnkelTem, явы разные бывают, однако
<OnkelTem> http://habrahabr.ru/post/143113/ - чувак сделал свой пакет. Чувак хороший. Но странный. Кто ж будет качать не пойми чей пакет
<andrex> ну ьыж репами сторонними и ппа пользуешся?
<andrex> а тут какойто один пакетик)
<OnkelTem> да, я понимаю, риск
<OnkelTem> что мешало ему репу сделать?
<andrex> кашель, уйди
<OnkelTem> У меня есть слабая надежда, что пакеты на ланчпаде всё же хоть как-то проверяются... хотя это в высшей мере наивно
<andrex> ничего, также как и другим людям распостраняющим дебки у ебя
<OnkelTem> закодированный rm -rf фиг проверишь )
<OnkelTem> Я на днях филосовствовать начал. Зачем я стал просто программистом? Может надо было хакером становиться
<OnkelTem> Мне кажется веселее тема то
<OnkelTem> andrex: он тебя послушал
<andrex> ну сейчас хакер поменяло свое значение ткшто, ты хочеш стать приступником)
<OnkelTem> Хотя, я и в своей области в какой-то степени хакингом занимаюсь - хачу Drupal, в изначальном смысле слова хакер
<OnkelTem> а сейас да, ты прав
<andrex> хачиш, как хач)
<OnkelTem> ога )
<OnkelTem> Не то, чтобы преступником. Но мы обычно так мало знаем о безопасности вещей нас окружающих, а окружает нас так много вещей..
<OnkelTem> Конечно, всё знать невозможно. Но например суметь взломать Wi-Fi, чтобы получить инет. Это что - преступление?
<andrex> такс а помоему же жабы ппа есть)
<OnkelTem> Я это и имел ввиду в моем вопросе. Думал просто кто-то назовёт ppa )
<andrex>  ppa:webupd8team/java
<andrex> !java
<ubuntuhelp> Установка Oracle Java в Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/java и http://goo.gl/HJo0x2 а также !openjdk
<OnkelTem> andrex: спасибо :)
<buckstabue> Правда ли gnome лучше KDE? :)
<andrex> нет
<buckstabue> Удобна ли новая юнити?
<andrex> открыто коробка лучше гнома :D
<andrex> насколько удобна на столько и не удобна, сам смотри
<andrex> также и к первому воросу
<buckstabue> Кто-нибудь знает, как в quitim в джабере ставить аватарку?
<OnkelTem> buckstabue: в гноме теперь просто поменять шорткат - это хакинг 80-го левела
<lolens> Помогите пожалуйста. Убунту 13.10 не видет звуковую карту в пользователе,но звук есть. В гостевом режиме все норм. в нового пользователя вообще заходить отказывается.
<lolens> Попробую под старым ядром загрузиться. Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<lolens> :(
 * [koshka] пнула andrex 
<lolens> Ребят,помогите, звук есть, но гном не видет звуковуху в алса миксере текстовом все норм
<tagezi> всем привет
<lolens> привет
<lolens> tagezi: Можешь помочь со звуком?)
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
 * [koshka] пнула andrex 
<lolens> Ну, теперь я хоть знаю что меня слышат... ммм...видят...
<lolens> попытка 3: Алсамиксер в консоли работает а юнити в 13.10 не видит звуковую карту. звук есть.
<Sergey_IT> звук есть - значит видит
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], привет, чего царапаешься?
<lolens> Sergey_IT: Но хотелось бы как то регулировать звук в графике
<[koshka]> Sergey_IT, привет, поступила просто инфа, что он в БД шарит))
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], на сайте sql куча инфы
<lolens> Да и аплет удобный звуковой, зря придумали...
<Sergey_IT> lolens, 13.10 - сырая
<lolens> Sergey_IT: Посоветуешь другую версию? 14.03?
<Sergey_IT> 14.04
<lolens> ой, ну да...
<Sergey_IT> это личное дело героев, однако
<lolens> Беда... Так больше года можно свою версию искать...
<Sergey_IT> если делать нечего, то можно и искать
<baronos> Йохохо
<Sergey_IT> как народу прибавилось
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: юсб3 2.5 винты пашут в 2.0 , проверил )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], пашут, но медленнее, естественно
<[Raiden]> ты сказал потом расскежешь ) Вот, делюсь. Да, запись 24.9мб\с получилась ,  а чтение не глядел.
<Sergey_IT> 100 Мб/с - копирование
<Sergey_IT> это сата2
<[Raiden]> )
#ubuntu-ru 2015-01-12
<Guest53691> Подскажите, какая версия ядра в последней версии убунту?
<protopopulus> Люююди!!!
<protopopulus> Есть кто живой?
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<protopopulus> Кто-нибудь сталкивался со спящими блоками на экране? Как лечить? Х-ы обновились и теперь такая беда, то в браузере картинка частями залипает, то в текстовом редакторе...
<tagezi> protopopulus: интеловская карточка?
<protopopulus> Ydblbz UN 730
<protopopulus> Тьфу
<protopopulus> Нвидия ГТ 730
<protopopulus> На ГТ 520 такая же шляпа
<protopopulus> И дрова разные накатывал...
<legenda> Привет всем..
<protopopulus> Hi
<legenda> Нужна помощь с фтп..  Если не трудно..
<protopopulus> А поконкретне?
<legenda> Есть proftpd, конфиги..  Все работает след образом: если локального юзверя создать через useradd и прописать ему - - home /var/www/site/ и в конечную папку nano .ftpaccess limit vasy /limit
<legenda> Пользователя не пускает дальше папки.. А хочется примерно по файлу /etc/proftpd/ftpd.passwd
<legenda> То есть, что бы были не локальные а виртуальные пользователи
<legenda> Суть понятна?
<legenda> Сек..  Мануал скину по которому делаю..
<legenda> http://www.artcom-ufa.ru/posts/2011/05/19/ustanovka-i-nastroika-proftpd
<legenda> У меня получается, что бы зайти через фтп, нужно создать юзверя,  а если у меня их 1000 человек??  Это 1000 юзверей..  А суть по мануалу виртуальные пользователи.. Без шела..
<legenda> Как то так..  Конфиги совпадают с мануалом. ..
<protopopulus> legenda, так в чем конкретно проблема?
<legenda> Проблема в том что через виртуального пользователя фтп не пускает..
<legenda> А через пользователя это геморно очень..  Сорри за французский..
<protopopulus> На папки права для фтп выставлены?
<legenda> Есть немного проблем..  Первая.. В конфиге proftpd.conf есть строка user в ней прописал ftp а в строке group ftp. Создал пользователя и группу ftp. А дальше только через useradd а не через : ftpasswd --passwd --file=/etc/proftpd/ftpd.passwd --name=vasya --shell=/bin/false --home=/www/zvezda/ --uid=106 --gid=65534
<legenda> Можно зайти на сервер
<legenda> Использую filezilla
<protopopulus> ftpasswd не работает?
<legenda> uid и gid ставлю пользователя фтп и группы фтп
<legenda> Да
<protopopulus> А точнее?
<protopopulus> Ошибки выдает?
<legenda> В файлзилла когда заходишь гворит что нужно установить пароль
<protopopulus> Секундочку..
<protopopulus> Я не про зиллу спрашивал
<protopopulus> Команда ftpasswd ... выполняется?
<legenda> Сорри я с телефона
<protopopulus> Бывает
<protopopulus> Так я спрашиваю... ftpasswd отработывает с ошибкой?
<legenda> Д
<legenda> Есть под рукой фтп клиен??
<protopopulus> Ну так-то да
<legenda> ftp.sib-arena.ru:21 site.sib hM3v9cx
<legenda> Нагляднее будет
<legenda> То бишь есть пользователь ftpasswd site.sib
<legenda> А заходить не может..  Говорит нет пароля, хотя пароль есть
<protopopulus> меня сервер пинает
<legenda> Чем именно?
<protopopulus> Даже еще до запроса имени
<protopopulus> connection refused
<legenda> Ок сек
<legenda> Сейсчас по ssh посмотрю
<protopopulus> Лол... На чем сайт делал?
<legenda> Ок..  Сделал
<legenda> website x8 evolution
<legenda> Через винду
<legenda> Смотри фтп..  Сейчас должно работать
<legenda> Сайт это что было то и вкинул..  Не заморачиваюсь этим..
<protopopulus> Не, не логинится
<protopopulus> Говорит логин/пароль неверные
<protopopulus> Попробуй через фтпассвд добавить пользователя без точек в имени и пароль сделай для теста проще
<legenda> Ok
<legenda> test test
<protopopulus> 530 Некорректные данные аутентификации. Login failed.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> legenda: ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<legenda> oot@server:/home/legend# ftpasswd --passwd --file=/etc/proftpd/ftpd.passwd --name=test -
<legenda> shell=/usr/sbin/nologin --home=/var/www/sib-arena.ru/www --uid=1001 --gid=999
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а мне крякозябрами ругнулось
<protopopulus> shell=/usr/bin/false
<legenda> Через файлзилу норм пишет
<protopopulus> Это если по тутору
<legenda> Через andftp кракозябры
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я по пырому в огнелисе. причем логин нормально я 530 коряво
<protopopulus> И да, уид и гид в команде надо как у фтп
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://postimg.org/image/qkpl67ont/
<legenda> Ok
<legenda> Поменял на фалсе
<legenda> Вот голову сломал уже
<legenda> Через юзверей можно зайти и есть ограничения а через виртуального нет
<protopopulus> У фтп УИД/ГИД какие?
<protopopulus> Попробуй завести пользователя так: ftpasswd --passwd --file=/etc/proftpd/ftpd.passwd --name=user --shell=/bin/false --uid=ЮИД_ФТП --gid=ГИЛ_ФТП
<legenda> test1 test
<legenda> Bin false
<legenda> test test /usr/sbin/nologin
<protopopulus> Эт че?
<legenda> Первый это логин пароль потом ограничение shell
<legenda> Второй это первый пользователь со старым ограничением shell
<legenda> Как то так
<legenda> Может конфиги в студию??
<protopopulus> Да вроде не обязательно
<legenda> Но из-за чего то же не работает доступ??
<legenda> Есть соединение
<legenda> А пароль не видит
<legenda> Слушай..  Я настраивал еще tls так вот.  Он видит тлс а дальше ошибка - 12
<legenda> Все тоже самое только через тлс подключение явное
<legenda> Через ssh доступ есть полный..  + shell
<protopopulus> Так то ссх...
<legenda> А мне нужно ограничение shell и к тому не хламить систему
<protopopulus> legenda, ты все же сравни ИДы в команде и ИДы фтп
<protopopulus> Я года полтора назад так же настраивал в одной конторке... Все работало
<protopopulus> Проверь права доступа на папки. Овнер и группа должны быть фтп, остальным прав не давать
<legenda> Все сделал
<legenda> Права доступ
<legenda> Но не работает..
<legenda> )))  ребут не помогает сервиса)
<legenda> В общем как то так..
<legenda> Стопе
<legenda> Аааа
<legenda> Сек
<legenda> Хотя нет..  Не помогло
<legenda> Мы ж юзверя поменяли,  а там в .ftpaccess не прописал еого
<legenda> При тлс соединении ошибки выдает все равно
<legenda> Может нужно virtuals.conf
<legenda> Поднять??
<legenda> 530 ошибка
<legenda> В passwd и -  стоят 1001 ftp а в group 999
<legenda> Есть чего сказать???
<protopopulus> Да шут его знает... Чую, что проблема где-то в конфигах. Это при условии, что с правами полный порядок.
<legenda> Знаешь..  Там еще в конфигах...  Ведь если по логике.. Есть виртуальный пользователя
<legenda> Значит и должен быть виртуальный сервер куда ему логиниться
<legenda> Или тут не так??
<protopopulus> Не
<legenda> Значит виртуальному не зря ставим фтп
<legenda> А фтп у меня gid 33
<legenda> А 33 это www-data
<protopopulus> Тут глянь http://thenest.ru/nastrojjka-proftpd-dlya-raboty-s-virtualnymi-polzovatelyami-i-proizvolnymi-direktoriyami/
<legenda> А файлы сейчас ftp:ftp
<legenda> Привет кто в сети
<legenda> Propotopulus
<legenda> Тут??
#ubuntu-ru 2015-01-13
<legenda> Здравствуйте
<legenda> Я здесь: Барнаул, Россия
<legenda> Мдаа..
<legenda> Привет Светлана
<legenda> Что то тут тихо)))
<legenda> У всех ысе работает??
<legenda> всё*
<andrex> угу
<legenda> А есть к с профтп знаком более подробнее, чем я??
<legenda> кто*
<legenda> Не могу настроить
<legenda> Вернее могу, но не получается так как хотелось бы
<andrex> суть проблемы озвуч
<legenda> Получается с ограничением через юзверей локальных,  а мне б хотелось через виртуальных юзверей..
<andrex> а то чето както чемто почемуто какоето
<legenda> ftpd.passwd в него записывается виртуальный пользователь, а доступ не открывается
<legenda> В общем..
<legenda> Есть система dextop ubuntu 14.04 запиленная на phenom 9650 по мануалу с http://www.artcom-ufa.ru/posts/2011/05/19/ustanovka-i-nastroika-proftpd Тут есть настройка виртуальных пользователей через ftpasswd. Все получается по мануалу, а на деле: при connect ftp.sib-arena.ru test test tls чвное пишет 234 ауетификация и лале
<legenda> Явное*
<legenda> Далее*
<legenda> Попробуй если есть возможность фтп
<legenda> test test логин и пасс
<legenda> Пробуй простое фтп и через тлс
<legenda> Права 33:33 www-data:www-data
<legenda> На папках
<legenda> И proftpd поднят на user group www-data
<legenda> Пользователи по мануалу с uid gid 33
<legenda> Папка /var/www/sib-arena/www
<legenda> Папка /var/www/sib-arena.ru/www
<andrex> а файл в ней есть типра .ftpaccess
<legenda> Да..  В файле прописан пользователь test
<andrex> и в конфиге есть AuthUserFile    /etc/proftpd/ftpd.passwd
<legenda> Есть
<legenda> И есть ftpd.group
<legenda> Везде есть записи
<legenda> Ошибок нет при запуске proftpd
<legenda> Хотя я логи если честно не смотрел
<legenda> Но в putty нет ошибок
<legenda> Если поставить какие то не те параматря,  то ошибку сразу видно..  По этому и не залезал в логи
<legenda> Я с тел..  Сорри за ошибки..  Буквы мелкие..
<andrex> uid свой gid системного пользоватля
<andrex> тоесть если у тя www-data то его guid
<andrex> gid
<legenda> Мне без шел нужен доступ, а при своих 1000:1000 я могу в фтп удалить вме файлы втрм числе и .ftpaccess
<legenda> Ааа..  Ну да..  Вот запись ftpasswd --passwd --file=/etc/proftpd/ftpd.passwd --name=test --shell=/bin/false --home=/var/www/sib-arena.ru/www --uid=33 --gid=33
<andrex> ftpasswd --passwd --file=/etc/proftpd/ftpd.passwd --name=rinat --shell=/bin/false --home=/www/ftp/ --uid=106 --gid=65534
<legenda> Ставил и /usr/sbin/nologin
<andrex> если gid у системного юзверя 65534 ессно
<andrex> ты посмотри гид www-data
<legenda> Нет..  У меня сис юзверь 1000:1000
<legenda> 33
<legenda> 33 group
<legenda> У всех по моему uid и gid 33 www-data
<legenda> Я не исключение
<andrex> у тя че ftp пускает www-data&
<andrex> ?
<andrex> или всеже ftp? или ftpd он...
<andrex> короче гид нужен юзера который пустил фтп демон а не фз кого
<legenda> V
<legenda> a /etc/passwd /etc/group 33 www-data а так же в proftpd.conf указан user www-data group www-data
<legenda> Есть кто живой??
<legenda2> Привет вновь прибывшим...
<legenda> Ребят..  Может кто еще дельного совета подскажет??
<legenda> Вопрос: настройки proftpd
<|rapidsp|> а че с ним?
<legenda> Ребята
<legenda> Есть живые??
<andrex> legenda2: на форум напиши
<legenda2> Ок
<legenda2> Я там тоже legenda
<legenda2> Настройка системы, сервер
<legenda2> Там первая тема от legenda
<Sergey_IT> с Новым годом, однако
<andrex> с новым старым новым годом
<andrex> хм
#ubuntu-ru 2015-01-14
<protopopulus> хм?
<Guest34389> Всем привет, подскажите можно ли сделать alias для комманды которая бы отработала в определенной директории ?
<Guest34389> я каждый день выполняю комманду vagrant up
<Guest34389> в дирректории /home/max/vdd
<Guest34389> наверное только через скрипт ?
<lazybear_> Здравствуйте, может мне кто-нибудь помочь?
<lazybear_> связано с xubuntu 12.04. я не могу поставить принтер никак
<lazybear_> в меню нету пункта "Печать", как в ubuntu 12.04. А через hplip я тоже не смог установить
<lazybear_> !nick lazybear
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick lazybear'
<lazybear_> !nick xubuntu 12.04
<loki_> руддщ
<loki_> help
<andrex> protopopulus: irc op?
<andrex> тьфу ты
<andrex> обшибсо всем чем мона)
<protopopulus> Кто поминает мой ник всуе? >:(
<andrex> поп протопоп Н.Э?
<protopopulus> Говорите в микрофон, Вас не слышно!
<andrex> щас как криком шептану
<protopopulus> Это сколько угодно! Все равно по работе сваливаю...
<Rigoberto> Здравствуйте. Меня слышно?
<protopopulus> Rigoberto: вполне
<|rapidsp|> неразборчиво
<Rigoberto> О, спасибо.
<|rapidsp|> тест
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp|, Failed!
<protopopulus> Rigoberto: Обращайтесь еще, всегда поможем.
<Rigoberto> Да сам факт что работает.
<Rigoberto> А тут только убунту котрая убунту, или хубунту-лубунту тоже обсуждаются?
<andrex> ну какбы xubuntu таже убунту ток с де бругим
<|rapidsp|> если особо не педалировать первую букву, то все можно :)
<protopopulus> Какой оживленный чат. Читать даже не успеваю...
<andrex> ты запивай а мы подхватим
<andrex> мб
<andrex> )
<andrex> *е
<protopopulus> Как Хы починить?!!
<protopopulus> Мучаюсь-страдаю уже дней пять.
<andrex> Лопата?
<protopopulus> Картика со спящими блоками выводится после апдейта Хсервера
<protopopulus> И дрова менял и даже видеокарту
<|rapidsp|> спящие блоки?
<protopopulus> Juf
<protopopulus> Ога
<protopopulus> Ну вот пеерключаю вкладку в браузере, а наа новой вкладке куски картинки с предыдущей...
<|rapidsp|> а ДЕ какой?
<protopopulus> В текстовом редакторе код пишу, а нижние строки залипают на месте и только после апдейта экрана в порядок приходят
<protopopulus> У 12.04 дефолтный
<protopopulus> Юнити
<protopopulus> До обновления Х все норм было. На 7-ке порядок.
<Rigoberto> а драйвер?
<protopopulus> А разные пробовал и опен и прпиетарку разных версий
<|rapidsp|> иксы косячат - ждать исправлений
<protopopulus> |rapidsp|: проще и быстрее систему переустановить, имхо
<andrex> или перехать на другие костыли
<protopopulus> Но это ж опять все настраивать... Фапач, гит, фтп, дев-либы накатывать...
<|rapidsp|> для локализации поставить другой ДЕ
<protopopulus> А ДЕ тут вообще каким боком?
<protopopulus> У каждой типа свой фреймбуфер?
<|rapidsp|> вот если другой тоже косячить будет, значит никаким
<|rapidsp|> ну у них же свои загоны по использованию графических движков
<|rapidsp|> мало ли
<Rigoberto> А не знаете ли надежного средства изгнать кайро-док с компа?
<|rapidsp|> удалить?
<Rigoberto> Менеджер пакетов его удалил и не видит.
<Rigoberto> а
<protopopulus> purge-ом его гони!!!
<Rigoberto> А я к сожалению вижу. Он еще и глючит теперь
<|rapidsp|> apt-get purge cairo*
<Rigoberto> ага спасибо
<protopopulus> ps -e | grep cairo-dock потом kill -9 PID
<|rapidsp|> хотя конечно может и че нить полезное снести :)
<protopopulus> По такой регулярке может полсистемы вынести :)
<|rapidsp|> привык работать по площади :)
<|rapidsp|> ну оно же сначала покажет, что снести хочет
<Rigoberto> Вот еще хотел спросить, /home можно на отдельный винт при установке как-то вынести?
<|rapidsp|> рекомендуется
<Rigoberto> А, даже так. Ну отлично.
<|rapidsp|> смысле на отдельный раздел
<|rapidsp|> ну или винта
<Rigoberto> не, раздел понятно, а именно отдельный винт.
<|rapidsp|> не вижу особых противопоказаний
<protopopulus> Вроде в установщике не получится...
<protopopulus> Там же выбираешь диск для установки
<protopopulus> Или я чего-то путаю?
<|rapidsp|> а ему не все равно, укажешь точку /home. Главное чтобы AC была никсовая
<|rapidsp|> АС = AC
<protopopulus> Ну так он на текущем диске будет смотреть
<protopopulus> ФС
<|rapidsp|> фублин
<|rapidsp|> иксньюр издевается...
<protopopulus> хнеур - зло!
<|rapidsp|> Не... Просто темная сторона силы... :)
<protopopulus> Люк, переходи на темную cnjhjye!
<|rapidsp|> ))
<|rapidsp|> мечта идиота - чтобы икснеур игнорировал парольные окна в браузерах :)
<protopopulus> Ха!
<protopopulus> Мечтать не вредно...
<protopopulus> Во, кстати...
<protopopulus> Что у нас из ДЕ есть на опенбоксе?
<|rapidsp|> а опенбокс не ДЕ?
<protopopulus> Не-а
<protopopulus> ВМ же, не?
<protopopulus> Хотя...
<|rapidsp|> Ну короче нужна фигня, где запускаются ГУИ приложения и посмотреть :)
<|rapidsp|> мне на ум приходит часу например
<protopopulus> Таки да, ВМ, не ДЕ
<|rapidsp|> тьфу... xfce
<protopopulus> А ладно, пофиг... Попробую с опенбокса картинку проверить.
<protopopulus> Не помогает смена ВМ/ДЕ... Тоскапетля
<|rapidsp|> ну вот и локализовали :)
<andrex> попробуй какойнить mir зафигачить или еще какой надкостыльный костыль
<|rapidsp|> остается кривые или кривообновившиеся иксы :)
<protopopulus> Да Хы это...
<protopopulus> Может их переустановить попробовать?..
<|rapidsp|> сохрани ~/* и переустанови. Так быстрее :)
<|rapidsp|> систему смысле
<protopopulus> Это недостаточно больно!
<protopopulus> Сначала надо попытаться собрать Хы из сырцов, сломать все к чертям, а вот потом можно и систему переставить...
<andrex> а потом собрать убунту из сырцов уж тогда)
<andrex> ставь мир
<andrex> потом всеравно все сломаеш)
<|rapidsp|> фряха спасет от всего :)
<andrex> да нафиг
<andrex> салярку нада
<|rapidsp|> рип
<|rapidsp|> или ее форкнули? :)
<protopopulus> Ничего вы не понимаете в перверсиях! КолибриОС - наше все!
<andrex> да жива была года 3 назад)
<protopopulus> Ынтырпрайзная-то вроде и щас живая, не?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-01-15
<protopopulus> Anybody home?..
<andrex> yep
<andrex> barabashka
<klerik>  /msg ubuntuhelp !hel
<protopopulus> Люди, чего с графонием делать?!!
<BarsSc>  а что не так?
<protopopulus> А сломался после апдейта хсервера
<BarsSc> лог надо смотеть
<protopopulus> Ога
<protopopulus> Посмотрен
<protopopulus> Ничего, кроме некритичных ворнингов
<vorotnikov> тыц
<vorotnikov> живые есть?
<andrex> !ask > vorotnikov
<ubuntuhelp> vorotnikov, please see my private message
<protopopulus> Есть
<vorotnikov> я вот по какому вопросу: есть идея записать русскую озвучку для Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
<vorotnikov> а точнее для проекта ET: Legacy - http://etlegacy.com
<vorotnikov> уже есть русский перевод текста, хочется исчо и русскую речь
<vorotnikov> если подскажете к кому обратиться из сообщества - мерси
<andrex> может к ним http://team.ubuntu.ru/translate/%D0%B3%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F но думаю пошлют тя подальше)
<vorotnikov> с одной стороны задача нетривиальная - языком трындеть не на клаве печатать
<vorotnikov> с другой: ET - одна из лучших игр под лин
<vorotnikov> немного пыльная, но игра ААА-класса, к тому же под кошерной лицензией
<andrex> вобще я думаю тебе в какуюто звукозаписывающую студию нада, с определенной суммой бачей
<andrex> к примеру в к тем кто сериалы переводит
<protopopulus> Qt кто-нибудь занимается?
<Sergey_IT> разработчики же... остальные используют
<protopopulus> Петросян 80-го левела?
<Sergey_IT> нет, но я вроде ответил на вопрос, каков вопрос - таков и ответ
<protopopulus> Возьми на полке пирожок :)
<Sergey_IT> спасибо, я уже поужинал ;)
<protopopulus> Переформулирую вопрос для упрощения понимания некоторыми личностями: Присутствуют ли в данном чате люди, которые разрабатывают программное обеспечение и применяют для создания графического интерфйса Qt?
<protopopulus> Кроме меня, конечно...
<Sergey_IT> переформулирую ответ - возможно есть, но им лень отвечать на неконкретный вопрос
<protopopulus> Хм... Интересно, а кто делегировал Вам, сударь, право говорить за всех?
<Sergey_IT> кстати, года 2 назад за вопросы по С++ здесь банили
<protopopulus> Все бывают неправы...
<Sergey_IT> нарооод, я прав?
<UNIm95> !ask|protopopulus
<ubuntuhelp> protopopulus: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<UNIm95> protopopulus:  Правила канала понятны?
<Sergey_IT> зачем бота разбудил?
<protopopulus> А где это я спрашивал "Можно ли спросить"?
<protopopulus> А нечего спать!
<protopopulus> Тут такая ожесточенная словесная баталия, а он дрыхнет...
<Sergey_IT> «кто-нибудь использовал» - спрашивал?
<protopopulus> Спрашивал
<protopopulus> И ни один буквоед ни придерется и не скажет, что это противоречит правилам канала
<Sergey_IT> страница ни о чем - где вопрос то?
<protopopulus> А толку его задавать в "пустоту"?
<protopopulus> Хотя...
<protopopulus> Вот все думаю как проще связать воедино два масштабируемых виджета. У которых еще и прокрутка...
<protopopulus> Имеется горизонтальный скроллбар, к которому присобачены отметки времени. Интервалы отметок изменяемы, например можно выставить 0, 5, 10, 15... или 0, 60, 120, 180... А в другом виджете надо бы позицию/смещение выставлять для содержимого.
<Sergey_IT> типа окно в редакторе звуковых файлов (в детективах показывают)
<protopopulus> Да, примерно
<protopopulus> Раскадровка так-то
<Sergey_IT> в Qt не делал такое (в дельфи, на ВинАпи делал - но все без бибилиотек, чтобы скорость максимальная была).
<protopopulus> Вот не зря же спрашивал про "кто использовал"
<Sergey_IT> но все мои проги под линукс на qt (кроме сайта)
<protopopulus> А сайт на пайтоне?
<Sergey_IT> на дельфи был, перекомпилил лазарусом
<protopopulus> Ох, щи!..
<protopopulus> А чего не на плюсах с бустом?
<protopopulus> Или сразу на Си с raw-сокетами! Было бы хардкорнее :)
<Sergey_IT> какая разница? На чем удобно было, на том и сделал, главное работает (14 лет уже)
<protopopulus> Собственный обработчик ИП-пакетов... Парсер хттп-заголовков... Мммм!
<protopopulus> Кстати, у фпц, вроде бы собственные либы?
<Sergey_IT> у меня простой сайт, без всяких парсеров
<protopopulus> Ну так парсеры в библиотеках :)
<Sergey_IT> cgi приложение и чуть чуть html
<protopopulus> Аааа... Тогда простенько получается.
<Sergey_IT> лень - двигатель прогресса
<protopopulus> Эт да...
<dzhus> вечер в хату
<dzhus> Кто-нибудь использует на Ubuntu программу Shotwell?
<Sergey_IT> опяяять :(
<dzhus> она у вас не виснет при импорте фоток?
<protopopulus> Sergey_IT, спокойнее! Можешь просто не отвечать.
<Sergey_IT> только что первый раз запустил, не повисла
<Sergey_IT> protopopulus, а чего это ты командуешь?
<protopopulus> Не командую, а напоминаю
<dzhus> нет, виснет именно при импорте из папки
<dzhus> на версии 0.20.2
<dzhus> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=742047
<dzhus> Интересно, есть ли этот баг в Ubuntu
<Sergey_IT> так я импорт и сделал (при первом запуске требует)
<dzhus> а какой версии shotwell? В меню Справка-О программе можно посмотреть
<Sergey_IT> 0.18.0
<dzhus> Ок, но это старая версия
<Sergey_IT> дефолтная в 14.04
<protopopulus> dzhus, попробуй через консоль запустить шотвел
<protopopulus> Вдруг ругнется
<dzhus> не
<dzhus> и в логе ничего, там дедлок похоже
<dzhus> просто у всех репортеров гента, поэтому возникло подозрение что это что-то gentoo-specific
<dzhus> поэтому если бы кто-нибудь мог подтвердить/опровергнуть наличие такой проблемы в shotwell-0.20.2 на убунте, это было бы полезно
<protopopulus> Гдб на него натравливал?
<dzhus> да
<protopopulus> Молчит?
<dzhus> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=742047
<dzhus> трейс указывает на возможный дедлок
<protopopulus> В какой либе?
<protopopulus> Или в само проге?
<protopopulus> *самой
<Sergey_IT> так используй предыдущую версию
<dzhus> в шотвелле в самом
<protopopulus> Кинь вывод после where
<dzhus> в баге есть трейсы же уже
<dzhus> http://dpaste.com/3JNVSV8 например
<protopopulus> Н-да... Кто-то с тредами накосячил.
#ubuntu-ru 2015-01-16
<NoOova> Всем привет!
<klerik> привет
<SergeyIT> ку
<myordo> здрасьте всем. нужен совет.есть приложения которые не работают в виртуальных машинах,есть ли какая нить виртуалка что бы не было палева
<mayday> myordo: ты понял что сказал ?
<mps_andruxa> Всем привет! Может кто подсказать как лучше всего перекинуть например фильм с ноутбука на планшет по WiFi на ноуте Ubuntu 14.04
<mps_andruxa> никто не знает?
<mps_andruxa> скажите а мои сообщения видно?
<mps_andruxa> народ ау!
<BarsSc> cjj,otybz dbylyj
<BarsSc> сообщения видно
<NoOova> привет
<mps_andruxa> я думал уже что что-то не так с моим икс-чатом
<BarsSc> на убунте настроить samba сервер и точку доступа ви-фи если сеть компьютер-планшет
<mps_andruxa> так как насчет ВайФая? поможет кто?
<mps_andruxa> о спс
<mps_andruxa> а апачу настройки никак не помешают а то я РНР изучаю
<BarsSc> хз думаю нет
<mps_andruxa> спасибо счас попробую
<BarsSc> если все к роутеру подцеплено то тогда только самбу настроить
<mps_andruxa> да к роутеру
<BarsSc> тогда самбу и все ок будет
<mps_andruxa> а напрямую ноутбук-планшет иначе как-то надо?
<mps_andruxa> если без роутера
<BarsSc> в андроиде через es-exploler зайдете
<BarsSc> надо на компе точку доступа делать иначе андроид не увидит сеть wi-fi
<BarsSc> хотя можно попробовать на планшетке точку доступа запустить и подцепить к ней ноут, должно заработать, но я не проверял
<mps_andruxa> спасибо, позднее попробую надо подождать пока ребёнок наиграется планшетом )
<protopopulus> Hola, amigos!
 * Stratow говорит: Всем добрый вечер!
<Manul> Всем привет!
<Manul|2> Всем привет!
<Manul|2> НГарод, ксть кто живой?
<Manul|2> народ
<Stratow> Я тут живой пока что)))))
<Manul|2> Круто )))
<Stratow> )))
<Manul|2> может вы подскажите
<Stratow> Могу попробовать
<Manul|2> почему звук в кубунте 14.04 гораздо лучше ,чем  в винде 8?
<Stratow> вс` от драйверов зависит, скорее всего
<Stratow> встречный вопрос, что используете для просмотра PDF в кубунте?
<Manul|2> Okular
<Manul|2> в виндк пользовался фокситом
<Manul|2> окуляр один и тотже документ в разы быстрее открывает
<Stratow> интерфейс мне не нравится
<Manul|2> почему же?
<Manul|2> попробуйте Evince
<Stratow> это ж с гнома?
<Manul|2> наверно
<Stratow> да я вот раньше Acroread пользовал, теперь в составе дистрибутива не вижу
<Stratow> давно не пользовал систему, сейчас по старой памяти на ноут залил
<Manul|2> а какую вы используете если не секрет
#ubuntu-ru 2015-01-17
<OnkelTem> Чаша моего терпения почти на исходе. Я уже начинаю ненавидеть ООП и особенно - в реализации PHP
<OnkelTem> и особенно - в Drupal
<protopopulus> http://habrahabr.ru/post/142140/
<protopopulus> PHP вообще штука весьма забавная, когда кто-то начинает выпендриваться, как разрабы друпала
<protopopulus> А ООП штука весьма полезная, зря Вы так, сударь...
<anonymous__> vcem privet
<anonymous__> kak dela
<anonymous__> go vikluchim web site
<anonymous__> realhack.ucoz.net
<anonymous__> joined #ubuntu-ru
<anonymous__> ANONYMOUS OS ne ochen krut
<anonymous__> na nout mochno dowload
<anonymous__> on ULTRABOOK CAN DOWLOAD
<aleksei`> вечер
<anonymous__> kak pomenyat raccklad klaviaturi
<anonymous__> a
<anonymous__> on RUSSIAN
<Stratow> Всем привет!
<Stratow> Тут вообще есть кто живой? :)
<aleksei`> есть
#ubuntu-ru 2015-01-18
<UNIm95> Всем привет. Возник вопрос: У меня одного просмоторщик pdf в firefox не работает?
<Sergey_IT> тебе повезло
<BarsSc> <UNIm95> наверное да, а оно вам надо? во внешней проге лучше смотеть и тормозит меньше
<UNIm95> мне так быстрее.
<mega32> несколько раз менял параметры монтирования диска, теперь в /mnt/ несколько дисков под именем archive. Как избавиться от остальных не рабочих? В fstab их нет
<protopopulus> Ребут системы, не?
<mega32> остаются папки
<mega32> три раза наверное надо перезагрузиться :)
<protopopulus> Сделай file /mnt/имя_папки
<protopopulus> Глянь что это такое
<mega32> /mnt/Archive: directory
<protopopulus> Если symbolic link, то можешь удалять через sudo rm /mnt/имя_ссылки
<protopopulus> Хм
<protopopulus> А что внутри?
<mega32> пусто
<mega32> кажется дошло :)
<protopopulus> Глянь через stat
<mega32> ничего понятного не вывел, кроме того, что это каталог и Ссылки: 2
<protopopulus> Хотя, даже если это папка, то тоже можно ее rm -r, тем паче, пустая...
<mega32> все просто :) удалилась
<protopopulus> Ну и гут
<mega32> а еще глюк, делаю скриншот на хубунте, кидаю его на диск ntfs. Гружу винду и не могу ничего сделать с файлом, не открыть, не свойства открыть, чтобы права поменять
<mega32> и контекстное меню удивительно короткое по такому файлу, а гружу хубунту обратно, файл открывается
<protopopulus> Хм. Вот это уже интереснее
<mega32> даже не копируется
<protopopulus> А при запуске винда чекдиск не делает?
<mega32> не
<protopopulus> А то у меня такая фигня была, когда забывал отмонтировать, правда непонятно с чем связано
<mega32> скриншот в любое место кидаю и тожеж самое
<mega32> а что забывал отмонтировать?
<protopopulus> Диск виндовый нтфс
<mega32> попробую
<protopopulus> Был примонтирован при перезагрузке
<mega32> а яж его в fstab прописал
<mega32> umount поможжет наверно?
<protopopulus> Ну да
<mega32> не помогло
<protopopulus> По идее, DAC ни коим образом не олжен влиять на нтфс
<UNIm95> mega32 покажи-ка выхлоп mount
<protopopulus> Тогда тут что-то другое
<andrex> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=163867.0
<mega32> а как сюда кучу текста вставить то?
<UNIm95> !paste|mega32
<UNIm95> Э?
<UNIm95> А где бот?
<mega32> !paste /dev/sda3 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<mega32> proc on /proc type proc (rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid)
<mega32> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid)
<mega32> none on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw,uid=0,gid=0,mode=0755,size=1024)
<mega32> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<mega32> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<mega32> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<mega32> udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<mega32> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
<mega32> tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,size=10%,mode=0755)
<mega32> none on /run/lock type tmpfs (rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid,size=5242880)
<mega32> none on /run/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<mega32> none on /run/user type tmpfs (rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid,size=104857600,mode=0755)
<UNIm95> mega32 так больше не делай
<mega32> none on /sys/fs/pstore type pstore (rw)
<mega32> /dev/sdb1 on /mnt/archive type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<mega32> systemd on /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd type cgroup (rw,nosuid,noexec,nodev,none,name=systemd)
<mega32> gvfsd-fuse on /run/user/1000/gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=mega)
<mega32> а как надо-то )
<UNIm95> andrex
<UNIm95> andrex:  не бань его
<andrex> тормоз
<andrex> да не банил
<UNIm95> а что сделал?
<andrex> мут чтоб текста небыло
<andrex> уже снял да протормозил на другом чане пока сидел
<UNIm95> Ок.
<UNIm95> mega32 пользуйся пастебином
<mega32> он не работал
<UNIm95> andrex а куда бот делся?
<mega32> !paste
<andrex> фз
<UNIm95> А кто настраивал бота?
<andrex> mega32: ты ссзб
<protopopulus> !призватьбота
<andrex> http://pastebin.com/
<andrex> агафоныч
<andrex> да отсплитилсо
<andrex> походу
<mega32> и ссылку типо кидать?
<andrex> да
<UNIm95> mega32 да
<andrex> или так
<mega32> а как имя адресата в чат вставить?
<mega32> и я отстану )
<andrex> mount | pastebinit и цыль суда
<UNIm95> mega32:  так
<UNIm95> andrex:  бота же нет
<andrex> кусок ника таб
<mega32> http://pastebin.ru/USs1Mq5x
<andrex> ну ща у знаю если он не спит
<UNIm95> mega32:  ls -lsha /mnt/ выхлоп туда же
<mega32> http://pastebin.com/E63nJwP3
<andrex> шелл может слег
<andrex> нада клиент уже в норм вид приводить в конце концов) а то ппц
<UNIm95> mega32:  имя содержит русские буквы?
<mega32> да
<UNIm95> Попробуй с чистым английским
<UNIm95> без пробелов
<mega32> странно, владелец скриншота root
<andrex> UNIm95: f nfv rfrbtnj nhf,s ecnhfyz.n yf [jcnbyut
<UNIm95> andrex:  взаимно
<andrex> там какие то траблы устраняют на хостинге
<UNIm95> А. ок.
<protopopulus> О, кстати, а с гвфс траблу починили, когда он 100% ЦП отжирал после удаления кучи файлов?
<andrex> фз а багрепор был?
<andrex> т
<protopopulus> Да вроде как да
<protopopulus> Вспомнил, когда на выхлоп маунта глчнул...
<protopopulus> *глянул
<protopopulus> Дела... Багзилла на ланчпад перебралась
<mega32> глюк снимка экрана
<mega32> остальные файлы с кириллицей норм открываются, а снимки глючат
<UNIm95> mega32:  попробуй полностью переименовать. Вместе с расширением
<mega32> когда от русских букв избавляюсь на линуксе, тогда в винде снимки открываются
<mega32> конкретно от приложения "Снимок экрана" с кириллицей в винде не открываются файлы
<mega32> положение некоторых окон и их размеры не запоминаются, от этого можно как-то избавиться?
<piyavking> а какой WM
<piyavking> ?
<mega32> xfce
<mega32> xfwm
<mega32> еще что-то упорядочивает окна и они каждый раз в разных углах запускаются, чтобы отключить это какой-то твик надо поставить?
<piyavking> нуу конкретно по хфце ничего не скажу, но в качестве костыля можно попробовать devilspie/gdevilspie для фиксации проблемных окон.
#ubuntu-ru 2016-01-18
<tagezi> andrex: с чего это тебя логи канала ночью заинтеричовали?
<andrex> компромат на вас собираю
<andrex> не ночью а утром
<UNIm95> У меня 3 ночи
<UNIm95> и черт.
<UNIm95> как иностранцу легально завести огнестрел в германии?
<UNIm95> причем легальному иностранцу
<andrex> купить
<andrex> я думаю там все также 20 часов курсов психолог акулист менты и купить
<andrex> UNIm95, че задолбали немцы?
<andrex> ходят улыбаются, но все равно ненавидят)
<UNIm95> нет. Тут уже беженцы дети убивают местных детей.
<andrex> аа
<andrex> ну это по всем европам так
<andrex> привыкай
<UNIm95> А немцы вполне адекватные люди
<UNIm95> andrex: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIJt2bv37pI&feature=youtu.be&t=2m23s
<andrex> яб не сказал
<andrex> что адекватные
<andrex> помешаные на чистоте и педантичные) еще кляузы строчат ну и ненавидят приезжих хоть и не говорят) там еще много чего
<andrex> инфантильные ваще какието
<UNIm95> Какими ты представляешь людей тех ты и будешь видеть.
<UNIm95> А черт
<UNIm95> как-то слишком криво написал.
<andrex> и мелочные
<svetlana> andrex, это где 20 часов курсов на огнестрел?
<andrex> у нас
<svetlana> ... в рф?
<andrex> по технике безопасности и тд
<andrex> да
<andrex> посидел послушал и пошел
<svetlana> а понятно, спасибо, я как-то даже и не в курсе) раньше я как-то думала что и слушать не надо
<svetlana> это же офигеть, трудятся, кому-то что-то читают понимаешь
<andrex> ну я и не слушал я в армейке прошел такие курсы что ппц)
<UNIm95> andrex: ты же про сайгу и подобное говоришь. а я про глок
<andrex> дык береш и покупаешь)
<andrex> лицензию на охрану тел)
<andrex> можеш потом оть танк купить
<svetlana> :o
<andrex> нафиг тебе глок
<andrex> есть гражданские средства самообороны
<andrex> всякие дубины шокеры и прочая фигня типо травмата и газовых пукалок
<andrex> ну и никто не мешает с собой случайно взять топор)
<svetlana> он же тяжёлый такой
<svetlana> не то что бы я знаю, что такое глок ...
<andrex> береш травмат и переделываеш под боевые
<andrex> на выстрелов 5ть хватит потом развалится
<andrex> хотя травматом даже опаснее если пробьет
<andrex> ренген резину не видит запарются скать пулю
<UNIm95> andrex: 1-е они и так без лицензии. 2-е оно уже раскуплено. 3-е они шайками в 5-10 человек ходят.
<andrex> купи гранату тогда
<andrex> а лучше машину
<andrex> и бегай по утрам
<andrex> если сможеш километра 3 пробежать думаю уюежиш от них
<andrex> или иди работать копом)
<andrex> будет те пукалка легально)
<andrex> а эмигранты там ваще косяками прям по трассам шагают
<andrex> человек тыщ 5ть и никакая эмиграционка не остановит толпу такую
<UNIm95> М2 спокойно остановили бы и даже развернули.
<andrex> бери травмат и все полюбому гдето есть
<andrex> когото покоцаеш остальные испугаются
<andrex> или просто в воздух даже
<andrex> хотя на меня наставляли такое, не подействовало, взял и отобрал игрушку
<UNIm95> это не нормальные иранцы/сирийцы. Это откуда-то из африки. И не негры
<andrex> возми бубен и если что кричи порчу нагоню
<UNIm95> Думаю лучше идиш выучить.
<andrex> а зачем ты туда поехал то?
<andrex> в немке и так с бежинцами все не в порядке было
<andrex> вечно там гуманитарки кидали им итд а потом драки из за бутылки воды
<UNIm95> andrex: я тут 3 года
<UNIm95> и лишь послений год какая-то фигня пошла
<UNIm95> точнее последние полгода
<andrex> как бы от тудава к нам немци не повалили от беженцев)
<andrex> ы
<andrex> хотя не не повалят
<andrex> они не любят долгие поездки
<UNIm95> Если что у меня работа может и Швейцарии быть
<UNIm95> а там тихо, спокойно, у каждого SiG550 дома
<andrex> а мне и тут норм)
<andrex> правда за окном показывает термометр -40
<UNIm95> Супер
<UNIm95> люблю холод
<UNIm95> а со снегом проблем нет?
<andrex> снег есть)
<andrex> могу прислать пару сугробов
<UNIm95> Можешь всю германию засыпать? и заморозить? градусов до 25?
<andrex> угу ща катапульту с холодильником поищу
<UNIm95> Кидай
<andrex> ну нафиг еще 3ть мировую развяжем
<andrex> скажут нелегальный снег контрабандой завозим
<UNIm95> неа. африканцы офигеют от снега и 25. и домой свалят
<andrex> не они подумают что это не снег и ваще повалят толпой
<DorySan> Все доброе утро
<svetlana> доброе
<andrex> обеда
<andrex> злое
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: ответил бы он тебе пнх :)
<andrex> я его забаню
<tagezi> andrex: тут?
<andrex> кто здесь O_o
 * andrex потыкал палкой в tagezi
<tagezi> andrex: да, я тут ))
<andrex> мама, оно живое
 * andrex ускакал
<tagezi> andrex: вопрос есть.. как настроить приоритет для сетивых интерфейсов, чтобы всё в интернет лезло через вайфай, а не сетевую карту?
<andrex> не помню
<andrex> тулза есть
<tagezi> блин..
<tagezi> ещё наверное запускаеться под дос-эмулятором из 98 винды? :))
<andrex> да консольная
<tagezi> iptables? :)
<andrex> маршруты нада
<tagezi> типа ip чтоли?
<tagezi> или старая route
<andrex> какие адреса по каким маршрутам топают ну еше gateway
<andrex> но помню хоть убей была тулза
<andrex> которой можно было все сделать и это не route и ifconfig итд а чет другое спец для этого когда п к примеру несколько провов
<tagezi> andrex: это ещё актуально? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=12454.0
<andrex> да
<tagezi> тогда буду ковырять в этм напровлении
<andrex> в самой статье мало что в коментах интересней
<tagezi> Модераторы приколите тему ? :)
<andrex> ну да тока ниже и ниже
<andrex> так кусками домысливания другими чеами
<tagezi> у меня подклучение через network management
<andrex> ппц 4ре часа нада дрыхать чтоли
<andrex> а я выпиливаю нм через opentc все
<tagezi> ну, я привык аплету уже
<andrex> а у меня он тупить запарил иногда не порубается или адрес пытается получить либо ппое подрубает с 400 го раза)
<andrex> и я его снес)
<tagezi> andrex: http://interface31.ru/tech_it/2014/02/ubuntu-server-nastraivaem-router-nat-dhcp-squid3.html
<tagezi> это мой случай, или оно про что-то про другое?
<andrex> ну про днсы те ненадо а так похоже
<andrex> ну и нат тож в писту
<andrex> )
<andrex> тебе маршрутизация нужна тока
<tagezi> а форвардинг не нужен?
<andrex> зачем? или ты раздавать собрался?
<andrex> с компа
<tagezi> мне из локалки тоже нужен доступ к инету
<tagezi> а то как я буду обновляться и доставлять проги на мини комп
<andrex> ну делай проброс
<tagezi> у меня следующая хрень.. есть ноут и Odroid. я конектюс к одройду по shh через сетевую карту, там тупик инета нет, но иногда нужно ставить проги дополнительные и обновляться
<andrex> все нафиг я спать а то ппц 2 е сутки) сижу как пугало)
<tagezi> на ноуте есть вайфай, который типа болжен смотреть в сеть
<tagezi> ладно, вали придатель )
<tagezi> бросил тут меня понимаешьли разгребать эти провода :)
<andrex> прописать маршрут от сетевухи к гетвай
<andrex> либо подымать вирт ифейс когда надо а к нему маршрут)
<tagezi> вали давай, разберусь я.. всё равно нифига не помнишь :)
<tagezi> ночи )
<andrex> утра уже
#ubuntu-ru 2016-01-19
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<UNIm95> tagezi: Подтверждаю.
<tagezi> UNIm95: что?
<UNIm95> tagezi: Что есть контакт.
<tagezi> я роутинг и нат не могу настроить... всёравно всё вылетает через како-то время как провод втыкаю
<DorySan> Утра всем
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<SergeyIT> утра
<tagezi> утра
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<Sergey_IT> посоветуйте мейл клиента
<andrex> ох е я ваще ими не пользуюсь
<andrex> браузер)
<Sergey_IT> привык к клиенту (
<Sergey_IT> а эволюшн избыточен
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: kmail
<tagezi> но я думаю он то для тебя точно избыточным будет :)
<Sergey_IT> почему?
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: thunderbird
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: А что тебе в Evolution не нравиться?
<Sergey_IT> да нормално было, а сейчас через прокси не подключиться
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: а почему ты не используешь общесистемные настройки прокси?
<Sergey_IT> использую, но не берет никакие - 16.04, позже может и заработает
<Sergey_IT> попользую пока встроенный - зильфида какая-то японская
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: потому что kmail притянет половину кде
<Sergey_IT> у меня крузадер половину уже закачал
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: зачем он тебе?
<tagezi> если только на ftp лазить..
<tagezi> ну вот kmail вторую половину закачает, и будет у тебя kde в фоновом режиме работать :)
<Sergey_IT> привык к нему... да проги пишу на  qt
<tagezi> у кде не совсем кути, это скорее надстройка над кути.. у них даже пространство имён другое и местами вообще не похоже
#ubuntu-ru 2016-01-20
<CKAP> Привет!
<CKAP> Как с этим жить?
<CKAP> https://xakep.ru/2016/01/20/linux-keyring-reference-leak
<CKAP> у меня ядро 4.2.0-23-generic
<andrex> не ставить libkeyutils-dev
<CKAP> так уже не плохо
<CKAP> <andrex>
<andrex> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2870-2/
<andrex> читай
<CKAP> <andrex> Благодарю. Сейчас гляну.
<andrex> короче уже пропатчили давно
<andrex> у меня не форкает эта фигня на ваниле 4.4
<CKAP> О как... а скрипт остался?
<CKAP> Хочу у себя проверить
<andrex> https://gist.github.com/PerceptionPointTeam/18b1e86d1c0f8531ff8f
<CKAP> Благодарю. У Меня Xubuntu а IRC у них не нашёл... тусю у вас )
<tagezi> утра всем
<CKAP> Спс
<CKAP> Где взять keyutils-libs-devel
<andrex> в репах
<CKAP> Андрекс я недавно из форточки вылез.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тогда уязвимость к keyring это не самое главное что должно тебя волновать
<tagezi> да, страшно теперь смотреть видео
<andrex> !apt
<ubuntuhelp> пакетный менеджер, который вместе с dpkg является основным средством управления пакетами. Короткое руководство по apt-get здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/apt
<andrex> !rep
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='rep'
<andrex> !repositories
<ubuntuhelp> Пакеты в Ubuntu разделены на несколько секций. Подробнее см. тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories и http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components . См. также https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources
<CKAP> Вот спасибо.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: ты про плейлист который читает файлы
<CKAP> ага
<tagezi> угу
<andrex> tagezi: а ты глаза закрой
<tagezi> :)
<CKAP> gcc: error: cve_2016_0728.c: Нет такого файла или каталога
<tagezi> на убенте ядро пересобирать?
<andrex> и ваще  оно там libkeyutils-dev а не keyutils-lib-devel
<CKAP> я уже запутался... там ещё и сам скрипт возможно багованный
<andrex> нифига
<andrex> тока мне пришлось glibc пересобрать)
<andrex> и да компилчцо бдут долго
<CKAP> Хм...
<CKAP> хрень какаята )
<UNIm95> tagezi: У тебя какая арм платка?
<DanteA> Я хочу pine64 купить
<DanteA> Дома bb black есть
<DanteA> На работе куча всего
<tagezi> UNIm95: odroid-c1
<UNIm95> tagezi: ей радиатор нужен?
<DanteA> Не видел ни одного арма, которому он нужен
<tagezi> UNIm95: смотря от задач, вообще она греется
<JohnDoe_71Rus> радиатор желателен. о чем говорит куча наборов на ебей и али
<tagezi> DanteA: hardkernel наслаждайся
<tagezi> даже водяное есть
<DanteA> Стол тоже греется.
<DanteA> На практике не видел.
<UNIm95> tagezi: там проц алвиннер?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> cb2 A20 и rk3168, гарадусов до 60 разогреваются в лет
<DanteA> Но если в Data Sheet написано, что нужен радиатор, то, конечно, надо ставить.
<DanteA> Плевать, до скольки они нагреваются.
<DanteA> Нужно смотреть в datasheet
<DanteA> И делать как там написано
<tagezi> UNIm95: Amlogic ARM® Cortex®-A5(ARMv7) 1.5Ghz quad core CPUs
<UNIm95> tagezi: http://geektimes.ru/post/269444/ почитай. тебе понравиться.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> DanteA: тогда обязательно проследи что бы разработчики платы четко следовали даташиту.
<UNIm95> Человек тоже в финке живет.
<UNIm95> Или это твой виртуал =)
<DanteA> Я - разработчик, я следую.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: сеть 100, памяти гиг (от которого видео возьмет свое), ну и нету sata
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: я про то что с платой сделали. А не про её железо
<tagezi> UNIm95: я этут о не могу нормально использовать..
<tagezi> два дня борюсь с сетью, и что-то я елаю явно не так
<tagezi> но да, интересно
<tagezi> можно покупать на чапчасти и для бешеных экспементов, чтобы хорошие вещи не портить
<UNIm95> tagezi: там у человека косяки с отвалом и зависаниями из-за заводского разгона.
<tagezi> ну.. оно всё где-то немного глючит.
<UNIm95> может тебе скрипт поможет плату немного тормознуть для нормальной работы.
<tagezi> odroid-c1 сделан как аналог ресбери пи, там даже девайсы подходят, на этом и стоит ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: там непонятно, для кваки используется ведроидный блоб. потому как люк не дописал дрова до конца
<tagezi> вообще платок сейчас просто море, их реально море
<UNIm95> tagezi: этот апельсин вроде тоже совместим
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мы делили апельсин...
<tagezi> UNIm95: а ты чего через вебморду?
<UNIm95> tagezi: На работе.
<UNIm95> так что я недолго
<DorySan> Подскажите нет ли какого свежего дистрибютивчика на основе Ubuntu чтобы можно было конектить рабочие станции через GUI к MS AD   ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> samba4 этого не позволяет?
<DorySan> илил может какая утилита приемлемая есть?
<DorySan> Позволяет
<DorySan> Просто мне надо, чтобы это мог делать  админчик который не силен в Linux
<JohnDoe_71Rus> давно я домены видел. насколько помню там на win машине надо сделать вход в домен. причем тут линукс? а на линуксе все уже должно быть настроено на прием
<UNIm95> DorySan: я тебя немного не понимаю. Тебе нужен rdp?
<DorySan> Сорри сразу задачу не рассказал. У меня в филиале появится 3 Ubuntu машины, рабочие станции. Там есть домен MS AD. Надо, чтобы на рабочих станциях человек сотрудник логинился под AD пользователем. Местный Админ linux не видал. Потому ему надо, что нибудь, что мо
<DorySan> жет автоматом подцепить Ubuntu к  AD авторизации
<DorySan> likewise  единственный вариант?
<UNIm95> DorySan: Есть 2 мана по этому поводу. У меня в универе сделали по этому: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<UNIm95> DorySan: на русском тут:http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4_%D0%B2_%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD_windows
<DorySan> Спасибо начну изучение
<UNIm95> DorySan: и этот: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryHowto
<UNIm95> DorySan: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QskDWyOcH0I https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3TFPDT9uic
<DorySan> еще раз спасибо
<flegontoff> добрый вечер! кто что использует для доступа к почте exchange owa ?
<andrex> браузер
<flegontoff> чет не заходит( через оутлук нормально. это рабочая почта,
<flegontoff> всё нормально, зашёл) клиент раньше от мазилы с допонением юзал, но пробная версия к сожалению. сейчас связку с davmail. но так не удобно
<flegontoff> эволюшен не вяжется, буду через вебку тогда
<OmenRa> привет ввсем!
<OmenRa> есть желание поотвечать на каверзные вопросы касательно GRUB?
<OmenRa> живые есть?
<svetlana> да
<svetlana> задай вопрос и жди как минимум два часа, это небольшой канал
<OmenRa> делал флешку мультибут с Grub4dos, пару раз вынул ее из гнезда без размонтирования. теперь при загрузке системы появился странный выхлоп "ata2.00 error blablabla..." и нет автомонтирования флешек. Юзаю Xubuntu 15.10
#ubuntu-ru 2016-01-21
<OmenRa> сообщество, почему UnetBootIn не может записать загрузочную флешку? пришлось с форточек руфусом заливать
<OmenRa> писал Boot repair 64
<komp0t_> Салам
<andrex> по ботинку не кнам
<andrex> ваще он ненужен
<komp0t_> А сами чем пользуетесь?
<andrex> cat
<andrex> ваще щас с uefi можно просто копипастить файлы с образа и все
<komp0t_> т.е я зря сюда пришел?
<komp0t_> по xubuntu Не поможете
<komp0t_> ?
<andrex> да и есть тулза в бунте своя если прям невмоч записать
<andrex> через гуевую прогу
<andrex> завист че за вопрос
<OmenRa> да не пишет гуевая прога бут диск
<andrex> cat iso > /dev/flashdisk
<OmenRa> пробовал dd if=11.iso of=/dev/sdz
<OmenRa> на выходе имел сообщение, что не найдена загрузочный диск
<OmenRa> и usb-creator-kde  не оправдал надежд
<OmenRa> c
<UNIm95> OmenRa: Обаз точно рабочий?
<andrex> ну да либо образ либо флеха или может биос вконце концов руки или карма
<OmenRa> образ ТОЧНО рабочий
<OmenRa> с винды руфусом залилось
<OmenRa> с нее и востановил
<OmenRa> с флешки, имею ввиду.
<anton6661> Здравствуйте
<OmenRa> ;-)
<anton6661> какова вероятность напороться на вредоносные приложения в ubuntu ? Интересует мнение специалистов:)
<OmenRa> :-Dв мэнеджере приложений такого нет.
<UNIm95> anton6661 если репы проверенные и ты не ставишь деб пакеты отовсюду подряд то близка к нулю
<tagezi> усли считать что уязвимости являются тоже вредоносным ПО, то 100%
<andrex> нужно не скока париться о том что можно подхватить сколько о том как не дать этому чемуто кудато попасть после того как подхватилось
<andrex> ну и обновлять по естественно
<andrex> чем меньше известных дыр тем лучше помоему) хотя это палка о двух концах
<tagezi> andrex: ты фрю щупал?
<andrex> да было дело
<andrex> последние чет разочаровали
<UNIm95> andrex: https://habrahabr.ru/company/pt/blog/275637/
<UNIm95> одним пакетом в кернел паник
<tagezi> чем дальше, тем сложнее системы. Чем сложнее системы, тем сложнее искать косяки.
<andrex> вот по этому сорс базед лучше
<andrex> можно урезать функционал спокойно тем самым уменьшая риски
<anton6661> Ну ладно, понятно что сломать можно вес что угодно. Ну а так по статистике, к примеру практически каждый пользователь форточки, хотя бы раз заражал свой компьютер. Вот ВЫ за все время эксплуатации люнекс, заражались? Было бы не плохо при ответе писать ко
<andrex> у меня небыло пробовал пару типо вирусов собирать и то не сорлись) я разочаровался и пошел плакать)
<andrex> самое часто е что есть это руками сломаная система самим недоюзером а потом уже ктонить проникал)
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<tagezi> странно
<tagezi> ping
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> andrex: тут?
<tagezi> UNIm95: тут?
<UNIm95> tagezi: да. но не долго
<UNIm95> надо высыпаться
<tagezi> UNIm95: тоесть ща пойдёшь спать.. ладно тогда
<UNIm95> tagezi: в чем вопрос?
<UNIm95> Давай
<UNIm95> спрашивай
<tagezi> UNIm95: да, я не iptables не понимаю
<tagezi> вот смотри
<UNIm95> Что именно?
<tagezi> iptables -F
<tagezi> iptables -A INPUT -m conntrack --ctstate ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<tagezi> iptables -P INPUT DROP
<tagezi> и после этого инет не пашет (
<tagezi> тоесть irc работает, то что я начал скачивать - продолжает
<UNIm95> А где интерфейсы?
<tagezi> но браузер новые страници не открывает
<tagezi> какие интерфейсы?
<UNIm95> Вроде iptables -A INPUT -m conntrack --ctstate ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT позволяет тебе открытые соединения доработать
<tagezi> я не настраиваю интерфейсы, я фаервол настраиваю.. пока просто для декстопа
<tagezi> ESTABLISHED — пакеты, принадлежащие к установленным соединениям
<UNIm95> tagezi: по какому мануалу?
<tagezi> RELATED соответствуют пакеты, открывающие новые соединения, логически связанные с уже установленными
<tagezi> https://ru.wikibooks.org/wiki/Iptables
<UNIm95> tagezi: а у тебя подгружен модуль распознавания http?
<tagezi> эм..
<tagezi> начинается
<UNIm95> tagezi: у тебя последний пункт не прописан
<UNIm95> iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
<tagezi> ну, это исходящие разрешает, он и так разрешён по умолчанию
<UNIm95> вбей эту строчку
<UNIm95> и проверь
<UNIm95> tagezi: и вроде строка для новых соединеий должна содержать new
<UNIm95> iptables -A INPUT -m conntrack --ctstate NEW,ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<tagezi> так это новые соединения не связаные с исходящими соединениями
<tagezi> это вроде нужно если я собираюсь по ssh конектиться
<tagezi> не, это не пашет
<tagezi> -P INPUT DROP
<tagezi> -P FORWARD ACCEPT
<tagezi> -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
<tagezi> -A INPUT -m conntrack --ctstate RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<tagezi> это вся таблица
<UNIm95> tagezi: в таблице поменяй последние 2 строчки.
<tagezi> как?
<UNIm95> и перезапусти iptables
<UNIm95>  iptables -F
<tagezi> я же ввожу всё по порядку, но оно всё равно в таком порядке выходит
<UNIm95> После теже правила но -P OUTPUT ACCEPT последним
<tagezi> ну так оно и есть, я его просто добавил
<UNIm95> tagezi: iptables -L в каком порядке выводит строки?
<UNIm95> Input, forward, output?
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/ibjx
<tagezi> вот, как то так
<UNIm95> tagezi: у тебя косяк в том что небыло сброса iptables
<UNIm95> Согласно ману all chains are printed like iptables-save.
<UNIm95> то есть у тебя сохранено все так как выводится
<UNIm95> Вот мой вывод на ноуте:
<UNIm95> unim95@unim95-ThikpadEdge:~$ sudo iptables -S
<UNIm95> [sudo] password for unim95:
<UNIm95> -P INPUT ACCEPT
<UNIm95> -P FORWARD ACCEPT
<UNIm95> -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
<UNIm95> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<UNIm95> супер
<UNIm95> не кикнуло
<tagezi> ну, у тебя всё по умолчанию задано
<tagezi> всё разрешено, делай что пожелаешь
<UNIm95> tagezi: Согласно arch-wiki если output не идёт посленим соединения не будут устанавливаться
<tagezi> кстати, iptables -F почему-то не обнуляет всё, она скидывает только с -A
<UNIm95> последдним*
<tagezi> ну, оно последним и идёт
<tagezi> только оно выводиться как-то странно
<UNIm95> Прочти ман про опцию -S в нем сказано что опции идут так как сохранено в iptables-save
<UNIm95> проверь конйиг iptables-save
<UNIm95> конфиг*
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<tagezi> http://hastebin.com/wufudeniwa.css
<tagezi> UNIm95: вернее вот так http://hastebin.com/xuliyayave.css
<UNIm95> tagezi: Поправь строчку :OUTPUT ACCEPT [43508:2773568] на :OUTPUT ACCEPT [0:0]
<UNIm95> tagezi: В секции (filter
<UNIm95> *filter
<UNIm95> И заново примени правила
<UNIm95> tagezi: и еще вопрос. Почему у тебя нет строчки про lo? -A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT
<tagezi> UNIm95: странно
<UNIm95> tagezi: Чего?
<tagezi> ну, я поменял в секции фильтер и сделал ресторе < файл
 * UNIm95 думал что в четверг спать ляжет. 
<tagezi> а после сайв оно опять стало как прежде, а нули получились в секции нат
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну так иди спать.. это не срочно
<UNIm95> нули должны быть и в секции filter
<UNIm95> Иначе виртуалка сможет нормально ко всему коннектится а сам хост нет
<tagezi> UNIm95: вали давай спать.. будет время поболтаем.. никуда мои уроки не денуться )))
<UNIm95> Ок. Завтра с работы на вебклиент зайду.
<UNIm95> это часов в 11 по москве
<UNIm95> вроде.
<UNIm95> Спк
#ubuntu-ru 2016-01-22
<Aiveri> Hello!
<DanteA> Hi
<svetlana> привет Aiveri
<DanteA> Привет, Света!
<Aiveri> Привет
<Denver79> как узнать тип матрицы в ноутбуке из ubuntu?
<tagezi> утра всем
<UNIm95> tagezi: Ну как? работает или еще ковыряешь?
<tagezi> UNIm95: не ковырял
<UNIm95> Ок
<SergeyIT> ук
<SergeyIT> а я поразвлекался http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=267565.435
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: жениться тебе надо барин ©
<SergeyIT> поздно...
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: да знаю я о том что у тебя внучка есть
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> вечера
<OmenRa> ?
<andrex> ночера
<UNIm95> tagezi: Ну как?
<UNIm95> Ковыряешь iptables или нет?
<Sergey_IT> доковыряется...
#ubuntu-ru 2016-01-23
<kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> kyshtynbai, Понг.
<kyshtynbai> Во
<kyshtynbai> Поставил я давеча - года три спустя - гномшелл. А он такой же глючный как был.
<svetlana> да
<svetlana> поставь что-то ещё, тебе обязательно что-то понравится
<kyshtynbai> нет. линукс на десктопе не нужен
<svetlana> так все говорят
<svetlana> а мне нравится новые приложения под декстоп писать понимаешь ли
<svetlana> и под мак или винду писать противно, потому что если что-то не хватает, то фиг его добавишь
<svetlana> поэтому у меня нет выбора
<svetlana> приходится выбирать и осваивать линукс десктоп
<UNIm95> svetlana: А чего именно не хватает? И с помощью какой либы пишешь?
<svetlana> много чего не хватает
<UNIm95> svetlana: а вторая часть вопроса?
<svetlana> отображать журналы надо, играть в шахматы с сервером и писать журналы надо, менеджер пакетов, возможность легко писать новые приложения которые болтают с веб-сайтами через API и легко развиваются. gtk и qt мне недостаточно гибкие, и я начинаю попытки
<svetlana> освоить gnustep с gap или etoile (для начала оба поставить)
<svetlana> адекватное приложение для чтения документации с возможностью поиска и удобного добавления новых статей
<svetlana> всё не то, да? :)
<igor__> Привет
<Sergey_IT> ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2016-01-24
<tagezi> тыдыщ
<OmenRa> jk
<OmenRa> доброго времени суток, сообщество. Столкнулся с одним вопросом: устанавливаю матлаб, смонтировал образ, начинаю устанавливать и в процессе установки мне пишет
<OmenRa> что не может создать папку в /usr/local
<OmenRa> как победить?
<andrex> sudo
<OmenRa> не робит :(
<andrex> sudo -i и попробуй так
<OmenRa> при переходе к # баш не понимет никаких команд. даже dir
<andrex> дык и ее и нет
<andrex> !faq
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<andrex> !mkdir
<ubuntuhelp> mkdir в операционной системе Unix команда для создания новой директории. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mkdir
<OmenRa> мне, ж, скрипт надо запустить ./install в папке со смонтированным образом, ведь так?
<OmenRa> от имени СУ?
<andrex> я незнаю что там у тебя
<andrex> ls /папка спрогой | pastebinit
<andrex> ссыль суда
<OmenRa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14634020/
<OmenRa> не там :)
<OmenRa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14634199/
<andrex> install_guide.pdf ну и да походу bash install
<OmenRa> учш
<tagezi> andrex: почему дир нет?
<andrex> фз
<andrex> у меня есть)
<tagezi> у меня тоже
<andrex> ls
<andrex> короче
<OmenRa> при установке решил создать установочную папку в домашней дирректории. Вопрос снят. Всем спасибо!
<tagezi> вот вопрос, нафига ставить матлаб, когда есть октава?
<tagezi> вопервых гемороя меньше с установкой, вовторых она бесплатна, в том числе и огромная куча расширений
<OmenRa> tagezi<<< в чем, собственно, меньше гемороя?
<OmenRa> sudo apt-get build-dep octave wget ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/octave/octave-4.0.0.tar.gz && tar xf octave-4.0.0.tar.gz &&  cd octave-4.0.0/ && ./configure && make &&  sudo make install ?
<beta_> привет всем
<beta_> привет всем у меня проблеми с сетямы убунту . может мне кто то помочь :)
<tagezi> OmenRa: в установке хотябы
<beta_> кто поможет с iptables и route ... please
<OmenRa>  tagezi: <<< это ваше IMHO
<tagezi> OmenRa: счего это вдруг это моё имхо?
<tagezi> Октава из репов ставиться и все её расширения
<OmenRa> матлаб с диска
<OmenRa> но суть не в этом и не стоит разводить полемику. помогите, лучше, человеку с сетями.
<tagezi> типа примонтировать диск а потом писать сюда почему не ставиться, это проче чем судо апт-гет инстал? :)) нюнюн
<OmenRa> 8-)
<beta_> спасибо OmenRa
<tagezi> beta_: учебник на викибук
<tagezi> beta_: https://ru.wikibooks.org/wiki/Iptables
<tagezi> там полно примеров
<tagezi> beta_: https://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/iptables/
<tagezi> beta_: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Iptables_%28%D0%A0%D1%83%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9%29
<beta_> спасибо. просто задача немного нестадартная . ну для меня
<tagezi> beta_: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=12454.0 тут обсуждения есть
<beta_> tagezi, OmenRa спасибо вам большое, эти стати очень полезные , но не в одном не описан как разделить локалную сеть на 3 разние статик ip
<beta_> если возможно покажите пример. очень нужно :)
<tagezi> beta_: не понял что тебе нужно, у тебя внешние или внутренние статические ip
<tagezi> ?
<beta_> у меня 3 real ip и одна докалная сет. нужно докал разделить на 3 части и что бы каждая часть сети виходило в интернет от определенного real ip
<tagezi> beta_: на хабре была статья по этому поводу
<tagezi> ну, вовсяком случае ты просто так это не сделаешь, нужно сначала понять логику твоего деления
<beta_> пример   192.168.1.x ->  x.x.44.115
<tagezi> не, я думаю конечно можно сделать так чтобы у тебя одна страница закачавалась с трёх каналов, но думаю оно того не стоит
<beta_> 192.168.2.x -> x.x.44.115
<beta_> 116
<tagezi> так у тебя три локальных машины или у тебя 3 провада в интернет?
<beta_> eth1  internet и 3 real ip
<beta_> eth0 local
<beta_> eth1  real 1,     eth1:0  real2,  eth1:1 real 3
<tagezi> никогда не слышал чтобы к одной карте можно было приконектить три ip
<tagezi> но я вообще как выяснилось чайник в анлминистировании сетей
<beta_> ну есть токое все 3 ip сейчас работают. но все выходят в интернет по первуму ip
<OmenRa> провайдер засечет - отрубят сеть
<OmenRa> а если студент - то и в бубен могут засандалить
<CheeryLee> Народ, все привет.
<CheeryLee> Здесь есть люди, которые занимаются портированием Ubuntu Touch?
<beta_> "провайдер засечет - отрубят сеть" если это ко мне то с провайдером проблем нету
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<andrex> или не хотят отвечать
<andrex> людей тут нет :D
<CheeryLee> Как прошить планшет собранным образом UT?
<CheeryLee> rootstock делает все не так, как требуется.
#ubuntu-ru 2017-01-16
<aleksei`> утра всем
<artus> утр
<sharikoff> artus q
<sharikoff> всем прив
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто тут писал что тоже ноут dell пользует?
<nightw89> привет
<andrex> sharikoff: андрюхаааа)))
<sharikoff> andrex, =)) Дароф
<andrex> да)
<andrex> шото пропал так пропал)
<sharikoff> и не говори
<sharikoff> как там Иркутск?
<andrex> норм тепло как не странно и снежок)
<andrex> и всякие страсти макрушные как обычно
<artus> sharikoff, какие человеки :)
<sharikoff> дарова
<artus> дароф дружище :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> абыр, абыр, абырвалг
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: писать разучился?
<artus> хмм, Wajig прям уххх какая весч
<JohnDoe_71Rus> delloводы ауу!
<andrex> нету деловодов
<artus> угу, дааже мой старый кто-то спер :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто то тут был с деллом. не дальше как месяц назад
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я тут вот чего подумал. деллы не выключаются, остается сплешскрин. а в спящий режим отлично вырубает питание. что то в скриптах пофиксить надо
<artus> это не с делами трабла :) а с системд :) у меня на десктопе было такое, пофиксил :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а ну колись как
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а то прям как во времена win95 "теперь питание компьютера можно отключить"
<artus> ууууу, ща попытаюсь вспомнить :D
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, [/etc/sysctl.d]% cat 50_coredump.conf
<artus> kernel.core_pattern=core
<artus> ану пробуй это
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чего?
<artus> чего чего, создавай давай
<JohnDoe_71Rus> команда должна начинатся с [ ?
<artus> и проверяй
<artus> sudo nano /etc/sysctl.d/50_coredump.conf и туды kernel.core_pattern=core
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: а почему спящий режим выключает?
<artus> а там как понял трабла какая то с работой скриптов системд
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пишут что надо пульсу удалять. но мне это сильно не нравится
<artus> вспомнил, еще время тушения поменял на 3 секунды вместо полутора минут, ну те может не понадобитцо
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, хренульсу. делай чего говорю )
<artus> хуже точно не будет :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> написал
<artus> таак как не помню как перечитываютцо настройки сисктл то ребутайся и проверяй
<JohnDoe_71Rus> раз скрипты системд значит какая то разница в скриптах на выключение и хибернейт
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну ок. в ребут
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не работает
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ешо /etc/systemd/system.conf добавлял вот это DefaultTimeoutStartSec=5s
<artus> DefaultTimeoutStopSec=5s
<artus> TimeoutSec=5s
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а сразу нельзя было сказать?
<artus> оно не неработает, а просто тухнет полторы минуты . с этим должно вырубатцо. и вобще, из груба quiet  убери, будешь видеть чего творитцо)
<artus> да ты резкий такой убегающий )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня нет такого файла. создаватьГ?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, вобще должен быть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> logind.conf и папка system
<artus> а чего, папки /etc/systemd нету?
<artus> чего за система то ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в папке симлинки на разные сервисы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lubuntu 14.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> папка есть, в ней нет твоего файла
<artus> создай )
<artus> у меня там один фиг все закоменчено
<artus> quiet всеже убери из /etc/default/grub и апдейт груб сделай.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну зависает он на power off или типа того
<linxon> а жетский диск отключается?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да. активности винта нет. крутит вентилятор и показывает картинку. если выключить долгим power при включении нет признаков аварийного отключения дисков
<artus> аррр, хватит уже про картинки, отрубаеш куит (будеш видить чего он делает) и таймауты ставиш. я сам после отрубания куита увидел что оно не зависло а тупо 2 минуты ждет завершения процессов
<linxon> у меня та же самая беда, только с openrc
<linxon> может не от системы инициализации зависит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так. контрольный ребут
<artus> груп апдейтнул?
<artus> арр, вот резкий какой
<linxon> машинка старая, после выключения завершает сеанс, убивает процессы ну и отключает устройства
<linxon> жесткие затихают
<linxon> а куллер крутится
<linxon> до этого дебиан ставил - все норм было
<artus> аспи толс проинсталь
<linxon> не понимаю ваш французкий
<linxon> что за утилита
<artus> linxon, за тушение и руление питанием отвечает acpi
<linxon> acpi что-то там?
<linxon> а ну да.. нет такой штуки
<artus> вот с ним и игратцо надо ;) бывает с ключами в грубе )
<linxon> попробую как-нить
<linxon> угу
<linxon> понятно
<artus> просто проинсталь в систему)
<linxon> все, похоже джохна накрыла тьма
<linxon> сейчас психует, поди
<Sergey_IT> бывало - смотрел чего ждет и искал в гугле - решение находилось
<JohnDoe_71Rus> последняя строчка wil now halt
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и висит, крутит кулер и дисплей не отключает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> перед ней отмонтирует файловые системы
<linxon> во та же история
<linxon> artus: acpi демон же надо ставить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> linxon: весь прикол, что в основном пользую hibernete и в него отлично выключается
<linxon> странно это все...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> значит что работает как надо. но при выключении или перезагрузке вот такой косяк
<linxon> тебе надо логи посмотреть, может куданить пишет
<linxon> artus говорит, что мол может быть что-то не так с acpi
<linxon> у меня его вообще нет хых
<linxon> завтра попробую поставить его
<linxon> посмотреть что получится
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus дай john71 слово молвить
<artus> а я запрещал чтоли :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да
<artus> @mode +v john71
<artus> пробуй
<john71> https://s24.postimg.org/wfccwg2z9/P_20170116_222728.jpg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот так.
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, acpi=force в груб суй
<artus> у тебя не отрабатывает acpi по ходу дела
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в хиберней то отрабатывает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это в каких то скриптах косяк
<artus> ну дак хибернейт это хибернейт, а аспи если не работает  то оно не посылает сигнал материнке на отрубить питание
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а хибернейт не посылает сигнал? правильно засыпает и правильно просыпается
<artus> если в груб прописать acpi=off то прийдетцо тушить кнопочкой)
<artus> а хибернейт работает ваще по своема алгоритму
<JohnDoe_71Rus> когда в хибернейт вводишь он правильный сигнал посылает
<artus> там сильное колдунство короче :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> абалдеть
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, systemctl --force poweroff поопробуй скомандовать. может вырубитцо :D
<linxon> acpi, как я понял ведет построение списка устройств при запуске
<linxon> JohnDoe_71Rus: может на самом деле ему надо force
<artus> ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) – это стандарт (спецификация), определяющий способы программного управления электропитанием компонентов компьютера с помощью встроенных средств ОС (операционной системы).
<artus> там еще зависит от того что в биосе натыкано :D
<linxon> по IRQ все дела короче
<artus> опять улетел
<linxon> у меня на acer не работали FN клавиши без acpi=force
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23812142/
<linxon> регулирование яркости, медиаклавиши
<JohnDoe_71Rus> работают
<JohnDoe_71Rus> про яркость кстати отдельный вопрос есть
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, нууу для полной проверки я п еще acpi=off в груб добавил :D вроде каак когдато в своем деле я это добавлял в загрузку, толи офф, толи он, толи noapic , что-то из этого точно работает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня пока прописано acpi_osi=Linux
<JohnDoe_71Rus> прописал буквально 2 дня назад. игрался с подсветкой. так что к проблеме отношение не имеет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну так = off или = force?
<linxon> методом тыка, как говорится
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, начнем с офф ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как это off? это ж управление энергопотреблением
<JohnDoe_71Rus> force вроде сработало
<stanislav> 0/
<Sergey_IT> как хорошо с ДОС - нажал кнопку и выключил
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: А что? Сегодня так не сделаешь? На блоке питания есть такая кнопочка.
<Sergey_IT> так без последствий же.... и другого способа выключить комп нет )
<nightw89> кто-то пользовался xmonad?
<nightw89> есть ли какая-то замена трея? (консольное что-нибудь) с возможностью оповещения о новых сообщениях в пиджине, скажем?
#ubuntu-ru 2017-01-17
<jundev> Все не могу решить проблему с тором, кто может помочь?
<nightw89> Добрый день
<JohnDoe_71Rus> уверен?
<nightw89> Вполне
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: вобщем acpi=force тоже не прокатило. вчера вечером один раз выключился а потом посидел немного и опять не став выключаться
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в логах кстати после Will now halt была строчка reboot: Syatem halted
<artus> а я тебе тему не кинул на форум вчета?
<artus> чет второй вечер подряд ддосят прова и я без инета опять был :(
<artus> утр млекопитающие кстати :)
<nightw89> artus: а пров что на это говорит? У нас бывал ДДоС на сетку, но это решалось за 5 минут
<nightw89> Находили, через кого ддосят, обрывали вилан, гасили порт и вешали вилан обратно
<artus> nightw89, а там полка под 7.5 гигабит была, лежал или лежма или сегментами
<artus> nightw89, вобщем агресивная конкуренция новых игроков скорее всего
<nightw89> скорее всего да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://geektimes.ru/company/nag/blog/284656/ провайдеры...
<nightw89> А я тогда ночью таки всё поставил. Вот сижу допиливаю потихоньку, основное сделал.
<artus> nightw89, https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/15994715_1345721665448015_461861892146608931_o.jpg?oh=45b2718fb41204f449c42a63c762a551&oe=59124925 и в том же роде :)
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, нее, в плане техническом все норм, оптика, конвертеры, все по человечески )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто крутил подсветку на ноутбуках? почему так мало ступеней. у меня получилось всего 8
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, я вобще скрипт прикручивал и там количество градаций в рпоцентном соотношении задаеш сколько душе угодно.
<artus> штатная у меня не заводилась чегото ((
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня штатная работает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но вот сейчас в связи с заменой матрицы опять инерес вернулся
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почему то на максимальном уровне темней чем где то в середине. грешу еще на инвертов
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, xbacklight поставь, и посмотри как она себя ведет на разном процентном соотношении , аля xbacklight -set 10 - 100
<nightw89> у меня как ни странно нормально работает. Хотя я не ожидал, что оно будет работать.:)
<artus> а если повесиш на хоткеи xbacklight -inc N  и xbacklight -dec N тобудеш прибавлять-убавлять по столько то процентов :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> стандартная через acpi работает. и даже бегунок показывает
<artus> кстати вопрос. мультиметром детешкой до 10 ампер вроде как постоянки можно мерять, а переменку оно силу тока замеряет ? иили феерично выпустит белый дым на котором работает ? :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> от модельки зависит. их штук 5 в линейке
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для переменного тока токовые клещи
<artus> ар, нима у обоих AAC , только ADC , пичаль
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, угуу, надо у китайсеф показометр какой нить купить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на майску недавно пробегал обзор
<artus> угуу, чтот было такое
<nightw89> Кто сталкивался с xmonad+xmobar?
<nightw89> именно связка эта интересует
<aleksei`> всем утра
<nightw89> aleksei`: у кого утро, у кого уже день
<artus> nightw89, неа, а зачем?
<nightw89> artus: зачем что? Зачем сталкиваться? :) Не получается xmobar запустить. Он в .xinitrc прописан, но оно не работает. Постоянно на синтаксис xmobarrc ругается, хотя там haskell прописан чистейший. Он на каждую букву ругается, почему-то. Делал по
<nightw89> этому гайду https://ro-che.info/docs/xmonad/
<artus> nightw89, зачем xmonad ? :)
<artus> nightw89, https://habrahabr.ru/post/242351/ тут был?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lemonad
<artus> хотя ну нафиг, это прям наркомания какая то
<nightw89> artus: конечно
<nightw89> был
<nightw89> почему наркомания?
<artus> нууу наверно потому что это наркомания сидеть в таких манагерах :D
<artus> для многооконной консольки хватает tmux с головой ))) повесил на отдельный рабочий чтол, жамкнул f11 и прям хацкером себя ощущаешь :D
<nightw89> блин не знаю, меня он устраивает, вопрос только в баре.
<artus> нуу в баре вопрос только один - главное вовремя остановитцо :D
<nightw89> artus да я понимаю, что бар в генте без пива малореально установить, но ведь хочется :)
<Admin1488> nightw89: Кто сталкивался с xmonad+xmobar?
<Admin1488> Гавнокодишь что ли?)
<Admin1488> https://habrahabr.ru/post/242351/
<Admin1488> вот первая статья эе
<Admin1488> в гугле
<artus> еще один проснувшийся :D
<Admin1488> 8-)
<Admin1488> у меня на генту был опенбокс и отлично смотрелся
<artus> коробка везде отлично смотритцо :)
<Admin1488> эт да
<nightw89> Admin1488: доброе утро...:) я читал первую ссылку в гугле. Я вообще гуглил нормально так, поэтому и спрашиваю-кто завёл этого зверя?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGCW8xftdOA вариант коробки )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> nightw89: наверно автор статьи завел
<artus> ыы
<karabas> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> karabas! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<karabas> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> karabas! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<karabas> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> karabas! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: туту спросили sinusbot для тимспика вот такую красоту пишет http://prnt.sc/dwps1u
<artus> прикольно
<helg> привет всем
<helg> !Пинг
<nightw89> привет
<Sergey_IT> ку
#ubuntu-ru 2017-01-18
<Admin1488> рань
<aleksei`> утра всем
<helg> ага
<nightw89> Доброе утро
<artus> andrex, слууушш, а 16го римворлда нету под линь?
<andrex> artus: беспонятия в стипе погляди онже там правда версию фз
<andrex> а вроде она там и 16 и есть альфа
<artus> ну тама вроде венда же
<andrex> ага тока оно робит и не навинде
<andrex> лят ша пароль вспомню покажу
<andrex> там вобщем скрипты даже какието в папке для запуска этого дела
<andrex> никсовые
<artus> andrex, а тобещ проканают если у меня сейчас 14я играетцо ? :) блин, чет такие сожители понабирались, что прям хочетцо тихонько прикопать под кусттиком :D
<andrex> ну стим ну тупое
<andrex> ну ваще долгое)
<andrex> я безпонятия у меня сразу 16 было
<artus> andrex, слыыышшш, а обломки извесняка и граница в кирпичи на чем переделывать? :D
<andrex> а гребаные скрипты не пашт ток ехешником в вайне
<andrex> ) воть
<andrex> непомню я в нее поиграл раз и больше не подходил с того момента и это было после нг или до или вовремя не помню)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да вапше ничего не пашет в вашем линухе. как в 90-х " теперь питание компьютера можно отключить"
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, так тебе и нааадооо :D
<andrex> acpi чини лентяй
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: чего его чинить. оно работает.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> засыпает-просыпается отлично
<JohnDoe_71Rus> артус мне советовал, все равно кнопку хочет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.phantom.sannata.ru/konkurs/2011/img/kt1118/060.jpg
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Sergey_IT> студенты! Все хвосты сдали?
<artus> гдее сьуженты? )))
<Sergey_IT> боятся признаться, школьники смелее
<Sergey_IT> хотя... они ВК теперь все узают только
<Sergey_IT> теперь и студентов нет ((
<artus> угу, спят все)
<Sergey_IT> на конспектах?
#ubuntu-ru 2017-01-19
<aleksei`> утра всем
<Admin1488> Утро
<|cub|> утры
<dd-sedanka> как в weechat переключить ся на другой канал
<|cub|> вроде alt + стрелка
<|cub|> а не сталкивались, что на 16.04 вайфай видит, но подключаться не хочет?
<artus> а прова 5й день ддосять :D
<nightw89> artus: сочувствую. А я поставил-таки xmonad+xmobar и настроил буферы обмена, теперь всё чётенько:)
<nightw89> но сил убил, конечно.. Еще и haskell пришлось выучить хоть немного. Хотя он не сложный совсем оказался.
<artus> :)
<nightw89> Доброго вечерочка
<artus> доброго
<Sergey_IT> ку
<artus> попросыпались? :)
<Sergey_IT> хто? Не вижу ((
<nightw89> конечно
<nightw89> Допил продолжается)))
<Sergey_IT> допил чего?
<nightw89> допил системы
<Sergey_IT> допила не бывает - это процесс непрерывный.... попил, перепил, запил - как-то так
<nightw89> ну некоторые веши без бутылки не запилить, я согласен)
<Sergey_IT> не, бутылка не поможет
<nightw89> я первый раз в жизни когда генту ставил-реально много пил, например. Прям конкретно. И многое за стаканом доходило. Так вот интересно получилось. Но сейчас на трезвую голову всё решаю, да.
<Sergey_IT> выпивка и работа - несовместимы
<nightw89> в общем то да, алкоголь подавляет. На самом деле мне нужна просто вещь, благодаря которой я смог бы просто отвлечься. Сейчас это китайский чай:) И для души дело, кстати, тоже. И денежку приносит и сам пью с удовольствием,
<nightw89> естественно.
<nightw89> Но к этому прийти нужно было тоже
<Sergey_IT> отвлечься можно чем угодно, смена деятельности (не еда и напитки)- лучший отдых
<nightw89> согласен.
<Sergey_IT> бывает, если происходит затык в какой-то проблеме, надо отвлечься дня на 1-7... и решение, обычно, приходит (как ни странно)
<nightw89> ничего странного. Я тоже заметил. Так мозг устроен. Стив Джобс (любитель ЛСД, кстати), говорил, что работать по 12 часов ни к чему не приведет, не даст таких результатов. Ну и у него медитации всякие были, это действительно
<nightw89> расслабляет мозг
<InterVi> у меня вот жесть какой затык(
<Sergey_IT> только не надо про наркоманов (
<artus> вы чегооо, пить это не злооооо :D
<artus> ну я в плане наслаждения напитком а не заливания глаз ради заливания :)
<Sergey_IT> это смотря как пить и что
<artus> InterVi, сочуствуем
<Sergey_IT> вот часа 2 как с женой грам по 70-ть хорошего красного вина с твердым сыром приняли...
<nightw89> Я каждый день заливался в своё время:( Долго, несколько лет. Ничего хорошего. Еле вытащили из этой ямы.
<Sergey_IT> сочувствую.. у меня такого не было, хотя коллеги такие были... кто вылез, кого уже нет
<Sergey_IT> InterVi, это к жестянщику
<nightw89> Sergey_IT: Если выбрался, значит уже всё хорошо. Значит, хватило сил.
<artus> nightw89, слабак :) никогда не понимал синьки ради синьки :) оно же на следуйщий то день жить не хочетцо если перебрал аль намешал, каакой нафиг запой то. извращенцы :D
<nightw89> да тогда казалось, что нет никакой больше радости, что всё плохо кругом. Пока не начинаешь сам что-то делать, чтобы так не жить-не понимаешь кайфа жизни.
<Sergey_IT> artus, возможно что это генетические проблемы... люди разные
<Sergey_IT> а вот пить, кстати, некоторые начинали, когда жизнь улучшалась
<nightw89> у меня отец - алкоголик. Жизнь стрёмная какая-то была. В основном детство. Потом жесть какая-то в юности ну и с 17 лет до 24 я стабильно работал и пил. Потом ушел в работу, повысили, бросил пить, с девушкой сошлись, небольшой
<nightw89> бизнес.. Над собой дикая работа была проделана
<nightw89> и сколько ещё предстоит, но теперь в кайф это делать
<InterVi> да не, у меня с питоном затык
<nightw89> я питона так и не осилил:) Что-то пытался и надоел он мне быстро как-то. Мне с вебом интереснее работать, творчество такое.
<Sergey_IT>  InterVi, так используй другой язык, делов то!
<Sergey_IT> книжку купил по питон, прочитал... но нигде не использовал
<nightw89> я с регулярками завис там с ним
<InterVi> дело не в языке, я сложную штуку пишу
<Sergey_IT> боюсь спросить что за штука (
<artus> Sergey_IT, нет тут никаких гинетических проблем. прям вот отмазки все это :) ну у меня отец пил, запоойно так, пока я его за шкирки не поднял, не встряхнул и не сказал что это был его последний раз, больше я предупреждать не буду.
<artus> дык внезапно до него дошло что он фигню творит. и с тех пор шампанское всего пару раз пригубил за надцать лет. ито по большим празникам. а мне вот не прет напиватцо. нет, я люблю хороший алкоголь, могу выпить когда настроение,
<artus> оочень люблю темное пиво. но так чтоб синячить ибо есть что .. бухла по всем шкафам расставленно и иногда удивляет своим наличием. но не хочетцо - оно и стоит
<artus> InterVi, у меня с питоном тоже затык. всеее никак не пну себя за изученеи оного :D
<nightw89> artus: моему отцу всё пофигу. Бутылочку пива и всё.... на пол месяца сразу
<nightw89> за праздники вот 2 раза уже умудрялся в запой уйти. Живет отдельно, купил 20 бутылок водки с вином и давай гулять...Страшно смотреть, как гробит себя.
<artus> ну знать видать ему совсем незакого держатцо. бывает. не лечитцо. но что поделать.
<Sergey_IT> artus: да не отмазки.... есть проблема с генетикой. А спиртного у меня дома - года на 2 хватит нам )))
<artus> Sergey_IT, нету гена который бы застравлял синячить круглыми сутками, неетууу :)
<Sergey_IT> а быстрое приобретение зависимости есть
<nightw89> http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/gmichailov/34987738/1808906/1808906_900.jpg
<artus> Sergey_IT, ну каакая от алкоголя зависимость? ломки от его отсутствия никакой. если тупо слабохарактерный человек которому проще побухать чем непобухать :D причем пофиг чем заливатцо :)
<artus> Sergey_IT, ну мы не говорим про надцатую стадию алкоголизма хронического. который уже да, зависимость, все дела ... но до этого то дойти еще надо ))
<nightw89> до этого быстро доходишь
<nightw89> у меня вторая, когда после 1 кружки пива тянет на 2, на 3, я не меньше 5 кружек по 0.5 пил, не считая еще всякой дряни после.
<Sergey_IT> и, как я понимаю, незаметно
<nightw89> но на самом деле дикий контроль решает. Сейчас я позволяю себе только дорогой хороший коньяк
<nightw89> крайне редко
<nightw89> когда совсем вымотает, тогда пару бокалов медленно потягиваю и ложусь спать
<artus> nightw89, ну и, я сам согу всосать литра 3 темного :D а потом догнать светлым. раз в месяц под настроение. и чет каак то на затяжные фестивали не тянет :)
<nightw89> но обычно я пью китайский чай)
<nightw89> artus: ну ты попей литра по 3 каждый день в течение полугода и потом посмотрим, потянет или нет
<artus> nightw89, пил :D потом стало не интересно  :)
<artus> nightw89, а чего в бурной молодости вытворял, вспомнить страшно :D за год 2 мешка пробок от пива :D  и только от того что я пил сам :D
<nightw89> это норм. У меня молодость просто продолжилась уже после 20
<artus> но опять же повторюсь, отродясь не похмелялся и не уходил в запои :)
<nightw89> пока мне не пригрозили, что я всего могу лишиться. Девушка очень тянула меня из ямы этой, чуть не за уши. Это очень большая работа над собой была. Психология ломалась, учился жить заново нормально, получать удовольствие от
<nightw89> другого
<artus> ну все человеки разные, да. тут уже каждый как может :)
<nightw89> какой интересный разговор сегодня получился. :)
<artus> тут всегда интересно :D
<Sergey_IT> так проблема существует и среди АйТишников очень распространена, к сожалению
<Sergey_IT> хотя, среди медиков, говорят, больше
<artus> Sergey_IT, а уж когда айтишники с медиками на природе отрываютцо ... :D тут тебе и спирта с глюкозкой, и остальные коктельчики :D
<InterVi> эта проблема у всех распространенная
<Sergey_IT>  InterVi, так что за сложности?
<InterVi> проект в багах утонул
<Sergey_IT> так это не сложности, а бардак
<InterVi> https://bitbucket.org/InterVi/npdoc
<InterVi> сложно фиксить
<Sergey_IT> не понял, зачем это надо
<artus> от скуки видать )
<InterVi> нет нормального документатора для питона
<InterVi> только неудобные связки типа doxygen + sphinx
<Sergey_IT> а нужен?
<artus> InterVi, а зачем оно? я проосто не знаю, так, для общего развития :)
<Sergey_IT> проги правильно писать надо и с документацией проблем не будет
<InterVi> чтобы по коду быстро ориентироватся
<InterVi> многие вручную пишут, хотя можно доки из кода генерировать
<InterVi> языком предусмотрено, а генератора почему-то нет
<artus> InterVi, а это, может сразу генератор кода? ну так чтоб на входе ему хотелку описать - а на выходе получил примитив но работающий так как описал :)
<Sergey_IT> не, как наговорил в смартфон - это круче
<artus> ну так мы ужек одной кнопке прийдем :D нее, даеш сначала попроще хотябы, а потом и до смартфона форкнут :)
<UNIm95>  InterVi: Юзай форматтинг ява-дока
<InterVi> а подробнее?
#ubuntu-ru 2017-01-20
<aleksei`> утра всем
<|cub|> приветы
<nightw89> улыбаемся и пашем
<artus> неед, спааать :)
<nightw89> artus: всю ночь сидел что ли?
<nightw89> я тут скайп решил установить, а он qt тащит за собой. Кошмар какой-то. Никуда от qt не деться:(
<artus> nightw89, нееее, в начале пятого лег спать :D
<artus> nightw89, скайп ненужен :)
<nightw89> artus: нужен. Сидят там знакомые
<artus> нее, определенно ненужен :)
<nightw89> artus: а как общаться тогда?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> выйти во двор. там столик и лавочки в теньке. там и общатся
<artus> nightw89, есть же гуглочатик, есть же вибер, телеграмм :) они всяко адекватнее убогого и глючного скайпа)
<nightw89> artus: но люди сидят там, потому что на работе все там сидят. И мне приходится, чтоб пообщаться с друзьями-выползать туда. К сожалению. И аськой тоже пользоваться приходится.
<artus> мдя, каак все запущенно :)
<stanislav> 0/
<Sergey_IT> 0x/
<artus> }:-[
<stanislav> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<stanislav> какие новости?
<Sergey_IT> пятница
<sema> Hello
<Sergey_IT> где?
<sema> Проблема с запуском Skype
<sema> После установки не происходит абсолютно ничего
<Sergey_IT> скайп года 4 не использовал
<sema> Хах, мне это пока сложно представить
<Sergey_IT> так, камера работает? Что скайп в консоль пишет при запуске, работе
<sema> нет, ты вы не поняли, просто при клике мыши по значку он не запускается
<sema> решения на форумах чаще всего были для Ubuntu 12.04, но те решения не помогали
<Sergey_IT> так запусти из консоли - работает?
<sema> таак, я очень извеняюсь, а как?
<sema> с Ubuntu  я начал знакомиться только 3 часа назад
<Sergey_IT> и сразу со скайпом?
<Sergey_IT> посмотрите хотя бы вики на ubuntu.ru
<Sergey_IT> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/skype
<stanislav> sema: есть еще https://login.skype.com/
<stanislav> мне десктопный не нужен, веб вполне устраивает
<stanislav> Sergey_IT: скайп вроде бы не пишет логи
<stanislav> емнип
<sema> Веб - это конечно хорошо, но, все-таки это как-то неочень
<Sergey_IT> да я про скайп не знаю как сейчас, раньше работало. Но если в 64бита, то либы х386 ставить надо...
<stanislav> Sergey_IT: он пошел уже сносить убунту)
<Sergey_IT> значит очередной неосилятор... посмотрим )
<artus> 3 часа а уже скайп, ужс какой :D
<Sergey_IT> так ему может больше ничего и не надо
<artus> stanislav, пишет, не пишет, есть же стрейс )
<artus> ну если учесть что скупе ненужно - то пусть сидит на венде и не парит моск)
<stanislav> не вернется :|
<Sergey_IT> ставки будем ставить?
<artus> stanislav, и фиг с ним :) с такими вопросами - удачи ему :) ни подробностей, ни какая система, ничего. а сидеть угадывать, в пятницу, вечером - ну нафиг. тут уже пиф не лезет :D
<Sergey_IT> главное - в инете куча ответов
<artus> ну это же думалку включать
<artus> эх, нужно бы китайсам претензию вкатить, но сегодня лееень каак то :( пофих, завтра буду ругатцо :)
<Sergey_IT> всем сразу, или каждому в отдельности?
<artus> нуу пока что двоим. буду требовать половину уплоченого по причине несоответствия ^_^ ибоо нефиг каак говоритцо умничать :)
<namlier> альо
<namlier> есть кто?
<namlier> Ответьте ато не понимаю, правильно ли я все сделал
<stanislav> namlier: что?
<namlier> спс, вот прверяю, какой онлайн и тд, стоит тут сидеть чтоб посоветоватся или бістрее гуглить
<stanislav> сначала гооглить
<namlier> ну єто понятно)
<stanislav> потом спрашивать)
<namlier> я тут мануал убунтьі читаю - посоветовали ирк-чатьі
#ubuntu-ru 2017-01-21
<namlier> кто-нибудь знает легкую прогу, чисто чтоб проверяла наличие новьіх сообщений на почтовиках, и давала нотификейшн?
<namlier> а уже после только я б запускал тандерБирд
<namlier> для gmail'а есть отдельно, хочется для любого почтовика
<stanislav> апплет какой-нибудь пробуй
<stanislav> та в убунте вроде бы есть в трее конвертик
<artus> что мешает выводить в коньки?
<namlier> Спасибо за совет. А именно, что нужно искать через слово апплет
<namlier> что такое коньки
<namlier> ?
<artus> в гугл :D
<artus> !conky
<ubuntuhelp> мощный и легко настраиваемый системный монитор. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/conky или http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7544.0
<stanislav> artus: если окно открыто -- конки не видно)
<stanislav> разве, как панель их сделать
<artus> смотря куда и что ты выводиш :)
<artus> и да, чет я в упор не вижу какое де :)
<artus> так что с такими вопросами в сад :)
<artus> и вобще, нафига аплеты на почту? прям вот вобще бесполезно. есть гугля, в гуглю можно агрегировать тучу почтовиков, если уж расплодились. смысла в десктопных клиентах - вааще никакого в век безлимита и широких каналов :)
<namlier> хмм, просто впадлу проверять почту через браузер, а тандерБирд слишком жирно, та как мне редко приходят сообщения
<artus> а если уж так надо чтоб почтовик под рукой был - браузеры давно умеют лочить вкладки и далать их мааленькими :) и пусть весят там вечно )
<namlier> *держать в запущеном состоянии* жирно
<artus> не проверяй. настраивать ради этого почтовик ? вобще верх упоротости :)
<artus> проще на телефон ловить всю почту :)
<artus> завернуть все почтовики в гуглю, настроить спаморезалку и не заморачиватцо :)
<artus> ну для успокоения повесить себе огромный цифр входящей почты в коньках :)
<artus> namlier, с какого перепуга жирно то?
<namlier> ну может бьіть, но прсто если взялся за убунту, то хочу чтобьі она меня будила по утрам, читая прогноз погодьі, некоторьі заголовки новостей, включая музьіку и тд и тп
<namlier> 170 метров оперативки
<artus> да выпили ты уже укр раскладку. нафиг она в интернетах то нужна.
<namlier> как писать направленное письмо сдесь?
<namlier> я ващет токо с друзьями переписьіваюсь
<namlier> щас вот зашел
<artus> namlier, что 170 оперативки, всего на машине? :D с таким далеко не уедеш ))
<namlier> на машине
<namlier> 4
<namlier> кароче просто в голову стукнуло, посиму и надо
<artus> а де у тебя небось юнитя? :)
<namlier> ну да ну да
<namlier> юнитя - секс
<artus> ну тебя, бред какой то несеш :)
<stanislav> глянул ==> https://i.imgur.com/wZVcG3q.png
<stanislav> для плазмы есть
<artus> плазма падучая, ненужна :)
<stanislav> artus: на абанту, может и падучая)
<artus> она везде падучая :D
<stanislav> была бы падучая, кто б ее юзал?
<stanislav> ))
<artus> кедерааастыыыы :D
<artus> они же как мышиии :D
<stanislav> ?
<artus> плачут, колютцо, но продолжают грызть кактус :D
<stanislav> это гнометри
<namlier> о
<artus> несвисти, гнометри перестал падать еще года 2 тому :D
<artus> в лохматой 3.14 версии )) а плазма до 5й сипалась как старая штукатурка :)
<stanislav> и все уже привыкли к нему, ога)
<artus> и в отличии от кед гнометри правитцо вобще изи. открыл манифест, поправил чете хочетцо и радавайся. прям темка за пол часика набразываетцо. как и екстеншены ваяютцо и остальное.
<artus> такшта нинада вот ляля :)
<stanislav> съехал на кде4, обновился до плазма5 и не падает жэ)
<namlier> в программе disks, точка монтирования /mnt/C0F6F855F6F84CE2 могу поменять на /mnt/lovemyself ?
<artus> можеш, разрешаю
<namlier> для автомонтирования раздела при старте
<stanislav> зачем?
<namlier> хз, чтоб доступ бьіл /mnt/lovemyself/...
<stanislav> мда..
<namlier> мне нужно чтобьі раздел где храниться музьіка, монтировалась при запуске системьі
<namlier> ато ее не видно в rythmbox
<namlier> ну и для steam apps
<stanislav> он и так примонтируется
<artus> ну так примонтируй в фстабе )
<artus> stanislav, неа )
<namlier> ну или в disks
<stanislav> укажи в программе disks
<artus> оно у него небось ntfs )
<namlier> есть и нтфс а чо
<stanislav> а разве он будет менять имя каждый раз?
<artus> ниче :D
<artus> stanislav, man fstab :D
<stanislav> греп нтфс)
<namlier> дело в том - почему я спрашиваю - прошльій раз на Minte я задал все параметрьі которьіе считал нужньіми и оно перестало запускатся вовсе
<artus> карма
<namlier> другой раз попробьівал оставить настройки, типа nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show, стандартньіми и тоже ОС перестала грузиться
<namlier> я ман читал цельіх 20 минут, всю прочел, и все равно не получилось чет
<namlier> или, наоборот получилось, когда сам настроил, не помню
<namlier> точно помню когда стандартньіе оставил, тогда сломалось
<artus> видать плохо читал. столько ключей ненужных вспомнил, а толку никакого :D
<namlier> та нене, я вспомнил, если прочитать, то получиться, но мне как-то впадло о5 єто делат
<namlier> пробую оставить стандарт
<stanislav> в программе диск выставь и не парься) namlier
<stanislav> у меня тут вдс-ка с центос6
<stanislav> не хочет пхп обновлятся
<artus> и у тебя карма :D
<stanislav> реми подключил
<namlier> кстате
<stanislav> и епель
<stanislav> там образы -- свои сборки какие-то
<namlier> на сичот php, какой реп можно полключать для последней стаб версии? ondrej сойдет,
<stanislav> [root@vds tmp]# uname -a
<stanislav> Linux vds.vds64.com 2.6.32-042stab094.8 #1 SMP Tue Dec 16 20:36:56 MSK 2014 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<stanislav> 2.6.32-042
<artus> stanislav, а разве не 6.5 или 7 стабильная? чего за древность у тебя такая?
<stanislav> хз
<stanislav> подал заявку на переустановку
<stanislav> сутки уже прошли
<artus> а взять kvm и самому накатить?
<namlier> єто мне про kvm?
<artus> ай, это же виртуалка
<artus> хотя
<stanislav> artus: всмысле взять?
<artus> забей :)
<namlier> php7 Откуда брать, вот допустим его, еще недавно, не бьіло в офф репо Ubuntu
<artus> купить :D
<stanislav> лол
<namlier> Оо, продашь?
<namlier> мне очень надо, срочно куплю php7
<artus> лехко, по предоплате :) хош в дебке, хош в рпм :)
<namlier> bl
<stanislav> мне два заверните
<stanislav> надо 7
<stanislav> имею 5.4
<artus> stanislav, дефицит, только по предзаказу :)
<stanislav> стоит подумать
<namlier> а серйозно, вот раньше не бьіло php7 в ubuntu repo, но php.net говорили что стабильная уже давно есть, то что мне нужно бьіло делать ?
<artus> ждать, пока выйдет 9я, и приедет в репы 7я
<stanislav> или гооглить, namlier
<namlier> єт я умею
<artus> stanislav, это слишком просто)
<stanislav> или предзаказ
<artus> или да )
<namlier> ну таки я загооглил и там бьіл слишком простой вариант, добавить repo какого-то ondrej'a
<namlier> и вот встал вопрос, єтот Ондрей, ему можно доверять?
<namlier> как я могу знать что ему можно доверять, тому репозиторию
<stanislav> нет
<artus> это обманщики. настоящие неподдельные пакеты только на раскладках можно купить :)
<namlier> ахах
<stanislav> доверять нельзя никому, уж мне поверь)
<namlier> ну верю
<artus> зря
<namlier> знаю... но верая такая вещь
<namlier> ...
<namlier> Верь не верь, все равно получишь херь (c) Jason Stattham
<stanislav> namlier: apt search php
<stanislav> что говорит?
<namlier> ну да, там есть php7, уже есть
<namlier> ну а допустим я посвежее хочу версию
<artus> это обман
<namlier> еще свежее
<stanislav> напиши сам
<namlier> что в таком случае делать? компилировать?
<artus> только покупать исходники и платить за сборку :D
<stanislav> и залей в репы ондрейа
<namlier> ну если так тогда буду знать
<stanislav> namlier: я не знаю, ибо нет убунты
<artus> stanislav, нигадяяй, изыди тогдаа :D
<stanislav> на центос-ру)
<namlier> ищю риелтора -> покупаю исходники -> звоню челу, которьій ведет сайт "Разработай сайт за 8 часов" -> заказьіваю сборку php7 последней версии
<stanislav> namlier: remi-php71                                            Remi's PHP 7.1 RPM repository for Enterprise Linux 6 - i386
<stanislav> в реми уже 7.1
<stanislav> но он у меня дисаблед, гад
<namlier> супер, у ppa:ondrej/php тоже
<stanislav> ставь в /opt
<stanislav> запускай оттуда
<namlier> как сдесь напистаь направленное письмо?
<artus> msg
<namlier> msg artus asd
<namlier> kek
<namlier> !msg artus asd
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='msg artus asd'
<namlier> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<namlier> Спс за помощь, споки
<stanislav> Dependencies Resolved
<stanislav> ===============================================================================================================================================================
<stanislav>  Package                                   Arch                            Version                                          Repository                    Size
<stanislav> ===============================================================================================================================================================
<stanislav> Installing:
<stanislav>  php70u-cli                                i686                            7.0.14-3.ius.centos6                             ius                          4.0 M
<stanislav>  php70u-fpm-nginx                          noarch                          7.0.14-3.ius.centos6                             ius                           42 k
<stanislav>  php70u-mysqlnd                            i686                            7.0.14-3.ius.centos6                             ius                          221 k
<stanislav> Installing for dependencies:
<stanislav>  php70u-common                             i686                            7.0.14-3.ius.centos6                             ius                          1.1 M
<stanislav>  php70u-fpm                                i686                            7.0.14-3.ius.centos6                             ius                          1.4 M
<stanislav>  php70u-pdo                                i686                            7.0.14-3.ius.centos6                             ius                          114 k
<stanislav> Transaction Summary
<stanislav> ===============================================================================================================================================================
<stanislav> Install       6 Package(s)
<stanislav> Total download size: 6.9 M
<stanislav> Installed size: 24 M
<stanislav> Is this ok [y/N]:y
<stanislav> победил таки)
<tagezi> утра всем
<nightw89> добрый вечер
<Leagnus> Трям
<Sergey_IT> бу
<artus> кекеке
<Sergey_IT> кашляешь? Прими...
<Sergey_IT> ек
<artus> он самый
<stanislav> 0/
#ubuntu-ru 2017-01-22
<spaik> привет artus ты тута?
<artus> тута
<Sergey_IT> здеся
<artus> дя
<Sergey_IT> а школьнега компа лишили, похоже
<artus> угу :D
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<Sergey_IT> школьник в углу что-то долго стоит (
<nightw89> :)
<Sergey_IT> ничего смешного - ребенка мучают (
<nightw89> где?
<artus> Sergey_IT, а чего эт он кстати? :D
<spaik> кто нить делал красивую консоль? подсветку синтаксиса?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> она вроде изкоробки цветастая
<nightw89> вроде итак цветная
<linxon> grc - now 1.9-1 all [установлен]   Универсальный инструмент для вывода в цвете чего угодно
<spaik> из коробки не цветная
<spaik> только в генте цветная вроде
<nightw89> аа, тогда понятно.)
<nightw89> мне казалось, в бунте тоже цветная
<spaik> нет
<spaik> в арче моно включить колор в конфиге пакмана
<spaik> а тут я думал что тож можно
<spaik> но не нашел
<Sergey_IT> акварель покупать надо (
<Sergey_IT> хотя меня цвета в консоли раздражают, привычки нет наверно (
<spaik> vj;tn
<spaik> может
<spaik> и еще вопрос в дебиане алиасы надо самому писать?
<spaik> просто даж в убунте по табу дописывает а там нет )
<spaik> apt-get upd  даж опдейт не пишет
<spaik> http://i.imgur.com/znkxiDT.jpg
<spaik> цветная консоль это еще и удбно помойму
<Sergey_IT> на форуме темы есть про цветную консоль
<spaik> на форуме не прикольно же
<spaik> тут интереснее
<linxon> spaik: алиасы - это задача не дебиана, а bash'а, который установлен как в дебиане, так и в большинстве дистр.
<linxon> вот так у меня рисует GRC http://storage7.static.itmages.com/i/17/0122/h_1485109810_4245873_90c4f777ee.png
<linxon> если есть знаешь регулярку, то можно и для других туулз забабахать
<Sergey_IT> жуткая картинка, особенно если яркость на минимуме
<linxon> если есть есл
<Sergey_IT> извиняюсь - другие привычки (
<linxon> если есть есль фыв
<linxon> кому как, действительно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем яркость на минимум
<Sergey_IT> глазам легче
<linxon> зрение посадишь, дружище
<Sergey_IT> за 40 лет не посадил
<linxon> ну прям
<Sergey_IT> в диоптриях не изменилось, старческое только проявилось
<Sergey_IT> кстати, нагрузка на электронном микроскопе гораздо больше
<linxon> незнал
<linxon> слава богу у человека 2 глаза
<linxon> один испортил, а потом на другой переключился
<linxon> ны
<linxon> ны
<linxon> да что ты
<linxon> ГЫ
<linxon> промазхиваюсь :)
<linxon> очипятки пишу
<artus> че, ниасилятор не осилил цветные маны и колориразцию ? как и поставить наконец то zsh? :D
<artus> spaik, http://itmages.ru/image/view/5396049/a50d598d
<spaik> ну это алиасы ты сам писал
<spaik> я помню ты говорил
<spaik> я осилил - только на виртуалку поставил - гном 3 не прикалол что то
<artus> ну вот там же и включаетцо автокоплит, поиск по истории и куча других плюшек
<spaik> зато кде порадовало оно там еще 4 отменная
<artus> ох и любиш же ты в нечистотах ковырятцо :D
<artus> нафиг на виртуалке кеды? :) там коробки заглаза )
<spaik> bashrc ты про это? или куча плюшек гдет еще включается?
<artus> угу, там. только в баше их не сказал бы что много
<artus> да и смысл баш пилить - никакого )
<spaik> и кстати - у тебя на скрине тож кеды
<artus> нет, у меня на скрине твой скрин :D
<spaik> хе
<spaik> внимание наше все - жаль что не каждый может смотреть в светлое будущее ........ ну ты понял
<spaik> скинь свой басшрс интересно посмотреть
<spaik> что там напихано у тебя
<artus> он у меня стоковый, я им не пользуюсь :)
<artus> [/home/artus]% cat .zshrc G alias | wc -l
<artus> 133
<artus> :D и это я еще не все выбросил :) раньше  там было всякого непонятного под 6 сотен :D
<spaik> кидай
<spaik> интересно же
<artus> да зайди ты на гитхаб, стяни оттуда oh-my-zsh , там пресетов - на 2 вечера точно перебирать :) дааже я обломался его все щупать :D
<Sergey_IT> щупалец не хватило, так бы и сказал )
<artus> да ну, я свой все причесать не могу :)
<Sergey_IT> лучшее - враг хорошего
<Sergey_IT> главное, чтобы не мешало
<artus> spaik,  https://hastebin.com/kazesugoki.bash каак то так наверно
<artus> spaik, кстати, ты там искал типа наварочанный манагер пакетов, wajig пощупай :)
<Sergey_IT> так он новьё еще, с тараканами наверно
<artus> Sergey_IT, нее, его с 12 или 13 года пилят
<artus> причем даже пилят и оно даже прикольное :)
<Sergey_IT> вин с 1991 пилят - а тараканы на месте
<artus> не, ну вин то отдельная вселенная :) а тут же можно дебки собирать, холдить пакеты и вобще зависимости разруливает. вобщем имеет вполне право на жисть :)
<Sergey_IT> wajig  вроде в дистр собираются встроить
<artus> ну и по сути это агрегатор команд апт и dpkg и еще чего0то в удобной обертке. вобщем годная вещ :)
<Sergey_IT> да я читал о нем )
<artus> ну по хорошему было бы годно если бы всунули по дефолту.  оно вполне достойно этого
<Sergey_IT> наверно, главное, чтобы багов не было
<artus> Sergey_IT, ууу, оно в репах еще с 9го года :D
<artus> Sergey_IT, https://hastebin.com/oyobawiwug.md нуу она явно адекватнее дефолтных команд :)
<Sergey_IT> не интересовался и не видел обсуждений (
<Sergey_IT> да мне и не надо, apt - dpkg хватает
<UNIm95> tagezi: Ты тут?
<UNIm95> tagezi: У тебя какая арм платка? Orange PI?
<UNIm95> С Сата?
<Sergey_IT> о, самоделкины проснулись )
<aktx_> Подскажите, можно ли сделать так ,чтобы при смене рабочего стола, иконки боковой панели не отображали программы, запущенные на других рабочих столах?
<artus> можно
<aktx_> Подскажите способ.
<artus> поставить таскбар и там настроить
<aktx_> А стандартными средствами нельзя обойтись?
<spaik> отходил
<spaik> кстати я не искал манагер пакетов
<spaik> аптитуде и апт вполне хватает - на крайняк синаптик
<Sergey_IT> ко сну? Пора
#ubuntu-ru 2018-01-15
<aleksei`> утра
<vir0id> aleksei` и тебе
<Spaik> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Spaik, Есть контакт.
<Spaik> Привет
<vova_cons>  /msg ubuntuhelp !vova_cons
#ubuntu-ru 2018-01-16
<aleksei`> утра всем
<spaik> Здарова парни
<spaik> ну скажите кто из исходников ставит )  применима команда checkinstall или по старинке make install
<diogenes_> spaik, я всегда make install
<diskin> +1
<spaik> я тож через make install но что то нарвался на статью как круто использовать по другому ) вот и решил спросить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не круто, а правильно. ибо пакетный менеджер не отвечает за make install
<rapidsp> вот
<Marshma11ow> Приветствую, линуксоиды
<Marshma11ow> Может здесь кто-нибудь оказать первую помощь?
<diskin> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<diskin> Marshma11ow, ^^^
<Marshma11ow> Пропал wifi, совсем, даже кнопка на корпусе, отвечающаяя за питание платы не светится.
<Marshma11ow> rfkill list пишет, что ничего не заблокировано
<diskin> а после чего пропал? rfkill саму карту видит, но пишет, что не заблокировано?
<Marshma11ow> Пропал после включения, вот вывод rfkill list:hp-wifi: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: yes
<Marshma11ow> на форуме вот это посоветовали: sudo lshw -class network
<diskin> как же ничего не заблокировано, если  Hard blocked: yes?
<Marshma11ow> она выводит информацию о плате
<Marshma11ow> единственное, что смущает, это phyzical id: 0
<diskin> у меня тоже 0
<Marshma11ow> Чёрт, 5 минут назад писало no, на автомате скопировал, не заметил
<Marshma11ow> Что делать в этом случае?
<diskin> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1781350
<diskin> wifi карточка какая?
<Marshma11ow> Прости, не понял?
<diskin> ну, что за карта? вывод sudo lshw -class network покажи?
<diskin> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<Marshma11ow> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26399995/
<diskin> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2260232
<diskin> похоже твой случай, Marshma11ow
<Marshma11ow> Спасибо, добрый человек :)
<diskin> welcome :)
<diskin> буду рад, если помог
<spaik> есть кто живой?
#ubuntu-ru 2018-01-17
<aleksei`> утра
<vova_cons> Помогите
<vova_cons> пропал звук
<vova_cons> пытался переустановить pulseaudio - не помогает
<vova_cons> ???
<SergeyIT> на форуме глянь, тему создай... с подробностями железа и софта
<vova_cons> печально, это будет долго ведь
<vova_cons> думал тут помогут
<SergeyIT> здесь не быстрее... у меня со звуком никогда проблем не было, к примеру
#ubuntu-ru 2018-01-19
<aleksei`> утра
<Ne0S> утра )
<spaik> добрейшего
<spaik> кто на стиме играет в контру ?
<spaik> у меня такая трабла - выкидывает vac постоянно
<spaik> Disconnect: An issue with your computer is blocking the VAC system. You cannot play on secure servers.
<spaik> кто сталкивался?
<diogenes_> secureboot включён?
<spaik> да
<diogenes_> попробуй отключиить
<spaik> ок
<spaik> не помогло
<spaik> главное есть еще одна игра и там не блочит
<spaik> попробовал на винде норм все работает
<spaik> https://steamcommunity.com/app/730/discussions/0/1693785035813636230/
<spaik> секур бут не при делах)
<spaik> http://i.imgur.com/Cvwj34E.png
<spaik> вот еще кстати пропало меню
<spaik> стим что то пошел в затуп
#ubuntu-ru 2018-01-20
<Ne0S> Ку
<Neo4> кто знает как сделать AMTP.domainname and IMAP urls
#ubuntu-ru 2018-01-21
<Neo4> я хочу запустить мейл сервер что то как mail.ru сделать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> разрешаю, делай
#ubuntu-ru 2019-01-14
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вопрос на сто тыщ мульёнов! ноут, 2 видео в процессоре intel и radeon. убунта 18.04.1. как переключить на radeon? дрова только открытые
<andrex> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<andrex> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PRIME
<andrex> выбирай лбой костыль
<andrex> и не факт что заведется
<SergeyIT> отключи в биосе одну
<andrex> обычно делается так.. сносится модуль встройки и юзается модуль дискретки
<andrex> в биосе я думаю ему можно тока дискретку вырубить
<andrex> ноуты с гибридной хренью такие ноуты
<SergeyIT> ну так меньше потреблять на интеле будет
<andrex> я когда втыкал невидию без пчела юзал xinit читобы пулять невидию через mpci
<andrex> то там изображение шло через 1 драйвер обрабатывалось 2м через карту и вороталось на эран
<andrex> и был тиринг ппц
<andrex> глаза на лоб лезли)
<andrex> о ща
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в биосе про видео вообще никаких настроек, даже память не изменить
<andrex> xrandr --setprovideroutputsource modesetting NVIDIA-0
<andrex> startkde
<andrex> воттакое было говно))
<andrex> xrandr --auto vidia-settings --assign [gpu:0]/GPUOverclockingState=1
<andrex> вот еще костыли
<andrex> пытался сделать картинку лучше)
 * diskin is listening :)
<diskin> у меня тоже ноут с двумя картами, но я как поставил убунту, ни разу не перегружался, и не пытался даже понять, какая карта работает. по идее intel. вторая nvidia...
<diskin> точно:
<diskin> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation UHD Graphics 620 (rev 07)
<diskin> 01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM108M [GeForce MX130] (rev a2)
<andrex> ну тебе нада ставить пчела
<andrex> делать 2 ксорг
<andrex> и все
<andrex> у мня оно с внешней видяхой даже работало в ноуте
<andrex> которая десктопная))
<andrex> а вобще если у тя оптимус то оно ого не стоит))
<andrex> нет от него прироста
<andrex> а вот у амудэ полноценный чип
<andrex> а невидии полноценные я с встройкой не видел в ноутах
<andrex> был ноут
<andrex> с 560m
<andrex> там интеловская графика была выпилина
<andrex> а оптимус только тепла добавляет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да, узнал что бывают ноуты такие. дискретка ломается, сдувают чип, лепят какие то перемычки и запускают на процессорной. но не каждый ноут так умеет
<andrex> а толку нет
<andrex> всеравно что на встройке)
<diskin> что за пчел?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бамблбиии
<andrex> bumblebee
<diskin> гмм, не слышал даже, погляжу. я же юзер... ) спасибо.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> фанаты придумали bumblebee и optimus
<andrex> оптимус не фанаты
<andrex> оптимус это говеная технология которая через 1 видяху передает данные другой
<andrex> угадай где тут ууузкое горлышко
<JohnDoe_71Rus> optimus prime
<andrex> а эти как их шелезяки отстой
<andrex> трансформеры)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://cdn3.movieweb.com/i/article/WEIGhDA3HbKlO8LwPRCRdJcnZ6h98C/798:50/Transformers-Bumblebee-Movie-Optimus-Prime.jpg
<andrex> как и гибридная графика)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я перед сном подумываю о ноуте на рязани.
<andrex> я тож думал
<andrex> но там траблы с дровами
<andrex> ведары не пиллят их
<JohnDoe_71Rus> до сих пор?
<andrex> вендеры
<andrex> угу
<andrex> а амуд накласть
<andrex> пусть пилят говорит)
<andrex> я вобще решил отказаться от ноутов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> при чем тут вендеры? все дрова в ядре
<andrex> амд не пилит дрова под мобильные железки
<andrex> их пилят всякие асеры асусы деллы итд
<andrex> откуда они появятся новые исправленые в ядре
<andrex> если эти выпустили 1 версию и болт поклали
<andrex> а еще у рязани на ноутах отваливаются сбшники чето
<andrex> у
<andrex> 2 ноута видел у обоих такая хрень
<andrex> и да в ядре тока открытые дрова а не блобы)
<andrex> а amdgpu у меня не взлетел с r7 240) сказал нафиг пшел не поддерживаюсь) юзай открытые а открытые чето тоже написали)
<andrex> ну может с новыми чет и норм будет)
<andrex> а вот старые затычки чет плоховасто паут)
<andrex> ш
<andrex> все пошеля дальше дремать
<piyavking> есть кто живой?
#ubuntu-ru 2019-01-15
<andrewkokorew> не работает тачпад на ноуте леново
<andrewkokorew> кто есть в онлайне?
<andrewkokorew> kik
<andrewkokorew> k
<andrewkokorew> k'
#ubuntu-ru 2019-01-17
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так, для 18.04  client max protocol = NT1 помогло частично. увидел группы.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но в одну пускает по паролю. это группа в которой есть одинокий контроллер домена
<xubuntu55d> Есть живые?
<noob> народ можете помочь?
<noob> и тишина...
<noob> народ
<noob> народ...
<andrex> ходят всякие орут тут
#ubuntu-ru 2019-01-18
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот такой вот неприятный фокус https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/k88zZNszP4/ лубунта 18.04
<diskin> JohnDoe_71Rus, пишут, что есть патч: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=201985
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в какой версии ядра? у меня 4.19.15-041915-generic http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я уже нашел подобное сообщение, скачал фирмварю и подсунул. теперь получил циклический ребут
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/34jGdHXYTB/ kernel log
<diskin> я не вникал, просто увидел ссылку с патчем
<diskin> в последнем логе модуль polaris11_k_mc тоже не грузится
<JohnDoe_71Rus> походу да
<diskin> по моей ссылке вижу "Config-4.20-rc6"
<diskin> у тебя ядро старее
<diskin> но у них как раз в том ядре и падало, в более новом. и патч для него
<diskin> The problem is, in Linux firmware there is no polaris11_k_mc.bin.
<diskin> There is only one polaris11_k_smc.bin.
<diskin> у тебя есть файл?
<diskin> polaris11_k_mc.bin
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не было, скачал по ссылке  https://people.freedesktop.org/~agd5f/radeon_ucode/ скопировал в /lib/Firmware/amdgpu/polaris11_k_mc.bin поправил владельца на рут
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и получил ребут после черного экрана. биос и груб видно
<diskin> возможно, из-за версии ядра. не знаю. это новая установка?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это обновление с 14.04 а ядро я отдельно докидывал.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати, а может система/питание не тянуть с polaris11_k_mc а с vesa работать?
<diskin> ну попробуй поставь ядро как в той ссылке, 4.20-rc6
<diskin> про это не в курсе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нужен был еще файл  polaris11_k2_smc.bin и загрузил на 14ю15ю5 ядре
<diskin> о как!
#ubuntu-ru 2019-01-19
<user_>  /msg ubuntuhelp
<user_> #calculate-ru
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не пойму. Из квирка то копируется ctlr+c то не копируется. И не вставляется.
<SergeyIT> откажись от него, дело-то
<SergeyIT> может раскладка ангийская только работает?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а как я тут кирилицей пишу. Работает раскладка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и копирование работало, в 14.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а обновился и фокусы
<andrex> не он имел ввиду комбинация на англ расскладке
<andrex> я ваще не парюсь выделил колесиком вставил)
<andrex> там гдет запятая
<andrex> но мне лень
<SergeyIT> ctrl + <кирилица>
<andrex> ну и клиент консольный а в консоли не зависит что запущенно всегда ctrl shift чето там
<JohnDoe_71Rus> колесико тоже не работает.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> верней вставляет, но то что я давно копировал в буфер
<SergeyIT> по колесику другой буфер вроде
<andrex> выдели и вставь колесом
<andrex> да
<andrex> может конечно там у тебя что то забиндено в клиенте на эту комбинацию)
<andrex> но это как то тупо)
<andrex> пиши баг
#ubuntu-ru 2019-01-20
<diskin> JohnDoe_71Rus, привет, а эта проблема с ctrl-c, именно в квирке или вообще в консоли? речь де не о виртуальной консоли, а об эмуляторе терминала?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> проблема странная. Заметил что после тыка на зеленой кнопке на гитхабе, там где скопировать путь репы, после по ctrl+c не вставляется в терминал (окошком который).
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потом хотел скопировать текст из поля набора текста в квирке, и вставить его в браузере в гугол транслейт. Вставляло давно скопированные данные.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Еще так же не вставляло в поле ввода в квирке.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Хотя из каких то приложений вставляет.
<diskin> у тебя не используется программа типа parcellite ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> И бывает что работают те комбинации ctrl+c/v которые не работали
<diskin> у меня в терминале ctrl-V не вставляет, а ctrl-C по идее и не должно копировать, это же комбинация клавиш "прервать"?
<diskin> а по right-click -> copy/paste все работает как надо
<diskin> кстати, в настройках терминала обнаружил, что копировать/вставить - это shift-ctrl-C/shift-ctrl-V :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот прям сейчас мышой в кврике выделил программу. Должно в буфер скопировать. И вставил в синаптике в поле поиска. Вставилось совсем другое
<diskin> погоди, мышкой выделил, а вставлял как?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет. Эта прога не установленна
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня не только с терминалом, с гуевыми прогами тоже как видишь
<diskin> мышкой выделил, а вставлял как?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вставлял по разному правый клик вставить, ctrl+v
<JohnDoe_71Rus> оба варианта вставляли старое
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот запомнил блин адрес с гитхаба и его вставляет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в Leafpad вставил из буфера адрес, выделил часть, скопировал ctrl+c. Строчкой ниже ctrl+v вставило выделенную часть. Сработало
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но это в редакторе
<diskin> это правильно
<diskin> а теперь выдели мышкой и вставь там же ctrl-v
<diskin> вставит старое
<diskin> так ведь?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот прям сейчас ничего из чата квирка не копируется в буфер.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> из другой программы, pidgin вылеляется в чате и копируется вставляется
<diskin> погоди, ты же в курсе, что буферов два?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в курсе
<diskin> квирк == терминал. у него нет же своих настроек копирования?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и в курсе что обычно буферами не заморачиваюсь. В квирке выделяетя нужное мышой и по отпусканию мыши данные попадают в буфер. Потом не заморачиваясь вставляю по правой кнопе - вставить или ctrl+v не важно. Работает обычно
<diskin> ээээ, нет! если ты выделил мышкой (selection), то вставить можешь тоже мышкой (middle click). Если ты выделил в clipboard (ctrl+c) - то и вставить можешь ctrl+v (ну или с shift, в случае терминала, так как там ctrl+C - зарезервировано)
<diskin> эти два буфера независимы
<diskin> а вот если есть менеджер буфера обмена, типа parcellite, glipper, и т.п. - в нем может быть опция "синхронизировать буферы"
<diskin> возможно, в старой системе у тебя такая штука использовалась
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты квирком пользовался?
<diskin> кстати, parcellite отличная программа, мне часто приходится возвращаться к ранее (недавно) сохраненным в буфер значениям
<diskin> не пользовался
<JohnDoe_71Rus> В квирке нельзя мидлклик, или ctrl+c.
<diskin> но проблема же не в нем, а в терминале?
<diskin> как у него пакет называется? я поставлю
<diskin> поглядеть на такое чудо, где нельзя мидлклик )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> В квирке в логе чата просто выделяешь текст с зажатой левой кнопкой мыши и по отпусканию мыши все что было выделено сразу попадает в буфер. И можно из него вставлять
<JohnDoe_71Rus> kvirc
<JohnDoe_71Rus> irc клиент
<diskin> ок
<diskin> поставил. что-то он ни разу не консольный ))
<diskin> и действительно, в после выделения мышкой текст попадает сразу в clipboard, то есть как будто я его скопировал туда по ctrl-c
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да. А вот у меня эта фигня почему то отключается иногда
<diskin> ну это к ним в баги наверно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и вставить в поле ввода квирка не могу. Наверноэто связанно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а фича копирование по выделению удобно. Минус клик
<diskin> поставь parcellite и включи там синхронизацию буферов - и эта фича будет во всей системе
<diskin> но мне она не нужна, мне наоборот иногда надо в разных буферах иметь разный текст
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а историю отключить там можно?
<diskin> наверняка, но есть одна проблемка, я не вижу настроек, так как нет иконки в трее (
<diskin> в 18.04
<diskin> в 16.04 ставил отдельный legacy tray для этого
<diskin> а тут забИл )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> У меня тоже 18.04 обновленная с 14.
<diskin> JohnDoe_71Rus, удалил конфиги parcellite, перестартовал, теперь меню по ctrl-alt-P работает, и да, там есть отключение истории
<diskin> так что рекомендую посмотреть!
<diskin> есть даже какой-то autopaste :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ок
#ubuntu-ru 2020-01-13
<|rapidsp|> test
<mintdja> |rapidsp|: test done
<JohnDoe_71Rus> о, живые. и возможно знающие. может подскажите, чего ей не хватает http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qshSp2fNXr/
<mintdja> коньки чтоль? )
<andrex> скорее рой
<andrex> докер
<andrex> и чо то там пошло не поплану)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> libreelec
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть подозрение беда из-за i686
#ubuntu-ru 2020-01-14
<diskin> а где в убунте посмотреть журнал suspend/resume? когда засыпала, когда просыпалась...
<andrex> journalctl | grep systemd-sleep
<andrex> var/log/syslog*
<diskin> о, интересно, спасибо. сейчас попробую.
<diskin> вах, оно показывает все! за все время! супер.
#ubuntu-ru 2020-01-16
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот есть lubutnu 18.04 и карточка rx560, как на всем этом пощупать вулкан?
<mintdja> слоты погонять? ) или как они там называются
<mintdja> вроле онлайновые симуляторы есть
<andrex> https://linuxconfig.org/install-and-test-vulkan-on-linux взять и погонять
#ubuntu-ru 2020-01-17
<|rapidsp|> test
<|rapidsp|> блин че за фашизм с никсервом. за одну попытку бвнит на полгода
<mintdja> попытку чего? о_О
<|rapidsp|> логона
<mintdja> а чего пытаться? Настроил и пользуйся! )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а помогите запустить старую игрушку. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B3TfRkgdBN/ хочу что бы она либы видела в своей папке
<SKonst> покежь ldd mohaa_lnx
<SKonst> JohnDoe_71Rus, LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/home/johndoe/game/mohaa:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH" ./MOHAA что-то навроде этого
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/czVBGGkNSW/
<andrex> а ты export PATH=сделал?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> права на libstdc++.so.5 777
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SKonst: запустилось. можно скрипт MOHAA изменить, для переносимости?
<SKonst> JohnDoe_71Rus, можно
<SKonst> добавь втуда rwd
<SKonst> *pwd
<SKonst> andrex, поправь ему скрипт
<andrex> нет ты
<SKonst> мне некогда. у меня рабочий день заканчивается
<SKonst> я сваливаю
<andrex> тыж бс написал?
<andrex> тыж теперь безработный лентяй
<andrex> лучше не пвд ллучше пусть при запуске определяет диру в переменную
<andrex> иначе может выйти фейл)
<andrex> к примеру если кто то захочет сделать симлин на рабочий стол))
<RotSayman> Привет всем
#ubuntu-ru 2020-01-18
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HwfMyybtqp/ вулканЪ установлен?
